# Femmes Fetales - (PAL) Holding onto Hope 9 months and on...



## grandbleu

*Hi ladies!!!*

Can't wait for this thread to fill up with familiar faces! 

Much dust to everyone in our *TWW/OTWW (TTCAL) sister threads*!:​ 
*TTCAL - Femmes Fetales TWW*

and

*TTCAL - the OTHER TWW*

:dust:


Welcome graduates! :wave: and congratulations much sticky to everyone and a healthy and happy 9 months! 
​:dust:

Please let me know your* BFP date* and your* EDD* (estimated due date) and a *nickname* for your baby if you have one and any future *scan dates*. MERCI!​
*Who's who?*


Spoiler
*Bnb Name : BFP date : EDD : Baby's Name and Bday*

*Hmm : December 31st 2010 : September 7th 2011 : BENJAMIN FRANCIS, Sept 21st 2011
KizzyT : January 11th 2011 : September 16th 2011 "Tinker" : GEORGINA MARIE, Oct 1st 2011
RGN : January 11th 2011 : September 20th 2011 
Anna Purna : January 20th 2011 : September 28th 2011 "The Kid" 
Vixmar : January 24th 2011 : October 1st 2011  : LIBBY GRACE, Oct 2nd 2011
Pixie P : ??? : October 2nd 2011  : ADA FLORENCE, Sept 27th 2011
Mellybelle : January 24th 2011 : October 6th 2011 
Chilli : January 26th 2011 : October 8th 2011  : ELEANORA PATRICIA, Oct 6th 2011
Grandbleu : February 3rd 2011 : October 15th 2011 "Little Blue"  : INDIGO JAMES, Oct 10th 2011
Milosmum : February 11th 2011 : October 16th 2011 "Squiggle"  : CALLUM HUNTER DAVID, Oct 9th 2011
Lisa7 : February 6th 2011 : October 18th 2011  : AMELIA CATHERINE, Oct 18th 2011
Mumatmadhouse : February 8th 2011 : October 20th 2011  : SKYE, Oct 12th 2011
Amberyll23 : February 14th 2011 : October 26th 2011 "Baby L"  : MARY GRACE, Oct 21st 2011
BellasMummy : February 16th 2011 : October 27th 2011  INDIE, Nov 10th 2011
Shelleney : February 18th 2011 : October 27th 2011 "Bo"  : FREYA BO, Oct 19th 2011
Angelashope : Beginning March :November 13th 2011  : NAOMI, Nov 6th 2011
Sparkle : March 2nd 2011 : November 14th 2011
Imppearl : March 17th 2011 : November 23rd 2011  : ALIA ELLA, Nov 23rd 2011
Beanwood : March 20th 2011 : November 24th 2011  NATE DANIEL WOOD, Dec 3rd 2011
Nichole : April 13th 2011 : December 19th 2011  : DMITRI CARTER, Oct 26th 2011
xSamBx : April 22nd 2011 : December 20th 2011  JESSICA, Dec 3rd 2011
Morticia : May 21st 2011 : January 19th 2012
Neffie : May 18th 2011 : January 23rd 2012 "Coco"  : COCO
Lilrojo : May 19th 2011 : January 24th 2012
Mellybelle : June 2nd 2011 : ???
Desperado : ??? : ???
Sparkle : June 5th 2011 : February 13th 2012 "Bumpy/Apple Alice  : EMILIA
Lilrojo : June 20th 2011 : March 1st 2012  : BRYCE
Samiam  : June 27th 2011 : March ??? 2012 
Bethenasia : July 9th 2011 2011 : March 4th 2012 : SELAH FAITH
NewtoAllThis  : August 8th 2011 : ???
Anna Purna : September 22nd 2011 : ??? "Blobby McGee" 
*

*SCAN/TEST dates:*


Spoiler
*BnB name : Date of Scan/Test - Result

RGN : January 27th - 6+1 - heartbeat/gestational sac
Anna Purna : February 3rd - 6+1 - gestational sac/yolk sac
RGN : February 11th - 8+2 - M/C 
Anna Purna : February 14th - 7+4 - low heartbeat, a little small - M/C 
Vixmar : February 17th - 7+3 - heartbeat and inutero
Hmm : February 18th - 11+2 - All's well
Mellybelle : February 21st - 7+5 - good heartbeat (169rpm) and size (14mm)
Kizzyt : February 27th - 1st M/W appt. - Very good - low risk pregnancy
Milosmum : February 28th - 6+1 - Date moved up to 6+3 and in utero
Amberyll23 : March 1st - OBGYN appt. All good - scheduled early scan.
Shelleney : March 2nd - 5+2 gestation/yolk sac inutero
Amberyll23 : March 3rd - 6+1 good with strong HB
Chilli : March 10th - 9+4 All's good!
Grandbleu : March 11th - 8+6 excellent HB, perfect size
BellasMummy : March 13th : 7+6, strong HB
Amberyll23 : March 15th : 7+6 with healthy heartbeat, small SCH noted
Pixie P : March16th - 11+3 Measuring perfectly and moving a lot
Kizzyt : March 16th - 12+5 Moved up a week to 13+5, low NT and perfect anatomy, good HB
Mellybelle : March 17th - Scan Everything is good - NT good - small bleed spot but nothing to worry about
Mellybelle : March 28th : Scan M/C - no HB 
Amberyll23 : March 30th- 2nd OBGYN appt.- Long but good...monitoring everything - 3hr glucose coming up
Angelashope : April 4th - Scan Heartbeat
Beanwood : April 4th : Early Scan Heartbeat
Kizzyt : April 6th - 2nd M/W appt. Everything is great - heard heartbeat again
Lisa7 : April 6th - Scan - HB 150, NT 1.1mm - a mover and a shaker
Grandbleu : April 7th - 12+5 Perfect HB/Size, Low Risk Nuchal Test
Mumatmadhouse : April 11th - 12weeks scan ???
Amber : April 11th - Scan - Low NT, 1 day ahead, Good HB
Milosmum : April 11th - Scan - 6 days ahead - all is great!
Bellasmummy : April 11th : Scan Sleepy little one but woke up - low NT
PixieP : April 13th : 16 w Midwife appt. Good "choochoo" HB
Vixmar : April 17th - Gender Scan - It's a GIRL!  - Libby Grace
Shelleney : April 27th - Dating Scan - Bouncing and lovely baby!
Nichole : April 28th - H/B heard
Angelashope : May 6th - 13 week scan - Everything looks normal 
KizzyT : May 10th - 21+4 Scan - It's a Girl! 
xSamBx : May 12th - Dr.'s appt. - HB strong and good
Imppearl : May 13th - Dr.'s appt. - heard HB - nice and strong 130 bpm
PixieP : May 17th : 20 w Scan Perfect wee babe - Team Yellow! 
xSamBx : May 19th - Scan - Perfect Size and good, strong HB 
Nichole : May 26th - Scan - moving around a lot...all's good.
Amber : May 31st - Gender/Anatomical Scan - It's a Girl!  - Mary Grace 
Milosmum : May 31st - 20 week scan Team Yellow! 
Beanwood : May 31st - Scan - 15 weeks and due date confirmed for end of November
Grandbleu : June 3rd - GYN appt. - It's a boy! 
Amber : June 6th - Heart Scan - All's well.
Mellybelle : June 8th - Scan ???
Neffie : June 10th - Scan 7+4 Coco is great - perfect size
Bellas : June 11th - Scan - Team Yellow
xSamBx : June 14th - Scan - All's well.
Desperado : June 16th - Scan ???
Grandbleu : June 17th - 22+6 week scan Morphology scan was perfect - no problems
Shelleney : June 17th - Scan - It's a Girl! 
Angelashope : June 20th - Scan - All is perfect. Team Yellow! 
Sparkle : June 21st - Early Scan - HB good - Measuring well.
Neffie : June 23rd - 8w+4 Scan - This one's a mover and a shaker!
Morticia : June 24th - Scan - Good HB - All is well
Amber : June 29th - Scan - confirmation definitely a little girl - all good
Imppearl : June 29th - 19 week scan - all good but still Team Yellow for the moment
Beanwood : July 12th - 20w Scan - All is good.
Lilrojo : July 12th - Scan - Good HB
Morticia : July 13th - 12w Scan ???
Neffie : July 15th - 12w Scan - Coco is great.
xSamBx : July 20th - Scan - Team Pink 
PixieP : July 23rd - Scan 3D - Good but baby not cooperating - going again
Milos : July 26th - MW appt. - HB and fundal height good.
Lilrojo : July 27th - Dr. appt. - Sneaked in a scan - All good!
Amber : July 29th - Scan - Gorgeous - 61% - 2lb7oz
Shelleney : July 30th - Scan 3D - Very cute - trying to suck big toe.
Sparkle : August 1st - Scan 12w - Great 161 BPM
Bethenasia : August 5th - Scan - Good HB
Mellybelle : August 9th - Scan - Happy and Bouncy baby!
KizzyT : August 10th - MW appt - Perfect head down position/good size.
Neffie : August 12th - Scan 16w - Great HB - measuring perfectly!
Shelleney : August 12th - MW Appt. - Bump good, Bo head down.
Imppearl : August 14th - Scan 3D/4D - Team Pink! 
Lilrojo : August 17th - Dr. Appt. - HB good in the 150's
Grandbleu : August 19th - Scan - All's good, head down!
Amber : August 22nd - Scan - Head down, 70%, 3lbs15oz
KizzyT - August 31st - 3/5th's Engaged!
Sparkle : September 1st - Scan - Team Pink! 
Vixmar - September 5th - Head finally down! Yipee!
Milos : September 6th - Scan 34w - Head down and Placenta up.
Neffie : September 8th - Scan - Team Pink! 
NewtoAllThis : September 10th - Dr. Appt./Scan - No HB but gestational Sac 
Amber : September 13th - Dr. Appt - Grace is a wriggler, BP a little high but OK.
Lilrojo : September 14th - Dr. Appt. - 148 HB
Amber : September 19th - Scan - GD in check, Grace measuring perfectly!
Milos : September 21st - Scan - Placenta out of way! Baby 5lbs
KizzyT : September 22nd - Sweep Scheduled if Tinks hasn't come yet - No sweep in the end
Sparkle : September 22nd - Scan 20w - Apple Alice perfect size!
XSamBX : September 27th - 4D Scan - Perfect chubby cheeked girl!
KizzyT : September 28th - Induction scheduled.
Neffie : October 6th - Scan 24w - ???
Lilrojo : October 12th - Scan 20w - ???

*


----------



## kizzyt

woohoo! our very own graduation thread :)

I got my BFP 11/1/11 (spooky) and my EDD is 24/9/11 :)

thanks for setting up the thread! xx


----------



## kizzyt

now you tell us yours!! ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Kizzy* - Thanks for updating! My info is on the 1st post and I just put yours there as well (at the bottom part of the post)...that way whenever people join we can keep track of when everyone is due by just popping on the 1st page :)


----------



## RGN

Count me in too. I got my BFP on January 11, 2011 and my EDD is Sept. 20, 2011.

How are you ladies doing? 

Kizzy - did you have your first scan yet?


----------



## grandbleu

You've been added *RGN* on post 1! 

*AFM*: OK so my best friend from London just confessed on the phone that she is pregnant as well!!! Totally unexpected and she had fertility issues so basically was given no chance to conceive naturally and BOOM no protection and baby on board. I'm so excited as we are a week apart...it also means I'll be traveling to London this summer to see her when we are both beach balls! Maybe we can meet up with those nearby??? We are both hoping and praying that these are forever babies! 
*
PS.* I can add Scan dates as well for the 1st post so that we can keep up with as well??? Let me know when you ladies have scans and/or tests and I will post up the info on the 1st page, OK?


----------



## RGN

Grand - so exciting for you to go through pregnancy/parenthood with your best friend! Will be fun for your kids to grow up knowing eachother too! I know scans are different in the UK but will you get an early one, or do you have to wait it out?

My first scan on Jan 27 at 6w1d showed a heartbeat but small gestational sac, which is a bit worrisome. I have my next scan this Friday at 8w2d. Hoping to see that the sac has caught up! My bbs are nice and sore, so am really hoping that it means things are still prgressing.

I don't know if you girls have this but my stomach muscles were feeling sore ...probably from the stretching that's happening in my uterus. When I would cough or sneeze it was a little painful. Today that feeling seems to be gone but I'm trying not to read much into it. PMA, PMA!


----------



## grandbleu

I know *RGN* I'm so excited to have my bestie along for the ride...

I'm not in the UK but my GYN in France always does a 6-8 week scan regardless if you've had a miscarriage or not so I guess I will be getting an early one. 

I have my stomach muscles feeling like I did sit ups this weekend (I did not:winkwink:) so I think that all sounds good. 

I'm adding scan dates so fun!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello fellow graduates! We've finally got a big enough group to start a PAL thread. Love the name, grand!

As you all know, I've been in panic mode basically since I got my :bfp:, which hasn't been fun or healthy. Well, I'm SICK of worrying. I'm going to enjoy this! :dance:

Here's my info:
:bfp: January 20th @14dpo 
1st scan @ 6wks 1day = gestational sac & yolk sac, no little one (yet)
2nd scan @ 7wks 5d = February 14th [-o&lt;

RGN: Good luck with your 2nd scan on Friday! I'm sure it'll be fine - I swear, doctors enjoy making us worry! :wacko: At my scan, the doctor said he was 'concerned' about the shape of my yolk sac as apparently it wasn't perfect enough for him. Jerk.


----------



## Anna Purna

Oops! I forgot EDD: September 28th.
I think this is going to change at the next scan, though, as I seem to be a couple of days behind and it's likely the bean implanted late.


----------



## grandbleu

Added you *Anna* - also what was the date of your 6+1 scan?...and I'll put that one as well :) 

So happy to have the group getting bigger :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

My 6+1 scan was on the 3rd.
p.s. I'll be 7+4 for scan #2.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks I hope I got it right this time! OK off to bed now. Definitely enjoy this...I'm trying really hard but get bouts of "freak outs" every once in awhile and I can't drown in my red wine anymore :wine: I need a new outlet...preggo yoga peut être???

Night night mums and babes:sleep:


----------



## Mellybelle

Can I join too? 

Mellybelle : BFP date - 24.01.2011 : EDD - 6th October (according to FF)

I'll be begging my gp for an early scan when I go to see him next week.


----------



## grandbleu

Of course! I really should be in bed but snuck a last minute BnB moment. I'll update the front page tomorrow. X and sweet dreams.


----------



## Huggles

Hoping to get my bfp soon so i can join this thread. Just wanted to pop in so it joins my subscription list so i can find it when i'm ready to join.

Here's to a H&H 9 months for everyone :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm not 'officially' here yet, but wanted to say hi and congrats to all those who've graduated here! Hope loads more of us from the sister threads join soon :)


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies,

hope everyone is well!!

RGN I havent had a scan yet, I mentioned it to my doctor on Thursday and she said I should get sent my m/w appt this week and to discuss it with her, she thinks if I tell her how anxious I am they may let me have one. If not, I think I'll pay privately. 

I have been having nausea, sore boobs, lots of bloating etc but today I feel fine. Not revenously hungry like I have been, not car sick like I have been and I keep poking and prodding my boobs (ouch) to make sure something is going on!! PARANOID? ME??!?!? :)

I actually went out looking for maternity jeans on Sat, I have been so uncomfortable in my normal jeans lately, even with them undone but I couldnt find a pair I like. I had no intention of ever buying anything so early but I figure I have to be comfy. Had a bit of a weep on Sunday morning (hormones) because I am struggling a little with keeping it a secret when I feel so bloated and feel I look about 6 months pregnant (maybe I exagerrate a little... hehe) and not going out/doing much with my evenings and weekends lately, poor OH just dispenses hugs and kisses when I get like that and tells me how lovely I am :)

Also, TMI, but I am sooo windy! It's awful! I cant keep it in and I cant hide it when it happens iykwim. Poor OH just rolls his eyes and calls me smelly belly. haha! Its so embarrassing!


----------



## grandbleu

kizzyt said:


> Also, TMI, but I am sooo windy! It's awful! I cant keep it in and I cant hide it when it happens iykwim. Poor OH just rolls his eyes and calls me smelly belly. haha! Its so embarrassing!

:rofl:

I think bloat is totally normally...I actually got bigger than smaller the first time around because the 1st 8 weeks were all bloat not baby...must be that extra wind :winkwink:


I can't wait for symptoms...none so far but I'm only 4+3 but I want some so badly...I just feel like me...I want to feel like me with baby!

What is everyone nicknaming their baby??? I don't know for me yet...I want it to come naturally like "wee nut" did the 1st time around...I'll let you know when I get the epiphany moment.

X


----------



## kizzyt

ours is tinker :) our surname is Taylor (not married, we just happen to have the same surname!!) so we're calling the bubba tinker (or tinks mostly) at the moment. :)

our last one was shrimp and everyone was calling it that, my mum, my friends etc (because they look like a little shrimp before looking like a baby) but this time no one's really called it anything and I am quite happy with just me and Neil (OH) having our secret name for it :)


----------



## Huggles

That's so cool that you both just happen to have the same surname! No worries about who's surname baby will get! :D


----------



## kizzyt

yeah that's true but that also gives him a good excuse to say "well we dont need to get married do we?" haha! cheeky!


----------



## grandbleu

I love the name Tinks/Tinker...it's special and it goes well with Taylor! :winkwink:


----------



## neffie

Hello PAL Gang :hi:

Just dropping by to wish you all H&H pregnancies. It's so nice to see this thread growing. Hopefully it won't be long before a bunch more of us join in. :)

Tons of sticky :dust: to you all.


----------



## Vixmar

Hi!!
Im here after my ectopic in Nov, i remember a few of your faces from loss forum, glad to see a few faces back here, gives me a bit of faith!
I am doubting how far etc....
I last took my pill on 30th dec, and thought wed been careful (obviously not) and i had such sore boobs i took a test on 24th jan and got my TWO lines!!! 
So id be dates from my last pill on 30th dec???? oh im not sure!!! i know i didnt get pregnant before that as i took it religously everymorning with my folic acid!
So if dated from 31st dec im 5weeks and 4 days, so due 7th october....
im absolutley shitting myself lol, going to toilet every 30min to check for blood, feeling for pain, feeling for sore boobs, symptom spotting, not to mention the 20+ test ive now done lol all i feel is slightly sick somtimes maybe i dunoo lol and slightly sore boobs.... i want a sign!!!
Im also gutted as a freind of mine had her scan at 7weeks today after pain..... and no hb... she now has to wait a week to go bk, but she said when they took the probe out it was covering in mucus and blood so doesnt sound too good :-(

Roll on 17th Feb for my scan!!
But what am i going to see?? i want to be prepared for what i may or may not see, i will be 6weeks and 6 days!! Advice plz people!!

I Wish you all luck and hopefully well ALL spend a happy 7-8months together xx


----------



## RGN

Wow, I've missed a lot today! 

Welcome to all the new joiners. Love that our group is growing. I hope we get more ladies from the TTC group moving over soon.

Kizzyt - the nickname tink/tinker is so cute! I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go. My bbs stopped hurting for a day and I was worried but then the next day they were sore again. If it is really worrying you mention it to you midwife - all the more reason she should give you an early scan to help put your mind at ease :)

Grand - I didn't have any symptoms until about 6w2d when my bbs finally got sore. That's still my only symptom. I had sore stomach muscles for a week or so but that is gone now. I'm sure yours will kick in soon enough. 

Anna - I agree! Doctors sure can make us stress. I've heard sooo many stories of things starting off slowly but then a week or two later things are compeltely normal. That's what I'm hoping for both of us! I feel like most women aren't monitored as closely as us and don't have such early scans so having a small gestational sac (like me) or an irregularly shaped yolk sac, like you, might be more common than we think ... My mom keeps reminding me of that everytime I talk to her..."I could have had a small gestational sac with you or your brother and never would have known about it. I only had one ultra sound during my whole pregnancy ... blah blah blah"

AFM- just counting down the hours till my appointment on Friday. The two weeks since my last scan have actually passed faster than I thought they would. I officially hit 8 weeks tomorrow so that's nice. My bbs have been a dull ache but today I've been getting shooting and burning pains so that's something new. My DH and I don't have a nickname yet but have been teasing that our baby is a slow starter :)


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone! 
Welcome MellyBelle! I hope you are able to schedule an early scan, but I'd recommend waiting until 7 weeks, as at 6 weeks it might still be too early to see the bean. That's what happened to me and now I'm stressing about it!
RGN: Wow! 8 weeks already! :happydance: I'll be at 7 weeks tomorrow - a blueberry! 
Vixmar: Sorry to hear about your friend's situation. I hope the bean fights through it and she gets to see the heartbeat next week.
I hope your scan next week helps you to relax. I'm confident that you'll see your bean in the right place. :thumbup:

Kizzy: I'm always prodding at my boobs to 'make sure' they're still hurting! And I'm gassy and bloated as hell, too! I just tell my husband that if I held it in I would be hurting the baby! :haha:

Grand: the nickname will come naturally (see the rest of my post for a continuation of this). How are you feeling today? 


It sounds like none of us have too many symptoms as of yet.
Besides the CONSTANT boob pain, my main symptoms today were serious bloating and a bad attitude - EVERYONE was pissing me off! Have you guys been grumpy or impatient at all? I mean, more so than usual...:haha:

I slipped on some ice walking home today and fell on my butt. :dohh: I think I caught myself alright so it didn't hurt too much, but it did scare the shit out of me. I know that I'd have to fall pretty damn hard to do any damage to the little one, but of course I spent a couple of minutes fretting over it.

When I told my DH about falling he said, "Oh, I'm sure it's fine."
IT?!?
Is that what we're calling our unborn child?!?
So, I said that we needed to come up with a nickname for 'it'.
DH had called our angel bean 'the little builder', and suggested we continue the tradition with this one, but I was against it as 'little builder' was the only name he/she ever got. :nope: 
So, I suggested 'the kid'; actually, I've had that in mind practically since day 1, but haven't said anything out of fear of getting too attached. 
Here's the significance:
I've always had a boy's and a girl's name picked out - Sidney (boy) and Audrey (girl). They work in both English and French (DH is francophone) and Sidney was my paternal grandfather's name; also, my father grew up in Sydney. As for Audrey, well, I just love the name.
Now, here's where I begin to sound like the stereotypical Canadian:
Have you ever heard of Sidney Crosby? Well, he just happens to be the best hockey player in the NHL if not the world right now. He started his career when he was very young, earning himself the nickname 'Sid the Kid'.
So.....
My bean's name is now 'the kid'!

Take care of yourselves, ladies. It's a pleasure sharing this experience with you all. :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey Grand. How did you name your journal link in your signature? Mine looks so messy...


----------



## RGN

Anna Purna said:


> : Have you guys been grumpy or impatient at all? I mean, more so than usual...:haha:

Um, yes. Grumpy and emotional. I work from home and our internet service provider had an outage in our area and it was down for a few hours this morning. I had a complete melt down becuase I had so much to do at work and really needed to be on email. I was so furious I was in tears for about a half hour. I completely overracted. :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

Morning ladies. Unfortunately it seems I won't be joining you as I'd hoped - tested this morning :bfn: :cry:

Wishing each and every one of you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies just wanted to say congrats! X


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Vixmar* - I added you on the 1st page...lots of babies around the same time. I'm so sorry for your friend...I hope this is one of those stories that has a miraculous ending.:hugs:

*Anna* - I love "the kid"! and thanks for sharing the story...I'm sure we will come up with one when the time is right. Yikes for your fall..glad you and "the kid" are OK.

*Anna* - PS. I'm always fiddling around with my siggy so I will try to explain it...I'll write you a message OK :)

*RGN* - 8 weeks wow...I'm jealous! :winkwink: Sore bbs sounds really good...much luck and peace on Friday!

*Neffie* - Thanks hon...come join us soon :dust:

*Huggles* - sorry hon :hugs:

*Sequeena* - Thanks so much! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies, how's everyone today?

i am good, not feeling too bad today, still poking and prodding the boobs and they are still tender so all good :) I think my butt is growing at a quicker rate than my belly, i've always had a bit of a "shelf" but I swear its bigger!!

I went to the cinema with my friend last night and saw "A Little Bit of Heaven". I cried ALL the way through it!! haha!


----------



## grandbleu

I'm good *Kizzy* - trying to find a job desperately! So wish me luck with that...better get one before I show:wacko:

I can't wait to grow...I bet your OH is appreciating the curves :winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

ooohhh good luck honey! will keep my fingers crossed for you!! xx

and yes, OH has always had a slight fixation with my bum so he's quite happy :)


----------



## jx6

Congratulations to all and sending lots of sticky :dust:
Hope you dont mind me hanging around in here trying to keep up with everyones exciting news hope to be joining you ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Jx6* - Hope to have you here real soon :dust:

*AFM*: PMA still on :cloud9:! Called my OBGYN but no answer...have to call again tomorrow...he has weird hours because he spends half the time in the office and half in the hospital with babies. I love him because he was the first doctor I saw after my M/C and he was so gentle, caring, and sympathetic. I felt like such a failure and he made me feel like I wasn't a freak - very different from my ER experience. No new symptoms...doobedoo :-= I'm hoping they come soon!

*Roll Call*! OK ladies...*Anna, Kizzy, Vixmar, RGN, Mellybelle*...how's everyone doing???


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi TWW/OTWWers buddies!!! :flower:

Wanted to stop by and wish you all a happy and healthy pegnancies!!!

I cannot wait to graduate and join you guys on this thread...we have been through ups and downs on the other threads and I am so very thankful for you ladies :cry: that's a happy cry. :hugs:

will continue to stop by to see how you are doing...

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, Just switching over from the 2WW thread! Yipee! I am so happy to be here. 
I got my BFP on Feb 6th and my due date should be around Oct 18th. I have my first Dr. apt tomorrow so I should find out about scan dates then. I am so relieved that everyone else seems to have no symptoms yet because I am going crazy thinking please be sticky, please still be there, don't go away... Where are the symptoms? I want to feel pregnant. The only symptoms I have are dehydration, thirst, headache and increased heart rate, (probably from being so excited and anxious). I feel better now. Headache seems gone and heart rate seems better. I keep waiting for my BB to start to hurt but nothing yet.

kizzyt and Anna love the little bean names. I haven't even thought of that yet. 

Anna, Audrey and Sidney are beautiful names. I am French Canadian also and need to find some good bilingual names too.

Anna are you going to get the flu shot? or have you already? Any other opinions on this in the first trimester?

Congratulations everyone and hope for more to join real soon!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies, well i think i am about ready to join you now i am over the shock and have had my meltdown:blush:

I got my bfp yesterday:happydance: and no matter how scared i may be i am going to try to keep up the pma

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* and *Mum* I've added you both to the Who's who? section on post #1 

*Mum* I'm missing your BFP and EDD dates, Thanks! So happy for the group to be growing. :dust:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

The date i got my bfp was 8th feb and it seems i will be due around the 23rd october, which is the day before my youngest daughters 3rd birthday and a week after my oldest daughter turns 17:wacko: Thats gonna be a busy few couple of weeks, lol. hope everyone is well today. any symptoms yet ladies?


----------



## kizzyt

morning all!!

love how many of us there are in here now, yippee!!

Also loving new ladies coming in with due dates almost a month after mine, makes me feel I must be getting further along, if you know what I mean! hehe :) 8 weeks this weekend, so pleased!!

symptoms-wise, still the boobs (they look big today (and good if I say so myself haha)) nice and tender, had a couple of moments of queasiness yesterday but nothing too dramatic and I get out of breath climbing the stairs these days! how odd. someone said it's to do with your blood thickening, is that right? weird isnt it? and I am uber thirsty today, I bought a nice bottle of orange juice in the shop on the way to work, opened it on the train, had a couple of mouthfuls and forgot to put it back in my bag so it's still on the train. I just downed a Capri Sun and I need more! better go and fill up my water bottles :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Mum* - Wow that will be busy! but HAPPY busy :thumbup:

I've updated you!

So far for me no symptoms...except some mild cramping every once in awhile. You?

*Kizzy* - I know you are getting into the safe zone! :happydance: I'm uber thirsty as well...I usually never drink water and now I LOVE it.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Kizzy- yes i am sure its right about the blood thickening or increasing quite early in pregnancy. Must admit the boobs are one thing i like in pregnancy, wait that sounds odd:blush: i mean my boobs, after 4kids its nice when they fill out a bit:haha:

Grand- i'm similar, bit of crampy pulling last night but nothing really apart from achey boobs and tired. Woohoo, bring on the morning sickness:thumbup:

Still waiting for my call from my bestie to say baby is on her way. She saw midwife yesterday and asked for a sweep but they dont do them here till 41wks+ now so she has an appointment for monday and is booked in to be induced on 17th if still nothing. I really hope it doesnt come to that for her, fx she comes on her own


----------



## Lisa7

grandbleu said:


> *Lisa7* and *Mum* I've added you both to the Who's who? section on post #1
> 
> *Mum* I'm missing your BFP and EDD dates, Thanks! So happy for the group to be growing. :dust:

Thanks Grand and good luck with the job search!


----------



## kizzyt

My friend emailed me today to tell me she's pregnant, very early days but she's had three m/c's and has a problem with thick blood so she has to test really early now and inject herself for the first twelve weeks. I am so delighted for her as she's wanted it a long long time, I just wish I didnt have reservations about her boyfriend :( The last m/c was his but previous had not been, and she had the last one in August last year and had months of bleeding and tests etc to see what was up. I am glad she has a resolution and a way of controlling the problem but I dont think he's a very good person. unfortunately, my friend desparately wants a baby and I think it's clouding her judgement. I am so happy for her on one hand but sad on another :(


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - So excited your friend is pregnant! It will be so fun for you to go through this journey together...it's too bad the boyfriend is not the best partner...but at least this baby will be well-loved and very much wanted. I hope this is her sticky bean :dust:


----------



## kizzyt

yeah exactly, she will definitely love the baby and she's wanted it for so long, they are getting married next year so she'll be really happy with a hubby and baby, and I am so pleased she's pregnant after everything she has been through. I hope he proves me wrong and is good to her and the bubba :)


----------



## RGN

Good morning ladies (or probably evening for most of you!) Welcome Lisa and mum! So happy for you both. 

26.5 hours until my scan. I'll be 8w2d. I'm trying not to think about it but am getting super nervous. I have a feeling I'll be too anxious to sleep tonight!


----------



## grandbleu

*RGN* - Much luck and peace for your scan tomorrow! :dust: I'm sure everything will go well...is someone going with you???


----------



## kizzyt

ooohh good luck!! dont be nervous (easier said than done!) I have every faith all will be ok xxx


----------



## RGN

Thanks Grand and Kizzyt! 

Yes, my hubby will be with me so that's good. He is acting very confident that everything will be fine so that's helping keep me relaxed. 

I'll update after my appointment. 

xx


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, Happy Thursday!

RGN I'm thinking of you and sending you good vibes for your scan tomorrow.

I saw my family Dr. Today and he confirmed I am pregnant! Yippee, Positive test done this afternoon. I need that reassurance because I have no symptoms today. My first scan will be at 12 weeks. I don't have the date for that yet but it will be for IPS. I'm very excited. It's feeling a little more real now that I have the paper work for prenatal testing. He also gave me a prescription for medication in case I get bad nausea. He strongly recommended that I get the flu shot today so I did that and said DH has to get one too. I can't wait to start telling people but am going to wait. 

As for a nickname for my belly I think for now it's going to be the fruits. So for this week it's me and the poppyseed. Hehe


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello ladies!

RGN: :friends: I'll be cheering you on in spirit tomorrow. I know that you'll have a perfect-sized gestational sac with a perfect little bean inside. Please let us know how it went as soon as you can, and definitely post a picture of the scan if you get one!

Kizzy: I've been insanely thirsty from day 1. I just can't drink enough water, which is only making me run to the bathroom even more. My boobs are getting quite big as well! I'm naturally a B-cup, but I've quickly moved on to a C-cup and I'm already busting out it that! :shock:
I can understand your mixed feelings for your friend. Hopefully she realizes what a schmuck he is sooner rather than later and that it doesn't affect her baby dreams.

Grand: I had quite a bit of cramping in the first couple of weeks, which of course scared the hell out of me, but they've tapered off recently. I still get little pulls and pinches from time to time, but not like in weeks 4 and 5. Don't worry, you're fine!

Lisa: :happydance: It's confirmed! How exciting!
What's with the flu shot? No one has said anything about that to me. :shrug: I probably won't get it done either unless I'm strongly advised to do so by my doctor. I have an appointment for 'the talk' on the 25th, so maybe it'll come up then. Do you live in Quebec, too?

Mum: I hope your friend goes into labor naturally. Maybe this weekend??? What is a sweep? I'm clueless! I think I'll be in for quite a shock when this pregnancy really starts to develop. I can't even imagine feeling a baby kick inside of me, let alone feel it come out of my...:shock: I think I'm going to be sick. 

Vixmar: :hi: How are you feeling today, hon? You must be so excited and nervous about your scan next week. I have my fingers crossed for you! :friends:

Melly: How are you feeling today? Any new symptoms to report?

AFM: I wasn't able to change my scan date to tomorrow as I'd hoped, so it looks like I'll have to wait until Monday afternoon to see the kid. I'm so nervous! :wacko:


----------



## Anna Purna

I almost forgot:
Grand, there's a pregnancy ticker that I think would go perfectly with your nautical theme - it's at babygaga.com I think you'll know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Lisa7

Hey Anna, My Dr. recommends the flu shot because pregnant women are more at risk of getting Influenza- the flu. And when they do they get sicker from it like an elderly person would and are often hospitalized because of it. Flu season is from Nov-April here. I'm in Ontario. So I wasn't sure I would get it but thought I don't want to risk getting very sick in my first trimester. 


Oh I forgot I also have a Dr. apt in 2 weeks for a full physical :blush: and got a lot of blood tests done today. 

Hope everyone is feeling well today :flower:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hi everyone, just wanted to pop in quick but havent had chance to catch up properly.

rgn- sending lots of pma for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

lisa7- glad its all official now, yay

anna- sorry i do give tmi sometimes and i am about to give you more,lol. Basically the midwife sweeps her fingers round the cervix to try and start things off a little. hope that enlightens you and hope your weekend passes swiftly so you can see your little bean

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone testing this weekend, bring on the bfp's


----------



## grandbleu

Morning lovely ladies!

*Lisa7* - IT's OFFICIAL!!! Must feel nice and so real to get the ball rolling...your doctor sounds on top of it...what prenatal testing are you doing? I'm not getting the flu shot...is that bad of me??? I live in the S of France and it's not cold at all and I've never got the flu in my life (knocking very hard on wood as I write that LOL!)

Who else is getting the flu jab???

*RGN* - so glad your OH will be with you holding your hand...can't wait to hear what you see :dust:

*Anna* - I'm jealous...I want bigger BB's :holly: LOL! I'm a barely B - can't wait to have some real ones ;). Thanks for your reassurance about my cramping etc. - it's stopped now for the moment which makes me happy. Too bad you couldn't get your scan date changed but an extra couple days will allow "the kid" to grow more and hopefully you'll get a better image :dust:

*Mum* - Thanks for explaining "sweeping"...sounds um interesting :blush: Keep us up to date on how she's doing!

Hi *Kizzy, Mellybelle, Vixmar* :wave:


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies,

Glad to see lots of activity in here, seems like everyone's doing good and there's lots of PMA. Anna, I am with you, I cant even imagine it all!! 

I am feeling quite rubbish today tbh, didnt sleep well, feel a bit coldy, sick, just rundown really, OH didnt want me to come to work because of my crappy commute so I planned to leave early and now someone's scheduled me in for a conf call at 4.30 :(


----------



## grandbleu

Off until Saturday...sleepover at friends house (bunch o people)...she asked me to bring wine...hmmm this could be awkward. I think I'm going to tell her that OH and I are detoxing...I'll bring a Cranberry Spritzer. 

Sorry your feeling poorly *Kizzy* - luckily it's Friday! :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

thanks honey x


----------



## milosmum

Hello everyone just wondering if you have space for a little one! Just got my :bfp: today at 13dpo! Don't think I will believe it for a few days yet til AF is officially late.

Very excited at the moment but I am sure the fear will come soon - after 1 ectopic and 1 m/c in 2010 I really hope this is third time lucky for us.

Think my EDD should be 23rd October and I will need to arrange a 6 week scan for the end of February.

Hope everyone else is feeling well xxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Wow milosmum- congrats honey and welcome. we are due the same day :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Grand- have a great weekend:thumbup: detox, hehehe. Oh and i am right there with you with the cramps, but i am sure we will all be just fine:hugs:

kizzyt- hope you feel better soon:flower:

:hi: everybody, any new symptoms?

AFM- starting to feel quesy in the morning which is great for me as it has been a v early sign for me in all my healthy pregnancies, so i am happy to feel icky,lol. 
bra starting to feel snug:thumbup: 
could :sleep: for hours if allowed
crampy but trying to ignore it [-(
thirsty? omg yes
and loving it all:cloud9:


----------



## RGN

I'm sad to report my ultra sound showed another missed miscarriage. Despite having seen a heartbeat at our last scan at 6w1d, the baby seemed to stop developing right around 6.5-7 weeks, same as my first missed miscarriage. I have a D&C scheduled for Monday at 6pm ... great way to spend Valentine's Day. We'll send the tissue off for genetic testing this time so maybe we'll learn something.

I'm going to take a break from the board from a while untl we're ready to start trying again but I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Lisa7

RGN, I am so sorry.... I am in tears for you. :sad1:


----------



## neffie

Oh no RGN. :cry: I don't know what to say. I have tears rolling down my face as I write this. I'm so so sorry that you had to go through this again. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:cry: RGN, I am so sorry you have to go through this again. I wish there was something I could do to help with the pain. I am so angry that this has happened to you. I am sending you a deep, strong hug telepathically. :hugs:
Take all the time that you need, but know that we will all be thinking of you, and we'll be here for you whenever you're ready to come back.xo


----------



## milosmum

RGN - so sorry to hear your terrible news. I really hope the testing gives you some answers. Huge hug to you and your other half x


----------



## Amberyll23

RGN--I am so, so sorry hun. :cry: I know there are no words right now. Please know that we are all thinking of you, and you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grandbleu

*Milosmum* - congratulations :dust: updated post 1


----------



## grandbleu

*RGN* - I am in shock and so saddened...I know we all came to these threads after suffering a loss but one is more than enough in any woman's life. I just didn't think it would happen to any of us and I am deeply sorry for what you are going through. :hugs:

PS. I put your angel on p.1 - You are welcome back anytime you are ready.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Oh rgn, i am so so sorry hun. I know that there is nothing anyone can say to ease the pain and shock of this. Please know that we are thinking of you and your oh. sending lots of love your way. I hope the tests give you some answers and so sorry again


----------



## milosmum

grandbleu said:


> *Milosmum* - congratulations :dust: updated post 1

Thanks Grand - I've never joined a pregnancy group before so its very exciting to be on page 1! I've also been brave and changed my ticker - was too chicken to do it when I got my last BFP but I am going to enjoy this pregnancy for however long it lasts x 

Tested again today to show hubby (wrapped the tests in a box and let him open it as his early valentine's pressie. Much nicer to do it this morning so we have had all day together - he has to go to work at 6.30 am tomorrow morning! Got an even darler line on the FRER and 2-3 weeks on digi which was very exciting!

Hope everyone else has a good wekend and a lovely valentines day xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Milos* - Cute way to break the news and lovely that the test is reading higher number weeks!

*Anna* - you are in my thoughts tonight and especially tomorrow for your scan day :dust:

*RGN* - I know you are probably taking a break but just wanted to let you know that you are still in my prayers.

*Happy Vday* soon to everyone...love your little ones and your OHs and make it special! :kiss:


----------



## Anna Purna

Milosmum: Great news about the HPTs, and congrats on the ticker. :happydance:

:hi: everyone. I hope you all had a great weekend.

Ooooh, I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow. I almost don't want to go. Almost.[-o&lt; Please, please, please be OK!
As soon as I can I'll update you all. The scan is at 1:30, so I should have news before your bedtimes in Europe. 
Have a great :kiss: day everyone! xo


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hi ladies, 

milosmum- thats a sweet way to do things, bet it was great to see the look on oh face. and i know what you mean about the ticker thing, i did mine 2days ago and then cried my eyes out as it made it more real somehow. 

anna- just wanted you to know i am thinking of you this evening and tomorrow, hugs

wishing everyone a happy valentines


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, 

RGN, 
Still thinking about you hun. Hope you are well supported by your DH and any friends and family who know what's going on. We are all still here for you whenever you need us. :hugs:

Grand, 
-I don't think you need to worry about the flu shot if you are living in a warm climate. 
-Those friends were awful this weekend. If only they knew what stress they were causing you. I am sure the one slow drink will not affect anything at all. 

Anna,
I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. PMA, the results will be good and you'll have peace of mind. 

Milo, Congratulations. So happy for you. :happydance:

I am well, no big symptoms yet. Where are they? My DH is kind of panicking and freaking out about about being a father. I think that is normal for a lot of guys to feel scared... I'm not sure what to do about it. I feel he should be supportive of me during this time. So I'm a little annoyed at him. :growlmad: We took a picture of me today. I am planning to take a picture every month or maybe more often to watch myself grow. So exciting! :happydance:

Hello to everyone I missed.

Hope you all have a great Valentines Day tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

lisa7- that sounds like a great idea with the photos. you will be reporting symptoms left right and centre soon. I am sure its just because your oh head is spinning, bless them they are so different to us. I would imagine when its sunk in a bit he will realise what is needed of him, sending cyber hugs your way:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Grand- (sorry, head all over the place at the mo) meant to say that i agree with whoever it was who said about peer pressure, you would think it would be outgrown:growlmad: we are adults who are entitled to make our own decisions and they should be respected, more so by those we consider friends. sorry your weekend was so stressful:hugs:


Still thinking of you rgn and hoping you have lots of support during this time:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RGN

Thank you all so much for the good thoughts and support. It really means a lot, especially since not many peope know what we are going through. I'm finding this much harder than my first miscarriage. Probably because it took a lot more to get pregnant this time around. I really thought it would work out and I'm heartbroken to have to start over. It's so draining each month with the ultra sounds, meds, injections, etc. but we will try again as soon we can.

Anna - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope you see a perfect baby with a strong heartbeat.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I will keep checking in on you girls - I wish you all the best.


----------



## kizzyt

oh RGN, I am so so sorry honey, I really feel for you, huge hugs to you and your OH, I hope everything goes as well as it can today, thinking of you sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## kizzyt

Milosmum - Congrats!! Very happy for you xx

AFM, I feel a lot better than I did Friday, slept from 9.30pm til 8.30am!! I needed it. Had a lovely weekend with OH, we spent lots of QT together which was lovely and he bought me flowers Sat and took me out for dinner, bless him. We dont really "do" Valentine's but he is cooking us a lovely curry from scratch tonight (which he got up at 7am this morning to start before work) and the most romantic thing he's doing is putting onions in it! haha! he HATES onions, cant even bear to look at them but he knows the recipe wont be the same, so he's putting them in. It must be love :)

Still feeling pretty pukey today, still hoping it's a good sign. Started my 9th week Sat, very excited, no word from the midwife yet, so no idea on a scan date. Anna, I totally get what you said, at first I was determined to have an early one but now I just feel like I am not ready if it's bad news and would rather just wait. That could all change again by tomorrow though of course!

I gave in and bought maternity jeans on Saturday, two pairs, soooo comfy. I am seriously chubby right now and if anything they probably emphasise my stomach but they are much more comfortable to wear. a little big on the waist so they do feel like they are falling down a lot but better than my normal jeans fo sho!

Morning everyone anyway, how were your weekends? how's everyone feeling? xx


----------



## Huggles

Hi everyone,

I posted a few days back that I might not be joining you as I'd hoped, as I got a bfn on wed (11dpo). But i'm now 16 dpo and officially 2 days late so going to test again this evening. Fx'd we get a valentine's bfp!

RGN, I'm really sorry to read about your mcc :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

FX'd Huggles!


----------



## grandbleu

*Huggles* - :dust:

*Kizzy* - Sounds like a splendid meal you'll be having tonight! I don't get onions either EVER because OH has an ulcer. You are very lucky! Wow maternity jeans...can't wait! ;) Glad they are more comfortable.


----------



## kizzyt

ahh Grand, I thought I was bad but no onions ever, big BOO! It's hard to cook without them isnt it? and always looking for recipes that dont use them, but I feel the same about mushrooms so I know what he means.

how are you feeling today? any symptoms yet?


----------



## grandbleu

No symptoms bad or good...but I'm only 5+2 today...I hope I start getting some M/S next week. My bbs are a wee bit bigger I think but not sore. Otherwise things seem to be OK :winkwink:


----------



## milosmum

Good luck with the teating today Huggles xxx

Can't imagine how you manage to cook without onions Kizzy! They go in everything I make but I'm right with you on the mushrooms - yuck FUNGUS!!!

Grand - you might regret wishing for the m/s! Sure the symptoms will kick in at some point though. I am just so pleased to be pregnant again that I am determined not to complain about my sore boobs! xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Cautiously throwing my hat in here, I got my :bfp: today, still a bit stunned!

Estimated DD: October 26, 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## grandbleu

I was wondering when you were going to show up :winkwink:

Putting you on p.1 then...we've got to be hopeful for these forever babies. Much sticky dust to you hon :dust:!


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks, Grand! We shared a loss so close to one another, THIS time around, we will get to share the birth of our forever babies so close to each other! :hugs: and :dust: back at you! :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

Oh my gosh *Amber* - I just remembered that...thanks for reminding me...how lovely the stars have all aligned in our favor at the same time!:flower:It really is pretty cool...it's been a long 5 months for the both of us but we've finally gotten what we've longed for.


----------



## milosmum

lovely to have you here amberyll wishing us ALL a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Huggles

Well, tried 2 different tests, both bfn :( 
So i'm not pg afterall, just late :sad1: Probably moving house that messed up my cycles :(


----------



## Anna Purna

The baby measured way too small and his heartbeat was only at 46 beats a minute. It's only a matter of time before I lose it. 
I'm so beyond everything right now. I don't know what i'm going to do with myself. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Anna* - :hugs: I have no wise words for you - this is the worst news ever. I'm so sorry love this shouldn't be happening...just completely devastated for you. :hugs: I am still praying for you and your little one...I know you said it is inevitable but I still want a miracle for you. :hugs:


----------



## Vixmar

Anna i am sooooo sorry for ur news, no one has any word to make this less painful, i still have everything crossed for you tho
praying for you x


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--:hugs: I am so sorry, I know there are no words right now, but know that my heart is aching for you and your little one and that I am keeping up hope for you and that your little one rebounds and proves everyone wrong. You are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Anna :hugs:
I am so sorry you are going through this. My heart goes out to you. I will keep you and your little one in my prayers.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sending you another set of virtual :hug: Anna. I really hope this turns around for the better. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa7

Oh Anna, I can't believe this. I am so sorry to hear this. I am heartbroken for you. I can't imagine how awful the next few days, weeks, will be for you..... waiting... hoping.... praying... We are all here for you. I am sending you hugs. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

oh anna, i am so sorry to hear your news, this is just so wrong. you are in my thoughts and i will be praying for you and your little one


----------



## Huggles

I'm so sorry Anna :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

oh Anna, I am so sorry sweetheart, thinking of you, I will pray for a miracle for you xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Anna thats terrible news so sorry and sending you lots of :hug:

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grew some cohones and scheduled my first appointment today with my gyn. office (I don't know why, but the first call is so hard for me to make!). Will be going in on Tuesday, March 1st. I was happy to hear that I will be seen by the very same MD who helped me through my miscarriage. (I go to a group of doctors, all women, and they tend to rotate). They told me that she will confirm the pregnancy and likely set me up for a scan sooner rather than later since I have a prev. miscarriage. Now I have yet another TWW on my hands! Nervous, but excited too!


----------



## grandbleu

Good job *Amber*...I'm still avoiding it...I tried once but nobody answered and then I sort of happily gave up. Just being a scaredy cat. I will call tomorrow you've inspired me to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Amberyll23

Glad to hear you are making the call too, Grand, and so glad to know that I am not alone in being scared about the first appointment!

Funny story about my call today: I have to go through a call center when I make my initial appointments, and today I spent about 10 minutes arguing with the girl on the other line that no, I was not 5 wks pregnant, I was 3.5 wks. She kept telling me her "calendar" said 5 wks based upon the first day of my last period. I told her that is nice that she has a calendar to tell her things, but I know what calendar she is looking at and that her particular calendar is for the average woman, and does not take into consideration that I have 35-38 day cycles, NOT 28 day cycles, and that I o'd on CD23, NOT CD14!! Argh!!:dohh:

Rather than argue with me, she decided to transfer me to the doctor's office directly to make the appointment! I got to speak to the nurse there, and she confirmed what I was saying and that I was RIGHT about my calculations! Hah! Which is why my first appt is not for another 2 wks yet. (but they are a busy practice, so I was glad I was able to get in that soon!) :thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

Anna :hugs: I shall hold some hope for you, just in case.

I finally made an appointment with my GP yesterday. He is going to refer me to an OBGYN for this pregnancy and because I dont have any private health insurance he gave me some tips on what I will and wont need OB for to save some money. I also have a referral for an ultrasound and bloodwork. He tried his best to reassure me that this pregnancy has nothing to do with the last one and asked me to please try to enjoy this pregnancy. Sooo....today I'll make the call for an appointment for an ultrasound. I cant see me getting an appointment before next week. Thats probably a good thing as i'll be over 7 weeks by then.


----------



## Amberyll23

Melly--sounds like you have a very good GP with the right attitude! That is wonderful! Good luck with the scheduling and US!!!


----------



## RGN

Oh Anna, I'm so sorry. I logged on really hoping to see good news from you. Thinking of you.


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies, I got my midwife appt through the post last night, its next Sunday so I'll be 10+1 and should find out my 12 week scan date then too.

Feeling a bit emo today, I had a few pains in the night and was terrified to go to the loo in case I was bleeding (I wasnt) as that's how it happened last time and I didnt sleep too well and this morning I just feel really tearful and scared. I have had great PMA all the way but I feel like it's deserted me today :(


----------



## grandbleu

*Mellybelle* - you have an excellent GP - I didn't know that thing about private insurance in Oz - My sister lives there as well and just had a baby. Is it because you want extra stuff or earlier scans? I think she only got two 12 and 20 weeks with that state insurance. Good luck with upcoming scans...let us know your date when you get it confirmed so we can all support you.

*Kizzy* - Sorry about your bad night...I'm sure we won't ever be completely settled until these babies are healthy and in the real world in our arms. :hugs: Glad you have your midwife appt. Do you get to choose your midwife or is it the luck of the draw? 

*Amber* - that's one of the reasons I'm avoiding the call is I don't want to talk to secretaries that might not understand my case. Glad you finally got to speak to your doctor's office and they agreed with you. I mean of all people we definitely know our cycles like the back of our hands. 

*Anna* - Still thinking and praying for a rebounding baby and HCG levels for you hon. :dust:

*RGN* - :hugs: you are still in my prayers hon.


----------



## milosmum

I have braved the GP's receptionist and booked an appointment with my GP to refer my to the EPU for my early scan. Seems like a complete waste of my and my Gps time for me to go in sit there and ask them to refer me but EPU wont make the appointment directly with me this time. They just let me book it over the phone last time!

Hope everyone else is well

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies! 

milos--gotta love the medical system! arg! Glad you made the call though, keep us posted!

Kizzy--awesome that you have your scan set! And I hear you on being scared. :hugs: Please know you are not alone! I'm terrified! Every time I have a bad cramp, I'm running to the loo myself, but then I don't want to go, because the biggest sign of my m/c was spotting so I am paranoid every time I go now! Grand is right, with what we have all been through, we are going to have up and down days and won't be settled until our lo's are here. Again, I find myself so grateful to have the Femmes Fetales in my life!

RGN--:hugs: you are still in my prayers, thinking of you

Anna--:hugs: and still praying for you and your lo.


----------



## Amberyll23

Forgot to give my update!

Nothing really to report. Only symptoms I seem to be having right now are periodic cramping (hopefully just the uterus making room!) and I am getting very tired very quickly at night. Which is hard for me as I am a true night owl, always have been. It is not unusual for me to be up reading or watching something on TV at 2 in the morning! Now I start crashing at 9:30! :saywhat:
Happened to me with the last pregnancy, will just take a lot of getting used to again.

I'm also trying to figure out what things are safe to drink other than water and juice! I'm looking for a low cal (zero cal) drink without caffeine or artificial sweetener---it's actually quite hard!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for the update *Amber* - I know about the drinks...I've been drinking organic milk and water and allowing myself one cup of black tea (I know it's bad but I'm weaning myself off). Even herbal teas aren't really recommended! What's a girl to do???:shrug: We have lemon trees so I've been picking some and making hot lemon water...I think that's safe. Cramping is normal...I had mild cramping as well 4-5 weeks...luckily it's subsided a bit since it did sort of freak me out. I'm tired too...:sleep: very early. 

*Milos* - Yipee another one gets the ball rolling...very excited but it is silly the bureaucracy they make you go through for appts. 

*AFM*: I'm doing light yoga and walking...anyone else doing active stuff now? PS. I chickened out calling again...:dohh: I know I promise...I better just do it first thing tomorrow morning. This kid will be born by the time I get around to booking a scan:winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand-- ohh, hot lemon water sounds nice! I may have to get some lemons and try that! I hear you on tea, I love tea, especially oolong, and everything I read says that is a nono :nope: due to the caffeine. I am sure a small cup here and there will not hurt, but I get so nervous about caffeine. The first person who comes up with a tasty, low cal, pregnancy-safe beverage to put on the market is going to be an instant millionaire, I swear! 

No worries on calling the doc, you will get up the strength to do it soon, I just know it! :bodyb:


----------



## grandbleu

*Vixmar* has a scan tomorrow - if you read this...much luck and peace tomorrow for your scan :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck Vixmar!!:dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hello ladies!!

So glad I have joined you all!!

So as you know I got my BFP today! So that makes my EDD 26th Oct 2011!!

I am really excited but quite scared at the same time, like you all I imagine!

Just a quick stop by and hopefully speak to you all later xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Adding you now *Bellas* to p. 1 - H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mellybelle

grandbleu said:


> *Mellybelle* - you have an excellent GP - I didn't know that thing about private insurance in Oz - My sister lives there as well and just had a baby. Is it because you want extra stuff or earlier scans? I think she only got two 12 and 20 weeks with that state insurance. Good luck with upcoming scans...let us know your date when you get it confirmed so we can all support you.

We have our public system, where we are covered by Medicare, but it costs a fortune to see a specialist. Unless you have private health insurance. We also have to pay for scans, but get part of that money back through medicare. I rang one of the OBs and the receptionist mentioned the words "several thousand dollars" and "no shared care" so I said I'd phone her back. I'll ring a couple of the others but I think its going to be about the same amount. I'm going to have to go through the midwives clinic at the hospital. I can see the specialist there but I dont have any medical condition so I know they wont consider me "high risk" so I wont get to see the specialist unless I develop complications. And I wont be seen by a midwife until 12 weeks. I think I'll do a shared care program between the midwives and my GP. I might ask him to write to the hospital asking if I can be seen earlier. Also rang and booked an ultrasound. Monday morning (21st) at 8.30am. Am near wetting my pants with fear! I'll be 7w+2 by then, so if theres anything there to be seen, it'll be seen.


----------



## Vixmar

Hi Lady!!
I know its been a week or so!! 
RGN Im so so so sorry youve had to suffer again, my thoughts n prayers r with u.
I have my scan at 8.45 am tomoz morning (uk time) absolutley bricking it!! Part reason why i havent been on here as among some ass smashing my car up ive tried avoiding thinking and reading about babys, either way what ever happens tomoz i just want to know!! please keep your fingers crossed that my beans in the right place and has a hb
xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Fingers crossed so tightly Vixmar!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas--Welcome! And congratulations again! So happy to have you here! Oh, and it looks like we have the same EDD!!! :thumbup:

Vixmar--I hope tomorrow's testing goes well and will say an extra prayer for you and your bean tonight! :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Vixmar - I have my fingers crossed for you xx :hugs:

Amber - Thanks I am so glad to be here too! Still can't quite believe it!! Yay I noticed we had the same EDD! Looking forward to sharing the journey xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies

bellas- congratulations honey, H&H 9months

vix- got everything tightly crossed for you for the morning, will be thinking of you

Hope everyone is starting to get some symptoms, who would think you would wish for morning sickness!

AFM: had the most amazing day. my bestie rang this a.m to say she was in labour and i was able to witness the miracle of a new life entering this world. mum and baby doing very well. I managed to hold off crying till she arrived but then the flood gates opened, lol. I just pray my bestie and me get to swap roles in 8 months time. keeping the pma going.


----------



## kizzyt

ahh congratulations MumAMH, how lovely, it must be overwhelming, I cant imagine :O)
Welcome BellasMum, great to see you here.
Vixmar - everything crossed for you today!! xx

AFM feeling better today, less emo :) still totally zonked though, cant seem to stay up past 9.30 lately and I am dead to the world when my alarm goes off at 7! oh well, it's all good I guess, lots of rest for the bubba.

Last night, I went to the gym and on my way in I met the only instructor I had told about my pregnancy last time (when I asked her for advice on what I can and cant do), weirdly I havent seen her since my m/c so she comes staight up to me and says "how are you doing??" whilst reaching out to pat my tummy! I had to tell her that I'd lost the baby but I was in fact pregnant again and UBER bloated (hence me probably looking about 5-6 months as I would be now!) and she was kind of confused but congratulated me!! very odd, but i was glad to be able to tell her I was pg again rather than just that I had lost my bubba :(

Amber, in the UK you are not told you cant have sushi (saw you said on the other thread you wanted it), I know lots of friends who've had it while pregnant and I had smoked salmon the other day and was fine :)


----------



## grandbleu

Hi girls!
*
[email protected] *- excellent news for your girlfriend! You will have the best birth partner in 8 months time for sure. I've never given birth I'm a bit scared about it all but I'm not going to think about it till I get further along...one step at a time. 

*Kizzy* - I'm glad you had good news to tell your gym instructor. Are you feeling sick yet?

*Mellybelle* - yikes hearing thousands of dollars on the phone would scare me off as well. My sister used a midwife clinic as well and loved her decision...where are you about...she's in Sydney and loved hers very much (if you live nearby I could give you the name).

*Vixmar* - thinking about you - your scan must be over by now. Hope you have good news :dust:

*Bellas* and *Amber* - yipee for being EDD twins :hugs:

*AFM*: I've had a slight stomach ache today and yesterday...early morning sickness??? I don't know what it feels like really since I didn't really suffer my first time around. I really hope I get it this time because that would make this pregnancy different and give me some assurance. Off to an interview soon so I'll let you know later how it went. :happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

hey Grand, oh yes, been feeling sick since about 5.5-6 weeks, its been better the last couple of days and I havent actually been sick but the nausea is pretty grim. I didnt have it last time either so I am hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Vixmar--hope your scan went well hun!

mum--grats to your bestie and the new little one that has just entered the world, that had to have been such a wonderful experience to share with her, I am so happy for you!

Grand--hope your tummy feels better (or maybe I dont! haha--funny how we WANT to have upset tummies right now!)

Kizzy--glad you are feeling better. And I hear you on the zonking, that is a big issue for me right now as well!

On sushi--my weakness/true love is raw tuna and yellowtail--both contain high levels of mercury, which is bad for the little ones. I know there is safe sushi out there, including all veggie sushi, I just have to make sure that it is prepared properly and safely. I also know the Japanese eat sushi all of the time and they have been having happy, healthy babies for thousands of years! 

I found a good article on sushi I'd like to share with my fellow sushi lovers:

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/sushimercury.htm

Maybe that can help keep us sane!

AFM: I had a rough afternoon yesterday! Well, not all afternoon, Hubby took me out to lunch and I had awesome indian food! Got back to the office and boom, massive lower body cramping--I was freaking out!! TMI ALERT--ran back and forth to the bathroom every 5-10 mins for the next two hours! Then it cleared up like nothing had ever happened! I'm not blaming the indian food as I eat that all the time with no issues at all, but wow! So had to spend the rest of the day drinking a ton of water to prevent dehydration and was nervous for the baby, but seems all is well. No spotting, no more excessive cramping. I'm guessing my insides are just sorting themselves out and pushing each other out of the way and claiming territory, so to speak, haha!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies

grand- hope the interview went well and wishing you a healthy dose of morning sickness soon, lol. I am still scared to give birth and this is number 5:dohh: I hear you on not making the dr/scan appointment hun, i am too chicken to ring yet

amber- thanks hun. hope you are feeling better today

vixmar- i really hope the scan went well today:hugs:

anna- still praying for you and little one:hugs:

rgn- thinking of you:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well today

AFM- shattered today, couldnt sleep till 1a.m as i was still hyped about the birth. really need to try and get more sleep! felt a bit queasy again this a.m so hoping its the start of the morning sickness:thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

mum--get some rest hun, you deserve it!

Question: does anyone know the secret to getting those little tickers to show in our sigs? I'm having a really hard time getting mine to show. Every time I cut/paste it and preview it, all I see is the link, not the picture of the ticker!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies,

*Kizzy* - M/S is a really good sign (that's why I want it! I'll be dreading it but loving it at the same time). More miscarriages percentage wise are from non-M/S pregnancies (not all but just statistically it's better to have M/S)

*Mum* - Wow number 5 - you'll be doing your nails as the baby comes out :haha: just kidding. It's nice to know even someone so experienced is nervous. 

*Amber* - Glad you and babe are alright...probably just some indigestion and hormones do funny things to the intestines so I think that could have been it even though Indian is usually fine for you. Good work on the sushi research...mercury scares me too - so bad for the brain - the bigger the fish the worse it is. You could do make your own sushi with veggies and stuff...I did it with a bunch of girlfriends and it's easier (not as pretty looking) than you might think...just buy one of those little kits they sell and you're good to go. Mmmmm think of all the yummy combinations you can come up with!

*Vixmar* - How'd the scan go???

*Anna* - I'm praying my little heart out for the both of you. :hugs: hoping for a happy ending. 

*AFM*: The interview was weird. They guy was morose (typical French - sorry if anyone's French but sometimes they don't know how to put on a smile!) and kind of blah. He didn't ask very many questions and basically I have the job if I want it and it would be great (English teaching) and the pay is decent but it starts in April and is only 3 hours a week to start with...UGH! I mean I'll need a bit more than that to put dinner on the table. Still hoping something better (many more hours!) comes along.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--Arg! Glad you got the job offer, but yikes on the limited hours! I hope you are able to find something that offers you a better amount of time. I am not sure if this is something you can do over there, but can you accept and then look for something better in the meantime? 

On sushi, I confess, I already have a kit and make my own often (I'm quite a little chef if you ask my DH--cooking is my #1 hobby!!) I'm just a sucker for the way the REAL chefs (we actually finally have some good sushi chefs in Pittsburgh, for real!) prepare it! Their knife skills are so wonderful, and I love to watch! I probably will break the kit out and make some veggie sushi in the coming weeks. Celery, carrots, avocado--all that green yummy stuff will be good for the baby! I could also cook up some shrimp and do a couple tempura rolls if I feel like getting fancy!! 

But I sure am gonna miss my tuna!! haha


----------



## grandbleu

I'm jealous *Amber* - you're an excellent baker and cook!!! OK this is for the future but an acquaintance of mine was home with her babies and was bored and just started baking up a storm...when the kids were old enough for school etc. she started her own cake/tea/coffee store...it's spectacular. Just an idea for the future...catering...cakes...yum:flower: Here's the link! https://www.sugarplumcakeshop.com/en/

You mentioned tempura...mouth is dribbling...yum yum! I definitely would love to know how to make veggie tempura!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies 

Sorry need to catch up on all posts but just a quick question!

Anyone itching? OMG my whole body is itching like crazy!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Bellas* - I have always had a super mild allergy to cats but when we went to visit our friends who have cats I was absolutely miserable...itching, coughing, sneezing, headache...I had to get out of there. Then last weekend I went to a friend that has a dog (never been allergic) and same thing. I'm thinking that the hormones mess with our reactions...have you been in contact with anything pets, different clothing, etc?

PS. My 1st pregnancy I got eczema (spontaneously) which I've never had before or after...only for a few days but it was very very itchy on lots of my body. Also think the hormones effected my body.

Hope you're OK!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--that is so funny you mention developing a business from starting out at home--my Grandmother baked cakes birthday, anniversary, wedding (she did our wedding cake, I will have to get a picture posted, it was amazing!) out of her home for years (and she managed to do this all while raising 4 children and babysitting 5 grandchildren!) And her cookies--omg, everyone always drooled at Christmas time waiting for a chance at her cookies! She also is a great cook, for every holiday she makes noodles from scratch and makes home-made chicken noodle soup. All the men in the family (including my DH!) hover around the large pot in her kitchen snatching bits before dinner! 

I aspire to be like her! I have her recipes, and they all come out quite good, but just not quite as good as hers! Then again, will any of us ever cook/bake as well as our grandmothers? 

I have some asian cookbooks at home, I may look for a tempura recipe and give it a go sometime soon--if I find a good recipe, Grand, I'll be sure to share it here!

Will check out the link you posted too!

Bellas--I have very dry skin in the winter, so I am always itching up a storm. However, I have noticed a slight increase in itchiness lately. Hmmm....


----------



## milosmum

Good luck Vixmar!

Amber/ Grand - what about low cal lemonade - I mix it with orange or apple juice and its lovely! I am sure that it is caffeine free. Irn Bru is good if you happen to be in Scotland!

Feeling a bit worried today - boobs seems less sore, shouldn't really complain but my signs started to disappear before my m/c last year. Trying to keep the pma but its hard xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Don't worry just yet *Milos* - I don't have major symptoms and I'm a week ahead. PMA PMA PMA! repeat after me :winkwink:

Great drink idea - here's another - I bought some cranberry juice and perrier and did a cranberry spritzer with a dash of lime juice...very good...not as good as my nightly wine but yummy indeed.


----------



## milosmum

mmm cranberry spritzer might need to buy more juices! 

Ok PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA - i promise to try xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Night night mums and babes...sleep tight and much sticky dust to all :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--I agree with Grand, don't worry about the boobs, I have read that in the early weeks symptoms can come and go, and everything can be just fine! 

Thanks for the tip on the lemonade, I am not sure I can find that in the states. My gripe with low cal stuff over here is that it is usually LOADED with Aspartame (artificial sweetener), which is not recommended for us pregnant ladies. 

I do a spritzer at home also! But I use lemon/lime soda (140 cals! plus whatever is in the juice I add)--so I worry about the calorie intake on drinking too many of those. As my nightcap though, I bet that would be grand as I usually drank a nice big glass of wine, and that had probably a similar calorie count!

Night night ladies and babies!:dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning ladies!

Grand - great news about job!

Vixmar - hope scan went well.

Amber - can you send some of your Tempura my way please!!

Well I am still itching like all over my body! But no other symptoms yet! I hope I get some this time just to ease my mind!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies,

Bellas, that's so weird you say that about itching, I have had a really itchy back the last few weeks, sometimes to the point I am lying in bed and I can feel prickles on my skin! I wondered if it was a preg thing!

Milosmum I hear you on the boob thing, mine dont feel sore or "weighty" today and I am petrified as the same thing happened to me last time. God this is such a stressful time isnt it??

AFM, I confirmed my m/w appt today for next Sunday and got my scan date of the 16th March, aaaaages away! If I cant make it that long I might have to pay for a private one. I will see how it goes...


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Kizzy

I am soooo scared too! I keep thinking about every slight pain I get!

I did a digital test yesterday and it said 1-2 weeks, I see yours said 2-3, when did you take your test?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

I did my test 4 days before AF was due (I dont know when I ovulate so cant tell you how many days past O I was but I was CD24) and it said 2-3 weeks. I think I O'd on CD9 (Boxing Day) and we'd dtd on Xmas Day which was only 8 days after my first period after m/c so I think I caught really early this time. The only reason I think that is because on Boxing day I had lots of cramps and back ache, similar to what I had last time I got preg, I have never taken a lot of notice of my cycles before but I remembered that feeling. Hence testing early, I just had a feeling something had gone on...


----------



## BellasMummy

I took my digi 11dpo but I took it apart and it has 3 lines which is meant to be 2-3 so I am thinking maybe I was just under the 2-3 week mark because my other tests all had quite dark lines at 10dpo.


----------



## milosmum

Thanks for the reassurance ladies - bobies hurt again today - I am so pleased which seems silly since tey are rater sore!
No other signs - some stretchy pulling stuff mainly on the right (my tubed side) which had me worried but now pulling on my left side today so much happier it is even.

Keep saying I will just ignore all these signs and wait for my scan but thats atleast another 10 days away - the wait is awful!

I did a clearblue digi on 14 dpo and it said 2-3 weeks which I was really surprised about I thought it would only say 1-2 weeks. It was a ncie surprise tough. STill have one digi in the drawer and considering if/when to do it. I know if it still says 2-3 weeks I will just panic! Might do it in another week just before my scan then hopefully it will say 3+ weeks and if not my scan won't be far away x


----------



## kizzyt

I did mine a week after I did the first one and it still said 2-3! I was gutted and annoyed with myself for doing it too early but I didnt worry about it, 2-3 is a span of 14 days in my mind so I am sure its all cool.

My boobs are sore again this afternoon, the poor things are probably going to be black and blue from me prodding them all day!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Milo and Kizzy--yay for sore boobies!! 

Bellas--I can't send the tempura, but I will surely post a recipe once I find a good one! I usually try 3 or 4 recipes and make tweaks before I iron out what works!

AFM: Boobs are not really sore, but they are starting to feel full and stretching against my bra (I am pretty large chested, so it makes it uncomfortable more than anything else). I continue to have cramping off and on, sometimes it is a little more severe, and that makes me freak out. Im starting to get wierd nausea "episodes"--it is hard to explain. It is nothing that makes me run to the bathroom and lose my cookies, and it is not food aversion. It is more like a silent burp and the I feel a flutter in my stomach, and then it calms down. Wierd, huh? 

I am home from work today, yay! Have contractors in touching up on the house (we bought a new house last year and we have a few "settling" and drywall cracks that need fixed--nothing major). Need all this done so we can start work on painting and preparing a nursery! 

DH rocks, he bought me a nice lapdesk for my laptop last night so now I can sit in bed or on the couch with it. He said he hoped it would be easier on me and the baby, what a sweetie. He's also starting to be extra helpful and watchful of what I do! Not sure I'm so keen on the watching part yet, lol!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
Can I join you please? I got my BFP today at 18DPO. :wohoo:
My EDD is Wednesday 26th October 2011.
And our baby's nickname is Bo.
xx
ps: thanks for keeping my seat warm, Grand :friends:


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome, Shell! :hugs: Congrats again! I am so very excited and happy for you!! And another 10/26/11 baby! :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for adding me to the front page, Grand.
Wow, Amber, I didnt realise there were 3 of us with the same EDD? Bump Buddies! yay!
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Welcome Shell!!

Congrats again! Yay we have the same EDD too, 3 of us now!!

How are you feeling! I bet that was a lovely suprise this morning!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Shell* - just added you and "Bo"! Now we'll keep places warm for the rest of our Femmes Fetales!

*Amber* - early symptoms seem spot on. That's so awesome how good OH is being...a lap desk what a sweet idea...maybe I'll put the hint out here too:winkwink: perfect for BnB chatting and relaxing LOL.

*Milos/Kizzy* - yippee for sore boobs!:holly: 

*Milos* - I had pulsating L ovary which freaked me out as well but it has stopped as well...I'm thinking it's just the corpus luteum forming and pumping out hormones for us and babes. 

*Bellas* - don't worry about digi numbers you are very pregnant! :winkwink:

Wow 3 October 26th babies on the way...

*AFM*: Still applying for jobs so FXed that somebody wants me SOON! I had a tummy ache yesterday and today...is that the start of M/S?...it's just sort of a dull tummy ache...not throwing up but not completely happy. I so want it this time around. Postponed my phone call again :blush: I just couldn't...Pinky swear Monday 9am on the dot!


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks grand, I did another cheapo today and it had a darker line so I felt better!!

xx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Bella, my Bump Buddy. lol.
it was such a surprise this morning. I wasnt holding out much hope, as Id had 2 BFNs this week already, and was expecting another. I feel excited, scared, hopeful, nervous, etc.
how are you?


Yes Grand, we have plenty more seats to keep warm here, for the lovely ladies still in the TWW and OTWW threads. Hope you and Little Blue are well
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah it is lovely news! Do you have a pic of your test?? I am addicted to POAS! lol

I feel ok, I was very excited but I am feeling anxious too, every pain I feel I worry about! But I haven't had any symptoms yet apart from itching! I actually hope I get symptoms this time!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lots of warm seats here! And with all these buns in the oven, I am sure we will have no trouble keeping them warm!

Bellas and Shell--:friends::friends:I never in a million years thought I would have 1 bump buddy let alone 2! This is REALLY cool!!

And shell--remember how shattered you and I were last cycle when we both thought we were going to get BFPs? I am so happy that this month had better results for the both of us!! :hugs:

Grand--good luck with your applications, I hope you find a job that will give you decent hours! Your tummy ache sound a bit like what I am having today, its a dull ache in the tummy that feels like I should start to get sick, but then I burp and it settles back down! FX'd that these are the first stages of M/S for us!

Bellas--:happydance: for the darker line! I am sure your symptoms (other than itching!) will start showing up here in the next day or so, as mine are really just starting as well.


----------



## milosmum

Grand - are we going to have to make that phone call for you!?! Hope the job hunting goes well. 

Sounds like you and Amber are starting to see some more signs which is always good news although I hope you dont get bad m/s.

Off to docs on Monday just have to get through a hectic social weekend and yet again blame being 'on call' for not drinking - it really is the best excuse!

xxx


----------



## Vixmar

shelleney said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> Can I join you please? I got my BFP today at 18DPO. :wohoo:
> My EDD is Wednesday 26th October 2011.
> And our baby's nickname is Bo.
> xx
> ps: thanks for keeping my seat warm, Grand :friends:

WOW Congrats!!!!!!
I rememberd what you said about ur valentines bfp!!! Oh im made up for ya!!
x


----------



## grandbleu

*Vixmar* - Dying to know how your scan went! :hugs:

*Milos* - if you speak French you have the job LOL :winkwink: I'll be a big girl and make that phone call...I will overcome :winkwink:


----------



## Vixmar

Hello fello ladies and bumps!!
My scan went swimmingly and i have a ickle tadpole in their, measuring 7weeks and 3days, with a heartbeat..... in the right place!!!!
Still a little anxious, im very aware that the chances of ectopic are 1 in 80 and misscarrage is 1 in 3 and ive got 4 weeks left till im "safe" oh hope it hurrys up, sick of waking in night to check im not bleeding!!!
Hope you ladies are well and good
x
 



Attached Files:







neve.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## grandbleu

Great news and excellent tadpole pic! :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Beautiful Pic Vixmar!! I am so very glad that the scan went well and you got to see your little one's hb, very wonderful news!! :happydance:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Vixmar! What a beautiful little tadpole!!!! 
I have my scan in two days.....deep calming breaths, deep calming breaths!
My symptoms are lovely and strong. Super sore boobies, am having to sleep with a bra on. I am soooo tired during the day and if I lay down, i go out like a light for as long as everyone will let me sleep. I never really suffered morning sickness during my other pregnancies (this is number 6 - I have two children). I often felt a little bit nauseas, but it was more like a slight hangover for a while, but this time around I am burping up and having my gorge rise up. I'm not vomiting, but I wouldnt mind at all if I started. I get little dizzy spells here and there and I get slight shortness of breath. Smells are driving me a bit insane. The smell of cardboard made me gag the other day. I didnt even know cardboard had a scent! I also get really achey legs. Anyone else get this. Every cramp and twinge makes me panic and run to the loo. Am still on constant knicker watch! 
MY DS has been sick the last few days and kindly passed his germs on to me. I now have sore throat, ears, nose, face. Lovely inflamed sinuses. Hoping i dont end up with infection and need antibiotics.


----------



## Amberyll23

melly--Keeping my fx'd for a good scan for you hun! And :thumbup: on all those really good symptoms!!

The sore legs I had with my last pregnancy, they actually started to cramp a bit. my md said it was from lack of fluids and potassium, so this time around I have been eating lots of bananas and drinking lots of water!

Hope you kick your DS's cold to the curb!

Grand--make sure you make that call on Monday, hun! I can actually wing a little french (4 yrs HS, 2 in college), I'm sure I have books in my library where I can get a call in for you if need be! :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Girls :hi:

As promised, here are my test pics....

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0017[1].jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0020[1].jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0022[1].jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shelleney

I know Amber, isnt it amazing that 3 of us are due on the same day? Perhaps our dating scans may change that, but until them, I love having you and Bella as bump buddies :friends:
And yes, last month was awful, when we both thought we were pregnant coz of our symptoms, but got BFNs. Im so happy that this month we got our longed-for BFPs :yipee:

Wow, Vixmar! Your scan pic is gorgeous! Glad your tadpole is doing well :happydance:

Good luck for your scan Melly. Hope everything goes well for you..... :dust:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Afternoon ladies, just got back from a wonderful morning out and lunch with DH! 

Shell--even though the pics are a little blurry, I can clearly see the lines! Congrats again! :hugs::happydance:

How is everyone doing today? I had a bit of very slight nausea this morning, still not making me run to the bathroom, but enough to make me pause, more like an uncomfortable little lurch in my stomach. Still having minor cramping off and on, and still tired. Biggest new symptom thought is that my boobs were actually sore today, and not just feeling "full"! Yay for sore boobs! :holly:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies,

Lovely BFP pics *Shell*!

*Mellybelle* - Good luck on your Monday scan...we'll all be thinking about you...probably one of the scarier steps on this pregnancy road. Sheesh I haven't even made my phone call yet. 

*Amber* - Glad you are getting soreness :holly: (just because I love that bouncing lady!) and a bit of nausea. I had minor cramping right in the 4-5 week stage so sounds perfect. 

*AFM*: sore stomach all day long :sick:, a good thing. I'm happy but still scared. I had a sore stomach all day long for 5 days my 1st pregnancy (exactly at 6 weeks) and then it suddenly ended (I was happy at the time of course) but now I think it might have been the first sign of a MMC. So while I'm happy to be feeling a bit nauseous I'm really scared it will stop...I need to make that phone call. UGH:dohh:


----------



## Mellybelle

I found it hard to make the first gp appt too. It was also hard to book the scan. I thought I was being silly, so im glad to see its not just me.

Shelleney- love your stick pics!

22hours until scan. Am off to sydney to Tropfest, short film festival tonight. Should help keep my mind off tomorrow. Nasty cold is hanging around for both ds and mysekf.


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck tomorrow Mellybelle, will be thinking of you!


----------



## milosmum

Good luck tomorrow Melly - can't wait to see your piccies x

Vixmar - that is one gorgeous looking tadpole! I hadn't realised that there were a few of us on this forum who have had a previous ectopic but I am delighted that your tadpole made it to the right spot x

Loving the lines Shellney x

Amber - hope you don't feel too sick but the sore boobies is great :holly:

Grand - my french is atrocious (always been a science student!) I can say my name, I live in Scotland and my age is 14 which is how old I was when i gave up French! Really not too helpful for your docs appointment but AMber sounds much more useful x

AFM - signs have developed this weekend - I am knackered can barely keep my eyes open past 7.30pm, bit of queasiness yesterday and today and very sore boobies! I have spent all weekend at various social events - birthday, new home party and a christening today. I have had so many hugs from friends and family and each time it hurts my boobs!!!
Off to the GP in the morning to hopefully book my scan in xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm home. We got to the place and I thought I was doing ok. I was nervous but I was surprised at how calm I thought I was. We went to the room and the lovely sonographer said "Now, I know you've had a bad experience before, so......." and I burst into tears. So much for being calm. I apologised and tried to say I was ok, but could only sob. She was very understanding. She started off by finding the little heart beat straight away, then I started crying even more. I still have this rotten cold, so there was tears and snot every where. The lovely sonographer said, "Now you can change those tears to tears of happiness". Then she said, "Now we can start from the beginning". She showed me the yolk sac (perfectly round) and the gestational sac. She checked out my ovaries and apparently I ovulated from Ms Lefty. Baby measured 14mm and she gave me an extra 3 days!!! So I'm now 7w+5. Must figure out how to change tickers. She said she wasnt supposed to, but she flicked the sound on so we could listen to babys heartbeat. 169bpm, which she said is perfect. She even did a couple of 3d pics for us. Thankfully, my tears tapered off enough for me to look at the screen. She told me I am not to worry, even if only for today. I can go back to worrying tomorrow, but today I must enjoy being pregnant!!!
My next scan is for NT and is booked for 23rd March at 9.30am. 
Pics!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Top-1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5









Top-1.bmp.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









Top-2.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 4









Top-2.bmp.jpg
File size: 171.3 KB
Views: 5









Top-3.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mumatmadhouse

OMG Melly!
Those pics are amazing, I am so very very happy for you I am crying tears of joy. 

Good to hear of sore boobies ladies, I'm right there with you. Glad to hear lots of pma too, lets keep it up.

AFM: Just want you all to know that although I dont post that much at the mo I check on the threads each day and think of you all. The days I dont post are usually sma days so I just lurk and try to keep my crappiness to myself. I had carried on temping to begin with out of curiosity and had a few real low ones so have stopped now as i was making myself nuts. Also took yet another hpt today, paranoid or what? Thankfully a lovely thick dark line appeared immediately. It was also my last test so i can stop that now too!


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm with you mumatmadhouse. I dont post half my fears anywhere on this forum. Its not recommended to continue temping once you get a BFP. I would send myself completely bonkers if I did that. I still have a couple of hpts that I havent yet peed on, but I think I'll give them to my IRL TTC friend. I can always buy more if I ever need them again. I am going to order a doppler from ebay. Not sure if this will make me crazy or calmer. 

Grand - I could have a go at booking you an appointment but like milosmum, my french is very limited. "Bonjour, Je'mapelle Melanie. Ja habite Australie. J'ai vingt et neuf ans."(wow, I'm even lying about my age in french!) How'm I doing so far? "Ouvre la porte!" :rofl: This conversation probably wont get you an appointment.


----------



## grandbleu

Great pictures *Mellybelle* - thank you for sharing your happy story. You've inspired me to finally call...I'm a big girl! Thanks for all your offers of help :winkwink:

*Milos* - Let me know your appt. date for your scan when you get it. X great early preggo signs.

*Mum* - stop temping...stay away from the thermometer...you are pregnant...temps can be funky once pregnant. Who cares? You have those lovely dark lines!

*AFM*: 5th day of an all day stomach ache...the only relief is going to bed. It's not too painful just more annoying than anything but I'm happy to have it...I think it must be M/S (all day though...they seriously need to rename that!). Making phone call after I sign off!


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies,

Grand, go for it, make the call, make it real!!

Fab to see you in here Shelleney!

Brilliant work on the scans ladies, very happy for you!!!

AFM, I am ok, still sore boobs, been tired as usual but the bloating has gone down a bit which is much more comfortable. Totally get the waking in the night feeling "wet" thing, I did it twice last night. I am getting closer to the day I m/c'd last time so I think paranoia is getting me a bit but still trying to stay positive. 3 weeks 2 days til my scan...


----------



## grandbleu

Hey girls!

I finally broke down and made my call...sod's law my doctor is on vacation for the next two weeks and the earliest I could get was *March 11th*. Better than nothing and that will give little blue time to grow. I'll be almost 9 weeks then!

Thanks for all the encouragement :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Wow, Melly!those scan pics are amazing! especially the 3D one. glad your baby is growing so nicely. FXd for your scan next month.

Im with you on the exhaustion, Milosmum. I have been knackered all weekend, and slept for 12 hours straight last night. Im so grateful that its half term for me, and I can have a whole week of lie-ins. Great news on the sore boobs too!

Aww, MumAMH. Sorry to hear you're feeling paranoid. Hope you can stop temping and POASing and just enjoy being pregnant. I know its easier said than done, Ive only been pregnant for a few days, and already Im worrying about MC. Keep up the PMA though, we are all here if you need a chat.

Morning Grand. Sorry to hear of your constant stomach pain. I had all-day nausea when I was pg with Baby C. It drove me mad at the time, but I would just be so grateful to have it again, IYKWIM? Good luck with making your GP apt. Let us know how you get on.

Hey Kizzy. Glad to hear you're doing well. Great symptoms! sorry to hear about your paranoia. Im sure we will all be feeling the same as the time we lost last time gets closer. We're here if you need to talk about it. And I hear ya on the wet feeling. Crazy, huh? Hope the next 3 weeks go quickly for you.

AFM: spent the weekend cleaning the house (nesting?) and relaxing. Also visited the In-Laws yesterday morning. Had to hide my queasiness and tiredness from them. Told them I had caught a bug at work. Hate lying to people, but just want to know that Bo is safe before we tell anyone. So far its just me, OH and you lovely ladies who know.
This weekend I have been feeling abit sorry for myself. I am just gutted that I cant enjoy this pregnancy, coz Im too worried. I mean, I cant even go to the toilet, without expecting to see blood on the tissue or in my knickers. Its a horrible little game I play with myself everyday. And Ive been having cramps all weekend, like period pains. I know that these are normal this early in pregnancy, but it doesnt stop me fearing the worst. Why cant I just relax and enjoy being pregnant? Argh! Thanks for letting me rant ladies. Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, i missed you Grand.
Well done on finding the courage to make the call. Hope that Little Blue grows big and strong over the next few weeks so that when you do get to see (her?) it will be wonderful.
Congrats
xx


----------



## milosmum

Fabulous pictures Melly really hope you took the sonogrophers advice and enjoyed it for a while x

Well done on making your appointment Grand hoepfully the time will fly til we get to see little blue x

Mum - hope you are trying to relax and not panic too much! Easier said than done I know xxx

Shellney your signs are all sounding great, when is your first docs appointment?

AFM been to see the GP he didn't even look at me but over the moon that he rang there and then and made me an appointment with EPU for my scan! Only problem is the GP computer system only 'lets' you have a 28 day cycle by which I should be 5weeks+5 days soooo he made my scan appointment for Thursday 24th - theoretically 6+1 but I will only be 5+4 due to my long cycles! Not sure if I should ring EPU and get them to move it back cause I really dont want the panic if they can't find a heartbeat BUT if I go for a scan on Thursday they should atleast be able to check my tube and make sure it isn't in there which would be a great relief and hopefully find something little in my uterus!!! Agh more worry xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Milosmum! i know exactly how you feel!
i am desperate to have my scan at 6 weeks so that i can (hopefully) see that Bo is in my womb and not anywhere else.....BUT i know that if i cant see a heartbeat (coz its too early) i will be panicking til my next scan.
i am also worried that my GP will make me further along than i am, as i too have long(ish) cycles.
oh dear, we are in a pickle, arent we hun? :hugs:
xx

ps: my Drs apt is tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## milosmum

My DH is a genius - he suggested ringing EPU myself to talk about it and the lovely lady there agreed with me that Thursday is too soon and I need to be 6weeks+ before the scan so she has rebooked it for Monday afternoon at 2pm when I will be 6+1.

Shellney hopefully your GP will listen to you and book your scan for the right time if not then I am sure the EPU will rearrange it x


----------



## milosmum

Ohhh just realised my ticker has moved up a size - appleseed sized now! 

xxx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, your little apple seed is growing fast!
Thanks for the advice. Will see what happens at the Drs tomorrow.
Good luck for your scan on monday 
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Milos* - Excellent job on getting your scan so fast...added your new updated one on scans p.1.

*Shell* - bring in your chart - not everybody is textbook. I hope you get your scan soon. Don't put it off like me then you might have to wait longer. :wacko: PS. I had early cramping between 4-5 weeks so I think it's pretty normal but very worrying for us loss ladies. 

*Kizzy* - I totally get that "wet" feeling too - not as much as you but it freaks me out...so glad it's not blood. Sorry you're worried as your M/C week date is coming up. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks Grand!

good news on all your docs appts ladies, makes it all the more real doesnt it!! Fingers crossed for all the early scans xxx


----------



## kizzyt

P.S Does anyone else have no interest in work and just want to think/talk babies all day long and start mat leave now? haha!


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - funny you mention that - I actually would love to be working to get my mind off baby stuff...wanna trade places? :winkwink:

*AFM*: SALTINES are my new favorite food group...I'm so glad I found some here in France since I didn't know if the Frenchies have that kind of cracker. I feel bad for baby because there's probably no nutritional value but it's the only thing right now that calms my tummy and makes me feel a bit more normal! (Girls you may want to invest!). 

*Question*: What are your M/S or nausea tricks/tips?


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning Ladies!

Mellybell--ohh, those pictures are so beautiful and I am so happy to hear they found the heartbeat right away! That is so wonderful! :happydance:

mum--:hugs: totally understand how you are feeling hun. I have days where I am terrified and stressed out. It is a shame that we have to feel this way during our pregnancies because of our prior losses. I stopped temping also a few days after my BFP because I knew I would drive myself crazy otherwise if the temps went down. I have one FRER left in the house that I am trying so hard not to use, I keep telling myself that I see the doctor next tuesday, and they will have me POAS there, so no reason to waste it! 

Grand--:thumbup: on getting that appointment scheduled! It is ok that it is later, that just means Little Blue will have more time to grow for mummy!

Kizzy/Grand--thank you for posting about your wet feelings. I've had a couple episodes over the last 2-3 days where I have had to run to the restroom due to a feeling of wetness. One time (TMI ALERT) I had all this creamy CM everywhere. Fortunately none of it had any brown/red in it. But it totally freaked me out! I am hoping this is just a natural thing!

Shell--I understand where you are coming from hun. :hugs: It's completely undertandable and natural to be a bundle of nerves right now. I am glad to see you nesting, that is very healthy for your and little Bo as it helps to destress. 

Milos--glad to hear you have your appt set up! 

Shell/Milos--on the scans and ages of our little ones, I am so with you ladies!!see my story a few pages back about scheduling my first appt! It usually does take communicating directly with your md or md's office to ensure that they are on the same page with you. It is very frustrating, I know, as I have long cycles also (ovulate 1 wk later than normal) and they always want to make my little bean older than he/she is!

Kizzy--:thumbup: I would happily chat babies with you ladies all day if I could and ignore the stresses of work! :thumbup:


AFM: Still getting tiny bouts of "feeling like I'm going to be sick". Just short waves that come and go quickly, no "official MS" develops. I'm also having a lot of cramping right now, like someone is building a house in my uterus or something! Like Shell, I know this is normal, but it still makes me nervous every time it happens. Had a little acid reflux in the night (but had lasagna for dinner, so that is probably what caused it). BB's still sore, but not quite as noticeable this am. That's about it for me!


----------



## Lisa7

Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I was feeling a little down last week and tired. It was a scary time as my m\c milestone was last week. I was also feeling very sad for our friends Anna and RGN. 
I have been keeping up reading your posts every day though.

Melly, so nice to see those great pics.

Grand, good for you for making that call to your GP, I was about to offer my services but France French is a little different that Canadian French and can lead to some challenging conversations at times. 

Kizzy, I am so having difficulty at work right now too. I can't focus on work and I am unmotivated to be there.

AFM I am also a little paranoid. I don't feel pregnant other than being constipated and I am sleeping a little more, going to bed around 10:00. I thought I was supposed to be exhausted? My BBs are sometimes sore, sometimes not. I don't think I am peeing more frequently. I thought I should be? So I have taken about 4 HPT tests since my BFP a few weeks ago and I have also been temping every 3-4 days. I know crazy. I have no more HPT and after reading your posts I will stop the temping insanity. I don't have a scan booked until April 8th for IPS ultra sound at 12 weeks. But I have been trying to decide if I want IPS or if I want amnio instead. My Dr, said because of my age I can choose to go straight to amnio and skip the IPS altogether. IPS is usually done first and if the results indicate then you may be offered amnio. This is such a difficult decision but I think I leaning towards amnio. I see my GP this Thursday and will discuss this further with him.
Sorry for the long post I'll try to post more regularly so it's not so long next time.
Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## kizzyt

Hi Lisa,

Sorry you're feeling so sad, its awful that our experiences dont allow us to enjoy this time the way we should :(

Re the IPS, out of interest, what does that mean? Is that the same as the nuchal translucency (sp.) we have here in the UK? (basically testing for abnormalities by the amount of fluid on the baby's neck). Re the amnio, is that the injection into the baby to do more invasive testing? I know here in the UK you only have the option for that if your NT scan comes back as high risk depending on the fluid... sorry for all the questions, just interested to know... :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - no need to apologize...everyone's lives are different and especially at different times each one of us will probably have to take a BnB break. Don't worry about your symptoms too much...I'm not that tired either. My boobs aren't sore at all (maybe a smidge bigger but nothing to brag about :holly: LOL). I don't pee all the time (I think that's more like 2nd and 3rd tri anyways when the baby is actually pushing on your bladder...makes more sense to me). My M/S just kicked in a couple days ago like an all day stomach ache. I'm sure you will start seeing signs in the next week or so...but we all vary so differently. 

Can you explain IPS??? I know amnio and ultrasound but I don't know that one. How old are you? I'm 34...don't know if I should probably be worried as well. I'm hoping that my 9 week scan my doctor can measure the nuchal fold and assure me that all seems well. Have you thought of that approach first? It's only measured on the scan so it's much less invasive and then based on those results you can decide whether you want further testing. 

X


----------



## grandbleu

:haha: Great minds think alike! Jinx *Kizzy*...we have all the same questions!


----------



## kizzyt

haha! yes! we were both curious, I am 35 so I am fully aware of the "risks" at our ripe old age too :)


----------



## Lisa7

Kizzy and Grand, The IPS is Integrated Prenatal Screening. They do an US around 11weeks and 13+6 weeks to measure NT and do a blood test to measure protein levels. They repeat the blood test 2 weeks latter and measure the protein levels again. They look at those results plus your age risk factor which gives you a combined risk factor result either high or low in the form of a 1\50 or 1\90 or 1\250, 1\7000...... chance of having a baby with Down's, Trisomy 18 or Neural tube defect. 
I am not sure what the cut off is but because amnio has a risk of m\c of 1\200. They only offer amnio if your risk is higher or close to that. So the IPS can't say for sure that everything is Ok it gives you your "chance" of having a problem. Amnio tells you 100% whether everything is ok for the above diagnosis only. 
IPS also has many false positives and false negatives so that can be stressful. At my age I would probably test positive and be offered the amnio anyways. So why get the scary IPS result and then have to wait until 18-20 weeks for the amnio worrying because of the bad IPS result which you get around 15 weeks. I will be 36 when my baby is born so my risk level is already 1\400 or something like that. My DH and I need to know for certain and so I think not having the amnio would just worry me throughout the pregnancy even if the IPS was like 1\7000 which is a good result. I know a family who had a 1 in 7000 chance and they were recommended not to have the amnio because this was a good result. But it just happened that they were the 1 in 7000 who's baby has Down's. They really wished they had had the amnio to know this ahead of time. 

I really hate thinking about this and this is why I stayed away last week because I just can't not talk about it. It's been consuming my thoughts and some people may not want to think about this yet or at all.

I hope I haven't caused too much stress to others about this stuff. It's very personal and some people choose not to do any testing at all. It is not mandatory and the truth is they can't test for everything so we all have to make the best choice for ourselves as individuals and couples.


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa* - Thanks for your explanation. 

I will be doing the nuchal fold and obviously on the 12 and 20 week scan they will be making sure that the organs/brain/spine are all the right size, shape and placement. I guess that's all I'll be doing. It's a really hard and stressful decision to know. OH and I decided that no matter what we would keep the baby so I guess we will just hope for the best. 

Obviously I want a completely healthy baby in all ways and being a mom I know is not easy and if a child has special needs then it is even harder. So in an ideal world I would want a child without any major problems (life is hard enough as it is). That being said...I guess I will have to prepare a little in my head that there could be something wrong. It's definitely scary. I hope you pass all your tests spectacularly...all of us just want healthy happy bouncing smiling babies. :dust:


----------



## kizzyt

I agree with Grand, thanks for the explanation, it makes much more sense. When I saw the m/w last time she mentioned the NT testing and the amnio if we wanted it if we were high risk but as soon as she said there's up to 3% chance of m/c my OH said no way we're having that which I was pleased about because its how I feel too. It's a very personal thing and I honestly dont know how we'd deal with a special needs child but we'd do our very best. We have some hard decisions ahead of us ladies dont we! But I know we'll all make the right ones for ourselves :) xx


----------



## kizzyt

oh and Lisa, no stress caused, dont worry, its all stuff we're informed about in the UK too, just different initials :)


----------



## hmm

Hi, Please would I be able to join this group? I've been more of a lurker reading the posts but come on babyandbump every single day.

I had a miscarriage in oct 2010 but happily now pregnant again. I'm 11 weeks and 5 days pregnant. Been very nervous this pregnancy but had my scan on friday and things were ok so trying to be positive now. :)

BFP was new years eve 31st december 2010

EDD is 7th september 2011


----------



## grandbleu

Sure hon - sorry for your loss. :hugs: I think you might be the furthest along so you can tell us all we have to look forward to.:winkwink: When's your 1st scan? EDITED - oops just saw that you had it on Friday!

PS. Updating 1st page with your info :)


----------



## hmm

grandbleu said:


> Sure hon - sorry for your loss. :hugs: I think you might be the furthest along so you can tell us all we have to look forward to.:winkwink: When's your 1st scan? EDITED - oops just saw that you had it on Friday!
> 
> PS. Updating 1st page with your info :)

Thankyou for adding me:)

Eek am I the furthest along? Scary! It doesn't seem two minutes since I got my BFP but at same time it has really dragged lol! I just want the next couple of months to go fast now then maybe I can relax a little more. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

hmm--of COURSE you are welcome here! So glad to have you join us! Very sorry to hear of your loss in October, :hugs: I am so glad to see that your latest scan went so well! 

Lisa7--:hugs: we are definately going to have up and down times I think because we all have experienced loss, so how you are feeling is completely understandable. I also understand how you are feeling about testing as well. At 36, I know that these things will be dicussed with me as well by my doc (it was discussed with my last pregancy as well). I know we will definately be getting the first testing, I am not sure about the amnio right now, regardless of how the first results come back. It is definately a sensitive and personal choice for the parents to make. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us to have good results in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Lisa7

Hmm, Welcome to our group! As you can see everyone is so supportive here. 
I really don't know what I would do without these fantastic ladies. It is so nice to have a safe place to talk about your fears and joys too. 

Thank you Amberyll, Grand and Kizzy, I feel so much better hearing your thoughts about testing and all that. 

I feel so supported and not alone. Thank you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Anna Purna

Ladies, thank you for all your kind words and endless support. I wish so much that I could continue this adventure with you, but unfortunately things didn't work out for us.

We went for a private ultrasound today. There was no heartbeat and the embryo had failed to develop. My d&c is tomorrow.

I hope my bad news doesn't bring any of you down; I'm confident that you will all go on to have healthy and happy pregnancies and I'll be cheering for you the entire way. I hope so much that I can join you all on here again soon enough.

In the meantime, I'll be taking some time to heal, then when I'm feeling strong enough I'll be back on the OTWW and Femmes Fetales threads.
xo

:friends:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Anna, I am so very very sorry. :cry: My heart goes out to you and your DH at this sad time. :hugs: Please do not think you would ever bring any of us down, we all care so much for you and have been thinking of you. I know there are no words that can come through your pain at this time, but please know that we are thinking of you and will always be here for you!

Much love and :hugs: being sent your way.


----------



## neffie

Oh Anna...I'm so so sorry that you've had to go through this again. :nope: My thoughts are with you and your OH. We'll be right here waiting for you once you're ready to come back. :flower: And what I'm about to say may seem a distant stretch to you right now, but you absolutely *WILL* have your little one in the near future. Just know that I haven't given up on that ray of hope for you. :hugs:

Sending tons of :hug: your way. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Mellybelle

Anna - I'm so sorry for your loss. Its just not fair. :hugs: Please look after yourself.


----------



## BellasMummy

Anna I am so so sorry hun, I really don't know what to say.

Take care and when you are ready we will be here for you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hey ladies, 
Here is some info I got from my Ultrasound clinic about NTS. Its a 3 fold brochure, so the info isnt in the correct order....
Hope you can see it.
 



Attached Files:







nt.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7









Top-1pg2.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amberyll23

Melly--I can read it just fine, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna :cry:
I am so so sorry Hun. Thinking of you and your DH during this awful time.
Take as long as you need away from us, but just know that we will be thinking of you, and will be ready to support you on your return.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Wow! i have a lot to catch up on here today!
good luck to all the ladies who are making decision on what forms to testing to have. it is a very personal decision, and noone should be judged for their choices.
Personally, i will only be having ultrasounds. no blood tests, amnios, NTs or anything. I teach in a special needs school, and would be happy to have a child with special needs. i believe that if only special parents are given special children, and so i would accept my gift gracefully. just my own personal opinion though :flower:

Anyways: 
welcome to our gang Hmmm! :hi: hope your pregnancy is going well.
hope everyones symptoms are nice and strong today!
AFM: morning sickness has arrived! woohoo! :yipee: still exhausted. and now getting up 3 times in the night to wee! its great! :haha:

hope you all have a great day!
xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Yay! Frequent peeing in the night and nausea!! Thats fantastic!


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - I'm so sorry - I've been thinking about you and the kid and hoping always for the best. It's just so unfair after all you've been through hon. I wish you a very speedy physical recovery. I know mentally it will take some time. Come back whenever you want and are ready you always are welcome. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Last night my stomach ache vanished right before bed...I had a meltdown (it's only been 5 days of an upset tummy and that's what I had when I was pregnant with wee nut and then it vanished as well. I just thought I had suddenly lost my baby...crying and worrying ensued especially since my scan is 3 weeks away. 

I think I'm OK again...the stomach ache is back this morning but I just wish like all of you that we could have our innocence back.


----------



## kizzyt

Anna, huge hugs to your and your DH, thinking of you all the time and wishing you only the best. xxxx

Grand, you poor love, its so scary, I totally understand where you're coming from but glad you are feeling more confident this morning.

Hello all other ladies, hope everyone's well today, welcome to Hmm! :)

AFM, I am feeling good today no particular reason, just full of PMA, had a lovely swim this morning before work which was really nice. Baby dust all round xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies,

Welcome Hmmm xx

Hope you are all doing ok, I am not feeling great today, I don't have any symptoms and starting to worry now. The itching has also stopped.

I don't know how I am feeling, I haven't been to doc yet but will go next week I think. I just wish I had some symptoms :wacko:

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mellybelle

We need to remember that symptoms come and go. And they dont often get strong until after 6 weeks. I panic whenever my boobs arent 'as sore as yesterday'.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--:hugs: hope you are feeling better mentally today, I totally understand how symptoms or lack thereof can freak us all out. And you are right, it is innocence lost, that is why I am so glad we are here for each other because we all understand how nervous and scared we are on top of being elated and excited.

Shell--glad you have MS already along with the pee! :loo: good signs already!

Bellas--:hugs: melly is right, a lot of symptoms don't start showing until about 6 wks. some of us get them earlier, but others later. Keeping you in my thoughts and hope you start to feel better today! :hugs:

Kizzy--yay for PMA!! :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone!

AFM: Still having my nausea "flutters" as I am now calling them (I get very brief episodes where I feel a little sick to my stomach, and then it passes after just a couple of minutes). Boobs still full and sore, not as much as last night though! Horrible stuffy nose today (we had a sudden drop in temp and a snowstorm, so that is probaby the cause). And bleh, face broke out this am. I thought acne went away in one's 20s! hah! Question: For you ladies with the sore boobs, does it sometimes radiate into your upper arm area? last night my boobs, armpits and muscles in my upper arms were all sore! :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grand. Sorry to hear of your "minor freakout" :wacko: Its completely normal to feel that way, although its unfair that we have to.... Anyways, glad your symptoms have returned and you are feeling much more positive today. Sounds like Little Blue is doing well.

Hiya Kizzy. Glad you are feeling so good today :thumbup: PMA is a great thing, isnt it? Keep it up!

Hi Bella. Sorry to hear you are feeling worried today :hugs: But please dont. Symptoms come and go throughout pregnancy, and arent very strong in the early stages. Im sure that everything is fine with your little bean. Good luck for your GP apt next week.

Melly, I hope you dont mind, but I cant stop looking at your avatar pic :blush: Its absolutely stunning! Hope you're feeling well today.

Hey there Amber! Some great symptoms you got going there! :thumbup: but sorry to hear about your stuffy nose. Get well soon. Sorry that I cant help you with your question about sore boobs. I havent been lucky (or unlucky?) enough to experience that symptom yet. Im sure someone else will some along soon and help :friends:

AFM: had my GP appointment this morning. I dont actually have a GP that is my own. We have about 5 or 6 GPs at my practice, and I just see whoever is available. But it just so happens it was the GP I saw when I was first pregnant with Baby C. Brought back some bittersweet memories....
Anyways, he said I can definitely have a scan next week. He will ring EPAU and book me in, and then phone me with the day and time. Should hear from him by Friday. I also put my name down for my first midwife's appointment. She is going to phone me on Thursday to arrange the appointment.
Its all moving so quick...I didnt manage to have a scan or midwife appoitment with Baby C, so Im scared and excited all at the same time. Im so glad to have my wonderful PAL ladies alongside me during this time :hugs: :friends: :hugs: :friends:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - so great you are getting started with everything...makes it all so much more real. I didn't get a scan or doctor's appts. with "wee nut" either just like you and "Baby C" - it will be nice to see our lovely babies this time. 

*Amber* - great preggo signs...sorry I can't help you on the sore boobs question...I've only got a sore stomach at the moment. 

Thanks *Mellybelle* for that reminder...I'm now learning my M/S (which is All day sickness really for me...subsides around 9ish PM...I'm not as nervous tonight). 

*Bellas* - don't worry - we're all still so early and symptoms will come for you hon. 

*Kizzy* - Love the PMA and that you got in a nice morning swim...great for you and your little swimmer Tinker.


----------



## milosmum

Anna - so so sorry for your loss honey sending you all my love and hugs for this really difficult time xxx


----------



## milosmum

Goodness lots of other things going on here today - know how everyone feels about the signs coming and going - my boobs hurt less todat (minor panic) however M/S hit with full force in the shower this morning - nearly threw up in the shower!!! Nice! Then been having flurries of nausea all day - bit like yours sounds Amber.

My boobs are a bit better today but on sore days they certainly get sore into my armpits and upper arms so that all sounds fine to me!

Off to watch one born every minute from last night - more tears I imagine! xxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

:hugs:Anna - I am so sorry for what you are going through and want you to know I am thinking of you and your oh and sending love and hugs


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi ladies,
Thank you all for your kind words and support. I am pleased to report I have stopped the temping and poas:thumbup: and am feeling more positive again

I am right there with you all on the wet feeling :blush: and the coming and going of symptoms. I have made a mad dash to the loo 3 times today convinced that I was bleeding, even to the point where I shut my eyes because I was too scared to look:dohh: It must be a good sign that we are all experiencing the same sort of thing :thumbup: 

milos - Yay for the M/S, not great in the shower though eh?

Grand - hope your feeling better hun:hugs:, its such a shame we cant just enjoy the journey but a god send we all have each other

shell - great news about dr visit and early scan. We will all be here for every step hun:hugs:

amber - I am hearing you on the break out, not sure what's going on but its not attractive, lol:blush:

bellas - I'm sure your symptoms will come soon hun, hope you are feeling brighter tomorrow:hugs:

hmm - Welcome, H&H9months:flower:


sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone feeling worried and anxious and :wave: to anyone i missed


----------



## Lisa7

Oh Anna, I am sorry that this has happened. I am thinking about you and DH. I hope you can recover as quickly as is realistically possible.We are always here for you.


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, 
Lots of posts to read up on today. By the time I get to bottom I can't remember who said what. Maybe I'm getting that pregnancy brain forgetfulness symptom. 
I didn't feel pregnant at all today and was a little worried too. It's so disconcerting how symptoms come and go. I am not sure if m\s is starting but every so often I feel a little weirdness with food taste, smell and texture in my mouth not appealing but not really nauseous either. I am a little stuffy but not sick. I read in "What to Expect When You're Expecting" that this is a pregnancy symptom. I also had the "wet" feeling today. My BBs aren't really sore today. I wish they were. 

So I guess a few of us are feeling the same , Grand and Bella I'm sure we'll get more symptoms as time passes. :thumbup:
Milo hope the m\s doesn't get too bad.:hugs: 
Amber sorry about the skin breakout that sucks. I hope you get the "Glow" instead real soon. :flower:
Shell good luck with that early scan. Glad you'll get that reassurance real soon. :hugs:
Mumatmadhouse glad you've stopped the temping and POAS. I also stopped that only a few days ago.:blush:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Oh, i just remembered a dream i had a couple of nights ago. 
It's not very often that i remember my dreams but when i do its because they have been so real, the sort you feel like you can smell and touch. Anyway the other night i had this funny dream, i dreamt that i took 2 identical pregnancy tests (clear blue, which i dont use) at the same time with the same sample. Thats all i remember and standing there with them both pos in my hand smiling. I really have been pee'ing on far too many sticks recently:blush::blush::haha:

lisa - i am with you on the stuffy thing and nothing tastes right at the mo either. sending :hugs: and pma your way


----------



## kizzyt

I dreamt last night about THREE of my ex boyfriends!! I read somewhere that hormones make you dream about ex's but I didnt think it would three at once! haha! Oh, not like that either, they were just all in my dream. haha!


----------



## shelleney

Hello Preggos!!!
Just a quick Hello to you all! :hi: Will come back later and reply to everyones messages.
Hope you're all doing well today.
AFM: my ticker says 5 weeks now! yay! Happy 5 weeks to Bellas and Amber too, my bump buddies! :friends:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Happy 5 weeks you three! *Bellas*, *Shell*, and *Amber*! :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies and thanks for the well wishes!

Happy 5th week to my bump buddies Shell and Bellas as well! :friends:

shell--so glad to hear you got your scans and appointments set up! :thumbup: 

Lisa7--I hear you on the food aversion/taste issues. One of the first pregnancy signs I have had with both of my pregnancies has been "off tasting" food. Right now it seems to be fruits that taste odd to me. When I was ttc, I drank a lot of grapefruit juice. I'm not a huge fan of the stuff, but about 10 dpo, when I went to have a little bit, it tasted AWFUL and not like grapefruit juice at all!! Apparently the babe hates it more than I do, lol!

mum--grats on being able to avoid more temping and poas!! I also like your dream! It is crazy how many more vivid dreams one has when pregnant! I think your double positive is a good sign! You don't by chance have 2 beans in there do you? :flower:

kizzy--Yikes on dreaming of the ex's! I am not sure I would want to dream about any of mine! That is one symptom I hope I don't get, lol!!

Grand--hope you and Little Blue are doing well today! 

AFM: really sore boobs this am, some VERY mild cramping, the cramping seems to have gone down a bit the last couple of days. Still nausea flutters that don't turn into anything and only last a minute or two. Acne is clearing up on its own, yay (I won't use any of the cleaning pads or anything, I think I read somewhere that those could be harmful due to what we absorb into our skin). My biggest symptom (or at least I hope it is) right now is the constant wet feeling and creamy cm I seem to keep kicking out. It really does make me panic and run to the bathroom quite a bit, and then I sit there and talk myself into wiping--isn't that crazy? I'm too scared to wipe!! :dohh:


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow 24 pages already! Hi all, some of you are steaming through your pregnancy already! Going so fast!


----------



## Amberyll23

I think MS may be around the corner for me. After lunch today, I kept feeling sick to my stomach and burping..a lot! Nothing more than that, but definately more than I have felt up until now!


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone,
Kizzy I've been having crazy dreams lately too. Vampire zombies chasing me, police asking me why my husband had 2000000$ in the trunk of our car????....crazy, crazy dreams. No ex-boyfriends yet though. Hehe

Amberryl, I think I had a wee bit of m\s this AM too. Burping this morning, couldn't get out of bed right away because I felt sick. Also I am finding that I am in such a deep sleep in the mornings. It is so hard to get up and get going.

Happy 5 weeks Bella, Shell and Amber.

I am happy to be 6 weeks now. I have a sweet pea in me now. Can't wait for next week to graduate to blueberry.

I have a full physical booked for tomorrow.:blush: Can't wait to get that over with. Not looking forward to getting a pap done. I've read on other threads that some people said their Dr. doesn't do them during pregnancy but my Dr. says it's safe and should be done. Oh well I am going to ask him about an earlier scan because as of now I'm only scheduled for a 12 week scan. 

Hi everyone I missed.:flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--just so you know, I had a pap done with my last pregnancy, and it did not do any harm at all and was not the reason I m/c'd. Hope that info helps to ease your anxiety a bit! I hope all goes well for you tomorrow!

And Happy 6 weeks to you hun!


----------



## shelleney

Good evening My Friends :hi:
Eww Milosmum! sick in the shower? :sick: early pregnancy is just lovely, isnt it? :winkwink:
MumAMH: even though the wet feeling is worrying, at least we are all experiencing it, so it must be a normal positive sign of pregnancy :hugs:
Hey Lisa7. im with you on the "pregnancy brain forgetfulness symptom". im normally a smart, articulate woman...but ive been reduced to a gibbering brain-dead idiot! :haha:
Kizzy and MumAMH: loving your crazy pregnant dreams! :rofl:
Hi Amber. Glad to hear you're still having great symptoms. And you're not crazy, im sure most of us will admit to being scared to wipe after a period of "wetness". you are not alone :hugs:

Hope you and you're beans are all doing well.
Lots of love Hannah and Bo xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hey girls, 
Hope youre all doing well. Some beaut symptoms coming along!
AFM - My boobs arent very sore at all today (just at the sides) and I dont feel sick. There I was the one saying the other day "we need to remember symptoms can come and go". I need to remember to bash those words into my brain. I have been consulting Dr Google ( I know I should stay away from Dr Google) but I found lots of women have their symptoms disappear at 8 weeks only to return with a vengeance a week later. This is what I am hoping for. I'm off to have a shower and I'm hoping for my boobs to feel super heavy and sore when I take my bra off. Then I want to have a lovely strong dose of nausea when I get out of the shower. Its 7.40 at night so I want to be tired enough to fall asleep by 8.30!


----------



## shelleney

*Horrible Horrible Dream Last Night*

Morning Ladies :hi:
I had the most awful dream last night. It may be upsetting, so only read it if you want to....

Spoiler
I dreamt I miscarried at 11 weeks. I went to the bathroom, and there was blood everywhere. And then my little Bo came out. She looked like a little shrimp. I wrapped her up in tissue, and put her in my pocket to show OH. I then went and told my Mum, and she said it was my fault that I miscarried. That Id done something to cause it. It was just sooo real, that when I woke up, I believed it. It took me ages to drag myself to the bathroom, coz I was scared of what I might see.

And now Im scared. Im worried that it was a premonition. I know that Grand, and a couple of other ladies had dreams that predicted their losses last year. I am terrified that that is the case with me.

Sorry for putting a downer on everything, its just really upset me, thats all. :blush:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - :hugs: When I had my dream in September I had absolutely no worries in the world...miscarriage never entered into my thoughts at all. To me the dream was very meaningful - like a message. However in this case we have all suffered losses and it's at the forefront of our minds and a big worry. I think dreams can predict but they can also just reflect our current mental state - I'm sure this is the case for you. I'm so sorry you had such a nightmare. :hugs:

*Mellybelle* - They will come back...I was all upset a couple of days ago when I didn't feel as nauseous and now it's come back and it's getting worse. I took your words and now you must :haha: Where are you in Ozland? East or West coast?

*Lisa* - Why would they have to do a Pap smear? I only get one every 1-2 years. Is this a specific pregnancy thing or is it because you haven't had one in awhile? I wouldn't be too worried if the doctor thinks it's fine but I would definitely make him/her aware of your nervousness and that they better be very gentle!

*Amber* - eat while you can!!! I'm on a prison diet of bread and water...:sick: and even that's a struggle...thinking about food...walking into the kitchen make me even feel worse...even writing this message is making me sick LOL My advice is get lots of veg and fruit in you while you can :winkwink:

*Grey* - can't wait to have you here :hugs:

*AFM*: :sick: that about sums it up. OH is being very patient and loving which is nice and we've been going on walks everyday together because I can't really manage really vigorous exercise with this tummy ache.


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--:hugs: hun, please don't let that dream cause you worry or stress. Grand is absolutely right, dreams are very often our innermost fears being reflected, that is all. Also like Grand, when I had my m/c dream, I had no fear of m/c or even thought about it happening at all. I am really sorry you had to go through a nightmare like that hun. :hugs: I've had a couple of nightmares also, including one where my mother hung up on me when I told her I was pregnant, I woke up bawling. I think our hormones are so crazy right now that we are going to have a ton of vivid dreams, both good and bad. An extra hug :hugs: to you and Baby Bo today.

Melly--I am sure those symptoms are going to return soon with a vengeance!!

Grand--I feel bad you are so sick yet at the same time elated that you are (does that make sense? haha) Also glad to hear that your DH is being so good about things!! I hope you are able to get some juice or veggies worked into your diet soon for Little Blue. Are you taking prenatals or have you tried veggie chips (kinda like potato chips, but healthier) or dehydrated fruit? My gyn recommended the chips/deh fruit last time as an alternative to saltines.

Also, I am not sure where Lisa is, but my gyn requires me to have a Pap once a year. So when I went in for my first appt with Peanut last august, I was close to my annual so they just did it with the preg exam. I'm guessing I will not get one this time since it has only been 6 mos.

Lisa--speaking of you, I hope everything goes well at your appointment today!


AFM: I "think" my MS is getting worse, having some aversions to eating in general (nothing sounded good for dinner last night), and then after I ate I felt like I was going to be sick, but everything stayed down. Burping and a little nauseous this am, and it doesnt go away quite as quickly. So I am hopeful it is about to start! Boobs are still very sore and stuffiness has cleared up (yay!).


----------



## Lisa7

Hi Everyone,

Grand sorry you're feeling nauseous. I hope it gets better soon. I think I'm starting to get a little nauseous when I get hungry. So I have to make sure to eat right away when it starts. I also have to eat small amounts because eating too much makes me feel a little nauseous.

Melly I'm sure everything is just fine. We're all having the vanishing and reappearing symptoms. Just think of it as your body is giving you a break from the yucky symptoms.

Shell, so sorry to hear about the bad dream. Don't let your head get the better of you. I know we have all suffered losses but remember things work out more often than not. Let keep the PMA going. My Dr. told me to think positively today when I said to him that I didn't have many symptoms and was worried.

Amber, nice symptoms! 

So my Pap was a little uncomfortable today. I had to have one because I have had abnormal cells in the past. Also, they do SDT testing on all pregnant women here even if you're happily married. I guess the uterus\cervix swells when your pregnant so my Dr. had a difficult time positioning things to do the pap. I never had this problem before. It caused a little bleeding right away. It didn't scare me because it was obviously from the procedure and not something else. I'm just glad it's over. I will be having monthly Dr.s apt. and have been referred to the OBGYN. I'll be having OBGYN instead of midwife for delivery. I've also decided to have amnio. So I'll have that around 15-16 weeks. It's the right thing to do for DH and I. I feel good about my decision. 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Friends :hi:

Sorry for my miserable post yesterday, and thank you for all your lovely replies. I am feeling much better today :blush:

Hey Melly. Sorry that you are worried about your disappearing symptoms. I would say "enjoy a well earned break" coz they will be back with a vengance before you know it! :winkwink:

Sorry to hear you're feeling so sick Grand :hugs: Glad OH is being so good to you. I know MS is rubbish, but at least you know Little Blue must be developing well. Hope you feel better soon.

Hey Amber. Glad your symptoms are still looking good Hun. Its good to compare symptoms who someone who is at the exact same stage as me :friends: Hope you manage to find something nice to eat today.

Glad everything went well yesterday Lisa. Can I ask, what's a pap? is it like a smear test (cervical smear)? Ive never had one before, as im 23, and they only do them on over-25s in the UK. Glad you have sorted out your pregnancy care. Monthly Drs appoitments will be good. And im glad you have made your decision about the amnio. You have made the right choice for you and your DH, so good for you :thumbup:

AFM: my GP rang me today with the date and time of my scan. Its next wednesday (2nd March) at 9am. Im taking OH with me, and we are both really nervous. We have 2 maternity units in my city, and whilst I had my ectopic at one of them, I am having my scan at the other one. I feel happy about that, because I didnt want all of the bad memories from last timne affecting me this time. I hope that Baby Bo is growing in the right place, unlike Baby C was. And i hope we get to see a heartbeat, but Im not sure if it will be too early?
Anyways, sorry for waffling on. Hope you all have a good weekend :hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

hello lovely preggo ladies,

glad everyone's doing well, we're all coming along nicely :) 

I am ten week today/tomorrow (how does everyone count it, for me day one is the first day of my last period which was a Sat so I complete each week on a Fri and start the new one on a Sat right?), and today is the point at which I lost my bubba last time but I am actually feeling ok! Was a little tearful yesterday but I have snapped out of it and i dont want to spend today thinking about what happened last time, it hasnt happened now and I am going to be happy about that and carry on. :) M/W appt on Sunday, a girl in the first tri said she had her m/w at 10+2 and they used a doppler to hear the heartbeat, I would be sooooo happy if that happened to me on Sunday!! 

Big love to all xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Afternoon (or whatever time it is chez vous - we've got such an international bunch here :winkwink:)!

*Kizzy* - I'm sure you'll be able to hear a heartbeat! That's lovely news you'll have to update us. Will you get a picture/scan yet? or is this just a doppler and get to know your midwife appt.? Nice that she (he?) does it on a Sunday for you. So sorry about you M/C week date...I totally get it...I'm actually OK in early pregnancy but by 12 weeks I'll fee like you because that's when we lost ours...those times have special meanings/worries. Glad you are feeling better. :hugs:

*Amber* - great beginning M/S! I'll be happy that you get it too in a weird way just like you said to me - it sucks but it's such a good sign of a healthy and progressing pregnancy. 

*Shell* - congrats on a scan date! I'll update it on p. 1 - it helps me to keep track of everyone because my mind is such a sieve at the moment...p1. is my cheat sheet :winkwink:. I don't know when heartbeats can be heard but I think it's after 6 weeks??? if the kid's in a good position and maybe with an internal??? could be wrong...must consult Dr. Google LOL. I'm so happy OH will be there holding your hand and it's at the other maternity unit...no negative energy - a new beginning. 

*Lisa7* - Ugh how I hate pap smears but it's for your health so it's a good thing they decided to do it - when do you get the results? You sound like you are going to be well looked after in this pregnancy. I'm going with an OBGYN here as well because I really like him and I don't know any midwives. Glad you made your difficult decision and hoping for spectacular results of course. 

*AFM*: Yesterday was M/S hell and I was in bed until 12pm!!! I literally couldn't get out of bed and the rest of the day I was like a zombie so much my stomach hurt...didn't want to eat anything but I perked up a bit at night and made some crispy gnocchi (not homemade I must admit) but it was just what the doctor ordered and I started to feel human again. I woke up this morning to only mild stomach ache and I felt so much better...I still have M/S thankfully but I can actually do things. ALSO in exciting news I have 2 interviews and had one today that went very well and I find out next week if I got it or not and then I have another one on Monday morning. Very happy to get myself out there and I really need a job (for my sanity and a bit of dough for little blue's arrival!) so keep that in your thoughts Merci! I'll know by Wednesday which one I take (if they both want me pretty please!). Much love to all you ladies!:kiss:

PS. With all these crazy dreams in our preggo heads - I have to admit that I've had some "sex" dreams with OH (no exes!)...very nice indeed especially since no BD action until after 1st tri and then some (sorry OH!).


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: graduates!!!

stopping by to say :hi: 
praying that I make here soon.... H&H Pgs.


:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Much fertility dust and vibes :dust: this coming cycle *Lisa2010*! 

Thank you for your warm wishes.:kiss:


----------



## kizzyt

Ah Grand, good luck with the jobs, I am sure they will both want you!! and poor thing on the m/s but what a good sign eh?? :) 

I am with you on the sex thing, we havent since we found out and defo wont be for the foreseeable. I think my OH is too frightened to anyway and I am not up for it at all!

The m/w's in the UK dont usually look for the h/b until your 16 week appt I dont think, that's what she said last time anyway so this is just the form filling in meeting, I dont know how this other lady got it, she said she just told them how worried she was and they offered to check for her. I would be very happy if they did but I guess if they couldnt find anything it would be such a worry that it might not be worth it. I dont know, I'll see what happens. Ultrasound isnt for a few weeks yet, on the 16th and that's when we'll (hopefully) get to properly see/hear tinker *fingers, legs, toes, eyes and everything else crossed!!*


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--sorry to hear you had an umcomfortable pap. I have had abnormal paps in the past, so I can relate. I am glad that you are getting all your ducks in a row treatmentwise going forward, that is great!

Shell--so glad that you are feeling better today, hun! :hugs: I am excited to hear you have your first US scheduled already! Let's see, you will be 6 wks on Wednesday? They "may" be able to see a heartbeat on the u/s but since 6wks is around the time that the hb develops, it will probably depend on just how far Little Bo is when they check you. FX'd that you have a good exam hun!

Kizzy--happy 10 wks hun! Wow, you are moving along great!! I'm glad you are feeling well today, :hugs: I think we are all going to feel a bit teary and upset when we get around the time we lost our angels. My little one stopped at 6.5 weeks and I didnt find out until week 8.5 on an u/s so these next weeks are going to be very nervewracking for me. As for how I calculate my baby's age, I went with what FF used for me, which was my O date, since I dont have regular cycles. I think if you have a normal cycle, they use first date of last period to calculate.


Grand--glad you got some food in you and are feeling a little better today! Also glad to hear all that positive news on the job front!! I have been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers both for your pregnancy AND getting a job, so will say some extra for you today!

Lisa2010--thank you for the well wishes hun, I'm keeping my fx'd that this is your month for your BFP!!

AFM: Had a wierd dream myself last night about a bed full of vibrators!:rofl: You lifted up a matress, and there they were...100s of them!!! I truly have NO IDEA where in god's name my subconscious got that idea for a dream, but there you are! DH was rolling when I told him about it this am! MS seems a bit off and on today, still just queasiness more than anything else, kinda like what Lisa7 was saying, usually food helps, but I can't eat too much or I feel queasy. Definately had sore boob action when I got up this am thought! Yeouch!


----------



## grandbleu

Just wanted to say how much I appreciate all the femmes fetales! - thanks for all the support...must be the weepy emotional pregnancy hormones but even though we're just internet buddies at the moment I'm just so grateful for these relationships for keeping my sanity and making sure I don't go crazy. :wacko: Sorry I just needed to get that gush of emotions out...

Alright back to normal :winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

so cute xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

:hugs: Grand, I am happy to have you in my life as well hun!


----------



## grandbleu

EEKS! They just called and I have the job if I want!!!! - but I have my other interview on Monday morning and I'm supposed to call this job back by Monday 12 pm...when it rains it pours...first there were no jobs now potentially 2 jobs....:happydance: 

(PS. I feel a bit guilty applying when preggo but I'm not 100% sure of pregnancy until I give birth - do you think I'm being bad for the people that are hiring me? You can be honest I can take it as I've already been feeling guilty as it is like I'm lying almost)


----------



## kizzyt

No! I dont think you're being bad, you have to consider yourself and you'll still work hard so I dont think its wrong at all. you can tell them after you are 12 weeks or so, or if you really feel bad and worry how they will treat you then be honest now and see what they say :)


----------



## Amberyll23

I don't think you should feel any obligation to say anything right now. Your pregnancy should play no role in whether or not you should be hired on for a job.


----------



## Amberyll23

And btw, congrats on the offer hun!


----------



## Mellybelle

Hey girls, 
I've graduated to a rasberry but I feel more and more scared each day. I wish I could be happy and confident that I am going to have a baby instead of just being sure that I am pregnant. I know you girls understand where I am coming from. I've not posted for a couple of days. The lack of symptoms bought with it some seriously negative thoughts and I was absolutely convinced of the worst. Boobs are a little sore today and I have that yukky gaggy feeling when I cough today so, i'm a little happier. 

Kizzy - Happy 10 weeks! One heartbeat coming up! If she gets the doppler out, she'll hear it for sure. 

Amberll - LOVE your vibrator dream! :rofl:

Shelleney - Heartbeats are usually seen on U/S at 6w, but only with an internal and only if its a good sonographer. Some know different 'tricks' than others. 

Lisa7- Pap smears have never been one of my favourite past times either. So many places seem to do paps in early pregnancy. In Australia we only need them every one or two years. We also have the cervical cancer vaccine available to every woman under 26. This is the vaccine against HPV (genital warts) which is the number one cause of cervical cancer. 

Grand - Congrats on the job!!!! Amber's right. They dont need to know you are pregnant. It doesnt mean you arent the right person for it or that you arent capable. Your posts

AFM: No sex dreams. I am a little jealous of those of you who are having sex dreams. I have had a couple of very vivid dreams though, but they are mainly nonsense. We are taking the kids to the waterslide park today. I'll just hang around in the kiddy pool with our little one. DH can have all the fun with the big kids. I am taking NO risks whatsoever! 
Oh, and I live on the east coast of Australia. About an hour south of Sydney.


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh, and my skin has broken out a bit more today. Hooray for spots!


----------



## grandbleu

*Melly* - I keep needing to say your mantra - "Symptoms come and go...symptoms come and go". Yesterday I was in bed till midday writhing in stomach pain and couldn't eat barely a thing and today I have only a very light stomach ache and could even manage veggies. :wacko: It's driving me crazy too. I'm going to be a blueberry tomorrow but I don't feel like one yet...just a crazy preggo lady...so happy and hopeful but worried at the back of mind. 

My sis lives right by Sydney in the Eastern suburbs...we used to go swimming at Clovelly bay all the time when we visited her. I hope to visit her again when this babe's old enough - hard to imagine that far in advance...freaks me out a bit but it'd be lovely to set up a play date...we'll talk about that later on down the line...I'm getting scared I'm just jinxing everything by writing these hopes down. :wacko:

Have fun and stay "sun safe" - Slip-Slop-Slap with your family.


----------



## Amberyll23

Melly-- :hugs: I understand exactly how you are feeling. I am constantly symptom spotting and get freaked everytime I feel less of anything! I am so glad we have each other, I don't know what I would do without the support of you ladies. Unless you have experienced a loss, it is really hard to explain the emotional rollercoaster this 1st trimester is for those of us who have. 

On acne--have to say I am glad I am not the only one breaking out! 

Ahh, Australia--I really need to visit there someday. It's one of those places that I really want to see before I get old! Your beach trip sounds lovely, I hope you have a wonderful and relaxing day with your family!


----------



## Lisa7

grandbleu said:


> Just wanted to say how much I appreciate all the femmes fetales! - thanks for all the support...must be the weepy emotional pregnancy hormones but even though we're just internet buddies at the moment I'm just so grateful for these relationships for keeping my sanity and making sure I don't go crazy. :wacko: Sorry I just needed to get that gush of emotions out...
> 
> Alright back to normal :winkwink:

Grand this post made me happy teary. It must be the hormones. 
Congrats on the job offer! I don't think you need to tell them that you're preggo. Some women don't know right away that they are pregnant. So you can just say that you found shortly after accepting the job.

Shell glad you are feeling better and that you have your scan scheduled!

Kizzy happy 10 weeks. Wow I can't wait to be that far along. The weeks seem to be going by so slowly. We all understand how scared you are. I've passed my m\c day and feel so much better since then. You'll feel a lot better in a few days.

Amber what a silly dream. I had a sex dream last night too. It was very weird though I was watching other people DTD. Maybe it's because I don't want to DTD?

Melly sorry you are still worried. The symptoms will come back soon I 'm sure.

AFM: I had m\s this morning that lasted until about 10:00. And then mild nausea at lunch, seems better now though. I know it's reassuring but maybe we should be careful what we wish for because it is not fun.

Happy Friday everyone!
.


----------



## shelleney

Afternoon Ladies :hi: Wow, lots to catch up on!

Hey Kizzy, great to hear from you. Happy 10 weeks, Hun! :happydance: wow, you're really coming along nicely now. Sorry about it being the same time you miscarried last time. But glad you are managing to stay positive. Good for you. :thumbup: Hope your booking appointment goes well tomorrow. And hope you get to hear Tinker's heartbeat. Keep us posted.

Happy 7 weeks Grand! How are you feeling today Hun? Hows the M/S? :sick: You really have been suffering lately, havent you? Congratulations on the job offer! thats great news! :yipee: but please dont feel guilty about not telling them you're pregnant. When the time comes, just tell them you didnt find out til after you accepted the job offer. You're doing what's best for your family. :baby:

Hey Amber. Your symptoms are still sounding great, especially now that you have added sore boobs to your list. :holly: And I LOVED the dream about the hundreds of vibrators under the bed! :rofl:

Aww, Melly. Im sorry to hear that you're feeling scared, Hun. :hugs: Thats completely normal, and we are all here to support you through this scary time. Also, sorry to hear you're not lucky enough to have experienced a sex dream yet. Im sure you will soon :winkwink: Hope you had fun at the water park!

Hi Lisa7. Great news on the morning sickness. :sick: And glad that you have passed your m/c day and are feeling more positive. Good for you! :thumbup: ps, your sex dream made me laugh :haha:

AFM: Got the paperwork for my scan today. My GP has put me down as being 6+5 on the day of my scan, with an EDD of 22/10/11. He is obviously basing this on my LMP, which makes sense. But I dont have your average 28 day cycle, and I definitely didnt ovulate on CD14. I dont really know what to do about this? Shall I just wait for my dating scan, and see how the sonographer adjusts my dates based on the size of Bo? Im worried the sonographer will look at my EDD and think Bo is small for her age :wacko:

Also, I had my first sex dream last night! :blush: I was on holiday with a bunch of girls and we were all soaping eachother up in the shower. I woke up quite excited :shy: I didnt tell my OH about it, he wouldn't have been happy :haha: I have noticed that none of you are DTD at the moment. Should I be abstaining too? I have been carrying on as normal IYKWIM? :blush:

Hope you are all having a good weekend :friends:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning fellow preggos!

Grand--Happy 7 wks to you and Little Blue!

Lisa7--hope the m/s is not doing you in too much hun! 

Shell--If I were you I would tell the sonographer up front that your GP may be off on EDD because you O'd later than CD14. Your GP probably goes by LMP with all his patients, a lot do! But so many women can't go by that, hopefully your sonographer will realize that! As for BDing, DH and I haven't ruled it out, so long as it is gentle. I know a lot of ladies are avoiding it until after 1st trimester though.

AFM: Not as symptomatic today as I have been the past few days. Hopefully just a mini reprieve. Only real symptoms are still a slight bit of nausea that comes and goes and mildly sore boobs. Had another sex dream last night though, this one was a bit more normal though!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies!

*Lisa* - I agree it's not fun even though we want it to stay at the same time :sick: bizarre!

*Amber* - Oz is definitely worth it - it's beautiful next time I want to go to the Great Barrier Reef and see lots more fish. (no sharks though!). Slight nausea is still good and not as much of a pain...it's nice to have a "day off"

*Shell* - How annoying about your dates...we're not all textbook (rarely!) but I would tell your midwife and sonographer so they know otherwise they might make you worry about the size already. 

*AFM*: Still mildly nauseous all day long. :happydance: It's still annoying but I know it's healthy...it will be nice to feel like me in a few weeks I hope and get to the "glowing" period of pregnancy. Thanks all for making me feel less guilty about accepting a job while pregnant. 

*PS. **Kizzy* - good luck with the midwife tomorrow and
*Milosmum* - Scan day on Monday! :dust:


----------



## pixie p

Hello ladies, ive only just found this thread, mind if i join you. The journey will be so much easier with people who understand how PAL feels.

My EDD is 2nd Oct. Have had 2 early scans so far due to bleeding but all appears well so far. My dating scan is booked for 16th March (i should be 11+3 then).

H&H 9 months to each and every one of us x


----------



## shelleney

Hi Pixie! Welcome!
theres a lovely bunch of girls in here, and im sure you will find the support and friendship you desire. :friends:
heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your bean :dust:
xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hi there lovely preggo ladies:flower:

Grand - dont feel guilty hun, you might have been one of those women who didnt find out till they were 3mnths gone:winkwink:

Amber - loving the vibrator dream, that made me laugh:haha:

Melly - hope you are feeling better today :hugs: Oh, and btw I dont seem to be getting any of the fun dreams either so we can be jealous together, lol.

Shell - hope you are doing well, i agree with the others that you should tell the sonographer up front amd it will save you worry. Glad someone is getting some if you pardon the expression:blush: I just have no desire whatsoever:nope: Poor dh

Lisa - i hear you on the m/s:dohh:

kizzy - hope midwife goes well

Milosmum - good luck for your scan on monday

Pixie - welcome:flower: and congratulations

:wave: to anyone i missed

AFM: I am pleased to announce a whole day of m/s today, right up till this evening. This means naf all has been done today really but i am still very pleased, lol. You all know what i mean. Also quite hot, sore boobies by bedtime. Feeling quite good about life all in all today. Oh and the break out continues, will have to start wearing make up again to conceal that and the tiredness that people have started commenting on:dohh: Eek! I am nowhere near ready to share my news with anyone except you girls:winkwink:
Sending everyone lots of PMA and :hugs:


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone,

Welcome Pixie!:flower:

I don't have much to say today except that I slept almost all day and have been having bad nausea for most of the day causing GI upset but no vomiting. :sick:
I don't know how I will go to work if I continue to feel like this. I hope this isn't my life for the next 6 weeks or more. :shrug:


----------



## Amberyll23

pixie--welcome welcome! congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

mum--grats on the m/s! symptoms are moving right along for you! and I hear you on needing makeup, I had to dig out some foundation myself the other day!

Lisa7-- I too am worried about how this tiredness is going to affect my work! I supervise 16 attorneys and have to stay so alert at work, FX'd that you and I find a way to get through this the next several weeks, they say the 2nd trimester is better when it comes to being tired!

AFM: Laid down yesterday afternoon, telling DH I needed to take a 15 minute cat nap--2 hours later, he is softly nudging me awake! arg! Just soo tired! I still have slight m/s without vomitting that is pretty much throughout the day now with some heartburn at times. Boob soreness is back with a vengeance! I woke up this am to go to the restroom and felt like I forgot my left boob on the bed, it didnt want to come with me! Ouch! lol! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well today!! Hugs!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Seems like we are all pretty :sick: - good and bad as we know - good for baby bad for us. 

Welcome *Pixie* - I'll add you tomorrow - I'm supposed to be preparing for an interview tonight so I'll have more time. 

*Mum* - good symptoms...I'm with you on the makeup as well - I'm so tired I think it's more the constant nausea that's making me tired. I'm so pale as well because I feel so poorly all day long. Lots of bronzer powder necessary! 

*Lisa* - Join the :sick: club...you poor thing. I spent this morning in bed as well. If you feel too yucky don't go to work for sure. I posted a question on 2nd tri to find out when most people's M/S ended and I'll let you know the results. I need some hope as well. 

*Amber* - excellent symptoms. Seems like you are doing a good job of catching up on sleep on the weekend. That seems like a tough job. It's one of my worries as well that I won't give my new job all my best. 

*AFM*: Still feeling sick...started gagging when I thought about food or smelled something weird...yes lovely new symptom. I hope I don't do that during my interview tomorrow. Otherwise OH dragged me out for a walk and while I still felt nauseous it was good to get my butt moving a bit after seriously hanging out in bed all weekend. I need to get out more often and get that fresh air. 

*Kizzy* - How was M/W appt. today???

*Milos* - Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--good luck with your interview tomorrow! I will be thinking of you! Also, :thumbup: to your DH for getting you out walking and with some fresh air, that is really good for you and Little Blue!

Milos--good luck with your scan hun!

Kizzy--hope all went well at m/w appt today!


----------



## shelleney

Morning all :hi:
Just a quick one before I leave for work....

Hey Kizzy. How did your booking appointment go yesterday? I hope you have a nice midwife. So you're really properly pregnant now you have all your paperwork? Woohoo!

Morning Milosmum. Good luck with your scan today. Hope all goes werll, and you get to see your little bean and its heartbeat. Let us know how you get on (and post pics if possible)

Good luck with your job interview this morning Grand! and good luck deciding which job to take. Im sure you will make the right decision. Looking forward to hearing from you later.

AFM: I have had a whole week off work (half term) but unfortunately I have to go back today. Dont get me wrong, I absoluely adore my job, but I dont know how Im gonna cope with all my symptoms. Im completely exhausted by lunchtime every day, and need regular naps throughout the day (dont think that would go down well with my class?) My boobs have finally started to get sore (yay) but theyre very likely to get knocked at work (boo). And the nausea is getting much much worse (but still no actual vomiting). Oh dear, its going to be an interesting day, thats for sure.

Happy Monday everyone!
xx


----------



## milosmum

morning ladies sorry I have been sooooo useless and not been on for a few days, combination of tiredness, travel and illness! Work at the end of last week was just exhausting like you shellney i could do with a lie down by lunchtime! Then wed i started to feel properly ill: high temp hot flushes headahce sneezing cold symptoms but also the runs too (sorry tmi) i also felt really sick but wasn't sure if it was the bug or m/s!
This carried on all weekend while we have been in scotland for a family birthday party thankfully everyone agreed that i looked rotten and all thought it was the cold so no questions why my glass of champers was barely drunk!
Of course then i have a had a major panic about tthis pregnancy firstly has my illness and high temp affected bubs, then panic that it might all be pregnancy related and would i feel this rough for the next nine months and finally my boobs hurt a lot less and despite the sick feeling I know wonder if bubs is still growing and ok?
Anyway this morning cold seems to be easing feel less sick and tummy much better so spent last night in bed rather than on the loo which helps (sorry tmi again!!!) soooo going to try to be positive for the next few hours til the scan at 2pm!

i have read everyone elses news and it sounds like everyones signs are progressing well and I want to hear everyones ideas on how to help the m/s feelings? 

Grand good luck with todays job interview and deciding which to go for x

Shellney I hope the kids are genlte with you on your first day back x

welcome pixie! 

Sorry my brain has not woken up enough yet to mention each of you which also makes me realise this is a very long very wingey post all about me - sorry!!!

Hopefully I will update with news later xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi girls, i'm on my phone, so just a quickie update from me. I still have the remnants of my rotten cold hanging around. One ear is completely blocked. 
Nausea is mild, but I'm not going to panic about it. I rarely had it in my other pregnancies. Boobs are a little sore at the sides. Still super tired and I have to have a lie down in the day. If my 2yr old has a nap, I have one too. I have been sleeping great at night, this is unusual for me. Have tried to be a good wife for my husband this week. Poor guy went from complaining about getting too much when we were ttc to zip! It's just hard to muster up the energy lol.
Hope your all feeling sick, tired and sore.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi girls, i'm on my phone, so just a quickie update from me. I still have the remnants of my rotten cold hanging around. One ear is completely blocked. 
Nausea is mild, but I'm not going to panic about it. I rarely had it in my other pregnancies. Boobs are a little sore at the sides. Still super tired and I have to have a lie down in the day. If my 2yr old has a nap, I have one too. I have been sleeping great at night, this is unusual for me. Have tried to be a good wife for my husband this week. Poor guy went from complaining about getting too much when we were ttc to zip! It's just hard to muster up the energy lol.
Hope your all feeling sick, tired and sore.


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies!

Lots of activity over the weekend, I like to see that! We dont have internet at home atm so I cant come on and speak to you all and it's weird on my phone so not great but it does always make me feel a few more days along when I come on here on a Monday morning!!

So, an up and down weekend really. OH and I had a huge argument Saturday, bleugh, we're fine now, and I think it was a combo of him being a typical thoughtless man and me having prego hormones but it erupted pretty quick and was not nice. We went to my friends for dinner Sat night though and had a lovely time and it seemed to diffuse the tension between us which is all good :)

Then yesterday was the big m/w appt, gosh I was an emotional wreck!! and I didnt expect it so it was quite a shock. I basically sat down in there, burst into tears and couldnt stop crying. They were so lovely to me though and very reassuring and once I pulled myself together it was actually a good appointment. They classed me as low risk, gave me forms for a blood test tomorrow, scan date (16th) and next m/w appt for the 6th April so it all feels real now, like I am actually pregnant.

Thank you all so much for thinking of me and asking after me, what would I do without all you lovely ladies!! I love our little crew in this forum :)

So how is everyone else? Nausea is fading for me and I am determined not to panic about it, bbs still sore, i am clearly hormonal, very tired and constantly hungry so all good signs I think! how's all your symptoms on this miserable wet and cold Monday??

xxxx


----------



## pixie p

Hello everyone, thank you for the warm welcome!

Milosmum - im suffering nausea but no actual sickness. Snacking on ginger biscuits helps a little.

Hope everybody is ok, im on countdown until my scan on March 16th so i can finally tell everyone and stop trying to hide my bloated tum!

Good luck with the job Grand!


----------



## kizzyt

your scan is the same day as mine Pixie P :)


----------



## pixie p

kizzyt said:


> your scan is the same day as mine Pixie P :)

Ah Wow, not long now! I really cant wait! Will be counting down with you!
Is it your 12 week scan? What is your edd? We are 2nd Oct at the moment and as i recently had an early scan at 8weeks i dont think the date is likely to change now.
Im having the combined dating/NT scan. I will be 11wks and 3days then! Im glad ive got it earlier rather than closer to 13wks. Im so impatient!


----------



## kizzyt

yes mine is my 12 week, I'll be 12 weeks 5 days so a bit further along, its been a really long hard wait but at least tomorrow is March so I can say its "THIS MONTH!" haha!

I am the same as you though with being sick of trying to hide it, I dont even bother that much for work anymore, if people think I am then fine, they'll hopefully find out for definite in a couple of weeks! :)

My EDD is the 24th Sept x


----------



## grandbleu

Promise to catch up with everyone's post but I wanted to update you ladies on my job problem.

So I had my 2nd interview for the part-time secretary and it went really well and they want me BUT it has to got through some big honcho in London before I get confirmation and they must give him 5 candidates. So I won't know if I have it until a week or so....

BUT I had promised to call the organic clothing shop today for my final yes or no decision. So I called and I actually decided to be honest and told her that part of my hesitance was that I found out I was pregnant (I told her about my M/C and everything) - She was so cool about it and said that it's not a problem at all and I am welcome to have a job and that she very much appreciated my honesty and that shows the type of person I am...I was so nervous and I actually prayed about it and I decided to just lay out my situation and see the reaction. She's going to get in touch with her insurance guy and see if there would be a problem but from her end she still wants me pregnant or not! What a relief to not have to lie or cover up all these weeks. With that attitude I really am leaning toward this job - my boss would completely rock!

Just wanted to share...I suck at lying so honesty in my case was the best policy and also it showed me a lot about the person I would be working for. She's absolutely lovely!


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Grand! I am very impressed with their attitude and good for you for being honest, I'd have done the same as it would have stressed me out to lie and not know what their reaction would be. They sound like a solid decent company and they'll probably be a great employer, good for you!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Kizzy* - She is really a gem - originally from Liverpool. The other thing that is cool about this company is that I start off as a shop assistant but there is room to move up to manager and beyond whereas the other job would only be a secretary with no chance for movement. 

All this nervousness has made me forget about M/S! :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - hope you get the rest of the week off after today then. Who's knocking your boobs around??? :haha:

*Kizzy* - Oh I'm so happy they were sweet with you and got the ball rolling. "Low risk" must have been nice to hear. 

*Milos* and *Melly* - sorry you are both feeling poorly on top of pregnancy symptoms...hope you both get better real fast...keep hydrated!

*Pixie* - You're all updated hon on page one! But I'm missing your BFP date if you can remember - thanks :winkwink:. I have only nausea as well thankfully for the moment. 

*A BIG THANK YOU* to everyone for your encouragement and support during the job search...hopefully I'll know in the next couple days whether I'm a working (preggo) girl!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--excellent news on the job front, I really hope everything goes through smoothly with the insurance and you get the job! Will keep my fx'd for you!

Shell--hope work goes well for you today and you don't get your boobies smacked around too much! Try to sneak in small meals instead of 3 big meals throughout the day, I have found that that helps a little with my tiredness and quesiness.

Melly--glad to hear you are doing well and hope you kick that cold! I hear you on the DH frustration. I actually caved and let the hubby get a little action this weekend! haha

Kizzy--sorry you and DH had a spat, but glad you were able to patch things up and enjoy your night out! I am also so glad to hear how wonderful your m/w appointment went and how nice they were, that is so important to have folks around you that you feel comfortable with through this journey! 

Pixie--you are right, ginger is great for nausea, I forgot! :dohh: Will have to go get some ginger cookies at the store this week (or send DH out for them! haha!)

Kizzy/Pixie--Keeping my fx'd for your scans on the 16th!

milos--:hugs: so sorry you had such a rough weekend, hun. Being sick on top of preggo really can knock you for a loop and cause so much stress! Glad you were able to get some rest and I hope your scan goes well for you!! 

AFM: Very brief, almost unnoticeable nausea this am and my boobs are not hurting hardly at all. They are, however, sensitive when you push on them. Got another stuffy nose (I mean seriously, the weather here can be so nuts, we are going from 51 degrees farenheit with thunderstorms, flooding and tornado watches this morning to 24 degrees and snow tonight--I am not making this up! Arg!!) Trying not to panic about my lack of symptoms today. I did have to get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom, and that almost never happens! So I guess that is a good sign.

My first gyn appointment is tomorrow. A bit nervous, but I already know the doctor and like her. Hopefully will be able to set up a scan date!

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## milosmum

Good news ladies - scan was brilliant! Baby in utero with a hearbeat measuring 6 weeks 3 days which is actually ahead of where I think I should have been! Absolutely over the moon with the news!

It was so quick though and I totally forgot to take a piccie cause it was so fast which is annoying now but the relief at the time was more important. Nurse told me to book a midwife's appointment so I've already done that for 8weeks - 3rd pregnancy and this will be my first midwife appointment!

Grand - so pleased to hear about your job she sounds like a wonderful boss x

Kizzy - so glad your appointment went well - not long for your scan now - or Pixie's!

Amber - I am proff that the signs can wane and nothing is wrong cause I dont feel sick or sore today but everything is fine so I hope your appointment tomorrow goes as well x


----------



## grandbleu

*Milos* - Excellent scan news :happydance: Thanks for reminding us again that symptoms come and go...I'm feeling almost human today and it scares me...just a light stomach ache...I will try to relax and just enjoy this "day off"


----------



## kizzyt

ahh wonderful news Milosmum! Congratulations, how fab xxxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

milo--:happydance: so glad the scan went well today, that is awesome news hun!!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

milosmum - so pleased that it all went well for you today

grand - good news with the job

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!!!
Long time no see!! 
Been so tired last couple of weeks that i havent had the energy to write, just keep having quick looks,

Milos- Congrats on the scan, best thing in the world to see the bean in the right place after ectopic isnt it!!
did you get a pic???

Amber- Hope your appoinment goes/gone well, 
I go for my first appointment thursday, cant wait to get all my bit of papers and im even looking forward to having her take my blood! lol

Well 2moz ill be 9weeks and starting to become a little more relaxed, feeling terribly sick at the smell and taste of almost everything, which is my worst fear i absolutley hate being sick it makes me cry lol
Boobs arent as sore as they were altho still sore if im knocked..... tireness is horrid, bed b4 9 every night almost lol
On a plus night the constipation is settling!! yay!!
None of my pants fit!! I havent got a bump as such but my waste seems to be growing out of my pants lol Has anyone else having problems with trousers??? i fitted into my clothes with my previous pregnancys for months lol

I seem to be moaning alot and i feel terribly guilty about doing so but i feel absolutley shocking!!! i do try not to moan as if i heard someone moan after i had my ectopic i could have hit them, but ive never felt so crappy with any pregnancy maybe its coz im getting old lol 

How are you all doing??

xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted recently!

Hope you are all doing well!

Grand - excellent news on job!
Milos - congrats on scan!

Well I have been feeling really anxious as haven't really had any symptoms, I know that can be normal as I didn't have any with my LO! But because of the MC I am worrying! So I did another digital today and it was 3+ so I felt a bit better, I also took it apart and all the lines were super dark!

I have my doc appointment tom so will see what he says!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shelleney

Mellybelle said:


> Hope your all feeling sick, tired and sore.

Absolutely loved this quote from Melly! :haha:

Morning ladies. :hi:

Sorry, just another very quick post before work....

Grand, great news regarding the job. How wonderful is your (potential) new boss. I say if you have to choose, then choose the clothes store. The boss sounds great, and theres the option of working your way up the ranks. Good luck with the insurance check.

Amber, good luck with your first GYN appointment today. Will be thinking of you....

Milosmum, fantastic news on the scan! How wonderful to see your baby growing in the right place this time, and to see the heartbeat too. Brilliant!

Sorry I cant chat to everyone individually. Hi to you all :hi: Will be back after work (if I can stay awake?)
Have a good day
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Afternoon ladies!

*Bellas* - nice to see you around - let us know how the doctor's went today!

*Vixmar* - all your symptoms seem really good hon. Sorry you are feeling so poorly - it does indeed suck but hopefully in 3 more weeks it will be over as you move into 2nd tri. 

*Shell* - I thought you were supposed to be off this week...what's all this going into work during vacation business?

*AFM*: Well looks like after all I won't be working at that store - the lady called me and since I would be having my baby before their season is over then it actually won't work out. Fair enough - I had expected that answer. She was still very lovely about it and apologetic but I feel a bit down about the whole thing...like being pregnant is some sort of disease and nobody wants me...I know I'm exaggerating but it's the hormones and feeling a bit useless. I was on such a high yesterday and I guess I'm back on planet earth again. In other news...still nauseous :sick: hasn't gotten worse and I hope it doesn't! OH has been supportive and giving lots of hugs and said he'll just have to work for two if nobody wants to hire me. I feel so guilty and plus I want to be active and contribute. Sorry for my pity party.


----------



## Amberyll23

Off to my appointment ladies, wish me luck!!


I promise to post and catch up as soon as I can tonight, could not post this am due to trying to pack in a full days' work into 4 1/2 hours!! arg!:comp:


----------



## Mellybelle

Good luck Amber!!:flower:


----------



## milosmum

Grand - sorry to hear about the job honey thats a real disappointment but I am sure that you will find a job you love with people that want you bump and all!

Amber - hope the appointment went well.

Vix - sounds like you are doing really well. I am so relieved that baby is in the right place - determined to try and enjoy this pregnancy now and to try not to complain! As you say I should be grateful after 2 losses that everything seems ok so far but when I feel sick it is hard to remember not to complain!

I am feeling fab today boobs not too sore, no nausea today and I am hoping to stay up beyond 9pm (optomistic I know!) Lets see what tomorrow brings! xxx


----------



## shelleney

Aww Grand :hugs:
Im so sorry you didnt get the job. Surely thats discrimination?
Oh well, Im sure that the perfect job is just waiting around the corner for you.

Oh yeah, Grand, Im not on vacation this week. That was last week. I had the whole week off last week, but started back again yesterday. I told my headteacher yesterday that Im expecting again. She congratulated me, and helped me fill in a risk assessment. She made me promise not to put myself in any danger, and to keep away from any potentially dangerous children. Easier said than done in my job. Had my nipples tweaked today. Ouch!

Anyways, got my scan tomorrow. Excited and terrified in equal measures! Will let you know how I get on tomorrow afternoon
xx


----------



## milosmum

good luck tomorrow shellney cant wait to hear about your scan x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Just a quick update from me! I need to catch up on posts! 
Had my docs appointment today which went well, I had a bit of a moment in there but he was really nice and is sending me for an early scan so just have to wait to hear now!

Hope you are all ok!

Good luck tom Shell xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Shelleney--good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you! :flower:

bellas--good luck with your appointment, I hope it goes well and you are able to relax a bit more! :hugs:

Vixmar--also, good luck on your appointment Thursday! Wow, 9 wks already, you are moving along great! And it's totally ok to moan hun, most especially here! :hugs:

Grand--:hugs: I am so, so sorry about the job. It is true that the workplace has a bias against pregnant women, and it is wrong. It is also a shame that a woman applying for a job has to even consider notifying a potential employer that she is/may be pregnant. Back when I was fresh out of law school, one of the firms I interviewed with (an all male firm at the time) asked me point blank if my husband and I were planning on starting a family anytime soon--I was highly insulted. My response was that I did not believe that it was any of their business and that I did not believe that starting a family would interfere with my ability to be an asset to the firm. I was actually granted a second interview with them, but declined and went with a different firm. I was so pissed! So when I hear stories like yours and what happened to Anna with her job during her loss, it makes me peeved for you and women everywhere. :growlmad: This job has no idea what they are missing out on in taking away their offer to you! Their loss for sure!

BTW--your DH is an absolute hero for saying what he did to you. What a wonderful and supportive thing to say!

AFM: Doctor's appointment went very well (DH even went with me!)! She did a physical and got me set up for all sorts of things. I have to schedule a genetic counselling appointment to discuss first trimester screening and possible amnio (which I am still pretty sure we are going to opt out of) due to me being of "advanced maternal age" WTH! I'm still young, dangit! haha Also have a script for bloodwork that will probably be done next week. 

My first ultrsound is Thursday, March 3, 2011 at 11:15 am! Two days from now! I am nervous but excited. DH also plans to attend. He says he is going to never let me go to another appointment alone (he was not with me when we lost peanut, and I don't think he has forgiven himself for that, no matter how much I tell him it is ok, we were both so naieve).

Doctor also put me at 6 wks today instead of tomorrow, so she has my due date as 10/25 instead of 10/26, but says the baby and US may have something different to say, so we will see. 

Next MD appt. will be March 30th, with hopefully a good US and bloodwork to review. 

Phew, busy day! Going to go relax for a bit before starting dinner. Sorry for rambling so much!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas--opps your appt was today! sorry about that, glad everything went well and glad you are getting an early scan!


----------



## Lisa7

Grand so sorry about the job. That is so unfair. Glad the nausea is holding steady and not getting any worse.

Amber and Bella glad the Dr. apts went well.

Shell hope the Dr. apt goes well tomorrow.

milosmum, glad you are feeling well.

Hi to everyone I missed. Hope all is well.

AFM I threw up this morning. :sick: But then felt better after. I ended up being about 45 minutes late for work. I was 30 minutes late yesterday too because of nausea. So I decided I should tell my manager what was going on with me. She was very understanding and congratulated me. She told to move all my 9:00 clients to later in the day and to just come in when I could and to fill out sick day\hours leave forms for the time I have missed and will miss. I have great work benefits and lots of paid sick days. I feel so fortunate. However, I wish I wasn't so sick in the morning. It's just awful. I felt like I was going to pass out in the shower this morning. I had to get out and sit on the floor all wet and soapy and then had to rush over to the toilet. :sick: not fun. At least I start to feel better once my breakfast has settled and seem to be Ok for most of the day. I hope this doesn't get any worse.

Yipee! I've graduated to blueberry now.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

good luck with the appointment shell x


----------



## grandbleu

Morning Ladies! :wave:

So I've updated the front page from all your posts. I hope I have all the correct dates and all. It helps me to keep up with everyone and it's fun to see what's going on with each lucky lady every week. If you ever see I've missed an appt. or a date is wrong just let me know - no offense will be taken at all and I'd rather get everything right. :thumbup:

*Amber* - glad the Doc's went so well. I can't believe you have a scan in two days! Crazy how fast things are moving. Thanks for sharing your work story as well I think it's well you didn't go with that other firm that wouldn't be sympathetic to pregnancies. It does make me mad as well that being a woman is already sometimes difficult in the workplace and kids and pregnancies only create more stress for us like we are some type of burden (Hello someone has to make the babies and it happens to be us women)

*Lisa* - Sorry you're feeling so poorly in the morning but it's a great sign...it's so nice that after some of these other work stories that your boss is actually being really accommodating and great about your schedule. Happy "blueberry" day!

*Shell* - So happy you told them at work and they were cool about it too...stay away from sick kids (HA! that's impossible at school, right?) but if you make an effort to wash your hands a lot and don't rub your eyes, nose etc. then you can usually avoid lots of "contamination" and illnesses from kids. Oh my gosh you too with your scan! So exciting :happydance: Also, you were right it's actually illegal in France to be denied a job because you are pregnant and in fact I'm under no obligation to tell them. I still would have done what I did because I did like her as a boss and she really was so open and honest. However I don't think I'll tell any of the other potential jobs until I get a scan at least.

*Bellas* - glad your scan date got scheduled early! When is it? and I'll put it on the 1st page. Merci :winkwink:

*AFM*: I wrote in my journal but I woke up without a stomach ache at all. I was in tears and I'm really freaked out - I want my tummy ache back. I feel like I might have a little one now but it could also be from my worry and stress and not a real symptom...oh the joys of a PAL pregnancy...enough to drive you batty :wacko:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Shell--Hope your scan goes well today hun!

Lisa--Happy Blueberry Day! Sorry you are feeling so poorly, but that is a good sign hun! And I am so glad to hear how cool your work is being about things, that helps so much!

Grand--:hugs: You may just be having a day off hun or Little Blue is focusing on growing in places that won't affect your tummy. If it helps, I did tell my gyn yesterday that I was worried about my boob soreness ebbing and waning and also not having full out nausea, etc. She confirmed what we have all been telling one another, symptoms come and go! She also said that things are moving so fast with the baby right now development wise that it is only natural that symptoms will vary in intensity and type. So please don't worry hun! I know it is hard! :hugs:

AFM: Took me a while to get out of bed this am. Felt like I had been on a rocking ship for several hours, very upset tummy. No vomitting, but I just laid there until I felt better and was fine after that. Boob soreness is back as well. Nervous about tomorrow. Lost peanut at 6 1/2 wks, and I am close to that. Trying to keep up the PMA!!


----------



## shelleney

*Good and bad news from scan*

Hi Ladies :hi:
I will come back later and comment on all your posts, but I just wanted to tell you all about my experience at my scan today. So, theres good and bad news. The good news is, this pregnancy isnt ectopic :yipee:.The bad news is, we couldnt see a baby or a heartbeat :cry:
So, we went to the hospital, and first we saw a nice nurse, who took my history, etc. I made sure to tell her that I have a long(ish) cycle, and ovulate quite late, so even though my notes said I was 6w5d, I thought I was actually 6 weeks exactly.
So, she wrote that in my notes, and took me through for my scan. I was terrified, but OH held my hand and tried to reassure me.
Anyways, the male sonographer started my abdominal scan, and told me that there was a gestational sac in my uterus. yay, not ectopic this time! But then he told me that he couldnt see anything in the sac, it looked empty. He said that by 6 weeks you should see a baby and a heartbeat. I was nearly in tears.
Then he said he would do an internal scan, to see if he could see anything else. During that scan, he said he could see a yolk sac, but definitely no baby and no heartbeat. He measured the sac, and said that it only measured 5w2d.
So, I could either have got my dates wrong, and baby is fine. Or, my dates are right, and baby has stopped growing. Im scared, and dont know what to think?
I then went back to the nurse, who arranged for me to be rescanned in 9 days (11th march). If the sac is still only 5w2d by then, I have miscarried and will need treatment. But hopefully, we will see a baby and a heartbeat, as I should be 6w4d by then.

Does anybody have any words of wisdom, or any previous experiences that could help me? Im in a bit of a mess here :wacko:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Shell* - I wish I did have some wise words but I've actually never had a scan except for after my miscarriage and obviously didn't see anything then. 

At six weeks there is potential to hear a heartbeat but not a guarantee. So I think that's still ok. I don't know what your are supposed to "see" in the uterus so I can't help so much but it is good that it's in the right place and to have the gestational and yolk sac. Maybe you conceived when you thought but implantation was later so it's a few days off? It can be anywhere from 6-12 days so maybe you are on the later end of that implantation time. 

:hugs: Big hugs for you hon I can imagine your mind is going all over the place right now. PAL is not an easy road. I am keeping you and your wee one in my prayers.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grand. I just dont know what to think right now. I was so sure I would see my baby today, and now Im just confused and scared.
Keep thinking about Anna and her pregnancy. Feel like mine may be following suit :cry:
sorry for the pity party.

Hope everyone is ok today :friends:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:*Shell*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--I don't have any factual medical knowledge to share, but I can tell you that it is possible that the dates could be off. With Peanut and my first scan, they sent me in thinking I was about 5 1/2 wks, and then the baby showed up only 4 weeks along, and they could only see what was in yours today, a yolk sac. Which is why the set a follow up scan for several weeks later. The doctor told me that the dates were simply off, and that is partially why they will have followup early scans. Even though I lost Peanut due to other reasons, he continued to grow for 2 1/2 more weeks after that, and my f/u scan confirmed that the dates were off and they had adjusted to the correct time at that point. In that scan, you could clearly see little Peanut and that he had grown. I am not sure if that helps at all, but wanted to share just in case. :hugs:

So I am really hoping and praying for you hun and hope that it is simply the dates. Especially with your late BFP, I would think this is entirely possible.

You and little Bo are at the top of my prayer list hun. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grand.
Can you please change my due date on the 1st page? I want to stay positive and say that I just got my dates wrong and Bo is only 5w2d and growing normally. Have already changed my ticker to reflect that. Gotta keep up the PMA!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Amber, thankyou. That is so reassuring! And thankyou to Little Peanut for putting my mind at ease, God rest his soul.
I hope that when I go for my follow up scan next week, Bo will have grown to 6 and a half weeks size, just like Peanut did. Thankyou again.
Good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

P.1 has been updated *Shell* - I put you as a halloween baby on the 31st since that 5 days later. Is that good?


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh Shell, that must have been very upsetting but really mixed emotions at least knowing it wasnt ectopic.

My experience from last time was this... (all dates from LMP).
Scan 1 - 5 weeks 3 days - Gestational sac seen
Scan 2 - 6 weeks 6 days - fetal pole/yolk sac seen
Scan 3 - 8 weeks - baby with heartbeat seen (not by me though, just by the sonographer) so it's very similar to your dates and situation. We knew that we'd DTD 12 days after my LMP and as Grand said implantation can be any time after that so it makes sense that there wasnt much to see in the very first early scans and I am sure yours will be the same. Did they check your bloods for HCG?
Thinking of you honey, I hope you're ok, stick with the PMA I am sure it's going to be ok for you xxxx

Hi to everyone else!! :)


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for that Grand. Yes, a Halloween baby would be wonderful!
Bo is already giving me nightmares! :haha:

Thanks Kizzy. I supposed I should just be happy to have seen a yolk sac, and to know it isnt ectopic. Its just the dating thing that worries me, that all. And no, they didnt check my HCG? Thanks for your info though.

xx


----------



## hmm

I haven't much to update. The weeks are going by sooooo slowly. Next appointment is just under 3 weeks. Just reading and catching up on everyone progress so far.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Hmm* - Let me know your scan dates! :flower: Yes I agree...1st tri is going like molasses...apparently after 12 weeks it starts going fast.


----------



## shelleney

Wow Hmm! 13 weeks! good luck for your next appointment.
And Hey, it may be going slow for you, but its going backwards for me :wacko:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hmm--wow, you are moving right along there! That is so wonderful!

Shell--I am glad that sharing mine/Peanut's story helped a bit. I am sure Peanut is up there happy he helped too! Kizzy's story is also helpful and it looks like this dating issue happens a lot!

I think little Bo just wants to be a Halloween baby so she/he can come out and say Boo!

AFM: I got a wave of nausea here at work that started around 9ish am and has not gone away, it is just lingering around. Making me dizzy and burping a lot. Hard to talk to clients on the phone when you are worried about burping in their ear! Then we got a fire drill and I had to go down 14 flights of winding stairs, just peachy! And of course,what do people do standing around in the street, they light up cigarettes. I kept trying to move and they kept trying to follow me and talk to me, argh! No one here knows I am expecting so I was trying to be polite by just skirting away. I'm scared about eating lunch atm...


----------



## milosmum

Shelleney - sorry to hear your mixed news but so pleased for you that it has reached the right place! I can't believe they even tried to scan you via your abdomen - my early scans have always been transvaginal. When I miscarried the nurse could only find a tiny fluid sac in utero - measuring much much smaller than my dates so I knwew it was bad . Especially cause it was so small they dweren't even sure that it was the pregnancy in utero and still did my HCGs to make sure it wasn't ectopic and they couldn't find it.
I agree with the other girls - hold onto the hope - its in the right place and little but you had such a late BFP maybe you just ovulated late or it took longer to implant than expected. HOpefully the next 9 days will fly past and next time there will e a bubs and heartbeat


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Shell :hugs: to you. But I have a really positive feeling that all is going to be fine! You say you ovulate late, so this could be the reason. Also your scan was super early and good that they saw the sack! Fingers tightly crossed that next time you see little Bo! Are you still getting symptoms?

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

I am feeling a bit scared to be honest. I haven't really had any symptoms and today had really strong ovulation type pains, not sure if this is normal??
I haven't got a date for my first scan, going back to doc next week for him to tell me when it is.

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Lisa. Sorry you're being sick :sick: but thats a good sign, so keep it up :haha: also, great to hear you have such a supportive boss, how wonderful. Yay for your blueberry!

Grand, hope your stomach ache returns soon. Im sure it will. :thumbup: Keep up that PMA!

Aww Amber. Sorry to hear you are coming up to the time you lost Peanut. :hugs: But im 100% sure history wont be repeating itself. This baby is in it for the long haul! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Sorry to hear you're feeling worried today Bellas. :hugs: As we've all reminded eachother over the last few weeks, symptoms come and go. Im sure yours will return with full force tomorrow. Enjoy the break! :haha:

AFM: im feeling much more positive now. Thank you all for your comments and virtual hugs. Dont know what Id do without you girls! I have decided that my dates were wrong. I mustve Od later than I thought. Which would explain the late BFP, and the digi test that only said 1-2 weeks pregnant. It all makes sense. 
Symptoms-wise, I feel queasy every morning, and sometimes throughout the day as well. And the sore boobs have seriously kicked in now. They feel quite heavy too.

Hope you and your beans are all well.
xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hi ladies

just popping in very quickly, will catch up soon.

shell- sorry you didnt see your little bo this time, i am sure he/she will make an appearance for you next time. these LO's are little buggers sometimes, getting us all worried. keep up the pma honey, hugs

amber - good luck with the scan


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies, 

Shell, glad you are feeling better today, your symptoms sound great!!!

Hmmm, I know what you mean but you've got a lovely healthy bubba growing in there and 13 weeks is such a milestone, what are your symptoms like now?

Amber, poor you, that nausea feeling is horrible, I certainly know what you mean!

Milos, Bellas, Grand, mumAMH, hello!! 

AFM, feeling tired today, I went out to Prezzo with my friends last night and we ended up eating quite late and I was so full up and also think I had too much chilli as I had an uncomfortable night plus woke up around 4.30 with hearburn and havent slept since so I am zzzzzzzzzzzz today!! Symptom-wise, all seems good though, boobs still the same, nausea kicked back in this morning and all sorts of weird sensations going on in my tummy, like pulling behind my belly button. There HAS to be something in there right??? :) 11 weeks tomorrow, woohoo!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Also, I am going to have to take a pic of my bump/bloat to show you guys, its unreal! Everyone I see must notice it and be guessing, its so hard to disguise now!!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, popping my head in nervously!
At school at the moment so just a little post.
EDD 14th November....


----------



## grandbleu

Adding you now - so happy for you and your family!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--welcome hun! And congratulations again! So happy you are here! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - How'd your scan go???

*Kizzy* - Can't wait to see our 1st bump pic on here! Symptoms all sound perfect.

*AFM*: Tummy ache is back along with a headache...so much for all that worry yesterday...thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! Just a quick note as I am going back and forth a lot today between work and my u/s and back to work! 

Kizzy--so good to hear from you and glad that you are still having good symptoms. I also get severe heartburn a lot at night if I've had something acidic like chili, marinara, etc. Even though I try to shove some bread in afterwards, it still comes on. My Doc says Tums is ok to take and that seems to help my heartburn.

Bellas--:hugs:cramping early on can be normal in a pregnancy since the uterus is expanding to make room for the little one. Are they severe cramps or just mild? If they are not bad cramps, probably just baby making some room! Thinking of you and hope you get your scan set up soon hun!

AFM: Woke up with some serious nausea this am! No trips to the bathroom, but I was hurting! (felt like I had one too many drinks or something, minus the headache that usually goes along with that!). Had heartburn attack in middle of the night, scared the heck out of me, tums helped. Boobs still sore. Scan is in 2 hours, I am very nervous and scared, very glad DH has decided to take off and come with me this time. I don't think I could mentally handle it alone.


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Amber, the cramps are like OV pain that I have pelvic area and shooting up my bum! (Sorry tmi!)

Good luck for your scan xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck Amber, let us all know how you go!! xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I'm back! Appointments were running a bit behind, then we got stuck in traffic on the way back into the city!

U/S went very well! Baby is measuring 6 wks, 1 day with a VERY strong heartbeat (according to the tech!). So I am back to my previous due date of October 26th! Hubby and I are so excited, we got to see that little heart pumping away like crazy. I was crying, DH was grinning from ear to ear. Oh, and right now we are calling the baby "Baby L" (L for our last name) until we come up with something more creative. 

I also have a couple scan pics, it doesnt show much, little L is still so tiny, will try to copy them in when I get home and post them here if you ladies don't mind my sharing.


----------



## grandbleu

Great news *Amber* - very happy for you and your OH and "Little L" - I've updated your new info :winkwink:


----------



## milosmum

Amber - brilliant news on the scan - can't wait to see those piccies!

Grand - I think I am glad your headache and tummy ache are back - horrid for you but good for baby!

Sparkle - welcome congratulations on your BFP hope you are feeling well.

Bellas - those pains sound horrid, are you in contact with your midwife yet or could you speak to your GP about it if you are sore? They might be able to reassure you x

Kizzy - I want to see that bump piccie! Can't believe you are 11 weeks already not long til we get to see some scan piccies too x

AFM - nausea back today on and off! I seem to feel sick if I get hngry but also sick if I eat too much! Trying to eat little amounts regularly including some ginger biscuits today which were yummy but not sure they actually helped with the nausea!

xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hello everyone :hi:

kizzy, cant wait to see pics of your bump!

bella, im still having mild cramps every day too. im sure its just our uteruses growing to accomidate our growing beans.

welcome sparkle!

grand, glad your stomach aches are back (iykwim)

amber, great news about your Baby L (we called our angel Baby C coz OH's surname starts with a C) cant wait to see the scan pics!

milos, glad your nausea is back. enjoy those ginger biscuits!

AFM: got home from work at 7pm, and went straight to bed with no dinner! woke up at midnight feeling disorientated, hungry and nauseas. Dohh. Eaten half a packet of oreos in bed, caught up on BnB, and now hoping to get back to sleep, as have to be up for work in 5 hours.

Night ladies, talk to you tomorrow
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Morning all,

11 weeks today!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!! Feels like a huge milestone and if my nausea this morning was anything to go by then things MUST be going well! I said to my OH this morning "if little tinks isnt putting on a proper show for us, waving, thumb sucking and all sorts after the amount of heaving I've done for him/her then I am going to be mad!!" haha! I have even stopped being paranoid about going to the loo, (you all know the scared to wipe feeling!!) I just feel so positive this is going to be ok. On the scan countdown now, 12 days to gooooooo!! OH's birthday this weekend so we should have a nice one and I've booked this afternoon off work so I am just thinking roll on 1pm and I'm outta here! :)

Amber, wonderful scan news, congrats honey, how fabulous!!

Shell the exhaustion is a great sign, but I know exactly what you mean about waking up hungry and disorientated, its like having a permanent hangover!

Milos, I get the exact same thing, I feel sick if I over eat too, the thing is you feel so hungry you wolf dinner down then feel sick and full! cant win!

Hello everyone else, hope you're all well, bump pic to follow after the weekend :) xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Afternoon :wave:

*Kizzy* - congrats on your 11 weeks...this 1st tri is SOOOOOOOO slow...must feel nice to almost be in 2nd tri. You must already be off work by now so enjoy your 1/2 day and mini extended weekend. Have a fabulous Bday weekend with OH - Happy Bday to him! 

*Milos* - totally get is hon. I'm the same way...constantly hungry but then constantly turned off by food...it's a weird pregnancy paradox in my opinion. What are these ginger biscuits everyone seems to know? Do you think they sell them in France? Sounds yummy!

*Shell* - hope you weren't too shattered for work this morning. Sounds like really good symptoms still of nauseousness and tiredness. 

*AFM*: M/S back with a vengeance (be careful what you wish for :winkwink:) It sucks but I am happy...it was so bad I actually threw up this morning and couldn't function. I had to go back to bed till this afternoon because of the nauseousness and when I got up I still have a little stomach ache but manageable. I guess all is good. One more week till SCAN DAY!!! I hope to see a gummy bear that far along...I'm so scared since I've never had a baby scan just M/C scans when it was all over. It will be a surreal experience.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Kizzy--Happy 11 wks to you and little Tinker! Also happy Bday to your OH! I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend together! :hugs: Can't wait to see the bump pics!!

Milos--TOTALLY relate with what you are experiencing!! your nausea symptoms are almost exactly like mine. nauseaous until you eat, but if you eat too much, you are nauseaous again! arg!! and then it is all day long too! 

shell--hope you were able to get some rest and were not too tired at work today hun. your symptoms sound great, the tiredness and nausea from not eating, yep, those are good signs!

Grand--glad your m/s is back! sounds like Little Blue is busy growing! FX'd for your scan next week, you will be a lot further along than some of us for our first scans, so you should definately see your gummy bear with heart beating away, so excited for you! As for ginger biscuits, I usually have to eat ginger cookies here (havent found biscuits) and even drink some ginger ale if the carbonation won't upset my stomach. If I don't have either of those, it is water crackers and pretzels!

Hope everyone else is having a great day!

AFM: Didnt have time to get the u/s pics scanned last night, will make sure to do it this weekend. Both DH and I got stuck working late because we missed part of our days. Then I was feeling quite ill when we got home with m/s, so wasn't able to cook. Which means DH was the chef while I went to lie down--he reheated some of my homemade pasta fagioli and, at my request, made me some chicken fingers (haha, haven't had frozen chicken fingers in years!), but it was all i could do to get it down!! Still have nausea today, only thing that works seems to be water crackers and salty pretzels.


----------



## grandbleu

It's our 2-year anniversary (wedding) tomorrow...OH just reminded me. I haven't done a thing...not a gift...not a meal...not a dessert...not even a card yet. I just completely forgot with all this pregnancy worry. I win the worst wife of the year award...any cute and fast ideas??? :wacko:


----------



## Amberyll23

Breakfast in bed followed by a good snuggle (since I know you are not BDing at the moment).

Sparkling juice with a favorite movie you two share.

Doing an activity with him that he enjoys, maybe a picnic by the water?

Happy Anniversary btw hun!!


----------



## sparkle

Grand- ooops, I was going to suggest a picnic somewhere too, somewhere that means something to the two of you. Could you make a card?
So glad the ms is back although not glad you threw up!

Kizzy- yay for 11 weeks! Almost over the major worry now welldone! X

shell- hope you had a restful (ish) day at school. It's the weekend now!!

I've missed lots of people, sorry. Hugs to you all x

Afm- told oh yesterday morning by practically throwing the tests at his sleeping self! He is as excited as me and a nervous I think. He's going away this weekend with the boys and was a little worried about going bless him but ive reassured that cormack and I will be fine! So here I am and boy does it feel weird. Not really sunk in yet, I desperatly want to tell my mum so will probably call her later on... Not called the drs yet either!

Have a lovely Friday night ladies!


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle sounds like a lovely hubby you have there but hopefully he can relax and enjoy some boytime while you get some peace and quiet to yourself!

Sounds like the rest of us are all having the same nausea problems but sorry to hear you were actually sick Grand - thats horrid x

My hubbie is usually useless at cards so makes me one on the computer! What about baking an anniversary cake if you have anything suitable in the house?


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!!
Shelley.... i hope the 9 days fly bye and this time in two weeks you avatar will have changed to a picture of you little troublesome bean!! i have everything crossed for you!

Amber..... really plz about your scan, cant wait to compare picture of the beans mine looks like a upside down tadpole lol


Well ladies, i stupidly dipped my own urine at work other day, came bk with +1 of blood so rushed to docs for him to test same sample to tell me no blood lol panic over until..... had my mw appointment thursday..... i took urine sample along and she dipped it to find +1 protein and +1 L sumet or other lol, so i asked her to send a msu in for testing which she did, (my urines like weak tea with milk at mo) so i was pretty pos i had a uti, she also did bloods.... i checked them at work and theyd come back with 6bloods out of the ordinary!!! I still thought well thats ok coz it proves my bodies fighting a infection..... mus comes bk and find its completley normal..... so my mind went into overdrive..... my bodys fighting somthing what if its fighting my baby, what if ive had a missed misscarage and my bodys fighthing it!!!! Oh i was in peices!! so decided to speak to my sister at work who checked my bloods and said in her opinion they arent abnormal enough to be anything major and not to worry (easy for her to say) but i think i may also have a tinged lime green cm!!?? niceeee i know lol so im taking morining off on monday and seeing the gp, thinks some vaginal swabs may be in order.... lovely just what i wanted lol...... to put my mind at ease i dugg out our ward doppler..... and i found my babys hb!!!! Oh its absolutley amazing.... i wasnt hopeful as im only 9 and 5 so thought i wouldnt but as its a proffesional on i put gel on and went right low down and i found him like a chugging train very quick, i asked a fellow nurse to confirm it was bbys hb and not a artery!! i recorded it on my phone and sent it to all my freinds!!! im now ebaying a few dopplers!!
Still feel sick as a dog..... as fat as a house and as tired as a newborn lol

Much love xx


----------



## shelleney

Yay Kizzy! Congrats on reaching 11 weeks!
Only 11 days til your scan now. Bet you cant bloody wait to finally see Tinks on the screen? Hope you're well, and that OH has a great birthday...

Happy 8 weeks, and happy 2nd wedding anniversary Liz!
Glad to hear your MS is back (in the nicest possible way). Not long til your scan now either. Hello Little Blue!

Sorry to hear you're still feeling so nauseas Amber. Glad you enjoyed your frozen chicken fingers! haha. Cant wait to see the pic of Little L!

Hiya Sparkle! Bless your DH! my OH is so excited right now. He's always asking cute little questions. Hope he enjoyed his boys night. What did your Mum say when you rang her? Ive still not told mine yet....

Oh Vixmar. Sorry to hear you have had a stressful time. I hope that everything is ok, and that you dont have an infection or anything. Thinking of you. Also, great news on the doppler. Hope that I will be able to start using mine at 9 weeks too. Will be amazing to be able to listen to Bo's heartbeat any time I like. So glad that you can have that reassurance.

AFM: My boobs are sooooo sore! They are so full and heavy. It hurts when I run, it hurts when I knock them, it hurts when OH touches them. But Im kinda pleased, because I know its a good sign. The exhaustion is still there. Im sleeping at every opportunity! And the nausea is getting worse. Starting to feel like I may actually vomit sometimes (but I never do).
I am off out tonight - clubbing! haha! Its my friend's birthday, and it has been planned for ages. I cant say Im really looking forward to it, as I will be tired, and having to make up excuses for why Im not drinking. Oh well. Hope you all have a good weekend.
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Grand--happy 8 wks to you and Little Blue! Also, Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, I hope you have a fabulous day together!

Sparkle--Hope your DH is having a good weekend with the boys and that you, Cormack and your newest little one are having a relaxing weekend! Interested to hear how your mom took the news! I bet she is excited for you!

Vixmar--oh hun :hugs: so sorry you are having a stressful time right now. It is so frustrating when you don't have answers, I hope you get some this week to ease your mind! I am over the moon that you were able to hear your little one's hb with the dopplar!! That is so exciting!!!! Your other symptoms sound great as well! 

Shell--I was reading through your symptoms and you know what, your symptoms right now are exactly the type of symptoms I was having last week, so that is great and right along what you should be feeling I think! I hope you had a wonderful night out clubbing and celebrating with your friends!

AFM: Scans will be up this afternoon. DH promised to get me set up so I can scan them. We told my parents and DH's parents (which probably means that everyone in my DHs family knows by now as his mother can't keep her mouth shut about these things, haha!) My family is a bit more reserved, especially my mother and my gram as both of them have experienced miscarriage and loss and know the emotions I am going through right now. We are still definately waiting until 12 wks to formally announce anything to friends/extended family. Only symptoms today are still very nauseous (no vomitting) pretty much steady now. Eating helps, but I can only eat small amounts of food, and it has to be blandish food. Fruit, sweets or anything acidic makes me feel even worse!! This is killer for my palate as I normally really enjoy spicy and bold flavors in my food. Boobs are still sore and I'm sneezing all of the time. Also starting to feel bloated a lot and like my stomach looks like a beachball, even though I'm not showing yet!

Sorry for the ramble, hope you ladies are having a good weekend!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies,

Amber - excellent news on the scan, cant wait to see the pics

Grand - hope you had a nice anniversay 

Shell - hope you had a good night and didnt fall asleep whilst clubbing:haha:

Sparkle - Many congrats on your bfp:thumbup: H&H 9months

Vix - sorry you are having a stressful time hun, but great news on hearing a heartbeat:hugs:

Hi to eveyone I missed:flower: Nice to hear of lots of symptoms and see the wks rolling past


AFM: been quite busy with the kids and friends over the last few days, but I am anxious atm due to all of my symptoms dissappearing over the last few days too. No m/s yesterday or today, havent needed a nap for last 4 dyas or so and not exactly going to bed early either and my boobs dont hurt anymore:nope: I know I must try and stay positive but I am starting to doubt that I will even make it to my scan:cry: I managed to speak to the gp I get on well with at the surgery last monday and he's going to arrange a scan so waiting on the post for the appointment. I have no cramps or spotting just thing, just the same awful feeling as before:nope: 
So sorry ladies, I dont want to bring everyone down. I just needed to let it out as DH just thinks I am being paranoid, which i hope i am, but i know you guys really understand how i feel. Well please pray for me that i have my head down the loo by the morning and cant stay awake


----------



## milosmum

Oh Mum - try not to worry to much - felt exactly like that all last weekend and Monday waiting for my scan - all my signs seemed to have gone away and I was sure the baby had gone to but then the scan was perfect. I am trying to get used to my signs coming and going somedays I am just so well and others I feel knackered and nauseous all day so I hope it is just your body playing tricks on you and I am sure your signs will be back soon x

I really hope your GP gets that appointment for you asap xxx

Sorry no time to mention everyone else cause I am at work but hope you are all well - or as well as the m/s will let you be xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all your sweet wishes...make a note to yourselves on your calendars to mark all important dates in the next nine months so you don't fall into the trap of forget everything I'm pregnant mode. :wacko:

*Vixmar* - what a rollercoaster...glad it ended happily...we're all feeling a bit crap on here so join the club. :hugs: I thought about getting a doppler as well but I think I would be too obsessed so I'm going to forget that idea. Lots of ladies love them though.

*Sparkle* - I love how you announced it to drowsy daddy!...hope he's having fun with the boys and you with little C. Let us know what your mom thinks...she'll be over the moon I suspect. Also did you tell your spiritualist/chakra lady about your good news!?

*Amber* - As much as it sucks...it all sounds very good for a healthy baby. What's funny is I was like you that I could only have plain potatoes, pasta, crackers, rice, bread...right at the beginning but now that doesn't appeal to me at all and I actually crave strawberries, cantelope, spicy curry so your tastes may change as your M/S progresses. Cool that you've already told some close family...I had to tell a couple people as well...it's hard not to want to share such great news...but I've only told a best friend who's a week ahead of me (yipee!) and my sister. I'm being extra cautious and waiting 14 weeks...if I can hold it in that long. 

*Mum* - so sorry you're feeling paranoid :hugs: I've been in that place a couple times already...M/S and other symptoms ebb and flow and you're just in an ebbing moment. I hope you get your early scan hon!

*Shell* - wow you're a brave woman to go clubbing with :holly: hope you brought some added protection and padding along so no one knocks you about too much. Hope you had fun with the ladies and no one suspected.

Hope all you other preggo ladies had an excellent weekend as well :flower:

*AFM*: Still nauseous everyday! :sick: = healthy :baby:! So I'm happy about that and we managed to get out yesterday and just spend the day relaxing together with coffee and a newspaper at the port and later for dinner we dressed up and went out to a nice Italian restaurant and then at home for a snuggly movie. It wasn't a crazy plan but it was nice and relaxing and homey. His Bday is in July so I will try to start planning something special now. Must mark it on my calendar though :winkwink:.


----------



## grandbleu

PS. *Amber* - We have tons of lemon trees in the garden here and I made lemon squares from scratch and they actually came out and taste good...I may have a fledgling baker gene in me yet! :winkwink: Also I told OH that you were attempting recipes for veggie tempura and his mouth started watering. Now you may not be into food right now but when/if you do get around to making the tempura...let us know that best recipe that worked for you. Merci.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Have not been around much today, this little tike hammered me with all day m/s!! So I've been lying around trying not to do too much because if I do, I have to run to the restroom!

mum--:hugs: remember our mantra of symptoms coming and going! I know it is really hard for us to remember that because we are all so nervous and scared! I really hope your doctor is able to get your scan scheduled soon as I know that seeing our little ones growing inside is the ultimate medicine for our fears. :hugs: 

Grand--sounds like you and DH had a wonderful Anniversary together! As for the tempura, I did try two recipes that I found, still messing with it. The first one had a batter that was too heavy (you lose the freshness of the veggies if the batter is too thick), the other batter crisped up nicely, but I was not fond of the taste. Still have a few more to try and then I will probably end up mixing up a few to make the best one, and I will absolutely share it!! Your lemon squares sound sooooo good btw!!!

Ok, so going to try to load up my scans, hope they work! Baby L is still so tiny, but in the first one you can definitely see where the head, body, legs and arms are starting to grow!
 



Attached Files:







Copy of BabyL6wks.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









Copy of BabyL6wkspic2.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous scan pictures Amber! So pleased for you :D
Been reading on this thread, nice to see how everyone's getting on after graduating. I find it hard though to be honest to post on here much, but I'm sure you all understand that :)
There are some pregnancies here that seems to be going really fast, hope you're all enjoying the journey. Hope for those of you still feeling sick that it passes soon for you :D


----------



## sparkle

Thank you Grey that means a lot. :hug:

Amber- wow look at baby L, he/she looks so cute! And absolutly perfect!

Grand- you're anniversary sounds lovely, I'm glad you had a restful day together! 

Shell- how was the clubbing?

:wave: to you all pregnant ladies!

Afm- had such a busy weekend, I said to oh this morning I barely feel like I had one! Cormack and I had a lovely time together. Shopping at the Westfield on Saturday and lunch with the outlaws on Sunday. Then oh came home late last night!
I saw so pleased to see him.
Ms seems to have kicked in full flow. It lasts most of the morning no matter what I eat and eases my lunchtime sometimes returning in the evening. Totally different to that I experience with Cormack, with him it hit at 4pm everyday and lasted until I went to bed. Keep telling myself that that and the cramping are good things. 4 weeks today! Seems soooo far.....


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Thanks for the kind words guys. The sickness is back today so i am happy but still a bit worried as i had some pink/brown discharge yesterday too, only slight though. Had scan app through today for 11th april, by which time i will be 12wks. I am thinking private scan now to stop driving myself nuts and poor dh, bless him.

milos - thanks for sharing, it helps as we are so close in dates. it so freaked me out!

amber - great pics hun

sparkle - congrats on being 1/10th of the way there

grey - hope to see you here real soon hun

Hope everyone is good today, hugs to all i missed


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - thanks for sharing you scan pics...lovely little bean in there. 

*Grey* - Hope you get here real fast...saving spaces for all the femmes fetales. Thank you for your sweet wishes. 

*Sparkle* - Yipee for :sick: - such a great sign so early on. Sounds like an awesome weekend. Have you told the outlaws? 

*Mum* - glad you're feeling sick again (sounds funny to say that)

*AFM*: 4 days till scan! Eeks...excited and super nervous. Not feeling so sick today...grrrr....must repeat Mellybelle's motto. :wacko:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Grey--thank you so much for your lovely comments, they mean so much! I can't wait for you to join us here, and I know it will be soon!

Sparkle--glad you and Cormack had a lovely weekend together, and glad DH is home safe and sound! Happy 4wks, you are moving right along and great symptoms already! :thumbup: 

mum--glad your m/s is back! Also glad you have your scan set, but I also understand your desire to get one sooner, is there any way your doc can pull some strings for you to get you in sooner? 

AFM: m/s still here, I am thinking I may not ever actually have to visit the bathroom with this one, but that I am just destined to feel sick all day! I am resolved not to complain though, and be a trooper! I told Baby L that he/she can give me all the m/s they want so long as he/she sticks around to say hello in 7 1/2 months!! 

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well today!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--you snuck in there on me! I am thinking of you this week and hopeful that your scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## abc123x

Not really a member of this group, but just popped in and saw that the latest due date is in November. That's the month I conceived! :wohoo: Crazy! That means that we're all getting somewhere.

Congrats and good luck ladies! See you around the boards! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa7

hello ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been sooooo tired and nauseous lately. Sounds like everyone is doing well. Hopefully my energy will increase so I can be more of an active participant on here again.
Take care everyone, I am thinking of you, my bump buddies every day. :kiss:


----------



## sparkle

Just realised ladies I didn't tell you about telling my Mum! I had to phone her, since they live in Jersey. She was over the moon, told me to take it easy and be good to myself. She has had both a mc and a stillbirth so unfortunatly she understands only too well how worried I am. She also has 4 very healthy children tho soahe give me hope.

Lots of love to all x


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies! 

seems like everyone is ticking along nicely, lots of lovely symptoms!

AFM - my scan is a week tomorrow!! I am SOOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! Hope you all are well!

abc123x--thank you for the congratulations and best wishes to you as well!

lisa7--good to hear from you hun! sounds like things are moving along well for you, good symptoms!! :thumbup:

sparkle--awesome how excited and supportive your mum is! that is so wonderful! it is also so helpful to have the support of someone who knows what you are feeling and going through! :hugs:

kizzyt--hi hun! I'm excited for you too! 

AFM: m/s is giving me a slight break today, not sick ALL the time, it just comes in waves. As soon as I feel sick, I stuff a potato chip or 2 in my mouth and that seems to help, haha! Only other symptom that is still hanging around are the boobs, :holly: but I'm only really feeling that now in the morning when I wake up and at night. Rest of the day, they are just full!


----------



## milosmum

Good luck with your scan this week Grand - can't wait to hear all about it and hopefully see little blue if you get some piccies!

Kizzy - you must be getting excited for your scan. I have my first m/w appointment a week tomorrow and the time is just dragging by - it must be the same for you!

Hope everyone is feeling well and not too sickly xxx


----------



## pixie p

Morning Ladies, hope you and your babies are all doing well.

Sorry for lack of posting recently, my little boy has been keeping me busy, i think the terrible 2's have hit early! 

KIZZY - 1 week today until our scan, i'm getting excited now and wishing the next week away! I cant wait!


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies,

thanks for all your well wishes. I really am excited about next week, this time next Wed we'll hopefully have seen a healthy bubba with a strong heartbeat!!

had a bad night last night, woke up at 3.30 with lots of stretching/weird pains and couldnt get back to sleep, started to worry and panic myself so by the time the alarm went off at 7 I felt awful! decided to try to have a couple more hours sleep and come to work late and I feel so much better, my boss is really cool about stuff like that too, he just wants me to be ok so he tells me to do what I need to do. Bless him. Pains (cant even really call them that, they dont overly hurt) are still there but I am more relaxed!

Pixie its sooo exciting isnt it! woohoo!!

Milos, it sure has been dragging but once I had my m/w appt the time has gone much quicker, hope its the same for you hun!

Amber, Grand, Sparkle, Shell, MumAMH and all others, hello!! :) xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well. Everyone seems to be moving along nicely:flower:

pixie - only a week to go, will be nice to see some more scan pics:thumbup:

kizzy - glad you are feeling a bit better. and if it helps i have been having some odd feelings/pains too so hopefully safety in numbers:hugs:

Grand - wow, scan on friday:hugs:

Lots of pma and hugs to all:hugs:

AFM: I have been feeling a bit better mentally about everything but have decided I need to put my mind at rest with a scan. I thought about going to gp after the spotting at weekend but i really dont think i can face going back to epac, which is where they will send me, and i could have to go alone again like before. So hubby booked me a private scan for saturday at 3.45pm, all i have to sort out now is somewhere to leave the kids, lol. Hoping i can drop them at my besties for a while. Not quite sure how i feel now, i want to know its all ok but i'm scared to go too. I'm sure you all know the feeling I mean.


----------



## kizzyt

thanks mum :)

I totally understand where you're coming from, last night when I was worried and panicking I was thinking "just go to the EPU in the morning and let them scan" but the other (stronger) part of me was thinking if its bad news I am not ready to find out yet and I'd rather be blissfully ignorant another week. It's such a catch 22 but I am sure your scan will be wonderful and amazing on Saturday, I look forward to hearing about it xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, I hope you are all doing well!

mum--totally understand how you are feeling hun. When I went for my scan last week, I was terrified and excited at the same time. I think it is going to be like that for all of us, because we have all had to face horrible news in the past. Like I told DH, "the innocence is gone", and it is so true. Your DH is a doll for scheduling a private scan for this weekend. I will be thinking and praying for you hun and that you get the results you need to ease your mind. :hugs:

kizzy/pixie--keeping my fx'd for your scans next week! :flower:

grand--only a couple more days, thinking of you hun! :hugs:

AFM: 7 wks today! Happy 7wks to my bump buddies! woke up to DH (yes, DH, not me) sick as a dog in the bathroom--I asked him if he was sure I was the one pregnant, not him--he didn't seem to think that was funny. Anywhoo, he is home sick today, so I had to brave M/S and rush hour traffic by myself in the rain! Bleh!! We live about 30 minutes outside of the city, so it can be quite a pain, especially since Pittsburgh has the WORST drivers in the world when it rains!! Symtomwise--slight m/s today, a bit better than it has been, sore boobs, most worrisome for me is that I have had cramping today. I'm hoping it is just baby L making room, but it is worrisome!


----------



## Amberyll23

Forgot to add: I have my First Trimester Screen/Genetic Counselling appointment (which is another US with some other tests) scheduled for April 11th. Hoping I am able to make it that far, I should be 11 wks, 5 days by that point!


----------



## sparkle

I am having the worst day of my life. I will post more later but please hold us in your thoughts and prayers. I really need it.


----------



## BellasMummy

Thinking of you Sparkle, hope you are ok xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Praying for you hun, hope everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

:hug: Sparkle - FXed for you hope everything is ok xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Praying for you Sparkle :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Ladies, I've started bleeding. It was light spots earlier but now pretty heavy. I guess it's over.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sparkle Hunny :cry:
I am so so sorry
My heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:
Thinking of you xx


----------



## pixie p

Sparkle - sending you huge hugs and saying a little prayer for you and your family x


----------



## BellasMummy

I'm so so sorry Sparkle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa7

Oh sparkle, I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

sparkle - so sorry hun, praying for you and your family x


----------



## sparkle

Thank you ladies, the dr has just confirmed. To add insult to injury I now have the horrific stomach bug that C and Alex had...


----------



## kizzyt

oh Sparkle, I am so so sorry honey xxx


----------



## kizzyt

has anyone seen/heard from Grand lately? she's been very quiet... x


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Thinking of you and praying for you hon :hugs: I hope everything gets better very fast...let us know what's going on when you can :flower:

*AFM*: Sorry I've been MIA a couple days (so abnormal for me!) I have a late interview today at 5pm with head honcho guy from London and I'm nervous - I feel so close to getting it and then I think it could all just slip away. Also I have my scan tomorrow and haven't felt sick for the last 3 days...great :wacko: I may not have internet since we won't be at home this weekend but I will definitely try to get some news to you as soon as I can. 

Hugs :hugs: and Kisses :kiss: to you all and I will catch up when I get back on the internet!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:cry: oh no hun, I am so, so sorry. :hugs: Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--good luck with your interview today and wishing you well for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you!


----------



## pixie p

Grand - yey for your scan tomorrow! Hope all goes well x

Sparkle - Am so so sorry, thinking of you xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies.

Sparkle: I am so sorry for your loss.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Bravely dipping my toe in the PAL threads - hello friends old and new. Had a great scan today at 9.4 weeks and as this is nearly a week past where I've got with my last 4 pgs I'm hoping this ones a keeper... so I'm joining you if that's ok?


----------



## Chilli

Sparkle - I'm so sorry to find you in such difficult circumstances - I know that words will never be enough to mend your heartbreak - I wish I could give you an enormous hug and help take some of the pain away


----------



## grandbleu

Amberyll23 said:


> Grand--good luck with your interview today and wishing you well for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you!

Thanks *Amber*...Guess what head honcho postponed my interview two times and then said he can't meet till tomorrow morning...grrrrr...I am feeling less and less bad about me being pregnant at least. So tomorrow will be busy - up early, interview, pack, off to scan (it's 3 hours away - it's my favorite doctor and I hate doctors so I need to go to him plus he took care of me after my M/C), then weekend with friends.



pixie p said:


> Grand - yey for your scan tomorrow! Hope all goes well x

Thanks so much *Pixie P*!



Chilli said:


> Bravely dipping my toe in the PAL threads - hello friends old and new. Had a great scan today at 9.4 weeks and as this is nearly a week past where I've got with my last 4 pgs I'm hoping this ones a keeper... so I'm joining you if that's ok?

Welcome hon :wave: Glad you want to join us!!! Can you tell me your BFP date and EDD (I put updates on page 1 so everyone knows who's who and what's going on with the pregnancies ;) )? So happy that your scan went well. What were you able to see...I have mine tomorrow at 8+6.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - I just wrote you a message but I'm so unbelievably sorry that this is happening to you...life is not fair. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks Grand - good to see you here too - I think BFP was 26.1.11 (will check) and ED is 8.10.11 - wow seems weird to actually be saying that!

My LO was jumping all over the place like a complete nutter. Gynae said "well no need to look for a heartbeat today!" what a great feeling! I've had bleeding on and off for a few weeks so every week is a bonus. He also pointed out which bit was the head and arms and legs - it's a real baby! I'm a bit spoilt as wonderful gynae is scanning me every week - I think I'm a bit experiemntal for him as he's trying out prednislone on me. Last week couldn't see nearly as much so don't be disappointed - all you need to see is that little heartbeat going!


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Sorry I missed your comment somehow...I'm here and alive and :wacko:. I have my scan and interview tomorrow so I'm a bit a nutcase :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome, Chilli! Glad to have you with us and so glad that your scan went well today and you got to see your LO bouncing around, that is wonderful!


----------



## pixie p

Chilli - Hello! Lovely to see you here and so pleased that everything is going well for you. x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Welcome Chilli!

Good luck for your scans tom Grand & Shell!

I am still waiting for my date for early scan! Hopefully get the letter tom morn! 
I haven't got any symptoms really apart from weird niggling pain in my left side and some shooting pains up my bum! Has anyone else had this??

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Bellas--I have had some cramping the last couple of days and some of it has been up my butcrack (TMI haha)/lower back. I have read that this is normal because our uterus is expanding again around this time, 7+ wks is apparently a big growth week for the babes.


----------



## RGN

Hi Femmes Fetales! 

Just popping in to check on you all and am glad to see so many of you are doing so well. Looking forward to seeing all the upcoming scan results!

Sparkle, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I know we can all relate to what you're going through and are thinking of you during this horrible time. Will they run any tests for you to possibly give you some answers?

I just got the results of a recurrent pregnancy loss blood panel they did after my miscarriage last month and discovered I have two genetic blood clotting abnormalities: MTHFR and PAI-1, which could be the cause of my two losses. So I'm glad to have found out and will be treated accordingly in my next pregancy with daily blood thinner injections and mega doses of folic acid. 

I'm really hoping to be back here soon. In the meantime, I'll keep checking in on you all and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Amberyll23

RGN--so glad to hear from you hun and even more glad that you have been able to get some answers! Keeping my fx'd for you that you are back here really soon!! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Ladies, thank you all for your kind words.
I'm going to be stepping back a bit. It's just too hard right now. It hasn't really sunk in. I spoke to the dr on the phone last night and I'm going in on Tuesday to see what they can do for me. I'm just about ready to give up. Maybe C isn't supposed to have earth siblings...


----------



## sparkle

Good luck today grand and shell, holding you in my prayers too xx


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone

Grand - lots of luck your way today - you're really testing yourself with scan and interview on same day! Hope they are both wonderful

Shell - you too hun!

Pains in the bum - yes but mine are on my right side which is where my baby is nestling.

I can't stop looking at my scan photo - it's really happening at last... please don't take this one away from me


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies,

Sparkle, big hugs honey xxx

Loving the pain in the butt comments, hehe, I have had similar, glad I am not alone! and Chilli, you have just reassured me by saying your baby is nesting on the right, most of my "pains" are left sided and I was worried about that but I think my bubs is settling in there :)

Grand, good luck for interview and scan hun!

AFM - 12 weeks today! oh my gosh! cannot wait for my scan, 5 days to go. Trying to upload a bump pic...

how do I do it?


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning Kizzy,

My pains have been on the left side too, up my bum (tmi) and on side, I have been quite worried.

To put pic up click on the paperclip icon when you reply xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

does this work?
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kizzyt

ahh thanks Bellas, it worked! :) My 12 week bump/bloat!


----------



## BellasMummy

Wow great little bump Kizzy! xx


----------



## shelleney

Just popping in to say Good Luck for your scan today Grand!
Hope you get to see Little Blue and her heartbeat. Thinking of you and wishing you the best.

Welcome Chilli!

Loving the bump, Kizzy.

Talk to you all properly this evening 
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:hugs: to you. Take all the time that you need, hun, we are always here for you. I really hope that the doctors are able to give you some answers and help so that this does not happen to you ever again. :hugs:

Grand--thinking of you today hun. Good luck with the interview and your scan, I hope all goes well!:hugs:

Shell--thinking of you too hun and I hope your scan goes well today hun!:hugs:

Kizzy-LOVE the bump!! And Happy 12 wks!

Chilli--:hugs: I hear you on the scan picture, I can't keep from staring at mine either! And I know I don't get to see Baby L again for another whole month! These next few weeks are going to drag!!

Much love to all you ladies today, Happy Friday!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies

Chilli - welcome :flower:

Kizzy - loving that bump hun:thumbup:

Shell - thinking of you :hugs:

Grand - thinking of you too for your scan and good luck for interview

lots of hugs to all xx


----------



## kizzyt

good luck Shell! xx


----------



## Chilli

Great bump pic - and 12 weeks - whoop whoop!!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you Grand? and Shell?


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Im so sorry I have been MIA for a few days. I went out Saturday night (clubbing) and it completely exhausted me. I have been sleepwalking all week. I didnt really enjoy the night out. I was tired, cold, and people kept knocking my poor boobs :nope:
Anyways, I have spend the whole week peeing and feeling nauseas. Still no actual vomiting, just feeling sick all days and all night. then yesterday, I had some spotting in my underwear whilst at work. I was terrified. I left work immediately and went straight to EPAU. My OH met me at the hospital. After an hour, we were eventually seen by a doctor, who did a speculum. He said that my cervix was closed, and I didnt seem to be actively bleeding. He said it looked more like brown CM, and may be due to a hormonal imbalance, or an infection such as thrush. He took a swab, and I will get the results back on monday. We were both so relieved, as we had expected the worse.
So today, we went for our rescan. (on our first scan last week, there was no baby, just a yolk sac). Well, today we finally met Bo! She was measuring 7 weeks, and her heart was beating away! I cried tears of joy and relief! :happydance:
So we have our first midwives appointment in 2 weeks time, and then our 12 week scan in another 5 weeks time.

How are you all this weekend? Hope you and your beans are all well.
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Shell so sorry you have had a hard couple of days! But sooooooooo happy you saw little Bo's heartbeat!!!! I have been waiting for you to come online all day!!
I am so so happy for you!!
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--I have been so worried about you this week! I am so happy for your happy news!! Seeing Little Bo's heartbeat!! :happydance: That is so wonderful!!!! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As for Grand, we may not hear from her for a bit as I remember she said she was going out of town this weekend and may not have access to internet. Keeping my fx'd!!


----------



## shelleney

Bella and Amber (my original bump buddies) 
Thanks so much for your very kind messages.
Im going to try to get online more often, coz I hate not being here for you all. Need to try to post at least every other day. Hope you are both ok?
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--:hugs:

I am doing pretty well, thanks!...like you, I am nauseous ALL DAY, it sucks! But I'll take it! No vomitting here, just feel sick all of the time. Eating helps, but if I eat every time I feel sick, I'm going to gain 20 lbs in a week, I swear! Also having some wierd cramping (butt cramps!) and lower vaginal cramps, I keep worrying about them but trying to tell myself it is ok, just growing pains. 

I have bloodwork set for monday and f/u with gyn the end of the month, I don't get to see Baby L again until April 11th--which is going to drive me insane I think!


----------



## BellasMummy

I am also doing ok thanks.
I have also been having shooting pains up my bum!!
I was also having pain in side but now all over, hopefully just stretching pains!
I am still waiting for date for early scan! Hopefully I get that soon xx


----------



## milosmum

sorry ladies i have have not been on for a few days work has been manic!

Sparkle i am so so sorry for your loss all my love to you and your family at this time x

RGN lovely to see you popping in and i hope your blood results give you some PMA for your next try x

shells fabby new about your scan - did you manage to get a piccie? X

Grand hope all went well with your interview and scan x

Kizzy i LOVE your bump honey and good luck for the scan this week x 12 weeks already are you going to be the first of us into the second trimester? X

Chilli welcome nice to have you here and great news on your scans too x

amber, mum, bellas, hope the sore bums and sickness dont ruin your weekends!

Love to everyone cause its bedtime now xxx


----------



## shelleney

Morning!

Just for you Milosmum (and anyone else who is interested) here are some pics of my darling Bo. I love her so much already :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0052.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0053.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0054.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah such a cute little pic! Was it internal?
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Beautiful pics, Shell!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Chilli

Yippee Shell - great pics and know what you mean about the love!
Thanks again for the welcome all!
Not up to much this weekend - just escorting my daughter to all her parties!!!


----------



## sparkle

Shell- what amazing pictures. I'm so so happy for you both xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Love those pics shell. So pleased you got to see your little bo and all is well for you.

Will catch up properly later but wanted just to update you all. I went for my private scan today and everything is great. Saw bubs and could see and hear heartbeat. Finally feels like its going to be ok.


----------



## Amberyll23

mum--so glad your scan went so well and you got to see the baby's heartbeat, that is wonderful!!! I hope you are able to relax a bit more into enjoying your pregnancy! :hugs:


On a somber note, I started to spot today. :cry: I've had cramping on and off the last few days, which I mentioned was starting to concern me. It is not filling up a pad or anything, but is there when I wipe, and it is pinkish/red, not brown. I'm terrified that we may have lost Baby L. This is exactly how losing peanut started for me (only that loss started much earlier, when I was only like 5 wks along). All I can do is call the doc come Monday and see if she will get me in for another scan sometime this week.


----------



## sparkle

Amber- I can't remember where you are but if you are worried go to a and e. I went once when I started spotting in my pregnancy with C. They were able to scan me right away. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks Sparkle, I'm in the states. I have an emergency number for my gyn if the spotting gets worse or if I start to bleed. They will tell me to go to the er if it is bad, and I can probably have an external u/s done there. I'm probably going to stress it out until Monday, when the gyn will probably come in and have me scanned with an internal (their u/s unit is in the same office). 

I'm just very worried and stressed out. I've been doing EVERYTHING right this time, I want to scream. And I know that, in the end, there is nothing I can do about it. :nope:

I know you are going through a rough time too hun, thank you for posting. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Amber - my heart goes out to you - I've had on and off bleeding for a few weeks now - initially red on a friday night and couldn't get a scan til the Monday - I know it's really hard but don't despair - my LO is still going strong and hopefully so is yours! Try to chill out and think positive as much as you can - I nearly drove myself mad with needless worry.:hugs:

mumat - here's to great scans!!!!:dance:

PS I'm 10 weeks pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Amber - sorry to hear that hun. Like chilli said try and stay positive, will be thinking of you and hoping the spotting stops


----------



## BellasMummy

Thinking of you Amber :hugs:
Please try stay positive hun, spotting is so common xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pixie p

Hiya everyone!

Kizzy - LOVE the bump!

mum and shell - great news about your scans, glad they went well. Love the pics.

chilli - 10 weeks!!! Woo Hoo!!!! Double digits! Glad all is going well for you!

Amber - big hugs, try and stay positive. thinking of you.

AFM - 11 weeks today! Dating scan on Wed, i cant wait! Still feel nervous but trying to focus on the excited feeling instead! Have had no more bleeding since 8 weeks so i'm praying bubs is doing ok in there.


----------



## shelleney

Amber :hugs:

My heart goes out to you and OH at this time.
I know how stressful, scary, confusing and worrying it is, but please try to stay positive. Many women spot in pregnancy, and everything turns out fine. Actually, a few of us on this thread has had it recently, and our beans are still going strong (touch wood).
Could you maybe go to EPAU, or the gynae ward? They may do a speculum to see if your cervix is starting to open. If it isnt, you can try to stop worrying. 

Take care Hun. We are all here for you
xx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks everyone for commenting on my scan pics. I just cant stop looking at them, its such a distraction!

Happy 10 weeks Chilli! Hope everything is going well for you and your bean.
Happy 11 weeks Pixie! Good luck for your dating scan on Weds!
Hey MumAMH. Glad everything went well at your scan. Love your avatar pic!

Grand, I hope you are having a great weekend with DH and your friends. Cant wait til you get back so we can hear about your job interview and scan.....

xx

PS: no Bellas, it wasnt an internal scan, it was abdominal. They sonographer found her straight away!


----------



## Amberyll23

thank you all so much for your kind words. I woke up this am to no spotting and normal prego urine (sorry if tmi!). However, (more tmi, sorry) a few mins ago after a bm, I had some light pink in my cm. Nothing is transferring to a pad or underwear, not even close. I'm just keeping my fx'd that this is old blood or baby L making room or something like that. After peanut though, I can't help but fear the worst. I know that spotting can be normal, but damn, it's scary. Trying to relax and not do anything too strenuous today and will definitely call the md tomorrow! DH has been a godsend, and is staying very positive, which is a lot of help for me mentally right now.

Chilli--Happy 10 weeks hun!!

Pixie--Happy 11 weeks hun!! Good luck with your scan this week!!!

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Chilli

ooh it's all happening on this thread right now - what a lot of excitement!- I love that most of it is good and am still praying for you Amber!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Amber.
I am still having pink CM too. Just on the paper when I wipe, not in my underwear.
And its not every time I go, just once a day or so. Strange huh?
Im just hoping its Bo and Little L growing bigger and stretching our uteruses abit.
Thinking of you
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I apologize in advance that I haven't read any updates...I'm feeling really weak on the moment due to food poisoning...Here's my update from my journal. I will catch up with you all hopefully tomorrow if I'm feeling better. X
Can you all pray that little blue won't be affected by this food poisoning I feel like a terrible mother if I ever endangered his/her life. 

*Good News* - The scan was amazing...I saw our little blue who is now "bouncy blue". He/she is measuring perfectly and has an amazing heartbeat. I was so happy and nervous I couldn't stop laughing and he/she bounced every time with me...it was so cute. I didn't cry...I was just in awe to actually see something there in the first place.

*Bad News *- We were at a friends house this weekend and Saturday night they served a meal with raw veg and salad (pre-packaged kind I believe). I'm avid about washing my veg being a vegetarian but I guess they are not...6 hours later I was vomiting all night long and then dry wretching...I'm still very weak and couldn't eat anything today so I'm just on water. My OH got sick the next morning and he's feeling very bad as well so I know it was food poisoning and not pregnancy sickness. I'm just completely gutted I would do this to my baby. I'm freaking out it was listeria maybe. If I don't feel better tomorrow I will go to the doctor's but at least the vomiting has stopped. I think I got everything out of my system and nothing got digested at all so I'm hoping this will protect "Little Blue". They said pregnant ladies have stronger reactions and faster to food poisoning so it would make sense that OH didn't suffer until today.

*Other News* - I got the job! Sod's law I feel like complete crap and have to be up and professional by 8am tomorrow.


----------



## milosmum

Amber - hope this spotting stops and your doctor can get you scanned asap to put your mind at ease x

MumAMH - lovely news about your scan x

Grand - brilliant news about the scan and job but so sorry to hear you are poorly. Hopefully as you say the fact that you vomited so much means nothing was left behind to upset Little blue x

Love to everyone else hope you aren't all feeling too sickly xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Amber/Shell hope the spotting stops soon xx

Grand great news on scan, hope you feel better soon xx

Hope everyone else is ok!

Well I went to A&E today as I was having bad pains down my left side, I was really worrying it could be ectopic, but luckily it was all fine and I saw a lovely strong heartbeat. I am so relieved xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies, 
It feels like so long since I've posted here. Every time I mean to try and catch up I run out of time. 
So, I _will _find some time to sit and do some reading and have a catch up. Just thought I'd better pop in to let you know I havent forgotten about anyone. 

Amber - just wanted to offer you some positive vibes (being sent your way now). Its funny how many, many women have spotting in early pregnancy and think nothing of it. Not us tho! I pray to every god that ever existed that your spotting is of the 'normal' variety and your little baby is perfectly fine.

AFM not much to report. I thought my next scan was to be on the 23rd March, but on closer inspection of my appointment card, i now realise its on 28th march. Those 5 extra days feel like forever. Still feeling very very tired in the day and I grab a little nanna nap whenever I can. Boobs havent been 'sore' since about 8 weeks, but nipples are more sensitive. I actually feel pregnant. I am banking on the fact that this MUST mean that baby is still alive and well in there. 

Hope you are all doing well, and I WILL catch up!


----------



## BellasMummy

Here is a little piccy xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000501.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

wonderful scan pics ladies, I am BEYOND excited for Wednesday, i really FEEL pregnant and I think i'll be so shocked if there's nothing there, I will be saying my prayers though! I dreamt last night that it's a girl, my OH is still convinced we're having a boy.

Amber, big love to you honey, bleeding does seeem common and not always bad news. Grand hope you feel better soon.

this time in two days i'll be in the scan! OMG!!


----------



## Chilli

Whoop whoop for the great scans! So pleased for you both - it's a great feeling to know all is well!

Grand - stupid vegetables! Hope you're feeling better soon and I'm sure it won't affect your babs - they are very well protected from all that stuff. Congrats on the job too - what a day!

Amber you are in my thoughts - hope we hear some lovely news form you soon.

Kizzy - how exciting! I have another scan on thursday too and am starting to get nervous already.

AFM - feeling too well - want to feel sick and sore! Can't stop eating

My daughter (who doesn't know about chilli bean yet) started touching my boobs today. When I asked her why she said cos they're very big Mummy, I think they're full of milk for our baby - then she smiled at me coyly - I don't know if she's picking things up or just living in hope!

I'm sitting here looking at my sparkling kitchen - not sure if it's Spring or nesting but I think I have the cleanest kitchen in town now - have cleaned every inch of it!


----------



## kizzyt

so cute about your daughter chilli!! p.s please come and clean my kitchen!


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--thanks for sharing your spotting info with me. After saturday, I just had the one episode yesterday with a BM and again this am with a BM. My first morning urine was totally fine though, as was the sample I gave when I went for my bloodwork this am and again at work--all fine. So it is not happening all of the time, just sporadic and seems to involve BMs. I'm going to call the docs as soon as I get a break here at work this morning and maybe they can give me some comfort. I know they will probably want it to get worse before they will do an internal, but a girl can ask, right?

Grand--I am overjoyed that you got to see Little Blue bouncing around, that is so wonderful! Also, congratulations on your job! That is wonderful too!! I am so sorry to hear that you may have food poisoning, and Chilli is right, the babes are usually well-protected. As for listeria, I believe that that is mostly found in lunch meats and hot dogs, so you should be ok. Keeping my fx'd that all is well!

Bellas--that is a beautiful scan pic!! 

Melly--good to hear from you and glad to hear all is going well!

Kizzy--good luck with your scan this week!

Chilli--I think your daughter is one smart little lady!

My m/s is down quite a bit, and I am paranoid that this may be a bad sign, but at least my boobs are still tender to the touch. Will let you all know how my call with the md goes! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Still think of you hon :hugs:

*Kizzy* - Nice bumpety bump! So exciting your scan is coming up so soon!

*Shell* - So sweet you saw little Bo - very cute pics! What a relief. 

*Amber* - What a rollercoaster you have been on. Glad the spotting has stopped now. 

*Chilli* - Congrats on 10 weeks - your daughter must be very intuitive!

*Pixie* - Happy 11 weeks!

*Bellas* - so cute - thanks for sharing!

*AFM*: I survived the 1st day on the job...it's a bit overwhelming but it felt good to be working...just hope I get to keep it. Still a bit queasy but I can actually eat again which is good and I took a double dose of prenatals to makeup for the last two days.


----------



## Amberyll23

Called gyn's office and they want to see me today. So I will be going in for an appointment this afternoon. Still not sure I will get an u/s, but the doc was insistent that I come in today. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing. I go to a REALLY good gyn group, so hopefully this is just another example of how well they stay on top of things with their patients. I'm just a mess of emotions right now.


----------



## grandbleu

I think it's a good thing that they are right on top of things. You will get the assurance you need. I bet they would do an U/S to check for a HB etc. I know it's scary. Is your OH able to go with you today?


----------



## kizzyt

good luck Amber xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I think DH is going to go with me. He is trying to get someone to cover for him this afternoon in some meetings/conference calls as we speak. After peanut, he doesnt want me to go through anything like that alone again.

Thanks for the well wishes, I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## grandbleu

Good I'm so glad he's going to try to come...you should definitely not be alone. I know having OH hold me hand was an amazing comfort.


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck Amber, thinking of you xx


----------



## milosmum

:hug: Amber good luck for your trip to the docs xxx

Grand - glad you survived your first day on the new job - what is the new job? Hope you are enjoying it xxx

Kizzy - your scan is sooo close - good luck for Wed xxx

AFM - booking appointment with the midwife on Wed morning so just have to make it through one more day at work first! Feeling ok boobs still achey, some stretchy type pains in my belly this week and I have to undo the button on my jeans when I sit down or drive but I suspect thats just my fat tummy and nothing to do with bubs!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Well, I'm back. DH was able to go with me, which is good. Gyn examined me and said that my cervix was "high, tight and closed", which she says is a good thing, and no evidence of any active bleeding or leakage. She also told me that the placenta often starts to form around this time and embed in the uterus a little deeper, so it could be from that. 

She ordered an u/s, which I will be getting tomorrow morning (they could not fit me in today). She also ordered HCG bloodwork which I have to get Thursday and then Saturday (to make sure my levels are good and increasing). 

She couldn't give me 100% reassurance, and you could tell she really felt bad about that, but she said that the fact that we already have an u/s with a healthy heartbeat is a good sign and the fact that my cervix looks as it should is also another good sign. She said the u/s will definately give us more definitive answers.

So, going to try and relax and not worry about things and hopefully we see Baby L growing away tomorrow morning!


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh, and I've also LOST 2 lbs!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Glad youre appointment went well Amber! Makes perfect sense about the placenta. I'm sure that tomorrow we'll see a pic of Baby L looking beautiful and growing perfectly!


----------



## kizzyt

great news Amber, I hope that has been of some reassurance for you honey xx

milos, mine was defo like that, now its more of a football! hehe!

24 hour countdown ladies, how on earth am I going to get through the day!! I have ZERO interest in work!! :)


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning ladies,

Great news Amber!
Kizzy not long now!!

So I lifted a really heavy heater last nite do you think I could have done any damage. My OH wasn't here and really needed to move it! I now I am regretting it and worried! Do you think I would know if I did any damage?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pixie p

Amber - sounding very positive, great news!

Grand - Fabulous news on job and scan! Not so great about the sickness, i hope you have recovered and are feeling better.

bella - try not to worry im sure you've not done any damage, try and relax.

Kizzy - aaaahhhhh im so wishing the day away too! Good luck for tomorrow. I am looking forward to seeing your pics.

Hello and hope you are well to everyone else!

AFM - 12 week dating scan tomorrow! So excited/scared/happy/worried....... 
Will update tomorrow, praying baby is growing safe and well still.


----------



## BellasMummy

Thank you Pixie, good luck for tomorrow xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

good luck Pixie xxx

Bellas I am sure you're fine, do you have any pains or anything? Try not to worry, the stress wont help honey xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Kizzy, I don't have pains just worrying, that is all I seem to do!
xx


----------



## Chilli

I know what you mean Bella about the worrying - grrrr I wish we could stop!

Two scans tomorrow then - how exciting - and one is 12 weeks - wow - we're really getting there!?!

I seem to have gone into shut down - can't do anything much but eat! Just had a happy wlak around the garden and saw some spring flowers which was nice. Also the tree we have in memory of my first lost baby Soloman has gone on from teardrop buds to happy little yellow flowers - so I'm hoping he's happy for us. Just missed a midwife appt by 2 hours - was sure it was at 12 - durrr! So now have to go on thursday after my next scan


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy/Pixie--good luck with your scans tomorrow ladies, so excited for you that you get to see your happy, bouncing babes!:dust:

bellas--if you didn't feel any pain or cramping after lifting, you should be fine! but please be careful going forward hun with heavy things! while the babe is almost always fine, you don't want to hurt yourself!

Chilli--Soloman's tree sounds so beautiful, I just know he is looking down on you and is so happy! 

AFM: Scan is in 2 hours and I am VERY nervous. Been praying like crazy (as that is about all I can do!). I really hope Baby L is ok and that all of my worrying has been just that, worrying.


----------



## pixie p

Good luck at your scan today Amber, thinking of you!


----------



## Chilli

Praying for you too Amber


----------



## Amberyll23

Ladies--DH, Baby L and I thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers! I have good news! The U/S revealed a very healthy Baby L, measuring perfectly at 7 wks, 6 days and with strong hb of 158! The tech was also able to locate, after a bit of searching, a small subchorionic hemorrhage right near my placenta, which is likely the source of my spotting.

She could not tell me much more about it (techs are only allowed to say so much), but I have done my research on it and it is exactly what the gyn suspected yesterday when I went for my appointment. It is likely my placenta burrowing in and causing a slight disturbance in the uterus. There was no damage/bleeding showing anywhere in the sac or around the baby.

The hemmorrhage is small, so should heal on its own. If not, I have to go back to the doctors. 

I am so relieved, words cannot describe.

She did give me a couple pictures, but they are fuzzy as she was able to get all this info just from the external u/s and did not even need to do an internal. (My internal ones from 6.1 wks are much more clear.) 

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers, I can now actually relax a bit today!


----------



## kizzyt

fantastic news!! well done baby L!! xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Excellent news Amber, so your edd is the 26th, mine has changed to 24th.
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vixmar

Amber... brill news with you scan....

Kizzy and pixie good luck for you scan 2moz!

Rgn- Really glad to see you popping bk! Glad at least you now have a answer to why what happened did and now somthing can be done to prevent it!

Shellney- like i said in the private msg, im sooooo please for your scan result!!


Well ive reached 11 weeks now....roll on another 2 weeks and i will be able to breathe more easily!

Sickness has all gone!!! yay!!! 
Ended up buying some maternity clothes from next the other day.... as no trousers fit me but my bump isnt anyway near big enought to keep maternity pants up lol so for a few more weeks ill just struggle on with a bobble keeping my pants up!!
other than tirdness and wee'ing allllllll the time all my symptoms have almost gone!!

Ive also bought a angelsound doppler.... and i can recomend it!!
I got it from ebay for £23 it comes with leads n discs fro recording and the gel included!! it says from week 12+ but as ive already been messing with the doppler at work i know i can pick baby hb up, and even with the angelsounds i can hear it straight away!!

as i work in the hospital i have use of a bladder scanner..... and yes ladies i decided to DIY a scan!!! my baby looks like a teddy bear with arms and legs and a flashing hb, he was moving his hand and feet! awww i cried! but then relised i shouldnt do it again as if i hadnt seen a hb id have been very worried and id have had trouble explaining that to epau!!
Tried uplaoding the scan pic i did but it wont let me i have no idea why :-(
Hope you all well xx


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Pixie P* and *KizzyT* tomorrow!!! Happy almost scan day for you both!

*Amber* - Oh my gosh what a relief! I'm so happy for your Baby L - :happydance:

*Chilli* - What a sweet remembrance for your baby...the flowering tree is so hopeful. 

*Bellas* - Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

*AFM*: Job still going well...so far...I now have "evening sickness" - oh the joy! But the good thing is I only work mornings so I feel great then. 

PS. I'm trying to keep up with changes...I promise to update a bit tomorrow on the front page. X

*Vixmar* - Guess we wrote at the same time ;). Glad things are going well love with you and your wee teddy bear...how cute! Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## Chilli

Phew Amber - I'm so pleased for you - strange that you had an almost identical experience to my when I was about the same term as you - I'm hoping it's a good sign for us both and we have forceful babies who are burrowing their way in for the full 6-7 months more!

Good luck to girls with scans tomorrow - back with more good news I'm sure!

Glad your job is going well Grand, what are you doing?

Anbody else not feeling quite so exhausted all the time now? I'm hoping it's because I've crossed the 10 weeks


----------



## grandbleu

*Chilli* - It's a PA job in a yachting company...it's not my training/background but it keeps me busy and I need to make some money for little blue and I've worked on private yachts in my life so I'm familiar with how the business works - plus I get to speak French and English which I love. It's only part-time for the moment so I'm hoping to take on some private English lessons in the afternoon when I'm more settled with my job. I actually have another interview with an English teaching company on Thursday.


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas--Even though the due dates have changed, I still consider you and Shell bump buddies! :friends:

Vixmar--Happy 11wks hun! That is so wonderful!! And so exciting that you can sneak in peaks at your lo!! I know if I had access to the equipment, I wouldn't be able to resist either!!

Grand--so glad to hear the job is going well hun! I hope you are able to get the english teaching job as well! I hope you are feeling better from your food poisoning!! Also, my m/s hits me more in the evenings as well. I have found that lying on my side with feet propped up with pillows helps a ton!

Chilli--I agree, we have some strong babies at work in there! (As a side--My DH has already started calling the baby "Evgeni" for his favorite Penguins Hockey Player--I'm still sticking with Baby L! haha) As for tiredness, I'm still exhausted at the end of the day, but not so much during the day anymore. I was crashing a lot around mid-day for a couple of weeks. They say as we near the end of the first trimester, we start to get some energy back! 

Thinking of you ladies who are scanning tomorrow!! 

Thank you all again so much for your loving support these past few days, it meant SO MUCH to me!! :friends:


:dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## BellasMummy

Definately! I love having 2 bump buddies xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh, I almost forgot! Something happened at the U/S that I wanted to share. After the tech had taken the pictures of the screen she needed to, she went back to the one that she was going to give us as a photo and announced "There's your Peanut!" I almost died! At first I was like, "no, I lost my peanut last year!" but then I thought, maybe this was little Peanut giving his blessing for Baby L and watching over his little sibling. Anyways, it gave me the chills but afterwards, I realized that it also felt really, really...right.

It makes me feel better about this pregnancy in any event!!

I don't know, maybe I'm just being a kooky crazy preggo lady! :wacko:


----------



## Chilli

Oh Amber - I think that's lovely - made me cry! Hormones!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy/Pixie--thinking of you ladies today, hope all goes well with your scans!!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## milosmum

Amber - brilliant news on the scan and I think it is lovely that your tech was talking about 'peanut' definately a good sign I think x

grand - sounds like a really interesting job hope your other interview goes well x

Pixie and Kizzy - hope everything goes well today x

Bellas - try not to worry I have been lifting lots of heavy stuff at work cause I keep forgetting I shouldn't but I will try to dodge the lifting when I can! 

Vix - I don't blame you for self scanning - I scanned one of my friends when she was pregnant which was just amazing and I am so tempted to scan myself too but I think that would give the game away to my work colleagues! Trying to keep the news to myself til 12 weeks and then tell family first, only my hubby and boss know that I am pregnant so a few more weeks of secrecy to go! 

AFM - booking appointment with the midwife was today which went fine - soooo may questions to answer and a huge bundle of notes and booklets to read through. Had a bit of a worry when she said I might have to be high risk due to previous ectopic but she rang the maternity ward at the hospital and they said they forget about the ectopic and now this pregnancy is in utero they class it as a normal low risk pregnancy! Pheww - which means I can book in to deliver at our local midwife led unit which I am pleased about. My only concern was that the midwife unit did not have a birthing pool but when I asked the midwife about it she did a little excited dance and announced that they are in the process of having one put in and it should be in use in a few weeks time so I should be allowed to use it in October (as long as no one else is in it!!!) She seemed really keen on the idea of waterbirth and wrote it all over my notes! I am just so pleased and excited about it now that I get the midwife led unit plus water!
Also she booked my scan for 11th April when I will be 12 weeks so now another 3 week wait xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - I love stories like that...I think it is very meaningful. 

*Pixie* and *Kizzy* - hope all is going well :flower:

*Milos* - Updated your scan date love. I'm so happy you may get the waterbirth you want!!! How exciting! I would love one but I doubt France is that progressive...I will try to see what my doctor says...he already knows I'm anti-meds and intervention. I think when I get through 1st tri, I'll talk to him more about my "birth plan"

*AFM*: I told my new job (just the big head honcho) and he said Congratulations! They still want me and it's not a problem...:happydance: Glad that step is over with at least. 

*Question*: Has anyone switched from morning sickness/all day sickness to now only evening sickness. I now am fairly good in the mornings and afternoons but the evenings are horrible..."throwing up" but nothing coming...just dry heaving...and can't eat dinner. Just wondering if anyone's M/S has changed behavior as well.


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

Well, I had the best morning of my life today!!! I have been really excited and confident this last few days but when we got to the hospital car park I started to cry and couldnt stop!! Even when we went into the scan room and she asked me to lie down I thought "I cant do it, I dont want to see in case its bad" but she was lovely and straight away showed me tinker and then his/her h/b!! AMAZING!! It was so overwhelming I completely stopped crying and just stared in wonder at the screen. We saw the brain, heart, kidneys, spine, the lot! its just amazing, my NF reading was low 1.99 and all other tests look great for no abnormality. Bubs kept jumping as if she had hiccups, so cute and funny but it took them ages to measure and eventually said she was 7.9cm and I am 13 weeks 5 days which is 8 days further than I thought!! woohoo!! so my new due date is 16th September and we'll have the next scan in about 6 weeks!! So so so happy!!


----------



## grandbleu

Lovely news *Kizzy*!!!! Chuffed for you...I love bouncing babies! Everyone's due dates are changing...going to have to change a bunch...just goes to show you this pregnancy stuff is not an exact science.


----------



## Chilli

Great stuff Kizzy!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

I tried to update as much as possible from reading back and your messages - if you see any wrong or missing dates for yourselves both EDD and Scan dates feel free to let me know. I hope I got most of it right.


----------



## pixie p

Fantastic news Kizzy!!! Glad all went well and being put forward is an even extra bonus!

Was also an amazing day for us! :happydance:

Baby measuring exactly to our dates and wriggling around lots. Was so emotional and i loved every minute. Everything appears to look perfect so far! :cloud9:
Did not get and boy/girl vibes from the scan and as we are staying team yellow i'm kind of glad! 

Will try and post some pics up later


----------



## grandbleu

*Pixie* - Awesome news for you too! So happy for you and your little wriggly one! I think it's still too early to see major boy/girl bits...will you find out later on??? I definitely want to know so I'll find out on the 20 week scan for sure.


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Pixie P, glad yours went well too!!

My OH still thinks boy as does my mum and one friend I sent the pic to. I still feel it's a girl, will put the pic on tomorrow :)


----------



## pixie p

Ah its so tempting, i desperately want to know the sex but we will be waiting until the birth like we did with our little boy. 
Im so happy today! It finally feels real. And i guess we will start telling people soon, how exciting! 
Tomorrow i will ring and book my 16 week appointment with the midwife so ive got my next app to work towards! 

Hope everybody is well x


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Kizzy and Pixie - what a wonderful day for everyone! Can't wait to see some scan piccies x

Grand - I am excited about possible waterbirth but know there is a long way to go yet AND I have to persuade DH that it is a good idea too!


----------



## Amberyll23

Arg! My internet was down at work pretty much all day...don't the big wigs have any idea that I was waiting on important news from my ladies?! I was going nuts!!

Kizzy/Pixie---:happydance: so over the moon that you guys got to see your happy, healthy babes today!! Wonderful news!! It does indeed make it more real, especially when you get to see them bouncing around and exploring their little homes for the next several months!

Milos--that is great about getting your waterbirth! I may sound a bit naieve here, but is a waterbirth where you give birth naturally in a pool of water? Is it usually just done with a midwife or do they have doctors? I have to admit, I haven't even begun to think about the type of birth we will have, I honestly forgot we ladies had options these days above and beyond the old hospital bed!! Oh--also just noticed, we are April Scan buddies! My 1st Trimester Screening Scan is 4/11!! And so is Mums! Big day for us!

Grand--so glad to hear that your boss is supportive of your pregnancy, that is really important and definitely should ease your mind a bit and make work less stressful for you!! As for the m/s--my m/s has changed up by the week. I've gone from sporadic bouts of nausea, to all day nausea, to afternoon nausea. Now it is afternoon/evening nausea. My mornings are usually fine. I dont throw up or heave, but I think it defintely changes on us!!


----------



## Amberyll23

P.S. Grand--When you get a chance (no rush!) can you add my most recent scan to the list? "March 15, 2011--7+6 with healthy heartbeat, small SCH noted"?

P.P.S.
I just realized I am 8 wks today, yay! :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Thanks for letting me know :winkwink: I added it to the front page. HAPPY 8 weeks!


----------



## kizzyt

here's my bubba :)
 



Attached Files:







Scan pic.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chilli

Lovely news Kizzy and Pixie - you're better than I am at loading pics - got a new one today - just about, little monkey wouldn't stay still for a measurement but all looks great!!!!!! Next scan is next thurs which is official 12 weeker and they've very kindly offered to keep scanning me after I come of all the meds so I know all is still well.

Loving all the good news on this thread!

Grand - sound great with your new job - love it when everything works together.

I planned lovely natural waterbirth with my daughter - 48hrs later was glad of the drugs frankly and plan to miss out all the pain inbetween this time! But lots of ladies have a wonderful experience with water - my sister said the best thing about it was that she was the first person to ever touch her baby! Listen to us all thinking about the births already!!??

My poor little girl has a tummy bug and neither of us have slept for the last 2 nights - love all the snugly hugs I get when she's not well though.


----------



## Chilli

Anybody else notice how many times I used "love" in that post? - must be feelin good!


----------



## milosmum

Amberyll23 said:


> Milos--that is great about getting your waterbirth! I may sound a bit naieve here, but is a waterbirth where you give birth naturally in a pool of water? Is it usually just done with a midwife or do they have doctors? I have to admit, I haven't even begun to think about the type of birth we will have, I honestly forgot we ladies had options these days above and beyond the old hospital bed!! Oh--also just noticed, we are April Scan buddies! My 1st Trimester Screening Scan is 4/11!! And so is Mums! Big day for us!

Amber - yes the theory is that you use the water as pain relief - it makes you more bouyant so you can move around and choose a good position and supports your weight, helps relax the tissues and muscles due to the warm water and generally seems like a good idea to me! In the Uk they will let you use gas and air (entonox) while in the water but if you need more pain relief then its back onto dry land! There is a good home and natural birthers section on BnB where I get lots of info about more natural births but I don't think I would actually consider a home birth! Don't know why waterbirth has got into my head this early on in the process I blame it on 'one born every minute' a birthing programme on the TV over here at the moment I just think the waterbirths look much more relaxed! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Grand, please could you add my scan to front page, 13th March 7W+6, strong HB. Next scan 11th April.

Thanks.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chilli

Grand - can I be added to front page please?


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday Ladies! Hope you are all doing well!

Chilli--Lots of love!! That is wonderful!! :hugs:

I got a call from the doc yesterday confirming the SCH and was told I don't need to do the follow-up HCG testing because the u/s also showed a very viable and healthy in utero pregnancy. Wish they had called sooner, as I had the first of the two HCG tests earlier in the day! :dohh: I told them this and they said just not to bother getting the second. Arg! I HATE needles, so I really wish they had called before I got stuck! 

Doc also put me on "pelvic" rest, meaning no heavy lifting, no exercise (nothing beyond walking), and no :sex: (poor dh!). When I told DH, he just shrugged it off, the dear!

Off to work with me, fixing to be a long Friday, but weekend is supposed to be decent weather with Sunday the First Day of Spring!! :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

*Bellas* - added your scan dates! 

*Chilli* - Sorry I didn't get you in there. Can you just remind me of your BFP date (if you don't remember exactly just take a good guess) and your EDD - MERCI

*Amber* - wow pelvic rest - never heard of that. Can you swim if you want? My OH has been on pelvic rest for 9.5 weeks lol - our poor husbands!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

so so sorry that i have been MIA all week. i am seriously ill. i have been diagnosed with shingles. and am waiting for blood results to see if i have slap cheek syndrome (parvovirus).
i feel so poorly, and have been stuck in bed all week, mainly sleeping.
but my main worry is Bo. if she contracts the parvovirus, she is in serious danger.
please pray for us both...

xx

ps, great news on everyones scans. hope you are all well


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! Its been a bit of a wait for me... but I am finally here to join you all! Got my :bfp: yesterday!! :happydance: Its still very early, 2 weeks since conception, so fingers crossed I'm here to stay. I booked my first dr appt for the 30th. Hope everyone is progressing along well!!
 



Attached Files:







Jan 2011 007 copy.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kizzyt

Yay, congrats IMP!!

Poor you Shell, wish you better and hope little Bo doesnt catch anything xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--oh hun, I know how very painful shingles can be, my DH contracted them a few years back and he was in absolute misery. You and little Bo are already on my prayer list (as are all you wonderful ladies!), but I will add some extra prayers and thoughts for your both. :hugs: 

Imp--so glad to have you with us hun! Congrats again on your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - I was just thinking about you today and that we hadn't heard from you in a bit. I'm so sorry to hear the reason why now. Drink plenty of fluids and take care of yourself. I'm not sure how that virus works but do whatever you need to do to get rid of it and make sure it doesn't touch "little bo". I am definitely praying for you hon. 

*Imppearl* - Major congratulations :flower: Right now is so scary but we're here every step of the way. :hugs: Can you let me know your EDD. :winkwink:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well accroding to my "Pink Pad" app my EDD would be Nov 23, 2011. But I am carful to say as its still sooo early....


----------



## LiSa2010

oooh I love "Pink Pad"! it is so accurate for me.... started usuing it the cycle before last and it has been on point.. :thumbup:

congrats again to all you ladies and hope to join you soon... :thumbup:


----------



## IMPPEARL

anyone know where/how i can get a ticker?


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah Shell I am thinking of you and little Bo, hope you feel better soon xx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congratulations Imp! So happy for you!!
xx


----------



## milosmum

Shellney - FXed for you and little Bo to feel better soon, look after yourself honey x

Imppearl - congratulations on your BFP - wonderful news x Try thebump.com or tickerfactory.com for your ticker!

AFM - 9 weeks today can't wait to see what fruity item I have become when I post this message!


----------



## milosmum

Aw yuck i don't like olives! Never mind atleast its another week towards the 12 week scan!


----------



## Lisa7

Hey girls, so sorry I have also been MIA for a while. just been sooooo tired and just feeling blaw and icky. 

Shel, I am thinking about you and Bo. How scary and awful. I hope you get better real soon.

Grand congrats on the job and the scan.

Yippee for all the great scans. I see many of you have had positive scans!!!!!

IMP Congratulations. Welcome. So happy for you!

AFM, Still feeling yucky. Threw up once this week. Had a hormonal migraine for 3 days earlier this week. That was terrible. My Dr. prescribed some strong meds but I didn't take them. I only took some Tylenol. Feeling better now but still having nausea on and off. I finally have my first scan date which is April 6. I can't wait. I feel myself wanting to start getting excited about being pregnant but then I tell myself you're not in the clear yet... but that 12\13 week mark is finally approaching..... Sorry again for not posting more often. I do think about you all every day.


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies....again I have no time to catch up!! I just quickely flicked through the last couple of pages....
Imp, welcome and congratulations!

Shell - i'm praying that everything is ok for you and Bo. 

AFM - I had a major scare on Thursday. I had yellow cm on Wednesday and it turned to brown on Thurs. Experience has taught me that after brown comes red. I went to the doc and got a referral for an ultrasound. Hubby managed to snag me the emergency appt at the ultrasound clinic (its normally a two week wait). I knew they were going to tell me baby had died, but instead, there was my beautiful rainbow baby, kicking and bouncing. I cried and sobbed and the sonographer had to wait for us both to calm down. She was very lovely and understanding. She found a spot that may have been the cause of the bleed, but said its so small she wouldnt have noticed it if I hadnt mentioned the brown spotting. She's not concerned about it at all. While i was there she did the NT scan, everything is fine but I havent had the blood test yet. I'm not worried about it. I booked my 19 week scan while I was there, but I've been told to get another referral from my doctor if I need a reasurrance scan in the meantime. I know I will. I've ordered a doppler from ebay that should get here in the next week or so. 

Pics of my Rainbow Baby!


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--Happy 9 wks hun!!

Lisa--So good to hear from you, have been thinking about you and hoping you and your lo are doing well! Sorry to hear about your migraine. I get normal migraines but have not had a hormonal one with this pregnancy, I hope you have been able to get some relief! Will be thinking of you and hope your scan goes well!

Melly--oh hun, I am so glad your scan went well and that the baby is ok! Your pics are gorgeous! I know exactly how you must have been feeling having gone through a bleed and emergency scan myself earlier this week. Keeping fx'd that your little one continues to thrive and for no more bleeds!


----------



## angelashope

Hi ladies, I have been reading through this forum and it has brought tears of joy and understanding. I am so amazed by the support you have shown one another through this stressful time. I am hoping that I too can join you remarkable ladies! I had a miscarriage aug-sept 2010, and got my BFP ealry march, I have no idea my due date b/c I have long cycles, and my early scan is not until the 4th of April. I also check my knickers and tp every br visit, and over anaylse every ache and pain, I have had my beta levels monitored but it still does not put me at ease, honestly reading through this forum has been the best medicine thus far, congrats to all and I hope to talk with you more often! Ang


----------



## grandbleu

*Mellybelle* - what beautiful and detailed pics you have - oh my! I love them...I'm glad your scare turned out to be unfounded and you got to see your lovely baby. I love 3D! I don't think they do that here in France. 

*Lisa* - So good to "see" you again...I was wondering where you'd gone to. Sorry you're feeling a bit miserable. I'll add your scan date hon! Only a couple more weeks then!

*Imp* - There are tons of sites that do baby tickers - you can click on anyone's ticker and it will take you to the host site and you can create your own. Some of the popular ones are Lilypie or thebump. I like the one I used because I could add a little picture. Good luck and let me know if you need more help.

*Milos* - I know I much prefer raspberries and blueberries...I have to check out what I am this week. I do like olives but it's not very sweet is it? 

*Shell* - How're you doing sweetie??? When you get a chance love to know - I hope you are quickly on the mend! Healing vibes your way. 

*Angelashope* - Welcome and sorry for your loss... PAL is definitely a rollercoaster of emotions. I'll add you to the front page and just let me know when the doctor confirms an EDD.


----------



## grandbleu

I think I've all caught up on the front page updates. 

*Chilli* - I looked back in the posts and found your BFP/EDD dates and 1st scan so I added them so don't worry about telling me again :)

*Angelashope* - You've been added as well :)


----------



## angelashope

thankyou so much grandbleu and happy and healthy weekend everyone!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for all your kind messages.
Im starting to feel abit better now. Think the shingles are on their way out. Just feel exhausted and wiped out now.
However, I am still waiting for my blood test results, to find out if I am immune to parvovirus. If Im immune, theres nothing to worry about. If I am not, I will need another blood test to find out if I have contracted the virus. If I have....well, it doesnt bare thinking about.
Blood results should be back on monday, then we will see where we go from there. Thankyou for your prayers, we still need them.
xx

ps: Melly, I am in awe of your amazing scan pictures! I just love them! your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## milosmum

Glad you are feeling a bit better Shellney FXed your bloods are ok x

Melly - I love your piccies, absolutely beautiful honey x

Welcome Angela I hope we can give you some reassurance and you can try to relax and enjoy the next few months xxx


----------



## Chilli

Shell - thinking of you hun

Grand - thanks for that - I tried to post a few times yesterday but it wouldn't work - very annoying!

Welcome Angela

AFM - just ate far too much lovely dinner at a friends house - washed down with tarte tartin - lucky I'm sporting maternity jeans - the only others I still fit in are in the wash! Am I the only one who seems to have psyched wasitline into looking at least 7 months pg? Am 11 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelashope

Chilli, My waiste is quit big already too but pretty sure it is b/c I am eating way more then I should! 
Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes! I am off for blood work this morning, I have been monitoring it weekly until my scan which is april 4th, so that means this monday and next monday blood then the following the sacan, I am counting down by blood work b/c 2 sounds a lot better then 2 more weeks! Wishing everyone a happy monday and healthy week!


----------



## Chilli

Eugh - I've woken up this morning and my chest (between my boobs) is all spotty and not very nice - I dressed it with tea tree and it's calmed down a bit! I've even been getting lots of little spots behind my ears which I've never had before - I'm hoping it's all good hormones whooshing around.

Angela - sounds like they're taking good care with you. I'm glad I'm not having bloods done though as at midwife's appt last week it took 3 and a student, several attempts and lots of bruising - since having my little girl it's been really hard to get any blood out of me! And I've had so much taken in last 2 years - will be glad when it's all over in October and I never have to give blood again!

Last week of 1st tri and counting...


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! 

Sorry I was MIA this weekend, Baby L was keeping my stomach a bit more upset than I would have liked! I was also just so EXHAUSTED and had a 2 day headache, so I spend most of the weekend lying down--elated that I am so pregnant, but frustrated that I could not do my weekend shopping and cleaning!

Angel--Welcome! So sorry to hear about your loss, but also so happy to see that you are expecting again! Congratulations!! You will indeed find a lot of love and support here, I don't know what I would do without these ladies! Hope your bloodwork goes well today!

Shell--:hugs: so glad you are feeling better hun, and keeping my fx'd for your test today that all is well with you and Little Bo.

Grand--Happy 10 wks!

Chilli--Happy 11 wks!! I hear you on waistline expansion, I think everything has bee pushed forward right now, and I feel like a penguin waddling down the street!!

:hi: to the rest of you laides, I hope everyone has a great start to their week! Spring is here!!!! :flower:


----------



## milosmum

Morning everyone! Well actually just realised its afternoon already - oops!

Been to the midwife again this morning and thankfully she suceeded in getting blood out of me today cause she couldn't get any last week! Next appointment is my 12 week scan in 3 weeks time. Enjoying the lovely sunshine up here and doing some gardening xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Hey lovely ladies! 

*Chilli* - Oh I get so bloated after a rich meal (tarte tatin...yum yum - I had the most amazing one here on my 30th bday - it was the tarte tatin flamed with amaretto and served with cinnamon ice cream! To die for! Thanks for bringing back that yummy memory). I wear leggings or a sweatshirt if the "pooch" comes out" 

*Shell* - Glad the shingles are almost gone - what a scare! Have you gotten your bloods back?

*Angelashope* - Wow - bloods every week - hats off to you...I avoid needles like the plague...I've just got some done and have one more set before 1st tri is over and that's it (I hope!)

*Milos* - glad you were able to get your bloods done...Oh how I hate needles! Enjoy the sun and light exercise of gardening. 

*Amber* - Ugh...what a miserable weekend for you...I have to say now at 10 weeks I'm starting to feel more human again. I hope you only have a couple more weeks of this. 

*AFM*: Work's still good and in fact I'm starting to work full-time next week (just for two weeks) to cover a colleague's holidays. I'm feeling better and only get very sicky feeling late at night and I usually dive into bed around 9-10 pm to avoid it and wake up refreshed for work. Getting my blood results back this PM so hoping everything looks good.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone. Good to hear everyone is doing well!

I had the worst dream last night! I Drempt that I lost the baby again! Its most likly that this is the fear that has been plauging me even before I got my bfp again. But its desterbing all the same! I also had a dream that I was with a bus of children, and for some reason we had to drive though a tornado! The Tornado was like chasing us! We we had to evacuate the bus and were trying to hold onto anything to keep everyone safe! But it just kept coming trying to get us! Then I woke up! Weird! 

I think that this is all about my fear, as I had a rough day yesterday. My mil was talking about my sil going thought 2 losses and now going to a fertility specilist as they have been trying 2 years! I'm just so scared to have to go through that again! I'm praying everyday!!!


----------



## milosmum

Imppearl oh you had a rough night honey! SOunds like all your worries are coming out in your dreams. Can you talk them through with your OH or write them down and maybe that will ease your worries enough to get a good nights sleep xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--:hugs: so sorry you had such a horrible dream, hun. I had one of those with Peanut and it was awful. :hugs: A lot of times dreams are definitely reflective of our innermost thoughts and fears, and we dream so vividly when we are pregnant! I had a dream the other night about my precious little beagle (who we lost to cancer about 1 1/2 years ago) and how he and I fell down an embankment into a raging river and I was scrambling to save him. I was able to get him up on the bank but got washed away myself! I woke up with my heart racing a million miles an hour! I'm constantly worrying about losing this baby and my beagle was my "baby" for 13 years, so I think he was that representation of my fear in my dream.

I hope your dreams improve hun, a lot of us ladies were having sex dreams around 5-6 weeks!

Grand--glad to hear things are going so well at work and I hope your blood results came back with good news!


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!!!

As you can see from my avatar, ive had my scan, its was the best scan ive ever sonagrapher was brill with me, he was layed with his hands on his face and did a complete flip, and i swear as she presed down n he flipped i felt it! maybe im imagening it or im more aware of my body but im sure im feeling little movments,this is my 3rd babe, anyone else heard of early movements??
As a bonus im a couple of days infront of my original dates.... im 12 and 2 days so now due on 1st oct, GRAND please could you change that on ur edd please??
Hope you all well, just finished work so gonna grab a bath
x


----------



## angelashope

wow there are alot of posts here on a monday! My blood had been more then doubling every 2 days and this time it went from 9000-22380, they say its strong so I am hoping it is normal to slow down at this point. 
Thanks to everyone for the kind wishes,
Chilli, last week of first tri... congrats I couldnt be more jealous-
for all of you with bad dreams I empathize, just remember they are only dreams well night mares is more accurate and try not to dwell on them-its fears coming out and thats it-when I first found out about this pregnancy I had a dream they were giving me a d&c while I was awake and I convinced myself it was omen-but its 4 weeks later and no sign of one yet-so try not to give them much thought! Wishing you all a restful peaceful night tonight!


----------



## Chilli

Vixmar - great news on your scan. And yes I can defo feel some movement in last couple of weeks - just the odd flutter in lower right side. LOVE IT!!!!!

Dreams - I've had some really wierd and pretty horrible ones - it is one of the symptoms of pg so even when they feel horrible try not to worry.

Angela - you'll be here too soon


----------



## Amberyll23

Vixmar--What a lovely scan pic!! As for baby moving, they say ladies who have had children already have a very good chance of feeling their babes starting as you near the end of the first trimester, so I bet you absolutely DID feel your babe!!! 

I hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful day!

AFM: I'm currently trying to figure out how I can be hungry and sick to my stomach at the same time...


----------



## angelashope

13 more days till the scan,positive thoughts beginning to waiver, any powerful mantras for me, such a horrible wait!


----------



## milosmum

Amberyll23 said:


> AFM: I'm currently trying to figure out how I can be hungry and sick to my stomach at the same time...

Amber - I get you there! Starving and sick all at the same time - such fun! Even more annoyingly much as I know I should eat healthy food I now only want to eat junk! Having to make myself eat fruit and veg!

Vix - congratulations on your scan your piccie is lovely and I am so excited for you that you felt the baby move xxx

Angela - hope the next 13 days fly past for you honey x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amberyll Funny you should talk about alot of you having sex dreams... I had one of these last night :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi:.ladies..I know I haven't graduated to this link yet but I miss hearing how you all are doing so wanted to pop in and say hello and hope all is going well:flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies!

Imp--glad to hear you are having sex dreams too! They are so much better than the dreams of our fears/worries! :hugs:

Love--hey hun, thanks for stopping by! I can't wait for you to join us and I just know you will be here soon!!! I'm keeping your seat warm!!!

Milos--so glad I am not alone! It is driving me nuts! I am actually craving fresh fruit right now. I also find that whole fruit icepops help ease my stomach a bit at night. Too much sugar makes me sick, so I have to hunt down anything that is all fruit or as much all fruit as I can find. So I have been eating lots of berries, bananas (poor DH is allergic!), apples, etc. And fruit smoothies are great for drinking! I just can't wait until I can eat normal meals again! Every week it seems to be 1 food group I can stomach and the rest makes me ill! Arg!

AFM==9 wks today! :happydance: Excited because I am now officially past the date where I m/c my little Peanut back in September, so I feel a bit more hopeful and positive. I know I am by no means out of the woods (do we ever feel out of the woods?) yet, but I feel much more relaxed!

Hope you ladies are having a great day!!


----------



## pixie p

Hello everyone! Glad to see everybody is doing ok and wonderful news on the recent scans! Have been working lots so must go back and have a good catch up.

I dreamt last night that we had another gorgeous boy! A 9LB baby boy! Have a long wait to see if it was right tho!


----------



## sparkle

Just stopping by to say hello...

Shell- so sorry youve been so ill. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

All these scans look so beautiful, congratulations ladies
xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi Sparkle - how are you feeling?

Happy 9 weeks Amber - you can relax a bit now!

Pixie - 9lbs!!!??? That would make your eyes water!

Sexy dreams - mmm defo better than scary ones - I've just had lots of weird dreams about random people (not sexy!!)

Last night I started feeling really sick again, couldn't sleep at all, which has continued all day today - yuk! Of course now it's got me worrying about scan tomorrow - worrying on wednesdays standard in my house these days! Anyway going to eat something yummy see if that helps!


----------



## Amberyll23

Chilli--good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!! :flower:


----------



## pixie p

Chilli good luck for your scan today! :flower:


----------



## BellasMummy

Good Luck Chilli xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies, just checking in, how's everyone doing? Chilli, good luck for your scan hun xx

I am good, seem to be growing by the day, 15 weeks tomorrow, the time is starting to pass quicker now!! Waiting for my second scan date when we can find out what we're having but in between I have my midwife check in less than two weeks where I think you get to hear the heartbeat again which is exciting!!

Loving the sunshine in London, makes me want to go on mat leave now! haha! xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

I can't wait till I'll be able to hear the heart beat, or movement, anything. My mother has a farm and lots of baby lambs, she has a stethoscope just incase, I'll be using that! lol


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

im so sorry for being such a cr*p friend lately. i shouldve been on here supporting you through all of your journeys, instead of wallowing in self pity :nope:
but now im back, and i promise im here to stay!
hope you are all doing well, and your beans are all growing nicely. good luck to those who have scans and appointments coming up. cant wait to hear how you all get on :friends:

AFM: the shingles have more or less disappeared. still feeling a bit worn out from it all, but getting stronger everyday. finally got my blood results back this morning, and im immune to slap cheek syndrome (parvovirus). woohoo! thats means there is no risk to Bo. shouldve had my first midwives appointment today, but moved it to next thursday, as still not feeling 100% today. Little Bo will be 9 weeks tomorrow! i cant quite believe we've made it this far....2nd tri seems in sight!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Just a quick question .... I love peanut butter, and I'm not a big meat eater so it's a source of proteen for me. But a friend of mine didn't think I should be eating it during pregnancy. Any input?


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell-- Good to hear from you hun and SO GLAD to hear about your blood results, that is wonderful!! :happydance: Also glad to hear that you are recovering well from the shingles. I hope you are 100% soon!!

Kizzy--wow! 15 weeks already!! Time is indeed moving fast!! Can't believe you will soon know what you are having, do you have any guesses so far? Oh, and send some of that beautiful weather across the pond, we are actually getting SNOW today, bleh! 

Chilli--thinking of you hun! hope today goes well!!

AFM: not much to report, same all day nausea, worse at night, sore boobs! I'm finding myself snacking constantly to help the nausea, so I'm pretty sure I've gained back the pounds I lost a few weeks ago and then some!! DH told me he had a dream Tuesday night that we went for our 20 wk u/s and were told we were having a boy! I've been having a feeling that I am carrying a boy, but it is my first, so I could be TOTALLY wrong, haha! I just thought it was so cute that he is actually dreaming about Baby L--it means he thinks about the baby!!


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--here is what I found on Peanut Butter:

Expert Answers

Matthew Beshara, ob-gyn 
Yes, it is safe. There are foods that women should definitely avoid, such as high-mercury fish, raw fish, and deli meats. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has made these recommendations. But neither the FDA nor the medical literature indicates that peanut butter is unsafe to eat during pregnancy. There isnt any proven risk of passing along an allergy to the baby.

Marcie Treadwell, ob-gyn 

Most women who eat peanuts or peanut butter during pregnancy will have children without allergies, but this exposure does seem to increase the risk.There is a suggestion in the medical literature that women who eat peanuts one or more times a week during pregnancy or who have more exposure to peanuts during their third trimester of pregnancy may be more likely to have children with peanut allergies. A family history of allergies increases this risk.

I recommend limiting peanut intake in the third trimester and while breastfeeding, especially if you have a family history of allergies. This wont necessarily protect your child from developing an allergy, but its a good precautionary measure.


Janice Aubey, ob-gyn 

Peanut butter is great source of protein. If you dont personally have a peanut allergy, I dont think you should be concerned that your child will develop an allergy if you eat peanut butter while youre pregnant. And even if you or one of your immediate family members has a peanut allergy, it doesnt mean that your child will definitely be allergic.

Children only inherit a tendency to be allergic. There's no real evidence that being exposed to peanuts or peanut butter in the womb will increase a childs risk of having a peanut allergy. However, if you do have a strong family history of peanut allergy, you may want to be more cautious about when you first introduce peanut butter to your child. (Of course, if the family history is that strong, you probably wont be serving peanut butter in your home.) Always talk to your childs doctor before introducing new foods during the early years.


----------



## Amberyll23

Arg--just got a call from the MD's office, I failed my 1 hour glucose test. Now I have to go back for a 3 hour test (which means I have to fast and then get blood drawn 1x each hour for 3 hours). I'm really hoping I pass the second!


----------



## Chilli

Shells - great to have you back and on the mend - so pleased you had good news and all is safe! Funnily enough a friend of mine has just been diagnosed with shingles - I was supposed to meet her on Monday but it fell through luckily!

Amber - what are those levels for? Love your OHs dream. Of course he's thinking about the baby! I knew my daughter was a girl even though everyone told me otherwise! I've also been right about the sex of my other babies too as they told us. This one I think is a boy too.

Peanuts - can't get enough of them! But watch out for all the calories girls!!!!!!!

Thanks for all your lovely wishes - scan today was BRILLIANT!!!!! everything good and measuring 12 weeks 2-3 days so has caught up on self from earlier measurements. He had his little legs crossed - how sweet! I turned down the nuchal scan - no way I'd take any further tests or do anything about it anyway. I love my baby!!!!!!!!!!

Also went to see my occupational health advisor who was lovely. I was refered before pg as was struggling with depression at work. Have been off since BFP on docs advice. Today she told me she knew how I felt as had MC too and that this was a very precious baby so not to go back to work at all - not sure still debating it, but feels good to know I have the option - need to see GP tomorrow.


----------



## Amberyll23

Chilli--:happydance: so glad your scan went well! That is wonderful! And I love that he had his legs crossed! He doesn't want you to see yet! :winkwink: 

On my glucose test--it's a pre-screen for gestational diabetes. When you fail the 1 hour test, you have to go back for a 3 hour. It involves fasting and chugging a sugar drink, then they have to draw your blood once per hour for 3 hours to measure the levels. On the first test, it is just 1 draw. A lot of women apparently fail the first, but then pass the 3 hour, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Of course, I forgot to ask what my level was, so I'm not sure how high I was exactly. Also, reading up on it now, I see that diuretics (which I am on for my High Blood Pressure) can cause elevated levels, and I had taken a diuretic that morning! Arg!

Fortunately I see my MD next week so I can talk to her about it before I take the 3 hour. I'm actually more annoyed with having to be stuck with needles because I have VERY small veins, they always roll and collapse when people try to take blood. And then they NEVER believe me when I tell them this, so they end up sticking me over and over trying to get the blood! :growlmad:


----------



## milosmum

Chilli - congratulations on your scan honey - wonderful news xxx

Amber - urgh sounds like you've been having lots of needles - I really hope you can avoid that 3 hour test and more needles!

10 weeks tomorrow - still only DH and my boss know I am pregnant and we are waiting til after my 12 week scan (2.5 weeks away) to tell anyone else so its just a waiting game for us at the moment xxx


----------



## Chilli

Happy 10 weeks Milos - it's great that most of us seem to be doing so well - I might even spoil myslef and get a ticker!!!

Amber - urgh - I hear you on the difficulty getting blood thing - I always end up like a pin cushion and the last time I had to have a general the anesthatist (how do you spell that) just gave up and shoved it in my muscle which meant I still get a sore wrist sometimes! Hope you find you don't need other test!


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats on the scan Chilli, wonderful news!!
Amber, hope the next test goes well for you :) 
Hi everyone else!!
I had my letter from the GP last night confirming bubba has no risk of DS, yay! Nice to see it in black and white.
I had some friends over last night as OH was away with work and got to bed at 12 so I am zzzzzzzzzzzzzz today! It's going to be a long one!!!


----------



## Chilli

Kizzy - that's lovely news for you! 

I'm also a bit zzzzzz and my daughter is sick again!!! and has had me up since 4 am!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Morning everyone! :hi:
Told you I'd be back! :winkwink:

Hey Amber, sorry to hear about you needing the 3 hour GTT. Hope they manage to get to your veins OK. And I loved hearing about your DH's dream. How lovely. Glad things are going well for you.

Sorry Imp, I dont know about peanut butter, as I have a severe peanut allergy! Hope you can make an informed decision soon. ps: great to see you on this thread.

Hey there Chilli. Glad to hear your scan went well. Are you gonna change your ticker to say 12w3d? Im not having a nuchal scan either, but I dont condemn anyone who wants it. Also, great news that your occupational health advisor is being so supportive. I suggest you take as much time off work as you need (and can afford).

Happy 10 weeks Milosmum! nearly out of 1st tri.... good to hear from you.

Great news about the low risk of DS Kizzy. Bet thats a weight off your shoulders? Cant believe how far gone you are already. Wonderful!

AFM: feeling better everyday. should be returning to work on monday after 2 weeks off. I have missed the kids sooo much. Also (and so sorry for the TMI) this morning, when I went to the toilet, I wiped and found something on the tissue paper. It was yellow, thick, jelly-like mucus, in a long thick string (so sorry for detail). Does anybody have any idea of what this could be? Did anybody else experience this at 9 weeks? Im trying not to worry, but its very unusual for me, and im concerned it could be bad news for Little Bo. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks

xx


----------



## pixie p

shell - i asked my midwife about this on my first. She said its perfectly normal, the mucus plug is forming and discharge like that is normal and will be much heavier than usual. just as long as its not smelly or green which could be an infection. Try not to worry


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Milos--Happy 10 wks hun!! :happydance:

Kizzy--excellent news on the DS results hun! Hope you are able to get through the day being so tired! :hugs:

Chilli--sorry to hear your little lady is sick today. poor dear. I hope she starts feeling better soon and you are able to get some rest!

Shell--so glad to hear you are feeling better and will be able to go back to work next week! Also, like Pixie says, what you are experiencing is totally normal. I started to have that type of discharge a few days ago, and was told by my gyn the exact same thing as pixie was told by her MW. As long as there is no odor associated with it, it is to be expected!

AFM: I decided to hold off on my 3 hour test until after I see the gyn next week. I have done some research on my blood pressure medication in my law office's medical journals, and I am on a Thiazide diuretic which is well-known through many studies to elevate blood sugar, and I have been on this medication for over 8 years now. So I am going to talk to her about it. If I can get on a different diuretic with my GP that does not have such a drastic impact on blood sugar, I may be able to reduce it and have better results.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies - sorry for being MIA...been busy with work - and although it's only 5 hours a day...I am zonked and even take afternoon naps (I HATE afternoon naps so that's definitely weird for me ;) ). I'm working full time for the next two weeks as well so I'll have to bring some power snacks to get me through the day. I also had "red spotting" scare but nothing else happened and I think I will just trust that all is well and wait for my scan in a couple of weeks.

*Vixmar* - Changing your EDD now to Oct 1st! 

*Amber* - Wow 9 weeks! :happydance: I didn't know they did the GD test so early I thought that was 3rd tri stuff. Hope you don't have it in the end. 

*Shell* - So happy you are feeling better and there's no danger to your wee one at all. 

*Imp* - I heard the peanut butter thing but only on this forum...I think it's fine if you don't have allergies to it - your babe won't either I assume.

*Chilli* - Lovely scan news!

*Milos* - Happy 10 weeks! :happydance:

*Kizzy* - excellent news that tinker has no sign of DS. You're totally in 2nd tri! Our 1st graduate.


----------



## milosmum

Shell - glad to see you back and feeling better honey. 9 weeks is great news - it all seems to be flying by at the moment!

Grand - don't worry about your naps just enjoy them - I spent most of today in bed cause I had a day off! So much for washing, cleaning and gardening!

Kizzy great news from the docs and 2nd tri already - are you feeling better and less sick yet? Have you gained the pregnancy 'glow' yet?

Hope everyone else is feeling ok, not too tired or sickly! 
We are babysitting my 3 year old godson and his 9 month old sister tomorrow afternoon, night and through til their parents get home on Sunday! Its our first overnight sitting them so I am a bit nervous especially cause they are both sleeping really badly at the moment but I guess we could do with the practice! Wish me luck and I hope you all enjoy your weekends xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--good to hear from you! glad things are going well with your work, and I hear you on the napping. I never take naps, and find myself napping constantly when I get the chance!! Sorry to hear about the spotting, but glad it has cleared up!

As for the bloodtest, it is early, yes, and you are correct, they usually don't test for that until later, but when I went in for my bleed, this doctor (who is not my usual doctor) threw a whole myriad of bloodwork tests at me and told me to take them due to one risk or another that she felt I had. I see my regular gyn on Wednesday, so I want to talk to her about these things before I just jump in to more bloodwork that may not even be giving the right results due to medication I am currently taking!

Milos--good luck with your babysitting hun! I hope they don't wear you out too much! :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Babysitting was exhausting! You can never let them out of your sight! Thankfully we struck lucky and they both slept straight through 7-7am (although our clocks went forwards last night so its 11 hours straight!) Their parents would not believe us that they slept so well and were well behaved but generally they were very good. Managed to keep them busy all day - swings, park, baking cakes etc so hopefully they will sleep well for their mum and dad again tonight!

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## angelashope

I hear you about exhausting, I am a primary teacher and I crash every night-they dont let you rest-sounds like you are a great babysitter and god mother-they are lucky to have you!


----------



## Chilli

angela - I'm a primary teacher too - in a really challenging school - hence doc has signed me off for this pg - it's a big relief not to have to face it as have worked through all my previous pgs and it's a struggle - like you say they don't give you down time!

How is everyone?

I've had the most fabulous weekend seeing friends and playing with my daughter at the beach - even gave my toes a (nippy) dip! I'm sure the whole weekend was made a million times better with the knowledge I made it through the first tri!


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--sounds like you had a wonderful weekend hun, even though a bit exhausting! 

chilli-congrats on making it through the first trimester hun! :happydance: we have another graduate! and the trip to the beach with your daughter sounds so lovely! 

AFM: felt crappy most of the weekend (m/s crappy), i have resigned myself to the fact that I will never visit the porcelain god, but I am destined to have nausea forever! haha dh and I had a lovely lunch date on Saturday, but then afternoon nausea kicked in so we had to end our day trip a bit earlier than I wanted to! spent most of yesterday being a slugabed, but I did get the bathrooms cleaned (all 3 of them!)! I see the gyn on wed for my monthly check and to talk about my blood pressure meds/issues with my blood sugar. Really want to get that all cleared up sooner rather than later! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic monday!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! sounds like everyone is doing well, aside from that nasty nausea. Hope your feeling better soon Amberyll!

Afm I have the worst zit of my life. lol Guess it could be worse. But its right at the top of my forhead, and its soooo sore! I never get zits so this is kiling me. It started 2 days ago and I cant seem to get it to come out totaly so I can get it to go away. Aside from that all is well, and I am trying to keep taking things as they come. I have my Dr appt on Wed so that will be nice to get in a over with. I'm hopeing they give me an early scan appt to ease my worries.


----------



## angelashope

Amberyll: hope you feel better soon!
Imppearl: Good luck at your appointment, I have my early scan next monday-still doesnt seem early to me-been waiting forever!!!
Chilli-I am also at a very rough and tough school, lucky you getting time off this time! I am a prep teacher so I move from class to class-but I am glad the year is close to done that is for sure! Congrats also on making it to 2nd trimester, I have yet to be there, here is hoping that I join you!
Wishing everyone a great week!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

So sorry I haven't been on recently! But I am back now!
Hope you are all doing ok and not feeling too sick!

Well I am 10 weeks today! My nausea has been ok today but have been very tired!

And I found my baby's heartbeat tonight with my doppler! I couldn't believe it! I found it straight away and it was around 180 bpm.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas--Happy 10 weeks! :happydance: and more :happydance: about the dopplar! that is wonderful!!

angel/Imp--thank you for the kind wishes on my m/s. I mean, I know it is a good thing, but dang! this nausea really knows how to knock me out! sheesh! 

Imp--yes, you are in zit central right now! I had them all over my chin around 5-6 wks, it was horrible! I hadn't had acne since I was a teenager! It is all those chemicals and hormones raging through us right now, and it is a good sign hun!! :hugs: The acne will clear up though, I promise!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Ok so another note on the peanut butter. I have a lady in the office who's daughter is allergic. I asked her today if she ate a lot of peanuts or peanut butter when she was pregnant and she said yes... Hmmmm. I'm going to ask my dr about it too. But thought that was interesting.


----------



## pixie p

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok and feeling well.

Have just received my 16wk app with the midwife, booked for 13th April where hopefully will get to hear heartbeat again. And also received my 20 week scan app for the 17th May. Another couple of milestones, dates to look forward to!


----------



## kizzyt

ahh Pixie P your m/w is the week after mine. I havent got my 20 week scan date yet :(


----------



## pixie p

Ah its so nice to have appointments and scans to count down to, keeps me going! EDD's seem sooo far away at the moment but im sure they will be here before we know it!

I must admit i was very surprised to already be sent the date for my 20wk scan, somebody is on the ball for a change!!!
We are staying team yellow but for those finding out the gender, i really cant wait to hear what you are all having! 

Hope everybody is ok x


----------



## shelleney

Evening ladies :hi:
How are we all today?

Grand - hope you're not wearing yourself out by working too much. Make sure you get plenty of rest when you're at home. Thinking of you.

Milo - lovely to hear about your babysitting at the weekend. Glad it went well for you. And plenty of practise for when your LO arrives....

Chilli - congrats on graduating to 2nd tri! so happy for you. and your weekend at the beach sounds lovely.

Amber - sorry to hear about your severe nausea. Hope it starts to ease up soon. It should, as you are nearly in 2nd tri!

Imp - sorry to hear about the zits. They will clear up soon, im sure. Good luck with your Drs appointment, and I hope you manage to book an early scan.

Angela - I also work in a school (a special needs school) and Im finding it so exhausting. So I know where you're coming from. Hope you manage to find some time to relax.

Bellas - happy 10 weeks! and congrats on the doppler. I bet it sounds amazing!

Pixie and Kizzy - wow, you're both really steaming ahead now! good luck for both of your midwife appoitments and 20 week scans

AFM: I dont want to jinx myself, but I think my nausea might finally be easing up abit. I still feel it everyday (which is reassuring, as Id worry if it disappeared altogether) but it seems to be milder, and on less occassions during the day.
Also, I started using my doppler on saturday (9w1d). I didnt find the heartbeat, but I heard the blood pumping through the umbilical cord, and I also heard Bo moving around in there. Me and OH listen together every night, and its a really nice bonding experience. We are hoping to find the heartbeat very soon.

Hope you're all well. Take care xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Shell, hope you are feeling ok, my nausea has also eased off, I think this is around the normal time that it does!

The Dopplers are great aren't they, amazing what you can hear! I have been trying since about 8 weeks 4 days and only yesterday found it, it is so obvious when you hear it, like a galloping horse! Good luck, I hope you hear little Bo soon xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, im only 4 days behind you. So I should hopefully find it by the weekend. Thanks for that info :)
xx


----------



## milosmum

Oh doppler sounds like fun guys - Bella I am amazed you can hear it so clearly already! Sure you will be able to soon too Shellney xx

Glad the nausea is weaning off for some of us - looks like we are all progressing through 1st trimester now, hopefully lots of lovely 12 week scans to come soon x

AFM - we are trying to arrange family meals for a couple of weeks time so we can tell our families after we have had the 12 week scan but no one is co-operating! My sister has booked a riding lesson the night we want to see her and won't be free til 9.30pm - useless, since I have taken the day off especially to drive the 3 hours home in time for an early tea! My DH family are all off on weekends away and holidays and I can't seem to pin them down to a day anywhere near the scan date to tell them altogether. I don't want to pressurise them too much incase they guess why we want them all together! Lordy tricky things families xxx


----------



## shelleney

It is tricky, isnt it Milos.
I ended up just telling eveyone seperately, as I couldnt get anyone together.
I told my mum after the scan, my Gran a week after that, then OHs brother, and then OHs parents last weekend. But I still havent told my Dad or my sister!
Hope you manage to sort something out soon
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I have been feeling so nevous have been scared to post. Have been reading your posts though and decided to go for it. 

Thanks again Grand - BFP 20th March. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I will respond properly to your posts tomorrow, I'm feeling rather sickly today! bleh! Have my next gyn appt tomorrow, I'm hoping to get all this blood sugar fiasco fixed so I can move on to looking foward to my scan on 4/11!!

Bean--I am so happy you are here! Welcome hun! :hugs:


----------



## angelashope

Amberyll, feel better and best of luck tomorrow!
Bean-I also read for a while before I joined but a great place to put your mind at ease-happy and healthy hump day to all tomorrow! Today it is officially less then a week till my scan-hope I see something and get a date!! 6 more days!


----------



## Beanwood

Thank you for the welcome.

Amberyll - hope you can get things sorted.

Angelashope - Thanks hun. 
XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Had a really restless night worrying so phoned the early pregnancy assessment unit and they have booked me in for a scan on monday. They were really nice. 

Hope everybody is ok. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi Bean! Good to see you here!!


----------



## grandbleu

:) Hi ladies sorry about being too tired to post. Been working 10 hour days and then commuting so I'm a bit shattered at the end of the day. Can't wait for part-time again!

*Milos* - Awesome babysitting! When I was super young I babysat two 6 month old twins, a two year old, and a four year old (First how in the hell did the parents trust me with their kids - I was just a kid myself only 11 years old!!!)-I don't know how I managed. I hope you can get your family all together in the end but people can be so difficult especially when they don't think it's important because they don't know your big secret yet. 

*Chilli* - You are too brave to go in the ocean!!! Super impressed...I'm in the South of France and haven't even dipped my toe in yet. 

*Amber* - sorry you are feeling so yucky...Mine definitely started subsiding around this week - week 11 - so I hope it does for you as well. BTW How was your OBGYN appt on March 30th???

*Imp* - How do zits know the center of anything??? But they somehow manage to land smack dab in the middle of the chin or forehead. Did you pop??? 

*Bellas* - lovely heartbeat rate!

*Shell* - me too my M/S is slowly getting better...it's such a nice feeling. I love that you and your OH listen for the Bo's heartbeat. How sweet! :kiss:

*Beanwood* - Welcome :hi: I added you on the frontpage and put your 1st scan date for April 4th. Also can you just let me know your EDD when you can. Merci!

*PixieP* - Thanks for letting me know your dates...things seem to be speeding along :)

*Mellybelle* - Sorry if you posted and I didn't see but how did your scan go on March 28th??? MERCI!

*AFM*: Just busy working like I said. I have "thickness" (maybe a mini bump - it's kind of freaking me out only because I'm realizing my body is no longer just mine anymore...sort of a weird feeling at first). I wear lots of black at work to hide it :) M/S is going away slowly YIPEE! And in big news I have switched where I will be giving birth I think...before we were going to my favorite doctor that saw me after my M/C and is so nice but he live 3 hours away from us now that we've moved and I can't do a 6 hour round trip for every appt. So I found a clinic 20 minutes away that sounds/looks amazing and it believes in natural child birth and walking labor and pregnancy balls etc. if you want (it's so not in fashion in France...it's mostly on your back and epidural guaranteed) I want to try to have a no-pain relief birth dohh:) so it's nice that they at least support that option. I go for my scan on April 7th there and I hope I like it. I'm sad I won't have a the doctor I trusted but we just couldn't keep up with a long commute like that.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Phew, what a day!! Gyn Appt went long and I was JUST able to get back to make all my meetings this afternoon! So exhausting!

Imp--on PB, I just wanted to give you a personal experience. I spoke to my mother about this last week and she told me that with both my brother and I, she ate PB like crazy (PB&J, she said, was about the only thing she could keep down when she had m/s). In spite of this, both my brother and I are perfectly fine with no peanut allergies. In fact, I LOVE PB and have eaten tons of it since I was a kid. So I'm guessing this allergy risk debate is probably not as scientific yet as we future mommies would hope.

Pixie--so glad you were able to get your scan dates scheduled!

shell--good to hear from you hun! glad to hear your nausea is improving and hope you get to hear Bo's hb in the next few days with your doppler!!

bellas--still stoked you can hear your lo's hb already, that is wonderful!

milos--i hear you on trying to get family organized. With my last pregnancy, we were able to get my side all together one weekend, and then my parents got in a huge fight, so my announcement was not as well received as I would have hoped since they were all too busy being angry at one another. This time I phoned it in, haha! They are excited! DH's family lives in Michigan, so unfortunately we have had to call them both times.

angel--scan in less than a week! I'm excited for you to see your lo!!

bean--so glad you were able to get an early scan, it definately helps for peace of mind, I am glad that I was able to get one!

grand--so good to hear from you hun, I was beginning to get worried! Glad to hear that work is going so well for you! I am so glad you were able to find a new md that you are comfortable with closer to where you are now, it will definitely make things easier as your pregnancy progresses, I agree that 6 hours is a lot of travelling, especially when you start having to pee every hour! :haha:

AFM: my appt with the gyn today went great! She did examine me since I have had the SCH and said everything looks great. As I suspected, she took me off the Thiazide completely and upped my other bp med. She is also getting me an appt with the hospital's fetal monitoring team and their md will evaluate what bp meds I need and any adjustments for the duration. I still have to get the 3 hour glucose this saturday :growlmad:, which means I will be getting sticked 3 times--so frustrating! But it is all for Baby L's health, so I will do it with a big smile on my face!! I also had this huge meeting with the nurse about all these things I didnt think I needed to start worrying about yet--like banking the blood from the placenta or donating it, will I want my tubes tied after the birth (no, we want another!), post partum depression, breast feeding options, sheesh! Too much info for me right now! Arg! Made me dizzy. So I have all this reading material that is going to take me weeks to get through!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Sheesh what a long appt. That would have been overwhelming for me...especially since we are just making it through 1st tri now. I would have preferred that stuff later on maybe end of 2nd tri...right now it's all about just making sure our babes have healthy hearts and are progressing normally. That sucks about the 3 hour gluclose test...I serious hate the jabs - I hope you get a talented one - it makes a serious difference when the nurses have the magic touch. What's SCH???


----------



## Amberyll23

SCH--its that subchorionic hematoma that I had a couple weeks back--it was the source of my spotting and has since healed completely! But the gyn has me on 2 more weeks of pelvic rest just in case!

And I hear you on needles, I hate them! And since I have small, rolling veins, the phlebotomists never believe me until they have tried sticking me twice--then it is like "oh, I guess you are right" :dohh: No *(H& I'm right! haha


----------



## shelleney

Evening everyone! :hi:

Welcome Bean :friends: So good to see you in here. Glad to managed to get an early scan. Many of us did, and it reassured us greatly. Good luck, and we are with you the whole way!

Good to hear from you Grand. Great news on changing hospitals. I like the sound of your natural birthing centre. Good for you! :thumbup:

Hey Amber. Glad to hear your gyn appoitment went well (even if it was long and overwhelming). Sorry to hear you still need the 3 jabs though. :nope:

Hi to everyone else.

AFM: told my dad, stepmum and brothers (aged 10 and 13) today. My brothers asked lots of silly questions (for example: is Greg the baby's dad, coz you're not married? :rofl:) My stepmum got all excited and huggy....but my dad didnt say a word. he didnt congratulate me. he didnt even look at me :cry:
anyways, I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. Im so excited, as that will make me an actual pregnant woman! haha.
xx


----------



## shelleney

ps: Happy 10 weeks Amber! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks shell! 

Funny story, this morning DH was off to another county for a court hearing (he couldnt get out of it, and was upset that he missed my appt, but I am kind of glad he did with how long it was, he would have been a bit, ahem, overwhelmed with all the female issues talk!). I told him as he was kissing me goodbye that it was Baby L's 10 wk milestone today. He asked me if the baby could hear him yet and I said no, but maybe vibrations--so he lifted up my shirt and did a rasberry on my belly! I almost died! lol :rofl:

I am so glad most of your family took the news so well! Sorry your dad was so quiet--he could just be worried about you because you are his little girl. I know my father doesn't express emotions very much, which hurts me sometimes as I feel he is not happy for me, when he really is (but I don't find out until much later). I hope he comes around for you hun and lets you know he is happy for you! :hugs:

Good luck with your appt tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

I Everyone! 

Amber - Wow that seems like a lot to be discussing so early on!

Bellas - That&#8217;s so exciting you can hear the heart beat! I'm going to have to look into a Doppler. That would be a big relief!

Afm I just got back from my first pre natal appt. Went well, as expected anyway. Aside from my emotional self! Just trying to tell my dr who I want to deleiver my baby and why (the dr that helped me through my mc) and for some reason I couldn't contain my tears. Well after that she asked if I wanted an early ultrasound to ease my worries, so I guess it worked out. lol Now I have my 1st ultrasound booked for next wednesday (the 6th)!! I'll only be 7 weeks but at least I should be able to see a heart beat!! So its something to lok forward to! Then I have my 2nd pre Natal booked for the 27th. I think she has a few more things to fill out but she didn't want to push things as I was emotional enough, and she says we have lots of time so we'll take it easy! I also asked her about the peanut butter, she said that there is no scientific evedience of anything, and if it was a problem the fda whould be down every drs throught to get these girls off it. Same goes for the soft cheese apparently! Makes me feel better anyway. I really like my dr. not sure why but she remindes me of mother earth (lol), kinda relaxed about things and really nice!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for your kind words about my Dad, Amber. My stepmum text me just now to say my Dad is chuffed, but just worried coz of last time. Wouldnt have hurt him to say "congratulations" or even just crack a smile, would it? Oh well :dohh:

Aww, I loved reading about your DH and the raspberry! That is so sweet! and I hear ya on DH being overwhelmed with "female issues", my OH is the same :shrug:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber - My husbands already talking to my belly too! Its kinda funny, I was feeling queesy and he got down on his knees and started to tell the "baby you better be nice to mommy".


----------



## shelleney

Hey Imp. Glad your apt went well, and you got an early scan booked. If you look at my avatar pic, that is Bo at 7 weeks exactly. It was an abdominal U/S, and we saw the heartbeat clearly. Hope that helps you know what to expect for next week :flower:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Imp- Thanks for that pb information. I love it and will continue having it. Weird but I don't know anybody that likes it (except on here)
Good news about the scan. 

Amber - sound slike you have had a lot of info to take in. It will alll sink in just perhaps a bit overwhelming to begin with.

Shell - I have told my parents and that is all - my dad has not said anything really either. I know deep down that he is pleased though just not very good at showing - maybe its the same for them both.

Grand hi - How are you feeling hun. Its a shame about the doctors but that is a long drive .......
Hi everybody else i hope that you are ok. XX


----------



## angelashope

Shelleny, Try not to worry too much about your Dads response I think they take longer to process information and also you are still their number one concern, so he is probably just worried about your well-being-give him time to process hun!
Grand-I am also shattered after work and wearing lots of black and lots of the same things cause I dont want to buy anythine maternity until after the first scan! To bad we couldnt share clothes hah
Bean-we have 1st scans the same day!!!!!
Amberyll: glad your appointment went well-overwhelming for sure-but must make it seem real? Good luck with the upcoming pokes and sorry you have to go through those! 
Hello to all!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Angela :)
Hope you are well
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--that is too cute about what your DH said to the baby! I love it so much when they start talking to our little ones like that, makes us feel all warm and fuzzy! 

Glad your appt went well and I'm excited for you to see the baby at 7 wks! :happydance: 

Also glad to hear an MD's take on the peanut butter. Now I can enjoy some on my bagels! 

Another thing my MD told me today was no hair dyes or highlights until 16 wks! Arg! My roots are already like 2 inches long! I'm gonna look like a 1/2 blonde 1/2 brown haired lady for 6 more weeks! lol

Shell--so glad your step-mom told you your dad is happy, that is so wonderful. I had a gut feeling he was just really worried about you. When I told my parents about this one, my Dad told my mother to tell me to "take care of myself." Dads worry about their little girls a lot more than we think! :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

This is one time I'm glad I don't dye my hair! Not being able to maintain sucks! Buts it's worth it to keep your little one safe. 

Did/are you girls going to take the test for down syndrome and spineadifita? (not sure spelling lol)? I'm not sure how I feel about it...?


----------



## pixie p

We had the downs screening as it is now offered and is of no risk and is so simple to do. (we would never have paid privately for it). Although we knew that even if we came back high risk there is absolutely no way we would have undergone further testing due to the risks involved. We just felt we could mentally prepare ourselves for the possibility if we came back high risk. Our baby would always be perfect to us anyway. Its a personal choice and i was the same as you at first, a little unsure how i felt about it especially as it was not available on our first so not something we had to think about.


----------



## kizzyt

yes we had the downs screening too and thankfully came back no risk. I wouldnt have had any further invasive tests either had we been high risk.

Imp, I had my hair coloured a couple of weeks ago, if its highlights etc its fine as it doesnt touch the scalp. I did wait til after 12 weeks though x


----------



## Amberyll23

I have my first trimester screen on 4/11/11 for this. This is just the u/s where they do the nuchal testing and genetic counselling to give us a risk assessment. We have not decided if we will do any further testing due to the risks involved with amnio and CVS. If we have low risk, we will probably not go through with it. If results come back high risk, we are not sure, and have been talking a lot about it. On the one hand, we want to know as much as possible so we can make preparations for a special needs child, but on the other hand, I don't want to risk losing the baby if the amnio or CVS procedure causes problems. It is a really tough decision.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Pixie - I'm in canada so its covered under our helth program. 

My husband waived it off saying if its not solid only a higher chance or lower then why? The thing is I'm not sure how I'd react to knowing that my chances are higher...? 

One more question... I will be able to see a heart beat at about 7 weeks right? I'm wondering if I should push my scan off one more week. I really don't want to not see a heart beat. I'm afraid if my dates are even a little off then I may not see one... and then I'd be devastated!


----------



## Beanwood

Imp I can understad what you are saying as I am feeling the same. I will only be 6+3. I have heard though that it is possible to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks. When the hospital phoned me they wanted me to go tommorrow anhd said aslong as I ws 6 weeks that was fine. Hope that helps.....

Angela - both waiting for Monday then...

Hi everybody. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks Bean! I'm still not sure what I'm going to do though... I just really want to make sure I see one. I thought it would take at least 2 weeks to get in. Apparently they are not as busy now as they were last year. Pondering a bit...


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--they were able to find a heartbeat on Baby L at 6+1. However, all babies develop differently, and some hbs are detected until later in week 6/early week 7. This happens a lot with early scans because you go in thinking the baby is a certain age and the u/s can show as much as a week off at times! I know that Shell experienced this with her early scan! I can see waiting until week 8, but if you are confident as to your O date and conception date (which I fortunately was able to pinpoint exactly), 7 wks should be just fine!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Not confident as per o date... This was the one month that I didn't get a positive opk. I am pondering this... I may decide to wait


----------



## angelashope

IMP: If you know it will upset you not to see one I would wait to be sure! No need for undue stress!
Bean: 4 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What time is yours? Mine is 2:30 :)
I am thinking of getting highlights soon, but I am on the fence, needed them when I found out a month ago!
Everyone else-Happy and Healthy Friday and weekend....


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Angela mine is at 11.15. Am worried now like Imp says but am going to go for it......XX

How is everyone. 

Am off to work now.....what a week. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hope everyone is having a good friday!

I really need my highlights, but I am going to follow my doctor's advice and wait out the full 16 weeks. I only have 5 1/2 wks to go, so I'll find a way to deal, haha! After all, it's just another inch or 2 of brown hair! :winkwink:

I have my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow, fx'd that it goes well. I found out that my glucose from the 1 hour was 142, only 2 over the acceptable number (offices vary, but mine goes by 140 or less). Im hoping that going off the thiazide will bring it down within normal. Got my fetal monitoring specialist appt set for 4/13, so am happy that I will have a specialist keeping track of all of this for me now!

Only 1 1/2 weeks till I get to see Baby L again! I bet he has grown so much!

Bean/Angel--just a few more days until you see your beans, excited for you!

Imp--if you are not sure, put it off another week to help ease your mind hun. Do what you feel most comfortable with! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hello Preggo Sisters :hi:

Remember me?? Even though it doesn't seem like it...what with my prolonged absence and all on BnB.....I'm still alive and kicking :haha: Anyhoo, I'm thrilled to see that everyone is getting along so well, and many of you are already knocking on the door to the 2nd tri. I'm so happy for each of you, and hope to see those bumps getting nice and big.

Just wanted to pop by and say hello, and that I haven't forgotten about you guys. :flower:


----------



## angelashope

Amber-best of luck with your glucose-feel for you getting poked and prodded!
Imp due whats best-part of my issue is that I either skipped a cycle completely or ovulated verrrry late-so I dont even know how far I am and it is driving me bonkers! So part of why I am going is for a date!
I thought it was 12 weeks for highlights-16 baaaaa, Ill try my best!! You are motivational-I hope the week and a half flies by for you amber till your next eyes on bean visit!
Bean-11:30 I will send prayers and hope-send me some at 2:30 o.k, here is hoping the weekend goes by quickly! H & H to everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--so good to hear from you hun! I hope you are doing well and that your time away with relaxation and destressing is going well for you! You know we are always here for you! :hugs:

Angel--thanks for the well wishes on my glucose test! I'm not looking forward to it at all, but if I need to do it for Baby L, then I will! 

On the highlights, I agree! I went in on Wed. thinking that the doc was going to say "Once you are done with the first trimester, go get your highlights". I only got part of my question out before she answered:

Me: Now, about highlights...
Doc: 16 weeks.
Me: :saywhat:
Doc: 16 weeks. Don't worry, it will go by fast!

Bah! She doesn't have to look at my roots every day though! lol!!

Hope your weekend goes by fast too, excited for you and Bean for Monday!!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks angela - I sure will be thinking of you on Monday also.

Amber - Thanks. Re the roots I am sure that no one else will notice. 

Neffie- :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your 3 hour glucose test today Amber. Thinking of you.

Hey neffie! Great to hear from you! Have missed you. Take care of yourself.

Imp, I can understand your fears regarding your scan. When I went for my early scan, I thought I was 6+ weeks. But I mustve Od or implanted late, as there was no baby, just a sac. The sac only measured 5 weeks. I was so worried. When I went 9 days later, there was a baby, and a heartbeat! Measuring 7 weeks! But those 9 days were a worry. But if you are 7 weeks, an abdominal scan should pick up a heartbeat for sure. FXd for you.

As for the Down's risk screening - we have declined all testing. NT scan, blood tests, amnio, etc. But we are of the thought that we wouldnt do anything about it if our risk was high, so we wont bother putting ourselves through it all. Plus, we both teach special needs, so that has swayed us slightly.

Hope you all have a good weekend.
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber hope you glucose test went well! I had my fisrt blood work done Thursday... needles suck. 

Ahhh my scan scan is getting so close and I still havn't decided if I should put it off. lol Thanks for all your thoughts on the matter. I keep thinking that even if I am a week off I'd be 6 weeks so they should still find a heart beat...? I want to badly to see my lo but I really also want to see that heart beat to not worry. I'm starting to thing I just may go to the scheduled appt on Wed, as there really should be a heart beat. And if not they will likly want me to come back anyway?? My fear is not only that they wont find it, I'll be going alone so if they don't there isnt' someone with me to talk me out of freaking out. I havnt' told my parents yet, as I hated going through my loss with my mother calling every day "are you still bleeding?" grrrr. I just want to get past these first 12 weeks sooo bad. Only 2 prople know besides my husband. And everyone is working ... Oh well guess I'm just going to pray for the best!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - So nice to "see" you again :kiss: Haven't forgotten about you either!

*Angelas* - I used to do highlights so I understand the "need" - I gave it up 2 years ago because of all the maintenance...embracing my "brown" (I like to say "brunette" sounds more sexy :winkwink:. I don't think it's dangerous. It's only if you're a hairdresser and breath in the fumes all day. And highlights don't normally touch your scalp. I would wait till after 14ish weeks though.

*Amber* - How'd the gluclose test go hon??? I hope you passed. I actually always liked the look of "roots" - a little bit rockstar if you know what I mean! :winkwink:

*Shell* - What a great decision you guys made. Here we have to get it (isn't that weird it's not a choice - but if you want gov't care then you go by their rules. We won't do anything either no matter what the results though - we've already discussed that.

*IMP* - I think by 7 weeks they should find a little heartbeat. I didn't have my scan till 9 weeks so I don't have personal experience. 

*AFM*: 12 weeks! 2 more weeks and I'm in 2nd tri...scan next week...work is going well...little blue is still with us (I lost wee nut at 12 weeks to the day so it was a pretty scary and momentous day for me today). I put a "bumpette" picture in my journal. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand- You guys have to get the Down's screening. Werid. I almost wish I wasn't given the choice its hard. I would really like to have the ultrasound, but I don't think we'll do anything either. But the decision to have or not have it done I really don't know yet...


----------



## grandbleu

*IMP* - Yeah it is sort of strange - there is all this protocol that you have to follow to get compensated by the government health system and the 11-13 weeks scan/blood test is all about "defects" which I hate because I just want to see my baby. There's no choice unless you don't want to be in the system but I'd rather not pay full price so there you go. I guess it makes it easier for me because I don't have to make a decision to know or not know. I guess I probably wouldn't find out like *Shell* if I had the choice because it wouldn't change our minds about having this baby. Either way no matter what happens I won't take drastic measures or get further testing like an amnio. I just hope all's well :)


----------



## milosmum

Sorry ladies I've been MIA - manic weekend at work which is no fun! Still at work actually just sneaking in to check up on everyone and say hi! Hope you are all feeling well and I will catch up more later xxx


----------



## angelashope

Amber-how did the test go?
Imp-have you decided for sure about the scan?
Grand-14ish weeks for highlights sounds a bit better then 16-I was still hoping for 12.. haha but whatever is best for sprout! My issue is the greys, rolling in , right at the front of my head too!! Tomorrow I will find out how far I am for sure-maybe I will be closer then I think (wishful I know)
Bean-how are you feeling about tomorrow? I am getting nervous-I just keep thinking about how I had so many scans with the m/c in the past and none were good news so it feels impossible to envision in being a happy ending this time-did anyone else feel this way too?
Hope everyone had a happy and healthy weekend! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Angel - I think I'm going to go to the scan. I'm thinking positively. Besides I've not been feeling well all day and sooo tired I've badly let bed. I really want to see my baby. Good luck tomorrow. 

Bean - good luck to you too. 

Let us know how it goes ladies. I can't wait to hear!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Imp

Angel - I am feeling extremely nervous also. Thinking of you today hon.

Amber - How was the test?

Hello to everybody and I hope that you are all good. XX


----------



## Beanwood

So far -good.

Had to have a internal scan as the normal scan would not pick anything up. With the internal though we saw a heartbeat. Still in shock to be honest. I know its early still but I definetly feel better. 

Hi all. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning lovely ladies!!

Angel/Bean--good luck with your scans today ladies! I am so excited that you get to see your little ones! :happydance:

Grand--happy belated 12 wks hun! I will have to stop over to your journal and take a peek at little blue! So happy that everything is going so well for you!! :hugs:

AFM: Won't know the results of the glucose test until this week sometime. I'm guessing I'll get a call Wed/Thursday. The test really sucked though! I thought they were going to draw 3 times, but they drew 4! And they had to stick me twice each time because my veins kept rolling/collapsing...grr! Then on one of them, my vein actually "blew", meaning I have this nasty bump on my arm that is bruised and sore! I so hate bloodwork! Then, as I am leaving, they give me this big jug and tell me I have to do a 24 hour urine test (apparently the gyn had ordered a series of different tests along with the glucose), which means every time I went to the bathroom, I had to put it in the jug! TMI, I know, but I looked at the jug and thought...how in the world am I supposed to do this? This would be easy for a guy, but sheesh! Anyways, that is all over with and I can look forward to my 1st trimester screen next Monday where I get to see Baby L and how much he/she has grown!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--you snuck in there while I was posting! So glad you got to see your little one and a hb! :happydance: Glad they did an internal, they see so much more with the internal, especially early on!


----------



## milosmum

Bean - Congratulations on your scan, its so lovely to have that reassurance of seeing the heartbeat xxx

Angel - hope your scan went well too.

Amber - sorry to hear you are so bruised and needlestuck, sounds like a horrible test and the peeing in the jug sounds awful too! Roll on next Monday for your scan x

Hows everyone else doing? M/s still bothering anyone or is everone feeling better? Any sign of any bumps yet?

AFM - scan next Monday morning so now official less then a week away. I think my belly is bigger but fear that is only cause the m/s makes me want to eat crap and fruit holds no attraction - must try harder to eat better! I have had a terrible cold/sinusitis thing so ended up on antibiotics for a few days and I am feeling better now but that combined with 5 manic days at work mean that I am exhausted! I have had a day off today and have barely moved from the sofa (well with a few trips to the kitchen cupboard and fridge!) xxx


----------



## angelashope

milosmun-good luck next week on your scan-I also need to eat healthier over here
Imp-when is your scan-tomorrow? Good luck!
Bean-sooo happy for you!!!! My doc told me that when you here the heartbeat this early your pregnancy os 93 percent likely to go all the way yeah!!!
Amber-so sorry that test was so awful-what we do for our beans! Heal fast...
I am thrilled, I still cant believe I saw my bean today and heard the heartbeat 169-and got my due date nov 13th and some pics-I couldnt be happier-I have fallen in love!! Thanks to all for your love and support and a H and H week to you all!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah Bean and Angel that's sooo exciting you got to see the heartbeat. My scan is Wed afternoon. So not tomorrow but the following day. I'm praying everyday I get to see the heart beat also!!


----------



## Beanwood

Milo- thanks hun and good luck for your scan, will be thinking of you.
Amber - how are you feeling now after all those needles.
Imp - Will be thinking of you Wednesday
Angel - Great news for you also - thanks for that info re. % that is encouraging.
Grand - how are you?

AFM: Feeling sick - thats fine though. Thought that would get a really good sleep last night but I didn't I kept waking with really bad back ache and aching joints. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Angel---wonderful news about your scan! It is so amazing seeing that little hb and knowing that you have a little person growing inside of you that you already love more than words can say! 

Imp--good luck with your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you!! 

Milos--we are scan buddies for Monday! Can't wait for us to see our growing babes!

Bean--feeling a bit sick is a good sign! And you are right around the time it should be starting! Hope it doesn't keep you down too much though!


AFM: Most of my bruises are already starting to fade, I just have that nasty one on my left arm from the blown vein, it will probably be about a week before that is gone. But the soreness is almost gone, which is good! I'm still battling all day nausea! arg, and like you, Milos, I keep feeding myself to ward it off, but it doesn't always help! I keep trying to convince myself that it will go away in the next couple of weeks! 

:hi: to all the preggo femmes! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for their scans - I know I don't belong here (yet) but hope you don't mind me intruding :haha:

Will be thinking of you all and hope to be officially here very soon. :kiss:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Bean. How far did they date you? Just want to compair I know we are close together. I feel ya on the feeling sick thing. I spent all day sunday in bed trying not to be ill. It comes and goes right now but I've been feeling that way for about a week. I'm finding if I can get some food into me it helps. Also peppermint helps too. Weather I suck on a peppermint or have a peppermint tea it eases the stomach.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Imp

My dates based on last period mean that I should be 6 + 4, however the scan measured me at just below 6 weeks. I asked if this was a problem and thay said that everything was normal and that it was very difficult to be accurate so early. I did a bit of research and found out that anything between 2 and 4 mm is normal for this stage. Hope that helps. 

Re the sickness - I had the sickness with my boys also, with my second it was all day until about 20 weeks. I also find that if I eat it eases. 

Will be thinking of you tommorrow. X


----------



## milosmum

Amber - yeah scan buddies! I am starting to get nervous about it now but also excited cause if alls ok then we will start to tell people too! So far its only me DH and my boss that know! Have a funny feeling this week is going to go really really slowly!

IMP - good luck for your scan tomorrow honey - FXed for a heartbeat but remember not to panic if you don't see it quite yet xxx

right off to rescue dinner from the oven, love to all xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--I am nervous also, because we are also meeting with the genetic counselor and doing all that screening (and more bloodwork, bleh!) that goes along with it. Like you, we also have not told many folks, but will be announcing it as well so long as all goes well next week! Fx'd for us!!


----------



## shelleney

Good evening Ladies :hi: Hope you are all well?

Angela and Bean - congratulations on your scans! so glad you got to see your beans and their heartbeats. Great news!

Amber - sorry to hear about all those needles, and the peeing in a jug. Hope the results come back OK for you.

Grand - happy 12 weeks! wow, im jealous! in the UK, we class 2nd tri as starting from 12 weeks, so I cant wait to get there! Hope you are well.

New - of course we dont mind you popping in to say Hi. We love you coming to visit us. And you will be here for real very soon, Im sure. Im saving a seat for you.

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: I havent slept properly in days! Im up 4 or 5 times every night to use the toilet. I just cant stop peeing! I also have backache, and am finding it difficult to walk. I hope it's not the beginning of sciatica or SPD. Also, my nausea is finally easing up, I only get about 2 or 3 bouts of it per day now. And I have also started growing a bump! I love it!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--soo good to hear from you and that you are doing well! Sorry you have to pee so much! Maybe I should have lent you the jug to help me fill it! :rofl: I don't think I gave an, ahem, "adequate" specimen! lol Also glad to hear your nausea is easing and :happydance: that you are starting to show! That is so wonderful!!!!

New--so glad you stopped by hun! And shell is right, you will be here very soon and we have your seat waiting! :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while! 

Bean/Angel - Excellent news on scans! xx

Imp - Good Luck for tomorrow xx

New - Hope to see you here very soon! xx

Shell - I hear you on the toilet trips!! xx

Amber/Milos - I also have my scan on Mon!! Just can't wait any longer! xx 

Grand - Hope you are well xx

AFM - I am feeling very tired at the mo and more toilet trips but the nausea is nowhere near as bad! I am nervous and excited about scan on Mon! Just want this week to hurry up!!

Hi to anyone I missed xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Bellas--wow! 3 scans set for Monday! That is awesome! I am starting to get impatient myself!

Grand--you have a scan tomorrow, don't you hun? Hope it goes well!

Imp--hope your scan goes well today hun, thinking of you! 

AFM: 11 wks today! :happydance: nausea not as bad today as it has been the last 2 days. It is still here, but I can actually function a bit. I hope this means the placenta is just about ready to take over these hormones!!! Have a bit of a bad headache, I actually caved and took some tylenol (first time this pregnancy), otherwise I know I would not be able to survive work with a headache. If I was home, I would have suffered through it. Doc says I can take 2 regular strenght tylenol every 6 hours. I just took one though!


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies,

hope all is well and everyone is coming along nicely :)

I had my 16 (+5) appt today, took my mum with me so she got to hear Tinkers heartbeat, midwife was happy with everything, all coming along nicely, very pleased!!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzyt--:happydance: our first second trimester mummy! So glad your appointment went so well hun and that you got to hear Tinker tinking away!!!, that is wonderful!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks honey, it was so lovely and very reassuring as I feel like I am in limboland at the moment :) cant wait for all you girls to go through all these lovely phases!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah!! We saw the heart beat!! They don't give out photos yet though, and they dont tell me much. I have to wait till next time I see the dr for the date confirmation.


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--- :yipee: wohoo! Grats hun! That is awesome! When is your doctor's appointment?


----------



## IMPPEARL

My Dr appt is not for 3 weeks. It's going to feel like forever


----------



## angelashope

ImP: I am so glad you decided to go and so happy your heard the heart beat, how far along are you officically? Congrats!! 
Good luck tomorrow and monday for those with upcoming scans!


----------



## Beanwood

Imp thats fab news.

Hello to everyone else. Sorry its just a quick hi but I have only just stopped today with everything, has been manic today. Am going to bed in a min. Night. XX


----------



## milosmum

IMP - congratulations! You must be really pleased to see the heartbeat - what reassurance but I can't believe they won't tell you anything more til you see your doctor! 

Amber and Bellas - roll on monday for all of us! Hope this week hurries up and reaches the weekend!

Kizzy - pleased everything is going well honey and we can't wait to get to second tri to join you! 

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--I would call your doctor in a couple of days and ask them to check the u/s report and see what the baby was measuring--that way you won't have to wait 3 weeks!!! Also, just fyi for your next scan, you can ask the tech this too at your scan. I learned this with my last pregnancy, so my first two questions with this pregnancy have been, each time: What is the hb rate and what is the baby measuring? O:) They should tell you (and will probably tell you md will confirm later), but it is at least worth asking! So far every tech I have had has been willing to share the info on the spot!


----------



## IMPPEARL

I did ask her and she did a quick line and said a number of mm's. But did it so fast I never really caught what she said. But then she said my dr should have the report by around Friday and she'll confirm everything. The place I go to is just a outside ultrasound and X-ray clinic. That's all they do. It's not at the hospital or anything so I think they are very carful what info they give out. And she said it's still so early they don't want to get peoples hopes up at this stage.


----------



## pixie p

Hi everybody, just had a quick catch up. Been so busy, my little boy has been poorly so not had much spare time between cuddles and playing mummy nurse!!!

Just wanting to wish everybody good luck with their scans, how exciting! Cant wait to see some pics.

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Have my 15/16week app nxt wed so very excited to hear the heartbeat! Every bit of reassurance is craved! I think i felt a fluttering last night so im thrilled!!! I felt my son at 16 weeks so they say slightly earlier in 2nd pregnancies so it would be about right! Will be constantly waiting for it to happen again now!


----------



## grandbleu

_*Bonjour Ladies!*_

*Bean*, *Angelas* and *Imp* - Excellent news on those fantastic heart beats...seriously that's one of the biggest early pregnancy hurdles and means there is so much less risk! So happy for you all. 

*Milos* - I've been pretty crap on the eating front as well. 2nd tri is all about exercising regularly and eating healthy which I couldn't do because of morning sickness.

*New* - You're welcome anytime love! Plently of space for you here...we're waiting for everyone :kiss:

*Shell* - sorry about the sleepless nights...makes getting through the day tough. BTW you must post a BUMP pic when you can - I posted one on pg. 30 of my journal :)

*Kizzy* - Excellent news on your midwife appointment. Glad your mum got to hear the heartbeat - must have been so special for her. 

*Pixie* - Wow being a mom and prego is hard huh? Thanks for checking in and hope your appt. goes well next week hon!

Good luck to you girls with upcoming scans on Monday - *Mum*, *Amber*, *Bellas* and *Milos*. 

Also anyone here from *Lisa7* - Haven't got an update whether she had her scan yesterday or it's tomorrow?:shrug:

*AFM*: SCAN TODAY!!! Little Blue is perfect in every way and I got pics and 3D and everything - didn't expect that or even ask for it. They just give you this whole booklet at the end of your appt. Very nice. He/She has low nuchal test so low risk I believe and great HB - 163rpm. All the parts were there and progressing normally...I got to see the blood going from the umbilical cord into him/her and that he/she's already producing urine! It was an amazing appt. and she explained everything to me - every little part. 

Here some pics:


Spoiler


​

*PS. *A lady came up to me at work and said, "congratulations". I was dumbfounded. I said, "For what?" And she said, "You're pregnant". I was really taken aback and astounded that someone would just come up and say that to me (I don't know anyone in the company very well except my main colleague who I haven't even told). I had told the big boss but he lives in London. I'm not showing that much and my clothes really cover it. I wish I had had a good comeback at the time but instead I just stupidly said, "thanks and don't tell anyone" (Like that's going to happen :wacko:) 

So my *question* is How would you react??? What would have been your comeback??? I just think it's a bit out of place for a barely acquaintance to come up and just say that. What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I posted on your journal, but I repeat, I just LOVE your pics, they are so beautiful! I am over the moon and so excited for you!! Little Blue is perfect!!! :happydance:

As for your question--After picking my jaw up off of the floor, I would have smiled, said "thanks so much and, btw, how did you know/find out if I may ask?" That way you know who spilled the beans or how she figured it out! I would also tell her that no formal announcement has been made yet as you are early on and would appreciate her keeping it under wraps for now. Unless she knows the big wig in London somehow, she must be a snoop!!

Pixie--so good to hear from you hun!! Wow, we have another 2nd trimester mummy! Time seems to be going by so fast!!! Sorry to hear your DS is sick, I hope he is feeling better soon! I hope your scan goes well next week too!! And so happy you are feeling the baby already, that is wonderful!!!

Imp--I hope your doctor is able to give you the info over the phone tomorrow! I didn't know you went to an outside location for the test, sorry about that! My gyn's office has an u/s unit in the same suite (it is technically a different office, but they are right across the room from each other), so I think that is why their techs are less concerned about sharing info as I usually have to walk the results over myself afterward (so of course I read them first! haha).


----------



## kizzyt

Wonderful pics Grand, how lovely! I wonder how that woman at your work knew??


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Grand - beautiful pictures. I agree with Amber - ask her how she knew. XX


----------



## Lisa7

Hi Everyone, I have been a terrible friend lately. I haven't posted for soooo long. Just read pages and pages of posts. Lots of great progress.

I am just starting to feel better and am getting some energy back. First trimester has been difficult. I guess it's hard ward work making a human. Hehe

Grand, I did have my scan on Wednesday this week, (the date got changed). Everything is just perfect. HB 150, NT 1.1mm which is low risk, measured 11 weeks and 6 days which fits exactly to when I ovulated. Baby was bouncing around, kicking, moving it's arms. It was so amazing to see. My husband is going to video the next one so we can watch it over and over. It was just amazing.

Hope everyone is feeling well and happy.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Lisa* - :wave: So nice to see you - sorry 1st tri's been rough...I get it don't worry. What an amazing scan...I'll update page 1 tomorrow with your wonderful news. So tired still from work. Early night with OH.


----------



## shelleney

Morning everyone! :hi:

Hi Kizzy. Glad your appt went well and your mum enjoyed it. Great news on hearing Tinks heartbeat. Its amazing isnt it? Hope 2nd tri is treating you well.

Imp - great news on your scan. Glad you got to see the heartbeat. Hope you get some more info soon.

Hey Pixie. How wonderful that you have started feeling your baby move. I cant wait for that. Sorry to hear your son has been poorly. Hope you are enjoying 2nd tri.

Grand - Little Bleu is absolutely gorgeous! How amazing are your scan pics?! So glad everything is going well for you, Hun. And regarding the woman at work, I am going through the same thing at the moment. I would suggest you ask her how she knew, and tell her you want to make a formal announcement yourself in the near future, and ask her not to say anything before that.

Hi there Lisa. So glad everything went well with your scan. Great news that your LO is doing so well in there. You sound very happy.

AFM: my scan appt finally came through. It will be on Wednesday 27th April, when I will be 13w5d. I am soooo looking forward to it. But I am disappointed, as I dont think my OH will be able to get time off work to come. I also have an appt with the Obstetrician booked for Tuesday 24th May, when I will be 17w4d. But I dont know what this is for? Any ideas?
Also, we have been listening to Bo's heartbeat on our doppler everyday, and its amazing!! We can hear the placenta, the cord, and the heartbeat. It's such a lovely bonding experience between the 3 of us.
Finally, my bump has grown crazily out of control! So much so, that colleagues are stopping me in the corridors at work to ask me if I am pregnant and congratulate me! So much for keeping it a secret until after the next scan! 

Good luck for the monday scans! Take care everyone :friends:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Just wanted to ask a quick question. My breasts havn't been as sore the past day and a half and it's really scaring me. I'm 7.5 weeks along. Did anyone elses start to ease up this early?


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - mine were never ever sore and still aren't. Everything is fine so far with all my scans. I don't think I would read too much into it. :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks Grand... Its just that I think this was my first clue when I lost it last time... But that is good to know, and does make me feel a little better. I keep telling my self I never saw a heart beat last time so this is a good sign! I would be nervous, anyway and things like this just don't help. Good I can't wait to get to seccond tri!! Praying every day!!!


----------



## milosmum

Grand - I am loving your scan piccies - what a cutie you've got in there xxx 

Love - sorry to hear you have been feeling rough but so pleased to hear your scan went well too. I hope your second trimester is easier for you x

IMP - my boobs were sore one day, fine the next or even on and off sore during the day. It does seem to vary quite a lot so try not to worry too much (although I know its hard not to!) x

Shellney - glad you've got your scan date and your doppler sounds wonderful. Its amazing that your colleagues have guessed about your pregnancy already - thats really blown your cover! Not long til your scan though then you can tell everyone officially.

AFM - only 2 sleeps until my scan! Really can't wait to see the baby again and hopefully if all is well we will start to share the news with family and friends next week. I don't think anyone has guessed about our news yet but we will find out by their reactions next week! xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Sunday ladies!

To my scan buddies: Milos, Mum, Bellas--fx'd for us all tomorrow! I hope we see happy, healthy, bouncing babes!

Grand--Happy 13 weeks, as I said in your journal, I am still so in awe of your pics, they are so beautiful!

Lisa--sorry you have had such a rough 1st trimester hun :hugs: So glad to hear your little one is measuring perfectly and growing big and strong!!!

Imp--I have had breast soreness off and on since about 7 wks. Sometimes I will go days without any soreness and then suddenly I'll wake up with shooting pains in them. So don't worry if you go days with no pain. I think that is a symptom that is meant to ebb and flow a bit over the course of the first tri. And, like grand said, some women dont have tenderness at all.

Shell--so good to hear from you hun and glad you and little Bo are doing well! that is so awesome about the dopplar--I keep telling dh we should invest in one! Maybe after we see the babe tomorrow, he will cave in! As for your obstetric appt, I am not sure, I know that I have to see the md once a month, maybe that is just your 1 mo check after your scan? Also, we get scans around week 20 here in the states as well, so maybe that is to set you up for your 20 wk? Grats on the bump!

AFM: very nervous about tomorrow for some reason. I think my hormones and nerves are just frayed!!! I did find something to help ease my nausea a bit-lipton decaffeinated iced tea! I brewed a batch of it this am and almost died of pleasure drinking it, lol!!

Hello to all the preggos and hope you are all having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## grandbleu

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE SCAN LADIES!!! ​*
:kiss:​
Can't wait to see some lovely scan pics from you all...I hope that they will be wonderful experiences for each and every one of you: *Milos*, *Mum*, *Bellas*, *Amber*:flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Milos, mum, Bella and Amber - will be thinking of you all tom. Can't wait to see pics.

Imp- Mine have been sore on and off also. 

Hi everyone else - hope everyone has had a nice weekend. XX


----------



## milosmum

Thanks for all the good wishes for tomorrow ladies! Like Amber I am somewhere between terrified and excited! Not too sure how well I will sleep tonight but hoping tomorrow comes around quickly!
Must be the first time I have wished for Sunday to be over and Monday morning to arrive xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey all,

Just quickly popping on to say thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow!
Good luck Amber, Milos & Mum! I will be thinking of you!

I am very excited and very nervous! Gonna get an early night! My scan is at 9.45 in the morn! Ah!!

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok and will catch up tomorrow xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone,
Wow so many scans tomorrow. How did you girls manage to all be scheduled on the same day in different cities and countries? I didn't sleep at all the night before mine so you are not alone in feeling a little excited and scared at the same time. |Good luck, Bella, Milo, Amber and Mum, will be thinking of you. Hope you get more sleep than I did. Can't wait to hear all about your LOs and see pics too.


----------



## pixie p

Just popping in quickly to wish you ladies all the best for your scans today.Will be thinking of you all and looking forward to your updates/pics when i finish work.

Hello to everyone else too! x


----------



## angelashope

I also wanted to send positive vibes to today's scanners cant wait to hear all the good news later!


----------



## Amberyll23

I am back! We sall the little bambino this am and it was amazing!! I have 3 pictures that I will scan tonight when I get home from work!

NT was 1.2 mm on 2 pictures, and 1.3 on a third, both nos reading well within normal range! I have bloodwork pending and then they will give me my risk factor, but I think DH and I are comfortable enough based on the NT measurement not to consider any further testing. 

HB was 158, also well within normal rates!

Baby L is measuring a little ahead today at 11 wks, 6 days (instead of 11 wks, 5 days!)!

When we first went in, Baby L was sound asleep and resting his/her head on their chest at an angle, and the tech was having a hard time waking him/her up so she could get a straight NT measurement!! So she had me cough and walk around and then Baby L was moving and shaking, doing little flips-so she then had a hard time settling him/her down to get the flat measurement, lol!! I told DH that the baby definately takes after him in the "difficult" category, rofl!!

Anyways, a very positive day for us, we feel so blessed and are in awe of it all once more!!

Hope my fellow scan ladies also had good results, thinking of you!


----------



## grandbleu

Wonderful news *Amber* - thanks for the update! Can't wait to see pics of the wee bambino :flower:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thats sooo exciting Amber! So I take it this scan was for the Maternal Serum Screening?


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks ladies!

Imp--yes, it was the maternal serum screen to check my PAPP-A and total HCG. Then I guess they do some calculation that includes my age, the NT results and the bloodwork results to give me a risk number. (like 1 in xxx for abnormality). Today's NT was definately encouraging news!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Just returned from work and rushed straight on here to see how the scans went!
I see that only Amber has posted, so I wiull have to stay on here all night waiting for the other updates!

Amber, your experience today sounds wonderful!! When I heard about your LO sleeping, and then waking up and being really active, it got me so excited! Bo is only 3 days younger than your babe, so she must be able to do those things too!
So glad that your NT results are good. Hope the blood results are just as good.
Cant wait to see the pics (again, so that I can imagine what Bo looks like, but also obviously because I want to see your LO too).
So happy for you Hun xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi everyone!

I also had an amazing day!!

My scan went really well too and also had a sleepy baby! I had to cough and wriggle around! Finally woke baby up and got the measurements they needed, my nuchal was also 1.3mm!

Congrats Amber! Can't wait to hear about the others!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Bellas. Your sleepy baby sounds so cute!
Any pics?
xx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Amber and Bellas!

Good news here too - baby is fit and well measuring very far ahead! I've been put forwards 6 days from 12w2d to 13w1d! Baby was very cute hands up by face then doing a few kicks and wriggles. They don't do the nuchal ligament measurement here so I will have bloods done at 16weeks for our risk factor. Really wonderful morning though after a completely sleepness night! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Scanc.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7









Scanf.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BellasMummy

Here you go Shell xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000647.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6









P1000648.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas and Milos---congrats dears on such wonderful scans and pics!! Your babes are gorgeous!!! 

bellas--your pics look so much like mine! that is so neat! 

milos--can definately see that your lo is a bit more developed and further along than 12 wks!

So beautiful!! I'm grinning from ear to ear! I promise to get my pics up tonight (I am in the states, so will be up for you ladies when you wake up tomorrow!).


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Milos!!
xx


----------



## milosmum

Thanks guys - still in shock about being moved so far forwards! Just so pleased that 'squiggle' as DH has named the baby - is fine and healthy. Looking forwards to getting some sleep tonight cause last night was a bit restless! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

I know how you feel! It was such a relief to see our baby!!
I forgot to say they moved me back 3 days so I am now due 27th Oct xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Amen on the lack of sleep, I kept waking up every 1/2 hour last night! I think there are going to be some relieved/exhausted mums and snuggly babes getting LOTS of sleep tonight!!:thumbup:


----------



## angelashope

COngrats on all of the beautiful bambino scans!!!!


----------



## Vixmar

Hey ladies!
Havent been on for a while,
You all seem to be doing fantastic!!
anyone thought of going for a 16 week gender scan??? im going for one on sunday as they allow children it so my 2 can be there to find out the sex as they are soooooooo excited!! my youngest is called Zack he says if the babys a boy he wants to call it 'jack' bless hes only 3 and cant understand why not lol x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow it's soo neat to see the scans and really think that's going on inside me too! Mind blowing really. Lol. Congrats ladies!! So it sounds like there are a few of you doing the maternal screening. I'm still undicided. Really I dont think I'd do further testing either way. But I really want the 12 weeks scan. Do they usually do one around that time anyway?


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats to al that had such wonderful scan, Bella, Amber and Milo. They are beautiful scans.

Hello to everybody else.

Imp - how are you feeling hun? I am feeling really sick all day - can barely eat anything infact. I am not complaining though. XX


----------



## shelleney

Argh, I fell asleep! Was desperately trying to stay awake for more updates...damn exhaustion!

Wow, Bellas! Your baby is gorgeous! And now your due date has been moved to the day before mine, we can be bump buddies again :friends:

Congratulations on the scan Milos! and on being moved forward...thats even less time now til you meet your baby! the pics are great, sooo cute! :baby:

Hi Vix. Good to hear from you. We are tempted by the gender scan, but Im trying to stay team yellow if possible. Good luck for your scan on Sunday. Let us know how it goes, and if you are team pink or team blue!

Hey Imp. Here in the UK, we get a 12 week scan anyway. Its called the dating scan. Everybody gets it. Then you can opt for another scan later on for maternal screening. Im not sure of the way it works in the states. Hope it all works out for you.

AFM: only 3 days til I reach 2nd tri (we go from 12 weeks here in the UK). Im so excited!
Have a good day all :hugs:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Shell 

Only a few days till 12 weeks. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Here are my pics, sorry I didnt get them up last night, darn scanner was messing up!

The third picture is mid-baby flip!!! :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







12 wkscropped1.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 10









12 wks cropped2.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 9









12 wks cropped3.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies!!

wow wow wow, what wonderful updates and scan results and pics you all have, it feels so real now doesnt it, we're having BABIES!!!! yippeee!! So happy for all of you with your fab scans etc and everyone moving into second tri this week - woohoo!!! I am loving it, even though its a little like limboland,

As for me, I have had an eventful couple of days, Sunday evening I had a pain in my lower left side which stayed over night and through til Monday morning so I didnt sleep too well and was tired and worried, my boyf/mum wanted me to go to EPU to get it checked out so I did and all was fine and we heard Tinks's h/b again which was wonderful. Today I had an obstetrics appointment which was already booked (high BMI) and I had that and all was fine, they have referred me back to the midwife as low risk and best of all they did a quick scan so I got to see my baby again, completely unexpectedly!!! woohoo!! and as my mum was with me she saw too, I have a right little wriggler in there! hehe! Loving it all so much, I love my baby so much already, cannot wait to meet him or her (we'll find out in a couple of weeks if we're team blue or pink! YAY!).

xx


----------



## angelashope

so much good news... I love it!!!!
Is anyone else still struggling with fatigue or has anyone gotten a bit better, I am just over 9 weeks and I want to sleep or lay down all the time, everything seems like so much work and I am still crashing every day after work! just wondering if its still normal and if there is an end in sight... thx ladies


----------



## kizzyt

It does get better, I promise!! I am still tired by about 10pm or if I've not slept well but other than that I am fine, I am 17.5 weeks now and have SO much more energy!! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so glad you got to see the LO again and with your mom! that is awesome! I love that they are moving around so much already! You just see them moving on that screen and your heart wants to burst with how much love you feel! It is such a wonderful experience! 

Angel--I am 12 wks and still struggling with nausea and fatigue. They say it definately starts to improve though once you are past the first trimester. I am really hoping that is the case because I am so zonked at night when I get home from work!


----------



## milosmum

Amber - beautiful bay picies honey x Hope you got a good nights sleep last night after all the worrying!

Kizzy - hope your pain has gone away but yeah for seeing and hearing bubs again - 17.5weeks already, time really is flying!

Angelas - my fatigue has gotten worse in the last few weeks I was more tired in week 9-12 than I was before that! Sorry but get plenty rest and hopefully 2nd tri will be more energetic x

IMP - my hospital don't do the screening tests at the scan they are done on bloods so the 12 week scan was just for dating and to check baby had all the required bits eg legs etc! Hopefully they will give you a 12 week scan cause it really was lovely xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Beanwood said:


> Congrats to al that had such wonderful scan, Bella, Amber and Milo. They are beautiful scans.
> 
> Hello to everybody else.
> 
> Imp - how are you feeling hun? I am feeling really sick all day - can barely eat anything infact. I am not complaining though. XX

Feeling just "off" all the time also. Not necessarily Sick, but turned off most foods, and just not feeling good. Oh yeah and my Breasts are really sore again!! lol Also really tired. But like you said not complaining. Makes me feel better like all is going as it should!


----------



## grandbleu

Such AMAZING scans everyone - this is such a wonderful day for femmes fetales babies!:flower:

I will respond to everyone individually on Thursday and catch up with front page news as well (I'm way behind!) but I have to prepare documents tonight for my lovely "visa" that's taken 6 months!!! and I'm still waiting for it. I might lose my job if I don't get it soon since they've been patient but I'm under the table and this is an up and up company and not the sort that hires people without paperwork. It's really a headache.

Anyways enough about bureaucracy and one more lovely HIP HIP HOORAY for all the squiggly, jumping, dancing, flipping, sleeping babies :happydance:


----------



## neffie

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say "*WOW!*" So many beautiful scans with beautiful beanies!! :kiss: Very excited for all of you. Keep it going! :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Amber, so glad you got your pics scannedc for us. Thanks! I especially love the one of your little upside-down baby! how wonderful!

Kizzy, sorry you have had a stressful few days. Glad you and Tink are OK tho. And I cant believe you're already 17.5 weeks. How time flies!

Angela, sorry to hear you are so exhausted. But I have to admit that I am also extremely tired most of the day and night, and I am almost 12 weeks now. Hope it eases up for you soon.

Grand, sorry to hear about your Visa issues. Hope they are sorted soon. You dont need the stress, do you? Take care, Hun.

Neffie! Great to hear from you! Hope you will be joining us here very soon!

xx


----------



## pixie p

Amazing scan news and pics everyone, so pleased all went well. So many of us entering the 2nd tri too! Fab!

I have just got back from my midwife app. Bit of a scary moment when she could't find heartbeat and just as she started looking concerned and i was about to burst in to tears, there it was, beating at 140! Such relief! My little boy was a little scared of the noise and i think just wondering what she was doing to me and started crying! Soon as i said listen it sounds like a train he started shouting "choo choo". So now thats really confused him, instead of pointing at my belly saying baby, he is now pointing and saying choo choo! lol


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Pixie - so glad they found they heartbeat. That happened to me with my second pregnancy. She finally found it or she was going to send me for a scan. It is very stressful. 

Sounds confusing for your little one - bless hin though that is really sweet. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, have not had time to catch up on posts today, I promise to read up and touch base tomorrow, I hope you are all doing well!

I had some upsetting news today. I have been diagnosed with Type II diabetes--it is not gestational as I am too early for that. I basically just failed my 3 hour and so now I have to meet with a dietician to help me try and prevent this from turning into gestational so I don't have to go on insulin. My levels right now are barely over what they should be, so they think I can control it with diet, but we shall see.

On top of that, one thing they failed to tell me at my US on monday was that I have placenta previa, meaning Baby L's placenta is currently located on top of my cervix. If it does not correct itself, I am risking premature delivery due to hemmorhaging and, if that does not happen, I will require a C-Section at 37 weeks, which means no natural birth for me. Since I am only 12 weeks, however, there is a 90% chance that the placenta will correct itself and grow away from the cervix, so I am hoping and praying that will be the case. If that happens, the bad things are no longer a risk, and I can opt for a natural birth.

Ugh, too much bad/scary news today! On a non-preggo day, this would call for a glass of vino, but since I can't do that, maybe I'll go home and have a warm cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Amber sorry you have had bad news. That is crappy to have two lots especially. 

I am going to try and help now - I don't know much about the diabetes but I did have a low lying placenta and was told that I would need a c-section. Well it moved a few months before I had him. I had him naturally and it was never a problem. XX

Hope you enjoyed the hot chocolate. XX


----------



## pixie p

Amber - so sorry to hear your news. I don't really have and words of wisdom to offer on these subjects but just wanted to say i hope you are ok and all works out ok for you. 90% chance of placenta correcting itself is very encouraging. I know it must just feel like more stress on an already stressful journey. Big hugs to you x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber sorry for your news. But if you look on the positive side they think everything can be controlled with diet. And the 90% sounds like an encouraging chance of the placenta moving. I really hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear both pieces of bad news Amber :hugs:
I know there's nothing I can say to help, but please know that I am thinking of you.
Im here if you need to talk. Take care of yourself
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you so much ladies for your understanding and caring thoughts! I was so stressed out yesterday with all that news being thrown at me in one big pile and it was a bit overwhelming to say the least! 

I am feeling much better today and I am determined, come hell or high water, to have a beautiful, happy and healthy bouncing baby in October who has a healthy and overjoyed momma! So if that means I need to eat nothing but lettuce for the rest of this pregnancy, I will do it! If I need to have a C-Section, I will do it! :flower: No one is going to keep me from my precious Baby L!! 

Bean/Imp--hope you are both handling your m/s and exhaustion well. You are in the tough weeks right now for that, that is for sure, but all good signs! :hugs:

Bean--also, thank you for sharing your story with me, that does give me hope that my placenta will move prior to delivery as well! thank you so much! :hugs:

Neffie--thank you so much for popping in and for all the well wishes! I think about you often and hope all is going well with you!

Grand--hope you got your Visa issues sorted out so you can relax!

Shell--hope all is going well with you hun!

Angela--hope your tiredness is easing a bit!

Pixie--I am soo glad they were able to find the heartbeat! What a precious little boy you have, maybe he can nickname his little sibling "choo choo". :flower:

Once again, thank you for all your support on my freak out yesterday. I feel bad that I posted all that negativity and stress, as I am normally a pretty upbeat person, but I was so stressed out and needed to vent a bit! You ladies are the best! :friends:


----------



## milosmum

Amber - just read your news and your update. you go ahead and rant honey thats what we are hear for, understanding and support and I am so glad you feel a bit better today x Its amazing what we will do for these bubs but I really hope the dietician lets you have more than just lettuce! xxx


----------



## angelashope

Hi Amber,
I also just read your post and wanted to share with you that a co-worker of mine had the same experience with her 1st bundle and the placenta and it moved on its own in the 8th month so try not to worry hun! 
Is teh diabetes pregnancy related? Seems weird for it to crop up so suddenly-the good thing is that you know so a healthy diet will bring you a healthy baby L. Big hugs to you and thanks for the well wishes but I am still very sleepy! Hopefully soon the energy will return! Happy almost Friday, Ang


----------



## Chilli

Just checking in quickly - Amber - big hugs to you hun, such a worry! But now that you know you have diabetes you can control it and stay safe. One of my best friends is a diabetes nurse and also has it herself and has had 2 very healthy girls. The placenta does sound scary but they will monitor you well and as we all know, anything will be worth it if we get our little babies at the end!

I had another scan yesterday - all is well with my little one - so even felt brave enough to tell my little girl - she is thrilled to be a proper big sister!

Hope all is well with everyone - sorry I'm a bit absent - busy busy busy


----------



## kizzyt

Hey Amber, dont apologise, you have every right to vent and its what we're here for. It sounds like there's lots of positive stories about the placenta moving and with the diabetes, at least they have monitored you well and caught it early so they can treat it. Plenty of women with diabetes have healthy pregnancies and if it means you get some extra special care then all the better! You will have a happy healty bouncing bubba in Oct and that bubba will have a very happy mummy!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well? Any bump pics to share?? Here's my latest, from yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amber, I'm lurking in the background, checking up on all you preggo ladies but just wanted to comment and say how sorry I am about your upsetting news. Its the last thing you need when you're trying to concentrate on your bubba, but you will get well looked after throughout and I'm sure you will fine.
My dad has type 2 diabetes and has controlled it with diet for a number of years now. He has a relatively normal life and it doesn't seem to affect him at all.
You never know, it may disappear after baby L arrives. I just wanted to try and make you feel a bit better about it, hope it helps.


----------



## grandbleu

*Happy Friday everyone!* :flower:

Hope that you all have fun and relaxing weekends planned.

*Amber* - Excellent pics of you Baby L - His/her flip made me giggle - future gymnast you've got there. I'm so sorry about the diabetes and placenta previa.I'm glad though that they both have potential solutions through diet and then the movement of your placenta...praying that both of those work out...your Baby L will be a bouncing October baby no worries.

*Chilli* - That is so sweet that you told your little one about being a big sister - I can imagine she's so over the moon to take on that role. 

*Kizzy* - Thanks for sharing your lovely bump - I took one (it's in my journal page 30) but I should take another one as it's been two weeks since then. Sorry about your little scare earlier with Tinker but glad he/she is totally fine and you got to hear the HB again and you are indeed low risk. Great news!

*Imp* - Sounds like the beginnings of M/S to me hon - great signs! That's how mine started...just a sudden aversion to certain foods...then a tummy ache. Where I am they do the NT scan at 12 weeks and while I don't really care what my result was (I won't do amnio or extensive testing even if I get a bad result) it was really worth it to see the wee one in action - I would do it just for that! Hope you get one - it really is a blessing to see. 

*Vixmar* - Our 1st team pink or team blue lady!!! Can't wait for Sunday's gender screening. 

*Pixie P *- Excellent news on the strong HB - thought it was adorable that your little one now says "choo choo" did you notice that his ticker is also a train...must have a thing for locomotives. :winkwink: 

*Angelas* - I'm still really tired and I'm almost 14 weeks...I think every woman is different so you might feel more like yourself faster. My M/S is totally gone though so I prefer to be tired than feel sick all the time. 

*Shell* - Happy 12 weeks!!! :happydance: Welcome to 2nd tri hon!!! - You are a strong woman to stay on team yellow...my curiosity is too great :winkwink:

*Milos* - What a cuddly little scan picture. I love your nickname "squiggle" - Wow 6 days ahead - that's awesome - I'll change your EDD then. 

*Bellas* - So sweet that your LO was sleeping at the scan - glad you have a low NT scans...seems like everyone just had such great results. Changing your EDD to October 27th like you mentioned. 

*New* and *Neffie* - thanks for visiting! :kiss:

*AFM*: Well a 6 hour journey to the prefecture then the police station and guess what Sod's law...my visa card was made and sent from the main prefecture to the police station but is "in transit" which could mean another freaking week...UGH! but At least the good news is is that I will be legal in a week or so and that my job is aware and still happy to have me (they are too nice!). This weekend I tell my Mom I'm pregnant - she lives in the States - I was too scared to tell her I was pregnant because last time she found out the day of my miscarriage when I asked her to pick me up at the ER. I didn't want to tell her this time until I was sure this little one was going to make it. I can't believe I'm nervous...so silly.


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday Ladies!

Chilli--thank you for the update, I have been thinking of you! So glad your scan went well and glad you were able to tell your DD, I bet she is so excited to be a big sister!

Kizzy--oh I just LOVE your bump pic! It is too cute! Which reminds me, I need to get a pic of my bump--it is already showing, but I want to get a pic before I get too much bigger! haha

Grand--so glad your visa issue is sorting out! I am excited for you telling your mom. I know you are nervous, but I bet she will be over the moon for you!

New/Ange/Chilli--thank you so much for sharing your stories, they give me confidence and hope!! :hugs:

AFM: I wanted to thank you again ladies for all your positive and understanding vibes, you are the best and I don't know what I would do without you all! *sniff* It is so hard to explain these things to other people who don't really understand how terrified I am of ANY bad news with this pregnancy! I am being very proactive, I already have my follow-up diabetes bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow and my dietician appointment is scheduled for next Wednesday, and I will be ready for my plan of attack! Frustrating that I have absolutely no control over the placenta issue, but I will continue to think positive! 

I still have some nausea, but it IS improving, just taking its good old time getting out of here! Exhaustion is still very much present, especially at the end of a long day's work. 

I wanted to share a story. Many of you know I have vivid dreams and had a couple of really neat dreams right before I got my BFP. Well, up to my scan on Monday, I was seriously feeling the "team blue" vibe and was pretty sure Baby L was a boy. At the 1st trimester u/s, I began to have my doubts and, to be honest, I don't see any confirmation nubs for the nub theory in any of my pictures (I mean, in one it angles up (boy!), in the other it angles down (girl!)! :shrug:). So later that night, after going to bed, I had two dreams--One in which I had a baby girl, and the second in which I had a baby boy! So I have now told DH that I am back to officially being on the fence! haha (he still thinks its a boy!).


----------



## Chilli

Amber - talking of dreams I've gotta tell you what my daughter told me yesterday morning before the scan "Mummy I had a lovely dream last night, I was in a show on the telly and I had a little friend with me, I don't know if it was a boy or a girl and I don't know it's name but I liked them" - is it just me or is that spooky considering we planned to tell her about her baby brother/sister that day?

I'm holding out in team yellow but have a strong feeling it's a boy - honestly don't care as either way we're winners!

Grand the whole issue with visas etc is a pain in the ****! My OH is from Peru and it's a nightmare if we want to go anywhere, so I feel your frustration.

Wow this group is doing so well - happy 12 weeks Shell!


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--I almost forgot, Happy 12 wks hun!!!

Chilli--such a wonderful dream by your DD! I think that is so precious! 

I really do think there are greater forces at work sometimes. I read a news article a few weeks back about a little boy here in the US who was in the hospital when he was 4 years old and in really bad shape. There was a period of time when he was being resuscitated. Miraculously, he was saved and he told his parents afterwards that he dreamed of his dad in a room on his knees, and described the room--it fit the small chapel in the hospital to a T, and he described exactly what his dad was doing. He also told his parents about a man that he met who knew him, and when he described the man, he described his grandfather whom he had never met. Finally, he told his parents that he has 2 sisters. His parents corrected him and said no, you only have one sister. He said no, in the place where he met the man, he also met a little girl who was a little older than him who said she was his sister. The parents were stunned--his mother had suffered a miscarriage a year or so before he was born, and they had never found out if it was a boy or girl. 

The story gave me goosebumps!


----------



## shelleney

Good evening preggos! :hi:
im in a wonderful mood today....i have finally reached 12 weeks! im a member of the 2nd tri club! i can finally let myself believe that im going to be having a baby in 6 months time. its a great feeling!

how are we all today?

Pixie - loved hearing about your son and his choo choo train. so sweet.

Chilli - great to hear from you. glad to hear your scan went well, and that you felt confident to tell your daughter. lovely.

Kizzy - loving the bump pic! i must upload one of mine to compare.

Grand - glad your visa issues are nearly sorted. and good luck telling your Mom. im sure she will be thrilled! i was nervous too, but please dont worry.

Amber - well done for being so proactive with your diabetes. Hope your appointments go well.

Loving the stories about Team Pink and Team Blue. I am staying firmly Team Yellow, but i have this strange innate feeling that i have a little girl in here. only time will tell, hey?

Hope you all have a brilliant weekend! :friends:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello ladies. 
I wanted to let you all know I'm still cheering for you and I'm happy to see so many of you moving on to your second trimesters. 
I'm sorry I haven't said that before.
xo


----------



## Chilli

Oh Amber - that story made me cry - I think children still have a sixth sense/special insight that we adults have had knocked out of us!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Anna.
Thanks for popping by. And please don't be sorry. You have nothing to be sorry for.
Trully hope you will be re-joining us on here very soon. Thinking of you 
xx


----------



## angelashope

Congrats Shell 2nd tri whoot whoot :)


----------



## milosmum

Wow amber that story made me shiver - but ina nice way if you know what I mean x

Hello Anna - nice to see you around, hope you will be back here with us soon.

Grand - so pleased the visa is sorted. How did you get on telling your mum?

We have now told everyone since our scan last week! DH famiy, then mine and some friends at the weekend - lots of tears and congratulations but for some reason we were really nervous when it came to telling them all, silly really but still nervous! As for us - we want to stay on team yellow and wait for a surprise in october but ever since the scan I keep thinking boy then on Friday when I told my family my sister wanted to think of names straight away but all she came up with was boys names? A sign maybe???

xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!!

Glad to see your still popping in Anna! Hope your well and really really hope to see u bk asap!!

Grand- Glad visa is sorted!!!
And Shell- Well done on the 12 week mark!! Happy 2nd trimester!! Seems so much more really now doesnt it!??

Amber, Thats story made all the hair on my arms stick up!! and as for your vivid dreams for the last week ive dreamt of a little dark girl (dunno why she was dark as my n hubby r white lol) and no one wanted her!! not coz of her colour as no one seemed to notice she was dark just coz she was a girl, and ive woke up crying lol!!

So i had my gender scan today..... And after being half hour late as we got lost in the city centre of leeds.... we discovered we are having



A GIRL!!!!!


Wow really didnt expect that!! i have a girl at 8 and a boy at 3 but i had my mind set on a boy, altho im pleased either way but it was a little of a shock lol
Id recommend them to anyone, they were so good as we were late! And their was a huge plasmas screen in room for kids to watch (they happly invite your children) they also had toys for them, she spent time pointing everyting on baby out, we saw every little angle of our baby, and saw her stretching and her waving her arms around, and she didnt like being pressed and kept giving me a good kicking! I cant belive at 16+2 days i can feel her move so stongly!! Little flutters?? belly ache??? jesus noooo im having a footballer!! lol

Hope your all well xx

Trying to uploads my bump pic at 16weeks and our scan pics
 



Attached Files:







bump at 16weeks.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 33









baby girl.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Girls, 
Its been so long since I posted so I thought i'd better do an update. As you can see by my ticker, I had the worst happen. I had just started to allow myself some hope and I had seen babys heartbeat flickering away on an ultrasound on thursday night then 3 days later I started spotting and cramping. Went to the ED at hospital where I had another ultrasound and baby had no heartbeat. I was booked for a D&C the following morning but the cramps got worse and worse over night. It wasnt just cramps it was full on labour. Baby was born sleeping at 3.30am two weeks ago. We got to see baby this time. So beautiful and tiny. Everything perfect. I have requested every type of testing possible, I dotn want to be told that this is "just one of those things",or "bad luck". I dont think that two second tri losses can be "bad luck". Baby Kyle was tested for any chromosomal abnormalities and it came back negative. Am still waiting for results from this baby. Need gender testing to be done so we can name baby and organise a service. We are having baby cremated and keeping the ashes in a beautiful silver box. 
I have an appointment booked with a ferlitility specialist in two weeks. Hopefully he can give me some answers and I am going to beg him for clomid. I want to be pregnant again (fast!) and keep my next baby. 

I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies and will pop in every now and then to see how you are all going. Please dont panic and think that what happened to me can happen to you too. Second tri losses are very rare. I am sure that a reason will be found for mine.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Melly! I am so so sorry Hun :cry:
I had wondered why you had been away for so long, but assumed you were busy with the pregnancy/work, etc.
I know that I cannot say anything to help, but my heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:
I also know that having another baby will not bring back the 2 that you have lost, but i do hope that you conceive again quickly, and that it will be your forever baby.
All my love, thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Melly - so sorry to hear your news and thanks for your reassuring words to the rest of us. I hope they get to the root of the problem and your HH pg follows soon.


----------



## kizzyt

oh melly, I am so so sorry for your loss and so sad for you, it brings a tear to my eye, life can be so precious yet so cruel, thinking of you and your family, and I hope you have your much longed for beautiful baby before long xxxx

Vix, I am so pleased for your wonderful experience, so exciting! our first girl!! yay! xx


----------



## pixie p

Melly - im am so very sorry to hear your sad news. I know there is nothing i can say to make it better but my thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## angelashope

Melly, how devasting, hugs and prayers to you and yours please keep us posted about your test results and I will pray you will be rejoining us very soon. It was very sweet for you to have us in your thoughts during this time of sorrow-wish there was more we could do to help.


----------



## angelashope

I just got back from the doctors and he was very re-assuring and tried to find the heart beat with the doppler-he said there was only a 20% chance of hearing it at 10.5 weeks but then he found it straight away and said it was strong. Happy Dance-great way to start the week!


----------



## Amberyll23

Melly---:cry: I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your little one. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope that the testing is able to give you some answers. Thank you for your kind words and well wishes to us. Please don't be a stranger and I hope to see you back here with us very soon! :hugs:

Angel--so glad that your doc was able to find the hb right away on the dopplar, that is wonderful and reassuring! very happy for you hun!!

Vix--congratulations hun! Team pink takes the lead! :winkwink: So glad to hear that everything went so well, that is awesome!

milos--glad to hear your family and friends were so overjoyed and happy for you! and you and your sis may just be having the right vibes! guess we'll find out in October! :flower:

AFM: I still can't kick this nausea and I am almost 13 weeks, it is driving me loopy! I'm hoping to get the blood test results back this week from my 1st trimester screen so we can tell everyone and my appointment with the dietician is set for Wed morning. My MIL is driving me batty too--she is one of those people who for some reason believes herself to be an expert on everything, when she is an expert on just about nothing (haha), so when DH told her that I was dx with Type II Diabetes, she immediately started telling him what I could/could not eat, etc. etc.--hello! she is not my dietician--plus! my diet will be different from the average Type II because, hello, I'm pregnant! sheesh! (not to mention the diets have changed over the years, it is mostly about portion control and exercise these days, not denying oneself specific foods). I am just glad DH was thoughtful enough to tell MIL I was resting and could not come to the phone so I could avoid the lecture! 

I hope you ladies have a nice day! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Mellybelle* - I'm so utterly sad for you and your family. This is so unexpected and I too thought you were just busy with your family life. I hope they do find a reason. I know when I had my miscarriage that was the worst is simply not knowing the question to "why me?". My heart goes out to you. I'm so glad that you shared and never be scared to at all...that's what we are here for so if you need to ever just let us know how you are getting on please do and let us know all about your angel when you find out yourself. I'm so sorry hon - I will light my "loss" candle for you and your little one tonight. Your plans to honor him/her sound perfect and I would love to know how the ceremony goes when it happens. :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Mellybelle - as all the other ladies have said I too am so sorry to hear of the loss of your little one. I really hope the testing can give you some answers this time and that the fertility specialist can help you in the future. All my love to you and your family xxx


----------



## shelleney

Melly, I have been thinking of you all day. And I just wanted to add, I think you are so kind and thoughtful to be trying to reassure us during this time. The fact that you took the time to worry about us, and reassure us that our babies were going to be fine, well what a selfless thing to do in your time of need. What a dear friend you are.
Please dont be a stranger. All my love xx


----------



## Vixmar

Melly, my heart goes out to you, i cant begin to imagen how painful your loss is....
x


----------



## Mellybelle

Thank you so much ladies for your kind thoughts, prayers and well wishes. I'll keep you all updated on anytest results etc. We are waiting for the hospital to contact us with babies gender. Its really important to me to name baby. Until we know all this we cant go ahead and organise the service. We are TTC again now(since last week actually). I'm not expecting anything to happen this cycle, but you never know. I'll go to the FS armed with my charts, babys results, results from my tests (being tested for a range of clotting disorders). He costs $150(AUD) per appointment so I dont want him sending me for tests I can get done through my GP. 

Thanks again ladies, you are beautiful.
I'll continue to pop in and see how you all are, and hopefully I can come back and join you soon. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Melly - I don't know if there are any words to ease your pain. I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you will be back here soon with your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies

Melly I wish there was something someone coud do to ease the pain. You are a very amazing lady, thinking of everyone here when you are going through such heartache. I pray you get some answers and your forever baby soon. sending healing your way xx

Ladies- sorry i have been a stranger lately. i have been having a bit of a battle with depression recently, and then felt guilty for feeling depressed when i have so much to be grateful for. Anyhoo i am feeling much better now so can get back on track. So glad everyone is doing well, lots of scans and moving to 2nd tri for many now, YAY!! I had my 12wk scan which showed a healthy baby with hb and i got a low downs result too, fab news. Its all starting to feel really real now, silly i know, lol. They even moved me forward a couple of days so i am now due 20th october which makes me 14wks tomorrow. Just got to figure out how to change my ticker now.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Mum--I am so glad your scan went well and that your babe is growing fast and healthy! That is wonderful! Sorry to hear about the depression, I hope that you are/have been able to work through it--please know that we are here for you if you need a place to vent/destress!!

I hope all you other ladies are doing well!

AFM: Had my appointment with the Dietician yesterday, and it went very well. She placed zero restrictions on what I can eat, she just showed me how to count carbs and sugars in what I eat in order to try and spread out my carb intake throughout the day so that my body can produce sufficient insulin to break down the sugars. She also gave me my monitor and showed me how to use it. It is really easy and fast, and the prick hardly hurts at all! I have to prick myself 4 times a day (once 1st in the morning, and then 1 hour after each meal). So far it looks like my sugar levels are good during the day, so breakfast and lunch are no problem, it seems to be my dinners where I am being too naughty, so I will have to make some adjustments there! 

Going to call my gyn's office today, they STILL have not called me back with the results of my 1st trimester bloodwork from last week! 

Also, I think my m/s is finally starting to go away! *knock on wood*. Today I have felt the best I have in over a month! :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone this Easter weekend?

MumAMH - I am so sorry to hear of your recent struggle with depression, but so pleased that you are feeling much better now. And great to hear that your scan went well, and your baby is healthy. (to change your ticker, you need to return to the website where you created it, change your due date, and then re-post your new ticker on here). Take care of yourself Hun :hugs:

Amber - glad your appointment with the dietician went well, and that you are managing to cope well with your diabetes. Im really proud of you for taking this all in your stride. An illness like diabetes can take over your life, and its so refreshing that you have just accepted it, and are focussing on being healthy for Little L. Good for you! :thumbup:

AFM: only 4 more days til my dating scan! Its been over 6 weeks since we have seen Bo, and we cant wait to see him/her again. At the last scan, he/she looked like a little kidney bean, so it will be amazing to see arms, legs, fingers and toes. Im not even nervous, because I know that Bo is safe and well - his/her heartbeat is getting stronger every day when we listen on the doppler! Im just sooo happy :happydance:

Hope you are all well. And hope to hear from you all soon xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hope everybody is doing ok.

Mum - sorry that you have been feeling low. I am glad that you are statring to feel better.

Amber - sound like you are managing the diabetes really well. 

Shell - so exciting to be having your scan. The doppler sounds really worthwhile.

AFM - have not been on as much - kids on holiday etc..... and have been suffereing with sickness and food aversions, as I know you guys all have. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. XX


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear you're feeling so sick, Bean. I remember it well. But the good news is, there's light at the end of the tunnel. You should be feeling great by 12 weeks. 
Take care of yourself until then xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Just a quick pop on to say thanks for the support and i hope you are all having a lovely easter.


----------



## milosmum

Happy Easter everyone! 

MumAMH - glad you are starting to feel better and congratulations on 14 weeks!

Shellney - can't wait to see your scan pictures honey x

Amber so pleased your dietician appointment went well but I dont fancy the finger sticking! xxx

AFM - all well here belly definately bigger than it used to be so I have borrowed some maternity clothes from a friend whihc are more comfy but now they fall down cause my tummy is not big enough yet! Desperately need to go and buy some new bras only one of mine fits comfortably now so looks like I will have to go shopping!!!

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday everyone! For those that celebrate it, I hope everyone had a fabulous Easter!

Shell--good luck with your scan this week! I am so excited for you getting to see Little Bo!!! Please be sure to post pics when you can!!

Bean--so sorry you are feeling the ravages of m/s, it will get better though! Hope you are able to get the rest you need, I know that that always helps!

mum--Happy 14 wks!

milos--Happy 15 wks! I hope you are able to get clothes you feel comfortable in that don't fall down! Probably a frustrating phase right now, old clothes are too snug and maternity clothes are too big! arg!

AFM: Sugar went out of wack yesterday (Easter), probably due to a combination of the Easter feast (at which I was REALLY good and ate soo much less than I normally do! frustrating!) and the fact that I was feeling ill most of the day. I've had this horrid headache for a day an a half now, and it is driving me bonkers! Have a gyn appt this week on Thurs, just a checkup and she will probably get me set up for my next scan, which should be in about 4-6 more weeks. It seems so long from now!!


----------



## Lisa7

Melly,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart is breaking for you. You sound so strong but must be so sad. There are no words to ease this. I hope you continue to be strong and that your forever baby will be yours soon. :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

BAck after the most glorious weekend at the beach!!! Yeah for Easter in the UK this year!

Amber - well done for resisting the Easter Glut and I hope you have your sugars back under control now.

Milos - my tum is HUGE! I look about 9 months but having said that when I tried my old mat clothes on they were all baggy and the swimsuit just looked ridiculous! My pg with my daughter was mostly through the winter (she's a feb baby) so I don't have any summer clothes and have had to rush out and get some but boy are they limited! Spent ages on line the other day and hopefully have some nice stuff coming soon. Next have some great linen trousers.

Mumat - hope you're feeling ok - I also have struggled with depression over recent years:hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! Sounds like everyone had a good easter holiday! We didn't do too much just started to get to work on the home renos I want done before we have baby. So theres time but I've been duying to get them started for a while now. Also had an esaster dinner with the fam wich was nice. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

afm I have my 2nd prenatal appt tomorrow. It'll be 10 weeks on to day as far as I know. But they may change that tomorrow when I finally find out the the results of my dating scan a while ago. I had a physical done in Jan so I don't need one now. Any one know what I can expect??


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Hope all is well!

Chilli--so good to hear from you and glad that you have a fabulous Easter Break! Glad you were able to find lots of nice maternity clothes online. I'm getting closer to the point where I think I will be needing to start looking myself!

IMP--hope your appt goes well tomorrow! I'm guessing that what will happen at this appointment will be that they will go over any results of tests since your last visit, possibly order other tests based upon how you are feeling/doing (or no tests at all if you are feeling great!). It is basically a check up/update type of appt to go over how you are progressing and such. They also gave me a bag of goodies at my 2nd appt (a bunch of pregnancy related stuff from different companies and magazines with coupons) and gave me a lot of paperwork to look through. 

AFM: Turned in my first glucose levels today, dietician cb and said I am doing an excellent job with my day/nighttime levels, but my fasting level is high (and the fasting level is the only level I have ZERO control over). She says that it is caused by a surge of hormones in my body both from me and baby. The doctor wanted to put me on 2.5 mg of glyburide, which is an oral medication. After doing my research on glyburide, I was really uncomfortable with that option--there simply have not been enough studies done on this drug and its safety to the baby to make me feel comfortable taking it, so I have instead decided to go with insulin injections. I have a call out to the dietician to get an appt so they can show me how to use it. I figure, what is one more prick a day to keep my mind at ease that I am doing the best and safest thing I can for Baby L? :flower:

Hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful day! :kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone! :hi:

Milos - good luck with the maternity clothes shopping! and make sure you get yourself fitted for a decent maternity bra. I did this at only 9 weeks, but I needed to! lol. Have fun!

Chilli - glad you had a lovely weekend. Isnt the weather over here amazing at the moment? Hope it lasts! As for maternity clothes shopping, did you get all your clothes from Next, or can you recommend anywhere else? I have never bought maternity clothing before and Im quite nervous. Thanks in advance...

Imp - good to hear from you! Im sorry, I cant help you with what to expect at tomorrow's appointment, as they do things so differently in the UK and USA. But I will be thinking of you, and hoping that everything goes well for you tomorrow.

Amber - Im sorry, I dont really know much about diabetes, but its seems like you are pretty clued up about it all know. I know you will do whatever it takes to ensure that Baby L is safe and sound. Hope you manage to get your levels under control with the insulin. Take care.

AFM: its almost the BIG DAY! tomorrow is finally my dating scan! the last time I saw Bo, he/she was a tiny bean...I cant wait to see a proper human baby! I will come on here straight after the scan to post the pics for you guys to see. Im also looking forward to getting a proper due date tomorrow.
Also, today I sorted out my wardrobe. I took all my tight fitting clothes and put them in vacuum storage bags up in the loft. I now only have loose fitting stretchy clothes in my wardrobe, and will need to add to them very soon. Im looking forward to buying actual maternity clothing...those little lycra stretch panels on the trousers are so cute!

Anyways, hope you all have a good day/evening. See you tomorrow!!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Speaking of maternity clothes, someone posted this somewhere a while ago and I have been keeping it aside just incase... may be of interest to some of you also...? Its a extender you can put in your regular clothes so you fit into them a bit longer. I think I may give it a try.

https://www.maternityandbabyshoppin...extenderbyfertilemindbellybelt-combopack.aspx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello all,

Good to hear everyone enjoying the holiday.

Imp- hope your appt goes well tomorrow

Chilli- sorry to hear you have also struggled with this, i just accept now that i will have dips and fight them as best i can

shell- cant wait to see your pics tomorrow, so exciting

amber- well done you for managing the diabetes so well

AFM- I also gave in and started materinty shopping the other day. I found some good stuff in new look and h&m. Heres a little tip to stay in your jeans a bit longer, get a hairband/bobble and hook onto your button then thread through the button hole and hook over the button again cover with a longer top!


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck tomorrow Shell xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all, especially to those who I haven't chatted with for a while..:)
just wanted to pop in and say hello.
*amber*..wise decision. I was taught that pregnant women should NOT take oral hypogylcemics as they can harm baby. I've only ever known pregnant women to take insulin. Those oral hypoglycemic drugs are very hard on the liver. Insulin bypasses all of that. I know I am not a dr, just a nurse, but I do know what I was taught for years. Hope that helps you out a bit.
*shell*..good luck tomorrow with scan..


----------



## Chilli

Yes - I also looked in H&M who had some nice mat clothes, jojomamabebe too, wasn't so impressed with New look but think that's cos I'm and old duffer! Ordered some things from Top shop but quality not good so sending back. Red herring do a very limited range and so do Dorthy Perkins - but it really is much harder to find clothes that you like as all the ranges are so small. I guess as I'm quite short and a little heavier than I would like, I just don't want to end up loooking like a moving tent! Still like next best. I can't get my normal trousers around my bum anymore!!!

Shells - will be checking in to see your scan pics today!

Mum - I hear you!


----------



## shelleney

Morning my lovelies! :hi:

So here he/she is. My gorgeous darling Bo....
He/she was moving all over the plan during the scan. Kicking, stretching and bouncing around. I have fallen in love! :kiss:

Hope you are all well today
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0029.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0030.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0031.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

Wonderful pics, congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

hello ladies long time no speak :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Shell--oh hun those pics are GORGEOUS!!! :happydance: Little Bo is growing so big and fast!! That is wonderful!!! Did they give you a different dd or is little Bo right on track?

IMP--hope your appt goes well today!

Mum--thanks for the jeans tip!

love--thank you for your input on the oral meds, it means a lot coming from you as you are in the medical field, and makes me feel even more secure and sure in my decision! :hugs:

SamB--welcome welcome hun and congrats!!

AFM: Gyn appt tomorrow, just my monthly check up. Not expecting it to be all that lengthy or involved. I have my insulin appt scheduled for Friday morning--I meet first with the specialist and then the dietician. Been looking into how insulin shots are done these day and boy, things have come a long way in 20 years! I am frustrated with m/s issues--the nausea is gone, but I still have this lump in my upper chest/lower throat that does not want to go away, it drives me crazy! I'm thinking it is heartburn, not m/s (as I have acid reflux anyways outside of pregnancy), so figuring this is going to be hanging around for a while! arg! Also still exhausted when I get home at night--I thought that was supposed to get better! Where is my 2nd tri energy surge at?! haha


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Shell what fab pictures.

Imp - hope today goes well.

Sam - hello and congrats. 

Hi to everybody else hope you are all well. XX


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies!

Quick catch up - it's been a mad week at work - I'm working full time since two weeks again as the other admin girl just got promoted to P.A. to the CEO!!! So things have been crazy plus I had to go to Toulon for my Visa (3 hours away) and then tomorrow morning I get to go to the lovely Nice to change my address with a million other immigrants...fun times but it's one step closer to being fully legal. 

Promise to catch up Friday or Saturday! 

Much love and kisses to you and your bumps!


----------



## Anna Purna

Shell: Beautiful pictures! Little Bo looks great!!! xo


----------



## samiam

Hi all of you lovely preggers girls. We miss you over on the dark side!!

Just wanted to pop in and let you know about a big circle and bloom discount and say hello. . .
In case any of you are interested, circle and bloom has a 35% discount on their meditation downloads and cds until April 30th. I've been using their meditation cd for fertility this month and I feel so much more relaxed. They also have one for healthy pregnancy and happy delivery (and no, I don't work for them!). Anyway, the discount code is NIAW35 but it ends on April 30th. circlebloom.com

Hope to join you in here one of these days. . . :wave:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Shell, what beautiful scan pics.
Must have been amazing to see him/her bouncing around.

Love to all you other preggo ladies too xx


----------



## neffie

Lovely pics Shell! I can only imagine your reaction when you saw little Bo jumping all over the place. :)

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Thanks to Anna/Sam/Neffie/New for stopping in and saying hi! Can't wait for all of you to join us here soon!

Grand--glad to hear work is going well and you are busy--more hours = more $ to spend on Little Blue! Also glad your Visa stuff is moving right along and you will be done with that soon!

AFM: Appointment today went swimmingly! DH went with me and we got to hear Baby L's heartbeat on the dopplar--it was awesome and DH was so glad he could make it! MD also checked my "bump" size and said I was measuring perfectly! I have several prescriptions, 2 for ultrasounds--1 is the gender scan at 18-20 wks, another is for an echocardio study on the baby's heart at 20 wks (since I have GD), some bloodwork and something else (can't remember at the moment)--MD says they will be monitoring me a bit more closely due to the HBP and GD. Recheck in a month. Have my insulin appt tomorrow, things are moving right along!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Glad things went so well for you Amber!!

AFM my appt was fine just not much to tell... Basically she just went over all my blood results and everything is good! Only one thing wich isn't too much of a concern, I'm not immunised against rebella anymore. Which basically means stay away from any heard of cases because that means a deformed or lost baby for sure. Good news is it is very very rare! Its weird though because a year ago I was still protected against it?? She didn't even try to hear baby yet as its still kinda early and I guess she doesn't want to freak me out if she cant find a HB. So next appt she will. Anyway, also booked my 18 week scan and next two appts (May 13th with my Dr, and 31st I am transfered to the specialist). So at least I have something to look forward to.


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> AFM: Appointment today went swimmingly! DH went with me and we got to hear Baby L's heartbeat on the dopplar--it was awesome and DH was so glad he could make it! MD also checked my "bump" size and said I was measuring perfectly! I have several prescriptions, 2 for ultrasounds--1 is the gender scan at 18-20 wks, another is for an echocardio study on the baby's heart at 20 wks (since I have GD), some bloodwork and something else (can't remember at the moment)--MD says they will be monitoring me a bit more closely due to the HBP and GD. Recheck in a month. Have my insulin appt tomorrow, things are moving right along!!

Awww. So glad to hear that Baby L is coming right along. SO sweet!! :flower:


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, hope all's well. I FINALLY have my 20 week scan date, its Tues 10th May when I'll be 21+4 so hoping they can tell fo sho if it's a pink or blue :)

20 weeks tomorrow! halfway there, how crazy is that???? 

thanks to all the FF ladies who are popping in to see us all, so lovely of you, I hope you are keeping well and you'll be in this forum for yourselves very soon xx


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--so glad to hear your appt went well and everything is moving along perfectly!! :happydance: I agree, that is wierd about the rubella--I didn't even know you could ultimately lose your immunization against it! As for the dopplar--my MD did the exact same thing at my last visit when I was around 10 wks--she told me that she felt it was too early to be trying for that and would do it at this appointment--so hopefully you will get it next time too!! When is your 18 week scan? I still have to schedule mine, not sure if I'm going to do it at 18 or try to hold out until week 19 or 20...

Kizzy--yay :yipee: for getting your scan set! I can't believe you are 20 wks already hun! Wow time has gone by so fast! So excited for you!! Happy 1/2 way lady!!

Sam-- thank you so much hun!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello lovely ladies,

Shell- great pics hun, so pleased for you

Grand- glad all is going well for you even if a little hectic by the sounds of things

Kizzy- halfway, woohoo:happydance: are you hoping pink or blue?

Imp- glad all is good with you

Amber-:happydance: Yay for hearing the heartbeat, its the most amazing sound isnt it?

Sam- Many many congrats honey:hugs:

Hello to all I missed:flower:

To all the ladies popping in to kindly check on us all- Thank you. Wishing you all tons of positive vibes and sending loads of baby dust your way. Hope you all join us very soon xxx

AFM: I got all excited today when the post came, thought it was my doppler but turned out to be just the gel:dohh: will have to wait for saturday and see if it turns up then. Feeling fab apart from some pelvic pain which i asume is my spd starting up, but we will cope. I am also sure i am feeling little movements the last couple of days, cant wait to feel her/him properly.
Hope all of you and your bumps are doing well today:hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Shellney - congratulations I love the scan photos and the fact that Bo was bouncing around for the whole thing!

Kizzy - wow 20 weeks thats amazing halfway! 

AFM been camping for a few days in the Lakes and had a lovely time now a little pink from the sun but very relaxed! Starting to realise that there must be 100s of things I should be getting on with for bubs but I am just too disorganised and have a serious case of baby brain too - can't seem to get anything done! Has anyone started buying stuff, arranging antenatal classes etc etc? Can't even remember to rub in the stretch mark oil at the moment!

xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amberyll23 said:


> IMP--so glad to hear your appt went well and everything is moving along perfectly!! :happydance: I agree, that is wierd about the rubella--I didn't even know you could ultimately lose your immunization against it! As for the dopplar--my MD did the exact same thing at my last visit when I was around 10 wks--she told me that she felt it was too early to be trying for that and would do it at this appointment--so hopefully you will get it next time too!! When is your 18 week scan? I still have to schedule mine, not sure if I'm going to do it at 18 or try to hold out until week 19 or 20...

I booked my scan for June 29th which will actually be 19 weeks to the day. My dr said i needed to get it booked, or i would not have gone so early. The lady at the ultrasound place said it needs to be into the 18th week to make sure they can see everything that they need to. So she said it's best to wait a bit longer to be sure! It's a long way off yet. Just hoping time doesn't drag too much. I can't wait to find out what we are having!!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hi ladies! im kinda worrying (due to 2 miscarriages early in pregnancy) because today i can slight pink bleeding which i know is normal but i cant help but worry! I dont have any cramping or anything like with my last m/c's.

Can any of you ladies talk any sense into me and tell me everything will be fine because i broke down in tears today at work when i found out. :cry:

Sam
x x x


----------



## samiam

XxSamBxX said:


> Hi ladies! im kinda worrying (due to 2 miscarriages early in pregnancy) because today i can slight pink bleeding which i know is normal but i cant help but worry! I dont have any cramping or anything like with my last m/c's.
> 
> Can any of you ladies talk any sense into me and tell me everything will be fine because i broke down in tears today at work when i found out. :cry:
> 
> Sam
> x x x


Oh Sam. That sounds scary. I'm sorry that you had this. Listen. Some women have spotting all the way through their cycle, and since you had spotting before and thought it was AF, you may just be one of those spotty women. AND, a woman in another one of my threads just had spotting and went in for a scan and all was well. Breathe. Breathe and think good, positive happy thoughts and take it easy. Please PLEASE let us know how you are. :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

samiam said:


> Oh Sam. That sounds scary. I'm sorry that you had this. Listen. Some women have spotting all the way through their cycle, and since you had spotting before and thought it was AF, you may just be one of those spotty women. AND, a woman in another one of my threads just had spotting and went in for a scan and all was well. Breathe. Breathe and think good, positive happy thoughts and take it easy. Please PLEASE let us know how you are. :hugs:

Thank you Sam :hugs: the bleeding has stopped im going to just take it easy until/if the bleeding comes back. Just keeping my fingers crossed that it is all ok i am trying to stay positive because I (as well as alot of other women here) deserve my forever baby!!

:dust:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Girls, 
I havent read back through to see how you all are, but I hope you are all doing well and growing beautiful bumps!

Thought I'd pop in and give a bit of an update as I promised. 
I got back babys test results. Found out she was a little girl (DH is doubly devastated, I knew he secretly wanted a girl). We have called her Evie (meaning "life"). There were no chromosomal abnormalities - same as baby Kyle. There were no uterine infections or anything else. I have an appointment with a FS tomorrow who should also have the results of my blood tests for clotting disorders and a few other things. Now that we know she was a little girl, we are going to go ahead and organise a service. 

Again, I hope you are all doing well, and I'll pop back in when I know some more. Hope to join you all again soon. :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Melly - thats a beautiful name for your little girl, I am pleased you can now organise her service x I really hope your FS can shed some light on your loss xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Melly.
I am pleased that you found out that your angel is a little girl, and Evie is a lovely name. I hope that she is resting peacefully in Heaven with her big brother Kyle.
I am sorry to hear that you are not any closer to finding out why you have lost your babies, but I hope that you will find an answer soon.
Take care of yourself. Thinking of you
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Mellybelle -:hugs: and thinking of you.


----------



## Amberyll23

Melly--Evie is one of the most beautiful names I have heard in a long time. I hope that you are able to get answers from your FS. Many :hugs: to you.

SamB--I am sorry to hear of your spotting, but also glad to hear that it has cleared up. If it helps, I had spotting around week 7 of this pregnancy and an ultrasound showed that it was a subchorionic hemmorhage that was not affecting the baby at all. It cleared up on its own. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Melly* - I love the name Evie - simply beautiful in sound and meaning. I'm so sorry for you and your OH right now. Not having answers is completely frustrating. I know you two will honor and love your little angels. 

*SamB* - Congratulations - I went from unemployed to full-time and got busy quick so I missed the news and will update the frontpage as soon as I can. Can you let me know your BFP date and EDD date. Thanks. Also spotting is normal especially in early pregnancy - it is only a worry if it gets heavier or is accompanied by severe cramps. 

*Chilli* - You guys up in the UK had a better Easter than us - it was pouring down here in the south. Glad you enjoyed your day!

*Vixmar* - CONGRATS!!! on a baby girl!! Thanks for sharing your bump picutre - lovely striped top - I have one similar. 

*Angelas* - Lovely that you heard the HB right away at 10 1/2 weeks - must feel so good. 

*Milos* - I totally hear you on telling everyone and being nervous. Glad you got the reactions you wanted. I feel like you that there are a million things I should be doing to prepare for this baby but I haven't done a thing...not even bought maternity clothes for me!

*Amber* - I hope your M/S just keeps getting better and better...it can be such a drag. Your dietician sounds awesome and glad you get to eat a normal diet. I would definitely go the insulin route as well...taking any drugs scares me and from what *Love* said insulin is safer for prego ladies. 

*Mum* - Sorry about your depression - I've been through it a little bit as well....cocooning myself away and not wanting to be in contact with people. I'm so happy tha twith your scan that you are feeling better and it's all becoming real. 

*Shell* - BEAUTIFUL pictures hon...little Bo is perfect and bouncing. Very cool.

*Imp* - thanks for sharing the link...I'm looking into something like that to extend my wardrobe a bit farther. So have you signed on to do some maternity modeling??? You could get free clothes that way :)

*Bean* - Sorry about the M/S hon - it does suck right now but it will definitely get better...I was feeling good again around 10-12 weeks.

*Kizzy* - Yippee for a scan coming up this week! 20 weeks wow...1/2 way there. :flower:

*AFM*: Got my visa done (finally!)...it's not perfect because it has the wrong address and my new job isn't happy about that. Grrrr...but they are being patient still so I still get to work there. I also told my mom and it was silly to be nervous - she's so happy and is already planning a grandma visit over Xmas. Still feeling good and bumpette is growing little by little.


----------



## samiam

Dear Preggo Chica friends, :friends:

I just wanted to let you know how much we love hearing from you in the TTW and the OTWW threads. We miss you in there and we hope to join you in here soon, but we are so happy that your wee babies are coming along nicely. :hug:

Lots of love,

Sam :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Sam*! :kiss: Right back at you...We're all part of the same gang just different stages :kiss:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand - I am actually looking into contracting out some maternity photos. But at the vary least I am looking for a photographer who wants to trade some time for photos. Basically they get the photos to use as they see fit for their portfolio and I donate my time for photos to have for mine also. However I'd love to be able to find someone who is looking to sell some stock maternity photos. That way I'd get paid. lol But whichever I can find. I just really want some photos to keep when I get further along. It would be great to find a clothing line though. As you said free clothes is always nice! Lol


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Thought I would finally catch up on all your posts from over the last week.

Amber - good luck with the insulin shots. and sorry to hear you are suffering with heartburn. Hope that disappears very soon. Also, great news that you heard Baby L's heartbeat on the doppler, and that your bump is measuring perfectly.oh, and i forgot to answer your question: they moved my due date forward by one day, so im now only one day behind you!

SamB - welcome! sorry to hear you had a scare last week, but glad that the bleeding has stopped. I know a few of us here had similar scares early on, and we are still here to tell the tale. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!

Grand - hope you are not overdoing things at work. make sure you take it easy during the evenings and weekends, wont you? glad to hear that your visa is finally sorted, that must be a weight off your mind. and its also lovely to hear how excited you mum is about being a grandma! so sweet!

Imp - when did you suddenly become 11 weeks preggo?! I dont know where the time has gone! glad to hear everything is going well with you, although the disappearing rubella immunity is a strange one? I always believed that once you were immune, you were immune for life? Oh well, im sure there's nothing to worry about. Also, I think you should definitely go for the maternity modelling. I would love to do that, but havent got the right look, lol. Good luck!

Kizzy - only one week left till your 20 week scan! how exciting! will you be finding out the gender or not? we are still undecided. Also, congratulations on being halfway through your pregnancy! woohoo!

MumAMH - congrats on feeling your first movements! how amazing! but sorry to hear that you are getting pelvic pain, thats sucks. Hope they disappear soon. also, did your doppler arrive? have you started using it yet?

Milos - sorry to hear you are feeling disorganised. But try not to stress out, you have plenty of time yet. But try to remember to rub in that stretch mark cream! haha!

Also, Hi to all the TTCAL ladies :hi: and thanks for popping in to say Hi. Good luck and Baby dust to you all!!!
xx


----------



## angelashope

Just popping in to say hello. I have been crazy busy at work:) The good news is I am feeling alot less tired and sick and have been able to go for some really long walks. Is anyone else doing any sort of fitness? I feel like I need more but dont know what to do. I am amazed by how quickly the time is going and when I see so many of us reaching the half way mark-I remember being jealous of everyone hitting 12 and now I am there so soon I will also be at 20! Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying each day!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Not been posting as not a lot going on except for the continual sickness and getting up a million times in the night to pee. Gums have started bleeding last couple of days also. Lovely sick and blood taste. :wacko:

Anyway I have been reading and like angela says time flying so fast - so many coming up to 20 weeks. Hope you are all feeling ok. XX :hugs: to all.


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies,

hope everyone is well!! My friend gave birth yesterday to a beautiful baby girl, Reese Maya, 8lb 11oz, what a big girl! they both seem well and I am so happy for her! We were pregnant at the same time when I had my m/c so it's been bittersweet in a way seeing all this happen to her and knowing it could/should have been me in 4 weeks but I know I will be feeling elated in 4.5 months time when I have my very own bundle!!

and for those who asked yes, we are finding out the sex!! yippee!! everyone (my OH included) thinks it's going to be a boy so we'll soon know!! so many of my friends have had little girls lately it will be nice to have a boy really, he'll be a stud amongst all these ladies! hehe!

xxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Morning all,

Hope today finds you all well.

Kizzy- Bless, that is a big baby. Congrats to your friend! Wont be long till you get to hold your baby, time is flying:happydance:

Bean- :hugs: poor you with the bleeding gums, thats not good. Hope you start feeling a bit better soon

Samiam- Thank you. here's to all of you ladies joining us very soon:thumbup:

SamB- Hope your ok hun and that all is well for you:hugs:

Grand- so glad it went well with your mum and that bump is growing nicely

Melly- Evie is such a beautiful name. I really hope you get some answers soon. Thinking of you:hugs:

AFM: My doppler arrived on saturday morning and i found little bubs heartbeat in a few mins. So good to hear:happydance: You can hear bubs kick the monitor too which is just soooo cool. My bump is certainly starting to grow now, lol, it seems to have really started to show in the last 2wks. The pelvic pain is still there but i was expecting that anyway, my only complaint at the mo is awful headaches. Anyone else? Had another last night which made me ill and didnt sleep till 2am, YUK!


----------



## Chilli

Just a quick hello - been following you all still


----------



## XxSamBxX

mumatmadhouse said:


> SamB- Hope your ok hun and that all is well for you:hugs:

Hey hun!! all is good so far haha:) symptoms are stronger than ever constant nausea & sore boobs & peeing constantly lol!! but i couldnt be happier! 

How are you?


Grand - My BFP was on the 22nd April & my EDD is 16th Jan 2012 (sooooo far away)
xxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning all, glad to see everyone is doing so well! I will have a proper post tomorrow, I promise--I have the day off, but work has kept me overly busy this week!! I have snuck in some lurking time on all the Femmes threads, so I am keeping up with everyone!

Just a quick note for Grand for when she next does updates:

May 31--Anatomical/Gender U/S--will get to see which team we are on!

June 6--fetal echocardiogram--another u/s to make sure that baby's heart is nice and strong (due to the GD).

Talk to you all more tomorrow, hugs ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies

I'll update 1st page with all new details on Saturday for sure :) so feel free to mention more if you haven't already! :)

*Kizzy* - so awesome for your friend - the birthing part sort of scares me being a 1st timer. I understand a bit of your sadness during such a happy day thinking back to your own loss. 

*Imp* - good luck with the modeling while pregnant! I hope you get some jobs from it. You must share pics :)

*Shell* - don't worry I'm doing good at work...I try to take it easy and I'm in bed by 9 or 10 - such a pregnant dork. Plus my hours will change to 12-7 so I get to sleep in if I need to later on. How're you doing - you didn't mention in your post. 

*Bean* - Boo to sickness...sorry you're having a bad time of it...hope it goes away soon. 

*Angelas* - that's awesome you are walking a lot - I need to do more...I'm trying to do more now that I'm in 2nd tri. I totally hear you on the work issue - it can be tiring when it's busy. 

*Mum* - So cool about the baby's HB! I can't wait to feel the kicks :) I have had a couple of headaches only about 2 or 3 so not as many as you and really the only relief for me was going to bed. 

*SamB* - I'll update front page this weekend - thanks! Sounds like great symptoms is someone looking after you closely because of your other losses? 

*Amber* - lurk away and enjoy your day off! I'll update front page this weekend like I said. 

*AFM*: Here's little blue's 1st piece of clothing sent by Grandma (my mom) - it was amazing to open the package and see it - can't wait to see it filled out with a cute and wriggly body!...quite emotional. We haven't bought a thing. 

​


----------



## milosmum

Aw grandbleu - thats gorgeous honey! We have resisted buying anything so far too but don't think it will be long til I give into the cute babygros! 

AFM - all well belly seems to be getting bigger but thankfully sickness seems to be completely gone now which is great! Trying my best to eat healthily but why is chocolate so more tempting than an apple! 
20 week scan on 31st April in the morning - then off to see Take That in the evening so it should be a good day! 
xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--we are scan buddies again! :friends:

Grand--That is such a beautiful little outfit and Blue for Little Blue!! Love it!:thumbup:

Ok, more tomorrow! It's Cinco de Mayo and I have to go plan dinner for DH!


----------



## XxSamBxX

grandbleu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> *SamB* - I'll update front page this weekend - thanks! Sounds like great symptoms is someone looking after you closely because of your other losses?

No! :shrug: the doctors dont seem that bothered that i have had 2 MC's already which i was suprised about but i think they think i am only 3 weeks which is what i am going by! but my symptoms are too strong for so early i reckon i am about 5/6 weeks because i didnt get symptoms with my first pregnancy until 4/5 weeks with my first pregnancy. :dohh:

The symptoms really got me down last night i cried because i really really craved sausage and it had to be one from the chipshop but when i finally got one i was very disappointed because it set of my nausea :nope:

I cant get comfy either when i sleep can you ladies suggest anything? i usually sleep on my stomach but its becoming uncomfortable to do so and i can sleep on my side if my leg is wrapped around something :blush: (strange i know) so what can i do? i need sleep :sleep:


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI Everyone, Just stopping in to let you all know this weekend is the weekend we are telling our parents. I got both of our mothers, Happy Mothers Day Grandma Cards, and this is how I plan on telling them. I'm nervous I wish it was a week later as I have an appt on friday where I should get to listen to the heart beat. But I really wanted to tell them on mothers day. It will be a year to the day we told my mom last time. However I was only 5 weeks last year, so I'm praying this will yeald better results!

We're off for the weekend!! Hope everyone has a good one! And Happy Mothers Day to Everyone!!


----------



## XxSamBxX

awwww i hope it goes well Imppearl which im sure it will :) fx'd for you


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Angela - so glad that you're feeling less tired and sick now. And its great that you're starting to exercise more. I really need to start walking and swimming, but Im just too lazy. lol. Good for you though!

Bean - sorry to hear you're struggling at the moment. Hopefully the sickness will stop very soon. But I think the peeing and bleeding gums may stay for a while longer, unfortuneately. Hope you start to feel better very soon.

Kizzy - wow, what a big baby your friend had! Hope mine isnt that big! lol. but she has a lovely name though. and soon you will be holding your baby (boy?) in your arms. Good luck for the gender scan!

MumAMH - so glad you're doppler finally arrived, and that you found baby quickly. Its an amazing experience, isnt it? Sorry to hear you are having terrible headaches. Hope they ease off soon. And great news on the expanding bump. Got any pics?

Chilli - Hey Hun! How are you?

Grand - loving your first item of clothing for Little Blue. and how sweet of Grandma to send it over for you. We havent bought anything yet either. Happy 17 weeks!

Milos - so glad the sickness has gone completely. Mine too, its a great feeling, isnt it? I know what you mean about trying to eat healthily, when naughty food is so tempting. Keep trying though Hun. Also, hope you have a great time at the Take That concert!

SamB - i know what you mean about craving sausages. Thats one of mine cravings too. Although i didnt get my craving til after 12 weeks. Before that, I didnt fancy anything at all, I felt so rough. Hope you start to feel better soon!

Imp - good luck spreading the special news this weekend! Im sure both of your Mothers will be delighted! Hope all is going well for you (nearly in 2nd tri! woohoo!)

AFM: (thanks for reminding me Grand, that I didnt actually mention myself at all in my last post) 
I am feeling great! The sickness has gone, the energy is back! I am now noticeably pregnant, rather than just fat. I am actually in maternity clothes now! one of OH's relatives sent me a big bag of her maternity clothes that she only bought last year, and they are all lovely. so thats great!
Had my "16 week" midwife's appointment yesterday, which went well. all of my blood results from last time came back fine. my blood pressure is fine and my urine is fine. she listened to Bo's heartbeat, and that was good too.
Just have my appointment with the consultant on 24th May (because I am asthmatic) and then my anatomy scan on 17th June.
Its all happening now!

My only issue at the moment, is that its coming up to the 1 year anniversary of losing Baby C. Ive already started getting emotional about it all. I sometimes go off into little daydreams where I relive the whole nightmare of it all, and then I end up crying. I am sooo happy to be pregnant again with Bo, but I desperately wish that I was actually just a Mum to a 4 month old Baby C.
I dont really know if that makes sense to anyone, but its just how im feeling at the moment.
Sorry to put a downer on my message....

Hope you are all well this weekend :friends:
xx


----------



## milosmum

I know exactly how you feel Shellney - it was a year ago last week that we lost our first baby to the ectopic - funnily enough I was more upset on my due date just before Christmas than I was on the year anniversary. Just give yourself time to grieve again honey and then give your bump a rub and remember the lovely little one that is very clever and made it to the right spot this time. xxx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all
Thanks Shells - I'm good. 
So much news to catch up on and nearly all good which is lovely! 
Cute outfit Grand!
Such a lovely idea to tell your mothers on mothers day - hope it goes well - we had mothers day last month!
I'm always so relieved when I catch up and all seems pretty much well.

I've had a UTI and some horrible meds for it that made me really sick - hated taking them but when they mentioned that if I didn't I would risk MC the decision was easy.

Sam - sleeping positions - I just don't really anymore - it's so hard to get comfey and I can't sleep on my left side like everyone says you should as it hurts! SO let me know what you find out.

I restarted my yoga class this week and was very pleased with myself - but really need to get some strechy trousers that are up to the job. Swimming next...


----------



## shelleney

Thank you so much for that message Milos. It was so sweet, it brought a tear to my eye. Nice to know someone understands how I feel :hugs:
xx


----------



## samiam

Happy Mothers' Day American mothers! And Happy Belated Mothers' Day to the other mothers in here too! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies! Sorry I have been MIA the past few days, Thursday night I got a horrid headache and it lasted for 3 days!! Arg! Then I was trying to juggle things, Friday was my Mother's Bday and then Sunday was Mother's Day, it was a crazy weekend, I am actually glad to be back to the normalcy of a work week!

Now, catch up time!

Imp--I hope everything went well this weekend for you! I am sure your family was thrilled! I too want to see some pretty maternity modelling photos featuring your lovely bump!! Oh--and June 29--that is awesome and a lucky date!! That happens to be the date of DH's and my 15th wedding anniversary, so I will be sending some of my happy thoughts your way for your scan hun!! 

Grand--So glad to hear that your mom was ecstatic--and she has already sent you the most gorgeous little outfit! I hope work isn't tiring you out too much, make sure you get your rest!

Kizzy--Hope your scan goes well, can't wait to hear the news if we have another team pink or our first team blue! So excited!! Also, congratulations to your friend on such a lovely baby girl!

Angel--good for you in keeping in shape! I think that is wondeful! I'm finally off pelvic rest as of tomorrow, so I am hoping to get some more excercise in myself. I think it is wonderful that you are managing to keep so active through the hardest weeks (with m/s, etc.)

Bean--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear how m/s is beating you down as well as the bleeding gums, etc. Your little one is sure making sure you know he/she is there, aren't they? It will get better, I promise! Will keep you in my thoughts that relief comes sooner rather than later!

mum--:happydance: so excited you got the doppler and were able to hear the baby's heartbeat AND kicks! that is so neat! I can't wait to feel a kick for the first time! Also, grats on the bump showing!

chilli--hey hun! Sorry to hear about the UTI--those suck! I hope it has cleared up for you and you are feeling better! :hugs: Also, grats to you too on getting in some exercise with yoga! :thumbup::thumbup: for our healthy mommas!

milos--man, I wish I was craving chocolate, I am jealous! haha I LOVE chocolate and every time I eat it, my tummy gets upset! What the heck!? How can a child of mine not like chocolate? lol! So glad your m/s has gone away, that is awesome!! Now you can focus on the happy "glow" stage of pregnancy!!!

samb--so sorry that you are having a rough time sleeping. Have you tried a pregnancy pillow? Or just taking normal pillows and arranging them in a way that makes you able to lie comfortably? I know exactly what you mean by not finding a comfortable position--I love sleeping on my stomach, but that is out with pregnancy, and lying on my sides can drive me nuts (I actually managed to hurt my shoulder lying on my left side so much!) I have been making little forts out of my pillows on my side of the bed and that seems to be the only thing that is working for me. I will probably be getting a pregnancy pillow in the coming weeks.

Shell--:happydance: on such good news of a wonderful, healthy pregnancy! And grats to you too on having a bump at last!! I think that is so wonderful, and I am so happy for you!!! And it is great to have friends who can send maternity clothes to share, that saves a lot!

Also, :hugs: to you hun. I know how you are feeling with missing Baby C. My peanut should have been born just before easter, and it was a rough holiday to get through this year, even though I am overjoyed to be pregnant. I don't think I will ever go through Easter without taking a moment to reflect on my loss, even if it is just a quiet moment to myself. And that is ok--it is ok for you to be missing Baby C, even with Bo on the way--it shows what a loving, caring person you are and what a wonderful mother you are going to be for Bo! Much love and extra :hugs: to you right now hun!

AFM: Well, I told you about my nutty weekend already! Other than that, things are going pretty well. DH's parents actually sent me tulips on Friday saying Happy Mommy to Be Day!, which made me feel special! Physically, I am doing well other than that headache! I still get tired in the afternoons and crash at night (because I can't nap unless it's the weekend or a day off!), and still get a little queasy every now and then, but it is not every day anymore. My GD is pretty much under control. My daytime numbers are perfect (better than perfect most of the time), and my fasting level (am level) is almost where it needs to be--they upped my dosage last week and it is keeping me under 100 for sure, but sometimes I go over 90, so I'm guessing they may increase it just a bit more. We shall see! 

16 weeks tomorrow(my ticker is 1 day off, they keep going back and forth between the 2 dates, so I'm just leaving it!)--I am hoping for a defineable bump soon!

Much love to all of you ladies! I hope you have a great week!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all! Just popped in to say everything went well this weekend. For the most part everyone was surprised and Very excited for us! My sister in law was the only one who had a inkeling. Lol. My mother in was in tears but I expected that, and still couldn't maintain my tears. Lol All in all it was a great weekend with family and the awesome weather mad it that much better. The only thing I missed was having a real drink with everyone while we chilled outside on the deck and bbq'ed. But it's all worth it in the end!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend also!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Shell - I hope that you are ok. Due dates, anniversarys are going to be hard. It was my due date (ish) a couple of weeks ago. I felt selfish feeling upset and wondering what if, but this doesn't take away the pain that we felt. A pain that I will never forget. I agree - I relive the day that we found out we had mc. 

Grand - lovely little outfit. Hope that you are well. 
Amber - thanks hun - my symptoms are so similar to my 2 boys - maybe I have another boy onboard. 

AFM - had midwife appointment today. I can't get a dating scan until 31st May - was abit upset as I will be 141/2 weeks by that point. Anyway she tried to find hb to reassure me, which she found almost straightaway - so that has helped.

Hi to everybody else, hope that you are all good. XX


----------



## Chilli

Hey Amber - congrats on staying in control of those levels. As for the headaches - not sure what to recommend - are you drinking plenty of water?

Shell - have just read back and must apologise if it sounded like I ignored your post about your due date coming up. It doesn't "put a downer" at all as I'm sure we all understand perfectly well. My due dates are burnt into my memory and I'm sure I'll always ahve a cry on those days and go to visit my little ones where they rest together. I light candles for them with my daughter every time I go to church. Our missing babies will always be with us in our hearts I believe and you have every right to be feeling like you do.:hugs:

I've got to go as having a bit of a funny turn and think I need to eat something...


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--so glad your weekend went so wonderfully! That is awesome! I hear you on missing the occasional celebratory/holiday drink--I wanted a Mint Julip so bad this weekend for the Kentucky Derby, but settled for decaf tea instead! And you are right, it is all for a good cause! :thumbup:

Bean--oh, maybe you are fixing for another little man in your life! Sorry to hear that they made your scan so late, I hope they can get you one sooner! If not, you can be scan buddies with me and milos on the 31st!
:friends:

Chilli--hope you got some food in you and it helped! :hugs: Thanks for the kind words about my levels--I am really trying very hard! I am not sure about the headaches, I do try to drink a lot of fluids, but I have to admit that some days I am better at it than others (water seems to make my stomach upset, which is wierd!). I also thought it may be due to my blood pressure, but these are not the same type of headaches I get when my BP is off. If they persist or come back, I may try to get in to see the doctor a bit earlier as my next appt is not until the 26th.


----------



## shelleney

Morning All!

Havent read the posts, just quickly rushed on this morning to wish Kizzy lots of luck with her scan today!
Please post some pics later, and let us know what team you're on!

Much Love xx


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - thinking of you for scan.

Aw Amber thank you. Yeah scan buddies would be great. Feel less stressed already.
How are you doing?

Morning everybody. XX


----------



## XxSamBxX

Has anyone seen the name of Britney Spears' new album? lol reckon we all have copy rights to the name? :rofl: 

https://www.latest-album.com/files/2011/02/Britney-Spears-New-Album-2011-.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Thinking of you Kizzy! Can't wait for those pics!!

Bean--doing well today, thanks hun!! Have meetings at work all day though, bleh (one is an HR meeting about my leave later this year--they are happy for me but are also a bit panicked as I am a supervisor at the firm and there is no one to replace me while I'm out!) 

SamB--lol, We will have to get Grand to send her a letter so we get some royalties off of those album sales!! :coolio:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Amberyll23 said:


> SamB--lol, We will have to get Grand to send her a letter so we get some royalties off of those album sales!! :coolio:

Definatley :rofl: where is grand anyway she has seemed of disappeared lol YOOOO HOOOOO!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Not disappeared! Just shattered...being unemployed was much better for my BnB participation. Love you all, :kiss:

I start a new schedule later this week so I'll have mornings free and promise to be a better Femme Fetale! :) Thanks for sharing the album...hmmmm royalties would be nice :)


----------



## Beanwood

OMGoodness Grand 17weeks - that has flown.

XX


----------



## grandbleu

I've got a new bump pic in my prego journal if anyone's curious :winkwink: it's on page 4 :) Off to make dinner....OH's bestie from Glasgow came in for 2 weeks with us.


----------



## IMPPEARL

I checked out your bump pict how cute!! It's funny you say you knotice it toward the end of the day. I'm starting to knotice I'm getting a tiny bump but at the end of the day it's defiantly showing. Lol I though it was just me.


----------



## shelleney

Happy 12 weeks Imp! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Happy 12 weeks Imp. How are you feeling?

Had look at ypu bump Pic grand - very cute. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 12 weeks Imp! :happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh my lovely FF ladies!! Thank you so much for all the well wishes for yesterday, it was wonderful and I am still beaming from ear to ear!!

We had a great appt, on time, baby was in a good position (mostly) and we were done in about 15 mins! the sonographer was great, talked us through everything she was looking and all measurements etc were fab so I am very very happy!! at the end she had a look for us and said she's 85% sure its a..................................GIRL!!! So I am TEAM PINK! woohooo!! Really happy, very excited and just over the moon my little tinker(bell) is growing so well, I feel like a proud mum.

She said she saw no evidence at all that it was a boy and she showed us the three lines which indicate female genitals but she said they can never be 100% about it, its good enough for us though. Now to start thinking of names!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Hope everyone is well, so many ladies in double digit weeks now, its wonderful, congrats to our lovely group of Femme Fetales!! xxx


----------



## angelashope

aww Kizzy thats is specttacular and congrats to everyone else as well! Does anyone have pics to share? I had my 13 week u/s on friday and I had a grumpy old man who woud not tell us anything-at one point he showed us the heart at my DH asked if it was beating strong and he said youll have to wait till the dr gets the report which of course sent me into a tail spin. I was going for bloods after and he sent a form so I randomly wrote down all of his measurements some of which I didnt even know what they meant-I goggled them all and everything came back normal so am telling myself that means the hb is normal too or wouldnt be growing so well-I just wanted to share in case anyone else has a similiar experience -write down the numbers-they are fun to investigate!


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh Angelas, that's not a nice experience, its so annoying that outside factors can ruin special times! I am glad you researched yourself though and found out that all was good. I love seeing the heartbeat, its sooo lovely, we have fab little strong babies in us, yippeeeee!!

I have a pic, its not very clear on my phone and I am being a dunce and cant remember how to upload (well actually I can remember that, I just cant save it from email!) BABY BRAIN!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Here she is! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00008-20110511-0932.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks Everyone! I've been feeling good, just a little tired by the end of the day. But for the most part no more m/s. I have an appt on friday and I think my dr will try to listen to the heart beat this time. As long as I get to hare it and everything is good we will be opening up our news to everyone. As of now its just our families and my best friend who knows. 

*Kizzyt *- Congrats on Tream Pink sooo exciting! I can't wait to find out what we are having. Our scan is Jun 29th.


----------



## Amberyll23

Wow Kizzy! Your little Tinkerbelle is so beautiful!!! Congratulations on Team Pink!! I am so happy for you and so glad you got to see so much and how your little one has grown! That is fabulous!! Over the moon for you!! :happydance:

Angel--oh hun, I am so sorry you had that experience at your u/s, that is awful how he treated you! U/S techs should be nice and supportive, especially with expectant mummies and daddies! Are you able to contact your doctor soon to get the results? I am so glad you got SOME info out of this guy so you could research and put your mind at ease. By the sounds of it, you have a healthy strong little one in there!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Kizzy! Team Pink - woohoo!
And judging by her scan pic, she's gonna be beautiful!
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

congrats kizzy you scan is beautiful :D


----------



## Chilli

Wow Kizzy - looking GREAT! Girls names are so much more fun cos there's just more to choose from - let us know your ideas...

Angela - that grumpy old man should be given a good telling off, it's terrible he treated you that way. I would complain before he does it to another more anxious Mummy who doesn't have the sense to write everything down ( like me!!) Glad all ok in the end though.


----------



## Beanwood

KIzzy - fab news - congratulations on being team pink and what a lovely picture of your baby.

Angel - what a horrid man - can't understand why some people (idiots sorry) are in the professions that they are. GRRRRRRR Glad you managed to do some research yourself though. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Just got a call from my doctor's office--my MSAFP results came back negative, phew! Translated--low risk for neural tube defects (spina bifida, amencephaly, etc.)--had to have this test done due to my age and the GD. 

Relieved, now I can look forward to scans instead of more bloodwork!:thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Kizzy* on *TEAM PINK*!!! :flower:

*Amber* - Excellent news on your test...what a relief for you. :)

*Angelas* - how annoying that you got a grumpy guy who wouldn't tell you anything...can't believe you had to do all that research on your own but Thank goodness for google sometimes...glad it all came out normal.

*IMP* - So happy your M/S is basically gone...mine went away completely about the same time...it's so nice to love food again isn't it??? Now the healthy yummy eating can begin. It's true about bumps...they start little in the AM and then as you eat and get through the day it gets bigger and bigger...I'm thinking a combination of gravity and eating does it and then at night it just relaxes back down...it will be funny when it doesn't go down again!

I realize you all that I have so much updating to do - with all this new good news and future appts. etc. It will get done! :kiss:


----------



## pixie p

Hello everyone sorry been on much, so busy being a working pregnant mum, roll on maternity leave :haha:
Have still been popping in to catch up and glad to see you are all ok. 

Have my 20 week scan on tues morning (17th) so counting down the days. Feeling very nervous about it but getting excited too! We will be staying team yellow but will no doubt be looking for any clues, its just so exciting! Im already predicting a boy i think!

Kizzy - congratulations on team pink, so pleased that all went well! A beautiful scan pic of your little girl x


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies, we're very happy!! I am loving this prego malarky! haha!

Amber great news for you hun, so pleased for you, what a relief. How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

Samb how are you doing hun? x


----------



## XxSamBxX

I am great!!! :happydance: had a scan today after spotting & cramping and my little beans heart was beating away nice and strong after 2 mc's i was fearing the worst and i will still be scared but this is my first good scan never had one before so hopefully many more to come :D


----------



## kizzyt

oh that'sfab, really happy for you, how reassuring! yay!! x


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Kizzy--Im 36, I don't mind you asking, =). Will be 37 at time of Baby L's birth, so I am getting all the special screens since the risk is "higher" for problems post-35 (or so they say). That, combined with the GD, puts me at an even greater risk level, so I feel a bit overwhelmed by all the testing I am getting! DH and I have already decided and told the MD that we will do the non-invasives screens (bloodwork, extra u/s's, etc.), but no amnio or anything that has a risk to the baby. So far, so good!

Pixie--so glad to hear you are doing well hun! Will be thinking of you next week!

Samb--so glad that you got to see your little one's strong hb, that is wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Samb - Yeah for the good ultrasound, and getting to see the hb!! Thats great news!!


----------



## kizzyt

Amberyll23 said:


> Kizzy--Im 36, I don't mind you asking, =). Will be 37 at time of Baby L's birth, so I am getting all the special screens since the risk is "higher" for problems post-35 (or so they say). That, combined with the GD, puts me at an even greater risk level, so I feel a bit overwhelmed by all the testing I am getting! DH and I have already decided and told the MD that we will do the non-invasives screens (bloodwork, extra u/s's, etc.), but no amnio or anything that has a risk to the baby. So far, so good!

Ahh I see, I am 35, turn 36 the month after my little girl is born so I know what you mean about the age thing although my docs etc have been very reassuring that my age isnt a factor etc. they might just be saying that though, haha! It's wonderful that they are keeping such a close eye on you, and it's great that you are going along with anything you need, we'd all do anything for our bubs wouldnt we :) xx


----------



## Chilli

Sam - so gald you got a good scan - may many more follow

Great news on the bloods Amber- all ticking along nicely!

Pixie I have my scan on thursday - also staying team yellow although feel sure that if we get a 3D scan done we'll be able to see anyway (I'll try not to look)

I beat you all with the age as I'm 40 today!!!! It's been bit mixed as hubby away but as he pointed out I did say there was only one thing I wanted and looks like I've got that (kicking me as we speak!) Does that make me the oldest here??? I'm like a good stinky cheese - I get tastier with each year!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Birthday Chilli!! I hope you are having a wonderful day filled with happy baby kicks!!:cake:


----------



## milosmum

Happy birthday chilli! Hope you have had a great day x

Sam - congratulations on your scan and HB - such a huge relief to see it isn't it x

Grand - I am loving the bumpette picture

Congratulations on 12 weeks IMP hope you start to feel better soon.

Amber - sorry to hear about all the tests but sounds like you a flying through them all x

Kizzy - TEAM PINK - how exciting to know what the first baby will be! Can't wait to hear your name ideas x

Hello to everyone else I have forgotten - hope you are all well xxx

AFM - quiet few weeks before 20week scan at the end of the month - definetly have a belly now not sure it is officially a bump but still easily hidden. HAving more problems with my HUGE boobs! Most my tops are now fairly indecent so I have had to go and buy a few cheapie ones in bigger sizes and trying to find a comfy maternity bra is a total drag! Anyone bought anything other than clothes so far - any pram/cot/ equipment purchases made yet?

xxx


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Just a quick one before work, I will be back properly later.

Amber - great news on the test results!

SamB - so glad the scan went well. And I see they put you at 7w3d? moving along fast, hey?

Chilli - Happy Birthday for yesterday, love. Hope you had a brilliant day!

Milos - good to hear from you. But sorry to hear about the boobs :holly:

Chat to you later. Have a good day all
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

shelleney said:


> SamB - so glad the scan went well. And I see they put you at 7w3d? moving along fast, hey?

Yea moved me forward by 3 weeks :blush: how could i been so out? lol maybe its because i got pregnant before my period but still bled god im actually glad i didnt know i was pregnant because that was very heavy bleeding and i would of freaked out!!

i am going to have private scan in a few weeks because i wanna see my baby again and i want a picture i lost my first at 9 weeks and never got past that point so i wanna know as the midwife wants to book one at 12 weeks


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello all,

So much to catch up on

Amber- I hear you with the headaches hun! Are you getting enough sleep? I find mine hit more when i'm tired. Great news on your tests btw:thumbup:

Chilli- A very happy belated birthday for yesterday!!:flower:

Bean- Congrats on hearing the hb:happydance:

Grand- Cute little bump!

Kizzyt- YAY! Team pink. I am secrectly hoping to join you on 7th June

Angelas- Sorry to hear you got a grumpy for your scan. I really dont know why some people do that job if they are so insensitive. Glad you did the research tho and all is well.

Samb- Massive congrats on your scan and seeing hb:hugs: Fab news on moving forward too

Milos- I hear you with the bras hun and the belly/bump. Some days mine looks like bump but others it still looks like belly, lol.

Will catch up again later, my LO needs a mummy cuddle.
Have a good day!


----------



## Chilli

Wow Sam - lucky you - getting moved on 3 weeks like that will mean less waiting. Congratulations!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes - I had a great day!


----------



## kizzyt

Happy 40th Chilli!! xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Happy 40th Chilli

Hi to everybody else - hope that you are all well.

Just popping on quickly as I am going to bed, so sick and so tired. I have reached 12 weeks today ladies, just wanted to let you know. Must sort out a ticker thingy. XXXX


----------



## grandbleu

Happy Bday *CHILLI*!!! :flower: I'm 34 - turning 35 just after little blue is born...:kiss: I think I get better with age just like you! like cheese and wine :)


----------



## shelleney

Happy 12 weeks Bean :yipee:

Happy 18 weeks Grand :happydance:

Happy 19 weeks Chilli :wohoo:

Hope everybody else is well
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Grand 

I will be 35 just after also. XX


----------



## Chilli

So I am the oldest here!

Thanks Shell - I can't believe we're all doing so well - It's fantastic! Only a few more days til my 20 weeks scan - Amazing I honestly thought I'd never get this far again.

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all glad to hear everyone is moving allong so well! 

Great news on moving forward 3 weeks Sam!!

Arm I had my dr appt yesterday and got to hear lo's hb. 130bpm. Yeah. Also my Doppler arrived and I found it on my own. It's weird though cuz my Doppler says 160bpm. But obviously the dr's is more accurate? Or perhaps the time of day? Just glad all is well and I got to hear it.

Oh and one more thing. Not sure if you all get the same kind of options as us in canada. But we basically can choose a specialist dr to deliver or a mid wife. I've booked an appt with both to see. But just curious what others are using and why they chose that. Thanks.


----------



## grandbleu

*IMP* - HBeats are always changing so I'm sure your doppler is accurate. Even during my ultrasound I was given a range because the HB changed during the appt. from 140-170 so your wee babe seems perfectly normal...bet it was nice to hear in the privacy of your house :)

I wish we could choose a midwife - we have to have a dr. obstetrician (with a midwife attending) but the doctor is in charge. I have to make an appt. to see how the maternity ward works and find my obstetrician...we moved a few months ago and I loved my old gyno and I'm scared to find another one! Better do so fast...it's just so hard...like picking out of a hat...how do I know who's good and who's not?

I would choose the midwife route if I were you as they tend to be more women-friendly and see birth as natural instead of a medical emergency in waiting.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks grand. Thats what ive been hearing. My sister and all her friends are highly recommending the mid wife. Apparently they come to your house when first go into labour and wait w you till your ready to go to the hospital. Then take you in and deliver. And get the dr for any advice needed or any issues that arrive. Also Apparently the dr you don't see much during delivery just the nurses and you never know which nurse you'll have. With the mid wife you know who's delivering your baby. Also they come to your house after you have the baby for the first little bit to help w Brest feeding or things you may need. With the dr your left to fend for your self of have to book an appt and go to them. This is from my sister I have an appt to talk to them and see. But this sounds good. My sister says for all 3 she ended up having the dr and the mid wife. And loved it. As I said I have booked an appt to talk to both. But just looking for others opinions also. Thanks!!


----------



## Beanwood

Imp was it easy to find the HB on the doppler. I have been thinking about getting one but worried that I would not find it. XX

Re the midwives - we don't have choice just the midwife. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

It took me about 15 min to find it. The Dr found it in under 5 min. That being said my sister couldn't find any of hers till at least 16 weeks. So it's not unusuall I guess not to find it this early.


----------



## Vixmar

Hi Ladies!!
Just got bk from benidorm today after a couple of weeks break before babys is born, thought id drop in and see how u all are!!

SAM B WOW huge congrats, super pleased for ya after ur previous loses, u deserve ur happyness!!

Got my 20week scan monday.... terrified is not the word! cant wait till its over and i know my baby girl is safe and well.....

We have a name.... She will be called Libby Grace Thompson, weve had a few bibs printed with her name and it feels really real now!!

Also been pram shopping (all this takes my mind off the scan on monday) My hubby almost dropped dead at the price of a pram lol

Also have a app with ob dr soon, as i have strep b and have had 2 previous retained palcentas.... have had methotrexate and vontouse and forceps delivery..... oh the joys!!! home birth is now out of the window and looks like ill be in for 12hrs prevous to giving birth to have anti biotics and then 48hrs after!!! nooooo all i want is to take my baby straight home to be with my other babys.... not stuck in the hospital but i suppose its safest so i will do as im told lol

Anyone else been lookin at pram etc.... were have most things now! (early i know)
Roll on mat leave! I am the size of a whale already, no one can belive i am only 20 weeks but with both previous babys being 9lb 2lb i suppose this baby may be as big!!

Ill try to remember to check bk tomoz, altho my mind i all mummied up at mo!! lol

Night ladies x


----------



## pixie p

i see a few of us have our 20 week scans this week... so exciting but scary too!!!

Good luck to Vixmar for Mon and Chilli for Thurs. 
Looking forward to seeing some pics and hearing how it went. 
Ours is Tues! 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend x


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :friends:

Chilli - I am so chuffed for you and your wonderful rainbow baby!

Imp - in the UK, all babies are delivered by midwives (normal vaginal births) unless you need ventouse, forceps, or caesarean section. And all care is delivered during pregnancy and afterwards by midwives, unless you're high risk, and need specialist consultant care.
I am booked for a homebirth! I am so excited!

Bean - our doppler is amazing! its the sonoline B. We bought it brand new off Ebay (with gel) for £50, free postage. We have been using it since we were 9 weeks pregnant. And we find the HB immediately every time.

Vix - happy 20 weeks! Good luck for your scan on Monday. Im sure your little girl will be fine. And her name is adorable! We have been looking at prams also. have narrowed it down to our favourite 3 so far. I am also big for my dates, so im sure you have nothing to worry about!

Pixie - good luck for your scan on Tuesday. Will you be finding out what team you're on?

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Good luck to everyone having their scans this week, will be great to see some more scan pics.
Glad everyone seems to be doing well too.


----------



## Chilli

Thinking of you today Vixmar - hope all is wonderful!

OOoh and you tomorrow Pixie!

Are you both as nervous as I am - keep making myslef feel sick that something will be wrong...


----------



## kizzyt

ooohhh lots of scans this week, good luck ladies!!!

shell, which prams are you considering?? xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday ladies!

Bean--belated grats on 12 weeks! That is wonderful!

Grand--Happy 18 wks hun! 

Chilli--Happy 19 weeks and good luck with your scan on Thursday!

Samb--grats on being moved 3 wks ahead! Very wonderful news, and is so relieving when you can actually see the babe and get a good date!

Imp--grats on hearing baby's HB!! And like Grand said, it is normal for the HBs to fluctuate, because sometimes the babies are sleeping and sometimes they are moving around. Both the 130 and 160 are within the normal range my MD gave me (120-160 is the norm).

Vix--Good luck with your scan today hun! Will be thinking of you! Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation, and Libby Grace is such a beautiful name!

Pixie--Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!

Wow, lots of big scans this week! You ladies will be in my thoughts!

AFM: Nothing to report, kind of in those 2nd trimester limbo weeks, but no news is good news! DH is out of town across the country (we live in Pennsylvania, he is flying out to Calif. on business) starting tomorrow until Friday, so need to adjust to a week by myself!


----------



## neffie

:hi: PAL Ladies!

OMG!!! Where has the time gone??? Already 20 weeks for so many of you. Was I sleeping all this time?? :haha: Good luck to everyone having their scans this week. :thumbup: Can't wait to see all the lovely pictures. :kiss:


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *Chiquitas*,

I finally updated Page 1 - take a look and make sure I got it right! I'm missing *Milosmum* results on her last scan April 31st - did I miss it??? Pls let me know so I can put the right info. down.

I think I managed to get everybody else's dates from reading back all the posts. If I missed you pls let me know and I'll update tonight.

Now I've got to get ready for work - I had on a dress the other day (kinda tight) and the buttons were bursting...time for a change in my wardrobe me thinks :wacko:

Much love and good luck especially to *PixieP* and her gender scan today!!! We're all curious to know :)


----------



## GreyGirl

WOW! I haven't been on here in ages, sorry, but I wanted to come in and see how my Femmes Fetales friends were getting on in their pregnancies....can't believe some of you are half way already! That's AMAZING and I'm so happy for you all! :D :hugs:


----------



## pixie p

:happydance:Just back from our 20 week scan and all looking good, such a relief! Baby measuring a few days smaller than dates but well within the norm. Est fetal weight is 110z/308g! :happydance:

Baby very wriggly and scan was so clear, such a shame the pics don't print out as well as they look on the screen. Facially we were gobsmacked at how much the face, particularly the mouth and nose was a spitting image of our little boy! We managed to resist the temptation to find out the sex, i have no stronger feeling after the scan either so its going to be a lovely surprise! Such an amazing morning, so so happy! :cloud9:


----------



## kizzyt

ahh well done Pixie!! congrats honey, lovely scan pics and your bump looks wonderful!! xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Pixie--those pics are gorgeous! You have a lovely little babe growing so big in there! 

Grand--dates are good for me! I think both Bean and Milos have scans set for the 31st as well if I recall correctly. And grats on sizing up for a wardrobe change hun, means your little blue is growing big and strong! :thumbup:

Hope you ladies are doing well today! I saw DH off at the airport this morning, now it's just me, Baby L and the cat for the next few days, sniff! :cry: I got all blubbery at the airport, it was nuts as he has been travelling for years with his job, and sometimes I do well up a tiny bit, but today was quite a blubberfest, lol--darn hormones! I think I embarrassed him, just a little! haha


----------



## milosmum

Pixie - lovely scan pics and I adore your bump! Mine is still a belly - ca't wait for it to become a proper bump instead!

Grand - well done on the updates but you are way ahead with me! 20week scan is not until the 31st May - so 2 weeks away yet! 
Sounds like you must be developing a bit of a bump if you are needing a new wardrobe! 

Amber - don't worry about the hormones, I am sure he loved it that you will miss him so much! The hormones are either making me tearful or seriously grumpy at present depends on the day!

AFM - all fine - boobs huge so I had to sort my clothes out last week and buy some bigger tops. Maternity tops are still too big so i just bought some cheapy Primark tops in bigger sizes which fit the boobs in and are longer to cover the belly/bump! 2 weeks til our 20 week scan but really struggling to resist our ultrasound machine at work just to have a quick peek at baby. Little concerned that I have not felt any movements yet - this is just my first and everyone says it could be nearer 20 weeks til I feel movement but I was wondering about you girls - anything yet?
Got the results of my 16 week maternal screening bloods for spina bifida and downs and we are low risk for both which was good news too.
Finally off to a hen do this weekend - 5 hours drive away but thankfully I am sharing the drive with a friend. Never been on a hen do 'dry' before - should be interesting. One of the other hens has just told us she is pregnant with twins after IVF so it will be lovely to talk bumps and babies with her and do bump comparisons!
Love to all xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for the updates ladies - Silly me *Milos* - getting a month ahead of myself - I'm going to blame that on the pregnancy brain :wacko: - Don't worry I haven't felt movement yet that I know of - I sort of feel a hardening of the uterus every once in awhile but I don't know if that's baby or uterus or both??? Excellent news on your risk assessment.

*Amber* - Oh hon sorry about the weepy goodbye...I don't like when OH leaves either but it makes the welcome home so much better. Snuggle in and nest. 

*Pixie* - Lovely pics...wow team yellow - glad he/she is perfect in every way :)

*Grey* - Thanks for visiting hon :dust: After the first 12 weeks things go by much faster...It's crazy that many are 1/2 way done :)

Gros Bisous :kiss:


----------



## grandbleu

*AFM*: Good news! We found a little apartment by the sea that's absolutely lovely (small but very nice and cozy) - it's where little blue will be spending his/her first few months if not more. Also I finally have my working visa in hand!!! I can now get a work contract and be declared and get social medical care so little blue will be somewhat paid for...that takes a bit of pressure off...so relieved. Other than that all's well...gender scan is not for ages so just trying to eat well and doing my yoga and stretching in the mornings.

Who's bought what??? What are the bare essentials do you think (or moms already - any advice) that you definitely need. We don't want to buy too much because the apartment is small and also we're on a tight budget. Thanks for your help! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--excellent news on the bloodwork results! And enjoy your trip this weekend, that sounds like fun! Especially with another mommy to be to chat with! I am a week or so behind you, but I have not felt any movements yet either--I too have been told that it will probably be closer to 20 weeks for me. I'm definately getting round ligament pains though and can feel my uterus stretching out!! And I hear you on the boobs--I started out with ones that were too big for my tastes, and now they are just obscene in my opinion! Fortunately most of my shirts still fit because I bought them to fit my chest, not my belly, so it has been pretty well hidden--but just starting to peek out now!

Grey--thank you so much hun for stopping by! I read in one of the other FF threads that you finally have your MD appt--I will be thinking of you hun! :hugs:

Grand--Lovely news on the apartment! And by the sea, how wonderful and perfect for you guys and little blue!! It seems so right that little blue will spend his/her first months near the ocean blue!! Also great news on the Visa!! Things are moving along splendidly for you! 

As for what we have bought--nothing yet. Still in planning stages. We have already picked which room in the house is for the nursery, and I am decorating it in my head mostly right now. I know I am going to go with a fantasy theme with castles, wizards and happy dragons for a little Boy L and princess castles, fairies and unicorns for a little Miss L. We also have the furniture picked out, just not purchased (going with a cherry wood set) and will probably be getting a rocking recliner for in there also. The only items we have in hand at the moment are a hand me down foldable stroller and a newborn carseat from my best friends in Baltimore (they have a 1 year old little boy). They have a garage full of baby items though that they are just waiting to dump on me next time we visit them in June, haha!


----------



## kizzyt

Morning girls, everyone's sounding good and upbeat this morning! Great news on the apartment and Visa grand, woohoo!!

Milos, re movement, I had lots of "flutters" and a popping type sensation from about 19 weeks and now I get some "movement" but I cant say it's definite kicks as such, Still cant feel anything from the outside but I have anterior placenta (front facing) so i am guessing that is in the way! haha! I'll be 23 weeks on Friday so I think they expect you to feel a lot more by 25 or so and kicks you can see from the outside etc.

Grand, we havent bought a single thing! haha! We already have white furniture in the room we're using for a nursery so we need a cot (my parents are buying this) and then bits and pieces plus to decorate (inc carpet etc) and get our pram. I have some friends who are going to donate stuff too. We go on holiday in a couple of weeks so we're kind of focussing on that plus decorating our kitchen and a couple of rooms downstairs then we'll get started. I havent bought any clothes yet at all!! I am amazed at my restraint! :)


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

I'm excitedly, yet nervously joining you guys here. I got my :bfp: today! :happydance: I've posted the happenings of my BFP on our 2WW sister thread. I'm the baby of the group for now, seeing that all you guys are so much further along. I hope that won't be the case for too long, and that our remaining Femmes Fetales will join us soon. :winkwink:

Grand - BFP date is May 18, and EDD is Jan 23, 2012.

Breaking the news to OH tonight! Eeeeeeeek! :cloud9:


----------



## shelleney

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Neffie my darling! I am sat here crying my eyes out! I am soooo happy for you!
Welcome welcome welcome!!!
:cry: :happydance: :cry: :yipee: :cry: :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

*Takes up the seatwarmer from Neffie's seat*

Congratulations Hun!! I am so excited for you, this is such wonderful news!!! 
Welcome hun!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Oh my gosh - I'm crying too...amazing news!!! Let us know how it goes with your OH news. :flower: SO SO SO happy for you hon...really excellent news!!!


----------



## pixie p

Neffie, Many congratulations on your wonderful news :) x


----------



## milosmum

Excellant neews Neffie - congratulations! January 2012 sounds ages away but it will fly by x Hope you are feeling well and can try to enjoy the next few months. Let us know what your OH says!

xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie congratulations - that is fab, fab news

Pixie - your scan pics are lovely. 

Grand - congrats on the apartment and the visa.

Amberyll thank you for posting about my scan date - you are correct. What time is your scan?

Hello to everybody else. XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--7:30 in the morning EST (east coast US time). I'm hoping Baby L will be more awake than DH and I will be at that time, haha! What time is yours?


----------



## Vixmar

Congrats Neffie!!! Welcome!!

Had scan on monday... baby wasnt playing ball and took almost a hour t measure, had to go walkies and on all 4's etc lol but finally she decided she's had enough and gave in!!
and she is PERFECT! such a relief, as i fell pregnant 2 weeks before advised and little is known about effect of methotrexate, but everything is measuring as it should and all organs look well so fingers crossed and i can relax!
The pics arent up to much and my 16week private scan is better so not uploaded any pics! infact i was dissapointed that i didnt really get to see her atall, the sonographer kept the screen away for the whole scan and only turned it when printing pics off!! So i may have to force the hubby into paying for a 3d scan in about 8weeks lol


Shelleny- how did you scan go on Tuesday!!????
Pixie-Your bump is soooooo cute!!!
and Amber and Bean- Good luck with the scans and Enjoy 

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats neffie!!!! So exciting! 

Glad your scan went well vixmar!!

Hi everyone else!!

Afm not much new. Everytime I listen to lo's hb it's 160ish. So I'm still finding it weird that the dr got 130, but not concerned. Looked up the hb from my 7 week scan and it was 133 so I'm really thinking my doppler is off. Oh well it's neat to use and hear anyway. I have an appt with a midwife next week, then an appt with the specialist dr the week after. I'll choose who I am going to use for the delivery based on these. Then I guess the next appt will be Jun 29th my gender scan!!! Seems ages from now. But excited anyway.


----------



## Beanwood

Amber my apointmnet is at 3.15. Late in the day. 

Vixmar - Congrats on the scan even though you had to walk around a bit. 

Morning everybody else. XX

OOOPPPSSS think I might throw up over the laptop. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Oh Neffie, that brought a tear to my eye too, so happy for you, congratulations honey, praying for your little bean to stick xxxxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Vix--so glad your scan went so well! I hear you on having to walk around and jiggle the baby into motion--I had to do that with my last scan. I also hear you on not being able to see the babe on the screen--after I did my aerobic workout, she had me lay back down then inverted me so I couldn't see anything, while she and my DH got to see the baby bouncing around! And I didn't get to see the fruits of all my hard work to wake him/her up!! harumph!

I think there should be a law that says they have to let the mums see the babe too after they get all the measurements they need! 

IMP--so glad you are enjoying hearing the baby's hb. I would not be too concerned about the rate, as even 160 is normal, so even if your doppler is a little off, it sounds like your lo is doing great! I know June 29 seems so far away, but trust me, the time will go fast! I can't believe it has already been 6 weeks since my last scan and we see our little one in a week and a half!

Bean--I will be thinking of you next tuesday afternoon! Hope you are feeling better--spontaneous nausea is so frustrating! 

Hope everyone else is doing well today! I think we have another scan today, right? Chilli I think! If so, can't wait to hear from you hun!!


----------



## angelashope

Wowzers-everyone is doing so wonderfully! This certainly is a healthy baby thread!
Bean: I am so sorry you are still feeling nauseaus, I hope that gets better for you soon hun!
Neffie: Woohoo congrats!! How did your dh react?
Vix: They so should have let you see the baby after-next time ask and see what they do! Thats frustrating but at least you know your baby is healthy:)
Chilli: cant wait to here about your scan later!
MY next scan isnt untl June 20th and we will havve to decide by then if we want to know the sex-we are both on the fence right now-tricky!
Have a great week and long weekend for those that celebrate it this May!


----------



## neffie

:wave: Everyone,

Thanks again for the welcome. It's so good to finally join you guys. :)

Great scan Vixmar. Congrats! Good luck to all the ladies who have upcoming scans. :thumbup:

Well, I broke the news to OH last night. Made it home on time, and was able to take him out to dinner as planned. He is going out of town next week, so I brought that up and said "You're leaving *us* here all by ourselves. We're going to miss you so much". His reaction was funny. It was like he had heard what I said, but at the same time he hadn't...he said "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY??"...of course I just smiled, and he literally jumped over the table and gave me the biggest smooch ever. :kiss: It was awesome!

I have my first appointment booked at the doctor's in 2 weeks. :) It's just a pregnancy confirmation visit... they don't do ultrasounds until you're 8-10 weeks, but I'm excited nonetheless! I wanted to wait until I was 8+ weeks so I could roll the confirmation + prenatal visit into one...I asked, but they cannot be combined.

Have a great day everyone! :flower:

p.s. Angela - Something is off in your ticker...it's not showing up correctly. Just thought I'd let you know. :winkwink:

p.s.s. Lilrojo, who is one of our Femmes Fetales got her BFP today!! So I'm no longer the baby of the group. :haha: Boy, was that quick! Hopefully she'll join us here soon. :winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh Neffie, so romantic!

AFM, I think Rennie Ice is going to be my best friend for the next 4 months, heartburn GO AWAY!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--What a romantic and sweet way to tell DH! Love it! :thumbup:

I tried to do the same thing you did with my confirmation and f/u appointment and my gyn would have none of it. Fortunately she gave me my u/s script at the confirmation appointment for a dating scan since my cycles are known to be so erratic and they needed to date the baby properly. But then I still had to go back 2 wks after that! sheesh!

I saw that Lil got her bfp! That is great! I hope she joins us here too! So that is two May Flowers we have blooming, I hope we get enough BFPs this month for a whole bouquet of Femmes Fetales babies!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... I was just going to tell you Neffie Your Not the Baby anymore.. haha.. only by one day.. I am also so nervous and excited.. Just hope our beans stick...

Grand:BFP date=May 19th EDD: Jan 24th


----------



## grandbleu

Super congrats *LilRojo *- I knew spring would be blooming with babies! :) So happy for you! - I'm at work but will update frontpage later OK.

*Neffie *- super sweet way to catch him off guard with your surprise.


----------



## Beanwood

lilrojo congratulations. More fab news.

Neffie - so sweet how you told your dh and his reaction. AWWWWW

XX


----------



## GreyGirl

The place is really filling up! Hope there's room for the rest of us still waiting to claim our spots ;) 
Lovely way to tell your OH Neffie, love it! :D


----------



## milosmum

Lots of room over here Grey - we are just keeping the spaces warm for you all x

Congratulations lil, lovely news. hope you are feeling well x

Neffie - your OH sounds like he was very sweety suprised x

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--Welcome hun and Congratulations again! So happy to have you with us!!

Grey---We are keeping lots of seat warmers on your seats, don't you worry! They are here waiting for you when you join us! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Neffie!!!!!!! whohooh! I knew it! (easy to say now!) so pleased for you.

Welcome also to you Lil.

AFM My scan was a bit of a disaapointment as she couldn't see everything as baby was facing the wrong way to check heart and cord. Everything she checked was fine but I have to go back again in a bout a week to try again. She assured me there's nothing to worry about - but I am anyway! Really wanted to put a lid on all the worries today


----------



## shelleney

Welcome welcome Lilrojo! :friends:

Grey, you will be joining us soon enough, Im sure of it. And your seat will be warm for when you get here (along with the other Femmes Fetales).

Will post properly tonight Ladies. Have a good day
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

hiya ladies i had another scan yesterday & my bub is GREAT!!! measuring perfect size & heart beating strong :happydance: 

How is everyone? x


----------



## XxSamBxX

neffie said:


> :hi: Girls,
> 
> I'm excitedly, yet nervously joining you guys here. I got my :bfp: today! :happydance: I've posted the happenings of my BFP on our 2WW sister thread. I'm the baby of the group for now, seeing that all you guys are so much further along. I hope that won't be the case for too long, and that our remaining Femmes Fetales will join us soon. :winkwink:
> 
> Grand - BFP date is May 18, and EDD is Jan 23, 2012.
> 
> Breaking the news to OH tonight! Eeeeeeeek! :cloud9:

Congrats neffie sooooo happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Morning all,

Just a quick hello and to say massive congrats to neffie and lil, so plesed for you both.

So busy at the mo, will try to catch up later, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kizzyt

congrats to Lil too, wonderful news!!

Grey of course there's room for you, for all our FF ladies :)

Chilli sorry you had a disappointing scan hun, these little bubba's can be minx's cant they!! I am sure all is well though and at least you get to see him/her again next week - every cloud and all that...

AFM, well I am completely embarrassed at having an emotional breakdown on the tube this morning :( It was PACKED and I was standing and we got stuck in a tunnel, I could feel myself getting all hot and faint and eventually someone gave me a seat and I just started crying, I feel like such an idiot but it was horrible! :(


----------



## Chilli

I should hope they did give you a seat hun! I'm crying at EVERYTHING at the mo - must be the stage we're at. Couldn't believe it when I cried at 60 minute makeover the other day.

I'll try and stay positive about my extra scan. I suppose it's a bit of a bonus - just hope it's not in that room again as that's the one where they discovered 2 of my babies hadn't made it!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. so happy its friday.. I have been feeling so anxious lately.. Im just praying this little beanie sticks.. hope your all doing well..


----------



## neffie

Chilli - Sorry you weren't able to get a better scan, but I'm sure everything is fine. You'll see the bouncy side of her next week. :hugs:

Sam - YAY for the awesome scan! :) Do you have any pictures for us? :winkwink:

Kizzy - Don't feel bad at all....in my personal opinion, you should have been given a seat well before you got stuck in the tunnel. At least someone thought about giving you a seat....booo to the other non-thinkers. :haha: 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Guess what....I got my pregnancy confirmation visit moved up!!! So instead of the week after next, it's now on Tuesday, May 24, i.e. in 4 days!!! Too early for a scan, but that's quite alright. I'm just excited at the possibility of getting my Ob folder, and moving on to the next step. :winkwink: Ironically, I'll be 5w1d on Tuesday....that's how far along I was the last time when everything came crashing down. But I didn't want any of that to over shadow things this time around. This is a new and different beginning, and I'm optimistic that it will be a different end as well. :thumbup:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Chilli--sorry you could not see more on your scan, but glad to hear the babe is doing well! Hopefully you will get to see more with your next scan! I understand your concern about the room, when I had my spotting with Baby L, they sent me to the room where I got the bad news about Peanut just months before. It was hard and scary. I hope they are able to put you in a different room!

SamB--glad to hear your little one is growing big and strong! excellent news!

kizzy--so glad that they gave you a seat, they should have offered you one right away! And do not worry, it is definately the time for emotions to hit us in the face, especially when we are exhausted, scared and frazzled! :hugs:

lil--:hugs: it is natural to feel anxious at this stage. Just know we are all here for you and understand exactly how you are feeling, you have our total support! Sending you lots of PMA and sticky dust hun! :dust:

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Amberyll23

neffie--you snuck in there on me! Great news on getting the appointment bumped up! That is wonderful!


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie that is how Im trying to feel as well.. everything is different.. and the outcome will be too.. then my mind starts going and I get all anxious again.. ugh.. grr.. damn miscarriages they ruin all the fun..


----------



## neffie

Can I ask a possible TMI question pretty please? As some of you know, I've been having issues with my errrr hmmm..."derrière" for a while now due to a fissure. Well, it was one of those days today! :blush: Have any of you been having any c**stipation issues, and what have you guys taken to help it? 

As sad as it sounds, I've learnt to deal with the pain of the fissure, but with the c***pation, it's taking it to another level altogether. :growlmad: I've been taking MetaMucil, and that has definitely helped. But now with the pregnancy, I'm pretty sure things are going to get worse. I have Colace as well, and have heard that it's completely ok to take...but just to err on the side of caution, I won't start taking that until my doctor advises that it's ok.

Any words of wisdom???


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Since 2nd tri I've been having major issues down there!!! (5 days I waited once...thought I was going to die waiting that line to have a poo :blush:) 

My tactic is I soak a teaspoon of flaxseeds for about 20 minutes in some water and then I pour that on my yogurt and meusli and blend it all. I've been a once/a day girl since I started that routine 2 weeks ago and feel so much better. It can be very uncomfortable otherwise. It's natural and totally fine for pregnancy. You can get it at the supermarket or health food store (it should be super cheap - I got a big bag that might last me my pregnancy for 2 euros!)

Good luck


----------



## neffie

Thanks for the tip Grand. This may sound crazy and not make sense...but I've been going every day :blush:....and every other day once in a while (like today). I think the fissure is just making it all the more worse. Boy, am I in for a ride! My butt might just explode if I go longer than 2 days. :shrug: :haha: :shrug:

Ok, rant over....


----------



## shelleney

Evening ladies :hi:
As promised, a proper catch-up from me....

Kizzy - thanks for asking about my pram choices. we have a shortlist now. The Mamas and Papas Zoom, the Babystyle Oyster, and the Mothercare Vesta. But we are off to the Baby Show at the NEC tomorrow. so we may find one we like there. Have you been looking at prams then? ps - happy 23 weeks today!!!

Amber - I know what you mean by 2nd tri limbo. I am just counting down the days to my next scan... Hope you're doing ok while OH is away.

Grand - hope you enjoy your maternity clothes shopping. Your little apartment by the sea sounds lovely. Im jealous. And I havent bought anything for baby yet either!

Pixie - your scan pics are so cute. And I love your bump!

Milos - glad all your test results came back as low risk. That must be a weight off your mind. Hope you feel baby start to move soon.

Vixmar - sooo glad that the methotrexate hasnt had any harmful effects on your baby girl. I bet thats a huge weight off your mind. And she sounds like a right little character! Thanks for asking how my scan went, but it wasnt 17th May, its on 17th June. I will let you know then....

Imp - its great that you're hearing baby's heartbeat regularly. I wouldnt worry about the numbers on the screen. Ours always says 150-160 too. Gosh, your gender scan is even further away than mine. Good luck with the long wait.

Bean - sorry to hear you're still feeling sick. Hope it clears up soon.

Angela - your next scan is 3 days after mine. We can wait together!

Chilli - sorry your scan was a disappointment. I hope your scan next week is much better for you. And I hear you on the "room situation". I moved to a completely different hospital for this pregnancy, because I didnt want to be reminded of what happened last time. But Im sure your scan will be brilliant, whichever room you're in.

Sam - glad your scan went well today. Thats great news!

MumAMH - good to see you. Hope you are well.

Lilrojo - sorry to hear you're feeling anxious. Im sure your bean is a very sticky one. PAL is such a worrying time, isnt it?

neffie - Loved hearing the story of how you tols OH! he sounds so excited, bless him. and great news on your appointment being moved forwards. I hope it all goes well for you. I loved getting my first lots of pregnancy paperwork. It made it all seem so real. Also, sorry to hear about your "issues". Hope you feel better soon.

AFM: I *think* I may have started feeling Bo move. It feels like butterflies. Or the churning nervous feeling in the pit of your stomach that you get the night before a big event. I hope it is Bo, and not just my digestive system!
Hope you all have a good weekend.
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--that is so exciting that you may be feeling little Bo already! I too hope that is what it is!! 

AFM: DH is stranded at the Denver Airport at the moment, his flight got delayed 6 hours (after making them sit on the plane for 2 hours already, for a total of 8 hours!) due to "technical difficulties" with the plane. He should have been home by now but instead I have to truck my but to the airport to get him around midnight--and our major highways out that way are doing night construction this weekend--should make for an interesting night! Ok, hormonal rant over...for now!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Thank you ladies!! I should have a pic next week as i booked a private scan for 9 weeks as my first angel passed at 9 and i have never made it past that date and i wanna make sure! so a scan 3 weeks in a row :haha: the last 2 scans the department i was in dont give pix out!! so definatley next week!

Saw my Midwife yesterday i have told alot of my family only my parents and when the midwife is the i swear like all the family turned up so now they all know i wanted to tell them after next week.

Any other ladies in the UK had that massive book on pregnancy off the midwife? Its amazing has every issue in there & then tells you about after the bub is here & benifits AMAZING!


----------



## IMPPEARL

I havn't got to say congrats to you yet Lil... So Congratulations!! So exciting! Hope you have a great 9 months!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! DH is home safe and sound and I am ecstatic to have him home! I missed him so much this week! He also got home a bit sooner than expected, so I didn't have to drive out to the airport as late as I thought I would! Phew!

SamB--can't wait to see your pics from your scan next week!

Neffie--as for C issues, I had major C issues in my first trimester. Doctor told me to eat more greens and fiber rich foods, and that seemed to help some. I still get a couple issues now, but not as badly as I did in the first tri.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just wondering did any on you have any spotting right away.. after you found out... I seem to be spotting trying not to worry but its really feeling like deja vu... ya know..


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Amber - glad to hear that DH arrived home safe and sound. I bet he really missed you and Baby L.

Lilrojo - im no professional, but i believe that spotting straight after a BFP is normal, as it is around the time that your period wouldve been due. sometimes your body is so caught up in its little routine, that even when you are pregnant, it carries on with its normal menstrual cycle, until your hormones have built up enough for it to realise that you are pregnant. If that makes any sense? or perhaps your bean is snuggling deep into your uterine lining, and dislodging abit of blood from there? Either way, im sure everything will be fine. stay positive, and we are here if you need to talk :hugs:

AFM: i have had a great day! me and OH had a day out at the Baby Show in Birmingham's NEC. For those of you from the UK, you will know what Im talking about, but for my other friends, I will explain. The Baby Show travels around the UK over the Spring/Summer every year, and stays at a different city every weekend. They set up in an exhibition hall, with lots of stalls hosted by popular pregnancy and baby brands. The stalls sell everything from travel systems, to cots, to breastpumps, to baby clothes, and more... There are also stalls hosted by midwives and experts, who are there to give you support and advice for pregnancy and motherhood. Its amazing! I had never seen so many babies and bumps under one roof!!
Anyways, I bought a few pieces :blush: I finally chose my travel system - the Mamas and Papas Zoom, with the MaxiCosi car seat. And it was £100 cheaper than anywhere else! I also bought a Moses basket with stand, a changing bag, and a breast pump. Well, actually, the breast pump was a free gift when I subscribed to a popular pregnancy magazine (which I buy monthly anyway).
So, there were lots of bargains to be had, lots of advice to digest, and a great atmosphere. It was a brilliant day! I loved walking around, rubbing my bump, and being a proper "pregnant lady". It has made it all seem so real! 

Sorry for my long post! Hope you are all having a great weekend!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--so glad you had a fabulous day! It sounds like you found lots of awesome goodies for little Bo! I wish they had baby shows around here, but it seems that the focus is more on Bridal shows than baby shows! 

Lil--there are so many things that can cause early spotting. You could be experiencing a light period like Shell says as your body adjusts to the pregnancy, or it could be implantation bleeding. Also, the uterus could be clearing out unnecessary stuff to make room for baby! I totally understand what you are going through and the concerns you are having. I would say if it is persistent, try and get in to see a doctor for reassurance! And shell is absolutely right that we are here for you!:hugs:

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend! We had a day of sunshine after 2 weeks of solid rain, it was nice! (even though the rain is coming back now for another week or so!)


----------



## neffie

Happy Monday Girls, :wave:

Lil - As the other girls said, spotting is common in early pregnancy. The egg is probably just nestling deep down into your uterus. If it continues, and you're getting worried, there's no harm in getting it checked out. Try to relax...things will be fine. We're here if you need to chat. :hugs:

Shell - WOW, the baby expo sounds like so much fun! That's a few things you can cross off your list.

Amber - I'm sure you and Baby L are both glad to have your OH back. :)

:hi: to everyone else.

I'm getting excited for my confirmation appt tomorrow. Hope all goes well. I'm trying to shove the nerves part in the far back end of my head. :winkwink:

Oh, wanted to share something else with you guys.


Spoiler
*Coco* is the nickname for our little bean. :kiss: *I'm so in love already...and so is OH..his face says it all!* :cloud9:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello all

lil- like the others said its really common to have some spotting at this stage, also at 8 and 12 wks as your body adjusts. hope all is well

Shell- sounds like you had a fab day, i should look and see when its on near me, got lots crossed off the list too, yay.

Amber- glad your oh is back home, i dont think i could cope with my hubby being away i'm so loved up with him at the mo, lol.

neffie- love the name for baby, you must be on cloud nine. keep up the pma

AFM: finally have seen MW and very happy as she has arranged an appointment to see consultant and discuss if i can have this baby at the birthing centre lke my last one or possibly a home birth


----------



## Vixmar

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. just wondering did any on you have any spotting right away.. after you found out... I seem to be spotting trying not to worry but its really feeling like deja vu... ya know..


Hi!!! Just wanted to stick my 50p in and say..... this pregnancy is the only one i HAVE NOT spotted with!!! i have 2 healthy kids and 1 ectopic and i have one in my grow bag at min.... and with the 3 previous pregnancys i spotted on and off for a few weeks! even up to 9 weeks when me n the hubby 'did it' lol
I know its unerving but try to relax YOU ARE NORMAL LOL 





Shelleyn

Sorry about the mix up of dates lol

Glad youve felt her move!! its amazing isnt it!! im 21weeks now and can feel her move when i lay my hand on my stomach! i can feel her almost all the time and she moves when i poke her lol its sooooo reasuring!!

x


----------



## lilrojo

So, this spotting was not normal.. in the process of miscarrying.. levels were only at 30.5.. so come july we can try again..


----------



## neffie

Lil - I posted on the other thread, but wanted to say it again. I can't begin to say how sorry I am for your loss. :nope: To go through one loss is more than enough for anyone. I don't have any words of wisdom for you, but I want you to know that we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lilrojo* - So sorry :hugs: Take your time to heal - here whenever you need us.

*Amber* - Glad your man is back safe and sound.

*Shell* - Wow you made out like a baby bandit! You're so prepared :)

*Vix* - that's so cool about the movement...I'm starting to feel it too...it's kind of funny and weird...can your OH feel it yet? Mine can't just now. 

*SamB* - Things seem to be going really well...excellent news!


----------



## kizzyt

So sorry Lil xxx


----------



## Chilli

Such sad news Lil - sorry you're having this terrible experience again.

Shell - I'm impressed and sounds like a lovely show. I'm using all the same stuff at last time so don't get all that excitement - but there's still lots to look forward to.

Amber - my man has been away loads over the last month and completely understand how you miss him - I've had enough now too - want him back please! Glad yours is home safe and sound!

Constipation? Well a really good cure that I use is dried apricots as they have the extra bonus of being high in iron too and they taste nice and are an easy snack.

AFM - phoned the MW this morning as am having terrible aches in all my bones and joints from the waist down. I had the same problem in the last month or so with my daughter but it's so early to start. Honestly I can't sleep more than 20 min intervals before i have to try to turn over and find a less painful position. I've started doing more walking this week which just seems to have aggravated it. Had an early morning swim this morning so will see if that helps today - felt a bit scared as last time I swam I bleed that evening but I'm being brave as I think this baby's much stronger now. She was a bit rubbish and told me to call GP or do more exercise - duh!!!??? ANyway if swimming helps am going to have to find a way to go often as actually cried in pain 2 nights ago - but would do anything for this baby!


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--words cannot express how sorry I am to hear of your loss. Please take all of the time you need to heal and know that you will be in our thoughts, and we are here if you need us. :hugs:

neffie--I hope your confirmation appointment goes well today, thinking of you! :hugs:

vix--that is so wonderful that you can feel your little girl moving around so much! I am still waiting to feel anything from Baby L--I know that as it is my first, it can take a bit longer, but I am getting impatient!

mum--glad that you have your consultant appt set so you can start making the plans you need for your birth! 

chilli--:hugs: I hope those pains ease up on you hun, they sound so uncomfortable!

AFM: Monthly appt. with the gyn on Thursday. Just a checkup but hopefully I will get to hear Baby L's heartbeat again on their doppler! I'm a bit concerned as I have still not gained any weight (according to my scale, I have actually lost 2 lbs since last month, 4 lbs total this pregnancy). Granted, I started out this pregnancy with a few extra pounds to spare, but aren't ladies supposed to have gained some by now? (18 wks?). Will probably be my main question for the doc Thurs. Oh, and thank you all for the PMA regarding my home alone status last week--DH travelling has never bothered me much in the past, but I think I am starting to nest more, and I want all my ducks (and yes, he counts as one, haha!) around me all of the time!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hey ladies just wanted to show you my scan pic :)

https://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg268/scaled.php?tn=0&server=268&filename=sam0201u.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, SamB your little one is so precious! It even looks like he/she is waving! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## XxSamBxX

thats what they were doing at the time a waving motion then they went on to wiping their face & kicking their legs sooo magical!!


----------



## milosmum

lil - so sorry to hear your terrible news, sending you and your family lots of love and hugs xxx

Been away all weekend just back to catch up on gossip but will need to post properly tomorrow, love to all xxx


----------



## neffie

Urrggghhh, I just lost my entire post. :hissy: Will try again....

Sam - Lovely scan! That's awesome that your LO was waving at you. :winkwink:

Chilli - Hope the pains ease, and you feel better soon. Did you check with the doctor to see why you bled the last time you swam? From what I've heard, it's nothing but good for you.

Amber - Good luck with the app on Thursday. :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else.

Our appt today went very well! (knock on wood...). OH surprised me by showing up, so that was an 
added bonus. :) They did a pap, pelvic exam, and took 4 vials of blood (I knew that it was going to be quite a bit of blood, but it was something else actual seeing it :wacko:). We have our 1st ultrasound scheduled on June 23 at 9w+3. :thumbup: It can't come soon enough. Hopefully we'll get to see our little Coco happy, healthy, and bouncy. :kiss:

Oh, I have decided to ditch my cardio, strength, core, and kick boxing training for now, and replace them with walking and swimming. I thought at first about continuing my workouts with some modifications.....but the thought of breaking the news to my trainer even before we told our respective families was a bit strange. I might get back to it later, as I'm a bit of a workout nut...but I figured it's best to play it safe at least until I get through the 1st trimester. Any tips to share on what has been working for each of you?

Alright, let me send this post before it gets lost in translation again. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa7

Hey girls, Sorry I've not been active on here. 

lil so sorry you have to go through this again. I am so sad for you. I really hope you get your forever baby soon.

Neffie Congrats so happy for you.

I am so happy to hear how well everyone is doing with scans and baby shopping. It's all so exciting.

I wanted to let everyone know that I had my 19 week scan today and I am officially on team pink. So excited. All testing has been good so far. I finally seem to be feeling better. First it was the nausea then the headaches, then a cold... Now I feel great!

Happy baby bump growing to all.


----------



## pixie p

Lil - So sorry to hear your very sad news, thinking of you x

Shell - baby show sounds great! We get very little of those events down here in cornwall! I'm actually really missing all that baby shopping this time around as we have everything from our first. So exciting choosing and buying everything!

Chilli - I really hope the swimming helped and if not then the doc or mw can suggest something to ease it! Not nice, like pregnancy isn't hard enough... but all worth it know!

Neffie - i did the same yest, lost a whole long entire post on here but was too mad to write it again until today!

Sam - ah what a lovely pic of your baby! Glad all is going well for you!

Lisa - Congratulations on team pink! So many pretty things to buy! Glad you are feeling better now too!

AFM - Feeling pretty good at the moment! Lots of strong movements now! The time since hitting 2nd tri has flown by for me so far! Have booked a 2 week all inclusive sunny break for me, the hubby and our little boy for nxt month! It will be his first time on a plane so slightly nervous but will take lots to entertain him! (our son that is... not the hubby:haha:) So looking forward to getting away for some family time, our last break away just the ot the hubby3 of us!


----------



## kizzyt

congrats Samb on your scan, looking good!!

hi all lovely ladies, hope everyone is well, I am doing great, tinks is moving around loads (although she kept stopping last night every time OH put his hand on my belly to feel her so she's a minx!), I am loving being pregnant :) I will be 24 weeks on Friday, is that what they call "Viable" day? I hate the term viable but if it means another milestone I'll take it!

shell, thanks for pram info, we're going to start looking next month once back from our holiday and I dont know where to begin! EEK!

Neffie, I am similar to you, was quite a hardcore gym goer (you wouldnt know it to look at me!!!) but I have been taking it a lot easier since being pregnant and I now walk (outdoors) and swim only. I want to stay active and need to for my weight really but I wouldnt chance anything strenous other than a few light hand weights (nothing above your head though), its not worth it, you can keep fit and healthy with walking and swimming, definitely no kick boxing :) good for you hun!! xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Neffie--so glad your appointment went well and they have things moving right along for you, that is great and so exciting! I hear you on the blood, I have had more blood drawn in the last 3 months than I have total in my life, it is crazy! And yay for a booked scan! June 23 will be here in no time!!

As for exercising, I am still on pelvic rest until my scan next week (where hopefully I will be taken OFF of it), so I have not been able to do as much exercise as I would like. Right now I am limited to walking and swimming. I am hoping to be able to work in some yoga and other things after next week!

Lisa--Grats on team pink! So wonderful! We have a lot of little princesses so far! :happydance: Also glad to hear you are feeling better!

pixie--glad to hear you are doing well hun! Your vacation sounds grand! DH and I are hoping to do a vaca in July as a last hurrah before our little one comes! I hope your little boy enjoys his first plane ride, that is a big deal to a little guy, I am sure he will be so excited!

kizzy--sounds like your little Tink is already at work wrapping her daddy around her little fingers! :winkwink: Early grats on your Vday this week hun, that is indeed a milestone and so happy that you and little Tink are doing so well! :hugs:

AFM: Some excitement in what is normally a very routine life for us! We got home last night to our power going out right as we got in the door (thank god we had stopped for tacos on the way home! Thanks Baby L for making mommy hungry for tacos! haha). We figured it would come back on in an hour or so, but nope! Our poor neighbors had locked themselves out, and their dog was inside needing very much to go out! Another neighbor brought over a ladder, but in that our neighbors are going to Florida this weekend for a week, they had all their windows locked! So my DH and neighbor actually had to take a hammer and break into their house via the back door! 
.I then had to figure out how to give myself insulin in the dark, that was fun!
.This morning, after getting ready for work (showers and all in the dark!), we are on our way out the door and Boom! the power comes on, lol! Apparently 2 transformers had blown last night, and the electric co. has no idea why this happened, but over 46,000 folks were without electricity for over 12 hours!


----------



## kizzyt

OMG Amber that's unreal! Were you worried at all? whereabouts in the States are you? x


----------



## Amberyll23

We live in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. We are no where near where all those horrific storms and tornadoes are right now. We did have a bad wind storm Monday night, but no power loss then. The news reports are that 2 highpower transformer lines went down near one of the substations just north of us, and they have no explanation as to why this happened. We had a couple of restaurants catch fire after the outage up the road from us, which was kind of scary, but we were fine, just glad we had lots of candles!! I felt so bad for our neighbors though having to breack out a section of their glass door so they could get inside to their poor dog!


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Congrats on team PINK!! :) Did you have any guesses/feelings prior to the scan on what team you were going to be on? Glad to hear that the nausea, cold, etc. are out the door, and that you're feeling better.

Pixie - Enjoy your vacation. 2 weeks sounds great! I'm sure your LO is excited about taking his first flight.

Kizzy - Congrats on reaching another milestone. :thumbup: Has it been 24 weeks already? Gosh, it sure has flown by. So nice to hear that tinker is all jumpy and bouncy. :)

Amber - Yikesssss...calling your night eventful would be an understatement! Glad you guys are ok. That sucks that your neighbors lost their window, but at least their dog is ok. Good job Baby L on making mommy eat her taco at the right time. :thumbup:

Milo - :hi:. Hope you're doing well.

AFM, OH is headed out of town tomorrow for 10 whole days!! Sigh! :shrug: But on the bright side, I've got little Coco keeping me company, so I'm not going to consider myself lonely. :haha:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- I can feel her on the outside but each time either kids or oh come near she stops!!

Amber- Are you sure your not feeling her and not relising what it is your feeling?? my first movements felt like i needed the toilet lol

Sam- Your picture is brill, really suited for you after ur heartache 

And lil, Im really sorry that your having to go through this again, hugs to u! 


Not much to say today really,
In process of trying to cut my hours down, full time is just too much already!! Im waddling like a bloody duck and my feet are killing!! (im a auxillary nurse of a surgical ward)
No luck with the pram, i cant find any i want!! Only one i do like has a price tag of almost £500!!! and as i drive EVERYWHERE i refuse to pay that amount of money!!

I now have..... 2 moses baskets, baby bath, 2 babys seats..... play gym, 10packets of nappys, and a full wardrobe of PINK clothes oh plus seriliser and bottles... dummies and a few lush jackets for her!!! As i have 2 kids and my husband has 3 teenagers from a previous relationship i wanted to get stuff bought before all the other kids bdays etc....
If your wondering why i have 2 of most things lol its coz ive learnt from my other babys that it just isnt practicle to carry baby up and down stairs in a moses basket or a chair, so one for the lounge and one for the bedroom (chair for bathroom as ive alwasy had to take my babys with me when ive bathed as they disklike being alone!)

Off to watch Eclipes for the 100th time
Night Ladies x


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI everyone! I dont' know how you all do it... I read all your posts and think of soo many things to say then when it comes time to actually write I go blank. lol 

Anyway Congrats on team Pink Lisa!! Sooo exciting! I don't really care what we have, but shopping for little girls stuff is sooo much more fun! 

As for the excercising I stopped my work outs also when we found out we were finally prego again. I contiuned the first time and always feel as if I pushed my self too hard. I would love to get out and go swimming, but I live in the country and its a half hour to any pool ... maybe soon? Hopfully it warms up soon so the beach is another option.

Pixie a vacation sounds Great! Have a good time!! I am organising a 4 day get away with my girls, and lots of babys, at my sisters cottage in a few weeks! I hope the lake is warm enought to swim! But at least it will be a chance to get away and relax for a few days!

afm I've been feeling good, apart from an almost always small headache. But the weather has been extremely rainy the past few weeks so I think the low pressure system has a lot to do with it. I have my midwife appt tomorrow and if all goes well I may not even go to the dr appt I booked. I am really leaning towards the personal service of the midwife as opposed to the dr delivering my baby.


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone,

Neffie, I did have a dream it was a girl. I saw her very clearly at about 1 years old walking to me and she gave me a big kiss. It was such a great dream. I guess the dream was right.

I haven't exercised since my BFP. I was too scared in the beginning, then too tired, now too busy.

I am busy trying to decide what kind of crib, stroller, change table..... to buy. How to decorate the nursery, how not to spend too much money.... waiting to see what some friends and family have to give to me. They've been saving some of their baby stuff for me since they are done with that now. I feel like time is going to go by so fast and I better get organized now. On the other hand October still seems so far away.... I just can't wait to meet my little girl.


----------



## kizzyt

Vixmar said:


> Grand- I can feel her on the outside but each time either kids or oh come near she stops!!

My little minx does this too, I keep telling her she's making me a liar to her dad as she stops as soon as he puts his hand on me! haha! I am sure I actually SAW movement last night, my tummy "lifted" up, twice! amazing :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! 

Neffie--I hope you and Coco are faring well with DH out of town. My DH was off to California last week and Baby L and I sure missed him! I bet he misses you guys so much and can't wait to be home to you!

Vix--sounds like you are moving right along with all the baby gear! That is fantastic! I can't wait to start picking out blue or pink gear myself! I have so many ideas floating around! I hope the fewer hours at work go easier on your feet! I don't know how you wonderful nurses are able to balance caring for so many, including yourself and your own. Much love to you!

Imp--your getaway to the cottages sounds so wonderful! I hope it is nice for you! Hope your appointment goes well hun!

LiSa--that is so neat that you had a dream about your baby girl! I love when such wonderful dreams come true!

kizzy--I love your stories about how your little one is moving around and now seeing it visually--so awesome!

AFM: My one month checkup was today, and all is well! My blood pressure was up a little bit, so need to monitor that. Got to hear Baby L's heartbeat. Took a while for the nurse to find it--at first I was worried something was wrong, and I think she saw the look on my face--she patted my arm and said don't worry, the baby is just moving around so much, I can't get a consistent heart rate for the monitor! Phew!! When she finally got baby L pinned down (and pushing on my bladder!), it sounded like a herd of cattle running around! Healthy HB of 150! yay! :happydance: DH gave me another high five afterwards in the car. :thumbup:

Now I just have to keep myself calm over this holiday weekend as my gender/anatomy scan is Tuesday, 5/31! I can't wait to find out if Baby L is a Princess or a Prince!


----------



## Chilli

Had the most brilliant scan - much better than last week, could see so clearly. LO was chattering with it's arm behind it's head looking very contented... and now Mummy is!!!

I would post a pic but have tried and it all seems a bit beyond me - can anyone give me a simple how to and I'll give it a go - I scanned it and have it on my memory stick????


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
How are we all today?

Neffie - loving the name for your bean. Coco is so cute! Glad your appointment went well, and that you've got a scan date to look forward to.

MumAMH - good luck with your appointment. I hope you manage to get your home birth, or birth centre birth.

Vix - how wonderful that you can feel your baby girl moving. and you seem very well prepared with all of your baby paraphenalia.

Chilli - sorry about the pain you're experiencing. But so glad that your scan went well today. at least baby was behaving itself this time!

Amber - I wouldnt worry about your weight loss. Im sure Baby L is growing nicely. Glad your appointment went well, and that you heard the heartbeat again. Ooh, not long til your gender scan now!

Sam - lovely scan pic! Glad all is going well.

Milos - hi there! hope you're well.

Lisa - good to hear from you again. Congrats on Team Pink! and glad you're feeling much better now too.

Pixie - glad you're feeling so well, and that you're having lots of movements. Hope you enjoy your holiday.

Kizzy - Happy 24 weeks for you and Tinks tomorrow! woohoo. Glad you're also feeling great, with lots of kicks. 

Imp - how did your Midwives appointment go today? Have you made a decision yet?

AFM: had my appointment with the consultant obstetrician today (here in the UK, we are mainly looked after by midwives, unless we have medical problems, then we are seen by doctors) The doctor wanted to see me because I have asthma and severe allergies (which cause anaphylaxis). I had desperately wanted a home birth, but unfortunately, the doctor has advised that I have a hospital birth, due to the above health issues. Im gutted. Am hoping to get a second opinion, and still get my home birth!

xx


----------



## pixie p

Amber - looking forward to your update next week! Seems to be a lot of pink at the moment looking through the threads! Good luck!

Chilli - So pleased to hear your scan was more successful this time! Wonderful news and lovely that baby appears to be very happy and comfortable tucked up in there!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well I got up early and was all ready to go to my appt today when the mw called and had to postpone till later in the afternoon. But to call before i came. There were 2 ladies having their babies. When I called brfore I left in the afternoon she had to cancell as the babies wern't here yet. Anyway I now have my mw appt tomorrow morning.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Chilli said:


> Had the most brilliant scan - much better than last week, could see so clearly. LO was chattering with it's arm behind it's head looking very contented... and now Mummy is!!!
> 
> I would post a pic but have tried and it all seems a bit beyond me - can anyone give me a simple how to and I'll give it a go - I scanned it and have it on my memory stick????

try going to https://imageshack.us/ upload your pic then then it will give you some codes to past like the ones for your ticker.

if that does work then when you are composing a msg there is a little symbol with a mountain click it and a box will appear then go back to imageshack and right-click your pic and go to view image info or properties (depends on your what your using im using firefox) then another box will appear and it will have "location" then a link next to it or "https" and a link next to it comp that link and put it in the box that popped up on your msg! should work


----------



## Morticia

Hi ladies! :flower:

THRILLED to be able to join a group like this at long last. I got my BFP on Saturday May 21st and have an EDD of 19 January 2012. A 2012 baby!!! I'm approx six weeks today so halfway through to scan time...woo!

I had been TTC for five months with lots of erratic cycles, spotting, late O and only 5 AFs in 9 months post-bcp...so it feels a little like a miracle!

Lovely to meet you all! xxx:kiss:


----------



## grandbleu

Updating later today :winkwink:!

Congratulations *Morticia*! A big welcome:flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morticia---:happydance:Congratulations hun!:happydance: Welcome, welcome, so happy to have you joining us!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--good luck with your appointment hun, hopefully no more delays!

Shell--I hope everything goes well with the second opinion and I really hope you are able to have your home birth! :hugs:

Chilli--so glad to hear that your scan went much better! And how adorable that the baby was relaxing away, saying "just hanging out for now, mummy!"

I am not a computer person at all, so unfortunately will be no help on downloading pics! Hopefully SamB's pointers will help!


----------



## grandbleu

Updating as I write :) - So much news to fill in! :)

*Lisa7* - Congrats TEAM PINK :pink: - lots of wee girls on this thread so far :)

*Shell* - So sorry about not getting the homebirth that you wanted. I won't be getting one either since it's virtually unheard of here but I will be making my hospital birth as natural as possible. Cool news about flutters...I've been getting some too :winkwink:

*SamB* - Thanks for sharing your little one on the scan...looks perfect so far, you must be on :cloud9:

*Neffie* - Coco is the cutest little nickname! Love it. As for exercise I gave up 1st trimester and only did walking. Now in second tri I am doing light yoga, stretching, pelvic exercises/stregthening and swimming in the sea. I didn't feel great from 6-10 weeks pregnant so exercise was out the door plus I didn't want to jostle things around too much down there being a nervous PALer.

*Kizzy* - That's so sweet you are beginning to feel Tinker on the outside...let us know what pram you get...I'm so lost at this point. We're moving in a week or two so we won't by anything till we're settled in our new place.

*[email protected]* - Did you get your home birth??? I hope you do...will you have a birthing pool and a doula??? I wish we could have doulas...France is so medically conventional! Grrr...

*Chilli* - Sorry about all that pain your in...sounds really not fun. I hope swimming will help. Remember posture really helps to and stretching/yoga etc. Maybe a prenatal massage would help release some tension buried in your muscles/bones?

*Amber* - Good luck on your upcoming gender/anatomy scan...so you're finding out the sex of Baby L - how exciting!

*Pixie* - Have an excellent vacation with your family...we need to plan one soon as well before baby is born. 

Hi to all you other prego ladies out there! *Milosmum*, *Beanwood*, *Imp*, *Angelas*, *Bellas*. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Ahem, Miss Grand, how are YOU doing?!?! Update please!!


----------



## grandbleu

OOPs - I totally was into updating and forgot about little ol' me :winkwink: 

Well I'm taking "little blue" to the Monaco Grand Prix on Sunday (I'm working) - I"ll post a pic of my little sailor dress - working for a yachting company so I thought it would be cute - I've got flats and heels so I have a choice and won't get too tired on my feet. We move in a week to our little (very little) but cute abode - I can't wait! Other than that feeling great and started swimming in the sea this past week and it was cool to show the bump in bikini - it felt so nice in the water...I definitely recommend it - I felt completely weightless!

Bisous :kiss: Pics to come :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

thanx grand i am still on cloud 9!!

can you update my DD is the 24th Dec


----------



## grandbleu

OOps forgot that *Sam* - Cool due date!


----------



## Amberyll23

Ohh, that sounds like so much fun this weekend Grand! I hope you and little blue have a fabulous time! I can't wait to see the pic of your outfit! Also, excited for your move to your new place, I hope it goes nice and smooth for you, and then you can start buying baby stuff!!

Swimming--I can't wait. The pool in our development is opening this weekend--it's not the sea/ocean, but it will do!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - We have a little pool in our new apt. complex as well so I'll be going there too to kick around as well...it feels so good. You're going to love it!


----------



## neffie

Happy Friday Ladies :hi:

Amber - WOW, gender scan already?? Good luck! Any feelings on whether you're going to be on team pink, or team blue? :winkwink:

Chilli - I see you have the pic up! I'd said it on the other thread as well....what a cutie! :)

Shell - Sorry you were told that you can't get a home birth. Hope you get that second (and different) opinion. :hugs:

Imp - Good luck for your appt today. Will we get to see some piccies? :haha:

Morticia - Welcome, welcome, welcome! Congrats again, and H&H 9 months. :flower:

Grand - Good to hear from you. Hmmm, sailor dress huh? I'm curious to see a pic. :winkwink: I bet you're excited about moving into your new place soon. And swimming in the ocean sure sounds like fun. :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, got a call from the Dr.'s office yesterday to inform me that my early hCG and progesterone levels came back normal. At first, I felt like my hCG levels were a bit on the lower side, and was getting a little paranoid. But at this stage the range is so wide, and my numbers are well within the normal range. I go in later today to have the second set done. I'm not going to delve into it too much...I just want the levels to double like they should. Will have the results back on Tuesday. In other news, one of my friends had her baby boy earlier this week. A BIG one at that, weighing in at a whopping 10 lbs!!!!! YAOOOUUUSERRRR!!! And not a c-section either.....

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie-- Awesome news on the HGC and bloodwork!! I completely understand how your nerves are frayed and how concerned you were about the numbers. PAL is so not easy, I have resigned myself to the reality that I am going to worry about Baby L every single day until I am holding her/him in my arms! Good luck with your second set of levels today! 

And yeouch with your friend! 10 lbs naturally?! omg! :shock: Anyone who gives birth to a baby 10 lbs or over deserves a special award imo!! (like my great-grandmother who gave birth to all 5 of her children at home, including my grandfather who clocked in at 13 lbs!). Congrats to your friend on her little boy!

Chilli--love the pic hun!

AFM: Do I have any sense on gender? Sort of. Both DH and I seem to feel we are having a little boy, and have from the start, but I have had feelings of late that we could be wrong! Since my BFP, I have had 4 dreams, 3 of which involved me having a little boy, and one where I had a little girl (and that dream was on the same night I had one of the little boy dreams!--talk about waking up totally confused, haha!). 

Not to mention that family history on my husband's side is loaded with boys down the male line (DH's father had 2 boys, uncle 3 boys, brother 2 boys), so I know that the odds work against me in having my little princess!

So, we are still leaning boy, but I am not going to be shocked if the tell us that I have a little princess snuggled warmly inside me! We have no preference at all, we always talk about "if it is a girl, we can do x, y, z" or "if it is a boy, we can do this and that!". However, I have a sneaking suspicion that DH is secretly hoping for a little girl (as she will be named for his late grandmother whom he adored).


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI everyone!

My appt today was just to meet with the midwife to see if this is the route I want to take or not. I'll have to book another one within the week to officially become a patient of theirs. I'm really torn on making a decision, I almost wish we didn't have the option as it would make things easer. I really like the personal care of the midwife, and I don't think there are really any reasons I'm holding back... I just cant seem to decide! DR?? Or Midwife??


----------



## shelleney

Hey there everyone! :hi:

Welcome to the Gang Morticia! :friends:

Grand - good to hear from you. Looking forward to seeing the pics of you dressed as a sailor! Hope you have fun! Good luck for your big move next week. And your daily swims in the sea sound lovely.

Neffie - glad your 1st hcg was normal, im sure your next level will be great too. Im sure Coco is doing well in there. A 10lb vaginal delivery? oh, your poor poor friend! Im dreading Little Bo being a big baby...ouch!

Amber - not long now til you find out if your gender dreams come true. exciting stuff!

Imp - I know its totally your decision, but if you're looking for advice, I would go for the Midwife. More chance of you having a natural, low risk birth (in my opinion) as I believe sometimes Doctors are abit reliant on medicine and intervention (IYSWIM?). Good luck with your decision.

AFM: I know I mentioned last week that I was feeling "flutterings". Well last night, I felt a full-on kick! I was just chilling out on the sofa, with my laptop on my lap (on BnB of course) when I felt it! It was so strange! I told my OH, and he went to fetch my doppler. But we couldnt hear the heartbeat, because the noise of Bo moving around was so loud! Then I felt a real freaky sensation - Bo was somersaulting! It was amazing (but very very weird). I wonder if I will feel it again tonight?

Hope you all have a great weekend 
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Shell... IYSWIM? What? Sorry...

I really appreciate the advice... I am deffinitly looking for it! Thanks


----------



## shelleney

Sorry...it stands for If You See What I Mean. I learned it on BnB :blush:
I didnt wanna force my opinions on you. Just thought I would tell you my view.
I understand people wanting a Doctor (in case anything went wrong, etc) But for normal low-risk stuff, midwives are great!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - Midwife all the way if I were you - I wish we had the choice...always greener on the other side isn't it :winkwink: - I agree with *Shell*...for a low risk pregnancy midwives are more women friendly generally and less quick to jump to medical interventions that may be unnecessary. Our bodies are meant to give birth and they should be able to do it with little intervention...we just need to trust ourselves and I feel like midwives are more likely to instill that confidence than doctors. 

In a major emergency anyways you would always be transferred to a hospital so seeing as you don't have any major risks...midwives sound perfect! My sister had a midwife birthing center but since she gave birth just before 36 weeks it was considered a "risk" and she was transferred to the hospital but the midwife came and supported her and kept to her plan of a "natural" as could be birth even in a hospital setting...both babe and mum were fine the whole way and the doctors intervened as little as possible since the midwife kept them out of the room if she could :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Happy 20 weeks for tomorrow, Grand!
Half way there already! wow!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Shell* - I know it's crazy!...after 1st tri it seems time just speeded up...those 1st 12 weeks were like molasses thought, don't you think?

*Neffie* - HCG in normal range is GOOD! I didn't even get HCG testing...I'm sure everything is totally fine but it is nerveracking to wait for results. Holy Moly 10 pounds naturally...I'm hoping for a 6-7 lber if possible...anything bigger scares me at the moment being a newbie at this whole birthing thing.

*Amber* - Team blue perhaps...our 1st wee boy on the thread...time will tell...I agree with you boy or girl healthy and happy and full-term is just fine with me.

*Shell* - Kicking...I'm jealous...I've just been feeling like flips and such...maybe my placenta's in the way and I do have that finicky tilted uterus. That's amazing for you and your OH to feel it.


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--I went into my pregnancy not having a preference as to a midwife vs. md, but in the end, given all my issues with blood pressure, the GD, a possible pre-term birth and a possible previa, that has kinda been taken out of my hands. I'm going to have not one, but two doctors at my delivery, possibly 3 (will there be room for me, baby and DH i wonder? haha). IF I still had options, I would have looked into both options completely, met with the midwife of my gyn group (they actually have a midwife on site at this practice, which I think is great!), and decided from there. Even though I won't have that opportunity, I feel that I am in really good hands, Magee Women's Hospital in Pittsburgh is one of the best in the U.S., so I feel good about having to go with a hospital/md birth.

shell-- I too am jealous! I'm still waiting for my first flutter! I have the same suspicions as Grand--I think I may have a placenta blocking Baby L from communicating with me! harumph! I think it is so awesome that you are feeling little Bo, and now your DH can share as well! I can't wait for my DH to be able to feel Baby L also, I think it is a great bonding moment for daddies to be!

Grand--If I don't make it online tomorrow, Happy 20 weeks hun! Time does indeed seem to start flying after 12 weeks, I agree!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks everyone I really appreciate your advice and opinions. Based on all you guys and the people around me I am still leaning towards midwife. Everyone who knows anything about them seem to be reccommending them. I just have to talk w my dh and then I'll finalize my decision and book an official visit. I just wish it wasn't such a hard decision. Lol. But I think I'll feel better once it's made.


----------



## shelleney

I agree with you there, Grand. The 1st 12 weeks were horrible. Worrying about m/c, exhausted, nauseas...but most of all, they _dragged_! But since then, life has been great! Less worry, more energy, no nausea...and the time is _flying by_!
We will all be meeting our rainbow babies before we know it! :happydance:

Grand/Amber - dont worry, Im sure you will feel your babies soon. Its still early days, and an anterior placenta will not help at all. My OH cant feel it yet, just hear it on the doppler, so im looking forward to him getting a good kicking from his son/daughter. Let me know as soon as you start to feel Little Blue/Baby L

Imp - you take all the time you need Hun. Its a big decision to make. We will support you whatever you choose

xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh yeah, and I know Ive been promising you all bump pics for ages, but keep forgetting (damn baby brain!) So here they are....
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0034.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9









DSCF0036.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## grandbleu

Nice bump! *Shell*...those jeans look very comfy...I haven't bought maternity wear yet...I actually haven't seen any places that sell it...I mean French ladies get pregnant, right? I've been sticking to dresses that fit the bump for the moment...it's getting hot now so it's actually been working well. 

I promise a bump picture tomorrow in the sailor inspired dress :boat:


----------



## neffie

Amber - Perhaps we'll have our first boy beanie on the thread. :winkwink: Either way, I'm sure you guys will be nothing but elated when you find out.

Imp - Hope you're able to make that decision soon. I've heard great things about midwives in general, however I have been going to my ObGyn for almost 10 years now, and I absolutely LOVE her. So I'm going to stick wih her, as I have that level of comfort. Hope you're able to make a decision that best fits your needs. :thumbup:

Shell - That's awesome that you can already feel Bo kicking! I'm sure OH can't wait to feel them too. ;) Cute bump pics! Is that a belly band you have on by the way?

Grand - Happy 20 weeks!

AFM, I found out at my blood work appt yesterday that my first set of hCG levels were a lot higher than I originally thought. I was driving when they called with the results, so I must have misheard what they said. Oh well, can I just say that I was pleasantly surprised!!! I also went for my first pregnancy swim yesterday. It was awesome!!! :thumbup: Definitely plan on continuing that for as long as I can. I've also been getting on the elliptical machine, so I'm getting some activity in. Trying to stay as busy as possible, so as to not feel OH's absence as much. By the way, every time we speak, pretty much the first thing that comes out of his mouth is "Is Coco doing ok???" It's definitely sweet to see the softer side of men. :winkwink:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## shelleney

Grand - you would think that French women would be the leaders in pregnancy fashion?! But Im sure your dresses are attractive and comfortable too. The weather is still too unpredictable here in the UK for dresses, so Im living in these maternity jeans every weekend! Need some smart black maternity trousers to wear to work during the week though. Ive completely outgrown my non-maternity ones now!

neffie - no its not a belly band, they are actual maternity jeans. I love them! I want to get lots of different types of trousers, all with maternity bands sewn into them. Theyre so comfy, and trendy too.
PS: your OH sounds so sweet, asking how Coco is all the time. Hope you're not missing him too much

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shellney they do look very comfy and trendy. V. nice

Grand - omgosh 20 weeks - congrats.


Neffie - glad you are enjoying the swimming.

Have only read last page so sorry to anyone missed and I hope that you are all well.

AFM - getting quite anxious / stressed about scan on Tuesday. Working myself up I think. XXX


----------



## shelleney

Oh Bean. I can understand you feeling anxious, but Im sure there is nothing to worry about. Everything will be fine on Tuesday, Im sure of it. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Vixmar

kizzyt said:


> Vixmar said:
> 
> 
> Grand- I can feel her on the outside but each time either kids or oh come near she stops!!
> 
> My little minx does this too, I keep telling her she's making me a liar to her dad as she stops as soon as he puts his hand on me! haha! I am sure I actually SAW movement last night, my tummy "lifted" up, twice! amazing :)Click to expand...


Kizzy-My 8yr old finally felt her today!! woop woop lol
but the oh still hasnt :-( i have noticed my stomach moving around too... super cool i love it!
x


----------



## Vixmar

Amberyll23 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Vix--sounds like you are moving right along with all the baby gear! That is fantastic! I can't wait to start picking out blue or pink gear myself! I have so many ideas floating around! I hope the fewer hours at work go easier on your feet! I don't know how you wonderful nurses are able to balance caring for so many, including yourself and your own. Much love to you!
> 
> Amber!
> Thank you, its nice to hear that!!
> I had a very elderly patient the other day, refusing my care as i looked far too young to be pregnant and thought i was "a discrace" lol i did try to explain although i am only 24 i am married and have 2 other children!!
> 
> As for the pink or blue gear, the lemons are lovely this season!! x


----------



## Vixmar

Shell your bump is looking so cute! mineis just huge and im getting uncomfy already!!

Anyone feeling any nerve pain yet?? my leg keeps giving way and getting painful to sit on left side on my bum lol
Off to see gp if continues, i did have this problem with my son but only right at the end... im only 22 weks and i have atleast 12weeks laft at work!!!
x


----------



## grandbleu

For the curious - bump pic on page 6 of my journal :flower:

*Vixmar* - No nerve pain yet although I've felt some wierd twinges on my left side (buttock) if I sit or walk the wrong way but so far hasn't been constant or a problem...knocking on wood! Take care of yourself being on your feet so much with your job. I put them up on the end of the day and it feels so good...sometimes I can coax OH to massage my feet and calves but only like once a week. 

*Bean* - thanks for the congrats...feels surreal...never thought I'd make it this far...I'm no longer nervous to tell people (about time LOL). You will be fine during your scan...I'm sure your baby will be bouncing about. 

*Neffie* - thanks for the congrats as well! You'll be here in no time but it's true 1st tri goes a bit slow till 12 weeks...after that it flies. How're you feeling??? Any M/S yet? I didn't get it till about 6ish weeks??? So happy that your HCG is much higher than you thought previously...must make you feel good...you've got a sticky wee one in there! 

*Shell* - you're so lucky to have cool styles available to you...I haven't seen any maternity jeans here - BOO! Oh well dresses it is then for the summer.


----------



## neffie

Bean - Good luck on your scan tomorrow. The nerves are understandable, but I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:

Vixmar - That's awesome that your 8 yr old could feel your LO. I'm sure your OH will be following suit soon.

Grand - Cute bump & outfit! :thumbup: Not too long now before your gender scan, I'm sure you're super excited. I'm doing good, thanks. No m/s as of yet. By no means am I welcoming it, but definitely won't be complaining if I get it.

Amber/Milos - Good luck for your scans tomorrow. Can't wait to hear about the results, and see some pics. :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck to Amber, Milos and Bean for tomorrow!
Cant wait to see the scan pics, and maybe find out some genders!
Thinking of you all :friends:
xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi all - loooks like Ihaven't reported how my 2nd 20 week scan wnet here yet last thursday. It was GREAT! Baby all facing the right way so got some great pics - as in avatar!

Will read back now but hope you're all well


----------



## milosmum

Sorry ladies I've been MIA for a while - hen dos and family weekends etc just popping in to say hi catch up on gossip and say thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow - kind of excited/nervous about my scan now but promise to be back asap to catch up properly and show you all some piccies.

Good luck to bean and amber tomorrow too.

Love to all xxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies

good luck to bean, amber and milos with scans tomorrow:thumbup:

Grand- wont know for sure about where i will have baby until i see the consultant but i do feel torn between birth centre and home birth. GP said hospital because of this being baby number 5 and risk of PPH but i never had any problems so hoping consultant will agree its safe. Great news on the apartment by the way, glad you're enjoying the swimming too. Congrats on halfway :happydance:

Shell- love the bump pics and hooray for kicks:thumbup:

Samb- fab due date hun, what an xmas pressie:hugs:

Neffie- good news on your HCG hun. 1st tri is a bugger, 2nd tri is much more fun and less stressful i think. You will be there before you know it:thumbup:

Hello to everyone i missed, hope everyone is doing well and had a good weekend

AFM: Bubs is moving loads now which is so cool, although dh still hasn't felt her/him yet but i dont think it will be long. not long till my scan now, 7th june. anyone else on that day? I will be 20wks on thursday and it just seems to be speeeding by now. also i have been having a couple of tightenings today, i think its the BH starting but was sure they didnt start this early:shrug: anyone else? 

PS: Grand, could you please update me on 1st pagewhen you get chance? 12wks scan on 11th april, all well with low risk nt result, thanks


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just stopping in say Hello and hoping your all doing well.. Hope to be back here soon.. :) and I have a drs appt tom. with a new dr.. so hoping for some help.. 

Hoping your all well.. and had a great weekend..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck for everyone having scans today.
Will be popping in later to see pics and team blue/pink/yellow results.!!


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies,

Lots of lovely news and positivity in the thread today, looking forward to hearing scan news and seeing if we're getting some boys to go with our girls!! :)

As for me, all good, am 25 weeks this Friday and we go on holiday Sat for a week so gonna hopefully get to chill out and read books and relax as I imagine it will be a while before I can do that again!! I have just started to get a little uncomfortable in bed at night, I woke up in a bit of pain Sunday night, I must have rolled onto my front and it felt really uncomfy!! I went and bought a dreamgenii pillow yesterday and had a nap in the afternoon which was lush so I had high hopes for last night but didnt sleep too well at all. Had an aching hip at one point and and aching knee later so ended up chucking it out of the bed around 3.30 this morning! haha! I'll give it another couple of nights and if I cant get used to it I am taking it back. It was my original due date today from my first pregnancy which I thought I'd find really hard but to be honest I am fine, I think I am just so grateful to be pregnant and well again and so looking forward to this one that it's made it a lot easier to deal with. Thanking my lucky stars today :) xxx


----------



## shelleney

Lil - we popped a seat-warmer on your seat when you left us, but we are hoping you will be back very soon to reclaim your space. thinking of you.

Kizzy - i adore my pregnancy pillow, sooo comfy, but i still cant get a good nights sleep :( also, thinking of you on your due date. glad you are coping well and feeling so positive.

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Thank you for all the good wishes for the scan.

Milos and Amber thinking of you. XX

Phoned docs this morn to get blood test results - I have to go to docs on Thursday as they want to talk to me about one of my results. UGGHHHHH Sure its nothing serious as they didn't phone and I am not seeing them until thursday. Thinking maybe iron levels as I am so so tired and keep being told I look pale, also having dizzy spells. Another worry though eh.....

Am sooo nervous - cleaning to try and take my mind off it. 

Anyway ..... hope that you are all good. Will be back in later for a proper read through al the posts and a reply. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies--stopping in really quick to give my update and I promise to catch up with everyone later today!

We are team.....

:pink::cloud9::pink:PINK!!!! :pink::cloud9::pink:

DH is OVER THE MOON!! I KNEW he was hoping for a little girl! haha I was so sure the odds were against us for a little pink bundle, but there she was, 3 lines loud and clear on the US!! Both DH and I were all teary. Baby L (whom I'm pretty sure is going to be called Mary Grace!) is also measuring perfectly at 18.6 days. 

I have to make some calls to friends/family. Will stop back later to catch up and post pics!

Sending extra :cloud9: vibes to my scan buddies today, milos and bean!


----------



## angelashope

Hurray Amberyll-Team Pink so exciting!! and I love the name Mary Grace! Now you can go on a shopping spree!
Cant wait to here form Milos and Bean-good vibes!!!!


----------



## kizzyt

yay another pink one, here's to the new brood of femme fetales!! :)


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on team :pink: Amber! I was so sure you were having a boy. But what a cutie she's gonna be, im sure! with a beautiful name to boot! Thats another girl to add to our list of FF babies, c'mon boys!!

Cant wait to hear from Bean and Milos!
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for Team Pink Amber!!

Thanks Shell.. I hope to be back soon and reclaim my spot.. 

Have my appt today so we will hopefully get some answers.. so I can get my butt back here...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> Hey ladies--stopping in really quick to give my update and I promise to catch up with everyone later today!
> 
> We are team.....
> 
> :pink::cloud9::pink:PINK!!!! :pink::cloud9::pink:
> 
> DH is OVER THE MOON!! I KNEW he was hoping for a little girl! haha I was so sure the odds were against us for a little pink bundle, but there she was, 3 lines loud and clear on the US!! Both DH and I were all teary. Baby L (whom I'm pretty sure is going to be called Mary Grace!) is also measuring perfectly at 18.6 days.
> 
> I have to make some calls to friends/family. Will stop back later to catch up and post pics!
> 
> Sending extra :cloud9: vibes to my scan buddies today, milos and bean!

So made up for you Amber, I said 'ah' out loud when I read above and a shiver went down my spine... all in a nice way of course.
My dh is desperate for a girl so how lovely that you are giving him what he wants... :thumbup:
I hope to be able to do the same soon (although I will be over the moon with boy or girl)

Yay for being able to buy pink things...... :wohoo:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Amber how fab - team pink. Was sat at waiting room thinking of you and milos.

My scan went well. Dates are good - nearly 15 weeks. Due date 24th November.

Baby was kicking legs about loads. It is feeling real.

Am also going to make few calls - will pop back on later. XX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bean - I know how today must have felt and how you feel now.
I had MMC at 12 weeks so will never again feel joy at the thought of a scan, but you have proved that *it can happen*... :cloud9:

Made up for you :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks New - yeah it changes from an experince that you look forward to. I shut my eyes - I couldn't look at the screen until I heard the sonographer say that it was ok.

I have bee such a negative moo recently - thanks all for being so supportive and helping to keep me going with your words.

Sending all bug hugs. XX


----------



## neffie

Mum - Yay for all the movement you're feeling. And happy 20 weeks in advance. :flower:

Lil - Like the others said, we're waiting for you to get back in here soon. :hugs: Hope your appointment went well.

Kizzy - Enjoy your vacation. I hope that the 'genie' in your pillow comes out soon, and starts to work some of it's magic. :winkwink:

Bean - Awesome news on the scan. Do we get to see any pics? :haha:

Amber - CONGRATS on team pink!!!!! How exciting! :happydance: I can only imagine how chugged up your OH is. Just wait until he meets your LO...that will sure be a treat to see. Mary Grace is a lovely name by the way. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I got my results back from the 2nd set of blood work. They said that everything was fine, and told me my numbers. They have definitely increased, but have not quite doubled. I know that once the levels hit 1200, it can take up to 96 hours to double. Mine were dawn 72 hours apart. Needless to say, I've been a nervous wreck all day thinking about all the negatives. :nope: I told OH that it was one of those nervous days today, but didn't tell him why, as I don't want to cause him undue stress while he's out of town. I sure wish he was here though. What was I thinking when I asked them to check my hCG levels. :dohh: Should have just let it be. And now my scan is not for another 3 weeks. Can I just say TORTURE?? I just want to wake up tomorrow, and be in 2nd tri already, as sad as it sounds. I'm trying to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy, but that's what happens when you're armed with too much information. Taking it one day at a time just seems too much at times. :shrug:

Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer, but I just needed to get it out of my system. :blush:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - 1st tri is definitely nerve racking...never did HCG levels so can't help with that but the fact that they are rising is excellent...also it is not an exact science those HCG hormones so keep the faith!

*Amber* - Congrats on TEAM PINK :pink:!!! Lovely name :flower:

*Shell* and *Kizzy* - I toss and turn all night long sometimes as well...:shrug:

*Bean* - Happy 15 weeks! Glad you have a due date now...near my Bday! :)


----------



## samiam

Neffie: Ugh. Armed with too much information. I know that feeling well. After the MC, I did too much googling etc. As Grand says, those numbers are not exact science. Don't assume the worst and don't let bad thoughts get in your head. Just talk to your wee bairn and breathe and try to relax as much as possible. As long as your numbers are rising, you're going to be fine. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Bean - congrats on the scan! so glad that baby is healthy and kicking away. and im loving your new ticker! :thumbup:

neffie - sorry to hear that you are worried about your hcg levels. Its such a shame you had to have your levels taken, because in the UK, they dont test them at all, and therefore you cant worry about them! Im pretty sure that as your levels are rising (albeit not doubling) thats a great sign that Coco is doing well. Thinking of you :hugs:

Milos - where are you? we all want to hear about yesterday's scan! :shrug:

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber Congrats on team Pink!!! So exciting!! I'm really wanting to have a girl just for all the cute shopping! lol But I'll be happy either way.

Bean - Our Due Dates are Sooo Close. Im Due on Nove 23rd so we'll be expecting around the same time! 

Afm, I went to the Dr appt yesterday and I feel better for choosing a midwife now. I really liked the dr, However just the atmosphere of the hosipital waiting room was not as nice. I only waited about 5 min and got in on time when I saw the midwife, the dr had me waiting about 45 min, and was really busy. Typical for a dr office. There aws 4 other girls waiting before me when I got there for my appt at 10:30, and I didnt get in till after 11:00. I did get to hear my little one again though which was nice. Heart Rate 155, and moving around like crazy. The dr had trouble pinning down the rate. lol This also calms my nerves as this is what I have been getting on my doppler. The dr told me that like us the babies heart rate will rise and fall with activity.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning lovely ladies!

Lil--hope your appointment went well hun, and I can't wait to have you back here with us soon!

New--thank you so much for your lovely words! I know what you mean, we would have been happy with either a boy or a girl, but it did feel good to see DH wiping tears from his eyes when the US tech said "looks like we have a little girl here!" My heart just swelled to see his reaction! I hope all is going well with you, hun, and can't wait to have you here with us soon!

Bean, my scan buddy!--wonderful news on your scan! Congrats on 15 weeks, that is wonderful! Also glad you got to see your little one kicking around! I hear you on being nervous for the scan. :hugs: I go into every scan scared to death, even yesterday I was fretting until I saw Baby Grace's heartbeat. A loss changes us, we will always have that fear I think, up until the day we hold our beautiful babes in our arms!

Neffie--:hugs: hun, everything you are feeling is totally normal. I didn't get HCGs done either (I am not sure why, they just never offered it to me, which I thought was wierd), but I understand how stressful numbers can be. I agree with Grand, the first trimester is so stressful and full of worry! Especially when we are as educated as us ladies are about pregnancy, having suffered through loss and having the knowledge we do. It is ok to have nervous days (I still have them!), very normal for us Femmes, just know we are here for you anytime you need an ear or encouragement! Sending you love and extra PMA today hun! 

Miss Grand--I saw your lovely photo on your pregnancy journal--totally adorable! :thumbup:

IMP--so glad you have a wonderful appointment yesterday and have been able to make your decision! I know how stressful that was for you! And yay for a good HB on that doppler! So exciting! I had the exact same problem last week when the doctor was trying to get Baby Grace's hb--she was moving around too much for her to pin it down, and finally got a reading of 150! haha little squirmers! :flower: 

milos, also my scan buddy!--thinking of you, hope everything went well yesterday!

AFM: didn't get a chance to scan any pics yet (I also have a 6 minute video that I may try to upload a portion if you ladies would like to see!)--I was so tired when I got home last night, I fell asleep in the middle of dinner! DH thought it was a riot! Apparently I was mid-sentence talking about dry-aged steak, and just started snoring! lol!:rofl:

Also, I think we are pretty settled on Mary Grace--just a history on that name for anyone that may not know, Mary Grace is my DH's late grandmother's name, and he was very close with her, and she was a really great and wonderful lady. She is also the person who appeared in my dream a day or so before my BFP! DH was just worried that I may not want to stick with that name for some reason, sweet man. I pointed out to him that Mary is also my mother's name, so it is actually a name from both sides! We will be calling her Baby Grace though as her day to day name. I am so glad you ladies like her name! I've always thought it was beautiful (just like my little one!) Can't you tell I'm still stoked? haha!


----------



## lilrojo

My appt went really well, he told me that two miscarriages in a row is enough of a reason to start looking into things, so I have a us set up for the 28th, after my next af.. and bloods for the same day.. He said he could do it yesterday but things may be a bit off since I just had my mc... He checked my throid and said it was fine.. and told me I would probably be a good candidate for clomid, so Im expecting that for the cycle after.. 

Now if I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will have me come in the same day as I tested and do my hcg levels and progesterone and start me on supplementation if my levles are low.. 

So I now have a plan.. and lots of HOPE!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

That is so wonderful Lil! So happy that you have a doctor who has set forth a plan for you that should get you your forever baby in short order! I am also glad that he is not making you wait for 3 mc's (as so many do) before helping. Very positive news!! I can't wait to have you back here with us!! :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

Got my BFP (yay) on April 13th, EDD is Dec. 19th (YAY!), heard the hb at my first scan on April 28th (even bigger yay!) and saw Little Bean wiggling around at my last scan on May 26th (biggest yay yet!).


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--congratulations and welcome hun! So glad to hear you got to see your healthy little bean moving around, that is wonderful!


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - sorry I have been so useless at getting online! I have had a manic few weeks and have not been here much but I have kept up with the gossip! Hopefully I won't miss too many people out but here goes

Nichole - welcome and congratulations, hope you are feeling well x

Neffie - try not to worry about those numbers (easy to say I know) but I do hope you can try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy with little coco x

Amber - HUGE congratulations on team pink and what a beautiful name so pretty and traditional which is just what we are looking for too!

Bean - so pleased your scan went well - I cried my way through my 6 and 12 week scans so I can imagine how nervous you were. Hope your blood results are all okay too x

Grand - hows the bump growing? Sorry to hear about the delay in your scan but I am sure the time will fly for you x

IMP - yeah on choosing the midwife! Its what we class as normal over here and all the ones we have met so far have been lovely x

Lil - your new doctor sounds fab very proactive and positive and I it seems to be rubbing off on you too which is great. Always good to have a plan of action I think x

Shellney, Kizzy, vix, sam and everyone else I know I have forgotten - love to you too hope you are all well xxx

AFM our hectic few weeks was rounded off yesterday by the best ever day! I had my 20 week scan in the morning and took my husband and sister along with me. I couldn't tear my eyes away from the scan screen the whole way through cause it was so amazing and so detailed you could just see so much! Anyway squiggle is all fine measuring to date and all bits present and correct. Squiggle was not behaving though - too wriggly to start with then went sleepy in a really akward spot so she couldn't get the 4 chamber view of the heart she needed! After some jiggling about and rolling from side to side the ultrasonographer was eventually happy and so were we cause it meant the scan was much longer than normal! Only small problem is that my placenta is a bit low lying slightly over my cervix so I need another scan at 34 weeks (6th September grand!) to see if it has moved which apparently 9 times out of ten they do move so fingers crossed for that.
Then we had an appointment in the maternity ward with the lovely midwife who checked my blood pressure etc as normal, booked me in for hospital ante natal classes and infant feeding classes (we have also booked NCT classes too - can't know too much I think!) I was asking her about the new birth pool and she let us have a look in the room - its huge like an enormous jacquzi with underwater lighting and everything. Then she showed us round the rest of the delivery rooms and ward and was just so lovely, quiet, peaceful and clean that I left hospital with a real bounce in my step!
Then..... I went with my sister and best friends to the Take that concert at Sunderland which was just fabulous and I screamed and sang at the top of my voice all night - hopefully squiggle will have memorised all of their greatest hits by the time he or she arrives!

Oops thats what I forgot to say - we are on TEAM ....:yellow:
Sorry to tease but we really don't want to know and the ultrasonographer never even offered to tell us which was a relief so we were not tempted! Its going to be a surprise baby from us. Photo I will upload from my phone later.

Love to all and I promise to try to be better at keeping up to date xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--I have a confession--I have been lurking all day waiting for you to post! haha CONGRATS on such a wonderful scan and day hun, it sounds so lovely!! And no worries on staying team :yellow: ! (I am beginning to suspect that all our little boys are hiding out with the team :yellow: mums! hehe)

I am so excited for you! As for the placenta, I had a low-lying one at 11 weeks, and it has moved. So you have a very good chance of yours moving as well, and I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it does!!

Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

Grand thanks hun - my birthday is the 3rd December so clsoe to that also.

Shellney thanks hun hope you are well.

Neffie - Sending you a hug hun. I didn't have hcg levels either hun. 

Imp - Wow we are so close. How exciting. How are you?

Amber - Mary Grace is a really beautiful name. I love names that are after others aswell. My first is named after my brother and both boys middle names are after our dads. 

Lilrojo - so glad that your appointment went well. Hope you get your bfp real soon.

Nichole congrats hun.

Milos - yeah.... Fab .... Congrats on team yellow. So pleased that you had such a great day.

AFM - I am a bit worried about the docs in the morning and worrying cause I have period type pain. One worry over another one starts. 

I hope that I hae not missed anyone - Hugs all. XX


----------



## milosmum

thanks amber nice to have you lurking about! Maybe you are right and the boys are just being shy and staying yellow!

Bean try not to worry too much i get allsorts of weird aches and pains in my lower abdomen and in 'my bits' no idea what they are but all seems ok so far x let us know how you get on at the docs xxx

right going to try to attach a piccie from my phone no idea if it will work ...
 



Attached Files:







31052011102.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## milosmum

yeah success! As you can see squiggle was upside down and being akward just hoping we don't have a trouble maker in there! Night all x


----------



## Mellybelle

OMG Ladies....I'M BACK!!!!

These were taken today at 12dpo with second morning wee. Its faint and you've gotta squint but its there! I'll ring FS tomorrow to get an appointment for all of my blood results. There'll be a stack of them, I've had 15 vials of blood taken! We were going to wait until DH had done his SA before we made an appointment but no point now. I'm just so happy to be pregnant again, and I'm feeling more positive. (Still shit scared though!)



I'll try to have a good catch up on you all!


----------



## shelleney

Melly!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you and DH! welcome back! :yipee:
Was just thinking of you yesterday, as I realised all of our babies so far are girls (and Evie was the first).
Good luck, Hun. I really hope that this is it - your perfect rainbow baby!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations *MELLY*!!! Very happy for you...you guys must be elated. :flower: Let me know when you confirm an EDD! 

*Milos* - Hip hip Team Yellow!...saves suspense till the very end. I'll add your new scan date hon...I have one at 34 weeks as well...common here to see position of baby etc. before birth.

Welcome *Nichole* :hi:...I'll be updating later today and I'll add you to the frontpage.

*Milos* - Everybody at work knows I'm preggo now just by my bump so although that dress may be deceiving in a picture the bumpette has made its debut to the public. I'll be taking another one this weekend.


----------



## shelleney

Hi there Ladies :hi:

Imp - congrats on making a decision (you made the best one IMO) and I hope everything goes well with your midwife from now on. and great news on hearing your LOs heartbeat at the Drs. Now you know that your doppler is accurate!

Amber - cant wait to see pics (or your video, wow!) of Baby Grace. Its just occured to me that Grace is the middle name of your little girl, Vixmar's little girl (Libby Grace) and Melly's angel girl (Evie Grace). Popular name, huh? Anyways, loved the story of you falling asleep at the dinner table. Made me chuckle!

Lil - sooo glad your appointmnet went well, and that you now have a plan (and hope). Good luck Hun, I hope you get your BFP, and come back to us very soon.

Nichole - welcome Hun. And congrats on your little bean!

Milos - wow, sounds like you had a great day, Hun! Your maternity ward sounds lovely, and I bet Take That were brilliant. And congrats on the excellent scan!! I love that he/she is upside down in the picture - what an awkward little thing! lol. and yay to team yellow! im desperate to stay team yellow, but OH wants to find out, and I think he may persuade me...

Bean - please try not to worry about your pains. I think all of us on here are having some sort of twinges or pains regularly. Im sure its just growing pains, and your body makes room for your precious little one to grow. Happy 15 weeks!!

Grand - hi there! cant wait to see pics of the bumpette in all its glory!

AFM: not much to say really. Bump and boobs are growing bigger by the day. Getting less and less sleep every night. Counting down the days til my scan (15 days away!) 
I want to stay team yellow, but OH really wants to find out. But ive had a feeling from the start that im having a girl (another pink for the list). and its likely i will be able to tell you in 2 weeks either way, as OH will probably convince me to find out. No other news really. Hope you are all well :friends:
xx


----------



## angelashope

Hi all!
Neffie: I also had my hcg monitired and I was the same as you once I got into the 1000's it really sowed down and freaked me out but all was well so please dont worry-at this point you only need rising they ate to high to double!!
Bean and Milo's so happy with your scans! Amazing, I cant wait, mine is not till the 20th, and like you Shelleny pretty sure my DH will convince me to find out-Id really like a girl but I have a feeling its a boy-which will make DH vey happy at least!
Bean-Im 17 weeks sunday and still getting all those pains off ond on so dont worry hun! I tell myself I am not aloud to painc with anything unless there is spotting-easier said then done!
NIchole and Melly-welcome and happy and healthy 9 mths!
Imp: sounds like the midwife was agreat choice for you-congrats!
Grand-so happy all is going well for you.
Hello to anyone that I have missed!
Not much is new with me except I have had a brutal headache for days-I am calling the dr. to make sure I dint need to get it checked out-did anyone else have this? and I am anew contract teacher that needs to bump up to full time, especially before a mat leave and next week is when I can apply-so its been a little stressful trying to hide a 16 week bump and headaches haha-oh well the wait is almost over-fingers crossed! Happy Thursday to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Bean--aches and pains are going to be common right now, please try not to worry. For the past few weeks I have had cramping type pains in my sides and, ahem, in the nether region--very uncomfortable. My doctor last week told me they are called round ligament pains as the body adjusts and stretches to hold the evergrowing uterus. Make sure you tell your doc when you see him/her though, just to be sure--it always eases my mind to get my worries off my chest to my doc, and she is always very understanding and reassuring!

Milos--beautiful picture hun! Squiggle is getting so big!!

Melly---!!!:happydance::yipee:Congratulations Hun!!!:yipee::happydance: I am so very happy for you, welcome back!!! Such wonderful news!!!!

shell--glad everything is going well, not long until you get to see Bo, so excited for you!! Also excited to see if you stay team yellow or if DH gets his way! :flower:

grand--can't wait to see your latest bump piccy!

angela--headaches are common in pregnancy, especially the 2nd trimester. I had one 2 weeks ago that lasted 3 days. However, you should make sure you let your doctor know as it could also be a sign that your blood pressure may be up (one of the first signs of high blood pressure is a nasty headache, that is how I am always able to tell mine is up)--especially since you have had a lot of stress lately, stress can also affect blood pressure. 

AFM: I got the video of Baby Grace downloaded on my computer, but it is in the wrong file format for me to upload on emails and messageboards, so DH PROMISED me that he would figure out a way to get it converted to the appropriate file tonight or tomorrow. So I should have it soon to share with you lovely ladies (and the evergrowing impatient grandmas who are stalking their emails! haha).

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hello Everyone! There is so much goo news going around this thread its great!!

Nicole & Melly - Congrats sooo exciting!!

Bean - Ive been well thanks, espically now that the stress of picking a care giver is over! I don't know hwy that stressed me out so much but its over with and I'm feeling better. I've also been getting the stretching pains so I'm sure its not a worry. 

AFM good over all, I've been getting headaches almost daily, but find if I take a walk I can put them at bay at least for a while. I'm sooo frusterated with my wardrobe though, Im in that stage where if ya didn't know me I dont look prego, just a little tubby around the middle, and non of my clothes are fitting properly. I just want to pop so I can wear my clothes and not worry if they are a little tight on my tummy cuz I actually look prego. lol I watched a birthing video yesterday, and dont suggest it, it tarrified me! I had a good cry, then went shopping to make me feel better. Having a baby doesn't scare me... its the actuall birthing part! Guess thats why picking a care giver was so hard for me. And my DH is kinda freaked of the whole idea there is a litte person inside me so he's really not much help. Its not that hes not excited, he is sooo supportive and will be a great dad! Its just the process of my changing body and thinking that his child is inside that kinda throughs him... it actually kinda makes me laugh. Anyway glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Amberyll23

Don't worry, Imp! My DH is acting strange right now also! He absolutely refuses to do anything *TMI Alert* sexual with me "down there" because "my little girl is in there!". He is a bit wierded out! And I am a bit frustrated, lol! I try to tell him that nothing can happen to her, but it doesnt matter...men!!:dohh:


----------



## neffie

Imp - Glad you made your selection. And yay for hearing the heartbeat on the doppler! I'm sure the birthing video was interesting. :winkwink: Whenever I hear of someone watching a birthing video, I always think of this scene from the show 'Friends' where Chandler accidentally watches a birthing video instead of a movie. The look on his face is to die for. :haha: Anyhoo, hope your bump comes out in the open soon, so everyone around you knows for sure.

Amber - Waiting to see that video of Baby Grace. :winkwink: And I was totally :rofl: hearing your story on snoring while talking about dry aged steak at the dinner table. Too funny!

Lil - So happy for you that your appointment went well. Hope you're back here very soon!

Nichole - Congrats & Welcome!

Milos - Awesome news on the scan! Cute picture! Great to hear that Squiggle is moving around so much, even though he/she gave the sonographer a hard time. :winkwink: Isn't it awesome when you have a midwife/doctor who is so helpful? That was so nice of them to walk you around and give you a tour of the birthing facility. I'm sure the excitement when you deliver will be amazing not knowing if you'll be on Team Pink or Blue. It will all be so worth it! Sorry to hear about the placenta, but the odds are very high that it will move out of the way soon. Lastly, I'm sure Take That was awesome. Absolutely love their music!

Bean - I'm not the best person to be giving you pain related advice right now, seeing that I'm a total basket case myself. :haha: But I'm sure those are just normal pains, and everything is just fine.

Melly - WELCOME BACK!!!! :happydance: So happy for you! Sending tons of sticky :dust: your way. You've been through so much, and I really hope this is your forever baby. :flower:

Grand - Waiting to see the next bump pic.

Shell - Good luck on resisting the temptation! That's not going to be easy considering your OH will be playing devil's advocate. :winkwink: Hoorah for growing boobs & bump. :thumbup:

Angela - Hope the headaches go away soon. If they are that bad, might not be a bad idea to get them checked out. Hope you're able to hide that bump, and get 'bumped' up to full time. Fingers crossed!

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but :hi: if I did.

AFM, after my panic episode on Wednesday, I went ahead and spoke to the nurse yesterday. She was reassuring, and told me not to worry too much about the hCG levels. She said to come in for a scan next week if it would help ease my mind. Duh, I wasn't going to turn down that offer. So I have a scan scheduled for next Friday, and I'll get to meet with my doctor again as well. Still seems ages away, but sounds a lot better than waiting for 3 weeks. They've also let me keep the original scan date. Hoping that all goes well, and we get to see our little Coco next week, and then again 2 weeks later.

Grand, can you please update my scan date to Friday, June 10? I should be 7+4 then. You can remove the June 23 scan date for now. Even though it's still scheduled, I want to take it one scan at at time. Hopefully everything will be great next week, and at that point I'll have you add the next scan date back to the front page. Hope you don't mind. :winkwink:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## milosmum

Evening! Sounds like everyone is well today and feeling good - maybe its the nice sun shining on all of us brits? Always makes me feel better x

Conragtualtions Mellly - wonderful news on your BFP. Hope you feel well and have a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody 

Just a quick post - have been into work to imput assessment data for school and was on the computer for 6 hours solid. Not used to that in my job. Have screen eyes.

Melly - Congratulations.

Imp - I am with you on the tight clothes. I said to my dh tonight it could just pass for a bit of a belly.

The doc says that I am verging on aneamic but are not and have a low platelet count. TBH expected both - had both with my last dh. XX


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies and Babies :hi:

Imp - Im the opposite to you...the birth itself doesnt scare me at all - its the being a parent for the rest of my life that terrifies me!!!!!

Amber - sorry to hear about your, erm, lack of sexual activity. I worry that if we find out we're on Team Pink, my OH wont want to interfere with his little girl in there. Although, TBH, I doubt anything could ever put my OH off sex! haha.

Neffie - great news on your extra scan! I had a scan at 7 weeks, and Bo just looked like a tiny kidney bean, with a flickering heartbeat. It was amazing. But its even better when you have a later scan (mine was at 14 weeks) and you can see an actual human baby! Good luck for both of your upcoming scans!

AFM: just on a sad note. Its exactly a year ago today that we lost our first baby, Baby C. I had a really good sob in the car last night, and have been slightly tearful this morning, but Im ok. It was such a traumatic episode of my life, that re-living it is quite painful. But Im hoping that once today is over, I will be able to focus my full attention on Little Bo. I will never forget Baby C, but it really is time to move on now. Bo is my future....Thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Shelleney, :hugs: Angelversarys are emotional and difficult. :hugs: Sleep sweetly Baby C.:kiss:


----------



## pixie p

Welcome back Melly.... wonderful news!! :)

Shell - big hugs your way, a heartbreaking time and i easily get tearful too. They will never be forgotten xxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. Just a quick one today as off out to enjoy the sunshine before work this afternoon x


----------



## Beanwood

Shelleney - :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Glad you brits have the sunshine. We've got winter and its cold and I dont cope well with the cold!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Shell--extra :hugs: for you today hun. Just know that Baby C is looking down on you and little Bo and watching over you, and always will be. Rest in peace, little angel. 

Bean--hope they are able to keep an eye on your platelet count and get that taken care of. Sorry about your computer eyes yesterday, I know how that can be, it usually ends with a bad headache at the end of the day!

Neffie--so glad you are getting to see Coco next week instead of having to wait 3 weeks! :happydance: will be thinking of you and glad the doctor's office was able to give you some reassurance!

milos/pixie--glad you are getting to enjoy some fun in the sun!!:shipw:

melly--sorry you are experiencing the cold weather now! :cold: I'd love to send you some of the heat we are getting here in the states right now, it has been HOT and humid this week! 

Hope everyone has a fabulous friday (and for any of you USA girls, it is National Donut Day, so go out and get your free donut from Krispy Creme/Dunkin Donuts! hehe) :thumbup:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber, it wasn't till just recently I fugured out my DH's issue with being a little weirded out by the thought of our little one growing inside me. But as for the sexual stuff he's the same way. I really didn't understand why he would't start anything, I always have to. But at least I understand now... Neadless to say my DH is the same way.

As for the sunshine we are finally seeing some over here too! Its not "summer" yet but the temps are deffinatly looking up! I havemy girls cottage weekend on the 13th and its actually looking like we may get some nice weather to do some tanning!!!

Hope everyone is well! Have a good weekend!


----------



## kizzyt

Evening ladies :)

Shell, big hugs to you, I feel the same, will never forget my little "shrimp" but tinks is my future and I am looking forward not back xxx

Congrats and welcome back Melly xxx

Imp/Amber, me and OH havent DTD since we got our BFP, I was terrified of bleeding in the first tri and then once I started to show and especially now bubs is moving around etc he feels weird about it so I dont think we wil! I am ok with it tbh, we are very close and we talk about it and are open about it plus have lots of kisses cuddles etc so I am hoping it wont be an issue for us. Just hope it goes back to "normal" after :)

AFM I had my 25 week appt today, all went well, BP fine, urine etc, I got weighed for the first time and I have put on 5kg which I was ok with really and she was happy with and got to hear Tinks h/b once she came out of hiding, little minx ;) I am measuring 27cm's so a little over at the moment but she said 2cm either way is fine and she's cleared me to fly to Spain tomorrow and enjoy my holiday (good job really as I wasnt planning on not going hehe) so that's it from me til the 13th! have good weeks ladies and I look forward to catching up with you all when I am back xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Mmmmm...I would love a Krispy Kreme donut...hot from the oil...yum yum - hope you had two (one for me) *Amber*.

*Kizzy* - Happy 25 weeks hon! Have so much fun in España...glad you got the OK.

*Shell* - :hugs:...anniversaries are tough...lots of little angels up there (too many). Bo is your future but you will never forget your first baby C...:flower:

*Imp* and *Kizzy* - We've been low on the :sex: as well...and when we tried the other night I had a spontaneous nose bleed all over him (pregnancy issue apparently) that killed the mood. hmmmm...

*Imp* - Have fun on your girls weekend...I can't wait to get some sun as well...I'll put on protection but I just love how the sun feels on my body (and a little glow won't hurt???)

*Bean* - Gotta get some more iron in you hon...do you eat meat??? I don't so I'm at risk as well. My nutrition book for pregnancy says dark green leafy veg, sunflower and pumpkin seeds, organic unsulphured dried fruit, blackstrap molasses, beets, red beans, eggs, beef (obviously) - Supplements are hard to absorb for the body so natural is better and faster :)

*Shell* - LOL both birth and being a mom scare the :dohh: out of me...I still feel too young and I'm 34!!! LOL

*Pixie* - Enjoy that Sun and Vitamin D dose! :) - Glad you're loving the sun as well *Milos* :)

*Melly* - Brrrr...winter...keep you and your wee one cozy...how're you feeling?

*AFM*: DRUM ROLL!!! I went to a gyn appt. today since I actually don't have a doctor at all and he was pretty good...I like him 85%...He did look at me like I had three heads when I said I wanted a natural birth with no interventions but he wasn't against it...c'est la france :wacko: they are all about epidurals here. Well I got to see "little blue" again because he has an U/S machine in his office (3 D as well!) and it was amazing...the wee one has grown so much and I now officially know the sex! So

Spoiler
It's a...

Spoiler
baby...

Spoiler
:haha:

Spoiler
BOY!!! - I know I was a bit surprised as well since my dream was about a little girl but I'm thinking since in the dream she was maybe my wee nut since she was already 2 years old and she was all alone...she just wanted to be with her mom and dad and to let me know all was going to be OK since I had been so sad just like her when she left us...dreams are definitely hard to interpret but I know she was sending me a message because that was the month I conceived her brother "Little Blue" who is Team Blue! I'm going to have a son!...it feels so funny to say that...I've been a bit prepared since our 1st U/S the lady said her expert opinion was baby boy because of the angle of the dangle. So I'm on cloud :cloud9:...now for the name game...oh dear


----------



## Nichole

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations - a boy. What names do you like?

Thanks for the advice on the iron rich food. XX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Grand - I guessed right in your poll :happydance: :smug:


----------



## grandbleu

I know *New* - you were in the minority...you're a good nub spotter :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

We have our first boy! Yay! Congrats Grand! That is wonderful!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Grand! Your gonna have a little blue bundle of joy!!! Get ready to be kept on your toes!

I've got so much to catch up on in here, it just feels so good to be posting here again. 

I had an ultrasound appt booked for Wednesday 8th June. It was ordered by FS to check all my inside girlie bits are 'normal'. I'm still going to go along to it and tell them i've just found out i'm a little bit pregnant, but still there for them to map my insides and confirm (once again) that my uterus etc is all normal. I've had 15 vials of blood taken in the quest to find out why we lost Kyle and Evie, and I'll be ringing FS on Monday to (hopefully) get an appt asap, to get some results. Fx'd there is an obvious answer there. He had told me that if its a clotting disorder they are likely to put me on clexane injections.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,really hope I can join you,I am cautiously pregnant with my fifth, :happydance:It's my 44th birthday tomorrow and I have had 9mc's ,including losing my beautiful twins at twelve weeks and my little son at 19 weeks ,my other seven little babies only survived for 6-8 weeks,:cry::cry::cry:,since discovering I was pregnant on Monday I am over the moon but have found it nerve wrecking,we had been trying for 13 cycles before we became pregnant with this one,:hugs:I was diagnosed with sticky blood syndrome last august and this is my first pregnancy since then.i inject myself every morning in the stomach with clexane and take aspirin and folic acid,am having weekly visits to the hospital for blood tests to check the hcg is rising and my first scan is June the 16th ,I really hope I am there for that scan :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Grand!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Congratulations on our first baby boy!! Wow, you're going to have a son?!
So Wee nut was a girl, and Little Blue is a boy?! How exciting! :happydance:

Happy 21 weeks, also xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Saturday Everybody!!

Milos/Pixie - glad you're enjoying the weather, its so hot, isnt it!!

Amber - hope you enjoyed your donuts!

Imp - hope you have a lovely weekend at the cottage, with plenty of sunshine!

Kizzy - glad your appointment went well yesterday. Hope you have a brilliant time in Spain!

Melly - good luck with your FS appointment. I really hope they find out the reason you lost Kyle and Evie, and can prevent it happening to your little bean. Happy 4 weeks!

Desperado - congratulations on your pregnancy, and welcome to this thread. I trully hope this little bean sticks for you. Looking forward to getting to know you over the coming months.

AFM: Thankyou to everyone for their kind words yesterday. I kept myself really busy, so that I didnt have time to dwell, and I coped quite well. Now to look to the future....
Also, I am over the moon, as my bestest friend announced that she is pregnant yesterday! I was feeling abit lonely, as I dont have any pregnant friends (ovbiously I class you guys as my friends, but i mean in real life, lol). But i went out for dinner last night, and my best friend since I was 12 years old told me she's expecting. And she's only 12 weeks behind me! So we can be bump buddies!! woohoo!!

Hope you're all well today :flower:
xx


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday Everyone :hi:

Bean - Sorry to hear about the low platelet count. Are the docs giving you anything to help with it? 

Shell - :hugs: for the emotions you went through yesterday for Baby C. It's anything but easy! I'm sure he/she is looking down on you guys right now, and is watching over little Bo. :flower: Exciting news about your bestie! I'm sure you're over the moon.

Melly - Ouch for the cold weather. Ditto here....I hate the cold weather! Good luck on your scan. Hope they get you in for one as soon as possible, and can give you some answers.

Amber - So how many donuts did you have? Were they good?? Stupid question, I know. :haha:

Imp - Even though I'm not far along, DH is hanging in 'no :sex:' mode. I know for a fact that I'm not going to get any until I get through the 1st tri. I'm ok with that. Hopefully we can squeeze in a few sessions after that, but I won't be surprised if we don't. Enjoy your girls cottage weekend, sounds like fun. :thumbup:

Kizzy - Great news on the scan! Couldn't have asked for a better way to start your vacation. Have a great time in Spain!

Grand - Congrats on Team Blue! Are we going to get to see pics of the 3D scan? :winkwink:

Desperado - Welcome. and happy birthday! :flower: Sorry for your losses. Good luck for your upcoming scan. Sending tons of sticky :dust: your way.

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, keenly awaiting OH's return tomorrow. Can't wait! I know he's going to be all over the belly making up for missed time with Coco. :haha: Other than that, I've been spending quite a bit of time in the pool...it's been great! 6 more days until my scan. Getting excited, and my heart is starting to race!

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Neffie

Don't think that they give you anything, they jsut have to keep an eye on it. Will be undre consultant care anyway though as have an underactive thyroid. I had a low platelet count with my middle ds and that was all fine. Hoping like last time it is nothing serious. 

Your dh is back today - bet you are excited.

Morning everybody have a nice day. XX


----------



## milosmum

Yeah our first BOY!!! Congratulations Grand - howsthe name game coming along?

Desperado - congratulations on your BFP! I hope you have a happy and healty 9 months and those HCGs keep going up x

Neffie - I bet its lovely to hav DH home again and now is only a few days til your scan - can't wait to hearall about it x

Shelleney - glad you managed to keep busy and keep positive on the day of your previous loss. Now you can look forwards to little Bos arrival x

Melly - hope your appointments and scans go well and the docs can give yousome answers. Hope youa re feeling well with this little bean x

Hows everyone else? I am working this weekend which is pants but the sun has gone away and its feels really chilly here again so atleast its not gloriously sunny and I am stuck inside!

Had the best night last night - I felt Squiggle move for the first time! It seems to have taken ages for me to be aware of it but last night we were sitting quietly watching a film and there it was butterfly bubbly movements in my tummy - just amazing! xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Desperado* - Welcome and H&H 9 months :flower:

*Melly* - Let us now what happens with your FS appt...it would be helpful to find out answers and share your special surprise with them.

*Neffie* - I bet OH get's a big big hug from you! Sorry no 3d Scan to show - he just showed us on the screen since it's not my official U/S at the hospital.

*Shell* - that's so fun that you have a prego friend near you...so much to share and then you can hang out during maternity leave as well.

*Milos* - We've been having a crap weekend down here as well...better to be working I think and then have days off when it's lovely and sunny.

*AFM*: It's so funny *Milos* - yesterday is the 1st time I felt Little Blue - 21 weeks must be a magical number! It was to be honest a bit shocking and weird to start with because I can feel kicks and pokes from the inside and OH saw them/felt them for the 1st time...pretty cool...I'm still getting used to it - happy to know baby blue is kicking and happy but it's still a totally new sensation...


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Milos and Grand on feeling your babies move! Its amazing, isnt it?
I was trying to nap yesterday afternoon, but Bo was keeping me awake with his/her kicking!!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

LOL *Shell* - Little Blue was keeping me up last night! I hope we get on the same schedule soon...:winkwink: It is pretty amazing.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies - I've updated front page as much as possible I believe...there is some missing information especially for BFP/EDD so let me know when you confirm dates (look at the who's who section). Merci and have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## milosmum

Well done on doing all the updates Grand - I am impressed you can keep up so well! My due date moved ages ago after my 12 week scan but I didn't believe them but now I have had my 20 week scan baby measuring to the earlier due date still so I guess I had better believe the technology and my official due date is now 16th october! Only 19 weeks to go - might be time to start shopping I think! xxx

Amber - I just noticed on Grands nicely updated front page that your heart scan is tomorrow - hope all goes well and you get a good look at your wee one again x


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
Hope you are all doing well. I've been MIA while dealing with a few things but found out this morning that I'm pregnant again! Absolutly terrified, but feeling so sick and light headed. I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow but not really sure... Also suffering from serious jetlag as I've literally just flown in from my brothers wedding in china. 

So here I am.... :hi:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* hon!!! I've got tears in my eyes (HAPPY ONES!) - so over the moon for you and happy to have you here with us where you belong. Much Sticky Dust for 9 H&H months! Is someone following you closely now that you have a BFP???

*PS*. I want to add you to the front page if that's alright...when'd you get your BFP officially? (Oops it was today!!! Never mind!!!) Take care and get some rest hon after that big trip...Maldives and China...wow that baby's been around already ;)


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle - huge congratulations! YOu have a very wel travelled bean already - hope youget some rest and feel better soon. Good luck for a happy and healthy nine months x


----------



## sparkle

I know quite! Technically bubs wasn't here when we went to the Maldives but must have been conceived not long after we got back. China was exhausting. But it really helped to have things on. I haven't tracked at all this month so am not really sure of any dates!

Line was good and strong tho...

Thanks so much Grand. Congrats on team blue!! Any name ideas?


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Sparkle*...We definitely know the middle name will be James as both our dads are named James but the 1st name is still in debate and will probably be a secret till birth. :shhh:

While you didn't conceive in the Maldives...I'm sure just getting away and relaxing was really helpful. Are you getting an appt. this week to check things out?


----------



## sparkle

Hope so, I'm going to be calling first thing tomorrow!


----------



## sparkle

James is a lovely middlename and good for matching too!!


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle, my love!! Congratulations, and welcome back!! We've all missed you in here, eagerly awaiting your return.
I trully hope that this is your rainbow baby, and a long-awaited sibling for Cormack.
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :dust:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, ive just checked the front page, and we have lots of scans coming up over the next 2 weeks! How exciting! 
Good luck for tomorrow, Amber. Thinking of you....

ps, Grand, while you're in the mood for updating the front page, would you mind changing my EDD? It changed from 31/10/11 to 27/10/11 at the dating scan, but I must have forgotten to update you. Thank you :flower:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Changing it now! *Shell*...thanks for updating...we're having all day vicious thunder storms so I'm stuck at home and OH is working so BnB it is :)


----------



## shelleney

My OH is playing tennis with his brother, and im bored. So BnB all afternoon! :thumbup:
Thanks for updating me xx


----------



## milosmum

Yeah me too - on call all day DH watching some old war movie so Milo and I BnBing - although he is actually sleeping on one leg while I have the laptop balanced on the other!


----------



## sparkle

Me too! Just catching up and enjoying snuggles with cars on the sofa!!


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - *CONGRATS*!! :) Glad you're back here with us. Sending tons of sticky :dust: your way.

Amber - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Milos/Grand - YAY for baby movements! I'm sure it's a thrill!

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hoe you have had are having a nice day.

Sparkle and Desperado - congratulations. So pleased for you both.

Grand my second son is called James. It is such a lovely name. We were watching something the other day with a child called James in it and when they called his name my dhh said it does sound so lovely when someone says the name. Fab choice for a second name. XXX


----------



## Vixmar

Mellybelle said:


> OMG Ladies....I'M BACK!!!!
> 
> These were taken today at 12dpo with second morning wee. Its faint and you've gotta squint but its there! I'll ring FS tomorrow to get an appointment for all of my blood results. There'll be a stack of them, I've had 15 vials of blood taken! We were going to wait until DH had done his SA before we made an appointment but no point now. I'm just so happy to be pregnant again, and I'm feeling more positive. (Still shit scared though!)
> View attachment 214844
> 
> 
> View attachment 214845
> 
> I'll try to have a good catch up on you all!



WOW Congrats Melly!!! Really made up for you! so glad ur feeling so positive!!
x


----------



## Vixmar

shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies and Babies :hi:
> 
> 
> AFM: just on a sad note. Its exactly a year ago today that we lost our first baby, Baby C. I had a really good sob in the car last night, and have been slightly tearful this morning, but Im ok. It was such a traumatic episode of my life, that re-living it is quite painful. But Im hoping that once today is over, I will be able to focus my full attention on Little Bo. I will never forget Baby C, but it really is time to move on now. Bo is my future....Thanks for listening :flower:


Awwww Shell!!
Ive also been thinking about my lost one recently, july 16th was my due date... and its also my bf due date... pretty bitter sweet, think im going to light some chinease lanterns that night, dont want to be morbid but i wont let anyone forget about my baby, as so many pple are more than happy to forget and dont mention that time arent they!? Hope your picking up a little now, thoughts r with u x


----------



## Vixmar

wow i must learn to come on here more often!!
soooooo i have baby brain at mo, but i see we have out first:blue: Congrats!!!
After reading 10pgs of updates i dont remember a bloody thing,
Congrats on all your scans, and we have another pink?? amd a few new members and a few returning members! CONGRATS SOOOOOO glad to see you ladies bk!! im crossing my finger for a happy 9 months for you all!!

Ohhhh theres so much i forgot!!

just worked out what AFM means sooooooo
AFM LOL nowt new! next door had her babys friday and im soooooooo jelous lol i feel like crying each time i hear him cry! i want my babys!! roll on 17 weeks lol

Ohhh i bought a tens machine today!! We use them at work on chronic pain sufferes and for some they are amazing and ive bought mine second hand (new sticky pads lol) i would defo recommend one if anyone can pick a cheap one up, if nothing else i belive they take ur mind of the pains lol
*
Anyone have any ideas on breast vs Bottles????*

I for one havent as yet decided altho i have bought a sterliser and bottles! As i felt terribly pushed to breast feed my daugther and i hated ever minuet of it, and i gave up :-( what your feeling on the subject ladies!?!!!

Much luv xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies i just wanted to let you know i have my 12wk scan on the 14th FX'd I'll be 12+3 Im sooo nervous!!


----------



## angelashope

hello all, so much good news, congrats to new and returning members and our first biy Grand that is awesome! Next time you update my next scan is june 20 and my due date is nov 13! 
Breat vs. Bottle is a stress for me, I had a breast reduction in the past and have alot of pain in my nipples and have even gotten frost bite on them in not that cold of temps and very embarrassed had to go to the docs-you can laugh-quite funny I know! I have such issues I do not want to breast feed-I know I will be so stressed and in pain and I just want to have relaxing feeding times with my baby! I ma aware of all the benefits and feel a little guilty about me decision but thats my decsion. I am scared shotless to tell the dr. I know I will be pressured and pounded and Im not very assertive-so for now avoiding the topic-any advice-whats everyone else doing?


----------



## Mellybelle

Breast vs bottle. I dont know how pushed women are to breastfeed elsewhere but in Australia, midwives dont even talk about bottles. I'm a biggie for breastfeeding. I loved it. I swear I ate ALL day long, all very high calorie foods (I am not kidding when I say I would easily have eated5000 cals a day) and I lost weight. It was wonderful. My first I bottle fed. I was very young when I had her and single and living with my parents. The thought of getting my boobs out in front of anyone to feed a baby made me really uncomfortable. 10 year later when I had my son I didnt care. I fed him walking through the shopping centre. I never hid myself away to feed him. I did wear tops that made feeding very discreet though. For the first few weeks it was REALLY painful, but I just kept at it then carried on feeding him for the next 18 months. Loved it! I cant wait to do it again!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Breast feeding issue. I have been fortunate enough to be able to bf mine but I am under no illusion that it will work this time, even though I am hoping it will. Thing is though that is how I feel. I strongly believe that if you are distressed about it then that is not going to help you or the baby and that you should do what you feel comfortable with. Your body, your baby - all of the formulas are so good. Nobody should make you feel guilty or pressure you. I got used to just saying yeah, yeah to some of the health advisors and hen did it my own way anyway. I know that they are only trying to be helpful but pressuring a new mom is not helpful in my eyes.

Thats my rant on that subject over. Good luck angel with whatever you decide to do. XXX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand - My next scan (19weeks) is June 29th... we'll be finding out gender!

wow busy weekend on here! just poped in to see how everyone was doing!

congrats sparlke!!! 

afm heading to a Rehanna concert with some of my girls tomorrow, not great seats but should be fun!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Wow, gone for the weekend and this thread exploded with happy news! So wonderful!

Sparkle!!!!!---OMG Congratulations hun! :happydance::yipee: I was just thinking about you the other day and hoping all was well with you, and I come on today to see you got your BFP!! Welcome back hun!!! So excited for you!!!! woohoo!!!

Desperado--Congratulations to you as well hun and welcome to our lovely little group of ladies! Happy belated birthday to you, and I hope that you have a H&H 9 months!

Melly--good luck with your appointments and scan this week, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Kizzy--so happy to hear that your appointment went well and I hope you are enjoying your trip to Spain!

neffie--I hope you and coco and DH had a wonderful weekend with DH coming home after being gone! (I hope he gave coco some extra rubs!). Thinking of you this week with your scan coming up on Friday!

milos--:happydance: for feeling little squiggle move! that is so wonderful!

grand--:happydance: for you feeling little blue moving also! So exciting to see our little ones finally able to communicate with their mommies and daddies!

shell--congratulations to your friend and her pregnancy! it is so wonderful to have someone nearby who you can share this special time with!

vix--breastfeed vs. bottlefeed. When it comes down to it, I think it is purely a matter of personal preference, and I don't like to see ladies put in the uncomfortable position of being told that they "have to breastfeed". When my best friend had her little boy a couple years back, she tried so hard to breastfeed and he just would not take, and they kept pressuring her on it, and made her feel like a failure. She switched to formula and he is a healthy, happy and well adjusted 1 1/2 year old. 

I will probably try to breastfeed, but if it doesnt work, I have no concerns about switching to formula if I have to. As for breast reduction and its effects--I consulted with an md about a breast reduction a few years back and when I told him that I wanted to have children down the road, he told me that a reduction could have an effect on being able to breastfeed, so I put the surgery off, much to my back's disappointment I am sure!

IMP--Have fun at your concert tomorrow!

AFM: Donuts--I was a good girl, I only had one, but it was delicious!

Echo scan today went very well! Thank you ladies for all of your well wishes and PMA!! Phew! Baby Grace's heart looks GREAT and the specialist said there is absolutely no sign of any major defects or life-threatening concerns. BIG stress off of my shoulders! She was a little more active today than she was last week, but was good to see her again, she is so sweet, arms and legs kicking and flailing around in there (which I can't wait to feel!) I am in love!


----------



## sparkle

Thank you ladies! It's still sinking in. Called dr yesterday and saw her underling last night, got to love private healthcare! He said I should think positive. There isn't a lot they can do so I have to be positive. I will have an early scan in the next few weeks. 

Amber- so pleased about baby Grace's heart. What a beautiful name your little girl has too x

Breast v's bottle is so difficult. I was so keen to breast feed C it never occurred to me I wouldn't be able to. We exclusively fed for 5 months and then combination fed as my milk just couldn't keep up and despite feeding 2 hourly he was loosing weight. Since he was a preemie I felt a lot of pressure to help him grow... My sil had huge trouble feeding her Tongue tied baby and it's really opened by eyes to the problems. I shall try to feed this baby but who knows... I'm open minded


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls - welcome to those joining or returning with BFPs - lovely news!

Breastfeeding? I was lucky enough to be able to feed my daughter although it really wasn't always easy (I got thrush which has left permanent internal scarring and even had to have my boob lanced at one point) I persevered and really enjoyed the whole experience in the end. It was convenient, snuggly ( i used to love the way she would play with my hair and look at me while she feed) and free! Will definitely be doing it again this time if I can. However I appreciate that not everybody can or wants to for whatever reason and really don't believe it makes that big a difference - good parents are good parents and breast feeding doesn't change that.


----------



## milosmum

Amber - great news on Grace's heart scan - it must be a weight off your mind to know all is OK x

Sparkle - really hope the next few weeks flies by for you til you get to see little beany on a scan x

Breast vs bottle debate - I want to try breast feeding but after seeing many friends and family struggle I am well aware that it might not be as easy as it looks and I might have to consider changing to bottle. I hate how women are so pushed into it here that it makes them feel bad when they don't manage - its just not fair and have to agree with Chilli tht it doesn't make you a bad mum if you can't manage it or don't even want to! I love how balanced and fair our discussion of this topic has been on this forum - I have seen this debate flare on other boards and it can get heated and grumpy even online!

AFM - midwife this morning and all fine with squiggle and I, 4 weeks til our next check which seems like ages away!

xxx


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Vixmar - Your baby will be here soon. :flower: I understand the feelings of jealousy though. I'm only a few weeks along, and already feel that way. :haha: As for breast vs. bottle, I personally would like to breast feed, but am completely open to the idea of bottle feeding if for some reason breast feeding doesn't work out. I do think that at the end of the day, the decision should rest in the mother's hands. This is definitely not a time to fall to peer (or in this case doctor, lactation consultant, etc.) pressure. So my 2 cents is definitely do what you feel is best.

Sam - Good luck for your scan! It's right around the corner. We'll be waiting for picture updates. :winkwink:

Melly - Thinking of you. Hope your scan went well!

Imp - Hope you had fun at the Rihanna concert. And good luck for your upcoming scan! Any gender guesses?

Amber - Glad to hear that everything went well at your echo scan. :thumbup: I'm sure it was a treat for you and OH to see Baby Grace again.

Milo - Yay for another great scan! I agree....scan dates seem to approach in slow motion. It sure is a snooze fest.

AFM, having OH back is nothing but amazing. :kiss: As I predicted, he got plenty of belly time with Coco. And when he talks to me, he always talks in terms of plural, which is cute! We're anxiously awaiting our scan on Friday. I've had a bit of intermittent brown spotting since yesterday. I'm trying to stay calm, and not delve too much into it, but of course it's in the back of my mind. I just hope all is well, and we get to see Coco and his/her little heart flickering away in 2 days.

:wave: to anyone I missed.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## shelleney

Hey there everyone! :hi:

Amber - great to hear the scan went well and all is good with Baby Grace!

Imp - have fun at the Rihanna concert! I have tickets to see her in October (I will be 38 weeks by then, ooops). Let me know how it goes!

Milos - glad to hear all is well with you and Squiggle!

neffie - please try not to worry about the brown spotting (easier said than done, I know) but Im sure its nothing. I had brown spotting from 6w6d to 7w5d....and Bo is fine! Thinking of you!

Vix - the breast vs bottle debate sure is an interesting one. I have the same opinion as everyone who has commented so far - its a woman's decision, and nobody should be made to feel guilty, pressurised, etc. I would love to breastfeed for at least a year, but if for some reason I cant manage it, I wont beat myself up about it. Hope you are well!

AFM: it was mine and OHs anniversary yesterday. We have been together 3 years. I was working til 7pm, but then we got dressed up and went out for dinner (OH paid!) It was lovely just sitting across the table from eachother and chatting about life. Best evening ive had in ages!
Also, Bo is moving more and more. lots of wriggling going on in there. and whilst I love to know she's there, physically it still feels strange!

Hope you're all well today!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Afternoon lovely ladies!

milos--so glad your appointment went well and baby squiggle is squiggling along nicely! :thumbup:

melly--hope your scan went well today, thinking of you! :flower:

neffie--so glad to hear that you, coco and your OH had such a wonderful reunion! I agree with Shell, try not to worry about the spotting, thinking of you and hope all goes well on Friday!!

shell--Happy Anniversary!! It is so lovely to get a chance to get out and enjoy an evening with each other, it sounds like you had a wonderful romantic evening! Also excited to hear that Bo is really making him/herself known! 

AFM: Frustrating day at work yesterday, my computer just up and died on me!! We are not sure if the harddrive just went or if my computer managed to catch a virus. We are going to have an IT guy come in and check it. In the meantime, I was given a brand new computer, which is great, except for the fact that I had to search for our office's programs all afternoon so I could function again! ARG!! Also found out that DH may be out in California again for another 10 days starting the 20th, which is also frustrating!

BUT! Baby Grace is doing great! 20 weeks for us today, as DH says, she is "half baked"! haha Doctor had to increase my insulin dose today, my fasting level keeps creeping up--which just means the placenta is working away, but also means I need more insulin to offset it. I still can't feel any movements yet, but I am hoping that changes in the next week or so!

Hope all of you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Ugh...I hate IT issues at work...now that I'm in an office environment...even little glitches make life harder. Hope you get to keep the new computer. Sorry about OH potentially being away - but the reunion is always fun when the trip is over. Also don't worry about movement (feeling it) I was super worried and asked my doctor and everything - on the U/S machine he's moving tons. I only just felt my first kicks at 21 weeks. 

*Shelley* - Happy Anniversary :wedding: glad the spark is still alive!

*Neffie* - Stay peaceful hon...brown is fine...I had some brown spotting as well early but it does cause us PAL ladies a fright. I hope that these 2 days goes quickly so you can see Coco is just fine. Enjoy your OH snuggles!

*Milos* - So happy little squiggle is growing perfectly...4 weeks will fly by till your next appointment.

*Sparkle* - That's really cool you got into see someone so fast...I got my 1st scan at 9 weeks because I was really late making my appointment but about 7 weeks should be good to make sure they can see you little bean growing. :dust: Just take care of yourself...try to stay away from stressful situations if you can.

*Imp* - How was Rhianna??? I haven't been to a concert in ages...in fact I've never been to a really big concert at all...just little venues. Hope you had fun with your friends.

*Vix* - I will be trying to breast feed exclusively but I know that there could be issues...I will try my hardest to keep at it...I know that the beginning can be tough but I want to stick it out if possible. We'll see...:shrug:

*AFM*: OH and I are off for our "Babymoon" to Italy for 4 days (we leave on Friday and I have Monday off work as well) - I'm so excited to be eating for 2 in Italy...I love their food...mmmmmm...It will be nice to have a long weekend just the 2 of us before it becomes the 3 of us (we'll bring "little blue" along but he's pretty low maintenance now LOL)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--Oh I LOVE Italy!!! I hope you guys have a FABULOUS TIME on your Babymoon! Eat lots of good food and enjoy!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi ladies!

So sorry I haven't been on for soooo long! I have got alot to catch up on!!

Congrats to all the new and returning ladies! H&H 9 months to you all!

Hi to my bump buddies hope you are all keeping well! 

Well I have been feeling totally exhausted the last few months and been getting bad headaches nearly everyday but starting to feel a bit better now! I am just about starting to show now and have been feeling the baby move for about 3 weeks now, it is a right little wriggler!!
Me, DH & DD just returned from a weekend in France which was nice but quite cold! Nice to get away tho!

I have my 20 week scan on Friday so looking forward to that, not gonna find out the sex tho as really want another surprise!

I promise not to be away for as long next time!

xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Happy 20 weeks for yesterday Amber!! half way there for Baby Grace!! :happydance:

Hope you have a wonderful babymoon in Italy, Grand!! Im green with envy!! :sick:

Nice to hear from you Bellas!! Happy 20 weeks to you, my bump buddy!! Good luck for you scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on!! :friends:

AFM: 20 weeks today! half way there! woohoo!! :yipee:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy 20 weeks to you too Shell xx :happydance:


----------



## neffie

Shell - Happy belated anniversary. I'm sure the three of you had a fab time. :winkwink: And happy 20 weeks!!! Half way there already.

Amber - Happy belated 20 weeks! I'm sure the movements are right around the corner. YIKES for the computer issue. That happened to me a while ago, and it took forever to feel like things were back to normal. Hope you get to keep the new laptop though. Sorry to hear that OH has to go out of town again. It totally stinks!

Grand - Enjoy the babymoon in Italy! Stay hydrated though...the heat this time of the year can be brutal! Have a gelato or two (or three) to help. :haha: And eat some 'true' Italian pasta for me pretty please....it's HEAVEN!!

Bella - Good to see you back. Congrats on reaching 20 weeks, and good luck for your scan tomorrow! Looks like we're scan buddies, although I'm a ways behind you. :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone else.

Less than 24 hours until our first scan. Getting very excited (and who am I kidding...very nervous too!!) I'm so hoping to be able to share some good news with you guys tomorrow. Please keep us in your thoughts...


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for tomorrow neffie, thinking of you!
Cant wait to see pics of Coco tomorrow
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Neffie! Congrats to you and good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## grandbleu

Off for babymoon tomorrow and won't have internet! Love to you all and I'll catch up when I get back.

*Neffie* - I'll definitely be taking advantage of all the yummy things to eat in Italy...can't wait to finally eat for two LOL. 

Merci *Shell*! Don't be jealous:kiss:...plan your own little getaway with OH :flower: it's fun to plan and even better to go!

*Amber* - I definitely will be eating lots and loving it.

Pics promised! :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Rihanna was good! It was nice to go out with the girls. Though it deffinatly wasn't a concert for children, and there seemed to be alot there. Ive not been to alot of concerts either so I think I'd like just about anything. Lol. 

Anyway glad everyone is well!


----------



## pixie p

Hello everyone! Just had a long catch up and glad to see everyone seems to be doing well! This thread really is lovely and positive! I love reading all your posts to hear how you are all getting on. The 3rd tri's and births are going to be so exciting! (and here before we know it!!!!!!).
Sorry for not replying individually, i missed far too much! My 2 year old doesn't allow for such lengthy times on the computer!

Welcome to the newly pregnant, h&h 9mths to you! Many congratulations!

Wow, so many of us now half way or past! Time is flying which seemed impossible after the 1st 12 weeks seemed sooooo long!!!

Good luck at your scan today Neffie x


----------



## Vixmar

Thanks for the responses to my Bottle Vs Breast..... after a chat to my midwife, ive bought a breast pump, i am defo going to express when baby comes.... and will give bf a go but i REFUSE to do something i feel uncomfortable with, i think the memorys of the pain i felt after bf my daugther has scared me a litte, and the more i worked myself up about how difficult i found it and how she wouldnt feed properly the more difficult it became.... i also suffered with postnatal depression with jess and the first 7months of her life were the worst in my life, i feel guilty to say it, but i got so down i could have easily left her in a shop and just never gone back, i think back and i did love her but never bonded properly, hence why i refused to bf my son, i was full of guilt when he was born as i held him for the first time, i loved him instantly, i wanted to spend every second with him, to breathe him in and stare for hours..... somthing i never had with my first daugther, but i knew i had been ill and luckily i had family and freinds to watch out for it happening again, and it didnt! and im pretty sure it wont happen again, im in a better place emotionaly, financialy etc..... A HAPPY MUMMY = A HAPPY BABY! and i am one very happy mummy!!


Also anyone had a GTT test done? Glucose test???
Went to anti natal at hospital, doc said due to my bmi being 31 (altho i am 24 weeks) im classed as 'over weight' and i have large babys 9lb 2oz he wants me to have this test.... i have to fast from 9pm and go to hospital for a blood test at 9am, sit for 2.5hrs and then have another test..... oh i have trouble staying still whilst writting this lol not looking forward to it at all!!! Altho i work in day surgery unit, i can take blood, but im terrible at having blood taken lol and a fasted me + blood test = sickness and passing out lol ohhhh the joys!!

Anway i have a giant toy story jigsaw to build with the 3yr old!
Spk soon
x


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Neffie and Bellas--good luck with your scans today, thinking of you both!

Bellas and Shell--Happy 20 weeks to my bump buddies! :friends:

IMP--so glad to hear you had a fabulous time at the concert! I have been debating going to some concerts this summer, but with the heat we seem to be getting so far, I may have to pass!

Pixie---:hi: so good to hear from you and glad you are doing so well! I hear you on the little one keeping you on your toes! Hope you are getting enough rest!

Vix--sounds like you have a great plan set out for Breastfeeding via pump. :thumbup: I am only taking 1 month off of work after Grace is born, then working from home for 2 months and then back to work, so I know that I will have to be expressing as well. 

GTT--yes, I have had it, and I failed it! :nope: I ended up diagnosed with early onset Gestational Diabetes and have been on Insulin once per day in the evening (due to high fasting levels) for about a month and a half now. Make sure you take a snack with you (peanut butter crackers, etc.) for after the test, because that is a long wait for preggo ladies who need to eat!! 

Grand--Have a FABULOUS TIME on your Babymoon!!! :flower: 

AFM: Had a checkup today with the gyn (since my BP was high a couple weeks ago), today BP was perfect, and I have finally put on a pound (although I am still down 4 lbs from my pre-preggo weight!)! Also got to hear Grace's hb, she was awake and moving around today, so got a reading of 142bpm--I also actually got to hear a kick on the doppler (at least that is what the nurse told me the "thump" was, haha!). It was pretty exciting! Doctor says I am doing great and I don't have to go back for a month! She also gave me scripts for more ultrasounds, apparently I have to continue to get them every 4 weeks until delivery from here on out to make sure Grace is not growing too fast due to the GD. Which translates to me that I just get to see her more! :cloud9:


----------



## sparkle

Thinking of neffie and Bellasmummy with your scans today.
Grand- have a lovely babymoon!

Wow so many ladies 20 weeks already. It only seems like yesterday that we were waiting for our first bfps and wondering who it would be!

Afm- feeling sick and exhausted! Yay!!


----------



## sparkle

Just seen your update Amber, well done for your weightgain!! X


----------



## neffie

Back from our scan....


Spoiler
:yipee: *WE SAW OUR LITTLE COCO TODAY!!!* :happydance: I just couldn't fight back the tears. Got to see and hear the heart beart, it was amazing!!! I've been pushed back a bit to 6w + 5, but the tech said it was completely normal. Heart rate was 145 bpm, so that was a huge relief. The little one measured 8mm. We were able to catch everything on video as well, which was great! Here are some pictures. Next scan is in less than 2 weeks...I'm getting greedy now...can't wait to see our baby again! :kiss:





Hope everyone's having a good day. Will post properly over the weekend. I'm too giddy at the moment. :cloud9:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

So much to catch up on. I hope tht you are all well.

Neffie that is fantastic. 

Sparkle congrats on feeling sick and exhausted. XX


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Neffie - sounds like a fab scan and just 2 weeks til the next one which is brilliant x

Bellas - how was your scan?

Hope everyone else is well!

Off to bed now cause I am exhausted - been at work for 13 hours today squiggle and I are ready for bed xxx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Saturday! Hope you're all well!

Glad you enjoyed Rihanna, Imp. Im looking forward to going now!

Good to hear from you, Pixie. Glad you are doing well!

Sorry to hear about the issues you had in your previous pregnancies, Vix. But glad you are in a much better place this time round! PS, happy V Day to you and Libby Grace!

Glad your Gyn appt went well, Amber. So exciting that you get to see her so often now!

Congrats on feeling so sick and exhausted, Sparkle. That can only be a good thing!

So glad that your scan went well, neffie! How wonderful that you saw and heard Coco's heartbeat! And only 2 weeks til you can see him/her again. Yay!

AFM: nothing to report. Just counting down the days til the big scan! 6 days to go!!!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--BEAUTIFUL scan pics hun! And fabulous heartbeat to boot! So happy for you and little Coco!:happydance:

Sparke--very good symptoms hun!

Bean--:hi: Hope you are feeling well!

milos--hope you and squiggle were able to get some rest!

Vix--Happy V day! :happydance:

shell--glad you are doing well and can't wait to see the pics from your upcoming scan!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! My little brother (who drives a truck for a living) happens to be in town today, so DH and I are taking him out for lunch! I haven't seen him since Easter, so will be a nice visit!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Amber 

I am ok thanks. Still feel sick pretty much all day. 

Hope you have a nice lunch with your brother. Bet you are looking forward to seeing him. XX


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

I hope you are all ok!

Great pics Neffie!

Our scan went really well! Got to see so much but didn't find out sex! Really want another surprise!
 



Attached Files:







REIDNADIA20110610105849374.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## IMPPEARL

What a good pict Bella!! Congrats! 

Glad everyone else is doing so well. It seems as if we are all progressing nicely. 

Afm just finally getting ready for my girls vacation to the cottage. Getting groceries and doing all my running around today. Working tomorrow then off on Monday! Can't wait!!


----------



## shelleney

Wow Bellas! That scan pic is so clear! Makes me even more excited about mine now!
And congrats on managing to stay Team Yellow (i want to too)
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Bella that is an amazing scan picture. 

Imp hope that you have a good time away - sounds fab. Are you showing much? 

Shell - I want to stay team yellow also. 

Hi to everyone else - I hope that you are all having a good day. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Bean. No not really "showing" if ya didn't know me you wouldn't know I am expecting. I just look like I've put on some weight. Though my pants arn't exactly fitting. Lol. I'm tall though so probably won't "pop" for a bit yet. I do find though that by the end of the day I can create a belly, I get bloated and when relaxed it's there. Lol. And my boobs are defiantly inflated. Hehe. I think I've put on about 6 lbs so far.


----------



## Beanwood

Imp know what you mean about being bloated by the end of the day. XX


----------



## Morticia

hi girls! :flower:
Sorry for being so off the radar of late...has been great to check in and see some gorge scan pics, Neffie - well done hun!! 

I've just passed the 8 week mark and have just started to feel queasy and VERY tired :wacko:
I've also definitely got a noticeable 'bump' - I went to a hen party this weekend and my tummy looked huge! not good when you're trying to keep it a secret!! it's really weird - it is too early really to 'show', yet I definitely seem to be! maybe it's because I've always been relatively lucky to have quite a flat stomach (any excess weight goes to the thighs!)...? or it could be bloating, as being constipated/gassy come hand in hand, don't they?? either way, I felt a bit self conscious, but hopefully it's the sort of thing that FELT really obvious to me but wasn't perhaps to anyone else. or else they all just think I've got a bit fat!!!

It is frustrating not having a scan date yet (letter hasn't come yet - though I might ring the hospital today) because as far as I can tell I'll be nine weeks this Friday, and DH and I really want to be able to tell our families and friends. plus it's my 30th birthday in two weeks and it would've been amazing timing to tell my mum and dad when we see them then...all in good time though I suppose! 

anyway, great to read how you're all getting on, and massive hugs and good luck to everyone! xx:kiss:


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

I am back from sunny Spain and it really was sunny!! We had a wonderful time, very relaxing, totally chilled and I would highly recommend it to all you first time prego's to get away for a bit on your own with your OH if you can, such a nice opportunity to spend time together before bubs comes along. I've never had a "sober" holiday before (since I was young of course) and I didnt mind it at all, we didnt even see midnight once! haha! Lovely time though and I took full advantage of the heat and eating for two by having delicious ice cream every day!!

lots of wonderful news in the thread to catch up on, everyone's sounding so well and happy! Congrats Sparkle hun, so so happy for you, fingers crossed everything goes well! I have started this reply and cant remember who I was replying what bit to but whoever asked about the GTT I am having mine on the 1st July, not really looking forward to it (mine's a BMI thing too) but I guess its better to find out and so far I've had no problems so here's hoping it will all be fine. 

Bella that's one of the best scan pics I've ever seen!!!

Grand, congrats on team blue, our first boy!! woohooooooo!!!

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Just a latest bump pic from our hols last week :)
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## IMPPEARL

glad you had a great time kizzy!!

Afm just getting my things all packed and ready to take off for the cottage with my girls! I really hope we get some hot weather to tan and swim in!!


----------



## milosmum

Kizzy - lovely bump pic - sounds like your holiday was fab x

Bellas - that is an amazing scan picture, just gorgeous x

IMP - enjoy the girly holiday x

Shellney - good luck for your scan - not long to go now! 

AFM - noticing baby movements more and more now which is lovely. Having a nightmare trying to choose furniture for the spare room/ nursery just cannot decide what we want it seems I have totally lost my ability to make a decision! xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

I am loving gthe bump and scan pics here!! Cant wait to post some of my own.

Blood draw today ladies. My HCG last wed was 380 and today 3823! I was so sure (paranoid) that my numbers wouldnt have risen properly. Am feeling much more relaxed...for today. I know i'll start going mad a few days before my scan, but for the rest of today I'm gonna feel ok.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies just wanted to update you all had my 12wk scan today and was brought forward again my official due date is now 20th Dec '11

heres a pic for you!! baby wouldnt lie right lol!!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249573_170402816357089_100001621141249_474731_6321267_n.jpg


----------



## Chilli

Melly Belle - those numbers are great!!!!

Sam - what a fab scan - you must be thrilled - we're getting there...

According to hopsital I'm 24 weeks today!!!!!! (I make it next weekend???) But that's cool - means we're viable!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - Love the photo.

Melly - that is greay about your numbers rising.

Imp - have a good time away.

Milo - its lovely when you can actually feel the baby moving. 

Sam - lovely scan picture - christmas baby.

Chilli- yeah to being viable. Another landmark eh.

AFM - had mw appointment today. Heard the hb finally. MW thinks that placenta is at the front so that was all we could hear. Got there eventually though. Have consultants appointment tomorrow. XX
Hope everybody else is doing well. XX


----------



## Nichole

I haven't been able to get my bump to show in a pic, but I think it's finally showing so, since I won't have any new scan pics until next week...
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-14_10-19-33_798.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nichole

And also, congrats to all the good appointments, lovely scans, hearing heartbeats and making milestones!!!


----------



## milosmum

Melly - those are brilliant bloods! Can't wait for your scan piccies honey x

Ssm - gorgeous baby and great that you are even further on - 2nd tri already! So cute that you will have a xmas baby x

Bean - I love hearing the HB with the midwife it is so reassuring!

Chilli - congratulations on V day! Hope you are feeling well x

Love to everyone else too xxx


----------



## samiam

Oh--you ladies and your super cute bumps and scans!! :thumbup: I'm so pleased for you all!

It would be nice if I could get in here myself before you're all done being preggers! 

Anyway, hello from the other side. . . :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey lovely ladies! Sorry for being mia last couple of days, been very busy at work! But I've been lurking!!

Bellas--omg, what a beautiful scan pic! I have never seen one so clear before!! wow! that is awesome! I can't stop looking at it! :flower:

Imp--I hope you and the ladies are having a wonderful time at the cottage and that you are getting a nice tan!

Morticia--Happy 8 (almost 9 now!) weeks! So good to hear from you and that you are doing well! I hope they are able to get your scan in before your birthday, that would be a wonderful way to announce it!!

Kizzy--Fabulous bump pic hun! You look beautiful and radiant! Just as an expectant mommy should!!! I am so glad to hear you had such a great time in Spain, sounds like you and your OH had a spectacular holiday!

milos--sounds like baby brain must be setting in! Don't worry, it is hitting me too! I have been trying to pick out furniture and bedding too, and I get so overwhelmed--too many options! Glad you are still getting poked around by the little one!

melly--Awesome HCG #s hun! :happydance: Very promising and I can't wait to see your scan pics!

SamB--wow, you are 12 weeks already! That is so wonderful! And what a beautiful scan of your little one! He/she is growing so fast! 

Chilli--Happy V-day hun! :happydance: So happy for you!

Bean--glad they could get the hb with the way the placenta is lying :thumbup:, I hear that it can be heard to pick it up when that happens. Hope your consult goes well!!

Nichole--what a lovely bump pic! So perfect and cute! 

Sam--:hi: thanks for stopping in hun! I can't wait for you to be here with us too, we are keeping your seat warm for you! 

AFM: Nothing to report! Had a great lunch on Saturday with my little brother. Spending this week trying to figure out what I am going to do about the nursery before DH leaves again for another week in California. I want to get the big things ordered (in case I am faced with a backorder or two!) and get all the other little things on my baby registry for the shower my mother and BFF are throwing in September. I still can't feel Baby Grace and am 21 weeks tomorrow, if I hadn't heard her hb last week, I'd probably be a nervous wreck, although they say it can take as long as 24 weeks for you to feel your first. I'm guessing she is going to wait for her daddy to be out of town to start her kicks, just to show him what he is missing! haha


----------



## Amberyll23

Also wanted to wish good luck to our scan ladies this week! Desperado, Shell and Grand!!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone!

Wow, loads to catch up on! 

Sparkle - Yay for morning sickness & feeling tired. Hope it's not too bad though.

Milos - Hope you and squiggle are doing well. Seems like he/she is kicking away. :thumbup:Good luck making the right choice on the furniture you want. There really is so much out there to choose from.

Shell - Good luck for your scan. Hope you don't fall prey to the pressure from OH, and manage to stay on :yellow:. :winkwink:

Amber - I'm sure it was lovely to see your lil' bro again. Hope you have fun with the ordering process for the nursery items. Good way to spend your time during OH's absence....will keep your mind pre occupied during his absence. I'm sure you'll start feeling Baby Grace's kicks soon. :thumbup:

Bean - Glad to hear that your scan went well. Hope the placenta issue sorts itself out soon. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. :thumbup:

Bella - Awesome picture....what clarity! Glad to hear that everything went well.

Imp - Enjoy your vacation.

Morticia - :hi: Good to hear from you. I hope you get the letter soon, and are able to book a scan before your b-day. That would be awesome to be able to break the news to your family/friends on your b-day.

Kizzy - Looks like you had a fab time in Espana! Sure looks like it from the smile on your face in the pic. :winkwink:

Melly - Great hCG numbers, so happy for you! Good luck on your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine.

SamB - Congrats on the great scan, and on making it to 2nd tri. :thumbup: You sure are going to have one heck of a Christmas. :haha:

Chilli - Happy 24 weeks!! I'm sure that's one less worry you have now.

Nichole - Cute bump pic!

Sam - :hi:. Hurry up, we're waiting on you. :flower:

Grand/Desperado - Good luck on your scans this week.

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, the last couple of days have been very hectic at work. To add to that, it seems like the sickness has started to kick in. I haven't thrown up yet (and I hope it stays that way!), but I'm definitely queasy. :sick: And if that wasn't enough, yesterday on my way home from work, I realized that I had a flat tire on my car. Luckily, I got wind of it before I hit the highway...I cringe to even think of the 'what ifs' if I had gotten on the highway. Anyhoo, I had someone come and swap it out, but feeling queasy during that waiting period was not fun!! On the flip side, I'm trying not to gripe about it, as I hope this means that Coco is doing well. Did I already mention how impatient I am for our scan next week? :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-happy to hear your doing well.. and yay for sickness.. I cant wait to be sick.. :) Am loving popping in and reading up on all of you lovely ladies.. cant believe most of you are 20 weeks.. seems like yesterday you were saying your pregnant.. love it all.. gives hope to us still waiting..

Im almost 5dpo.. tomorrow will be.. will know if im joining back in this group or going to the otww, on Wednesday.. af is due that day..

Hope your all doing well..


----------



## neffie

Lil - I sure hope this was your last OTWW, and will be your last 2WW. I wish the same for all our remaining Femmes Fetales as well. :flower:


----------



## sparkle

neffie said:


> Lil - I sure hope this was your last OTWW, and will be your last 2WW. I wish the same for all our remaining Femmes Fetales as well. :flower:

Here here neffie you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## sparkle

Wow ladies so mch lovely good news, well done all!!

I'm still just a little nervous to be posting here so am tending to be reading and not posting, sorry. Hopefully after next week I'll feel more secure. I've got a scan booked for Tuesday! I'll be 7+1 so really really hope we can see the heartbeat!
My nhs 12 week scan came through too for 1st august and I have my booking appt with the midwife in a few weeks too. I seem to already be 'showing' which is so strange, with my son I hardly had a bump at all but now it's like I was at 25+ weeks! Bearing in mind he was born at 34+6! 
I'm already in my stretchy trousers!!

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hey ladies thank you for all your kind words!! I am going to have a great xmas and i am sooooo looking forward to it!! I also love that i keep being put forward!!

So any gender guesses on my scan? im thinking girl!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--hooray for morning sickness!! :happydance: I know it is odd to cheer something like that, but it is such a good sign for pregnancy, so I am happy when symptoms are showing!! And Urgh on the flat tire--I had one on the parkway once headed out of the city--fortunately a nice young man pulled over and helped me to change it, because I was at a loss! haha

Lil--I echo the other ladies' comments! I hope this is your last tww and you are back with us very soon!

sparkle--totally understand your nerves hun, no worries! And yay for a little bump already! :happydance: They say once you have had a little one, that pregnancies after that tend to show a lot sooner, especially when you are tiny to begin with! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday, I will be thinking of you!!!

SamB--I am horrible at guessing genders on ultrasound pics, but I will guess girl as well--I seem to see the 3 line pattern developing there with your little one!

AFM: Got my next "growth" ultrasound scheduled for June 29th! That happens to be DH and my 15th wedding anniversary, so getting to see Baby Grace will be a nice present for us! Should be 23 weeks by then!


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies! :flower:
Thanks for all your well-wishes and support and hope everyone is doing really well. :hugs:

I had a bit of a scare/shock this morning...trying to be rational and not to panic...but woke up to go to the toilet at 5am and had quite a lot of brownish blood on the tissue when I wiped :nope: I went to the doctor and she warned me of what this *could* mean...as I say, I'm trying really, really hard not to get too worried too quickly, but she's booked me in for an early scan (I got my letter - original date is 13th July, but now I'm going in next Friday, 24th June, so it'll either be a fantastic birthday present or....but let's not think about that). 

Bleeding has stopped now and haven't had any cramping, doc also said I have quite a nasty urine infection, so am on anti-bi's for that. 
Just hard to stop both myself and DH worrying unnecessarily, though I have read on many links on here that brown discharge is fairly common early on...it does help to hear from other ladies who have been through the same thing. Hard NOT to panic though, when it's your first time!!!

Anyway, sorry for being a bit gloomy, but I'll keep you all posted. Bring on next Friday..wish it wasn't so far away! xx:kiss:


----------



## Nichole

Fx'd for you Morticia!


----------



## Amberyll23

Keeping you, your DH and your little one in my thoughts and prayers, Morticia. I hope all goes well with your scan!


----------



## milosmum

Morticia - I hope you are still feeling well and keeping yourself calm. FXed the next week flies by in time for your scan xxx

Neffie - yeah for morning sickness, I think it sounds like a good development!

Sparkle - love the fact that you are in the stretchy trousers already! Caan't wait to hear about your scan x

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

FX'd for you Morticia!! I had similar at 7 weeks and all is well i hope it is all good for you to xx :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

fx'd Morticia!

hi ladies, hope you're all well, I am 6 months pregnant today!! WOWSERS!! Only three to go, I cant quite believe it :)


----------



## Mellybelle

Morticia - many women have brown spotting during first tri. Fingers crossed and lots of PMA coming your way. :dust:


----------



## pixie p

Morticia - thinking of you! I know its hard to stay calm but if it helps i had two lots of spotting between 7/8 weeks and all is fine (i also had a urine infection at this time). Its surprisingly normal in 1st tri but i know how you feel. Hope the week goes quickly for you x


----------



## sparkle

Morticia- thinking of you all xx


----------



## Chilli

Morticia - I had that too - it isn't always bad news so try to stay calm even though it's not easy

Amber - a scan on your anniversary - how lovely!


Kizzy - wow - third tri!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Glad to hear everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your congrats


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck today Shell xx


----------



## Vixmar

Morning Ladies!!

Thought id pop in as its my day off and im stuck in waiting for the gas man:wacko:

Im loving the scan SAM i did my own scan at work and i could only get a pic of her sidways like your baby!! how cute, she looks like a little teddy bear!! and i don think your team pink!!

Shell im waiting patiently to see your pics..... seems as tho youve been pregnant for a lonnnnng time!!

AFM
Had a shit week starting monday.....
Ive hidden it with a spoiler as i know alot of us have had previous loses and wouldnt want anyone to start feeling anxious....


Spoiler
My cousin is 25 weeks, (not close cousin) she was taken into hospital monday with cramping and bleeding..... Her little girl was deleivered by c-section early hours of tuesday, sadly little Esther Leigh (names after our grandmother) didnt make it, due to a low heart rate.... and she was born sleeping.... makes my hair stick up on end.... Rachel was still on a ventilator due to bleeding heavily.... everyone knew her Angel had passed before she did..... shes now recovering in hospital but my heart aches for her, we arent close infact altho we only live a few miles away i havent seen her for a few yrs, but i cant beggin to imagen what she is going through.... on monday night when i heard little Esther was to be born i prayed for her, and i kept on praying until i heard the devastating news at 3am, now my prayers are with Rachel.... such a sad end to what should have been a fantastic new life:cry:
My neice Ruby was born b s section at 24weeks 3yrs ago and is now a perfect healthy 3yr old..... so bitter sweet.... all week ive clung to my bump, im truley gratful for every kick and hiccup..... RIP Esther

Apart from that, we are bouncing along.... i leave for mat leave August 19th YAY!!!!! just trying to get my head around my mat pay!!

Oh i forgot..... we now have hiccups.... allllllllllllllllll the time.... not sure im liking it, feels almost like a pulse in my stomach, also now the whole family have seen my belly do funny things, she seems to be responsive to noise now!!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday Lovely FF Ladies!

Shell and Grand--good luck with your scans today ladies, can't wait to see some pics! Also hope to hear how you both are doing!!

Desperado--hope your scan went well yesterday!

kizzy--congrats on 3d trimester hun! that is wonderful! :happydance:

morticia--thinking of you and hope everything is going ok!

Vix--I am so, so sorry to hear about your cousin and the loss of her little angel. I will say a special prayer for them both as well as your family through this difficult time. I am also so glad to hear that you are moving along so well and that your little lady is responding to noise and making her presence known (even if it is hiccups!). 

AFM: DH informed me this morning that all his depositions and hearings in California next week got cancelled because the case may settle soon (which is good news on the work front)! :thumbup: The even better news is that it means more time with me and little Grace! :happydance:


----------



## Morticia

Hi ladies :flower:

Just a wee update, I haven't had any bleeding since that occasion earlier this week and am definitely still feeling very pregnant - my boobs kill and I am queasy all the time when I haven't eaten! So fingers crossed all is progressing as it should, despite the scare...scan is next Friday (24th June) at 10 weeks so will keep you all posted. 

Lots of love xx:kiss:
P.S Vixmar...such a sad story about your cousin. Thoughts with you and her x


----------



## neffie

:wave: Gals,

Sparkle - Good luck for your scan on Tuesday! I'm totally with you on the being nervous part. I'm sure everything will be fine though. :hugs: Already showing ehh?? I've heard that the second time around you start showing a lot sooner, but maybe that's what it is?

Sam - I have by no means mastered the art of nub guessing as of yet, so not sure. But I'll go on a whim and say girl too. :winkwink:

Amber - Scan on the same day as your anniversary, how cool! And yay for OH not going out of town! :thumbup:

Morticia - Like you said, try and stay positive and think about all the lovely things to come. Spotting/bleeding sure can be a downer. I had it on and off for a weekI hope the next week flies by, and you get to see & hear that little heart beat on Friday. I have a feeling it will be a fantastic b-day present. :flower:

Kizzy - Congrats on hitting the 6 month mark!

Vixmar - That's such a sad story about your cousin. :cry: My thoughts are with her. On a brighter note, yay for hiccups and movements!

Shell - Good luck for your scan today. Can't wait to see pics of Bo!

Grand - How was Italy? And how was the FOOD? Same to you with the scan...hope to see some pics.

:hi: to everyone else.

5 days until our next scan....can't wait to see Coco again! The sickness has been consistent, and is hitting me on a daily basis so I'm taking that as a good sign. The spotting has stopped as well (knock on wood!). Question for you ladies regarding the EDD. Did you guys get new due date estimates after each scan depending on how you were dated, or did they just keep it the same if there wasn't too much of a difference?

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--Yay for sickness sticking around, that is a good sign! Also excited for you that you get to see Coco again next week, I am sure he/she has grown a lot! (they grow so fast week to week early on, it is amazing!). 

As for EDD, mine was changed twice, but movement was only 1 day. At my first dating scan (6 wks I think), they dated me 1 day earlier, and then it got set back to the original date again at my 12 wk scan and has not changed since. My doctor says that the baby will usually measure within a few days from there on out, so they just keep the EDD the same. For little ones that have much more of a growth difference, they will move the date. So far, Grace has stayed within 1-3 days. Hope that helps!


----------



## kizzyt

Vix, I am so sorry to hear about your cousin, I think its every woman's worst nightmare! My heart goes out to her and her family xx as for the hiccups/vibration I get them too, sometimes quite low down which feels weird :blush: its a strange sensation!! we also go on mat leave the same day, only 9 weeks to go!!

Neffie, I moved forward 8 days at my first scan which I wasnt surprised about, I knew I'd caught early with this bubba so I had a feeling I was further gone, they havent changed it since though and although I was measuring slghtly bigger at my last docs appt she said it was within normal range :)

Morticia, great news you have had no more bleeds, yay!

any updates from the scan ladies??

afm, Tinks has been moving SO much this week, I feel like she's trying to kick her way out some days, OH feels her a lot more too which is lovely. This morning we had a lazy morning and stayed in bed playing music on my ipod to her, she liked The Libertines and the new Beyonce single which is produced by my brother so its good she's already a fan of uncle Dave's music :) hehe

Really need to start shopping, I still havent bought a single thing!! Gonna starft with pram shopping tomorrow :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all, I'm finally home and back to the noraml swing of things after a grest week with my girls at the cottage. Weather was bad the day we arrived, which gave us a relaxing evening and time to charge for the rest of the week. Then we had great weather! Lake was onyl about 70 degrees, but it was a refreshing jump after we got too hot. Got in lots of swimming excercise which was great!! Other then that I have my next mid wife appt on monday so should get to hear lo hb again, and just a general check up. Then next Wednesday I finally have my 19 week Ultrasound!! Its crazy I feel like I should have a bigger bump to be finding out weather we are having a girl or a boy!! lol I feel like this week wont go fast enough, I cant wait to finally get to see him/her again!!

Oh and in other news I've found a photographer who wants to do a maturnity shoot with me!! He even offered to have my hubby in some too!! It woult be for a while yet but still exciting!!


----------



## Chilli

I think my LO has learnt the lambada somehow and keeps dancing it on my bladder!!!:dohh: Love it!!! Actually starting to believe that my nightmare is over and I can move on to enjoying being pg.

How is everyone? Any news on the scans?


----------



## milosmum

Oh its all quiet on here today! Hows everyone doing?

I had a manic weekend on call ended up at work til 4am this morning with an emergency but it was lovely driving home as the sun rose! Exhausted this afternoon so slobbing in front of the telly doing MORE pram research cause I still can't decide which one to get!

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday ladies!!

Grand/Shell--hope your scans went well! 

Kizzy--awesome news on Tinks! So happy to hear she is bouncing around in there and enjoying the wonderful music you are playing for her! (and it IS important that she likes her uncle's music, I agree!!)

Imp--so glad that you had such a wonderful vacation with the girls! Sounds like you had a blast! Good luck with your appt today! We are scan buddies for the 29th, although yours is going to be so much more exciting, I can't wait to hear what you are having!!! :hugs: Also, great news on the photo shoot! I can't wait to see pics!!!

chilli--good to hear from you and that little one is doing so well! Are you playing any music for him/her or is he/she making their own little concert in there? :flower: Also glad to hear that you are finally able to start relaxing and enjoying the experience!

milos--ugh, shopping! I feel your pain!! I am taking a break from that this week I think, last week drove me nuts! I think I have things narrowed down though, and will revisit my finalists next week with fresher eyes!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well today!

AFM: We got the nursery cleared out this weekend (I had been using it as a dressing/sitting room) to prep for painting and went to Home Depot and bought all the needed paint and supplies! Going to get the boarders and everything taped up this week so we can start painting this weekend, very excited!!!!:happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Well hello there Ladies! :hi:

I am so so sorry I have abandoned you for a whole week! But it wasnt my fault. My internet was down, and we could not get it to work. Now that would be annoying any time, but especially the week of my big scan, when I wanted to share my news with you....

So, as most of you will be aware, I wanted to stay on Team Yellow, but OH wanted to find out the gender. So we decided that the only fair way to do it would be to toss a coin - Heads we stay Team Yellow, Tails we find out the gender.
So, the morning of the scan, we tossed the coin, and it landed on Tails - we were going to find out what we were having! OH was delighted!
Our scan was at 4pm, and I dont know how I got through the day. Eventually, the time came. Bo was so beautiful....and so big! The sonographer showed us all of the organs and body parts in great detail. It was lovely. And finally, my OH asked the question "can you tell the baby's sex?"
Well, Bo clearly didnt want us to know their secret, because they had both little feet in the way! The sonographer searched for 15 minutes for any sign of genitalia, but Bo was being stubborn. Just was we were about to give up, Bo opened their legs......and.....


Spoiler
:pink: Bo is a girl :pink:

We didnt get any potty shots, but here are our beautiful scan pictures of Bo....

I promise I will catch up with you all properly later.
Hope you are all well
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0009.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0010.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0011.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sparkle

Ah ladies such lovely lovely news here!!

Shell- congratulations on being team pink! How does it feel knowing that Bo is a girlie!! What a lovely story about your scan too

Amber- well done on getting started on the nursery!

Kizzy- great work introducing the little one to some good music- when I was pregnant with C he loved Mamamia and would always bounce around to it!!

Imp- glad you had a good trip!

I've missed loads sorry ladies. Hi to you all!!

Afm- I'm starting to feel really worried about scan tomorrow. I've been having some low level cramping but no spotting, it just freaks me out. Hubby keeps trying to reassure me but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--Congratulations on Team Pink hun! :happydance: Your pics are so gorgeous, Bo is beautiful!!!! :hugs: So glad everything went so well!!!

Sparkle--good luck with your scan tomorrow hun! :hugs: I know it is so hard not to worry, but try to stay positive! Cramping is very common early on as our bodies adjust and prepare for the little one to grow. It is a very good sign that you are not spotting! Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Amber. Really trying to keep positive!


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry for being MIA since babymoon...been a stressful couple of weeks.

*Sparkle* - I know it's scary the 1st scan...Have OH with you holding your hand.

*Shell* - Congrats on Team :pink: Great pics hon! Another team princess :kiss:

Haven't read back that far but tomorrow I have the morning free so I will update and catch up on all the news I've missed. Bisous!

*AFM*: Baby is absolutely perfect...all good morphology and organs etc. He's in the 50-90% for growth and I'm so proud of my little guy. Little blue is still team :blue: blue obviously. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

So I might be back soon.. got my bfp at 10dpo tonight.. going to drs tom. to get my levels checked.. will keep you posted..


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Lil!! :happydance:
So happy to have you back...your seat is still warm!
Please try to stay positive - this IS your forever baby!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Bellas* - That is absolutely the best and clearest scan pic I've ever seen...you're very lucky. 

*Vix* - I don't think I'm getting a GTT test - atleast no one has mentioned it to me yet? :shrug: I'm so sorry about your cousin and her angel :hug:

*Amber* - So happy your BP is good and in control...15th anniversary and scan..what more could you ask for and plus OH won't be traveling so you guys can get on with your nursery - pics please! I love seeing befores and afters of nurseries.

*Neffie* - Coco is so cute and the perfect size for right now - M/S is definitely a good sign that she/he is growing well.

*Milos* - Wow 13 hour days! What are you doing??? That's super long for you and squiggle...hope you have plenty of time for rest as well.

*Bean* - How's M/S hon...still feeling sick? Excellent news on HB!

*Morticia* - Sorry for your spotting scare...sounds like all is better now and with your upcoming scan you should be totally relieved. Happy Bday very soon!

*Kizzy -* So happy you had a relaxing time in Spain...you look great in your bump picture and belated congrats for reaching 3rd tri!

*Melly* - Your HCG levels are awesome - how's things going?

*SamB* - Excellent Scan hon - I'm bad with nubs and guessing but if this thread has a trend then it could definitely be a girl.

*Chilli* - Happy belated Viability Week! :dust:

*Nichole* - thanks for sharing your bump - very cute!

*Imp* - Your lake vacation sounds really great...I've got to get back in the water...it does feel so good, doesn't it. So cool you are doing a maternity shoot...you must share pics when it happens!

*Sparkle* - How're you feeling hon? :flower:

*LilRojo* - Congratulations! :dust: Amazing news - keep us updated!

*AFM*: Stress was caused by the fact that we were promised a place by the sea 2 months ago (nothing written - bad idea!!!) and all the sudden the landlady calls saying NOPE at the last minute. We had stopped looking for a place since we thought it was all good. So here I am thinking me, OH and little blue will be homeless (in the South of France in July and August it's virtually impossible to find a place!!!) There were tears, anger, desperation and a lot of prayer. Well Monday OH was driving me to work and we bumped into one of the builders where we live and we told him our situation - he said he'd make a call. 15 minutes later he told us to meet him in a nearby village that a friend of his at an agency had a place. We visited - it's perfect!!! A one bedroom by the sea with everything we need - it's even better than the 1st place and cheaper. We were so blessed...we've signed a contract and paid and we move in on Friday!!! SO SO SO happy...we were at a serious low point last week. Anyways needless to say it's a major relief to have a home to bring little blue up in his 1st year.

*PS.* Bump and Scan pics in journal on Page 9 :)


----------



## grandbleu

*[email protected]* - April 11th 12 week Scan ??? - any news on sex or are you staying on Team Yellow...it's been awhile.

*Mellybelle* - June 8th Scan ???

*Desperado* - June 16th Scan ???

*Angelashope* - June 20th Scan ???

*Imp* - Is your scan on the 22nd of June or 29th of June?

*Chilli* - Are you staying on Team Yellow?

*Bellas* - Just confirming - you're on Team Yellow right?

Thanks for filling me in so I can finish the updates on page one! Merci :kiss:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Shell - great scan pics! Congrats on :pink: xx

Lil - congrats!! I really hope it works out for you this time! xx

Grand - great news on your new place and glad little blue is doing well! Also yes I am :yellow: xx

:hi: Everyone else xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--so happy to hear you and Little Blue are doing so well! So relieved that you were able to find a place so quickly, and yeah! :thumbup: for it being better and cheaper than the last place!! Little Blue is going to love it!! Also, viewed your pics on your journal, absolutely adorable bump and Little Blue looks great!!!

Lil--:happydance: Congrats hun!!! :happydance: Welcome back! Keeping my fx'd for you that your little one is a sticky bean, sending you lots of :hugs: and sticky dust! :dust:


AFM: I will get pics of the nursery up for sure once we get going. It is definately a work in progress, but I did manage to get before pics before we started taping it up!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--thinking of you hun and hope all went well today with your scan!


----------



## neffie

Hi All :hi:

Kizzy - That's great that Tinks is moving around so much! And yay for her already liking her uncle's music. :winkwink: Good luck with the pram shopping.

Imp - Glad you had fun on your trip. That's great that you found a photographer for the shoot.

Chilli - That's too cute about your LO throwing some lambada moves! :rofl: Glad to hear that you're feeling more relaxed.

Milos - Hope you've recovered from your exhausting day, and are making progress on the baby shopping.

Amber - How exciting! What colors are you going to use for the nursery?

Shell - Congrats on team pink!!!!! Bo is absolutely adorable! :flower: That's cute how you guys decided to flip a coin. :thumbup:

Sparkle - Good luck on the scan today! I'm sure everything will be fine. No spotting is GOOD!!

Grand - Sorry to hear about the fiasco with your new place, but glad everything has worked out, and your new place is even better. Great news on little blue, and cute scan & bump pics! :flower:

p.s. Can you please update the front page with my next scan date? It's on June 23rd. I was moved back 6 days at my last scan, so based on that I should be 8w + 4. Merci! :winkwink:

Lil - :yipee: *CONGRATS!!!* :happydance: So glad to have you back. I know it's easier said than done, but stay positive! I'm sending tons of sticky :dust: your way for a very sticky bean!

:wave: to everyone else.

Looking forward to our scan on Thursday, and hoping to see our little Coco again. The spotting had stopped for over a week, but came back yesterday intermittently, and seems to have stopped again (at least for the moment). Still brown, so hoping it's nothing serious. How freakin annoying!! I'm trying to stay positive, but gosh is it nerve wrecking!


----------



## Chilli

Yes Grand - team yellow all the way for us!

Great news about your new place - I'm imagining it and it's lovely!!!

Lovely news about scans and scan pics - Amber all I can say is that I loved having a girl first time round and would happily do it again!

Lilrojo - hoping all goes smoothly for you this time round

Milos - when it comes to prams try to get one where your toddler can be facing you (proven to help with language & commmunication development) as well as facing out (if you're out with little friends or as they grow up and need more than you to look at. That would be my advice! Good luck with the search!

AFM - not much going on - getting lazier by the day.... oh and a bit frisky!!?? ANyone else feeling that way? I remember I did around this time with my daughter too


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - Congrats on team Pink - thats fab news.

Sparkle - easy to say I know but the cramps are normal - I can remember having the, and getting really stressed. Thinking of you tomorrow.

Lil - congrats hun

Grand - great news on finding a place. The ms is easing thanks.

Amber - great that you are starting the nursery.

Neffie - tginking of you Thursday.

Chilli - being lazy sounds good.

HI to everybody else. XXXX

AFM - Have 20 weeks scan on th 12th July with couple of consultants appointments re thyroid and low platelet count. Ms getting better but eating a bit to much. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand my scan is on the 29th


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for all your updates ladies! 

*Sparkle* - Hope you're well...Hope your scan went perfectly. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. hoping to stick around this time.. feel great so far.. just waiting on my results from my lab work.. will let you all know how they are..


----------



## grandbleu

*Lil -* I added you to the front page again - Was your BFP on June 19th??? Just checking since that's what I put. Let me know when you have an EDD :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grand, I got my positive yesterday the 20th.. and I will do.. should be around march 1st.. but will update when i have a set one..


----------



## Amberyll23

Grace's Nursery

Had to share! Too excited!! Hope you ladies don't mind!

Ok, here are the links to the nursery set and crib that we have picked out for little Grace (we will NOT be getting the chandelier, haha--I have had so many people ask me that, lol!). As for the color of the walls, it will be just one color, a little bit lighter than the light pink in the picture.

Nursery pic-- https://www.cocalo.com/item.asp?id=785

Crib pic (we are going with the espresso, not the cherry, you can click on the different colors I think)--https://www.amazon.com/DaVinci-Kalani-Crib-Toddler-Cherry/dp/B000FT7NQU

I absolutely fell in love with the nursery set. I can't wait until her nursery is painted and ready!!


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry Sparkle - I have got it wrong - thought I read yourscan was tomorrow not today. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Amber that is lovely. Sooo exciting. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Gorgeous - I love that crib especially - You'll have to show us when it's in your house. 

*Lil* - I changed it to the 20th of June and I'll keep your EDD ??? until we get confirmation. :)


----------



## angelashope

Congrats to all on all of the great news and Lil-welcome back!
I have been reading about all of you but I am a teacher so things are NUTS right now-I will do a proper catch up post when the year wonds down!
Grand you are right my scan was the 20th and I got a beautiful pic of little sprout and one of the feet-we decided very last minute to find out and like Shell Sprout was not into co-operating but sprout never did even with lots of time so we are team yellow! 
Thanks for updating and chat soon!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, sorry for not stopping by yesterday I was exhausted!!

Scan was perfect!!! Our little dot is measuring slightly less than the 7 weeks I thought I was but we saw the heartbeat!!! I cried and so did hubby!
So we now have an edd of 13th February.

I'm just over the moon!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Such lovely news to wake up to this morning!

Congrats *Sparkle* - What an emotional moment for you and OH - Hearing the HB that early is really good. Is someone following you closely this time?

*Angelas* - Thanks for updating! Good luck with the end of the school year...soon vacation :flower:

*Lil* - Great numbers for early pregnancy. Here's some extra sticky dust :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI everyone! Congrats Lil!

I've been a bit absent lately as hubby has had a little accident so taking care of him. He went out with the boys for a friends 30th bday and was waiting in front of the limo leaving up against a store for everyone to finish up before they left. 2 guys he doesn't know started scraping and fell up against the window he was leaning against. He went through the window! Neadless to say about 20 stiches, 12 staples and a long hosipital trip later he is put back together but very sore. On a good note he was able to come to my midwife appt on Monday as hes off work for a week or so. It was his first appt with me and I really liked having him there!


----------



## sparkle

Imp- your poor husband! Hope he's on the mend.

Grand- they are keeping a closer eye on me. I've seen the consultant but until I get further on it seems to be fingers crossed....
Glad you've found a new place, it sounds lovely!

Lil- congratulations!! Lots of sticky dust xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Angela--such wonderful news on your scan!! Are you planning on staying team yellow throughout or going back for another scan further on? I hope school winds down more easily for you so you can relax and enjoy the summer!

Lil--more wonderful news! I am so happy your appointment went so well! Keeping my fx'd that your appointments continue to have such great results! Extra sticky dust coming your way! :dust:

Sparkle--:happydance: hooray for getting to see your little one's heartbeat, that is so awesome!! Looks like you have a Valentine's Day baby on the way! Such lovely news and I am glad they are following you closely! 

Imp--your poor DH!! I hope he mends quickly! Also glad to hear that he was able to make it to the appointment with you, I find it nice when my DH can make my appointments as well!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... Feeling really good.. just waiting now on my appt tomorrow to recheck my levels.. then I get to make my us appt.. yay.. just so excited and feeling at peace this time around..

Thank you all so much for all your support.. I dont know how i would have made it through all this without you all..


----------



## milosmum

Wow lots happens on here in a short tme!

Shellney - congratulations on team pink and so pleased evrything was fine for little Bo!

Sparkle - also great news for your scan results you must be so relieved so have seen the heartbeat x

Lil - congratulations on your BFP and your great blood results x

IMP - hope you DH feels a bit better and heals up soon x

Grand - great news on your scan and your new home - it sounds lovely!

Amber - I adore your nursery choices x I am so useless at making decisions right now my poor baby will probably end up with plain white walls and sleeping in a cardboard box!

Angela - another great scan and I am so pleased you are on tem yellow too!

Chilli - thanks for the pram advice, all opinions gratefully received I need all the help I can get!

AFM - squiggle is gettng more and more active - beating me up at work today but it still makes me smile at the moment which is lovely x Trying to avaoid such hectic hours but i have aught up n my sleep now and I am looking forwards to a more peaceful weeknd xxx

Love to everyone I have forgotten xxx


----------



## Chilli

Great news about those numbers Lilirojo!

Sparkle - it's so good tohear your news - I went into labour with my daughter on Valentines night so perhaps you will too.

Amber - your nursery is going to be fantastic! My LO will go into big sisters current bedroom which is pink and white (and does have a small chandelier!!??) but it'll be in with us to begin with so if it does turn out to be a boy we'll have to quickly whip out the paintbrushes. Other than that it'll be mostly hand me downs... but it's so much fun getting everything ready isn't it?

IMP - ouch! Hope he's feeling better soon!

Angela - I am also a teacher - roll on August! ARe you striking? I only work the first half of the week so can't really and the rest of the teachers in my school are a bit woosy so none of them are!


----------



## lilrojo

well getting ready to head out and get my second set of levels done.. fxed they have doubled.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck Lil!! Keeping fx'd for you!!

milos--glad you have caught up on your sleep, especially with little squiggle keeping you on your toes!

chilli--thanks, it is exciting getting the room ready--I just have so much pink that now I am worried--what if they were wrong and Grace is a boy? Oh my! But you are right, it is just paint and can easily be changed! 

Neffie--Good luck with your scan today, hope all is well with little Coco!

Morticia--Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!


----------



## Morticia

Thanks so much for remembering! I've been keeping a low profile until I know for sure tomorrow everything is ok...will defo keep you all posted. 
Love and hugs xx:kiss:


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone :hi:

Chilli - How's it going? How is OH reacting to your friskiness? :haha:

Bean - Good luck for your upcoming scan! Glad to hear that the m/s is getting better. :thumbup:

Amber - How cute is your nursery going to look! Great choice! Not too long now until your next scan. I'm sure you can't wait.

Angela - Hope things settle down at work soon. Great news on your scan! Talk to you soon.

Lil - Hope all goes well at your appointment today, and your numbers have more than doubled. :flower:

Sparkle - Congrats on the great scan! oooh, a V-Day baby....how romantic! :winkwink:

Imp - Sorry to hear about that OH. Hope he feels better soon. And good luck on your upcoming scan! That's great that he will be able to join you.

Bean - Great to hear that Squiggle is doing well. Hope your schedule eases up a bit, so you can get in some R&R.

Morticia - Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

:wave: to everyone else.

We're back from our scan....


Spoiler
*Coco was very much there, and is doing great!* :kiss: (knock on wood!) We even got to see him/her move his/her little arms & legs around. It was amazing!!! I know with pregnancy, you're never quite out of the woods until you're holding your LO in your arms, but it's a huge relief 
to see the progress with each passing scan. Looks like Coco has caught up from the last scan. I'm now only 3 days behind my LMP date, so they're not changing my original EDD.

Here are some photos. The last one is when Coco was moving his/her arms & legs around. We take it that he/she was waving at us. ;)

Our 12 week scan is on July 15....roll on the next couple of weeks! Grand, can you please update the front page when you have a chance? Thanks.


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol.. 

So I am officially back.. :) Will update with a edd.. at my scan.. calling later to make an appt will update with that date too..


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--:happydance: oh hun, I am over the moon for you! that is so wonderful! I can't wait for your scan either and to see the pics you will have of your little one!! 

Neffie--Coco looks GREAT!!! Those scans are so nice and detailed!! And I love how Coco was waving at you, :hi: "Hi mommy and daddy! Here I am!!". 

Such wonderful news today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Grand-update scan scheduled on July 12th.. and I will be almost 7 weeks.. one day away..:)


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Chiquitas - Will update later tonight but have to get the keys to our new place!

*Neffie* - Coco is soooooo cute!

*Lil* - Excellent news on doubling!


----------



## Chilli

lili- that's great news - congrats

Neffie - the friskness has faded a bit so he's off the hook and my dodgey hip isn't helping - sound like I'm 90! already said on another thread, but sooo pleased for your lovely scan!


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies,

hope everyone is doing well, some great updates coming in! welcome back Lil!!

AFM, I have FINALLY started shopping for prams etc, think I am slowly coming out of denial haha! I had seen the Quinny Zapp Xtra online and really liked the look of it but I went to see it "live" today and now I am not keen so I am swaying more towards the Bugaboo Bee and just searching around online to get the best deal as Mothercare price match it :)

I have also been thinking about Tinks's bedroom and I really like gingham and cupcakes so I think I'll have white furniture (we already have most of this except the cot), pale walls and gingham curtains with cupcake accessories and some bunting which I think is really cute. Not sure what kind of carpet to go for though, hmmm...

Amber, I love the room, its beautiful! :)


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls!:flower:
Just wanted to check in to say HOORAY - everything went perfectly with our first scan this morning!!! Saw the little kidney bean's heartbeat flickering away...such an amazing feeling.:cloud9:
They dated me as 9+3, so my ticker's a little out, but seemed very pleased and said the bleeding a week or so a go must just have been an anomaly. PHEW!!!!

Neffie...we are bump date buddies almost, my official 12-week scan is on July 13!! Your pics look amazing by the way!!!

Lil - so pleased for you and your soaring levels, too. Good news all round!!! X


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies and Happy Friday!

Morticia-- :happydance: so happy your scan went so well, and that you got to see the heartbeat, so wonderful!!!! Very stoked for you!!

kizzy--aww, the gingham and cupcake idea is so adorable, I love it!! Happy pram hunting!

Grand--hope moving day is going well for you!! :hugs:

AFM: Excited to be at the end of a crazy week at work! They put in a whole new computer coding system that we have to use and I have spent the week correcting other people's mistakes (the down side of being a supervisor!), blech! Looking forward to some R&R with DH this weekend and some nursery painting!! Also, I FINALLY got the highlights back in my hair! Hooray!! I finally look myself again (well, from the neck up that is, lol!)


----------



## lilrojo

Moricia-that is great.. so happy to hear everything went great at your scan.. :) My us is the day before yours.. yay for a busy scan week..

Amber-hope you get some time to relax this weekend.. have fun painting and getting that nursery ready for baby gracie.. so cute.. 

Kizzy-good luck pram shopping.. hope you can find something you love and will suit your needs..


----------



## sparkle

Such lovely news all round!

Kizzy- we had a bee for our son and I shall be using it again this time. I simply love it!


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Changing your date hon for July 15th :winkwink:

*Imp* - How's your hubby doing now???

*Lilrojo* - Updating your July 12th scan hon :flower:

*Morticia* - Excellent news that little bean is beating his/her wee heart for you :kiss: - They are so cute that early. I'll put your next scan up July 13th (mid July will be full of news!)

*Amber* - Wow that sounds kind of cool actually...I'm a bit pathetic at computers I know enough to know I don't know anything. Even being on BNB and doing BBB code has been fun! (Mini Matrix LOL :haha:). Have fun painting and with OH.

*Sparkle* - How's things going hon? Take it easy. :flower:

*Kizzy* - You must let us know what pram you pick! I love your cupcake/gingham theme. Maybe keep the carpet neutral so you can use it later on as your princess grows and the room changes around her style.

*AFM*: We got our keys and moved in a bunch of stuff this morning. OH has to work today so we'll begin again later this afternoon/evening. We've got some painting to do as well. I love our new place...small but sweet. We won't have a nursery for little blue since we only have a 1 bedroom but we'll make a corner for him...I'm thinking Sea Theme - what a shocker! :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Happy V-Day Grand and Little Blue!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Chilli

Phew Morticia - so happy all is well - it's always a relief after what we've been through


----------



## samiam

Hi ladies,

I'm in the middle of nowhere Alaska with OH for a romantic weekend, but I have now used two dollar store cheapies (20 miu sensitivity) and gotten a :bfp: on each of them! So get my seat in here ready! I won't feel completely sure about it until I see the doc on Monday, but I have a pretty good feeling about it. :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Said it in the other thread but yay sam sooo happy for you.. wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.. and tons of sticky dust.. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand hubby is doing much better thanks for asking. He's still off work for at least 3 more days till all the stitches and staples come out. He'll most likely take this whole next week though as Friday is a holiday anyway. 

Sam. Huge congrats!!!

Afm I'm getting excited to finally see my lo again at the ultrasound on Wed!! Also im starting to feel him/her move alot more. I was only feeling flutters before and it was hard to tell if it really was baby. But now now I'm starting to feel it as almost a popping sensation. We've also decided we are going to do a 4D ultrasound so I've booked that for the 14th of Aug.


----------



## neffie

:happydance: *OMG Sam!!!!!!!!!* :yipee: I told you to get that :bfp: and you listened. I'm soooooooo happy for you. Congrats! H&H 9 months. :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

I love waking up to wonderful news! What a happy Sunday!!! Thanks for sharing *Sam* - Much sticky dust your way :dust: - Where are you now? In the USA or Scotland? So so so happy for you and your OH!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Samian that is fab news. 


Hi everyone else. XX


----------



## sparkle

Sam- wonderful wonderful news!!! Wishing you so much stick!!! Xx


----------



## shelleney

OMG!!!!!! Congrats Sam! So so happy for you!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow so much exciting news this weekend!

Samiam - congratulations on your BFP honey. Hope you have a H&H nine months x

Morticia - congratulations on your scan x

Neffie - brilliant news on your scan too - i love the fact that little coco was waving at you x

Lili - your HCgs look great and such a relief to be doubling. I hope the next 2 weeks flies by til your scan x

IMP - good luck for your scan on Wednesday, can't wait to see your scan piccies x

Grand - hope you have settled into your new home x

AFM - my horrendous day last sunday turned into a horrendous week! I was up til 4am twice in one week - last sunday and again on Thursday night/ friday morning! Atleast I have Mondays off work so I recovered from Sundays hours but I left work at 4am on Friday morning and was back at 8.30am! Worked til 7pm then I had a pre-arranged date with the girls so thought I would just nip out for 1 drink then go to bed but ended up getting a second wind and was up til 12 again! This weekend has been a busy one too - guests and MORE pram shopping! Atleast we now have it down to 2 models but I have yet to see one of them 'in the flesh' to have a play with it so thats next weekends aim. 
However we have managed to make a furniture decision for the nursery and we ordered it online tonight which is brilliant - squiggle now has somewhere to sleep and to hang his/ her clothes!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Very busy weekend, I promise to catch up with everyone tomorrow! I just had to stop in and say 

:happydance::yipee:CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!:yipee::happydance:

I am so over the moon for you hun! That is wonderful news!!! Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: and sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## samiam

Thanks Girls!!! I got a BFP on the FRER this morning, so I am now believing that it's actually true! Now, for the keeping it safe and sound in there part. . . 

Any advice on NOT worrying 24/7?


----------



## kizzyt

ahh Sam that's WONDERFUL news, I really am happy for you, congratulations honey! I dont think there is a way to say not to worry because you inevitably will but I can say that once you're past first tri it get soooo much easier and once you're at my stage (28.5 weeks) and bubs is kicking about all the time you really really relax and enjoy it. I think you have to "try" to be a positive person and believe that this is meant to be, I really think is for you this time xxx

milos, which prams are you narrowed down to? I am becoming obsessed with them! haha!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday ladies!!

Grand--Happy V-Day to you and Little Blue hun! Also, glad to hear the move went well and you are settling in to your new place! Your sea theme will be so beautiful in your room with little Blue!

Imp--grats on feeling your little one's movement!! Also glad to hear that DH is on the mend! Good luck with your scan on Wed., will be thinking of you and can't wait to see the pics!!!

milos--goodness lady, you need some rest hun! I hope you are able to find some this week! Also, grats on the furniture for squiggle! You will have to post some pics once you get it set up!!

sam--I wish I had some sage advice, but I am STILL worrying 24/7, although it becomes less stressful day by day. The first trimester is the hardest, I agree. I would try to get an early scan, they are reassuring, at least they were for me. And just know that you always have us ladies here to share your stresses and worries with, we are here for you hun!!

AFM: I "think" I am finally feeling Grace move! Talk about a late bloomer! It is mostly flutters in my lower abdomen right now--too low for it to be my stomach (which is up next o my lungs right now, I swear! lol). It is really neat! I hope they turn into real kicks soon!! Getting excited for my scan on Wed. DH held off on starting to paint this past weekend (we got all the taping done and such though) as he wants more confirmation we are team pink before we commit paint to walls! haha

Found out that inlaws are probably coming to stay the weekend of the 9th, which I have mixed feelings about. I don't have the energy I usually do to keep up with entertaining them, and MIL is a heavy smoker, and even though she smokes outside, I still have to air out the entire house when they leave. DH is also leaving for NYC on the 9th, so I will be entertaining on my own, which will make things harder. MIL also mentioned going to our local amusement park for a day--I told her up front that they were welcome to go, but I would not be coming. Spending $50.00 to walk around a park packed full of people for 5 hours in 90 degree heat on a weekend at 6 mos pregnant is not my idea of a good time right now! She didn't seem to get it. :dohh:Ah well!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree sam.. its hard not to worry.. especially in the early days.. For myself, I just feel such a sense of peace this time.. I feel I know all will be okay.. its strange.. but I have left it in god's hands.. and what will be will be.. and if your not cramping or spotting.. then try to just enjoy.. :)


----------



## milosmum

Sam - not worrying is just impossible but do try to relax and enjoy the next few weeks. as Kizzy says it much easier once your belly is bigger and bubs starts kicking you about! xxx

Kizzy - we are down to the icandy apple with the single jogger wheel to make it a bit more off road compatible or the maxi cosi mura 3 which a friend recommended and she has a similar lifestyle to us with dog walks and unsealed gravel roads to contend with! Just trying to find the mura to look at in 'real life' rather than online but struggling to find it so might have to wait a few weeks to see her then play with it with her little girl in it! If we go for the apple it will probably be second hand/ ebay cause I refuse to pay that much money for a pram which I will promptly cover in mud! The mura 3 is much more reasonably priced and our friend has offered us the carrycot part of hers to use which would save some pennies. What ones are you looking at? 
If anyone has any thoughts on off road tyoe prams I would love to hear them!

xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam *- It's very hard but I just had the conviction that I had to stay positive for this little one no matter what my past had been. Losing a baby is so hard but we just have to find the strength and hope that the next pregnancy will go well. Since the future is unknown and I won't be able to change it then I decided the only thing I had control over was my day to day attitude and so I decided to make a major effort to be hopeful for this little baby and to have faith in my body and his that we could have a good pregnancy. It wasn't easy but I wasn't a nervous wreck all the time either. Good luck :hugs:

PS. *AFM*: I may be quiet for a bit since I don't have internet at the new place yet and France usually takes forever for things like that...I can get on sometimes at work but not all the time...I'll try to check in though as much as I can!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Sam I agree with what all the others are saying. You will worry no matter what. Like the others I am still anxious at approaching 19 weeks. Try your hardest to be positive. I know that is easier said than done though.

Pushchairs ladies - I have had so many - have a bit of an obsession. With my last I purchased a mountain buggy. It fits in my boot - I have a golf plus. It has been the best pushchair I have ever had. When I had it for my second he was one so never had the carrycot. I have purchased one off ebay second hand for £60.00 so that is what I will be doing. They are quite big so not for all - just thought I would add that though. 

Imp - thinking of you wed at your scan.

Amber - great that you are feeling some movement. 

HI everybody else - so much to catch up. Hope you are all well. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Grand hope you won't be away to long. X


----------



## samiam

Thanks everyone! I had a blood test today and will have an ultrasound on TH, so those things might also help me calm down about it all. I'll take your advice though, so thanks!

Grand:  I'm in AZ. OH and I agreed that it would be too stressful for me to try to do this in Scotland without my friends and family and as he is traveling so much for work, well, it's best for me to be here where I have access to my doc. He's looking for a new job, though. Something in the U.S., so we shall see what happens. In the meantime, we're using some of his frequent flier miles to fly me around to meet him every few weeks, which really helps. Glad you are doing so well. I hope the new place is really nice! Oh, and pretty please, will you put me on the front page? It will make it feel even more official! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Sam.. so happy you got your bloods and a us set up so early.. my dr wouldnt see me till I was 6 weeks.. so i dont go in till July 12 when i will be 6+6.. cant wait to hear how it all goes for you.. and again congrats!


----------



## kizzyt

re prams etc I am choosing between the Bugaboo Bee and the Babystyle Oyster, although I have yet to see the Oyster "live" as it were, going to look at it on Friday then I'll make my decision. I know I want the Maxi Cosi Pebble car seat though and I'll probably get the Family Fix base for it...


----------



## grandbleu

Prams prams prams...eeks I saw a used Bugaboo Frog for 300 euros...so freaking expensive...is that OK...brand new is like 550 euros.

*Sam *- you're on the 1st page love! :dust: - I'm glad you're staying in AZ for the moment...sounds like the best decision.

*Bean *- I'm not gone too long but I can't use work internet that much...I try to peak on at the end of the day to catch up with BnB :)


----------



## samiam

Blood test results are good so far! I'm being put on progesterone just in case and I'll have a uterine lining ultrasound/ante-natal visit on TH afternoon. :)

Thanks for putting me on the front page, Grand. I feel like a rock star with my name in lights! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, so happy 4 u sam!!


----------



## Beanwood

Thats great news Sam. X


----------



## samiam

Lil: We are bump buddies!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. I love my bump buddies.. :) is your prog. the shot kind.. Im on it too.. the vaginal suppositories.. one every twelve hrs till 12 weeks.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Great news Sam!

hi all! :)

Just had my 28 week midwife check, all good, tinks heartbeat is nice and strong, growing well, I seem well so she was happy. My clever little baby hehe :)

Have my GTT on Friday, not up for that AT ALL! x


----------



## samiam

Kizzy: Your wee baby is terribly clever! What is a GTT? Feeling sort of slow here. . .

AFM: Not to be a negative Nancy, but I woke up with a bad feeling that something is not right and my boobs are less sore too and I cannot shake the bad feeling that I might lose this one too. Did any of you have that feeling? And if so, what did you do to fight it?


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-said it in the other thread too.. but we have been there.. being pregnant after a loss is sooo hard.. you just need to stay calm and believe this time will be okay. you have had your bloods done and your us tomorrow.. so I would just stay calm and not worry when you dont need to.. your not spotting or cramping are you? 

I had a dream last night i started bleeding.. but i know it was just a dream, bringing to life in way my fears.. try not to let fear take over.. big hugs and tomorrow you will get your reassurance that you need..


----------



## milosmum

Sam - listen to lilrojo she is talking sense! Try not to panic and try to enjoy it if at all possible. My signs came and went on different days so that is quite normal. I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow xxx

Kizzy - yeah for doing well at your MW check and I hope your glucose tolerance test (GTT - Sam!) is not toooo bad xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks girls, sure it will be fine, and hopefully results all normal :)

Sam, I totally get that, I am surprised my boobs were not black and blue in my first 12 weeks the way I used to prod and poke them about to see if they were still sore, or as sore as yesterday, or not sore at all etc, you can drive yourself mad with it. Just remember symptoms can come and go, its not always a bad sign, this baby is sticking around for you, I just know it! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all you ladies are doing well.. 

I reached 5 weeks today.. yay 1 week 6 days till my scan.. cant wait..


----------



## samiam

Lil and Kizzy: Good luck with the tests and thanks for the kind words. :hugs: I needed them this morning. Feeling a bit calmer now. No spotting or cramping. Still nauseated, which must be good, right? 

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. It's so hard isn't it? I changed my doctor's appt to this afternoon, so I will have some _GOOD_ news later today. (Working on my PMA--can you tell?)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear sam.. cant wait to hear your good news later.. :) and yes its very hard.. but just believe in yourself and in the fact that all will be okay this time..


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies,

Been MIA for a few days, so have some catching up to do...

Milos - Gosh, I hope you can manage to find a way to get some more rest in. :thumbup: on the purchase of the nursery furniture. One less thing to think about.

Sam - It's only normal to worry after what we've been through. I can't sit here and say what can be done to make the worry go away (I personally don't think it ever goes away), but the best you can do is take it one day at a time. Your little one will be just fine, and I'm sure this one's a keeper. :hugs: Waiting to hear more about your u/s. I'm sure it went great.

Amber - Yay for feeling little Grace move around. That must be awesome! Waiting to get updates from your scan today (and perhaps some pics? :haha:) Have fun with the painting this weekend. I'm sure your scan today has confirmed for sure if it's a girl. Hope you have a good time entertaining the in laws, while still staying your ground. :winkwink:

Grand - I love the sea theme for petit bleu! 

Kizzy - Glad to hear all was well with your check up, and that Tinks is doing fine. Good luck for the GTT.

Imp - Hope your scan went well.

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, I have been rather sick the last week or so. The most annoying part has been that I can't drink any water. It makes me so sick, regardless of whether I have eaten or not. :sick: I've tried adding lemon, orange, etc. to see if it made a difference but no. :growlmad: So basically I'm forcing down water, as I know I need it. I don't drink coffee, tea, or sodas, so not much to fall back on. I've tried Ginger Ale, but that hasn't done the trick either. Sigh! I haven't even been able to get my workouts in, so I'm a little peeved about that. I'm hoping it'll get better within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, promise to catch up with you all in more detail tomorrow, busy day today!

Grace is definitely Ms. Grace--ultrasound today was perfect. At first she was curled up in a little ball sleeping, and was pretty grumpy after being poked around, poor little lady got the hiccups! Tech confirmed we have a little girl in there, so DH and I are very happy and can crack open that paint! :thumbup:

Imp--thinking of you today scan buddy and hope everything went well!

Headed off to dinner, is our 15th wedding anniversary today also, it has been a really great day!!! :cloud9:


----------



## neffie

Great news Amber! It will definitely be an extra special dinner for you and OH tonight. Happy anniversary! :flower:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Just popping by for a quick update. Scan went well but I'm a little disappointed as baby wasn't cooperating and we are still stuck team yellow for a while. My midwife told us if this happened she would make an excuse for us to order another ultrasound. Also we have booked the 3d ultrasound for Aug 14th so worst case we have to wait till then to find out. I'll post a pict when I get to my computer.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Here ya go ladies...
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## samiam

Imp: That is one CUTE baby!! :)

AFM: I'm calm again now. Phew. Thank you ladies for your kind words! :flow:

So. Appointment showed a lovely thick uterine lining and the sac (both very good things). I have another scan set for July 21st and should see the heartbeat then. I've been put on progesterone supplements (to support the corpus luteum or whatever it is) until the placenta takes over. So those start tonight. I feel much much calmer and saner. And exhausted. It'll be a nice early night for me and the bean this evening. And I think we'll both sleep really well. :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Imp-that is such a cute scan pic.. hope baby plays along next time so you find out gender..

Sam-that is wonderful..so happy for you.. now no more worrying.. :) Enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## samiam

You too, Lil! Any tips for the progesterone suppositories? Are you doing them three times a day? How to manage that. . .


----------



## Chilli

Hi all - lots of lovely news and congrats on the 2 new pgs - The dreams and the angst are awful I know and I don't have any advice to make them go away - all I can say is that I'm only starting to enjoy this pg now as I was so fearful and I guess most of it has passed now so I'm going to make the most of what's left. People keep joking about how huge I am and asking if it's twins but I just smile smugly and tell them it's by body embracing this pg! Good luck to you both and I hope you'll be here for many months!

Imp - shame you didn't find out - perhaps your little one just wants to surprise you!

Amber - what a lovely way to spend your anniversary - I have loved having my little girl and I'm sure you will too.

Neffie - re water - I'm drinking it with blackcurrant at the mo as I find the acid flavour makes it a bit more palatable - weird as I don't actually like blackcurrant much! So now I can add that to my bacon and beetroot cravings! You'll be feeling better soon I'm sure!


----------



## sparkle

Ladies I've been r&r-ing as things are totally hectic here! Roll on next week and breaking up from school... forever!!

So much good news is making me feel so so positive!!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

samiam said:


> You too, Lil! Any tips for the progesterone suppositories? Are you doing them three times a day? How to manage that. . .

Im on them twice a day.. every 12hrs.. I do mine at 10am and 10pm before bed.. They havent had much affect on me.. some people get mood swings.. and stuff so just be prepared.. and I was told it will make your pregnancy symptoms more "intense" in a word.. but havent had much affect on mine yet.. still early days..and make sure to wear a liner because they do leak out and make a gooey mess.. otherwise they have been fine..


----------



## kizzyt

IMP your scan pic is lovely, I cant believe you are 19 weeks already yours seems to be going so quickly!! :)


----------



## samiam

I'm miscarrying. I won't be back on here for a bit, but just wanted to let you know to put the cushion back on my seat.


----------



## Amberyll23

:cry: Sam, I am so very sorry. I know there are no words at a time like this. Just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and that we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Sam.. I am so sorry hun.. Thoughts and prayers are being send to you and your family.


----------



## kizzyt

oh no Sam, so sorry honey, lots of love xxx


----------



## neffie

Oh no Sam....I'm so sorry. :cry: I don't have any words of wisdom for you right now...please just know that you and your OH are in my thoughts. Sending tons of :hug: your way.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 10 weeks neffie!


----------



## sparkle

Oh sam I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sam, my darling :cry:

I am so so sorry. You and your OH are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Sam - I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Imp - thats a lovely scan picture hun. X


----------



## milosmum

SAm honey - so so sorry for your loss, all our love sweetheart xxx


----------



## Chilli

Oh Sam - so sorry to hear that - much love and strength sent your way


----------



## sparkle

Ladies,
I've been brave and decided to add a ticker... I'm actually starting to believe that this could be happening. 4 days of school left too...


----------



## shelleney

Good for you Sparkle! Im liking your PMA! :thumbup:
I have 10 days left of school, then its the summer holidays, followed immediately by maternity leave :happydance:
Hope you enjoy your last 3 days....
xx


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Shell! Its about time I got some PMA!
yay for nearly finishing school!!


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, I ordered my pram this morning, sooooo excited!! I went for the babystyle oyster and maxi cosi pebble car seat, woohoo, my baby's got wheels!! xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Love the ticker sparkle and fab news about finishing school.

Shellney - Briliant about you finishing for hols and mat leave aswell. I finsih school in 3 weeks and will go back for about 7 after 6weeks hols.

Kizzy - congrats to baby having wheels. 

XX

I have not been on a lot as my dh had his truck stolen a few nights ago and it has been a bit stressful as it his business therefore income aswell. 

Does anyone else have times where there bump seems smaller than the day before. Maybe the baby has got itself into a new position. 

XX

Hi everybody else hope you are all well. XX


----------



## kizzyt

oh no Bean, your poor hubs!! any trace of it?

I had my 28 week appt last week, baby measured 26 but at my 25 week appt three weeks before she measured 27 so they can definitely change and get smaller due to position and how they are lying, the midwife said that too and she wasnt worried about mine being smaller at all. Bubs is just lying sideways :)

xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- Congratulations on bubba having wheels!! Ours does already as I'm going to use the bee I bought for Cormack. Just need to get the nest as we didnt have it from newborn!

Beanwood- what awful news about your hubbys van. Hope everything works out soon.

My secret is officially out! I was asked 4 times if I'm pregnant today, not exactly a loose outfit! I know I'm only early on but bump just feels huge!!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks girls

No sign of it yet so think it is well and truly gone. Probably in bits now.

Thanks for that about what your midwife said Kizzy that has reassured me.

Sparkle it is so hard to keep a secret when you are coming out of your clothes and trying to hide it. 

XX


----------



## milosmum

Oh I have school holiday jealousy for you school teacher ladies x I have been finding it really tiring in the heat the last few days and realising that working through this summer with a bump could be hard work - unless of course that is our British summer over and the rain arrives tomorrow as predicted!

Been home annoying my dad and sister for the weekend which was lovely. My Dh still cant feel squiggle kicking from the outside so I made my sister try and she cant feel it either, suspect my anterior placenta has a lot to do with cushioning he blows! We did some more pram shopping this weekend and at last decided on the icandy apple jogger with 3 wheels - now just need to bid on a nice one on ebay cause there is NO way we are buying it new!
25 week midwife appointment tomorrow which will no doubt be as quick as all the others so far!
Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Sparkle - Yay for adding the ticker! Way to be positive! :thumbup: You're already an olive!

To all the teachers - I'm jealous of all your upcoming leaves/vacations. Hope you guys get some R&R during this time.

Bean - Sorry to hear about your OH's truck. I hope insurance can help salvage some of the loss if it's not found, but I really hope that it will turn up soon.

AFM, hoping that the next 10 days will fly by! We haven't broken the news to our families yet, so we are keenly awaiting for everything to go well at the next scan, so we can do so next week. Nerve wrecking, yet exciting times! Oh, and it's my b-day this weekend, so hopefully that will make at least one day go by quick. :winkwink:


----------



## Chilli

Hi all!

Nice ticker sparkle - it's great when you feel confident enough to get one!

I'm also a school teacher and am counting the days... 2 1/2 weeks to go!!! And the best bit is that I'm not going back afterwards for months!

Sorry to hear about hubby's truck beanwood - that's so bad. Hope he can get things sorted soon.

Neffie - ooh, suer your scan will be great and you can share it with everyone soon


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies... 

Just checking in.. hope your all having a great day. One more week till my scan.. and knowing if everything is going great or not.. :) I do have pma though.. no reason to think things aren't going perfect.. will keep you all posted..:)


----------



## samiam

Good Luck Lil!! Keep us all posted!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sam.. How are you holding up?


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Thanks Sam.. How are you holding up?

I'm depressed, but have decided not to wallow in it. I need to get my PMA back and get going on this cycle. I was planning to PM you later to ask you how your last loss affected your O time this past cycle, because clearly, you got it right! Any expert advice?


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-I actually o'ed earlier by 2-3 days after my last loss.. I used the cbfm and dtd in the morning like the month before that i got my bfp... and all seemed to work in june like in may.. hope you get your bfp right off the bat as well.. I think the cbfm & dtd in the morning made my difference..


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Sam-I actually o'ed earlier by 2-3 days after my last loss.. I used the cbfm and dtd in the morning like the month before that i got my bfp... and all seemed to work in june like in may.. hope you get your bfp right off the bat as well.. I think the cbfm & dtd in the morning made my difference..

Oh dear. I'm hoping that my O actually comes a bit later this cycle because, as OH had to fly home unexpectedly because of the MC, we now won't be together again until right after my predicted O date this month. :nope: How long did your bleeding last? Maybe mine will still be a few days late. . . Crossing my fingers that it will.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, just stopping in quick to say hi. I promise to catch up properly with everyone when I can this week. In-laws are coming into town and I am stressed out to the max!!

Had gyn checkup yesterday and everything is good. Baby is growing well, uterus is measuring perfect and Grace's hb is strong! My blood pressure is up (but it has reason to be!)--doctor told me to TRY not to stress out too much this week! 

Also got all the nursery furniture ordered and it is on its way, so excited! I went with the DaVinci Crib and 4-drawer dresser (I just could not find a different, less expensive dresser that I liked, so forked over the cash) in espresso. We had to delay the painting with in-laws coming in, but DH promises that will get done when he is back in town from NYC next week. 

Also doing a happy dance for Grace's V-Day today! :happydance:

I hope you are all doing well, and I promise to catch up tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy v day amber :) 

Sam-I didnt bleed for too long after.. maybe like 5 days at most.. and it wasnt heavy for long either.. but for you hope it persists.. till oh gets back.. im just so sorry your going through this all again.. its so hard... Big hugs.. what are they doing at your appt tomorrow?

6 weeks along today... yay and 6 days till my scan.. :)


----------



## Vixmar

Amber!! im having the oposite problem!! My bp dropped to 90/50 last week, and i was too weak to drive home from work, midwife says its because of the stage of pregnancy im at, but nothing medicine wise can help :-( just regular fluids n rest :-( I hope your going to try and de-stress and maybe get change to put your feet up???

Kizzy- How did the GTT go? i have mine next week, im not sure were u are, but i have to fast from 9pm, and my app at 9am, which isnt too bad but as my bp is low and im feeling rather wobbly when not eating im dreading passing out!! also altho i take bloods at work i hate having my bloods done and seeing my own blood will make me pass out lol im such a wuzz!! how long did results take?? my bmi at 26weeks was 3 (which i dont see as bad) i am probably over weight but not too much, im a size 14-16, so i was pretty offended when doc told me i was overweight and could be affecting my growing baby!!! but then explained becasue my previous 2 babys have been 9lb 2, im more at risk of gestational diabeties so ill hold my mouth and get on with it!!

AFM
Everythings fine and dandy, im pretty ready to have my little girl here now, Im fed up of being huge, and people telling me how 'massive' i am, i mean come on if i wasnt pregnant that would be really offensive, and people keep touching my stomach without asking, which i know theyre just being nice, but ffs!!! its my stomach and i feel like grabbing their boobs and saying nahhhhh didnt like that did ya!!! lol in my line of work i see 20+ patients each day, and i grit my teeth and answer all their questions 'is it your first' when are you due?' wow your big'
I have automatic answers now!! 'No she is my 3rd and final baby' And yes i am pretty huge but all my babys have been big' and im due on the 1st October lol Therfor the cant ask the sex, or if its my plan to have anymore, or if im having flaming twins lol
RANT OVER!!!


Hope all you ladies are well!!
x


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Happy v day amber :)
> 
> Sam-I didnt bleed for too long after.. maybe like 5 days at most.. and it wasnt heavy for long either.. but for you hope it persists.. till oh gets back.. im just so sorry your going through this all again.. its so hard... Big hugs.. what are they doing at your appt tomorrow?
> 
> 6 weeks along today... yay and 6 days till my scan.. :)

Well, they took hcg levels today and tomorrow they'll do a vag ultrasound to see what's left (if anything). I'm bringing a sample, sorry if TMI and they are going to have it analyzed. We already have the progesterone plan ready in case I get preg this cycle. So we'll see what the scoop is. I know I could have taken a preg test again at home, but I just couldn't handle it. So OH and I agreed to wait until doc gives us the final verdict tomorrow. Anyway, I think I'm probably going to need angel wings added. :cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Sam:hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

oh Sam, so sorry honey, my heart aches for you xxx

happy V day Amber xxx

hey vix,

I havent had any results from my GTT yet, it was last Friday so almost a week ago and they said I would get the results from my midwife at my next app unless there were any anomolies, as I havent heard anything I am hoping its all good. I was the same (I live in Essex) had to fast from 9 the previous night til 9 in the morning, they drew blood (just dont watch them do it, it doesnt bother me though) and I went off for a couple of hours but only in the hospital grounds and then came back and they drew more, that was it. I was starving after, had a banana in my bag which I ate straight away then went to McDonalds. haha! My BMI was high at my booking in (I am a 14-16 too, mine was 36) so I got told ages ago I'd have the test, I didnt really mind, would rather know if anything was wrong tbh. I have always been chunky and heavy but I am very sporty and solid too so I wasnt surprised I came up as the "High risk" catgegory although I've been put back to low risk now anyway. :)

AFM, working from home today, its so nice not to have to do that commute, I am a bit over it but I only have 6 weeks left at work and only 14 days of them I'll have to go into London, the rest I am wfh or on holiday :) I am 30 weeks tomorrow, cant quite believe it, am looking forward to being in my "30's" hehe :)


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry sam.. hope you bounce back quickly with a bfp... Big hugs.. 

Kizzy-wow 30weeks already.. that went so fast.. fabulous to hear everything is going so well.. gives us all hope..

Im only 6 weeks.. yay for that.. 5 more days till my scan..:)


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies! :hi:

Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I only have 1 week left at work, so I have been so busy sorting stuff out everyday...and crashing fast asleep as soon as I get home. But Im awake now, so thought I would check in with you all.

Amber - happy V day for yesterday, my dear! Hope Grace is growing nice and strong :happydance:

neffie - Happy Birthday for this weekend! what day is yours? mine is Saturday (9th) and I will be 24 :cake:

Sam - so sorry Hun :hugs:

Kizzy - 30 weeks already? how time has flown! Hope you and baby are well :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! :friends:

AFM: today is my V Day! woohoo! im just so relieved that we made it this far, and if she decided to make an appearance now, she would have a good chance of surviving (although, I would much prefer her to stay put until October!)
also, its my birthday on Saturday, and I will be 24. I have a couple of meals out planned over the weekend, with friends and family, which I am looking forward to.
finally, I only have 6 days left at work. then it will be summer holidays, followed by maternity leave. and im not going back til June 2012! :yipee:

xx


----------



## milosmum

OMG shellney I have total maternity leave and holiday jealousy! I am working right through til 38 weeks!!!

Kizzy - 30 weeks - congratulations it is flying by!

Amber and Shellney - brilliant that you have both reached V day it is a bit of a relief x

Vixmar - i hope your blood pressure improves a bit so you feel better and good luck with your gtt X

Happy birthday neffie and shellney x

SAM - so sorry honey, I hope tomorrow is not too distressing with your bloods and scan xxx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Milos.
Gosh, I cant even imagine working right up until 38 weeks. Im struggling now at 24 weeks.
I hope you manage to get plenty of rest when you are at home. Take care xx


----------



## samiam

Yep. It's over. :cry: No D&C needed though and he's ordered a host of tests, so onward. Save my seat again, girls.


----------



## kizzyt

big hugs Sam xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Stay strong Sam - hope you'll be back with your forever baby soon!

Anyone else have to bite their tongue when they dip into other parts of forum and everybody is moaning cos they have pg symptoms - yes it's tough sometimes but how wonderful to be feeling all that!!!! Grrrr


----------



## kizzyt

I try not to let stuff like that get to me tbh, its not worth working yourself up, I think everyone can have a moan about stuff sometimes and that's what places like this are for, if you're feeling a bit crappy or low or tired or whatever you just need to vent and I am sure we've all done it or will do it. Same as when mates or whatever moan about their kids (oh she's being a little cow bag today etc), they dont really mean it, they love them to death but just having a little whinge, its life and it happens but I am sure everyone is very grateful to be in the position they are in. (Apart from the complete scumbags you see on the street etc screaming and swearing at their kids telling them they wish they'd never had them etc, they are the ones I could cheerfully punch!!! :))


----------



## kizzyt

on speaking of other parts of the forum though, I am not so keen on third tri, I dont know why I dont feel that comfortable in there? I loved first and loved second even more, it felt a lot like people wanted to share advice, stories, wisdom etc in both but in third I dont get the same vibe. I rarely post in there but I admit I've started reading some birth stories!! I do love our thread though because we all "know" each other and care what each others doing and where we're at :)


----------



## Chilli

You're right Kizzy! I don't get worked up, just have to stop myslef saying stuff... I wasn't brave enough to dip into 1st or 2nd triu much but I feel much more comfortable with my girls here and TTC buddies

So thanks for that all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! Congrats to the V day girls! When exactly is that??

As for the forum, I dont even go to the other parts of the forum very often anymore... You girls are just about it for me now. Aside from the odd time when I have some extra time to kill. lol

Afm I've been a bit mia as my sister is home on her yearly visit from Singapore, though this year she is moving to China. AnywayI have been spending a lot of time with her. We went shopping yeaterday not intending to actually purchase but just to look at what I want and ended up coming home with a stroller for me. She purchased me the Quinny Buzz. There was a floor model on sale so we saved $150 off the price so just couldn't pass it up, and it still comes with the full warrenty in case something were to break or go wrong! So I am a Quinny Buzz girl and mom will be getting me the Maxi-cosi infant car seat to go with it. Gotta love family!

On another note I was wondering if I could get your oponions... I have a crib, given to me by my sister who has had 3 children in it. Almost in perfect shape, aside from needing a new matress (well not even needing, I think I'd just get one). However recently the safty rating has changed to not accomidate cribs with drop sides. I'm not sure if I should be looking to get a new crib or just using the one I have. On one hand I think heck there a a lot of prople who dont even have a crib I should be fine with this but then I also think "what if" maybe I should just get a new one..... What do you all think??


----------



## kizzyt

Hey Imp,

V Day is at 24 weeks so not long to go for you now!! :)

Re the crib, I am not sure I'd actually go and purchase a new one, I'd either use the one you have or do without, it's a big expense and bubs might not be in it long. I also am a bit of a believer in instinct and if you can see that the three bubba's who've been in the crib before are all fine, then I'd trust it for yours. These safety rules, although there to protect us and our baby's change so often that no one can keep up with it!!

UK ladies (not sure if this works outside of UK) I joined this website today, there's some great offers on breast pumps, bottles etc on the members only part, have a look https://www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/ not sure what else everyone else has joined but I'm with the boots club, tesco baby, sainsbury's little ones, asda etc, well worth joining lots of different places and getting your offers :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hello ladies, I have days and days and days to catch up on, I know! I hope I am finding you all well today on this wonderful Friday!

Sparkle--Love your ticker hun, so happy you have posted it and so very excited for you!:happydance:

All our lovely teachers--Like others have said, I am so jealous of you all for your summer breaks! haha But I am so happy that you are all going to get some much deserved time off in the coming weeks to rest up, relax and prepare for your little ones! 

Shell--Happy V-Day hun! :thumbup: Also, Happy Birthday to you for tomorrow!! :cake: So glad to hear that you are doing so well. I hear you on the tired thing, I don't think the exhaustion has ever gone away for me. Hopefully with school getting out for you soon, you will get some energy back!

Kizzy--Grats on getting your pram ordered hun, it sounds lovely!! Also, congrats on 30 weeks! Not much longer now!!! :happydance: I hope your GTT results came back ok, thinking of you!

Bean--so sorry to hear about your DH's truck being stolen. I hope insurance was able to help out some, although I know it never fully replaces the loss. As for bump size, mine actually changes throughout the day. In the morning the bump is much smaller and by the afternoon, I feel like I have a watermelon sticking out of my belly! I think it is common from what I have heard for us to notice that change from day to day.

milos--hope you are able to find your pram on ebay for a good price! your choice sounds lovely too! Hope your midwife appt went well!!

Neffie--Happy Birthday to you too this weekend lady! :cake: Not much longer until the 15th for you, just one more week! Excited for you!

lil--hope you are doing well hun and thinking of you with your upcoming scan next week!! 

sam--:hugs: still thinking of you and your seat is absolutely being kept warm, i hope the test results give you some answers and that you are back with us next cycle!!

vix--I really hope you are able to get your blood pressure sorted out hun, low bp and high bp can be soo difficult to handle during pregnancy. Also, I hope your GTT went well and you get good results!! As for me destressing, I will be able to do that for sure once the in-laws are gone on Monday!! :winkwink:

Imp--I hope you are having a wonderful time visiting with your sister, so lovely that you are both making the time to spend together before she moves. As for the crib, if I were you, I would get the name, model and id of the crib off of the crib itself (it should be there on the crib) and you can then do a safety search online to see if that crib is high risk or not or if it was one of the ones involved with safety issues that arose. That should enable you to make the choice you feel is best! Cribs are indeed expensive!!

Chilli--I hear you on visiting the other forums. I am often just a lurker there and read, but don't comment. Every now and then I will pipe up in some threads, but it is usually just the fun little threads or when I feel I can help somewhere. I try to avoid all the drama threads, there are so many! I agree with you and the other ladies, I am so happy to have our Femmes Fetales group, you ladies rock!!! :thumbup:

AFM: Inlaws came in last night. Not even 24 hours and my 19 year old brother in law had the toilet in the main bathroom clogged--argh!!!:growlmad: Couldn't plunge it out so we had to go buy a snake. Fortunately that worked, so I didnt have to spend $100.00 on an emergency visit from the Roto Rooter man (or lady!)! Other than that, so far so good. I am trying so hard not to be neurotic about my house, but it takes me so long to clean it these days, that I just pray it is not destroyed too badly by the time they leave on Monday!! [-o&lt;

Good news though! Baby furniture is out for delivery, so today I should have Grace's crib, dresser and mattress!! The bedding set arrived yesterday and I LOVE it!! So very excited!! :happydance:

Also, DH got to feel Grace for the very first time last night, it was magical!!


----------



## kizzyt

erm - buy a snake??? WHAT? haha!

lovely that your OH got to feel Grace, awwww so cute!! xxx


----------



## neffie

Urrrgghhhh! I just lost my entire post. :hissy: Here goes again, hopefully I won't forget anything.

Chilli - 2 and 1/2 weeks is not too far away. Enjoy your time off! I hear you on the part about ladies on other threads complaining about having pregnancy symptoms. It reflects off differently on those of us who have had a loss. At the same time, many of them have not experienced a loss, so I think it's only natural for them to feel that way. As far as posting on the other pregnancy threads, I haven't done so either. I glance from time to time, but that's about it. Nothing wrong with them, I just like the comfort of being here with my TTCAL/PAL friends. :friends:

Lil - Your scan is right around the corner. Good luck! I'm sure everything will be fine though.

Amber - Great news that baby Grace is doing well, and OH could finally feel her kick. Have fun painting/decorating the nursery once he's back. Sorry to hear about the bathroom clog. Glad you were able to sort it out without too much hassle. Hope the rest of your time with the in laws is less stressful. Oh, and happy V-Day! I still sit here in amazement seeing how so many of you are already that far along. Boy, time sure does fly by!

Vixmar - Good luck for your upcoming GTT. Hope you don't have GD. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time with all the comments. Your little girl will be here soon though, and I'm sure once you have her in your arms, those comments will be the last thing on your mind. :hugs:

Sam - Sending massive :hug: your way. Your seat is still warm, so I hope you come back real soon to sit on it. :hugs:

Kizzy - Hope all went well with your GTT test. And happy 30 weeks! Not long to go now. Only 14 days left at work, WOW!

Shell - Happy V-Day to you as well! And yes, we are birthday buddies! :cake: My b-day is tomorrow as well, although I'd kill to be 24 again. :haha: Only 6 days left for you? And you don't go back until June of next year? Ok, now I'm getting a bit nosey. How are you managing to pull that off? :winkwink: Hope you have a great day tomorrow!

Bean - Hope you get some R&R. Working until 38 weeks seems like what I'll be doing as well, if all goes well.

Imp - That's great you've got the stroller out of the way. As for the crib, I say that as long as the drop down side locks back securely into place, and the crib is sturdy as a whole, there's no reason to get a new one. V-Day is viability day. It is when you get to 24 weeks. The baby's odds of surviving at this stage are a lot higher than before.

:hi: to anyone I missed.

AFM, not sure yet what we're going to do for my b-day tomorrow. I'm sure OH has something up his sleeves, he usually does. I'm just excited to spend the day with him. I'm sure he'll give me some extra belly kisses & rubs on my special day. 1 week until our scan. It can't come soon enough...we want to see our little Coco again (just bigger this time around!) :winkwink: I got the results back from some recommended genetic testing we had done at our last appointment, and all the results came back negative. So I feel like a hurdle, albeit a small one has been crossed.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--haha, not a real snake! =) You ladies may call it something different over in Europe. A "snake" is what we here in the states call a long coil of flexible metal that we funnel down into the pipes to clear them out! Sorry if I freaked you out, haha!


----------



## Chilli

I didn't like to ask Amber - thought you just had well trainined reptiles!!!?? Eugh sometimes I'm glad all my inlaws are on the other side of the world and never get to visit - although the prospect of visiting them for 3 weeks hardly fills me with joy either!

Yeah for results and scan Neffie! and for OH feeling kicks Amber


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Amber - I did have visions of a snake going down your loo. Thanks for clearing that up.

Imp - thats great about getting a reduced pushchair.

Hope everyone is ok. So much going on. 

Dhs truck still missing so just going down insurance route. Could take a while though so he is using my car to work. 

IMy throat is still bad - have got antibiotics. Its a 10 day course and have to take 2 four times a day. Have not started yet as feel a bit concerned about it.

Hope everybody has a good day. XX

I agree about other threads. I visit a few journals from people I have met on other threads - Loveanurse being one of those. Otherwise just stick around where I know and feel welcome tbh. XX


----------



## milosmum

Sounds like we are all the same with the other forums - I stick with you guys, a TTC forum where I know the girls and an ectopic pregnancy support one. The ectopic one gave me so much help after my ectopic and I like to pop in to catch up with those girls and the babies that have come along since our ectopics. 
I am always reading the birth stories and some of the product/store review shopping ones are helpful!

xxx


----------



## bethenasia

OMG! You guys, I've finally graduated! I got my :bfp: today! If all goes well, I should be due around March 6, 2012!

I'm still in shock!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Beth.. wahoo.. congrats and H & H 9 months..


----------



## milosmum

congratulations beth, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## sparkle

Yay Beth! What wonderful news!!


----------



## sparkle

Ladies,
I'm going to be pretty busy for the next few weeks. I finished school, yay! And yesterday flew with the little man to my parents in Jersey. We're staying here for 3 weeks with hubby joining us next week!

Thinking of you all
Xx


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo Beth!! 
I had wondered where you were, as hadnt heard from you over in TTCAL for a while. But it seems you must have been having plenty of :sex:, and making that baby!
Congrats Hun, you so deserve it! :yipee:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Have a great time in Jersey Sparkle.
Do pop in and let us know how you're getting on :)

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Beth that is fab news how exciting.

Have a good break Sparkle. 

Hi everybody hope that you are all having a good weekend. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Beth!!!


----------



## bethenasia

Thanks everyone! I'm working on staying positive through the fear all of us in thread thread know. Part of that is figuring out a fun way to tell parents and siblings (who all live far away). Any ideas? And how long did you guys wait before telling family and friends? I think I want to tell family sooner than later, especially my mom. What did you guys do?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Beth

I told parents and my husband told his mom straightaway. Then a few week later I told my brothers and a couple of close friends. After scan I then told everyone..... or atleast it made its way round. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Beth with my first pregnancy we told people right away... with this one I was scared and didn't want to have to go through the pain of having to tell people we lost it, so we waited till 3 months and told our parents (on mothers day with a happy mothers day grandma card), siblings, and close friends. After that we just let work get around on its own.


----------



## neffie

Beth - *Congrats!!!* That's fab news! :) Wishing you a H&H pregnancy. As for telling family & friends, we are waiting until our 12 week scan to tell our families & close friends. We'll wait for a few more weeks after that before we share the news with everyone else. It just varies from person to person. If you're ready to share the news, I say go for it.

Sparkle - Enjoy your time with your parents!

Bean - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had a fab b-day with OH! :kiss: A lovely dinner, and of course lots of belly kisses & rubs as I had imagined. Some of my gifts included a baby blankie, a pregnancy body pillow (which I used for the first time last night, and am totally in love with!!), and a doppler! I had not planned on buying a doppler to avoid any potential freak outs, but I know OH would love to hear the heart beat, so I'm totally fine with it. Have to stay positive, right? We're still going to wait until after our scan this week to start using it.

Have a great day!


----------



## Amberyll23

:yipee::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS BETH!!!! :happydance::yipee:

So happy for you hun!!!! That is wonderful news!!!

I promise to catch up with everyone later today/tomorrow, in-laws just left town and I am bogged down with a boatload of work on a Monday. I hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Lovelies!

I'm writing quickly from work to let you all know that I haven't forgotten about you and hopefully I will be back on track soon.

We moved two weeks ago and still no internet in the house...in France this tends to be a major hassle and our telephone line was inactive for awhile in the new place so that pushes everything back even further.

I haven't had too much time to catch up on all the goings on as work is super busy and I'm not supposed to be playing on the internet if you know what I mean.

Much love and support to you all and I promise to get all caught up as soon as I can.

:dust:


----------



## milosmum

Beth - after 2 losses we were total chickens and told no one until after our 12 week scan! Well I had to tell my boss due to health and safety stuff at work and then I had to gag her to stop her telling everyone else at work (she was just excited for us!) After our scan we had DH family round for tea to tell them and a few days later we went home to Scotland and had tea with my family and told them too! After that it was just telling friends as and when we saw them although my best friend was on hols in Oz so I sent her a text with a picture of our scan to tell her which wasn't ideal but as I keep telling her it was her fault for being half way round the world when I needed to tell her something important!
xxx


----------



## lilrojo

We havent told anyone yet.. just my mom and sister know.. as they have gone through my 2 losses with me and knew we were trying.. but nobody else knows yet.. waiting a bit longer.. have my scan tomorrow so may tell at my dd's bday part at the end of the month.. we will see..


----------



## Amberyll23

Beth--I told my mother and grandmother right away (so I had their understanding and support). We waited until about 8-9 wks before we told his parents, and then 12 wks before we told everyone else (work, friends, extended family, etc.). Do what feels comfortable for you hun, everyone is different! 

Grand--good to hear from you hun! Hope you get your internet up soon, I would go crazy having to wait so long for it!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Imp - hope you are feeling well.

Neffie - over 11 weeks - wow.

Grand - good to hear from you.

Amber - Bet you are glad that you have your house back.

Lil and milo- hope you are both ok.

Hi to everybody else .......

Scan and clinic this afternoon

XX


----------



## pixie p

Just popping by to say hello to everyone! I hope you are all well! We have just got back from our 2 week sunny holiday in Menorca and ive yet to catch up on all ive missed so will do so later.

Had a lovely time away and have arrived back having entered 3rd Tri whilst away! :happydance:
Bump has grown loads but wether its baby or the all inclusive food on holiday im not sure :haha:

Will have a read through and see how you are all doing later once ive tackled the mound of washing and unpacking!


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck at your scan today Bean!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--good luck with your scan today too hun!!

Thinking of you ladies!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI ladies... Glad you had a nice holiday pixie!!

Bean can't wait to see picts, good luck on tour scan!

AFM, i know its early but my mother is thinking of having a shower/bbq for us while its still summer (Aug sometime?). Therefor I am thinking of getting a registry together soon. I was wondering if anyone had a list of things/must haves, or know where to find one to help make it easier?? 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## lilrojo

I cant believe how fast the last two weeks of waiting for my scan has gone.. the day is finally here to see how my peanut is doing in there.. hopefully see a perfect little baby and a nice strong hb.. :)

Good luck with your scan today too Bean.. :)


----------



## neffie

Lil - Good luck on your scan today!

Grand - Hope you're getting some R&R, and not grinding it out too much at work. That sure is a long time without internet!

Pixie - Glad you had a great time on vaca, and congrats on transitioning into 3rd tri! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: to all my preggo friends. Hope you haven't forgotten about little old me who's STILL waiting for a bl**dy BFP! 

Wow, that rhymes :rofl:


----------



## neffie

New - Your seat is warm as ever chickadee! Hurry up and join us, we're waiting on you! :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

neffie said:


> New - Your seat is warm as ever chickadee! Hurry up and join us, we're waiting on you! :flower:

I'm trying my hardest, honest :haha:
I can't wait for the day I can come on here and tell you all to shove up and make room for me.... oh I can dream can't I?!


----------



## neffie

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm trying my hardest, honest :haha:
> I can't wait for the day I can come on here and tell you all to shove up and make room for me.... oh I can dream can't I?!

I've got everything crossed that it won't be a dream for too much longer, and reality will hit soon. :flower:


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies.....

just wanted to pop in and let everyone know that the GTT test isnt half as bad as i had expected!! 
The hardest thing was no cuppa when i got up.... but the 2hr wait in clinic wasnt too bad, and the orange drink they give you to drink is just like strong orange!! Honestly peice of cake!! So if anyone else needs it doing, its nothing to worry about!!
My reults were on fasting 4.1, and 120min fast at 4.9 which im thinking is normal! So all smiles from me..... but if i knew i had gd then id have a explanation as to why my babys r so big!! Dont get me wrong, id hate for them to be underweight and poorly, but 9lb 2oz is a little big, id like a 8lb??? lol

Anyway ladies spk soon x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Just an update my scan went amazing.. baby was there and had a nice flickering hb.. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks everyone for you well wishes yesterday.

Lil great news on your scan.

Mine went well also. It was really detailed - they seemed to take ages and the sonographer was lovely. We had the littlest with us and she did a scan copy for him and his brother.

Had clinic after - they have upped my thyroxine as said that my levels have gone slightly low again so hopefully I will start to feel better soon.

Also have haematology appointment on 4th August because of LOw platelet count.

Hope everybody is well.

Wil try ad get a picture on but have to find my camera lead first. XX


----------



## neffie

Vixmar - Glad to hear that all went well with your GTT test.

Bean/Lil - Great news on your scans! Waiting for pic updates. :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone.

OH & I went to our first prenatal class this week. The hospital where I plan on delivering offers a multitude of classes, and a lot of them are free so we're taking advantage of that. It was a very informative class! We'll be taking several more over the next few weeks, so we're looking forward to that. Next scan is in 2 days, so we're hoping to see a bouncy little Coco! By the way, did you guys have to have a full bladder before your NT scan? I called my OB office, and they said that I didn't need a full bladder (which I'm thankful for!), but I was just wondering if anyone was told differently.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. will try to upload a pic later.. my next appt is in 2 weeks.. and it will be a long one.. meet with the nurse educator first since this is my first baby in this different hospital.. have to learn diet etc.. lol then meet with my ob again.. but that appt is on the 27th.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil and Bean--fabulous news on your scans, so happy to hear that your little ones are growing big and strong!

Vix--glad your GTT test went well! Mine was hard not being able to eat for 3 hours (I had to do a 3 hour test), but I had a stash of snacks waiting for me! So glad you don't have GD, it is not as hard as I thought it would be to manage it, but pricking yourself all of the time can be a pain! 

Neff--for my early scans, they wanted me to have a full bladder, did a couple scans, then I had to go empty it and come back for more scanning. After my 12 wk scan, they have since had me empty my bladder before doing anything. Hope that helps! Also, glad you are enjoying the classes!!

New--all the FF seats are being kept warm, and I can't wait to have you with us hun! Your time is coming, I just know it!! :hugs:

I know I have more catching up to do, trying to do it as I can! 

DH is back in town safe and sound from NYC, Gracie and I are so happy to have him home!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Here a piccy of my scan from yesterday.. My peanut/bean/blob :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00568.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## milosmum

Lil - yeah for the peanut/bean/ blob and for the little flickering HB - great to see isn't it!

Bean - glan your scan went well too - where are the piccies!!!

Neffie - good luck for your scan tomorrow honey x

Vix - pleased your GTT went well I can't imagine getting out of bed without a cup of tea, congratulations on surviving that torture!

Amber - glad your DH is home safe x

Grand - how are you getting on without your internet, surviving without daily BnB updates?

AFM - off work tomorrow to drive south to a wedding on Saturday. Managed to find a dress to fit the belly and boobs into in the end and I think it makes me look pregnant rather than just fat! One of the other girls at the wedding is about 22weeks pregnant with twin girls so I can't wait to compare belly sizes with her!

Hope everyone has a good few days and I will catch up with you all next week xxx


----------



## Chilli

Great news on the scans ladies - I'm sure you both feel very relieved!


----------



## neffie

Hi Girls! :hi:

Will post properly later, but wanted to let you know that we're back from our scan, and Coco is doing great! We'll have the results of the NT & blood work back in a week, but based on the fluid measurement, and looking at the baby, both the u/s tech & doctor said that everything was fine. OH couldn't stop talking about the size of Coco's head. :haha: We continue to be over the moon, and will be telling our families this weekend! Here are some photos.








Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great news Neffie... those scan pics are great... I really hope I get another scan at 12 weeks.. :) have fun telling your families..


----------



## Vixmar

[QUOTE=Vix--glad your GTT test went well! Mine was hard not being able to eat for 3 hours (I had to do a 3 hour test), but I had a stash of snacks waiting for me! So glad you don't have GD, it is not as hard as I thought it would be to manage it, but pricking yourself all of the time can be a pain! 

Oh i didnt relise you had GD, did u have D b4 pregnancy?? did u have the 2hr test before the 3hr test then??
Sorry u have to test ur blood sugars, i test patients all the time and i hate pricking their fingers let alone my own lol x


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--Those pics are beautiful! Coco is growing big and strong, congratulations on such a wonderful scan hun!! Have fun telling the family this weekend! 

Vix--Yes, I was diagnosed with early-onset GD back around 12-13 weeks. I did not have Diabetes before pregnancy (at least not diagnosed). I may have been boarderline, but now they won't know until about 6 months after Grace is born, I'll have to go in for some tests. Testing wise, they did a 1 hour test for me first, I failed that one, so they then sent me for a 3 hour one, which I failed as well (2 out of 4 readings were high). It turns out that my levels are the worst right when I wake up (fasting level), so they think it is clearly a placenta issue--my body just can't keep up with the hormones from both myself and the placenta--so I just take 1 insulin injection at night before bed. My readings during the day are perfectly fine! The finger pricking actually hurts more than the insulin shot! :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

OK, Ladies!! I must apologize for being such a terrible friend recently, and not posting. But I finished work yesterday, so now I am free to catch up with you all every day!
I hope you are all well, and your bumps are all growing nicely....

neffie - hello birthday buddy! glad that you had a great day last saturday. I did too. So glad that your scan went well yesterday. Coco looks great! and good luck telling your families! also dont worry about being "nosey", for asking me how im getting so much time off work. I will explain later on in my post. 

Grand - sorry to hear your internet is still not up and running. Im missing your posts. Hope you come back to us soon. Love to you and Little Blue xx

Amber - great news that your OH can now feel Baby Grace move! that has been the hightlight of my pregnancy so far, watching the excitement on my OHs face when he feels Bo move. also, glad that the in-laws have finally left, and that OH is back home safe and sound.

Pixie - hope you had a great holiday in Menorca, and congrats on entering 3rd tri!

New - of course we are keeping your seat warm for you, my love. Have a great holiday!

Vix - glad your GTT went well and that you dont have GD. Hope you and Libby Grace are well.

Lil - congrats on the scan. your little peanut/bean/blob is so cute.

Bean - congrats on your scan. Looking forward to seeing your pics.

Milos - hope you have fun at the wedding. And i bet you look gorgeous in your new dress.

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: I finished work yesterday, and dont go back until 1st June 2012!! Now, I know that neffie wondered how I was managing this, so I will try to explain...
I teach in a school, so i get the next 7 weeks off on full pay as standard. I then start my maternity leave on 1st September. Here in the UK, we are all entitled to a year off work. Personally, my work pays me 90% of my wage for the first 6 months, 50% for the next 3 months, and nothing for the last 3 months. I cant afford to live on nothing (lol) so I am just taking the first 9 months off....which takes me to 1st June 2012. Hope that helps? :)
So, it was really sad saying goodbye to all my colleagues yesterday. But its the wonderful children who I will miss the most (they all have varying disabilities and special needs, and I love them all to bits!) But now im finished for almost a year, so I am going to do plenty of resting, alot of household chores, and some meeting up with friends/family for lunches. And of course, getting ready for Bo's arrival!

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell Good to hear from you. Fab that you have finished and getting paid through hols. I will go back at a similar time to you but will go back after the hols for a bit. Was going to try and get to 36 weeks but think that may be a bit unrealistic with nursery and reception children - i am only part time though. 

Enjoy the relaxing now. XX


----------



## shelleney

Hey Bean.
A lady at my work just had her baby boy 6 weeks ago. She worked til 35 weeks, and recommended that I DIDNT do the same! she said that she was utterly exhausted every day, and felt useless in the classroom.
Even though I am only 25 weeks, when I officially start my mat leave on 1st september, I will be 32 weeks, which I think is an acceptable time to finish. Im just lucky that I get these extra 7 weeks off beforehand.

I hope that you enjoy your summer holidays, and get plenty of rest before you have to go back in september. Good luck!!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! I'm just checking in to see how everyone's doing. Looks like all is going well!! 

Afm. As I said before dh could kinda feel lo moving. But just a tiny tiny tap. Well we finally had some time to relax together last night and I had him checking out my belly again and he really felt the movement. It was priceless to see his face. My whole tummy actually bumps up where lo is kicking/moving around and I think it kinda startled him. But he loved it!! Lo's moving sooo much now it's such a Weird feeling.


----------



## shelleney

Aww, thats such lovely news Imp :hugs:
xx


----------



## bethenasia

I just wanted to say that the GD test is one thing I am happy I don't have to go through that the rest of you do. I'm already type 1 diabetic, so I don't have to do those three hour fasting, but still having to drink that nasty drink on a uncertain stomach, just to find out that GD is there. That's one time in my life that I'm happy to already be diabetic!


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey ladies just stopping by to say hello and say sorry for not being around for the last million weeks lol!! Finding out gender on wednesday caaant wait :D

so whats the gossip?


----------



## neffie

Shell - My jaw literally dropped to the floor as I was reading your maternity leave situation. :haha: No lies here....I'm sooooo green with envy! :winkwink: That totally rocks! Enjoy it to the fullest. Hope you and Bo are doing well.

Bean - Happy holidays!

Imp - That's great that your OH has started to feel the LO's movements.

Beth - Hope you're doing well.

Sam - Good luck on your scan on Wed!

AFM, finally shared the news with our families this weekend, and it was so amazing seeing their reaction. :cloud9: Many tears of joy were shed, especially when they saw Coco's scan pictures. :winkwink:

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Chilli

Love it Neffie!


----------



## Chilli

Shells - I'm a teacher too but don't get anywhere near the great deal you are! Hope to be off around the same length of time but will be surviving on £450 a month SMP for last chunk so depends just how much that affects us... really want to be off for as long as poss though... been waiting so long for this baby and also is my daughter's first year at school and want to be able to go to everything and drop off/pick up


----------



## shelleney

Aww Chilli. I hope you can afford to take the maximum amount of time off work. It will be wonderful for you to enjoy the 1st 9 months of your baby's life, plus your daughter will love having you around before and after school. I hope you can make it happen.
Its going to be a real struggle for me to live on half my wage for those 3 months...but i consider it to be totally worth it!!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to make you green with envy Neffie. Wasnt trying to show off :blush:
Great news about you telling your families. Its lovely that they are so happy for you! Take care xx


----------



## neffie

Shell - Don't apologize. :haha: It's a great system you have, so make the most of it. :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle

Shell lucky you! I had something similar with Cormack. He was due end of now and I wanted to work til oct half term. Unfortunately c came early so it didn't quite work like that! Then I officially went back to work on 10th July, but school finished for summer on 9th so I ended up getting paid again for the summer holidays. It was great!

Neffie- so glad your scan was perfect... 2 weeks til our next one!!

We're having a fab time in jersey! Yesterday was our 1st wedding anniversary and it was great. We had a meal and a stay in a hotel just the two of us (and bumpy!) and I even had a glass of champagne (shhh) xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. hope your all doing well..

Im a SAHM, so hope I dont make you all jealous over that.. I love it.. my dd will be two in 13 days.. so been busy planning her party.. :) Im very excited.. as were telling dh's family at her party.. it will still be a bit early but I believe all will be okay this time.. just feel it.. 

Hope you all had a great weekend.. Yay Neffie for telling family.. bet the reactions were just wonderful..

My next drs appt is in 9 days.. exciting.. wont do much.. but just makes me feel better seeing him.. at least until my next scan.. :)


----------



## shelleney

Aww, glad you had such a lovely wedding anniversary Sparkle. You both deserve it after the year you've had :hugs:

Yes, being a SAHM does make me jealous, Lil. :sick: lol. I dont think that its too early to tell your family about your bean. I was about 9-10 weeks when I told the family this time round. Good luck! let us know how they react!

xx


----------



## angelashope

Hi my friends-
All though I have been missing in action, I have been following you all closely! So much good news! I am also a teacher and finished last week-took a week of holiday with hubby at the lake and will teach summer school starting next week! I am hoping to work as long as possible in the fall because I am afraid I will make myself a little crazy if I have time off prior to L&D-I will freak myself out! Looking forward to hearing more from everyone and being a part of the conversations agaon-I have missed you'se!!


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - Happy belated anniversary! Glad you're having a fab time with your family. Good luck on your next scan!

Lil - Uh, yeah of course I'm jealous at your SAHM situation. :haha: Have fun telling OH's family!

Angela - :wave:. Hope you had a great holiday with OH. I hear you on the working to keep yourself busy before L&D...get some R&R at the same time though.

:hi: to everyone else.

I finally mustered up the courage to use the doppler this weekend. OH held the probe, and I held the monitor. I had an idea of Coco's position from the last scan, so based on that OH put the probe on my belly, and voila...we found the heartbeat right away! It was *AMAZING!!!* :cloud9:. Now I'm getting really greedy, but we've decided not to over do it. We'll probably stick to using it no more than a couple of times a week. We also went for our 2nd prenatal class. It was great!


----------



## kizzyt

Hello ladies!! 

Hope everyone is doing well, it sounds like it from all the great posts!!

AFM, I had antenatal at the docs today, they found a slight trace of urine in my protein which was also there three weeks ago so he's called me back to see the m/w in a weeks time rather than waiting three weeks for my next appt just to be on the safe side. My BP was higher than normal but still within the "normal" range so not high at all but I think it's good they are keeping an eye on it as I certainly dont want to develop pre-eclampsia and if I do I want it monitored of course. I am not stressing about it, I dont see the point in getting panicked and worried so staying cool :thumbup: I also got the results of my GTT which were fine but the blood tests showed I am slightly anaemic so I've been given tablets for that. Again not worrying about it, its all controllable and I am sure will be fine. :) As for Tinks, she's moved positions and is now head down. EEEEK! not engaged or anything but she's getting in the right position, clever little thing, hehe. I am sure I am going to be early but even if not I cant believe it's only 8 weeks away!! My mum is getting all excited and wants us to go shopping this week for my hospital bag stuff and get it packed to be on the safe side. haha! Eager much?? 

big kisses to all ladies and bumps xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Wow, kizzy 8 weeks thats all that is left.. your pregnancy has flown by.. cant believe it.. so excited for you.. you have 8 left and im only 8 lol.. so fun.. 

AFM-tired of this heat.. its 96 out today and feels over 100 with the humidity.. ugh.. oh well.. im tired and wishing i could have a nap.. :) have my next appt next wed.. so excited.. nothing much happening at it.. but still fun to check base.. :) 

Hope your all well..


----------



## angelashope

Neffie: Thats so exciting about the doppler, I just know I would go crazy with over use if I had one and be sneaking listens in when DH wasnt around :)
Kizzy: 8 weeks and moved into position wow!!! and you are so calm! I hope I can be as calm as you when I get there!
Lil: I here you on the heat, we are in the middle of a heat wave here in ontario as well , thank goodness for air conditioning, good luck at your appt next wed!
Happy hump day to everyone, stay cool!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. I just got back from my midwife appt, and got the results from my last ultrasound. Everything looks unremarkable, which is good. Only one small concern, my placenta is low laying. This only means that I have to go for another ultrasound and make sure its moved up. If not I'd have to have this baby by c-section. Either way I'm fine with it though as long as my baby is healthy. My midwife isn't concerned though as its not right over top of my cervix, its about 1 inch away so she thinks its already started to move. Next ultrasound Aug 30th just to be sure. 

I also have our 3D ultrasound booked for Aug 14th! Cont wait for this! Everyone thinks we are having a girl, we'll find out here!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Wednesday everyone! I'm having a bugger of a time finding time to post! Have been so busy with work (which is both good and bad, haha!)

Shell--glad you are doing well and finally have the time to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy at home! I think it is wonderful! I wish I was able to take the time off, but in my position at work (supervisor), it just won't be possible. I'm not even taking the 90 day FMLA we can get here in the states. I'm taking 20 days off, then working from home for 2 months, then back to work full time. It will be interesting!

Sparkle--Happy belated Anniversary hun! It sounds like you had a wonderful time! GL with your scan!!

Angela--good to hear from you hun, glad all is going well! Hope you had a good holiday and good luck with teaching summer school! Don't wear yourself out!! 

Neffie--so glad to hear things went well telling the parents and how exciting at you getting a dopplar and hearing little Coco! Glad the prenatal classes are going well!!

Kizzy--I can't believe you are 8 weeks away already! Wow time has sure flown by!!! Glad to hear Tinks is getting herself in the right position, she is indeed clever making it easier for her momma!

lil--I hope the heat is not pressing on you too badly. I know you all were steaming yesterday. It is headed our way (Pittsburgh) and we are going to D.C. this weekend, where it is supposed to be even worse. Being pregnant during a heatwave is not fun, that is for sure! All I can say is thank god for Central Air!! I hope your appt goes well next week!

IMP--glad your results came back good! And try not to worry about the placenta. I had the same problem and it has since moved away from the cervix. Your midwife told you the same thing my gyn told me, plenty of time for it to move away. I am exited for your private scan! Will definately want to see some pics!!

Sorry if I missed anyone! I hope all of you are doing well!

AFM: 26 wks today, feeling little Grace move more and more each day (yesterday she gave me a good poke after I ate a banana! haha). As I said above, we are off to Washington, D.C. this weekend to visit with friends and to pick up some more hand-me-down baby stuff that my friend has been holding for me! Should be a fun, albeit HOT weekend!!


----------



## milosmum

Wow Kizzy -- only 8 weeks to go thats amazing! Hope you are feeling well, when do you start mat leave?

Neffie - great news on the doppler. I don't have one cause I would use it all the time but then again I can just have a peek at baby on the ultrasound machine at work!

IMP - try not to worry about the placenta. Mine is exactly the same but they said its a 9 out of 10 chance it will move and we can have a normal delivery. I don't get rescanned til 34 weeks to see if it has moved though!

Amber - enjoy your trip to Washington. I hope its not too hot and you can relax and enjoy the trip. Very exciting to get some baby goodies too x

Grand - any news on your internet, its very quiet around here without you!

AFM - had a great time at the wedding and I managed to fit into my dress, although my high heels only lasted an hour! My bump was about the same size as my friend who is 22 weeks pregnant with twins so we had fun talking babies x Just been this afternoon and bought our pram second hand off 'gumtree' really pleased with it - few marks and scrapes on the frame but nothing I wouldn't do myself within weeks! 
Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks ladies, its certainly flying by now! I am starting to feel prepared and getting my mind set into it. Although I had a f'd up WEIRD dream last night that Neill (my OH) was breast feeding from me!!! EEEIIIWWW!! It was horrible, really freaked me out! haha!

Re mat leave I officially start on the 1st September, but taking holiday from 16th August confirmed yesterday, exactly one month before my EDD. But over the next 4 weeks I am working 2 days per week from home (like today), 2 in the office and 1 days holiday so it's not to bad. I have a long and shitty commute to work so it was becoming really hard, lots of changing underground trains etc so not having to go into the office too much is so much better for me! Then I will hopefully take a year off and go back next September ideally in a part time position but I dont know if that's feasible as I am a senior manager in my company. That said they are not replacing me for the year I am off so I do feel like surely having me in three days per week must be better than nothing right?? :)

Amber, I cant believe how little time you are getting/taking off :( what will you do with Grace when you go back to work? I feel for you hun, and I know we're very lucky in the UK and I am especially lucky being able to afford a year off (although I may re-think that when I have NO money coming in at all!!)

Shell you have a great mat leave/package, how wonderful, must feel great to be off already!

Milos, glad wedding went well and good on you for even attempting high heels, I am impressed, mine are definitely confined to the wardrobe for the forseeable future!! I have my work summer party tomorrow night and a girls night out Sat and it will be flip flops all the way, shame the weather is so crap though here! (Essex/London).

Neffie, glad you are enjoying the doppler, I resisted the urge to get one as I know I'd be tormented by testing it all the time and probably drive Neil and everyone else around me mad! haha! that's the best bit about when they start kicking all the time, you just know everything is ok (and then they have a quiet hour or so and you have to start poking them to get them moving and reassure yourself again! haha)

IMP, glad scan went well hun x

Lil, I remember being 8 weeks and everything felt soooo far away and now I cant believe how quickly its gone, I am sure everyone else further along can tell you the same, for me from about 25 weeks has flown but everything after 12 weeks was certainly quicker in time than before.

Angelas I do feel quite calm, I am a relatively calm person I think (although I do have my moments and I am sure OH would declare otherwise sometimes haha) but I dont see any point in working myself up about stuff. I havent written a birth plan yet but when I do it will be very flexible and "loose" as I dont want to set myself up for a fall, you know? I am not even scared of the L&D part - YET! ask me again in a few weeks!! hehe!

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--I am so glad that you had such a wonderful time at the wedding!! I too am impressed that you managed to do high heels, even if you ended up having to change them, I don't think I would have lated 5 minutes! Also glad to hear that you were able to finally get a pram that you liked! :thumbup:

Kizzy--so glad that you are able to work from home now. I know if I had to take the bus/subway into the city each day, it would be driving me crazy by now (and I am not as far along as you!) Also glad to hear how well your work is working with you for your time off, that is great!

DH and I had a long, hard talk before we started TTC about the leave I would need to take and working with my job. I am not sure, I may have mentioned it somewhere before (I try not to mention it a lot), but we are both lawyers with pretty insane schedules. It is nothing for us to put in 10-12 hour days sometimes. My position as a supervisory attorney is pretty crucial in my firm, and they honestly could not replace me very easily (not because of me personally, but because of how hard the position is to train for), it took them 8 months to train me, and I am not even the Senior Supervisor (that would probably take another 8 months!). Fortunately, unlike DH, my position does not require a lot of travel (he travels all over the place). The only reason I can really take the first month off and work from home for 2 months is that the Senior Supervisor, Office Administrator and Managing Partner are going to cover for me while I am out. That is why I cannot be out for long.

As a result, after she turns 3 months old (I refuse to part with her sooner), Grace will be placed into a very well-accredited daycare, in the city, just a couple of blocks from my workplace, so I am close by and can come and see her during the day. I will also be cutting back my hours (will still be full time, but no more 10-12 hour days for me!), and the firm knows this. 

It was a really hard decision for me not to quit my job and become a full time mom. Both of my parents worked full time when I was growing up and I think I turned out pretty well, so at least I have their model to go by. But I know there are going to be many days where I want to be with little Grace and not in the office. I know it is going to be SO HARD!! That is why I am so glad I will be so close to her and able to see her during the day! 

Sorry for the lengthy post, but felt good to share and get it out!


----------



## angelashope

Amber: The balance between work and Mom must be so hard, I also work long days and love my job and so does DH so I am not looking forward to that part either. Grace is a very lucky little girl to have a hard working and confident momma and she will grow up happy and strong! You will do the best you can in both worlds and it will be hard but worth it :)


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - Wow, only 8 weeks left?? Your LO will be here before you know it. That's amazing that your work place is going to hold your job for the entire time that you're away. :thumbup:

Lil - I hear you on the heat. It's bloody madness right now! Hope it starts to get cooler soon, although I know that's not going to happen. :nope:

Imp - Like the other ladies have said, the issue should resolve itself in due time, and the placenta should move back into place. Glad to hear that everything went well with the scan!

Amber - Happy 26 weeks! This thread is soon going to be full of little baby pics. :haha: You all are moving along nicely towards D-day. Have fun in Washington! I hear you on the maternity leave & returning to work situation. I'm pretty much in the exact same boat as you. Will be taking 12 weeks off, and then the LO will go to day care.

Milos - Glad to hear you had fun at the wedding. You go girl with those heels! :thumbup: And yay for finding a pram!

:howdy: to anyone I missed.

AFM, I've been absolutely knackered the past couple of days, especially once I get home from work. Been headed straight to the bedroom to have a lay down. Haven't been able to workout in a week either. If all goes well, will hit the pool today. The bright spot of my day yesterday was getting to use the doppler again and hearing Coco's heart beat. :kiss: OH has put us on a schedule for the doppler use, so I have to abide by that. :winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

Urgh, these pregaday iron tablets are making me feel sick, I actually cried because of it, bloody hormones!! :(


----------



## milosmum

Urg kizzy - can you try a different iron tablet see if they don't make you sick?

Amber - sounds like you have your mat leave and return to work all planned. We are very lucky in the UK to get more time off. I am luckily planning to take about 9 months but then will need to go back full time to cover my boss (who has a year off work for other stuff in her life!) Dreading juggling baby, nursery and 10 hour days 4-5 days a week> still need to chat to my boss about it in the hope I might be able to do 3 days.

Lil/ Neffie - don't complain about the heat too much - us Brits are jealous cause its miserable and rainy here again! Suspect our summer may have been and gone!

xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Ladies - We finally set up internet last night...I can't wait to catch up...I'll have to go back 2-3 weeks now when we moved. I'll post updates and a proper post hopefully tomorrow AM before work if not then Saturday. X


----------



## Amberyll23

Glad to have you back, Grand!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome Back Grand..


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back, Grand :friends:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Poking my head in today before heading off for the weekend! Had a check up this afternoon with the gyn and all is well. Grace's HB on the doppler was 143 (she was wriggling around all over the place, was hard to pin her down!), my bp was good. I have to get a special sock for my right ankle--apparently the swelling in my ankles are affecting an old surgical site I have on my right ankle--I have a plate and 8 screws there from a nasty fracture I suffered in 2002 (3 surgeries!) and the swelling is causing this all to cramp my foot up pretty badly--the sock/hose is supposed to help alleviate that, here's hoping it works!)

I also have my next growth ultrasound for Miss Grace on July 29 (next friday). 

I hope you all have a great weekend! And may all my fellow north/northeast US ladies stay cool!!


----------



## grandbleu

Bonjour Mes Femmes Fetales! - I had a wee read this morning and so much lovely news.

*SamIam* - Many many hugs my dear...I am so sorry for your loss and your wee angel gone too soon. We didn't TTC for about two months after the loss then bought Conceive Plus and two months on that worked for us right away (as opposed to the two years it took to conceive our first wee nut). Much dust and courage for your TTC :dust:

*New* - Your seat is awaiting you hon - thanks for checking in.

*Sparkle* - I'm so happy things are going well - Jersey sounds so nice - I love islands...perfect place away from the rush of cities to just be blissfully pregnant and relaxed. Happy belated anniversary...I think a little glass of champagne to celebrate is wonderful.

*Shell* - Enjoy your school holidays - Your maternity leave sounds amazing - I'm jealous too :winkwink:

*Neffie* - Happy belated Bday! Congrats on your negative tests for genetic issues. What an awesome present - the preggo pillow...I have one of those long tube pillows that came with our apartment and it has been amazing - I call it the "worm" LOL

*Amber* - What a tough job you have - sounds very interesting as well - I think having your baby near you and you can visit during the day is great. OMG that toilet story sounds horrendous...I thought it was a real snake too LOL

*Imp* - about the crib - we got a dontated one as well and I think it's just fine...so it's not new but like Kizzy said it's not their forever bed just for a year or two. I've got a low-lying placenta as well...I'm a bit nervous...we'll see where it is on my next scan...so far the docs have said it's not a problem but the internet searches make me wary.

*Milos* - I have anterior as well and it definitely cushions the little kicks and punches. Wow you're working till 38 weeks - do you have a physical job or one that you can relax a bit? Don't push yourself too hard. Sounds like a nice wedding...heels are on their way out...gives me piggy feet now.

*Bean* - Sorry about your OH's truck - I hope insurance will take care of it. So glad you had a positive scan! 

*Beth* - MAJOR CONGRATS!!! :dust: happy and healthy 9 months!

*Pixie* - Good to hear from you - Lovely Spanish holiday you had there.

*Neffie* - Awesome scan news...I've always had to have an empty bladder - funny how all docs/techs are different with their preferences.

*Kizzy* - Super news that Tinks moved into position. I'm a nerd too - I'm starting to get mine and little blue's hospital bags ready now as well. We'll prepare them and then put them in the closet...the fact that my sister had her babe at 35 weeks makes me think I should be prepared sooner than later.

*Vix* - Ugh I hate the comments people make...you're too big...you're too small...touch the belly without asking...I hear you...seems like pregnancy opens the door to some insensitive and judgmental comments. I'm sure you are beautiful and pregnant!

*Angelas* - Nice to "see" you - I didn't know you're a teacher too - so many on the our little forum here!

*SamB* - Did you find out the sex?

*AFM*: Feeling great...OH and I finally DTD after many months (I think we've only done it 3 times since conceiving little blue) and it was nice to be close again. I was a little scared but so far so good. We love our little place here and I like my new town near the beach and train station and local market with fresh veg and fruit. It's only a 1 bedroom but it's perfect for a little family. We just got a crib donated as well as a changing mat and tons of little baby boy clothes...very nice since we're on a budget. Little blue is still kicking and boogying down there and his head is down. No complaints so far. I definitely suggest a pregnancy pillow or just a long tube pillow (what I have) for between the legs and supporting the belly during sleep...it's been a lifesaver.

So happy to be back amongst friends here! I'll update page one tomorrow since I shouldn't spend all day on the computer.

:kiss:


----------



## pixie p

Just thought id share a pic of my very nearly 30week baby and bump. Had a private scan done this morning, baby not being very cooperative and was not able to get brilliant pics so they have asked us to come back Wed eve to try again. Was lovely to see baby again :cloud9:

Welcome back Grand!!


----------



## milosmum

Nice to have you back grand, sounds like your new place is lovely and you are getting well set up for little blue. Loving the sound of the 'worm' think I may have to go a find one of those!

xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

HEY!!! yea i did we are offically team pink :pink: im sooooooooooo excited :D as you can see by the pix she is very dramatic  

Oh yea and they confirmed my due date to be the 20th Dec not the 24th now lmao!!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10









Untitled1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 10









Untitled2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 11









Untitled3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10









Untitled4.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--so nice to hear from you and your new place sounds wonderful! I would love to be within walking distance from shops and fresh food (and the ocean too!). Glad to hear little blue is growing big and strong, and I too may need to get myself a worm pillow, sounds like a great thing to have!

Pixie--lovely pics, and what a gorgeous 30 week bump!! 

SamB--grats on Team Pink hun!! :happydance: And your pictures are beautiful too, thank you for sharing them!

AFM: Back from a weekend in DC/Baltimore area. Came home with lots of hand-me-down goodies. 2 containers of baby clothes from 0-12 months, a nursing pillow, a changing pad, a breast pump, some miscellaneous newborn toys, a small vibrating/musical chair for the baby to rest in (not sure what those are called, but it is great!), and a wipe warmer. A pretty nice haul, my best friend has clearly been saving up for me!! Also had a lovely visit with our friends and their 1 1/2 year old little boy--he is growing so fast! Grand--it is so wierd you mention you and DH finally DTD after many months, DH and I also DTD after many months when we got home (sorry if tmi!), and I agree, it was so wonderful to be so close again, I was feeling pretty darn awesome afterwards!!! 

Busy 4 day week of work ahead for me, but Friday I am off and we get to see how big Grace is getting on our next US, so I am excited for that!! 

Hope you ladies are having a great Monday!


----------



## grandbleu

*Pixie P *- I agree - Lovely bump and beautiful photos!

*Amber* - I know after all these months it's nice to finally relax and be intimate...better take advantage because in a couple of months we'll be dead tired :winkwink: - What a sweet friend...those all sound perfect and useful things to have. I definitely suggest "the worm" LOL - Like I said it's just a long tube pillow not made for pregnancy at all but it works just the same

*SamB* - Happy Team Pink :pink: Still so many girls on this thread!

*Milos* - Get "the worm" - I've slept so much better with it. It looks like this: 

https://www.husqvarnaviking.com/fr/Images/content/Blog_images/round_pillow.jpg​


----------



## shelleney

Sam - what a beautiful little girl. Congratulations on team :pink:

Grand - I love my worm....but my OH is getting jealous of it :haha:

xx


----------



## milosmum

SamB - congratulations on your girl! Lovely photos x

Amber - what a great friend to keep you all those bits for Grace. Always nice to get free stuff! Good luck with the ultrasound on Friday x

Grand - I am on a mission to find a worm!

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-those pics are lovely.. yay for team pink.. :)

Grand-a worm huh.. will have to look into one as i get further along.. 

Pixie-lovely bump and beautiful scan pics.. thanks for sharing..

Just for an update for the front page
next appt is july 27th wednesday.. nothing fun just a general checkup


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls!

Milo - I hear you on the weather in the UK right now, but trust me...this heat is absolutely BRUTAL!! I'd prefer to be somewhere between the two. :winkwink: I agree that a pregnancy pillow is just amazing..mine is absolutely humongous! I didn't quite believe my eyes when I first saw it, but it totally works! :thumbup:

Grand - Welcome back! Glad to hear that things are working out well with the new place, and that the LO is doing well! :thumbup: for the freebies! That's always awesome!

Amber - Looks like you had a fab time in DC. That's great that you've got many of the things for little Grace squared away. Sorry to hear about your ankle...hope the sock eases up the pain! Good luck for your scan on Friday!

Pixie - Cute pics, & bump!

SamB - Congrats on team pink!!! Those pics are very nice!

:wave: to anyone I missed.

We got to listen to Coco's heartbeat again this weekend. It never gets old, and just makes me more greedy. In a very futile attempt, I asked OH the very next day if we could listen to it again, and was told to wait as per the schedule. :haha: We also looked at a few strollers, and think that we have narrowed down our choices to a few. We still have time until we buy one, but that's one less thing to worry about when the time comes. The next thing on our list is to make a decision on a daycare center. We have a few tours scheduled this week, so hopefully we'll be able to come to a decision on that soon. Also, got the NT results back, and they were negative with a risk of 1 in over 10,000 so that was great news!

p.s. Grand - My 16 week appt is on August 12. No scan...just visiting the doc for some tests, and to listen to the heartbeat on a doppler. Merci! ;)


----------



## bethenasia

I had all of that fun blood work and stuff last week and I also got to schedule my first ultrasound! We will go on the 5th of August to see the baby and to check the heartbeat. I'm so nervous, but I'm still super excited and optimistic. 

Oh, and my due date has temporarily been declared March 4 by the doc, but, because of my pre-existing Type 1 Diabetes, I will more than likely deliver earlier for both of our health.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
Just catching up with you all.....

neffie - aww, glad you finally bought a doppler, and that you're enjoying listening to Coco. and great news on the low risk NT results! hope you manage to find a stroller thats perfect for you.

Imp - hope your placenta moves before LO arrives. cant wait to find out what team you're on after your next scan.

Kizzy - cant believe how fast its all going for you now! glad you are starting to work from home more now, with less travelling. and having a whole year off with Tinks sounds great!

Amber - glad to hear Grace is giving you some good pokes. hope that your special sock helps your ankle. and your collection of hand-me-downs from your friend sounds great!

Milos - glad you had a good time at the wedding. and great news on buying a pram. which one did you get?

Grand - glad you're feeling so well. your little home sounds wonderful, im jealous! and im glad that you finally DTD with DH. make sure you get plenty in now, you will be too big before you know it!

Pixie - loving your bump. its gorgeous! and your scan pics are sooo cute!

Beth - ooh, exciting that you've had your scan date through! not long now!

AFM: so, im off work. and sitting at home everyday. not got anything to do, coz OH, family and friends are all working....watching TV, going on BnB, doing abit of housework everyday. Hmmm....
I do go to aqua natal classes on a Wednesday with my preggo best friend. Loving that!
Also, my OH is giving me little jobs to do. This week, my job is to pack my hospital bag (at 27 weeks!!) which is actually quite exciting! Next week, my job is to write, type up and print out my birth plan. Also exciting, but scary too!!
Has anyone else packed their bag/written their birth plan??

Hope you're all ok?? :friends:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Wow Shell, you are so organised, I havent started my bag OR my birth plan yet! what kind of things are you including in your plan? Mine is going to be very flexible I think! x


----------



## milosmum

Shells - wow seriously that is very organised! I have not even thought about a birth plan! I have a few things for my hospital bag but will need to do some major shopping at sometime soon to get all the bits for me and baby.

We eventually bought an icandy apple 3 wheeler job with big air filled tyres to cope with our gravel tracks and off road dog walks! Took me ages to decide but atleast it is one thing done!

A questions for all you ladies who are having their second ones - where would you recommend to get basic baby stuff, good quality but not too expensive for things like sheets, blankets and baby clothes in the first couple of sizes? 

AFM - midwife today for 28week check up and squiggle is doing well. Head down at the moment (explains the kicks in the ribs!) fundal height measuring exactly 28cm and heart beat sounded wonderful! She even managed to get my bloods with just one needle stick - what a relief! Next appointment 4 weeks time at the end of August x


----------



## sparkle

Grand- welcome back!! Glad to hear you and little blue are doing so well.

Shell- that is super organised! Well done... Maybe while your off you could also scope out some baby groups for when little one is here. When C was little I took him to a group that had some pregnant ladies too. Unfortunately it's now closed :(

Milosmum- what great news about your appt! I never measured correctly with C so fully expect not to again... 
We bought most of our baby bits from John Lewis, in terms of blankets etc... I have to say almost 3 years on they are still going strong. In terms of clothes we bought a few nb bits from marks and Spencer and then 0-3 from John Lewis. Although then C was teeny and prem so I had to send my sister on an emergency small clothes run and we ended up with next tiny baby which fitted best.
I have to say that certain brands didn't fit him well when he was tiny, but do now. He's not that tall and very skinny!!

Ive missed loads of ladies! Sorry xx

Afm- coming to the end of our 3 weeks in jersey. Had such a lovely time... Bump is growing well...


----------



## kizzyt

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well!! xx

I have a midwife appt this afternoon, extra one so they can check my bp/urine etc. I have had a bit of an up and down week really, firstly the awful iron tablets made me feel terrible, then at the weekend I was really tired and emo having a bit of an identity crisis which OH dealt with very well and let me ball my eyes out whilst doling out cuddles etc, then yesterday I felt rough again, lots of tummy pains, back ache etc so was tearful again, its not like me to be on a downer so I am glad that today I have woken up feeling fine and back to my happy self again! I am 33 weeks on Friday so I guess things are going to start to get a little hard, I am getting a trapped nerve in my back (sciatica I think) and getting to and from work is getting harder and I am so swollen by the time I get back so gonna have a good chat/moan to my midwife today for the first time (normally I say "yep, all fine, feeling great" because I am!) and hope that everything is ok with my tests and results :)


----------



## milosmum

Kizzy - hope your midwife appointment went well honey and you feel better and brighter today. Sounds like a bad week but hopefully she can give you some help and advice to make you feel better and your results are all good x

Sparkle - thanks for the advice - I was thinking of going with john lewis bedding and stuff seems to have good reviews x


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks Milos, back now and it was allllll good, so I am even happier now. She said the doctor had made a "waste of time appointment" haha, dont think she was impressed ;) no protein, great blood pressure, baby in perfect position, still head down but not too far to make things imminent and she said not to bother taking any of the iron stuff unless I feel I need to so I might do the odd one here and there. Sorted! :)

Love your pram Milos, I really wanted an iCandy, I have pram envy hehe! x


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - Yeah, my birth plan will be quite laid back too. im actually doing 2 birth plans - 1 for if i have my homebirth (FXd), and 1 for if i have to go into hospital. Im just including things like birth partner (OH), positions (upright), pain relief (entonox), etc. Nothing dramatic or strict! lol.
Sorry to hear you have had an "up and down week". Hope things start to look up for you soon. Im here if you need to talk/moan.

Milos - Oooh, your pram sounds great! I will be buying all of my baby clothes, blankets, etc from Asda or Tesco, as we are on a budget. You can buy some gorgeous little bits from there. Also, great news on the positive midwife appointment. Glad Squiggle is doing so well.

Sparkle - Glad you've had such a lovely time in Jersey. and great news on the growing bump! Do you have your dating scan booked for when you get back?

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with the doppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks also have the start of a YI ugh... 

Grand:
Next appt=possible scan is Aug 17th
Due date=Feb 29th


----------



## kizzyt

great news lil xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - Wow I'm impressed! I have to get organized. LOL

*Sparkle* - Enjoy the rest of your holidays...bump pic???

*Kizzy* - Excellent news - Glad you and tinks are well!

*Lil* - so happy for you :happydance: that's a great strong HB.

*PS*. I know the front page is lacking in updates...I will get there ladies...I have my one-on-one midwife appt. today...bit nervous...I wish it were in English...I don't know all these birthing words ugh!


----------



## lilrojo

Just thought I would share a pic from my scan yesterday..
 



Attached Files:







0727111933.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amberyll23

Afternoon/evening ladies!

Neffie--so glad to hear your NT results came back good, that is wonderful!! Wow, your DH is good at sticking to his guns about the doppler! I just know that I would be a sneak and try to hear without looking, haha! Hope your stroller and daycare hunts are going well!!

beth--excited to see those pics from your upcoming scan next week, I hope all goes well!!

shell--wow, you are being so productive with your time off, and so organized!! like the other ladies, I wish I had a fingers worth of your organization skills right now! hehe I really do need to start thinking about my birth plan, I have no clue where to start honestly, not a good sign!! :dohh:

milos--glad your midwife appt went well and baby is doing fine!! very nice pram selection btw! :thumbup: 

sparkle--your jersey trip sounds like it has gone very well, that is wonderful!! I too would like to see a bump pic!!!

kizzy--so glad to hear that your mw appt went well and that you got the iron sorted. hope that your sciatica is improving as well!

lil--glad your appointment went well and thank you for sharing the lovely pic! looks like baby is growing nice and strong, so wonderful!!

:hi: to anyone I've missed!!

AFM: Growth ultrasound on Miss Grace tomorrow, hopefully she is not growing too fast for mommy!! She has been so much more active these last few days, and she does seem to be getting more routine with her movements, which is a good sign!!

After much searching, I FINALLY found my diaper bag (believe it or not, this was considered by me to be one of my most important purchases--it took me longer to pick this out than the crib! lol). I have a link to it here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0014JJD3G 

I got the all black one. The manufacturer also has one that has a fleur d'lis design on it (not shown on amazon, but other vendors have it), but it was $15.00 more just because of the design!!! So I decided to be frugal about it (much to DH's delight! haha) and go with solid black. I really wanted a big bag with lots of room (since I am a notorious overpacker!) but one that also looked classy and was gender neutral in appearance so DH would not mind carrying it around. I should have it next week, very excited!!!

I hope you ladies have a great day! I am off of work tomorrow (yay!) so hopefully can get some of my other tasks on the list taken care of!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Very stylish bag hon...nice choice...especially the fact that OH can use it too without it looking "mommy" or too "girly". Enjoy your scan tomorrow - I'm sure she's getting big and strong.

Thanks for sharing your pic *Lil*! 

*AFM*: Midwife appt. went well - She was so cute and young...but well informed and fun to talk with even when I didn't know the right words in French. It was good and not so good.

*Good*: You can move around, take showers, exercise ball, different positions for labor/pushing, music, lights dimmed, can eat and drink until you are actually in the birthing stage, skin to skin right away and breast feeding on demand, OH can cut cord

*Bad*: 90% of women at that hospital given Oxytocin to regulate contractions (I don't want this - I think it's like Pitocin), Most women opt for epidural but you don't have to have one, You have to give birth (final stage) on your back, they will use forceps and cut (episiotomy) if they have to although she did say it wasn't very common, if there's an emergency OH not allowed to come during C-section

Seriously mostly *Good* - I think the one thing I really didn't like was automatically giving the artificial hormone to speed things up.

*BUT* I made a decision to do some more research and found a French/English speaking *Doula* two towns away (they don't really exist here in France and aren't recognized like in the USA so I'm lucky that one is even here!) and we are meeting next week. I need some coaching if I'm going to get through this birth without an epidural and to get some advice from her about maybe even trying to do a home birth. I feel really happy about my decision to get some help other than books and I hope that this will lead me to have the type of birth I want barring any emergencies obviously.

Wow that was a long essay...Anyone else trying for a natural type birth or hiring extra help like a Doula?


----------



## milosmum

Grand - sounds like you appointment was mainly positive but I agree with you about avoiding the oxytocin! (Pitocin is the trade name for oxytocin which is the active ingredient) AN english/french doula sounds perfect to help support you and your decisions while you are in labour - you might need someone to fight your corner to avoid unnecessary meds.

I too would like to try to go as natural as possible. We will hopefully all being well deliver at the local midwife lead unit where you can't have an epidural as there are no doctors! They have a huge new pool and encourage different positions, moving around etc. I am also trying some hypnobirthing (could not afford the course but doing an online program and MP3) only problem is that every time I listen to the relax MP3 I fall asleep half way through! Its only 30 mins long and I have not yet heard the end of it despite listening to it every night before bed! Need to try again at a time when I am less sleepy and then maybe I can move onto trying the next track!

Hope your doula meeting goes well x


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--glad you had a good visit and also glad you were able to find a doula that you can meet with, I hope that meeting goes well and she can give you some more options so you can get the natural birth that you want! Keeping my fx'd for you!

I have to admit, I am probably not going to go the natural birth route, as I probably won't have the option due to my GD, which is ok. I have a very low tolerance for pain, so I am pretty sure I'm going to want an epidural. I am not so sure on the other drugs though, I plan to do my research. They are probably going to have to induce me early though, so that means drugs. We shall see.

I absolutely do not want forceps used for Grace's delivery, however, I don't even know if I can ban that from happening or not (something else I will have to look into!). I would rather they cut me open via C-Section than deliver her via forceps--I just can't bring myself around to being ok with them, I've read too many horror stories of harm they have caused to little ones. As for episiotomy, again, I will happily take the cuts and stitches if it means she comes out ok without any harm!!


----------



## lilrojo

Grand-I am going to try to go all natural this time around.. had drugs with my dd and it honeslty still hurt like hell anyways... and i tore and needed stitches.. I really hope your doula meeting goes well.. :)


----------



## sparkle

Grand- just a quick one. I had a very long labour with C but only used gas and air as pain relief. He was an emergency forceps delivery tho as he was too far into the birth canal for a c section I found out afterwards. His heart had slowed right down and it was a case of out now or else.
I really want to birth this baby naturally too.


----------



## shelleney

Lil - glad your appointment went so well. But im surprised your Dr even tried to find a 9 week heartbeat with a doppler? That must have been worrying for you when he/she couldnt find it. At least the scan showed that everything was well. Great news!

Amber - please dont feel bad because you are not as organized as I am...I am now at home full time, so have plenty of time to be organized. If I was still working like you, I wouldnt have time for anything baby-related. I love your changing bag, its so classy! Mine is also black for the same reason as yours - I would feel guilty asking my OH to carry a pink or flowery bag around with him. Lol. Good luck with Grace's growth scan today. Hope she is growing at the perfect rate.

Grand - it does sound like your appoinment went well. Far more positives than negatives. Great news about all the low-risk birthing stuff. But sorry to hear about the Oxytocin. I am stating in my birth plan that i do not want it under (almost) any circumstances. I just do not feel that it is neccessary, and believe that it ruins your chances of a natural birth. I trully hope you do not need it. Also, just to let you know, we have the same rule here in the UK about not allowing OHs into theatre for an EMCS. I think thats normal everywhere (although horrible). Finally, I think your decision to hire a Doula is a great idea. I dont fancy one myself, but I think it would be wonderful for you to have an English/French speaking advocate to guide you through it all. Good luck!!

Milos - your Midwife-led Unit sounds lovely. So relaxing and low-risk. And if they cant physically give you oxytocin/epidural, then you're guaranteed your natural birth (unless you have to move due to complications). But I often think that hospitals give you these unnecessary interventions, because they are available, not because you need them. Just my opinion though. Good luck with your natural birth!

Amber (again) - sorry that your GD means you will have a high-risk labour. But im glad that you are OK with that. I understand your fears regarding forceps, but Im not sure if they are worse than a C-Section? I think I would rather have forceps than a C-Section (although, in an ideal world, I would have neither). Good luck with whatever decision you decide to make.

Sparkle - sorry to hear you had such a tricky time with C. I hope that its true what they say, and 2nd time round its so much easier for you.

AFM: i spoke to my midwife last week, and she says that she will support me 100% in my decision to have a home birth (and that the other midwives in my area will also support me) even if the consultant at the hospital isnt too keen on the idea. So I think im going to go for it :) I want a water birth, and will be hiring my pool quite soon. I am hoping to just need Entonox (gas and air), but obviously if I am struggling to cope, I will be transferred to the hospital (5 minute drive from my house) for an epidural. We shall see what happens.
Also, its my 3D/4D scan tomorrow. woohoo! im so excited about seeing Bo's little face. and hopefully getting our gender confirmation so that we can go out and buy lots of pink things! I will post the pictures up ASAP.

Hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## kizzyt

this is my changing bag, my friend bought it for me on sale for £30 as my baby shower present :)

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-peace-blossom-laminate 

cant wait to use it!!

I also have the Boots freebie one (black and grey) for Neil to use, he wouldnt be up for the yummy mummy one haha!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

wow loads going on. Have not been commenting much but have been reading. Everyone sounds like they are making lots of decisions and getting organised. Reading about Bags has reminded me that I need to get one. Had forgot about one of those. Need to get everything down from the loft and see what I already have - definetly no nappy bag there though I threw that out as it was ruined.


XX


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - when I clicked the link, it took me to the website, but didnt show me your bag. But when I looked at the bags on offer, they are all gorgeous!! Im jealous! mine's black and boring :cry: lol. ooh, thanks for reminding me, I keep forgetting to join the Boots baby club! will do it today!

Bean - thanks for stopping by! i cant believe you are over 23 weeks already! time is going so fast, hey?

xx


----------



## kizzyt

oh really, mines the peace blossom laminate :)

yes, defo join Boots club, the bag is worth £30 and you only have to buy a pack of nappies, plus you get sent various different vouchers and get extra points on baby stuff and emails etc. have you joined all the other birth clubs, Tesco, Sainos, Asda, Huggies, Cow and Gate, Mothercare etc? I have joined them all, my hotmail is inundated. haha!


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--love the bag, the link didnt work for me, but I did a search for yours and found it, it is lovely!!!

Bean--:hi:Hey hun! Glad to see you! Hope all is well for you and hope you are able to find a bag you like!

shell--I am so glad you and your midwife are able to get you a home birth, that is wonderful!! Also, good luck with your scan tomorrow! 

AFM: Had u/s today and got to see little Grace, she is doing amazing! She weighs 2 lbs, 7 oz, which puts her in the 61st percentile, meaning she is growing totally normally (phew!). She was also awake and wriggling about, she even moved her mouth like she was trying to talk to us, it was so adorable!! I also got some great pics (posted below), one of which is a beautiful 3d shot of her little face. 

Here she is at 27 weeks, 2 days!
 



Attached Files:







Grace27wks1edit.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









Grace27wks2edit.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7









Grace27wks3edit.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7









Grace27wks4edit.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 7









Grace27wks5edit.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sparkle

Amber- amazing pictures!! Yay!


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - searched for your bag, and it is indeed lovely :) wow, you really have signed up to everything! I have only signed up for mothercare, and that was only last sunday. I need to make it my mission this weekend to sign up to all of the others you mentioned. Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:

Amber - great news on your scan! so glad that Grace is growing normally. And isnt she beautiful?! she looks so pretty in that 3D pic! gosh, I cant wait to see my little lady tomorrow :cloud9:

xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow amber - wonderful pictures - amazing how much grace has changed since 20 weeks. So pleased for you that she is growing at a normal rate x

I too need to spend the weekend joining more online baby clubs already done boots, tesco and sainsburys but there are a few others to get sorted with - I just love a money off deal or voucher!

New pregnancy development last night - awake at 3.30am for the normal trip to the loo, could not get back to sleep and was STARVING! Ended up rading the fridge at 4.15 this morning and then still struggled to get back to sleep! Made today a very long day and I am working all weekend

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Amber those are lovely pictures.. the 3d one is amazing.. she is really beautiful.. thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - LOVE the bag - very cute! I can see why your OH will need a more masculine one though LOL

*Amber* - Amazing pics! - She looks perfect...so cool to see her face clearly before you meet her in person.

*Sparkle* - Wow I remember you mentioned that you had a traumatic birth at the end with little C - that's what my hospital said is that they will only use them if they have to - I'm OK with that obviously. 

*Milos* - Take care hon! Maybe have something protein laden at night time so that you won't have hunger attacks in the middle of the night/morning. I haven't been up for food yet but I was up 4 times just to pee...my goodness!

*Bean* - Nice to see you! How're you getting on?

*Shell* - You are having my ideal birth! In water and at home...sounds lovely and I hope it all works out. I'm glad the midwives are behind you all the way. My London friend is doing the same thing at home - Her sister is actually a midwife and has a pool. I love the idea of having a wee water baby. Can't wait to see your pics of Bo!

*AFM*: Went shopping at the local veg/fruit market and picked up loads of amazing and yummy stuff for the weekend. Then we walked to our local family beach and had two swims...little blue and I loved it! I've started to feel more uncomfortable now that he's growing more - like I can't breath sometimes and just a bit awkward now with bump...being in the water takes it all away an I feel like a mermaid :kiss: Great start for the day.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber Nice photos!! I can't wait till our next scan!

Kizzy Cute Bage!

Grand I know what you mean about being in the water! Its lovely, to go for a swim, or to just float and feel weightless. I'm only up about 15lbs but it makes me more sympithic to thouse who carry alot of extra weight all the time. 

Afm, been wokring on getting a registry together, my mother and my mother in law will be throughing me a shower each for each side of the family, so I want to have a registry somewhat organized for them. Its actually kinda stressfull to put together.... I have no idea what I want/need. lol


----------



## milosmum

Morning all! I am at work and BORED! Supposed to be doing paperwork but can't be bothered so thought I would check in for the gossip and see what fruit or vegetable squiggle is this week!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just a quick one from me, will catch up later.
Had my 4D scan yesterday, and it was amazing! I cant believe that that's my beautiful little girl! She was being awkward, trying to snuggle up and sleep, even though I was moving around trying to wake her. She had her foot up by her face, and kept trying to suck her big toe! She's so funny!

I got loads of pics, but here are a few for you....
xx
 



Attached Files:







HANNAH_6.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9









HANNAH_18.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9









HANNAH_21.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone....geez, loads to catch up on....

Beth - Good luck on your scan this week. Hope everything goes well!

Shell - I'm liking the organization. :thumbup: I'm a bit of a pre planner myself. Acqua natal classes sound like fun. Last, but not least, those pics of Bo are absolutely fab! Love the one where she's trying to suck on her toe. :winkwink:

Kizzy - Cute bag! Hope the sciatica & swelling get better soon.

Milos - Glad to hear that Squiggle is doing well. And great news on getting your pram picked out. Have fun picking out the other baby items. Oh, your birthing plan sounds very neat by the way. :thumbup:

Sparkle - Nice to hear that you're having a blast on your vacation. I agree with the other ladies....we need to see a pic of that bump. :winkwink:

Lil - Glad to hear that your scan went well. That's a nice strong heartbeat!

Amber - Cute diaper bag! I'm with you on getting one that OH can use as well. Those are lovely pics of Grace. She's adorable! Your birth plan sounds similar to mine. I'm planning on going the epidural route as well, but plan to stay off the other drugs, assuming all goes well.

Grand - That's neat that you were able to find a bi-lingual doula. Sounds like your appointment was positive on the whole. In a way, it's good that they told you up front regarding the oxytocin...that way you can do your research ahead of time, and won't have to deal with the news when it's delivery time. Hope you succeed in sticking to your birth plan. Good luck with your appt this week. And yay for swims in the ocean!

Bean - Happy belated 23 weeks!

Imp - Have fun picking out your registry items. Those are always hard to do.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but :wave: if I did.

AFM, super busy week between work, prenatal classes, and trying to pick out a daycare. We've narrowed our choices down to 2, and will be going to see another one in a couple of weeks. Hopefully a spot will open up by the time Coco arrives...all the good centers have such long waiting lists, it's insane! It's a good thing we put our names on the waiting list a while back. We had doppler day again a few days ago, and it was awesome as usual! :kiss: I've been feeling these sensations on and off in my tummy. Sometimes I think it's the baby moving, but maybe it's too early to feel movements? Did any of you feel them this early? 

Also, to date I've not really gained any weight (only 1 pound). The bloating is still very much there, but no real weight gain. I've done quite a bit of research on it, and it seems normal, especially if it's the first pregnancy. Apparently a lot of women don't start gaining weight until the 3rd tri. Will ask the doc at my next visit, but didn't know if you guys had any insight to offer.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-thanks, and happy to hear things are going well for you too.. hope the daycare decision gets made easily.. :) as far as weight gain, this is my second baby, 4th pregnancy, and i havent gained anything yet either.. granted im not as far as you.. but i do think its normal, especially with firsts, and with firsts too you prob wont feel movement till closer to 18-20 weeks..


----------



## Vixmar

shelleney said:


> Lil - glad your appointment went so well. But im surprised your Dr even tried to find a 9 week heartbeat with a doppler? That must have been worrying for you when he/she couldnt find it. At least the scan showed that everything was well. Great news!
> 
> Amber - please dont feel bad because you are not as organized as I am...I am now at home full time, so have plenty of time to be organized. If I was still working like you, I wouldnt have time for anything baby-related. I love your changing bag, its so classy! Mine is also black for the same reason as yours - I would feel guilty asking my OH to carry a pink or flowery bag around with him. Lol. Good luck with Grace's growth scan today. Hope she is growing at the perfect rate.
> 
> Grand - it does sound like your appoinment went well. Far more positives than negatives. Great news about all the low-risk birthing stuff. But sorry to hear about the Oxytocin. I am stating in my birth plan that i do not want it under (almost) any circumstances. I just do not feel that it is neccessary, and believe that it ruins your chances of a natural birth. I trully hope you do not need it. Also, just to let you know, we have the same rule here in the UK about not allowing OHs into theatre for an EMCS. I think thats normal everywhere (although horrible). Finally, I think your decision to hire a Doula is a great idea. I dont fancy one myself, but I think it would be wonderful for you to have an English/French speaking advocate to guide you through it all. Good luck!!
> 
> Milos - your Midwife-led Unit sounds lovely. So relaxing and low-risk. And if they cant physically give you oxytocin/epidural, then you're guaranteed your natural birth (unless you have to move due to complications). But I often think that hospitals give you these unnecessary interventions, because they are available, not because you need them. Just my opinion though. Good luck with your natural birth!
> 
> Amber (again) - sorry that your GD means you will have a high-risk labour. But im glad that you are OK with that. I understand your fears regarding forceps, but Im not sure if they are worse than a C-Section? I think I would rather have forceps than a C-Section (although, in an ideal world, I would have neither). Good luck with whatever decision you decide to make.
> 
> Sparkle - sorry to hear you had such a tricky time with C. I hope that its true what they say, and 2nd time round its so much easier for you.
> 
> AFM: i spoke to my midwife last week, and she says that she will support me 100% in my decision to have a home birth (and that the other midwives in my area will also support me) even if the consultant at the hospital isnt too keen on the idea. So I think im going to go for it :) I want a water birth, and will be hiring my pool quite soon. I am hoping to just need Entonox (gas and air), but obviously if I am struggling to cope, I will be transferred to the hospital (5 minute drive from my house) for an epidural. We shall see what happens.
> Also, its my 3D/4D scan tomorrow. woohoo! im so excited about seeing Bo's little face. and hopefully getting our gender confirmation so that we can go out and buy lots of pink things! I will post the pictures up ASAP.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend :)

Shell- your pictures are so sweet!! Im very jelous!! my hubby has banned me from booking a 4d as he says their 'freaky'!! i dont think they are but he says with 9 weeks to go i have to wait lol!!
I have also packed my bag!! better to be prepared!!

Amber- As for the forcepts vs c section, ive had forcepts and suction cap, and given th choice after seing the terrible marks they left my babys with i will opt for a c section, even if it means no driving for a month and pain to myself, my babys were terribly bruised and swollen and had to be given pain relief after birth, id take their pain any day....


AFM
Off to docs tomoz, i have protein in my urine and ive now got shocking headaches and slightly swollen hands, altho my bp was ok on Thursday the headaches are getting worse so just going to get checked out!!
Also Baby is still in breech, at 31 weeks apparently she should have turned but she still has plenty of time to turn, ive been given info on the manual movment of her, i WILL NOT be having it, if my babys chooses to be breech then thats the way she will stay, i really disklike the thought of having such a procedure done, ive heard nothing but painful things about it, and would rather go for a c section! As my time draws nearer im getting increasingly nervoous about the birth, yes its my 3rd but ive had strep b (48hr stay) 2 retained placentas, a haemorrage, 2 surgers to remove placentas and forcepts and suction on both babys, plus stitches with each, im absolutley crapping myself about it!! ive spoken to mw about a elective c section, but i need to have a "real" medical reason or can prove my previous births have left me with "mental scars" so going to have to grin my teeth and get on with it!! Im such a scaredy cat lol :cry:

Hope your all well, and congrats SAM On team pinking with most of us, we all are either team pink or yellow? Noones confirmed as blue yet are they???


----------



## grandbleu

*Vix* - I'm Blue! :blue: but I think the rest are either yellow or pink...
Sorry about your traumatic birthing experiences...I think if you want an elective C-section they should let you.

*Neffie* - The baby's so small now plus with Morning Sickness not a lot of people gain tons in 1st trimester. I think you sound absolutely find in terms of weight gain.

*Imp* - Good luck with choosing baby items! - I would put a baby carrier - either a moby wrap or bjorn carrier just for an idea.


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
We had our scan today!! Baby is doing really well, saw all the right bits and the hr was 161...

Going to get oh to upload one of the 'bump' shots we took while we were away, I can't believe how much Im showing!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









baby.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Sparkle, really pleased for you!!

Amber and Shell, great pics xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Really nice *Sparkle* - great pics - looks like he/she is doing perfectly! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! Sorry I was mia for a few days, my mother and grandmother were in town. My grandmother was getting a cornea transplant in her left eye, fortunately all appears to have gone well! 

Shell--such beautiful pics! and what a lovely little lady you have growing in there!! I too love the one with her little foot up in the air!!

Sparkle--lovely pics from you too! Your little one is growing so fast!! Great heartbeat!!!

Imp--I hear you on the registry headaches! I've been trying to get one together for 3 weeks now, I have a few things I definitely need, but after that, I'm just picking what looks cute (but then I worry they will buy the cute things and not what I actually need! argh!). Hope your registry building goes smoothly!!

Grand--sounds like you had such a lovely visit to the beach! And I am glad that you and little blue got to enjoy some water time! 

Milos--sounds like your little one is a midnight snacker!! :winkwink: I have not had midnight hunger yet, but I have had a few days in the past couple of weeks where I am just starving for no reason at very wierd times, it's crazy!

Neffie--Don't worry about not gaining any weight right now. I'm almost 28 wks and am still down about 5 lbs from my pre-preggo weight. The doctor told me that this is ok so long as the baby is growing fine, and she is! It is true that a lot of women do not gain/actually lose weight with their first babies--a lot of it has to do with the lifestyle changes we make with our eating habits--we cut out a lot of bad things and try to eat more healthy for the baby, and that actually translates into us eating healthier for us too!

Glad you have found a couple daycare centers you like! I really need to get on top of that myself!

Beth--thinking of you this week with your scan!

Vix--thank you so much for your information and sharing your personal experiences with forceps. I know that I won't be able to rule them out entirely as a possible way to deliver if the situation requires it, but I want to make it clear to the MD that they are a last resort option, if at all. 

I hope you are able to have the option of an elective C-Section. I think women should be able to deliver how they will be happiest and most comfortable. Given what you have gone through with your past deliveries, and the fact your little one is breach, I would say that you should be able to discuss C-Section as a viable option for you. FX'd for you hun!

And Grand is our only confirmed Blue baby! We have lots of little pink ladies, and lots of yellows (I am still standing by my theory that most of our other blue babies are hiding out with the yellow mums! :thumbup:) Will be so exciting to see more blues and pinks in the coming weeks/months!!

:wave: to everyone else! Hope you all have a fabulous week!

AFM: Nothing new to report, taking this week to recharge and relax and catch up at work! (easier said than done!)


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle - gorgeous piccies, so glad your scan went well x

Amber - glad your grandmothers op went well. Try to have a relaxing week x

AFM - all quiet here - squiggle has obviously turned around a bit as I am now getting kicked on the left (last week it was the right!) no further midnight snacking which is good for my sleep and my waistline. I have gained enough weight without eating all night too!
Did my first proper baby shopping yesterday. I live near to the tomme tipee factory where they make all the closer to nature range of bottles and things. They have a little factory shop on site which I was told was much cheaper than normal so I went to have a look and spent £50 but saved atleast £35! I just got the basics incase my attempts at breast feeding don't succeed - so breast pump, few little bottles, cleaning things and the steriliser. Makes me feel much more organised. Still so much to sort out but I am paranoid about buying things or having them in the house incase I jinx myself and something goes wrong! Guess it will be a last minute shopping rush in September.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## bethenasia

You guys... I'm getting really nervous about the scan Friday. What if this is all in my head? What if the baby doesn't have a heartbeat? What if something is wrong? What if, what if, what if. 

I've been trying to keep a pma , but this week, as we get closer to the scan, more and more doubts have entered my mind pushing out those positive thoughts and replacing them with the negative.

I thought you guys would understand...


----------



## Vixmar

Amberyll23 said:


> Morning ladies! Sorry I was mia for a few days, my mother and grandmother were in town. My grandmother was getting a cornea transplant in her left eye, fortunately all appears to have gone well!
> 
> Shell--such beautiful pics! and what a lovely little lady you have growing in there!! I too love the one with her little foot up in the air!!
> 
> Sparkle--lovely pics from you too! Your little one is growing so fast!! Great heartbeat!!!
> 
> Imp--I hear you on the registry headaches! I've been trying to get one together for 3 weeks now, I have a few things I definitely need, but after that, I'm just picking what looks cute (but then I worry they will buy the cute things and not what I actually need! argh!). Hope your registry building goes smoothly!!
> 
> Grand--sounds like you had such a lovely visit to the beach! And I am glad that you and little blue got to enjoy some water time!
> 
> Milos--sounds like your little one is a midnight snacker!! :winkwink: I have not had midnight hunger yet, but I have had a few days in the past couple of weeks where I am just starving for no reason at very wierd times, it's crazy!
> 
> Neffie--Don't worry about not gaining any weight right now. I'm almost 28 wks and am still down about 5 lbs from my pre-preggo weight. The doctor told me that this is ok so long as the baby is growing fine, and she is! It is true that a lot of women do not gain/actually lose weight with their first babies--a lot of it has to do with the lifestyle changes we make with our eating habits--we cut out a lot of bad things and try to eat more healthy for the baby, and that actually translates into us eating healthier for us too!
> 
> Glad you have found a couple daycare centers you like! I really need to get on top of that myself!
> 
> Beth--thinking of you this week with your scan!
> 
> Vix--thank you so much for your information and sharing your personal experiences with forceps. I know that I won't be able to rule them out entirely as a possible way to deliver if the situation requires it, but I want to make it clear to the MD that they are a last resort option, if at all.
> 
> I hope you are able to have the option of an elective C-Section. I think women should be able to deliver how they will be happiest and most comfortable. Given what you have gone through with your past deliveries, and the fact your little one is breach, I would say that you should be able to discuss C-Section as a viable option for you. FX'd for you hun!
> 
> And Grand is our only confirmed Blue baby! We have lots of little pink ladies, and lots of yellows (I am still standing by my theory that most of our other blue babies are hiding out with the yellow mums! :thumbup:) Will be so exciting to see more blues and pinks in the coming weeks/months!!
> 
> :wave: to everyone else! Hope you all have a fabulous week!
> 
> AFM: Nothing new to report, taking this week to recharge and relax and catch up at work! (easier said than done!)

Oh amber I'm sooooo sorry, I should learn to think before I spk, whilst spilling the beans on how absolutley horrendous my experience my experience with forceps and cap was I didn't think about other 1st time mums who may have to have them! I had a very difficult births both times and I had to get babys out asap, and if I have no other choice and my babys life is at risk I wouldn't waste time preping for section of course I will do it again, I just would prefer a section over instrumental birth anyday again, purley because of the bruising it left my babys with but like I said this was due to complications and not everyone has bruising  sorry again x


----------



## Vixmar

And grand sorry about ur bundle of blueness, I must have missed ur post :-( congrats on our first boy!! I think a lot if not all our yellows are actually blue!!! X


----------



## Amberyll23

Vix--nono hun, I did not take what you said that way! :hugs: Remember--I said in my birth plan that I was trying to opt out of forceps if I could and just opt for a C-Section--for the very reasons you cited!! So what you said was very helpful to me!! No worries hun!!!

Beth--:hugs: I honestly feel the exact same way before every single ultrasound (even after feeling the baby kick, or hearing her hb on a doppler just days before at the doctor's office)!! I always go in holding my breath until I see that little hb and hear that the fluid amount is normal--then I breathe. So what you are feeling is totally normal and understandable! I try to do meditation when my anxiety is really high, is there anything you like to do that relaxes you and can take your mind off things for a bit? If so, try doing that in the days leading up, it really does help!! :hugs:

Milos--sounds like you had a great shopping trip with wonderful savings! I wish we had an outlet store for tommee tipee or something along those lines near me, would make the $$ hit a lot less painful!!!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:
Just catching up...

Milos - I havent started night-time snacking yet, but im sure its just a matter of time! im starting to feel hungry not long after having my main meals...so my hunger is definitely increasing. Im sure its just Squiggle getting the midnight munchies! also, loving your tommee tippee bargains!

Grand - i know what you mean about swimming taking the weight off the bump. I never used to be a big swimming fan, but now I go every week, and I love the weightless feeling it gives me.

Imp - im jealous to hear of your 2 baby showers. I would love just 1! lol. I hope sorting out your registry isnt too stressful for you. PS, happy V-Day for tomorrow!!!

Neffie - glad your search for the perfect daycare seems to be going well. and great news on you feeling Coco's first flutters! I wouldnt worry about your small weight gain - there's plenty of time for you to gain more!!

Vix - sorry to hear your hubby has banned you from having a 4D scan. My OH thought it would be "freaky" too, but he loved it when we were actually there! Cant believe you have less than 9 weeks til your little girl arrives. I hope that she turns round before then, and that you can have a stress-free delivery.

Sparkle - so happy to hear that your Rainbow baby is growing nice and strong! and your pics are so cute!

Amber - good to have you back. Glad your grandmother's op went well. Hope you manage to re-charge this week.

Beth - sorry to hear you are worrying so much. But its completely normal, and we all felt the same, I can promise you. Thats one of the sad facts of PAL - you never fully relax, because you know first hand what *could* happen. You just have to try to stay positive, and remember that we are all here to support you.

AFM: Got my 3rd aquanatal class tomorrow. Im really enjoying it. And on Thursday, myself and 2 of my best friends are going to London for a Theatre break! we are travelling down by coach, checking into our hotel, then going to the West End to see Legally Blonde the Musical, and then for a meal. The next day, we will be going shopping on Oxford Street, and then coming home. Im really looking forward to it!!

ps, just chipping into the weight-gain discussion. I have gained 28lbs :wacko: I know that sounds alot, but its all boobs and bump!! and im pretty sure I will lose it quite quickly afterwards.

xx


----------



## Vixmar

So far I've put 9lb on, but I think I lost a fair bit with sickness, I may ask mw when I see her as it doesn't sound a lot especially as I'm 31 weeks and feel like the bk end of a bus, but I hadn't given it a seconds though till rereading ur comment shelley!

Also went to gp, no trace of protein yesterday and bp as low as it usually is at 100/70!! They suggested increase fluid, jesus all I do is drink drink drink lol glad no trace of PE tho!!

Amber- I just realised ur comment before was about instromental vs section lol I'm just very aware that a lot of ladies here r 1st timers and birth must be scary enough without me adding to it lol

Night ladies x


----------



## pixie p

Grand - we are team yellow but im pretty convinced we will be joining you on team blue in 8/9weeks! :)

Beth - those fears still only feel like yesterday... def understand, i drove myself slightly mad with worry. thinking of you and i hope all goes well at your scan on fri x

Just to join the weight discussion, I've so far put on 16lbs. Sure that will double by October though! I put on roughly 30lbs with my son.

Hello to everyone! I check in daily to see how you all are but time to write the long posts i would like to are not an easy task for me! So pleased to see you are all doing ok though. xxx


----------



## shelleney

Vixmar said:


> So far I've put 9lb on, but I think I lost a fair bit with sickness, I may ask mw when I see her as it doesn't sound a lot especially as I'm 31 weeks and feel like the bk end of a bus, but I hadn't given it a seconds though till rereading ur comment shelley!

Sorry Vix. I didnt mention my weight gain to make other people worry about their own :wacko: Im sure that your 9lbs weight gain is perfectly normal for you, especially considering that you were sick alot in 1st tri. I wasnt ever sick, and I have been eating alot a suppose. It seems that its my weight gain thats abnormal, not yours. Please dont worry, your little girl seems to be growing perfectly well :)
xx


----------



## pixie p

shelleney said:


> Vixmar said:
> 
> 
> So far I've put 9lb on, but I think I lost a fair bit with sickness, I may ask mw when I see her as it doesn't sound a lot especially as I'm 31 weeks and feel like the bk end of a bus, but I hadn't given it a seconds though till rereading ur comment shelley!
> 
> Sorry Vix. I didnt mention my weight gain to make other people worry about their own :wacko: Im sure that your 9lbs weight gain is perfectly normal for you, especially considering that you were sick alot in 1st tri. I wasnt ever sick, and I have been eating alot a suppose. It seems that its my weight gain thats abnormal, not yours. Please dont worry, your little girl seems to be growing perfectly well :)
> xxClick to expand...

I second this, dont worry, its the growth of the baby thats important, not the growth of us :haha: and she seems to be perfect! :cloud9:

Ive suffered no sickness at all and my eating for 2 motto has def been taken a little literally! :haha: x


----------



## Amberyll23

Pixie--so good to hear from you, glad to hear that all is going well and that your little one is growing big and strong!! :thumbup:

Shell--I don't think your weight gain is abnormal at all!! Especially since your little Bo is growing so well!! 

Not much going on for me today, except for lots of meetings at work.

Oh, and Hooray for 3d Trimester!!! :happydance::dance::wohoo: I can't believe it!!

Hope you ladies have a lovely day!


----------



## neffie

Vix - Sorry to hear that your past birth experiences were traumatic. Hope this one will be easy breezy. :flower: Hope the headaches & swelling settle down soon. My OH has the same take on 4D scans. He thinks they're anything but normal looking. Time will tell if he goes for it.

Sparkle - Great news on your scan. Very nice pics! Now you need to post one of your bump. :winkwink:

Amber - Yay for making it to 3rd tri! :) Glad to hear that everything went well with your grandmother's surgery. Hope you get some R&R this week. How's the nursery set-up coming along by the way? Are you done with the painting?

Milos - Glad to hear that Squiggle is starting to turn around. Great job on the bargain shopping! :thumbup: It's so nice when you get a good deal, isn't it? Good luck on the rest of the shopping.

Beth - What you're feeling is completely normal. Just try to stay as positive as you can. Everything will be fine, and that feeling you'll get when you see your LO will be just magical. It will all be so worth it! I'll be thinking on you on Friday.

Pixie - Glad to see that everything is going well. Cute avatar pic!

Shell - Enjoy your trip with your friends. Sounds lovely!

Doc appt next Friday for me. Excited about it, even though we won't be having a scan. The gender scan still seems ages away, grrrrr! Question for you state side ladies. Did you have any additional scans after the gender scan? (not including the elective 3D/4D scan). 

We went looking for strollers again, and think that we've really narrowed down our selections. I think we'll be able to pin down our final selection at the next window shopping visit. OH is already getting impatient to buy things for Coco. Right now he's on a mission to research cribs. He's realizing how much variety there is out there. :haha:

p.s. Sorry if I stirred up some concerns about the weight gain issue. Didn't mean to. :blush:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I have been checking in on you all now and again!

Well I hope you are all well and enjoying this glorious weather!

Can't believe how quick the second trimester went! Lets hope the third is just as quick!

Not much to report from me, I have a midwife app on friday and then hopefully nothing until 32 weeks when I have to have a scan as I have a low lying placenta although they only picked this up at 25 weeks, I am really hoping it has moved as I really don't want to have a C section!

I was reading about weight gain and I really think everyone is different, I have put on about 12lbs so far.

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--To answer your question about scans, I am told that in low risk pregnancies, they do another scan sometime in the 30s to check the placental placement, baby's positioning, etc.; however, I do not know for sure. Because of my pregnancy being high risk (due to my high blood pressure and the GD), I have to have a scan every few weeks to check on Grace's growth, so I am not really the norm. 

On cribs, have you checked out https://www.simplybabyfurniture.com/ ? They have a lot of nice things there, all different kinds and even sell the cribs with sets if you like. This is where I found Grace's set, that I totally adore! Also, we got a 25% discount on the crib mattress by ordering through them (and it looks like that offer may still be going on), which was an added bonus! They even tell you what mattresses best fit the crib you select. And they are very good and reliable to work with, we had a great experience ordering from them!

As for Grace's nursery, only partially painted thus far. With the in-law invasions we had from both sides this past month, it threw our plans off a bit, but we plan on finishing up this weekend if possible, then I get to put the crib and dresser together! So excited!!!!

Bellas--Happy 3d trimester to you also!

Shelleny--Happy 3d to you too tomorrow!

I can't believe how time has flown by!


----------



## lilrojo

It is so lovely reading about how wonderful everything is going for all you lovely ladies and your babies.. gives me lots of hope that I too will be there in a short time.. :) You all will be posting pics of your babies and I will be there where you all are.. yay.. 

I cant wait.. 

Neffie I had a few after my gender, dont know if its typical though, as my dd was always measuring small so we had to make sure she was growing... dont know if i will get any more this time around though.. skipping the 12 weeks genetic scan, so I dont have one until im 20 weeks.. 10 more to go till i see peanut again.. hope it flies by..


----------



## shelleney

Happy 3rd Tri for yesterday, Amber!! :happydance:

Happy 3rd Tri for today, Bellas!! :yipee:

Happy 3rd Tri to meeeeeee!! :wohoo:


----------



## pixie p

Wow welcome to 3rd Tri ladies! Officially on countdown now! So exciting x


----------



## sparkle

Happy 3rd tri ladies!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!!

First happy third tri Shell, amber, & Bellas!! 

Second thanks for pointing out my Vday shell I hadn't realized!! This is a comforting thought!

Afm I find the weight convo interesting... as of now I am up about 15 lbs. I cant wait we have 10 more days till our 3d scan, and finally finding out what team we are on!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 3rd Tri ladies.. getting along nicely.. :)

13 days till I hit the wonderful 12 week mark.. :) and my next appt.


----------



## neffie

Amber - Thanks for the info! Will definitely take a look at what they have to offer.

Bella/Shell - Happy 3rd tri to both of you! Time sure has flown by...

Lil - Happy 10 weeks! If you don't mind me asking, why are you skipping the 12 week scan?

I finally announced my pregnancy to a few of my co-workers. They were in absolute shock when they learnt that I was already 15 weeks. I guess I could have easily kept things hush hush for a while longer, but I was ready to tell my close friends at work. :winkwink: The others will be waiting for a few more weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie.. I do get a quick peek.. I was told i wasnt going to get a scan unless i did the genetic screening as well.. and im young and healthy so I didnt want to do that, so didnt think i would be getting one.. I called the dr's nurse and explained that i mc'ed my first at 12 weeks and i love to be able to take a quick peek at baby to see everything is okay and she told me that shouldnt be a problem.. 

I love my dr..

Yay for telling ppl.. and being 15 week already..


----------



## grandbleu

Happy 3rd tri to *Bellas*, *Amber* and *Shell*! What a happy trio! :flower:

Happy V-day *Imp*! - When are you going to do your maternity shoot?

*Lil* - You're nearly 12 weeks...I know how much that means for you...I'm so happy you will get to see the little one - it's so nice to actually have a good relationship with your doctor.

*Bellas* - I've got a low lying placenta - I think *Imp* has one too (correct me if I'm wrong hon) - While it's somewhat of a risk...normally everything is fine as long as it is not covering the cervix. I'm a bit nervous as well since I want to avoid a C-section as well. I have my scan at 32 weeks as well to see where we are at...fingers crossed for both of us!

*Amber* - Can't wait to see pics of your nursery!

*Neffie* - That's so cool you're telling people. It's fun to finally have it out in the open.

Re: Weight...I've put on about 6-8 pounds but that was like 4 weeks ago and bump and baby have grown considerably since then - I think I'm probably up at least 10 - 15 now but I agree everyone is different and as long as mom and babe are healthy and flourishing then there's no issue. 

*AFM*: I met my doula tonight and hired her on the spot...she's amazing and I love her already...I'm so happy that I made this decision and lucky since doulas aren't recognized in France so the fact that she is living near me and a practicing doula is a miracle. Another surprise is that I am leaving my OBGYN who OH and I never liked anyways and I'm going to try to have a homebirth as there are 2 midwives in the area who are trained and qualified to do it. I'm calling them tomorrow. The hospital will always be my back up and I'm switching doctors to another OBGYN that my doula suggested who is open to natural birthing and who works at my hospital as well. It was a wonderful appointment! I feel completely supported and not lost anymore.


----------



## Vixmar

Shell, no need to apologies, this forums for discussing stuff, and my other two pregnancy I put on 28+ with each lol but I'm sure as I have 8 weeks left ill be piling it on as soon as I finish work lol when pregnant with jess and zack I only worked part time and tbh it wasn't physical work, where as my full time job is as I'm ony my feet for around 9hrs a day! I will enjoy eating cream buns watching jeremry kyle when my mat leave starts lol!! Yay!! 


Xx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations on third tri Amber, bellas and shellney - wow can't believe we are all here! Seems like just a few days ago we were all panicking about the 6 week scans x

Neffie - I hope you are enjoying spreading your good news, it is lovely telling people you are expecting x

Bellas - I have a low lying palcenta too so I have another scan at 34 weeks to see if it has shifted. i hope it has cause like you I want to avoid a section!

Grand - brilliant news on your doula she sounds perfect and I am so excited that you are going to try a home birth. I would have considered it but we are a long way form the hospital for backup and also I live in a terraced house with thin walls - the thought of my (very single, very male!) neighbour hearing me in labour is very off putting. Also cause I work in a medical environment thankfully I feel very comfortable in our midwiffe led unit and can't wait to get in that pool! 

As for the weight discussion - i am too horrified to say how much I have gained - I think compared to you gals it is safe to say I have gained too much!!! Never mind hopefully plenty dog and baby walking after birth will get it shifted. A friend of mine described how she felt being heavily pregnant the other day on facebook - 'like a constipated duck that had been shagged by an elephant!' I think I know how she feels xxx


----------



## bethenasia

My scan is tomorrow and I'm still nervous, but the excitement is starting to equal (if not overpower) the nerves. This IS our forever baby. It is. I gotta keep that thought in my head. :)

If things go well tomorrow (and they WILL), we are heading out of town to go see my mom for her birthday. We'll be telling her our news (our GOOD news) as part of her birthday surprise. Funny thing is, last year, my mom joked that for her birthday this year, she wanted another grandchild. If we didn't have the mc in December, the baby would've been born within the last month. She's been kinda down about that, so I'm really excited that I can surprise her with her birthday wish anyways! I know it's a bit early (at 10 weeks), but I really want this telling to be special for her and for us. Once we tell her though, the chain will start and the news will spread without us saying another word. Hopefully, it will stay within the family only for another few weeks.

That's a lot of PMA for all of the nervousness I'm feeling! I can't wait to update you guys on what we find out tomorrow (even though the update may be next week due to our trip out of town). You all are such a great support team! Thank you!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grand.. i cant wait.. only 13 more days.. :) less than two weeks now.. and so happy to hear about your doula.. hope you get that homebirth..


----------



## grandbleu

*Beth* - Good luck on your scan today! What happy news to share with your mom...she will be over the moon.

*Milos* - Seems like you have a good plan. I would love to be at a birth center or midwife led place but unfortunately doesn't exist here. Luckily the hospital is about 10-15 minutes away and I will definitely register in case something were to go wrong. I understand what you mean about neighbors...we've got some as well and I thought about that - the doula just said put a note on the door and that way they don't think OH is torturing me LOL...oh well...:wacko:

*Lil* - I was the same way as you since I lost wee nut at 12 weeks...it's such an important milestone. I'm sure this time everything will go smoothly.


----------



## Amberyll23

Wanted to hop in and wish Beth good luck with your scan today hun, I will be thinking of you! I also hope you have a wonderful weekend with your mom!


Will catch up with everyone else in a little bit, got a bunch of things dumped on me at work when I came in today! argh! :comp:


----------



## kizzyt

good luck Beth xxx


----------



## bethenasia

I just hopped on here to update everyone. The scan went so well. Baby is doing great and had a super fast, super strong heartbeat! I held it together until we were in the car on the way home and I just exploded a huge mess of emotions. Poor DH! He comforted me and was so great today. I know he'll made a good father. :)

Now we are about to leave for my mom's and I'm getting so excited about sharing this with her now!

Thanks, you guys for all of the thoughts and prayers and well wishes today. It means a lot to me to know such a wonderful group of understanding ladies. :) :) :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Wonderful news Beth! So happy for you, now go and give your mom her wonderful B-day present! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

That is great beth.. so happy for you..


----------



## sparkle

Beth- fantastic news! Bless your dh too...

Grand- what great news about your doula. My sil birthed with a doula and she said it was a wonderful experience!

Lil- nearly there! I think the first tri really drags for us pal ladies... X

Amber- your nursery is going to be so beautiful! She's a lucky girl!

I've forgotten loads, sorry x

It's funny to read so many different ideas and experiences of birth. I think I'm so tainted by Cormacks birth still. I've been talking to my spirtualist a lot about it... I think it's great to have this place to discuss.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks grand. As for the maternity shoot I think I'm going to wait until late Sept or Oct. I want to make sure I have a good bump for the photos. Lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Time to take that warmer off my seat and move over ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning - just praying I can stay here for the duration...

More details when it finally sinks in!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2438.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sparkle

Yay!!! New, what amazing news!!! Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

New that is amazing news... welcome over hun... cant wait to hear all about it.. looks like the holiday did you good.. :)

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## neffie

Happy Monday Girls!

Beth - Fab news on your scan! I bet that was the best b-day gift your mom could have asked for. :flower:

New - :yipee: :happydance: *YEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!* :happydance: :headspin: So so so so very happy for you! All that fun in the sun, and relaxing sure paid off! Wishing you a very H&H pregnancy, and sending tons of sticky :dust: your way.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

We have our next appt scheduled for Friday. Even though we won't have a scan, we're still very excited! I have to say that the doppler has been a massive reassurance giver, as the time since my last appointment has literally been dragging by!! OH is out of town most of the week, so our next doppler check will be done via webcam, as I don't want OH to miss it.

In other not so good news, the pain in my uh hmmm, derriere is still very much there. :( As crazy as this sounds, I'm worried about that pain more than labor pains. That's one reason I'll definitely be getting an epidural, as the pain has not gotten any better, and the doctor has already said that it's going to get worse as the baby grows. :dohh: Oh well, I'll endure whatever I need to to have my little Coco here safely. I'm sure the pain won't come remotely close to the joy of finally having him/her in our arms.


----------



## pixie p

New - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wonderful news and absolutely thrilled for you! xx


----------



## BellasMummy

New - Big Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

New!!! :happydance::dance::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :yipee::dance::happydance:

So happy for you hun!!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh New, congratulations, thats wonderful news!!

hey ladies, hope everyone is well!

I am feeling...weird... today, dont know how to describe it really, back ache, slight period type pains, baby is kicking so hard its like she is trying to force her way out of me and I have felt sick on and off for the last few hours. I am 99.9% certain nothing is "happening" if you know what I mean and I certainly hope not as I still have 5.5 weeks to go but thought I'd come on here and air my worries as it feels better to write it down xx


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS*! *New*!!! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Maybe a nice warm bath or shower...play some soothing music and tell baby to relax a little - I talk to little blue when he gets a bit too feisty (on the ribs)...doesn't always work but it feels good to just let it out. Also having OH press your hips together while you're on your hands and knees or leaning on the edge of your couch or bed can help with back pain. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kizzyt

thanks hun, I am sure I am being a bit paranoid as one of my friends who was due 1st Sept gave birth yesterday and another friend gave birth this morning so its on my mind a lot! Feeling a bit better as the nights gone on though so am sure its nothing to worry about, tinks has been told in no uncertain terms that she needs to hold tight, at least til 37 weeks! Neil goes away for work on Wed til Fri, I will be distraught if it happens when he's not here! xx


----------



## shelleney

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, New!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Congratulations Hun!! :happydance:

I am soooo happy for you :)

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hello Ladies and Babies :hi:

Imp - not long now til your 3D scan....how exciting! do you have an inkling at all about what team you might be on? I just knew Bo was a little girl from day one... ps, cant wait to see the pics from your maternity shoot!

neffie - congrats on announcing your news to your colleagues. and its funny that you couldve got away with keeping it quiet for longer. my colleagues has guessed by the time I was 10 weeks, as I had a small bump/bloat already! ps, hope your, ahem, issues dont get any worse as your pregnancy develops.

lilrojo - only another week til you hit the 12 week mark, and get your scan. I hope the time doesnt drag too slowly for you.

Grand - wonderful news on the doula front! so glad that you love her and have hired her. and welcome to my "homebirth club!" I was the only one in it until now. lol. Good luck!!

Vix - yeah, i bet you cant wait for your maternity leave to start. cream buns and Jeremy Kyle sounds brilliant!!

Milos - im sorry to hear that you feel so bad about your weight gain. I understand you not wanting to share the figure with us, but please dont feel ashamed at all. Im sure you have gained the perfect amount of weight that Squiggle needs. ps, I also loved the *'like a constipated duck that had been shagged by an elephant!'* comment!!

Beth - what wonderful news about the scan! so glad that baby is doing well. and what a lovely birthday surprise for your Mom. We told our close relatives after our 7 week scan, which was abit early, but everything was fine. Good luck!!

Kizzy - sorry to hear that you were feeling "weird" last night. Im sure its just Tink getting into position, ready for 5 weeks time. Im sure she will wait until she's big enough and strong enough to come out (although I was born at 37 weeks, and weighed a healthy 6lbs10oz). Let us know whats happening...

AFM: I had a lovely theatre and shopping break in London with my friends Thurs/Fri last week. My bump was aching after 5 hours of walking up and down Oxford street though! Im doing a days work tomorrow - taking a group of kids from my school to a theme park for the day (although I cant go on any rides!) Im looking forward to it!

Hope you're all ok :friends:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies, "panic" over, I didnt give birth last night and feeling ok today, I guess its just all the trials and tribs of pregnancy. Only 3 days of commuting to work left (including today) I am sure I'll be more relaxed once I finish. Was quite sad coming into Camden this morning to see shops smashed up and police everywhere due to the rioters and looters last night. Very, very sad scenes in London and other cities, stay safe ladies xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- where are you? We live close to chalk farm and Camden and I didn't sleep much. Too terrified... Stay safe ladies xx


----------



## kizzyt

Hey sparkle, you poor thing, would have hated to be so close to it all last night :( I live in Essex but work in Camden, Bayham Street just behind the High Street, do you know it? Try to get a nap today hun xx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you both Kizzy and Sparkle :hugs:
Stay safe xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies, 

I got a lovely message from Shelleney and felt a bit guilty about not posting or catching up in here anymore. :hugs:
Everything is going ok so far, but i am just sooooo scared. Its really hard to enjoy this pregnancy and DH and I have said we will breathe once we get to 16w. 
Today was a bit hard. Had an appt with the hospital OB. I am 13+3 today and I was 13+3 when I saw Evie dead on an ultrasound after some spotting and cramping. The OB has agreed to keep me under Dr care until I am happy to transfer to midwife care. He also broke out the ultrasound machine today and showed me a very happy, very bouncy little baby. :cloud9: He has also booked me in for another appointment on Monday to check babys heartbeat with a doppler and or ultrasound just to reassure me. 

I find it hard to keep up on some threads because everyone gets really chatty over the other side of the world while I am sleeping! I'll do my best!
Much love to you all, and thank you for thinking of me Shelleney. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Shell - Glad to hear that you had such a lovely time over the weekend. Enjoy the theme park tomorrow.

Kizzy - Glad to hear that you're feeling better today. The LO is probably just getting into position for when it's time. Stay in mommy's tummy until it's time Tinks! :winkwink:

Melly - Good to hear from you. So nice to hear that things are moving along well. That's awesome that your OB is doing everything possible to keep you reassured. Stay in touch.

To all the ladies in London - Hope everything gets better soon. Please stay safe in the meantime!

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies!

Grand--That is wonderful news about the Doula and you being able to have your home birth! I am so happy for you! It is also great that you have the hospital nearby for backup, so you have all your bases covered. Little Blue is definitely in good hands!!

Milos--your elephant comment had me cracking up! I can't tell you how many times I feel like a turtle on its back these days when I am trying to get up off of the couch or out of bed! 1-2-3 Roll!! haha

lil--thinking of you as your 12 week scan draws near! I can't wait to see the pics!

Imp--I can't wait to see your photo shoot pics when you get them (you will share 1 or 2 I hope!). GL with your 3d scan, I can't wait to see those pics either!

Neffie--Hope you have a great appointment this Friday! I am sure they will do a doppler for you there also, they always do at my checkups, and it is always nice to hear that little hb chugging away! Hope the ahem, other issue, does not progress any further painwise for you. 

kizzy--glad you are feeling better today hun! Little Tinks definitely better wait for her daddy! :flower: Also glad to hear your commuting is almost at an end, please be safe on those trips with everything going on!

Shell--Hope you have a great time with the kiddos tomorrow, sounds like fun, even if you have to avoid the rides! I hope the weather is good!

Melly--thanks for stopping by and letting us know how you are doing! I am happy to hear that all is going well and you are getting the attention and care that you and the little one need. 

Sparkle/Kizzy/all our london ladies--please be safe, I am thinking of you all and praying that everything there gets under control soon. :hugs:

AFM: Nursery is painted!! We have to do some touchups though, haha. The worst part was taking the painter's tape off of the windowsill only to have some of the white paint from the window come off with it (I thought painter's tape was supposed to be special and prevent that from happening, lol)! :dohh: So, we will have to do some touchups to the window and a couple of other spots where the tape took some paint with it, but other than that it looks great! I'll try to get some pictures this weekend once we are done with that part. Now we are on to putting the furniture together! Fun times!

Grace is doing well. My only concern is she has days where she is very active and days where she seems not to be so active. I am not sure if this is normal or not. I read that at 28 weeks I should be feeling her all of the time, but I don't! She goes through spurts of activity and non-activity. Has anyone else had this and been told it is ok? Or should she be constantly moving now?


----------



## angelashope

Amber, Im the same I spoke with my OB and he said it is normal all the way through-He said some ppl only just begin to feel movement at 28 weeks so dont worry-I know its stressful!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

New congrats!!! SOOO happy for you!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

So much has gone on again. Can't keep up.

Congrats new that is fantastic news.

Have been super bust decluttering loft and decorating etc..... Also youngest has not been to well - he is iron deficent and has bad constipation so have been at docs a couple of times this week. 

I also hope you ladies in London are ok - I would be petrified. Its awful. XX


----------



## sparkle

Thank you for all your thoughts ladies. I'm too distracted to post more. Kizzy- hope you're home and safe already xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, you'll have to bear with me on this thread - I am quite behind you and am probably spouting things you all covered ages ago but I need some reassurance as I'm panicking already.

I have no symtoms really - I feel "normal". Boobs only mildly sore (when I prod them)
I did another ic and is slightly darker than yesterday though.
Is it too early to be looking for symptoms? Was 5.5 weeks before I found out last time so have nothing to compare to.

Can't get in with my doc of choice til at least Monday (he's on holiday)
He's the only one who truly listened to me last time and acted on my fears.
I saw all the others prior to him who all just basically told me I was worrying for nothing.

I want an early scan but not before about 6-7weeks cos last baby died around 7 weeks so I know I'll still worry even if I see hb at 6 weeks.

Arrgghh, I promised myself I was going to keep calm!!


----------



## kizzyt

Hey New, dont worry hun, it might be a while ago now but I still remember the fear and worries you have so will try to answer as best I could from how I felt. :)

4 weeks for me is very early for symptoms so I honestly would try not to worry about that, plus also remember that they DO come and go. I used to get panicky and paranoid and poke mine a lot (poor things, surprised they were not black and blue some days!!) and there were days I completely convinced myself that I wasnt pregnant and had made the whole thing up!

I tested every day for the first couple of weeks, couldnt help myself (and I was never a POAS addict before) and each time I just allowed the positive sign to let me breathe again - until the next day when I just HAD to check again.

I waited until 6 weeks to go to my doc, called up for an appt and couldnt get one for another week and cried my eyes out!! I was so gutted but in the end it was good to wait, it was another few days further on etc and each week felt like such a milestone so I'd say if you can possibly bare it, wait for Monday and see the doc you wanted.

I was going to get a scan at ten weeks (either beg the NHS or pay for a private) because I was sure that it would make a difference. With my shrimp I got a h/b on a scan at 8 weeks exactly then m/c at 9+6 so I felt like you that I had to be passed that point but the closer it got the more scared I became and in the end didnt have an early one at all. I just had to learn to trust my body and accept that what would be will be. I had my scan at 12+4 in the end, which felt like forever away of course and was pretty traumatic (until I saw and heard my bubba moving about) but also turned into one of the best moments of my life, I'll never forget it. :)

Lastly I would say trust yourself and your instincts, if you are worried or concerned, speak to someone, let yourself worry and cry if you need to (to a certain extent) but most of all believe in your body's ability to do this, you CAN have a baby, you WILL have a baby and your body is an amazing machine. I am in complete awe of the fact that what was once a few cells etc is now a wonderful little bubba kicking around inside me causing me heartburn, sleepless nights, to look like a weeble and waddle like a duck, its amazing and I hope you grow to fully enjoy and embrace the whole experience. First tri is the worst and hardest because its so frightening and drags on forever but when you get to this stage (35 weeks) it flies by, I promise xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thank you so so so so much for your reply Kizzy - that's just what I needed to hear and brought a tear to my eye. (in a good way)

I will keep trying to be positive and tell myself I CAN do this.

:hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Kizzy Couldn't say it better if i TRIED! 

New My experience was very similar to what kizzy explained. Just try to keep faith! Its definitely hard, and there are good days and bad. But it does get easier as the time passes!!


----------



## Amberyll23

New--First of all, huge hugs to you hun!:hugs: Your worries, fears and concerns are totally normal!

I got my BFP around 4 wks in february and I don't remember having any symptoms at all until around 6 weeks or so, and even then, they were "hit or miss" symptoms. Some days my boobs would be sore and other days I would just feel "off" if that makes any sense. Then I would have days with ZERO symptoms that would send me into a panic! But ebb and flow of symptoms is very normal in the early weeks, so please try not to panic. If something feels wrong, or you are worried about anything, never hesitate to call your doctor!

As for POAS, I was told by my MD that we are not supposed to keep doing that as every test can vary in line darkness depending on the type of test, time of day and how diluted your urine may be at any given time. So a lighter line a few days after a dark line can be very misleading of something being wrong when everything is actually just fine!

I am glad you are able to get in to see your doctor on Monday, even though I know the next few days will crawl for you. It is so important to be seen by a doctor you are comfortable with. I insisted on seeing the same MD who got me through my miscarriage for my entire first and second trimesters. Now that I am in my third, I am much more comfortable seeing the other doctors in the group if mine is not available. 

As for scans, you need to go with your gut and what is most comfortable for you. I had spotting around the same time with this pregnancy as I did with my m/c and went into a panic (and this was after an u/s showing a hb) and had yet another scan that showed an SCH with baby just fine. But it was so stressful, so I totally understand your desire to wait until you are past a certain week!

Kizzy is right, the first trimester is by far the longest and filled with the most worry and stress (even though as PAL ladies, we will all continue to stress to some degree until we hold our little ones in our arms!). Just know that we are here for you to provide love, encouragement and support! :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Glad to pass on some reassurance New honey xx

Just had my midwife appt, my clever little bubs is in a perfect position and measuring at the right size, not engaged yet which I am glad about but she said the pains etc I felt the other night were probably her pushing down further and getting ready for things to come. all other checks fine and she said I have quite a lot of fluid but not too much to be worried about so all in all good times.

Also just saw my auntie who cannot make my baby shower on Monday, she gave me a gorgeous little soft toy and some delicious fudge and some money which is enough to buy the changing unit I want! I am overwhelmed at their generosity (sp. that doesnt look right??), people are so kind it amazes me :)

How is everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## lilrojo

New- Big hugs... the first tri is the worst.. it drags for forever.. as one the most recent ladies to join.. i do completely understand your worry.. for me every week with no spotting or bleeding has been a milestone.. i got past my second mc mark, now im waiting to get past the 12 week mark.. only one left to go.. :) 

I agree with the other ladies.. you need to trust in your body and know that you can and will do this and you will hold your baby in the end.. but if you do feel something is off call your dr.. i hope your doctor will be as wonderful to you as mine has been to me.. I have never been so happy to have a new dr, that cares.. makes all the difference.. so i too would wait till monday.. and 7 weeks is not that far away hun.. will be here and gone before you know it.. but to you it will drag... like mine is.. 

PMA goes a long way.. I hope that has helped some.. you can be scared and nervous and worry but dont let it take over...

ETA: symptoms, i havent had much either.. occ. ms, but mostly tired and hungrier and peeing more.. but most symptoms dont start till around 6 weeks.. so dont fret over them.. I too poas for a long time after.. crazy but comforting.. but what amber said makes sense.. so dont worry.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

I am so trying not to freak out right now. I just got a call from my doctor's office about my ultrasound 2 weeks ago. They tell me that the ultrasound revealed a "decline in fetal growth", that it was low, but NOTHING to be concerned about? :saywhat: How do you tell me something like that and then tell me not to be concerned? 

I remember at the scan the tech saying she was measuring great at 2 lbs, 7 ounces, and in the 61st percentile. All the little estimates as the u/s went along appeared normal also, so I am very stressed out and confused right now. All the charts I have found online have her at a good weight for her gestational age at the time (27 weeks, 2 days). 

Sigh. So anyways, I am back for another ultrasound on 8/22 to see how she is faring. MD appt is 8/18, so I am going to be asking a lot of questions!!

Has anyone else been told something like this with prior children and things turned out just fine?


----------



## lilrojo

amber-i had a bunch of scans cuz my dd was always so little, and they wanted to make sure she was growing... which she was just small... that doesnt really help but she turned out perfect, just little at 5lbs 6oz.... dont stress too much im sure baby is perfect and still has lots of time to grow :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you so much Lil. I am really hoping she is just little, like your DD. As you all know, I have been having issues gaining weight this entire pregnancy and it is not like I have not been eating, I will even force feed myself when I am not hungry trying to make sure I get in everything she needs and I have been following my GD diet to the letter! 

My DH was on the small side when he was born (6 lbs even I think), and small babies run on his side of the family (compared with the little porkers on my side with some 9, 10 (me!), and even 13 pounders!), so maybe she is just taking after him! I sure hope so!

I just need to take a deep breath and try to relax for another week until I see the doctor.


----------



## kizzyt

Amber you poor love, can imagine it is worrying but babies, like adults come
In all different shapes and sizes so I'd bet grace is just going to be a bit diddy, that's all. I think it's great they are keeping such a close eye on you and I'd say do long as you
Keep feeling her wriggling about, she's going to be just fine. Big hugs tho honey xxx


----------



## Beanwood

New - I agree with the others. Everything you are feeling is completely normal. I can remember the worry so clearly. I had an early scan and then couldn't get seen until 14 and half weeks. I was so upset that they couldn't get me in at 12 weeks. It is the most stressful tri I agree with that also.

Amber - It makes me cross when they make statements like that. When I had my second ds they kept saying that he wasn't measuring right for my weeks. The thing is they kept measuring him differently. I then went to the docs at about 33 weeks as my piles were horrendous and I had thrush. The doc measured me said that I was even smaller than previously measured and that she though I was leaking fluid. She phoned hopsital and sent me straight up there. Anyway I wasn't leaking I just had really bad thrush. They booked me in for another scan and everything was fine. I delivered a nearly 8lb baby at 40 weeks and 2 days. I know it is stressful though hun. Have a chat with your doc and tell them your concerns. 

Hi everyone. XX


----------



## sparkle

Amber please try not to worry. I had a bunch of extra scans at about your stage with C because he was 'too small' then he was born at 35 weeks and weighed 5lb 8 and didn't spend even a second in special care... Sometimes they just can't tell....
I also have a friend who was told constantly her baby would be so ill because her bump was so tiny, baby was born at 6lb something and is now a perfect 9 month old. Please don't panic xx


----------



## shelleney

New - Oh Hunny! :hugs:

I remember how you are feeling so well. Life as a PAL member is so hard, isnt it? The innocence and excitement of pregnancy is just stripped away (at least for the 1st tri).
But I do believe that this group of wonderful friends helped me through. We all help eachother through.

Symptoms-wise, I didnt have any until 6 weeks. I didnt get sore boobs until 2nd tri, so that worried me, as I felt everyone else had sore boobs except for me. My nausea started at 6 weeks, but I was never sick. My earliest symptom was exhaustion. I had that every day. But the nausea wasnt that consistent.
If you want reassurance, I would look back on the very first pages of this thread, as you will see that we all went through these worries at the beginning - and look where we all are now! I hope that this will make you feel more positive.

Regarding Docs apts and scans - I found out I was pregnant at 4w1d. I saw my doctor a few days later. And I was booked in for my scan at 5w3d. This was beacuse my last pregnancy was ectopic, and they needed to ensure this baby was growing in the right place. But for you, I would not recommend a scan this early, as you dont actually see anything. There's no baby or heartbeat, just a sac. I was booked in for a scan at 7 weeks, to see the baby and heartbeat. But the day before, I had some spotting. I was terrified, as it was exactly the same gestation as I lost Baby C. I thought I was losing this baby too. So I went to the EPAU at my hospital, where I had a speculum. They said that my cervix was closed, and the spotting was just old blood. I was discharged with no signs of miscarriage, and told to return for my planned scan the next day. My 7 week scan showed a tiny bean with a beating heart. Amazingly reassuring!

Reassurance - my dating scan was booked for 14 weeks of pregnancy. I wasnt sure I could wait that long to know that my baby was ok. I was afraid of missed miscarriage, of going to my scan at 14 weeks and finding the baby had died weeks ago.
I bought a wonderful doppler (Sonoline B) at 9 weeks. I used it every day until my 14 weeks scan. It was such a relief to hear my baby loud and clear every evening before bedtime. i found the heartbeat immediately, right from 9 weeks, every day. I would recommend it to you if you need that reassurance.

Please dont feel embarassed about how worried you are. It is completely normal, especially in PAL! but it does get better as the pregnancy wears on - first tri is a nightmare, second tri gets better, and third tri is a breeze (worry-wise).

We are all here if you need us :hugs: Take care xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - sorry to hear that you are worried about Grace's growth. Perhaps the professionals just expected her to be a big baby because of your GD, and are surprised that she is growing normally?
Nonetheless, it is still worrying for you, and they shouldve been more tactful.
Good luck for your appoitnments and scans coming up. Im sure everything will be fine!
Big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## pixie p

Hi everyone!

Kizzy - so glad you are feeling better, i did think maybe it was baby engaging when i read your post but obviously she was just preparing herself! Glad to hear all is ok, not long for you now, so exciting!

New - we all know exactly how you feel, 1st Trimester is so so hard and its impossible not to worry. I had loads of ups and downs in my 1st 12weeks (look at my journal). I worried over every symptom or lack of,every twinge etc! The time does go slowly but try your best to stay positive. 

Amber - Ive a few friends in your position. Easier said than done i know but try not to worry too much. All their baby's are perfect! My friends little boy was born over 2 weeks early at a healthy 6lb 15 after being sent for growth scans and worrying that there has been no growth and was measuring small. On the other side, my friend was told her baby was going to be huge and was sent for extra scans and was born nearly 40 weeks at 7lb! 

Sorry to those i have missed, my son has just pulled the felt tips out and needs my full attention if the walls are to stay 'un decorated!' x


----------



## shelleney

Melly - glad to hear that everything is going well so far. I can only imagine how difficult it is for you and DH at the moment. But remember, we are your friends, and we are here to support you through this time :hugs:

Amber - totally get you on the "turtle" thing. I need to go "123 roll" everyday too! lol. great news on painting the nusery, and good luck getting the furniture put together. Please dont be concerned about Grace having quiet days. Bo has days where I forget she's even here, because I havent felt her all day. But then there are days like yesterday and today, when she's moving like crazy all day and night! Its completely normal, im sure Grace is fine!

Kizzy - great to hear that your baby is in the perfect position, and measuring the perfect size. Good girl Tink!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you for all of your wonderful comments and information ladies, it is all very encouraging and has helped me to feel much better. I am obviously still a bit worried and probably will be until I see the doctor and get to unload on her with all my questions and I get my scan on the 22nd. I can tell DH is a bit worried too, last night he was so focused on making sure I had sufficient protein, dairy and veg in my dinner with minimal carbs/sugars, and was giving Grace extra bump attention. 

I agree that it was very wrong of the receptionist/nurse who called me yesterday to give me the info the way she did. Looking back, I was too worried to get upset at the time, but now I am a bit angry about it, and will probably say something to the doctor when I see her. This is the second time in 2 months where the receptionist has gotten me concerned about a test result, etc. Three weeks ago I got a call from her all in a panic about the wrong bloodwork being done and levels being low--so I called back right away only to be told it was a false alarm and the right tests were done, and everything was fine! ARGGGGG!!! :brat: I love this group of doctors, but they really need to get better trained staff!!!

On a happy note, we have already toured 2 daycares and have 2 more to tour the week after next. This is going to be a difficult decision for us. We loved both daycares we have toured, but for different reasons. 

The first daycare is smaller and closer to our home in the suburbs of the city, and Grace will get lots of one-on-one attention there (what was so cool was that when parents were bringing the little ones in to drop off, they would reach out to the caregiver/teacher excitedly, which really told me that they get lots of love and TLC there, which is so important to me). The downside is that it is about 1/2 hour-45 minutes away from the city, so I could not drop in to visit her during the day.

The second daycare is in the city 2 blocks from where we both work, so I could stop in and see her easily, and they even have a private nursing room available for feedings during the day if I wanted to do that. Also, because it is in the city, there are more opportunities for trips to parks and museums as she gets older that are organized by the center. The downside is that there are a LOT of children, so I am fearful Grace will not get the one-on-one attention that I want her to have. There was also a lot of crying and such going on at drop off time for the parents, which again leads me to think the TLC quality just may not be as good. 

We were impressed with the professionalism, cleanliness and organization of both centers. They both do learning activities with the infants and have daily education plans for them that they make the parents part of. They also both have all day private kindergartens (instead of the public school 1/2 days) for when she gets older. The older children (toddlers, etc.) all seemed well adjusted and having a good time. 

So, we really have our work cut out for us in making this decision. And we have to make it soon as the really good centers already have waiting lists running into March!!


----------



## neffie

New - Did I already say how glad we are to have you join us here? :winkwink: Like the other ladies have said, 1st tri is definitely the hardest. My 2 cents would be to try and stay positive, and take it one day at a time. It does seem like an eternity reaching that 12 week mark, but you will get there! As for getting an early scan, I think you're doing the right thing by waiting until 6-7 weeks because you won't be able to see much before then. As for POAS, I took one 4-5 days after getting my BFP, and that was it. I would have been a worry wart if I had noticed any discrepancies in the line getting darker, so I decided to be done with it after that. Symptom wise, I had some soreness in my boobs. The queasy feelings didn't start to kick in until about 7 weeks. They're different for everyone, so try not to delve too much into it. We're all here to help you get through those moments of panic, & worrying. :flower:

Amber - I am :confused: about the call you received, especially since they said that everything was fine at the last scan. I don't have much experience myself in this aspect, but as the other gals have said, I'm sure Grace is doing just fine. Definitely ask a boat load of questions at your next visit. I hope the time flies by until your next visit. I hear you on trying to decide on a daycare. It's a doozie, isn't it? :wacko: Hope you find the best one for Grace!

Hope everyone else is doing well. :wave:

Getting excited for our appointment tomorrow. We're optimistic that all will go well, and we'll be able to schedule the gender scan. :) It's finally starting to sink in that this is happening for real, and we hopefully will have Coco in our arms in a few months. :cloud9:

Update on our last doppler session...it was done via webcam since OH was out of town. He kept saying "Gosh, you're taking so much time to find Coco's heartbeat, hurry the heck up!" Geez, can we have some patience? :dohh: It took me less than a minute to find, but not fast enough I guess. Anyhoo, the look on his face was priceless as always. :kiss:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hope your appointment went well today, Neffie!


----------



## NewToAllThis

A big thank you to each and every one of you for taking the time to reassure me. Your words were so kind and made me realise that I am going through the extact thing that every PAL lady goes through - especially after reading through Pixies journal as she suggested - so it has helped me heaps! 
:hugs: THANK YOU ALL :hugs:

Amber, sorry to hear that the nasty receptionist has made you worry. I'm sure Grace will be fine. *"good things come in small packages" *
Good luck for your scan and hope you make a complaint!

Neffie - how nice that DH got to listen to Coco's heartbeat whilst away - he sounds smitten already :cloud9:

Shell - hope you are enjoying your summer holidays/mat leave - so jealous!

Hi to everyone else :hi: 

AFM - been out for tea with my mum tonight as my dads out and DH is working! What a trauma...
She talked babies non stop! I had to try so hard not to let my face give it away - I kept changing the subject and she kept changing it back. She even asked me if I was going to go back to the doctors and what the procedure for IVF was!! I felt so bad lying to her but she worries too much and in turn makes me worry (last time was a nightmare!)
I think she only brought it up as its been a long while since we've been out just the two of us and I know she wouldn't dare broach the subject when DH was around.
She made me promise that I would tell her as soon as I was pregnant again, but I just can't do it. Its too early. I've even managed to convince myself that there's nothing there as I feel so "normal" (apart from 10mins of nausea this morning but I think that was because I left the house without having breakfast). It passed once I ate something.

So glad its the weekend - can't make up my mind if I'm tired cos of holiday or this is early symptoms :shrug:

Anyway - have a great weekend everyone and just so you all know I'm soooo glad to be here even if it is fraught with worry :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Happy Saturday!!

Amber - hmmm, thats such a tough decision to make on the daycare. Both centres have their own pros and cons. If I had to make a choice, I would probably choose the first one, with the one-to-one care, and happier babies. Although it would be better if it was nearer your work so you could pop in and visit. Hmm, tough one :shrug:

neffie - hope your appointment went well. Glad the doppler is being a great reassurance to you and DH. I couldnt have got through the first 20 or so weeks without mine.

New - i completely understand how hard it must be for you at the moment, regarding telling people. With Baby C, we told everyone straight away, and then it was heartbreaking to have to tell them all the bad news. So we decided to wait a while this time round. But you cant bear to lie to the people you love. I ended up avoiding my Mum (and other close family members) for the first 2 months, telling them I was too busy to see them, just so that I didnt have to lie!
Also, I think you are having pregnancy symptoms. The nausea from lack of breakfast is a classic! and so is the exhaustion (holiday or no holiday)! great news, my lovely!!

AFM: i had a midwife checkup yesterday, and everything is going well. Bump is measuring the perfect size, and clever little Bo is presenting head down! it seems that she is getting ready to make her appearance (although hopefully not for another 8 weeks)! Also, the midwife confirmed that she is happy to attend my homebirth if I am still low risk by 37 weeks. woohoo!!
I am off for a posh lunch and photo shoot with my Mum and 21 year old sister today (my mum won this special day experience in a competition) So that will be lovely. I will post some pics later....

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :)
xx


----------



## milosmum

Goodness - so much happens in 1 week! Sorry I have been MIA but we have been on hols in north Wales, enjoying the scenery and some sunshine. Shame about the solid 36 hours of torrential, horizontal rain in the middle of the week! Enjoyed lots of dog walks we even conquered Snowdon - well DH and Milo walked up, I got the scenic train up and we all walked the five miles back downhill!

I will try to catch up ...

New - CONGRATULATIONS - not sure if I have said that already?!? As everyone else has said 1st tri is a nightmare but nausea and tiredness sounds great to me, very promising symptoms! It was 5-6 weeks before I started to feel pregnant - VERY sore boobs and nausea but the signs came and went on different days and I only calmed down a little bit after our 6 week scan (our 2 previous early scans showed an ectopic and a m/c) so to find baby in the right place witha heartbeat was fantastic. Doesn't stop you panicing before the next scans though! I hope you manage to try and relax and enjoy this time especially if you are going to keep it quiet for a while, I loved it when it was just DH and my little secret!

Neffie - how did your appointment go?

Kizzy - head down already, what a clever baby x

Shellney - glad your appointment went well too, brilliant news on your home birth plans. Hope you enjoyed your day with your mum and sister x

Amber - sorry to hear about the confusion with your last scan. As everyone else has said I am sure it can't be that concerning otherwise they would have had you in for a recheck asap and not waited til your next scheduled appointment. The daycare centres sound lovely, organising visits to local nurseries is on my list of things to do (why is that list getting bigger not smaller?) 

I hope that everyone else I missed out is keeping well and getting bigger and more beaten up (obviously baby kicks!) every day xxx


----------



## shelleney

Well, I have had the most shocking day ever (in a good way)!
Myself, my sister and my Mum all got dressed up this morning and headed to the posh hotel, ready for our photo shoot and lunch.....
Only for my Mum's OH to arrive, and tell me and my sister that we were actually there to be witnesses to their surprise wedding!
They had kept it secret from everyone since he proposed at Easter, and had told NO-ONE! and my Mum had come up with idea of a fake competetion win for a day at the hotel.
Im still in shock!! but it was a lovely day!
My Mum and her OH (now husband!) have been dating for nearly 11 years, and im so happy for them! They are off on honeymoon tonight.
:wedding:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow Shell. How amazing, can't believe they kept it a total secret. Fantastic!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just Checking in.... It's a girl!! Photos to come....


----------



## kizzyt

ahh congrats Imp, another girl :)

Shell, that's so lovely, very romantic!

hi all, hope everyone is well :)

Its late for me to be up tonight but I had a nap this afternoon for about 1.5 hours and now I cant sleep, especially as OH is snoring like an elephant so I am back downstairs and catching up with my prego buds. Tinks is not up for sleeping right now either so it could be a while for me before I get back to bed!

We had our parentcraft classes this weekend, the NHS ones, they were pretty good. Yesterday was all about labour, pain relief and straight after the birth etc then today was about cleaning/bathing bubs, sleeping, feeding etc. It was really good that Neil came with me as I think he learnt a lot and I certainly learnt some new stuff too, we have our hospital and birthing unit tour on Wed night, really looking forward to that! :) Our nursery is coming along well too, hoping it will be ready by the end of next weekend so I'll take some pics and post them for you then :)

Tomorrow I have my baby shower at my mum's with my family and none of them have ever been to a baby shower before so its really exciting. I have made lots of games etc for us to play and bought some decorations plus had someone make some gorgeous cakes for me, I am really looking forward to it. Then Tuesday is my last day at work! Cant believe its here but I am so ready for it, really not up for the commute anymore and I have pretty much mentally checked out already. Hoping for a few sunny weeks before bubs comes along, so I can chill in the garden with my feet in my mini paddling pool, hehe! Then I have another baby shower on Saturday with my girls, there's a big group of us and I am about the 8th to have a baby so we've all been doing the baby shower thing a few years now, its such a lovely day and I feel very spoilt and priveliged having two!! :)

xx


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo! congrats on the pink bump, Imp! :pink:
Where are all the boys? Grand's Little Blue will be lonely!

Ooh, glad to hear your Parentcraft classes went well, Kizzy. Im booking mine this week. Im jealous of you having two baby showers! I wish I was having one. Hope you have a wonderful time at both of them, and get some great gifts. Good luck with your last day at work, and welcome to the world of maternity leave!!

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Imp on team pink :pink:


----------



## IMPPEARL

I have to say I'm very excited about my little girl. Everyone I know personally has been or will be having boys (there's about 5 of them). So I was kinda thinking mine may be a boy too. Now for the hard part ... Finding a name I love. I find girls names sooo hard. All I know is that ber middle name will be Ella. After my garden angel (my great grandmother). As for photos I can't get my home Internet working right now I'm so frustrated. So hopfully soon. But she has my dh's little piggy nose that's for sure. Lol


----------



## shelleney

Any ideas for a first name for her, Imp?
We have a shortlist of 3 first names....but we have a definite middle name too.
Cant wait til your internet is fixed, so that we can see your pics!!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Promise to catch up with you all once I have a minute at work, I just wanted to stop in and say Congrats to Imp on Team Pink!!! :pink:!!!


----------



## milosmum

IMP - congratulations on team pink! The girls are winning in numbers on this board!

Shellney - sounds like you had a wonderful weekend and I am so improessed your mum managed to organise the whole day and trick you and your sister into being there without anyone guessing x

Kizzy - hope you enjoyed your baby shower and have a wonderful and relaxing time on maternity leave x

AFM - squiggle has been very active the last couple of days - the kicks are nearly up in my ribs now! Been doing some housework and gardening today but now my back aches. Think it might be time to get myself a birthing ball to bounce on and stetch over , see if it can help with the aches! Ebay - here I come xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on Team Pink Imp... 

Kizzy-hope your shower was great and your getting ready for tinks to come.. :) not long now

New-how are you doing.. did you get an appt with your dr..?

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well..

AFM-2 days till my 12 week scan.. cant wait to be there and be past my first mc point.. just 2 days I will make it this time.. thats about all for me.. not much been happening.. getting ready for our vacation in 2 weeks.. and enjoying the nice weather..


----------



## kizzyt

thanks ladies, had a really lovely day, great turn out, lovely food, gorgeous presents etc, really enjoyed it! and we picked up our pram today, I am just a little bit in love :)

and some pics of my baby shower cakes too :)


----------



## kizzyt

Lil, good luck with the scan hun, hope the next two days go quickly for you!

Milos, I started my "birthing ball" (really a Reebok exercise ball) the other night, Its really comfy for my back etc but I felt like baby was dropping low and got scared it will start my labour, haha, will try again this week!

Shell, we have a definite middle name too (Marie) and we're choosing between a couple of first names but I think we have a preferred one (Georgina) :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy, glad you had such a wonderful day today. and I adore your pram! its gorgeous!! Ours is black, but it will always be full of pink fluffy blankets, so hoping it will look girly. lol.
Georgina Marie is a beautiful name, it really is! What are your other options?
We are definitely having Terese as the middle name, as it is my MIL's first name. Im not too keen on it, TBH, but we promised my In-laws we would use their names (if we ever have a boy, his middle name will be Michael, which I do like).

Good luck for your scan Lil. not long now....

Milos, I hear ya on being kicked in the ribs! Bo has just started this in the last few days. Its crazy, isnt it? Glad Squiggle is nice and active though!

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks Shell, we also like Charlotte but OH sits beside a girl at work called Charlotte who's only 18 and he feels a bit uncomfortable calling the baby the same name, haha! I like Darcy and he likes Harriet but we cant decide on either of them, Georgina was the first and pretty much only name we've both really loved from the start! My middle name is Marie, my nan was Marie, my mum is Anne-Marie so it runs in my family :)


----------



## sparkle

Shell- what an amazing surprise! And yay for a wiggly Bo!

Imp- Congratulations on being team pink! What a lot of girlies we have in here...

Kizzy- Gorgeous pram and delicious looking cakes too! Glad you had so much fun.

Lil- nearly there, only 2 more days to go x

Milo- great news about your wiggly little squiggle!

New- how are you feeling?

Afm- I'm exhausted!! We spent the day shopping in central london today, its my birthday next week! Off to a wedding in Belfast this weekend so I've been trying to get the small boy ready for a 5hr car journey a ferry and another 2 hours in the car...
Bumpy is feeling good, starting to wiggle a little and I think I can feel it, so exciting!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

New--totally understandable how hard it is to keep your BFP a secret from family, especially. We did the same thing for a few weeks with Grace because I just didn't want to have to risk what happened the first time around (we told everyone right away and then had to tell them all the bad news only a few weeks later, it was so hard). You will know when it is the right time to tell them, and I am sure they will be so excited!! Also, by the sounds of it, you are definately getting some good early symptoms!! Nausea from not eating is common early on, I had bouts of it myself!

Shell--so glad to hear that all went well with your midwife appointment and glad that Miss Bo is being a cooperative lady and already head down (Grace has been head down for our last 2 scans, and I hope she stays that way!) And WOW!!! Congrats to your mom and her OH, that is so wonderful how they kept their wedding a secret and surprised you all with it!! I hope they are having a fabulous time on their honeymoon!

milos--sounds like your holiday was wonderful! Hope you got some much needed R&R. I hear you on the backaches, I have noticed that developing myself whenever I am doing a lot of bending over and housework. Do birthing balls really help to relieve this pain this early on? I may have to look into one myself!

Kizzy--your parentcraft class sounds wonderful, I hope your tour this week goes well also!! Btw, I LOVE the pictures, your pram is GORGEOUS!! Glad your shower went well and hope your second goes even better!! Enjoy your last day of work tomorrow, and hooray for maternity leave!! :happydance: I love the story about your middle name. My middle name is Marie also--and it is also a family name. Every generation down the female line of my family has either Mary or Marie in their name. (my mother's name is mary, great aunt Marie, great grandmother marie, and little Grace's first name is Mary). I love to see names that run in families like that, it keeps the history and memories of loved ones alive in my opinion!

lil--good luck with your scan on wednesday, hun, can't wait to see the pics!! 

Imp--I am so happy for you, and can't wait to see the pics! 

Neffie--thinking of you and hope all is going well!

Grand--hope you are doing well too hun! 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: got the paint touch ups done this weekend only to have DH scratch an area when he put the air vents on backwards, so there will be yet another set of touchups to do, lol. :dohh: We also managed to get the dresser together this weekend, took us a while because the instructions were so poor, but it looks great! Now we just have to put the crib together and we will be close to done! I still have to decide if I want to get a changing table and we have yet to find a chair that I like. We have a tour of another daycare tomorrow. It is not as far away from town as the first daycare, but still about a 15 minute drive out of town for us, so I still wont be able to see her whenver I want to during the day. But I think the second daycare in town is out for right now--I just cannot put Grace in an environment where I will always be wondering if she is getting the attention she needs.


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy, I like all of the names you have suggested. Its so hard to choose a girls name, because there are so many pretty ones out there.... 
I have struggled finding a name that goes with OHs surname. It ends in -ey, and I dont want the first name to rhyme with the surname, so that crosses alot of beautiful names off my list :(

Sparkle - wonderful news that you have started to feel baby move! has baby got a nickname yet? Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding in Belfast, and I hope C copes OK with the travelling.

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

sparkle--hey hun! glad to hear you are feeling well and hooray for feeling bubs moving already! so wonderful!!! When is your Bday next week? Mine is on Tuesday (the 23rd).


----------



## shelleney

Amber, you snuck in on me there!
Glad to hear that Miss Grace is also cooperating and staying head down for you. Cant wait to see pics of your nursery when its finished. And good luck choosing your daycare
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - what an amazing day that must have been. Very exciting.

Imp- Congratulations on team Pink.

Kizzy - Love the pram - enjoy the baby shower.

Sparkle - great newws about feeling the baby move.

Amber, Milo, Grand everybody...... Hello. 

So much gone on have just read 3 pages and can't remember everyones posts. Should get a pen and write them down and then type post.

AFM - Feeling baby moving a lot. Struggling with breathing a lot though. Keep having almost like attacks where I feel like someone is standing on my chest and I can't breathe. Bit scary.... Will have to go and see the doc. XX


----------



## sparkle

Shell- we've been calling the baby 'bumpy' its what we called Cormack when he was a bump too, so its really special to us!!

Amber- mine is the 26th! We will be in Ireland with the 'outlaws' but hopefully it will be ok... Your daycare situation sounds tough, hope you find the perfect one soon...


----------



## shelleney

Bean, sorry to hear about your breathing difficulties. I would definitely make an appointmnet with your doctor or midwife. Hope you feel better soon.

Sparkle, bumpy is such a cute name. Hope you have a lovely birthday next weekend

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just stopped by my moms. Here are a few quick photos!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_100.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









UC BABY_92.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--OMG, she is so beautiful!!!! Such lovely pictures!!!

Bean--so glad you are feeling the baby moving! I hope the doctor is able to give you some assistance with the breathing and you are able to get some relief! 

Sparkle--love the nickname bumpy! too cute!!


----------



## milosmum

imp - she is a gorgeous little girl loving the photos x


----------



## shelleney

Wow Imp, she's beautiful!!!
What gorgeous, clear photos! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Beautiful clear pics imp.. :) Lovely little girl..

Tomorrow morning is my scan.. cant wait to be there and see all is perfect.. thank you all for all your support so far..


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for tomorrow Lil. Let us know how you get on, and post pics if you can....
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Wow Imp those are amazing scan photos. Beautiful.

Lil - will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Hi all XXXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Fab pics Imp!! :)

Good luck tomorrow Lil, look forward to hearing about it!! 

AFM, work is over, I am off for a year, woohoo! had a lovely last day, they made a beautiful speech and I cried. haha such a wuss :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and can't wait to see the pics!

Kizzy--three cheers for maternity leave!:yipee::yipee::yipee: That is so sweet that they gave you such a nice sendoff!


----------



## neffie

Hi Girls! 

Sorry, beein MIA for the last few days, but things have been absolutely hectic! Everything went well with the appt, so we're very happy about that! Fundal height was measuring perfect, and we heard Coco's lovely heartbeat again! OH also gave me an extra session over the weekend, so that was *AWESOME*! :cloud9: Other than that, we continued looking for strollers, visiting daycares, and picking out samples of colors to try for the nursery. We also started looking at cars, as we're going to have to get another one before the LO's arrival. If all that wasn't enough, work has been kicking my butt lately, so craziness has been the name of the game! :wacko:

So much to catch up on....

New - It's hard keeping the news from the people who are closest to us, but do what is most comfortable to you. Especially after having been through a loss, it makes total sense if you want to wait. I'm sure your mom will be thrilled to bits, regardless of when she hears the news. :) Have you made your 1st appointment yet?

Shell - Great to hear that everything went well with at your visit. That's awesome that Bo is already in position! And what fantastic news about your mom's surprise wedding! I'm sure it was a thriller.

Milos - Hope you're not getting too bruised up with Squiggle's kicks. :winkwink: Your walk with OH & Milo sounds very nice & relaxing!

Imp - Congrats on team :pink:. Those pics are fab!

Kizzy - You're moving along well with the classes, nursery, etc. Two baby showers, ehh? Double the joy! :haha: Very cute pram, and those cupcakes look delish! And need I say how jealous I am of your maternity leave? Wow, 1 whole year, ENJOY!

Sparkle - Yay for feeling movements! :thumbup: Enjoy your b-day with OH's family. Hope it's nice & relaxing.

Imp - 12 weeks tomorrow, yay! :thumbup: Good luck at your scan...we're waiting to see pics!

Amber - That's great that Grace is doing well. Glad to hear that your nursery is almost done. I so hear you on making that daycare decision. We have 3 great ones we need to pick up, and it's not going to be an easy choice. Any big plans for the upcoming b-day?

Bean - Hope the breathing gets better soon! Good idea to get checked out by the doc. That's great that the LO is moving around so much.

Grand - Hope you and le petit are doing well!

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but :wave: if I did.

Oh, almost forgot....our gender is scheduled for Sept 8!! :headspin: Can't wait!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Neffie so glad everything went well at your appt. It is defiantly comforting to hear isn't it. 

Lil. Hope your scan goes well!!

Afm. I had my midwife appt today. Everything is great and our little girl is measuring perfect. I leave for Vegas for work on Sunday for a week so I got a copy of all my records just incase. Then after I get home I have another scan on the 30th to check the location of my placenta. As well as I'll have to go for my blood glucose tests.


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - Yay to maternity leave.

Neffie - wow you have been busy. Brill that you heard cocos heartbeat again.

New - enjoy vegas.

Helllo everybody ........ XXXXXXXXX


----------



## sparkle

Imp- gorgeous pictures of your princess!

Neffie- glad your appointment went well. We still haven't managed to find bumpy on our Doppler but I'm hoping to soon...

Kizzy- congratulations on your maternity leave!!


----------



## sparkle

Lil- hope your scan went well x


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy, congrats on the Maternity Leave!!!
I officially start mine 2 weeks today (although, I have been off on Summer Holidays for the last 5 weeks!)
Make sure you get plenty of rest now, you deserve it after working so hard throughout your pregnancy!

neffie, wow, things do sound hectic in your life right now! not long til your gender scan, which is so exciting!!
Glad things went so well with your last appointment. Coco sounds like such a clever little bean, growing so perfectly!

Imp, have fun in Vegas! Im jealous, I would love to visit!
Also, glad your little girl is doing so well in there!

Amber, happy 30 weeks for yesterday!

Bellas, happy 30 weeks today, my bump buddy!!

Lil, hope everything is ok? havent heard from you since your scan...Thinking of you :hugs:

xx


----------



## neffie

Amber/Bellas/Shell - Happy 30 weeks to each of you!!! :)

p.s. Shell, has it already been 5 weeks since you started your summer holiday?? It seems like yesterday...

Lil - Hope everything went well with your scan!

I can't believe it's already here, but Saturday would have been the due date of our lost angel. :( I've been thinking about that quite a bit this week. The pain has been eased a lot due to Coco's presence, but still there nonetheless. We miss you Poppy!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry I didnt get the chance to update you all.. So went to the dr's yesterday but didnt get a scan.. a bit dissapointed but my dr said he didnt want to run my bill up if he didnt need too.. and a us is expensive... so we found the hb on doppler beating away nice and fast in the 150s.. :) So all in all im happy.. Peanut has a nice strong hb and I feel i made it... 

Hope your all doing well.. New how are you doing..


----------



## kizzyt

wow look at all the 30 weeks ladies, 3 quarters down, woohooooooo!!

Lil sorry you didnt get a scan hun but glad the h/b was nice and strong :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

I know you ladies are all almost done.. lol.. kizzy how far along are you now.. your due first right..


----------



## kizzyt

yeah I think I am first, I am 36 weeks tomorrow, its mad! next Friday I'll be considered full term, I certainly feel it. Started getting braxton hicks this week, had our hospital/birth centre tour last night and it's all coming together. very exciting and I am not even scared - YET! ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow, Full term next week already.. your pregnancy sure has flown by.. :)


----------



## angelashope

I cant wait until all of the babies start being born!!! The journey has flown by and you guys have made it so much better!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Neffie - so sorry to hear that tomorrow is your angel baby's due date :hugs: i know exactly what you mean about Coco making it easier for you. Baby C's due date came around, and I still wasnt pregnant yet. and I was heartbroken. I had nothing positive to look forward to, it was just the worse day ever. however, on the 1 year anniversary of our loss, it was easier. I assumed it would be just as awful as the due date, but because I had Bo to focus on, I wasnt so devastated. if that makes sense? I will be thinking of you tomorrow, neffie. Poppy will be looking down on you, OH, and Coco and keeping you all safe :hugs:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Lil, glad all is well with you. I was getting worried. Sorry you didnt get your scan, but great news on the strong heartbeat!!

Kizzy, happy 36 weeks today! full term next week?! wowzers! Glad you enjoyed your hospital tour. I tried to book in for antenatal classes today, but they were fully booked :( Oh well, I will have to cope alone! lol.

Aww, angela. Thats sweet of you to say. and I completely agree with you - the Femmes have made this experience so special for me :) Hope you're ok?

xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

ROLL ON XMAS :D :D :D sorry just wanted to get that off my chest :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry I've not been on much, feel too :sick:

Any tips for how to deal with almost constant queasy feeling, its getting me down. Feel hungover from about 10am to 8pm.

Supposed to be out in the sunshine helping DH with the gardening but just hiding inside and feel like crying.

Don't know how I'll cope with work.
So ungrateful aren't I?


----------



## shelleney

Oh New :hugs:
I felt exactly the same back when I was in 1st tri.
I made sure I ate little and often. had lots of little snacks, like crackers, oatcakes, plain biscuits, etc, all throughout the day.
I wore those travel sickness bands you can buy in chemists.
And if I felt like crap, I just stayed in bed until I felt better. Dont worry about chores, etc, this is far more important. Nap whenever you get the chance, coz its likely you will wake up feeling better.
Finally....by 13 weeks, it had completely gone. and I have enjoyed every moment since! dont feel guilty or ungrateful - these 3 months are tough!
Good luck! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to pop in before I leave. Heading to Vegas for work today. This week just may kill me. lol Long work days, late nights; Eat, work, and sleep. I wont be seeing the sun after today until Friday. Anyway, see you all in a week! Hope it goes smoothly for everyone!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hope you don't get to tired Imp. 

New - Shell is right don't feel guilty about how you feel. It is awful. I still get bouts of sickness every so often now and it reminds of just how hard the 1st few months were. I did find that eating little and often a bit of whatever I felt like helped. I was only ever sick a couple of times but felt sick nearly all of the time. If I went to the loo in the early hours then I couldn't get back to sleep because I felt sick. Just remember that it will pass and you will start to feel better. I know thats probably not much consolation right now though. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh and fizzy drinks - Tonic water etc they helped me. XX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Shell & Bean - useful tips. I will be loading up on healthy snacks then and probably fizzy water as I don't like tonic water.
I think the food aversions are starting too. DH suggested sausage & mash for tea and I nearly threw up - have been wanting it all week too...
So we're having quiche and homemade wedges with salad instead. The thought of sunday dinner makes me :sick: too.
I'm allowed quiche as long as its cooked - is that right?


----------



## shelleney

Yeah, quiche is fine as long as its cooked properly.
I remember spending 2 hours cooking me and OH a delicious roast dinner one sunday. I had been looking forward to it all week.
But when I sat down to eat it....I changed my mind, and pushed it away :sick:
Just eat whatever you fancy, and whatever you can keep down.....
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs New... hope the sicky feeling goes soon.. but it is a good sign.. :) just rest and eat.. i lived on cracker for a while until i started my cravings.. lol so hope you get plenty of rest.. Your sailing through already almost 6 weeks.. wahoo


----------



## Beanwood

That is so right shell. You really fancy something but you need it there and then. By the time it is cooked you don't fancy it anymore. Uggghhhhh. 

Fizzy water definetly helped aswell new. XX


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks guys - its so nice to have friends who know what I'm going through....
Feel tons better than I did this morning.
On afternoons at work this week (new shift system) so working 12.30 - 8pm so here's hoping I can get over the sick feeling in the morning so by the time I get to work, I feel a bit better.
Think my mistake this morning was that I had got up at 8am and hadn't eaten anything.
Won't make that mistake again - so hard though when you just don't fancy breakfast items - ended up with a breaded chicken breast on a bun at 10.30 am :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

lilrojo said:


> Hugs New... hope the sicky feeling goes soon.. but it is a good sign.. :) just rest and eat.. i lived on cracker for a while until i started my cravings.. lol so hope you get plenty of rest.. Your sailing through already almost 6 weeks.. wahoo

Thanks Logan - hadn't thought of it like that - almost half way through the crap bit (hopefully)
Still in denial that there's actually a baby in there though - so hard to imagine it actually being alive after my experience of last time.
Hope I can get a scan by 7-8 weeks to make it more real.


----------



## shelleney

New, i had a packet of "rich tea" biscuits in my bedside table drawer. I used to eat 2 or 3 the minute I woke up, before getting out of bed. That helped me :flower:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah New like shell said keep a snack by your bed so when you first wake up you can eat.. and I know it still feels unreal to me as well, after two losses in a row... but this time is different for both of us.. :) Hope you can get in and get an early scan and be reassured all is well..


----------



## milosmum

Hello everyone, hope you are all well!

New - sounds like your morning sickness if horrid, I agree with everyone elses advice eat first then get out of bed! I usually get up walk dog then breakfast but in the first few months I had to have breakfast then dog walk - Milo was not impressed with the change of routine! I hope your sickness goes away quickly - mine was gone by 13-14 weeks but now its been replaced by the joys of heartburn!

Imp - hope your week in vegas is not too tiring, looking forwards to hearing about it when you get back.

AFM - had my dad here for the last 5 days painting the nursery and it looks lovely. The furniture is now iin place (well wardrobe and chest of drawers) and I have been putting all the bits and bobs I have bought so far in the drawers and cupboard today. Makes it all feel a bit more real! Still lots to buy though and to arrange to collect all the bits we are borrowing from other people especially the moses basket and cot!

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Hey new I agree with all the other girls about ms and don't feel guilty for feeling rotten, you're entitled to not like feeling sick no matter how much you want
Your baby :)

Milos I hear you on the heartburn, it's a biatch!! Your nursery sounds like ours, it's getting there tho and I am super excited about being able to start getting bits and pieces in drawers etc, will post some pics by the end of thus week hopefully :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I promise to catch up with you all later today or tomorrow am, life has been very hectic this past weekend, with family events, my family coming in tomorrow and DH out to California for a few days on Wed. But I have been keeping up and reading!

Just wanted to let you know that we had our ultrasound today and Grace is doing just fine, she is back into the 70th percentile where she was before, and everything is perfect! Phew! I don't have any good pictures unfortunately because she was head down, facing my back! But we did manage to get a good picture of her foot, haha! I told the frustrated tech (who was trying so hard to get us a good pic!) not to feel bad, we have so many wonderful pics from past scans, we were just so relieved that she is so healthy! (She's actually a little chunky right now weighing in at 3lbs, 15 oz!).


----------



## kizzyt

Great news Amber honey xx


----------



## shelleney

Arrrrrgh! worst nights sleep ever! :growlmad: Didnt get a minutes sleep. Just tossed and turned all night.

Then, at about 3am, I was just dozing off when red hot acid scorched up through my throat and into my mouth. I started choking and gasping for breath, it was awful. I finally calmed down, but its happened again about 20 minutes later :(

Now, Ive been having heartburn for quite a few weeks now, but nothing a glass of milk or a few Tums wont fix. But now im scared its gonna be like last night, for the next 9 weeks....:cry:

Sorry for the pity party, im just soooo tired and stressed (and I feel bad that OH has to go to work everyday on no sleep).
Thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh Shell, you poor love, heartburn is such a bitch!! I have Rennie tablets and a bottle of gaviscon next to my bed which I tend to take in the middle of every night, I am sure lying down doesnt help it too much. you can get a huge bottle of gaviscon on prescription from your doctor too which is good and both are safe in pregnancy, good luck!

I, on the other hand, have been trying to nap this morning and keep waking myself up with my own snoring!! URGH!! so bad, I really hope this goes away once bubba is here, I think both Neil and I are over my snoring! haha! x


----------



## angelashope

HI everyone, Shell, I have a g/f who slept in a lazy boy when heart burn when heartbirn was bad at night and she said the elevation helped-just a thought! 
I am doing fairly well, Ive been following you girlies and enjoying my summer with some day trips but aso teaching summer school! I am gearing up to head back now getting my class ready for a new grade (Older kids) so will be quite a change! and a new room! I also have heart burn that comes and goes and seems to be getting worse at night but still have lots of energy so far which I am happy about! I am almost 29 weeks and feel time is flying-we have painted the nursery and bought the furniture but the flooring we got is not co-operating at all!!! Its supposed to click together and it doesnt! Hello to veryone else and positive vibes to all you first tri ladies-it is rough-sleep often! Hope all is well with all you ladies!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Shell - definitely ask your doctor for Gaviscon, its a lifesaver. My DH suffers with acid reflux and it works wonders for him.

:hi: everyone.

Having no luck getting an early scan. Had telephone appointment with Doctor thus morning and he has said that its up to the midwife if she feels I need one. Waiting for a call back with number for midwife.
Think I'll end up booking a private one.
Babybond near me is fully booked til October.
There is a new place near me thats just opened up. Don't know how good it is but they charge £55 for a scan which is nearly half the price of babybond!
They don't scan til 8 weeks though!


----------



## lilrojo

New-hopefully if you explain your situation to the midwife she will let you get an early one.. but if not 8 weeks isnt too far away.. hope the ms is leaaving you alone a bit.. 

AFM-Im feeling good.. ms is tapering off as long as i dont wait too long to eat.. energy is starting to come back some.. so going to take advantage of it and clean house some today.. did my last prog suppository last night.. so thats a great milestone to get past.. now 3 weeks till my next appt.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, got a little bit of time to catch up! :happydance:

Neffie--:hugs:was thinking about you this weekend and hope you got through it ok. Those anniversaries are very hard, and I hope that DH and Coco helped to ease the pain a bit. I know peanut's DD anniversary was hard, even though I had little Grace growing in me. 

Lil--very glad to hear that your doctor's appointment went so well and that you got to hear the baby's heartbeat. Definitely a good, strong one there, that is so wonderful! Also glad to hear that your energy is returning and ms is easing, that makes things so much easier! Don't overdo the cleaning today!

Kizzy--goodness girl, not much longer now! I am so excited for you, snores and all!! 

New--I totally understand your symptoms right now with the nausea. I never actually threw up this pregnancy, but just had horrible, all day nausea, it was the worst!! Like the other ladies have said, a series of small snacks/meals did wonders, and getting enough rest is so crucial. If you don't rest, you become more exhausted and feel more ill--trust me on this one! Also, you will find that you will have certain foods that work for you and others that will not. For example, I was told to drink lots of water and eat lots of crackers--both of which made me sick! I ended up settling for fizzy drinks (like others have suggested) and peanut butter w/bread or cheese. I think everyone has their own list of what foods were best for them, the key is finding the ones that work for you!

I hope you are able to find a place to get your scan scheduled hun! Hopefully the midwife will pull some strings and get you in soon!

Imp--hope you are enjoying Vegas!!!

milos--you will have to post pictures of your nursery when you get a chance, it sounds so wonderful, and how awesome for your dad to come and get it painted!! we are close to getting ours finished as well, have the furniture put together at last and now it is just a matter of getting the rest of the stuff organized and into the room!

shell--i hope the heartburn clears up for you hun. I have been experiencing similar problems these past couple weeks. I'm guessing maybe it is normal for 30ish weeks? I have acid reflux as well (pre-pregnancy), and have been trying to use tums and milk, but I have to switch to ranitidine some nights when it is bad. Talk to your doctor, maybe they can recommend some medication for you to take on nights when it is really bad.

angela--hope school gets off to a successful start for you! and sounds like your nursery is on a roll too! glad to hear you are doing well!

AFM: much relieved after yesterday's ultrasound. I have been panicking inside for the past week and a half over that phone call about her size. I saw the doctor last Thursday, and she set my mind at ease to a good degree, but the best was seeing little Grace moving around yesterday on the screen and hearing the tech say she was back up where she was before growth-wise (she is actually over just a bit!). Today my parents and grandmother are in town for a visit for my birthday--they are also bringing down a cradle that my mother used for me when I was born (a 37 year old item! yikes!)--we are going to put it in our bedroom so we have a place for her in the earliest days right next to us. 

DH is out of town tomorrow for 3 days, and then possibly again for another 3 days next week! I imagine I will be a bit insane for a few days without him, I miss him so much when he is away!

:hi: to anyone I may have missed, hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone!

New - Happy 6 weeks! Hope you're able to get a scan soon, and that the m/s eases up.

Milos - Glad that the nursery is coming along well. Hope the heartburn goes away soon...

Amber - That's awesome news that Grace is doing just fine! What a relief! Have fun with the family....

Shell - Hope the heartburn eases up. Are you keeping stuff bed side to help when it strikes in the middle of the night?

Angela - Hope the transition to the new class goes smoothly! Nice progress on the nursery. Hope you're able to sort out the floor issue.

Lil - You've passed your previous milestone, so happy for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, this weekend was tough with the due date of our previous loss. I know OH shed some tears as well. The 1 yr anniversary of our loss will be coming up soon, and I think that will be a roller coaster as well. Will just have to take it slowly when it comes....

On the bright side, we have our gender scan in 2 weeks! :happydance: I've been having a hunch that we're having a boy, but then last night I had a dream that I was breast feeding my daughter....she was the most beautiful thing I had ever laid my eyes on. :cloud9: So now I'm totally confused! :dohh: Oh well, it doesn't matter what we have...either one would be a blessing! The most important thing is that he/she be healthy!

p.s. Has anyone heard from Grand lately? She's been MIA for a while. Hope she's doing well.


----------



## Amberyll23

I have not heard from Grand. She has not updated her journal either for some time. I hope she is doing ok!


----------



## neffie

Happy B-day Amber! :cake: Have a great one!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Amber and Neffie... It was great passing my miscarriage milestones.. 13 weeks tomorrow..seems to be flying by for us all..

Amber-happy to hear grace is doing just fine.. :)

Neffie-hugs for your dd passing.. i had mine back in june.. so i understand how hard it is. our one year loss in nov. so i too will be thinking of my bean that day.. wow 18 weeks already.. cant wait to hear boy or girl.. :)

New-Happy 6 weeks.. sailin through.. :)


----------



## milosmum

I was wondering about Grand - hope she is just having internet issues and she is keeping well x

Shellney and Kizzy - sounds like we are suffering the same heartburn issues and Kizzy I am definately snoring too! Dh actually finds it amusing at the moment cause I always complain about his snoring and now he can complain back again! I was up in the middle of last night having a glass of milk so I think I might need to investigate some gaviscon for bedtime use. 

Shellney - I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight.

Amber - wonderful news about Grace, glad she is growing well x Hope your OH gets home soon x

Neffie - can't wait to hear if you have a blue bump since its mainly girlies on here so far! My dad thinks we are having a girl because apparently the neutral colour we have painted the nursery looks pinkish to him! I think he needs his eyes tested cause it looks neutral to me! 

AFm - midwife this morning and its a new one who seems much more enthusiastic than the last one which is good and I think she will now be my midwife until the end. My blood results from 28 weeks are missing which isn't great but she said she would chase them up and ring me if there were any problems! However squiggle is now measuring small which is a little bit worrying, my fundal height was only 29cm today so I am not abnormally small just at the low end of normal. The midwife thought squiggle felt small too and could not decide which way up squiggle was. Anyway I have a scan in 2 weeks anyway to see if my low lying placenta has moved so they are going to check position and measure the growth of the baby then too.

Hope evryone else is well xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Hmm, so I have been having "period" type pains all day today and most of last night, nothing too painful and nothing "contraction" like either but I can only describe it as that feeling you get just before you come on, a couple of friends have said their labour started this way but I am sure its not that, I'll keep you all posted just in case!! :)

Happy birthday Amber!! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Kizzy - exciting, keep us posted - this could be it. Hope you're all organised :wohoo:

Lil - 13 weeks tomorrow, how wonderful :thumbup:

Milos - Hope everything is ok with squiggle and he/she is behaving in there. Oh and BTW, your dog is gorgeous and for the record, I've always wanted a dog and call it Milo, its my fave dogs name :D

Amber - HaPpY BiRtHdAy! :cake:

Neffie - Hugs, I know how you are feeling - its the one year anniversary of my ERPC today :hugs:

AFM - worrying again, feel ok today and not tired. I know symptoms come and go but can't help but worry. Don't know why I can't get it out of my head that this pregnancy will end the same as the last. People say every pregnancy is different but this one has been the same so far, same symptoms - so that's why I think I keep making comparisons to last time.
I wish I could be more positive!


----------



## Amberyll23

Ohh Kizzy, please keep us posted hun!!!!


----------



## angelashope

Kizzy!!!!! I am so excited for you!!
Happy Birthday Amber!
New that is the normal rollercoaster ride, try to relax and have faith easier said then done I know.
Ive also been wondering about Grand maybe she is reading from afar without time to post? Hi to everyone else!!!! and thanks for al the wishes for the class and the nursey, we got half the floor put on tonight it takes 2 of s though so now Im bushed :)


----------



## kizzyt

Sorry ladies, still here, nothing happened, slept well tho and pains have eased off today so that's good! Got ante natal at docs this afternoon so will tell her, might even be baby getting engaged :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Kizzy things are starting to happen. 
Amber - happy birthday.
New - My doc was reluctant to organise a scan so I phoned our local epac unit myself and explained what had happened. They were really nice and understanding and booked me in at just over 6 weeks. 

Shell - could be reflux couldn't it. Hope it eases though.
Neffie- Great that you have gender scan to look forward to.
Lil - Glad you are feeling better.
Milos - Nursery sounds lovely.
Grand - Where are you?

AFM: My blood test has shown that my thyroid is still low so have got to up thyroxine again. Weird cause with my second it never changed. Anyway staringto get a lot of the "do you want a girl as you have 2 boys". Arrrggghhhhh No a baby I don't mind. Might start yeah and if its a boy we will send it back - see what they say then. XX Sorry for that rant I knew we would get it but it is still winding me up. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Just posted at the same time Kizzy.

It is still probabbly baby getting prepared though even if it doesn't happen straightaway. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok ladies, here are Stage 1 Pictures from our Nursery. Bear in mind this is just the painting and furniture we put together, I still have to add the rocking chair, wall hangings, and other bits, so will have some final pictures in the coming weeks, but wanted to share! We did the painting all by ourselves and put both the crib and dresser together ourselves also! The yellow walls are what the room looked like before!
 



Attached Files:







Before Picture 1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









After Picture 1.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4









Crib Picture 1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









Crib Picture 2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









dresser.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelleney

Hi there Ladies :hi:

Milos - ahh, sounds like your nursery is really starting to take shape now! How exciting! sorry to hear that Squiggle appears to be measuring small, but Im sure he/she was just in an awkward position, and is growing just fine.

Amber - glad to hear that Grace is measuring perfectly again. I knew the last measurement was just a blip! Bless your chunky little madam! ps, Happy belated Birthday to you!

Kizzy - the thought of you waking yourself up with your own snoring made me laugh! ooh, how exciting that Tinks may be making her entrance sometime soon!

Angela - hope you enjoy your new class at school. and hope your nursery floor starts behaving itself soon!

Lil - glad the MS is going away, and your energy is coming back. Happy 13 weeks, and congrats on reaching 2nd tri!

neffie - how lovely that you met your baby is your dream! I remember meeting Bo for the first time in a dream. She was so beautiful, and I fell in love with her! Maybe you are having a girl then?

New - sorry to hear you're worrying. Please keep up the PMA! this pregnancy will be different, this will be your rainbow baby!

Bean - sorry about the thyroid and thyroxine. Hope it gets sorted soon. and I think you should say that your sending baby back if its a boy - that should shut people up!

Grand - where are you, my lovely? I hope that you are just too busy to post, or your internet is down. If you are reading this, please let us know you are ok.

Hi to everyone else :hi:

xx


----------



## shelleney

AFM: The heartburn wasn't so bad last night, and i slept much better. 
I do keep my packet of Tums on my bedside table. And I had been keeping a glass of milk there too, but its ever so warm and stuffy in here at night, and the milk was getting abit gross. So I have to venture downstairs to the fridge for my midnight milk fix now.
Thanks for your advice ladies, I will go to the Docs and ask for Gaviscon or Rennie, I think.

On another (far more depressing) note - me and OH havent been getting on very well lately. It started on saturday night with him coming home from a night out smelling of cigarettes. (OH used to smoke, but quit when we started TTC 18months ago. he started up again during the stress of our loss last year, but quit again when we started TTC this baby). He knows how much I hate him smoking, and that im worried about his health, my health and Bo's health. Anyways, it started a big arguement, and we have barely spoken since. Its his birthday today, and we have barely said one word to eachother. He is going out with friends tonight, and I just know he's gonna smoke again. Oh dear, what are we gonna do?? :shrug:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow, but just wanted to drop a note for Shell.

Shell--I am so sorry about the cigarette argument you are having with your OH. I'll share a personal experience: I am strongly opposed to cigarette smoking anywhere around me, and have been since I was a teenager. When I met my DH, he smoked. I spent weeks/months pleading and arguing with him to stop. The thing that worked is one day I put a note in his box of cigarettes that said "Do you REALLY need one of these?" He was at his fraternity house that night when he opened up the box, saw my note, and then threw the cigarettes into the bonfire and has never lit another cigarette since; although he has admitted to being tempted from time to time.

I am not sure something like this would help in your situation, but the only thing that seemed to work for me was a mild, loving note (at least that is how he interpreted it). 

Somehow he needs to really see how much this is hurting not just you and him, but your little Bo as well. You know him best, perhaps think of a way to approach it in a way that he would take you seriously and not take it as an opportunity to argue with you. My DH told me that my yelling at him about it made him want to rebel and smoke even more, but the note made him pause and think. :shrug: 

Men can be so complicated, especially when they know what they are doing is hurting the ones they love, but they are so stubborn about things like smoking and drinking and such. I hope you are both able to patch things up hun! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou Amber :hugs: you are such a good friend

xx


----------



## angelashope

HI Shell,I knoe exactly how frustrating that is, and I havent one the war here either but DH seems to try in spurts he will go almost a week without one and then cave again and he has cut back! He also still drinks on weekends which is equally annoying but again has cut back.. I dont ike it but I am hoping that after LO arrives it will be the push he needs. I know it sucks and it is hard to understand why they cant do this for us but I know I love hom and I woud not leave him over this so I cant give an utimatum or empty threats, like Amber said I remind him in subtle ways and hope .... when I confront him or am visibly angry it is definetly worse! I just wanted you to know that you are not alone and I am sorry you have this stress right now :)


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou for your support Angela :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Can't believe how far some of you are along!


----------



## shelleney

GreyGirl said:


> Can't believe how far some of you are along!

We are all still keeping your seat warm, Grey. Promise! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Shell My dh does aswell but only when he has a drink. Trouble is he seems to be going in the garage a lot and doing it on an eveining at the moment. I haven't said anything and as the others say hoping that when baby here it will stop -we will be much to busy. At the moment I go up to bed with the boys and he is downstairs on his own so don't think that helps. I agree with the others though - I don't say anything as I know it will it cause an arguement. I smoked a little before myself (when I went out for a drink which wasn't very often) aswell so don't feel like I can say to much. It stinks aswell though. XX I am sure it will be sorted hun. XX


----------



## kizzyt

hey shell, sorry you two are having a bit of a rough time, its horrible when it feels like that, especially pregnant because we feel so much more vulnerable about things and everything is more likely to upset us. I used to socially smoke until I got pregnant first time (when out drinking etc) and my OH hated it, I stopped of course when I got my BFP but when I lost the baby I had a few lapses and then stopped again this time around and I really hope I'll never go back to it. when I did do it, even though I knew Neil wouldnt like it I wasnt sticking two fingers up at him or thinking "I dont care if you dont like it" I was just doing something I enjoyed, I didnt want to upset or hurt him even though I knew it probably did and I daresay your OH is the same, I doubt very much he wants to upset you and for non smokers its hard to understand but he probably just enjoys having a cigarette. I would also imagine as soon as bubba is here things will be more real to him and he wont want to anymore. I hope you manage to resolve things and you made up for his birthday xx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Bean and Kizzy :hugs:

We still havent made up :(
I do believe that he is just doing something he enjoys (rather than just trying to piss me off). But im so worried about how its will affect our family's health. Im especially worried, as its one of the leading causes of SIDS. When i tell OH this, he says its ok as long as he doesnt smoke in the house. He says im overreacting when i explain that the smoke and chemicals are carried on his breath, skin, hair, clothes, etc.
I have tried reasoning with him, calmy, but he ends up getting defensive and i end up crying. Ive said to him that if i have had to give up alcohol, certain foods, certain hobbies, my comfort and my figure....why cant he give up this one little thing? :shrug:

Part of me is tempted to back down and apologize (although i know im not in the wrong) just to get us talking again. i miss him so much. things are so awkward between us right now. i just want a kiss and cuddle :cry:
sorry ladies, i just feel so emotional right now. thanks for listening 
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Aww honey, I dont like to think of you so upset, it's horrible, I do agree tho, you have given up so much for the baby it's not a lot to ask of them is it? The way my friend got her husband to give up when she was preg was to tell him that when baby comes each time he has a cigarette he will have to go and have a shower, wash his hair, brush his teeth and change his clothes before he will be allowed near the baby so he's not carrying any toxins, I think he knew it would be too much hassle and decided to give up instead! 

I know what you mean about apologising to clear the air too as it'd not nice living in a bad atmosphere, maybe try talking to him later so you can at least have a conversation and not be awkward around each other. Big hugs xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Grand, are you out there???? Xx


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!! Its been almost a month since I was last here how bad am I!!
My laptop had died so on my bb so can't go through all the posts I've missed!
I have seen your posts tho Shell, I'm sorry ur having a hard time and such a hard time in pregnancy!! My oh smokes as so did I untill january, he knows he has to wash and change his top before he will be allowed near baby, and won't be allowed nr baby till toxins have gone, but I can't critisize as I am a ex smoker and unfortunately I suspect when I have a drink after babys born I will probably have a cigarette, I know its a horrid habbit and I've stopped in every pregnancy and I've never smoked in our home I do enjoy a cigarette with a drink to relax! Hope u can sort it our asap!!

Sorry that I've missed so many posts and hope u ladies are all well!

AFM
I'm now almost 35 weeks..... And babys is still breech and laying wrong way either bk to from or other way round lol I knew she hadn't moved as I can feel her head!! Today midwife told me I needed a scan in a week or so time and then book for section for 38 weeks, I'm hoping to god she turns, I knew I may have to have section but it seems more real now and I'm scared of the post surgery pain and being unable to look after my baby and my kids etc.... I have refused a manual turning of baby as I've read up and heard some horrid stuff and with success of just 30-60% and a risk of a emergency section there and then, my oh is totally against it, so I'm turning to scrubbing the floor etc to try and move her!! Also dumb ass here booked a weekend away with oh and kids a week before baby due (stupid I know) but I wanted to spoil my babys! And if baby doesn't turn then I won't make it :-( also I've changed my mind about feeding and really want to feed her myself now, but this also may be difficult after section!! But as long as my baby arrives safely we will work around everthing else!! 

Anyone else still breech,???? X


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!! Its been almost a month since I was last here how bad am I!!
My laptop had died so on my bb so can't go through all the posts I've missed!
I have seen your posts tho Shell, I'm sorry ur having a hard time and such a hard time in pregnancy!! My oh smokes as so did I untill january, he knows he has to wash and change his top before he will be allowed near baby, and won't be allowed nr baby till toxins have gone, but I can't critisize as I am a ex smoker and unfortunately I suspect when I have a drink after babys born I will probably have a cigarette, I know its a horrid habbit and I've stopped in every pregnancy and I've never smoked in our home I do enjoy a cigarette with a drink to relax! Hope u can sort it our asap!!

Sorry that I've missed so many posts and hope u ladies are all well!

AFM
I'm now almost 35 weeks..... And babys is still breech and laying wrong way either bk to from or other way round lol I knew she hadn't moved as I can feel her head!! Today midwife told me I needed a scan in a week or so time and then book for section for 38 weeks, I'm hoping to god she turns, I knew I may have to have section but it seems more real now and I'm scared of the post surgery pain and being unable to look after my baby and my kids etc.... I have refused a manual turning of baby as I've read up and heard some horrid stuff and with success of just 30-60% and a risk of a emergency section there and then, my oh is totally against it, so I'm turning to scrubbing the floor etc to try and move her!! Also dumb ass here booked a weekend away with oh and kids a week before baby due (stupid I know) but I wanted to spoil my babys! And if baby doesn't turn then I won't make it :-( also I've changed my mind about feeding and really want to feed her myself now, but this also may be difficult after section!! But as long as my baby arrives safely we will work around everthing else!! 

Anyone else still breech,???? X


----------



## neffie

Shell - So sorry that you and OH feel distanced from each other right now. I am sure he realizes that him smoking is not good for any of you, including little Bo...maybe he's just having a difficult time expressing that to you. Men can be complicated beings at times. Sorry I have no experience with the smoking aspect, so can't offer much advice there. But I'm sure it'll just be a matter of time before you guys patch things up. :hugs:

Grey - Your seat warmer is still very much on! Come over and take it off soon! :hugs:

Vix - Good to hear from you. Hope the little one turns around soon! If he/she does turn, will you be able to avoid a C-section, or have they told you that you'll need one for sure?

AFM, absolutely shattered from working non stop for the last 2 weeks. We have some of OH's family staying with us this week, so looking forward to spending some quality time with them this weekend. They bought us a few 'first' toys for Coco....so adorable! They were also in neutral colors, so that was great! Less than 2 weeks until we find out if Coco is a boy or a girl, eeeeek! Can't believe it's almost that time! :cloud9:

Have a great weekend everyone!

p.s. To all the stateside ladies - Stay stafe this weekend if you are in the hurricane zone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday Gals!

Neffie--Looking forward to hearing how your gender scan goes hun! And don't worry about having dreams of different baby sexes, I think our minds mess with us sometimes. You will also continue to have them, even after you find out little Coco's gender. A couple of weeks ago I had a dream that I went in for an ultrasound on Grace and the tech told me that I was carrying twin boys! Talk about wierd!! Glad you are finally getting some much needed R&R this weekend and hope you have an enjoyable visit with your family!

Lil--Happy 13 weeks hun and congrats on 2nd trimester! Definately a wonderful milestone!! :happydance:

milos--so glad you found a midwife you are happy with, that is so important. I also hope Squiggle is ok and turns out to be growing just fine at your u/s in 2 wks. Having just been through this myself with Grace, I know how worrying this can be. I will say extra prayers for you and Squiggle. :hugs: I also hope your heartburn is improving. I have suffered with it myself this past week or so, had to raid the tums and am trying so hard to avoid the ranitidine, but I may give in if this continues!

New--hope you are doing ok hun! let us know how you are feeling!

Bean--:hugs: on having to deal with such silly questions about whether you are hoping for a boy or girl. Some people just don't get it. We want healthy babies, each is a blessing!! As soon as we found out Grace was a girl, we started getting questions "so, I bet you are hoping the next will be a boy." Uh, hello, Grace isn't even here yet, let's focus on her please, thank you! And if we DO decide to have another, I will be happy with either! Silly people! :grr:

Grey--we are definitely keeping your seat warm hun and can't wait to have you with us!!! :hugs:

Vix--congrats on 35 weeks, madame! I really hope you can get your little one turned and that you can enjoy the vacation you have planned for you and the family! 

Shell--hope things are looking up for you today with OH's smoking situation. Thinking of you. :hugs:

AFM: Not sure if you ladies saw my nursery pictures 2 pages back, but we are moving right along with it. We have some more furniture in there, a mobile, a lamp and some pictures ready to hang up! We are waiting for labor day weekend to hit some furniture stores for a rocking recliner. We also moved the crib to the other side of the room by the door (DH noticed the air vent was beside the crib on the long wall and he didn't want little Grace catchign cold!). My parents also brought down my cradle from when I was born, and we have that set up in our bedroom for those nights we want Grace close by--my mother even bought the matching bedding set for the cradle to match the crib! Miss Grace is already one spoiled little lady!!

Will add more pics as I get things finalized. DH is home late tonight, will be so happy to see him. The further along I get with this pregnancy the more anxious I get when he is away travelling. Fortunately he will not be doing ANY travelling in October! :thumbup:

Hope you ladies have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## neffie

Amber - I knew I was forgetting something in my post. I forgot to post about your nursery. :dohh: Love the pics! Grace will be very comfy in there. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## milosmum

Hi ladies sorry its been a few days again - work is just manic! Thankfully my replacement starts next week and I have 5 weeks to get her a bit more confident in taking over my place so hopefully that means I can put my feet up a little bit more soon!

Grand - we miss you xxx

Amber - thanks for your reassurance about Squiggle's size actually thinking about your recent scan and some friends who have had 'little' but perfectly healthy babies has been reassuring. Your nursery looks beautiful and I think you have wonderful taste cause your wall colour looks nearly identical to mine! x

Neffie - not long time your scan, i am so excited to see wait you will be having x

Vix - I hope bubs moves soon, are you trying special positions to sit and lie in to help move her? I have been looking into it a little since the midwife told me she isn't sure which way up squiggle is! Hope you manage to avoid a section.

New - my little Milo is my baby! I am trying to make him a bit tougher before baby arrives in October but I suspect he is going to be a bit jealous of the baby cause he is a proper mummies boy x

Shellney - sorry to hear about your fall out with DH. I hope you have sorted it out now honey. My DH smokes too and I hate it and have done ever since we met and he knows he is on a countdown now. I will not let him near baby if he is still smoking by october. Nagging won't work with him though I just have to wait for him to give up in his own time x

Kizzy - I have just caught up with the last few days posts and you had me very excited there for a few minutes! I hope baby is settling in and getting in position for arrival. How long til your due date? I get confused cause you don't have a ticker! Oops just realised I should just read the front page to find out x

Love to everyone else I missed out hope you are all well xxx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
Well I survived my week in western Ireland, cold wet but we managed to have fun with the inlaws!!
It's been busy in here... I have read all your posts but please excuse me if I forget stiff!
Kizzy- nearly there hope you are feeling well xx

Neffie- 2 weeks! So exciting! When I was pregnant with C I just knew he was a boy. We didn't find out but I just knew x

Amber- your nursery looks amazing! Grace is a lucky girlie. I'm so pleased she is a good size too x

Shell- it can be so hard arguing with your oh- sending hugs xx

Hi to all xx

Afm- gender scan on Thursday!!! We are taking C to meet his little brother or sister! So excited!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix not sure if you've looked into it or not. But I've heard the chiropractor can help to get baby turned? May be worth looking into...? I go every couple weeks and it helps any back discomfort I've been having also. 

Mills & Amber I hear ya on the heartburn! I've been getting it latly also and tums don't seem to do much. But I keep trying them anyway. 

Afm I survived my work week in Vegas. I managed to get to bed by 11 most nights so not too bad. Though I did sleep a full day and night upon my return. Lol Now I'm sitting in the lab doing my 3hr glucose test... Not so much fun. Then later this evening I get to see my little girl again! I have an ultrasound to check and see if my placenta has moved and I can have a vaginal delivery. Fingers crossed everything goes well!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, I hope this finds you all doing well!

Milos--I hope things are going well with training your replacement this week! Thanks for the comment on the nursery, I was really worried it would be too pink, but it really did come out a nice, soft pink that we absolutely love. DH even said I did a great job picking out the color! :thumbup: 

Sparkle--glad you had a good time with the in-laws! Will be thinking of you Thursday with your Gender scan, so exciting that C will be with you!!

Imp--welcome back from Vegas!! Hope your glucose test comes back with good results for you and that your scan goes well! I hope the placenta has moved away for you. Also, be sure to post some pics if you get any!!

Hope the rest of you ladies are all doing well!

AFM: Not too much to report. I think I actually started to *TMI alert* "leak" from my breasts last night. I woke up for one of my many potty breaks to wetness under my right breast. I was like what in the world?! Then it hit me that I may be leaking! Has anyone else experienced this in their third trimester or heard of it happening? I immediately went into the bathroom and could not get anything out myself, so it was very bizarre! Anyways, probably need to start wearing something at night just in case it happens again!

We are going furniture shopping for our nursery chair this weekend. I think rather than the glider chairs, I'm going to go for a rocker/recliner so we can move it into the living room once we no longer need it with Grace. Wish us luck! I am hoping to snag one at a good Labor Day Sale at one of our local furniture stores!


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies :hi:
Sorry I have been MIA since last Thursday. But me and OH decided to go for a long weekend away together from Friday to Monday. 
We went to the seaside (we live right in the middle of the UK, miles and miles away from the coast), and stayed in a lovely little B+B. We went to the sealife centre, to the harbour, to some cute little seaside villages, and to the horse races
It was lovely to be a couple again, with no work or home stresses. We talked things through, and really cleared the air. It was lovely to feel so close again.
Now we are back to reality, but I am hoping things will stay this good. We are painting the nursery this weekend, and will then start putting the furniture together, etc. We are both getting so excited for Bo's arrival!

Hope you all had good weekends, and are keeping well :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Vix - good to hear from you! cant believe that you are 35 weeks already! sorry to hear that Libby is still breech, but she still has time to turn. I hope that you dont have to have that C-Section, and that you can still go on your family holiday.

neffie - hope you enjoyed your weekend with your in-laws. Ooh, not long now til your gender scan! how exciting!

Amber - i loved the pics of Grace's nursery. Cant wait to see more! And im glad that OH has no plans to go away in october. I get nervous when my OH just goes out and leaves me just for the evening, so I cant imagine how stressful it must be for you when your DH goes away.

Milos - sorry to hear work is manic for you at the moment. I hope you can start slowing down soon.

Sparkle - glad you had a great time in Ireland. I love it over there! Ooh, gender scan in 2 days time! how exciting! also, C looks so cute in your avatar pic...

Imp - glad you survived Vegas! hope all went well with your glucose tolerance test. and good luck for your scan, I hope your placenta has moved up. Let us know how you get on...

Amber (again) - I have had a small amount of "leakage" from my right nipple only, for quite a while now. it is always in the middle of the night, and I can never express any myself when I try. So I think that what you're experiencing is quite normal.

PS: thanks to all those who commented on my "smoking issues" with OH. He went out with friends last night, and assures me he didnt smoke (even though they all did) so I think our heart-to-heart may have worked. Thanks for all of your advice, support and hugs. What wonderful friends you all are :friends:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--I am so glad to hear you and OH had a close bonding weekend together and talked through things! So wonderful!! :hugs: Also glad to hear that he took what you said to heart and avoided smoking with his friends, I am sure that was a very hard thing for him to do, so it is really a good sign!!

Good luck with the nursery this weekend! You and OH will have so much fun with it, it was really a good bonding moment for me and DH in doing it ourselves, mistakes and all! hehe 

Thanks for your input on the leakage issue. I experienced exactly what you described, so I feel much more relieved. :thumbup:


----------



## kizzyt

Shell, great news that you and OH have worked things out, really pleased for you hun! x

Amber, no leaking for me but I know lots of people do get it, oh the joys of pregnancy hey? haha! love the look of your nursery, really, really pretty and classy! :)

Vix, Milos, Sparkle, thanks girls I am feeling good, nothing major to report, midwife appt again tomorrow so we'll see if Tinks is engaged!

Imp, glad you survived Vegas!! :)

AFM, all good, bag pretty much completely packed, nursery almost done (pics attached) and feet pretty much permanently swollen!! lovely! just waiting now for my baby girls arrival (and having paranoid moments she's going to turn out to be a boy!!)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









005.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









007.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kizzyt

Those are of some of the wall art, the sky/clouds one is the loft hatch which is in baby's room, OH didnt want her to be scared of it so made it cute :) the flowers are below it and he's put some butterflies coming up from the flowers towards the sky, its so lovely and effective. Here's another one of the room and one of her wardrobe which is already better than mine!! Lucky little minx :)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 6









007.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy your nursery looks so fabulous! I love the castle and flowers, but I mostly LOVE the penguins!!!! And wow, bonus points to you both for the sky on the ceiling, just lovely!!!


----------



## kizzyt

OH couldnt resist the penguins, he loves them, they do look good I must admit and stops the room being too "girly" :)


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- your nursery is GORGEOUS! What a lucky princess...


----------



## neffie

:hi: Gals!

Milos - Hope your replacement is getting settled in, and things are a bit more relaxed for you. Not long to go now before your LO is here!

Sparkle - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear all about it, and see some pics. :flower:

Imp - Glad you enjoyed your trip. Hope your glucose test went well, and that your placenta has moved.

Amber - Good luck furniture shopping! :thumbup: Should be plenty of super deals going on this upcoming weekend.

Shell - Glad to hear that things are better with OH! Looks like the long weekend away together definitely helped. Have fun painting the nursery, and setting up the furniture. Look forward to seeing pictures!

Kizzy - Very cute nursery! Tinks will be very cozy in there...

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, 8 days until our gender scan! The impatience is starting to get agonizing. :dohh: *CAN'T WAIT!!!* It's been quite a while since we last saw Coco, and the next week is going to be like waving an ice cream in front of a toddler, but not letting them eat it if you know what I mean? :winkwink: Luckily, we are headed out of town this weekend on our 'babymoon', so hopefully that'll make the wait more bearable. We're going to the coast, and will be staying in a cozy little bed & breakfast. Really looking forward to it! 

In other news, we are starting to work on Coco's room. The existing furniture has been moved out, and some other items have been moved in of what will be the nursery. OH will start painting it in a couple of weeks....

Have a great day!


----------



## kizzyt

Just had a midwife appt, baby is 3/5 engaged!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

yay kizzy! she is almost in place, not much longer now!! so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--Im so excited for you for your scan! I remember the wait for ours, the days went by so slowly, but then after that, everything started to go pretty fast!! I hope you guys have a fabulous babymoon, it sounds very romantic and relaxing! And good luck with the nursery, sounds like you are very organized!!

AFM: Tomorrow we do a second interview with our daycare of choice. We opted for the smaller one closest to our home, but furthest from the city. We decided to put our desire to have Grace in a setting where she will be closely cared for and watched as opposed to a center closer to town where she would be one of many in what we felt was an overcrowded center where she may not get the attention she would need. It will be very hard for me to be so far from her during the day, but I want what is best for her developmentally, and I want her in attentive, loving hands at all times.

Furniture--local store near us is having a 50% off special sale for Labor Day weekend of their entire stock, really hoping I find a rocking recliner there!!


----------



## kizzyt

Urgh, had a panic this morning, baby wasn't moving about so got in a real panic and called the labour ward who asked me to come in for monitoring which I did and all was fine, have to go back tomorrow for another check but she's moving fine now, little minx!! Was really scary tho for a while, glad I went xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

:howdy: Hi - I'm still here, sorry I've been MIA!

Amber & Kizzy - you're nurseries both look beautiful - can't wait til I can do ours!

Kizzy - sorry to hear you had a scare today - just shows that the worrying never stops. Glad all is well with baby and congrats on being 3/5 engaged!

Amber - good luck with the daycare, its such a hard decision to make and to know that this place will be caring for your precious cargo - the right decision has to be made. You have to go with your gut feeling on a place to know its right.

Neffie - Sooo can't wait to find out :pink: or :blue:, its going to be the longest wait but at least you have your babymoon to occupy you - have a great time!

Shell - glad you and OH managed to sort things out - I was holding my breath there for a while! Men can be such arses can't they. DH and I have fallen out over early scans and he's been really horrible!

:hi: to everyone else too, sorry not enough staying power to comment on everything at the moment.



AFM - Had my first midwife appointment on Tuesday and my plea's for an early scan fell on deaf ears - apparently I have to be bleeding to qualify for our EPAU.

Me & DH have fallen out over the whole early scan thing as he agreed with what the midwife said (i stupidly told him). She said that it will only give me a couple of days relief and then I will worry again and what will I do... book a scan every few days just to know everything is ok?...

She is the same midwife as last time and I didn't particularly like her then!
She also went on about my BMI and rang the doc to prescribe 5mg Folic Acid, went to collect prescription this afternoon and he queried it with her and has only given me 4mg - so he can't think that my weight is that much of an issue! (that's one in the eye for her!)

I have managed to work DH round to the early scan (its my body, like it or lump it!) and have booked one for next Saturday when I should be 8+4. :wohoo:
I am praying to god that everything is ok in there. Don't really feel pregnant anymore...[-o&lt; please let everything be ok [-o&lt; 

I had been suffering with lots of MS, but did some research and stopped taking Pregnacare and resorted to just normal Folic Acid, and low and behold, I am only mildly nauseous now instead of retching and running for the loo all the time. I think it may be to do with the iron in the multi-vits, can make you feel sick apparently.

Anyhoo, some questions if I may...

I have been doing a lot of comparing with this pregnancy to the last - and one thing is, I have got a lot less cramping, hardly any... is this a good thing or a bad thing. I know cramping is supposed to be normal with things growing etc, but I hardly have any?

Also, I haven't noticed any body changes apart from my boobs feeling fuller, no nipple colour changes or veiny boobies - is it too early or should I be noticing things.

Any advice from you experienced pregsters :haha::haha: would be great - just to calm me down again...

Thanks...:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so glad all is well with your little lady! hope things check out as well tomorrow too!

New--I posted a reply in your journal (I had been stalking it the last few days hoping to hear from you!). Short version here: glad you booked a scan, i would have done the same! Your symptoms thus far are very normal for how far along you are. Don't worry about the absence of cramping, that is not always a guaranteed symptom and your full boobs are a good sign! They will start to get darker later on in your pregnancy, so don't worry that they are not getting dark now!

AFM: We have the daycare matter settled and enrolled Grace today in the one we have chosen. I am happy with our decision, although not looking forward to the day I have to start leaving her there! Had first doctor's appointment today for fetal monitoring (where they put these bands around your stomach and monitor baby's hb and movements) and Miss Grace was not cooperating, but all is well! We were having a hard time getting her to wake up and move around. She was too happy snuggled away sleeping! I ended up having to eat a little chocolate to get her going. I have to go twice a week now for this for the rest of the pregnancy due to the GD. Hopefully she will be more cooperative in the future!!


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- sorry you had a scare. When C was 3/5 engaged he was born a few days later....

New- anything that puts your mind at rest is good in my book. Fingers toes knees and everything crossed for Saturday xx

Amber- great news about Grace's daycare. Well done for making your decision

As for me we had our scan and....

ITS A GIRL!!!!

I'm so so shocked, still dont think its sunk in that C is having a little sister!


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - Glad to hear that all is well.

New - Sorry to hear about things with your OH. You won't always be in agreeance, but do as your gut tells you. As much as our OHs are supportive, at times they don't understand the entire gist of certain things. Glad to hear that you were able to get a scan for next week, that's great! As for your questions, my 2 cents would be to not compare every symptom to your previous pregnancy. In my opinion, that will just worry you more if things aren't identical. Not having cramping, and major changes with the body are completely normal. Stay positive, you'll do great! :flower:

Amber - Yay for selecting the daycare! That's one less thing you have to think about. Leaving Grace alone for the first time at the daycare will be hard regardless, but at least you know you have her in the best possible place. Glad to hear things went well with your appointment!

Sparkle - Congrats on team :pink:!!! What a trend it has been on this thread, ehh?? That's awesome that C will have a little sister soon! :)

Question for you girls. Did any of you get the flu shot? It's available at my doctor's office, and they have asked if I want to get it (from what I've read, it seems recommended). I'm leaning towards getting it just to avoid the 'what ifs' during flu season, but wanted to get some thoughts/suggestions.

Headed out for our babymoon tomorrow, so will catch up with all of you next week!


----------



## sparkle

Have a wonderful babymoon Neffie!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--Congratulations on Team :pink: Pink:pink:!!! :happydance: Now C will have a baby sister to grow up loving and protecting!! Very happy for you!!

Neffie--I had gotten the flu shot in October of last year before getting pregnant again, so I didnt need to get one with this pregnancy. My MD did ask me about it though at my first appointment and told me that if I had not gotten it, they would have strongly recommended I get one.

I say if you anticipate travelling a lot and coming into contact with a lot of folks this winter, you may want to think about getting it. I probably would have gotten it myself if I had not already had it.


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - Tinks nursery is so cute! Makes me want to start Bo's nursery right this minute! and I love her wardrobe full of lovely little outfits! Sorry to hear about your scare...but glad all is well. and 3/5 engaged is very exciting!! :)

neffie - ooh, have fun on your babymoon. sounds abit like our weekend away in a B+B by the sea....make the most of it, as before you know it, little Coco will be here! not long now til your gender scan! regarding the flu shot, I will be having it next week or the week after. I have asthma, so I have the shot every year, and this year will be no different. Here in the UK, they recommend it for all pregnant women - and the earlier the better (september time).

Amber - well done for making such a difficult decision about Grace's daycare. But personally, I think you make the right choice - I would've chosen the daycare out of town too. It just sounds like she will be better cared for there. Although I can understand you being upset that you will not be able to visit her during the day...You have a sleepy Grace like my sleepy Bo. Hope she behaves herself next time!

New - sorry to hear you have been arguing with DH. Hope you make up soon. I understand your need to have an early scan, considering your past experience. I hope that it will put your mind at ease. Regarding your questions - can I say "please do not compare this pregnancy to your last one, or to other people's pregnancies". All pregnancies are completely different, and comparing them only causes worry and anxiety. Regarding the cramping, I had pulling, stretching and twinging rather than cramps. But Im sure its normal to feel nothing at all too. And regarding boobies, i didnt get blue veins until 2nd tri, and didnt get dark nipples until 3rd tri. I hope that you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Im here if you need to talk.....

Sparkle - congrats on team pink! woohoo! another one for our team!! where are all the boys? lol. so glad all is well. cant wait to see some pics of your little princess!

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ladies, thanks for all your support and well wishes, it just shows you never really stop worrying, I guess it's all part and parcel of being a mummy!! It's early hours and I can't sleep, once again I guess it's our bodies way of preparing us got what's in store! 

Neffie, congrats on team pink, woohoo, lots of little ladies for us!! 

New, sorry you and oh had a fall out with the scan, glad you are going with your instincts tho, you have to do what you are happy and comfortable with, can't wait to hear the results of your scan :)

Shell, doing the nursery was great, really enjoyed it and we both just keep going in there and looking around at it, it's beautiful :)

Amber, well done making your decision on the daycare, I am sure it will be perfect xx

Hi everyone else!!

Now, shall I have a toasted crumpet at 3.30am???


----------



## shelleney

kizzyt said:


> Now, shall I have a toasted crumpet at 3.30am???

This made me chuckle :haha:

I havent had any midnight feasts yet...but i may start soon :winkwink:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

haha, when I wake up in the middle of the night and cant sleep I end up really hungry and having a "first breakfast", usually a banana and yogurt but I had two crumpets with peanut butter that day, mmmm

had more monitoring yesterday and have to go again today, hopefully this will be the last time though, I am much happier with her movements now and the hospital said they will carry on monitoring me every day until I am completely confident, so hopefully I'll get discharged today. they also did blood tests etc for pre eclampsia as my bp was a bit raised and i had some protein but all clear, my swelling is just part and parcel of being preg so I am glad there's nothing to worry about there. I also had a scan which was a nice bonus, not had one since 20 weeks! I asked if she could see the sex and she thinks girl too which was reassuring, hopefully we wont have to take back all the pink stuff we have!! hehe!

feeling a bit coldy with a sore throat this morning, boooo!!

hope all are well xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies!

Just thought I would post my latest bump pic. Taken today, at 32 weeks and 2 days....
 



Attached Files:







32 week bump.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GreyGirl

Gorgeous baby bump shell!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grey :) Im sure you will be sharing pics of yours with us very soon.... :dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Thanks Grey :) Im sure you will be sharing pics of yours with us very soon.... :dust:
> xx

Thanks, I hope so :) I can't believe you're so far along already! I remember your :bfp: announcement like it was yesterday!


----------



## shelleney

I know, time flies! :wacko:

I hope you will be following in my footsteps very soon, Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everyone 

Popping in with a hello and hoping that everybody is well. XXX

XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so glad your little lady is doing well, and I think it is wonderful that they are monitoring you for as long as you need. Very good to have peace of mind. Also glad to hear that they are still thinking girl! I hear you on the pink worries! I had to giggle about the midnight snack--I have been waking up hungry a lot but fortunately am still deterred by having to walk down and back up the stairs!

Shell--fabulous bump picture hun! I just love it! Little Bo is definitely growing big and strong!

Bean--Hey there hun, how are things going with you?

Grey--I am with Shell, I can't wait to see your growing bump, it won't be long before you are posting pics yourself!

AFM: We found a rocking recliner! I absolutely love it! We were going to go with a leather chair, but found a softer fabric that worked so much better, especially for those late nights where Miss Grace and I will be sleeping in it! haha I hope everyone is having a great weekend, Happy Labor Day to my fellow ladies in the States, is going to be nice having the day off!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just got home from vacation... felt baby moving while away which was a nice reminder he/she is growing nicely.. just off and on not constant yet... found hb on doppler as soon as we got home.. so that too was great... now 10 days till my appt.. :) i shall be 16 weeks then it will be the fun one.. :)

Hope your all well..


----------



## kizzyt

Great news lil, such a fab feeling!

Wonderful news on the rocker Amber, sounds so comfy. I slept in mine the other night during one of my insomnia moments, sure me and tinks will be making full use of it. :)

Gorgeous bump shell, love it! Mine has really dropped lately, its so much lower.

Hope to see you with a bump of your own in here soon grey xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi Glad to see everyone is doing well! 

Bean Its so exciting to feel your lo move for the fist time! Congrats! 

Afm we have finally got the new floor done in the nursery, and we have got it painted also! Now to start filling it! Also we have booked out babymoon. We leave in a week and a half to Varadero Cuba for one week! I cant wait! Cuba is one of my favorite beaches, and they have good medical just in case! I plan on laying on the beach and in the water all week! I even purchased some floaties to bring to keep cool and float in the pool or ocean! So fun and relaxing! DH deserves a week off! We have been working like crazy before and after work and on weekends renovating our house for the little one, and though it wont be done yet it'll finally be a home again!


----------



## Vixmar

Shell - your bump is amazing! So pretty and neat, I'm rather jealous lol, glad u got things sorted with dh!!

Kittzy?? - I bet ur reassured now with your monitoring!! Glad it turned out well 

Still on bb still no laptop :-( so can't reply to post well as aren't able to look bk at posts!!

AFM- we have our head down now, thank god!! Were not engaged or nr engaged were still floating free, but were in the right direction!! So looks like our little weekend away will happen 7 days before I'm due, how stupuid was I to book that!! Lol I am soooooo ready for mybaby to be here now, I'm in a lot of pain with my legs and hips, heartburns a killer, and my boobs are leaking, not to mention waking atleast 3 times for a drink and food and a wee!! Lol I love been pregnant and can't wait to have my baby, but I'm also looking forward to the end of October when hubbys booked in for the SNIP!! Lol 

Xx


----------



## neffie

Shell - Cute bump!! :thumbup:

Grey - We're eagerly waiting yours (and all the remaining Femmes Fetales) arrival on this thread. It won't be long. :flower:

Amber - Glad to hear that you found a recliner you love! If you don't mind me asking, did you buy it online, or in store?

Lil - Good to hear from you. Glad to hear that you had a great vaca, and have already started feeling movements. Not long now before your next appointment.

Imp - Have fun on your vacation!

Vix - Glad to hear that the LO has gotten into the right position. Your LO will be here soon. Hope you can still go on your weekend getaway before her arrival.

:hi: to anyone I missed.

AFM, our babymoon was *AMAZING!!!!* Just the kind of R&R we both needed. Too bad it went by so fast. Now I'm just counting down the hours & minutes until our gender scan on Thursday. Can't wait to find out if our little Coco is a boy or a girl!!!! Oh, OH felt Coco's first movement yesterday!!!!...the look on his face was absolutely priceless. :cloud9: It seems like the movements are getting more regular now (knock on wood!).

I've decided to get the flu shot, and OH will also be getting one to err on the side of caution. In other news, we have decided on a stroller for Coco. :thumbup:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
been a while since Ive posted on here.

it's so wonderful to see how you are all coming along. some only a few weeks away from giving birth... Im still waiting for my bfp and it will take longer than the normal woman but Im hanging in there....

I wanted to stop by and wish you all a safe and wonderful births.... 

I cannot wait to post my bfp and be here with all you lovely ladies.....

best wishes and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Everybody sounds very busy and getting on.

I need a rant - I am a hormonal mess at the moment. Have returned to school after 6 week break and are in a new role in nursery. Really feel stressed as I feel like I am treading on peoples toes. Politcs etc...... 
Also babys movements have declined over last few days. I have felt movement but not as much. Have hospital appoitment tomorrow afternoon so will speak to them. Just want to sit down and cry to be honest. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME???????????????????

Sorry for moaning and being a miserable moo. XXXXX

Hi Lisa - Hugs back. XX


----------



## shelleney

Hey there Ladies :hi:

Amber - glad you found the perfect rocking recliner. I desperately want a gliding nursing chair, but havent got enough room in the nursery for one :( Hope you had a lovely Labour Day weekend.

Kizzy - glad you are feeling happier with Tinks movements. Bo's movements have changed also, think its coz she's running out of room! and good to hear she's still a girl! lol.

Lil - great news on feeling movement and hearing HB on doppler! Cant believe you're 15 weeks tomorrow! Time is going so fast!

Imp - wow, your babymoon sounds amazing! im so jealous! hope you have a lovely time!

Vix - great news that Libby is now head down! what a clever little girl! now you can relax and enjoy your weekend away. You made me laugh with your comment about OH's snip!

neffie - welcome back! glad you enjoyed your babymoon. Cant believe its only 2 days til your gender scan! how exciting! which stroller did you go for then??

Lisa - hope you can come over and join us all here very soon. Thinking of you and wishing you well!

Bean - you are welcome to rant any time, Hun. we are hear to listen and support you as best we can. Sorry to hear work is stressful for you. Not long now though, Hun. you can push through it for the last few weeks. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow afternoon.

AFM: my OH and I painted the nursery at the weekend. Its just a neutral colour, but it looks so fresh and clean now. we have also bought a pink spotty blackout roller blind. and I have made 4 canvases for the walls (using pink flowery wallpaper). This weekend coming, we will be putting the cotbed together, and moving the wardrobe and drawers into the room. Its all starting to take shape now. I will post pics as soon as its finished.

Hope you are all well!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, hope you are all doing well!

Neffie--thinking of you today and can't wait to hear the results of your scan!!! So exciting!! :happydance: Also glad to hear that you had a great time on your babymoon and that OH can now feel Coco moving around, that is really such a special experience for the guys!

Lil--glad you had a great vacation as well and that you are feeling the lo moving! Wow, 16 weeks are coming up already, time is starting to move fast!!

IMP--good job on getting the nursery started, you will have to share some pics as it moves along! sounds like you have a fantastic babymoon planned, the fun in the sun and ocean will be great, you guys deserve it!!

Vix--awesome news on lo's position, that is a relief!! :thumbup: I hope you are able to get in your planned weekend away before the arrival!! I hear you on symptoms, man, I have pretty much all of those too! Yikes! 

LiSa--:hi: hun! Thank you so much for your warm wishes!! We are keeping your seat warm for you! FF forever!!

Bean--:hugs: so sorry to hear you are so stressed out hun. I hope your appointment went well and you got some relief on lo's movements. I know they say that they have times where they may be less active, but it is always best to be seen and make sure all is well. If it helps, have found myself randomly and spontaneously bursting into tears for no reason since the second trimester--I think it is definitely hormones. DH had a bad day at work the other day, and I just started crying FOR him, which made him laugh--I didn't think it was that funny (at the time anyways, lol). 

Shell--you got a lot done on the nursery, that is fabulous, I can't wait to see the pics. Happy 33wks btw to both you and Bellas!!

Kizzy--How are you doing hun? Been thinking of you this week!

AFM: Shower is set for the 17th, hopefully we will get some nice goodies for Grace. Just waiting on a few deliveries and we should have the nursery good to go by the 24th. I will post final pics! Neffie--we got the recliner at a local furniture store instead of online because of the labor day sales. We got it for 50% off and then an extra 7% off for opening an account with them, so it was a steal! I'll post pics once it is delivered! 

I am now going twice a week for fetal monitoring (where they strap you up to a machine and follow the baby's heartbeat for 15-20 minutes). They say it is due to all my risk factors (advanced maternal age (I need to channel Monty Python--"I am 37, I am not old!":growlmad:), HBP, GD). They also sent me for yet another 24 hour pee test, yay, what fun! lol Sometimes I feel like I am being overwatched. Everything is checking out well though, so I can't complain! Our next ultrasound is set for the 19th. She is getting so big now it is hard for them to get good pics, but we will try!

:hi: to everyone else!

Hope you ladies have a great day! :friends:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi there ladies... love hearing all your updates... so fun cant wait to be updating with nursery pics and so on... its funny this preg. seems to be flying by.. already 15 weeks, only 5 more and i will be halfway done.. crazy.. :) and you ladies are flying as well.. most in the 30's now.. so happy for you all..

Cant wait to see all your beautiful babies.. hoping for a safe and healthy journery for all of you and your babies..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just popped in for a quick update. Here is the start of our Nursery. Still lots to do, but we have floors at least. lol And we have it painted! Next is the baseboard. But first Cuba!!
 



Attached Files:







Nursary.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love the nursery Imp, looks great.

Amber, it's good how you're being well looked after but 37.... that's not old!!

Sorry this is short but all I seems to do is work and sleep at the moment.
I have my scan on Saturday morning and am extremely nervous now.
Symptoms have eased off and cannot imagine that there will be a live baby in there.

Anyone had minimal symptoms and baby was still OK?


----------



## lilrojo

Imp-love the nursery.. the color is beautiful.. and goes great with the hardwood floors.. have fun in cuba.. can i say jealous..:)

New-as we have all said before symptoms seem to come and go.. 1st tri is the worst.. there really isnt anything that i can say to make you feel less nervous.. as i remember i was a wreck before every appointment and still feel nervous.. think i will for quite a bit yet.. just try to stay positive as best you can.. trust that this baby is meant to be.. 

and i wasnt very sick in this pregnancy either.. just had off days.. I think as long as you have other symptoms and nothing has disappeared completley, and your not spotting or anything to believe all is okay.. :) Keeping my fxed for you scan on sat.. praying all is just fine.. and remember you know your body better than anyone.. 

sorry if i didnt help much.. I really dont think anyone can help all that much.. as this is the worst part of pal.. the constant worry something will go wrong.. all we can do is pray and believe..


----------



## neffie

Hi Girls! :hi:

We're back from our scan, and our little Coco is a....


Spoiler
:yipee: :headspin: :pink: *GIRL!!!* :pink: :dance: :wohoo:

Add one more to the count for team :pink: on this thread. :winkwink:

It was absolutely amazing!!! :cloud9: OH asked me last night if I still thought if it was a boy, and for the first time I said that I think we're having a girl. Still didn't think that would be the case though. She was all over the place during the scan. The US technician said she's a little mover. :winkwink: There were a few things that couldn't be seen on the scan since she was so active, so we're going to get another ultrasound at our next appointment! :happydance: Needless to say, OH is already going gaga over having a little girl. He already made a comment on how he's going to have to muscle up more to keep the guys away from her. :haha:

Here are some of the scan pics. The 1st one is of her face & tummy (this one's not very clear since mademoiselle didn't want to stay still). The 2nd one is of her thighs & lady parts, and the 3rd one (one of my favorites!) is of her feet. 







:wave: to everyone. Will post properly later once I'm not as giddy...:winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

How amazing Neffie, another beautiful girl to add to the thread. There's so many girls now!
Pics are AMAZING, you must be on cloud nine xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Lil. I just need to get this scan over now. I'm doing my own head in :dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--Welcome to Team Pink :pink: hun! Congratulations! The pictures are beautiful, you have one lovely little Princess growing in there! Be prepared for your OH to be gaga from here on out (mine certainly has been since we found out!). She probably already has him wrapped around her little fingers and toes! Congrats again!

Imp--the nursery looks so pretty, I LOVE your color choices and the floor looks spectacular!! Good job!! :thumbup:

New--will be thinking of you this weekend with your scan. I wish I had words of wisdom, but Lil is absolutely correct, PAL makes it so we are always on edge and nervous. I still don't relax to this day at an unltrasound until I see her heart beating and the tech says it is rating between the right numbers. I can tell you that I really did not start having a lot of symptoms until almost 11 weeks, so it is not unusual to have a lack of strong symptoms right now. I actually never had morning sickness, just nausea. And my breast tenderness was so day by day. There really were days where I didn't even feel pregnant. :hugs: to you hun, I know exactly how you are feeling right now, and just know we are here for you and wishing you the best for Saturday!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on team pink Neffie.. so many girls.. the boys must be hiding with the team yellow ladies.. as i will be team yellow too.. :)

New I know what you mean about doing your own head in.. pal sucks... but we will all make it through.. :) will be lurking on sat to hear how your scan goes..


----------



## XxSamBxX

*HELLLOOOOOOOOOOO LADIES!!!! * how is everyone? not been on the thread in a while and just wanted to say hello and show my face :D so what have i missed? x


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- welcome to team pink! I actually can't believe how many girlies we have!!
Your princess looks beautiful xx

New- goo luck for your scan. This time I had more symptoms but with Cormack I used to forget I wa pregnant all the time. I hardly felt pregnant at all and he is a wonderful smiley happy boy.

I've forgotten everyone's news I'm so sorry.

As for us- it's been my first week of stay at home motherhood and I've loved it! So has C I think. This morning he said ' I love it being us two Mummy' it made my heart melt. I know he loved his Childminder (and still misses her) but I just love it!!
He has also named bumpy and we've decided to use his name so that we don't have to tell anyone what we are thinking! So I'd like to introduce 'Apple Alice'...
We are on a manic house hunt at the moment, second viewing tomorrow so fingers crossed...


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo neffie!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

Another beautiful little princess for our thread! where _are_ all the boys?!

Your pics are beautiful, and I especially love the one of her little feet :)

Congratulations again, Hun
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Neffie!!! Its kinda nice when they move to much cuz we get to see them again!!

Its crazy how many girls ther are on this thread! I was talking to someone the other day (cant remember who) but apparently the # of girls born right now way out numbers the # of boy's. If this thread is any indication I'd say that fact is crazy true...


----------



## neffie

Happy Friday Everyone!

Lisa - Thanks for stopping by! As always, we are keeping your seat warm, and can't wait for you to join us here. It won't be too long before that happens. :flower:

Bean - Nothing is wrong with you, it's just the hormones. :hugs: Sorry to hear that you're having a rough time at work. Hope things get better soon. I'm sure your LO is fine, but it was a wise decision on your part to get it checked out. Hope all went well with the appointment today.

Shell - Glad to hear that your nursery is progressing. Look forward to seeing pics. We have decided to go with the Chicco Cortina travel system. Seems to be the best fit for what our needs will be.

Amber - Have fun at the shower! It's right around the corner. Wow, you sure got a great deal on that recliner. Look forward to seeing final pics of the nursery. I'm sure you guys are super chuffed that it's almost complete. Sorry to hear that you have to go in for additional monitoring, but it's good that they're keeping such a good eye on you and Grace. Glad to hear that everything is looking good so far. Hope it stays that way!

Lil - 15 weeks already, yay! Time is starting to fly by. I think you're right...the little members of team :blue: are hidden with all the team :yellow: ladies. It will be cool to see what everyone ends up having. :winkwink:

Imp - Nice start to the nursery! That's a very cute wall color. :thumbup:

New - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! :thumbup: I'm sure everything will be fine. To be honest, there's not much anyone can say to ease your worries...I think it's safe to say that all of us PAL ladies have had those worries. I hate to say it, but the worry never stops. It does ease up though once you hit 2nd tri. Symptoms can totally vary from one pregnancy to another, so if you feel like you're seeing fewer with this one as compared to the last one, that's totally normal! I'll be thinking about tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the good news! :flower:

Sparkle - Awww, that's so sweet that C named your bump! :kiss: I like the name too...has a nice ring to it. :winkwink: Good luck with the house hunt. Hope it all goes well!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, last night OH came home with a bunch of little outfits for Coco. I didn't know he was that serious when he said he couldn't wait to go shopping. :dohh: My favorite one is a onesie that says "Dad has already said that I can't date until I'm 25!!" The funny thing is that he uttered that phrase to a T after the scan, and ended up finding an outfit that said the same thing. Boy, I can already see her running circles around him. It's going to be awesome to see. :winkwink:

We're hoping to get started on laying out our plan for the nursery this weekend. Still have furniture to move in and out. OH will also sample test a few color swatches to see which one would work best. We've also decided on a stroller, so will plan on ordering that within the next few weeks. And I also think we're coming close to making a decision on a crib. Still so many things to do, but we're making progress. :thumbup:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you today, New :hugs:
Let us know how you get on....
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks everyone. Getting ready to leave now. Appt is 11.20.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats on the pink news Neffie, another little girl to add to our growing collection! 

Good luck today New, thinking of you xx

Hi all!! hope everyone is well. I am on a SIX DAY countdown, can you believe it? Spent a lot of time bouncing on my ball yesterday, I feel ready for her to come so its just a waiting game now, quite literally, I know she'll be here when she's ready :) cant WAIT to meet her!! woohoo!! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

It's not good news.


----------



## Beanwood

:hugs: New I am so sorry hun.


----------



## kizzyt

Oh god New, so so sorry honey, here when you are ready to talk xxx


----------



## angelashope

support, hugs and love being sent your way New!
Kizzy do they say the ball will help? Are you trying anything else, 6 days , thats less then a week and so amazing!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Oh New Hunny :cry:
I was so sure everything was gonna be fine.
Im so sorry. Im here when you are ready to talk.
Love, hugs and lots of prayers coming your way :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

New- I'm so so sorry. We are all here for you when you are ready xxx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- keep bouncing! Have you got the raspberry leaf tea and the pineapple out?!


----------



## kizzyt

They say bouncing helps, especially when the contractions start apparently, haven't tried rlt (been looking for it everywhere but can't find it, need a holland and Barrett I think!) did have some pineapple yesterday but I have heard you need loads! I have been having some cramps today and lots of bh's so we've ordered a domino's incase we don't get to eat for a while, haha any excuse!! Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Oh New... so so sorry.. i too was sure all would be okay.. big hugs and prayers.. 

Kizzy im so excited for you.. cant believe on 6 days.. :)


----------



## sparkle

I think boots do a rlt, I bought some when I was having C but never opened the box. Apparently you do need a lot of pineapple but it's worth a shot!!


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - I walked loads the night before I had my second ds. I literally walked for a few hours. 

XX


----------



## kizzyt

Well my brother is on his way over, he's home from LA for the first time in over a year so I am hoping the excitement brings it on!! ;)


----------



## kizzyt

And I mowed the lawn today, maybe that will help! 

What's the betting I am on here tomorrow saying nothings happened...


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs: Hun, I am so so sorry. We are all here for you whenever you are ready or need to talk. I know there are no words right now. Just know that we love you and are here for you.


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--thinking of you hun and keeping my fx'd that all goes smoothly, I am very excited for you!

Neffie--I love the saying on the onesie, that is adorable. Good luck making those final plans to get the nursery going, I know it took us a while to get colors and everything sorted!


----------



## milosmum

New - so sorry to hear your bad news. Sending you all our love xxx


----------



## milosmum

neffie - congratulations on team pink! Another girl! any idea of names yet?

Imp - loving the nursery can't wait for more piccies.

Sparkle - i love c's name for the baby - very cute. Do you think it will stick and she will becoma alice... Or apple?

Kizzy - i hope the bouncing helped! Cant believe you are nearly at your due date. I am so excited about meeting our first thread baby x

Hi to everyone else i have forgotten! Hope you are all well and enjoying your bumps. We have had a manic couple of weeks so not been on much so i suspect i have forgotten to mention someones news x 
As for us, it was my ten year reunion from uni last weekend so we had a weekend long party and i was out drinking (virgin) cocktails in the bars of edinburgh til 2am both nights! Our ante natal classes started monday and thursday which were good and informative. Had my 34 week scan on tuesday placenta has moved so hopefully should be ok for a normal birth, baby is head down - clever squiggle. Growth scan showed baby isa tiny smaller than normal but they dont seem concerned. Rest of scan was normal anatomy just little! Being rescanned in 2 weeks to make sure all is well.
Had friends to visit this weekend and my local friends threw me a surprise baby shower so i feel very loved and lucky and have lovely pressie s to go through again with OH tomorrow. 
Xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Still here girls, nada to report ;)


----------



## milosmum

Oh kizzy - more bouncing xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy How are you feeling?

Milo thats nice that your friends surprised you.

Hi Everyone else.....

I have another scan in 4 weeks because of my thyroid. Quite a nice surprise really as didn't think that I would be having another one. 

I could do with some advice re work and risk assessment etc....... I have been put in a new role. Was reception teacher and have now been moved into nursery. I am sitting at low tables and on low chairs, I had to chase a child whos mother let him run out of nursery and have had a couple of children having tantrums where i have had to hold them up to stop them from hurting themselves. I know that I have my own kids to deal with so don't know if I am being a bit of drip and a bit precious about things. Other thing i was thinking that it could be their way of tring to get me to go. What do you think??????? Ugggg IDKNOW............Sorry for the ramble... XX


----------



## pixie p

Just popping by to see how you are all doing. Hello everyone!

New - i'm so so sorry, thinking of you xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Here's what I got from the scan place.
Any comments on this welcome if anyone has any advice or guidance for me...

*"TA & TVUS performed with patients verbal consent.
Bulky anteverted uterus containing an irregular gestation sac (30 x 30 x 19mm; MSD 26mm)
There appears to be a tiny embryo (3.3mm) but no evidence of any heart pulsations.
There is evidence of bleed around gestation sac.

Bilaterally the ovaries appear sonographically normal. No free fluid or adnexal masses.

Suggest rescan in 1/52 to reassess (in light of RCOG recommendations)"*


----------



## kizzyt

New I really don't know honey, to be honest most of the jargon they is just that to mr, jargon, but from reading that they are saying there was a sac but no h/b is they right? What did they actually tell you verbally ? And are they re-scanning in a week's time? I am so sorry you are going through this :( xx


----------



## kizzyt

That was meant to say most of the jargon they use is jargon to me... Stupid phone!


----------



## kizzyt

Afm, still nothing, I know I am being impatient as I still have 4 days til EDD but believe me ladies once you get this far you are ready and just want it to happen!! I had a curry last night but all that did was encourage the heartburn so now I am gong to bunce some more and eat some pineapple! And try to go for a long walk today. My sis in law said try nipple stimulation which I am giving a go but it's kind of irritating, you know like when you're a teenager and a boy thinks trying to tune in the radio via your nipple will turn you on? Haha! Neither Neil or I are up for sex so that's out of the question! And as I know and frequently tell myself, she'll come when she's good and ready!!

Who's due next after me? And when? Xx


----------



## Beanwood

New - I don't know hun. Can you ring them and ask them to explain to you what it all means. You can't take it all in at the time so I am sure you could do this. 

I am thinking of you and so desperatly sorry that you are having to go through this.

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - you do really just want things to get moving by this stage. The not knowing when its going to happen is diffucult also.

Hope it happens really soon. XXXXX

AFM: OMgodness - I think the sickness has returned................XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## XxSamBxX

Im sorry New :hugs:

Kizzy i have havent been on the thread in a while and WOW your almost at your due date congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: even thou your not up for sex have you tried making yourself orgasm i hear they works for alot of women :D


----------



## shelleney

NewToAllThis said:


> Here's what I got from the scan place.
> Any comments on this welcome if anyone has any advice or guidance for me...
> 
> *"TA & TVUS performed with patients verbal consent.
> Bulky anteverted uterus containing an irregular gestation sac (30 x 30 x 19mm; MSD 26mm)
> There appears to be a tiny embryo (3.3mm) but no evidence of any heart pulsations.
> There is evidence of bleed around gestation sac.
> 
> Bilaterally the ovaries appear sonographically normal. No free fluid or adnexal masses.
> 
> Suggest rescan in 1/52 to reassess (in light of RCOG recommendations)"*

New - this is what I can decipher from the above letter....

You had both abdominal and internal scans. They found a baby, but it was smaller than they expected, and they couldnt find a heartbeat.
They want you to go back and be scanned again in one week. 
They are hoping that in a week's time, the baby will have grown, and they will see a heartbeat. If this is the case, then maybe you were not as far along as you thought (up to 2 weeks out?) and hopefully baby will be fine. However, if the baby measures the same, and still has no heartbeat, then it will be a missed miscarriage.

I trully trully hope that it is the first option....but perhaps for your own sanity, it would be best not to get your hopes up. Maybe you would best to believe its a MMC, and then if next week your rescan shows good news, you can be pleasantly surprised.

We are all here for you New :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

New- shell has read exactly what I would into your report. Was this a private scan? Have you spoken to your gp?
My thoughts, hopes and prayers are with you xx


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - I'm so sorry about your Dr. Appt. - I honestly hate how they write medical reports so that no one but them can really understand. Did someone explain the results to you? I would call the office if you can. It seems there was no HB detected but there was a gestational sac (just not the right shape in their opinion) and an Embryo. Here if you need us - When's your next scan? :hugs:

*To all Femmes Fetales*: So sorry to have abandoned you these last few weeks...I have just caught up on all the news and so happy to see that most everyone is progressing nicely...both babies and bumps and nurseries and birth plans...my goodness there is a lot of pink in this thread! Happy little princesses! I have updated the Front page with all the new stuff...I'm missing your last two scan results *Milos* for some reason - when you can could you update me :). If I missed anything or made a mistake on anything just let me know and I can change it. My last day of work was Friday so I'm much more free and definitely want to be there for everybody here till all these babies are born safe and sound! Promise to be a better femme fetale!

*KizzyT* - How's it going hon...still bouncing away...so excited as you will be our first Femmes Fetales baby!

*AFM*: Little Blue and I are good just tired...still swimming...feet are like piggy feet by the end of the day all swollen no matter what I do. No homebirth in the end as the two midwives who practice them in the area are fully booked but still hoping for a natural hospital birth.


----------



## pixie p

Kizzy - i ate half a fresh pineapple on the morning of the day i went in to labour, could be coincidence tho! I have 2 weeks and 6 days to go so not too far behind you! Good luck and looking forward to our first birth announcement! How exciting!

Grand - Hello! Nice to have you back, its tiring as you approach the end but glad to hear you and little blue are well.

New - Shell has said exactly what i would have made of your report too.I know there is nothing i can say to help but My thoughts are with you x

Hello to everyone else! hope you are all well. x


----------



## kizzyt

Grand!! There you are, welcome back honey, so glad all is well, how long have you got left?? 

Pixie I thought you were next, not long either hun and you might even go before me!!
So exciting xx


----------



## shelleney

Mrs Grandbleu!!! :happydance:
I am so glad to hear from you. I have been thinking about you every day recently and was starting to worry.
I am so relieved to hear that you and Little Blue are doing well, but sorry to hear about your homebirth :(
Looking forward to hearing from you more often now you are on mat. leave.
xx


----------



## sparkle

Grand- So glad you are back, I was also beginning to get a little worried...

Cormack and I are off to look at 3 houses today. Hopefully we'll find something, I want to start Apple Alice's nursery! Have decided C is going to have a 'lighthouse' theme room and AA will have hedgehogs! Now we just need the house to go with it...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your opinions, its pretty much the conclusions I came to after googling the life out of every word in the letter!
They did explain it to me at the time but all I could focus on was that I wanted to get out of there - I felt like someone was suffocating me and I couldn't breathe.

Been to see lovely doctor this morning who sat there and listened to me blub and has referred me for another scan on Friday morning - the delay is to see if there is any change in the baby. Doc said not to rule anything out at this stage.
I so desperately want to have some hope but I can't really as I am pretty sure of my dates and the fact that DH and I have not had :sex: since the 5th August - 3 days before I got my bfp.

Its a waiting game now - doc advised against a further ERPC if I can help it as I expressed concerns regarding a repeat procedure in case of scarring and future problems etc. Don't fancy a medically managed m/c but if its best for me and I'll recover quicker, then maybe I'll have to do it. (12 weeks for AF to return after ERPC)

I feel relatively ok at the moment, I have surprised myself, I don't know where the strength has come from but I'm getting through day by day

I thank you all for being here for me, I couldn't do it on my own without all of you :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

New - I know you say you are sure of your dates....but so was I, and when I went for my first scan, everything changed.
I believed I was 7 weeks pregnant, due to LMP, when we DTD, when I got my BFP, etc. But the scan said I was only 5 weeks. There was no baby, just a yolk sac measuring 5 weeks. We trully believed that we were 7 weeks pregnant, and that the pregnancy had stopped developing at 5 weeks.
But we were asked to return 2 weeks later for a rescan. There, we saw a 7 week baby, with a strong heartbeat. We were surprised.

So in your case, you couldve gone for your scan when you were actually 6 weeks (hence the small embryo with no heartbeat) rather than the 8 weeks that you thought you were. When you go again on Friday, you may have a 7 week old baby there with a heartbeat.

You never know, Hun, it is possible. But try not to get your hopes up "just in case". I am here if you need to talk, anytime :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - I never had a scan with my first M/C so I don't know what I would have or not seen. I am like Shell always hopeful...dates can be off and babies do develop individually and differently. I am glad you have inner strength that seems to be holding you together during this uncertain time. Don't do anything drastic until you know for sure and let your body and mind have time to grasp what is going on - I agree with your doctor about waiting it out and seeing what Friday's scan offers. :hugs: Many hugs and hoping for the best for you.

*Pixie* - Thanks hon...almost 36 weeks...time is flying.

*KizzyT* - I'm 36 weeks almost so I'm hoping only 2 more weeks...my mom and twin sister delivered between 36-38 weeks so I'm hoping I do too. He's head down and engaged and I've been having crazy Braxton Hicks since forever. Finger crossed for you that you have a lovely birth very soon...bouncing is good...I've heard castor oil in a smoothie (if you're brave), sex obviously, Red Raspberry Leaf Tea (try to get nice and pure at a health food shop maybe), Good Luck and keep us updated!

*Shell* - I've missed you! Sorry about the long hiatus but I'll definitely be more active now that I'm home and all the summer guests have gone (that's what happens when you live by the beach!)

*Sparkle* - So you're house hunting...so fun! Hope you find something perfect for your family. I love hedgehogs by the way...what an awesome theme for AA. My OH has a tattoo of one and we've got a little stuffed animal as well for baby.


----------



## neffie

New - I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. :cry: I really don't have any words of wisdom for you, except to concur with what some of the other ladies said. Your dates could you off by a couple of weeks, and maybe you were just early with the scan and it was too early to detect a heartbeat. Sending huge :hug: your way. We're here for you! I am still keeping my fingers crossed that Friday brings you some good news. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - It's almost time! Hope the bouncing, pineapple eating, and long walk do the trick. :thumbup: Can't believe we're already so close to having the first baby of this thread. =D&gt;

Milos - Glad to hear that you had fun at your reunion. Virgin drinks, yummm! Although I must admit that I'll be ready for the day I can have a good ol' regular margarita again. :winkwink: Great news regarding the movement of the placenta, and that everything is fine with Squiggle. :thumbup: Enjoy the baby shower presents. :)

Bean - Sorry to hear that you're having a tough time at work. Maybe it's just your maternal nurturing instincts kicking in with the other children? Do you have a good relationship with your employer? I sure hope that they don't have any plans of just dropping you like a fly....maybe it's the hormones? :shrug: Hope it gets better soon!

Grand - :shock: :shock: :shock:!!!! (in a good way of course! :winkwink:) Where have you been missy?? [-X I was getting worried with you being MIA for so long. So glad to hear that all is well, and that you were just busy. Not too long now before petit bleu is here. Good to have you back, and yay for maternity leave!

p.s. Can you please update my August 12th appt on the front page? It was my 16 week scan, and all was well. They found Coco's heart beat right away, and I was measuring on track. Merci. :)

Sparkle - Good luck on the house hunt! Love the themes you've got going for C & AA. :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, OH started painting the nursery this weekend! :happydance: Will post pics once it's complete...still have a ways to go, but hopefully it will be done within the next couple of months. We also ordered our stroller & car seat which should be here this week. I indulged in a bit of bargain shopping for Coco. Didn't buy a lot whole, but wanted to get a few things to give a bit of 'Tit for Tat Surprise' to OH. :winkwink: We are also getting closer to making our decision on getting a car in time for Coco's arrival. I love my current car to pieces, but it just wouldn't work with Coco. So I'll be giving it up soon (with a heavy heart, nonetheless...).

Question. Are you all planning on investing in an actual changing table, or have any of you considered using one of those compact travel changers instead? 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - p. 1 Updated - thanks for letting me know...as for your changing table dilemma - we have a changing mat that somebody gave us for free and one or our wardrobes is the perfect height for changing so we're just going to put everything we need on there and not buy a specific table for changing. Good luck on your decision - If you plan to travel a lot and visit others that one that packs up sounds like a good option.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck on the house hunting sparkle.. so cute themes.. love the hedgehog for a girl.. :)

Grand-welcome back.. happy to hear your doing well as is baby..

New-I too am keeping my fxed that friday will show a beautiful little baby with a nice hb.. 

Kizzy-so exciting.. I went 3 days early with my dd.. so could happen any time... cant wait to see the first little baby of the group.. :) seems to have flown by...

AFM-I am almost 16 weeks.. yay.. seems to be flying by for me too.. have a checkup on wednesday.. just to check the uterus height and hear the hb... then i will schedule my anatomy scan for sometime in oct.. so excited to see baby again.. feel like its forever between appts yet..

Well hope your all having a great day..


----------



## neffie

Grand - Thanks. For some reason though, the BB code is still messed up on Pg 1 for that particular update. Just thought I'd let you know.

Lil - Good luck at your appt on Wed. 16 weeks already, wow!!


----------



## grandbleu

Oops I probably just did it fast - Off to fix it now :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Neffie.. I know seems to be going fast.. look at you though.. 21 weeks over half done.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning/afternoon/evening ladies!

Sparkle--I absolutely love C's nickname for the bump, it is adorable! Good luck house hunting today! I hope you find something perfect!

milos--glad that you had a good time at your reunion! :thumbup::thumbup: Two thumbs up on the placental movement and Squiggle being so clever and moving head down! I hope you had a wonderful time at your shower!

Kizzy--how are you progressing today hun?!

Bean--Have you chatted with your MD about any restrictions about what you can/cannot do at work? It seems to me you are doing a lot of uncomfortable physical things in your new position. I am not so sure they are trying to get rid of you as opposed to just being clueless about the challenges you face in being moved like that.

Pixie--Happy 37 weeks hun! Wow, 2 ladies at term, I can't wait to see our thread filling up with baby pics!!

Grand--So glad to have you back hun, like the others, I was starting to get worried!! Glad to hear you and little blue are doing well and enjoying the water! Also, congrats on maternity leave, more time for you to relax and get your feet up!

Neffie--can't wait to see the nursery pics!! As for changing table, we debated getting one and then decided not to. We have a changing pad and are placing that on top of a chest we are putting in the nursery. We are also just going to use a changing mat on regular table downstairs if she needs changed down there. We just could not figure out a use for the changing table afterwards, and didn't want to spend the money on one as a result!

lil--good luck with your appointment on wed. hun! Will be thinking of you!

New--I read what you posted about your report, and I agree with the other ladies. Definitely get a followup ultrasound, the dates could indeed be off. I know it is hard right now not to get your hopes up, but if the dates are indeed off, it could be that your little one may still develop a hb. I am going to keep my fx'd and say lots of prayers for you. :hugs:

AFM: Busy couple weeks ahead for me at work. Other supervisor is off, so I am in charge! A bit overwhelmed on the baby side as I have so many appointments now (twice a week!), an u/s on Monday and a shower on Saturday! I am hoping to have at least one more weekend of sanity and quiet sometime before Grace comes, not sure if I will get it or not though!

Hello to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Amberyll23

whoop, just got a message that the artwork we picked out for the nursery will be delivered today! :happydance:

We got 3 pictures of fairies and their dragons from https://www.mollyharrisonart.com/ . I absolutely fell in love with the artwork there for a nursery setting. I am a HUGE dragon/fantasy nut, but my personal tastes tend to run a bit more mature, so when I found this site, I went nuts! I still got Grace her dragons but so much softer and with little fairies!


----------



## shelleney

Right Ladies! So I havent caught up with you all properly since last week, so here it goes....

neffie - how sweet of DH to go out and buy all those outfits for Coco! and how exciting that you are starting the nursery - cant wait to see the pics when its finished. regarding the changing table, have you thought of a "cot-top changer"? I dont know if they are just a UK thing, but we have one, and its a great little invention...

Kizzy - I cant believe you are in your final few days! how exciting! sorry that nothing you are trying is working yet...maybe you will have to go for the dreaded S-E-X?

Milos - sounds like you are having a great time at the moment! The uni-reunion sounds fun, and how lovely of your friends to throw you a baby shower!

Bean - sorry to hear of the issues you are having at work. I work at a special needs school, and most of the children in my class have severe challenging behaviours. When I told my boss I was pregnant at 6 weeks, we filled out a risk assessment together. She offered for me to move to another class, one where the children are all unfortunately wheelchair-bound. However, I refused, as I love the children in my class dearly, and decided that I would just not put myself in any dangerous situations, and leave the room when a child started "kicking off". But I was given the option to move, and so should you be... Good luck!

Pixie - wow, full term already! so it will be a competition between you and Kizzy to see who pops first! we shall see.....

Sparkle - I adore Cormack's name for your little girl! Apple Alice is so cute!! actually, Alice is on our list of top 3 girls names at the moment... and your bedroom decorating ideas are so sweet!

Lil - i cant believe that you are 16 weeks already! woohoo!!

Amber - sounds like you have a very busy few weeks ahead of you. please take the time to rest whenever you can, I wouldnt want you to overdo it and make yourself ill. I like the sound of your "fairies and dragons" decorations. We are a bit boring, and going for the more traditional "butterflies and flowers". lol.

AFM: OH and I finished the nursery at the weekend!! i am in love with it, and keep going in to have a little look around. I just cant believe that we have a nursery in the house - that means that we have a baby!!! haha. Its all starting to become more real! I will take photos of the nursery tomorrow, and post them on here straight away.

Hope you are all well, my wonderful Femmes Fetales :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Ooh Shell, I can't wait to see the pics! I so love nursery pics! And I am the same as you, I will go in and stand around in Grace's room, just staring. DH thinks I'm a bit wacko about it, but I just love being in there and imagining her in her crib, etc.


----------



## Vixmar

KIZZY- I think i may be the next due after u?? im 37 and 3days.....
Ive been reading about pineapple..... but according to google (my best freind0 it has to be fresh, and you usually have to eat 5+!!!
Nipple stimulation isnt filling me with joy, i mean come on who wants to sit there playing with there boobs for a hour 3 times a day!! NOT ME!!
CASTER OIL...... had it with my son, terrible shits and labour 24 hrs later, but i also had a stretch and sweep same day so cant be sure.... i dont think id try it again unless i go 2 weeks over again!
Walking.... im having alot of pelvic pain now and docs have given me codeine to control it, i dont like taking them but even driving is painful at the moment, so im taking the min does if i really need it!
Sex..... Cant even roll over in the bed lol
Curry- Cant stand the stuff lol
looks like ill be pregnant forever!!

Cant belive you have less than a week left.... how quick have these 9 months gone!! im excited and gutted for it all to be nearly over!! i will so have the bottom lip out if people who are due after me go before me he he!!

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Here is my newest baby bump at 37weeks
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amberyll23

Ohh..3 term ladies! I am getting excited now!

Congrats on 37 weeks Vix! I can't wait to hear how you progress from here on out, please keep us posted! And what a lovely bump!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Vix, sorry! yes, you and Pixie are both 37 weeks now!
Im loving your bump pic - its dropped quite low, hasnt it?
I hope that Libby comes soon, so that you can become more comfortable.
Let us know how it goes.....
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Great bump vix, love it, mine is pretty low too ( have to hold it up to "shave" these days haha) and it's so weird that it's still all wobbly underneath when the top is so hard, not looking forward to the whole of it being wobbly
Afterwards, yum!! I feel the same as you on most of the bring on
Labour things, I get bored after 10 mins on my ball and all the other things prob don't really help anyway, I thought the full moon might do it last night but no! 


O/t have you seen there's a film coming out called tinker tailor soldier spy? As you know we call baby tinks (tinker) because our surname is taylor, and the film
Comes out on tinks's due date! How weird is that!??

Also o/t if any of you are on fb and fancy adding on there (thinking we might get more updates and baby pics as our bubba's come along) feel free to add me, my name is Kirsty Taylor, my pic is of me standing under an advert for that film :) just message with the request so i know who you are from here xx


----------



## Beanwood

Wow not on for a day and loads and loads of posts.

Grand great to see you are back.

Hello everyone.... XXXX

Thanks for advice. I think that I am just very hormonal and feel like a bit of a newbie in there as it is noth where I was before. Anyhow have seen mw and she has said that because of thyroid etc... i could get a sick note. Feel guilty about that tough so going to see if my head will agree to me bringing mat leave forward. I get scared seeing my head though. How sad am I. Thanks again.


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - how strange that the film comes out on Tinks due date!! Maybe its Fate and she will be born on that day? I know hardly any babies ever come on their due date, but my little brother did (nearly 14 years ago), so it does happen.
Keep us posted!!
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

just a quick question... is it normal that i havent start leaking milk yet? im scared incase i dont produce any as i want to breastfeed for the first 6months.


----------



## kizzyt

I haven't either, not everyone does :)


----------



## sparkle

I didn't leak at all with C and breastfed fine x


----------



## shelleney

I get a small amount (literally 1 drop of milk) about once a week.
Im hoping to breastfeed for at least a year if possible.

I wouldnt be worrying about it yet, Sam

xx


----------



## pixie p

sam - try not to worry, im still not leaking any. My milk came in the moment baby was born last time. Everyone is different but that was my experience.

Kizzy - i am checking in daily for an announcement from you! I recon tinks will arrive on her due date now! What a coincidence with the film!

Vix - we are only 1 day apart! Its come around so quick! hope you are feeling ok.

Shell - looking forward to seeing your nursery pics!

Hello to anyone ive missed xxx

AFM - lots of pressure and and very achy now but not expecting anything to happen just yet. We still have no names chosen so need a little more time. Have mw app tomorrow, my last one unless i reach 41 weeks! (which i really hope i don't) Still feeling that baby is a boy... not long until we find out and im so excited! I am really starting to worry about how my son will take to the new baby, i don't think he quite understands whats going on! x


----------



## kizzyt

thanks Pixie hun, I am hoping to make an anouncement soon too, you and Vix will prob have your bubba's before me now! I found RLT in Tesco today so gonna have some in a bit, I cant say it appeals to me though, maybe washed down with a Double Decker it will taste better hehe!

I am sure your son will love the new bubba, you'll just have to make sure he gets lots of attention too, I am sure everyone will carry on spoiling him aswell and he'll be a very cool and protective older brother, excited to see what you have!!

Shell and Sam good for you on feeding, I am hoping to do 6 weeks or so and see how I get on, I know I might do longer if I really like it but I would like for baby not to be too dependent on only me but who knows how I'll feel when she's here. Just took a bump pic with my new camera but cant work out how to get it on my laptop - DOH!!


----------



## kizzyt

Anyone doing a birth plan?


----------



## shelleney

When I say Im hoping to feed for 12months or more, thats just how I feel now. I may not enjoy it, LO may not take to it, it just may not be possible. Who knows? I will just end up doing whats best for us both. No pressure.

Yes Kizzy. I am doing a birth plan. Need to start it this week actually! But they do say to not be too strict with it, and to stay flexible if things dont go to plan....
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

i'll hopefully feed for 6months if all goes to plan but if not formula will do just fine :D 

C'mon kizzy i wanna see pix of this LO so hurry up and get her out lmao!! i posted 40 natural ways to induse labour in 3rd tri you should look :D


----------



## kizzyt

I have just started the rlt, managed to find some in tesco. Not sure how many you have a day tho ??


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: looks like in a few days time and weeks that a few of you will be giving birth :hugs:

sending you guys prayers for a healthy and safe labor :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

Lil--thinking of you today! Hope all goes well at your appointment!

SamB--I did not start leaking colostrum until about 31-32 weeks. But my doctor also told me not all women leak before birth and are able to nurse just fine. So don't be worried if you don't get anything until bubs is born!

I plan to nurse at least for 3 months and then will play it by ear. I will have no qualms about switching to formula however if we have problems. My best friend's little boy never latched properly and the doctors kept insisting she nurse, and the poor little guy got sick due to lack of nurishment as a result--so I refuse to let that happen with Grace. If it doesn't work out, formula it is! I just want her to be healthy!

Kizzy--not sure if I am doing a birth plan or not, guess I need to start thinking about that myself!

Shell--good luck with writing your birth plan this week!

Kizzy/Vix/Pixie--Thinking of you ladies and hope to see this thread fill up with little bubba pics in the coming days!! So exciting!!! :happydance:

LiSa--thank you so much for the well wishes! Keeping you as always in my thoughts and prayers as well! 

hello to all the other Femmes!

AFM: Appt. went very well yesterday, Grace was putting on a little show for the machine, got lots of kicks and wriggles in, so they got lots of good readings, she is doing fantastic! My blood pressure is a little on the high side, so they are watching that. They don't want to change my meds if they don't have to as it could effect Grace. Shower is Saturday, I am excited! Got a few gifts delivered to my house the other day (totally unexpected! We came home to like 5 delivery boxes at the door!), a couple blankets, changing pad covers, a toy floor mat for grace, a pillow wedge for the crib and outlet covers! I think my cousin bought out the store, lol, they were all from her! Also got the artwork and put it in frames, will post pics once we have them up!


----------



## kizzyt

Yay, well done grace!! Hope you enjoy your shower
Honey, I have loved mine!! Xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy 34 weeks Amber!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow - I have been offline for a couple of days and I have lots to catch up on.

New - I think all the other girls have said everything useful and Shellney did a great job of interpreting your scan report. I really hope Friday comes quickly for you and you get good news. We are all here for you with our fingers crossed xxx

Grand - as the others have said thank goodness you are back! I was really starting to get a bit concerned about you and petitblu! Thanks for asking about my scans - had one last tuesday 6th september. Placenta had moved a bit, squiggle was head down but measuring a bit small so we have another scan next week Wed 21st to check for growth and placental site again when I will be 36+3. 

Kizzy - as you say she will arrive when she is good and ready but I hope it is on your due date especially with the film coming out that day too - bit spooky isn't it. My godson arrived on his due date so it does happen!

Bean - I hope you can get work sorted out or maybe take leave earlier - no point in being horribly stressed by it, baby is much more important x

Vixmar and Pixie - you two are up next with your due dates. I just can't wait to see all of these babies x

Neffie - over halfway - congrats! Glad the nursery decorating is going well, it is such good fun decorating for the baby although I struggle to choose things that aren't pink or blue! 

Amber - I am glad grace is doing so well, its funny when they wriggle around so much on the scans. Hope you are managing to get some rest inbetween work and check ups x

Shellney - I know what you mean about the nursery! I keep going in and looking around and opening cupboards and just staring at baby clothes. Suspect DH thinks I have gone nuts x

Sparkle - good luck with the house hunting. Decorating two kids rooms will be great fun x

Sorry to everyone else that I have forgotten - hope you are all well.

AFM - had a day off today and decided it was time to get organised especially after the baby shower at the weekend and all that baby talk! Think I need to get on with getting my bags packed. Anyway I washed and dried all of the little white baby clothes as well as the muslins, blankets, swaddling etc. Now have a feeling I should iron it all before packing (this will only happen once, poor child will never have ironed clothes ever again!) I am on call this weekend so will do the ironing and start laying out all the hospital bag things on the spare bed then I might feel a bit more organised!
Can't believe it is also my last weekend on call til next June/July when i go back to work! I only have about 10 working days left until maternity leave :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. my appt went well.. hb was about 148.. baby proceded to kick the doppler at the dr was listening.. has a bit of an atitude already i guess.. lol.. 

Hope the rest of you all doing well..

Next appt is october 12th-20 week scan


----------



## Beanwood

Great evertything went well lil. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Well done lil! Xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't written for a while but I just don't seem to have the time these days!!

I hope you are all well and bumps are growing nicely! 

:hugs: to those who need them xx

Happy 34 weeks to my bump buddy's Shell & Amber!

I can't believe we are nearly there!! I am starting to feel really uncomfortable now as baby is pushing on my lungs!

I see there are alot of little girlies on this thread! I am still :yellow: but dying to know now!!

I had my scan to check that the placenta had moved and it has which is great news as I really didn't want to have a c section if I could help it!

I will check in again soon, take care ladies xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy 34 weeks Bellas!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thought I would share a pic of my 34 weeks bump xx
 



Attached Files:







P1010251.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, lovely neat little bump! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

beautiful bump bellas... :)


----------



## kizzyt

My busting at the seems bump!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00019.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - You look great! Have you been trying different techniques to get tinks thinking about coming out? PS. I do have a birth plan but just have to write it up (in French as well...should be loads of fun :wacko: - my written French is not so hot). I'm including who will be there with me (OH of course!), What I want/don't want during the labor and birth (this includes my feelings about pain meds, interventions, drips, positions for laboring/pushing babes out, etc.), Desires for post birth (skin to skin right away, waiting 2-5 minutes to cut the cord - OH can do it, breast feeding on demand). Hope that helps.

*Bellas* - Looking good as well! Very neat bump. Excellent news about the placenta moving.

*Lil* - that's a perfect little HB! So happy for you :kiss:

*Milos* - thanks for updating hon...I know I was away way too long...overwhelmed with work, summer guests, heat wave, etc. I'm back in action now and missed you all. Glad I didn't miss any births during my hiatus! Good luck on your last days of work.

*Amber* - Take care hon...when are you off work again?...maybe that will help your Blood Pressure go down. What lovely gifts you've gotten (well Little Grace)! Have fun this weekend...can't wait to see pics.

*Pixie* - Go team blue!...I need some company. Only a couple more weeks till we find out. I'm sure your son's going to be an awesome big brother very soon.


----------



## lilrojo

My 16 week bump.. slowing getting there.. :)

Oh Kizzy what a bump.. i bet your ready for her to just get out already..:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







0914111456.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shelleney

Wow Kizzy! your bump is amazing! :)

Aww, what a cute start of a bump you have there Lil :)

xx


----------



## milosmum

lovely bumps x

lil glad your appointment went well x

bellas - you have a lovely neat bump for 34 weeks. 

Kizzy - hope you are feeling well despite being ready to pop, come on tinks time to make an appearance xxx

grand - good luck with your birth plan in french! I have no idea what to write and i am only doing it in english! 

Xxx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you today, New. I trully hope its good news for you and your DH. We are here for you, whatever the outcome. Lots of love and prayers :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Due Date Kizzy!!! :happydance:

Come on now Tinker Taylor! You have permission to come out now, so make a move!! :haha:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Yes, thinking of you new, lots of hugs honey xx


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks girlies for all support, hopefully if we all will her out she'll come! Am waiting for the midwife to come out today, will let you all know what she says! A friend of mine had a sweep yesterday and gave birth this morning, perfect huh!? X


----------



## pixie p

New - thinking of you today. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pixie p

Amazing bumps! will try and post one in a bit!

Kizzy - happy due date! Im hoping she makes an appearance very soon! Good luck!

Grand - Yes go team blue! There has to be boys hiding in these yellow bumps! My midwife is also convinced we are having a boy! Not long now until we find out hopefully! 

AFM - Midwife app went well yesterday. Heartbeat 130 (boy?) and baby 4/5ths engaged! Have been booked in for a sweep in 2 weeks if still going (29th). 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Midwife has just been, all good but bubs hasnt fully engaged yet and she didnt check me for dilation or anything, she's coming back next Thurs and will do a S&S then if I want one (I do!!) when I am 6 days over. I feel really emotional, cant stop crying at the momentm what a wuss!! Pixie, great news you're getting a sweep in a couple of weeks, how come they are doing it before your due date? hope you're feeling well hun xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Really didnt think anything could surprise me and that I had prepared myself for every eventuality but I'm stunned. Turns out it was twins.(Private scan spoke of bleeding under sac. That is now another sac)

Second baby has shown some growth but still very small possibility of a positive outcome. Got to wait another week. Rescan next Friday. x

I'm too shocked to say any more.


----------



## pixie p

kizzyt said:


> Midwife has just been, all good but bubs hasnt fully engaged yet and she didnt check me for dilation or anything, she's coming back next Thurs and will do a S&S then if I want one (I do!!) when I am 6 days over. I feel really emotional, cant stop crying at the momentm what a wuss!! Pixie, great news you're getting a sweep in a couple of weeks, how come they are doing it before your due date? hope you're feeling well hun xx

She said that as its my second baby and only 3 days before due date it is perfectly fine providing all is still looking favourable (i.e baby engaged etc). I wasn't going to argue, ill def be up for it if im still waddling by then. I had one on my exact due date with my son, had a show that night then in full fast labour within 48 hours. 

Hopefully tinks will have arrived by next Thurs. Its such an emotional time waiting around for something to happen! big hugs and keep bouncing on that ball. Walking up and down the stairs sideways is supposed to help too! Apparently! worth a shot i say lol! My hubby thinks im mad!

My nearly 38 week bump :


----------



## pixie p

New - wow i really don't know what to say, what a shock. 
Sending massive :hugs: your way and will be hoping and praying for you. We are all here to support you in the coming week. xxx


----------



## kizzyt

NewToAllThis said:


> Really didnt think anything could surprise me and that I had prepared myself for every eventuality but I'm stunned. Turns out it was twins.(Private scan spoke of bleeding under sac. That is now another sac)
> 
> Second baby has shown some growth but still very small possibility of a positive outcome. Got to wait another week. Rescan next Friday. x
> 
> I'm too shocked to say any more.

Wow honey, I cant imagine what you must be feeling, what a shock but it does sound like there is still some hope so we'll all keep thinking positive thoughts for you, it will be a loooong week but I really hope its the best outcome. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## kizzyt

pixie p said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> Midwife has just been, all good but bubs hasnt fully engaged yet and she didnt check me for dilation or anything, she's coming back next Thurs and will do a S&S then if I want one (I do!!) when I am 6 days over. I feel really emotional, cant stop crying at the momentm what a wuss!! Pixie, great news you're getting a sweep in a couple of weeks, how come they are doing it before your due date? hope you're feeling well hun xx
> 
> She said that as its my second baby and only 3 days before due date it is perfectly fine providing all is still looking favourable (i.e baby engaged etc). I wasn't going to argue, ill def be up for it if im still waddling by then. I had one on my exact due date with my son, had a show that night then in full fast labour within 48 hours.
> 
> Hopefully tinks will have arrived by next Thurs. Its such an emotional time waiting around for something to happen! big hugs and keep bouncing on that ball. Walking up and down the stairs sideways is supposed to help too! Apparently! worth a shot i say lol! My hubby thinks im mad!
> 
> My nearly 38 week bump :
> View attachment 266142Click to expand...

Fab bump I love it!! that makes sense with it being your second, hadnt factored that in! and I dont blame you agreeing to it!

thanks for not making me feel like a wimp too, god the hormones are crazy arent they, midwife was really sweet though said its normal to be emotional as we've been working towards this day for 9 months!!


----------



## sparkle

New- oh my goodness. Hoping and praying for you. Put your feet up and try not to worry xxx


----------



## neffie

New - I've got everything crossed for you, and I hope your scan next week gives some good news. Sending massive :hug: your way.


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - I'm so sorry for your unexpected news. :cry: It's really not fair. Here for whatever you need. 

*Kizzy* - Hang in there hon...at least Tinks is in a really good position. Enjoy this last week with OH and do some special stuff together or get yourself pampered (mani/pedi, massage, special wax job - maybe the last one is not relaxing but can make you feel good after) to prepare for being a mom.

*Pixie* - Excellent appointment. They don't do sweeps over here but it seems so common in the UK to get things going. Is it painful?

*AFM*: Had a GYN and Midwife appointment. The GYN was good and baby is engaged and on the cervix but there is no dilation yet just shortening of the cervix so it all looks good. He's already 6.6 pounds! (3 kilos) according to the doctor...ummmmm that's BIG if he keeps growing. I know measurements can be off but it's a bit scary still...we're all small in my family and my OH's so who knows where this sturdy little boy is coming from. I don't think I'll buy newborn outfits though...sticking with 1-3 months for the moment.


----------



## neffie

Wow, loads to catch up on!!!

Amber - Loving the artwork for Grace's nursery. :thumbup: Have fun at the shower this weekend! Looks like your cousin's already getting things ramped up, which is great. :winkwink: Glad to hear that Grace is doing great. Hope you get some R&R in over the next couple of weeks. Oh, and happy 34 weeks!

Shell - Congrats on finishing the nursery! Waiting to see the pics. Happy 34 weeks to you too! We're going to be seeing lots of baby photos within the next few weeks. :happydance:

Kizzy - Happy due date! We're all waiting to see pictures of Tinks. Hope she'll make that appearance soon. Nice bump pic!

Vix/Pixie - Happy 37 weeks! You guys are right around the corner as well with your due dates. Neat bumps by the way!

Bean - Hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Sam - I've heard that it's very normal to not start leaking milk until after the baby arrives, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Lisa - Thanks for stopping by. Hoping you'll join us soon. :hugs:

Milos - Yay for getting everything organized. I hear you on the ironing. I'm not a big fan of it myself. Not too long now before your maternity leave starts. Enjoy!

Lil - Glad to hear that all is well with the LO. That's cute that he/she kicked at the doppler. :haha: Your bump is coming along nicely.

Bellas - Good to hear from you. Happy 34 weeks! Another cute bump! :thumbup: That's wonderful news that the placenta has moved. Not too long now before you find out what team you're on...how exciting!

Grand - Good luck with the birth plan! Glad to hear that everything went well with the appointment. Looks like little blue is getting in position. He's going to be a healthy little one, that's great! :thumbup:

Hope I didn't miss anyone, but :hi: if I did.

AFM, OH couldn't wait to finish painting the nursery, so that part's already done. :winkwink: The car seat & stroller have been delivered as well. We also have a new car in place for Coco's arrival. Glad that we got that out of the way, as that was the one big 'to do' thing that was lingering. Plan to continue working on the nursery this weekend, and we also have a tour of the maternity wing at the hospital coming up, so looking forward to that.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## pixie p

Grand - that is quite a size! but they can only estimate and going by friends/families experiences of this weight estimate..... they are very often wrong!

My sweep last time was def uncomfortable to say the least! (yes painful!) Everyone is diff though and i certainly wouldn't agree to it again if it was that bad! Now i can compare it to childbirth its nothing lol! 
I wouldn't let this put anyone off though if they choose to have one, some people barely feel a thing, and once you reach full term you usually don't care anyway! :)


----------



## shelleney

Oh New Hunny :cry:

Im so sorry for the loss of one of your darling twins :angel:
But I trully hope that his/her sibling continues to grow well, and that it is good news at your scan next Friday.
I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and am here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Been swamped at work last couple of days, so not much time for posting, I have been reading though and trying to keep up. I promise to properly post later (if not tonight, then sat night/sunday ).

New--:cry: hunny, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of one of your little ones. I am saying extra prayers for you as I type this that your other little one continues to grow and makes it through. Much love and thoughts are being sent your way. :hugs:

Kizzy--Happy due date to you, I hope little miss Tinks comes out soon! Naughty girl making her mum wait!

Shell/bellas--Happy 34 weeks to my bump buddies! 

I am so loving the bump pics, they are all so beautiful! Will have to break out one of my own to share!

Grand--glad to hear little Blue is big and healthy! Maybe he is enjoying a little growth spurt, Grace had one a couple weeks back!

Neffie--:thumbup: to your OH getting the nursery painted--that is usually the hard part, now the rest is all fun--filling it up!

Lil--:thumbup: for a great appointment! I too think it is adorable that your lo was kicking the doppler! "Hey, get that thing outta here! I'm trying to sleep!" hehe

Pixie--Happy 38 weeks! Love the bump pic!

Milos--kudos to you for ironing! I am not sure I will be able to iron ( I hate it!), but I will definitely be washing a lot of little clothes in the coming weeks!

I am sure I missed some, and I am so sorry, I promise to catch up this weekend! Work is driving me NUTS!! We had another appt today and Grace is still doing very well and I am measuring (outside) where I should, I am also finally putting on some weight, about a pound a week (took long enough!). Shower tomorrow and then hopefully finishing things out nurserywise this coming week. Next u/s is monday, here's hoping she is not getting too big in there!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy due date Kizzy.. :) Hope tinks comes out soon.. :) the end is so rough...

New-keeping my fxed and praying that the next scan shows a wonderful outcome.. and sending you big hugs.. hope the week flies by..


----------



## Beanwood

New Hunny - what a shock for you. Everything I go to type just sounds so uggghhhhh given what you are going through. I am hoping like the others so much that you get good news next week. I am so sorry though that you have alraedy had to endure such bad news. Here for you with everyone else. XXXX


----------



## Beanwood

There are some pretty impressive bumps on here you guys. Lil, Kizzy, Shell....... Hope I didn't miss amy bumps.

Can't believe how far people are getting along in this thread. 

AFM: Bet ya fed up with me moaning. Had a funny turn at work - dizzy, chest pains, shortness of breath, numbness in hands and arms.......... Anyhow ended up at hospital. Probable still iron and thyroid. Waiting more blood test results. The bloody receptionists at maternity ward were really cross with me because I didn't have me notes. The school that I work at is a walk from the hospital so I wasn't going home for them. They were really nagging at me. You should have your notes on you at all times, you are making out job harder, blah, blah......Ok I get the message.


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Can't wait to hear how your shower went today! Bet you got tons of lovely things for wee Grace! :flower:

*Kizzy* - How're you and Tinks feeling? 

*New* - thinking only positive thoughts for you during this time...I know this must seem like the longest week ever for you and your OH.

*Neffie* - Have a great tour of your maternity ward!...pics of Coco's nursery coming soon?

*Bean* - Hope you're OK hon...does sound like anemia from the symptoms. Who carries all their medical notes with them everywhere??? I certainly don't...they shouldn't have made you feel bad about that. Let us know what the results are. Take care and get some rest.

*Pixie* - Thanks for the sweep description! I hope you're right about the size...I've heard that judging weight through a scan is not super accurate. Thanks for the encouragement...bit scary to think about pushing out a big baby.

Happy weekend to you all!

*AFM*: Pre-registered at the hospital finally...got some fun samples (I love samples!). Trying to get my hospital bag ready and failing miserably - I feel like I'm packing for a 3 week vacation all the stuff they suggest...sheesh. Been suffering insomnia from 1am to 4am recently...anyone else have that happen in late 3rd tri?...don't know if it's pregnancy related, stress, worry, :shrug:


----------



## Beanwood

Grand I think that insomnia is quite normal at this stage. You are so much more uncomfortable, lots going on in your mind and I think at this stage you are ready for it to happen at any time (or atleast start to happen) Best thing is to rest when you can and make up for the sleep that you are losing in the night. 

As far as the bag goes I have seen people in the mat ward with suitcases. Take what you think you are going to need, whats the worst, you will bring it home unused but atleast you won't be stressing. Can I suggest an item. When I had my second (I had him about 6.30 pm and so stayed in for the night) I was so hungry. My dh had gone and I rumaged through my handbag and found 2 chocolate bars (they were my eldest dhs) . I will never forget how much I enjoyed both of them at about 1.00 am with a hot chocolate whilst looking at my little baby. I will definetly be putting those in my bag. XXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Good shout bean, any excuse for choc! I have some cereal bars to take in and will prob take a couple of bananas too but hadn't thought about afterwards when everyone is gone and the canteen closed!

My bag is packed and ready, I am ready, Neil is ready, the only one who isn't ready is our lazy lady ;) hehe

Everyone ok today? Xx


----------



## Beanwood

Come on Kizzy's little baby. XXXXX


----------



## grandbleu

I agree: :dance: Go Tinks go! :dance:


----------



## milosmum

come on tinks get a wriggle on xxx


----------



## milosmum

New - your scan must have been a shock. I really hope this week flies by for you and you get some good news at your next scan xxx

Grand -I know what you mean about the hospital bag! I need a pack horse to get me to hospital with all the stuff I seem to have to take! I suspect the midwives will be worried that I am moving in permanently!
One friend suggested a labour bag (nighties, food, ipod, camera, magazines etc) that can go home once it is all used and then a post-birth bag with clean stuff for you and baby afterwards. Then atleast DH can remove some of it from the hospital for you. I was also going to put a box in the car with spare nappies, cotton wool, pads etc for me into the car so DH can bring in spares if/when they are needed and it might stop me packing quite as much into the actual hospital bag.

AFM - all good here, last weekend day on call for 9 months and so far so good! Yesterday was quiet so I got all my baby clothes ironed (my mum would have been so proud!) I must post a photo cause it was so cute to see them all pristine white, washed and ironed. I also suspect this is the only time this child will have its clothes all ironed!

HAve a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Vixmar

New- Im so sorry to hear you news, ill be think of you this week and praying for some light at the end of the tunnel for u! x 

Ya know by the time i read back on all post i forget what i need to write by the time i come to it!!

Kizzy- What the tea like???
Jesus i though i was big but bloody hell women!! I bet youll be glad to see you feet soon!! ive tried searching u on fb, but i cant find you!!!
im vicky thompson my pics is a old one of my dad with my 3 sisters..... try find me lol!!

Pixie- sorry i must have missed ur post! i didnt relise we were a day apart!! 13days!! Seems so unreal and almost sad!! 
When i give birth to this baby, ill have been pregnant for alomst a yr (including my ectopic) and from trying for our ectopic baby to losing to finding out about this baby has been such a journey, my whole yr has revolved around it!! And now itll soon be over!


Ive missed so much i wanted to say!! grhhhhh hate the set up of baby and bump lol

As for me...... not much!!
Babys relation to brim is still 'FREE' not 1/5 or 2/5 or 3/5 or even engaged.... nooooo shes still FREE!!!! grhhhhhhh lol which is suprising coz i feel very low now!! so no chance of babs coming anytime soon!! And we go away on friday so thats okish with me lol
Other than that im all packed and ready for her....


Anyone else worried about all the visitors they will get???
i remember with both my other babys my dh family just turned and stayedfor what seemed like forever!! I wont let it happen this time lol

Kizzy i will be watching closly! Best of luck xx


----------



## kizzyt

Oh sorry hun, I changed my profile pic, haha! It's of 4 of us at a wedding, me oh and two girl friends. Is the one of you your dad on the left and three of you in wedding outfits?

My bump is big in that pic but its front on so right in focus, that said it feels humongous!! There's still a big chance you or pixie go before me! I also feel like I've been prego a year, my first bfp was 24th sept last year so almost a full year with only 8 weeks off for my d&c and recovery! Mad huh? 

So, today I've been having some cramps in my tummy and back and my hips and thighs ache plus lots of bh's but they all seem to be wearing off so i am not getting excited! Promise to let you all know if anything happens over night tho :) xx


----------



## Vixmar

Sorry ive changed mine aswel!! lol Its now a black and white pic of my son (3yrs) in a suit.... what are bh's that your having??? 
i have always been late.... and with baby still being free i very much doubt i will be making any announcment anytime soon!!
U need to add me on fb as i rarley check here as its a pain having to search for my post andreading on from it on my phone whilst i practicly live on fb on my phone lol

Anyway school run in the morning! night x


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Vix. Getting worried about visitors. Yeah am already worying about it. Issue does seem to be more with my MIL than my family tbh. I was there yesterday and she said that she has cancelled everything for endf of November so that she is there. No I don't want her to do that. My own mom popped in for an hour wheras dhs mom was there for ages and kept coming really early every day. I am also worried about where boys will go. My MIL is 73 so don't want them both with her. Also don't want her to tell them what the sex is. As you can see the anwer to your question is that you are not only one worrying. AAAGGGHHHHHHH.......................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

AFM: I am off to docs this morn. My right boob is killing - feels like when you need feed your baby and are engorged. Also going about sick note as ended up n hosp again other day when at work. People keep telling me to get signed off - think I am beginning to listen. XXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

oh Bean you poor love, you're really going through it! I would definitely look into getting signed off, its just not worth the risks and your stress levels will go through the roof if you keep having to go to hospital, good luck hun, let us know what they say x

Vix, I think I found you (otherwise I have added another Vicky Thompson with a cute blonde boy in a suit for a profile pic! haha), by BH I meant braxton hicks. And as for raspberry leaf tea, its ok, just like any fruit tea, might have a cup in a minute actually, apparently its good for after for getting your uterus back in place too but I dont know?

AFM, still here as you can see ladies! Slept well which is good, but nothing happened overnight, baby is break dancing today so dont think she's in any rush to get her butt out of there, my hips are aching (and my bum, like I've done a lot of exercise which I can 100% reassure you I havent!!) so I am assuming its all good signs and getting ready so back to the waiting game :)


----------



## sparkle

Bean- hope youre feeling better and the dr can help

Vix- hope she gets into place soon!

Kizzy- I was hoping for a labour announcement! It sounds like all is going in the right direction.

New- still praying for you xx

I'm really sorry I've forgotten everyone else... but hi xxx

Afm- Apple Alice is so wiggly now, oh is feeling her quite often too. I had a couple of braxton hicks yesterday which was a bit scarey, I dion't have any with C and was panicing I was in premature labour again... All is fine. Busy week this week. C starts Nursery on Wednesday, I can't believe my baby is so grown up. Then Thursday is our 20 week scan and Friday I have the consultant. I've been really teary for the last week or so and oh is worried I'm putting too much stress on myself to find a house before the baby comes. We've decided to stay in our 2 bed and then move when the baby is older. He wasnts me to talk about it on Friday, I had pn depression after C and they are keeping an extra eye. 
Anyway, half way there now!!!


----------



## pixie p

Bean - hope docs goes ok, i would def take them up on the offer of a sick note. Put you and baby first and rest up. I struggled on with my first pregnancy but got signed off in June with this one! Im so glad as i would never have coped and would have been gutted to start taking my maternity leave early. x

Kizzy - Sounds like Tinks is def getting ready! I know its so hard waiting but it is so exciting too! will keep checking in x

Vix - I know you mean, its a real mixed bag of emotions! apparently after your first, babies often don't engage so still could be any time! Im not expecting anything until next week at the earliest though, just a feeling! I have a sweep booked for nxt thurs and i have a feeling i will be needing it!

Milos - I keep looking at all my washed ironed baby bits laid out ready! They look so cute!

New - you are very much in my thoughts this week. hope you are as well as can be expected and taking it easy x

AFM - nothing to report, just achy and sore and waiting...........

Hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

:happydance::happydance: COME ON BABY KIZZY!!! :happydance::happydance: WE'RE ALL WAITING FOR YOU :coffee::coffee:


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - Are you over your due date now? XXXX Sorry not sure hun.

Pixie - Thanks for that. I have been giving msyelf a hard time. Feel like a wuss. I just can't do it though I am knackered.

Sparkle - BH have scared me a few times aswell - really strong. Lovely that oh can feel baby so much. XXX

AFM: Doc signed me off - no problem. Will start mat leave officially in 2 weeks. Now all I have to do is let my head know. Mentioned the boob issue and they said if it goes red then to go back and they will treat it.


----------



## kizzyt

Good for you bean, now is rest time :) and yep, I am 3 days over now! X


----------



## shelleney

Hey there ladies :hi:

Pixie - wow, what a great bump you have there!! and congrats on being 4/5 engaged, not long now, hey?! :)

Grand - good luck writing your birth plan in French. im struggling to write mine in English :haha: although I think once id managed to write it in English, translating it into French would be the easier part. lol. I know what I want to say, its just hard putting it into words. I dont wanna seem too rigid in my ideas, but still wanna get my point across strongly. argh!

neffie - great news on the new car, and on the nursery coming along nicely :) when do you have your tour of the hospital?

Amber - hope you are not working yourself too hard! you need your rest, ready for when little Grace arrives. How did your shower go on saturday? Hope your scan goes well today :flower:

Bean - sorry to hear about your funny turns at work, and your trips to the hospital. But Im so glad that you managed to get a sick note for the next 2 weeks. It is definitely the best decision, Im sure of that :thumbup: Make sure you get plenty of rest, and get ready for your little arrival.

Milos - well done for getting all of the baby clothes ready! isnt it lovely to see tiny clothes all washed, dried and ironed. makes it all seem so real and exciting! although i must admit that Bo's clothes will never be ironed again after the first time! :blush:

Vix - I have read many times that 2nd and 3rd babies often dont engage in the pelvis until you are in labour. so I really wouldnt worry about it. Libby will be here soon, Im sure. But I hope you enjoy your family holiday before she arrives. And yes, I am worried about how I will deal with visitors. I want to spend the first few days bonding, just the 3 of us, but I know that the entire family will be banging the door down every day! and im too nice to turn them away :nope:

Kizzy - come on Tinks, you lazy lady! Its a lovely sunny day, come out and play!!! :happydance:

Sparkle - Happy 20 weeks!! :yipee: Cant believe how fast time has gone!! I am glad that your DH managed to persuade you to relax abit about the house move. I completely understand your need to find a new house before Apple Alice arrives, but I think it wouldnt be better for your health if you waited until after. She wont need her own bedroom immediately, so you do have time to find somewhere afterwards. Hope C enjoys his first day at nursery on Weds!

AFM: went to visit the in-laws yesterday, and the MIL said she would buy us the cotbed mattress (my dad and stepmum already bought us a beautiful cotbed, but it didnt come with a mattress) so we chose the one we wanted, and MIL paid. It arrives on Friday! also, we told the in-laws that we wanted to buy a gliding nursing chair and footstool for the nursery. They mentioned that my OHs aunt (who is only 34, and had her daughter last August) had just stopped BFing, and was giving away her nursing chair and footstool! so we went round to have a look at them, and they're exactly what we want!! so we took them home - for free!! what a brilliant day we had yesterday!! :happydance:

Hope you are all well on this lovely sunny monday morning! :friends:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, :hi:

I'm still here, nothing to report really.
Still in shock really and dreading the heartache that losing two will bring.
I desperately want to have hope but can't see how there can possibly be a positive outcome after all this.
I have googled everything and it seems a twin can hide, but there was no mention of a hb on Friday so I can't see how one can be so behind the other and still make it, it just doesnt seem possible - oh how I wish it was though.

Thanks everyone for thinking of me - I am just trying to pass the days however I can - the weekend was awful, just didn't know what to do with myself - I just can't see the point in anything at the moment....and that's just not me.


----------



## Beanwood

Aw New

You must be feeling so stressed and anxious right now. I really hope that the time will pass quickly for you. XXX


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - bet you are getting fed up. 

Shell - that is brilliant that you got the nursery chair for free. I love it when things like that happen. 

XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

New--:hugs: I wish I had words of wisdom for you hun, I can't imagine what you are going through. Just know that I am thinking of you so much and praying for your little one. :hugs:

Bean--I am glad your doctor signed you off and that you will be able to go on leave in 2 weeks. I was getting worried about you overdoing things. :flower:

Grand--good luck with the hospital bag packing! I haven't even started yet, but it is on my list for the coming weekend. I have also read that insomnia is common in the late 3rd trimester. A combination of anticipation, worry, discomfort and having to pee!!

Kizzy--saw you were headed out around town today, I hope that walking around gets little Tinks moving! C'mon little Tinks, we all can't wait to meet you!!

milos--awesome job on ironing all the clothes! I bet they look stunning!! glad to hear all is well with you!

vix--hope your little one engages soon! And I hear you on the visitors--is a huge worry for me as everyone keeps saying they want to stop by--I have made it clear that only certain people are welcome in the first weeks and, as for everyone else, if we are up for it, we will invite as we go or go visiting ourselves! I know we are going to be overwhelmed with Grace being our first and I don't want to have more stress added on top of that!

sparkle--will be thinking of you with your scan this week! And :thumbup: for C being such a big boy, he is going to be a great big brother to his little sister! Your OH sounds like mine when it comes to worrying about how we stress out over things, it is good that he watches over you and makes sure that you don't overdo! I know that whatever you decide on the housing end will be what is best for you and the family!

Shell--wow, fabulous news on the furniture end!! That is so wonderful because nursery furniture can be so expensive! And to have it be exactly what you were looking for is doubly grand! 

Neffie--when is your tour set for the hospital? I hope it goes well!

AFM: Shower went very very well, got lots of beautiful things for little Grace! Toys and clothes and practical things like diapers and burp cloths, etc. I felt a bit overwhelmed with everyone's generosity! Have to say I got home though and was totally wiped out! Took me a day to recover! 

Also, had Grace's ultrasound this morning, she is measuring well (although she has a tubby little belly measuring a week and a half ahead!!), 5 lbs, 14 oz., heartbeat 129. Her head is literally RIGHT on top of my cervix (yikes!), but she is still facing my back! I hope she rolls over in the next few weeks, haha. She also had her hand up on her forehead in a dramatic fashion the entire time, my little drama queen!

One more week of running the office here, and my stress level will go down. After that it is just a couple regular weeks up until Miss Grace arrives.


----------



## kizzyt

Amber I thought her facing your back was the best position for labour, tinks has her back to my front (so she us facing my back) and they said it's the perfect way round? Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh really? Well if that is the case then GRACE DONT MOVE! haha :haha:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Amber

Feel relieved but also a bit guilty that I am letting people down. Anyway that is me all over. My mom has said don't go stressing about that now aswell. I am a terrible worrier and hate to think I have annoyed people. My dh says that I would stress over having nothing to stress about. Does that make sense?

Glad that you are finishing soon aswell as Amber and that you had s lovely day at your baby shower. XXXX

Hi again everyone..... XXXXXX


----------



## shelleney

New - my heart goes out to you, My Love :hugs:

I have no wonderful words of consolation for you, because there is nothing anyone can do or say right now. Just know that I am send you all the prayers in the world...

xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - glad you enjoyed your baby shower. Wish someone would throw me one, lol. But to be fair, I have been given a lot of gifts by family members throughout my pregnancy, so I am lucky too.
Glad your scan went well today. Bless Grace and her chubby little tummy! Did they mention it at all? Could it be due to your GD perhaps? Im sure she is just perfect! And its great that she is already perfecting her drama queen pose! 
If Grace's back is lying up against your back, thats not so good, as it can make labour and birth much more difficult. But if her tummy is against your back, then thats a great position!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well

Yes you want their tummy against your back.. not their back.. we dont want those babies facing up.. makes labor harder and more back labor.. so any babies facing the wrong way turn around for these mommas.. :)

Amber so happy to hear your shower went well.. and yay for all the new gifts for grace.. :)

Shell thats great about the rocking chair.. :)

Kizzy hope the walking helps hun.. come on out tinks we all want to meet you..

New I too am sending you lots and lots of prayers for you and your lo.. miracles do happen..

AFM-not much new to report.. anyone having any problems with their sciatic nerve.. mine seems to be acting up earlier this time around.. feeling baby move everday now that lessens the worry.. 22 more days till my scan.. they will gone before i know it.. :)

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## XxSamBxX

lilrojo - my sciatic nerve was playing up from around 16wks to 22wks really bad its not too bad now only when im washing up and ironing they seem to irritate it! the time will fly to your scan.

I have my NHS scan & 4d private scan next tuesday i cant wait to see what my lil princess looks like :D


----------



## shelleney

I wrote my birth plans today! woohoo! :dance:

No, thats not a typo, I do mean "plans" - plural.
I have written two. One for if I get my home birth, and one for if I have to go into hospital.
They are quite blunt/rigid - ie, "I would rather not have an episiotomy", "I would like my baby's heartbeat monitored intermittently, not continuously", etc. 
However, after most of these statements I have written "if possible", "if it is safe", "unless extremely necessary" - so I am being slightly flexible :haha: 
We will see what happens on the day, I suppose!

Anyways, Im just feeling proud of myself that I got that job done - finally - and wanted to share with you guys!
Hope you're all well.
xx
ps: Kizzy, any news??


----------



## shelleney

Sorry, double post :flower:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - That's awesome! Congrats...I'll have to do mine today as well...time to get inspired...I feel like I'm going to be a bit rigid as well but I really want them to know how passionately I feel about my birth...and that I won't just be a silent participant. I hope it doesn't come off badly - Of course I will have a disclosure about emergencies/health of me and baby as well. Do you want to share yours here?

*Sam* - Good luck with scan - I'm sure she'll be gorgeous!


----------



## shelleney

OK, here are my two (!) birth plans....let me know what you think, if ive missed anything important, or if i should word things differently, etc.
xx

BIRTH PLAN - HOME BIRTH

Spoiler
I would like to have a homebirth. I would like to labour and give birth in the birthing pool.
I would like my fiance Greg as my birth partner. I do not wish to have any other family members/friends present. 
I would like the baby's heartbeat to be monitored intermittently with a doppler.
I would like to walk around/stand up/lean over the sofa/squat, etc. I would rather not lie on the sofa/bed.
I would like to use Entonox as a form of pain relief (as well as the water, and massage by Greg).
I would rather not have an episiotomy, however, I will give my permission if necessary.
I would like for Greg or myself to deliver the baby (bring her up out of the water) if possible/safe to do so.
I would like to try delayed cord clamping (just until the cord has stopped pulsing) if possible/safe to do so.
I would like for Greg to cut the cord, however, he is still unsure, and will decide at the time.
I would like a physiological third stage. If the placenta has not been delivered within the hour, I will consent to have the Syntometrine injection.
I would like to breastfeed my baby within the first 30 minutes after the birth if possible.
I would like my baby to have the Vitamin K injection.

I am happy to have a student midwife present and taking part in the labour and birth.
If it is necessary to transfer to hospital at any time, I will trust the Midwife's decision. I would like Greg to come with me in the ambulance.


BIRTH PLAN - HOSPITAL BIRTH


Spoiler
I would prefer to have a home birth, but if necessary I will have a hospital birth.
I would like my fiance Greg to be my birth partner. I do not wish to have any other family members/friends present.
I would like to have Greg present if I need an instrumental delivery, or Caesarean section.
I would like to use the birthing pool for both labour and delivery if it is available.
I would like to use water, massage and Entonox as pain relief. I would rather not have Pethidine or an epidural, but I will see how I feel at the time.
I would like to have baby's heartbeat monitored intermittently using a doppler. I would rather not be on continuous monitoring, unless it is necessary.
I would like to stay active for as long as possible during labour. I would like to walk around, lean over the bed, squat, use a birthing ball, etc. I would rather not lie in bed.
I would like to be able to eat and drink throughout my labour, unless it is considered unsafe.
I would rather not have my labour augmented using Syntocinon, unless extremely necessary.
I would rather not have an episiotomy, but I will give my consent if neccessary.
I would rather not have an instrumental delivery, but I will give my consent if necessary.
I would rather not have a Caesarean section, but will give my consent if necessary.
I am not sure what position I would like to give birth in. I will see what feels comfortable at the time.
I would like to try delayed cord clamping (just until the cord stops pulsing) if it is possible/safe to do so.
I would like Greg to cut the cord, however he is still unsure, and will decide at the time.
I would like my baby to be delivered onto my chest immediately for skin-to-skin contact.
I would like to breastfeed my baby within the first 30 minutes after the birth. I do not want my baby to be given any formula feeds.
I would like to have a physiological third stage. If the placenta has not been delivered within the hour, I will consent to the Syntometrine injection.
I would like my baby to have the Vitamin K injection.
I would like Greg to go with my baby if she has to be taken away for any reason.
I am happy to have a student midwife present and taking part during the labour and birth.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for sharing *Shell*! I think they are both very good and not too harsh at all...you leave room for flexibility and emergencies.

I'm working on mine right now...I think the only extra thing I have right now is about the birthing environment (in a hospital birth obviously since it will be harder to control than a home birth) - the lights dimmed, my music if wanted, as little interruption by staff as possible to maintain intimacy and a sense of calm. The other thing I added was about AROM (artificial rupture of membranes - breaking the waters) that I didn't want them to do this. Basically mine is quite similar to your hospital one (since I have to have it there). 

Back to the computer :comp: to keep writing :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grand :)
Im not sure how I feel about ARM. I just know that I would rather not have Syntocinon (Pitocin).
And I will add my lighting/music ideas now, thanks for reminding me.

Good luck writing yours, let me know how you get on :thumbup:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

no news girls :( x


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Kizzy* - Just think that Tinks lungs will be so mature and healthy by the time she comes out...I know the waiting is tough...I'm just past 36 weeks and already impatient doing silly things like symptom spotting and checking for a show or broken waters when I go to the loo. 

:hugs: She'll come soon...she has to!


----------



## kizzyt

yeah she will :) I should get a sweep the day after tomorrow if she hasnt shown up by then so fingers crossed x


----------



## lilrojo

Whats a sweep.. :) for us american ppl who have never heard that term..


----------



## milosmum

Loving the birth plans ladies very specific but not too rigid if you know what I mean. I wrote mine the other night then had a midwifes appointment this morning and asked a few questions regarding my birth plan and discovered that everything I have written in it is the 'normal' protocol for the midwife lead unit! Free to move around during labour, birth in whatever position I fancy, delayed cord cutting, physiological third stage, oral vitamin K, immediate encouragement to breast feed etc is the norm for them!
Looks like I can delete half of what I have written and just leave the paragraph about my exceptionally squeamish husband (he is more worked up about this birth than I am) and make sure that they know I want a waterbirth although that has been written all over my maternity notes by the midwife as well!
It is going to be a short birth plan - but you have reminded me to write that I am happy for students to be involved.

All good this morning at the midwife - squiggle is still head down, 3/5 engaged and his/her back is to the left - so fairly promising at the moment - now we just have to stay there. Still measuring small so off for my repeat ultrasound tomorrow to recheck placental site and squiggles size.

Hope something exciting happens this evening Kizzy xxx


----------



## kizzyt

I haven't actually done a birth plan, I am fairly flexible in what I want really and just trust them to do what is necessary for keeping me and baby safe :)

Can't see anything happening tonight to be honest but then I have never done this before so I am not sure what I'd be feeling anyway! I feel like I am just wishing the days away at the moment which is a shame because it's not the kind if person I am, and altho I know baby's come when they are good and ready and people keep telling me to enjoy the rest while I can, I don't want to be resting, I want to be cuddling and feeding my new bubba!! 

God, how spoilt do i sound???

The sweep is when the midwife separates the membranes around the cervix to try to bring labour on, not sure what they call that in the US?


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Kizzy The wait is horrendous. I went 11 days over with my first (I am not telling you that to annoy, but to tell that you that I know how you feel). I had so many people say "it will come when its ready". I am not a violent person at all and hate confrontation but OMGoodness could have cheerfully punched whoever said it to me when I was overdue. 

Probably have not helped you at all, but there you go. You are allowed to be fed and wanting to meet your baby - its totally natural. 

Oh just to add when I went over I never had a sweep - don't know why just wasn't offered one. Hopefully if nothing happens before then that will get you going. XXXXX

Thinking of you loads - how exciting.....


Shell the birth plans are very good. I was interested that you have put about who is present. I had never thought of making anyone except my dh aware of that. I would not want anybody else there though. 

I have never made one tbh.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. XXXX


----------



## sparkle

I wrote a brief labour plan when I had C but we didn't get it out of the bag. I did feel totally overwhelmed bu the experience and defiantly want to be more in control this time but I also know that I need to let go a little. For me it is far more important that hubby knows what I want. He knows I don't want an epidural and apart from that I'm willing to go with what is best at the time. 
I won't be writing one this time although I am hoping to go to the birth centre not the labour ward. I couldn't with C as he was a preemie.

Good luck Kizzy!! I hope she starts soon xx


----------



## neffie

New - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: again. I really hope you get some good news at your upcoming scan.

Amber - Sounds like you had a wonderful shower! Glad to hear that Grace is doing well. The other ladies are right...if she is facing your back, that's the best case scenario...she just needs to stay put. :winkwink: I'm assuming your concern regarding her tummy size is due to your GD?? I'm sure everything will be fine, she seems to be doing great. :flower:

Bean - Yay for maternity leave! Not too long now. Hope you're able to get some R&R.

Shell - That's great that you were able to get some free nursery furniture! :thumbup: Also, great job on the birth plan. It's very precise, yet flexible. Hope you're able to get the home birth you want.

Sparkle - Good luck for your scan on Thursday!

Lil - Sorry to hear about the sciatica. Try to soak in some warm water..that may help relieve some of the pain. From what I've heard, it's something can comes and goes, and can be pretty unpredictable unfortunately. Hope you feel better soon.

Sam - Happy 27 weeks! I bet you can't wait for your scan next week. We'll be waiting for pictures. :winkwink:

Grand - Hope the insomnia eases. I worry about packing the hospital bag as well. Feels like you can never pack enough. :dohh: Good luck with the birth plan!

Milos - Glad to hear that Squiggle is getting into position. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Kizzy/Pixie/Vix - Hope your little ones come soon. We're all waiting to meet them. :winkwink:

:howdy: to anyone I missed.

We took our hospital tour this past weekend, and it went very well. We were impressed with the facilities, and I feel very comfortable giving birth there. :thumbup: They also have an excellent NICU, which is a good thing to have, in the event extra care is needed. I'll be pre-registering within the next week or so. Nursery is making some progress. OH is re-surfacing & painting an existing chest we have in the event we decide to use it for Coco's room. We also put the stroller & car seat together. Next thing on the list is getting the crib. We're still unsure on what we're going to do about the changing table. We might just get one, and then use it for storing other items once she grows out of it...ahh, decisions, decisions!

She's starting to get more and more active (knock on wood!), which is great! :cloud9: OH can now feel her kicks on a regular basis. He asked me the other day if we still wanted to keep our usual doppler schedule or space it out some more since her movements now are so obvious...my response...uhhhh, no!! :haha: So we're going to stick to our current schedule.


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks bean, it does help knowing other people's experiences xx

Neffie, we got a changing unit too and same as you we'll use for storage after :)


----------



## pixie p

Milos - hope your scan goes well today x

Shell - :thumbup: fab birth plans! 

I have not done a birth plan as i am fairly flexible and will do/decide whatever need be at the time.... and im too lazy :haha: 


Neffie - looks like things are coming together nicely! Glad you found the hospital tour useful and lovely that you are feeling coco more and more! Nothing more reassuring than that!

Kizzy - well if Tinks doesn't arrive before, then at least you have your sweep scheduled for tomorrow! Won't be long now! Good luck!

AFM - very uncomfortable/painful nights! Looks like i'm just going to have to put up with it a little longer as i feel quite sure this little one will be staying put for at least another week! Plus i do still have 1.5weeks until DD! :coffee: Im really hoping not to go overdue this time but as everyone insists on telling me... "baby will come when its ready! :growlmad:"


----------



## Beanwood

Pixie -ahhhh I hope that you can get some restful nights.

Milos - Hope your scan goes well.

Neffie - we have got a changing unit this time and like kizzy says will use it for storage after

hi all.... xxxxxx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - Come on Tinks! :dance: You're outstaying your welcome now!! lol. dont worry, Hun, you dont sound spoilt at all. Im sure if I go overdue, I will be feeling the same as you...

Bean - will you be making a birth plan, do you think? If your DH can be trusted to make your wishes known, then thats great - mine is useless! :haha:

Milos - excellent news that Squiggle is head down and 3/5 engaged!! all ready to go then! and its brilliant that your Midwife Led Unit holds the same values as you do. I hope you get the birth you want.

Sparkle - I think its great that your hubby knows what you want from this labour and birth, and will be able to ensure you get it. But my OH is useless, and thats why I need a birth plan! :haha:

neffie - glad you enjoyed your tour of the hospital, and that it has excellent facilities. and its lovely that OH can feel Coco move more regularly now. What a lovely bonding experience. Did you look into perhaps buying a cot-top changer instead of the changing unit?

Pixie - aww, I know how you feel on the sleepless nights. I hope that you manage to get some rest soon. You will need it for when baby finally makes an appearance!

Amber - Happy 35 weeks! :happydance:


AFM: I hope that people dont think im too rigid with my birth plans. Im not really! I just wanted to put my "perfect birth" down in writing...in the hope that I can get as close to that experience as possible. However, I am willing to be flexible, especially if it is for the safety and wellbeing of myself and my baby. But I would hate to end up having an intervention that I did not want - just because I didnt make my wishes known in advance.

Hope you are all well today
xx


----------



## pixie p

Shell - def not! this is a major moment and i think its very important to make your wishes known, especially if you have a clear idea of how you would like it to go. 
I'm just a little laid back with things like this, although i would prefer not to be cut unless an emergency! No birth/labour is the same and to an extent we have no choice but go with the flow but i am hoping for a straight forward birth like last time..... my mum keeps telling me not to count on it! Thanks mum!!!

Yes the uncomfortable nights are driving me mad, i cant wait to lie on my tummy again!


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - I didnt make a birth plan with the boys but you guys have got me thinking that maybe I should. XX


----------



## shelleney

Bean - its completely up to you. Im not trying to guilt anyone into writing one... :blush:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Shell I don't think you are too rigid at all, it's your experience and your birth so you need to feel comfortable with what you want and what happens so you are perfectly right to have your perfect birth in mind, and you are not naiive enough to not be prepared to be flexible and have alternative back ups in mind :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Bean--I hear you completely on stress, I tend to stress out the way you do with things and get something from my DH along the same lines that you do! (I would stress if there was nothing to stress about! haha). I hope things do ease up for you though, and you should not feel at all bad about having to go on leave. You and the bubs are #1 right now.

lil--:thumbup: on feeling the little one moving every day, that is definitely a great milestone!

samb--good luck with your scan on Tuesday!

shell--I don't think you are being too rigid at all with your birth plan hun! Every woman needs to go into the birth experience relaxed and feeling confident that they will get what is best for them and their little one. Little Bo can only benefit from what you have set out! I think both of your plans are well laid out and leave room for emergencies and flexibility as things may arise!

kizzy--C'mon Tinks! We are all waiting for you! If no luck, I hope your sweep helps things along hun!

milos--glad to hear that your midwife unit is in line with your wishes for the birth, that makes things sooo much easier!! I hope your u/s went well today!!

sparkle--good to know that your DH knows your wishes with regard to the birth, that way he can step in for you if need be if you get overwhelmed or cannot speak up for any reason.

neffie--glad that you had such a good hospital tour, and that Coco is more active! On the changing table, if you get one, make sure you check the durability of the lower shelves (ie, read the reviews). A lot of the ones out there actually use that flexible particle board for the undershelves, which as you know bends and breaks easily--so make sure it has good sturdy shelves all the way down, especially for the storage use afterwards!

Pixie--hope your nights get better hun, sorry to hear they are so uncomfortable! And I hope you don't go over as well!

Grand--how is your birth plan coming along hun?

:hi: to everyone else!!

AFM: We had our NST (I go twice a week) yesterday and I got to review the ultrasound with my doctor. She said that Grace is measuring perfect and not to be concerned with her belly size--she said that my GD is totally in check and that she is measuring right in the window of many non-GD babies right now, so that I am doing a good job (yay!). I have to schedule another appointment with the specialist just to get things in order for delivery (in case I need to have insulin intervention during the birth) and to make sure I don't need to be induced any sooner than 39 weeks (lord I hope not!). She didn't see any indication that I will though, which is good!

Nevertheless, that got DH and I kicked into gear, so we are finishing out the nursery this weekend and getting the bags packed just in case! 

On a sadder note, it was 1 year ago today that I lost my little peanut. :cry: On that dark, horrible day, I had no idea that 1 year later I would be 35 weeks along with peanut's little sister. I know peanut is up there watching over us, but I still shed a tear or two today and will probably light a candle tonight as well. I am so overjoyed with Grace's pending arrival, but I want Peanut to know he/she will never be forgotten!


----------



## Beanwood

Amber thanks hun. I am so pleased that everything went well with and that Grace is measuring perfectly. 

It is understandable that you have felt upset about your loss. The date I lost mine was October the 18th last year. I will be about 35 weeks pregnant then also. I am already thinking about it.

Shelll - awww sorry you havent put guilt on me I just think that actually it is quite sensible. I keep thinking about the bit about only your oh/dh being there. I would be mortified if my mil came in. How stupid are my reasons though. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Big hugs Amber honey, lots of love to your peanut xxx


----------



## pixie p

Amber - :hugs: Grace has a beautiful angel watching over her xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Remembering your Peanut tonight *Amber*...:flow:


----------



## shelleney

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Peanut tonight, Amber :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Beanwood said:


> Shelll - awww sorry you havent put guilt on me I just think that actually it is quite sensible. I keep thinking about the bit about only your oh/dh being there. I would be mortified if my mil came in. How stupid are my reasons though. XX

Bean - I can think of nothing worse than my Mum, Stepmum, MIL, or anyone else turning up during my labour/birth (whether at home or in hospital). Therefore, I just _had_ to put something about it in my birth plan. I could just imagine my Mum saying "she's my daughter, she would want me in there", and the staff letting her in! argh!! :wacko:
xx


----------



## milosmum

All our love today Amber - it is really hard on these anniversaries xxx

Thanks for everyones good wishes for todays scan - it was all good news. Placenta is now well out of the way (phew!) baby has grown all over but head and abdominal size both still a little small for my gestation so they are going to scan me again in 2 weeks on 7th October - just to make sure baby is continuing to get bigger! Overall weight is estimated at 2.3kg +/- 500g which is basically 5lb already which sounds plenty big enough to me with 4 weeks still to go!

I am really pleased that the midwife led unit has the same birth protocols as I wish for - makes life easier and it makes for a very short birth plan! As long as squiggle does not make an appearance before Sunday then I get to deliver at my midwife led unit. BEfore Sunday they count us as premmie and I have to go to the 'proper' hospital! So I have had strict words with squiggle to make sure there are no early appearances!

Love to all xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Great news milos :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Glad the scan went well Milos! And stay put until at least Sunday, Squiggle!! 
xx


----------



## sparkle

Amber- I prayed for you and peanut (and oh) last night. We too are coming up on a year...

Milos- wonderful news! I'm going for the birth centre option this time too (didn't get it as C was a preemie). Stay put lo not quite time!

Shell- I always thought I'd want my mum there in labour but I didn't! It's such a special time for you and oh 

Kizzy- how are you doing?

New- still in my prayers xx

Afm- First day of nursery yesterday. He was amazing and took to it beautifully! Can't wait to go back this morning! There was a celeb mum which added to my excitement! 20 week scan today, I'm so nervous...


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - good luck with your sweep today! hope it gets things started (Tinks - the eviction process has started....) :haha:

Sparkle - so glad that C enjoyed his first day at nursery :) and good luck with your scan today. Im sure that everything will be perfect with your little princess. Cant wait to see pics! ps, Im desperate to know who the celeb mum was! lol

Bellas - Happy 35 weeks, bump buddy!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - You have made me chuckle. You are so right though. 

Milo - glad that your scan went well.

Sparkle- its great that that your ds had sucj a fab time at nursery. Mine is putting up a fight to go. 20 week scan - very exciting.

Kizzy - I really hope that the sweep today gets things moving for you. 

xxxxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy 35 weeks Bump Buddy Shell! We are nearly there! xx


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--awesome news on the scan! Such a relief that the placenta has moved and so glad to hear that squiggle has grown! Stay put squiggle, a little more growing to do!!

Bellas/Shell---Happy 35 weeks ladies!

Kizzy--hope your sweep goes well today!! 

Grand--thinking of you today. :hugs:

Sparkle--awesome news about C and his successful day at nursery! I too am curious about the famous mum that showed up! Good luck with your scan today!!!!

New--you are still in my thoughts and prayers hun.


----------



## kizzyt

Hi girls, couldn't have my sweep done today, when she checked me I was only half a cm dilated so she had no room to poke about, will have another try on Sunday, am a bit disappointed but I had a feeling it would happen, I just knew I wasn't ready :(


----------



## shelleney

Aww, sorry to hear that Kizzy :(
Tinks must be desperate to stay inside in the warm, as its starting to get chilly now...
xx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you, your DH and Wee Nut today, Grand :hugs:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Kizzy How frustrating for you. Like shell has said tinks must really be very happy where she is. 
I don't want to say anything that you don't want to hear, so I am not going to say anything else. XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy-- Darn, hope you get better progress on sunday hun!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear kizzy.. hopefully tinks will want to come out soon.. and you can be in labor by sunday.. :) Chin up she will come out.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Cheers girls, I really had a feeling it would be the case so wasn't really surprised and not too disappointed either, it was slightly uncomfortable but not too painful. The midwife said my cervix has moved into a good position tho so she was very positive about it which was reassuring :) she just called and my appt Sunday is at 12.30 so we'll see. With a but of luck a bit of poking and prodding around today might have got things moving! Good news is she's in perfect labour position still (head down, back to my front to the right) so hopefully once we do get going it wont be too difficult a labour! Also I checked re the size as I was obvs starting to get concerned how big she'll be and she still says between 7 and 8lbs. Phew!! Xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi:

Possibly the last time I'll be posting here as a preggo so I thought I'd come and say farewell.
If I don't get any good news tomorrow, I don't think I feel comfortable continuing here and will revert back to the FF TTC threads.
I thank you all for your support over the past umpteen weeks (feels like many) and I hope I can return here in a few months with good news.
I will of course update you all tomorrow.

Good luck everyone with your impending arrivals, especially Kizzy - hope your LO makes her arrival soon (she's a girl....always fashionably late!)

I will of course be keeping up with you all and can't wait for all the babies to start arriving.

Love and hugs to you all - I couldn't have done it without your support xx


----------



## kizzyt

Thinking of you new honey, hope to see you back here tomorrow with positive news xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Oh New.. keeping you in my prayers yet.. and hoping you come back tomorrow with great news.. lots of hugs and love to you and your oh..

Fxed for you kizzy.. hope she arrives sooner than later.. when do they plan to induce labor.. (and i forgot they call the sweep-stripping the membranes here not sure if they call it that everywhere in the us.. ) hope she stays little for you... as dr said my dd was 6lbs and she came out 5.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Keeping my fx'd for you New and hope you come back to us tomorrow with good news! :hugs:

Kizzy--very good news on Tink's weight!

Lil--yes, membrane strip is what they call it here in PA anyways. Sweep seems to be a much nicer name for it though!


----------



## kizzyt

Its really a stretch and sweep over here, or a Sooty and Sweep as it seems to be nicknamed ;)


----------



## Beanwood

New - thinking of you and hoping so much that you get good news. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy I was worried about the size with my first because I went over. If my chart had been right he woud have been a whopper. He was just shy of 8lb though. XXXXX


----------



## milosmum

good luck tomorrow new xxx


----------



## Anna Purna

Looks like I'm back in here with you guys! :happydance:
Just got a solid :bfp: on a FRER at 11dpo.
What's amazing is that I've fallen pregnant just a few weeks before my last due date, and the last time I got pregnant was a week before my first due date. :wacko: 
Anyways, I'm still in serious shock, and definitely feeling less excited about it than I'd like to be, but hopefully I can finally, FINALLY have a little one.
Third time's a charm..?


----------



## Beanwood

Anna - brilliant news hun. 

Really pleased for you. xxxxx


----------



## shelleney

Annaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

So so happy for you, Hun. I trully hope that this is your forever baby :hugs:
Welcome back, Preggers!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you today, New :hugs:
I trully hope it is good news for you, My Lovely, and that your darling twin is thriving in there.
Will be praying for you all day. Much love xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Thinking of your New hope you get some good news FX'd :hugs:

Anna - CONGRATS!!! it was 3rd time a charm for me and this one is growing nice and strong!! :happydance: Lots of sticky dust coming your way :dust:

Kizzy- Sorry your sweep didnt go ahead! with this crappy cold weather i would wanna stay in the warmth as well lol!! :haha: 

AFM - I have 13wks to go and I am getting very impatient i just wanna meet my little girl i would love her to come 3wks early so i have her nice and bouncy for xmas :D but thats just me being selfish :( Cant wait for tuesday so i can see what she looks like in my 4d scan only a few more days to go!! Can anyone tell me what the 28wk NHS scan involves? 

Oh and another question do you still have to go with a full bladder to the later scans? im presuming you do but it would be nice to actually not feel like im gonna pee myself everytime to nurse presses down lol!!


----------



## BellasMummy

Thinking of you today New xx I really hope it is good news xx

Congrats Anna! xx


----------



## kizzyt

Fab news Anna, so happy for you xx


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - Today is your scan day and my thoughts are with you and your wee twins. I hope that there is a silver lining on this dark cloud. You and your OH deserve some happy news.

*Anna* - Congratulations!!! This is amazing news :dust: wishing must sticky dust for your wee bean.

*Kizzy* - How's things going after your sweep? Feel any different? 

*Shell* - You're so sweet to remember wee nut. I had a cry and OH and I went to the beach and lit a candle and said some prayers for the little soul. Time does heal but there is always part of my heart that will remain broken from that day.


----------



## shelleney

Thats completely understandable Grand. No amount of time, and no matter how many other babies you have, you will always remember and grieve for Wee Nut. I feel your pain :hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

No, no different today grand but then nothing actually happened so I wasn't expecting much, see how it goes Sunday! X


----------



## Vixmar

Sam- 13 weeks will fly bye!! And as for 28 week nhs scan could it be a growth scan or checking position of placenta!? 

Anna- I'm really please for u, and have everything crossed that you have your forever baby 3rd lucky xx

AFM- nothing much, baby still free in relation to pelvic brim, pelvic pain a lot worse but that's normal, just wish I'd caught it in time so I could have had some physio but I'm ticking over nicely with my paracetamol and very occasional codeine! 1 week to go but with baby still being free I'm guessing ill go late as I usually do and I'm ok with that!!
Were away this weekend so when I log in on monday I'm hoping kizzy you've got your baby!!

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--Cogratulations!! Such wonderful news!! :happydance::dance:

SamB--These last few weeks will fly by, trust me! As for the scans, they have had me empty my bladder for every scan 24wks on. I think the bubs start taking up enough space that they dont want a full bladder blocking anything!

Grand--:hugs: I tried to send you a personal/private note yesterday about wee nut (but I got a reply that your inbox was full), I said an extra prayer for her Wed Night when I lit my candle for Peanut. So I posted here I was thinking of you, was not sure how much you felt like discussing it as I know we all grieve differently. 

Vix--have an enjoyable time this weekend and I hope your lo starts to engage soon!

Kizzy--still cheering on Tinks!

New--I am thinking of you today and praying that you get good news. :hugs:

AFM: NST flew by today, Grace was putting on quite a show that we were out of there in under 1/2 hour, a new record for us! I have an appointment next Thursday with Maternal Fetal Medicine (they are the high risk docs) to go over my birth plan---kinda making me nervous!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! Wow I have a lot to catch up on!! But just thought I'd pop in and say Im back from Cuba relaxed and even fatter. lol I'll catch up on everyone soon!


----------



## Amberyll23

WB Imp and glad you had such a great time!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Thanks hon - I know I definitely have to clear out my inbox...it is indeed 100% full. Thanks for remembering wee nut :flower: Why are you high risk? Just because of the GD? Just wanted to let you know that little blue has a big tummy as well and I don't have GD so it just means they are well fed little monkeys :winkwink: Good luck with your birth plan meeting. What do you want?

*Imp* - Wow Cuba...I didn't even know...must be browner as well...any maternity shoots yet? OH and I did a "private" one :blush: just him and I and they really came out good I think. We have to do another one because I've gotten even bigger since!

*Vix* - Sorry about your pelvic pain (is it SPD? I had it a little bit around 34-36 weeks but since I stopped working it's magically gone but I know how painful it can be). The best thing for me was definitely a pillow between my legs and definitely moving my legs together when getting up out of bed or a chair and taking small steps when walking.

*XSamX* - I have always had to empty my bladder for each scan at 9 weeks to the last one at 33 weeks so I think it's up to the technician/doctor really and their preference...you can get clear images either way but obviously it's more comfortable to have peed before as they are pressing a lot!

*AnnaP* - How're you feeling??? It's such an exciting and scary time. Have you told OH yet?

*AFM*: I finished my birth plan and sent it off to doula and midwife - it's in French! Luckily I had the internet to copy and paste from others so I think it's grammatically correct either way I kept it in pretty simple language. In other amazing news I have packed our bags! Guess which one is mine and which one is little blue's LOL 

​


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I'm going to guess the pink one is yours and the plaid is little blues!! :thumbup: on having the birth plan done and submitted already, that is awesome!!

Pelvic pain--ouch, I have that a lot too, it makes me walk wierd and is especially painful when getting up from a seated/lying down position. I will have to try the pillow, that is a good idea!! 

As for my birth plan, it is actually "their" birth plan that they want to discuss with me, haha. They basically have to go over the things that they absolutely need to be able to do during delivery if something should go wrong, just basically tell me what their protocol is and to make sure we are on the same page. One of the issues that may arise is I could have a spike in my glucose levels where they will need to put me on an insulin drip or I could have issues with my blood pressure, etc. I'm considered "high risk" due to my age (37), pre-existing high blood pressure, and the GD.

Once I have met with them, I can draft up my birth plan with all the risks in mind. There are still things that will be totally within my control, but I have known since about 13 weeks that Grace would have to be born in the hospital and that I would have to be induced. So now it will be just a matter of working around what I will "have" to deal with vs what I don't and what I can adjust from there!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Twin loss confirmed this morning :cry:
I'm going to pick myself up and carry on whilst focusing on the positives. I CAN get pregnant, and WILL have a baby.

I'll be back soon :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

New, my darling :cry:
I am so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful twins :angel: :angel:

I will be saying a prayer that they both make it safely up to Heaven to join their older sibling. And I will be praying for you and DH too.

Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

so sorry New my thoughts are with you x :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--you, your DH and your little angels are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: And you are right, you WILL have your forever baby, I just know it!


----------



## BellasMummy

So sorry New :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

New I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## kizzyt

so so sorry New xxx


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs: *New* :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry New... prayers are with you

Congrats Anna... h&h 9 months... 3rd lucky me too :) well 4th preg 3rd after loss


----------



## Beanwood

New I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. XXX


----------



## neffie

New - So sorry to hear your news. :cry: Keeping you in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## neffie

Geeez, I need to be posting every day to be caught up. :shock: Ok, here goes...hope I didn't miss anyone.

Anna - :yipee: *Congrats!!!!!!* :dance: So glad to have you back. 3rd time will be a lucky charm. :thumbup: Wishing you a H&H pregnancy, and have fun on your trip this weekend!

Pixie - Sorry to hear that you're having sleepless nights. I hope you don't have too much longer to go. 

Amber - :hugs: for Peanut's anniversary. I'm sure he/she is keeping a very watchful eye on you, OH, & Grace. :flower: Glad to hear that things are moving along well with Grace. Hope all goes well at your appt next week, and you don't have to make a lot of changes to the birth plan you want. Thanks for the tip on the changing table by the way. :winkwink:

Kizzy - Tell Tinks to hurry up. We're waiting to meet the first baby of our group, and see some photos. :winkwink:

Shell - Totally with you on the part about who's going to be in the delivery room. It can get so out of control at times. Happy 35 weeks! Only 5 more weeks to go?? :shock:

Milos - Yay for the placenta moving out of the way! :thumbup: Looks like Squiggle is measuring a nice size, even though the doctor's are leaning on the smaller side. Squiggle, stay put in mommy's tummy until Sunday, ok??

Sparkle - Glad to hear that C had such a great time at his first day at nursery. I'm jumping on the band wagon with the girls in wanting to know more about the celebrity mum. :haha:

Bellas - Happy 35 weeks!

Bean - Happy 31 weeks!

SamB - I'm sure the next 13 weeks will fly by! I bet you can't wait for your 4D scan. Looking forward to seeing pics. I don't know if I can answer your question regarding later scans seeing that I'm behind you, but so far I've never had to have a full bladder for any of my scans.

Grand - :hug: for the anniversary of your loss. You're right...the pain never goes away completely. Great job on getting the hospital bags ready...I second Amber....the pink one is yours, and the plaid
one is of petit bleu...

Vix - Have fun on your upcoming trip!

Imp - Welcome back. Your trip sounds like a lot of fun!

OH & I are looking forward to the weekend. We're going to check out some cribs to make a final decision on the color & style we want, and then we'll probably just order it online, as we'll most certainly get a better deal. It's also time to start cleaning out the closet, and start giving away stuff that we don't use anymore. Will probably make a trip to Salvation Army as well this weekend to donate some stuff.

Thanks for the input regarding the changing table. Here's another question. Where are your little ones going to be sleeping the first couple of weeks? We are thinking about getting a pack & play (a portable fold up crib) to keep in our room, as we'd like Coco in the same room with us at the very beginning. It is an extra purchase, but we figured that it will be a valuable investment as we'll be able to take it on trips.

Oh, in other news I *FINALLY* got my hair colored yesterday!! My roots were so pitiful, it was about time!! Phew, I have to say that OH & I are both very happy about that. :winkwink:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--happy crib hunting! I hope you find the one you like and I agree, online will get you the best deals, that is how we ordered ours! 

As for where our little one will be sleeping, we have both a pack n play as well as a small cradle in our bedroom, and that is where Grace will be spending her first few weeks, so we can keep a close eye. We probably will not be putting her into her own room until we are more confident about her sleeping habits and get into a reliable routine. 

And yay! for the haircoloring! :thumbup: I bet you feel more like yourself, I know I did when I finally got mine done about 20 wks out!! I really need to get my highlights done again, but I am not sure if I should do it before Grace is here for delivery pictures or after/closer to the holidays for holiday pictures. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## neffie

The colorist told me that they had a pregnant lady come into the salon not too long ago...here's the kicker...she went on her due date!! :wacko: They had to get special permission from the salon owner to color her hair...they were so scared that she was going to go into labor while sitting on the chair. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-we have a bassinet.. :) for baby to sleep in right away.. as we used it with my dd..


----------



## kizzyt

We have a moses basket for in our room for the first weeks/month and when she grows out of it we'll move her into her own room in her cot.

That's if she EVER gets here, I am starting to lose faith and think she's never coming!! :(


----------



## pixie p

New - Im so sorry :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanwood

neffie I have a crib that will go in our bedroom. I used it with my second. He stayed in that in our room until about 6 months which is how long I think it is safe to use the crib. When he started to pull himself up we had to put him in his own room in his cot.

We had a moses basket on a stand with our first which we used to carry up and down incase he slept in the day. Thats why we got the crib so that we have the basket downstairs and the crib up. 

Hope that helps a little hun. XXXX


----------



## XxSamBxX

Morning ladies!! I cant stop eating toast its soooo yummy :D was in triage yesterday as LO decided she didnt wanna be active and i was worried but they hooked me up to a monitor and as soon as they did she turned into a kickboxer! NAUGHTY BABY!! lol!! i can happily say this morning she is super active as normal!!


----------



## pixie p

Imp - Welcome back hope you had a lovely time! Cuba.... Jealous! 

Vix - hope you are enjoying your weekend away! You are very brave :haha:

Grand - :thumbup: to getting your bags ready! 

Kizzy - hope you are ok! really wont be long now. Thinking of you :flower:

Anna - Massive congratulations :cloud9:

Neffie - a pack and play will def get its use, its very handy and we have used ours lots. 

AFM - Managing to sleep better and not waking up so uncomfortable thanks to using my pregnancy wedge type pillow under my bump! My sciatic nerve is playing up though and im walking a little funny! It's so painful! Over the last couple of evenings i have started to lose my mucus plug! No bloody show as yet but progress all the same! :happydance:

Hello to everyone, sorry if i've missed you! im a little rubbish at remembering everything i wanted to say but Wishing you all a lovely weekend :)


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, just a quick update from me, had my second "attempted" stretch and sweep today and again she couldnt do it, cervix is still posterior so she tried to pull it forward (ouch!!). I am booked in for an induction on Wednesday so if she's not here by then I'll be going in then, not what I wanted and I have been crying all morning but since seeing the m/w actually feel a lot calmer about it and hoping I'll just be able to relax until then as I am going to tell myself she's not coming before.

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Oh honey sorry about it all...I've definitely heard positive induction stories and you seem to have a really nice midwife...will she be there with you on Wednesday? I have a feeling "little blue" is quite comfy as well just like "Tinks" - Trying to keep myself busy so I don't fall into obsessiveness. How many weeks are you now? is is 40 or 41?


----------



## kizzyt

I am 41+2 now, so will be 41+5 at induction. I have also heard some positive induction stories (altho quite a few which turned into c sections too) so I am hoping I will be a positive one, I just feel a little let down by my body that its not ready or prepared and that I will need intervention, I know it's silly but I had just hoped for it to happen naturally. I also can't help but relate the process of induction to the process of having my d&c which brings back sad memories and is horrible to think of, I told the midwife that today and she said it's a different process which made me feel better and as Neil says this time it's for a good reason, not a bad one :)

Grand, do you have just three weeks left? I hope you don't go over and little blue comes as close to edd as poss, but if he is late then he, like my little tinker will be so worth it!

Funny isn't it, 10 months ago I was crying at no longer being pregnant and now I am crying because I still am, can't win!! ;)


----------



## kizzyt

Oh and re the midwife, never met her before today, I have seen about 4 this pregnancy and all have been lovely :)


----------



## grandbleu

I'm scared for a C-section as well because it seems scary and impersonal. Neil could be there with you right?

I know I'm so pathetic as well...crying and moaning about being pregnant and now just impatient to see the wee man at the end. I know I'm only 37 weeks but with 2 years TTC then losing wee nut last September and getting pregnant again in the winter I just feel like I've been on the "pregnancy" emotional roller coaster for 3 years...I think that's part of it as well making it seem longer than it really is. 

:dust: here's some labor dust...some ladies go from nothing to something in the blink of an eye...still hoping you go naturally through labor.

X


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Kizzy your post made me squeam.

I was booked in to be induced with my first on day 12 after edd, he came the day before on his own. I do remember going in with some pains and the midwife doing something similar to me - she said I am just pulling your cervix forwards. Lovely I thought. Anyway I know that you have said that you are telling yourself it won't happen before, but it might. There is every chance that tinks will come naturally yet. 

Grand - totally with you on lttc and then the pregnancy. It all mingles so you feel like that has been your focus for years. 

XX

Hi everybody hope that you are all enjoying your weekend. XX


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- I have heard sometimes the threat of induction can send some ladies bodies into labour. Thinking of you. Just remember however it happens at the end of the day you will soon have your beautiful baby. 

Grand- fingers crossed for you too.

Just remembered I forgot to update everyone after my 20 week scan on Thursday. After waiting for an hour, blinking hospitals, and having to send my mum to collect C from nursery she was perfect! The woman checked that she was definatly a girl! She is right on track and a perfect size. So so pleased.
I've been super busy since then, my Mum has been over staying from Jersey and hubby has been away for the weekend. Saw the midwife on Friday and she was also pleased. They are still keeping an eye on my cervical length but other than that all is doing well. Seeing them again in 4 weeks.


----------



## shelleney

Aww Kizzy, Hun :hugs:
I know that I would be feeling exactly the same if I was in your position, (and I may well be in a few weeks time), so theres nothing to feel guilty/ashamed of. I trully hope that the threat of induction on wednesday starts things off naturally between now and then. But either way, by next weekend, you will have the beautiful Tinks in your arms. And that all that matters in the end, isnt it? Thinking of you :friends:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Vix - hope you are enjoying your weekend away! and hope Libby makes her appearance shortly after your return.... :baby:

Imp - welcome back! hope you had a great time in Cuba. We want to see a bump pic! :haha:

Amber - glad Grace was well behaved at your appointment on friday. and good luck for your next appointment. dont be worried about it, Im sure it'll be fine :hugs:

Grand - 37 weeks already? full term - woohoo! well done on writing your birth plan (in French!) and packing your hospital bags, Im loving Little Blue's tartan bag! :thumbup:

neffie - where have you been? ive missed you! good luck with the crib shopping. in answer to your question, Bo will sleep in a Moses basket at the side of our bed for the first 4-6months, and then move into a cotbed in her room. Oh, and Im sure your hair looks great now youve had it done! :)

Pixie - 39 weeks?! eeek!! glad you are starting to sleep better, but sorry to hear about your sciatica. hope it gets better soon....still no sign of baby yet?? :nope:

Bean - hey there, how are you? :hi:

Sparkle - glad all went well with the scan on thursday. great news that Apple Alice is growing so well (and is still a girl!) :haha:


AFM: So this weekend, I am feeling down. I have enjoyed almost every minute of my pregnancy so far, and was starting to think I didnt want it to be over, coz I would miss being pregnant.....well now I want her out!! 
I have had period pains, lower backache and the runs (sorry, TMI), which all make me feel lousy. 
I also have developed very late-onset SPD, or similar. My hips and pelvis are in agony, whether Im moving or still. I cant lie down, sit, stand or walk, without being in pain. 
I have bad heartburn and indigestion. and am starting to get quite hungry, as I cant eat much anymore.
I also desperately need a pee every 10 minutes...but when I sit on the toilet, only the tiniest of trickles comes out - even though it feels like my bladder is full.
IM JUST PLAIN MISERABLE!!!!!!!!
But i need to keep her in until at least 6 october (11days from now), otherwise I wont be allowed my homebirth. ARGHHHHH!! 

sorry for the rant :haha: glad to have got that off my chest.

Hope all of you ladies have had a good weekend :)
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--Aww hun, so sorry things did not go well today!:hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed that Tinks will make a showing before Wednesday for you! And don't fret about being teary! It is a very emotional time!

Grand--Happy Term!! :happydance: I hear you on the rollar coaster ride from TTC and on, the journey has felt so long and it is hard to believe we are nearing the end!

Bean--hope you are feeling well!

Sparkle--so glad to hear that your scan went well and that they confirmed you have a little princess in there!

Shell--my goodness, you just listed my symptoms right now to a "T"! I didn't even know there was a thing called SPD--if it is this horrible pain in my pelvic region that feels like my bones are being pulled in every direction every time I try to move, then I have it too! Arggh! The backache, the peeing (and when Grace moves, I swear she punches my bladder, because it is all I can do to get to the bathroom in time! sorry if tmi!), the hunger with the inability to eat too much due to heartburn and sore stomach (from being pushed into god only knows what shape by now!), I have it all too! :hugs: I try so hard not to whine about it, but sometimes I can't help it. Fortunately DH is very understanding and does his best to commiserate!

Pixie--hope your sciatica improves, and happy 39 wks!

Vix--hope you are enjoying your weekend!

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: You ladies have me all nervous about induction now, I didn't know that it was so bad!:shrug: I will have to read up on it (or maybe I shouldn't so I don't freak myself out!). If Grace does not come by 39 weeks, they are inducing me, I don't have much of a choice due to my HBP and GD. I really hope that I have one of the success stories in that regard!

We are putting the final touches on the nursery, I will have final photos hopefully by later this week! Chair was delivered yesterday (I LOVE it, it is so comfy and everything I had hoped for!). We got the artwork hung (but one fell off the wall and did a little damage, so we are in fix mode on that--had to do some paint touch-up), and I have all of Grace's little outfits washed and in her dresser! We also purchased a cradle swing for the living room https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Starlight-Papasan-Periwinkle/5430278 . DH put it together yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!! Hopefully Grace will love snuggling into it during the day when I have to cook or clean, etc. 

In all a pretty busy weekend, but I feel so much more prepared! This week I have to pack our hospital bag and get some finishing touches for the Nursery and Grace, and then it is hopefully cruise control until she is here!


----------



## pixie p

Kizzy - I can understand your disappointment but just think, by the end of the week you will be snuggling up with your beautiful Tinks and it will all seem a distant memory. Like any birth, natural, cesarean, induced or whatever, they are all different so stay positive and i hope all goes wonderfully for you.

Sparkle - :thumbup: that all went well at your scan..... over half way now!

Grand - :happydance: FULL TERM :happydance:

Shell - Sorry to hear you are feeling miserable, the final weeks are very tough and emotional, i forgot just how much so until i reached them! I think we are more than entitled to a moan :haha: Hope you feel better soon, not long now!

Amber - How exciting to have nearly finished the nursery, i cant wait to see some pics. :thumbup:

AFM - Well Happy 39weeks to me! Now counting days and not weeks! Scary stuff! Still losing mucus plug now and then but nothing else to report! Im not expecting anything to happen this week, just a feeling. Have my sweep on Thurs so if thats able to go ahead then maybe that will kickstart something. Im getting impatient now to see what colour my yellow bump will turn! (i have several lovely blue outfits to exchange if it turns pink lol :blush:). 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all doing well x


----------



## shelleney

Oh Amber :hugs: 
Now, I wouldnt wish pain or discomfort on anybody....but Im kinda glad you know how im feeling (if that makes sense). Its nice to have someone understand, and also to know that what I am feeling (physically and emotionally) is completely normal. I will try not to moan about it from now on, as I really am grateful to be pregnant and have Bo safe inside me :cloud9:
ps - SPD stands for symphisis pubis dysfunction. It is often called PGP (pelvic girdle pain) too, so maybe you have heard of it, but by a different name? It is when the muscles and ligaments that hold your pelvis together start to relax and stretch, which causes you to feel "pulled apart" in the pelvis/hips region. But I feel lucky to have got it very late in my pregnancy - some women get it in 2nd tri!! :(

Pixie - good luck with your sweep on thursday (although I hope you go into natural labour between now and then) Keep us posted!!

AFM: off for a relaxing 1 hour long facial, and 1 hour long manicure today. Treating myself after my rubbish weekend :winkwink:

Hope you all have a good Monday :hi:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Amber Hun I have known people have inductions and they have been absolutely fine. Like giving birth itself everyones experiences are different.

Shell - sorry you are feeling miserable. I really hope that you feel better soon. I can sympathise with the pains. I was up at 2.00 am with regular pains in stomach and lower back. Started to get really freaked out by it. Anyway turns out I have water infection. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--:hugs: back to you, and I agree, it does feel good to know that we are not alone in the things we are experiencing!! And please feel free to groan, that is why we have each other! Like I said, DH does his best to be supportive and understanding, but when I tell him it feels like my pelvic bone is breaking apart, he just gives me this puzzled look, but is still sympathetic!! Some things are just hard for them to understand.

I have had this going on 2-3 weeks now, it started out pretty mild but has gotten progressively worse (which makes sense, as Grace is growing by leaps and bounds now, adding more pressure "down there"). The hardest part by far for me is work--now I know fully why so many ladies take maternity leave a bit early. I can't imagine doing any job where I have to be on my feet a lot and putting up with this pain. Fortunately my job is mostly a desk job--I do have stairs that I have to go between 3 floors, but I try to multi-task and do 3-4 tasks in one trip now instead of the old days where I would just jump up and do it! 

Then there is the 1/2 mile trek to and from the car garage downtown--that can be torture with sore hips!!! 

Hey--is anyone else finding themselves constantly thirsty? I can't seem to get enough water, tea, juice, etc. I told DH this am that I could probably chug the entire gallon of OJ and not bat an eye. I am not sure if that is normal or if it is the GD--my levels are all good though, so I am not sure. :shrug:

Have fun at your facial/manicure today, Shell! You deserve it!!! :flower:

Pixie--I can't wait to see your yellow bump turn pink or blue as well! So excited for you and will be avidly awaiting your announcement!!!

Bean--thanks for the PMA about induction. I am going to ask a lot of questions at my appointment on Thursday with the specialist at maternal-fetal medicine to make sure that, if I end up going through the process, I am fully prepared!!


----------



## shelleney

Bean - sorry to hear about your water infection. I hope it clears up very soon!

Amber - I cant imagine still being at work! I really take my hat of to people who work this late into their pregnancy. I am so exhausted! I need to have a lie-in in the morning, a nap in the afternoon, and need to be sitting or lying down in between. lol. When do you finish work? soon, I hope!
ps, yes, I am always thirsty recently, so I dont think its your GD. I drink glasses and glasses of juice, water, and milk every day! Much more that I used to, and much more than OH drinks. So I think it must be a late-pregnancy thing??

Kizzy - any news today???

AFM: the facial and manicure were very relaxing. Ive booked in for a pedicure next week, as I cant reach my own feet/toes anymore! :haha:

xx


----------



## neffie

SamB - Glad to hear that all is well with the little one, and that she is a healthy little kickboxer. :thumbup:

Pixie - Happy 39 weeks!! It's almost time! Good to hear that your nights are getting better. I hear you on the pregnancy pillow. So far it has done wonders for me, and I'm looking forward to all the assistance it can provide me in 3rd tri.

Kizzy - Any update??? Sorry to hear that the last sweep didn't do the trick. Hopefully Tinks will be here on her own before Wednesday.

Grand - Happy full term!!!! :)

Sparkle - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan! That's great news that she's measuring right on track. :thumbup:

Shell - Sorry to hear about the SPD pains. Hope things ease up soon. You have every right to moan...all those pains don't make things any easier. Glad to hear that you were able to head out to the spa for some R&R time. And you still have your pedicure to come. :winkwink:

Amber - I've heard induction experiences are different for everyone, just like a pregnancy is, so try not to delve too much into it. Everything will work itself out! :hugs: Cute swing! I saw it at Babies R Us the other day. We'll be getting a swing for Coco as well instead of a bouncer. Have fun packing the hospital bag. Looks like you're ready for Grace's arrival. :thumbup: As for being thirsty, I seem to be drinking a lot more water in the middle of the night. Don't know what that's about either.

Bean - Sorry to hear about the water infection. Hope it heals soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

OH & I think we have settled on our crib & changing table selection. He is out of town for a couple of days, so we'll order them once he's back. We also purchased some drapes for Coco's nursery this weekend (after which OH lured me into a store talking about the 'possibility' of doing some baby shopping. I should have known better. :blush: 30 minutes later the cashier was asking me if I was having twins with all the stuff we had bought. :wacko: But everything was on sale and it was a super steal, so can't complain too much :winkwink:).

I've also booked a prenatal visit with a few pediatricians in the coming weeks. Need to decide on who will be taking care of Coco once she's here.


----------



## shelleney

Thought I would entertain you all with some bump pics! Here is my 35 week bump, taken last Thursday....
xx
 



Attached Files:







35 week bump 1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









35 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5









35 week bump 3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - sounds like you and oh had fun shopping. Lovely times.

Shell - love the photos. Have you got away with no stretch marks. Looks like it on photos. Lucky you if you have. Mine are shocking. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Ahhh fab bump shell, love it!

No news from me girlies, ten days over today but so much more relaxed knowing things will be started off on weds!!

Great to hear how well everyone is doing, fab news all round and so many of us just days/weeks from holding our bubba's for real!! Will we start a new thread when the babies start arriving? Where will it go?? Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--so sorry to hear about the water infection, I hope it clears up soon!

shell--love the bump pics!! :thumbup: I too am jealous of the no stretch marks!! I have them everywhere it seems!

neffie--glad you have the changing table/crib all set to order, those are by far among the hardest things to settle on (at least they were for me!). Also sounds like you had a great shopping trip, which is awesome! Your little princess is already being spoiled by her daddy (as all little girls should be! ::winkwink:)

Kizzy--keeping my fx'd for you on wed!! As for a thread for us after delivery, I was wondering the same thing over the weekend. There is a section for groups in the lounge section for babies, etc. Maybe we can start a Femmes Fetales Babies and Beyond! thread in there! I would love for us all to continue to stay in touch, I have come to care so much for all of you!

And thanks for all the positive input on inductions. I still will educate myself a bit more on them, I thought they were just routine things that sped up delivery, and I have been getting such stellar medical care that I had not put much thought into any issues about it. I am also glad I am not the only thirsty lady, phew! Seems like it is normal for 3d trimester!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Kizzy-fxed for tinks to come soon.. :)

Shell-lovely bump.. and yay for a pedi.. sound relaxing..

Amber-i think inductions can go either way just like labor itself.. Cant wait to see the nursery.. :)

Neffie-yay for girl shopping.. i loved doing it with my dd.. :) you always get way more than you need.. its so cute.. who can resist.. and happy to hear you picked out your crib and changing table..

Pixie-good luck.. hope your lo comes soon too.. cant wait to hear pink or blue..

Grand-yay for full term.. hope your doing well as well..:)

Afm-16 days till my 20 week scan.. cant wait.. seems to be flying by, then i see you ladies at 35 weeks andup and seems like forever till im there.. :) almost 18 weeks on wed i will be.. so getting there slowly.. :) will share a bump pic at 20 weeks which is when i will take my next one..


----------



## XxSamBxX

hiya ladies!! 

Kizzy - sorry your sweep didnt go to plan! BUT wednesday is TOMORROW :D woooo!! hopefully tink gets moving tonight if not she will be with you soon!! what time are you booked for the induction?

Grand - I can totally relate to the MC's my second would of been due a week or two after little blue so i have some hard times to come and it will of been a year 15th November since i had my d&c with my first but i am trying to stay positive because i have my little miracle growing stronger by the day inside me and boy is she letting me know that :)

Lil - those 16days will fly by :D

Pixie - hoping bub gets moving soon only days really to go now :D


AFM- its 5am right now and can i sleep? can i heck!! tossing and turning all night due to a trapped nerve in my back & sciatica! BUT TODAY IS MY 4D SCAN CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

its way too early to do a proper udate but thought i would stop by!! :hi:


----------



## pixie p

Yes we def need to start another group, how or where i'm not sure but we cant not stay in touch after this massive journey together!

Sam - enjoy your scan today! 

Kizzy - So many people seem to go in to labour the day before induction so keeping my fingers crossed for you. If not then will be thinking of you tomorrow. So excited for you!

AFM - Woken to my bloody show this morning after an uncomfortable night of period type cramps. Nothing seems to be happening right now but hopefully within the next few days! Im tying to carry on as normal but im so excited/nervous i keep rushing to the loo and cant concentrate! (even though it could still be a while yet!).


----------



## kizzyt

Omg pixie, that actually made my tummy go all funny for you!!! Aaarrrffghh how exciting!!! Keep us posted, woohoo!!

Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies, am on the 24 hour countdown for tinks up put in a natural appearance now, you never know right! And if not I have to call the hospital at 8am to find out what time to go in...

Sam, enjoy your scan hun, so exciting!! Lil, you'll be way passed that 20 weeks before you know it, mine flew by after second scan, it's only the last couple of weeks being late which have dragged.

I am going for a swim now. Will that do it??? Xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

people do say swimming can make you go into labor so try it :D 

ARGH im so excited to see bub i'll be going to the hospital to have my NHS scan in less than a hour :happydance: then this afternoon 4D i think bub can feel my excitement because she is jigging around and giving me terrible heartburn!! :haha:


----------



## shelleney

neffie - your shopping trip sounds fun! Coco is a lucky little girl already!

Bean - I wish I had no stretch marks, but unfortunately I have. The camera just hasnt picked them up :( Yours cant be that bad, cant they?

Kizzy - glad you are feeling more relaxed now. What will be, will be - right? And yes, I definitely want to keep in touch with you all once Bo is here! we need a Femmes Fetales Rainbow Babies thread. But we still need to keep popping back into the TTC and PAL threads to catch up with the other ladies too.....

Amber - nothing to be jealous of, as I do indeed have stretchmarks :( Hope you are feeling better about induction now that you have started doing your research into it. Nobody wants interventions, but if its for the baby's health and wellbeing, then its totally worth it, hey?

Lil - well I know it must be dragging for you - but I cant believe you're 18 weeks already! But dont you worry - it really speeds up after 20 weeks, I promise!!

Sam - sorry to hear about the sciatica. How come you are having an NHS scan at 28 weeks? Hope you have fun at the 4D scan - they are amazing!!

Pixie - ooh, bloody show and period pains? that sounds positive!! keep us posted!!

xx


----------



## Beanwood

AWWW Shell - sorry. Yeah they are bad. Each prenancy they have stretched a little further. I have one that goes above my belly button. 

Pixie - how exciting. 

Sam - hope the scan goes well.

Kizzy - thinking of you. 

XX


----------



## shelleney

Dont be sorry Bean. The stretchies dont bother me really. Its completely worth it to have this wonderful little rainbow baby growing safely inside me :cloud9:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Girls, I think I have lost my plug!! Eek! Not sure how much there's meant to be, I had some when I wiped and there was about 1.5 inches in the toilet approx 1cm wide, yellowy colour, no blood, I am excited! Trying to call the midwife now, not sure what they'll say, have some back ache and slight period pains but no contractions or bh's xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Kizzy thats great news. Soooo excited for you. The pains sound very promising if you know what I mean.

Shell - Totally agree, all the stretch marks in the world are worth it. Oh and the piles, thrush, back ache, sickness, tiredness........Shal I stop. It is all worth it.

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Kizzy - did you get hold of the midwife. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Spoke to labour ward, she said it all sounds good and very normal, I have to call if I bleed (proper blood) or if my waters go or baby stops moving as much otherwise she said eat curry, pineapple and go for a walk and if it doesn't happen naturally they will see me in the morning for induction! I am assuming that to lose your plug you must be slightly dilated, is that right? Think it might make the induction easier if I still need it? Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

will post properly in a few once I get settled in here at work, just wanted to tell you that I am cheering for you Kizzy and Pixie!! I can't wait to see our group's first arrivals!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - go for a walk. I said before with my second that I walked a lot the night before. Also with my first the midwife said walk around. I did then to. WALK as much as you can - without tiring yourself to much for labour of course.

XXXXX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. :) I just cant wait to be where most of you all are.. 

I agree we need another thread for after all our babies are here.. and to be able to check in on the others.. who will all be preggo by then.. :)

Kizzy-sounds great.. i agree walk as much as you can.. my labor with my dd just kicked right off right away so i never did but i do hear it helps a lot.. Mucus plug means things are starting.. hoping she arrives today.. but at least if not you know tomorrow.. :)

Sam-good luck at your scans.. cant wait to see your 4d pics.. :)

Pixie-so exciting.. cant wait to hear another update.. hope it all kicks in for you.. :)

So excited for all these babies coming.. :) so many more to come too...


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - hope this is it for you, Hun....please keep us updated.
Regarding the plug - I know that some people lose it weeks before baby even arrives. But im hoping thats not the case for you!
And regarding the walking - I was born at 37 weeks, after my Mum walked 3 miles in sweltering heat! so get walking Missy!!

xx


----------



## pixie p

Kizzy - :happydance: Sounds promising, hope you are doing ok and you go into natural labour this eve/tonight. Its a new moon tonight too! Will be eagerly awaiting your next few updates either way. Good luck xxxxxxxx

AFM - all quiet after bloody show this morn, few BH (im assuming they are not real?) which have been quite painful but not regular. Another good size bloody show at 6pm this eve so still heading in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Ahhhh so exciting Kizzy! Hope it happens soon for you! 

Shell you still have your belly ring in??! Wow I had to take mine out it was stretching funny. But now I think it may have grown in :nope:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, sounds promising Pixie! :thumbup:

Imp, I took my metal belly bar out at 12 weeks, and replaced it with a maternity belly bar. Its made of a flexible, rubbery material - so it has stretched with my bump. I thought all women got "outie" belly buttons by now....but mine is still an "innie" :shrug:

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Ohhh I see lol. I asked about one of those and the lady at the shop advised me not to use one as they can actually cause stretch marks...?? But now that I think mine is grown in I wish I had used one anyway. Guess I'll fine out soon enough....


----------



## kizzyt

Thank you girls for all the positive vibes, I have been for a walk this afternoon in the gorgeous sunshine and now I am home and resting to conserve some energy for labour ;) I feel like I want to go to bed now so I get some sleep and it all comes round a lot quicker! haha! gonna do a bit of research about what losing the plug means with regards to induction, hope it makes it a bit easier and not so forced!!

Pixie, how much do you lose at a time? Sorry for graphic questions, hope its the start for you too, imagine if we gave birth on the same day!! :) xx


----------



## shelleney

They cause stretch marks? oh dear :nope:

Kizzy - glad you enjoyed your walk in the sunshine. You should really get some rest, as tomorrow will be a very busy day for you :)

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Still working on setting a time and date for a maternity shoot, but seeing as we are sharing bump picts here are a few self photos of mine.

As for them causing stretch marks, that's just want the lady at the shop told me... they CAN cause stretch marks around the belly button. I do know a girl who used it and she was fine though. I just chose not to test that theory. Though I think I wold have rathered a stretch mark to having to get it re-pierced, which I think I may have to do. We'll see when the time comes to try to put one in again! But it looks closed up to me...

And CONGRATS ANNA!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 8 Mos 011 Copy.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11









Baby Bump 8 Mos 015 Copy.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11









Baby Bump 8 Mos 016 Copy.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## neffie

Shell - Cute bump! If you do have stretch marks, I must say they are very well hidden. :thumbup:

Lil - Not too long before your 20 week scan. I bet you're more than ready to see your LO, especially since you haven't had a scan since 9 weeks. Although I'm not as far along as some of the other ladies, I agree that time starts to go by quicker as the pregnancy progresses. It might be a different story the last few weeks though. :winkwink:

SamB - Hope your scan went well today!

Pixie - Oooh, looks like things may start to kick up soon for you. How exciting!

Kizzy - Losing your plug is a very good sign! :thumbup: Hope you make some progress between now and your induction appointment. We'll be waiting on an update.

Imp - Cute pics! Are you sure it's already closed? Have you tried to put a ring through? I have to say that I'm surprised that you were told that the maternity belly button ring would cause stretch marks. That's the first I've heard of it. I hope it's not true, or else I'm in trouble. :haha: I was worried about removing mine, and having the hole close on me, so like Shell I opted for a flexible one. It's working well so far...It's quite long at the moment, and I have the option to shorten it if need be, but I've decided to keep it as is for now as the bump will not be getting any smaller (knock on wood!).

I agree with everyone that we should come up with a baby thread to keep in touch once we've all graduated to becoming first time/repeat mommies whatever the case might be. :thumbup:


----------



## kizzyt

Imp your bump is lovely :) xx

Nothing to report for me, nada over night unfortunately, didn't sleep well probably too much on my mind and as much as I am not scared of today I am obviously a little nervous and hoping for the best labour I can have so I've been up since 5.45 doing some ironing! Haha! 

Can't believe that the next time I come home I will have my precious baby daughter with me, so so so exciting!!!

Pixie, any news? Xxx


----------



## milosmum

morning kizzy - good luck for today! We can't wait to hear all about tinks xxx

been away for few days so just caught up with all the posts but now forgotten everything important! Will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

TODAY IS THE DAY KIZZY!!!! :happydance: will be thinking of you all day!!!

My scan went great my little girl is beautiful!! little chubby cheeks :D but sleepy so they have offered us a follow up scan at 32wks to get some more pictures free of charge :D all went well at the NHS scan also she is growing perfect :D

Shel - i thought a 28wk NHS scan was normal as they booked me in for that when i was 13wks my next NHS will be 34wks.

Imp - your pix are gorgeous wish my bump was so perfect but i am covered in stretchmarks lol!!!


My 4D pix are in the spoiler :D


Spoiler
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/292061_217531848310852_100001621141249_646316_258854750_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/294610_217531878310849_100001621141249_646317_1958545009_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312729_217531894977514_100001621141249_646318_1166424653_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/311952_217531901644180_100001621141249_646319_2079669533_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315414_217531924977511_100001621141249_646320_1982871541_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303704_217531934977510_100001621141249_646321_393412799_n.jpg


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - Thinking of you. XX


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy!!!!!!!!!! :dance:
I got up especially early today, to wish you all the luck in the world!
I will be thinking of you all day....
Be brave, my friends, coz it will all be worth it when you have your beautiful daughter in your arms.
I hope it all goes as well as it possibly can, and I cant wait to hear your birth story (and obviously see some pics!)
Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Imp - your photos are stunning!
You do not appear to have gained any weight anywhere else on your body - just your bump. and even though it is a good sized bump, it is still so neat and tidy (if that makes sense?) with no stretch marks at all. You are a lucky lady!!

neffie - when i first put my maternity belly bar in (at 12 weeks) it was very long. it looked quite strange! but has my bump as grown, it has gotten shorter and shorter. and now it looks just like a normal one, with both balls touching my skin, and no excess bar showing (if that makes sense?) So obviously, the bar needs to be that long...

Good morning Milos and Bean :hi:

Amber - Happy 36 weeks! only 1 week til Term!! :happydance:

Sam - isnt your little girl cute?! what lovely chubby cheeks!! 
I just asked about your scan because "normal pregnancies" only get 2 scans on the nhs - the dating scan (12 weeks ish) and the detailed scan (20 weeks ish). any other scans you may have are extra, and for special reasons (such as placenta praevia, breech babies, growth issues, etc). I just wondered why you were having yours, and hoping everything was OK.. :flower:

xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- good luck today! You will be in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## pixie p

kizzy - wishing you all the best for today! will be thinking of you xxxxxxx

AFM - MY YELLOW BUMP TURNED PINK AT 10:21PM LAST NIGHT!!!
After a very quick labour Ada Florence arrived weighing 7lb 0.5oz. We were back home by midnight and are both doing well. We are over the moon and will update in more detail asap :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy*! - Happy Day for you and your little girl! :flower: Can't wait for you to meet your wee one and when you get a chance show her off to the femmes fetales. :kiss:

*Imp* - Gorgeous bump with a Cuban tan! Very nice and neat. 

*Shell* - I don't see any stretchies at all...they can't be that bad. Excellent bump!

*SamB* - She's so cute - thanks for sharing your little one with us :baby:

*Sparkle* - So pleased things are going well for you and C is loving his school and your little girl is growing well. 

*Pixie* - Good luck hon...all signs seem to be pointing to imminent labor...:thumbup:

*Milos* - Yippee for the magically moving placenta!

I know I have more to catch up on...this is what I can remember so Hi to all you other preggo ladies :flower:!

PS. *AnnaP* - I noticed you added a ticker! How're you feeling?


----------



## grandbleu

*Pixie* - 

We wrote at the same time!!!! so I just missed your announcement.


:kiss::happydance::wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*:kiss::happydance::wohoo:​
Another girl for this thread!!! WOW!!! Beautiful name - thanks for updating and can't wait to hear more details of your birth story.


----------



## kizzyt

Oh my god pixie!! You are wonder woman, wow wow wow!!! So thrilled for you, huge congratulations honey, that's fantastic news, I Love the name! cannot believe how quickly it happened for you, woohoo! I bet she is gorgeous, can't wait to see pics, lots and lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Kizzy, thinking about you today.:hugs:

Welcome to the world baby Ada, amazing news. Congratulations Pixie.:cloud9:


----------



## pixie p

Thank you! We are still a little shocked by it all happening so quickly but will hopefully get some time to sit and write a birth story soon. She is so beautiful and i'm so in love! :cloud9:

Kizzy - what time are you going in today? Will be thinking of you, im sure you will do great and im looking forward to hearing when your little tinks arrives :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Wow Pixie - congratulations. Sooooo pleased for you. A little girl - Fab. Can't wait to hear more details. 

XX


----------



## Amberyll23

*CONGRATULATIONS PIXIE!!!!*

Such wonderful news, and welcome to the world to your beautiful little Ada Florence!!!

Kizzy--keeping you and Tinks in my thoughts today, hope I come home from my business trip today to some more happy news of Tinks' arrival!!!


----------



## angelashope

CONGRATS PIXIE!!! Cant wait to here the birth story and see pics of precious Ada!!
Good luck today Kizzy! Its your time, thinking of you and sending positive vibes:)


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies, 

Here I am sitting out the back of the ward in the glorious sunshine, waiting for my contractions to start, had the pessary put in about 2 hours ago but nothing happening so far, feeling quite relaxed really :) keep you posted as and when I can xx


----------



## grandbleu

So exciting *Kizzy*! So glad you can post from the hospital :) Good luck to you and tinks!


----------



## shelleney

*CONGRATULATIONS PIXIE!!!!!!!!!*

How exciting! Our first baby of the thread! I cant wait to hear the birth story and see pictures of her! And yet another pink bump!! lol

Hope you are all doing well :)
xx


----------



## shelleney

Ooh Kizzy - hope everything is going well for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Pixie - CONGRATULATIONS!! So exciting! I cant wait to read your whole birth story. 

Kizzy - Thinking of you... Hope all goes well...!

AFM I wish I hadn't gained weight anywhere but my bump. lol My DH loves to point out my extra roundness elsewhere however. Though he is one of the first to say if you didn't know me before you'd not notice it. As for stretch marks I have seemed to avoid them thus far... Just keep slathering in cream a few times a day and praying I can keep it up. But if it happens it happens... Also had an midwife appt Tuesday, all is going perfectly measuring exactly right, and baby's hb is great! DH is going to join me at my next appt to help with a few decisions, such as when to cut the cord etc. And tonight I start a prenatal yoga class that runs weekly right up to my due date.


----------



## lilrojo

Congratulations Pixie on your little pink bundle... ada what a beautiful name.. cant wait to see pics and hear your whole birth story.. :) yay for baby number 1.. :)

Kizzy keeping you in my thoughts.. hope your labor is progressing and your tinks will be here soon.. :)

Sam-beautiful little girl.. love the 4d scans.. :)

AFM-18 weeks today.. 2 weeks exactly till i get to see my peanut again.. cant wait..


----------



## milosmum

Pixie - CONGRATULATIONS! I can't believe Ada arrived so quickly but I am so glad that you and your little pink bundle are home safe and well xx:happydance::baby::happydance:

Come on tinks - come and join the party.... I hope all is going well Kizzy x

Sam - I love your 4d piccies so very cute x

Imp - that is a lovely bump x

Anna - congratulations on your BFP xxx

I can't believe how far on everyone suddenly seems to be - so many at or near halfway and then lots of us at/nearly at term! There should be a baby boom on here in the next few weeks xxx

AFM - I was away in North yorkshire with the family this weekend - relaxing, dog walking and eating seems to be all I did then my sister has just been down to visit for 2 days and we did the last of the baby shopping yesterday (seemed to spend a fortune again!) She brought me a lovely baby bouncer as a pressie and also a pile of goodies second hand from friends of hers who have had their second and last baby a year ago. Squiggles cupboards are fairly full already! I have enjoyed a day off in the sunshine today then its back to work tomorrow and friday and thats it for 9 months!!!


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations Pixie!! Welcome to the world baby Ada. What a beautiful name. 
It brought a tear to my eye

Kizzy- I hope all us progressing well xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Hi Ladies!!

*
CONGRATS PIXIE!!!*

I cant belive you have your baby, our first baby!! Very surreal!!

As usual im shit at checking posts, and Kizzy msged me to tell me youd had you baby, so thought i better check in!!

If anyone has fb, i check my fb more! My name is Vicky Thompson and my profile pic is a blonde curley haired girl in a green dress!!

So Kizzy is hopefully going to come next, unless someone pops in the next few hrs!! 

I cant read bk on post as i have the DD wanting laptop for homework, but i hope your all well and swell!!

As for me..... Nothing yet!! tired Rasberry tea, walking and swimming and about the eat some pineapple!! I WILL HAVE MY BABY BY THE WEEKEND LOL

xx


----------



## Chilli

WOW! thought I'd check in here and see how you're all do and it's got very exciting! Big congrats Pixie on your safe and seemingly swift arrival

Pixie - hope you're about to follow suit!

I'm still waiting - due next wednesday according to hospital - we'll see. 

Sorry I haven't lokked in on you all but glad to see so many well developed babes around


----------



## neffie

Pixie - :happydance: *CONGRATS!!!* :) That's fab news!! Welcome little Ada, and we can't wait to see your pics, and hear about your mommy's birth story.

Kizzy - Hope you follow suit soon. Will be tuning in for updates!

Sam - Cute pics! Glad to hear that all is well with the LO, and that you'll get to see her again in a few weeks.

Vix - Ooooh...if you have your little one by the weekend, we'll have plenty of beautiful baby pics to see from all the births. :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Pixie :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Pixie!!:happydance::happydance: xx

Can't wait to hear your news Kizzy! xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow! The first baby of the thread has been born! Congratulations Pixie! :happydance:

Kizzy: Good luck today!

I've been away from this thread for so long, and everyone is already so ahead of me, so I don't really know what to say except this:
I'm glad to be back with you lovely ladies! 
So far, so good. Have had subtle symptoms up until today when I was hit was whammy of a headache, nausea and exhaustion. Zero complaints - I'll take anything! 
We can't get in to see the doctor before November, so we're going to schedule a private scan for around the 7wk mark. Fingers crossed!!!!!
On a sad note, today was my due date for the Kid. :cry: I can't believe that I could've been a mom twice over already. 
I feel good about this time, though...


----------



## lilrojo

Big hugs Anna.. sorry about today being your due date.. I passed mine and luckily never figured out my second one.. but these days can be hard.. i have my 1 year mc date in November so waiting for that one to hit.. but im so happy to have this little one growing as are you..

And we are so happy to have you back.. we have missed you greatly.. I felt good right from the start with this pregnancy too.. keep the pma..


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you on your due date, Anna. The Kid has sent you a wonderful gift in the form of your rainbow baby, and will be looking down on you all and keeping you all safe :hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Morning girls. Still here, still nothing to report, induced 18 hours ago now and nothing has happened :( I could cry :(


----------



## shelleney

Oh Kizzy :hugs:
I have been thinking of you constantly....
Sometimes inductions take a long time (up to 4 pessaries are needed). Your body obviously doesnt appear ready to go into labour yet, which is a shame, because Tinks needs to come out!!
How many pessaries have you had so far? Something should definitely start happening today!
I have everything crossed for you. Keep in touch :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- I really hope things start looking more hopeful soon. You will have tinks in your arms soon. Lots of love xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

:dust: CONGRATULATIONS PIXIE!!!! :dust:

Kizzy - Thinking of you hoping all has started moving :)

Shel - As far as I'm being told by the hospital all is normal maybe its because im a larger lady under consultant care? but everything is fine baby is growing normal, breech at the moment but they arent concerned about that, i passed my GTT so maybe its just my hospital lol!! my next NHS scan is 34wks


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy You must be shattered. I really hope things are moving for you. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Hope you're hanging in there with good spirits...I can't imagine how frustrating it is but I hope you have an excellent outcome and this little girl comes out soon to meet her new family (and us!). Bon courage as the French say! :flower:

*AnnaP* - There are many of us with recent Angel dates...it's really hard :hugs: - there's excitement about a new life within us but at the same time we're mourning a loss and what could have been. Take care hon. Having an early scan (I had mine at 9 weeks) definitely helped ease my feelings of anxiety and I'm sure it will do the same for you.


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--hang in there hun, sending lots of PMA and prayers your way, c'mon Tinks, we all want to meet you!

Vixmar--fx'd for you to have your lo by the weekend!

Chilli--thank you for stopping in hun, I was thinking about you the other day, glad things are going so well and please let us know when you have delivered your lovely little one!!

Imp--beautiful bump pictures, wow!! And I don't see any excess roundness! You look fabulous!!

SamB--such lovely pictures of your little lady, she is definitely a cutie!!

Bellas/Shell--Happy 36 weeks lady, 1 more to go till term!! :happydance:

lil--happy 18 wks, not long until your scan, I can't wait to see your pics!!!

milos--sounds like you had a wonderful time with your family and :thumbup: on the lovely goodies you got!!

Anna--It is wonderful to have you back!! I am sorry to hear of your DD :hugs: passing with the Kid. As others have said, the Kid is watching over you and your growing little one. These anniversaries are very hard, just know you are being thought of!! Good luck with your early scan, I think that is a great idea, did the same myself, like Grand says, it helps a lot to get them.

Hope you other ladies are doing well! I can't believe October is just 2 days away!


----------



## lilrojo

Kizzy thinking of you today.. hope tinks makes her arrival soon..


----------



## shelleney

Happy 36 weeks, Bump Buddy Bellas! 1 more week to go til Full Term!! :dance:
xx


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - Hope your next post announces Tinks' arrival. Sorry to hear you're still waiting, but hang in there...she'll be here soon.

Anna - :hugs: for the Kid's due date. They are never easy. I'm sure he/she is watching over you, and his/her sibling growing inside of you. :flower: Good move on booking the early scan. It will definitely be reassuring instead of waiting until November.

Shell/Bellas - Happy 36 weeks! You guys are almost there. :thumbup:

I finished pre-registering at the hospital, and we have also got our crib & changing table ordered. :thumbup: It should be delivered next week, and we can't wait to put it together! Have our next scan scheduled a week from today, and can't wait to see Coco's progress. Oh, and next week will be another hurdle crossed (knock on wood!)...*IT WILL BE V-DAY*!!!! So happy, and still quite amazed that it's already here. :winkwink:


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy 36 weeks Shell!! These weeks are flying by!!xx:happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 36 weeks Shell & Bellas.. :)

Happy belated 37 Amber.. yay full term.. :)

I cant believe how so many of you are so far along already.. seems like you all were just moving over to pal.. wow how time flies.. 

Neffie-great job getting the crib and changing table picked out.. did you get a combo one or separate pieces.. luckily we dont have to buy anything big as i have it all from my dd.. cant believe almost 24 weeks.. i think your pregnancy is making mine seem to fly too.. :)

AFM-13 days till my scan.. cant wait.. staying team yellow but just ready to see my peanut again.. was a bit of a squiggle last night which is always reassuring.. :) need to get the nursery done in a few months.. paint etc.. prob beg of november end of october.. 

Also was wondering what you all think of bfing.. I have been going back and forth on bfing or ffing.. i ff my daugher.. and have been thinking of trying bfing this time around.. just want others opinion on the issue.. i know we all have different ones but would love to hear what others think...


----------



## sparkle

Does anyone else keep checking obsessively for posts from Kizzy?!

happy 36 weeks Shell and Bellas!

Neffie- Im also finding this pregnancy is going so fast... nearly at v day!

Lil- I bf Cormack exclusively for 4 months and hope to do the same this time. I say give it a go and if it doesnt work dont beat yourself up over ffing!


----------



## lilrojo

I do sparkle.. lol and thanks for your input..


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--yes, I am stalking this thread waiting to hear from Kizzy!

Lil--thanks for the 37 week wishes, but I'm only 36+1! Just a day ahead of Bellas and Shell, but I'll take the well wishes for sure! :thumbup:

On BFing. My goal is to BF Grace for at least the first 3-4 months, longer if possible, but it is going to depend on a lot of things. I have no reservations about FFing or switching to FFing if I have to. I may have mentioned before, but one of my best friend's was bullied by the nursing staff and mds early on to BF her son when he was born, and he just would not latch, she was a total wreck over it, and he ended up a very sick little boy for a few days due to lack of nourishment. She went to a different set of MDs for a second opinion and they immediately had her start ffing and then all was well. So, given her story, I will not beat myself up if I cannot BF for whatever reason, and will have no qualms about switching to ffing if I have to!

neffie--congrats on getting the crib and changing table ordered! One more thing to check off the list! Also :thumbup: for VDay approaching, a very reassuring milestone!!

AFM: Had my specialist appointment today. It went really well! MD said that my ultrasounds look great, Grace looks great, and I am doing a fabulous job controlling my sugar levels and blood pressure. He told me he sees no reason to move for an induction any sooner than 39-40 weeks, which means Grace has plenty of time to show up on her own! :happydance: He said they still will not let me go past my due date, but no reason to take her much earlier, either. I am very relieved!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Amber... happy 36 weeks... almost term :)


----------



## shelleney

Yes, constantly logging in for an update on Kizzy. And keep checking Facebook too.....
:coffee:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Yes, constantly logging in for an update on Kizzy. And keep checking Facebook too.....
> :coffee:
> xx

Me too Shell. FB, BnB, FB, BnB.....


----------



## milosmum

yup me too must have been on here for a sneaky peek atleast 5 times today whilst i was supposed to be working! Desperate to know how she is getting on but hoping for her sake that tinks must have arrived and she is too busy cuddling to post! 

Last day at work tomorrow for 9 months - i just can't believe it!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh girls, you are all so cute, I really appreciate the support and well wishes and my god I wish I had some news to tell you all! Had the propess removed today at 12 and was checked for dilation - nothing! I cried! (are you spotting a theme here with all the crying I do???) they said they will recheck in 6 hours so we spent another long boring day in the hospital (wasting more of neil's paternity leave) and I was checked again about 7pm with an attempted stretch and sweep (so painful) once again unsuccessful :( so have had another different pessary (prostin) which they can check in 6 hours but as it will be the middle of the night they won't check til morning and if nothing has happened again they wil re-try. I am thoroughly disappointed and swinging between being completely
emotional and hormonal to being positive, I mean she has to come this weekend right? but I can see her being an october baby now which is such a shock!! 

So, there you go, still no tinks!!! Xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Kizzy - Have popped on before bed to see if you had posted. Try and get some sleep hun. I know that is easy for me to say but you must be exhausted with emotion.

Thinling of you tons.... XXXXX


----------



## shelleney

Oh Kizzy :hugs:

I just cant believe there has still been NO PROGRESS! Those pessaries must be useless! :wacko:
Im hoping that the prostin works for you....and as long as none of this is stressing Tinks out, thats all that matters. But seriously! :dohh:
You are coping so well, I would be going out of my mind if I were you. You are doing so well, and I am very proud of you :friends:
Looking forward to hearing some good news from you tomorrow....
xx


----------



## milosmum

kizzy - poor you x big hugs from me, i really hope you get some progress and some sleep overnight. tinks is obviously very comfortable on the inside which is good but frustrating for you xxx


----------



## lilrojo

so sorry to hear that kizzy.. hoping she makes her appearance very soon.. and you can have some rest too..


----------



## hmm

Bit of an update for first page. Had my little boy Benjamin 2 weeks overdue on 21st september. :) 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy. Miss my bump already but love my little boy. :)


----------



## grandbleu

Lil Miss Insomnia here! :wacko: 

*Lil* - I'll be BF if I can for at least 6 months...just seems easier, more convenient, portable, and good nutrition/antibodies for babe. If we have trouble I will ask for help from a lactation consultant before giving up. Good luck with your decision.

*Shell* - Yep constantly on the look out for new updates on Tinks :winkwink:

*Kizzy* - Keep up the morale hon...I know it must be so hard...I would be in tears too...let them out. I'm sure it helps to get out the anxiety and frustration rather than hold it in. I know it sounds a bit new agey but have you tried some mediation/visualization exercises in your head about opening up your body. My sister said it helped her a lot. Maybe have Neil give you a massage and talk you through relaxing each part of your body and releasing built up tension. Hope these new pessaries work for you hon...you've got a big support team right here :winkwink:

*Hmm* - 
:happydance::kiss::wohoo:*CONGRATULATIONS* to you!!!:happydance::kiss::wohoo: ​I'm glad you got the waterbirth you wanted 2 weeks overdue. Thanks for the update!


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- keep going you are doing brilliantly. Tinks is obviously just so so happy in there.... Xxx

Hmm- many congratulations!

Amber- what great news about your appointment. Well done! 

Afm- no big news, apple Alice is wiggling around all the time now which I love! Hubby is feeling her too which we never managed with Cormack as he was much more gentle! C doing well at nursery although he has been crying a little, which makes mummy cry a lot!


----------



## pixie p

Hmm - Many congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous boy x

Kizzy - Have been thinking of you and popping on quickly whenever i get a chance to check for updates. Im hoping today will def be the day for you. You are doing so well it must be so emotional and frustrating! Sending massive hugs and labour dust your way! xxx


----------



## pixie p

BIRTH STORY
​Well after a bloody show first thing in the morning of the 27th September i had nothing all day and pottered around as usual. Had a second bloody show at around 6/7pm that evening and a few what i thought were occasional BH. We put our little boy to bed and at 8pm pains suddenly became regular 5/6minutes apart lasting around 30 seconds. Rang the on call midwife who said to make our way to labour and Delivery suite. My waters broke on the way in the car... the disposable maternity mats def came in use lol!

Arrived on the ward at 9:01pm and was given some gas and air which helped. Contractions quickly upped their pace and was checked at 9:45pm and was 6cm dilated. Another 20 minutes and i had a massive need to push! My hubby ran for the midwife who was outside and it was a manic 15mins of preparing the trolley and pushing and Ada arrived in to the world safe and well at 10:21pm (only 1hr 20mins after arriving!). After many happy tears and sorting ourselves out, we were on the the way back home at midnight with our bundle of joy!

I suffered a minor graze which needed no attention and some intense after pains for 48hours after but all is good and we are very very happy! Our little boy is also a very proud big brother and has welcomed his little sister with lots of kisses :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## shelleney

*CONGRATULATIONS HMM!!!*

Great to hear from you again. Your little boy is so cute :)

xx


----------



## shelleney

Lovely birth story, Pixie. Thanks for sharing it with us. Any photos for us??
I only hope my labour goes as quickly and smoothly as yours....
xx


----------



## pixie p

Shell - thank you, i feel very lucky it all went so smoothly. Its nice to share a positive experience. will post up some pics later today hopefully. I forgot just how crazy these first few days are but loving every minute of it! x


----------



## shelleney

Sorry, what am I thinking?? You have a newbron baby...you clearly dont have time to be uploading photos! :haha:
It seems I have a lot to learn before my little girl arrives next month! :wacko:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Wow pixie pretty amazing going there!! Congrats again! I hope I could have her as quick lol but as all my babys have been back to back as is this one, I'm probably in for a lonnnnggggg ride!! Lol

CONGRATS to Hmmm, he is lovely!!

I also have a obsession with Kizzy... I have her ob bookmarks on my phone to her fb lol!!

As for me, had a S and S yesterday after a few pains Wednesday evening, apparently I'm 2cm dilated, partially effaced and CX is nice and soft n stretchy lol she stretched to 3cm but is slightly facing to the back, had a little CM after, but no bloody show, had a few pains and cramps but they tailed off and I'm still here lol ahhhhh well she's just cooking well and she will be worth the wait!!

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Hmmm: CONGRATULATIONS!!  Your little boy is so adorable!

Kizzy: aw hun :hugs: I know you have to be frustrated beyond words right now. Keeping you and tinks in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get your little bundle of joy this weekend!

Vix--sounds like you are moving along, can't wait to hear the happy news from you also in the coming days!

Pixie--thank you for sharing your birth story, it was beautiful! 

Sparkle--glad to hear Apple Alice is already making herself known! It is so wonderful when our OHs get to start enjoying watching them grow and kick! :hugs: to you and C, Nursery can definitely be hard on the little ones but I am told it is doubly hard on the mommies!

AFM: Had my 36 wk internal and strep swab today. Cervix is still high, tight and closed, so no early signs of Miss Grace showing anytime soon! One problem the MD saw was that my pelvic bone is VERY narrow, meaning that I may end up needing a C-Section, even with everything else going perfectly! Argh! She said we will wait and see how Grace grows, and not make any decisions just yet. Also got a flu shot, that way Grace will not need anything after birth. Now to get the hubby to get his...


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - I know I'm getting impatient waiting to hear the news of Tinks' arrival, so I can only imagine the shoes you're in. I hope she gets here before the weekend is up. Try to stay positive (easier said than done I know :dohh:).

Hmm - *CONGRATS!!!!!* :wohoo: Your little bundle of joy is absolutely adorable!!!!!

Pixie - Thanks for posting your birth story. We'd all be lucky to have such a quick and smooth labor. Hope Ada's doing well, and we look forward to seeing some pics when you have a minute to breathe. :winkwink:

Vix - Looks like you're making progress. We'll be waiting on further updates.

Lil - Sorry, forgot to comment on the BF question earlier. Ideally, I would like to breast feed for a year, however I won't have any qualms about it if I can't manage for that long. I prefer not to formula feed at all, but if it comes down to that being the only option to make sure Coco is healthy, then I won't think twice about it. As for the changing table, we got one that is separate from the crib.

Sparkle - That's great that OH is starting to feel Apple Alice more and more. It'll only get better. Glad to hear that C is doing well at nursery.

Amber - Great to hear that your appt went well. Sorry to hear about the narrow pelvic bone...I hope things work out, and you can avoid a C-section. I'm on my OH as well to get the flu shot. As far as Grace not needing the shot upon birth, does that mean that if you get it during pregnancy the baby won't need it at birth? Just curious as I got the shot a few weeks ago.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--From what my MD told me, getting the flu shot during pregnancy is beneficial to the baby because they wont immunize infants until they are 6 months old. So women who get the shot during pregnancy have a good chance of passing on some of the protective benefits to the babies while in the womb, which helps them after birth.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Hmm... that is great you got your water birth.. and what a cute little boy you have there.. :)

Kizzy hope to hear some great news from you today...

Pixie-wonderful birth story.. my dd's went almost as fast so hoping this time is just as easy.. :) Hope Ada is doing well..

Thank you all for your thoughts on bfing.. its nice to hear from others to help me make my final decision.. 

I also didnt know that amber.. thanks for sharing with us. i plan to get mine at my dr's appt in 12 days and making dh get his too.. still need to take my dd in..prob next week.. 

Just wondering how long are you ladies allowed to go over...i dont think we can go over 41 weeks..


----------



## milosmum

oh lordy just checking in on kizzy and still no news... if you read this honey i hope all is going well xxx

Hmmm - congratulations on your little boy he is very cute in his piccie x

pixie - great birth story, can i have one like that too please? FXed! Xxx

lil - i hope to BF for about 6 months too if all goes well then probably slowly wean off onto formula before i return to work at 9 months. In the uk they will allow pregnancies to go upto 42 weeks although some areas seem keen to evict babies before this! Even at 42 weeks you can decline induction and opt for advanced monitoring where they scan you more regularly to ensure the placenta is still working well and maintaining blood flow to the baby until you labour naturally or they will then induce if the scans show any problems. 

Sparkle - glad to hear you oh is feeling little alice and i hope c is settling in better at nursery

amber - sounds like your doc appointment was a bit of mixed news, i really hope you and Grace can avoid a section x

grand - i will join you in the world of insomnia, life is very boring at 4am isn't it! 

Sorry to everyone else i have missed hope you are all well xxx

AFM posting from my mobile while at work with only 10 mins of work to go until i start maternity leave! Can't believe i am nearly finished. it has been an emotional day with so many pressies, hugs and cuddles from staff and clients! I will miss work but am really looking forwards to a few weeks peace and rest before squiggle arrives xxx


----------



## shelleney

neffie - glad you got your crib and changing table ordered. You're well organised. And yay for v-day next week! regarding the flu jab - as babies arent allowed it until they are 6 months old, pregnant women are advised to have it, as it can give the babies immunity in utero, and also throught their breastmilk.

lil - good luck deciding whether to BF or not. Its entirely your decision. I am hoping to breastfeed Bo for a year...but only time will tell if we succeed! Here in the UK, we are allowed to go to 42 weeks before they recommend induction (they cant forced us to have it though). Kizzy is 42 weeks today, bless her.

Amber - glad that your specialist appointment went well yesterday. and congrats for managing your GD so well. sorry about the pelvis issue - but it seems that Grace is a normal size, so you shouldnt have any trouble pushing her out. I hope you dont need the C-Section.

Grand - sorry to hear about the insomnia...i know exactly how you feel. But its just getting us ready for the sleepless nights once the babies arrive, I suppose?

Sparkle - lovely to hear that Apple Alice is wriggling away, and that your DH can feel her too. That was my favourite day of my whole pregnancy - when my OH first felt her move! Hope that C settles into nursery soon...

Vix - hope the sweep does its job! Cant wait to hear that you have had your little girl! Good luck, and keep us posted!!

Milos - congrats on Maternity Leave! woohoo! Make sure you relax and make the most of this time before Squiggle arrives!

xx


----------



## shelleney

AFM: do you ladies mind listening to my rant??!! :growlmad:

Im abit pissed off today. My midwife was due to come for a home appointment, to book me in for my homebirth.
Firstly, she arrived 2 hours late (apparently, her clinic ran over?) Then, she hadnt brought the paperwork to fill in and sign for the homebirth (what did she think she was coming to my house for then?)
She said that she thought she would wait until after my consultant appointment at 38 weeks.

Now for those of you who dont know - this is the consultant who doesnt want me to have a homebirth because I have food allergies, and she is worried I will have an allergic reaction to the syntometrine injection (used to deliver the placenta).
Firstly, I dont want the injection anyway, I want a physiological (natural) third stage. Secondly, if I do need the injection, what are the chances I will have an allergic reaction? Ive never had a drug allergy in my life (touch wood), and Ive checked the ingredients list on the syntometrine, and it doesnt contain any of the food im allergic to. Thirdly, if I did somehow have an allergic reaction to the injection, I have my own epi-pen, which I could administer immediately, which would give me time to get to the hospital, 5 minutes away.
There just seems to be too many "what ifs" for this to be a legitimate reason to stop me having a homebirth. I believe that I am just as low risk as anyone else booked in for a homebirth, and if it wasnt for this over-protective consultant, I would be getting one.
Originally, my midwife said she would back me all the way, no matter what the consultant said. Now it seems she's getting cold feet.

Anyways, I told her that no matter what the consultant said at my appointment in 2 weeks time, I still want a homebirth, and would like her to book me in for one today. She said she couldnt, as she hadnt brought the forms to sign. But she said she would discuss the situation with her supervisor, and if she agreed, then she would bring the paperwork round next tuesday or wednesday (I will be full term on thursday!)

I am annoyed, as I was hoping to be booked in for my homebirth today. Then I was going to order my birthing pool, ready for it to be delivered next thursday when I am 37 weeks. Now I will have to wait until I (hopefully) receive my paperwork next week, which is pushing it for time abit, considering I was born at 37 weeks, and so was my Mum. I just have a feeling this little girl may be early, and I want the pool here ready for her!

Grr! so sorry for my rant, but it feels good to get it all out!! :blush:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Rant away Shell. Very annoying. It is so annoying when they don't listen to your feelings.

I am a bit annoyed also - not with midwife but human resources. My mat leave should officially start on monday. I got a phone call from hr telling me that they have lost my mat b1 form and can't process my application until they have a new one. My midwife is not at work until monday and there is nobody else that can do it. MMMMMM very helpful.

XXX


----------



## shelleney

Oh no, how annoying, Bean! :growlmad:

I hope you manage to sort things out soon! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I missed the bit about your insomnia, :hugs: I hope you are able to find some time to get rest, even if it is in the middle of the day!

Shell--vent away! I'd probably have gotten on the horn with the MW supervisor myself today and b**ched up a storm! I think it is absolute bull that you would have to wait until next week to get the forms processed and signed. I would tell them you are ordering the pool, and they better process the paperwork for you Monday at the latest! :growlmad:

lil--I am not sure what they do here in the states as far as how long they will let you go because from the outset I have been told I will not be allowed to go past 40 wks due to my GD, HBP, etc. But that did leave the impression that they do let moms with normal pregnancies go longer, so I am guessing we are probably around 42 here in the states also.

bean--grrr, I hate human resources, one of the most mismanaged parts of companies, I swear!! (Well, not ALL are bad, but a lot seem to be!). Will they still let you start leave on monday if the mw gets your form re-signed that day? 

milos--grats on maternity leave! cruise control time!! :thumbup:

Thanks for the well wishes about the C-Section ladies. I have been doing some research today (of course), and it appears that a lot of ladies with "narrowed pelvic bones" are able to deliver naturally because in the days leading up to delivery, the bones continue to relax and separate, making room for the little one. So hopefully it will work out for me, Grace doesn't grow too much, and my bones start to relax and separate the way they should. Keeping my fx'd crossed and trying to stay positive! I just need to be clear at the time of delivery that if Grace is showing ANY signs of distress due to me being too narrow, they need to take her via section asap--I don't want her suffering/struggling at all!


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- that's crap!! How disappointing for u!! if go to the app with all the info showing u know exactly what your talking about and dig your heels!! You body, ur baby, ur birth!!

Bean- you H R sounds pretty laps!! Hope its sorted soon!! Why did they leave it so long to relise? My mat b had to be in by week 30!? 

And its been 6hrs since I've had any contact with KIZZY, I'm hoping that means she is too busy with her baby???

X


----------



## shelleney

I am wide awake at 3am! :brat:

I only went up to bed 4 hours ago. Managed a few hours of fitfull sleep - tossing and turning. Then woke up at 3.30am - and lay there for half an hour, unable to get comfortable. So I got up and went downstairs.

I think its a mixture of being heavily pregnant, and being stupidly hot in this heatwave!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## milosmum

shellney sorry to hear about your disappointing home visit, useless midwife she wasted your time and hers. Sounds like you are all ready to argue the point with your consultant though so well done! I am sure your frustration probably didn't help the insomnia x

bean - HR sound like they are a bit useless surely it is there responsibility to find your form and can't stop you starting mat leave cause they lost it? Sounds like it is time to get stroppy with them! 

Vixmar - i am hoping that since we haven't heard from kizzy that must mean she is far too busy with tinks to check in here! Xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Shell - You need to try and get some sleep today.

I agree milo - hoping KIzzy is far to busy.

Vix I sent my mat b1 in 4 weeks ago. 

I hadn't heard anything so phoned over a week ago. They said that I had not sent the form but I said that I had. They said ok and that if they couldn't find it they would phone me. Anyway I had no phone call so assumed that they had found it. By this wednesday I still hadn't heard from them so phoned them back and was told that if I hadn't had a phone call then they had obviously found it and not to worry. Then Thursday gone at 5.00 pm I got a phone call from them telling me that they couln't process my application as I had not sent the mat b1 form. GRRRRRRR I am going to get a new one monday and take it in by hand. I haven't even told my head teacher yet as not due into work until middle of week so hoping they can process it before that. XXXX


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Any news on Tinks? (Anyone who's on FB with her have news???!!!) I'm so excited to hear some news.

I'll catch up with the rest of your later! :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Grand - copied and pasted from Kizzy's facebook page 1 hour ago....

_15 days late but so worth the wait our gorgeous Georgina Marie was born today at 12.36 weighing 8lb 6oz of pure perfection _

xx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - CONGRATULATIONS!! So glad that Tinks made it here safely today. Hope that you are both doing well. Cant wait to read your birth story and see your pics. Take care. Lots of love xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - thanks so much for the update!

*Kizzy* - 
:kiss::happydance:*Major congratulations*:kiss::happydance: to you and Neil and for Georgina Marie for making her grand entrance. When you've recovered a bit love to hear your birth story and see pics of the little lady!


----------



## Amberyll23

Saw on facebook and had to run over, CONGRATULATIONS KIZZY!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the world, little Georgina, I am so stoked for you hun!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 38 weeks Grand! :flower:


----------



## milosmum

:happydance: whoo hoo shes here! CONGRATULATIONS kizzy - what a beautiful name xxx :baby:


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - *CONGRATS!!!!!!* :yipee: So happy for you, and welcome Ms. Georgina Marie. Looking forward to hearing your birth story, and seeing her pics! Enjoy your time with your bundle of joy! :)


----------



## kizzyt

Girls, its official, at 12.36 today my beautiful daughter finally entered the world after 3 inductions, my waters being broken manually twice, an epidural, drip and a hard hours pushing before ventouse were brought in! Will write my full story when I can, still in hospital now but georgina marie is perfect and well worth the wait xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Kizzy.. so happy for you hun.. what a beautiful name you picked for little Tinks.. :) Cant wait to hear your birth story and see your beautiful little girl..


----------



## Vixmar

LWell done kizzy!!!

I am also please to announce the birth of my little angel Libby Grace!! She was born at just before 1am uk time, weighting in at 8lb 8oz, she is absolutely smashing and I got everything I wanted! Will upload story later, haven't slept for well over 24hrs and little madam hasn't stopped feeding from me since she was born going to try settle her and get some kip,!!!! X


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations Kizzy

Congratulations Vix

So pleased for you both. XXXXX


----------



## grandbleu

:happydance::kiss::flower:*CONGRATULATIONS*! *Vixmar*:happydance::kiss::flower: and little Libby! 
Can't wait to hear more details. What a mini baby boom we just had.

:flower: Well done to all the new moms! :flower:

Wow *Kizzy* - What an ordeal...I'm so happy your little Georgina is healthy and happy. :kiss:


----------



## sparkle

Well done Mummies!!!

Many many congratulations Kizzy and Vix

I love both your beautiful girls names. Actually have tears of joy running down my face!

Rest up and enjoy your precious bundles!!! Xxxxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

:happydance: :cloud9::flower: CONGRATULATIONS KIZZY & VIX :cloud9::flower::happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Congratulations Kizzy & Vix!! xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Vix - CONGRATULATIONS!! so happy for you! Cant wait to read your birth story and see your photos! Take care. Lots of love xx


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS VIX!!:happydance:

And welcome, welcome Libby Grace!!!

So happy for all our new mommies!!!! Happy Tears!


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS to all the new moms: Hmm, Pixie, Vixmar & Kizzy!!! :wohoo:
You must all be so happy. Can't wait to see some pictures!
So happy for you all. xo


----------



## neffie

Loving the news of all these little babies arriving! :lol:

Vix - *CONGRATS!!!!!* :dance: Look forward to hearing more details, and seeing pics of Libby.


----------



## milosmum

Yeah another baby! CONGRATULATIONS VIXMAR! Another beautiful girls name xxx

I can't wait to hear everyones full birth stories and more importantly see all the piccies.

Hope Kizzy and Vix are getting some rest xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow I never realized how many there were of you so close together!

Congratulations to all of you, Hmm, Pixie, Kizzy, & Vixmar!!! Hope everyone gets some much deserved rest, and can't wait to read the rest of your birth stories!

Who do we have up next??


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 38 weeks milos!


----------



## shelleney

Aww, guys. If you are friends with Kizzy on facebook, get on her page now! There are some beautiful pics of Tinks (aka Georgina Marie, lol).

How is everyone today??
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Doing great shell, I saw the pictures, they are awesome, and she just posted a pick of the 3 of them too, such a beautiful family!!!

We have been busy this weekend, finally finished the nursery, so wanted to attach some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







P1010266.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









P1010268.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7









P1010272.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









P1010269.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









P1010273.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amberyll23

And just a couple more...this is the artwork in the nursery plus the cradle swing that we have in the living room for her. =)
 



Attached Files:







P1010277.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4









P1010278.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









P1010279.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









P1010282.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









P1010250.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Vix on your little girl as well.. :) Cant wait for pics and a full birth story.. 

Amber beautiful nursery..


----------



## sparkle

Amber- beautiful nursery! What a lucky little girlie x


----------



## pixie p

:happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:​
Kizzy and Vix

So happy to hear your little girlies have arrived! Many congratulations to you both. Hope you are both ok and looking forward to hearing your birth stories and seeing some pictures!

(i promise to post some of Ada later too!)


----------



## shelleney

Aww Amber. Grace's nursery is beautiful! And so classy/sophisticated too :)

I finally got round to taking pics of my nursery on Saturday.....xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0003.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0004.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0005.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0006.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelleney

Some more pics....
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0001.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0002.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0007.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0008.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shelleney

And the last few....xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0009.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0010.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0011.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0014.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sparkle

Shell- so gorgeous! I love all the little outfits hanging in the wardrobe and the butterflies are so cute!
Is that her coming home outfit from next? I've been loving that one too x


----------



## kizzyt

Hi girlies!!! Here I am, home with my gorgeous daughter (god its so weird but wonderful to say that!!), we came home around 5pm yesterday and after 4 nights in the hospital it felt amazing to sleep in my own bed especially knowing Georgina was asleep next to me in her moses. She certainly slept better than I did, I had new mummy syndrome where you wake up and keep touching them to check they are breathing, hehe, all the things they say will happen are happening, I just needed to know she was breathing :) She's absolutely gorgeous and soooo chilled out, no wonder she was so late, she's asleep again now and has been for two hours since I last fed her. She's not fussed on feeding either, I was expecting to be at it every hour or two and maybe that will change once my milk comes in but right now she seems to be getting what she wants/needs in about 15 - 20 mins over 6 hours or so and is happy with that. Midwife is coming out today so I'll check that's all ok but I think as she's so content it should be fine. Have attached some pics, there's more on my FB and I'll keep adding there so for anyone who wants to see anymore or get quicker updates just add me (Kirsty Taylor) xxx
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









034.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7









022.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6









010.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kizzyt

P.S loving all the nursery pics, you ladies are all doing so well, this place will be filling up with babies soon!!

Congrats to Hmm and Vix too xxx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - congrats again, Hun. She is so beautiful. Glad you are taking to new Mummyhood so well. Well done!! Keep in touch whenever you can (obvious you will be very busy now). Much love xx


----------



## grandbleu

Beautiful nurseries *Amber* and *Shell*! 

*Kizzy* - She's gorgeous (you guys looking so glowing and happy as a family!). Glad you are finally home and enjoying your peaceful daughter.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Sparkle. Yes, that is her "coming home from hospital outfit" (although im hoping to have her at home). and it will be her "special occassion outfit" for the first 3 months. lol. It is from Next. It was so expensive (£18, which I think it extortionate for something she will only fit in for a few weeks!) and the boots were expensive too (£8.50) BUT they are the only items of clothing me and OH have bought for her...so we wanted to treat her to something special :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0012.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0013.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## grandbleu

Adorable outfit *Shell* - I really LOVE the boots (wonder if they make them for adults??? :winkwink:) - they look like mini Uggs but cuter - probably because they are so small and I love the ribbon detail. She'll look so smart. I hope it gets coldish there soon...we're still melting down here - feels like August still! so she can really enjoy their coziness.

PS. I read about your frustration regarding the home birth...just ridiculous...I totally think food allergies has nothing to do with having a successful home birth...it's like they are trying to make excuses. Fight for what you want!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grand. Yeah, the way the weather is right now, Bo wont be able to wear any of the cute snuggly outfits that people have bought her. She will be living in her nappy and vest! lol. But Im sure it will start to get colder soon.....
And thanks for your comments on my homebirth situation. I am just waiting to hear back from my Midwife tomorrow, as to whether I am being booked in for my homebirth this week - or having to wait for the consultants permission. Im hoping she will bring the paperwork round tomorrow or weds - coz Im full term on Thursday (and both me and my Mum were born at 37 weeks!) Will keep you posted....

How are you today, Grand? Too hot??
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--LOVE the nursery pics, and that giant bunny is so awesome!! (I have always been a stuffed animal addict). I also love her special outfit (those boots are just so perfect!), it is just too darn cute, you MUST take a picture of her in it for us!!

Kizzy--so glad you are home and taking on to motherhood so well!! Your little girl is absolutely beautiful and I will continue stalking your facebook page for more pictures, hehe!

Shell, Part 2--I hope all goes well with the midwife today!


----------



## milosmum

Kizzy - she is gorgeous and you have a beautiful family x So pleased you are home safe and she is taking to feeding so well. 

Amber and Shellney - I love your nurseries, very cute! 

AFM - just had my health visitor ante-natal visit (very peculiar being checked up on like that!) Thankfully she did not seem to mind my barking mad dog! Cot, pram and moses basket arrived from parents-in-laws house yesterday so more stuff to set up and find homes for and I am now in serious nesting mode! Suddenly decided to get the manky living room carpet cleaned before baby arrives so off to phone for quotes to get someone to come and make it look less grotty! 

Looking forwards to the next baby announcements - who is next ?


xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Milos* - According to Who's Who? on the frontpage it's:

Chilli : October 8th 2011
Grandbleu : October 15th 2011 "Little Blue"
Milosmum : October 16th 2011 "Squiggle"
Lisa7 : October 18th 2011
Mumatmadhouse : October 20th 2011
Amberyll23 : October 26th 2011 "Baby L"
BellasMummy : October 27th 2011
Shelleney : October 27th 2011 "Bo" 

So the babyboom will definitely continue in October (and it includes you and me! :happydance:). Did you know someone was coming by your house? Is that normal? My house gets messy the moment I've just cleaned it and don't even have a dog or kids yet! I wouldn't sweat it. Did she/he say everything is going well with you and Squiggle?

*Shell* - Yes it's so hot here! I shouldn't be complaining but it's been 3 months of constant heat...thought it would be over by now...and my feet are swelling up again after a little respite. At least it means I can still swim but even that at 38+ weeks is getting uncomfortable. As for your situation your consultant better get organized! I hope it's all arranged. I'm so jealous of your homebirth. I saw these professional pics/video from the Homebirthers section and they brought me to tears...so beautiful: 
(https://blueberryskyphotography.com/w...-arent-enough/) - have you seen those?

*Kizzy* - I'm going to FB to try to add you! I'll write a message so you know who I am


----------



## XxSamBxX

I cant find you on facebook Kizzy :( https://www.facebook.com/samantha.boulanger theres mine if you wanna add me (anyone else is welcome to also :) )


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - She's absolutely gorgeous!! Enjoy your time with her, and stay in touch whenever you have time.

Amber - Beautiful nursery! Grace will be very comfortable in there. :thumbup:

Shell - Ditto to you! I love the little toys sitting on the window sill, how cute! Bo's coming home outfit is so precious, especially the little boots. A little bit of indulgence never hurt, so it was a good call on purchasing the outfit. :winkwink: As for your appt, that is very baffling that the consultant came up with allergies as a reason. :wacko: Definitely keep on them...I hope it all works out! :thumbup:

Bean - Sorry to hear about the mix up with your paperwork. Did you get it sorted out today? I don't see why you should have to pay the price for something they goofed up on. :grr:

Grand - You must be getting amped up for little Bleu's arrival. He'll be here soon! Hope the weather cools down a bit for you. That's great you're still able to make it to the pool. Also hope the insomnia has eased up.

Milos - Enjoy putting up the finishing touches on the nursery. How's Squiggle doing?

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, made some progress on the nursery this weekend. Hung up the drapes, and cleaned out the closets. The second part wasn't fun! :wacko: Glad it's over with. The good news is that we had a lot of stuff to give away and everything was in good shape, so it will definitely help a needy family. :thumbup: We also painted the bathroom attached to Coco's nursery, and OH finished sanding & re-painting the chest we plan to use in her room. Hope to put the crib & changing table in place this weekend.

We're looking forward to our next scan on Thursday. This will probably be the last regular scan before she gets here. Still haven't decided if we'll have a 3D/4D scan done. 

Lastly, here's a pic of my 24 week bump...


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--real quick, will respond better later but I wanted to say to ask the tech who is doing your ultrasound if they do any 3d views...our u/s tech at 24 weeks did it without us even asking for it, and we didn't get charged any extra. Worth a shot asking if you can save the cost on paying for one! :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

Amber - Thanks, but unfortunately that's not the case at my doctor's office. They do offer 3D scans, but they're not free. I've researched a couple of places that exclusively do these scans, and some of them actually have pretty good deals. We'll probably go that route if we decide to do it.


----------



## Amberyll23

Gah, what a bummer! The u/s unit is in the same office as my doctor's but run by a different section of the UPMC hospital group, so I bet that is how the techs get away with it! Sorry about that, was hoping you had a similar set up!

Beautiful bump picture btw and I can't wait to see pictures of your nursery (and the bathroom too!).


----------



## milosmum

grandbleu said:


> *Milos* - According to Who's Who? on the frontpage it's:
> 
> Chilli : October 8th 2011
> Grandbleu : October 15th 2011 "Little Blue"
> Milosmum : October 16th 2011 "Squiggle"
> Lisa7 : October 18th 2011
> Mumatmadhouse : October 20th 2011
> Amberyll23 : October 26th 2011 "Baby L"
> BellasMummy : October 27th 2011
> Shelleney : October 27th 2011 "Bo"
> 
> So the babyboom will definitely continue in October (and it includes you and me! :happydance:). Did you know someone was coming by your house? Is that normal? My house gets messy the moment I've just cleaned it and don't even have a dog or kids yet! I wouldn't sweat it. Did she/he say everything is going well with you and Squiggle?

Oh goodness didn't realise it was nearly our turn Grand! Thats a bit scary and also very exciting too!

I knew the health visitor was coming, thankfully she didn't seem to mind dog noise or dog hair! She just asked me a few questions about our family, house etc I think to check we aren't mad or dangerous to children! She visits gain when the baby is 10-14 days old to find out if we are coping at home.
Midwife appointment tomorrow, then another growth scan on Friday to check we are getting bigger. I certainly feel bigger and someone is definately taking up more room and giving me worse heartburn

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

milos-- What is a health visitor? I have never heard of such a thing (probably because I am in the states). Are they associated with the midwife? Otherwise, seems pretty invasive on your privacy to just be showing up like that! (I can see me saying "no way!" [-X if one showed up at my door unexpectedly! I get panicked about surprise visits by anyone, especially when I havent vaccumed! haha).


----------



## angelashope

Healthy babies left right and centre, Im loving it! Congrats Kizzy and Vix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Kizzy-beautiful little girl.. happy to hear your home and spending some peaceful time with your family..

Shell-beautiful nursery..

Neffie-what a cute little bump you have.. :)

You ladies are getting so far along.. so excited for you all.. me not till Feb.. :) but it will be here before i know it.. only 9 days till my scan so im excited for that.. almost halfway done..


----------



## pixie p

Kizzy - your little girl is beautiful :cloud9:

Finally got 5 mins whilst my 2 are having a rare quiet 5 minutes. Here are some pics of our baby Ada... 1 week old today!!!! :cloud9:






hello to everyone, some very lovely nurserys!
Hope you are all ok, we are starting to get back to normality and get a routine in place (sort of) so will hopefully have some more time to catch up with you individually soon. x


----------



## shelleney

OMG :cloud9: I am in love with Ada!
Pixie, she is sooo beautiful!
I cant wait to snuggle with my little girl now.....
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Pixie* - Gorgeous daughter! She's so cute - I can't wait to snuggle my own as well. 

*Milos* - I know it's coming up fast! How'd your midwife appointment go?

*Neffie* - Amazing progress on your nursery...I'm so last minute...I'm super impressed with your organization. Can't wait to see the final pics after all your hard work.

*Lil* - You are in the best trimester now! Totally enjoy it...it goes by fast at the end.

*AFM*: Had Doctor's appointment today and it was a real eye opener...I had been convinced I would have this little guy early (since my sister had her babe at 36 weeks I figured I would be the same) but he's in for the long haul I think. He is head down, great position, good size, all healthy BUT my cervix is totally closed and still posterior (it's shorter yippee) but all signs are pointing to at least a week or more. He's now 3.2 kilos - which is good (7lbs) because he was growing quite big last time and fast so he's slowed down (I thought I might be having a 10lb baby!). So OH and I are going to stop obsessing about when he's going to come and just enjoy the fact it's still the two of us.


----------



## sparkle

Pixie, she is so beautiful! Congratulations again! X

Shell- any luck with your midwife today? I think they are being so silly surely in your own home your food allergies will be less prevalent and less of a problem than in a hospital!

Grand- looks like little blue is nice and cosy in there! Enjoy your time the two of you.

Afm- have been so busy! C is enjoying nursery it's just leaving him that seems to be the issue. No crying today so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I had a major panic yesterday as I thought I was loosing my plug. This was the start of my premature labour with C (although I was 33 weeks when that happened) I phoned the lovely midwife who works with my consultant and she reassured me that as long as I wasn't contracting it's ok to loose bits as it will be replenished. I'm going for another cervical check on Friday, they want to keep scanning my cervix once a fortnight at the moment.


----------



## LiSa2010

HUGE CONGRATS on giving birth to your LOs - Hmm, KizzyT, Vixmar, Pixie P :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Pixie - she is just gorgeous! Beautiful baby Ada xxx

Amber - a health visitor is a registered nurse that then does extra training in childcare and development. Thankfully I knew she was coming as she had rung to arrange the visit. They basically keep a check on you and your child/children at various stages through out development to make sure everything is normal and there are no home or family problems. She was really very lovely and helpful - left me another huge pile of leaflets and information to read, something to do when the insomnia kicks in at 4am!

Neffie - loving the nursery and your bump!

Grand - sounds like the little guy is doing really well in there and in a perfect position - clever lad!

Sparkle - hope your midwife has put your mind at ease and that your check up on Friday goes well.

AFM - midwives appointment this morning was a bit chaotic. The health centre I go to was having its flu vaccination clinic this morning too so I was up early, dog walked and at the health centre expecting a long queue for vaccines. Anyway there was no one else there so I got my flu vaccine straight way. Then I still had 30 mins til my midwives appointment and had taken my book to read while I waited but my bum barely hit the seat in the waiting room when I got called into the midwife cause the appointment in front of me was not there yet - so by 9am I had both my flu vacc and my midwife check over and done with! My blood pressure was up a little bit for me but the midwife and I suspect that was the running around and flu vaccine to blame! Bump still measuring small - only 32cm fundal height same as 2 weeks ago but she does say squiggle is very long sitting up in my ribs (don't I know it!) heart beat was fine, still head down thank goodness. Growth scan again on Friday and back to the midwife again next Tuesday to recheck my BP.

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Pixie--what a gorgeous little girl!! I agree with the others, makes me want to snuggle up with my little one!

lil--wow, only 9 days until your scan, time is moving fast!

sparkle--Glad C is handling nursery better and I hope your appointment goes well on Friday! I too have been told that the plug can replenish itself, very good to hear you are not having any contractions, etc. 

Grand--good news on Little Blue slowing down in his weight gain and giving you and DH a chance to breathe about his size! I got the same results last week at my internal at 36 weeks (about head being down but cervix being closed, high and tight)--my MD says that this usually means no sign of labor anytime soon, but she also said there are women who can be like that one day and going into labor the next! So keep those bags close by just in case hun!

milos--thanks for the info on the health visitor. It sounds a lot like the social worker visitor that comes by while we are in the hospital here in the states to go over similar things and answer any questions about home/family issues.

Glad you were able to get in and out of your appointment so quickly all things considered! Good luck with your scan on Friday! Did your MD say that the fact she is laying out could play a role in why your fundal measurements are a bit small? I would think a flatter-lying baby as opposed to one all curled up in a ball may affect measurments. I am glad that Squiggle is doing so well, even though her being up in your ribs is causing some bruising for mum!

AFM: NST went well today, Grace had a MAJOR case of hiccups while I was hooked up to the machine. At first it was really cute and funny, but with the machine klunking every time she hiccuped, DH and I were a bit brainfried by the end (I can still hear the *klunk klunk klunk*!). We also could actually see her hiccups on my belly too, it was really interesting!

I have my final growth ultrasound scheduled for the 13th. Hoping she will be measuring well and still in the 60th percentile, especially in light of my pelvic bone issues. If not, I am educating myself on C-Sections so I will be as prepared as possible for one if it comes to that. All I want is a healthy little girl at the end!

Hope you ladies are having a fantastic day!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Pixie-she is absolutely beautiful.. congrats again hun and enjoy.. :) 

Happy the rest of you lovely ladies seem to be doing so well.. cant believe how many are getting set to go soon..

AFM only 8 days till my scan and im very ready to see my peanut.. getting more wiggly most days some still quiet ones yet.. but there is time.. :) 

Hope your all having a lovely day..


----------



## Beanwood

Pixie and Kizzy what beautiful babies. 

How are the other new moms getting on?

Neffie - lovely bump. 

I have sorted mat b 1 problem - sent them a new one and they have told me to just carry on and start maternity leave.

Have hospital appointment and scan tomorrow. XX

Hi to everybody else.
better get the boys their tea. The microwave keeps beeping at me to tell me their potatos are done. XXX


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Milos - yay for the nesting instinct kicking in! but please dont overdo it :flower: how exciting that you now have the cot and pram in the house. makes it seem more real, doesnt it? Glad your appointment went well yesterday, and that Squiggle is head down. Good luck for the growth scan on Friday.

Grand - i tried that link, but it didnt work :( I hope the weather starts to get cooler for you soon, I know how uncomfortable it is to be heavily pregnant in 30 degree heat! Luckily, our heatwave has ended now, and we are in official Autumn/Fall weather now :happydance: Great news that Little Blue is in the perfect position, and his growth has slowed down. Hope you and DH enjoy the last few days/weeks as a couple.

Neffie - I love your bump pic!! :thumbup: great news that the nursery is progressing so well. Cant wait to see some pics. And good luck for your scan tomorrow.....

Sparkle - so glad that C is enjoying nursery now. That must be a weight off your mind. Sorry to hear you were worried about losing your plug. But I have heard that you can start losing parts of it really early, and it just keeps replenishing itself until the end. As long as you're not contracting, it sounds like things are gonna be ok :hugs:

Amber - Happy 37 weeks!! woohoo, full term!! :yipee: I had a little chuckle about Grace's hiccups. Bless her, giving her Mommy and Daddy a headache already!! I hope your final growth scan goes well next week (although she may be here before then!) and that she isnt too huge!

Lil - not long til your scan now. How exciting!

Bean - so glad that your Mat Leave got sorted out. Now you can finally relax and get ready for baby's arrival. Good luck with your hospital appointment and scan today.

xx


----------



## shelleney

AFM: I waited in all day for the midwife yesterday. She was supposed to be phoning me before she visited, and I didnt hear from her. So at 3pm, I decided to take a stroll (waddle!) down to the shops for some exercise and fresh air. Just as I was on my way out of the door....the midwife turned up, unannounced! and the great news is - she had my homebirth paperwork for me to sign! :dance:
She said that she had spoken to both her supervisor and her manager, and they both agreed that I was still low risk, and therefore suitable for a homebirth. They said that the consultant at the hospital was just overreacting, and that food allergies were not a good enough reason to stop me having a homebirth! well, durr!! :dohh:
So, my midwife and I filled in all of the relevant paperwork, and signed it all. And then the midwife took it into the hospital, and put it in the "homebirth folder". So I am officially booked in! and just in the nick of time! as I am full term tomorrow, and my birth pool arrives at my house on Friday. So we are all ready to go!!! woohoo :yipee:

Thanks, Ladies, for all your support whilst trying to sort this out. Much appreciated :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - Oops the link was bad this one should work: https://blueberryskyphotography.com/when-words-arent-enough/ - I seriously think everyone should take a look because it's such a beautiful home birth (doesn't hurt that the couple is gorgeous of course but really just so peaceful and real) - There are a couple of photos but play the video after them and you get all the photos set to Enya - be prepared with tissues - I was bawling :cry: in a good way. GREAT NEWS on your homebirth! I've watched so many youtube videos of them...the pool seems to be so relaxing...some women don't even make a noise - I'm impressed! 

*Bean* - Glad your paperwork got sorted in the end...happy maternity leave! 

*Milos* - that's unheard of for doctor's appointments - I'm always waiting at least 15-30 minutes! You're so lucky to have gotten in and out in a flash. I'm sure your higher BP was due to your running around and the flu shot. Glad the little one is still head down...I breath a sigh of relief as well each time they let me know that. Good luck with scan!

*Sparkle* - What a big step for Cormack - I'm glad he seems to be adjusting well. I think it's good they are taking such good care of you and scanning your cervix - that would give me peace of mind as well - good luck for your next one.

*Lil* - Yippee Scan Day coming up soon! Peanut will have grown so much. Don't worry too much about movements...Little blue is the same...sometimes super active sometimes nada but all is well. As long as they move some everyday I think normally everything is supposed to be fine.

*Amber* - Too funny about Grace's hiccups! Poor you guys - I always find it funny that the babes hiccup inside of us...I wonder if they do other things like laugh and cry...I know they suck thumbs and play with their umbilical cords...truly miraculous from little cells to wee human beings in 9 months. I've been educating myself about C-sections just in case as well (if he gets really big) - I hope Grace stays in the 60% as well. 

*AFM*: Still pregnant! :wacko: It is cooler and I have more energy so got lots of little errands done this morning and it felt good to walk around. Try to go for a swim later. I'm starting to get comments now like, "Not here yet", "Still no birth.." etc. Grrrrr.... from shop keepers and coffee shops that I go to and from my work place. :dohh: Yes still pregnant...obviously! Anyways I know they are just making small talk/getting anxious just like me but it's a tad annoying as well.

*PS. *Advice from my doctor yesterday that might be helpful for everyone. Now maybe your hospital provides this stuff but mine doesn't. He suggested that I buy a rectangle piece of fleece from a fabric store (not expensive since it will get stained probably from baby) as it's the best way to keep baby warm right after the birth and he said that the reason that most babies cry a lot right away is because they are not warm enough...imagine going from 98.6 degrees and feeling the cold upon coming out (kind of like getting out of hot springs into cool air) - he said it's shocking for them so putting them skin to skin right away and covering up with a wee hat and a fleece blanket helps them maintain their warmth and happiness...Hope that helps some of you...I will be getting a piece of fleece for little blue's arrival.


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--Happy maternity leave! :happydance: So glad they got your paperwork sorted out! phew!

Shell--Awesome news about the midwife and getting your homebirth set! :thumbup: So excited for you!

Grand--glad things have cooled down for you so you have more energy! I have noticed that getting around gets progressively harder these last few weeks! And sorry you are putting up with the "not here yet" comments, I am so not looking forward to getting those in the coming weeks if Grace sticks around until my induction (which hopefully I can get scheduled this week!) Thanks for the tip on the fleece, we are touring the hospital this weekend, so I will be sure to ask about it!

lil--I agree with Grand on movements. Grace actually has a little routine in place. She moves around for 20-30 minutes, then rests for about an hour or so, then I'll feel her again. And sometimes her movement periods are different. For example, she is very active in the mornings and after dinner, and not so active during the day. I think the way I sit actually plays a role in that as well. 

AFM: Term today! :yipee: Can't believe it! Very happy to have made it! Now just looking forward to winding down work in the next week or so and getting set for my induction (unless Grace has other things in mind, like coming early!). Oh, one more thing about Grace's hiccups--the NST machine that reads her movements and heartbeat also has me holding a little button that I have to push every time I feel her move, and it makes a line on the paper. Before I realized she was having the hiccups, I was pushing the button every time she hiccuped, you should have seen all the marks on the paper! The doctor was like "hmm, lots of marks here", and I had to confess that it took me a few minutes to figure out what was happening, lol! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grand and Amber for the wonderful reassuring comments.. I generally know everything is okay.. this isnt my first go as i have a dd already but since the 2mcs after her i seem to be worrying more and more..

Shell-so happy you got your homebirth booked in.. that is wonderful news.. now just get that pool and then baby.. :)

Amber-happy 37 weeks!! Full term.. (the right week, lol) so happy for you.. cant wait to hear of grace's arrival in the coming weeks..

Grand-I remember those comments, they did get a tad bit annoying.. as you cant make baby come sooner.. they come when they want to.. hope little blue will be here soon.. safe and sound.. :)

AFM-one more week till my scan.. i cant wait for it to be here.. but not long now.. :) 7 days will fly by.. def feeling more tired as the days go by, having a toddler doesnt help with that though.. and yay for Mango Day!

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--Happy 19 wks hun!! :thumbup: Looking forward to your scan results next week!!!

Shell/Bellas--Happy 37 weeks to you both, :happydance: Term baby Term!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy 37 Weeks Shell and Amber for yesterday! Can't believe we are full term!! xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Happy 37 weeks, Bellas, my bump buddy!! :yipee:
Cant believe we are finally at Term!! :dance:

AFM: I had my bloody show this morning. eek! I wonder if this is the start of something...?
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--OMG I hope so hun!! Like you said the other day, your family is known for early deliveries! So excited for you, please keep us posted!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Full Term Bellas and Shell.. :)

Shell-for me i had my bloody show Friday morning with my dd went for appt was 3cm left went home and at about 3am sat morning we were going in to have a baby.. Best of luck for same hun..


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, thanks for that, Lil!
Exciting, and scary!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

It is very exciting.. cant wait for updates along the way.. I think bloody show usually mean labor will be starting soon.. thats kinda how my last dr made it seem.. so fxed for you shell..


----------



## shelleney

Thats what I always assumed too...
But who knows? Our bodies are strange things - it could be another 5 weeks!! lol
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Def not 5 weeks.. your obviously dialating to lose your plug and have your show.. fxed it will be in the next few hrs to the next couple of days..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Shell. Good luck. Getting it in now just in case this is it.
Fxd for you xx


----------



## milosmum

Oh shell - term and a bloody show how exciting! (weird the things we get excited about these days!) Great news about your home birth being booked in I hope your pool arrives in time! 

Congratulations on term to Bellas and Amber too xxx

So much excitement to come in the next few weeks.

Lil - I hope this week flies by til your next scan too xxx

AFM another productive day of maternity leave. Went to a local NCT babies and bumps group, I felt a bit odd being the only one without a baby but everyone was lovely and hopefully next time it is on (in a month) I too will have baby to take along! Started doing some batch cooking to go in the freezer - the most enormous pan of chilli as produced today but it is a bit tricky to know what we are going to want to eat in a few weeks time! Seriously considering just rading the ready meals section of M&S to fill the freezer instead! 
Growth scan again tomorrow and I think I will ask the midwife to recheck my blood pressure too so that I can stop wondering if it is still high! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Shell I am so excited for you!! xx :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Ladies that are in the last stages, do you still listen in with your doppler? If so have you found that the heart rate has dropped in the last few weeks?
Mine was always really fast but has dropped a bit recently.

Thanks xx


----------



## neffie

Pixie - Ada is gorgeous!!! :kiss:

Grand - Glad to hear that the LO's not gotten as big as you thought. Looks like things are moving along well, and he's in a great position. Enjoy time with your OH as a couple before little blue's arrival. :flower:

Sparkle - As the other ladies have said, as long as you're not contracting or having a bloody show, things seem to be fine. Hope your appt tomorrow goes well. Glad to hear that C is enjoying nursery.

Milos - That's great that you were able to get in and out of your appointment so quickly! :thumbup: That's very rare in these parts of town. Glad to hear that Squiggle is doing well. I wouldn't worry too much about the bump measuring small if the doctors aren't too concerned. It definitely could be because of way the LO is positioned. Hope your appt tomorrow goes well. Enjoy your maternity leave! Sounds like you had fun at your class.

Amber - Happy 37 weeks! That's great that everything went well with the appointment. That's a cute little story on Grace's hiccups. That's awesome that you were actually able to see them. :winkwink: Good luck for your U/S next week.

Lil - Happy 19 weeks! Almost half way, that's great! Your scan is right around the corner...I'm sure you can't wait to see your peanut. :flower:

Bean - Glad to hear that you got everything sorted out with your maternity paperwork. Hope everything went well with your appt & scan yesterday.

Shell - Happy 37 weeks! Great to hear that you're able to get your home birth, and right on time for the bloody show! :thumbup: Hope things start to progress soon, and you have little Bo in your arms soon. I'm getting greedy to see pictures of the next beautiful baby on this thread. :lol:

Bellas - Happy 37 weeks!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## neffie

AFM, we had our scan today, and we both were on :cloud9: after seeing our little princess again! She's still a girl, so we won't need to return any of the pink stuff. :haha: Not quite sure how the tech managed to get the measurements that were needed, coz believe me when I say Coco was *all over the place!!* It was just amazing to see!!! All the measurements look good, and they didn't have any concerns about anything (knock on wood!)

28 week check up, and glucose testing is set for November 1. Here are some pics from today's scan. Looks like someone's already working on her sucking reflex. :winkwink:







We also got the crib, mattress & changing table delivered, so plan to put it together this weekend!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie those pictures are gorgeous! CoCo is getting so big!!! Also glad to hear she was moving around, it is so much fun to watch when you catch them active like that instead of sleeping! Good luck with all the furniture this weekend!


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie so glad that your scan went well. Lovely pics hun. XXX

Shell -- sounds promising very exciting. XXX

Will read through again later - so many posts.

XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just did a quick bump session last night... here are a few from the night. They still have to be edited... I think some will look great as black and white. But I think they are nice as they are also!

I am working on getting another shoot also on location so I have some outside.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9









Baby2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









baby3.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









baby4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









baby5.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## IMPPEARL

I flipped 2 into B&W I really like them this way!!

I've still got a lot of catching up to do around here... I've been busy and not as attentive as I should be. lol Hope everyone is doing well, and good luck to those who are getting close!! I'm off to NB for the weekend, we own rental property out there any need to go check on it before baby. Hope all the Canadian girls have a good Thanksgiving weekend!!
 



Attached Files:







baby B&W.jpg
File size: 118.7 KB
Views: 2









Baby2 B&W.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## milosmum

Neffie - what a gorgeous little girl - those scan piccies are so cute. Glad your scan went well - enjoy building the furniture!

IMP - lovely piccies they will be so special to look at in the future to remember your bump. Enjoy thanksgiving.

Bellas - not sure about the heart rate on doppler - I only get to hear squiggles heart when I go to the midwife! 

Shellney - any progress?

AFM - scan was fine this morning. Measuring within normal limits although a little small but the weight estimate was 3kg so nearly 7lb which sounds big enough to me already with still a couple of weeks to go until I think I am due! My blood pressure is still a little high but they did serial measurements over half an hour and it came back to nearly normal for me and there was no protein in my urine so the midwife was happy with me in the end. Off to do more nesting xxx


----------



## shelleney

Grand - thankyou for that link. It was indeed beautiful. I didnt cry, but I felt very touched by it. And I then got my OH to download "The very best of Enya" CD, for me to play during my labour/birth. lol. Glad the weather is much cooler for you now. It is here too. But sorry for the annoying comments. Grr :growlmad: I cant believe you will be 39 weeks tomorrow! Come on Little Blue, we cant wait to meet you!!

Amber - I cant believe you are still at work! what a trooper! I hope you can start winding down next week though, so that you have some relaxing time alone and with DH, before Grace makes an appearance. Take care of yourself :hugs:

Lil - only 5 days til your scan! How exciting! will you be finding out what team you are on?? :pink: or :blue:

Milos - glad you enjoyed the NCT group. It sounds lovely. And good for you for starting on your batch cooking :thumbup: I have done mine already - 20 plastic tupperware tubs in the freezer, containing beef lasagne, chicken curry, shepherds pie, and corned beef hash. yum! so glad your scan went well today. and 3kg is not small for a term baby at all!! so great news!

Bellas - sorry, Hun. I havent listened in with my doppler since 2nd tri, and have now lent it to my best friend, so I cant try. but Im pretty sure that baby's heartrate drops continuously throughout pregnancy - from like 180ish in first tri, to 160ish in 2nd tri, to 140ish in 3rd tri. But if you are worried, I would ring your midwife, and perhaps arrange for her to have a listen to baby? Im sure everything is fine! :hugs:

Neffie - great news on getting the crib, mattress and changing table delivered. you have a busy weekend ahead now, setting all that lot up. But its great to see it all coming together. and isnt Coco beautiful?! Im so glad that she is still a girl :haha: is that her hand or her foot she is sucking??

Imp - wow, what lovely pics of you, OH and bump. I especially love the B+W ones. they are stunning! hope you enjoy your trip this weekend, and happy Thanksgiving!

AFM: nothing much happening here.
After my bloody show yesterday morning, I spent the whole day in bed (even though I had lots to do!) because I was worried that doing anything too strenuous would start my labour off - and I didnt want it to start until my pool came this morning :haha: 
So I stayed in bed, relaxed, watched TV, went on BnB, and drank my raspberry leaf tea (to tone my uterus). 
Last night, I barely slept a wink. I was sooo uncomfortable. I had lower back pain and mild period-pain type cramps, all night.
When I got up this morning, I had abit more of my mucus plug when I wiped. Then the pool arrived at 10am. So I finally relaxed!! :)
OH decided to take the day off work, and we went out and did all the bits and pieces left on my "to do list". Had lots of BHs since then, but nothing I could count as a contraction.
Tonight I am going out for a meal with my best friend to an Indian restaurant. Hoping the hot curries will start something off later tonight....now that the pool is here, I am happy for Bo to come anytime!!

Hope you are all well, and have a lovely weekend :friends:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Aww ladies such a lot of lovely news and loads of '[email protected]

Shell- I agree sounds like its not going to be long...

Imp- Love your pictures!!

Neffie- Coco is gorgeous. Enjoy putting your nursery bits together

Lil- less than a week to go now!!

Afm- so exhausted can bearly type! Will catch up more later I promise...


----------



## neffie

Imp - Lovely photos!

Milos - Glad to hear all went well with the scan. 7lbs sounds great, considering you still have a few weeks to go. Any particular reason they are categorizing Squiggle on the smaller side? Is it because of your fundal height?

Shell - You're continuing to lose your plug, so that's a good sign. :thumbup: Have fun at the restaurant tonight. Hope the spicy curry does the trick. :winkwink: Have you indulged in the birthing pool yet?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just edited another I like even batter now... lol
 



Attached Files:







B&W2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shelleney

^^ It looks great, Imp. Your DH doesnt look very happy though :haha: Just kidding! Lovely picture :)

xx


----------



## milosmum

Neffie - yes my fundal height is small only 32cm when I was 38 weeks! Also my fundal height has not increased in the last couple of weeks either but atleast the scan was fine and as you say 7lb is plenty big enough! My sister and I were both about 7-8lb but my sister was really long and thin (still is lucky so and so!) so maybe this baby has inherited her long legs.

Shellney - any overnight progress?

Have a good Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## shelleney

Milos - i only weighed 6lb 10oz at birth (37 weeks) so please dont worry. your baby is a lovely normal weight :)
Thanks for asking, but no progress overnight :(
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Here are a couple of my pics,

Good afternoon!!!

Hope your all well!!

October is going to be a huge baby boom!!

Ok.... quick birth story.....

4am sat morning, started with peroid type pains..... attached tens machine, and went to town did a little shopping then went with hubby and kids to rugby, whilst contractions were about half hr apart all day and gradually becoming toe curling..... 7pm and we decdied to get kids to my parents and get ready.... midwife said i couldnt come in till they were 5min apart and 1min long..... so went for a walk around the village after a bath and they stopped!!!! horror!!!
Heard sex can make them more regualr so thats what we did lol not the most plesent experience at that time but hey hoo it worked within ten min they were thick and fast but midwife still said say at home!!! I informed her i lived a 20min carjourney so i WAS setting off!! Arrived at 10pm, to be informed i didnt really look in alot of pain and may be sent home! but luckily i was 5-6cm and due to strep b i had to have anti biotics...... Andy went out and got a KEBAB!!! whilst im concentrating on breathing and my tens he goes and stuffs his face lol
At midnight i had some codeine and pethadine and gas and air, but had a sudden urge to push, i was told no t as i wasnt fully dilated, after crying to everyone that i WAS the midwife checked me and yep i was 10cm! still no waters had broken and i was told she wasnt allowed to break them anymore! but all of a sudden as soon as she said that she lifted up the sheetand mywaterspopped all over her!! lol poor midwife!! and with that my babys head was born, it was absolutley amazing how quick!! Midwife didnt have a delivery pack or gloves on as it all happened so quickly!! she told me not to push but i couldnt no! with a second push my baby was born, i lifted her up and grabbed a sheet to clean her, and that was that my perfect angel was there!! my birth was amazing and id do it again tommorrow! i got everything the way i wanted it after my horrific births before, i was adiment i didnt want a epidural...... but as before my placenta was stuck..... and after 2hrs of no placenta arriving they tried to take me to theatre.... FOR A SPINAL!! NOOOo just as the wheeled me down i has a urge to push lol and it came away thank god!! As anyone whoes ever has surgery to remove it knows its worse than birth!! I came away with slight tears as Libby was born with her hands on her head (ahhh makes me cringe) but no stitchs!!!

Born at 8lb and 8oz Libby is my smallest baby!!

Libby beast fed for the first 6hrs of life, and every time she fel asleep she cried for more, and i was soooooo drained!! I gave in and gave her a bottle to settle her, and she slept thank god!! i breast fed the next day, but took to expressing as she was using me as a comforter, and it became incredibly painful having her attached for around 10hr a day! i expressed till day 4, until my boobs were so painful expressing was actually more painful than the contractions!! i gave myself a hardtime at first about giving up but im happier and shes much more settled!!
As for the sleeping..... shes being sleeping 12 til 7am!! yay!! clever girl!! long may it continue lol

Off to feed and change her constantly dirty nappy lol
spk soon
xx
 



Attached Files:







libby grace.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7









libby1st.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









libby2.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## grandbleu

*Vix* - She's absolutely perfect! What a great birth story - really empowering and helpful for us newbies. I love that it was you that grabbed your baby first. Try to get some good rest while she sleeps!

*Imp* - Thanks for sharing your photos with us. You really make a gorgeous couple...your daughter will be a heart breaker :flower: - This weekend (since I'm still pregnant I have to do another photo shoot...hopefully the last!)

*Sparkle* - Get some rest hon! I remember taking a nap every afternoon in the middle of 2nd tri.:sleep: Apple Alice is probably doing some growing and zapping your energy.

*Milos* - Scan sounds great - 7lbs sounds totally normal and not small at all - that's a great baby weight (that's what I got on my last as well this past Tuesday so I may be a bit biased :winkwink:) but seriously it doesn't sound small at all.

*Shell* - that's so cool that you are starting to lose your plug (jealous!) - I think your pool has arrived now...so I guess you're ready to splish splash when she is :shipw:. Good idea about downloading some Enya - she's so relaxing...I think I'll do the same.

*Neffie* - What an adorable scan pic - Coco has such a cute profile with a button nose. So happy it went well!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Shell-Im staying team yellow till the end.. excited to not know.. as with my dd i found out but things were different with her..

So my peanut seems to be bigger as i can feel him/her everday almost constantly now.. my dh felt movement last night too so that was great.. feels more real everday.. went out for mexican last night and that made baby wiggle alot.. :) and i regretted it come bedtime, heartburn.. 

well hope your all doing well.. :)

Imp-beautiful pics.. 

shell-fxed for this weekend..:)

Grand-hope little blue arrives soon.. Happy 39 weeks..

Neffie-beautiful scan pics..hope the nursery furniture is going smoothly..


----------



## shelleney

Vix - what a great birth story! and so glad you didnt have to have your placenta removed mahually. Libby is absolutely beautiful!! well done you!!

Grand - Happy 39 weeks! yes, my pool is here now. set up in my living pool already! lol.

Lil - lovely news that DH can feel Peanut moving now....

xx


----------



## milosmum

Thanks for all the reassurances ladies - I certainly hope 7lb is going to be big enough because I am in labour! Lost my plug yesterday morning then waters broke about lunchtime. had very gradual tightenings starting about an hour or so after that. Spent 3 hours at the maternity unit this evening while they confirmed waters gone, me and baby happy but having pathetic contractions (not what they said but I got the idea!) Left the midwife led unit at 10pm to come home for food and rest and I have until 8.30am to get into estabilshed labour to be allowed to deliver at the midwife unit in the pool. if not progressing by 8.30 its off to the consultant unit in Newastle RVI to be induced.

Managed a little rest but after an hour so i could not cope with contractions lying down and now i can't cope with them sitting so I am trying to stand and away without falling over asleep. Think they are getting more regular so off to time them some more.

Hopefully I will be able to let you know whats happening in the morning xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Milos :happydance:
Yay, another baby on the way x


----------



## sparkle

Milos- Good Luck!! Can't wait to welcome another baby onto our thread!!

Afm- thanks for your thoughts ladies. We've had a pretty stressful week and I've just been exhausted. My Mum has been diagnosed with secondary liver cancer. She first had breast cancer when I was 17 and its been on and off since. I'm devestated, I can't sleep, my Mum and I are so close and I just cant imagine life without her. I'm worried about the effects on Apple Alice but I can't change it. Trying to pick myself up and carry on now.
In other less devestating news, oh helped me move all the furniture round in C's room yesterday so we can make 'space' for Apple Alice. We also went to ikea (hell on earth) for a chest of drawers for her and some more toy storage. It's C's birthday at the end of the month and I've been being fairly brutal on the clearout! I know he will get so many presents! We looked at cots, can't decide if we should convert C's bed back to a cot for her or get her a cot.... He loves his bed so much...


----------



## sparkle

Vix- What a wonderful birth story! I'm hoping mine will be similar after C's trauma.
Such a cutie!! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sparkle - so very sorry to hear about your mum. I don't know what to say but had to say something.
I'm not very good with words, but am so upset for you:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Thank you New- that means a lot. How are you doing darling?


----------



## kizzyt

AAARrrgghhhh Milos, how exciting!! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

sparkle said:


> Thank you New- that means a lot. How are you doing darling?

I'm doing well thanks. Have recovered quickly from the erpc and looking forward to moving on. Feeling very positive at the moment, long may it last.
Hoping to go back to work week after next. Think I'm ready for it now.

Look after yourself and Apple Alice xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Milos.. keep us posted.. :) and 7lbs is perfect.. 

Sparkle-so sorry to hear about your mom.. huge hugs to you and your family at this time..

AFM-actually saw my belly moving last night when peanut was kicking.. so fun to watch.. peanut has really been moving up a storm.. likes to at night when its time to go to sleep it seems.. 

scan is in 3 days.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--:happydance: Can't wait to hear your update! Good luck with everything and 7lbs is going to be plenty! So excited for you!!!

Shell--keep us posted hun! I am excited for you!!

Imp--those pictures are absolutely gorgeous!! I too like the black and white photos! I wish I could convince DH to do something like that! 

Bellas--the heartrate does go down. I have not been doing the dopplar, but I have to do NSTs twice a week where I am strapped to a machine that monitor's Grace's heartrate. Her resting rate has dropped into the 120s in the last few weeks from the 130-140s. MD told me this is totally normal. As long as her average is staying above 120, they are not concerned. Hope that helps!

Vix--what a birth story! I am so happy you were able to deliver the way you wanted and that the placenta came out on its own, phew! And Libby Grace is so beautiful!! Thank you so much for sharing some pictures of her!

Sparkle--So sorry to hear about your mom, hun, I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. My grandmother lost a breast to breast cancer in her 30s, and my mother recently had a suspicious lump found in hers that we just found out the other day was thankfully not cancerous. It is a very stressful and difficult time, please know we are here for you if you need to talk. :hugs:

As for the exhaustion, I agree with Grand, make sure you get plenty of rest, I had to nap so often in 2nd tri and have noticed the last week or so that I tire more as well. 

Good luck with clearing out space for little Apple Alice!

Neffie--hope you are having a good weekend with DH putting together that furniture!

lil--:thumbup: that DH can feel and see the little one moving now also! Also glad you can feel him/her moving around more! I hear you on the spicy food, I get a similar reaction from Grace when I eat it! haha

Grand--Happy 39 weeks! FX'd that we get to see Little Blue's arrival in the coming days! In meantime, hope you and DH are enjoying and relaxing in these final few days of just being the 2 of you!

New--thinking of you hun and wishing you a speedy recovery!:hugs:

AFM: My office threw me a surprise baby shower on Friday, totally unexpected, got a lot of wonderful things, more clothes, toys, a pack and play from the partners in the firm, it was lovely--of course that meant I have spent the last couple of days organizing and washing clothes again (just when I thought I was done!)

Doctor told me on Friday that we will be scheduling my induction for 39 weeks, so we are looking at the 19th as the likely day, give or take a day, I will know for sure this week at my next appointment. Grace's growth scan is thursday (13th), so we will have a good idea as to her size and likelihood of a C-Section. It's all becoming very real now! DH and I took time this weekend to go out to our favorite restaurant and do a few things together, knowing full well it will soon be 3 of us instead of 2!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!!!!!

Sorry I wasnt on here at all yesterday....need to catch up!

Eek, Milos!! How exciting!! :dance:
I trully hope your contractions became stronger and more regular on their own, and that you got to give birth in the Midwife-led Unit. I hope you didnt need to be induced at the hospital.
Cant wait to get an update from you as soon as you are ready....

Oh Sparkle, Hun :hugs: I am so so sorry to hear about your Mum. You and your family are in your thoughts and prayers. Please stay strong for C and AA....
Also, congrats on braving Ikea! I wouldnt dare! lol. Hope you manage to sort out the bedroom situation.

Lil - not long til your scan now. How exciting!! And great news on you seeing Peanut moving. I remember the first time I saw Bo move - amazing!! :D

New - glad to hear you are feeling so positive. Good for you. Hope you make a speedy recovery :hugs:

Amber - how lovely of your office to throw you a surprise baby shower! and wow, I cant believe little Grace will be here in just over a week from now... just sooo exciting!! :dance:

Hope everyone else is well :hi:

AFM: so, as you know. I had a small bloody show on Thursday morning. mild backache and period pains all day and night Thursday. By Friday, pains were getting a bit stronger, but nothing major. Went out for a hot curry with friends on Friday night. Nothing happened - I didnt even get diahorrea (TMI, lol). No pains at all Saturday, and had a great nights sleep saturday night. Started to think it was all a false alarm :(
So yesterday morning, me and OH decided to take matters into our own hands... we had a marathon sex session (TMI, sorry!) followed by a long brisk walk around the park. well - that got stuff moving! I had bad backache and stomach cramps all day. We then went for a meal with OHs family for his Aunt's birthday. But after sitting still for a few hours, the pains had stopped. So we went for another long walk, and they came back with a vengance. When we got home, I bounced on my ball infront of the TV until bed time. Had a terrible nights sleep, in lots of pain with my back, stomach, hips and legs. Then this morning, another bloody show! This one was bigger and bloodier than the last one (so sorry for TMI). So...Im gonna spend the morning bouncing on my ball, and then go for a long walk in the afternoon. I WILL get things moving today!!

xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Birthday Kizzy!! :cake:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Yay Shell it's going to happen soon I can feel it!

Kizzy- happy birthday!


----------



## XxSamBxX

wow i've missed so much! hope everyone is well :D


----------



## XxSamBxX

happy birthday Kizzy


----------



## Beanwood

Happy Birthday Kizzy. XX

Sparkle - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. XX

Shell - I hope that all the walking and bouncing gets things moving for you. XX

Hi to everyone else XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--Happy Bday hun! :cake:

Shell--keeping my fx'd for you that things keep progressing and you are soon holding little Bo in your arms!

Bean--how are you doing? How is maternity leave working out, is it helping your stress level? thinking of you!


----------



## Beanwood

Amber thanks hun.

Yeah I am far better now that I am on maternity leave. Feeling much more relaxed. I cant believe how close it is getting for so many of us. Wow you are only a little over 2 weeks away.

XX Started stripping lounge today - I think that maybe I have taken nesting to a higher level. XX oooops - dh not back yet - I could be in trouble. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Shell-good luck hope bo is in your arms in the next day or 2.. :)

Amber-sounds like things are moving for you too.. cant believe the 19th thats so soon.. :)

Kizzy-happy birthday hun.. hope your having a great day with your little girl.. :)

AFM-been a restful weekend.. 2 days till my scan and i just cant wait..


----------



## neffie

Happy Monday Everyone :hi:

Vix - Great birth story! That's great that you were the first one to touch her after the birth. She's such a cutie! Don't beat yourself over giving up BF. At the end of the day, whatever works best for the LO is the best option.

Grand - Past 39 weeks now, wow! Little Blue is going to be here soon!

Lil - That's great that you're feeling so much movement, and can now actually see them as well. It truly is something, isn't it? Not too long now before your scan. I'm sure you can't wait! Look forward to seeing some pictures.

Milos - Hope the labor is progressing smoothly. You might just be holding Squiggle in your arms as I type this. :winkwink: Look forward to an update when you have a chance. Hope all went well!

Sparkle - Sorry to hear about your mom. :cry: I hope she gets the best treatment possible, and has a speedy recovery. My thoughts are with you. As for IKEA, I know what you mean....it's insanely crowded there every single time, but they sure have some good stuff at great prices. :thumbup: Good luck making a decision on a cot for Apple Alice.

New - Great to hear that you're feeling better & have had a speedy recovery. :hugs: Hope you get some rest before you get back to work.

Amber - So looks like Grace will be here next week, eh?? So many more baby pics to see, I'm getting so excited! :lol: Yay for the surprise baby shower, that's awesome! :thumbup:

Shell - Look like you're making progress. If the bouncing on the ball, & long walk don't do it, get on DH again for some :sex:. :haha: Keep us posted!

Bean - Glad you're enjoying maternity leave. Have fun cleaning out the lounge. Hope you don't get in too much trouble with OH. :winkwink:

Kizzy - Happy Birthday!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, the crib & changing table have found their places in Coco's nursery. :thumbup: We also managed to find her bedding set & mattress liner over the weekend, so excited about that! Still have other things to put in place in the nursery, so will hold off on putting up the bedding until a little later. We found some cute wall decor online, so will probably go ahead and get that ordered this week. Also, almost done with our registry...only a few more tweaks to make.

On another note, the weight gain is here and boy did it come quickly over the last several weeks! :confused: I'm not going to pay it too much attention since this is when the baby's growth really kicks in. I'm also a healthy eater overall, and still exercise on a regular basis. But boy has it got me wondering...where the heck is it all going?? :shrug: On the other hand, people around me keep commenting on how small I still look, and the only place I've gained weight is on my belly. Hmmm, more confusion. :dohh:


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks for all birthday wishes ladies, it was lovely to get a mummy card, I cried! Haha!!

Shell, it all sounds so promising, crossing my fingers for you!!

Lil good luck with the scan :) 

Amber, wow, you could be induced a were Wednesday, how bloody exciting!! Your baby should be here by next sat at the latest!!

Hi to everyone else, on my phone so not easy to see/remember everything!! Xx


----------



## Vixmar

Morning Ladies!!

Libby is having her nap so i thought id grab a few mins to get laptop out and have a good read throught our thread!!

Shell- How exciting!! I also had the problem of contractions stopping when i rested so i didnt!! i went for walks, even went to watch rugby and also got jiggy with it, and that really helped getting it going!! have u got a tens machine?? id recommend them to everyone!! Ive always had a epidural but thanks to my tens i didnt need one! Ill keep checking for your baby announcment!!

Milo- Im guessing as your being quiet this means maybe your babys here? Good luck, thinking of you both as I AM SOOOOOO BROODY AGAIN ALREADY!! i miss being pregnant so much and i also want to do the labour again it was brill lol

Amber- Good luck for you scan!! Hope your well!

New- Glad your feeling more positive!! it takes time xx

Sparkle- So sorry to hear about your mums secondary, Im keeping my fingerscrossed for you and your family x


AFM-

Libby is great, perfect, amazing!!! The love i feel for my little bundle is out of this world, i cant stop looking at her and thinking WOW!!
The birth of Libby had also brought me and DH closer together, even tho we have always been close a new baby bonds you even more!!
Andy went bk to work Monday, so ive had to juggle a 8yr old, 3yr old and Libby, so far so good, the kids are brill with her!!
My Milk is now drying up, and im glad, once its gone maybe the guilt im feeling of failing will less....
The baby blues hit me over the weekend, cryed at everything and everyone lol
Think it was just overwelming the thought of being alone and in control of 3 kids? the step from 1 to 2 is big, but the 3rd is huge!! also didnt help that with my eldest i had post natal deppresion, and i dont think i bonded and truley loved her till probably her 1st yr, as i didnt get help till she was 7months old, and we have so many pics of Zack and Libby and i barley have any of jess, and i dont remember anything about her as a baby due to the deppresion and i feel so much guilt for that, i love her with all my heart now and i think our experience with the depression had bonded us in such a way thats so diffrent from libby and zack, we are very close, but i will alway feel guilty for what happened!! Im watching out for every sign of it again, altho i feel fine at moment!!

Hope anyone else ive missed out is well, ive had to write notes on my hand just to remember what i wanted to say to each person lol

Take care x


----------



## Amberyll23

Really quick as I am in and out the door at work this am--NST this am showed grace having a good heartbeat but she was a bit lethargic, so they are sending me for an ultrasound in an hour just to make sure she is breathing ok and there are no issues. 

Internal exam revealed that my cervix is softening up and I am starting to dilate! I am also starting to have mild period type cramping and cramps in my butt (which makes me laugh, but MD told me this is normal!). MD says that I am probably showing early signs of labor--but not to get too excited as I could be one of those ladies that labors for days OR it could move quickly! :dohh:

So, that put me on the fast track at work. I have my last day "scheduled" to be the 18th (day before my induction), but now it may end up being sooner! Argh! Too much to do!

I promise to catch up properly with you all later today/this evening!

Milos/Shell--thinking of you both!!


----------



## shelleney

Hope Grace is OK Amber :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Amber- hoping everything is ok xx

Shell- how are you doing? Any progress? x


----------



## Amberyll23

Arg, I am so lagged out with this new site design, I am sorry, hopefully it will be better tomorrow, this is my 3rd attempt at posting!

I just wanted to let you ladies know that everything went well at the ultrasound today, Grace passed all the testing criteria and is not in any distress, phew! 

Hopefully I can catch up properly once this lag clears!


----------



## lilrojo

Amber i dont think too much will change tom.. they r working on the slowness.. and everyone is making a big to do about the new homepage.. and how the site is ruined.. blah blah blah..

But thanks for the update.. happy grace is doing well and is fine.. 

AFM-my scan is tom.. 20 weeks..


----------



## sparkle

Amber- so glad everything is well. X

Lil- it's today!!!! Thinking of you, hope everything is wonderful!

Kizzy glad you had a wonderful birthday!

Neffie- nursery sounds lovely. I know what you mean about the weight gain. I feel that at least I look pregnant not fat!!

Afm- might not be on much for the next few days. Cormack has whooping cough, never rains but it pours in this house! My mum is still deciding what she wants in relation to her treatment. It's so hard with her being so far away, we've been talking 3+ times a day on the phone. AA seems to sense I'm feeling anxious and has been wiggling more and more to let me know she's ok. 
I'm also hating the new layout. Can see me spending less time here... Anyone who wants to add me on Facebook is welcome, I missed it a few hundred pages back! I'm Melanie Horn, profile pic is me and C on a windy day!!


----------



## kizzyt

Sorry cormack isn't well hun, and also I havent said how sorry I am about your mum, thinking of you. I'll add you on fb xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck today Lil xx


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

neffie: wow, it really sounds like your nursery is coming along now! how exciting! and I hear you on the weight gain. I have actually gained almost 50lbs!! but you would never guess when looking at me. Its all on my bump, and nowhere else, but my bump is measuring normal and not oversized.....confusing, huh? so dont worry! :)

Kizzy - glad to had a good birthday. and Yay to the Mummy birthday card!! Love and hugs to Georgina :hugs:

Vix - no, I havent got a TENS machine. I looked into it, but never got round to hiring one in the end. I hope I dont end up regretting that decision....Glad things are going so well with Libby. Im sure you will cope just fine when DH goes back to work. And how lovely that you and hubby are much closer now. Thats so sweet. Keep in touch, Hun :friends:

Amber - oooh, exciting symptoms for you, it seems! Cervix softening and dilating, and mild cramping....sounds promising! Keep us updated on that! Also, glad all went well with the scan, and that Grace is OK. And happy 38 weeks today!! :dance:

Sparkle - so sorry to hear that Cormack has whooping cough. Bless him. I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Glad that Apple Alice is wriggling lots. Thats a good sign at least. I hope your Mum finds the right decision for her, regarding her treatment. Thinking of you during this stressful time :hugs:

Lil - good luck for your scan today! Let us know how it goes....:flower:

Hope the rest of you are well :friends:

AFM: arghhh! im getting really down right now. after my large bloody show on monday morning, I had pink discharge all day, and intermittent backache and period pains. I assumed things were happening. Anyways, Monday came and went. 
Yesterday, I had no discharge at all, and barely any pains during the day. I went for a long walk round the park with my OH in the evening, and was having strong Braxton Hicks. I got home, and I was in a lot of pain. Strong stomach cramps and back pains. I couldnt get comfortable on the sofa at all. I then had a "clear out" when I went to the toilet (sorry, TMI). I really thought things were happening. But then I went to bed...and everything stopped.
What can I do?! I honestly dont mind if Bo stays in here for another couple of weeks. Im not desperate to get her out or anything. But Im just sick of being in pain, and not getting anything out of it!! It just seems like its all pain, and no gain :(
Sorry for moaning. Thanks for listening :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Shell- has anyone checked you? You might just be in slow labour... This happened to a friend of mine, but it did mean that the pushing phase was shorter. She walked around for a few days and was 6cm before 'active labour' started!


----------



## shelleney

Wow, that sounds amazing - walking around for days in labour and being 6cms before anything happened?! :wacko:
No, I havent been checked. I havent been to see anybody about it. I have an appointment with the midwife on Friday. I could tell her then, but I will only be 38+1, so I doubt she would check me, would she?
Im just feeling abit down with it all, thats all.
Thanks Sparkle :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

She might check you if you ask? Especially as youve been having strong 'contractions' and pain as well as bloody shows.
Thinking of you..
I should point out she was having cramping and stuff, but nothing out of the ordinary for the end of pregnancy!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for that info, Sparkle.
I will see what the Midwife says on Friday.
Hope you're ok?
xx


----------



## sparkle

I'm doing ok thanks shell- C is currently settled in front of cbeebies ( something I swore I would never do!) and I'm trying to dettol the flat!


----------



## shelleney

Aww, there's nothing wrong with Cbeebies!
As long as its in moderation :)
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! Board is moving much better for me this morning, so I feel confident that my post will not get lost in the lovely lagaland!:haha:

Lil--Happy 20 weeks madam! :happydance: Good luck with your scan today, I will be thinking of you and can't wait to see the pics! It seems just like yesterday you got your BFP, boy time is flying!

Neffie--:thumbup: awesome job on getting both the nursery furniture AND your registry going (the registry can be such a pain in the but, it was overwhelming!). I can't wait to see the pics of your nursery!!! As for weight gain, mine was sporadic. I think I have put on a total of 10 lbs this pregnancy, and it all went to the bump--but I gained 5 of it in 1 week!! I was panicking but the doc said not to worry, we all gain differently--so long as baby is measuring well and you are sticking to a healthy diet, all will be well!

Kizzy---So glad you had such a wonderful birthday, and that card is so touching!! I am loving all the lovely pictures you are posting on your facebook page, Georgina is so adorable, and clearly loved!!

Vix--wow, sounds like you have your hands full at the moment with your little ones!! I am so glad to hear that Libby is doing so well and you sound like you are doing great!!! I also think it's great that you and DH feel so much closer, that is wonderful!! I think you are going to do just great when he goes back to work! :hugs:

Sparkle--poor Cormack! I hope he starts to feel better soon, poor little guy! I also hope your mom is able to make the decision that she feels is best for her, and it is good that you are able to be there for her, even if it is over the phone. My mother lives over 3 hours away and when she was going through all her testing, we were on the phone a lot also--she told me afterwards that it meant the world to have me reachable by phone at any time--and I am sure your mother has to feel the same! I am keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. I also think you are right with Apple Alice knowing when you are anxious or nervous--whenever I feel stressed out or upset, Grace starts wriggling around too--I think it is just our little girls' way of letting us know they are there for us and that they love us! Kinda like a Hug from the womb.

Oh, and I tried to find you on Facebook hun, but I could not find you! Can you please add me, I would love to stay in touch! My name on Facebook is Belinda Lison (my photo is of me in my office in front of my blinds, I have blonde highlighted hair and am wearing a grey sweater). I would love it if any of you other ladies would want to add me as well--I know when we have Grace, most of the pics and such will be there as DH will be doing most of the updating for family on my page!

Shell--:hugs: Oh hun, you have to be so frustrated! I would definitely talk to the midwife and ask for her to check you on Friday for sure! I don't think 38+1 is too early at all, I have already been checked twice (36+3 and 37+6) just to monitor my progress, and you definitely have far more progressive signs than I do! Please keep us posted!!! 

AFM: After our little wake-up call yesterday that things "may" move faster than we anticipated, we kicked into gear and made sure that we have the bags fully packed and in the car, as well as the car seat all set to go and latched in properly. Now, if something happens while I am at work, we can go straight uptown to the hospital, haha!

DH seems convinced I am going to go into full blown labor before the weekend, I have a feeling I am one of those slowly progressing types, so will likely hold out until my induction on Wednesday, but at least it "should" go easier since they say that it is less painful if you are already dilating as opposed to forcing the body to do something it hasn't even started doing yet!

Today I am just having some mild period type cramping and more butt cramps! I really don't have lower back pain, but I am wondering if that is what the butt cramps are considered, haha. I am just taking it easy, trying to close things out here at work.

Hope all of you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im very excited for my scan later today.. its in the afternoon.. so will update once i get the chance.. :) Im nervous and excited.. normal right.. :)

Happy to hear your all doing well..

Amber-happy 38 weeks.. and i never had back pain went i went into labor so no help.. but trust you will know when its real labor.. so excited for you..

Shell-I too would check with the midwife.. as you had bloody show so your dialating.. just taking its time like with kizzy.. :)

Sparkle-hope c feels better soon... so no fun when our kids are poor.. hope your mom finds what will be best for her..


----------



## neffie

Before I get started, let me just say that the new website format isn't doing anything for me. Just don't like the changed look. From the looks of it though, doesn't look like it's going to go back to the old layout, so just going to have to bite the bullet and deal with it. :shrug:

Vix - Looks like you're having a great time with Libby. Glad to hear that her birth has brought you and OH closer. :thumbup: I can only imagine how overwhelming it must be with 3 kids, but I'm sure you'll do just fine. :hugs:

Amber - Happy 38 weeks! Glad to hear that all went well with the U/S and that Grace is doing just fine. Looks like the pains & butt cramps are a sign of things progressing! Yay for getting the hospital bag packed & car seat in place.

Lil - Happy 20 weeks! Look forward to hearing all about your scan.

Sparkle - Sorry to hear about C. Hope he feels better soon! You're right about Apple Alice moving around when she feels you tense up. Looks like our LOs have a way of already calming us down this early.

Shell - Sorry to hear that you don't feel like you've made any progress. I agree with Sparkle...things might be happening slower for you at this stage, which might lead to an easier active labor. I would definitely ask the midwife to check things on Friday. You might be surprised at the progress you've already made. Good luck, and hope the pains ease up a bit. :thumbup:

AFM, we just learnt of some not so good news. My sister in law was told that there was a thick fold at her nuchal scan, and so now they need to look into further testing into the possibility of the baby having Down's. :cry: She's pregnant with her 2nd child and is due a few months after me. We're hoping that once she goes in for further blood work & an amnio, all will be fine but it has definitely brought down everyone's spirits. I hope everything works out for her! Please keep her & her family in your thoughts.


----------



## neffie

Just an update to let everyone know that Chilli had her baby last Thursday. :dance: It's a girl, and her name is Eleanora Patricia!


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations Chilli!!! :happydance: 

Neffie--I am so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law and can't imagine the stress and anxiety she is going through right now waiting for further testing. I will definitely keep her, her little one and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - i am so sorry to hear of your sil news. 

Amber - Glad everything is ok and you are feeling more ready and organised.

Sparkle - hope little Cormack recovers quickly.

Shellney - Its the anticipation. I agree with Sparkle - my mom said a similar thing happened with me. I came 3 weeks early and she has a short labour. She swore she was in slow labour.

Lil - 20 weeks. 

Congrats Chilli
XX


----------



## grandbleu

Yikes where did BNB go in my absence - don't like the new format but then I'm a traditionalist and once I get used to something I don't adapt well - Oh well. :wacko:

So I've been quiet because I had my baby boy!!! :baby: just past Sunday night into Monday early morning 10/10/2011 - 12:12 am - just after midnight. I have a long birth story (which I will post later plus pics) but I'm super super super knackered still so it may not be for another day or two.

I'll let you know that we love our wee man and he's just such a miracle...I burst in to tears when I had him skin to skin right after birth (I pulled him out - well when the doctor had gotten the head and shoulders for me) it was so emotional especially thinking about wee nut and the whole 3 year journey it took to get to this baby - it was a birth that didn't go according to plan (out the window!) but I wouldn't change it for the world. Thank you ladies for all your support throughout this whole year from loss to birth...you've all been amazing - starting to tear up (they were right about these hormonal moments...bursting in to joy tears all the time now) - Once I get my strength back I promise to catch up on all the news.

PS. His name is *Indigo James* :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

*PPS. CONGRATS to CHILLI!!!! Welcome ELEANORA PATRICIA!!!*


----------



## Amberyll23

Woohoo:happydance::dance::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS GRAND!!! And welcome to the world little Indigo James!!:yipee::dance::happydance:


I am so happy for you, Grand!!! *huge hugs* and happy tears!!!!


----------



## sparkle

Grand- amazing news!! Welcome to the world Indigo James! What a beautiful name too.

Chilli- congratulations on the birth of your girlie x


----------



## kizzyt

Grand!!! Amazing, well done honey, so so pleased for you and on my birthday too, great day!! ;)

Congrats chilli, hope you enjoy your daughter as much as I do mine xxx


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone!
Haven't posted in ages, but have managed to read all the posts along the way. 
Congrats Grand and Chilli.
6 days till my due date. Waiting..... Nervous..... scared...excited...Can't wait to meet my little girl.


----------



## Amberyll23

Thinking of you Lisa, not long now!! Hopefully we'll both be holding our little ladies by this time next week!


----------



## neffie

Grand - *CONGRATS!!!!* :dance: Enjoy your time with Indigo! Look forward to seeing pictures and hearing about your birth story.

Lisa - Good to hear from you. Not long to go now before the next baby boom arrives. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Congrats Grand & Chili... so exciting..

So my scan went perfect beautiful perfect little baby.. and stayed team yellow.. so excited for that too.. will upload pics hopefully later or tomorrow..


----------



## lilrojo

US Pics :cloud9:

More in my journal if anyone wants to have a look.. :)
 



Attached Files:







1012111927.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kizzyt

Well done lil!! Yay xx


----------



## sparkle

Lil- yay! So so happy for you!


----------



## shelleney

Argh!! Im missing for just a few short hours, and this all happens!! :growlmad:

CONGRATULATIONS CHILLI, and welcome to the world, Eleanora Patricia!! :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS GRAND, and welcome to the world, Indigo James!! :happydance:

Grand, I nearly PMd you yesterday, to ask why you were MIA. Thought there was something fishy going on in your absence! And wow! how lovely! and what a wonderful name :)

Lil - congrats on the scan, Hun :thumbup:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - glad you have ranked things up a notch in anticipation of little Grace's arrival. well done on getting the bags packed and in the car, and the carseat all set up. all prepared now! I hope Grace starts her appearance all on her own, but if not, its not long now til the induction! eek!! :happydance:

neffie - sorry to hear about your SIL. it must be a terrible shock for her, and all the family. But there's a good chance that this baby is perfectly fine, and I hope the further tests prove that. although I just wanna put out there, that even if your niece/nephew does have Down's they will be the most amazing child ever! I teach children with special needs, and a few of them have Down's, and they are the loveliest children I have ever met. So even if the "worst" happens, im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Bean - hello :hi:

Lisa - nice to hear from you. good luck with your due date coming up! :thumbup:

Bellas - Happy 38 weeks, Bump Buddy! :friends:

AFM: still here :growlmad: Just getting frustrated now. mild pains all day yesterday. went out for dinner with 4 friends last night, and had a lovely time (The Last Supper, perhaps?) Had a few more serious pains whilst there, but they soon settled down when I got home. No pains this morning, just a "clearout" again (sorry, TMI). No more plug/loss/discharge at all.
Hmm, what is going on?? I know you ladies have suggested getting the Midwife to check, and thanks for that advice (hugs) but here in the UK, they are abit more reserved about vaginal examinations than they are in the US. Usually they are not willing to check you unless you are in active labour, or are overdue and need a sweep....but I can ask, cant I?
In other news, I have my consultant appointment at the hospital today. Im a bit nervous, as I will basically be telling her that I dont care what she has to say, and I have already been booked in for a homebirth, and have my pool waiting in my living room. Oops! I bet that doesnt go down well....

Anyways, thats all my news today. lol. Hope you are all well :hugs:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Chilli & Grand!! :happydance::happydance:

Happy 38 weeks bump buddy Shell! And Amber for yest! xx

Lovely pic Lil, so glad it went well xx

:hi: everyone else

AFM no signs of labour yet but definately think bump is dropping so hopefully won't be too long. I have been taking rasberry leaf tablets for about 3 weeks now so hopefully they will help me! My friend swears by them! Also does anyone know when I can start using clary sage?

Thanks

xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

:baby::happydance::baby: CONGRATULATIONS CHILLI!!! :baby::happydance::baby:

&

:baby::happydance::baby:CONGRATULATIONS GRAND :baby::happydance::baby:​


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--aww hun what a beautiful little baby you have there growing inside of you, such wonderful pictures, and thank you for sharing them!!

Bellas/Shell--Happy 38 weeks ladies!!

shell--good for you :thumbup: in sticking to your guns at your appointment today, I hope it goes well! And I hope your mw does check you, just to at least get you some answers as to how far you are moving along. I totally understand the more reserved approach they have, but I can't see why a quick check wouldn't hurt, especially with all of your signs, like you said, a girl can ask! :flower:

bellas--good to hear that baby is dropping, I am sure your signs are not that far off, keeping my fx'd for you!!

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies, hope your day is going well!

AFM: Growth scan today and...wow :shock:...I have an 8 1/2 lb little girl inside of me---boy did she have a growth spurt in the last few weeks! 88th percentile, the little tubby!!! I truly hope she decides to come on her own in the next few days but at least my induction is less than a week away, phew! Given her size though, I have a feeling a C-Section is in my future unless my body decides to buck up and loosen up, which I really hope it does! I have also read that u/s measurements can be off, so hopefully she is not quite that big, but we shall see!


----------



## milosmum

Right ladies sorry it has taken so long but NO mobile or internet signal in hospital! 

My yellow bump turned BLUE! Baby Callum Hunter David was born 9/10/11 at 11.32pm. Weighing just 5lb 9oz (don't you love those accurate growth scans!) 

Birth plan went all to pot - started off overnight went to midwife lead unit failed to progress so ended up at the RVI in Newcastle on pitocin drip and he arrived very rapidly after that! More details when I get a chance.

Been back at the lovely MLU for 3 days to recuperate and start breast feeding so we have just got home. Off to cuddle my 3 boys (DH, Milo and Callum) more later xxx

PS congratulations Chilli and Grand.
Grand - can't believe we had our little boys within an hour of each other! xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Congrats Milo on your little boy.. :)


----------



## sparkle

congratulations Milo on your baby boy!!
I can't believe how many little bubbas we have on our thread now!!


----------



## LiSa2010

WELCOME ELEANORA PATRICIA, INDIGO JAMES, and CALLUM HUNTER DAVID!!!!!!

huge congrats ladies!!!!!!!! 

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Vixmar

*WELCOME ELEANORA PATRICIA, INDIGO JAMES, and CALLUM HUNTER DAVID!!!!!!*

Wow cant beleive how our groups grown so quickley..... CONGRATS MUMS

I HAVE LIBBY SLEEPING ON MY CHEST SO CANT TYPEWELL LOL X


----------



## Amberyll23

Yay! :happydance::headspin::yipee:CONGRATULATIONS MILOS and WELCOME BABY CALLUM!!! :happydance::headspin::yipee:

So happy for you and glad you are home snuggling up already with your boys!


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Milos!! :happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

*CONGRATULATIONS CHILLI!! Welcome Eleanora Patricia!!

CONGRATULATIONS GRAND!! Welcome Indigo James!!

CONGRATULATIONS MILO!! Welcome Callum Hunter David!!*


Afm I'm back from New Brunswick! We had a great working trip. Looked at a bunch of possibilities for purchasing another multi unit building and are going to put in an offer. So hopefully that goes well. We went swimming in the hotel every morning and night, which I loved! Its sooo nice to just float weightless for a while. Also had a few hot tubs, which felt amazing!! I asked my midwife before we left if it would be ok and she said no problem. Had an other midwife appointment yesterday which went well. LO is growing perfectly! Now spending the day cooking up some big batches of chili and a few other dishes for the boys. They are going to re shingle our roof this weekend. And us girls are heading to the spa for a renewal retreat weekend! Cant wait for a massage!. Anyway this will be my last big outing for a while as time is getting close. I'll catch up again as soon as I'm home!


----------



## neffie

Milos - *CONGRATS!!!!* :happydance: Glad to hear that all went well. Enjoy your time with Callum, and we look forward to seeing some pics when you have a breather.


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations mills,fabulous news!! How many babies have we got now? Cant believe how quickly they have started coming!!

Shell, how did your appt go?

Amber, my baby was 8.5 lbs, dont worry, it's not too big and as others have said growth scans are not that accurate!!

As for me, georgie has put on 6.5oz since sat and grown 4cms since birth, what a big girl :) she's more adorable every day and is sleeping really well in-between feeds, I am so glad I stopped breast feeding!! Went shopping today to try to get some new clothes as I've lost all but 4lb of my baby weight but didn't get much as I have lost my shopping mojo! Just want to buy baby stuff!! Have a docs appt tomorrow, I think my antibiotics have worked as my stitches feel a lot better so going to get him to check!! X


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS MILOS!! welcome to the world baby Callum Hunter David!!

Sorry to hear your birth didnt go to plan, Milos. Looking forward to reading the full birth story, and seeing pics of your little boy. Isnt he tiny???
xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - thanks for asking. It was my consultant appointment at the hospital today, but I have my midwife appointment at my Doctors surgery tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow afternoon. Wow, Grace is a big girl! although ive heard that growth scans scan be up to 1lb off either side (hope that means Grace is 7 1/2 lbs, and not 9 1/2 lbs!)
Hope she makes an appearance before your scheduled induction next week. Keeping my fingers crossed for you....

Imp - sounds like you had a great trip! and im so jealous of your planned spa retreat! hope you have a wonderfully relaxing time....

Kizzy - thanks for asking about my appointment. It went well, I will go into detail in a minute. Georgie is just sooo cute! I love it when you upload new pics on facebook! glad to hear she is growing and sleeping so well. and great news on your weight loss! well done you! good luck for your doctors appointment tomorrow....

AFM: i had my consultant appointment at the hospital this morning. I decided to take a brisk walk down there, to see if it would get my labour moving better. It took me 35 minutes of brisk walking. Anyways, when I got in there, they took my blood pressure as usual, but it was sky-high due to the fast walk! they had to take it 4 times over the space of 40 minutes, before it finally came down to normal! the midwife was starting to get worried that I would have to be admitted for hypertension!

anyways, the consultant eventually came in, and said that she had spoken to the pharmacist, who said that there was no known link between my food allergies, and an allergy to the syntometrine jab (well, durr!) so she said I was fine to have my homebirth! (although I was gonna go ahead without her permission, it felt good to have her support, I suppose?)

however, she then says that when she spoke to the pharmacist, she found out that apparently there IS a link between my food allergies, and an allergy to epidural/spinal anaesthesia. so she sent me off to talk to an anaesthetist about my options should I need to be transferred into hospital, and require any anaesthesia. after a long wait to see the anaesthetist, I was eventually told that the phramacist was wrong, and there is NO link. so I would be fine to have an epidural or spinal if needed. ARGH! what is wrong with these people?! 

so basically, I have been at NO RISK all this time. grr! its a good job I put my foot down and insisted on the homebirth, rather than listen to the silly consultant. sorry for the rant....

xx


----------



## neffie

Lil - Glad to hear that everything went well with your scan. :) Lovely pics! I'm guessing boy. :winkwink:

Shell - Happy 38 weeks! Gosh, what a roller coaster you've been on with all the back and forth between the midwife/consultant/pharmacist. :wacko: That's great that you are low risk and will get your home birth after all. Are you going to have the mw check your progress at tomorrow's appointment?

Bellas - Happy 38 weeks! The dropping bump sounds like things will start moving soon.

Amber - Looks like you've got a healthy little girl in there. I wouldn't worry too much about her size...you don't have too much longer to go. I hope that your body starts doing the trick on it's own, and she gets here before your induction. :thumbup:

Imp - Enjoy your time at the spa!

Kizzy - Glad to hear that Georgina is growing nice and strong. And :thumbup: 
for already losing most of the weight.

AFM, finished getting my stuff out of Coco's future closet. Boy, was it a doozie. :wacko: Took WAY longer than expected. The nursery wall decor for one of the walls has been delivered, so plan to work on that over the weekend. Thanks for the words of support and reassurance regarding my sister in law. Still hard to have a sense of complete normality with everything she's going through, but all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Anna Purna

:dance: Welcome Indigo and Callum! :dance:

So happy for both of you. It doesn't seem so long ago that we were crying over the 2WW together, and now your dreams have come true. :cry: (happy tears!) :cloud9:

Who's next????

Amber: When I was born I was over 9lbs - I was a little tubby. :haha: Don't worry, you can handle it!

Shell: So glad to hear you can have the home birth you wanted. Dealing with 'professionals' who have no idea what they're talking about can be so frustrating, though!

:hi: Hello and best wishes to everyone else!!


----------



## bethenasia

I just want to start by saying congrats to all of the new mommas in here! Wow! There was a boom in births while I was away!:happydance:

I've been reading everybody's posts through subscription, but I haven't felt up to posting. Sorry. :blush:

I'm currently days away from being 20 weeks! I know. I can't believe it either! My (pre-existing) diabetes has been kicking me in the rear though. I passed out a couple of weeks ago due to low blood sugar and the paramedics had to be called. It shook me up a bit and has caused me to try to be even more careful than I was before (and I was super careful before!). But I'm fine and baby's fine. :)

On October 19th, I go for a Level 2 ultrasound (due to diabetes) to check how the baby is growing and developing and to see if any defects due to diabetic issues have arisen. Crossing our fingers that this baby is as healthy as any other baby out there not born to a diabetic mother. We'll also be finding out the gender. :happydance: Team yellow :yellow: for now, but this time next week, I'll be team Pink :pink: or team Blue :blue:. And, believe me, we have a name picked out for both teams. 

I hope you guys welcome me back with the open arms you usually have for slackers like me. You can always find me on my blog though (https://thebethchronicles.blogspot.com) I'm still shocked that I've made it this far! And to think, I'm over halfway there!


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back, Beth!! I wondered where you were and what you were up to. Great to hear from you :hugs:
Wow, I cant believe that you are almost half way there, it only seems like yesterday that you got your BFP (to me, anyways).
How exciting that you will be finding out what Team you are on next week! Please log on and update us if you can. would love to see your scan pics and hear your baby names... :pink: or :blue:
Regarding the diabetes, I know it must be very stressful for you. I have no experience of diabetes, so I wouldnt be much help. However, Im sure Amber wouldnt mind me offering her up as your buddy. She has GD, and is coping very well with it all. We are so proud of her. And her baby Grace is doing very well, so its not all doom and gloom.
Good luck with everything, Hun. and keep in touch :friends:
xx


----------



## sparkle

No time for a proper post but I just wanted to say....
Shell- I am so so happy that you are on this thread. You always have something lovely and supportive to say and you never forget us. I am so so touched by your care and consideration. Good luck with the midwife today.

Ps Cormack finally on the mend! Woo!!


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - your message made me cry (pregnancy hormones?) thankyou for your kind words. Also, Im so glad to hear that C is on the mend. That must be a weight off your mind. Hope you and your Mum are as well as can be expected :hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

I agree with that post about shell, so true! I am always amazed how well you remember everyone's stories and make personal messages to each individual, it's lovely xx shell for prime minister!! Haha xx


----------



## shelleney

Prime Minister?! ooh no! id hate that!! :haha:

Thanks Kizzy, you are really sweet. How are you and Georgie today?

xx


----------



## shelleney

Anna Purna said:


> Who's next????

Anna, there are 5 more babies due in October (including mine, eek!)

Lisa7 : October 18th 2011
Mumatmadhouse : October 20th 2011
Amberyll23 : October 26th 2011 
BellasMummy : October 27th 2011
Shelleney : October 27th 2011 

xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

:baby::flower::happydance::baby: CONGRATULATIONS MILOSMUM :baby::happydance::flower::baby:


----------



## sparkle

Cormacks birthday is October 28th. I wonder if anyone will come on his birthday!

Shell- sorry for making you cry I just really felt it and have for a while. I had a pretty rough day yesterday but am feeling more positive today and have only cried once so far (oh left a green pen in his trousers and I put them in the washing machine!) xx


----------



## shelleney

Glad you are feeling better today Sparkle. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

So, Ive just returned home from my Midwife appointment. She wasn't very helpful to be honest (although I was expecting this anyway, so didnt feel too let down).
I explained that I have had 2 shows, backache, stomach cramps, etc for the last 8 days. She said that it all sounds very positive, and that in first-time mums it can take a few weeks for these early symptoms to turn into anything more serious. 
I asked if she would check to see what my cervix is doing, but she said no. She said its policy to only do internals after 41 weeks (membrane sweep) or during active labour.
She did say that it sounds as though my cervix must be softening and shortnening if I have managed to lose 2 shows, but I will need to have stronger contractions before I begin dilating...
Although I did get some good news - 4 weeks ago, Bo's head was "free"; 2 weeks ago, it was "at the pelvic brim"; and today, it is 2/5 engaged! woohoo! 
So, im just waiting.... :coffee:

Hope you are all having a nice Friday
xx


----------



## neffie

Anna - Not long now until your scan. :thumbup:

Beth - Good to hear from you! Looking forward to hearing next week what team you're on. Sorry to hear about the diabetes, but sounds like as long as you're taking care of yourself and monitoring it closely, you have nothing to worry about. And happy 20 weeks in advance! :flower:

Sparkle - Glad to hear that C is feeling better. :thumbup:

Shell - Grrrrrrr, sorry to hear that the midwife didn't check your cervix. :growlmad: Great news though on the positioning of Bo's head. :thumbup: Things should start happening soon...they have to, right? And ditto to what the others have said about your caring & thoughtful posts!


----------



## Beanwood

Milo and Grand Congratulations. Hope you are both well.

Amber- Hoping that you are ok and that things happen before induction. I agree with others about growth scans - they are not always accurate.

Vix - How are you doing?

Imp - Have a great time with your friends. Sounds fun.

Kizzy - Glad your antibiotics are working - stitches must be uncomfortable.

Shell - Glad you have finally got all that sorted and you can look forwar to your homebirth.
Its frustrating that MW won't give u a sweep. I had one when I was 2 days overdue with my second - they must have differnt opinions.

Anna - Hi how are you?

Beth - 20 weeks - wow.

Sparkle - Good to hear that Cormack is on the mend. 

Hope I have not missed anyone. Had to get my note pad out and write notes again as so many pages to read.

Incase I have missed anyone then Hi and Sorry. XX

Ohh Neffie I missed you and you were on my list - doh. You do sound busy hun clearing out and decorating. Hope you are ok. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday ladies and babies!

Imp--wow, sounds like the type of working trip I would like to go on! :winkwink: I am glad you had a good time and that your appointment went well! Good luck with the shingling!

Kizzy--:thumbup: on Georgie sleeping so well between feeds, and the weight loss already! Good job! I am sure your shopping mojo will return soon! Also hope your appointment goes well today!

Shell--I agree with the other ladies, you are a very special lady, always keeping track of us all and remembering anniversaries and special days! And I have not forgotten how your job is to care for special needs children--it takes a really special person to do that job. Much love to you hun! :hugs:

I am glad to hear that your appointment yesterday with the consultant resulted with the all clear for your home birth! Although I totally agree it is so frustrating that you had to go through all of that rigamaroll! Silly specialists!

Sorry to hear your MW did not grant your request to check you, even though you kind of anticipated that she would not, it certainly would have been nice for her to make an exception just to let you know how things are progressing! But I guess we will be finding that out in the coming days as I have a feeling Bo is going to let you know she is coming very soon!!

Neffie--good job on clearing out the closet! I have to confess, Grace and I are going to be sharing hers for the foreseeable future as the closet is one thing I have not gotten to! haha (we also store all of our extra bedding and blankets in that closet, so I am trying to find them all a new home!) Good luck on putting up the wall decor this weekend! That should be a lot of fun!!

Anna--good luck with your scan, thinking of you hun! And thanks for the PMA on Grace's weight--I was a little chubby myself (9 1/2 lbs!) when I was born, but I was also 2 weeks late!! :blush:

Beth--wb and so good to hear from you!!! happy soon to be 20 weeks hun and I can't wait to hear the results of your scan and see the pics!! So excited for you! I have had a sugar scare myself once this pregnancy with low sugar, I got really, really dizzy--it was scary! I know I have GD as opposed to your pre-existing Type II, but I am more than happy to be an ear for you should you like to chat about any concerns or issues, the GD and all the extra testing, finger pricking, shots and monitoring involved has really been an eye-opener for me! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun that the U/S shows a happy, healthy growing little babe!

Sparkle--:yipee: for Cormack feeling better, wonderful news hun!

Bean--Happy 34 weeks hun! How are things going with you?

:hi: to all the other ladies and the new mommies!

AFM: Had my next to last NST this morning, Grace was being her Diva self again today and was preferring to sleep instead of moving around, so we were in there a bit longer than usual. Doctor had to use some sort of vibrating device to wake her up, and boy did she, haha (I think she was a bit put out to be honest with all the kicking she did after that!).

I expressed my concern about the u/s yesterday and the doctor told me not to be worried at all, Grace is not too big. She did say that Grace's belly is a little on the larger side (chubby!), so we will have to be careful of shoulder dystosia (sp?) at delivery. She also did not seem too concerned about my pelvic measurements at this time. C-Section not ruled out, but we are a go for trying the induction route first (unless Grace comes naturally first, which would be great!). On exam today, cervix is still only open about a fingertip, but it is soft and I am 50% effaced and Grace is dropping into place. So even if she doesnt come on her own, it looks like she is at least getting things started so it should not be that bad! 

Thank you all by the way about your postive comments with all my concerns about Grace and her weight. I was beating myself up over it yesterday thinking I did something wrong, when I had been trying so hard to follow diet and md to the letter!! 

Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Shell I agree with everyone else... you are so sweet and remember us all in your posts.. hope you are doing well and sorry no check.. hope bo decides to come soon.. 

Sparkle-happy to hear c is on the mend.. and you can relax a bit about him..

All the new mommies hope you are all doing well.. :)

Cant wait to see who is next..

and Beth so happy your doing so well and almost 20 weeks.. its great to get to this point.. only a few more and we will be at V day..


----------



## shelleney

neffie - well done for getting Coco's closet sorted! :thumbup: I hope you have fun doing the wall decorations in the nursery this weekend. Still keeping you, your SIL and your whole family in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Bean - hi Hun. how are you? Happy 38 weeks! not long now.... :dance:

Amber - I always love to hear about Grace's diva antics at your NSTs. Glad they are still going well. Im sure her chubby tummy will not cause any problems with the delivery, try not to worry. and you definitely havent been doing anything wrong at all! please dont beat yourself up, because you have done everything possible throughout your whole pregnancy to make sure that Grace is safe and healthy :hugs:

Lil - hi. how are you? :)

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: I am trully touched, and humbled by all of your kind messages. I do not say these things to try and get recognition, I say them because I mean them. I consider the ladies in this group to be some of my closet friends in the world. We have all been through so much together, and I really care about you all. When you have bad news, I am trully heartbroken for you. when you have good news, I am so excited for you. And when you are worried or confused, I want to do everything I can to advise and support you....I cant wait until we are all holding our rainbow babies in our arms, and hope to keep in touch with you all throughout parenthood as well. :friends:
xx


----------



## Lisa7

Aren't we just an emotional\hormonal bunch. So much love on this thread. Seriously, this is such a great and positive group. Beth, I too hadn't posted in a long time, and was welcomed back with open arms. Thank you all for being so great. I am so excited for all of us. We will all have our babies soon. It's been exciting and stressful, fun and worrisome at times but I am confident that the good PMA and support will bring perfect happy outcomes for all.


----------



## shelleney

You're next on the list, Lisa! Good luck! :flower:
xx


----------



## angelashope

Congrats and welcome little ones, I cant keep up with all the bambinos and ladies ready to go, pretty exciting and yep youve all made the journey so much smoother!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw its so nice that everybody is routing so much for each other. Read those last posts and felt very positive and so glad to be part of this group. XX


----------



## Vixmar

Morning ladies!!!

Well done Milo!!

I too agree, Shell, your words of comfort from our ectopic to Libbys birth have been a great source of comfort at such a time of ups and huge downs, its amazing that u remember everyone in your posts! I have to write important things down on my hand before I start to post!! I feel I know some of you ladies personally even though we have never met! I feel I can vent my anger/sadness/happiness etc on here and not be judged, where as sometimes I have to keep these feelings to myself at home!!
AFM-
Libby was weighted on Wednesday, she's gone from 8lb 8oz to 8lb 11oz which isn't a lot compared to my first too babys! The midwife didn't measure her, infact she hasn't so much as touched her!! I also haven't been touched!! Because the midwife knows I work in surgery and knows of my medical knoledge, she's kinda left me too it!! Even when leaving hospital I was told I really should take clexane home as my BMI is 31 to reduce risks on a DVT, but the midwife kinda said 'well ya know what to look out for so its up to you' I almost wish none of them knew me so they treat me as a admin assistant or any other person lol I was gob smacked that even though I HAVEN'T bled since having Libby (a little bloody discharge for first 2days not even enough for mat pad) my uterus had not been felt!! I could be cooking up a huge blood clot and in risk of huge and dangerous bleed (altho I know I'm not) The midwife has now discharged me from her care, and as I live on a boundry of Dewsbury, Huddersfield and Wakefield, the Wakefield health visitors don't want me as I have a Dewsbury doctor, Dewsbury don't want me as I have a Wakefield post code! And Hudds say I'm not in their area!! Ffs pull ya finger out of ur backsides!!! So at the moment midwifes left voice mails with tom dick and harry and I've heard nothing as yet!! I truly hope, no first time mum I treat like this! I know I'm fine, and my baby, my tearfulness has gone and I'm aware of the signs of deppresion coming back but what about 1st time mums who don't!! Makes no wonder some ladies get so down the harm their children and even theirselfs!! I work for the NHS and I have to say I feel very let down by them!!
How have any of u other mums found your care!?
Exepts Shell as I know what u mean about your home birth and that lack of communication and being told so many diff things about ur home birth! I had the same with my STREP B, and it turned out I COULD have had my home birth, but wasn't told that until I'd given birth! And by that time I was so happy she was here I wasn't cross!! 

Hope everyone else is good, still 5 babys to be born this month!! Wow!! Xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry i havent been about but life got so hectic i just couldnt keep up with all the posts on such an active thread. 

I just wanted to pop in and say that i had baby Skye at 11.25pm on wednesday 12th after a very swift labour. She is completely perfect in every way and i feel so very blessed to have her finally in my arms, safe and sound. 
Congratulations to the ladies who have their babies already and lots of luck to those still waiting. I wish each of you the very best and want to thank you all for being there to help me through the ups and downs since last december. You are all very special ladies xx


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations mumatmadhouse! Welcome to the world baby Skye! Xx


----------



## Vixmar

Welcome Skye!! Well done mumatmadhouse!! 
Jesus I'm so broody!!! I want to do it again tomorrow!! Ha ha xx


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations mumatmadhouse. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats mumatmadhouse and welcome baby Skye!!

Vix, youre mad, i never want to do it again!! ;) haha!


----------



## Vixmar

kizzyt said:


> Congrats mumatmadhouse and welcome baby Skye!!
> 
> Vix, youre mad, i never want to do it again!! ;) haha!

Really!?? I felt that way after Jess and then Zack due to their births, maybe its my hormones making me this way, but I can't imagen never being pregnant again!!! Andy was due for snip on 7th nov, but I've asked him to consider putting it off until I'm sure about it, Andys 38 and his eldest child is 19, and he's afraid of being a 'older' parent, and doesn't want anymore children, but he also doesn't want to have the snip done and it come between us in yrs to come as I'm 24 and maybe somewhere down the line I may want another!! Ohhhh I dunno I'm confused and broody!!! Ha ha let's hope its the hormones!!! X


----------



## shelleney

Congrats again Mumatmadhouse :dance:
Thanks for popping in and letting us all know.
Take care :hugs:
xx


----------



## angelashope

Welcome baby Skye!!!!!


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Mumatmadhouse :happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## kizzyt

I am definitely not broody and altho we love georgina to bits I think we are done with just one, I am 36 tho so that's maybe why! Who knows, I might get broody again one day when it all feels like a distant memory but right now I'd never ever want to go through labour again :)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Mumatmadhouse!!!! Welcome baby skye.. :)


----------



## milosmum

congratulations mumatthemadhouse, hope yo are home safe and well with little skye x

hope everyone else is doing well with bumps and babies.

Shellney i have to agree with your sentiments about the support and friendship on this board it has meant the world to me over the last few months as well x i was really worked up in hospital when i could not get mmobile signal to update you all with our arrival! 

Anyway all going well, just trying to get back to sleep after a feed but its getting light outside and i cant seem to drift off! So much for sleep when they sleep! Will try to post photos later since this silly new version of baby and bump wont seem to let me do it from my mobile xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Milo hope you can get some sleep soon.

Vix - its understandable that at 24 you dont want dh to get the snip.

I am 34 - will be 35 a week after the baby is due and my dh is 41. We were originally having 2 but after the second I really wanted another one. I convinced him thank goodness. This will definetly be my last time. People keep saying I bet you are fed up of being pregnant - I say No I am quite happy for my little baby to stay inside I am in no hurry. 

My littlest, the three year old got the baby doll out yesterday and wanted to feed it. He said "mommy when you have the baby can I hold your boobs whilst you feed the baby". He is such a cutie. 

Hi all hope you have a good day. XX


----------



## kizzyt

> My littlest, the three year old got the baby doll out yesterday and wanted to feed it. He said "mommy when you have the baby can I hold your boobs whilst you feed the baby". He is such a cutie.
> 
> Hi all hope you have a good day. XX

So cute!!


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance:Congrats Mum!! And welcome Baby Skye!! :happydance:

Vix--I can't believe you have been discharged already with your concerns! I really hope that they return your calls, that is insane, especially since you DO know the trouble signs to look out for. Please keep us posted and I will be thinking of you!

I think my care has been very good (maybe overly so), but then again I am in the states with pretty good health insurance--my DH says that I can't sneeze without them wanting to run a test about it! I will let you know after Grace is here though, I'm very nervous about the delivery with Grace's size, induction and possible C-Section in the mix. I'm a control freak by nature, and this is something I feel is out of my control, and I am not happy about it! :nope:

Bean--your little one is too cute, you can tell by what he said that he is going to be such a good big brother! 

Lisa/Shell/Bellas--how are you ladies progressing?!

AFM: nothing much to report. More cramps and lower back pain is starting. Ive been cleaning the house like a madwoman (maybe that is nesting? and a sign?). Also feeling some cervical pain--similar to when I had my miscarriage at home--possibly my cervix dilating? Not sure as this is my first!

On having more babies, I will probably wait to see how this one goes! I am 37 and DH is 38, and we have always wanted 2 children, so we will see! 

Oh, and are any of you ladies interested in starting a FF Baby thread or something for us to keep in touch? I don't want to lose touch with any of you after our little ones are here!! Like someone else said, I feel like I know you ladies personally, and would love to stay in touch!! Oh, and like I said before, if you want to friend me on Facebook, my name is Belinda Lison (picture is me with my blonde highlights in a grey sweater in front of blinds). 

Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!!


----------



## kizzyt

I am up for a baby thread, defo!! I am rubbish at starting threads tho so someone else will need to start it ;)


----------



## Lisa7

Congrats mumatmadhouse and welcome baby Skye!!

No significant signs of baby coming yet. This is a good thing since I am at the ER with my DH. He may have appendicitis. We have been here for 4 hours already and are still waiting for our ultrasound for diagnosis. Hope it's not that. I don't want him in surgery while i'm in labor that would really suck for both of us.


----------



## Vixmar

Beanwood said:


> Hi all
> 
> Milo hope you can get some sleep soon.
> 
> Vix - its understandable that at 24 you dont want dh to get the snip.
> 
> I am 34 - will be 35 a week after the baby is due and my dh is 41. We were originally having 2 but after the second I really wanted another one. I convinced him thank goodness. This will definetly be my last time. People keep saying I bet you are fed up of being pregnant - I say No I am quite happy for my little baby to stay inside I am in no hurry.
> 
> My littlest, the three year old got the baby doll out yesterday and wanted to feed it. He said "mommy when you have the baby can I hold your boobs whilst you feed the baby". He is such a cutie.
> 
> Hi all hope you have a good day. XX

That's soooo cute!! 3yr old is such a good age!! My son is 3 and we bought him a teddy from Libby as he took a shine to one she was bought, as I bf for first few days he had seen it, and keeps sticking teddy up his top for 'booby time' 
Such a adorable age!! X


----------



## Beanwood

Aw vix bless your little one doing that with the teddy. They are so funny arent they. XX

I am avoiding the where will the baby come out questions at the moment from them at the moment aswell. I chickened out and said to my 6 year old to go and get his body book out. How bad is that. Need a good way to explain it to him. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Lisa - How is your DH - I really hope that it is not appendictis - XX

Oh and I would definetky join a new thread when baby here. XX

Hi all XXXXX


----------



## Vixmar

Amberyll23 said:


> :happydance:Congrats Mum!! And welcome Baby Skye!! :happydance:
> 
> Vix--I can't believe you have been discharged already with your concerns! I really hope that they return your calls, that is insane, especially since you DO know the trouble signs to look out for. Please keep us posted and I will be thinking of you!
> 
> I think my care has been very good (maybe overly so), but then again I am in the states with pretty good health insurance--my DH says that I can't sneeze without them wanting to run a test about it! I will let you know after Grace is here though, I'm very nervous about the delivery with Grace's size, induction and possible C-Section in the mix. I'm a control freak by nature, and this is something I feel is out of my control, and I am not happy about it! :nope:
> 
> Bean--your little one is too cute, you can tell by what he said that he is going to be such a good big brother!
> 
> Lisa/Shell/Bellas--how are you ladies progressing?!
> 
> AFM: nothing much to report. More cramps and lower back pain is starting. Ive been cleaning the house like a madwoman (maybe that is nesting? and a sign?). Also feeling some cervical pain--similar to when I had my miscarriage at home--possibly my cervix dilating? Not sure as this is my first!
> 
> On having more babies, I will probably wait to see how this one goes! I am 37 and DH is 38, and we have always wanted 2 children, so we will see!
> 
> Oh, and are any of you ladies interested in starting a FF Baby thread or something for us to keep in touch? I don't want to lose touch with any of you after our little ones are here!! Like someone else said, I feel like I know you ladies personally, and would love to stay in touch!! Oh, and like I said before, if you want to friend me on Facebook, my name is Belinda Lison (picture is me with my blonde highlights in a grey sweater in front of blinds).
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!!

My first 2 babys were 9lb 2oz and I gave birth naturally with the help of forcepts and vontuse (unrelated to size of babys) I hope you have the same!! Also the pain down their, I had that just before birth so fingers crossed, I'm goiing to search for u on fb, my name is vicky thompson x


----------



## Vixmar

Beanwood said:


> Aw vix bless your little one doing that with the teddy. They are so funny arent they. XX
> 
> I am avoiding the where will the baby come out questions at the moment from them at the moment aswell. I chickened out and said to my 6 year old to go and get his body book out. How bad is that. Need a good way to explain it to him. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Lisa - How is your DH - I really hope that it is not appendictis - XX
> 
> Oh and I would definetky join a new thread when baby here. XX
> 
> Hi all XXXXX

My eldest is 8, when she was about 7 she asked, I explained that when mummy and a daddy love each other, daddy gives mummy a seed, mummy swallows the seed and a baby grows! I did tell her that baby comes from down their, as she knows I had periods and I explained peroids where when every month that daddy didn't give me a seed my flew bled because it didn't need the bed the blood had made for the baby!! Its crazy I know but she put me on the spot!! And she's never questioned it yet!! She now knows about my ectopic, I explained the seed got stuck and couldn't grow so the docs took it out! I know soon she will learn about sex at school but for now she knows enough!
I think depending on your child maturity depends on what you choose to tell them. Good luck with it! X

Lisa - I hope DH recovered as soon as!!
X


----------



## SKAV

grandbleu said:


> Yikes where did BNB go in my absence - don't like the new format but then I'm a traditionalist and once I get used to something I don't adapt well - Oh well. :wacko:
> 
> So I've been quiet because I had my baby boy!!! :baby: just past Sunday night into Monday early morning 10/10/2011 - 12:12 am - just after midnight. I have a long birth story (which I will post later plus pics) but I'm super super super knackered still so it may not be for another day or two.
> 
> I'll let you know that we love our wee man and he's just such a miracle...I burst in to tears when I had him skin to skin right after birth (I pulled him out - well when the doctor had gotten the head and shoulders for me) it was so emotional especially thinking about wee nut and the whole 3 year journey it took to get to this baby - it was a birth that didn't go according to plan (out the window!) but I wouldn't change it for the world. Thank you ladies for all your support throughout this whole year from loss to birth...you've all been amazing - starting to tear up (they were right about these hormonal moments...bursting in to joy tears all the time now) - Once I get my strength back I promise to catch up on all the news.
> 
> PS. His name is *Indigo James* :flower:

https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/a2dox/Animated%20Icons/Congratulations_blink.gif

I tried to contact you through PM and posted on your journal but was always a silent stalker...Am so happy for you Grandbleu :hugs:

*WELCOME INDIGO JAMES *


----------



## kizzyt

Lisa, hope your dh is ok cx


----------



## Amberyll23

Vix--thank you for the info hun, always good to hear positive stories about delivering larger babes naturally (I was 9 1/2 lbs at birth and got lodged/stuck so my mother needed an emergency C-Section--I am so afraid of that happening with Grace!!) and I will definitely add you on FB!!

Lisa--oh goodness my dear, I hope your DH is ok and bubs waits until he is taken care of. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks for that advice Vix. XXX


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, thank you for your thoughts. DH does not have appendicitis. Thank goodness, no surgery. After an inconclusive abdominal ultrasound he had a CT scan and was diagnosed with diverticulitis. It's a bowel condition that can become quite serious if not treated. He has to take 5 antibiotics a day for the next 10 days. Then he will have to learn to manage this condition through his diet. It can flare up again. It's a chronic condition that can be managed but not completely "cured". So it's not great news but it could have been much worse. He was is so much pain but is already starting to feel better. 
Babe has not made any indications of being ready to come out. It's good for now because DH needs a few days to get better to be able to support me through labour. But I am so excited to meet her and just can't wait. My due date is tomorrow.
Hope everyone is well. Vix I really like the "where do babies come from story" very cute.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Vix-I hope you manage to find a health visitor to attend you. this is very silly (and dangerous) that they are passing you back from one area to the next. and I cant believe that the midwives werent interested in you postnatally either. How terrible! :nope: they do say that maternity services in the NHS are falling apart - I guess its true.... Glad you and Libby are doing so well. and I understand you not wanting your DH to get the snip just yet. Im also 24 like you, and couldnt imagine that decision at such a young age (although this is only my first, and I would like at least one more, if I am lucky enough) :cloud9:

Amber- ooh, the nesting sounds like a positive symptom! and so does the cervical pain (although im sorry that it reminds you of your m/c) :hugs: I hope that things are happening for you - otherwise, induction tomorrow!! how exciting!! Baby Grace, we will be meeting you very soon!! :dance: also, I would love to join a Femmes Fetales Rainbow Babies thread over in baby club (when my baby gets here of course....)

Lisa- so sorry to hear about your husband's illness. thats the last thing you need at this moment in time, isnt it? :hugs: Im glad to hear that it wasnt something more serious, but still, it must be awful for him. Im thinking of you both, and hoping he feels better in time to support you during your labour and birth. Good luck, and keep us posted! :flower:

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

AFM: those of you in the UK will see the time that I posted this, and notice that its just past 5am. Im not usually up at this time of day - but I *think* my waters may have broken. isnt it funny how you can just *think*, but not be sure?!
Basically, I woke up just before 5am, feeling quite damp. I went to the bathroom, and found my underwear and pyjama bottoms to be wet/damp. I wasnt sure if I had perhaps peed myself a little? or if I just had a lot of discharge? 
So ive put clean underwear on, with a pad inside. and at 6am, Im gonna go to the bathroom and check to see what is on the pad.
Ive left OH asleep in bed, and come downstairs, as I do not want to disturb him (especially if its a false alarm!)
I will keep you all posted ladies. Hope you have a good day....
xx


----------



## milosmum

good luck shellney what you described is exactly how my waters broke and it all began. Fingers crossed your contractions start soon and we have another new arrival asap.

Good luck with the induction amber don't worry about grace's size one of my best friends has 2 boys her first was 11lb 13oz delivered with forceps and epidural. Her second was 11lb 3oz induced on his due date arrived within 12 hours and she pushed him out herself!

aFM doing well with callum feeding going well midwife visited yesterday and was happy with us both. Health visitor coming tomorrow so i hope she weighs him i am desperate to check that my wee man is getting bigger. Still not found time to sort out photos for you all but i will try asap xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Good luck Shell. Hope thsi is the start for you. XX


----------



## Beanwood

a year ago today I had my dating scan and found out that my baby had not developed. 
I am so lucky to be pregnant again but still feel so sad.

XX


----------



## shelleney

Aww Bean :hugs:
Thinking of you today, on your Angel's anniversary :angel:
Try to stay positive for your rainbow baby :baby:
xx


----------



## shelleney

So glad everything is going so well with Callum, Milos, and that he is feeding well. Hope he has gained a good amount of weight when the health visitor weighs him. Looking forward to you uploading those pics.... :)
xx


----------



## sparkle

Shell- eeek so exciting!! I have to say I said exactly the same when my waters broke. It turned out to be my forwaters (?) the ones that were in front of Cormacks head when my actual waters came later that day I really knew about it!!
Thinking of you xxx

Afm- c back in nursery yesterday! He settled really well, so pleased. I now have a stinking cold however and am planning on returning to bed once I've dropped him...


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Sparkle. Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Go back to bed and get some rest! Glad to hear Cormack is better, and has settled back into nursery.
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Thinking of you bean xx

Shell, wohooooooooo so excited for you, hope this is it!! Xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Ohhhh Shell!!! I'm excited for you!! (I'm sooooo broody lol) my waters have always gone with a pop and no mistaking they have gone, but my freind who laboured at home just had a trickle and I though she'd wee'd herself but it was her fore waters!! So good luck and can't wait to here!! The hospital can check if they've gone with a piece of special paper if your still not sure! 
I'm loving the new B and B on my phone! So easy to post! x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Shell - hope this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

I saw my baby today. :cloud9:
He/she measures right on at 7w3d and has a heartbeat of 158bpm. 
I'm still in shock. I was truly expecting the worst, like it could never possibly happen to me. I'm just...wow.
As we were leaving the clinic, I asked DH if he wanted to look at the pictures of Blobby McGee...I guess that's my new nickname for the bean. Now I have the Janis Joplin song in my head...:haha:
I'll scan the (blurry) pictures and post them later tonight. 

Shell: Keep us updated! Today could be the day you meet your rainbow baby! :cloud9: I'll be thinking of you. 

Beanwood: Anniversaries are hard. Take time to grieve, but feel extra grateful for the rainbow baby you now have. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Anna- what wonderful news!! I'm so glad Blobby McGee is measuring perfectly! Xx


----------



## shelleney

Congrats again, Anna :dance:
And Blobby McGee is a great name! :haha:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Anna! xx 

Good luck Shell, hope this is it for you!! xx


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats Anna so glad that your scan went well. XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--:happydance: so excited for you, please keep us posted when you can!!! 

LiSa--glad your DH doesnt need surgery and I hope he is able to keep things well under control with his diet. Happy Due Date btw, even if she comes a little later, at least you know it is not long now!!

milos--so glad to hear that Callum is doing so well and your appointments are going well too, I can't wait to see the pictures!!!

Bean--:hugs: thinking of you and your angel today hun, these anniversaries are so difficult. Your little angel is up there watching over you and your growning little one. :hugs:

Sparkle--glad Cormack is back to nursery! Please get some rest and some warm soup in you for that cold!

Anna--such wonderful news about your ultrasound, and I love your nickname for the bubs!! I can't wait to see the scan pics, no matter how blurry!

AFM: DH's birthday is today, and no sign he will get a baby on his Bday from me! haha Grace is doing great, had her final NST and she was wide awake, showing off her tumbles and rolls, so we did not have to be there for long today. Unfortunately, in spite of positive "symptoms" of labor, I am not dilating as far as they want me to for my induction tomorrow, so they had to back me up a few hours and are going to give me something to prep my cervix (some sort of vaginal suppository)--that usually has to be in for a few hours, and then they will start the pitocin--so we are looking at late tomorrow for starting and Thursday by the time she is here! Arg! I had myself all mentally prepared for tomorrow, now I have to reset! I'm such a bundle of nerves!


----------



## shelleney

Happy birthday to your DH Amber :cake:

Here in the UK, they always start inductions with a vaginal suppository, which softens and dilates the cervix. Then they artificially break the waters, and then put the drip up (if you havent started contracting regularly/strongly by yourself).

Good luck with everything tomorrow and Thursday. I will be thinking of you lots. Much love to you, DH and Grace :hugs: xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Good luck Shell I hope this is it for you!

Its kinda funny you mentioned thinking you may have peed your self though, I have a friend who was just in the same situation, but woke her DH up and rushed to the hospital. After hours of waiting the dr came in and told her the baby was low and putting pressure on her bladder and she had just peed her self! We had a good laugh!! 

Afm, not much new going on I'm finally done all my extra trips etc. Which I think is good as all the traveling is starting to get to me. I crash for like 2 day when I return. I have one of my baby showers this weekend, then I plan on getting my hospital bags ready just in case. Nursery is coming along. Still lots to do but we still have a bit of time yet. From here on out I plan on taking it easy! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Amberyll23

shelleney said:


> Happy birthday to your DH Amber :cake:
> 
> Here in the UK, they always start inductions with a vaginal suppository, which softens and dilates the cervix. Then they artificially break the waters, and then put the drip up (if you havent started contracting regularly/strongly by yourself).
> 
> Good luck with everything tomorrow and Thursday. I will be thinking of you lots. Much love to you, DH and Grace :hugs: xx

Thanks, hun! Yeah, last week the doctor was pleased with how I was progressing on my own so when they set the induction they did not think I would need the suppository. Unfortunately, like many ladies do I am sure, I stalled! Maybe I will get lucky with the suppository and end up not needing the drip!


----------



## shelleney

Amberyll23 said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH Amber :cake:
> 
> Here in the UK, they always start inductions with a vaginal suppository, which softens and dilates the cervix. Then they artificially break the waters, and then put the drip up (if you havent started contracting regularly/strongly by yourself).
> 
> Good luck with everything tomorrow and Thursday. I will be thinking of you lots. Much love to you, DH and Grace :hugs: xx
> 
> Thanks, hun! Yeah, last week the doctor was pleased with how I was progressing on my own so when they set the induction they did not think I would need the suppository. Unfortunately, like many ladies do I am sure, I stalled! Maybe I will get lucky with the suppository and end up not needing the drip!Click to expand...

I hope so Hun! whatever happens, you will have your darling Grace in your arms by the end of the week :cloud9: How wonderful!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Imp - thats why I havent rang the midwife to say my waters have broken, coz I would be so embarassed if it turned out to be pee! lol
Glad to hear that you have finished with your travelling now, and can concentrate on resting more. Good luck with the nursery and the packing of your hospital bags. Not long for you now....
xx


----------



## lilrojo

So I finally caught up on the last three pages..

Bean-thinking of you today.. as the others said let yourself be sad and grieve, but also be thankful for your rainbow baby...

Shell-hope this is it for you hun.. cant wait for another update.. :)

Amber-so excited for you for your induction.. cant wait to see your little Grace.. bet your just so excited.. :)

Anna-thats the most wonderful news about blobby.. :) what is next then.. will you have another scan at 12 weeks from the drs..

Imp-have fun relaxing now.. its nice though to be able to get out and about before baby comes..yay for hospital bags.. getting so close now..

Happy to hear those with baby's are doing well.. and still returning to check on the rest of us.. :)

oh and Lisa happy due date hun.. :)


----------



## Vixmar

Anna- I'm so pleased for you!!

Shell- have u any pains etc...

Bean- 1st Nov is the date of my scan and the op to remove my ectopic baby, even though you have your rainbow baby, it doesn't lesson the sadness does it? I've been increasingly thinking about it last few days, altho I'm completely head over heals in love with Libby, I find myself staring at her, thinking what could have been, I don't ever want to forget my ectopic baby, because if it wasn't for him Libby wouldn't be here, and the whole experience has changed my life but in a positive way!

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Just went to the bathroom before lunch and had my show! :happydance:

Course I am at work, thank god the pharmacy is just down the street, lol! I was totally caught unprepared...of all things to be unprepared for, lol!!


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Amber! how exciting! :dance: maybe your cervix will have dilated enough tomorrow to put the pitocin straight up? Good luck!! :flower:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Vix - I totally get you when you say you are in love with Libby, but still think of your ectopic baby, and what might have been. I feel the same. I miss my ectopic baby (Baby C) with all my heart, and often wish things had been different, and he was here with me (he would be 9 months old by now). But then I remember that if that was the case, we wouldn't have our little girl. Baby C sent us Bo, and we are so greatful to him for that :cloud9:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Amber so exciting.. baby grace wants to come out soon..

My mc date of my first is Nov 21st.. so coming up.. trying not to think on it too much as im blessed finally to be having my second beautiful baby.. and without those losses i wouldnt be having this one.. and i try to remember too that all things happen for a reason.. what they are we will prob never know..


----------



## kizzyt

Amber, I had the suppositories to be induced (they call them pessaries here), two types, they got me going in the end so you'll definitely have your bubba by the end of the week. Is picotin the same as oxytocin? 

Anna, so pleased for you hun!!

Vix, my date of myscan for m/c is the 1st November too, sad isn't it? :( I do try not to dwell tho, I feel everything happens for a reason and I wouldn't change Georgina for the world (except maybe make her sleep. Haha) xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--yep, Pitocin is the same thing as Oxytocin--it is one of the brand names they sell it under here in the states. 

Vix/Lil/Shell/Kizzy---:hugs: I totally understand what you guys are saying about our lost little angels and our rainbow babies. DH and I were talking the other day about how if we had not lost Peanut, Grace would not be here, and it is so hard to think about that, because we would want nothing more than for them both to be here with us!! Like Shell, I believe that Peanut made sure Grace came to us and is watching over her as her guardian angel.


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--glad you are finally home and relaxing! Enjoy your showers, they are so much fun and get lots of rest!!


----------



## milosmum

ok its amazing what you can do with a mobile phone whilst breastfeeding! Hopefully i have uploaded some photos of callum for you! i think he is gorgeous but i suspect i am biased xxx
 



Attached Files:







12102011207.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









12102011210.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!
Here`s my scan, if anyone's interested. I can't stop looking at it. 

Milo: Callum is adorable! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound18oct2011.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Haven't been on here the past few days. It's been craaaazy at work! Why am I not surprised that I have a lot to catch up on. So much has happened!

Mumatmadhouse - *CONGRATS!!!* :happydance: Glad to hear that baby Skye is here safe and sound. I'm sure you're having a blast with her.

Bean - Love the instinct your little one showed with the doll...how cute! Hope you're doing well. :hugs: for the anniversary of your loss. They're never easy, and we'll never forget are lost beans. However we can take comfort in the fact that they are watching over us and our forever babies.

Vix - I agree with the other ladies. I have no idea why your calls are not being returned. Hope they come around sooner then later. Also understand your concern about not wanting OH to get the snip, especially at your age.

Lisa - What a scare with your OH. Glad to hear that it wasn't appendicitis. Hope he recovers soon, and baby holds off so that he can be with you when you go into labor.

Amber - Yay for the bloody show!!! :thumbup: I hope the suppositories are doing what they're supposed to. It would be great if your contractions start on their own and you can avoid the pitocin. Good luck with everything tomorrow. Will be thinking of you, and of course waiting for an update. :winkwink: Grace will be here soon!

Shell - I've got everything crossed that your waters did break, and that you just didn't pee yourself. :winkwink: Thinking of you as well....hope Bo makes her arrival soon!

Milos - Callum is adorable!!! Glad to hear that the feedings are going as planned. Hope all goes well with the visit tomorrow. I'm sure he's growing nice and strong. :thumbup:

Sparkle - That's great that C is enjoying himself at nursery. Hope you feel better soon. Colds suck!!!!

Anna - I am soooooooo happy for you!!! :wohoo: So glad that everything was perfect at the scan. Hope you're able to relax a little more now k owing that Blobby McGee (love the name by the way! :thumbup:) is growing nice nd strong inside you. Love the pics! Not sure why you thought they were blurry...they look just fine!

Imp - Hope you're able to get some more rest now that your trips are done with. Have fun at your shower, and also with finishing up the nursery and getting the hospital bags ready.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, the nursery is coming along. Finished some of the wall decor over the weekend, and also got her swing. Coco's wardrobe seems to be continuing to grow at a pretty insane pace. I couldn't resist the urge to buy some more clothes for her, considering I've managed to find everything at such a good 
deal. We are interviewing our first pediatrician on Thursday, and are looking forward to that. Also have signed up for childbirth & breast feeding classes at the hospital. Now if work would just ease up a bit, I would much rather prefer to continue focusing on my little princess. :haha:

I too am up for starting a new baby thread so we can continue staying in touch once our LOs are here. :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Milo - he is adorable.

Amber - hope everything gets moving with the suppositories.

Thanks everyone for your kind words - you are all right and I am so glad and thankful that I am pregnant again. I know that I would not pregnant with this one - strange feeling. 

Whats strange aslo is the 18th October is my brothers birthday. Felt bad last year as I was so miserable on his birthday etc..... anyway it was obviously his birthday yesterday and my grandad was diagnosed with Lung cancer. His birthday is turning out to be an unusual day.

Anyway have a good day everyone - sorry not replied to each but have gotto get eldest to the doctors. XX


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck Amber xx


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- He is adorable!! Looks like a really boy if u get my drift lol a lot of babys could be dressed in pink or blue but your little bundle is defo a boy!!

Bean- sorry to hear about ur grandad! :-(

Shell- Any news!? 

Amber- thinking of u hun!!

Sam- where are you!?

Grand- how are you and your bundle of joy!?

Sorry if I've forgot anyone I have bad mummy brain!!

AFM-
Libby is grand.... We've now change bottles to Dr. Brown, as those stupid tommi tippi bottles are crap!! She's spitting a lot out and very sicky! But she's had 2 Dr Browns bottles during night, and she's drank every drip and no sicks!! Yay!! 

Also no news on Health Visitor!! Anyone know how long it is till they visit usually?? Should I be ringing someone by now!?

X


----------



## kizzyt

Gorgeous boy milos!! Xx


----------



## kizzyt

Vix I agree about dr browns, they have changed our feeding experience!! I also have been struggling a bit with G not sleeping much and taking ages over her night feeds but I was getting up with her, taking her downstairs, pitting tv on etc and a friend suggested I took bottles up with me and fed her in the dark in our room, just using a night light to see when I change her nappy and see how it goes, well last night first night of that and she did two half hour feeds, one ten min top up and is still asleep and I got a great nights sleep too!! Woohoo!! Now I just need to get her to sleep in the day time, haha x


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--he is soooo beautiful, thank you so much for sharing your pics!

Anna--what an adorable little bean, I am so very happy for you! 

Neffie--:thumbup: on more nursery progress! Good luck with the pediatrician hunt, that is a very difficult choice. I am fortunate in that one of my sorority sisters from college happens to be a pediatrician here in the city just about 5 miles away, so that part of the process was easy for us. If not for her, I would be stressing to find one!

Bean--:hugs: it is so hard when there is a day full of good and bad memories, it creates a difficult emotional mix. I hope you were able to get through yesterday ok. 

Vix--glad you were able to find a bottle that is good for Libby!! We went with Avent bottles for if BFing doesnt work out. If they don't work, I will have to look into the Dr. Browns. 

Kizzy--so glad to hear G is starting to sleep better and give you some rest!

Shell--thinking of you hun, hope all is going well!

AFM: First day of maternity leave, yay! Of course, it is also induction day, but it feels so good to be able to focus exclusively on becoming a mommy today. I have had a little bit of brown spotting when I do a #2 (sorry, tmi), I am guessing that is just left over from the show. DH stayed home today with me just in case anything happens (waters, etc). If not, we are just hanging out waiting for the phone call tonight (between 9-12 est) to go in to start the induction process. I am hoping I show up, they examine me and see that I don't need too much assistance! I am so very nervous!!

Hope you ladies all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Vixmar

Kizzy- Libby is having last feed at 10-11pm and I'm taking her to bed (finally in her basket instead of chair) she's waking about 2am, then 5-6am and up at 7am I know that's not bad for a newborn but I can't get used to the lack of sleep! They say to rest when they do, but for u when G doesn't sleep during day, and for Zack only at nursery 2hrs a day its easier said than done!! I've started taking my normal vitimaints again with added iron to try shake my sleepy-ness as I've never been so tired!! I also feed in our room with bathroom light down the hallway on, I've started to wind and put down and hold her hand, as I don't want to start a patern of her having to be held to go to sleep as my eldest did that for 3 years and it was horrid!! Does she sleep in the car?? Lib doesn't!! When is your health visitor coming!? I'm going to take her to the drop in clinic attached to nursery tomorrow morning, altho they aren't my HV they do a drop in clinic so I'm going to pop in and see what they say!!
X


----------



## milosmum

Good luck today Amber - hope it all goes to plan xxx

Anna - congratulations on your scan. I hope you can relax and enjoy the next few months xxx

Grand - hows it going? getting any sleep?

Vix and Kizzy - glad to hear your new bottles are helping the girls get their grub x

Neffie - sounds like the nursery is going well - can we see some photos yet?

IMp - enjoy your showers and try to get some rest x

Shellney - hope you have baby in arms by now and that you got your home birth. Can't wait to hear all about little Bo xxx

AFM - health visitor has been (Vix that is my first visit from them 10 days after he was born) He has grown lots - now 5lb 15oz! HE was 5lb 9oz at birth lost 3 oz in first few days when he was weighed on day 4 but since then has gained so much again which is a relief - he is obviously getting what he needs from me xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- 5lb 15oz ohhh he's so small!! He looks so big on his pics!! Good weight gain!!
Our health authority's must be different here, we have midwife calling day 2, day 6 and day 10! And our babys only get weight on day 10 they won't weigh before that due to babys losing 10% of their body weight!
How long did the midwife come to you!? X


----------



## lilrojo

Milo-he is so handsome.. thank you for sharing..

Anna-so happy for you and thanks for sharing blobby... i do get the staring at the scan pics i do it too.. :)

Amber-best of luck with the induction process.. hope all goes smoothly for you..

Shell-hope all is going for you as well.. :)

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies and hope your all doing well..

Yay I have a banana baby today.. :) lol


----------



## neffie

Amber - Will be thinking of you today. Hope all goes well!

Shell - Does your absence mean you've had Bo? I hope so. Waiting for an update.

Milos - Glad to hear that Callum is growing nice and strong. He might be small at the moment, but he'll catch up soon. Like you said, he's obviously getting the right kind of nutrition. Still have some cleaning to do in the nursery, but will definitely post some pics once there's been further progress.

Lil - Happy Banana! :)


----------



## bethenasia

Just a quick update since I'm at work and nanny baby is starting to wakeup from his nap. The ultrasound went fairly well yesterday. I'll have to go back for a fetal echocardiogram in a month to check the heart better. Baby's umbilical cord also has only two vessels, instead of three, which may cause growth issues down the road but nothing too serious. Best of all, no complications to the baby due to my type 1 diabetes (even after almost 16 years with it)! The nurse/ultrasound person even gave us a 3d/4d sneak peak!

We had the nurse put the gender in an envelope and we took it to a friends bakery. Our friend made us a cupcake with colored frosting inside (blue if boy, pink if girl). Well, what do you know: our cupcake had pink frosting! Another for team pink!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on team pink beth.. :) 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well..


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations on team pink Beth!

i can't believe how quiet this thread is since the babies have started popping!!

Shell & Amber- hope you have your beautiful princesses in your arms xx

Lil- yay for being a banana!!

Neffie- your nursery sounds wonderful, can't wait to see some pics!

Hi everyone else!

How are all the gorgeous babies? Im loving the beautiful pictures x

Afm- consultant appt tomorrow and cervical check. I'm quite nervous, for the first time I have to go alone. The last few times either my dh or Mum have come too. I've been really teary about it. In fact I've been really teary about a lot of things, not sure if its the hormones or just everything being a bit too much at the moment. Dh has been fab, he brought me home the loveliest surprise flowers the other day and came home early tonight to give C his dinner and bath him. I'm going to talk to my consultants lovely midwife tomorrow. I had pnd depression with C and don't want things to get on top of me...


----------



## pixie p

Hello everyone! Sorry i've not been posting much, have still been popping by to see how you all are though. Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing ok and feeling well.
And a massive congratulations to the new mummies! Welcome to the world little ones! :cloud9:

I too have just this week changed to Dr Browns bottles! They are worth every penny and although Ada is still a little sickly they have def made feeding much better for her. 
We are off on our first trip away tomorrow as a family of 4, just a long weekend but looking forward to it. Will be back Tues to check for any news!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Vixmar

Pixie- Glad Dr.Browns are working for you aswel!!

Sparkle- good luck with the app tomorrow!

Bethan- another team pink!! Girl power!!

Shell and Amber- I hope you and babys are well, can't wait to hear you announcements

Grand- How's it going!?

Hope I've not forgot anyone! I'm us less at this lol

AFM
Libby got weighted today! 9lb 8oz!! That's a whole LB since birth 18 days ago!! She's now growing out of all the beautiful expensive adorable next baby grows that I spent a fortune on because they are adorable lol
The sleepless nights are killing me, but she's worth it!!!

Hope ur all well, can't believe how quiet the forum is at moment!! I suppose your all resting whilst babys are sleeping!! I use that time to stalk you all!! X


----------



## milosmum

hey ladies callum is sleeping so i am updating! First proper trip out today hour walk with dogs pram grandpa and daddy then lunch at a local farm shop. First attempt at public breastfeeding dont think anyone got an eyeful! 

Vix - i stayed in at midwife led unit for 4 days he was weighed before leaving to make sure he had not lost too much but that was only cause he was so little to start with they dont normally get weighed til ten days. Midwife visited day 5 and 8 although i was offered visits days 6 and 7 if i wanted them and the midwife rang me on day 7 to check on us. hV came on day 10, midwife will be back next week about day 14 for final check if all is ok then health visitor again about another week after that. Then its up to me to take him to the clinics. I must admit the care here has been fabulous!

Sparkle i hope your appointment goes ok sorry you have to go on your own. I hope your midwife helps with some of your concerns and can offer support and reassurance x

bethna- congratulations on team pink! Callum and grand's wee boy really are in the minoroty around here!

the baby boom has made this a quiet thread but i cant wait to hear about shellney and ambers new arrivals x 

love to everyone else i forgot xxxx


----------



## Vixmar

Milo
I'm writing this on my bb one handed as feeding libby so plz excuse my shit grammer n no full. Lol

Am I right in thinking callums you first baby obvoiusly other than ur ectopic n mc. Maybe that's why iv been offered as much as u have. Rightly so too no amount of books and advise of parent etc can prepare u for the real thing and altho libs is my third Its still taking time findig our feed I don't need hepl or advise off the mw or hv but if I did I feel like I've not had the opportunity to ask for it

On the plus I went to clinic in the nxt villiage and saw my old hv who knows of my history with pnd after jessicas birth I told her what had happened or what hasn't and said I felt let down and within the hour I had a call from a other mw saying she's coming tuesday yay

Wingys time now goodnite x


----------



## shelleney

Hello Ladies :hi:

I am delighted to announce the safe arrival of my darling daughter Bo.
Her name is Freya Bo and she was born on Wednesday 19th October 2011 at 7.48pm, weighing 7 lb 10.5 oz.

I will update you all with a birth story and pics later....
Thankyou all for asking after me over the last few days. Its lovely to know I was in your thoughts.

Thinking of you, Amber. Hope you and Grace are well....
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Shell my bump buddy!!! Gorgeous name xxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Shell, lovely name :wohoo:


----------



## Vixmar

Congrats Shell!!! Welcome baby Freya!! Such a pretty name!!

Look forward to seeing pics!! Take care xx


----------



## neffie

Shell - *Congrats!!!!* :wohoo: Welcome baby Freya!! (that's a lovely name). Look forward to hearing your birth story, and seeing her pictures.


----------



## neffie

Beth - Congrats on team :pink:!!! The girls sure have taken over this thread. :winkwink: Glad to hear all went well with the scan, and that the LO is not affected by the diabetes. Very cute idea by the way regarding the reveal of baby's sex! :thumbup:

Sparkle - Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well at the appointment! Sorry that you have to go alone. Just try to stay positive, and think about the fact that you won't be by yourself at the next appointment. :)

Pixie - :hi:. Glad to hear all is going well with you. Enjoy your long weeked with the family, and your new bundle of joy!

Amber - Hope Grace is here safe and sound. Thinking of you!

Grand - Hope things are going well with Indigo. Look forward to hearing from you when you have a chance.

AFM, looks like we have found a pediatrician for Coco! :thumbup: Our appointment went very well, and we love the doctor. We're confident she'll be in good hands. And a quick update on my sister in law. She's still awaiting the results of her blood work, but they another U/S, and based on the baby's development (nasal bone, etc.), they seem pretty confident that the baby won't have any problems. Phewwww, that's definitely a relief! Now just hoping that all her blood work comes back normal as well.


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations Shell!
Welcome to the world baby Freya! What a beautiful name, hope all is well xx

Neffie- thats great news about the the doctor for Coco and your sister in laws scan. Thinking of you all xx

Afm- appointment went well. I really love the midwife I'm seeing, and I love that I'm seeing the same one all the time. I didn't have that with C. Apple Alice is the perfect size, exactly at my bellybutton! Slightly worryingly I am starting to show some funneling and dilation, but nothing major yet, another scan in 2 weeks and consultant midwife again in 4. I was fine on my own, despite being so worried! Going to be a little busy in the next week or so... It's the little man's 3rd birthday a week today...


----------



## milosmum

CONGRATULATIONS SHELLNEY - I love her name especially since you have given her Bo in the middle too, that made me smile xxx

Hope you got your home birth and are enjoying being a family x

Vix - yes Callum is my first so I suspect that is why I get so much support but it is disgraceful that you have had no support considering your PND history and as you say at least you should be given the opportunity to ask any questions you might have. Sounds like this midwife might be of help x


----------



## angelashope

Congrats Shell I am so thrilled for you!!!
Cant wait to hear from you Amber-
Love to everyone else!


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations Shell - Wonderful news and a beautiful name. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Yay Yay.. Congrats Shell.. so happy for you.. hope the birth went well.. cant wait to hear updates.. and see pics.. I too love the name and bo in the middle.. so cute.. Hope your all doing well..

Amber-hope all is well with you and grace as well... cant wait for an update.. 

Sparkle-glad to hear your app went well.. 

Neffie-happy to hear you have a ped. and your sis-in-laws baby is doing well.. :)

All the rest of you mommies hope your all well..

AFM-got paint today for the nursery.. will update with pics down the road when i actually get a good start on it.. lol we cleaned it out pretty well.. now its on to painting.. then we can put up the crib and stuff and get things organzied..


----------



## Anna Purna

:yipee: CONGRATULATIONS SHELL!! :yipee:
What a beautiful name. I can't wait to see a picture.

Grand: How are you and Indigo? Are we going to get to see a pic? Hope all is well!

:hi: Hello to everyone else!

AFM: Feeling tired and sick, but really can't complain. What's really getting to me is the heightened sense of smell - it's ridiculous! :sick:

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:
Just getting round to catching up with everything that has been happening to you all since i last posted properly (tuesday afternoon!)

Milos - Callum is gorgeous! and great news about the weight gain! :thumbup:

Anna - loving your pics of Blobby McGee! good to hear you are having positive symptoms. and happy 8 weeks today! :dance:

neffie - still keeping your SIL in my thoughts....glad to hear Coco's nursery is coming along. and i totally hear you on the expanding wardrobe! aren't baby girl clothes just irresistable? :pink:

Bean - so sorry to hear about your Grandad. thinking of you and your family... :hugs:

Vix - apparently my health visitor is coming to visit me on day 9 - so you really shouldve seen someone by now...Glad to hear Libby is feeding better with the new bottles, but sorry to hear about the sleepless nights. Great news on the weight gain too! :thumbup:

Kizzy - glad to hear Georgina is also feeding and sleeping better during the night now :)

Lil - happy banana week! and well done on prepping the nursery! :thumbup:

Beth - congrats on team pink! :pink: ANOTHER girl in our thread!! sorry to hear about the 2 cord vessels, I hope it doesnt cause any issues with her growth. but im glad all is well with your diabetes...

Sparkle - glad all went well with your cervical scan, and that you are getting great care from your midwife, you deserve it! sorry to hear you have been feeling teary lately. Im glad DH is being good to you :hugs:

Pixie - glad Ada is feeding better with her new bottles. and I hope you have a wonderful weekend away with her :)

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Oh Shell!!! I thought your give us your update??? When you've got time and energy make sure u pop by and fill us in  x


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies sorry i have been so absent!!!

Congrats to everyone who have had their LO's and everyone who had such amazing scans!!

I have had the week from hell trying to get everywhere clean and sorted for when baby gets here 8wks doesnt seem like such a long time anymore.

My MIL has been such a nightmare and has been for a year now and it has really been putting pressure on me and my OH and we have been arguing alot which is getting me very upset and its not what i need at nearly 32wks pregnant so after a week of BS from her telling that I wont be seeing her again as i know how she feels about me and i know she doesnt give a damn about our baby she never really asks about her and has NEVER referred to her as her granddaughter only "the baby" she hasnt even bought a single item for her (not that i expect her to) but compared to my mom who has a chest full of teddies, baby grows, dummies, bibs, etc... even a moses basket she doesnt care my mom is ALWAYS talking to my belly and gets upset she hasnt felt her granddaughter kick yet. 

So MIL is banned from seeing me and baby what my OH choses to do it completely up to him as i cant tell him not to see his mother really can i? I am focussing on our new little family.

Apart from that I am doing good baby is still tucked up nice and warm in my belly :haha: really want her here now need a baby cuddle!!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Shell How are you doing hun. Thanks for posting hun, but like Vix says what about you??????????

Sam - That is a shame about your MIL. Really sad. Sounds like your mom is mor ethan making up for it though. Bless her. My MIL can be a bit stressful - different reason though - calls it her baby etc.....UUGGGHHH Does wind me up if I am honest. Lots of tongue biting going on. Need one that meets in the middle of the two ehhhh....

Hi everybody.... XXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies!!

Shell, congrats sweetheart, so happy for you and freya looks gorgeous! Sorry you didn't get your water birth, we need to hear your story!! Love the name too, I have a beautiful niece called Freya so you chose well :)

Sam, sorry about your mil issues, hopefully it will resolve once bubs is Here :)

Afm I am good, tinks is still adorable and putting on a ton of weight despite havingild reflux. She is getting into better feeding patterns and sleeping more in the day which is good, just need to get the turn around time shorter at night and w'll have good progress! She still hates bath time tho, we gave her one this afternoon and she screamed the house down! Had to wash her hair tho and it seems loads of it came out as she's gone all bald T the front, haha! Xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

thank you ladies but this has been going on for nearly a year now and i have bit my tongue until now and i have completely washed my hands of her as i have given her a million chances to change and apologise and i would of been willing to let it all go for my OH but i have spoke to him and he is ok with my choice now as he knows i have made the effort. 

My BP must be through the roof as i am so stressed out with it all and panicing about not being ready for when LO arrives (even thou i know we have everything we need) 

Im scared that im not going to be a great mom so im worrying about that as well :cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Kizzy - sounds like you are all having fun. Bless little tinks at bath time. I think its quite normal for some hair to come out.

sam - of course you will make a great mom. Its normal to have feelings though and be nervous. 

XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hello ladies, I don't have much time, but I just wanted to let you all know that our precious Mary Grace arrived late Friday 10/21/11after about 48 hours of labor (induction TOTALLY failed!) and an elective C-Section. Our little lady came in at 7 lbs 14 oz (she weighed less than we all thought!) and was 20.5 inches in length.

I've attached some pics below. I am very sore and still in the hospital as I type this, they are letting us go tomorrow (Monday). Once I have more time I promise to catch up with everyone!

Shell--:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS on Little Freya!!!!! :happydance:I am so very happy for you and cannot wait to see the pictures!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1010051.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7









P1010002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









P1010045.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8









P1010071.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8









P1010031.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shelleney

*CONGRATULATIONS AMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mary Grace is beautiful! so glad you are both well. Take care my lovely *


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Amber, beautiful daughter, hope you are all well, lots of love xxx


----------



## shelleney

Here she is. my beautiful Freya Bo :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Freya1.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 32









Freya2.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 32









Freya3.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 33









Freya4.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 6









Freya5.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - Congratulations. So pleased for you. Bet you are shattered. What a beautiful baby girl you have.

Shell - your little Freya is a beautiful little girl.

XXXXX


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Amber.. sorry the induction failed.. but what a beautiful little girl you have had.. :)

Shell-she is beautiful..


----------



## sparkle

Amber- I've already said it on Facebook but CONGRATULATIONS!! she is so so gorgeous!! Hope you are feeling ok, thinking of you xx

Shell- little freya is such a darling! I love her little expressions. How is the wonderful world of mummyhood? xx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Sparkle. Mummyhood is amazing. I just love her so much, my heart could burst!!
It is hard work though - the never-ending cycle of breastfeeding, nappychanging, not sleeping, etc. But I wouldn't change it for the world :cloud9:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Amber. Wow, all these babies.... making me so broody!
I WANT ONE :brat: :haha:

Lovely pics Amber and Shell. I love the way you kept Bo as a middle name Shell, so cute. A reminder of your journey to motherhood.

Enjoy being mummies everyone xx


----------



## angelashope

Congrats Amber, Mary Grace os beautiful and so is Freya, so happy for you both~~~!!!!


----------



## neffie

Amber - *CONGRATS!!!!!* :dance: Grace is gorgeous!!! Sorry to hear about the failed induction, but glad to hear that things are going well. Hope you have a speedy recovery, and enjoy your time with the LO.

Shell - Freya is such a cutie!! Glad to hear that things are going well.


----------



## XxSamBxX

CONGRATULATIONS AMBER!!!!

Shell - Freya is beautiful :D


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Amber!! xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## milosmum

CONGRATULATIONS AMBER! Mary Grace is just beautiful. Hope you are not too sore and hope safely by now settling in with your little bundle xxx

Shellney - Freya is gorgeous too - such beautiful girls on this thread

xxx


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - Glad to hear all went well with the appointment, and Apple Alice is measuring perfect!. Hope the dilation stops. Rest up if you can, hopefully that will help. Have fun planning C's b-day party!

Lil - Yay on getting the nursery started! Fun times...

Pixie - Glad to hear that Ada's feedings are getting better with the new bottles.

Anna - Happy 8 weeks! Sorry to hear about the tiredness & nausea, but those are very reassuring signs. :thumbup: They will pass in due time.

Sam - Sorry to hear about your MIL. These situations are never easy, but at the end of the day you have to do what's best for you, OH, & your baby. Hope things get better soon though. :hugs: Try to take it easy and relax...for yourself and for the baby.

Kizzy - Glad to hear that Tinks is gaining the correct amount of weight. A little hair coming out during bathing time seems normal.

Shell - One of the ladies mentioned that you didn't get your water birth. Sorry to hear that. Let us know your birth story when you have a minute...I'm curious. :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I've made it to 3rd tri today!!! :dance: Less than 3 months to go...doesn't seem that far away now!


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats on third tri neffie xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay happy 3rd tri Neffie.. :)


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- happy 3rd tri!! I can't believe how quickly time is passing...


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on third trimester neffie enjoy it cause it flew past for me. I love my wee man but i do miss my bump! Xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

wow, what a long 5 days! we are finally home, and it even seems like Grace feels it too, she has already snuggled up and had 2 long naps since we have been home. I love the care we received at the hospital, but dang, we were constantly interrupted every hour or so for tests on either her or myself. As a result, I did not have much time to establish breastfeeding with her, so hopefully now that she and I can spend time alone together focusing on it together, we will succeed! :thumbup: In the meantime, I have been expressing and my milk is already in, so we are able to bottlefeed her breast milk for now if she is struggling for the breast. 

I am very sore from the section, still learning my limits, and discovering things I can and cannot do very well (like bending over for things!) My mother is coming back into town tomorrow to help out, which will be much appreciated!

Now that I am home, I can properly catch up with all of you wonderful ladies, and will do so tomorrow!

So happy to be home and loving mommyhood so far, sleepless nights and all!:cloud9:


----------



## kizzyt

Welcome home Amber and grace. Enjoy your first night home as a family xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Welcome to 3rd tri neffie :hugs:


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- I think that's brill that even after a section you've managed to bf and express, I've known friends who've had sections and because of pain and sheer exhaustion haven't been able to do it,so u have done so well!! I hope now your hope that you can get to know Mary and establish the bf!

Neffie- happy 3rd tri!! Enjoy your last few weeks, as it passes too quickly!!

AFM- Libbys feeding is up and down like a yo yo, one day she's fine, next she's guilping getting no wind up and being horrifically sick!! Yesterday she was fine so maybe its just a phase! 
I have HV coming to see us today, which will be fun as when she rang she admitted she wasn't even aware of me being pregnant and has no history on me! Of course she wouldn't as we moved out of district and my doctors in the old village!! 

Libby is sleeping so much better during night now we have got her a grow bag, I'd recommend them to anyone! No need for blankets that may travel up over their faces and no worrying that they are too hot/cold as the have colour indicators on!! At £22 there not cheap, but worth every penny!!

Hope your all well,

Grand- I hope all is well, missing your posts!!

X


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - yay to 3rd trimester.

Amber - i bet you are so happy to finally be home and looking forward to seeing yoyur mom.

Vix - The gro bags sound really good.

Hi everybody else XXXXXX

Had another blood test this morn and so did my 3 year old, to check his iron levels as he is aneamic. Bless him he didn't make a sound - I was very proud. XX


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear your home now amber.. its such a wonderful feeling to be home.. where your comfortable.. and can just be.. hope your first night went well and you got some rest.. yay for your mom coming.. what a help that will be.. update when you can.. :)

Hope the rest of you mommies are doing well.. 

AFM-worked on the nursery.. so progress has been started.. cleaned out the closet, started taping for painting, and put up the new ceiling fan... so it has began.. which is nice i know how fast time goes.. as im 22 weeks tomorrow.. but i love it and cant wait to meet my baby..


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok, just caught up with about a week's worth of posts! :thumbup:

A huge, massive thank you to all of you ladies who have been on this journey to motherhood with me over the past year, I would not have been able to do it without you wonderful, supportive and special ladies!:friends: And thank you for all of your kind words and well wishes for little Grace!

Milos--I am so happy to hear that Callum is doing so well and gaining the weight he needs. It also sounds like you had a wonderful trip out with your family, and :thumbup: on having a successful first BF in public---one of my fears for the coming weeks when we step out! 

Lil--congrats on being a banana! Lovely news on the nursery progress, I cannot wait to see your pictures!!

Beth-- Congrats on :pink:TEAM PINK:pink:!!! I love the story on how you went about findng out, so sweet! Also glad to hear that your appointment went well for the diabetes. Good luck with the echo, I had to have one of those with Grace, it is a pretty quick ultrasound, they just focus on the heart, will be thinking of you!

Sparkle--glad that your consultant appointment went well, very good news on AA's development. :hugs: for your stress and emotions right now, I hope you start to feel better hun! You have a lot on your plate right now, totally understandable how you are feeling.

Pixie--Hope you had a great trip with the family!!!

Vix--Awesome news on Libby growing so well!! I hear you on the clothes, just last night I was looking at all of Grace's "newborn" sized clothing wondering if I was going to be able to get her in all of those outfits at least once before she is out of them!! Oh, and thanks for the tip on a grobag, I will have to see if I can find something like that over here!

shell--again, so happy for you hun and to hear of little Freya's birth! I can't believe how close our little girls were born to each other. And so close statwise too! Grace was 7 lbs, 14 oz and born at 7:47 pm! I can't wait to hear your birth story!

Grand--Hope all is well with you and little Indigo, hope to hear from you soon!

Neffie--Grats on 3d trimester hun!! :happydance: Be ready, time is going to start flying for you now! Awesome news on finding your pediatrician, and I am also glad to hear the news of your sister-in-law and hope that her bloodwork results come back with the best results!

Anna--hope the MS isn't keeping you down too much! :hugs: On the smell issue, this is so true, my sense of smell was so heightened during pregnancy, I would smell things in a room that no one else could, it would drive me crazy!

SamB--so sorry to hear about how things are with you and your MIL. I did not start out with a very good relationship with my MIL when DH and I were married, we even went 2 yrs without speaking to one another. Things are better now, but I totally understand how you feel and how frustrating your situation is. I hope things improve for you. :hugs: Oh, and don't think for a second you will be a bad mommy, you will do great!!

Kizzy--good news on Miss Tinks! I LOVE all of the pictures you are posting of her, she is so darn cute, even if you are washing some of her hair out, haha! You have some VERY precious pictures there, my favorite so far is the one with the teddy bear! I hear you on sleeping patterns--Grace is already showing a preference for daytime sleeping and night time activity!

Bean--:hugs: for your little man being so brave when he got his shot. I hope things are well with you!!

Bellas/Lisa--thinking of you both and hope to hear baby news from you two soon!

AFM: Grace and I had a pretty active night, she has a tendency not to want to sleep unless she is in my arms, which makes it difficult at 3 am when mommy wants to sleep! She is resting peacefully today, probably just gearing up for another night with mommy! lol She already has her first appointment with the pediatrician tomorrow morning, and I get the staples out from my section on Friday.

BFing is starting to come around, I have loved having the time now to work on it with her. She definitely knows how to latch and suckle, the issue is getting her to be patient enough for it to get to her, as she has gotten spoiled on how fast the expressed milk comes out of the bottles. Vix-I totally understand where your friends are coming from in having issues post-section. The first few days, especially in the hospital, were torture and I was in pain and frustrated and in tears when I would just get her started and then we would be interrupted! 

I hope you ladies are all doing great today!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Bless you Amber posting to all.

Hope you can get some sleep - Mind you bet you even if grace doesn't wake you will just to have a peak at your little girl. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats on the arrival or your lo's amber and shell!! 

I can't believe how many lo's there are now! 

I thought that finally being home I'd be able to keep up with ya all alot better. But there just seems like there's sooo much to get done before our lo arrives. I'v started organising and got our hosipital bags together. But we're still trying to finish up some reno's. Every time I start to clean and organize I just feel so overwhelmed. But I know everything will be ok and work it's self out...


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Imp Hun

Know how you feel. We have got work going on in the house - so much do isnt there. Hot to have our back room plastered, decorated and floor layed. MMMMMM possibly it won't get done......Got my bag ready a couple of days ago..... ish.

I am feeling/being sick - can't seem to keep anything down, even fruit. Been like it since saturday and getting a bit worried. UGGHHHHH. XXXXX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi bean

I'm feeling great physically it's just all the work around the house that's stressing me out a bit. Lol. We have new floors in about 3/4 of the house almost finished. But we have no doors, trim, or baseboard anywhere. Babies room is together for the most part but there are still things we need and lots of organising to do. I look around and I just want to toss half our stuff in the garbage. I'm feeling so weighed down by clutter. But it's just a matter of getting the house back together after the reno. We need to get a few nice shelves etc and it should clean things up. It's just right now we don't want to spend the extra money as baby is so close. Kinda a catch 22. Lol. I know non of this is the end of the wild if we don't get it finished by the time baby is here. I think it's just hormones... Lol. But besides all that I do feel great! Tired, and heart burn, but nothing much to complain about. Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## angelashope

Thats alot of work Imp, dont wear yourself out, do things in spurts! Bean I sure hope you feel better, make sure you are not getting dehydrated-could it be impending labour?


----------



## Nichole

My little boy, due december 19th, was born this morning at 32w 2d. Welcome my precious little rainbow, Dimitri Carter. 

And congrats to all the other little miracles out there!


----------



## Vixmar

Congrat NICHOLE!! Welcome DIMITRI

I hope he is doing as well as can be x


----------



## milosmum

congratulations nichole! Another boy to even out the numbers on this board! hope you are both doing well xxx


----------



## neffie

Nichole - *CONGRATS!!!* :happydance: Hope Dimitri is doing well, and gets big & strong soon. Take care.


----------



## neffie

Amber - Welcome back home! Hope your soreness is easing up as the days pass. Sorry to hear about all the interruptions at the hospital, I'm sure that was annoying. :growlmad: That's great that she's doing so good with the latching on...I'm sure the BFing will get better soon. Hope the pediatrician appt went well, and good luck with your appointment tomorrow!

Vix - Hope Libby is feeling better, and everything went well with the HV. Glad to hear that she's sleeping a lot better now. I've heard great things about the grow bag. If I'm not mistaken, I think they're called sleep sacks here in the states. Definitely a better choice than blankets. :thumbup:

Bean - Sorry to hear about your LO being anemic. Did they give him anything to increase the iron levels? Hope he feels better soon. :hugs:

Lil - Happy 22 weeks! Great news on the nursery progress. :thumbup:

Imp - Sorry to hear you're feeling so overwhelmed. Even though a lot needs to be done, try to still get in the rest you need. It'll go a long way. Good luck with all you have going on.

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, the insanity at work continues, oufffff! Really looking forward to the weekend! Coco's nursery is coming along very well. We put in a rug last week since we have carpet in that room. Still trying to finalize the rest of the decor in the room, but hopefully that shouldn't take too long. We have our childbirth class this weekend, so looking forward to that. Glucose test is next week, and can't wait to be done with it!

In other news, my sister in law got the results back from her bloodwork, and things seem reassuring. :thumbup: It's not considered high risk anymore. She is going to get the amnio done soon and will know more, but the news has definitely been a huge relief for the entire family. Thank you to everyone who kept her in their thoughts.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, I haven't read the posts for the past week as I've been busy caring for my precious, perfect Amelia Catherine. She was born right on time, on her due date October 18th. Birth plan went out the window. I think my water broke the night before(after having spent the day in the ER with my DH). It was a very small amount and didn't continue so I thought maybe it was just normal pregnancy discharge. There was no more leakage the entire next day. However, that night there definitely was and so we went to the hospital. I didn't have any contractions so they had to induce me since my water may have broken the night before. I dialated 8 cm in 8 hours and then asked for the epidural because the pain was just too much. The epidural was heaven. It then took a few more hours to fully dialate. Then I was fully dialated with no urge to push for a few hours. So they said I should try to push anyways. For 2 hours I pushed but could not feel anything because of the epidural. They said I may need a C-section because i wasn't making progress. I pushed for another 30 minutes and made some progress so we kept going for another hour and finally my beautiful angel was born. She is healthy and perfect and we are so in love with her. She weighed 7lb 13 oz. Things are going well now, BF is getting better, my nipple are sore but our latching is getting better so they are starting to heal. I am getting 30 minute to 3 hour of sleep throughout the day and night. I am so happy. The second and third nights were brutal. Lots of crying. But things are much better now.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## neffie

Lisa - *CONGRATS!!!!* :dance: Glad to hear all went well with the delivery, and Amelia is here safe and sound. What a way to make an entrance on her due date! :winkwink: Hope you're doing well, and we look forward to seeing some pics when you have a chance.


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Nichole & Lisa xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats Nichole and Lisa - Hope you are all doing well. 

Neffie thanks hun - Yeah my LO is on iron supplements. He has been for about 7 months now. Phoned for his blood test results to day and they want to see him again. Assuming his levels are still out. IDK - worried cause if he is on the supplements why would that be. Should wait to speak to docs before stressing really. Am going in morn so we shall see. XXX


----------



## Vixmar

Lisa- CONGRATS!! Welcome little Amelia! Sorry your birth plan didn't go as planned, I didn't have one with Libby as u know when you've got your gorgeous baby in ur arms birth plans become irrelevant! And with 1st two I had one, and it went tits up!!
How's you BF doing?? Hope he's feeling better n can enjoy Amelia!

Neffie- Brilliant news about ur sister-in-law!! Hope amnio goes well!!
Enjoy ur birth class, I found the breathing techniques I learn first time round stayed with me through all 3 births and defo helped me avoid further pain relief as concentrating on breathing took my mind off the pain!!

Is anyone else planning on using a TENs!? I can't believe how little people use them, I couldn't have done without a epidural without one!! My MW looked shocked when she saw mine as she says she rarely sees them!! I still have mine, but need new pads that can be bought off ebay, if anyone in UK would like it there welcome to it!

X


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Lisa on Amelia... :)

Happy due date bella


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--Congratulations and welcome baby Amelia!!  I am so happy that you were able to avoid the C-Section, especially after getting dilated all of the way and going through the epidural. :thumbup: Oh and little Amelia has a bday I won't forget (she shares it with my DH!). 

Nichole-- Congratulations and welcome baby Dimitri! I hope all is going well for you and your little one!

Angela--hey hun, how are you doing? 

Imp--:hugs: sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed hun. I think it could be hormones, I know the last week or so leading up to Grace's birth was very frantic and overwhelming for me. There seemed to be so much to get done, even after planning so carefully, and it was driving me crazy!! Just take a deep breath and all will be well!

Bean--Happy 36 weeks! Not long now! I hope you start to feel better, guessing it is just the lack of room for your tummy right now due to your growing bubs!

Neffie--awesome news about your sister-in-law, I will continue to pray for her and hope the amnio gives them the final confirmation they need to know that all is well. Hope work eases up for you, and sounds like you have made great progress with the nursery! Good luck with your glucose test, praying you pass it hun (I am sure you will 

Vix--I don't think a TENS is common here in the states, or at least not where I am at--I don't think it was even on the list of options for relief on my birth plan checklist they gave me at the hospital.

lil--happy 22 wks hun!

AFM: Grace's appt went extremely well, she has already put on an ounce after being released from the hospital on Monday. She is growing cuter by the day (if that is even possible!) I am so in love with her! I took a nap today upstairs while DH and mom looked over her, was the first time since she was born that I spent an hour out of the same room with her--and boy was that hard!! Tomorrow I get my staples out, not looking forward to that as I anticipate that is gonna hurt! haha


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - that is really good news about your sil. 

Amber - I hope that having the staples out is ok. 

XX


----------



## lilrojo

Amber-happy to hear all is going well for you :) hope the staples dont hurt too bad..


----------



## shelleney

Happy due date to my bump buddy Bellas!
I hope your LO doesnt make you wait too much longer!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:

Sorry I havent been on for a while. Been so busy with little miss Freya. But I promise I will be back tomorrow to catch up properly with everyone.

Congratulations Nichole on the birth of your baby boy Dimitri! I hope he is doing well, despite his early birth.

Congratulations Lisa on the birth of your baby girl Amelia. Hope you are both well.

Happy 3rd Tri neffie!

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

What are TENs? I've never heard of them?


----------



## Vixmar

IMPPEARL said:


> What are TENs? I've never heard of them?


A TENS machine is a little box (size of a cigarette packet) with 2-4 leads coming from it, that has little sticky pads attached, u stick these to areas of pain. The box gives off electric pulses that intercept the way your brain receives the pain therefore making it more bearable
le, usually the box has different settings of strength and patterns to the pulses. I work in surgery and in a pain clinic giving advice to patients who live with chronic pain, and we always provide a trial with a TENs machine before any invasive procedure of strong medication, and I'd say 6/10 people don't need the strong painkillers when using a TENs! U can get hold of them on ebay cheaply, I bought mine from a car boot and just bought new sticky pads from ebay! 

X


----------



## XxSamBxX

Vixmar said:


> Is anyone else planning on using a TENs!? I can't believe how little people use them, I couldn't have done without a epidural without one!! My MW looked shocked when she saw mine as she says she rarely sees them!! I still have mine, but need new pads that can be bought off ebay, if anyone in UK would like it there welcome to it!
> 
> X

i dont want to have a epidural under any circumstance and i am looking for alteria pain relief as i am open to anything other than an epidural i know im not a bionic woman and will be in pain and i dont really deal with pain well :blush:

is there just one type of tens machine? as i havent really looked into them but i would be willing to try it.


----------



## grandbleu

*Congratulations new femmes fetales mommas!*

*Milosmum* - *Welcome Callum Hunter David!*

*[email protected]* - *Welcome Skye!*

*Shell* - *Welcome Freya Bo!*

*Amber* - *Welcome Mary Grace!*

*Lisa7* - *Welcome Amelia Catherine!*

*Nichole* - *Welcome Dimitri!*

I'm typing with one hand so this will just be a short message as Indigo is feeding now. I've missed you all and so happy to hear about all these lovely new babies. For me adjustment to new motherhood has been hard and there have been lots of tears...I'm finally feeling better and have gotten a little more sleep and felt up to posting. I will post more later but will leave you with a photo of Indy at 3 days old for the moment.


Spoiler

​


----------



## Vixmar

Sam- Yes there's 100's of diffrent makes and models, boots do them, ebay, amazon etc... Lloyds pharmacys do them too!! They range from £10 to £50 but price is irrelevant a £10 one works just as well so don't be fooled into buying a more expensive one, I work with these machines and they all do the same job!!

And as for epidural pain, no one gives u a medal for not having a epidural, altho I had difficulty pushing zack out and that's why I had a assisted delivery because I couldn't feel to push! 

But seroiusly Sam, u have to be open minded about it and don't beat urself up if u end up having one, it isn't the end of the world and if ur babys safe that's all that matters!!
I've tried finding u on fb but can't!! I'm Vicky thompson, and libby is my profile pic x


----------



## Lisa7

Ok Just read about 2 weeks worth of posts and tried to keep track of everyone but I am afraid the lack of sleep is making my short term memory less efficient.
Amber: Mary Grace is so beautiful, congrats!
Shellney: Freya is so gorgeous too! congrats!
Nichole: congrats!, Hope you and Dimitri are both well. 
Vix: Thanks for asking about DH. He is feeling better. He is done his 10 days of antibiotics and is such a great dad.
Grand: Congrats, Indigo is so gorgeous, hope the baby blues ease up. We are all here for you.
Millos: congrats. Callum is just so precious.
Anna: i am so happy for you. Hope the MS eases soon. 
Nephie: Happy third trimester
Mumatmadhouse: congrats. I love the name Skye.
I know I've missed some of you, but am thinking of you and wishing everyone well.

AFM: Amelia slept for 4 hours X2 last night. I had to wake her for feeds and then she went right back to sleep. woohoo! Got some rest!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to you all.. so happy to have these wonderful babies around.. 

Grand-nice to hear from you hun.. hope the baby blues ease up a bit.. they can be tough in the first few days.. but your little boy is just so handsome.. :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

Vixmar said:


> Sam- Yes there's 100's of diffrent makes and models, boots do them, ebay, amazon etc... Lloyds pharmacys do them too!! They range from £10 to £50 but price is irrelevant a £10 one works just as well so don't be fooled into buying a more expensive one, I work with these machines and they all do the same job!!
> 
> And as for epidural pain, no one gives u a medal for not having a epidural, altho I had difficulty pushing zack out and that's why I had a assisted delivery because I couldn't feel to push!
> 
> But seroiusly Sam, u have to be open minded about it and don't beat urself up if u end up having one, it isn't the end of the world and if ur babys safe that's all that matters!!
> I've tried finding u on fb but can't!! I'm Vicky thompson, and libby is my profile pic x

I understand what your saying I'm not not having one to be noble I'm refusing as I am petrified of the size of needle and the thought of it going into my spine makes me so queezy its unbelievable :haha: My birthplan is basically I'm at hospital look at alternative methods of pain relief whether it be tens, gas & air or anything else going I am open to anything but the epidural needle scares the crap outta me if i end up having one its not the end of the world I'm very much open to anything but would really prefer not to have one :dohh: 

I absolutely hate needles and I'm crapping myself about having my flu jab next week :nope: :blush:

I think i will get a tens machine and try it what harm can it do? i have a feeling im gonna end up having a c-section thou I just have a sinking feeling about it!

i couldnt find you either so here is my link :) https://www.facebook.com/samantha.boulanger


----------



## Vixmar

Ohhhh Sam I didn't realise it was because u had a fear of needles!! Yes the needle isn't small but they make sure u don't see it but if u have a fear of em I suppose it doesn't matter if u see it or not!!
There's loads u can try before that tho, I was offered codeine, paracetamol, pethedine and gas n air... A combination of all of em n you'll be high as a kite n chilled out lol
X

Grand- Glad you've popped it, was getting worried!! Indigo looks a picture of health and is such a cutie!!
Hope your feeling a little better, sorry to hear ur finding new motherhood hard, I suppose its a whole new beginning and its very scary at times!! Hugs for u x

Lisa- Amelias 4hrs sleeps are brill at her age!! Long may it continue! X


----------



## XxSamBxX

Vixmar said:


> Ohhhh Sam I didn't realise it was because u had a fear of needles!! Yes the needle isn't small but they make sure u don't see it but if u have a fear of em I suppose it doesn't matter if u see it or not!!
> There's loads u can try before that tho, I was offered codeine, paracetamol, pethedine and gas n air... A combination of all of em n you'll be high as a kite n chilled out lol
> X

lol yea i absolutely crap myself and get myself soooo worked up more than i need to before i have one but i guess a injection is nothing compared to childbirth lmao!! :haha: im trying to keep an open mind about it all.

I love the way they offer you paracetamol for labor that has always made me laugh when paracetamol doesnt touch some of my stronger headaches or period pains :rofl:


----------



## kizzyt

Grand, he is GORGEOUS! that looks like a proper smile, and cute dimples!! I hear you on the adjustment, its massive isnt it and I have had more than my fair share of tears believe me, and I am sure there's more to come!! tiredness is a killer, I had a terrible day yesterday, G was screaming, I was crying, awful. But a decent nights sleep last night helped so much and I feel like a different person today :) take it one day at a time and remember there's always tomorrow xx

Lisa, great news about the sleeps, how brilliant!!

Everyone else HIII!! xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grand! :hi:

Great to hear from you! Indigo is a stunner (and he looks Scottish, IYSWIM?!)
Sorry to hear you are struggling. Im having a tricky time too. Im here if you need to talk. Take care :hugs:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Ahhhh paracetamol on its own is pretty crap, but in surgery we use it as a under coat for paint if ya get me lol can't explain it but when used along side other pain killers it becomes much stronger! For example paracetamol used with codeine works well! But yh on its own it doesn't even touch my headaches!!
X


----------



## shelleney

Hey ladies :hi:
i promised i would catch up with you all...

Amber - Welcome home! hope you and Grace manage to establish breastfeeding soon. Hope you are not overdoing it, make sure you get plenty of rest...Grace sounds just like my Freya - wont sleep unless she is in mummy's arms!

Vix - glad to hear Libby is sleeping much better now. i hear you on the grobags! arent they great? hope her feeding improves soon...

Lil - well done on the nursery. looking foward to seeing photos! and happy 22 weeks!

Imp - sorry to hear you are feeling overwhelmed by the work on your house. congrats on getting your hospital bags packed tho!

Bean - sorry to hear you are feeling sick. get well soon! and happy 36 weeks!

neffie - great news for your SIL! good luck for your glucose test, and hope you have fun at your childbirth class. ooh, im excited to see pics of your nursery when its finished!

Lisa - thankyou for sharing your birth story with us. Glad to hear Amelia is doing well, and sleeping brilliantly too!

Kizzy - sorry to hear you have had a few strugglees with Georgina. i know how you feel...hope things start looking up for you soon.

Sam - hope you decide on a suitable form of pain relief soon....

AFM: sorry i havent managed to write my birth story yet. i promise i will get round to it soon. Typing is taking forever, using just one hand whilst breastfeeding, and then having to stop regularly to help Freya re-attach when she slides off the breast.
Im very sleep-deprived, and feel like im constantly breastfeeding. but i love my beautiful little girl so much!!

Hope everyone is well. Ladies/bumps/babies :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Not much time tonight, will catch up tomorrow, just wanted to tell Grand that little Indigo is gorgeous!! So good to hear from you hun!!


----------



## kizzyt

Anyone resorted to pushing a pram backwards and forwards on the middle of the night just to get the baby to sleep as I am doing now at 2.45am!! She has been awake since 12.50, sleeping is overrated right?...


----------



## Vixmar

Yes Kizzy, sleep is well over rated!! She obviously loves her mummy far too much to sleep!! Hope she makes up for it during day so u can get some sleep!! 
Is she having a dummy? I used to stroke jessicas eyebrows and down the nose.... The blink so much they end up closing there eyes lol x


----------



## grandbleu

I know what you mean about one-handed typing *Shell* - and major sleep deprivation *Kizzy*! It's nice to know I'm not alone...with no close friends and family in the area I think that made the adjustment even harder and with my stitches I couldn't get out of the house for 12 days (OW!!! that was the most painful part of recovery)

*PS*. 

*Anna* - I love the name Blobby McGee! Very cute!

*Beth* - Congrats on Team Pink! :pink:

*SamB* - I didn't want the Epi either but actually I didn't feel a thing and you never see the needle...at the point I got it I didn't really care about fear. My friend who didn't want the Epi took Pethidine and thought that was great if you want another alternative.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Grand what a gorgeous little boy you have.

Hi to everybody - 

I hope that you mummies are ok, despite the sleep deprivation..... Oh those first few days, weeks - adjusting to it all. 
My 3 year old has been a little b*****r today. Think he is starting to realise that things are getting close, what with the box of newborn nappies etc.....


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, So Amelia decided that I should be sleep deprived too. We had a terrible night last night. We were up from 2:00-6:00. Every time she would fall asleep in my arms and I would try to put her down in her crib she would wake up. I've been teary all day because of the lack of sleep. Hope tonight is better.


----------



## Vixmar

Oh no!! So many muumy are sleep deprived!!!
It helps me by thinking, 'this won't last forever' its a phase and it will pass!! I get very weepy when I don't get my sleep and irritable! And with 2 other kids to wash, dress and get to school etc that doesn't mix well!!

Hope it passes very quickly and everyone can start to fall in love with their beds again!!

X


----------



## Beanwood

Lisa - I really hope that you had a better night sleep.

Vix - Can't believe libby is 4 weeks old.

XX


----------



## shelleney

Lots of love to the sleep deprived Mummies :hugs:

ps, yes, pethidine is a great alternative to an epidural - talking from experience!! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

This sleep deprived mummy is hoping for a sleep catch up tOnight, tinks is staying at nanny and grandads and I've been out for ab Indian with Neil and some friends and my old mate Sauvignon blanc :) just spoke to my mum and G had just fed and is happy
Chilling in her carry cot, awww! Will miss her but happy to have a night of not getting
Up to feed :) just enjoying a last glass if wine watching strictly results before bed xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ps spelling mistakes are this bloody phones fault not drunken-ness!! ;)


----------



## Vixmar

Enjoy your night out, and even more importantly enjoy ur sleep!!
x


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you enjoy a nice full night of rest Kizzy.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks ladies, had a nice night until OH's snoring drove me to the sofa at 5.15! Doh! Waiting for ma and pa to text me back now to say bubba is awake so I can go and pick her up, I miss that little tinks!!

Hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, so glad you enjoyed your night out Kizzy :)
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry for being MIA for a couple of days--sleep deprivation to the max! Little Grace does not like to sleep anywhere unless it is on mommy or in mommy's arms, which makes for some very long evenings!! Fortunately daddy takes her in the morning and I am able to get a couple of hours before I have to express/feed. That ends today though as DH is back to work today, so Grace and I are on our own to figure this out!:shrug:

On top of that I am EXTREMELY hormonal. I cry over silly things, like saying goodbye to DH this am when he left for work, or when I tell him or Grace how much I love them. Fortunately I have not yet felt any depression or anxiety, but the tears...wow...they just don't stop! 

Aside from the sleep issue, Grace is doing so well...hard to imagine what we ever did without her in our lives!

Hugs to you all! Hope mommies and mommies to be are doing well!


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh and staples came out without a lot of issues on Friday. There was one that was imbedded a bit deep that was kind of hard/painful to remove, but they are all out. I felt some relief immediately (no more pinching pains), but am still very sore down there and still have my limits as to what I am allowed/can/can't do. 
I'm jut proud of myself that I have not had to take a single prescribed narcotic (vicodin) and have been managing pain with just prescription strength Ibuprofen!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

WOW, lots of sleepless nights for all the mommies. Hope it gets better soon for each of you. :hugs: Time sure is flying by. Can't believe some of your bundles are almost a month old. :shock: Loving all the updated avatar pics by the way. :lol:

Grand - Indy is absolutely adorable!! Hope you're doing well.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

We had our childbirth class this weekend, and it was very informative. :thumbup: The birthing video wasn't as torturous as I had expected it to be. I definitely feel more more assured and comfortable after having been to the class, so I'll take that as a good sign. Other than that, did a lot of work around the house in terms of clearing out old stuff and re-organizing. Still quite a bit to get done though.

Glucose test is in 3 days. Hopefully I'll pass without any problems, and won't have to do the 3 hr test...from my understanding, there are no special diet restrictions before the 1 hour test. Curious to know if any of you had to do anything special before hand?


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Neffie* - as for the test I had to do the 1 hr glucose test in the morning on an empty stomach (so no food since dinner the night before) but every clinic has their own rules probably. Good luck...I had to do both tests! but in the end it was negative.

To all the sleepless mommies...:sleep: a big hug and I'm right there with you...

I'm thinking Indigo might have Acid Reflux...any experience...he has like 75% of the symptoms. Now I just have to find a doctor...:shrug:

*Kizzy* - your night off sounded so lovely (have to admit I was a bit jealous :winkwink:) too bad about the snoring but the rest sounded so nice just to be off mom duty for a night

*Amber* - So glad the staples are out...I didn't have a C-section but I did have an episiotomy and I know those pinching pains...glad you are healing but definitely take it easy. Good luck on your own without OH!


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-the only thing i would suggest is not to eat a lot before hand.. with my dd i ate some toast.. plain toast.. lol i didnt want to fail.. and no oj :) and i didnt have to go back.. so those would be my tips.. what i plan to do this time too.. then just bring something with to eat after.. :)

Hope your all doing well..


----------



## Vixmar

Grand - Zack had reflux as a baby, he was constantly sick, every time he was laid flat! He screamed in pain as if it burnt him, made him difficult to settle and a very clingy baby, we were given gaviscon for babys, it was brilliant!! We also used comfort milk and Dr. Brown bottles, but your doing the right thing by finding a doctor to confirm it first, it lasted for 4months but as soon as we had the meds it was manageable, we elevated his cot and chairs and it settled down quickly, we were also adivsed to wean at 4months instead of 6 and he kept all solids down!! Hope you find Indigo doesn't have it, but if he does it is manageable with small adjustments, xx

Neffie- Good luck for ur GT test, hoping u pass it with flying colours!!


AFM- Libby is a poorly baba today :-( Jess had a cold last week, she was so careful to not go nr her, I had hand gel and detol spray at the ready, and she still caught it!!! She's had 2hrs sleep in 12hrs and is full of sneezes and red eyes and just not a happy bunny :-( very on edge as my 3yr old had pnemonia at 5months and we almost lost him more than once, so if she sleeps tonight I will not lol 

Amber- sorry ur feeling a little teary!! I was like until day 15, I wasn't sad, just teary, still have the odd moment but I think its due to lack of sleep!! I hope your first day of just u and baby goes well!! I also have Libby in my arms 24/7 as she likes her cuddles!! Hope your doing as your told and not over doing things now you've got your staples out!! Just wanted to ask, is your baby Grace or Mary?? I've seen pple on fb calling her Grace??


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Vix--so sorry to hear little Libby caught cold, I hope she is able to overcome it quickly! Poor little dear! Oh, and Grace's name is Mary Grace, but we call her Grace for short, just like my DH's grandmother was called. It is ok to call her Mary though too! :flower:

Neffie--Happy 28 weeks! Glad your parenting class went well and that you are feeling better prepared/reassured. :thumbup: Good luck with the glucose test, I am sure you will do fine. I had no dietary restrictions for the first test, but for the 3 hour, I had to fast. I would recommend though that you not drink anything too sugary before going in for the 1 hour test (Orange Juice, etc.). Also bring a snack for yourself!

Kizzy--your night out sounds fabulous!! I think it is wonderful that your parents were able to give you that reprieve (although like Grand I am a bit jealous too! hehe) Next time tell DH to sleep on the sofa though, lol!

Grand--aw hun :hugs: I hope your pain is improving. I was fearful of getting an episiotomy as Grace was predicted to be so big, and they say it is very similar to a C-Section pain-wise, only I know episiotomies clearly affect going to the bathroom whereas with C-Sections, there is constipation and I had to take softeners (sorry if tmi) for a few days before I was able to go! I am thinking of you hun and hoping the pain is easing for you--and I repeat your advice back to you, don't overdo! :hugs:

I also hope that you are able to get little Indy to see a doctor, poor little guy, reflux as an adult is horrible, I can't imagine what it is like for a little one. I do not have personal experience with reflux in babies, but I do know that it is common and they have really good medications that help to treat reflux. I think my cousin's baby had it and once they prescribed the meds, it was like night and day, he was so much better!

:hi: to all our others pregnant and new mommies!

AFM: Grace and I survived day 1 by ourselves! We had a changing mishap (she decided to doodie all over mid-change, lol!) and she was wide awake a bit more than the past few days, which was cool because I got to work with her on focusing exercises with her little rattle toys. She was also really hungry, so I am guessing growth spurt! We (well I, haha) also carved her first pumpkin (jack-o-lantern) and I dressed her up in a little sleeper that said "baby's first halloween" and had a pumpkin on her but! She was too cute in it! 

DH was a total dream when he came home, he swept her up right away (you could tell he really missed her) and pretty much took care of her the rest of the evening himself, giving me 2 hours of precious sleep. Turns out we really did not need to do that as Grace slept from 11-3 for the first time ever, giving us both a much-needed nighttime rest! I actually had to wake her up for her 3 am feed, and then she was back asleep by 4, and slept until DH woke her up at 6:30. Oh, if only we could have all our nights work so smoothly![-o&lt;

Hormones are still getting the best of me--I can't seem to watch anything on TV that has a baby in it, I just burst into tears. The worst is a new Pampers commercial that is on right now, it has all these babies and a violin playing in the back, and goes on how every baby is a miracle and I can't get past the 3rd or 4th baby without crying! Arg, for someone who is used to always being "in control" of her emotions, this is driving me nuts! Hopefully it will improve before I have to start working from home--a teary lawyer is not a good thing! lol


----------



## Vixmar

Oh Amber, I was exactly the same! I cried at home and health baby time for the first 2 weeks lol
It will pass, I understand its due to the huge drop in hormones and is completely normal! X


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - I agree stitches (or staples in your case) are literally a pain in the a**! LOL Luckily now that I'm 3 weeks out and they've dissolved (and I can finally sit down!) I feel so much better but the beginning 2 weeks were agony. TMI - it took me 4 days to go - I think I was just scared :wacko: 

*Vix* - Thanks for the advice - hopefully we'll go to the doc in the next day or two to figure out if Indy indeed has reflux...I'm so happy there are solutions though.
*
Birth Story - Natural Birth Hopeful...turned Intervention Mayhem Birther *​

Spoiler

Woke up at 1am on Sunday morning 9/10/11 - Had bad period type pain that woke me up - thought it was just being uncomfortable while 39 weeks prego so I changed position. A couple minutes later same bad period type pain. Switched sides again and again it came...UH OH!!! must be labor so I woke up OH and had him start timing. Had my bloody show soon thereafter

I did 7 hours by myself in our room while OH slept on the couch and kept timing every time I came out of the bedroom. I didn't want anyone with me or around me. I sang to myself through the contractions and swayed back and forth the whole time on my feet (couldn't sit or lay down so standing and "dancing" was my only way to deal. They came every 5 mintutes lasting 1-1 1/2 minutes right from the get go.

At 8 AM called my Doula and she came and labored with me - brought a calming influence and I relaxed a bit as the contractions were stronger by then. We did 4 hours together and contractions by the end were super strong that I lost my rhythm sometimes and cried out...singing out the window and moaning/groaning through contractions. They were coming closer together and Doula mentioned hospital. I started crying...didn't want to go :cry: I was scared of interventions and changing the ambiance.

At 12 PM finally caved and Doula drove OH and me to the hospital as contractions getting really strong and close together. Worst car ride in my life...the contractions were so much more painful in a moving car and was having trouble coping...I was literally banging the seats with my hands to get through them.

Arrived at hospital and was crying again :cry: because I really didn't want to be there. Doula couldn't come with us because of policy to have only 1 person present at the birth. They saw just from my ghostly pale face and grimaces that I was far into labor and put me right into a birthing room. The midwife checked me and I was 5 centimeters! So happy that I had progressed that far at home. 

Waters broke soon after arriving in the hospital and contractions were getting super painful...but after 5 hours I was still only 5 centimeters...I was devastated because I was barely able to cope with the contractions. The midwife suggested we break the second layer of waters (I didn't know there were 2!) I said no but she convinced me that it would help me progress. So I caved and got the artificial rupture of membranes I never wanted. Immediately after the contractions became unbearable I was moaning/groaning/crying...and throwing up and trembling because of fatigue and pain.

Well it didn't help - still only 5 centimeters and I was dying! My OBGYN came by and suggested the Epi...I started crying again :cry: - I had wanted to do my birth without pain aids but I was so tired and had been on my feet since 1 am that morning - it was now 5 pm. Finally I said OK and got the Epi and I have to admit it was beautiful to finally be able to rest and talk to my OH and relax.

In 3 hours I progressed to 8 centimeters but then I just stopped progressing again...stalled...baby was in a bad presentation and not engaging properly and those two centimeters were preventing him from moving down. UGH! - OBGYN suggested just a wee bit of pitocin to make my contractions stronger to open up the cervix more. There was also meconium in my waters now and they were worried for baby! C-section was mentioned. Got antibiotics transfusion because of the meconium.

He gave me 2 hours to progress otherwise C-section was on the table - OH and I prayed our little hearts out...I breathed through the contractions and just visualized opening up. 

At midnight midwife came to check me - she said baby was engaged better but I was still only 8 centimeters...Devastated again! We prayed again together for the best outcome for me and babe. 10 minutes later the OBGYN came in to assess the situation for the last time before a potential C-section and miraculously in 10 minutes I was fully dilated and he said we would do a vaginal birth with the vacuum to help guide the baby.

Six contractions and lots of pushing Little Indigo was born just after midnight almost 24 hours after labor first started. After his head and shoulders were out I got to pull out Indigo myself and lay him skin to skin...it was the most beautiful moment ever and made me forget all the interventions - the ending was perfect. We were left alone for 1/2 hour just me, Indigo and OH to just bond and love each other.

After 30 minutes I pushed out the placenta in one pop - so much easier than a baby for sure! and got stitched up (I had to have an episiotomy because of the instrumental birth).

It didn't go according to plan but what ever does...I think I will try for a home birth next time because I definitely think that the hospital ambiance and pressured environment to progress fast made me insecure and close up and I didn't progress at all. 

Thanks for reading - I tried to condense it a bit but it was hard :kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Grand - thankyou so much for sharing your birth story with us. i got so emotional reading it...
i promise i will write my birth story today
xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - congrats on making it through day 1 without DH! it sounds like it went really well! glad your staples came out nicely, and that you're feeling better. but make sure you still get plenty of rest. ps, i adore your new avatar pic!

Vix - sorry to hear Libby has a cold. hope she recovers soon!

Grand - sorry to hear about Indy's reflux. hope you can get it treated, and he feels better soon.

Neffie - happy 28 weeks! glad to hear you enjoyed the childbirth classes. and good luck for your glucose test!

AFM: had the worst night ever last night. poor Freya had colic. it started at 7pm, and she just screamed all night. it was such an awful scream, i was crying too, coz i just felt so bad for her. she was in so much pain. gave her regular doses of Infacol throughout the evening/night, and had short sleeps with her in my arms (in between screaming sessions). it was exhausting for me and her (and OH, who spent the whole time researching tips/treatments on the internet) i hope tonight is better....

ps, here is a pic of Freya in her Halloween costume. she's a witch!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Freya6.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sparkle

Grand- your birth story had me sobbing. It's a lot like my story with C. More intervention than I wanted. But we get our beautiful healthy babies at the end. I suffered with pnd after C, I think it was linked to the birth. Look after yourself. Be kind, you did an amazing job. we also had reflux, gaviscon was my saviour!

Shell- Freya is so cute in her witch outfit!! Sorry to hear about your terrible night. Hope it's better this evening xx

Neffie- your parenting class sounds great! How are you feeling?

Amber- I saw Graces pumpkin! So cute!!

I've forgotten loads sorry ladies xx

Afm- things have been so busy!! Cormack turned 3 on Friday, my baby is so grown up now. I've been quite teary thinking of the babies that should have shared it with us. I am so thankful for little Apple Alice. He was a spider for Halloween, will see if I can upload a pic later.

Shell- I hea


----------



## lilrojo

Grand thank you so much for sharing you story.. just reminds us that nothing goes as planned.. hope little indie is feeling better and you can all get some much needed rest..

Hope the rest of you are well..

Shell-freya is so cute in her little costume.. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - Your dh saounds fab. So sorry that you are feeling emotional - I agree with others it is natural and it will pass.

Neffie - Hope glucose test is all fine.

Grand - Hope indie is ok. Your birth story had me welling up hun- So emotional.
Vix - Hope Libby is ok - poor little thing.

Kizzy - Hi hun How are you.

Shell - Poor little Freya, hope she is ok now and you. How cute Freya looks.

Sparkle, lil and Imp hope you are all ok. 

Hi anybody that I have missed.

AFM - Very uncomfortable.

XX


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- Lovely to read your story! Brought a tear to my eye (I so badly want to do it again lol) I've had two similar births and its heartbreaking when things don't go your way (that's why I didn't have a birth plan this time altho I wanted to avoid epi) but like u said, when you hold you baby in your arms for the first time it is completely irrelevant how they got there!! I also got to pull Libby up and isn't it the best feeling ever to be the first to hold your baby!! 

Shell- I do hope tonight better for you! Hope u can find a way of comforting Freya when she's suffering on a evening!! She looks fab in her outfit!!

AFM- Libby is still badly, she's spent most of the day screaming with only 3hrs sleep since 9am (its 9pm uk time) I'm exhausted and so is she!! But still feeding well and temp is a little more than normal but not considered a fever so good news!! 

Today is the first anniversary of when we found out our angel was ectopic, the back end of last week was bed ffor me, DH suggest going to blackpool lights until he relised it was same time last year I ended up in hospital with bleeding, he's been very good with me after I reminded him, had drinks with the girls sat night and spent the day with friends and family sunday so lifted my spirits no end! 
Had Libbys name tatooed today, and a blue star for my ectopic, I chose a star as its personal to me, but people won't ask what the starts for!! Feeling ok so far... I just have to look at my DD and I'm reminded everything happens for a reason, our little angel gave way for our beautiful Libby!!

Libbys finally settled so I'm off in the bath and bed!!

Hope all you new mummys are doing well and our still preggo mummys are blooming!!
X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand thanks for sharing your story. Every time I read one I cry now, but they do make me feel better about my impending birth. I don't have much of a plan prepared all I want to do is get through it... 

Bean, thanks for thinking of me, everything is good. Just trying to get organized and ready. 

afm, today has been a bit emotional, my best friend who has gone through 2 losses already just found out that she now has an ectopic, and is going in for surgery. They think everything will be fine when they are finished but it just hits home a bit. I feel for her soooo much! Also I had a feeling that my dh's family were throwing me a surprise shower and I have been trying to ask him for a few weeks with no avail, so I finally came right out and asked. Turns out I am right. Only one issue... they are throwing it for me on the 12th (only a week and a half before my due date) and it is 2 h ours away! I'm not suppose to be traveling any further the 45min away to ensure I make it back if I go into labor! So anyway I'm kinda nervous... but can't exactly not attend. Not really sure what to think right now...


----------



## Beanwood

Imp so sorry to hear about your best friend. That is really sad and as you say you feel for her.

Hi to everybody else - hope you all got some sleep moms. I have to say that I have not been overly struggling to sleep whilst pregnant, just the getting up for a wee, so am not very prepared for that bit at all.

XX


----------



## XxSamBxX

ladies i have my flu jab in less than an hour and im working myself up lol i also have an emergency scan at 3pm as bubs isnt moving much and when i was monitored the other she hardly moved when hooked up to the machine so now i have to go to the fetal assessment unit and have a scan to see if she is ok FX'd for me i will keep you all updated xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for all your lovely comments about my birth story. I know I love reading people's experiences...they are all so different but like many of you said the end result is the most important...a healthy baby and mom.

*SamB* - Sorry about the lack of movement I hope your scan is positive and she's just having a lazy day...I know Indigo did sometimes as well.

*Bean* - Don't worry about being prepared for no sleep and just take advantage that you can get sleep now - build up your reserves...the first two weeks were really hard and I looked like a ghost but now I'm sort of used to it so it isn't as bad. Sorry you're feeling uncomfortable - the end is hard with a big bump. Swimming is the only time I felt really good the last two or three weeks. Do you have a pool or sea/ocean/lake near you?

*Sparkle* - thanks for your sweet comments...I definitely did suffer some minor depression right after the birth and was really sad how it went hence staying away from BnB. My midwife is really philosophical and told me I have to talk about my birth...my feelings and then accept it and move on and also to talk to Indigo about it and make sure he knows that it's not his fault we had a difficult time. I've forgiven myself and let Indy know that he did an amazing job - it sounds silly maybe but it really helped. Happy Bday Cormack :cake:! ow so big now - can't wait to see his costume.:cake:

*Shell* - I'm impressed you did Halloween with Freya - she is such a cute witch - hope she's behaving herself...we have the "witching hour(s)" as well...from about 7pm to midnight...oh what fun :wacko:

*Imp* - that is completely devastating for your friend...I'm sure you will be a support to her. :hugs: As far as the baby shower I wouldn't worry too much - 1st time labor lasts a long time generally so if you start contractions you can always leave the party right away and should be fine. My contractions didn't get really bad for about 12 hours. 

*Vix* - :hugs: for your little angel :hugs: It's nice to have a personal reminder like a tattoo that nobody else really will really guess. I still think about getting one for wee nut. I hope Libby continues to be on the mend the poor thing.

*Amber* - Good job on your first day...I've had many a change mishap...pee, poop and spit up all at the same time with no protection - we went right into the shower together after that perfect storm - I was laughing and crying at the same time :dohh:! (OH is much better at avoiding disaster)


*AFM*: Still trucking along with Indy - good and bad moments - but getting better. I managed to go to the market, pay the rent at the estate agent, go to the bank, drop mail off at the post all before 10am - that was a proud mom moment all without drama. I use an ergo carrier and Indy falls right asleep if anyone wants to know the secret :winkwink: Here's a pic: 

Spoiler

​


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - happy 3rd birthday Cormack! :cake: looking forward to seeing pics of him dresses as a spider! sorry to hear you are feeling teary for your losses. its completely normal, hun. thinking of you :hugs:

Bean - sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. hope baby comes soon so that you get some relief. happy "full term" for tomorrow! :dance:

Vix - i cant believe its been a whole year since your ectopic. i remember when you were going through it....thinking of you during this emotional time, hun :hugs: also, its such a strange coincidence, but i got a blue star tattoo in memory of my ectopic baby. where is yours? mine is on my wrist. i am also going to have Freya's name tattooed on my other wrist. hope Libby feels better soon :hugs:

Imp - i am so sorry to hear about your best friend. having been through an ectopic myself, i know how awful it is. just be there for her to talk and listen, as i know you will be :hugs: also, hope you have fun at your belated baby shower (i didnt have mine til i was nearly 37 weeks)

Sam - hope your flu jab went well. its nothing to worry about, is it? im so glad i had mine (4 days before Freya was born) i hope your scan goes well, i will be thinking of you. im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Grand - well done you for your "super mom" morning! i cant imagine getting all those errands done before 10am with a newborn baby! way to go! :thumbup: also, i adore that pic you posted! you look great - so healthy and happy!

AFM: No colic last night! woohoo! :yipee: but my OH went back to work today :cry: we miss him so much already...also, Freya is still jaundice, even after 14 days, so she is having a few blood tests tomorrow to rule out any medical reasons. bless her.

Hope you are all well :hi:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear all your mommy updates... happy things seem to be going well for you all..

Grand-you look beautiful after only 3 weeks.. hope i look that good this time around.. :)

Shell-hope your doing well without oh, not looking forward to that here as i have a 2 year old at home.. happy to hear freya had a good night and hope the blood tests turn out to be nothing..

Sam-hope your us turns out fine and baby is being lazy..

Imp-hope all is going well for you and your getting your things organized.. :)

Sparkle-happy 3rd bday to your little boy.. :)

AFM-23 weeks today.. 1 week to vday.. yay.. next appt is in one week.. feels like time is flying by.. hope your all well..


----------



## Beanwood

Grand - what worried me more with sleep is the other 2 as they are still in with me and dh goes in their room. Could be interesting - 6 year old, 3 year old and a newborn. MMM
Your photo is lovely by the way.

Had my scan today - they reckon baby is 6lb 11. Good weight already. 

Sam - I hope that everything is ok.

Shell - Great news that you had a better night. Poor little Freya having a blood test tough. BOO

Lil - Happy v day tom.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning/afternoon ladies!

Vix--:hugs: and thinking about you today on the anniversary of your loss. Very touching that you got a little star for your angel baby right along with your tattoo for libby---definitely a sign that libby has an angel watching over her. I really hope libby starts to feel better, poor little dear.

samb--it is good you are getting the flu jab, my doctor told me that it would help Grace if I got it while still pregnant, so I opted for it back in september. Keeping my fx'd for your scan--I had to do the very same thing 2 wks before Grace was due--she was not moving enough on the NST monitor, so they sent me off for an ultrasound, and all was well--she was just stubborn when she was resting and could not be stirred (which is exactly how she is outside of the womb too!). I hope the scan has good results for you hun!

Grand--your birth story had me in tears. I am so sorry to see all you had to go through, but I agree that our babies are so worth it, we would do things all over again for the result we had of holding our babes in our arms! I am also glad that you did not have to have a C-Section and were able to pull Indy out and hold him right away. That is the one thing I wish I could have experienced, but they made sure Grace went straight into DH's arms and he brought her over right away for me to give her a kiss. 

Wow, you look fabulous in that picture!Good job on getting so much accomplished by 10 am! You have my admiration!! :thumbup:

Sparkle--Happy 3rd birthday to Cormack! :cake: Your little man is certainly growing up! I can't wait to see the pics!

Shell--:hugs: for little Freya--I hope she starts to feel better and that the blood tests yield some answers for you. Very glad to hear that she had no colic last night! Also, huge hugs to you :hugs: on your first day without DH, that was so hard for Gracie and I on Monday, and we are still adjusting, and it is exhausting. Between changings, and expressing and nursing, and dealing with a mummy's girl who wants to be held all of the time, I feel like my house is falling apart! Thinking of you hun!

Bean--so sorry to hear how uncomfortable you are feeling, I hope your little bubs shows soon to give you some relief! :hugs: Excellent news btw on your scan and birth weight!!! :thumbup: I also hope that when bubs comes you are able to get sleep! I hope the rest of us are not scaring you too much on that score!

Lil--Happy 23 weeks, I can't believe how far along you are already, that is so wonderful!! :happydance:

Imp--I am so, so sorry to hear about your friend's loss, my heart goes out to her. :cry: As for your shower, you can do what I did when I had to travel more than an hour away close to my due date--I travelled around with an envelope filled with my medical records so if I went into labor, I had my pregnancy records on hand for any hospital I would end up at. I agree with Grand though, you should be ok to go, and I hope you have a lovely time!

Kizzy--hope all is well hun!

AFM: Grace had her 1 week follow up at the pediatrician, and she has already gained back up to her birth weight and then some! She came in at 8lbs, 1 oz! Doctor says she is doing excellent and the only thing she recommended was some over the counter drops for her gas issues (my little lady loves to fart...a lot!! lol makes me wonder if it is what I am eating that is making her do that, haha!). We had a rough night last night (making up for Monday night's dream of an evening), so mommy is a bit tired today.

Oh, and here are a couple pics of my little pumpkin at Halloween:
 



Attached Files:







P1010038.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









P1010039.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7









P1010045.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Grace looks so cute in her pumpkin suit! and she has such a pretty little face! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Grace is too cute as a pumpkin!

*Lil* - Happy almost V-day! It feels so good, non? :flower:


----------



## XxSamBxX

thank you ladies for all the kind words baby is fiiiiine she has just got herself in the head down position and she is facing my back so she is kicking my placenta so i can hardly feel her. the women at the hospital were fab and said if i was still unhappy with her lack of movement then to just go back.

the flu jab wasnt too bad i just get myself soooo worked up about any needle i have to have even if it when they wanna prick my finger for my blood sugars lol!! :haha:

BTW grand you look fab :D


----------



## Vixmar

Brill new Sam! And thanks Amber, 

Shell- My blue star is on the inside of my left wrist! How strange!! Can I ask why you chose blue?? And Libby is along the side of my foot x


----------



## Vixmar

Happy 23rd week Lil!

Bean- I'm with you on the 'weeing' business, I felt like sleeping on the toilet most nights!!

Grand- wow all that before 10am pretty amazing!! Your obviously well organised!! Glad things seem to be getting better/easier, it takes time, you've gone from just you and dh to 3! Hope things continue to get easier!!

Shell- its pretty daunting when DH goes bk to work isn't it!? I felt overwhelmed that even after 2 previous babys I was no fully responsible for this tiny life!! Hope the blood tests go ok and Freyas jurndice resolves quickly 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, can't remember everything I wanted to comment on lol

AFM- Libs is much better, still flemmy and a little snotted up but not as unsettled and we had a SMILE for the first time in 3days!! I totally forgot to say libby now gives small SMILES!! Not yet cought it on camera as its too quick for me!! But its beautiful and makes me cry lol
I know I shouldn't moan as Libbys sleeping well on a night, but my baby WILL NOT sleep during that day!! Shes been awake since 7.30am and its now 9.30pm and she's had less than 2hrs sleep all day! She likes to be in my arms constantly and I'm not getting anything done!! Any advise welcome!!

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--Just realized I missed Freya's pictures, she is soooo cute!! I love the costume, where did you find it? I had a hard time finding anything small enough for Grace!

Vix--so glad to hear that Libby is on the mend!

Samb--what a relief, so glad your scan went well, and awesome they are willing to take a look anytime you grow concerned!


----------



## milosmum

hello ladies sorry i have been mia but actually i have been keeping up and trying to reply but my stupid mobile internet keeps crashing everytime i write a reply its driving me mad and i feel so bad that i have not been commenting on all your news.
Grand your birth story was great as you and so similar to mine in that it was the exact opposite of what i wanted but we have beautiful boys to show for it. Must write my story sometime! Well done on your productive morning i cant wait til callum is big enough for his carrier and we can get out without pram.

Shellney i love freyas outfit very cute. I hope her blood tests were not too stressful xxx 

imp i hope you are managing to get some rest and not overdoing it. Sorry to hear about your friends loss recovery from an ectopic is slow and sore but maybe you could tell her about baby and bump and the one tubers group on here which gave me so much hope after my ectopic xxx 

amber grace is a very cute pumpkin i had callum dressed as one too but my phone refuses to let me upload the photo. 

Bean hope you are not too uncomfortable and are managing to get some rest with all the kids in the bed. I am sure you can squeeze the new baby in! 

Samb so glad your scan went well what a relief for you. X

Kizzy i am very jealous of your curry and sleep night but its a shame about the snoring x

I have probably forgotten lots of people but love to everyone i hope you all get a good nights sleep xxx 

as for us callum is growing fast now 7lb 10.5oz which makes me proud but all his feeding is making me very sore think i may need to see the doctor if the boob pain does not subside soon. Promise to try to post more and try to write my birth story soon! 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## milosmum

i think i have suceeded at last! Here is callum the pumpkin xxx
 



Attached Files:







30102011252.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- What brill weight gain for Callum!! Have you tried a nipple shield? Or is it the whole boob that's sore?? I think is brill that you've kept up with the bf!! X


----------



## milosmum

thanks vix i am really pleased with his growth but so sore. Actually sitting here thinking i could try a nipple shield see if that helps but the rest of the boob hurts too they are both aching and feel almost bruised. It hurts most when if latches on and my milk lets down and it hurts in both sides. Thankfully no sign of mastitis though. Anyway off to try and settle him down night night xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Awww that sounds horrid, I only bf for 2-3days and that pain was toe curlingly bad!!
Well done u for keeping it up!! X


----------



## Beanwood

All the little pumkins look so cute and beautiful. I bet you are all so proud and so you should be.

Sam thats great news re the movements and reassuring that they are so nice where you went that you can go back.

Vix - what about a carrier whilst you are in the house??????

Milo - is it nipple soreness like cracking. I breastfed both of mine. The second time got introduced to Lanisoh a nipple cream/gel. It was about £12.00 for a tube but worth every penny. Am going to get some in preperation this time. The pain will ease though anyway.

Hi to everybody will post againg later but at mo my 6 year old is very poorly. He has been awake most of the night with ear pain and discharge from his ear and nose bleeds. Doctors this morning I think.............. XXXXX


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow - so many babies born already! Congratulations to all the lucky Mums :)


----------



## Vixmar

Bean - hope your 6yr old boy? Girl? Gets better soon!!

Grey- Hi!! My sister is booked in for a lap and dye, like yourself she has had a ectopic (as have I) and several chemicals and miscarriages, she only has one tube, and they think she may also have endo (can't say it let alone spell it lol) they are doing lap before clomid due to a possible blockage on other tubes, I'm googling all about it to be able to support her but its mind boggling!! Good luck wishing you all the best!! X


----------



## Amberyll23

milos--fabulous news on little Callum's weight gain, and I just LOVE your pumpkin picture, what a cute little man!

on breast pain--i am using the same stuff bean mentions, the lasinoh HPA lanolin for my cracked nipples. I absolutely LOVE the stuff, it gives me so much relief! It is definitely worth the cost and is 100% safe for baby. I also used a nipple shield for my left breast the first week as it seemed to have the most pain and difficulties. Lasinoh also makes something called breast pad "soothies" which I have yet to try, but a lot of women swear by them. As for full breast soreness, could it be that you are just so full? I find that if I do not express, my boobs are killing me, they get so heavy, full and sore. So I nurse Grace and then express whatever is left and that seems to help so much.

bean--:hugs: for your little one, I hope the doctor is able to help him feel better, poor little man!

grey--:hi: hey hun, thank you for stopping by and thank you for the well wishes!

vix--got to see the picture of a sleeping babe on FB, glad to see Libs was finally getting some rest! I hope you took the chance to get some rest yourself!! 

AFM: have a college friend stopping in to see Grace this am. We had a good night last night, she slept from 11-3, then wanted fed, then wanted snuggles the rest of the morning, which was ok as I loved getting 4 hours in!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Grey - I had a lap and dye just before I got pregnant with my first.

Amber - little Grace sure is sleeping well. Bless her.

Vix - your poor sister - it is great that she has you to support her.

Well my 6 year old ds has a chest infection and an ear infection and perforation of ear drum. He is on sofa feeling very sorry for himself. The doctor was lovely to him - he gave him 50p aswell how sweet.


----------



## Vixmar

Bean- awww hope his infections clear soon! Its hard enough being pregnant at the best of times but having poorly kids at same time... :-(
You mentioned u had a lap? Was that connected to you fertility?
As for the baby carrier, I bought a lovely mamas n pappas one.. Can I bugger get the thing on alone! I need more practise, but I'm not sure I'd feel safe using one tbh!

Amber- glad Grace gave u a 4hr kip, do you bedshare as your bf?

What's everyones views on bedsharing? I'm not intending to, but I'm finding myself so tired I'm falling asleep whilst feeding, last night I sat on the floor to feed her to ensure I didn't fall asleep lol but it was cold!!
X


----------



## Beanwood

Vix yeah my lap was connected to fertility. We had been trying for just over a year for our first and had suspected endo. I had always suffered with really bad periods - the type that got me takien to hospital as the pain was so bad and they thought there was soemthing else wrong. I had the lap which showed that my tubes were clear and there was no trace of endo. The following month I conceived. They did say that may happen also.

The carriers are a pain to get on I agree. I have one of those which is just a big piece of material that you wrap around. I found that worked with my second even when he was one + still fely quite secure. XX

Bedsharing - I am probably a bit biased as both mine still sleep with me and I do like it. I fed both mine and fell asleep feeding, the second until he was nearly 2. I found it was the only way we all slept. My friend though was horrified that I did that, thinks it is really bad. My only opinion is that it works for us and it is what I have always done. Like everything though its what suits iyou and yor family isn't it. So I probably have not helped you at all. Sorry.... XXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Ok I am going to try to reply to everyone if I can, apologies in advance if I miss you out!!
Amber, glad the stitches came out ok, how do they feel now? Well done on surviving alone, its scary but its also quite a good chance to really get to know your bubs and do your own thing, I quite like it although I am watching the door come 5.30ish waiting for Neil to come home &#61514; I hear you on the hormones, I have always been a soppy cow and now I cry at anything! Love her pumpkin pics!
Neffie how did the GTT go? 
Grand, how is Indy&#8217;s reflux? Did you get it diagnosed and has he got some medicine for it? I read your birth story and I am sorry you didn&#8217;t get the experience you wanted but I think you did brilliantly and you have such a wonderful little boy to show for it. Over here there&#8217;s something called &#8220;birth reflections&#8221; where you can go to discuss your labour and what you feel about it, perhaps they have something similar over there you could go to? Otherwise you know all us ladies are here for you of course &#61514; Kudos to you for how much you did with him by 10am, I am super impressed!! You look fab by the way, yummy mummy!
Vix, how is Libby today hun? Hope you have been ok over the past couple of days with the anniversary. My D&C was a year ago today, cant believe how much has happened in that time and I am so grateful to have my little girl with me now &#61514; Re bed sharing I have brought G in with me a couple of times if she wont settle just for an hour or so, I was soooo nervous about squashing her but I think instinct would stop it. I do prefer her to sleep in her moses basket and eventually her cot but each to their own and different things work for different families.
Shell, so sorry Freya has colic hun, is she getting some medication for it? Are you managing to get any sleep now? I hope its not long lasting hun. Love her little witch costume &#61514; how was it today without oh? It does get easier I promise!
Sparkle, happy birthday to Cormack!! Glad Apple Alice is bringing you some comfort.
Lil, almost V day, woohoo!!
Bean, so close now, sorry you are feeling uncomfortable hun, it does get like That towards the end, maximum of 5 weeks to go though, so exciting!! Sorry your little boy isn&#8217;t well though &#61516;
Imp, sorry about your friend, very sad. I think you should go for it with your baby shower providing you are being driven by someone, enjoy and have a wonderful time &#61514;
Sam, glad the scan was ok and bubs is fine, hope your needle phobia doesn&#8217;t bother you too much.
Milos, great news on callum&#8217;s weight, well done you! hope your boobs feel better soon hun. Love his pumpkin outfit too &#61514;
Grey thanks for stopping by and the well wishes x

Phew, think thats it, I went back a few days so sorry if anything is out of date!

AFM, having the best week we've had so far with G, 4 of the past 5 nights have been really good and today she is even acting like a newborn and has slept loads! Growth spurt maybe? We went to a baby group today and had a baby massage sample, perhaps thats why she is so chilled haha! her cradle cap in her eyebrows has cleared up and her hair is falling out rapidly so she's all bald and smooth in places now. She is also getting used to the bath now which is good as I have been bathing her alone this week, just every other day for now, how often does everyone else bath their babies? Neil is going away this weekend, early Sat morning til sunday afternoon and I was feeling sick about it, so nervous but I am feeling a lot more confident now, fingers crossed all will be ok. Me and G go out and about every day, either walking somewhere or in the car, we meet up with friends (mine, not hers haha) or see my mum etc or have visitors so I am loving being off work, never want to go back!! xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - So happy for you that your wee one is sleeping. Any massage techniques to chill out a baby pass over the tips - we need help to chill out Indigo between 7-midnight. Unfortunately France is not that philosophical about labors (just my hippie midwife who goes against the French grain) but even just having a cry with her about it helped me immensely. As for bathing Indy hates it! So OH has started taking him into the shower with him and it works wonders...he loves it and it's fast, quick and easy. He showers with him for 5 - 10 minutes and then I'm there to catch him in a warmed up cozy towel while OH continues to take a proper shower. 

*Milos* - Good for you on BFing - I know it's tough...I've been in tears as well sometimes. I think I may have to get some nipple shields...it's funny because righty is perfect and lovely no probs but lefty is so painful (just the nipple) no matter how many times we latch. UGH! I dread lefty's turn. Sometimes I pump the left boob to keep up its milk supply and just give the right for a couple of feeds just to give it a rest from the nipple chomper AKA Indigo. Congrats on weight gain for Callum - mom's milk is working well then despite the pain. I'm calling LaLeche League here for some tips as well tomorrow because I need some support - have you tried them in the UK? PS. Cute little pumpkin!

*Bean* - I would love to try that type of carrier...I feel like you need to be an expert knot maker for them...tell me it's not as complicated as it looks. The ergo one I use is from Romania actually (Marsupi) but I'm sure there is a website that has them in the UK - as France has a website that sells them. I love it because it's so easy - just three velcro straps and I can do it without any help which is the most important when OH is at work. 

*Vix* - Bedsharing all the way for the moment...Actually OH and I are sleeping on our pull out couch with the little guy but he's at the end (so not in between us and he has his own space) propped securely on a breast feeding pillow (it multitasks!). He gets up every 2-3 hours at night and the only way I would survive is easy access to the little guy and also it reassures me he's so close by so I can make sure he's OK and breathing. I hope in 2-3 months that he does longer nights and sleeps about 5 hours and then we'll put him in the crib.

*Bean* - Your poor little man - being sick at any age isn't fun. I hope you manage to stay in good health. 

*SamB* - So happy for you hon about your positive scan! Good on you for getting the jab.

*Amber* - Have fun with your friend hon...it's nice to have an adult conversation during the day! Grace sounds like a wonderful morning cuddle buddy...Ahhhh if Indigo would sleep 4 hours...what bliss! Enjoy it!

*Grey* - Thanks for the support hon! Still plenty of room for you here :dust:

*AFM*: We went to the pediatrician and he was very good and Indigo didn't cry at all - the show off - he always cries when he gets naked for us at home/during changes. He's in perfect health and is 10 pounds already the little chunkster. Apparently no acid reflux...so I'm kinda bummed...I'm happy he probably doesn't have it but I'm sad that we don't have a reason for the crying...maybe colic? or the "witching hour"? It's frustrating not to know so we just have to deal with it I guess :shrug: Also we went out for the 1st time and had a meal at a restaurant GASP! I was so nervous - I didn't want to be the "crying baby" couple that ruins everyone's time but Indy behaved himself and whimpered only once but I just had to feed him and he was fine - Another milestone was public breastfeeding for the 1st time - I'm so shy normally and yikes I would never get my boob out ever but I did discreetly with a little shawl - I was super proud because I didn't think I'd be able to do it.


----------



## kizzyt

Well done on both counts grand, good for you!! Sorry you don't have any answers for indy's crying, it might be a little colic, not sure if breast fed baby's get it that much? We use a medicine called infacol for tinks to help with wind before each feed but I don't know if you'd use it if you are feeding. Massage today was just legs, strokes up towards the hips, then down towards the ankles, then small circles around the feet and ankles and little twists up and down the legs, all with organic sunflower oil, I think theres online videos you can watch to learn it. I have signed up for the class but there is a waiting list :(


----------



## Vixmar

Well done Grand on ur first bf in public!!!

Thanks ladies for ur opinions on the bedsharing.... I'm worried a may roll on her, or she may fall outta bed!! I'm hoping motherly instinct would stop that but I'm so tired!!

My other 2 didn't share, as Andy worked a different job so he could share night feeds and I wasn't as tired, and I didn't have 2 other kids to get up at 7am!! 
I also don't want her getting used to it as I don't want to be still sharing my bed in a year or twos time, but that's my opinion and choice and like you said, each to their own and what ever works for them, but she sleeps so much better in my arms lol
I think I'm overly sensitive to it as my dd's half brother died ages 14 weeks whilst they were on holiday of SIDS and he just happened to be sharing his mum n dads bed, maybe it was just a coincidence but since that horrid night I'm terrified of bibs flying over her face, blankets being loose (hence the grow bag) sickness during the night, over heating, the list is endless.... I'm trying not the let it effect the way I bring her up, but when I have a 8yr old checking her moses basket every time she's asleep its hard not to!!

Kizzy- hope todays been as ok as poss! How quick the year had flown!!
Libby has also gone bald :-( she looks like a grumpy old man lol
Really please for u that Georgina is sleeping better!! The whole world looks better when you've had you sleep!!
Good luck for when Neils away, I'd love Andy to go away lol I like my owns space and enjoy having Libby all to myself!!
X


----------



## Vixmar

And baby massage is brill!! All mums n babys should try it!!
I used it a lot with zack, due to reflux he was hard to settle on a night, and it really helps!
I've enquired about our local centres class's and they're not till Jan!! Better late than never!
X


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--aww, your poor little man, I hope the the little guy starts feeling better soon. :hugs:

I have a baby carrier down in the basement, not sure what kind/manuf it is, it was a hand me down from my best friend in maryland---I am going to have to go dig it out now and try it!!

Vix--Yes, Grace and I are currently bedsharing. It is kind of a wierd situation, because we live in a 3 story house and all the bedrooms are on the third floor. Due to my C-Section, I have to avoid doing stairs as much as possible, so I have been living on the main floor with Grace. We have a giant couch in the living room that is actually more comfortable than most beds (it is like the bed of choice for company when they come visit, haha). What I do is I have a Boppy that I use for BFing that also makes a good little safe bed for Grace (so she can't roll side to side). We start out our evenings with a feed and then I let her fall asleep on my chest (she loves to sleep right on my chest). Once she is asleep, I put her in the Boppy and then I lay alongside it.

I too get paranoid about SIDS, so the Boppy is a nice barrier to prevent me from rolling on top of her, etc. It works great because when she wakes around 3 am, I am right there for feeding, etc.

Poor DH though, he does NOT like sleeping upstairs away from us, so he set up a blowup matress in the living room and has been sleeping there so he can be nearby, god love him! He spoils us girls so! I catch him getting up and checking on us sometimes in the night. 

Oh, and I have made a pillow barricade all around me and the boppy, I have the same fears of her falling out of bed too!!:hugs:

kizzy--great job on G sleeping so well, that is fabulous!! and I am glad she is starting to enjoy her baths! Grace still fusses at first but once the warm water hits her, then she relaxes. We bathe her about twice a week right now. I hear you on loving being off of work, I can't believe I have to go back (even though it is working from home) in two weeks! I am enjoying Grace so very much, I can't imagine having to take time away from her so much during the day!

Baby massage sounds so cool, I will have to look into it!

Grand--:thumbup: on Indigo not having reflux, that is such a relief. Did the doctor give you any ideas on what his fussiness could be? Maybe it is gas? Grace gets REALLY fussy when she has gas. Also, so glad to hear your first trip out to eat and BF went so well! Good for you and little Indy!! :thumbup: Oh, and I have the very same problem as you with BFing. My right breast is fab and produces like 3x the milk as my left, and the left I cringe having to use sometimes, it gets so sore. The nipple shield and the lanolin have been godsends-especially since I also express, those pumps can hurt just as much!

Neffie--thinking of you and your GD test, hope it went ok!

AFM: will probably be sparse this weekend, inlaws are coming in for the first time to see Grace--I just home MIL respects the way I am raising/caring for Grace--she tends to have her own ideas of what I should/should not do, and even though she means well, she is a bit overbearing without realizing it at times. She also smokes like a fiend, so I am hoping the lingering odor doesnt affect Grace--I'm a bit neurotic about cigarette smoke around Grace. I had childhood asthma and now have reactive airway disease (RAD) that is triggered by cigarette smoke--I so want to avoid Grace developing that!

Hope you ladies have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Gals,

Not sure I can keep up with all the posts, since I've been MIA for a few days but I'll try and not miss anyone.

Amber - Glad everything went well with the removal of the staples. Also great to hear that all went well on day 1 without OH being there. :thumbup: Grace makes a very cute pumpkin by the way! Yay fo everything going well at the pediatrician's. The changing hormones seem completely normal, but hope they settle down soon. Enjoy your time with the in laws this weekend...hope the visit goes well. Can your MIL not avoid smoking while they're visiting? Your concern seems totally rational, and I would feel the same way.

Grand - Thanks for sharing your birth story. Sorry to hear that things didn't go as planned, but as the others have said Indy got here safe and sound, and that's the most important thing at the end of the day. I loved the fact that you were the first one to hold him...made me well up. Great to hear that you're managing to run all these errands. A big thumbs up for successfully BFing in public as well. I'm sure now that you've done it, it'll only get easier as time goes. Glad to hear that all went well with the pediatrician appointment, and that he doesn't have acid reflux. He sure looks comfy in his carrier, and that's a very cute pic of you by the way.

Vix - Glad to hear that Libby is feeling better. I'm sure she'll come around soon and start taking more naps during the day. :hugs: for the anniversary of your lost angel. Those dates are always hard. As for bed sharing, I think it's different strokes for different folks..we don't intend to do it with Coco. We plan on having her in our room at the beginning, and then eventually moving her into her own crib and room.

Shell - Freya sure made one cute witch on Halloween! Glad to hear her colic has gotten better. Hope her jaundice is out the door...how did her bloodwork go?

Sparkle - Happy belated birthday to C!! :cake: Wow, already 3 ehh?? I bet he made a cute spider for Halloween. Hope you and AA are doing well.

Bean - Sorry to hear you're feeling uncomfortable. It's great that you're getting your sleep at night. Not long to go now before you have your little one in your arms. :happydance: Sorry to hear about your 6 yr old's chest & ear infection. Hope he feels better soon!

Imp - Sorry to hear about your bestie's loss. :( Hope she has a speedy recovery. As for your shower, I think it would be ok to make the trip, as long as you're not driving yourself there.

Sam - Glad to hear that all is well with the LO. Also, great job on braving the flu shot. It's a good thing to have had it, for both you and baby.:thumbup:

Lil - Happy 23 weeks! You're moving right along. Good luck for your appointment next week.

Milos - Glad to hear that Callum is growing big and strong. :thumbup: He looks precious in his pumpkin outfit! Great to hear that you've kept up with the BFing. I second the ladies on the Lansinoh cream. I've heard nothing but great things about it.

Grey - Thanks for stopping by and checking in on us. Your seat is still very much warm, and we can't wait to have you join us here soon. :kiss:

Kizzy - Glad to hear that things are going great with Georgina. The baby massage sounds wonderful. Your feelings of nervousness regarding the weekend are totally understandable...but I'm sure you'll do just fine. And I hear you on wanting to never go back to work...and I haven't even had my baby yet. :winkwink:

I hope I didn't miss anyone, but sorry if I did. These multi day absences are not helping when it comes time to posting. :haha:

AFM, passed my 1 hour glucose test yesterday, hoorah!!! It was a close call though, because the OB nurse forgot to remind me to get my blood drawn at the 1 hour mark. Luckily I was keeping track of time, so they were able to rush me in. The blood was drawn a few minutes after the 1 hour mark, so at first the phlebotomist was concerned about getting a false negative if the results were borderline. Luckily I was way under, so don't have to worry about taking it again, phewww! By the way, I have to admit that I rather enjoyed the glucose drink. :winkwink: It was nice and chilled, and even though it was flat, turned out to be much better than I thought.

Other than that, doc said that Coco is doing great! (knock on wood!). She was all over the place, and even kicked at the doc when she used the doppler. :winkwink: We have our 4D ultrasound set for next weekend. Can't wait to see our little munchkin again!

Have a great weekend everyone! I won't be on much if any over the next week, as work has been kicking my a** lately.


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok, finally got around to finishing my birth story, sharing it here for you ladies!


Spoiler
My birth story, Mary Grace, Born October 21 2011

Failed Induction, Elective C-Section

My original due date was set for October 26, 2011; however, due to pre-existing high blood pressure, advanced maternal age and gestational diabetes, it was determined by my doctors that, unless the baby came sooner on her own, I would be induced at a scheduled induction on October 19 2011 at 39 weeks.

October 13, 2011--growth scan showed a possible 8 1/2 lb baby girl, I became concerned due to MD telling me that I had a narrow pelvic area, and that I may not be able to deliver her vaginally due to her size.

October 18, 2011--DH Wyatt's birthday, no baby appearance, but had my bloody show after my final NST. Upon examination, my cervix was not dilated enough for the doctor to be satisfied with just starting pitocin, so the induction was moved until later on the 19th so that a vaginal suppository (prostaglandin)could be used to soften my cervix. Finished up my last day of work before leave!

October 19, 2001 (Wednesday)--spent the day at home with DH waiting for the hospital to call for me to come in. Got the call in the middle of the night and headed into the city. We were checked into the labor and delivery ward and the MD placed the suppository, and told me that they would check me in 12 hours to see if there was any softening of the cervix or, best case scenario, it kick starts me into active labor. DH and I thus settled in for a long night and tried to catch some sleep.

October 20, 2011--12 hours after the suppository and I had ZERO progress. No contractions, no dilation. Cervix was softer, but tht was about it. My next option was a drug called Misoprostal, which was a small pill placed directly onto my cervix. A few hours in, I started to feel contractions. By midnight, the contractions were so close together and so painful, I consented to some pain medication through the IV that would only "take the edge off" of the contractions. I did not want anything stronger out of fear of any medication affecting the baby. Within an hour, the pain medication was not doing anything, and the contractions were very close together, one after the other. Doctor performed an exam and, to my dismay, despite all of the contractions and pain, my cervix was STILL not dilating and the baby had not even begun to drop.

The doctor gave me some time to get a shower and order dinner (which was comical, because maternal fetal medicine--the specialists watching over my blood pressure and gestational diabetes--would only allow me to have a "liquid only" diet--so my dinner was beef broth, iced tea, with a side of rasberry flavored ice! I was NOT a happy camper!!)

The doctor and I discussed another round of Miso (you can apparently have up to 3 doses) versus trying out the Pitocin. I agreed with the doctor that another dose of miso may do nothing more than give me more painful contractions without progress, so I consented to start the Pitocin.

October 21, 2011--Pitocin was started about 1 am, and through the night and well into the afternoon, they gradually increased the dosage. Like the other induction drugs, the Pitocin had zero effect on inducing my labor. I was having contractions, but they were not nearly as painful as the ones I had with the Miso, and I could tell that nothing was happening. Throughout the day, I became increasingly sore, tired, frustrated and angry--I had not seen the doctor since 7 am that morning.

Around dinner time, my parents showed up (they live 3 hours away). I began talking with them about how I felt that this was looking more like a C-Section as I did not feel I was progessing.

At around 5:30-6:00 the doctor came in and checked me and, as I thought, no progess. 3 induction drugs and my body reacted to NONE of them!! My options at that point were to continue on with the Pitocin to see if any change (and the doctor was honest and up front, advising that it could take easily another day or two), we could try a ballon catheter to open up my cervix (but this did not guarantee the baby would drop), or I could elect a C-Section. This was a very emotional and hard decision for me to make. Fortunately, Mary Grace, who was on a monitor the entire time, was active and doing extremely well, showing no signs of duress/distress, and I was doing well also as my blood pressure and sugar were in check. After nearly 48 hours though, I had very little energy to continue on the way things were going. We were also still concerned about the baby's size as she was estimated at that point to be close to 9 lbs.

DH and I talked things over, and I elected the C-Section.

After advising the doctor of my choice, things moved very fast. Within the hour, I was wisked into a surgery room for the C-Section, and had my nerve block. Wyatt (DH) was allowed into the room during the procedure and sat by my head the entire time. The anesthesia was not as bad as I thought it would be, just a couple of needle pricks and 
some wierd sensations going down my legs. During the section, I did feel some pain in my upper chest, so they gave me some pain medication through my IV that helped clear that away. Of course, since I always get a bit loopy on pain meds, I was cracking up the anesthesiologists by telling them I was having an "out of body experience" and everything was a lovely purple and green!

At 7:47 pm, on October 21, 2011, nearly 48 hours after we left for the hospital, our Precious Mary Grace was born at 7 lbs, 14 oz and 20.5 inches long---a LOT less than everyone predicted! I remember hearing the attending MD exlaiming "oh, she is not a big baby at all!". After the surgery, the doctor told me I had a lot of fluid, which made my uterus 
measure larger than Mary Grace's actual size.

There is nothing more wonderous in this world than hearing your baby cry her fist cry upon entering the world. Mary Grace was placed into Wyatt's arms and he brought her around to me to meet her momma. It was instantaneous love.

It has taken me a couple of weeks to get over the C-Section pain and healing. The doctor says full recovery takes about six weeks, but I feel better and better every day. I had
always hoped to give birth to my children vaginally, but I would do this all again in a heartbeat for the precious little girl that has been entrusted to our loving care. She is 
beautiful and perfect in every way!


----------



## milosmum

amber your birth story is really interesting. You did really well to cope for as long as you did and it sounds like your decision to go for the section was the best idea after all those attempts at induction. Sounds like a lot of our labours did not go to plan but all our little ones are safe and well xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Amber what Is a boppy u spk about?? 
I really felt for u as I read your story!! I can imagen how hard to make the decision was! I loved ur pics on fb, of OH in all his white scrubs! In uk our DH's wear theatre scrubs and hair net, ur OH looked like he was kitted out for a alien encounter!!

Neffie- well done on the GT test!! And I also thought the drink wasn't too bad! 

AFM- after reading pple comments about bed sharing, after our 4am feed Libs wouldn't settle, DH got up for his shift and I took pillows off bed and duvet and popped her in his side..... She slept soundly til 8am! X


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well..


----------



## grandbleu

Morning!

*Lil* - How're you doing hon??? You're currently in my favorite trimester! Enjoy it :flower:

*Amber* - Thanks so much for sharing your experience - All birth stories are so different and unique - you never know what is going to happen. In the end happy and healthy Mary Grace is the best present no matter what road our bodies take to bring them into this world. We were 10 minutes away from a C-section so I totally understand how hard the decision was but it sounded like after all those methods of induction failing it was the best one for your situation. If I had had a C-section that's exactly how I would have wanted it to go with OH being there with me and holding our babe right away. Glad you got to give Grace her first kiss. :kiss:

*Vix* - That's awesome that co-sleeping worked for you last night - 4 hours is amazing...if I could only coax Indy to sleep that long - he's only up to 3 hours max at a time. I'm so happy it worked for you!

*Neffie* - Congrats hon! Was your drink the orange flavored one? It was super sugary but I could handle downing 50 ml with a straw - that's nice they chilled it for you makes it easier. However I failed my 1hr and had to do the 3hr and that was bleh! :wacko: 100 ml of that stuff. Yippee for Coco doing superb...can't wait to see 4D pics next week.

*AFM*: After a good couple days with Indy yesterday was a disaster...tons of tears for both of us and breastfeeding (on the lefty) is getting so painful I called the leche league but they didn't help very much and I'm making an appt with a lactation consultant on Monday (too bad it's the weekend...lefty is dying!) - They say it's not supposed to hurt at all...I don't know what I'm doing wrong but it made for a bad day. I'm trying really hard today to love my little man and bear the pain for his sake but it's difficult. :cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey all

Neffie so glad that the test all went well.

Amber - your birth story is so detailed. It must have been so hard with all those inductions failing. 

Vix - glad you got some sleep hun.

Grand - Oh no don't get upset please. I know it all sounds really obvious but have you tried sitting in bath and putting a warm flannel over where it hurts. I can remember the pain so well and I can remember getting some small relief doing that. You are not doing anything wrong but it does take time to settle. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*Bean* - Thanks so much for the support...you brought tears to my eyes (I'm so emotional these days) - I'll try your technique and see if it helps. It's nice not to feel so alone in this endeavor...I honestly thought BF would be super easy...um...not so much :wacko:


----------



## sparkle

Really fast as I didn't want to r&r, Grand, try a savoy cabbage leaf on lefty. Keep it in the fridge and then pop it inside your bra. You are doing amazingly. Xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Was about to say the same as sparkle, it helped me. I really admire you carrying on when it hurts so much xx


----------



## shelleney

So sorry I havent been on here for a few days. And sorry I havent got time now to catch up with you all. I have read all of your posts, and am thinking of you all.
Freya is a nightmare. Just constantly eating and crying. Im at the end of my tether :cry:
Will hopefully return here soon to catch up with you all.
Take care xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* and *Sparkle* - Another big Merci for the BF support - I'm working hard today on getting a good latch with Indy and I will definitely try the cold cabbage between feeds. Hope you girls are well!

Oh *Shell* - Too bad we don't live nearer to each other - we could commiserate and cry together...I totally get the bad days...I was in tears all day yesterday. :cry: Newborns are tough sometimes but there will be smiles and good days down the line. My only technique that works right now is just trying my very hardest to give him all my love even when he's a nightmare or my boob is throbbing during a feed - knowing that being a newborn is hard too - they have no control over anything and are basically need everything from us and crying is their only way to "talk" to us. Another lifesaver has been the Ergo carrier...When he won't sleep but I know he's tired I put him in and we go on a walk and I get some air and he falls right asleep even if he's whinging at the beginning. Another lifesaver has been my birthing/exercise ball - I hold him tight against me like a Koala bear and bounce gently - 9 times out of 10 he will quiet down with the gentle bouncing and even sleep after about 10 minutes even when he's super whinging. Good luck hon and big hugs - It will get better and you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Shell - Both you and Grand sound like you need some tlc aswell. It is so hard and emotional, but all of that is completely normal. I think partly I am happy for baby to stay where he or she is at the moment because even though I am so excited and uncomfortable there are others things to replace that when the baby makes an appearance. Its the tiredness though aswell isnt it - if you can get a decent sleep then you can cope with things so much better. 

One thing for sure is that you are not alone - I have found been able to share how I feel on here a life line tbh and am sure that will still be the case when the baby is here. 

XXX


----------



## kizzyt

Big hugs shell xxx


----------



## shelleney

So Freya is finally asleep - so I can catch up on you all!!

Sam - glad all went well with your scan and flu jab!

Vix - my blue star is on the inside of my right wrist. I will be having Freya's name on the inside of my left wrist. Yes, you can ask why its blue! lol. We found out our baby was ectopic whilst we were on holiday in Crete. the sea there was a lovely shade of turquoise-blue, and now I associate that colour with Baby C, as it reminds me of him.
Glad to hear Libby is feeling much better now. and how wonderful that she is smiling! i adore it when Freya smiles. It make my heart melt! and I know how you feel about her being in your arms all the time and you getting nothing done. How about getting a baby carrier/sling?
Regarding bedsharing - during pregnancy, I was very against it, as was afraid of SIDS. but i have done it almost every night since Freya arrived, as she refuses to sleep in her Moses basket. Im desperate to stop bedsharing and get her to sleep alone though...

Amber - I got Freya's costume from ASDA (wallmart). They had lots of newborn outfits - skeletons, pumpkins, etc. but this one was so girly, I just snapped it up! I bought it back in september, 3 weeks before Freya was even born! lol. Great news on Grace sleeping for 4 hours straight! that must have been wonderful! hope your weekend with the MIL goes well, and that she doesnt smoke around Grace. Thanks for sharing your birth story. sorry it didnt go as planned, but at least Grace arrived safe and well.

Milos - glad to hear Callum is growing so well. He looks so cute in his pumpkin costume! and sorry to hear about the boob pain. Hope it subsides soon.

Bean - sorry to hear about your DS and his ear/chest infections. Hope he gets better soon.

Grey - thanks for stopping by! still keeping your seat warm for you!

Kizzy - so glad to hear that you and having a great week, and that Georgina is sleeping well. Im jealous! lol. Hope you and G are ok when DH goes away this weekend. Im sure you will be fine. My OH is going away for a weekend soon, Im nervous about it too...regarding bathing, we only bath Freya twice a week. and so far we have done it together, Im scared to bath her alone! Glad G enjoyed her baby massage, we are starting in 4 weeks time.

Grand - glad to hear Indy was so well behaved at his paediactric appointment, and his first meal out. well done Indy! and im glad he doesnt have acid reflux - perhaps it is colic? do you have Infacol over in France? That is what we are using to treat Freya's colic. And well done on your first public breast feed! thats brilliant!! sorry to hear you are struggling with the pain of breastfeeding. I know exactly how you feel...

neffie - congrats on passing your GTT! i bet thats a weight off your mind? and so glad to hear Coco is doing so well. Cant wait to see pics of your 4D scan....

Lil - hi there! almost at V day!!

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## kizzyt

Hey girls, hope you are all well :) Neil is away tonight so I am home alone with tinks watching strictly. She has been colicky the last couple of days and lots of crying poor love, just got her into her swing and she's been quiet for 5 mins so I am going to try to make a quick dinner and hopefully have a skype conversation with my family in washington later!

Anyone else getting back ache from feeding, carrying, pushing pram etc... I have!!


----------



## Vixmar

GRAND AND SHELL,

So sorry your finding things difficult, When I've ever gotten stressed with any of mine, I've made sure their fed, changed etc.... And walked away.... Sounds cruel when its not their fault, but you need some time out at times!! And as time goes by you will start to recognise what their crying for, I'm no baby expert but with having 3 babys I've learnt that if your upset and unsure of what you can do to settle baby your baby can sense it! Have either of you got anyone that could sit with Freya and Indi in between a feed so you could go for a walk or just a bath baby free??

Grand - Have you seen docs about your lefty?? Sound horrid, I think its absolutely amazing your sticking with it no one would have blamed you for grabbing for a bottle!! Would it help to take a break? In UK we have a milk that can be used in conjunction with bf, I used it with my first when I was unsure if I wanted to carry on, or is that something you defo don't want to do? 

Take care ladies, and use your OH as much as you can! Ill be thinking of u xx

Kizzy- How's u and Georgina doing whilst Neils away??

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, I survived my weekend with the in-laws! Now I am frantically trying to clean up as my mother is bringing my 85 year old grandmother down for the day to visit with Grace. Hopefully we will get a nice 4 generation picture of the 4 of us (my poor gram wanted so much to be here for Grace's birth, but was in the hospital with pneumonia at the time). I can't wait to see her and Grace together!

Will try to catch up, apologies if I miss anyone!

Neffie--awesome news on the GTT results! I am so happy for you! :happydance: It is so much less stress for you. Also glad to hear that Coco is doing so well!! Can't wait to see the pics from your scan!!

Lil--almost V day! hope you are doing well!

Bean--how are you doing today? Hope your little guy is feeling better!

Vix--A boppy is a U-shaped pillow (closest thing I can think of is one of those neck pillows they give you on an airplane, only it is much bigger). I have a link to their website here: https://shopboppy.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

I LOVE my boppy--I use it for nursing and as a little "throne" of sorts for Grace to sleep in either on the sofa or the bed (ie, wherever I am at)--putting her in the middle of the boppy prevents her from rolling side to side, and it is also plush enough of a pillow so there is no risk of DH or I rolling over onto her. 

Kizzy--hope all is well with you and G while Neil is away. Sorry to hear she is colicky---Grace had developed colic also, and we had to put her on some drops for it. Hope G feels better! :hugs:

Grand/Shell--:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you both, I hope that your days are improving. On Friday Grace had a crying spell and I could not stop her from crying, she didnt want the breast, didnt want the expressed bottle, didnt need changed--so then I started crying because I couldnt fix it! Turns out I think she had a bellyache--as soon as DH came home with the meds from the doc and we gave it to her, she improved. I was so upset though, it is such a horrible feeling to have your baby crying and not be able to help them/figure out what they want. So mega hugs to you both!! :hugs:

ON BFing--My left breast/nipple is a nightmare for me. I think part of the problem is that it does not "stand at attention" as fast as my right does. I use the shield and, at the advice of a lactation consultant, I also purchased a small hand pump to get it in better shape for a feeding, but it still ends up cracked and sore--and when I hook it up to the pump to express, I want to cry sometimes, it hurts so much. my biggest relief has been the HPA lanolin cream--I put it on every time after a feed or express, and it has helped a lot. I really hope that you can find something that works for you hun. BFing is indeed a lot harder than I thought it would be too! :hugs:

Oh and happy 1 month to Indy! 

AFM: In-laws are on their way back to Michigan. Aside from a few minor housekeeping mishaps (I'm a clean freak when it comes to my kitchen--lets just say they are not, lol), everything went rather well. MIL also did not give me too much "advice". :winkwink: They were also very impressed with how their son (DH) was being "such a good father". I was like "Duh, of course he is!" I guess DH's brother did not set such a good example with his kids, haha. 

Grace is getting very good at sleeping for 3-4 hours each night. She usually wakes around 4 am for a feed--and that is the hardest feed for us it seems, she is always so hungry when she wakes up, that she attacks my nipple (ouch!) and then fusses when she can't get as much as she wants--I have resorted on nights like that to a bottle of expressed breastmilk because I am so tired and sore when that happens and the bottle seems to work in getting her back to sleep. It is just so much easier to do the breast though---if she would just be a bit more gentle about it with me like she is throughout the day!

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Amber glad the you had a good weekend. It will be nice to see your gran and great that she is recovered aswell and well enough to see you all.

AFM - Was in the bath at midnight thinking that something was happening. Having loads of pain every 5 mins for about an hour. Baby was moving loads though, which made up for the last couple of days when he/she had not moved much at all.


----------



## grandbleu

Happy Monday to All *mums* and *preggos*!

Thanks immensely for all the support regarding BFing...I think my problem is latch and I've been doing the Rugby position and it seems to work better - not perfect but it doesn't feel like knives scraping against my nipple now...OUCH!

To all the *Pregnant* ladies I know I've been lax about front page updates - pls let me know any results or upcoming dates for scans that you would like me to put - I promise now that I've gotten over the initial baby hump to be better at updating. All the new babes and bdays have been added! I'm missing *Bellasmummy* - if anyone has an update from her let me know :flower:

*Amber* - Congrats on surviving Parents in Law weekend! I love that your grandma is coming over and you'll have 4 generations together...that is super special. PS. I use my BF pillow in the same way! 

*Kizzy* - Do you have family in the States - you mentioned Washington? Just curious since I grew up in Baltimore. Hope the night went well with Neil away. PS. My back is killing me too...mostly my neck and shoulders from holding/rocking/bouncing Indy and contorted breast feeding positions LOL.

*Bean* - Sounds like pre-labor maybe! Exciting :dust:

*AFM*: I went to a mom's group today and it was amazing...The lady who runs it knows so much about babies...she stopped one lady's little munchkin from hiccuping by applying pressure in between the eyes (miraculously they disappeared!) - must be acupressure stuff - she is like the baby whisperer. All the other ladies were super tired and their babies cry during the "witching hour" as well so I felt more normal. We did singing and playing with patterned scarves and baby massage...it was so fun and Indy loved it too! So I'll be going next week - I definitely suggest mom's groups (led by a professional) to you all - it was a dose of sanity for me. In other news for the last two nights we moved back to our bedroom and Indy has been sleeping for the 1st time in his crib after 4 weeks with me on the couch. It felt so nice to be with just OH again and Indy is in the crib at the foot of the bed so still not too faraway for night feeds...He seemed just fine about the transition.


----------



## lilrojo

As for Bella she updated a while back she had a 41 week sweep and was hoping that would help.. no news since.. 

Thank you all.. feel like the baby of the group... lol your babies will be 3-4 months old when mine comes.. lol hope all is going well though with you all.. just been trying to get organized around here.. with no success.. need to crack on the nursery.. have my 24 week appt on wednesday.. hope to paint the nursery this weekend.. fxed.. lol and then i can get organized..

Have a great day all..


----------



## sparkle

Grand- well done on braving your first Mummy group, I remember how terrified I was when I went with C! Glad to hear the feeds are going better too.

Shell- how are you doing? Sending you and Freya lots of love xx

Bean- really hope this is it for you...

Amber- well done on surviving! Hope you have a lovely time with your Grandma 

I've forgotten everyone else- sorry! xx

AFM- 3rd Tri today!! I really can't believe it... We had a little scare this weekend, I thought I was going into labour. Had a couple of really strong bh, went to the dau to be checked and all was fine! Still got a little funneling, so they are going to speak to my consultant and see if she wants to see me any earlier at the moment I'm going on the 18th. Have attached pic of my little spider and another on his birthday!!
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









cormies 3rd birthday 005.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

I am still waiting, this baby is very comfy in here!!

Hopefully have some news soon xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all! I've been keeping up with everyone, and will continue to do so. I've been kinda tired though as I'm not sleeping well lately, and am starting to get quite uncomfortable. So trying to just take things easy. Glad everyone is doing well and I enjoy reading all your advice, and information on BFing etc. My time is coming fast...


----------



## bethenasia

lilrojo said:


> As for Bella she updated a while back she had a 41 week sweep and was hoping that would help.. no news since..
> 
> Thank you all.. feel like the baby of the group... lol your babies will be 3-4 months old when mine comes.. lol hope all is going well though with you all.. just been trying to get organized around here.. with no success.. need to crack on the nursery.. have my 24 week appt on wednesday.. hope to paint the nursery this weekend.. fxed.. lol and then i can get organized..
> 
> Have a great day all..

Lil- I'm due March 4th, so you aren't the only "baby" of the group. :)


----------



## sparkle

bethenasia said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> As for Bella she updated a while back she had a 41 week sweep and was hoping that would help.. no news since..
> 
> Thank you all.. feel like the baby of the group... lol your babies will be 3-4 months old when mine comes.. lol hope all is going well though with you all.. just been trying to get organized around here.. with no success.. need to crack on the nursery.. have my 24 week appt on wednesday.. hope to paint the nursery this weekend.. fxed.. lol and then i can get organized..
> 
> Have a great day all..
> 
> Lil- I'm due March 4th, so you aren't the only "baby" of the group. :)Click to expand...

I'm due 7th Feb, so we'll have our own little baby boom!!


----------



## kizzyt

Bless you bean, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sparkle and Beth.. happy to have some to share things with yet.. Cant wait for our feb-march baby boom...

V day for me tomorrow.. wahoo... made it to viability.. another milestone.. well tomorrow of course.. :) then its off to term.. this pregnancy seems to be flying by..

Hope all you mommies are well..


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats on v day lil xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Lil* - Happy VDAY! :happydance: Feels reassuring doesn't it? You have great company...still lots of preggos and babies to come in the next few months. Plus with all of us at different stages the better to give support and advice! I know that I've been loving the advice and support from those who are moms already on this thread since I'm a newbie.

*Bellas* - Here's some Labor Dust for you :dust: your baby must be so comfy in there - Can't wait to hear your good news soon!

*Beth* - Nice to hear from you! How's your pregnancy going hon?

*Sparkle* - I agree there will definitely be a baby boom in the next couple of months...can't wait to see all the new babes.

*Imp* - I was like you the last few weeks...so tired and just couldn't keep up with all the posts. Take care hon and keep checking in when you can. I can't believe you will have your LO soon!

*Shell* - No pressure of course but I can't wait to hear your birth story - did you have Freya Bo at home in the end? Take your time though I know having a newborn it's hard to be on the computer (two-handed) to write a story like that


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grand it does feel great to have reached this day.. even though baby must stay put awhile longer.. but after two mc's im very happy.. cept im getting a cold.. blah


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy V Day Lil xx


----------



## kizzyt

kizzyt said:


> Bless you bean, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer xx

This was meant for bellas, sorry Hun, baby brain!! (not that I dint want your bubba to come soon bean too). Bellas you are nearly two weeks over, what's occurring? 

Afm up and down days still, today was great, yesterday not so and sooo much of it depends on the amount of sleep you have! G has slept loads today, hoping she will have a good night too, fingers crossed! She is smoking loads now and becoming a right little character, piling on the pounds too, bless her :)


----------



## Beanwood

Happy V day Lil.

No worries Kizzy - thought it might have been. There are so many posts on here at times its easy to post to the wrong person.

XX


----------



## milosmum

kizzyt said:


> Afm up and down days still, today was great, yesterday not so and sooo much of it depends on the amount of sleep you have! G has slept loads today, hoping she will have a good night too, fingers crossed! She is smoking loads now and becoming a right little character, piling on the pounds too, bless her :)

kizzy i really hope that G is not smoking yet! I assume thats a typo! I hear you on the good days and bad days depending on sleep. Mr callum is doing some very weird noises in the middle of the night i think it is trapped wind and he moans and kind of aries for a minute then goes back to sleep for 5 then he stars again. He is not hungry just unsettled but it is awful cause i cant sleep through it and cant seem to fix it despite lots of burping and infacol! Ended up with him in with me last night which is also no good for my sleep. 

Lil congratulations on v day what a relief it is xxx

grand hows is your wee man doing with sleeping and feeding?

Imp i hope you are getting some rest x 

bella hope you lo arrives soon x 

hopefully i can get onto a normal computer and type my birth story soon before i forget it! No way i can type that with one finger on my mobile!


----------



## kizzyt

Omg I meant smiling not smoking!! Hahaha! Damn phone!! 

Milos tinks does the same thing, big sighing noises and grunting in the night. In a lot of ways I look forward to her going in her own room, especially as I think neils snoring (and maybe mine) disturbs her and his morning alarm certainly does! It went off this morning at 7 and she woke up wanting feeding but I knew it was just because she was awake rather than that she was hungry if that makes sense so I got her in bed with me and she slept another hour and 15!

Anyway I am off for a swim now and nanny is comIng to babysit for a bit :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - I read smoking...I'm like UH OH! :haha: Glad it was a typo LOL :winkwink:

*Milos* - Oh my gosh I could have written your post - Indy does the same thing...groans, grunts, all sorts of noises but he's "asleep" - Only happens at nighttime - during the day he's quiet when he sleeps...so weird. So I have the same problem - I can't sleep really because I'm worrying if he's waking up or choking or spitting up...it's seriously an orchestra of noises. I'm glad I'm not alone though. Can't wait to hear your birth story - you definitely will need a normal keyboard :comp: X

*AFM*: Feeding is going great on right - don't even know he's on it...on left...it doesn't feel great...not so much painful anymore thankfully as really bothersome - just doesn't "feel" right so I'm always anxious when it's lefty's turn and can't wait for him to finish. Hopefully it will get better with time. Also in BIG news Indy smiled for the first time today and melted my heart :kiss: - he wasn't asleep or passing gas - it was real and he did it over and over again...but funny thing is he did it when his papa came home unexpectedly for lunch and started to "play" with him - he did smile after smile for papa (while me who got up 5 times in the night and had an explosive poo and pee all over me just minutes before gets nada...murphy's law LOL) I hope I get one soon for me too - right now I'm just the milkmaid:mamafy:

Bisous to all!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

Well my gorgeous little girl arrived this morning after a very speedy delivery!! 
I was induced and it all happened in an hour and a half!! My body went into shock it was that quick!! But definitely worth all the pain!!

We named her Indie xx:kiss:


----------



## milosmum

congratulations bella! That is a seriously fast delivery i hope you are ok after the shock of it. Another little girl with a beautiful name too! Hope you get some rest tonight xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Congrats Bella!!

Superwomen or what?? A hour and a half!!!!

Lovely name, well done xx


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Bellas, great news. Slightly different to my induction! Haha! Another girl, woohoo and a gorgeous name. Looking forward to pics xx

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## sparkle

Bellas- congratulations on the speedy arrival of Indie! Xx


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations Bellas that is great news and so quick. Beautiful name. XX

Hi all - Hope everyone well. XX


----------



## Lisa7

Congrats Bella. I love the name. Hope you are recovering well.

Just to add more reassurance my Amelia grunts and groans and sometimes sound like she has secretions stuck in her throat at night too. Makes it hard to sleep.

I loved all the Halloween pics. Our little witch and pumpkins are so cute.

Grand you are inspiring with your outing. I just left the house for the first time yesterday and breastfed in public too. It was very liberating to know I can go out with Amelia. i am so proud of myself. I was very scared to do this on my own.

Hi Everyone, Hope all our moms and babes and preggos are doing great.


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS BELLAS!! And welcome little Indie!!! :happydance:

So very happy for you and wow, fast induction, I am so glad it all went well!!!

Grand--your mother's group sounds so wonderful. My best friend in Baltimore swears by the one she joined after she had her little boy. I will have to look into one here, hopefully one I can do during my lunch hour or on weekends. Also, such wonderful news on Indy smiling already, what a smart little man, although he needs to smile more for his mommy I think! I have a feeling when Grace starts smiling, they will all be for her daddy as well, haha. Like you, Daddy is fun times, mommy is for snuggles and milk! :mamafy: (I love that icon! It is how I feel most of the day at the moment, lol!)

Oh, and Grace and I are moving from the couch to the cradle this weekend, which is a big step--how were you able to manage it with Indy, and did you still use your nursing pillow in the crib with Indy or just swaddle him? I am so worried about her rolling over!!

Bean--how are you doing hun, any more signs? Your experience in the bath sounds very promising!! :thumbup:

Lil--happy belated V-day hun!! And please don't worry that you are the last one:hugs:, we still have ladies yet to join us here and I don't think any of us mommas are going anywhere, I so love the support of the Femmes and can't imagine not being around to see all of our babes being born and growing up! I also agree we have a bit of a late winter baby boom to look forward to as well as a couple holiday babies!!!

Sparkle--Congrats on 3rd trimester hun!!!:happydance: not much longer and Apple Alice will be here! glad things checked out ok at the doctor's and I hope your appt goes well on the 18th!! And oh my! C looks SO CUTE in his spider outfit, absolutely adorable!! I also love his birthday pic, he is growing up so fast!!

IMP--thinking of you and hope all is going well. You are definitely at the point where things are more uncomfortable and sleep is hard, try and get as much rest as you can!!

Beth--hope all is going well with you!

Kizzy--so glad to hear G is sleeping and eating well! Also it is so wonderful to hear she is smiling (not smoking, haha!). 

Milos--:hugs: I hope Callum is sleeping better, I am going through the same thing with Grace right now. She grunts and groans a lot in her sleep and is fussing a lot, even with the drops to help her digestion--and the only thing that seems to help is her sleeping on my chest--which I agree with you, is not good for our sleep! I can't wait to read your birth story and hope you can get it up soon!

Shell--hope things are going well with you and little Freya!

Vix--hope all is well with you and Libby!

Neffie--any plans for this weekend?

:hi: to everyone!

AFM: Sorry I have not been on the last couple of days, Grace has been very fussy--I think it was only a matter of time, things were going so well there since we brought her home! She is having issues with Gas and it makes her cry so much, which in turn makes me cry. And because she fusses so much, nursing has been hard the last few days, which makes me teary even more!! And I keep reminding myself that I am starting back to work from home next Friday and I am so worried about being able to juggle both if she is feeling so crappy!! We have her on drops for digestion, but I think she just inherited my DH's sensitive stomach--I have been trying to watch what I eat to make sure nothing that could upset her tummy passes through my milk--my poor little bug. She is finally napping right now, hopefully I can get her to rest for more than 2 hours, she and I both need it!!

Also wanted to share a new favorite picture of my two loves snuggling together--Grace is such a daddy's girl already!
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--you snuck in there on me! Good job on going out with Amelia on your own and your first BF in public!! :thumbup: I am very proud of you too! I think Grace and I are set for our first outing together (without daddy) next week, fingers crossed it goes as well as yours!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Bella... and welcome little Indie... so cute.. 

Thanks Amber.. all these babies are giving me baby envy.. lol but my peanut will be here before i know it.. 

AFM-not much new going on here today.. took out my christmas decorations and may decorate a bit.. we will see.. my dd and I are both sick.. so hope that we will be on the mend soon.. planning to paint the nursery tom or sunday.. so hopefully soon i can share some pics..

Hope your all well..


----------



## angelashope

Hi Ladies, My yellow bump turned pink and arrived early which was so unexcpected! She arrived Sunday Nov. 6th, 8 pds, 10 oz, it was not a smooth delivery-it included a failed epidural, fever and forcep delivery but so worth it now that sweet sweet Naomi is here! Amber, I have also been on the couch with her beside me at night and am afraid to move to the bassinet beside the bed-glad to read Im not alone! Otherwise I am feeling good except for very weepy-and quite engorged due to formula feeding! For you other mamas are you still weepy or will this go away soon? Happy thoughts and love to all!


----------



## Vixmar

CONGRATS ANGELA! WELCOME NAOMI!!
Yes another girl!!
Sorry to hear about your tough birth, but like you say she is well worth it!!
As for the feeling weepy, shes only 5days, what your feeling is completley normal, when i still felt a little weepy on day 14 i asked my HV and she said it was ok but should be settling down soon, and it did!!
Im with you on the sore boobs due to formula feeding! i expressed but gave up due to pain on day 3, and my god it hurt worse than birth!!

AMBER- Hope Grace settles down soon, im sure once she gets into a patern your work and home life will fall into place!! 


Milos- Libby grunts and grouns all night long, i can now sleep through it but i couldnt at first!

Sparkle- Gd luck for the 18th with ur app, and happy 3rd tri!! Itll soon be your due date!!

LMP- Hope your managing to rest as much as poss!

Bean- Im hoping your absence means your now with baby?

Grand- Hows the lefty?? Better i hope!!

AFM- Ive finally uplaods some more pics, crap as i took them on the bb and not camera!!

Libbys been a pain this evening, i think she had stomach ache, she was crying for hours!! but after some massage on her stomach and some sips of water shes now settles phhewww!!

Todays a funny day, my next door neigbours daugther ran out of our drive was today, straight into the path of a car! Luckily xrays and scans are clear and shes been allowed home, but were all very shocked!! Makes your relise when whitnessing that, that life is so preciuous and had the driver not turned and only hit her with her front side she may not have been so lucky!!

Ive been given a babba sling!! They are the best thing since slicced bread!! unlike normal carry slings, it allows her to feed,sleep lay flat or sit up! I can finally wash up without her screaming to be held!!

Anyone ladys had there 6weeks check??
I asked my doc about contraception, apparently i cant have my injection till my 6-8week check!!! i still have no app for it, and when ringing the docs they say it may be another 2 weeks or so!! im not desperate to :sex::sex:
but its been 6 weeks and i think the hubby may start humping the wall soon!! And i dont trust anyother form of contraception! Ahhh well have to settle for cuddless!

Much love xx


Also my pic of Libbys tattoo is on the pics and also the star i had done for my angel baby x
 



Attached Files:







libs1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









libs2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









libs bath.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









tatlibs.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









startat.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on the the baby girl Angela.. Sorry the delivery didnt go well.. but yes they are very worth it..


----------



## Amberyll23

:dance:Congratulations Angela and Welcome Little Naomi!!:dance:

So sorry to hear you had a rough labor/delivery, but I am truly glad to hear that you are both here safe and sound!! I can't wait to see pictures of our newest arrivals!! 

I am glad that I am not alone with worrying about moving Grace to the cradle, although I am so ready to be able to snuggle up with DH in our own bed! (I have been on the couch with Grace and he has been sleeping on an inflatable bed next to us!).

As for being weepy--yes, totally normal!! And it does get better--the first 2 weeks after the birth were the hardest for me, but things have been improving this week, I don't get set off as much. My doctor says it is hormones and will settle, just like Vix says!

Lil--hope you and DD are feeling better! I am jealous that you are getting out the xmas decos already, DH is making me wait until Thanksgiving! I so love xmas! I also can't wait to see your nursery pics!!

Vix--Love the pics of Libby and the tattoos are beautiful!! So scary to hear what happened to your neighbors daughter, I am so glad to hear that she was not seriously hurt!

As for 6 wk appt, I still have another 3 weeks for that. I was told by my MD after birth that we had to wait 6 wks for sex. I am still bleeding so have not missed it as yet, and my scar is still healing, but I know that once we are all clear, DH and I are going to be very impatient to start up again, haha! We hardly did the deed at all once I got about 4-5 months pregnant, so he has been pretty hard up, poor dear! I haven't even thought about contraception, we spent the past 3 years without it, and before that was the pill (but I was taken off due to high blood pressure)--guess we will have to find out what will work for us! We have been talking about trying for another little one down the road, but not until Grace is at least a year old.


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- you are brave even talking about maybe having another!! I sometimes think it would have been nice to have my babys closer together, mine are 9, nearly 4 and 1 month, but as I was very young I wanted to concentrate on career, but as you already have your career all wrapped up I think itd be great for you babys to have that closeness of being closer in age!

As for sex, I have not bled much since Libby, I bled for 3 days and then used panty liners as not enough bleeding to use a sanitary towel! You may think I was lucky, but I'd have rather bled, as I was worried something was clotting, but I had a 3day bleed last week and I'm assuming it was my period so I know I'm all healed, I didn't feel this ready with Jess and Zack as like you, I didn't have easy births and took a long time to heal!!

The depo- injection has worked for me for 9yrs, its just a shot every 12 weeks, as I'm crap with pill and dislike the idea of having a implant or coil!!

Good luck with moving Grace into her cradle!! Think of all the space you'll have!! And I think because your aware the babys are their you don't sleep as well or deep7, I know I don't!! 

Its 8.30 am here, time to wake Libs up, she slept sooooo well last night! 11-6, fed and went bk to sleep!! Yay I feel like a new person lol

X


----------



## milosmum

congratulations angela! Another pink bundle with a beautiful name arriving early. We have had a lot of early arrivals on here. Sorry to hear your delivery was tough, i hope you are recovering well xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Angela and Bellas!*​
*Bellas* - That's the fastest labor in the world - lucky lady...Love the name Indie! (Indigo's nickname is Indy so I'm a bit biased :winkwink:)

*Angelashope* - Wow sorry for the rough labor but I'm glad Naomi made it safely here. Weepiness will subside in two weeks time about - just let the tears out hon...birth is very emotional.

*To All* - Busy weekend - have 4 girlfriends over so I'll respond to everyone later on Sunday when the ladies are gone.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

So sorry I have been AWOL for a whole week! I did not mean to abandon you all. I have just been really struggling with Freya. She is either feeding or crying. She wants to be in my arms all the time. She wont let me put her down at all. Its very draining...

However, my friend loaned me her swinging baby chair - and its amazing!! I put Freya in there (awake) an hour ago. She cried for the first 5 minutes, but I managed to ignore her (gosh, thats so hard, it breaks my heart). Then she stopped herself crying, and started to enjoy it. After half an hour, she fell asleep! so here I am, finally having time to catch up on all of your posts, and hopefully to reply to you all :)

xx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - Hope you and Georgina survived last weekend without Neil. I hope her colic clears up soon. But its lovely to hear that she is smiling now (not smoking, lol)

Amber - glad you survived your weekend with your in-laws. I hope you had a nice time with your grandmother, and that the photos turned out well. Sorry to hear you are struggling with pain during breastfeeding, but glad to hear the HPA Lanolin is helping somewhat. It is a lifesaver for me! Good luck with the transition from the couch to the crib this weekend - let us know how you get on! and thats a lovely pic of Grace with her Daddy!

Bean - ooh, cant wait for an update from you!!

Grand - glad to hear you had such a great time at your Mom's group! Im joining one on Tuesday. Im excited and nervous. Also, well done Indy for sleeping in your crib for the first time! woohoo! could you please tell Freya to do the same? lol. Hope you have a wonderful weekend with your girlfriends!!

Lil - happy V-Day! next milestone is 3rd tri...not long now!!

Sparkle - congrats on 3rd tri! woohoo! Apple Alice will be here before you know it! sorry to hear about your scare last weekend, good luck for your appointment next friday. also, Cormack is such a gorgeous little boy!! you must be so proud?!

Imp - sorry to hear you are feeling so uncomfortable. but baby will be here very soon, so the end is in sight! good luck with the next few weeks!

Beth - Hi there. How are you doing?

Milos - Dont worry about Callum's strange noises. It appears all of our babies make them throughout the night! strange little creatures! Hope you are well.

Bellas - hey there bump buddy!! Congratulations on the birth of baby Indie! another secret pink bump, hey?! sorry to hear you needed to be induced, but wow on the fast labour!! cant wait to read your birth story and see pics of your little girl.

Lisa - well done on your first outing and public breastfeed! good for you!

Angelas - congrats on the birth of baby Naomi! another yellow bump turned pink?! how early was she? sorry to hear of your difficult labour and delivery, and that you are feeling weepy. Its completely normal though, and I hope you feel better soon. Cant wait to see some pics!

Vix - loving the pics of Libby and your new tattoos! Im waiting to receive my appointment for my 6 week check through the post. I will be asking for a prescription for the mini-pill. I took the combined pill (Microgynon 30) for 7 years, and it worked perfectly. But you are not allowed to take it when breastfeeding, so I will be switching to the mini-pill. I hope I get on well with it, as I dont want another baby for 2-3 years! Still bleeding here, so no sex until it stops, and until my stitches have completely healed.

AFM: Freya is starting to stir now, so I will have to stop there. I was hoping to write my birth plan, but I will have to leave that for another day. Hopefully tomorrow!! (sorry Grand, I will do it, I promise). I hope now that I have found this miracle swing seat, I will have an hour or so to myslef everyday, to catch up with you lovely ladies here.
Take care everyone :hugs:

ps: here is Freya, 10 minutes ago, asleep in the swing!
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0036.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats Angelas that is fantastic.

Vix - Libby is so gorgeous.

Amber - what a lovely photo 


Hi everybody else - XXXXX This is quick post as my 11 year old nephew is here playing with my boys - omg the bedroom is a mess.

Anyway nothing to report here at the moment - just pains and usual stuff. The baby is making some massive movements though. I don't remember the boys body parts protruding quite so much - it actually makes me yelp.

Am ok though - not long now which ever way I look at it. 

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Shell 

Our posts must have crossed. 

How cute is Freya. 

Its funny but I was thinking of getting a swing - mmmmm you may have just convinced me. XXXX


----------



## kizzyt

congratulations angelas!!!

hey ladies, hope everyone is well, we are all good, having a nice chill out watching the footie with G :) i went out last night to a wedding reception and G was a very good girl for her dad plus slept well last night and we all had a lie in til 9.45 this morning which I really needed after the amount of wine consumed last night!! She is 6 weeks old today but our check up isnt til the 22nd so 7.5 weeks! we havent had sex yet, I want to wait for my period so I can get back on the pill (cerazette), I am a bit nervous about the first time, feel like a virgin again, we havent done it since January!!!


----------



## angelashope

Thanks so much for all of the well wishes. My poor babes is now struggling with gas I think and crying all the time after feeds which is so heartbreaking and hard on dh as well as we are both crying! We are trying a new version of the formula and new bottles today-fingers crossed-feel so helpless! She was a week and 2 days early, I am lelarning so much from you gals still and reading your struggles with bambinos is making me feel normal!! Will post onger, respong to you and try to attach a pic one day soon when things settle-the 6 week mark sounds great right about now-actually 2 would be nice with normal hormones again haha!


----------



## Vixmar

Shell and Bean, I wouldn't be able to go to the toilet without Libbys swing lol
I have a mamas and papas swing, its very pretty and sings and has 5 settings, but I'd recommend the one Shells borrowed as it folds away and has a kind of mobile thing on top as well as singing and rocking!!
We also have a bouncer but its as much use as a chocolate fire guard!! She just screams in it!!

Angela- Hope the Gas problems resolve soon, have u tried infacol? Or Dr. Brown bottles??

X


----------



## neffie

Time to catch up on all the posts once again. :winkwink:

Amber - Thanks for posting your birth story. It looks like the elective C-section was the best option at the end of the day for you and Grace. Hope the recovery is coming along well, and the pain eases up with each passing day. Glad to hear that all went well while the in laws were in town. Hope Grace's gas has gotten better. That's an adorable pic of your OH and her. :flower:

Grand - Sorry to hear about the BFing issues. Hope it gets better soon! The mommy classes sound interesting, and I'm sure they're very informative. Yay for Indy's first smile! I'm sure that was a heart stopper for you. Hope you had a fun girls weekend.

p.s. Here are my updates for the front page when you get a chance.

October 6 (24 week scan) - All went well. Saw our bouncy Coco yet again. :lol:
November 3 (28 week appt) - Measuring on track. Passed the 1 hour glucose test.
December 1 (32 week appt)

Bean - How are you feeling? It's almost that time! :winkwink:

Shell - What a cute pic of Freya! Looks like the swing worked like a charm to ease up her crying. Hope you both are doing well!

Lil - Happy belated V-Day! Don't worry, you're not going to be left behind...we still have some Dec, Jan, Feb, & March babies coming so you have plenty of company. :winkwink: Hope you're doing well. Have fun putting up the Christmas decorations. Can't believe it's almost here! How did the nursery painting go?

Kizzy - Hope you and Georgina are doing well. Hope her colic has settled.

Sparkle - Congrats on 3rd tri!! Sorry to hear about your scare, but glad that all was well. Good luck for your appointment this week. Those pics of C are too cute! :kiss:

Imp - Not long to go now. Your LO will be here before you know it. Hope you're doing well.

Milos - Hope you and Callum are doing well!

Bellas - *Congrats, and welcome little Indie!!* :happydance: Yay for such a speedy delivery! :thumbup: Hope you both are doing well.

Lisa - Hope you and little Amelia are doing well! Great job on managing the BFing in public! :thumbup:

Angela - *Congrats!!* :yipee: Sorry to hear about all the delivery issues, but glad to hear that Naomi is here safe and sound. Hope her gas issues ease up soon.

Vix - Libby's pics are too cute! I'm sure it's a treat for you to see her sleeping such long hours. Crazy story about your neighbor's daughter, but so glad to hear she's ok, phewwww! Hope time flies by until your check up...I'm sure your OH can't wait for the contraception to kick in. :haha:

I think I got everyone, but sorry & :hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## neffie

AFM, we had our 4D scan yesterday. We're even more in love with our little Coco if that's even possible! :cloud9: Everything was perfect, and more that what we expected! I can already see OH crying when he sees her for the first time in person as he tried to 'secretly' shed some tears of joy during the scan. Here are some photos.


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Neffie How beautiful. XXXX


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- Coco is just gorgeous x


----------



## kizzyt

Beautiful neffie xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday Ladies!

Neffie--Coco is GORGEOUS!!!:flower: I love the scans, they are so clear! Make sure you save these in a safe spot, after Coco is born you will be so surprised at how close these pictures are to what she looks like at birth! 

Vix--glad to hear Libby is sleeping well and that you did not suffer from a lot of bleeding with this birth. That certainly makes things easier for getting back on the :sex: wagon!! I bled heavily for the first 2 weeks after Grace, but it seems to be tapering off, so hopefully it won't be a full six weeks! I am hopeful that my gyn will be able to recommend a safe form of contraception that I can use while nursing and that won't affect my BP (but I have a feeling it is going to be condoms!). And yes, in that both DH and I are now in our late 30s, we do want to have our second in the next couple of years, ideally 2 years apart from Grace, which means we wont be TTC for about a year--maybe less, as it took us a while to get our lovely little girl!

Shell--that picture of Freya in her swing is so adorable!! I am glad you were able to find something that helps her sleep someplace other than in your arms--we are still working on that here! I bought this beautiful Fisher Price Starlight Papasan cradle swing that swings side to side and fowards and back, with a mobile and lights and soft music/animal sounds---and Grace will have NONE of it, lol!!! But I keep trying! I think I need to do what you did and let her cry for a little bit to see if she falls back to sleep. Right now the only place she will sleep is in her boppy right next to me on the couch, and that is usually only for a little while (until she realizes she is there and not in my arms, lol). 

Bean--:thumbup: on feeling the movements!! I hope they are not too painful for you, you are getting so close now!!!

Grand--Hope you (and Indy!) had a wonderful weekend with the ladies!

Kizzy--sounds like you had a fabulous time at the wedding and :thumbup: on G behaving so well for her daddy! I also hear you on the "feeling like a virgin" comment--that is so true, I feel the same way!!

Angela--I hope the change in formula/bottle helped ease the crying. I agree with Vix--have you contacted your pediatrician about possibly getting some drops/meds for the fussing? There are medications out there to help with gas, we use drops with Grace for the very same thing, she can get gas really bad and the poor dear cries so hard. The drops seem to help. :hugs: to you and hope things improve!

AFM: Did not try the cradle yet this weekend, Grace had a bad colicky night on Saturday, so I didn't want to add to her woes by not letting her snuggle the way she is used to. We do plan on transitioning sometime in the next week or so. Other than that, trying to get things in order this week as I am back to work (from home) on Friday, not looking forward to that! I wish I had more time off!:growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Happy to see your all doing well..

Sorry to the mommy's out there still struggling a bit but it gets easier.. :)

Neffie-coco is just gorg. bet you cant wait even more to see her in person..

AFM-Painted the babys room last night and it turned out great.. will try to upload some pics soon.. nothing much going on as my dd was sick and i got her cold so now im sick.. but i think im slowing on the mend.. a bit stuffed up and coughing.. ugh.. the coughing is the worst.. 

Here is my 24+1 bump too...



Grand update for when your ready:
Oct 12th-20 week scan all good team yellow
Nov 9th-24 weeks measuring right on track hb in the 130
Dec 7th-28 week GTT
 



Attached Files:







1110111121.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

Amber, have you tried wrapping grace in A blanket or putting a blanket in the swing before putting her in? She might find it cold or not very cosy going straight into the swing, we do that for G xx


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - Poor little Grace I hope that she is ok.

Lil - Love your Bump Piccy.

Hi everybody else - hope everyone is good, not to tired moms and not to unconfortable preggos.

Imp Hun - Hope you are ok. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

lil--love the bump pic, you have such a cute bump!!! Also can't wait to see the nursery pics. Hope you are feeling better!

Kizzy--yes, we swaddle Grace and put her everywhere wrapped in her swadling with a blanket on top. Unfortunately she takes too much after DH and I in wanting her feet free, so she is always struggling to get out of her blankets and swaddling!! She is really starting to make eye contact and focus now, so we are trying to get her to notice the mobile on the swing in the hopes that will keep her attention.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hey everyone thanks for the kind words and thoughts. Everything here is well, just trying to get all the last min things finished up before baby. I've been a bit tired and run down so I've got a cold sore coming on! Just hope I can get rid of it brfore baby arrives.

I went to my shower on the weekend and we got almost everything we need! I just went and picked up a brest pump today to finish the must have list. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Morning ladies, sorry i have been MIA! hope you are all well!! I have been very busy trying to get everything finished before the end of November and i think we are finally done :) 

I have a hard day ahead of me its the 1 year anniversary of when my angel grew wings!! but i am thankful because i wouldnt have my princess growing nice and strong inside me so i am trying to stay positive but still feel very emotional :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--Fabulous news on your shower and all the goodies!, one step closer to being prepared for baby! What type of breast pump did you get, I absolutely love my Lasinoh! Sorry to hear you are tired and may have a cold coming on---the tiredness is totally normal, but it certainly doesn't help to have a cold on top of it! FX'd it clears out before the little one arrives!!

Samb--:hugs: and thinking about you and your little angel today. These anniversaries are so hard. Your little princess has a guardian angel in heaven who will always watch over her. :hugs:

I am happy to hear that you are already organized for your princess's arrival, good job on that front, especially with her due around the holidays which is always such a busy time!! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well! Grace only had one bad episode yesterday in the early evening of her gas issues and then miraculously slept from 10-2:30, was up for a feed at 2:30 and back to sleep by 3 (but had to sleep on mommy) and did not wake again until DH got up for work at 6!!! Best night's sleep I have had since she was born! :happydance: Now if we can just get her to do that every night, lol.


----------



## IMPPEARL

I've been tinkering away at the Nusary getting things organized and made good progress today! We still hav to put up the basebord and the door, as well as I need to find a home for some stuff. But its starting to look good!

Amber - I got a _Modela "Swing"_ pump. Apparently its the best brand to buy...? There is a model higher with dual pumps, but as I only plan on using it as a combo with brest feeding this is what the lady at the store suggested.
 



Attached Files:







Burton Ave 002.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9









Burton Ave 003.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--the nursery looks AWESOME!!! You have one very lucky little girl!! 
I really like the color of the glider chair, I haven't seen one in a black cushion, absolutely love it!

Modela is a great pump, that is what they gave me to use in the hospital, and it worked great!!! Good choice!!:thumbup:


----------



## neffie

Lil - Cute bump pic! Look forward to seeing the nursery pics. Hope your cold is on the mend.

Imp - Looks like your nursery is set and ready to go. :thumbup: That's great that you got everything you needed at your shower. Hope the cold clears up soon.

Sam - :hugs: on the upcoming anniversary of your loss. It's never easy, but I'm sure your little angel is keeping a watchful eye on you and on his/her sister. :flower: Glad to hear that you've got everything ready to go for the LO's arrival.

Amber - Great to hear that Grace and you both had a great night's sleep. Long my it continue! I hope things don't get too hectic for you when you start working from home, but the sad truth is that having to go back to work after having our little ones just bites! If only the states had half the kind of maternity leave policy as did Europe, we'd be golden....sigh! :shrug:

We're putting up the finishing touches in the nursery, so hope to be able to post some pics soon. We're also shifting around furniture in the other rooms, so we've decided to paint those rooms as well. A lot to be done, but OH is up for the challenge, and rather excited about it. Our registry is finally done. The shower is being thrown next month. Instead of making it a 'girls only' event, we've decided to have more of a get together with all of our friends. I wanted OH and his friends to be part of the celebration. He is the proud papa-to-be after all. :winkwink:

As for Coco, she's busy honing up on her soccer skills inside my tummy. :haha: She is head down now which is a good thing. Hope she stays put in that position until delivery time. I'm feeling her kicks higher up. I think it's only going to be a matter of time before the rib jabs start. I'm still managing to work out at least 3 times a week which I feel has helped a lot. I plan to be able to continue at least for another month. In other news, we went to visit another daycare. It's a great facility and we've had our name on the waiting list for months. But their waiting list for the infant room is currently a year and a half long so I'm not counting on it unless a mini miracle takes place. We are on the waiting list at 3 other centers which are all awesome, so here's hoping that one of them will have an opening.

Have a great day!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

So my cold has gotten worse.. ugh coughing like i smoke or something.. terrible broke all the blood vessels in the right side of my face so i look a bit strange.. 

Imp the nursery looks great.. we just got ours painted.. got a few touch up on the ceiling..


----------



## neffie

Lil - Sorry to hear that. Are you taking any medicines or indulging in any home remedies to help? Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-I am acutally dh stopped last night and got me some robitussin dm.. on my safe meds list.. and seems to be helping some.. feel like a human again today..so hoping in a day or two all will be gone.. still coughing and stuffed up but not as bad.. so i will take what i can get i guess..

Hope you ladies are doing well..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Thats great that you are still working out Neffie - 

Lil - Sorry that you have been so poorly - hope that you are on the mend now.

Hi to everybody else - hope that you are all doing well. XX


----------



## bethenasia

Hey everyone! Sorry that I have such long absences, but I still read everybody's updates. :)

I had my fetal echocardiogram yesterday and San Francisco's (her true initials are SF and every time I see them I think "San Francisco". Hence her nickname.) heart is 100% a-ok! No signs of any damage to her heart due to my type 1 diabetes! We also had a growth check and she is currently in the 41st percentile for size. 

DH and I had an anniversary trip for our 2nd anniversary this past weekend. It was nice, but my feet decided it was time to start the pregnancy induced swelling. Any tips on how to help that???

I hope to be on here more, but with the holidays coming up, who knows! I'll try my best, but I do appreciate you guys not forgetting me. If you get curious to what I'm up to, I'm on twitter (@jemini602) and there's always my blog (https://thebethchronicles.blogspot.com). 

I'm signing out (for now) with a picture of my little San Francisco. :)
 



Attached Files:







EM_8A.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber my glider chair, and the whole bedroom set is actually quite old. It was my sisters and she has had 3 children use it. The oldest of which is 11 now. I had the cushions recovered though to get them what I want. I figured we didn't have to purchase the set so getting the cushions recovered was nothing in comparison.


----------



## lilrojo

Awww beth what a cutie... happy to hear from you.. :) and that all is going well..

Imp-thats great that you get to reuse alot of things from your sister.. my sister and i share a lot too.. she had her dd 3 months before i had mine.. now she had her third and im preg. with my second.. nice to be able to save money..


----------



## shelleney

Finally - I have got time to post my birth story!
Im sorry, but it is quite long. I suggest that you only read it when you have a spare 10 minutes! :)

The Birth of Freya Bo 19/10/11


Spoiler
So, as many of you are aware, I was booked in for a home water birth. I had the pool set up in my living room from 37 weeks, as I just had a feeling she would be early. I had been having early labour symptoms since the day we set the pool up - period-type pains, lower back ache, etc. I had also had 2 bloody shows/mucus plugs.

At 5am on Tuesday 18th October, I woke up feeling damp. I went to the bathroom, and my underwear was quite wet. I also had lost a huge bloody mucus plug. For the rest of the day, when I wiped, I had red mucus on the paper. I thought "this must finally be it". I was 38+5 weeks, and had been having symptoms for almost 2 weeks, and I was ready to meet my baby girl. 

I had lower back pain all day. So I drank my raspberry leaf tea, and bounced on my birthing ball whilst watching TV. Coincidentally, we were due to go to our antenatal class at the hospital that evening. So when OH got home from work, we headed to the class. I was the furthest into my pregnancy out of everyone there, only 9 days til my due date, and the class leader was worried I would go into labour there! I didnt tell her I was already in early labour! The class was 3 hours long, and my back pain got worse throughout. It was starting to get uncomfortable to sit still.

The class finished at 10pm, and we went to the chippy to get fish and chips for our dinner. The back pains got worse at home, and I realised this really was it. OH was very excited, and suggested we had an early night, as we would need all our energy tomorrow. We went to bed at 10.30pm, but I couldnt sleep. By 11.30pm, the back pains were quite bad. I started timing them, and realised they were coming every 3 minutes! I asked my OH to ring the community office, and ask for a pair of midwives to come round.

The midwives arrived at midnight. I was having to breath throught the pains. I was concerned that because they were all in my back, and I had none in my bump at all, that perhaps I wasnt in labour after all. But the midwives assured me it was "back labour". This worried me, as I didnt want my baby to be "back-to-back", as this can make labour longer and more difficult. The midwives didnt want to examine me at that time, as my contractions were only lasting 30-40 seconds. They said that they would wait til they were lasting 60 seconds or more.

The midwives left at 2am, and said to call them when the contractions were lasting 1 minute, if my waters broke, or if I was starting to struggle with the pain. I had taken 2 paracetamol at midnight, and was looking forward to being allowed to take 2 more at 4am! I tried to sleep, but as soon as I dozed off, a pain would wake me! I tried to take a hot bath, but I had to get out of the tub every time I had a pain, as I couldnt bare to be in there during them.

By 6am, I was really struggling to cope with each pain. OH was rubbing my back, but it was still terrible. I asked him to phone the midwives, and they came back straight away. One of the midwives examined me, and found I was 1-2cms. Part of me was relieved, as this meant I was actually in labour, and it wasnt just a false alarm. But another part of me was disappointed, as I knew I had a long way to go! Also, I had been told that I wasnt allowed to get in my birthing pool, or use gas+air until I was 5cms. That seemed a long way to go....

The midwives left once again, and me and OH were left alone. I couldnt sleep at all, so decided to get up and have some breakfast. My OH made me some toast, but the thought of eating it made me feel sick, so I didnt. I put on my relaxing Enya CD, and lay on my sofa, getting up and leaning over the back of it every time I had a pain. They were still in my back, and still coming every 3 minutes. By 10am, I was getting myself in a state emotionally. I couldnt stop crying. I was vomiting whenever I ate anything. and I needed something stronger than paracetamol!

So we called the midwife again, this time a different one came out. I asked her to examine me, as I was hoping to be 5cms, so I could use the pool and get some gas+air. When I was examined, I was only 3-4cms. I was gutted! I was exhausted and hungry. But I couldnt sleep, I couldnt keep any food down. and I had no energy. That was when the midwife suggested going into hospital. She said at 3-4cms I could have Pethidine or an Epidural, and then I would be able to get some sleep, and build my energy up, ready for the pushing stage. But I was adamant I wanted to stay at home, and I definitely didnt want those forms of pain relief. So I struggled on - still contracting every 3 minutes, all in my back. Still taking paracetamol every 4 hours.

By 2pm, I was a total wreck! I was in agony, exhausted, hungry, no energy. I begged the midwife to let me get in the birthing pool. She insisted that I had to be 5cms. So I asked her to examine me. She did, but I was only 4cms. I cried my heart out. She took pity on me, and bent the rules. She said I could get in the pool for 1 hour, in the hope that it would relax me enough to start dilating properly. If after that hour I was still 4cms, I would have to get out. If I was 5cms, I could stay in, and she would get the gas+air. I was so relieved, and jumped in the pool. It was warm and relaxing in between contractions, but during the pains, it did nothing to help. They were still agony. I begged my body to start dilating.

One hour later, I got out of the pool, and was examined. I was still only 4cms. It broke my heart. The midwife said she couldnt bend the rules any longer, and I had to stay out of the pool. I cried and cried and cried. The midwife again suggested going to the hospital for stronger pain relief. I really didnt want to give up on my dream of a home water birth,and I desperately didnt want the "cascade of interventions", but I knew I couldnt cope on just paracetamol for much longer. The midwife assured me that I was still classed as low risk, and therefore wouldnt be strapped to the bed on a monitor, or need a cannula or anything. She also assured me that I wasnt going in for "failure to progress", so I wouldnt need syntocinon (pitocin).

I had been in labour for 16 hours by that point, contracting every 3 minutes from the start, and only having 2 paracetamol every 4 hours for the pain. I knew it was for the best. So I grabbed my hospital bag, took one last longing look at my birth pool, and got in my OHs car. We arrived at the hospital at 3pm, and I settled into my room. I knew that I needed stronger pain relief, so I asked for a shot of Pethidine. That kicked in about 3.15pm, and although it didnt take the pain away, it made me feel "high", spaced out, not really aware of what was going on in the room. Apparently, I was quite funny. Saying silly things, and acting quite drunk.

At 3.30pm, the midwife in charge said she wanted to break my waters. I had previously been against this form of intervention, but I just wanted it all to be over, so I consented. I dont really remember much from this point onwards. The Pethidine had made everything quite hazy. Apparently I started pushing with each contraction, so I was examined to see if I was fully dilated. I was only 6-7cms, and was told not to push, as I would damage my cervix. But I continued to feel the urge to push. The midwife suggested I have an epidural, to stop the urges, but I wouldnt consent to one.

At 6pm, I really started bearing down with each contraction. I also started shouting that I "needed a poo!" I was examined, and found to be fully dilated! I had dilated 6cms in only 3 hours! The midwives spent the next hour coaching me through pushing. But I just didnt have the energy to push effectively. I hadnt slept or eaten in days. After an hour of pushing, a doctor was called in. He said that I had been pushing too long, and it didnt look like I would have the energy to push the baby out alone. He said he may have to perform a ventouse or forceps delivery. But I cried, and insisted I could do it myself. He said he would stay and watch my next couple of pushes, and if he couldnt see the baby moving down the birth canal, he would have to do a ventouse. I must have found some inner strength from somewhere, because I pushed for my life with the next few contractions, and he started to see the baby's head coming down. The doctor said that if I continued to push like that, I would do it myself. However, he said he would come back in 20 minutes, and if the baby still hadnt arrived, I would need a ventouse.

For the next 20 minutes I pushed and pushed and pushed as hard as I could. I could feel the difference between my earlier pushes, where nothing was actually happening; and these new effective pushes where she was actually moving. I could feel her coming down. Eventually, the midwife told me to pant, and I eased my baby's head out. With the next push, her shoulders were delivered. The midwife brought her up onto my chest, and suddenly the haziness disappeared, and everything seemed clear. My baby girl was here! I cuddled her close and kept saying over and over again "Bo, oh Bo". She was born at 7.48pm on Wednesday 19th October 2011, weighing 7 lbs 10.5oz.

Due to the Pethidine, her breathing was abit slow, but I just rubbed her back, and she responded well. I had opted for delayed cord clamping, and so I held her to my chest while we waited for the cord to stop pulsating. That took 10 minutes. Then my OH cut the cord, and he sat and held her whilst I delivered my placenta naturally (no injection). That took 8 minutes. I was checked to see if I needed any stitches, but I already knew. I knew that I hadnt felt my perineum tear at all. But I knew that I had felt some pain "further up" when her shoulders were delivered. And I was right! I had an intact perineum, but some deep grazes to both my labia. I was offered the choice of leaving them to heal naturally, or having them stitched. Apparently, I would be left with a "neater appearance" if I had them stitched. And call me vain, but I wanted to look neat down there! so I had them stitched, whilst OH held our baby.

It was during this time, that we had a talk, and decided to name her "Freya Bo". It was important to us that we incorperated the name that she had been known by for the last 9 months. She was so calm and peaceful in her daddy's arms, and as I looked at them together, my heart melted.

We then went through all the formalities - tea and toast for Mummy, all-over check for baby. Daddy went home to fetch the car seat (we had forgotten it in the rush to get to the hospital earlier). I then went and had a nice hot shower. I stood there for 20 minutes, enjoying the feel of the water on my skin. But it was strange to look down and not see my bump! When I returned, the midwife suggested I go down to the postnatal ward and settle in for the night. However, I insisted that I wanted to go home. The midwife was worried, as I had had a PPH (I lost 600mls of blood). But I explained that I felt fine, had managed to stand up in a hot shower for 20 minutes without fainting, and had a good iron level (12.5) - so I was unlikely to take a funny turn.

The midwife was not happy about it, but she respected my wishes, and went to complete my early discharge paperwork. One of the main reasons why I wanted a homebirth was because I didnt want to stay over on the ward. I wanted to spend our first night as a family together, at home in our own bed. I do not think its fair that men have to spend their first night as a Dad, at home alone, away from their partner and newborn baby. I was proud of myself for standing my ground, and was looking forward to going home with OH and Freya.

Whilst we were waiting to be discharged, I tried to breastfeed Freya, however, she was so sleepy, she didn't want to latch on. I wasn't worried, as I knew she had had a busy day and night, and I was confident that I would just feed her at home when she woke up. However, when the midwife found out that she hadn't fed yet, she tried to convince me to stay over on the ward again. She said that there would be staff on the ward who would help me establish the breastfeeding. But I was adamant I wanted to go home, and that we would be fine. Im so stubborn!

So at 1am, me, OH and Freya got in the car, and travelled home. We all got in our big bed, and snuggled up together. Freya was fast asleep, and OH and I stayed awake all night staring at her. We just couldnt believe how lucky we were to have our amazing rainbow baby here finally. 

I thought that I would be really disappointed if I didnt get my "perfect birth experience", however, I am just greatful to have Freya here safe and well. Thats all that matters to me now.

Thankyou for reading, and sorry it was so long!! :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

Shell- I am sat here in tears at your beautiful birth. I am so sorry you didn't get your home delivery but how wonderful that you got to have Freya and oh all together for her first night. I hated my oh having to leave us at the hospital when C was born. I also love the story of how Freya got her name xx


----------



## sparkle

Ladies I'm so sorry I've been rather MIA recently. 

I've been having rather a tough time. Lots of things getting on top of me. I had my appt with the specialist mw today and poured my heart out to her. Which already feels a lot better.
AA it seems is head down and starting to get ready. I however am not ready to see her just yet!! I've got a little more funnelling of my cervix. The consultant suggested that although we aren't looking at imminent labour she won't be too long... I started to worry a little as we're going to jersey for Christmas and I'll be 33/34 weeks (c was born at this stage) but she says I'm fit to travel just take my bag with me!!

Hope all the mummies and babies are well. How are my fellow preggos doing?

Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, not much time as I am back to work today (from home, thankfully, but I fully expect it to be quite busy balancing work and Grace!).

Shell--your birth story is absolutely beautiful. :cry: (happy tears) Even though you did not get the home water birth that you wanted, your strength and persistence in sticking to as much of your birth plan as possible was wonderful to read! I am so happy you and DH got to take little Freya home and spend your first night as a family together. 

Sparkle--:hugs: I know you have a lot on your plate hun. I am so glad to hear that Apple Alice is head down and ready to go, but hoping she stays put for a while also! Keeping my fxd for you hun!!

Imp--Love how you were able to reupholster the furniture, I love what you did with it!! :thumbup:

Lil--hope you are feeling better hun and that the meds worked!

Beth--so good to hear from you and what a gorgeous pic of your little one!!! Excellent news on the echo (such a relief, I know!), and happy belated anniversary!!! On feet swelling, I either kept my feet elevated or used a warm foot bath to help with my swelling, hope that helps!

Bean--how are you doing my dear?

Neffie--cannot wait to see the nursery pics! I love your idea about the shower, getting to share it with DH is a great idea!! Excellent news that CoCo's head is down!! Keeping my fx'd that you get in one of the daycare's you are hoping for, I know what a big and major decision that is!

AFM: Keep me in your thoughts please as I try to juggle a crazy day of work and babe!! I think I may be a bit nuts...


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh--and I weighed myself this morning and almost fell over, I have lost 35 lbs since giving birth to Grace, and only 15 of it was her, which means I have lost 20 lbs vs my pre-prego weight! :xmas12::xmas10:


----------



## kizzyt

Shell, thanks for such a detailed birth story Hun, sorry it didn't work out how you wanted but Freya was worth everything you went thru and more and the main thing is she is here now safe and sound with wonderful parents xx

Sparkle, sorry things are a little tough right now, thinking of you and big hugs xx

Amber, hope work was ok and little grace was a good girl for mummy, well done on the weight loss, amazing!!

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is good and the prego's are keeping well and their spirits up, lots more babies to meet in our little gang :)

Afm, all good, tinks has had a little cold thus week and been snotty bless her and her blocked up nose makes her choke when feeding, poor love! She's getting better now tho! Still putting on weight well, up to 11.14 now! We have our 6 week check on Tuesday at 7.5 weeks and her first injections kn the 1st December :( I am back to the gym
This week and enjoying it plus back on a diet as I still hsve baby weight to lose plus another 4lb I have put on since she was born from too much cake!!haha! My friend and I are starting slimming world on weds, eek!! X


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- I had tears in my eyes at your story! Well done!

Sparkle- Glad ur feeling a little better after your chat with the MW (((hugs)))

Amber- Well done on the weight loss!! That's amazing especially after a section!! I've lost all my weight.... Now I've put 6lb back on due to eating during night feeds :( off to fat club for me lol
Hope your first day bk at working from home has gone as well as it could!! 

AFM- Libbys is now 12lb!! She is huge!! Out with all newborn nappys and clothes now :(

She's have some problems with wind on a evening, which is leading to screaming ab dabs, but she's sleeping well throughout the night with just one feed at 5-6am!
Jabs end of months, and 6-8 week check ????? Doctors have no record of my baby!! Even the I registered her and rung last week to say I hadn't received app, she said shed contact me in due course!! How can they have no record when I've been sent a letter for her jabs.... Anyhow, other than that everythings A ok

X

Kizzy- Poor Georgina :( I feel for her, as all but Libby are full of cold!
!


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Shell

You have had me in tears. You are so right though - doesnt matter how little Freya Bo got here, she got here safe and sound.

You made the right decision having labia stitched - I had a very deep wound from my first - my labia is practically in half (TMI) They said that it didn't need stitching??? When I had my second the midwife that delivered him said that it should have been stitched.... Nothing vain about it - Thing is I couldn't see it so didn't know how bad it was. Nevermind though. 

Sparkle - big hugs hun I am really sorry that you are having a tough time.

Amber - Hope your day of work went ok.

Kizzy - Hope tinks cold has gone - 7.5 weeks omgoodness.

Vix - 12lbs - aw thats great though.

AFM - Nothing to report - waiting, cleaning..........XXXXX You know the drill....


----------



## milosmum

lovely birth story shell you did really well and i love that you have her bo as her middle name x 

amber i hope work went well and well done on the weight loss x

bean i hope you are not too bored waiting and trying to get some rest in between all the cleaning!

Vix and kizzy it wont be long til i join you at fatty club! I seem to have lost most of the baby weight but still have the extra couple of stone i was carrying before i got pregnant!

Sparkle i hope your midwife chat helped you feel a bit better and fingers crossed AA stays where she is for a while longer xxx

sorry to everyone else i have forgotten sleep deprivation is no good for my memory!

As for us, callum is growing well he gained 14oz this week! Still having problems with colic and trapped wind which is horrible and upsetting and really disturbs both of our sleep at night. Been doing a lot of co sleeping but he was in his moses basket all last night so i feel much better rested. Right off to do something useful like eat or get washed if the wee man will let me put him down!


----------



## Beanwood

Milo Glad you got a better night sleep. 14oz thats fab. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Well done milo! Bean, not long now Hun x

Thanks Vic, hope your clan are all better xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow, all the babies are getting so big! Imppearl and Beanwood, you're next! :happydance:
Shell: :cry: Lovely birth story. Thanks for sharing. I'm sorry you didn't get the home birth that you wanted, but at least you got to spend Bo's first night at home as a family. (that part of the story made me cry)
AFM: The big day is on Monday - my 12 week/NT scan is that morning! :shock:
I'm scared but excited. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## sparkle

Anna, thinking and praying for you on Monday. Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. happy to hear your all doing so well..

Shell-so sorry you didnt get the birth you wanted but happy freya is here safe and sound..

Hope you mommies are doing well.. cant believe how old some of the babies are getting.. time certainly is going fast for everyone..

Imp & Bean-hope your both doing well.. cant wait to hear of your LO's arrivals.. :)

Anna-thinking of you for monday.. hope your scan goes great... 

Afm-not much going on here.. slowly getting over my cold.. been over a week now so im quite tired of it.. Cant believe how fast time is going now.. before i know it i will be third tri.. Been working on the nursery some.. think were done for now.. prob till after the holidays... then in Jan we can finish up.. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Anna - will be thinking of you tomorrow. XXX

Lil - Glad your cold is going. XX

Hi to everybody else......XXXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck Anna!! Xx


----------



## Vixmar

Goo luck Anna, I'm sure everything will be just perfect!! And hopefully your anxiety will ease when you've seen him/her! X


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - My thoughts are with you tomorrow!:flower:

Sorry haven't caught up with you all - Indigo got a bad cold/sinus infection and has not been a happy camper at all. (not too mention mom and dad have it too...so misery all around). He's on the mend and so are we so hope to catch up on all the posts!

Just quickly,

*Neffie* - your little Coco is adorable - my 3D pics never came out so good...it will be so cool to compare when she arrives.

*Shell* - off to read your birth story!


----------



## grandbleu

Just finished your story *Shell* and loved it...so emotional...what a beautiful ending the three of you snuggled in bed at home. Birth is crazy and so different for each woman - you did amazing!


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou all for reading my birth story, and for your lovely comments.
I promise i will catch up with you all soon....
Just popping in to say happy 12 weeks to Anna! good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, i will be thinking of you. cant wait to see pics of your strong and healthy bean :)
xx


----------



## milosmum

good luck tomorrow anna xxx

grand sorry to hear you are all poorly i hope you all feel better soon x 

off to try to sort out whatever is going on with my signature thingy something odd going on me thinks! Love to all bumps and babes xxx


----------



## neffie

Beth - Glad to hear that all went well with the scan, and all is well with SF! (she's a cutie by the way :winkwink:) Happy belated anniversary...sounds like you and OH had a lovely time. Sorry to hear about the swelling...luckily it hasn't hit me yet but I've heard that soaking in warm water is a great remedy.

Bean/Imp - You guys are almost there! Your babies will be here soon. :dance: Hope you're doing well.

Shell - Lovely birth story! Sorry to hear it didn't go as planned, but way to hang in there and stick firm to your desires. :thumbup: That's great that the three of you were able to go home and spend the first night together as a family. And is Freya already a month old??? :saywhat:

Sparkle - Sorry to hear you've been going through a rough patch. :hugs: Hope AA stays put for a while, and you're able to enjoy the holidays without worrying about her coming early. When is your next appt with the consultant?

Amber - How was day 1 of working from home?? Hope you were able to juggle everything as needed. Great job on the weight loss, that's amazing! And happy 1 month to little Grace! :flower:

Kizzy - Hope Georgina is feeling better. Glad to hear she's putting on weight well. Hope your 'gym start' week goes well!

Vix - Great news on Libby's weight! Sorry to hear about the wind issues, but glad to hear she's sleeping well through the night. That is odd that the docs have no record of her. Why don't you call them back? Sometimes if you leave it up to them, you never hear back. :shrug:

Milos - Great news on Callum's weight gain! Sorry to hear about his colic...hope he feels better soon...

Anna - Happy 12 weeks! :happydance: Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well with the scan. We're waiting on an update!

Lil - Glad to hear that your cold is on the mend. Great job on the nursery progress!

Grand - Sorry to hear that the entire family has been poorly. Glad to hear that Indy is feeling better...hope you all feel better soon!

:hi: to anyone I missed.

AFM, did some more work on the nursery this weekend. Hopefully it won't be too much longer before I post the pics. Still have a lot of her bath/care supplies to stock up on, but we'll buy whatever is missing once the baby shower is over. Other than that, OH is continuing with the painting in the other rooms, and we're also making progress on plans on how all the furniture will be laid out in those rooms. Can't believe I'm 31 weeks today! Only 9 weeks before we see and hold our beautiful daughter! :cloud9:

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Anna Purna

I am so in love.
I still can't believe what I saw - Blobby was moving around so much and we could see hands, feet, heart, brain...a real baby! Oh wow. Just, wow.
He measured 12w5d, had a strong heartbeat, and the NT was 1.7mm, which the technician said was great. :happydance:
The technician saw how nervous I was, so was very supportive and found the heartbeat right away. He also kept making comments about how beautiful our baby was and that he was happy for us. That really made me feel good. 
So happy, ladies. It's really happening! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound_21nov2011.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## neffie

Anna - *YAY!!!* :happydance: So happy for you! Great pics...looks like Blobby McGee is getting nice and comfy in mommy's tummy. :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Anna - that is just fantastic. I am so happy for you. The person doing the scan sounds like he was very supportive and kind. That must have helped so much as it is so nerve wracking. So, so happy for you.. XXX

Neffie - 31 weeks wow you are moving along aswell.

AFM - nothing major to report cept for lower back ache and feeling like need a good old clear out if you know what I mean - body wise not house wise.

Although my dh nearly sent me into labor yesterday, through panic. Decided to cut some branches that overhang our garden. His ladders went and he ended up hanging in the tree, really high. He ended up falling - ugghh thank goodness all he has done is hurt his ankle. Really shouted at him when I knew that he was ok. Told him not to do it but he wouldn't listen. MEN.


----------



## neffie

Bean - OMG! That sure was a scare. You had every right to panic the way you did. Glad to hear your OH didn't hurt himself badly. Not sure why they decide to wait until D day to do crazy stuff like that. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 31 Weeks Neffie.. only 9 left.. seems to be flying for you.. :)

Anna-so happy for you.. I know the relief you had to have felt seeing everything was perfect.. I felt that way at my 9 week scan.. now be happy and get more excited hun.. blobby is snuggled all safe and sound.. :)

Grand-hope your all feeing better..

AFM-nothing much going on.. getting ready for (US) Thanksgiving Day on Thursday, shopping for Black Friday, getting our tree on sat, decorating it on sunday... and all the festiveness of Christmas ... :) My cold seems to have finally gone.. so happy about that.. and 100 days left..


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations anna - wonderful news about Blobby! The pictures are beautiful and certainly looks like a baby not a blob! I really hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit after today's good news xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Not much time to post today, will do my best to catch up tonight/tomorrow morning!

Just wanted to say Hooray! :happydance: for Anna, those pictures are so gorgeous, and it is clear that Blobby is settling in comfortably! So very happy for you hun!! I too hope that you are able to relax now and enjoy your pregnancy!!!

I am so overwhelmed with trying to juggle work and baby at home, it is MUCH harder than I thought it would be!!!! I am sure with some time we will get this worked out.

Grace had her 1 month checkup today, she has grown 1/4 of an inch since last check a few weeks ago and is clocking in at 9 lbs, 9 oz!!! My little buddha belly! 

Promise to catch up properly tomorrow!!!


----------



## sparkle

Anna- so so happy for you!! What amazing news x


----------



## Vixmar

Anna- I'm sooooo pleased for you! You deserve this so much!! Hope the nxt 6months are happy and health for you x


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo Anna! :dance:
So happy for you and Blobby/Baby Magee!!
Hope you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now...
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Well done Anna, fab news!! Xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just popin' in for a quick up date. Nothing much to report... tired and still fighting this cold! Really hoping I can get rid of it before baby arrives!! I've been also just feeling uncomfortable lower back ache, and slight cramping. But had an apt today and cervix is still closed. Though baby has dropped and is in place for delivery. Next apt booked for the 30th if nothing has happened by then I will have an ultrasound, no stress test, and a stretch and sweep as long as my cervix is soft enough to allow. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## bethenasia

So, apparently, I have hit and passed V-day!!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## Vixmar

Happy V day Beth!
IMP- Happy due day! Hope it happys soon for you and your little girl come quickly and fairly painlessly!

X


----------



## kizzyt

Very excited for you imp, and well done for hitting v day Beth!! X


----------



## shelleney

Happy Due Date Imp! Hope she doesnt keep you waiting too long!

Congrats on hitting V day Beth!

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Happy due date imp and vday beth. XXXX

Hi everybody ... XXXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Due Date Imp and V day Beth!!!

Still trying to get some free time to catch up, we are going out of town for Thanksgiving (US Holiday) tomorrow, so I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful weekend and Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow ladies here in the US!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Due Date Imp.. fxed for you its soon..

Happy Belated vday Beth.. 

Also going away tomorrow for Thanksgiving.. so hope you all have a great day and the US ladies have a wonderful holiday... :)


----------



## sparkle

Wow due dates and v days- congratulations ladies.
Wishing all you ladies in the us a very happy thanksgiving. We've been invited to a thanksgiving lunch on Saturday by the American fiancé of Cormacks godfather so I look forward to celebrating it myself for the first time!! 
I'm feeling a little perkier myself have kind of decided that what will be will be. X


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on t day beth xxx

imp i hope your little lady makes an appearance soon xxx

sparkle i an glad you are feeling a bit brighter xxx

happy thanksgiving everyone gore our american ladies have a lovely weekend.

As for us colic is still a problem so hard to watch him in pain. Infacol helps a little as does tummy massage but it is so sad to see him sore. On a brighter note have our first waterbabies swimming class tomorrow wish us luck! Xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

sparkle said:


> Ladies I'm so sorry I've been rather MIA recently.
> 
> I've been having rather a tough time. Lots of things getting on top of me. I had my appt with the specialist mw today and poured my heart out to her. Which already feels a lot better.
> AA it seems is head down and starting to get ready. I however am not ready to see her just yet!! I've got a little more funnelling of my cervix. The consultant suggested that although we aren't looking at imminent labour she won't be too long... I started to worry a little as we're going to jersey for Christmas and I'll be 33/34 weeks (c was born at this stage) but she says I'm fit to travel just take my bag with me!!
> 
> Hope all the mummies and babies are well. How are my fellow preggos doing?
> 
> Xx

Hey Sparkle
Hope you are feeling better, just wanted to say that I live in Jersey and if you happened to go into labour here that the maternity care here is excellent and you and AA would be well looked after xx


----------



## lilrojo

Bella how is your little girl doing and how are you..


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Bella how is your little girl doing and how are you..

Hey Lil, 

We are great thanks! Indie is really good, second time round is so much easier, I'm not worrying about every little thing, like I did the first time!
How are you? Not long to go now xx


----------



## lilrojo

That is great to hear.. gives me hope then for this time.. being my second things will go smoothly.. I am good.. cant wait to meet my little peanut and see what color I turn.. :) 26 weeks today so slowly getting there..


----------



## sparkle

BellasMummy said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm so sorry I've been rather MIA recently.
> 
> I've been having rather a tough time. Lots of things getting on top of me. I had my appt with the specialist mw today and poured my heart out to her. Which already feels a lot better.
> AA it seems is head down and starting to get ready. I however am not ready to see her just yet!! I've got a little more funnelling of my cervix. The consultant suggested that although we aren't looking at imminent labour she won't be too long... I started to worry a little as we're going to jersey for Christmas and I'll be 33/34 weeks (c was born at this stage) but she says I'm fit to travel just take my bag with me!!
> 
> Hope all the mummies and babies are well. How are my fellow preggos doing?
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hey Sparkle
> Hope you are feeling better, just wanted to say that I live in Jersey and if you happened to go into labour here that the maternity care here is excellent and you and AA would be well looked after xxClick to expand...

Bellasmummy, thank you so much. Funnily enough my Mum said the same thing! Glad to hear little Indie is doing well. X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just popping by to say we had our little girl yesterday. She arrived right on time after only about 5 hours labour. 7lb 8oz 20.5 inches long. Alia Ella. Will post more when I get a chance!


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS IMP!!!! Welcome ALIA ELLA!!!*​

*Anna* - Excellent news for you, OH and Blobby! :flower: I'm so happy you had a good scan!

*Bellas* - Good to know that the 2nd time is easier...it's so cool you live on Jersey...you and *Sparkle* could have a femmes fetales meet up with little ones :happydance:

Wow *Sparkle* - I hope AA holds out a bit longer but having an Island baby with your folks around could be nice as well. Head down is lovely. Do you have a birth plan this time or will you just play it by ear?

Happy Vday *Beth*! 

*Milos* - I hear you on the colic...ours is mostly intestinal gas (he farts up a storm which is cute but I know it's so painful for him poor thing!) Does infacol help "toot" pain? Let me know how "Little Swimmers" goes...I want to do that with Indigo as well. Did you have to have all the jabs first?

Happy Thanksgiving *Amber* and *Imp*! and all the other American ladies that I'm sure I'm forgetting. (I'm so jealous it's my fav holiday back home!)

*AFM*: Still have to catch up on Front Page...this sinus infection put us back 5 days...Indy is still bunged up...never thought I'd be "sucking" out his snot a few months ago :wacko: but he seems to be feeling better and so are we. Being sick with a new sick babe was definitely not fun! Remember to wash your hands ladies and anyone who touches your baby...I think we must have picked it up on public transport :shrug:


----------



## sparkle

Imp, many many congratulations!! Welcome to the world Alia Ella!!


----------



## Beanwood

Imp Just wanted to say congratulations. 

Hi to everyody else.........

XX


----------



## grandbleu

*Bean* - Any day now! :dust: How're you feeling?


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the birth of Alia Ella!! :dance:

Its amazing that she was born on her due date, and even more amazing that you only had a 5 hour labour! Lucky lady!

Cant wait to see pics and hear about the birth.
Take care :hugs: xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American ladies :yipee:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations imp!!! Lovely name xxx


----------



## Beanwood

I am ok thanks Grand. Trying really hard not to get to impatient but am to be honest. DH and myself been doing a bit to much arguing - think we r both stressing and getting a bit anxious.

XX


----------



## milosmum

congratulations imp wonderful news! Alia ella is a beautiful name i hope you are both doing well and cant wait to see a picture xxx

grand callum is the same it is mainly trapped wind that causes his pain i get so happy when he farts! Not sure that the infacol helps but it certainly seems to help him burp up the air which in my mind means there is less to work its way down his guts!

Swimming went really well callum seemed to love it and i did too once i had relaxed a bit and realised he was fine. He went underwater once and took it all in his stride. He has not had any vaccines yet but waterbabies are happy for him to swim before he has them. Right he is asleep at last so night night all xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Imp xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Imp.. cant wait to read your birth story.. your labor sounds alot like my first time.. makes you not so scared to do it again later on.. :) Welcome to the world beautiful baby girl..


----------



## angelashope

Congrats Imp, and what a beautiful name-hello and happy days and babes inside and outside the womb to everyone else!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS IMPPEARL!!! And welcome to the world, Alia! :baby:

Question for you lovely ladies:
Did any of you have a hard time telling people about your pregnancy? The few people I've told, I couldn't actually get the words out to them - they had to guess! I couldn't say "I'm pregnant"! :nope: Also, I've been putting off telling people in general. I'm so afraid!
What is wrong with me? :sad1:


----------



## lilrojo

Anna nothing is wrong with you hun.. you have suffered 2 losses.. its completley normal.. I think it helps us cope.. to wait to tell ppl.. we all love to say were pregnant but hate to say we lost another baby.. it will all be okay.. and work out.. i didnt buy much of anything for peanut until after my 20week scan.. and i still worry.. wont stop till baby is in my arms.. just relax as much as possible and try to enjoy.. it goes by fast..


----------



## sparkle

Anna- I also felt like this. Inside I wanted to shout our news from the rooftops but actually it was much harder. I still find it hard to talk about when our baby is coming to people I don't know so well and I'm really obviously pregnant!!


----------



## Beanwood

Anna I agree with the others. I also found it hard to tell anybody and didn't tbh. I have spent a lot of time pulling my coat around my tummy. Even last night at my sons christmas fayre one of the moms (I don't know partic well but do speak to a bit) said that she only noticed I was pregnant 2 weeks ago. My reply was that I had done a good job hiding it. As I said it I thought why I have said that, I am not ashamed I have wanted this for years. I never did this with the my first 2 children, but then I hadnt had a mc then. 

XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Still out of town for holiday, but was popping on quick remotely to see if anyone had their babe!!! :happydance:

:dance:CONGRATULATIONS IMP AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD ALIA ELLA!!! :dance:

Absolutely LOVE the name, so pretty! Can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story (I too am jealous of that 5 hour labor!!)

Grand--Glad you are feeling better, have been thinking of you and little Indy. Yes, making sure others wash their hands before handling/touching babe is a very good idea, Grace's pediatrician told me to do that at her last appointment, especially since there will be a lot of baby-handling over the holidays. I also go the extra step and wash Grace's hands after she is handled (since she loves putting them in her mouth!). 

Can't wait to be home to catch up with you all! Much love and thinking of you all!!:kiss:


----------



## neffie

Imp - *Congrats!!!* Welcome little Alia! :) A 5 hour labor and her arriving on her due date sound lovely. :thumbup:

Anna - What you're feeling is only normal. I waited for quite a while before I shared my pregnancy news with everyone....didn't even tell immediate family for a while. Take your time, and share the news when you're ready to. I don't think the fear ever quite goes out the window, but it does get easier as the weeks progress.

Hope all the stateside gals had a fab Thanksgiving!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. First let me say that I too had a hard time telling people we were pregnant. I simply couldn't tell people I had to get dh to do all the talking. 

Afm things are going well. We got home from the hospital on Friday afternoon which was really nice I wanted my own bed so bad. Friday night was rough though. Midwife thinks my milk was coming in. Baby ate every hour so literly no sleep and on top mommy had cold sweats. House was at 72 i usually only have it at 62 at night. And I was freezing! I was also crying figuring if I was this cold poor baby... But dh was good and helped alot. Last night was better though still feeding every hour. Also dh's family has need over every day since we got home. I starting to go crazy!! I really need alone family time. They are leaving tonight thank goodness. But not before I'm starting to feel really weepy and just ready for our own house again. Anyway I'm hiding out right now w Alia so we have to get back to the crazyness. Just needed a quick vent. I'll post our story and picts later


----------



## bethenasia

Anna Purna said:


> :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS IMPPEARL!!! And welcome to the world, Alia! :baby:
> 
> Question for you lovely ladies:
> Did any of you have a hard time telling people about your pregnancy? The few people I've told, I couldn't actually get the words out to them - they had to guess! I couldn't say "I'm pregnant"! :nope: Also, I've been putting off telling people in general. I'm so afraid!
> What is wrong with me? :sad1:


You aren't alone. I feel the same way any time I want to tell someone I'm pregnant. I even have a problem going into maternity stores!


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Imp

Hope you are ok Hun. That sounds tough with so much family there. Hoep you can get some private time soon. XX

Hi allxxxx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Monday Ladies! :hi:

I have a huge apology to make. I have not caught up with you all for 2 whole weeks! That is terrible of me. Life has been so difficult lately (as all of you new mums will understand) and i have found no time to catch up. but i promise i will make time for you all, all least every few days, from now on....

Neffie - the 4d pics of Coco are gorgeous! it will be exciting to compare them to pics of her when she arrives! glad to hear the nursery preparations are coming along nicely, cant wait to see pics. also, your couples babyshower sounds like great fun!

SamB - sorry to hear about your angel's anniversary. i hope it wasnt too difficult for you. full term tomorrow - how exciting!! good luck!

Amber - have you tried Grace in her swing chair lately? Freya is spending more and more time in hers (while i get some food, or do some housework). great news on your weight loss, and Grace's weight gain! thats fantastic! but sorry to hear you are overwhelmed with juggling mommyhood and working from home. i hope you get into a routine soon.

Lil - your bump is so cute! hope your cough and cold have gone now and you are feeling much better. almost in third tri now!

Beth - good to hear from you. SF is adorable! hope you are doing well.

Imp - Alia's nusery looks lovely. great job! sorry to hear about your rough first night at home. i know how you feel, as Freya fed every hour in the first week, which was exhausting. but i can promise you, it does get easier! just hang in there! also, sorry you're struggling with your DH's family being around all the time. i hope you get some alone time soon.

Sparkle - so sorry you were having a tough time and letting things get on top of you. i hope you are starting to feel more positive about things now. sorry to hear about the funnelling. i hope that Apple Alice stays nice and warm inside you for a while longer. but if she does make an early appearance, im sure she will be a fighter, like her big brother was/is! hope you have a lovely Christmas in Jersey.

Kizzy - hope Georgina's cold has cleared up now, but great news on her weigh gain. good luck for her injections on thursday! glad to hear you are enjoying your diet and gym sessions. how are you finding slimming world? i did it for 2 years, up until i got pregnant, and i will be starting again in the new year.

Vix - wow, Libby is such a big girl now! has she had her injections yet? how did she get on? great news on her sleeping through the night!! thats fantastic!

Bean - sorry to hear about your labia from last time. its such a shame your midfwife told you they didnt need stitching. im so glad i got mine done - they look better than they did pre-pregnancy! haha!!

Milos - great news on Callum's weight gain, but sorry to hear about the colic. Freya has it most evenings too, so i know how you feel. you made me laugh when you said you were off to do something useful if Callum will let you put him down "like eat or have wash". that is exactly what i say about Freya!! good luck with getting Callum in his moses basket more often. and waterbabies sounds great! i will look into taking Freya....

Grand - sorry to hear your little family has been poorly. hope you are all recovering well.

Anna - aww hun. i know how you feel. with my first (ectopic) pregnancy, we told all our family and friends straight away (5 weeks). unfortuneately, we had to "un-tell" everyone just 2 weeks later, so that made us really wary of telling anyone this time round. we didnt tell our parents til after our early scan at 7 weeks, and then didnt tell others til after 12 weeks. however, i got a noticable bump quite early on, so i didnt have to tell people, as they started to notice! what you're feeling is completely normal, especially after the heartache of 2 losses. you're scared to tell people, incase you have to "un-tell" them. but i just know that Blobby Magee will be just fine, so please stay positive! 

Phew! i promise i will never leave it this long again!!

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Wheres your own update shell?? X


----------



## sparkle

I was just thinking that too Kizzy!!


----------



## shelleney

Oops! was so busy catching up with everyone else, I forgot to update you about me and Freya! :blush:

Well, where do I start? Freya will be 6 weeks old tomorrow! Where did the time go?! We have our 6 week postnatal checkup with the doctor on Friday. Im hoping that he will weigh Freya, as she hasnt been weighed for 4 weeks now...I have no idea how much she weighs, but I know she has definitely got much longer, if not heavier. She has now outgrown her newborn clothing in the last week. Her legs are so long, her babygros were too short for her. However, her arms and body still fit in the newborn stuff. So the 0-3 month stuff fits her in the legs, but are far too long in the arms, and baggy in the body! oh well!

Also, at the appointment, I will be getting my contraception sorted. I was on the combined oral contraceptive pill (Microgynon 30) for 7 years before I got pregnant the first time. And it worked perfectly! But you cant take that one whilst breastfeeding, so I will be asking for the mini pill (progesterone only). But I have heard that it is not as effective as the combined pill, so you have to be more careful, and make sure you take it at the same time every day. Me and OH are ready to start having sex again now, so we need to get things set up, as we do not want another baby for at least 2 or 3 years.

As for Freya, she has been so poorly for the last 2 weeks. Originally, she was just struggling with colic every night. We started off using infacol, and then gripe water when she was old enough. But then she started vomiting and having mild diahorrea. so we took her to the GP, and he said Freya had a tummy bug. He gave us baby gaviscon, which we used for a week. However, the gaviscon had a bad side effect - constipation. Poor Freya. she usually poos 5 times a day, but she didn't poo for 5 days!! and when she did, it was an explosion of diahorrea. but she has now gone back to the constipation again! argh! Freya also has a cold - snuffly nose and sneezing. I do feel sorry for the poor little girl.

But in good news, Freya's little personality is really starting to come out! she has been smiling and laughing every day (mainly at her Daddy), and she is much more alert when she is awake. she has also found her voice, and makes little cooing noises to me every day. She is so adorable, and I love her to bits! The slight depression I was suffering from 2 or 3 weeks ago has disappeared, and I am loving every day with my little girl! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh Shell you sound so happy, that's lovely to hear, good for you, Freya sounds like she is thriving!!

hi all ladies, babies and bumps!!

I am a bit poorly today, it started Sunday night with a sore throat and headache in the middle of the night (typically my mum had G overnight so I could sleep and I hardly did :() and by last night I felt quite ropey and even worse today, especially as Georgie got me up at 5.40, bleugh!! Luckily my mum came over at 10.30 and took her til 12.15 so I got some sleep and since she's been back she's fed and gone back to sleep, love her.

Had a tough week last week, she was screaming a lot but she had a little cold so I think she was feeling poorly, I found it quite hard and very exhausting. I cant imagine a time when I dont feel tired, can any of you??? She's a lot better now altho still a little mucussy (is that even a word) plus she's had 5 dirty nappies in the last 24 hours which have been a little greener in colour than normal and usually she only dirties twice. Might be where she is still a little poorly. We had our 6 week check last week and all was good, G has a little baby eczma but I have a decent cream to put on it and the other cream I am using for her cradle cap (on her head this time) seems to be doing the trick too.

Otherwise she's like Freya, finding herself a little personality, chatting (cooing) away all the time and lots of smiles and tongue poking! haha, she's very entertaining and Neil is loving playing with her, dont think he can wait til she's even more interactive :) We have her first jabs on Thurs, poor little thing, not looking forward to that!! oh and she was almost 12lb 10 days ago so no doubt over that when I take her this Friday :)

here's a little pic of her smiling xx
 



Attached Files:







092.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kizzyt

Oh and re contraception, I have the Progestrone only pill (POP) but waiting for my first period to start taking it and waiting to start taking it to have sex! Boo! anyone else had their period and how was it? and anyone had sex yet and how was that? haha!


----------



## Amberyll23

Wow, ok, lots to catch up on!!

Kizzy--sorry to hear Georgie was feeling poorly, I hope she is on the up and up. I saw on FB that you are now the one feeling poorly! Try to take care of yourself and get some rest! :hugs: Excellent news on her weight gain!! 

Vix--:thumbup: Great news on Libby's weight gain and getting into a good sleeping pattern for you!! Sorry to hear about her gas retention issues--Grace has the exact same thing (seems like many of our babes do)--it is so hard to see her crying because she can't fart! I hope that you were able to get things sorted with the doctors--I can't believe they didnt have a record!!!

Bean--Happy belated DD hun!! Any news?!?! Thinking of you!!!! Also hope DH is feeling better after his fall!

milos--awesome news on how well Callum is doing!! Also glad to hear that you too are able to get some sleep!! The swimming classes sound like so much fun, and I think it is neat that Callum has taken to them so quickly!!

Lil--glad you were able to kick your cold! Good Job on getting all of those Holiday tasks completed!:xmas9: I haven't started anything yet, so far behind!!! Burn the energy while you have it I say!!

Neffie--Happy 32 weeks hun, not much longer now--can't wait to see the nursery pics!!!

Sparkle--Hope you enjoyed your first Thanksgiving Feast!! Also glad to hear you are feeling better!

Bellas--:xmas3: Glad to hear little Indie is doing so well!

angela--:xmas3: hope all is well with you and little Naomi!!

Anna--like the other ladies have said, your feelings about telling others of your pregnancy is totally normal. With our first pregnancy we told everyone, and that made it so hard when we lost the little peanut. So, with Grace, the only people we told before 12 weeks were my mother and grandmother. I told my bosses and DHs family at 12 weeks, and everyone else probably closer to 14wks. PAL is very hard emotionally, you need to do what feels right for you and in your own time. :hugs:

Imp--hope things are calming down for you and that you are now back home getting quality family bonding time, which is so important!! Huge hugs!!

Beth--thinking of you and hope all is going well!

Shell--thank you for your update!! Happy 6 wks to Freya! I hope her appointment goes well on Friday!! I hear you on growing out of clothes, I just noticed that Grace outgrew one of her little NB outfits yesterday--and we had xmas pictures taken over thanksgiving and her feet were too big for the NB shoes!! And you are right, some of the 0-3 stuff is just right in some areas, but too long in others! :xmas1: Sorry to hear she has been feeling so poorly, I hope she starts to feel better soon. BTW--Grace has also gotten a cold the last couple of days, poor babes!! Very happy to hear her personality is coming out so well!! So cute!! 

AFM: As I said, Grace has a cold-as do I! Obviously as an adult, I can suffer through mine, but my poor little babe is all stuffy and miserable. I have spent the last 2 day suctioning the snot from her nose trying to help her feel better!! She slept most of the day yesterday, but is having difficulty resting today--which is making work a challenge!! 

Work is taking some adjusting, but we are managing. It is just hard to fit in calls between feeds, expressing, making sure she gets her playtime on her playmat and now with her cold---I am so exhausted by the time DH gets home, I don't even want to think about dinner, just sleeep! 

I am also trying to minimize my caffeine intake still due to breastfeeding, but dang, I could go for a strong expresso or macchiato in the mornings!! :coffee:

Hope all is well with you ladies!!!


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - sorry to hear you had such a difficult week last week. But it seems Georgie is doing much better this week. I adore the photo of her smiling! she is gorgeous!!
and sorry to hear you are feeling so ill this week. Thats all you need, eh?!

No I havent had a period yet. Only just stopped my postnatal bleeding last week. and because Im exclusively breastfeeding, I believe I may not get a period at all?! But Im still making sure I start the contraception ASAP. lol.
And no, I havent had sex yet. Im kinda nervous. Not incase its painful (as I didnt have a perineal tear Im not really worried about that), but incase I dont "feel the same" to my OH. what if im not as tight as I used to be? *sorry if that is TMI and offends anyone* Hmmm, we will just have to see.... I have "fooled around" with OH a couple of times, and Im pleased to say the labial lacerations are healed and have not caused me any discomfort or loss of sensation *again, sorry for the TMI*.

Good luck Kizzy, for when you do "lose your virginity again". lol. :winkwink:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Amber - sorry to hear that both you and Grace are feeling ill. I hope you both get well very soon. and also sorry to hear that you are finding it so exhausting to juggle looking after Grace and working. I take my hat off to you, as I couldnt manage it. Hope things start to get easier for you very soon. Take care Hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling poorly.. and you lo's too.. since just getting over my cold i know how miserable you all are feeling.. seems like there are quite a few bugs going around right now..

Love hearing all about your babies.. im sure they are changing everyday.. :) and yes Amber that is why im trying to get it all done...

AFM-3rd tri tomorrow.. getting more tired everyday.. cant wait to meet my peanut.. :) but know once peanut is here there will be no down time at all with a 2 year old and a new baby.. but it will all work out.. i just cant wait.. next appt is next week for my gtt..


----------



## shelleney

Hey, I realised I havent uploaded a pic of Freya for a while. She has changed so much and is looking so grown up these days. Here are some I took of her last Thursday...
xx
 



Attached Files:







AwakeFreya5.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









AwakeFreya11.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









AwakeFreya8.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kizzyt

gorgeous shell xxx


----------



## neffie

Awwwww, look at those adorable updated pics of the babies of our thread. I can't believe how fast they're all growing up. Hope the gas/colic issues are on the mend soon, and things get a little less hectic for the new mommies! (sorry for the mass post this time, but don't have much time to write right now).

Gotta run, but wanted to post some pics of the nursery as it stands currently. We still have quite a few touches & decorations that need to be added, but here's where we are for now. :winkwink:


----------



## angelashope

Beautiful babes, beautiful nursery!
Not much time to chat as lil one is not quite sleeping yet! I still read your posts everyday and it is so reassuring reading what your ittle ones are up to a few weeks ahead of Naomi-we are still suffering with colic in evenings but found some tricks that temporaily distract her!! Amber hats off to you working from home, I barely get any housework done during the day-dont know how you do it!!! Naomi was 3 weeks old sunday-cant believe how the time goes-she seems to be always hungry but I gave her a little extra the last couple days and seh progectile vomited last night-feel so bad I clearly over fed her! so back to orginal amounts today-we have our one month appointment next week-excited to see what she weighs!
I also am scared of sex and how it will be for both DH and myself-hoping to somehow have a drink or 2 before to take the edge off but it is still 3 weeks away-looking forward to hearing how it goes with you guys:) Happy bedding and babies and births!


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so loving the pictures of G! She is such a gorgeous girl! Hope everything goes well on Thurs!

Shell--I also love the pictures of Freya, what a little personality! 

Definitely pics of two beautiful babes!

Neffie--WOW!! What a fantastic nursery!!! :thumbup: Absolutely gorgeous and little Coco is going to love it!!

Angela--Happy 3 weeks to little Naomi!! I did the same thing with Grace early on (overfed her an expressed bottle) and she projectiled across the room--at 4 am!! My Grace is also like your Naomi, always hungry!!! I really hope your appointment goes well next week, let us know how she does!!

lil--Happy 3d trimester hun and I will be thinking of you for your GTT appt next week (after having gone through the GD myself, I say extra prayers for each of you ladies when your tests come up that you don't have it!).

Since we are sharing updated pics, here is one of my little lady and one of our happy little family together from Thanksgiving!
 



Attached Files:







50.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 7









19.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## neffie

Amber - How adorable! Grace looks like a little ballerina in the first pic. Too cute! :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Amber.. its nice to be getting closer to the end.. :) and Grace is just beautiful.. what a doll and you family looks great.. so happy

Neffie-your nursery looks beautiful.. so big and open... coco will love it..


----------



## kizzyt

Beautiful Amber xx


----------



## sparkle

I love all these gorgeous baby pics!
Kizzy, Shell, Amber- your babies grow more beautiful every time I see them. You must be so proud x

Neffie- such a beautiful nursery. I love your furniture.

Lil- welcome to third tri!! I hope everything goes well next week!

I keep forgetting who I have and haven't replied to. Lots of love to everyone.

Afm- ticking along here. I am now 30 weeks and definatly feel like I'm on the countdown! I finished all the Christmas shopping so just trying to relax a little more! Still having a lot of bh and will be checked on Friday for more funnelling. Friday is also dh's birthday and Cormack's first nativity play! I'm so proud of him. From finding nursery quite tricky at first he has settled in beautifully and his teachers are really pleased with him. He's kind and gentle (sorry proud Mummy moment!)


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Aw the photos of the littlies are lovely.

Sorry not posting to each - am off to bed.

Nothing to report except that I am going in to be induced tomorrow if they have a bed. XXXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Bean, get lots of rest and I will be thinking about you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Good luck Bean, thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## neffie

Bean - Good luck for tomorrow! Hope all goes well.


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck beanxxx


----------



## shelleney

Neffie - Coco's nursery is stunning! I especially love the artwork on the wall!

Amber - oh wow! Grace is adorable! and she looks gorgeous in her posh frock! (also, I hope you dont mind me saying, but you look much younger than your age :) )

Lil - congrats on reaching 3rd tri!

Angela - good luck for Naomi's one month appointment. Let us know how you get on...

Bean - eek! good luck for your induction today. Cant wait for your birth announcement!

Sparkle - happy 30 weeks!! well done for completing all your christmas shopping. Ive barely started mine - so disorganised this year! Happy birthday to DH, and I hope Cormack's nativity goes well tomorrow. What part is he playing?

AFM: Freya is asleep in the swing chair :) and my sister is on her way round to babysit, whilst me and my Mum go for a relaxing back massage! i cant wait!

Hope you're all having a good day :hi:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck for today Bean.. hope all goes well.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--thinking of you hun!!! FX'd for a quick and easy labor!! :hugs:

Sparkle--Happy 30 weeks hun!! And good job on getting Xmas shopping done! :xmas6: Like Shell, I have barely started mine! We are hoping to get the tree up this weekend. I always bake dozens of different cookies for the holidays each year--not sure I will be able to fit that in this year!! Happy Birthday to your DH and you definitely will have to share pics of Cormack's nativity!!! So exciting!!! I am sure he will do splendidly!!

lil--3rd tri at last!! :xmas12: So happy for you, not long now!!

Shell--thanks for the age compliment!! that made my day! I have been told I don't look my age before, but not as much as my mother has (I was always asked when I was younger if she was my older sister!! :xmas1:--glad I got some of those genes!). The dress was Grace's Xmas outfit, we had all the grandkids together at thanksgiving so had them put on their xmas duds for some photos. Grace was not happy about being dressed up though, lol, in most of the pictures she is screaming her head off!! 

I hope you have a wonderful day out with your mom! You deserve it hun!! :thumbup:

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are having a fabulous day!


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh, I know I posted pics of Grace yesterday, but I just have to share one more if you ladies don't mind...you see, I captured one of her smiles, and just had to share!
 



Attached Files:







P1010030.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shelleney

Beautiful Hun :) xx


----------



## sparkle

Amber- grace is just beautiful and what a gorgeous smile.

Well ladies I've had a really stressful 24 hours. Woke up yesterday and felt really strange. AA was hardly moving.... It carried on all morning and then I started getting these cramping pains at the base of my bump and top which came and went. After lunch when I hadn't felt her move in almost 2 hours I called my midwife and went in to be checked. They strapped me up and found her hb straight away, massive relief! Then she did a couple of kicks. After an hour of that they were happy with her. She is still fully engaged with her head right down. And seems to be more at my back hence why the kicks are less.
They were worried I was in preterm labour so decided to do a test where they take a sample from the cervix (yuck)! I forget it's name. Luckily that came back negative although he said the cervix is softening... So basically I'm on rest now. Anything else and they are going to admit me for rest at the hospital but id rather be at home with my boys. I can't stop praying. I just want her to say inside for another 4 weeks.... 34 weeks seems so much more hopeful than 30....
Today is C's nativity, I will be there of course, restfully! He's a soldier, and has a line! So proud of my little boy xx


----------



## grandbleu

one handed typing here -forgive typos

Sparkle - what a scare - so happy aa is well and in a great position. take it easy and let you boys spoil you while you rest up. have a lovely time at c's nativity play

Bean - happy inductiom hope it goes smoothly for you and baby!

Amber - grace is a charmer! those smilesmake all the sleeplessness and hard work worth it.

Shell - how was that massage! lucky lady 

Hqven' gone back far enough but can't wait to look at your nusery neffie and more pics amber.

Bisous to all!:kiss:


----------



## neffie

Bean - Hope all went well, and you're holding your LO in your arms. Look forward to an update when you have a chance.

Shell - Hope you had a relaxing time with your mom! I bet that massage was heaven...

Amber - Another adorable pic of Grace! She has already changed so much from your avatar pic.

Lil - Happy 3rd tri!

Sparkle - Sorry to hear about the scare. I hope AA stays put in there for a while longer. Rest up as much as you can. Will be thinking of you. In the meantime, enjoy your time watching C's nativity play. I'm sure he'll do fab! :)

Grand - Hope you and Indy are doing well.

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, had my 32 week check-up yesterday, and all was well (knock on wood!). She was kicking up a storm, and I'm measuring right on track which is always a huge relief. We have our breastfeeding class tomorrow, so looking forward to that.

Speaking of massages, I have a whole 'pamper yourself' day at the spa lined up thanks to my lovely OH. It's due to expire before I have the baby, so I need to go ahead and use it pronto. :dohh: Part of that pampering includes a full body massage. Did any of you get a full body massage around this time in your pregnancy? I definitely won't be able to lie on my belly, so wondering if they'll work around it, or if they'll just try to pass on it for liability reasons. It would be nice if I could get one...I sure could use it, and don't want to lose out on the opportunity.


----------



## XxSamBxX

LADIESSSSSS MY WATERS JUST BROKE!! :happydance: wish me luck :)


----------



## lilrojo

ooo Good luck sam.. hope you have a safe and easy delivery.. :) Keep us posted..

Sparkle-sorry to hear of your scare.. hope aa stays put for a few more weeks.. she needs everyone.. rest up and be pampered.. :)

Neffie-happy to hear your appt went good.. have fun at the breastfeeding class.. hope its full of good and helpfull information.. 

AFM been having contractions due to dehydration.. as i dont drink a lot of water.. luckily they stopped and i feel fine now.. making myself drink some water.. Happy to finally be in 3rd tri.. have my gtt on wednesday.. ready to have that one over.. then its every 2 weeks.. going so fast.. 

Bean hope all went well and be sure to pop on when you have a chance..

Amber grace is just beautiful.. changing so fast..

Shell hope the massage went well..

Hi to the rest of you mommas.. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

OK let me see if I can get my story typed while lo is sleeping...

On the morning of Wed Nov 23rd I woke up with very slight cramps. Period like type pain. I usually support my belly at night and hadn't that night so I figured it was due to that. I had a chiropractor apt that morning at 11am so I showered and went to that. At the chiropractor I was slightly uncomfortable and told her so. She is also a registered dula so is experienced in labor and delivery, and chiropractic treatment for pregnancy. She did some work on my uterus and said it is tighter then it has been but nothing to worry about. We both kinda just thought I was finally having some braxton hicks contractions. Following the apt I went home and my friend and I decided to go for some shopping. Walking and getting some exercise kinda thing. We went to Walmart, Giant Tiger, all over town. During this time I was having some light contractions but they were intermittent and I thought they were still Braxton Hicks. Finally we decided to go get some McDonalds for dinner. During dinner my girlfriend thought I should call my midwife as she said I was now starting to complain of some pain and therefor thought they were getting worse. I really didn't want to go in and have them tell me it was false labor so I called my Dh instead. He was working out of town and I had been texting him all day just to keep in touch. He also said that I had never complained my entire pregnancy and thought it was a good idea to make the call to the midwife. Giving in I finally called the midwife at 4pm, though I thought I was just being a whimp. By 4:20 when I met the midwife I was definitely more uncomfortable, and was beginning to wonder if there was more to this then I initially thought. I still had not lost my plug though and my water was still intact so. I was led to believe one on these things should go before you go into labor though so I was still skeptical. The mid wife had just checked me the previous day and I was showing no sign of anything happening so she was skeptical also. However I want in and she did the check and sure enough I was 5cm. I had no supplies with me and hubby was still out of town so midwife said I could go home if I wanted and get my stuff and wait an hour or so, or go to the hospital. I decided to go to the hospital as this is all new to me and have hubby meet us there. By the time I was checked into the hospital I was in some serious pain, so midwife did another check (this was 5pm) and I was 9cm along. I had gone 4cm in under an hour. At this time I was given the gas, and the option to break my water to speed things along. However hubby was still not there so I really wanted to wait for him. Somewhere in there my mother showed up so I had her there and my best friend at least. By this point I had lost all track of time, and was begging for something stronger for the pain, and the epidural. It had just come on so strong and so fast, my body was working overtime. In my opinion the gas sucks, and does nothing. lol Finally my hubby showed up and they broke my water, after pushing for a while something was blocking her from coming out. Every time I pushed she would make progress then regress back inside. Finally after about 45min apparently the guy showed up with the epidural. I remember him asking if they were sure there was still time for this as I was fully at 10cm and had been pushing for a bit. I yelled at him YES! And there was no arguments I was given the epidural. It was heaven. lol It gave me the chance to rest for 20 min to get the strength to push again. When I did we finally made some progress. It turned out her arm was over her head and that was what was preventing her from making progress. Finally at 8:44pm Alia arrived. She also had the cord around her neck, however was not distressed. Though this did cause her to have a few broken blood vessels in her eyes. The as I had the epidural my car got transfered to a Dr in the hospital so I had a Dr doing the delevery and a midwife there to assist as well as nurses. The midwife takes over once baby has arrived and takes care of baby. The Dr was fabulous as my mother thought most Dr's would have tried to intervene and figure out what was preventing her from coming, but she just let me do the work and let Alia come on her own time. I did have 2 small tares, but nothing serious. I believe 4 stitches were needed.They do not think I would have had time for the epidural had she not of had her arm over her head, and seeing as my labor was so quick at progressing they do not think I will have time again if I choose to have more children. Ill try to get some photos up soon.


----------



## kizzyt

Wow imp, what a story, I love it! So glad you had a good birth and alia had a safe delivery into the world! I agree with you that gas and air is useless! I only used it in the end for something to focus on!

I do feel a bit gutted that I never got to feel and experience the whole waters breaking and excitement of thinking "is this it?" because I got induced and we aren't planning on having any more kids at the moment so not sure I ever will!!

Afm georgie has had 4 nights on the trot of sleeping at least 5 hours in one go so we are only having one feed per night which is fab and makes such a difference!! She had her jabs Thursday and has been perfect with them, I am really pleased!! She's so big and strong holding her head and neck up, we tried her in a bumbo this afternoon and shes not far off being able to sit in it for a while!! We are looking to get her a jumperoo for Christmas I think she will love it!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Vixmar

Quickly checking in!!

Can't go bk on my phone to previous posts atm :(

Good luck Sam, thought u were joking on ur fb status!! Thought it was a peter Kaye joke lol

LMP- loved you stoy! Makes me broody again!!

I promise to catch up on laptop and read all you post tomorrow!!

AFM-


Haven't been posting as not much to say, life is now 'normal' Libbys just beautiful, I love her more each day! She had her jabs last Thursday, I gave her calpol for any pain she may feel in her legs, she screamed for a long time, but other than that she was fine!! She's now sleeping through almost each night, or at least 10pm-5pm so I'm very happy rested mummy!! She's smiling, giggling, kicking around, and she's found her hands!! 
She's having problems with blocked tear ducts and her eyelashs sticking in her eyes, but I've bought some chlorenphenical to help with it!! Winds fine now, still farting like a pro but sickness is so much better!! She really is such a happy baby, I'm so lucky!! Neither my other 2 were ever this easy! Think it may be because she's had to fit in around the other two, and they make enough noise for all 3 of them!!

Will catch up asap!!
Night ladies xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Just popping in quick, was out shopping today, quite a task with a little one! 

Bean -- I am thinking of her and hope she is now holding her LO in her arms!

Samb--good luck! Please keep us posted hun!

Imp--beautiful birth story hun--wow, that was so fast, I am very glad that DH was able to make it for the delivery!! phew! Can't wait to see the pics!

Neffie--enjoy your BF class tomorrow, I wish I had taken one now that I look back, I had a lot of "trial by fire" moments early on!! Glad Coco's appointment went well and enjoy your massage!!

Lil--I am terrible at drinking water also--do you have access to flavorings? I was putting in "Mio" liquid sweetener in my water to help me drink it (water was also making me sick during pregnancy, not sure why!). I hope you are feeling better with those contractions! As I said earlier, I will be thinking of you on Wed, good luck!

Vix--Glad Libby is doing so well, that is fabulous!! Even though things are normal, please keep posting updates, I love hearing how Libby is doing and all the new things she is discovering--it also helps me as a first time momma to know what to look forward to!!

Kizzy--Glad to her G is doing so well also!! What a biggie girl, holding her head up high already!! :thumbup: 

Vix/Kizzy--fab news on both babes sleeping so well through the night, I can't wait to get Grace to that point!!

Sparkle--Glad AA is ok hun! Please keep yourself rested, and I hope C's nativity went well yesterday!

Grand--good to hear from you, hope things are well! 
:xmas3: to everyone else!


----------



## kizzyt

I defo spoke too soon about the sleeping, up at 3ish last night then 6ish and she wouldn't go back to sleep so we've been up since 7 and I feel v tired! Have had a headache since last Sunday, part of this cold/sore throat etc but it's not going away no matter how many nurofen I take which normally really help me :(


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!

Imp- what a beautiful story xx lucky you going so quickly! Glad you got the pain relief you needed too.

Kizzy- I found with C his sleeping was really hit and miss at first. Sometimes he did amazingly and then I wondered what had happened to my boy. Sending lots of love. X hope you feel better soon

Cormack's nativity was beautiful! I sobbed, partly because I can't believe how big my baby is and partly because I'm just so emotional at the moment. Bedrest is going ok, I can still feel AA pushing down hard and she's totally below my belly button but hopefully I'm holding her in. I'm taking one day at a time. 34 weeks just can't come fast enough! Thank you all for your best wishes x


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - my Tesco Baby Magazine arrived in the post yesterday. i was flicking through the articles, and imagine my surprise when i saw you and Cormack staring back at me!
Well, i think it was you and Cormack...the article was about breastfeeding, and it was written when C was 8 months old - thats along time ago, but im pretty sure im right?

xx


----------



## Beanwood

hi all

only got back last night.

Nate Daniel Wood was born yesterday morning 7lb 2. it was also my birthday. he is fab. will update properly later.

good luck sam and hi to everybody else. xx


----------



## sparkle

shelleney said:


> Sparkle - my Tesco Baby Magazine arrived in the post yesterday. i was flicking through the articles, and imagine my surprise when i saw you and Cormack staring back at me!
> Well, i think it was you and Cormack...the article was about breastfeeding, and it was written when C was 8 months old - thats along time ago, but im pretty sure im right?
> 
> xx

Yep thats me and the little man!! I can't believe theyre still using it. We had lots of fun on our photoshoot!


----------



## sparkle

Bean- many many congratulations on the arrival of Nate!
Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Bean on birth of Nate Daniel!!! :happydance:

Cant wait to read your birth story, and see some pics....

Hope you are both well :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

sparkle said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Sparkle - my Tesco Baby Magazine arrived in the post yesterday. i was flicking through the articles, and imagine my surprise when i saw you and Cormack staring back at me!
> Well, i think it was you and Cormack...the article was about breastfeeding, and it was written when C was 8 months old - thats along time ago, but im pretty sure im right?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep thats me and the little man!! I can't believe theyre still using it. We had lots of fun on our photoshoot!Click to expand...

Yay, i was right! :) bless him, he looks so cute in the photos
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Congratulations!!!!* *BEAN!!!​*​ and 
*Welcome Nate Daniel Wood* - Lovely :blue: Blue Baby!!!​
*Shell *- That's so cool about the article! Does it have any good advice - we're having a hard time of it. How was the massage? You've inspired me! I'm booking one in this week...my neck, shoulders, back are killing me.

*Imp *- that was such a fast labor - you did so well hon - it's crazy how different and amazing every woman's story is. How's it going being a mommy now?

*Vix *- Glad your LO is so lovely and easy - I'm in awe you are taking care of 3 kids! One is taking up all my time now lol:wacko: That is amazing that she's sleeping so well...any tricks!?:winkwink:

*Sparkle *- Nothing like a Nativity Play to bring on the Xmas spirit. That's so cool you were featured in an article with little C - how long did you BF for? What was the focus of the article?

*Kizzy *- Sorry you LO didn't make it through the night...I agree that sickness can really be hard (on little babes and moms too!) - hope you're feeling better and so is your wee girl. Try to get a nap in if you can today.

*SamB *- I'm sure you have some news to share with us by now! Hope labor wasn't too bad. :flower:

*Amber *- you didn't update but hope you're doing well! I took a sneak peak at your pics and love your little family!!! That dress is gorgeous on her!

*Neffie *- Well done on the nursery - your little girl is going to love it.:kiss:

Still have to go back a bit to catch up with the rest of you all!


----------



## kizzyt

Yay bean, well done and welcome Nate, love the name :)


----------



## neffie

Bean - *CONGRATS!!!* :dance: Hope you and Nate are doing well. Look forward to hearing your birth story & seeing some pictures when you have a breather. Happy belated birthday by the way! :cake:....looks like you received the best present possible! :)

Sam - Good luck!! Hope you're holding little Jessica in your arms by now, and that everything went well. :flower:

Lil - Good luck for your GTT on Wednesday! Hope you pass with flying colors. :thumbup: Are you having Braxton Hicks, or regular contractions? If you're having a tough time with the water, try some popsicles or other flavorings maybe? Hope they ease up soon.

Imp - That's quite a birth story. You sure had a quick labor, very nice! Look forward to seeing her pictures.

Vix/Kizzy - Glad to hear that Libby & Georgina are doing great.

Sparkle - Sounds like C's play was lovely. Keeping everything crossed for you that AA stays put until 34 weeks, and even longer. That's awesome that you and C were featured in a breastfeeding article.

Our breastfeeding class yesterday was awesome! Very informative and although I'm sure many of those rules will go out the door once Coco is here, it definitely makes me feel more confident. :thumbup: Will be decorating and putting up our tree today...excited about that! I found a mini stocking for Coco the other day....too cute! it's going to go right between our two stockings. :kiss:


----------



## Amberyll23

:xmas8::xmas12:CONGRATULATIONS BEAN!! AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE NATE DANIEL!!:xmas8::xmas12:

I too can't wait to hear your birth story and see some pics of your little man! So excited for you!!! Oh--and Happy Birthday to you hun, what a wonderful present for you, the very best!!! :cake:

Kizzy--hope things improve for you in the sleep department. I'm experiencing similar behavior from Grace at the moment! Some nights are great, others I am in tears because she just won't sleep! Hang in there hun!!

Sparkle--so glad to hear C's nativity went well! You definitely should be a proud momma!! Please take care of yourself with your rest, keeping my fx'd for the next couple of weeks to fly by for you!

Sam--thinking of you hun and hope you are holding your little love by now!

Grand--Grace is doing great. Still struggling with sleep arrangements (she refuses to sleep anywhere but on my chest still, which is making things hard, especially with me back to work now--I need sleep and can't seem to get any!! How are you and Little Indy doing?

Neffie--Have fun putting up the tree! We were planning on doing that today but had to put it off. Until we can get Grace sleeping properly in her cradle or little baby papasan chair, we are still camped out in the living room, lol!! Love that you found a little stocking for Coco, that is too cute!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congratulations! And Happy Birthday Bean! Hope you everyone is doing well and getting settled. 

The first few days were crazy hard for me but things are starting to get easier! I am so in love! I already don't want her to get any bigger. I can't beleive she's a week and a half already!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Bean on the birth of Nate.. cant wait to hear more about your birth and him..:)


----------



## Vixmar

CONGRATs BEAN!! Well done!! Welcome Nate Daniel!!! What a lovely name, never heard it before but it is lovely!!

My tricks for Libbs sleeping?? Don't think I have many lol

She doesn't sleep for more than a hour during day, so come 8pm I get her dressed for bed, she has cuddles with daddy whilst I bath and bed oldest 2, she then sleep untill I dream feed her at 11pm, I then put her in her sleeping bag and take her to bed, she lays on a very big fluffy blanket and this has improved her sleep!! She wakes around 5-6am for a feed I then take her into my bed and remove the pillows and duvet and cover us in a blanket and she sleeps untill around 8am! Last night was not as good but still ok, we tried the cot and she kept trying to roll onto her side and waving limbs around and waking herself up! But I won't give in!! Lol I also think the sleeping bag is brill, before shed kick the covers off and wake up but now she's cosy all night!!

X


----------



## sparkle

I loved sleeping bags for c, I used to pop him in his sleeping bag then swaddle him with a really light cotton swaddle! 
C also used a dummy for sleeping at night from about 7/8 weeks until he was 10 months. He never had it at any other time and I found it helped him understand it was a different kind of sleep


----------



## IMPPEARL

I love the sleeping bag also. I've been swaddling her in a receiving blanket then putting her into the sleeping bag. I keep my house a bit cooler and this seems to keep her cozy!


----------



## Beanwood

Here he is Will post birth story later - that has just taken me ages me to figure out how to do. Phew....

Thank you everybody for all your congrats. Promise will reply properly soon.


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks girls - he is a bit gorgeous isnt he.

Ok - am going to have a go at writing story..... May have to stop and continue depending on interuptions from dh ........

OK - Went in on Thursday to be induced as planned. About 5.00 pm they inserted a prostaglandin. They say that it is a new induction process. They leave that in for 24 hours and check your BP every four hours and monitor baby. Anyway i hardly slept thursday night, pains etc...... being woken for monitoring etc..... The mw was not happy with the babies heart rate so monitored me from 10.00 to midnight. She still wasnt happy and so spoke to the doc who said to monitor again in 2 hours. So they woke me a t 2.00 am and monitored until 4.00 am. They then decided that it was ok. Tried to get some sleep. DH came at about 9.00 am. We argued as he was driving me mad. I was on a ward with 3 others, one of whom was going out for cigarettes????? \anyway he went home and gave me a couple of hours and then came back. More monitoring thoughout day etc..... Then at about 5.00 pm they examined me to see if they could break my waters - noooo..... I got upset and the MW suggested that we go for a walk around the hospital for a walk. Which we did. She said that I had to keep the prostaglanding for another 8 hours and then they would check me again. So at about 1.00 am they came in and monitored me again for 40 mins. Then checked my cervix and just about managed to break my waters. They said that if nothing had happened in 2 hours then they would check me again. I managed to get to sleep and actualy had a couple of hours of a really deep sleep. Woke at just after 4.00 am saturday morning and was told that I had a room and they were going to put me on a drip. I phoned my dh and he came in for about 4.30 am. They put me on the drip I went to the loo and wham the contractions hit me like a tonne of bricks. I was in agony. Had gas and air and a pethedene injection and struggled through. The MW then swapped. They said that the drip had over stimulated me and that the contractions were coming to fast and so they turned it off. I am not sure of time scales in a lot of this. Anyway I carried on at one point nearly ripping the bed apart and dh top. The mw checked my cervix and I was only 2 cms - was devestated, but then she rechecked 10 mins later and I was 5 cms. They said it was very fast. At about 8.00 am I got the urge to push so the MW told me to go with it. For about 45 mins I pushed and nothing was happening. Babys heart rate started dropping and they got concerned and told me to lie on my left side. They called in another MW who said that he had changed position. They were not sure what had happened. They called in the registrar who also checked me. They got quite stern and told me that I had to focus. The registrar put his hand in and said that head was stuck as it had twisted. He managed somehow to grab his head and as I pushed he pulled. After an hour of pushing he was out. He had a really long umbilial cord - they said that they had never seen one so long.

Anyhow then they could not get the placenta out. so another doctor came in and he tried to get it out - he couldn't and said that I needed a spinal block and they would remove it. So I got taken down to theatre and had to leave dh and Nate. Fortunetly my platelet count was ok so i could have the spinal block. I was petrified, I didn;t want to leave them. I went down and it took ages - they said that it was really stuck and came out in bits. 

Finally I was taken to recovery and dh and Nate were finally brought to me. They told my dh that I would only be 30 mins but they left him whilst i was in recovery aswell. They left him for about 1hr and 30 mins and didnt tell him that I was ok. When he finally came to me he was shaking thinking that something bad had happened. He was really upset. 

Wow think thats about it.....it was quiet stressful but he arrived safely and that was the main thing ....PHEW....

Sorry about all the spelling mistakes in that but had to get it down quickly whilst boys playing..


----------



## neffie

Bean - Awwwww, look at little Nate...he's just precious! :kiss: And those lips are adorable! Boy, what a birth story!. Sorry to hear about all the difficulties, but glad to hear that everything went well, and neither of you had any issues. Enjoy your time with your little bundle of joy, and look forward to seeing more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hey ladies :hi: only just got home been in hospital for a few days! and our beautiful Jessica is home with us too!! labour was hard as hell 22 hours and losing a litre of blood later it was totally worth it.

I will post my birthstory soon xx here's some pix


 



Attached Files:







Jessica 2.png
File size: 194.6 KB
Views: 3









Jessica 3.png
File size: 210.5 KB
Views: 4









Jessica 4.png
File size: 192.9 KB
Views: 4









Jessica.png
File size: 197.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Awww such cute babies..

Congrats again Bean he is just so cute.. and wow what a birth.. that will be a story to tell him someday.. :) Happy to hear your home and all is well..

Sam what a beautiful little girl you have.. Love your pics congrats on little Jessica.. look forward to hearing your birth story when you get the chance.. 

Neffie happy 33 weeks.. 4 more to term.. wow :)

Hope your mommys are all well.. 

AFM-not much going on here.. heartburn and sciatic nerve is about the worst for me.. have my gtt on wed so looking forward to hearing all is still going well.. then its shopping to try to finish up for christmas.. been wrapping lately trying to get some of it done.. still have all of my daughter stuff.. as she doesnt leave me alone, she is 2, she wants to help.. :)

Thats all with me.. cant wait for christmas.. love this time of year.. then its 2012 :)


----------



## shelleney

Aww Bean! Nate is so cute! sorry to hear about your stressful labour, delivery, and aftermath. But glad that you are both safe and well.

Congratulations Sam on the birth of Jessica! she is beautiful, and looks just like she did in your 4D scan pics. Cant wait to read your birth story....

xx


----------



## sparkle

Bean- Nate is just gorgeous!!

Sam- aww welcome to the world baby Jessica! Many many congratulations!! She is so cute!!!


----------



## Vixmar

Bean - I'm on my phone and for some reason I can't see Nates pics!! Hope your both settling in well tho!!

Sam- Well done hun x


----------



## neffie

Sam - *Congrats!!!* :happydance: Sorry to hear about the long labor. Jessica is gorgeous!! Hope you're doing well post delivery, and have a speedy recovery. Look forward to hearing your birth story.

Lil - Hope the heartburn & sciatica ease up. Enjoy finishing up all your Christmas shopping. I finished putting up our tree this weekend. Next job on the list is to decorate the outside of the house. I'm with you...absolutely love this time of year!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Have my spa day booked for this weekend, hoorah!! Any feedback on whether it's ok to get a regular (not pre-natal) massage at this stage? Not planning on lying on my belly, but just curious if any of you have any thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS SAMB!!! *
*Welcome Jessica!!! Excellent pics!
*​
*Bean *- Nate is the picture of health - what a sweet looking boy! Thank you for sharing your birth story! I love reading them. 

*Neffie*- Re: Massage - Just get a relaxing massage and make sure they don't do the ankles too much or wrists as sometimes it can stimulate labor (pressure points) - enjoy it! I'm sure any massage professional knows how to deal with a pregnant client even if it's not a pre-natal massage


----------



## Amberyll23

:xmas12::xmas8:CONGRATULATIONS SAMB AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE JESSICA!!:xmas8::xmas12:

She is just gorgeous, Samb, sorry to hear about the rough labor, hope you are getting lots of rest and enjoying your little bundle of love!

Bean--omgosh, Nate is so adorable!! I too love his little lips, he is so precious!!! Thank you for sharing your birth story, I am sorry to see that you went through a stressful and long induction, and the stress that came along afterwards. I hope that you too are getting the rest you need and enjoying your time with your little man!!

Lil--will be thinking of you tomorrow hun! Enjoy the rest of your holiday shopping!!

Neffie--Happy 33 weeks and I hope you enjoy your spa weekend! I've never actually had a formal massage or spa experience, so I don't have any words of wisdom other than to just enjoy the pampering, you deserve it!! 

AFM: Grace had some gas issues last night, which led to a 2 1/2 hour screamfest :brat:, she was inconsolable and I was almost in tears myself. She is doing much better today though, got some smiles and coos, which makes last night seem like a far away memory (other than the fact I am exhausted and trying to work! lol). I am hoping to get the house decorated this weekend, I really love this time of year too and so want Grace to have a great first christmas (even though she won't remember it!). 

Hope all you ladies are well!!


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on the new arrivals!

Bean - nate is gorgeous and a beautiful name too. your labour sounds tough and stressful especially at the end but as you say he is here safy which is most important xxx


sam - jessica is so cute I love her pink stripey outfit. I hope you are both settling well at home x

sorry i have not caught up with everyone, i read all the posts usually in the middle of the night while feeding or burping but callum rarely gives me a chance to post replies! We are ok he is growing really well and has his first vaccinations tomorrow but he still has terrible colic trouble so evenings and night times are a struggle. Really hoping that it settles down at 12 weeks like everyone tells me it will! 

Love to everyone, mummies, babies and bumps xxx


----------



## Anna Purna

:baby: WELCOME TO THE WORLD, JESSICA and NATE! :baby:


----------



## lilrojo

How are you doing Anna.. feeling any better about sharing your pregnancy with people.. ?


----------



## shelleney

Will reply to everyone later, just want to reply to neffie....

neffie - i had a voucher for a massage treatment of my choice, but it had to be used by the end of august (i was 32 weeks pregnant). when i rang to book in, i told them about my pregnancy, and was told i would not be allowed the full body massage or the aromatherapy massage, but i could have a back massage (if i sat on a stool, and leaned over the massage bed, resting my arms and head on the bed). or i could have a facial (lying on my back, propped up with pillows). i thought the back massage sounded uncomfortable, so opted for the facial. i didnt question the reasons behind why i couldnt have the other treatments, which i probably should have.

perhaps things are different where you are, compared to over here? so i would just ask your massage therapist on the day, im sure she will be fully trained to know what's safe and what's not safe during pregnancy. i hope you have a wonderful relaxing time at the spa. you deserve it :)

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

SamB Congratulations on the arrival of little Jessica!!!

Niffie I had a relaxing massage on my renewal retreat weekend. As previously said she just stayed away from my ankles and feet as there are pressure points there that can trigger contractions. I had to lay on my side to get it done.

Afm trying to get some sleep! Alia has one good sleep session of about 4 hours from around 11pm-3am. But then she is up till morning. The only way she will get any more sleep is if I put her down beside me, or on me, and we both sleep together. This terrifies me but its the only way I can get any more sleep at night. Aside from this she is a really content baby. Here are a few picts finally! Oh and it makes me laugh, she loves to sleep with her arms out and up above her head. In my ultrasound picts she was like this, and this is also how she was born so it much be a comfort thing. But its kinda cute. lol
 



Attached Files:







Alia 2 (1 week 5 days).jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









Alia 4 (1 week 5 days).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









Alia (1 week 5 days).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--Alia is GORGEOUS!!!! And she looks so much like you!! 

Sounds like Alia sleeps exactly how Grace does!! And I agree with you on the comfort thing, I think they do try to mimic their womb behavior.

Thank you for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## milosmum

what a day callums first vaccines, flat tyre and central heating has broken so we have packed up and are staying with my parents in law for a warm night! they have made tea and ruined me, callum is feeding quietly so i am going to try to post my birth plan but it may be in installments! 

Friday 7th october my last day of normality if only i had known! Had a growth scan and all was fine baby estimated as over 7lb. Spent the rest of the day cleaning my kitchen and nesting in general. I had an ok night and got up early to walk the dog for an hour while dh watched england crash out of the rugby world cup! Had b shower when i got back and realised i had my show which was exciting. An hour or so later i got up from the sofa and got very wet pants! This carried on all afternoon so i realised my waters had gone rather than my bladder control! Phoned the maternity ward and went in for a check over. Me and bump were fine with no contractions so i was sent home and if i was not in labour by the morning i would have to go to the consultant unit to be induced. 
That night i only slept for an hour or so before the contractions started so i spent the rest of the night padding about the house. By 6am contractions were regular and a minute long so went back to the midwife unit and on exam i was 4cm dilated so no induction required. I was given the pool room but encouraged to stay on dry land and walk the halls! 4 hours later i was at 6cm but then it all ground to b halt. I was transfered 30mins by ambulance to the consultant unit. The ambulance stirred up my contractions again so i persuaded the doctor to leave me without any syntocin for a couple more hours but we still did not progress. I really got upset at this stage cause i did not want the drip and was really concerned i would end up with lots of interventions so i very maturely burst into tears!
The lovely doctor calmed me down and explained i was 6cm but stretching to 9cm and she thought i would only need a dribble of drug and would likely then have a normal birth and she was right!
They started the drip and within half an hour my contractions really stepped up and i was onto the gas and air! I could feel terrible pressure and was telling the midwife i was pushing but she did not believe me!

Part 2 in a minute xxx


----------



## milosmum

sorry just realised how long this is I will try to summarise!

Anyway midwife lost the babys heart beat from the monitor on my belly so wanted to put a clip on his head and when she did that she realised i was right! He was rigt in my pelvis and nearly here! She had to rush out to get a delivery pack and with a few good pushes (have no idea how long it took!) he arrived all in one go. She passed him striaght up onto my chest and it was me that told dh that it was a boy! We waited for the cord to stop pulsing before it was cut and after i delivered the placenta she helped me get him to breast feed.

Unfortunately i got a nasty tear probably cause he arrived in a rush so it took ages and lots of gas and air to sew me up! The midife then nad a break for an hour so we were left to bond as a family in the delivery suite which was great cause if we had been moved to the post-natal wardDH would have been sent home since it was by now the wee small hours of the night! Anyway by the time she came back cleaned up him and me and weighed him (5lb 9oz at exactly 39 weeks gestation) we got to the ward about 5am and hubby was sent home. Callum and i slept for a couple of hours before being awoken by the noisy ward! thankfully we managed to transfer back to the midwife led unit that afternoon for TLC and breastfeeding support for another 4 days.

thats it eventually 8 weeks on i have written my birth story, sorry for any typos i have done it one handed on my phone while he feeds! 

he was 11lb 1oz at his vaccination appointment today so despite being small at birth and having rottten colic he is still growing fine.

Sorry its so long but it is good to share it with you all at last xxx


----------



## Beanwood

hi all just wanted to pop in and say hi. xxxxx

Imp - Alia is just beautiful. 

Milo - They had to put the clips on Nate also to monitor. He has got little cuts on his head where they were attached. Did callum have any cuts.

I hope that you have healed well now from the stitches. XX


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- Love hearing everyone birth storys!!

Sam- Jessicas pics are soooo cute! she looks so much bigger than she is!!

LMP- You pictures are beutiful and she looks soooo alert!!

Anna- How are you and bump?? 

Amber- Hows working from home going??

Grand and Shell- Where is your updates? or have i missed them!


Hope all you bumps and mummys are all well!!

If you dont wish to read about my sex life miss the next bit lol


Spoiler
AFM- Were all fine!! someone was posting anbout :sex:?? after a 3week bleed we have finally :sex: id been putting it off and putting it off lolbut poor hubbys been climbing the wall and every little actions been linked to sex lol, i bought some lubricant, andwe finally did it!! i dont know why i was so scared, ive had 3 babys for god sake!! anyway to my dissapointment and his.... neither of us felt a thing!! literally!!! omg!!! ive been doing my pelvic exercises everday and for want of better words, it didnt even touch the sides lol im going to buy myself a new vigina!!!

Ill leave you with that thought!!

Libs been asleep since 5pm and its now 10.30pm..... long night me thinks lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







libbybounty.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 26









jessandlibs.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









smiler.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









zaccynlibs.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats Sam, Jessica is lovely!!

Bean, Nate is just gorgeous!!

Imp, Georgie sleeps in the same position too!

Millos, Georgie had the clip on her head for about 12 hours, she still has little marks from it, bless her.

Vix, nightmare re the sex, hope it all tightens up for you! haha!

AFM, still up and down really, had a terrible night with G last night, she had me up every two hours, urgh. Then she headbutted me smack on the nose at about 6am and I cried. haha! it bloody hurt. Thank god for my mum and dad who picked her up for a couple of hours so I could sleep and get a few bits done. I am praying for a good night tonight!! hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Just thought i would share my appt went well.. get the results prob tomorrow morn.. bp was good, weight was good.. measuring 27.... and hb was 130.. :)

Next appt is Jan 4th in the afternoon... 32 weeks.. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Had midwife apt today. At 2 weeks old today, My little girl is already 8lb 4oz! Shes a good little eater that's for sure! I feel like she never leaves my boob. Lol


----------



## Vixmar

Lil- glad your app went well! Not too long to go now!

Kizzy- G just isn't getting this sleeping business is she! Hope she sleeps tonight! Your lucky you have your parents around to help! 

Imp- 8lb 4 is a great weight gain! Have you got a pattern to feeding yet?

Libbys been asleep since 5pm, just woke her for bottle and cot time, and she's wide awake now!

And on the subject of getting jiggy with it lol, I've been sat on sofa all night doing my exercises! I WILL get bk to normal! Lol


----------



## bethenasia

So many babies have been born in here! How many of us are left???

This past weekend was the first anniversary of losing our last baby. It was tough, but I know all of you ladies know how that is. I'm trying hard to focus on the positive ahead though.

I went to the doctor yesterday and everything is looking well with SF. Nothing really new to report there. I go again on the 19th and then I have another growth ultrasound on the 20th. Fingers crossed everything continues to look normal with our daughter!

DH and I have been keeping LO's name a secret from our friends and it is killing me! Perhaps I could tell you guys and it wouldn't be breaking any confidentiality. What do you guys say? :)


----------



## kizzyt

Tell tell tell!!! ;)


----------



## Vixmar

Yes do tell!!!
When it came to 1st Nov (our anniversary of loosing first time) what helped me something Kizzy said about, if it wasn't for my me loosing, I wouldn't have my gorgeous little lady! I was dreading that week, but when it came to the day, I didn't feel half as bad as I thought I would! And you right about the positive things, in 13 weeks you should be holding you precious little girl!

Kizzy- how did G sleep!? 

Today I'm having our new fire place put in.... I must be getting sad and old because I'm really excited!! How sad!! Lol


X


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh thanks vix xx

Well she was up to feed at 11.30, 3 and 6.30 and didn't take a full bottle once!! Shes in my bed now and we both got back to sleep about 7.45 and ive been up about half hour so I feel a bit more human! I am going to put her back to 4 ounce bottles, we were developing a nice pattern with those and getting much longer bulk sleeps at night, might be coincidence but surely worth a try?? X


----------



## kizzyt

P.s my favourite thing georgie does is stretching when she has had a sleep, I live it, it's so cute! Especially if it's when you pick her up out of the car seat and her legs are all still tucked up and her bum out, so adorable :)

What's all your favourite thing they do? X


----------



## grandbleu

Hi :wave:!

*Lil* - Excellent appointment! So happy your babe is growing well and all looks good!

*Beth* - :hugs: Anniversaries are tough as we all know. :hugs: Glad that your baby is thriving inside - do tell the name!

*Amber* - How's the house looking? I remember you make tons of cookies as well for the holidays! :munch: yum yum! Poor wee Grace with her gas - I agree the smiles make the difficult moments melt away.

*Milos* - How did Callum react to the jabs - Indy has his next week and I'm nervous already. Thanks for your birth story - the beginning sounded a lot like mine but your ending was definitely quicker. Sorry about colic - hope he grows out of it soon!

*Anna*- You're in 2nd tri :happydance: How're you feeling?

*Imp* - Your daughter is precious - I totally agree that she looks a lot like her model mommy :kiss: - Excellent weight gain!

*Vix* - Kegels hon! Everyday whenever wherever:winkwink: I've been doing them lots and it makes such a difference - I was actually a little incontinent -just pee - after birth (intense pushing after effect) and now everything is fine due to kegels. PS. We had sex for the 1st time as well - Ok beginning but then my episiotomy scar felt funky so had to stop - baby steps, right?:wacko:

*Kizzy* - Wow every 2 hours - I feel for you hon! makes it hard to get much needed rest :sleep: Glad you have support from family though. I've gotten headbutted too :dohh: those little heads are hard! *Re: fav thing:* when he gets all koala on me ang grips my clothing, smiles with the dimple, arching back with butt out and although I don't like crying just before he starts to cry he pushes out his lower lip and his eyes get all sad - it's really cute! 

*PS*. Updated all the new babes on frontpage - next project is updating scans! - *SamB* - I'm just missing your birth date of Jessica - Thanks!

*AFM*: Indy slept 5 hours straight - a miracle!!!:thumbup: not counting on this every night since it changes all the time but it was nice. He's a chunker at 13 pounds and super healthy now that the cold is gone. I've booked a massage because my back is killing me - next week can't wait! My mom is flying in this weekend for a couple weeks to meet the little guy and hopefully help out.

*PPS*. What little things will you be doing to make Xmas special for baby this year?


----------



## grandbleu

Sharing our wee man with you!


Spoiler



​


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix we havnt got a feeding schedule really. And I'm not sure I'm going to put her on one. She eats every 2-4 hours on her own during the days, and my first session at night is 4-5 hours. I actually got 6 hours last night. I kept waking up and checking her cuz she was sleeping so well she wasn't even squeaking (she usually does). We are also trying to go soother free. Nothing against them really just trying to keep it as natural as possible. So without the soother I think that she sometimes needs the boob to sooth her a bit. If it gets too much we still may give her one but for now we are trying to avoid it. 

Grand. What a cut lo you've got there!!! Love the hat! 

Now I have a question.... I havn't tried pumping yet but I was thinking about trying. Just to have some on hand just incase. Does anyone know how long my Brest milk will keep? Can it be frozen?


----------



## milosmum

Beanwood said:


> hi all just wanted to pop in and say hi. xxxxx
> 
> Imp - Alia is just beautiful.
> 
> Milo - They had to put the clips on Nate also to monitor. He has got little cuts on his head where they were attached. Did callum have any cuts.
> 
> I hope that you have healed well now from the stitches. XX

Bean - Callum only had the clip on for about 30mins I think (bit vague at that stage!) so he had a small bloody area but it healed and went away within days. Hope Nate's little cuts heal up x


----------



## milosmum

Grand - callum screamed when she jabbed and then calmed down within a minute, just in time for his jab in the other leg poor soul! He is a bit grumpy today compared to normal so I think he feels a bit off colour but then DH and I both have colds so he could also be getting that. Colic is still a problem but we have new drops to try to see if they help but I don't think I will be able to judge if they are working until the effects of his vaccine grumpiness wear off!


IMP - breast milk in the fridge (at the back coldest bit) keeps 8 days, frozen it keeps 6 months and it keeps -8 hours at room temperature. Good luck with expressing - its a bit of an odd feeling, it makes me feel like a dairy cow!

Vix and Grand glad to hear you have jumped back on the DTD bandwagon! I am plucking up the courage to try but no idea when its supposed to fit in between feeds, sleep and colic crying!

Kizzy - I hope G gives you a better nights sleep tonight. Callum goes max 4.5hours between feeds but the feed takes the better part of an hour so thats only 3 hours sleep for me and he only does it at the start of the night from 10-2ish then I am up and down twice after that usually. Its a bit tiring but apparently normal for breastfed babies xxx


----------



## Vixmar

IMP- 4-5 hrs during night is brill for a bf baby isn't it? When I bf Libs for the first few days she was constantly attached day and night, I really admire the ladys who've got the whole hog with bf! Libby still demand feeds, but she's waking at the same time each day so her feeds are pretty pencilled in, how havr u found the bf in public? X

Milo- hope Callum gets over the effects of his jabs quick smart! And he doesn't get your cold! I found calpol saline drops a life saver if he does!

Grand- what a little stunner you have! RE the epi scar, I has one with Zack, and it felt funny for a while, I was advised to massage it, I couldn't as the thought made me go all funny lol hope it looses sensation soon and you can resume stuff soon!!
Well done on the 5hrs!! 


Kizzy- sounds like G is a night owl?? Maybe she just wants mummy cuddles, does she settle on you?? We've put Libs bk down to 5oz as she rarley does 6now! Put her night bottles if she has one to 4oz as she falls asleep on 3! RE our nappy talk, I've changed to Pampers, and hey presto.... We've kept the pooh in the nappys lol

As for my fav thing, gotta be tickling her double chin, she never fails to do a goofy giggle!!

For xmas, we've bought a few bits and pieces, but were planning to pay money into her savings account as she's too young for anything else, and as we have a big family she will get everything she needs for the next year!

Has everyone bought there bounty pics?? I've transferred mine to snapfish. And instead of paying £49 I've paid £11 for 10x8 x3 of all four of the pics, plus keyrings plus a post of them!! Bargin!! Also they're offering a free photo book worth £9.99 free!! I've had one done for all the kids, from first scan, first belly pics, to birth and beyone, all for £2 p and p!! If anyones intrested the discount code is 'moneycouk' and available until 11th Dec 

X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix. I'm not sure what's normal but yeah I'm very happy with 4-5 hours at night. Especially since the first few days was every hour. The first night she slept that long I actually woke her as I was worried. As for bfing in public I'm not a self conscious person so dont really mind it at all. I just bring a black scarf to put over bebe's and my shoulders and you can't even really tell what I'm doing. It's just getting the boob out and the initial latch that makes for bit of a show. Lol. But I'm not worried and I'm sure we'll get better at being more conspicuous. Alia is just 2 weeks now so I'm sure she'll also develop a bit more of her own schedule. But like you said she is just demand feeding right now. We are actually going out with my parents for a nice dinner tomorrow night so that should be interesting. Hopfully I can get her to feed before we go so she sleeps most of the time... We shall see...!


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday ladies! I have a little catching up to do!

Imp--reading what you have said about Alia's sleeping and feeding habits are like reliving Grace's first few weeks all over again! And she is a bf baby, so I'm guessing this is what normal should be! :flower:

As for pumping, I am expressing 3-4 times a day now (I try to stay hydrated in between and try to put about 3-4 hours between each express to give my milk time to replenish and also to meet any demands Grace may have for the breast during that time). Milos is right on the freezing and how long the milk is good for in the fridge/freezer. She is also right that you can feel like a cow with all that pumping (I call myself Bessie!:mamafy:). You will also find that you have a better supply at certain times of day for pumping (mine tends to be best first thing in the morning and late at night). 

Also, since I give Grace breastmilk both from the bottle and the breast now, I haven't frozen any of my milk because she seems to go through the bottles well in time just from the fridge. I just express, put the milk in a bottle and date it so I heat the oldest bottle first.

I am surprised, Grace has shown no nipple confusion at all doing both the bottle and breast--I was shocked--she knows the difference, and will turn a bottle away and root for the breast if she wants the breast--smart little lady!!

Enjoy your dinner out with the parents!! 

milos--I hope you are back home with heat and snuggling up and warm (although I am sure you appreciated the short break you got at the inlaws for some hot tea and rest! And I'm sure little Callum didn't mind some grandma pampering!). 

Thank you for sharing your birth story! I am so glad that you had to have minimal intervention and did not need the drip for long. I also think it is so lovely that YOU got to tell DH that the baby was a boy and that the three of you were able to enjoy precious bonding time together. 

I find it interesting that they had Callum's weight estimate wrong beforehand and were about 1lb off? That is the same with Grace, they were 1 lb off on her too, and she ended up weighing less.

GJ to hear of Callum's excellent weight gain and I hope his colic is improving (we are currently dealing with that as well!). I also hope your tear has healed and you and DH are feeling better from your colds!

Vix--I hope your va-jay-jay is doing better and all the exercises are helping. If it helps, before I had Grace (I was fearful of this happening with a vaginal delivery), I talked to my Gram who had 4 children (all around 10 lbs each!)--she said that she had issues after her second with looseness, but that it got better after 3-4 months--and they didnt give them the exercises they give us ladies today! (Yes! I talked to my Gram about this! lol My mother had my brother and I both by Section, so she was my only resource, lol!) I ended up having a section myself, but hopefully her info is useful to you ladies here! 

I LOVE the pics of Libs and your children--they are all so cute and Libs looks like such a happy baby! Hope the fireplace install went well!

Kizzy--I hope G starts to sleep a bit more for you hun, every 2 hours is rough!! I am so glad your mom and dad are around to help out and give you a hand when needed! I have found that even 1 hour's rest (DH takes Grace when he gets home and I do a solid hour of naptime for myself) is precious!!! 

As for headbutting, my goodness, I am so glad I am not alone!! When I am burping Grace, she is always trying to lift her head and look around, and that usually results in some nasty headbutts! She headbutted me right in the eye last week, yeouch! that hurt!

Hmm--My favorite thing that Grace does--I have a few, but one that cracks me up every time is this: you all know I am working from home, and my job is to give legal consultations, so I am on the phone a lot. I'll be on the phone while she is napping/sleeping, so will be sitting next to her--I start to give out the legal advice and, like clockwork, she starts grunting and cooing--in her sleep!! lol it is adorable-I call her my little legal assistant, always putting her word in, even while asleep! lol
I do have to say I also love how the first thing she does when I pick her up is grab a fistful of my hair and doesnt let go--ever! I think I am going to go bald with this child!

Lil--so glad that your appointment went well and that your LO is doing so well! Did you get the GT results back yet? Keeping my fx'd for good results for you!!!

Beth--:hugs: to you for your angel's anniversary:hugs: Those days are so hard, even with our bundles of joy that we have now either growing inside us or in our arms. I hope that you were able to get through that day with peace and love, knowing your angel is up there watching over you and your little girl. 

I am so glad everything is going well with your little girl! Good luck with your U/S on the 20th and I hope you are able to share some pics with us!!

And yes, it would be an honor if you shared her name with us! That is part of what I love about this group of ladies, all the sharing we do with one another!

Anna--hope you are doing well hun!

Grand--Ok, that pic of Indy in the hat is just too darn cute! I can't stop looking at it, he is SUCH a little charmer!! You are going to have to watch him around the ladies!!! :xmas4: Excellent news on his weight gain :thumbup: (babies are supposed to be chubby my Pediatrician told me!) and glad to hear you got a good night of sleep, even if it may only be 1 for now, they will start to repeat themselves!!

I hope you enjoy your massage, I think I need to get one myself, my back is killing me too! I wonder if that is due to the BFing? 

How lovely that your mom is coming to visit and stay, that is going to be such a wonderful time with her, enjoy every minute of it hun!

What I am doing for Grace for xmas: Well, I ordered a set of stockings for our fireplace, each one embroidered with our names (will share a pic once I have everything up!),and we got her a Lenox crystal ornament for her first xmas (it is a teddy bear in a rocking chair that has "Mary Grace's First Christmas on it). I have also been taking 1-2 hours each day with Grace playing christmas music and singing to her--when I was growing up my mother would play christmas music every day after thanksgiving through little christmas (January 7th or something like that)--so I am trying to bring a bit of my favorite memories into Grace's life. And yes, I will be baking cookies this year, maybe not as many, but I am going to try!! I plan to do that next weekend, this weekend is for the tree finally!!

Hello to the rest of you ladies!!

AFM: This post is already so long, so I will keep it as short as I can! Grace got a present yesterday, it is a teddy bear that plays womb sounds (heartbeat, etc.)--we turned that on last night when we put her down and she slept for 5 hours straight! First time for that! We were excited! She is also now FINALLY accepting her Papasan swing as an ok place to sleep as well as play (she used to only look at the mobile and lights, then get bored and scream!). Also, I have her playing with her playmat and toys--she is watching the different colored lights and is hitting the toys with her little fists--makes me so proud to see her motor skills developing so well! Balancing her and work during the day is completely exhausting, I am always running on below empty, but being able to spend these first months with her was the best decision I ever made, I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## sparkle

Ladies- I've read all your posts but am not feeling up to much posting today, sorry x

Had a rather stressful morning at the hospital today. AA was hiding from the midwife and she couldnt find her hb, I had to go to the dau for monitoring and they found her deep in my pelvis in the end. The monitoring was fine, I stayed on for an hour. Shes a strong little madam although I cant hear her myself.
I'm 1 cm dilated tho not contracting regularly so theyve decided to leave me alone. I am rather terrified. We're going to Jersey on Monday for more rest... I'll be 32 weeks. I'm having lots of pressure. Hubby is going to take C to his parents in suffolk this weekend just for Saturday night. They are rather upset that they wont see him at all over the christmas period. Just praying I dont go into labour this weekend...


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear all that your dealing with right now sparkle.. Hope AA stays put for a little while longer... Just a question, should you not be on bedrest for early dialation..


Amber-I did get my results and I passed thankfully..

Hope your all doing well, I have read but have no time to reply to you all.. I just hope your all doing well momma's and preggos.. love all the baby pics they are just the cutest.. cant wait to share my peanut soon too..


----------



## milosmum

sparkle sounds like you have had a stressful day but i am glad aa was ok. Praying for you that she stays inside for a few more weeks and gives you a stressfree xmas.

Imp i cant believe alia is sleeping so well already! Callum went about 5.5 hours last night between feeds which is his longest ever and my best sleep in 8weeks! 
Grand indy looks so cute in his photos i must try to sort some more of callum.

Amber sorry to hear that grace has colic too i hope you can find a solution to it for her. Callum seems calmer since i started his new drops called colief.

Afm still in grandparents house but hopefully will have heating fixed tomorrow. Its nice being looked after and babycare is much easier with someone to feed you and no housework to do but i really need to get on with christmas preparations and things which i cant do here! Sorry to everyone i have forgotten hope you are all well xxx


----------



## bethenasia

San Francisco/ Sasha Fierce's actual name is......




SELAH FAITH!!!


----------



## sparkle

Lil- I am on bedrest, have been for a week now. Although I left the house for the hospital today and shall be sitting in the car on Monday, with my feet up! Welldone on passing the gt

Milos- hope your heat is fixed soon...

Beth- I love her name! I think we've decided on our little princess's name too!!


----------



## lilrojo

aww sorry sparkle.. praying she stays put for a few more weeks at least.. sorry i didnt you were on bedrest.. must be so tough with c.. 

Beth what a beautiful name..


----------



## shelleney

Happy Saturday everybody :hi:

neffie - glad that you enjoyed your breastfeeding workshop. and i hope you are enjoying your spa weekend! i am green with envy :sick: and i cant wait to hear about it when you get back.

Imp - Alia is gorgeous! and she definitely looks alot like you. great news that she's eating so well and gaining weight. hope she starts sleeping better for you soon.

Vix - Loving the photos of Libby and your other 2 children. what a lovely little family you have. sorry to hear about the sex issues. I have the same fears, although we still havent DTD yet :wacko:

Milos - hope you get the heating sorted out soon. Thankyou for sharing your birth story with us, it was a fascinating read. sorry to hear about Callum's colic, but im glad that he is growing well.

Lil - great news on the GTT results! and glad that your most recent prenatal appointment went well.

Kizzy - sorry to hear Georgie isnt sleeping too well. hope you can get things sorted soon.

Beth - glad all is going well with your pregnancy. and Selah Faith is a lovely name :flower: 

Grand - glad to hear that Indy's cold has cleared up and that he is nice and healthy (and chunky) he looks gorgeous in the photos, my fave is the one of him laughing! also great news on the 5 hours sleep! and how lovely that your Mom is coming to visit. that will be so wonderful for you all! Hope you enjoy your massage. I loved mine, and can't wait to have another!

Amber - i have so much respect for you that you are managing to work from home as well as looking after Grace. you are doing an amazing job!! :thumbup: I love the thought of you singing and dancing to Christmas songs with her. How adorable!

Sparkle - so sorry to hear of your stressful day yesterday. I truly hope things calm down for you, and you manage to enjoy a relaxing and stress-free Christmas and New Year with your families. I hope that Apple Alice stays put long enough to be nice and strong when she arrives...will you be sharing her name with us at all? :winkwink:

AFM: Freya has really developed her personality over the last week. she has been smiling and "talking" lots every day (especially to her Daddy) and it just melts my heart! the health visitor came on monday, and weighed Freya - she is now 10lbs 6ozs! she has jumped up to the next line on the weight chart/graph, so i think that means she is gaining too much weight? oops! my little chubby milk monster! :)
i am still co-sleeping with Freya every night, and she also takes all of her daytime naps lying on my chest :nope: we really want to get her out of both of these habits, and start her sleeping in the Moses basket both day and night, but she refuses and just screams and screams. i know its our own faults for letting her get into these habits in the first place. oh dear :(

Hmm, my favourite thing Freya does.... it has to be the face she makes when she is just starting to wake up from a sleep. she raises her eyebrows and pouts her lips, and stretches. its just soooo cute!

And for Christmas i have bought Freya a pair of pink sparkly Minnie Mouse shoes, and a pair of pink knitted booties to go in her stocking. and we are also going to buy her a "doorway bouncer thing" as her big present that we will wrap up nicely.

Hope all Ladies, Bumps and Babies are well :hi:

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hmmmm guess I missed the my faveriot thing she does question. Well thats a hard one... But I guess I'll have to go with the face she makes and the desperate way she breaths just before she latches on for a feeding. It's this wrinkled up little forehead and huge open mouth while almost growling. It's too cute/funny. As for Christmas we really arnt going to do much this year. I want to order her a nice custome stocking she can keep forever but thats it. We have everything we need so It's really about saving money this year. We may open a bank account in her name and start that off with a bit of money also.

Now a question for all you ladies bf'ing. How long is a typical full feeding? And do you always feed both sides each feed?


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- I had the same problem!! Id take Libs to bed at 11pm, and shed wake at 4am wanting a feedm after as hubby goes to work at 5am id take pillows away and lay with just a sheet and me and her, but i dont want this to become a habit!! does she have a dummy?? i started putting her bk down, and having basket right next to bed and i slept with my hand on the side of her face lol it did work eventually!! now shes in her cot a few meters away! its so easy to co sleep when its the only way they like to sleep!!
Andys a bugger for laying her on his chest to sleep during evening, and id much prefer her to learn to drop off herself which she wont do!

im desperate to get my eveings back but when she falls asleep at 8pm, ive tried taking her up but coz she cant hear Andy snoring she wakes up!! going to try a radio and put it on quietly during eveinign in the bedroom!!

Hope u get little freya in her own basket without too many tears!!
x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Shell & Vix: I've had a hard time getting Alia back to sleep in her bassinette after her feeding around 3am. My cousine had purchased me/Alia a stuffed animal called a sleep sheep. It makes rain fall, ocean, whale, and heart beat sounds I recently tried using this. And combined with the rocking of the bassinette it's seeming to work. She really likes the sounds. So something like this may be something to consider trying also.


----------



## Vixmar

That sounds a good idea! I've never heard of one, your not in the uk are you?? I will try ebay! X


----------



## IMPPEARL

No I'm in Canada. But I'm sure there is something similar you could find...? I love this thing I've even put her down not quite asleep and it soothes her to sleep. I'm not going anywhere without it now. Lol Here is a link to it so you have a better idea of what it is.

https://www.sleepsheepandfriends.com/sheep.html


----------



## shelleney

IMPPEARL said:


> Now a question for all you ladies bf'ing. How long is a typical full feeding? And do you always feed both sides each feed?

Freya doesnt have a "typical" feed length. sometimes she just wants a 5 minute snack, other times she is on for an hour! usually its between 10 and 20 minutes i suppose. sorry thats not very helpful.
Also, i only offer one side per feed, and offer the other one next time. not sure if thats right or wrong, but it works for us!

How are you getting on with the breastfeeding, Hun? xx


----------



## shelleney

Vix - we have this, and Freya loves it!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baby-Nur...?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item3a6be0558b

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Shell. Bf'ing going well. Alia is the same. Sometime an hour sometimes 5 min. I just didn't know if I was catering to her too much when she was only taking 5 mins. I dont want to get her in the habbit of soothing herself on my breast cuz we're not using a soother. But if this is normal I'm then great! I've also been trying to feed both sides. But the snacking doesn't always allow that. So just wanted to compair with what others were doing. 

When she feeds for an hour does your one side allow for that? There is enough?


----------



## shelleney

Yeah, im pretty sure its all normal!
Sometimes there isnt enough for her in just one breast, if she is really hungry, so i will offer the second one. but most of the time, just one is enough.
Yeah, i have caught Freya using me as a soother a few times too, cheeky madam! but im pretty sure thats normal too....

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Thanks LMP Shell, the sheep seems a brill idea as its a comforters and sounds, not sure on the projector, good idea for keeping her busy whilst I'm cleaning upstairs during day, but I'm not sure on the lights as I'm guessing they'd keep her awake? I have a piano toy that sings when she kicks it at the bottom of her cot, and a fisher price animal light and sound mobile which is fab, but instead of lulling her to sleep she lays there and makes noises at it!!
At about 4months I plan to do 'controlled crying' where I will lay her down awake, and leave her, 5mins, go bk and reassure but no spking, then leave again.... And so on and so on, this worked with my other two babys and within the week they learnt to go to sleep alone and started to sleep through as if they did wake up during the night they'd have their bottles and go straight bk off!! 

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Just wanted to say hi, will catch up later when I have a break from work!

Just wanted to announce that we got Grace to sleep in her cradle/bassinet last night for the first shift (her nights are divided into 2 shifts, 10-2, 3-6 (roughly)! We put the cradle right up next to my side of the bed, and she fell asleep watching me lie down next to her. Of course, second shift she would settle for nothing less than sleeping on my chest, but it is progress! And DH is elated for us to be in our own bed again!

Real quickly--Imp--on feeding, it is anywhere from 5 mins to an hour for me. The average is about 20 minutes. Your concerns about soothing suckling I can understand--when Grace gets colicky, she only wants the breast (and we use soothers!!!), and then attacks it! She also likes to use it as her means to fall asleep! Oh and we pretty much use just one breast these days--I know they say you should switch, but I pump the other so that is my way of keeping it active.

Oh-and we also use a teddy bear that has womb sounds, got it as a gift! It hooks onto the cradle and it works, Grace loves it!!!

P.S. LOVE you new pic of Freya Shell!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Hope AA stays put for another good 4 to 6 weeks to get big and strong. Take care on bedrest and have a relaxing time in Jersey with your family!

*Amber* - Congrats on getting Grace in her own bed for a bit! It's so nice to have the bed back isn't it! We do the same and have the crib right next to us but I love that he has his own place.

*Imp* - Re: BFeeding - Indy feeds from 10 minutes (at nighttime) to an hour sometimes during the day but average is about 20ish minutes. You're doing great - each kid is different so just feed on demand and you can never go wrong. Also just to add we only do one side at each feeding no matter the length - seems to be fine as he gains almost a pound a week - it's crazy!

*Vix* - Good luck with all the methods the other ladies suggested - we don't have any noise machines but there's no snoring in the bedroom either so I can't really help but I hope you get your babe sleeping better soon. 

*Shell* - New Avatar is adorable! She's really growing up Freya and looking cute :flower:

*AFM*: Mom's in town and loving Indigo and he's behaving so well and having lots of happy active time now - what a difference it has been seeing him grow up so much at 9 weeks. We'll be going to music class tomorrow morning so hopefully that goes well (last week was a crying disaster :dohh:)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. not much new going on here.. been out all weekend.. got baby some body wash and lotion.. getting the things that i need.. and some more diapers.. :) on sale for 12 dollars reg 20.. getting excited to get the rest of the nursery done after christmas... cant believe how fast time is going.. :)

Gonna keep at wrapping today.. so much to do yet..

Hope your all well.. 

Grand-happy 2 months to little Indigo.. growing so fast huh.. hope all is well with mom in town.. so fun

Shell-love the new pic of freya.. she is getting so big.. 

Amber-yay for grace sleeping in her own bassinet.. so nice to have your bed back..


----------



## neffie

:hi: Gals,

Sorry, don't have time to reply individually but hope everyone is doing well. I did read through the posts, and looks like babies are keeping all the mommies busy. Loving the picture updates on the little ones. It's amazing how quickly they change.

Sparkle - I hope AA stays put for a while longer. [-o&lt; I can imagine the stress you are going through. I've got everything crossed for you. Rest, rest, rest! :hugs:

AFM, I relished every minute of my spa day this past weekend. The prenatal massage in particular was *HEAVEN!!* This week is going to be a busy week for us. Have our baby shower this weekend, and will have friends staying over so there's much to be done at home. And only 6 more weeks left until Coco's arrival...:saywhat:


----------



## shelleney

Hey there ladies! :hi:

Amber - great news on Grace sleeping in her crib! well done Gracie! please can you have a word in Freya's ear? lol.

Grand - glad you and Indy are having fun with your Mom. i hope this week's music session went well, with no crying...

Lil - happy 29 weeks, hun! things are moving so fast now! hope you are having fun with all your baby and christmas preparations.

neffie - glad you had such a lovely time at the spa. it sounds amazing! hope you enjoy your baby shower at the weekend, and have fun with your friends visiting. oh, and happy 34 weeks! only 6 weeks left....

AFM: Freya is 8 weeks old today! i cant quite believe it. the time has gone so fast!! Freya and I went to a Christmas party at our Mum+Baby group yesterday. It was lovely, and Freya looked so pretty in her posh frock.

Hope everyone is well :friends:

xx


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- your massage sounds great! Glad you had fun...

Grand- your Mums visit sounds great, hope you all had a good time at music. Its good for you and little Indy I'm sure.

Lil- Happy 29 weeks!

Shell- I can't believe how big these babies are getting. Happy 8 weeks Freya!

Imp- your bf sounds like its going great! Well done. I only ever fed one side at a time to C. Although very rarely he had both. I LOVED feeding C and really hope it works for us this time too. It was such hard work at first, but I'm so proud I did it. Well done Mumma x

Amber- Grace sounds like shes doing great with sleeping! its lovely to have them close without worrying about them on you! Well done.

AFM- not sure where to start! Still on bedrest, bored bored bored! LAst week C got this terrible headcold and vomit thing. Thank goodness hes finally better but now I have it. I feel like death, praying AA doesnt decide to come now when I feel so rubbish!
We are supposed to be in jersey but on Monday our ferry was cancelled due to bad weather. Rebooked for Friday- keep your fingers crossed please!! I just want to be with my Mum...


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Oh Sparkle so sorry that you are having such a rough time at the moment. I hope that you start to feel better NOW.

Shelll - 8 weeks old OMGoodness where has that gone. She is a little beauty.

Neffie - glad you enjoyed your spa day.

Lil -Hope that you are ok hun. 

Grand - hope the music class went well. Bet its nice having your mom around.

Amber - thats fab thats grace had such a good sleep. 

I have the basket pulled up to the bed aswell. Nate slept from 9.00 -11.00 pm last night. Then that was it everytime I put him in he cried. Those teddies sound good. I keep being asked if I want anything for christmas for him. Might have to get one.. 

Sam, imp, vix and milo how are you all?

Sorry to anyone I missed. XXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Sparkle hope you get to see your mum, I don't know what I'd do without my mum these days!

Hi all, hops everyone is good, I am tired, tired, tired, georgie just doesn't sleep well at night and it's killing me :(


----------



## kizzyt

Oh bean, are you in uk? Fisher price do some seahorse thing which is meant to be good I have asked for that for her for Xmas xx


----------



## Beanwood

yeah I am in the uk Kizzy. Seahorse - tell me more.

Oh poor you getting no sleep - it makes everything so much harder doesnt it. Hope it settles down soon. XX


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- I really feel for you and the lack of sleep... :hugs: this will sound strange but are you sure shes warm enough, C was always the kind of child who liked to be overly warm. I used a cotton cellular blanket for him at first but my mum suggested he was cold and we started using a fleece, he was warmer, happier and slept better. He still likes a blanket and duvet on his bed at night. I think he just gets really cold!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - I agree with *Sparkle* about making sure Georgia is warm and toasty at night. We put Indy's blanket on a heater before putting him in bed and each time he feeds at night so it's always warm when we lay him back down. We also use a swaddle blanket and he seems to sleep better with it. :sleep:https://www.miracleblanket.com/


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--Hope you and your little man are doing well! Nate does the exact same thing Grace does, she sleeps in her cradle for about 2-3 hours, then pitches a fit. And if she is not in a deep enough sleep, we can't put her back down. We just keep putting her back in whenever she falls asleep, sometimes it works, sometimes not, but hopefully it will kick in for her to stay in it longer!

If you are in the states, here is a link to the teddy bear that Grace was given that does the womb sounds. They are out of stock online, but I was in my local Target the other day, and they had it in stock there, and I think they had another one that does the womb sounds along with some other sounds as well (ocean, etc.). It works so well with Grace (when we can get her to stay in the crib for the first few minutes!)

https://www.target.com/p/Womb-Sounds-Mummy-Bear-Brown/-/A-11662844

Kizzy--aww hun, I hope things improve for you in the sleep department! Is this the seahorse you are talking about?

https://www.target.com/p/Fisher-Price-Soothe-Glow-Seahorse-Pink/-/A-13318272

We have one for Grace, it was one of the top items on my baby registry, and she loves it!!! I hope you get it for xmas!!!!

Neffie-Happy 34 weeks hun1! so glad you had such a wonderful spa experience!!! :thumbup: enjoy your shower this weekend (hope you get lots of goodies) and all the prep in your final weeks here before Coco's arrival!!! 

Lil--Happy 29 weeks hun!!! sounds like you had a great time getting some finishing touches for the baby--and great deal on the diapers!!! :thumbup: I'm a bit frazzled as I am starting to run out of diaper coupons, I hope Pampers/Huggies sends me more soon in the mail, haha! (I actually told my mother I wanted diapers for xmas, lol!!) I am also so glad to hear your GD results were negative, that is FANTASTIC!!:thumbup: A huge stress off of your mind!!

Grand--so glad to hear that you and your Mom are having such a wonderful time with Indy--I hope you get lots of pictures, Grandmas and grandbabies are so precious together!!! I hope Indy's music class goes better this week :xmas17: and Happy 2 months to your little man!!

Shell--Happy 8 weeks to your precious little Freya!! Like I said above, I love your recent avatar picture of her, so cute and you can really see her personality coming through!! Did you get any pictures of her in her party frock? Would love to se them if so!!!

Sparkle--:hugs: been thinking of you hun and I hope you kick that cold! I will say extra prayers that you are able to get to Jersey to see your mom this Friday!!

:xmas3: to all our other mommies and mommies to be!

AFM: Grace is sporadic with her cradle, but that is to be expected as we just started to put her in it at night. If she is deep enough in sleep, we can get her down for a few hours, if she is even lightly sleeping, she recognizes immediately where she is and starts screaming to be picked up and held. So I have spent the last few nights putting her in, taking her out, holding her, feeding her, putting her back in, taking her out, rinse and repeat lol! Exhausting, but I know in the end this is healthier for her (as much as I want her in my arms all of the time, a tired mommy is not good for her, so I need to get sleep too!).

We also got the Tree up :xmas16: and the house decorated!!! :xmas8::xmas12: Now I just have to find time to bake the cookies!!!:xmas14: So many folks (family and at work) keep asking me for them, (I usually have them done by now!), and I am like "hello, I just had a baby and am working too, give me some time", lol!!)

Oh, and here are a couple pics of Grace with her stocking (the one I mentioned that I got her) and our tree (that I am proud of!). Still waiting for her ornament to get here!
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









9.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









12.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## neffie

Shell - Wow, Freya is 8 weeks already??? Where has time gone...Glad you had fun at the party. I bet Freya was a doll in her little frock. :)

Sparkle - Glad to hear that C is feeling better. Sorry to hear you've caught the bug...hope it eases up soon. I can only imagine how you feel being on bedrest and not being able to do much. But if that keeps AA put, it's totally worth it! I hope you make it up to Jersey on Friday so you can spend time with your mom.

Bean - Hope Nate gets into sleeping pattern soon. Those teddies do seem to work from what I hear.

Grand - Happy 2 months to Indy! Already such a big boy. And I have to say that the pic of him wearing the news boy hat was darling! :kiss:

Lil - Happy 29 weeks! Time is starting to fly now, isn't it?

Amber - That's great that Grace is sleeping so well. Those photos of her are too cute! It's a good approach you're taking with her to establish a sleep pattern. At the same time, I'm sure it's not easy since you'd much rather have her in your arms. Have fun baking the cookies. Seems like they're pretty popular in your family & work circle. :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, have my 34 week appt tomorrow. Coco seems to be doing fine and is active (knock on wood!). This morning though I suddenly started feeling some pain in my right foot (the top of the foot under the toes). I looked down, and saw a bit of bruising. There's no swelling, but it hurts when I put pressure on it. Of course I'm panicking a bit thinking of all the worse case scenarios like deep vein thrombosis, etc. I hope it's just something minor like tweaking my foot in my sleep. I couldn't take the day off from work, but I'm elevating my foot as much as possible in the meantime. Tomorrow can't come soon enough...


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Amber that was quite a post.. :)

and thank you.. I have been stockpiling diapers now for over a year.. since before i mc'ed the first time.. so i have an okay stock going.. for the beg at least.. sizes 1-2 and such.. a few newborn.. will need more of them yet.. but its getting there.. I cant wait for christmas then after that its getting things ready for baby.. like finishing the nursery.. im excited.. :) 

AMber-Grace is just beautiful.. they grow so fast.. love the tree..

I too need to bake.. hope to get started some today on cookies.. and wrap a bit more if i can.. we will see..

Cant believe im 29 weeks.. seems like yesterday i got my bfp again and joined back up in here.. :) Really hope everyone is well

Neffie-snuck in while i was typing.. -hope your foot feels better and its nothing serious.. happy 34 weeks and hope your appt goes well.. and yes it does seem to be going much faster now.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sparkle Sucks that you have to be on bed rest but I hope that its doing the trick for you and you lo stayes put a while longer, and feel better soon! Hopefully you'll get to see your mom and that will help you get through this last little bit!

Amber, love the stocking! I want one for Alia with her name but can't seem to find anywhere to get it done :(

Afm, playing around w my camera and took a few family/Christmas photos. I still want to get some good ones done, but these are nice/cute for now :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Alia Stocking stuffer Sm prt.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10









Alia Merry Christmas sml prt.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 8









Alia First Christmas (Smallprt).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9









First Family photo sml prt.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12









Mommy & Alia sml prt.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--OMGosh Alia is too cute! Those pictures are adorable! And I love the family pic and the one of you and her, too precious!

Oh--I got her stocking from Pottery Barn, do you have those in Canada? I bet they would do it and ship to you, I ordered mine online. They got them to me in just a couple of days too!


----------



## kizzyt

Amber, that is the seahorse, yes, bean check out the link...

Girls thanks for support re sleeping, currently G wears a vest (long sleeved or short sleeved) an all in one baby gro and a 2.5 tog sleeping bag. She sleeps on fleecy blankets on top of her mattress and I tuck a blanket over her too. I thought a couple of weeks ago it might be coldness so we now have the heating come on for an hour at 2am after going off at 11pm and it comes back on at 6am. Not sure what else I cam do, a friend gave me a long sleeved sleeping bag today which I am washing now for tomorrow night as I had thought of it today too. I am also taking warm bottles up at night to keep in a bottle warmer so they stay warm for feeding, hope this helps too. Anything else? When you girls swaddle do you tuck the arms in too? G's best place for sleeping is her car seat, I think it's because she feels all snugly and warm :)


----------



## kizzyt

Imp, I love your pics xx


----------



## lilrojo

Awww Imp those pics are just too cute.. love the family pic and the one of you two..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Imp what lovely pics of you all.

Kizzy - thanks for the link on the seahorse. I have just reserved one at Argos £12.99.

Lil - Happy 29 weeks.

Neffie - hope that your foot is ok.

Amber - Grace looks so cute and I love her stocking.

Hi everybody else - Grand, sparkle, Milo, Vix everybody........

I had some sleep on my own - Nate slept in his basket from 8.30 - 1.00 am. Then he woke for a feed. I fell asleep with him then. Somewhere between 2.00 and 4.00 ish he went back in for an hour then woke for another feed and then went back in at 5.00 until about 7.30. That is fab..... I had been reading some of your suggestions about warmth so I wrapped him in 3 blankets. I think that has really helped.


----------



## kizzyt

Well done bean!! That's great news :) we had a fab night with G too, she went done at 11.15 and woke up at 6.30, I was so pleased but must have been in shock as I woke up at 5.30 and haven't slept since!! Typical! X


----------



## Beanwood

wow kizzy that is great. xx


----------



## sparkle

Yay Bean and Kizzy, so glad you both got more sleep!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Awesome news Bean and Kizzy!! And GJ Nate and G for giving your mommies some rest!!

Grace slept really well too last night, but in our bed with us, lol! She woke up at 12:00 midnight, and I took her into the bed with us and fell asleep, which is a big no-no :nope:, I know. I put her on a pillow between us and she was fine, slept until about 5 am (so no 2 am wakeup for once)--I was paranoid though that I fell asleep with her like that, I must have been really exhausted! She is ok though, phew, so no harm done (I worry so much about one of us rolling over onto her when she is in bed with us!)

Neffie--I really hope all is ok with your foot! Keep us posted!

Lil--hope you got some time in for baking yesterday! I was able to get the snickerdoodles and gingersnaps done; today is peppermint bark, loaded oatmeal cookies and mexican wedding cookies! 

Much love to all you ladies this morning!! :xmas7:


----------



## neffie

A job well done to all the babies for having such great sleeps last night, and letting their mommies rest. :winkwink:

Imp - Very cute pics! I love the one of her in the stocking. :kiss: As for the personalized stocking, just google 'Embroidered Christmas Stockings', and a whole bunch of websites come up that you can look through.

Amber - Hmmm, those cookies sound delish! Enjoy baking the rest of the batch today.

AFM, doc's appointment went well. They weren't too concerned about my foot, especially since there wasn't any redness or swelling. Doc said it might be a ruptured blood vessel and will go away in due time. I just need to call in if it starts swelling up. I can breathe a little easier now, although I'll feel much better once the bruise is completely gone. Other than that, everything is still on track. Coco was doing well (still head down :happydance:), and I'm still measuring on track. Next appointment is in 2 weeks.

Getting ready for our baby shower this weekend! Looking forward to hanging out with friends...this might be the last party we have for a while. :haha: On a sadder note, the anniversary of my loss is on Monday. Can't believe it's already been a year since we lost our little Poppy. :cry: It'll be a tough day for sure, but I'm so glad & thankful that we have Coco. :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Amber-I didnt bake quite that much but did get some peanut butter cookies done.. monday it will be sugar cookies for santa.. :) Then friday i think a pie for christmas day.. should be fun.. lol

Neffie-happy to see your appt went well and your foot is okay..


----------



## sparkle

Just a quick update from me ladies- blinking ferry tomorrow is cancelled....


----------



## lilrojo

Awww so sorry to hear sparkle.. what is your plan now.. can you go on sat or no


----------



## Beanwood

oh no sparkle - hope you get another one over the weekend.

Neffie - thinking of you hun. i know that the anniversaries are always hard even though we are so happy to be where we are now.

my little man has been very grumpy today. have hardly been able to put him down today. Health visitor came today. Oh will finish post in a min tea done....... to be cont....


----------



## Beanwood

cont.... I noticed that Nate had a lump next to his testicles and that his testicles seemed to go to one side. Anyway the health visitor has had a look and she thinks that it is an undescended testicle. I have to take him to the doctors in the morning but the hv is certain that this is what it is. They can drop still - apparently they monitor them until about 4 months. Will have to wait and see eh XX


----------



## sparkle

Bean- that sounds a little scarey, hope everything is ok.

Lil- basically Saturday is our last chance. I don't want to travel beyond that. Fingers crossed the weather eases up before then...


----------



## Beanwood

I am quite worried - just hoping that they say the hv is wrong and that its nothing. XX

Sparkle - Its undertandable that you don't want to travel after saturday. I really hope that the weather allows you to travel before. XX


----------



## neffie

Bean - Sorry to hear that. I also hope the health visitor was wrong. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Keep us posted...

Sparkle - Hope the weather settles down, and you're able to catch the ferry on Saturday. Would driving up there be a possibility in a worst case scenario?


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- it's an island! So either I have to fly or go by ferry. No airline will take me...


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Sparkle* - That really is not cool...I heard that there was some bad weather and wind up in your area (we're actually getting strong winds as well down here). I hope you get one tomorrow - crossing my fingers tightly for you! 

*Imp* - Absolutely gorgeous your photos of your family...your wee girl is going to break some hearts later on! 

*Neffie* - So happy Coco is well and in a perfect birthing position - not long now! Enjoy these last few weeks!

*Amber* - Grace has the BEST cheeks ever...you must have great mommy milk - she looks so healthy and beautiful - the stocking is bigger than her...so cute.

*Kizzy, Bean and Amber* - Excellent little sleepers you have there :sleep:!

*Bean* - Poor wee Nate - Hope that testicle descends on its own.

*AFM*: Been running around with little blue and my mom so today we are staying in a bit to have "fun active time" at home. He's full of smiles for Nana and his mom and dad and is cooing now. Sleep however has been hit or miss...sometimes he gets 5 hours in a row at night but lately we are back to 3 at the most :dohh:. Oh well...He's so precious I can't be mad at him.


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--oh hun that is so not fair!! I really hope the winds calm down for you for tomorrow--wind seems to be a real issue everywhere right now-- we had Christmas Decorations and Garbage cans (yesterday was garbage day) all over the street yesterday! Keeping my fingers crossed and saying extra prayers that you are able to get there this weekend. :hugs:

Bean--poor little Nate, keeping him and you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they are able to take care of his testicle so that it descends properly for him. :hugs: Please keep us posted.

Neffie--good news on your foot! Now you can settle in and enjoy your shower this weekend! Hope you have a fabulous time!!

lil--yummo on sugar cookies!! Santa will be a happy man! :xmas6: What kind of pie are you thinking of baking?

Grand--sounds like you and Indy are having a great time with Nana!!:thumbup: I hope Indy's sleep habits normalize out for you, and I agree, we can't be mad at our little ones, they just love us so much and want to be in their mommy's arms!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!!

AFM: Grace slept in the cradle again last night for 4 hours, which was nice! Fell asleep with her in my arms after that though, lol. I really need to work on my middle of the night wakefulness so I can get her back into the crib after feeding. I think part of the problem is that we get so snuggly and warm together when she is feeding that we both fall asleep!!

Still baking away! Only got the mexican wedding cookies and peppermint bark done yesterday, so need to do the oatmeal cookies today along with the cherry bonbons and hershey kiss cookies! :xmas14:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber we have that problem too. Alia goes down great at the beginning of the night and we get 4 hours right away. But during night feedings I'm soo sleepy that we both fall asleep cozy warm together. Then when I wake and try to put her back in the bassinet she only lasts there about half hour before she relizes she's alone. I agree that if I could stay awake long enough it would probabily be easier to get her back down.


----------



## kizzyt

Girls dont put too much pressure on yourselves, your bubba's are sleeping part of the night in the cribs and the important thing is that you are all getting some sleep (well in my eyes anyway!) so enjoy this stage and eventually the babies will sleep in their cots all. Night. They are all still so young :) xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Quick post to let you know that the hv was right. The docs are going to review it at his 6 week check. Hopefully it will drop itself before then though.

XX


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Sparkle - sorry to hear that you have a headcold/vomiting bug. I hope you feel better soon. and how rubbish that your ferry keeps being cancelled due to the weather. I trully hope you manage to get the ferry over to your Mum today. Good luck!

Kizzy - so sorry to hear that you are so sleep deprived. I really hope that Georgie lets her Mummy get some sleep soon. but I completely agree with your most recent post about our babies being so young, and to enjoy them while we can (even if that means co-sleeping when they aren't happy in their cribs)

Amber - well done for getting your Christmas tree and decorations up! the tree is beautiful! and OMG, how adorable is Grace?! I love her! Good luck with all the cookie baking - you trully are Supermom! :thumbup:

neffie - sorry you are in pain with your foot, but glad that it is nothing serious. great news on Coco doing so well in there, she will be here before you know it! Have fun at your shower today, and I will be thinking of you on your angel's anniversary on Monday :hugs:

Imp - thankyou for posting your beautiful photos. Alia is gorgeous! I love your Christmas card idea. And what a lovely little family you have.

Bean - great news that Nate is starting to sleep so well in his basket. It must be lovely to have some sleep alone in your bed! sorry to hear about his testicle. I hope it descends on its own.

Grand - hope you're still having a wonderful time with your Mom. sorry to hear that Indy's sleeping habits are hit and miss. I hope he settles into some sort of routine soon.

AFM: I am off into town today, leaving Freya with my Mum for a few hours. I will be meeting 2 of my best friends for our annual pre-Christmas lunch, where we will be swapping presents and celebrating Xmas with yummy food. This year we are going to an all-you-can eat world buffet! yummy yummy!! :munch:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :)

xx


----------



## shelleney

As requested, here is a pic of Freya in her Christmas party dress...and also a few more taken this week :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







AwakeFreya20.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









AwakeFreya23.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









Carseat5.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beanwood

love the photos shell - how cute.

enjoy your lunch. xx


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Bean :) xx


----------



## sparkle

We made it!!! Horrendous crossing, both C and I very seasick but we're here!!!


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo! :dance:
Sorry to hear you and C were both sick, but at least you made it there finally.
I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your Mum, and I hope that Apple Alice stays put until you return. :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Well Ladies, I was up at 4am, feeding Freya. When I got her back to sleep at 4.30am, instead of going back to sleep myself, I got up and spent 3 hours wrapping Xmas presents! 
I managed to get everything wrapped before Freya woke up for her next feed! Woohoo! I was feeling so stressed out before, coz its getting so close to Christmas, and I hadnt wrapped anything. But now Im really relaxed and prepared (although very tired!) lol

xx


----------



## sparkle

Shell- you nutcase! Sleep always wins over wrapping!! But well done you for getting it all finished...
I love Freya's new pictures. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Have not been on here much this weekend.. yesterday went with dh for him to shop some for me then came home and my sister and her family came over to see our tree and lights and stuff.. and they stayed late.. then this morning we went to my nephew's first sunday school christmas program and dropped off mckenna after at my moms so i could wrap her presents.. been busy all weekend.. happy tomorrow is monday..

This week i need to finish baking and wrapping.. and rest.. 

Amber-im making a pie another lady on here made.. and she shared the recipe it a 100 mile peanut butter pie.. and it looked fab.. cant wait to make it and eat it.. :) so excited for the sweets.. mmm let the holidays begin.. 

Bean-hope all goes well and his problem fixes itself by his 6 week checkup..

Sparkle happy to hear you made it.. hope you can relax and enjoy christmas.. and aa stays put..

Shell-beautiful pics of freya.. she always looks so happy.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!!

Bean--really hope Nate's testicle is able to drop on its own by his 6wk appt! Keeping you and your little guy in my thoughts and prayers!

Shell--hope you had a wonderful lunch! and good job on getting all those presents wrapped---i'm currently sitting here staring at an unwrapped pile!! haha :xmas16: And oh my! Freya is soooo adorable!!! Love the pictures and her party dress is so stylish!!! Thank you for sharing, she is definitely a beautiful happy baby!! 

Sparkle--oh hun I am SO happy you were able to get on the ferry and get to your mums! :hugs: I hope you have a wonderful holiday! Keeping you and Apple Alice in my thoughts and prayers too!

Lil--wow, busy weekend! I hope you are able to get some rest this week leading up to this weekend!! That pie sounds divine, let me know how it turns out, I may have to beg you for the recipe! 

Neffie--hope you had a wonderful shower and got lots of cool goodies for Coco!! Also, thinking about you and your angel today on your anniversary. :hugs:

AFM: had a busy weekend, got more baking done (still not done, but almost there!):xmas14: and we went to Grace's first xmas party yesterday to see Santa! My DH's boss and his wife have a little girl and they invited over us and some other friends with kids, then their friend dressed up as santa. A good time was had by all and we got Grace's first pictures with Santa without having to brave the mall!!! phew! Santa also brought a gift for her...more toys for her Baby Einstein play mat, which she is currently loving! Her favorite toy is a little frog that rattles and vibrates.

DH was so cute at the party. He was carrying her around, the proud daddy that he was, and every time I asked if he wanted me to take her, he would say no, lol. He really spoiled her this weekend, would not put her down, so here I am trying to get her back into our little work routine!

Hope all of you ladies are having a good start to your week!


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - So happy to hear that you made it! :thumbup: Enjoy your time with your mom, and hope you're feeling better. And AA, please stay cozy in mommy's tummy for a while longer...

Bean - Sorry to hear that. Hope the testicle descends on it's own. Is there any kind of medication that can be taken to help with it?

Grand - Looks like Indy is having a blast with his grandma. I'm sure he's just melting your hearts with all his cooing. :cloud9: Hope he settles into a longer sleep pattern soon.

Amber - I'm curious....how many total cookies did you bake?? :haha: That sure sounds like a lot! Your X-mas party sounds like a blast. That's great that you didn't have to be all huddled up at the mall waiting on a pic with Santa...those lines can sure be doozie. :wacko: Awww, your DH is so smitten by Grace. I can't wait to see what my OH will be like once Coco is here. But if his behavior right now is any indication, I say she already has him wrapped around her finger. :winkwink:

Shell - Look at Ms. Freya all decked out in her frock! How precious! :kiss: Those cheeks are so plump & cute...love it! Hope you had a wonderful time with your girlfriends. Good job on getting everything wrapped up...I haven't started on mine yet...

Lil - Looks like you had a busy weekend...hope you get some rest. Looks like you're all set for Christmas. 30 weeks in 2 days time...not too much longer now.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had a hectic but fun weekend! Our shower was lovely, and we had a great time! Also, the people from work threw me a surprise shower on Friday, so that was an unexpected treat. :) I think we're pretty close to having everything we need...just need to get a few things here and there. The two big things I need to get done this week apart from wrapping presents is wash Coco's sheets, towels, clothes, etc. and pack my hospital bag. I should have already had this done by now, but better late than never, right?

Today has been tougher than I thought. Our lost angel has been on my mind all day long! :cry: I know he/she is watching over us and his/her little sister. It's almost surreal that a year has already gone by.....


----------



## shelleney

Bittersweet day for you today, huh Neffie?
Happy 35 weeks Hun! and lots of hugs to you and your OH on your Angel's anniversary :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--Happy 35 weeks hun! I am glad that your shower went so well and awesome that your work threw a surprise shower as well, so very nice of them!!

As for your cookie question--I bake about 12-14 different types of cookies each year for the holidays. My grandmother used to do this while I was growing up, and since she is in her 80s now, I have kind of stepped up to help have cookies around for the family at Christmas. I also provide cookies at both my and my husband's office parties and give out some to friends as gifts. They tend to be a hit (but I credit Grandma for the recipes!) and folks were a bit worried this year that I wasn't going to make any with Grace and all. Normally it is 2-3 days of nonstop baking for me, so this year I tried to spread it out over a week or so, and that has seemed to work!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww next year Amber you will have grace to help you.. :)

Wow sorry i missed it Neffie-happy 35 weeks.. 2 more to term.. :) and hope your day went as well as it could have.. happy to hear your shower went well to..

Done with my wrapping.. yay just have three more gifts to put into bags.. :) then im all done.. but the wrapping paper is put away till next year.. what a relief.. lol just need to finish the last ones up and then bake a bit more.. then its parties and me being pooped.. :) Love the holidays


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--it is so cute that you mention that about Grace!! I already have been taking her out there in her little Papasan chair (safely away from the oven and my madness of flour and sugar!) when she is awake and I talk to her about the cookies and how I am making them!! She looks at me like I am nuts, but seems happy to be out there with me! Next year will be a trip for sure with her! I can see the flour and wooden spoons flying!! haha

Good job on getting the wrapping done!! :thumbup: Not much longer now for total Xmas exhaustion!!! Make sure you get some rest in there for you and the little one!!


----------



## shelleney

OMG Amber! i adore your new avatar pic!
Grace is gorgeous!!
xx


----------



## neffie

Amber - Love your new avatar pic! :thumbup: What a cutie! :baby: Cookie question back at ya...you said you bake 12-14 different kinds...what I was curious about is the total number of cookies you bake...:haha: I'm sure it's a staggering number especially since you bake for days in a row. So do tell how many...I'm not even going to try and guess. :winkwink:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

loving the pics of all the babies.

Thank you for all you words on Nates manly bits. 

There is lots of talk of cookies on here its making me hungry.

Just a quick post to say hi to all. Hope everybody is ok. XXXXX

Will post properly tom hopefully. With the kids off I can't seem to get the time to read everything through and post. Also Nate has been very grizzly and clingy. Only settling in his bouncer for 10 mins at most really and then wanting to be fed and held. IDK maybe he is not feeloing 100 % - he does sound a little chesty actually.

XXXXX


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!! Just popped in to let u know I'm still alive lol
Will catch up and post asap x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sparkle - so glad you made it to your moms!! 

Just poppin' in to check up on everyone! Hope you all have a Merry Christmas!

I'll leave ya with a few photos... 1. My little girl and all her hair! She has so much. lol

2. She smiles!
 



Attached Files:







Alia Ella Dec 2011 -2.jpg
File size: 242.1 KB
Views: 8









happy baby.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

Aww imp she is just so cute.. .love that head of hair.. 

AFM-today is going to be a day of baking..


----------



## sparkle

Just stopping by to wish everyone a wonderful christmas! 
Still pregnant!! Which is the best Christmas wish I could have ever asked for.
Much love to you all xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Morning all, merry Christmas!! Tinks is loving her jumperoo already!! Love to all xx


----------



## grandbleu

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8044401fltt.gif
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8044402fltt.gif​
Much Happiness and Many Blessings to all the Femmes Fetales! To all those with babies, babies on the way and those still waiting for their babies to come!

:xmas6: ​


----------



## Amberyll23

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES, BABES AND BABES TO BE!!!

Lots of love and happy wishes from Grace, myself and my DH!!!


----------



## milosmum

merry christmas everyone hope you all had a wonderful day xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Merry Xmas ladies babys n bumps, x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi All

Hope everybody had a lovely christmas day and is having a lovely boxing day.

Got Nate the Seahorse - He loves it. XX


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone had a *M**E**R**R**Y* *C**H**R**I**S**T**M**A**S**!!* :xmas7:


----------



## shelleney

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!!

Imp - Alia is beautiful, and has so much hair!

Sparkle - congrats on making it past the 34 weeks mark!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you all had a great Christmas.. :)

So happy to hear sparkle.. :)

AFM-Im exhausted.. this weekend was so busy with so much crammed in it.. 31 weeks tomorrow and i cant wait to meet this baby..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a great Xmas and Boxing day and looking forward to the New Year!!

Imp--Little Alia grows more beautiful each day!! I so love her hair, and I absolutely adore your new avatar picture!!!

Sparkle--:hugs: so happy for you hun!! Yay for Apple Alice staying put!!

Bean--so glad Nate loves the seahorse!!! :thumbup:

lil-happy 31 weeks!!

Neffie--Happy 36 weeks, not much longer hun and Coco will be here!

:xmas16:

We are headed down to Baltimore on Friday to spend New Years with our best friends and their 2 year old little boy (it seems like just yesterday he was a little baby!). They have not met Grace yet, so we are all excited and praying for good traveling weather!


----------



## Beanwood

Lil - Happy 31 weeks.

Amber - Hope you have a great time at your friends. Love the photo of Grace.

Sparkle - Brilliant that you have got to over 34 weeks. 

imp - lovely photos.

Hi to everybody else. Another busy weeken ahead no doubt. Have really struglgled to get on these days. Have been to docs tonight as been having horrible breast pain. Have antibiotics for an infection. Great timing with new years eve- Oh Well. 

Also Nate was up screaming and sceaming the other night. I noticed a really big bulge in his groin. I could feel the retracted testicle and then this really hard oblong lump above that. I think maybe it is a hernia. It had gone in the morning. I took him back to the docs and they said if happens again to take him back. Dont suppose they can say a lot if they can't actually see it themselves.

Anyway I Hope that everybody is ok and has a lovely xmas and looking forward to the new year. XXX


----------



## XxSamBxX

grandbleu said:


> *PS*. Updated all the new babes on frontpage - next project is updating scans! - *SamB* - I'm just missing your birth date of Jessica - Thanks!

3rd December :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Sam we have the same Birth date. Also my birthday. XX


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya Ladies :waves: sorry i've been MIA but i know you all understand with having a new baby & xmas first of all i just wanna say MERRY CHRISTMAS i hope you all had an amazing day :)

So here is my birthstory (what i can remember of it)

Friday evening (2.12.11) me and my OH did our usual friday night take away and we had a curry before my meal i had a major bouncing session on my ball which left me knackered lol :haha: so we sat down to have the meal which left me VERY full i was that full i was sick :( so after my toilet session we sat down to watch Peter Kay and i was laughing soooo hard that i had some serious braxton hicks (which i believe sent me into labor god bless Peter Kay) we went to bed at 12:30am (3.12.11) and then at 1:10am i woke up when i felt a pop and i thought i had peed myself then a massive gush of water soak me and the bed i never knew a pregnant woman could get out of bed so quickly :haha: i ran to the toilet which is an en suit so i could still see OH sleeping away and i shouted him and told him but it took a min for it to sink in what i had said (men eh :dohh:) i asked him to pass my green notes so i could get the triage number off the front and i explained to the midwife that i had strep b so she told me to go to the hospital asap as i had to be monitored and put on intravenous antibiotics but i had a sneaky shower first which the midwife laughed about when i got there and told her.

So when i got to triage i was made to sit on a really hard examination table for over 2 hours strapped to a monitor and because baby was moving i kept losing the HB so when she came to check it looked dodgy but my LO was always a wriggler when it came to dopplers and monitors so i wasnt worried but the midwife said she wanted 20mins of a solid HB which took 2 hours to get :dohh: in this time my contractions were getting stronger and i was getting more and more uncomfortable on the table so the doctor came in and put a tablet in my cervix to soften it and start my labor off which i was then told i had to sit there for another hour and not move else the tablet would fall out this made me rather angry because i was in more pain sat on the table than i was with my contractions.

So at around 5/6am they moved me to the ward so by this time it had been 4/5 hours since my waters broke and the contractions were getting stronger and stronger so me and OH went for a walk and went and got some fresh air and i must say the fresh cold morning air set my contractions off stronger so we soon went back to the ward. Once i got back in bed they became bareable for an hour or so but when they because too much i called the midwife for some advise (shift change by this point the lovely midwife had gone home) and she was rather rude i told her i was in alot of pain and she just replied "well what do you want? paracetamol? gas & air? which i dont recommend until your on labor and delivery anyway. Have a warm bath i'll go run you one" and she disappeared. I had the bath which didnt help in the slightest so i got out and went back to bed.

At 10am i got moved to labor & delivery and my mom was allowed to join me and my OH. When i got there they set up my drip of antibiotics and then told me that i would be having hormones in another drip to get the labor going as we need to get baby out but its not an emergency then she told me the hormones could make the labor very painful (great) so at first gas & air was working fine and we were all just having a laugh while we waited for the contractions :coffee: then she doubled my hormone intake to 2ml which i then felt the contractions get stronger which i could again manage with gas & air and i was still in good spirits she then upped the intake to 4ml (bare in mind i would eventually be at 20ml) which i wasnt handling well with gas & air so they gave me some pethadine which knocked me out :haha: i was falling asleep between contractions i handled the contractions with just gas & air & pathadine until i was at 16ml by this point the pethadine had worn off and the contractions were knee buckling so i had the dreaded epidural worst thing but best thing ive ever experienced having that my abdomen was completely numb but my legs were heavy and i could still stand by this time i think i had been in labor for about 17 hours and i was exhausted and completely out of it with all the drugs and i started falling asleep between contractions again and whenever i fell asleep the babies HB dropped very low and i only remember that because my OH kept waking me up and i kept shouting at him for waking me up so because baby was showing signs of distress and her HB kept dropping and disappearing they put a clip on her head and took blood from her twice to check her blood oxygen levels which both times came back normal (thank god).

They then put my hormones up to 20ml and i could feel them thru the epi and i remember sucking on my gas & air and saying this stuff is shit and flinging the tube on the bed :haha: i dont know why but my OH told me after the labor that they then put the hormones to 16ml and kept them at that for the rest of the labor. At 6pm i was only 6cm dilated and i dont remember much after that because i was completely out of it.

At 10pm they went to try and take blood from the baby and again and they told me i was 10cms and it was time to push so they told me when to push and i did like ive never pushed before and the doctor (the same doctor who had given me the tablet in the cervix soooo many hours ago was back for her next shift) told me if i didnt push harder and get the baby out in an hour then i would be having a c-section which i didnt want not after everything i had been thru it would of seemed like a waste of pain to just be cut open in the end anyway so i pushed even harder and they said we need to go down to theatre which i couldnt understand as i was trying so hard but i guess i couldnt of been enough so they whisked us off with OH in tow my mom waited in L&D. In theatre they told me they were preparing me for a c-section so they topped my epidural up with a stronger dose and i could then feel nothing at all not even in my legs (they were holding out on me) and the doctor told me this was my last chance to get her out before a section and within half hour of being in theatre i got her out i did have to have a forceps delivery and i had a nice big cut down there but it wasnt a section which i was thankful for.

They eventually brought our little girl over to my OH and he held her and after he held her i got to hold her and she was perfect and so so beautiful (still is) she weighed 6lb 3oz and was 37+4 gestation.

We stayed in hospital for 2 nights as i lost a litre of blood and was anemic and on antibiotics oh yes and an injection in my stomach :dohh:

The day after we got her home the midwife weighed her and she weighed 5lb 11oz she had lost 7% of her body weight. I felt upset about that as we couldnt breastfeed as she wouldnt latch on and i wasnt producing much milk and i'm still not to this day after alot of expressing. Then 5 days later she weighed 6lb 2oz nearly back at her birth weight and then 3 days after that weighing she weighed 6lb 13oz :happydance:

So Jessica was born 03/12/2011 @ 11:37pm weighing 6lb 3oz after 22 hours of labor :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

so theres my birth story sorry its so long and took me nearly 4wks to write it but i finally did it :D


----------



## XxSamBxX

Beanwood said:


> Hey Sam we have the same Birth date. Also my birthday. XX

i just noticed that :D its close to my birthday to my birthday is 30th December (tomorrow) 

Also ladies here are some pictures of little Jessica from birth to now (those of you that are on my FB will be sick of pictures lmao)


----------



## sparkle

A quick update ladies. Made it to boxing day but then was admitted to the labour ward on boxing day evening at about 11pm with contractions and Premature labour. They gave me a 48 hour drip to stop it while I had 4 doses of steroids... The drip was taken out this morning at 2 and so far contractions are tiny and niggly. Booked on a plane this afternoon so fingers crossed!


----------



## Beanwood

oh sparkle - i hope that you are okay. 

sam - wow what a story. what gorgeous photos. xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

SamB--thank you for sharing your birth story with us! I am glad you were able to avoid the C-Section--talk about taking it down to the wire! Little Jessica is absolutely gorgeous, she has the most beautiful eyes and perfect little mouth!! 


Bean--I really hope they are able to sort out little Nate's testicle issue. Did they give you any idea as to what it could have been? Thinking of you and your little man. :hugs:

Sparkle--omgosh hun, Apple Alice PLEASE stay in longer for mummy!! Sending many, many prayers your way hun. I hope you get home safe and sound and with Apple Alice still safely inside.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - thinking of you and AA loads! Stay sticky AA - just a wee bit longer.

*Sam* - Thanks so much for sharing - she's such a cutie pie! Your ending was similar to mine except I had the vacuum - you did well hon - the episiotomy sucks doesn't it!

*Bean* - Poor you and little Nate - I hope they figure it out soon...could it have been trying to descend?

*Amber* - I grew up in Baltimore! (Roland Park) Have fun! How'd your cookies go over - I'm sure they are all gone by now :munch:

*Lil* - Not much longer now - I got impatient at the end as well.


----------



## Beanwood

I don't think so grand as whilst I was at the docs he tried to move the testicle down himself and he couldn't. The doctor said that he suspects that the testicle was never in the sac and that he doesnt think it will move down on its own either. He said that if he is right then they will refer him to a urologist at the 6 - 8 week check up. 

Who Knows ..... Sure it will be sorted though. XX


----------



## neffie

Sam - Jessica is such a cutie! How adorable is she in that frock. :kiss: That was quite a birth story. Glad to hear that you were able to avoid the C-section. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Amber - Have fun in Baltimore! I also am curious on the status of the cookies you baked. :haha:

Sparkle - So sorry to hear that, but glad to hear that the contractions have settled down. Hope the flight back is ok, and AA continues staying put. :hugs:

Bean - Sorry to hear about Nate's lump. :hugs: I hope it descends on it's own, and that it's just taking a little longer than usual. What would be the next course of action if you do end up seeing the urologist?

Grand - How is Indy doing? Wow, soon he'll be 3 months old. :shock:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, had my appointment today and all seems to be going well (knock on wood!). Coco is still head down yipee:). She currently weighs around 6lbs, so doc is thinking that she'll be somewhere in the 7.5-8lb range at birth which I'm totally fine with. :thumbup: Cervix is still closed, but is 50% effaced and she's at a -2 station. So we'll see how things progress from here on out. :coffee:


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - everything sounds like it is moving in the right direction.

Hi all.... XX

Just sharing a recent photo:
 



Attached Files:







christmas 017.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## neffie

Bean - Awwww, he's adorable! :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Just had a catch up... as been feeling sicky with a bug or something i ate.. not sure what yet.. but much better now.. :)

Sam-that is quite a story.. hope your recovery has been going well.. and jessica is beautiful.. 

Sparkle-hope you have made it home safe and the contractions stay at bay.. aa stay put.. thats an order..

Neffie-so happy to hear all is going well.. yay for coco being head down and ready to go.. hope in the next week or 2 she will be ready to come.. :) cant believe your 36 weeks now.. time is going fast..

AFM-like i said been sicky since yesterday.. i think i ate something not good cuz feel much better now.. had some spotting and bh's but both have stopped.. just one small episode of spotting.. not gonna worry.. have my appt on wednesday for 32 weeks.. will mention it then.. cant believe how fast its going.. gotta finish up the nursery now.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

bean---that is such a precious picture, he is so adorable!!! I just want to snuggle him up (and I bet that is just what you do!) I really hope things sort out for him. :hugs:

lil--good luck with finishing up the nursery and I hope your appointment goes well on wednesday! Glad you are feeling better and maybe the spotting was just your plug? They say that happens sometimes after 30 weeks. Not much longer now!!

neffie--good news on all fronts for little Coco!!! Sounds like she is growing just perfectly!!! I hope it is smooth sailing from here on out for you!! I 

I can't wait to see our January babes!!!! :happydance:

Grand/Neffie-- I made about 14 different types of cookies, about 5 dozen per batch, so that totals about 840 cookies!!! :wacko: I never actually counted them before!!! I have a couple dozen left that I am taking to Baltimore with us and leaving them there (haha!)--I don't want to put back on any pounds that Grace's diet helped me lose these past 10 months!!!

*********

Can you ladies believe this thread has been active for almost a year?! I went back yesterday and started to read through it from the beginning. Went through a few tissues as I read how much of our lives we have shared with one another, all the ups and downs, fears, concerns, happy news, etc.---it is all so very special and, even though I have never met any of you in person, I consider you all to be good friends and hope we manage to stay in touch with one another as our babes grow, as we have others graduate to this thread, and as some of us expand our families in the future. :hugs:

Much love and hugs :hugs: to you all, and I wish you all a fabulous New Year and all the best for 2012!!!! :friends:


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - i am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and i trully hope Apple Alice stays put for as long as possible (at least until you are home safely and the steriods have taken their full effect - but hopefully much longer).
Lots of love to you and your DH during this time :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. We are all settled at home now. I'm still having niggles and having just seen the midwife we suspect I'm in very early labour still. I have an 'irritable uterus' which basically means I'm feeling everything!! She's really happy with me. The steroids have had time to work so even tho AA will be early she will hopefully be fine. I wonder if she will be the last baby of 2011 on this thread of the first of 2012!! All me could say was its imminent!!
I feel calm now we are home. Although nervous of labour again!!


----------



## lilrojo

That is so great to hear Sparkle that you have made it home safe and sound.. hope your labor goes smooth.. and how exciting you may be the first baby of the new year.. :)

Hope your all doing well.. my bug seems to have completely gone now.. so who knows what it was about.. cant believe how close the end is now..


----------



## Amberyll23

Excellent news, Sparkle! Glad you are home safe and I hope Apple Alice enters the world safe and sound, whether it be 2011 or 2012! huge hugs hun! :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies, 

Sparkle, you are being so brave and sound so calm bow, well done honey and here's looking forward to news of apple alice's safe and healthy arrival xx

Neffie, glad all is good with coco, it's nearly your year!!

Lil, glad you feel better honey xx

Bean, poor Nate and poor you, such worrying times but it sounds like your doctors are doing everything they can and I am sure he will be fine. :)

Sam b thanks for sharing your birth story, how traumatic some of our ladies stories have been but how worth it!!

Grand, shell, Amber etc, hi ladies hope you all enjoyed Xmas with your little ones and they are all doing great xx

Hi to anyone I missed!!

Afm I am ok, had a lovely first Xmas for Georgina, we bought her the jumperoo and she likes it already which is fab! She also was a really good girl and slept 9 hours per night from Xmas eve til the 27th (4 nights) which was amazing even tho I still didn't really sleep!! Good job I didn't get used to it as we are back to getting up numerous times in the night again and she screams to be fed if I just try to soothe her, 13 week growth spurt maybe?? Who knows, I feel like I will never understand her properly :( think I am having a crisis of confidence today, it's 7 am and I am on the sofa trying to sleep after putting her down at 11.30 and going to bed at 12 with her waking back up at 1.40 for food, awake 45 mins, stirring and needing soothing at around 4ish then back awake at 6.15 for food. In addition neil's snoring is driving me to the brink of insanity so he has spent last two nights on the sofa (he's back in bed now hence me being downstairs) which makes me feel guilty even tho it's often me ending up on the sofa so we haven't had a full night in bed together for a while and still haven't dtd :( I was waiting for my first period which never came so I started my pill then we had to wait a week for it to take affect which brought us to Xmas which was manic then I caught a tummy bug so it's just not been possible, i just feel like we never will! I don't even know if I care right now and he doesn't seem bothered which upsets me too because it makes me feel like we'll never bother again and that's not the kind of relationship I want :(

We changed G's colic medicine this week too but I think it's giving her the runs, and surely her digestion should be getting better by now?? Maybe i am just crap at winding her, it's defo an area I don't have confidence in! We also changed her feed amounts as she wasn't finishing bottles (nowhere near) and of course now she is draining them and often wanting more so I don't know where I am with that??? Do I put her back up again?? 

Feeling emotional and tired so having a little cry as I type this, sorry ladies wasn't planning a self pity party when I started :(


Happy new year to you all, looking forward to our new babies in 2012 and more of our ff girls joining this thread xxxxx


----------



## Beanwood

sparkle so glad you are home. 

kizzy hun :hugs: i think we all have those moments. nate has been suffering from colic but my other two didnt. i have times where i stand there saying i don't know what to do. its horrible because you feel that you should just know what to do. i understand and i am sure everybody else will.

as for bd - maybe your dh is just waiting for you to say when you are ready. 


sometimes a good cry helps. xxxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

just popping online to wish all of you yummy mummys and yummy mummys to be a happy new year x


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy New Year ladies! Wishing you and your families all the best for 2012!!!!


----------



## neffie

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!* Hope 2012 brings everyone lots of joy, happiness, and wonderful memories!


----------



## shelleney

Happy New Year ladies, babies and bumps!!

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Happy new year everyone! Anyone else not make it till midnight? Lol


----------



## lilrojo

Happy New Year to you all..

Imp I made it but missed the ball drop.. ugh


----------



## sparkle

Happy New Year all!
Still here still cooking AA....


----------



## kizzyt

Haha imp I wasn't sure we would bymut we took
G with us to a friends house who have a little girl and we had Chinese food and some drinks and all made it to midnight, even Georgina :)

My parents had her overnight for us last night so we could get a good nights sleep and my mum gave me a couple of her herbal sleeping tabs and I slept 10pm til 8.30!! Woohoo!! Me and oh also had some bd action so I am very happy this morning! Haha! Mum has just text to say all is ok and not to come get her yet so we ate having a nice chill, I'm even going to read my book for a while whilst Neil is playing football on the lap top :) thank god for my parents!! 

Hope everyone else has had a good start to 2012!! Xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - So happy AA stuck around for 2012! Hope she keeps baking :flower: and so happy your are safe and sound back at your home.

*Kizzy* - :hugs: You sound much better now after your new years celebration but I totally understand where you are coming from. Don't worry we're not breaking any DTD records over here - only once since birth - oh my! :blush: Also re: baby - they change their schedules all the time in my opinion...I think it will be a bit later before we can predict what their "real" schedule is...I just roll with whatever he does...sometimes he sleeps lots sometimes not at all but I just have no expectation whatsoever and that takes the pressure off.

I'm impressed by all who made it to midnight - We were in bed at 9pm -ish just about the same time as Indigo goes :wacko:


----------



## neffie

Kizzy - Glad to hear that you got a great night's rest, and also managed some lovin time in there. :winkwink: Great way to start the New Year! Hope Georgina's colic is better.

Sparkle - Looks like AA is listening to her Femmes Fetales aunties. Continue staying put in mummy's tummy AA...

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you all had a fab New Years. We made it to midnight, but I missed out on the ball dropping as well. I was getting Coco's room ready. :haha:

AFM, I'm full term today, woop woop!!!! :happydance: Another milestone crossed, and one less thing to worry about. It's definitely getting down to the wire now....only 3 weeks to go! :saywhat: Hospital bags are packed and ready to go!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Neffie Happy 37 weeks and full term to you.. :) 5 more weeks for me on wednesday.. not long though.. happy to hear though that your pretty much all set for your little girl to come.. :) Not long.. :)

Sparkle so happy to hear aa is staying put.. a while longer at least.. 

Kizzy happy to hear you sounding more upbeat and that you got some fun time with your oh.. and a good nights sleep.. :)

AFM not much going on thinking on all i need to get done soon.. My dd has been a bit under the weather so hope she feels better soon.. not sure if its teething or a cold or both.. ugh.. so just relaxing today.. also lacking the energy to do a lot right now.. feel like nesting and cleaning but want to procrastinate lol.. 

Hope your all well.. cant believe next month i will have my baby.. where has time gone.. lol 32 weeks on wednesday..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand glad I'm not the only one who missed midnight! Lol

Kizzy. My new year started much the same. We ordered Chinese and went to a friends. However lo has been sick. She was puking the entire contents of her tummy and her poops have been green water. You'd think that they can't fit a lot ion them. However let me tell you they can fit more then you'd think in there. Needless to say by 9 she got really fussy so we went home and watched a movie. I fell asleep about 11:30. Oh well ... :) I think she starting to feel a little better now. She has a cough though and is still a little suckey only wants mommy.


----------



## Amberyll23

We made it to midnight...but just barely!!!

Home safe and sound from Baltimore. I promise to catch up properly with you all tomorrow, I am exhausted (plus, the Hag decided to show on New Years Eve--wth--I thought since I was nursing she was supposed to stay away?! It is awful! Heavy, heavy, heavy, just like back when I was a teenager bleh! No fair!) Sorry if tmi!!!

Really quick---

Sparkle--so happy AA is going to be a 2012 baby!!

Neffie--Happy term hun!!!

Right, rest for tomorrow, have to head to bed so I am somewhat coherent for work tomorrow. Love to you all! xx


----------



## shelleney

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!

Bean - sorry you seem to be struggling at the moment. I hope your breast pain has eased, and the antibiotics are working for you. also, sorry to hear Nate is still struggling with his testicle. I hope things get sorted for him soon. Take care.

SamB - thankyou for sharing your birth story. It was a fascinating read! im glad to hear you avoided the C-Section (only just!) but as long as Jessica arrived safe and sound, thats all that matters. also, your pics of her are lovely - i especially love the one of her in her pretty dress!

Lil - sorry to hear you had a bug and some spotting last week. Glad to hear they have both cleared up now though. Happy 32 weeks for tomorrow - ooh, not long no!

Neffie - Happy 37 weeks! Full term - woohoo!! sounds like things are going really well with Coco. she's a decent weight already and head down - how exciting!!

Kizzy - aww, Hun. sorry to hear you were struggling physcially and emotionally last week. Freya doesnt have any sort of routine at all. im just trying to go with the flow, and play everything by ear. I hope you can relax and enjoy Georgina over the next few weeks until she hopefully settles into a routine. also, dont worry about yours and DHs lack of sex. we didnt have sex til 7 weeks after the birth, then we didnt do it again until NYE (10 weeks after the birth) I think thats pretty normal when you have a new baby. Glad to hear you Mum is helping you out, so that you get some rest and couple time.

Sparkle - woohoo! so glad to hear that AA will be a 2012 like she was supposed to be! Happy 35 weeks!! Well done Apple Alice!!

Imp - sorry to hear Alia is poorly right now. i hope she feels better soon. bless her.

Grand - how are you and Indigo? hope you are both well.

Amber - glad you have returned home safely from Baltimore. hope you all had a wonderful time there! sorry to hear the witch caught you. she got me too, and i was stuck with her all over Christmas - for 10 whole days!! i didnt think i would get one either, as i am breastfeeding? perhaps its a side effect of the Depo injection im on? anyways, looking forward to hearing from you when you have time to catch up.

Hi to anyone ive missed!

xx


----------



## grandbleu

Ugh! :dohh: Seriously I hate the new BnB format sometimes - why do they think I would be interested in meeting young Asian ladies??? - I so hate ads especially ones that are so not relevant on a baby site? 

Anyways that's the least of my worries, right?

*Neffie* - Oh my gosh - so soon! You are so super prepared...I've been impressed how you've gotten so much done along the way. Can't wait to hear about our 1st 2012 baby! 

*Sparkle* - How's AA doing??? Still baking I hope. 

*Amber* and *Shell* - Oh dear the old hag! Who invited her to the New Year's party? Apparently BFeeding isn't full proof...I think I had mine at 6 weeks but it was so light I'm not sure.

*Amber* - Impressed you made it to midnight. Are you working at the office or home now? Do you express?

*Imp* -Oh your poor wee daughter - I think sick babies are just so sad because they can't take many meds to help them out - I bet she's loving your cuddles. Hope she's on the mend.

*Lil* - wow you're progressing fast now...hope your other LO is feeling better...totally understand procrastination...I was the queen of that :winkwink:

Hi to ALL!

*AFM*: Been a bit down recently as BFeeding is still quite painful especially at night - I went to Leche League meetings and saw a certified lactation consultant and apparently there's nothing I can do to make it better...it's really frustrating as I dread each feed and he feeds a lot. :dohh: I'm trying my hardest but it makes me sad I can't enjoy or bond during our feeds like you are supposed to - I even resent him sometimes which I know is just awful the poor thing it's not his fault. I think my mom leaving and OH back at work I'm feeling overwhelmed again.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I thought I would be able to post sooner, but getting back into a routine after the holidays is proving to be a bit more trying than I thought! I hope you are all doing well and I can't wait to see who our first 2012 baby will be!!! :happydance:

Kizzy--Glad you had such a wonderful first xmas with G. Sorry to hear that you were struggling with her sleep/feeding--I hope things have improved--it could have just been the holidays, I know Grace was totally thrown off her routine because of all the holiday travelling, visiting, etc. and we are still trying to get back to normal! Glad you were able to enjoy the New Years and were able to DTD!! I have to admit, DH and I have only DTD once since having Grace. If the hag had not shown up, we may have tried again over New Years :winkwink: but there will be time for that later---I agree with Bean, I think in most cases our guys are just waiting to hear from us that it is ok--they are worried about our physical recovery at first, then they see us exhausting ourselves with the babes, so they tread lightly!

Lil--Happy 32 weeks!! I hope your DD is feeling better and you have found the time to relax after your busy holiday plans. Time to start resting up for the little one's arrival!! :thumbup:

Sparkle--thinking of you and AA and hoping all is well!

Neffie--You are in countdown status girl! I hope things are going well and that you too are getting the rest you need before CoCo's arrival!!

Imp--oh hun, I hope little Alia is feeling better. Poor little dear. I will never forget Grace's first cold--it is so hard when they are sick as there is so little we can do on the medicine side of things, but Mommy TLC is part of what helps the most, and I am sure you are giving her lots of that! 

Shell--you did it again, you made a nice big post but then didn't update us on you! :dohh: How are you and Freya doing? How was her first holidays? 

Grand--:hugs: Sorry to hear the BFing is still painful. Have you tried the lanolin creams? They really have been my savior, especially for the left breast. Also, now that he is a little older, have you considered pumping during the day and giving him the milk by bottle at night (I admit, I did this with Grace from the beginning as it gave my breasts a break for a few hours at night when I needed it, and it really helped). I have also been expressing and breastfeeding since she was a couple of weeks old and training her on the bottle of expressed milk (as she goes to daycare next month), and she has had zero nipple confusion. In fact, she clearly knows the difference between the nipples and has a special little facial expression she makes when she wants the breast over the bottle. 

:hugs::hugs:Thinking of you hun, and don't feel bad about your feelings, I think we all get them from time to time. Sometimes I get that way when Grace refuses to nap/relax, and wants held 24/7--which is our biggest trial with her. I just try to remind myself that she just wants her mommy's love and someday she will be an independent little lady and I will be wishing she wanted me like she does now! :hugs::hugs:

AFM: I have to admit, I am glad that I am not the only one who had the hag show up on her. I have read countless books and articles that say that breastfeeding women don't normally get AF in the first six months of breastfeeding---so I was all out of sorts and frustrated!! But apparently some ladies do jump right back into their cycles, even if BFing, so apparently some of us are among the unlucky ones!! Although she was heavy, she seems to be staying as long as she normally did before (5-7) days, so I will just have to mark the calendar so she doesn't sneak up on me again!!

We had a wonderful holiday season with Grace, and she seemed to adapt well to all the different places we stayed (friends/family/etc.). I fell asleep watching a movie with DH and our friends on New Years Eve, but woke up around 11, so was able to ring in the New Years with them all (Grace slept through it!).

Right now I am selfishly hoping that January goes by slowly as this is my last month home with Grace. She starts daycare in February, and I am not looking forward to being apart from her! :nope: I've been expressing more and working her with the bottle more to get her prepared, but I am having a hard time cutting back the nursing and we are still cosleeping at night, so she is definitely not used to sleeping in a crib/cradle yet. I do have her finally in love with her swing and she sleeps there, but we can't take that with us to daycare! 

So, I have a busy/stressful month ahead. Bleh!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Amber - oh hun. Sorry your af came. I hope that you can get the bottle feeding and athe sleeping sorted so that you can enjoy this month. XX

Grand - I understand where you are coming from. It is so hard to enjoy BF when it hurts so much. I am on antibiotics still for brest infection. I agree with Amber aswell - give the lanisoh a go - I have some and had forgotten - thanks for the reminder Amber.

Shell _ oh no to the AF.

Imp - How is little alia.

Neffie - congrats on full term.

Lil Hun how are you?

Kizzy - Sounds like you had a good new year.

Hope I have not missed anyone. Am sorry if I have.

Am Off to get kids from sch will update on Nate later. He was weighed today. XX


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Bean* and *Amber* - I do have Lavinosoh (Spelling!?) and used it the first couple weeks when I had cracked nipples and it worked great but now the pain is not scabs/cracking but just a general soreness because Indy's "suction" is very strong apparently and when he's not sucking strong he lets go his latch a little and sort of "chews" in between let downs...the only thing I can do is unlatch him but he just starts "chewing" again until the milk comes in - I can't just tell him to suck unfortunately (although I do actually :wacko:) and he cries if I take him off before he's "done". I guess I'm just complaining really...:cry: but thanks for understanding :flower:

*Amber* - I better start training Indy as well since I go back in 2 months...better start expressing - do you use a special bottle and how much do you give her per bottle feed?

*Bean* - Can't wait to hear about little Nate!


----------



## lilrojo

32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though..


----------



## grandbleu

Excellent appointment *Lil* - Why do they want to induce at 39 weeks? just curious:winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

Big hugs Grand, I can totally relate and I SO admire you for carrying on feeding yourself (and all you other ladies who do it too) as I couldnt cope with that feeling after just five days and was dreading each feed, I decided for me it was more important to be happy as that would reflect in her and once I went to bottle feeding I was much more satisfied. I am not saying you should do that at all, its just what worked for me, like Amber said perhaps you could try a little expressing just to give yourself a break and not to feel so down about it all, lots of love to you.

Amber, I dont blame you wanting Jan to go slowly you must be sad going back to work, are you going to be in the office full time? I hope you enjoy your last month home with baby Grace xx

afm, Georgie had her second set of jabs this morning, poor thing had fallen asleep 5 mins before so a short sharp jab in the leg was a bit of a rude awakening! she was ok but has been a little unsettled since and is beyond tired but not letting herself sleep so i have given her a drop of calpol and am feeding her and hoping that will send her off for a couple of hours. I am getting her weighed tomorrow for the first time in 5 weeks, i reckon shes over a stone now, she will be 14 weeks saturday, madness!!

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Kizzy*! :flower: I totally understand why ladies give up BFeeding and would never judge anyone because man it can really hurt! I will definitely start expressing to give my boobs a break - I think it's a really good idea from you and Amber. Now to find a bottle...

PS. I hate jab appointments glad Georgie did well...Indy was a stone on December 15th so he's definitely over a stone :) we've got little chunksters! I love big cheeks so I'm happy.


----------



## kizzyt

Nothing better than big chubby round cheeks :) Is Indy fully into 3-6 month clothes now? G has started in some of hers and growing out of 0-3's fast!! x

Re bottles I cant recommend Dr Brown's enough!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean-- can't wait to hear your update on nate, hope he is well!!!

lil--great appointment!! you are doing fabulously!! Keeping my fx'd that you have a smooth and easy induction!!

kizzy--poor G, I hope she is feeling better after her jabs. I am not looking forward to Grace's next set, the last ones had me crying more than her! On weight--we surely do have a healthy, chubby bunch! Grace was in the 80th percentile for weight (she has been all along) when she was weighed last--but she is chubby cheeked and healthy, and her doc said not to worry, she is doing great!

Grand--glad you are using the cream, I swear by mine. Sounds like Indy is a strong little boy! On expressing--most pumps (electric and hand-held) come with an attachment that can also serve as a bottle; however, I usually empty Grace's into a regular bottle (since regular bottles are generally made to protect the baby from inhaling air pockets, etc.). I use 4 oz Avent bottles with her right now, but don't fill them, I usually keep each bottle at about 3 oz right now, which is about 80 ml--and it usually takes her 2 feeds to get through that. I think other popular bottle brands for expressed milk are Tommee Tippee and Dr. Something (can't remember the name offhand). All are supposed to be very good. Don't spend extra $ on special breast milk bottles, the regular good brands work just fine.

You will find that you will have different amounts of milk coming out depending on the time of day that you express. For example, I am usually able to fill 3 4 oz bottles in the morning, but only get enough for 2 bottles filled to 3 oz throughout the day (nursing, waiting 2 hours, expressing, waiting to 2 hours, nursing, etc.) So I recommend that you find out what time of day gives you the best supply, and then you can fill up a couple bottles and store them in the fridge. Or, you can do what I do--right before bed, I express enough for 1 4oz bottle and take that to bed with us at night, and that is what I give her at her 3/4 am feed---it works fabulously. Oftentimes she doesnt get through it all, it just depends on how hungry she is.

During the day, if we give her a bottle, it is usually a 4 oz filled up to the 3 oz mark. She gets close to finishing at times, but that seems to be her limit right now (the good thing about breast milk is you can leave the bottle sitting for up to 6 hours, so we can always go back and have her finish it later)

OH--one thing you do need to pay attention to is the nipples for the bottles. Avent has different nipples for slow and fast flow. I still have Grace on the 1's which are the slower flow, and we are probably going to up her to 2s this weekend, which are still not extremely fast. The 3s I have been told are not recommended for breast milk. Here in the states, all their 4 oz bottles are sold with the 1s, so you should be good. 

Hope that info helps!! sorry for the length!


----------



## neffie

Shell - I'm with Amber. Where's your update? :shrug: Hope you and Freya are doing well. Sorry to hear that the hag showed her ugly face over the holidays...

Grand - Sorry to hear that BFing is still giving you the blues. Don't beat yourself over it though...you should give yourself a pat on the back for still keeping up with it after all the pain. :thumbup: Keep using the lansinoh cream...you never know, it might give some unexpected relief. You might also want to try some gel cooling pads. Lansinoh makes those as well. You just pop them in the freezer, and put them on to relieve the pain. Hope you feel better soon!

Amber - Glad you enjoyed the holidays, with the exception of the :witch: making an appearance. I can imagine how you're feeling about leaving Grace at daycare. Coco's not even here yet, and I'm already thinking about when I'll have to go back to work. 3 months is just not long enough! It's great that you've already got her into the bottle feeding routine though, and that she's picked up the difference between breast & bottle. :thumbup: Why aren't you allowed to take in your swing at the daycare center by the way? Is it the portability issue, or will they not allow it? I have a question for you on expressing as well. How long after her birth did you first start expressing? I plan to exclusively BF in the beginning, but I don't want to wait too long before OH can participate in a feeding. 

Bean - Hope Nate is doing going & all went well with the weight check & appointment!

Lil - Glad to hear that all went well with your appt! I too am curious why they have offered you an early induction option. :winkwink:

Kizzy - Hope Georgina settles down soon. I can imagine being poked just after waking up...:dohh: Hope the weight check tomorrow goes well. Wow, almost 14 weeks already, that's crazy!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had my appointment today and all seems to be on track (knock on wood!). No checking of the cervix at this or the next appointment. They said that you still can't predict what will happen between appointments, and it might only just irritate things down there further more. All made sense to me, especially since I did bleed a bit after my internal last week. Coco is still head down, and they said that the chances are pretty high that she will remain that way until delivery. I sure hope so! Strep B test was negative, so that's one less thing to worry about.

It's getting down to the wire now, but honestly I'm hoping that she comes closer to her due date. My in-laws will be coming into town for the delivery and staying with us for a while. As crazy as it may sound, I'm really looking forward to having them here...i absolutely *ADORE* them...they are like my second set of parents and I feel very fortunate to have that kind of a relationship with them. Anyhoo, so it would be nice if Coco waits until Grandma & Grandpa get here. :winkwink: On the flip side, I'll be working right up until the time I go into labor, so on that front I'm not that keen on her coming super late. :haha: I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that if I do go past my due date, I go into labor naturally because I'd rather not be induced. I did ask them about their take on inductions, and they don't like to do those until you're at the end of 41 weeks, so that was good to know. Hopefully it won't come down to that, and Coco will come close to when she's due. [-o&lt;


----------



## Beanwood

Lil - same question as Grand?? 

Kizzy - poor little georgie being woken to a jab. Bless her. 
They grow so quickly out of their clothes don't they its amazing.

Grand - you are not complaining. It is very hard and when it hurts it is no fun. My boobs
are very tender all over. If one of the elder ones accidently stick an elbow in them I practically scream. My nipples are sore also. I find that I have such a strong flow he is practically gasping as the milk goes down. Then he seems to get really lazy and just have his mouth open at the end of my nipple. I think that him not latching on properly may have caused some soreness. It is hard I think that it is definetly a good idea to be able to do both bottle and breast.

Nate weighs 9 lb 10 oz. Am very pleased.

Also his groin was swollen again so the HV said to take him back to the docs. The docs are now saying that the testicle is in an unusual place as it is left of the sac. So they have referred him. He has an appointment on 3rd Feb. He also said that if I see the bigger lump again then take him straight to hospital incase it is a hernia. So atleast we are getting it sorted.


----------



## kizzyt

poor Nate honey but as hard as it is to see them have to go through stuff at such an early age its so much better now before they are aware or will remember xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie and Amber - you both posted same time as me.

Neffie - it is great that you have such a good relationship with your inlaws. 

Amber - you are giving lots of great advice. That was a very informative read - thanks. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy you are absolutely right about that. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--excellent news on Nate's weight gain, and I am happy that they are getting you referred to a specialist to deal with his testicle. 

Neffie-excellent news on your appointment, glad CoCo is all set and ready to come! Also glad you have a good relationship with your inlaws and that they will be around to help out. I had my mother here for a week after my section and it was wonderful to have the help!! Having worked right up to my induction, I hear you on wanting her to come close to her due date, keeping my fx'd that Coco comes when you want her and that you will not need an induction!

On expressing--I almost exclusively breastfed Grace for about 2 weeks, but started expressing in the hospital to help my milk come in and to get them in the "habit" so to speak. The hospital provided a pump for me that I kept in my room. Also, since I was a bit sore and she had latching issues for a couple of days, I did feed her some expressed milk from a tiny nipple from a bottle (you express so little the first day or so, there is not much more than that at first!). After we got home, I started expressing with my electric pump every day (I would nurse her first, then express what was left--the lactation consultant told me this is a good way to help production) and storing the milk in the fridge/freezer. And, like I said above, I was having some soreness issues, so after a little bit, I did start feeding her expressed milk in the middle of the night to give the boobs a rest! 

It is really a judgment call on your part as the mom--I waited until it was clear to me that she had no issues with latching and was feeding well from the breast, then I began introducing the expressed milk in a bottle. The consultant told me that if she started to show issues with the breast at any time, that would be a sign of "nipple confusion", so to go back to the BFing exclusively for a while---fortunately we had no issues with that. She has been having a couple of bottles a day (and nursing from the breast at all other feeds) along with the one at night since about age 3 weeks. My DH is like yours, he loves being able to feed her and share in that. 

Hope that info helps!


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh--and these are just the things I have done that have worked for me. I have consulted with probably 3-4 different lactation consultants and they have all given me differing advice--one of which told me there was no way my child would be able to handle both the bottle and breast while younger than 3 months, but Grace has done fine. I think every baby is different is all.


----------



## Amberyll23

Couple updated pics of Miss Grace at New Years

I love the second one, that is the mug I get when I am not picking her up fast enough! lol
 



Attached Files:







17.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7









5.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Amber - Bless her. How sweet. XXX

My first took the bottle and the breast before a month aswell. He was the easiest to feed out of all 3. My second would not have a bottle. I really struggled when going back to work. Fortunetly he was on solids by then. He would only drink water though when I was not there. The minute he saw me wanted a feed.

Looks like Nate will be the same. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Honeslty im not sure why dr will be doing an induction at 39 weeks.. he did say only if my cervix was favorable.. so im guessing if im dialating he will offer it.. and im not sure why he wants me delivered before my due date... must just be how he does things.. crazy how they all do things differently.. I was surprised to hear the sweep at 38 weeks too.. seems so early.. but if baby is ready then lets do it.. :) 

and it wont work if baby isnt ready right..


----------



## kizzyt

Awww Amber look at those cheeks, gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## sparkle

Hey ladies,
Look how big all the babies are getting! So gorgeous!

Bean- well done on Nate's weight gain, sounds like he's doing great apart from the groin issue. Hope you can get it sorted soon.

Grand- bf can be so hard :hugs: I found it really difficult with C. We exclusively fed until 4 months then combination fed. I too had that dread of each feed, go with some expressing if you can. I like the tommy tippee bottles at first and then we moved onto mam which I thought were brilliant. I shall def use Mam this time, C also loved their soothers. Forgive yourself a little with the feeding if you can, you are doing amazingly xx

Kizzy- hope you are all ok, Im sorry sleep is still so hard :hugs:

Amber- wow time has flown. Enjoy January and remember as a working Mumma you get to appreciate your time with your baby girl even more x

Neffie- time is flying! you sound so organised!

Lil- nearly there too! Glad your appt went well

Afm- Still hanging in there. I am still in early labour with the atosiban in my system which seems to be stopping it from taking hold. I was at the labour ward the night before last and totally convinced it was happening. At half a cm dilated my contractions suddenly stopped and havent started again!
Today I've felt really odd and crampy. Period type pains and back pain. Goodness only knows whats been happening... M/w and consultant appt tomorrow so lets see what they have to say!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear AA is still hanging in there sparkle.. every day is a milestone and a great acomplishment.. well done to you.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Sparkle - great news that AA is staying put still.

Lil- Docs do have different ways of doing things don't they.

Tried Nate with a bottle of formula. He had 3oz straight off. Very pleased. Only thing is he still wanted to BF after. XX


----------



## shelleney

Wow! you lot really were a chatty bunch yesterday!! I was out all day, and didnt get a chance to come online - and now Ive got 4 pages to catch up on!! :wacko:

Grand - sorry to hear that you are feeling so down lately. Breastfeeding is hard work, and you shouldnt beat yourself up when you are feeling stressed or dreading feeds. You should be so proud of yourself, you are doing an excellent job! I have also gone through phases of dreading feeds - once in the early days, and once last month when Freya started teething. The first time, i just used my Lansinoh cream and pushed through it. This time, i am expressing lots, to avoid having to breastfeed. Her sharp little gums are agony on my nipples right now. I started expressing when Freya was a few days old, as i wanted her to get used to bottles early. She has always taken both breast and bottle happily, and has never experienced any confusion (although she prefers the breast). I have a Tommee Tippe Closer to nature manual breast pump, and use Tommee Tippee bottles with number 1 teats (newborn flow). Freya currently takes 6oz from a bottle. I am currently giving her bottles in the day, and breastfeeding her at night (coz we co-sleep, and its so much easier than getting up and heating a bottle). I know Amber gave you lots of wonderful advice, but just thought id throw my experiences in there :)

Amber - glad to hear you had such a wonderful holiday season with Grace, i adore the new photos of her, especially the one with the miserable face! hehe. sorry to hear the hag was heavy, but at least she only lasted 5-7 days, thats normal, hey? i really feel for you having to return to work so soon. it must be awful. so i hope you enjoy every moment of january while you are still working from home. and dont worry, me and Freya are still co-sleeping and i cant get her in her moses basket either - you are not alone, hun!

Lil - glad to hear your 32 week appointment went so well! and if you are to be induced at 39 weeks, then baby will be hear in less than 7 weeks time! how exciting! i hope you dont need to be induced though, i hope baby comes naturally for you.

Kizzy - poor Georgie! i hope she is feeling better now after her jabs (Freya still hasnt had her 1st set of jabs yet!) did the calpol work for her? i cant believe she will be 14 weeks old tomorrow! time has gone so fast! and i love seeing the photos of her on facebook - she's gorgeous. how is she enjoying her jumperoo? im thinking of getting Freya one with her Xmas money.

neffie - glad to hear your appointment went so well, and that the strep b test came back negative. and its lovely that you have such a great relationship with your in-laws. i hope that you don't have to be induced, and that Coco arrives naturally, at a time that is convenient for you. lol.

Bean - sorry to hear Nate is still having trouble with his testicle, and a possible hernia. i hope you can get things sorted soon. Kizzy is right - at least he is so young that he wont remember any of this when he is older. great news on his weight gain, and its good that he managed a 3oz bottle too.

Sparkle - so glad to hear that AA is still inside, growing nice and strong. only 10 more days til full term! do you think you can make it? if not, im sure that AA will be in perfect health anyway. good luck, hun, keep us posted!

Hi to all the other ladies, bumps and babies :hi:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Amberyll23 said:


> Shell--you did it again, you made a nice big post but then didn't update us on you! :dohh: How are you and Freya doing? How was her first holidays?

Oops! :dohh: i was so busy catching up with you all, that i forgot to update you on me and Freya!

So, we had a lovely first Christmas and New Year together. my OH had 10 days off work over the holiday season, so we had some lovely family time. OH bonded with Freya even more, and they love eachother to bits. Freya loves to sit on OHs knee and babble away to him, giving him big gummy smiles. she also loves it when OH gives her a foot massage! lol.

On Xmas Eve, my Dad, Stepmum, Gran, and 2 younger brothers visited in the morning. then my Mum and Stepdad visited in the evening. It was nice to see them all and swap gifts.
On Xmas Day, we spent the whole day, just the 3 of us. We woke up early and opened our presents in our pyjamas. Then I cooked our 3 course Christmas dinner, while OH played with Freya. Then in the evening, Freya slept, while OH and I played on the X Box Kinect. But as the witch was here (uninvited) and I also had a cold sore on my lip, there was no intimacy with the OH at all. boohoo.
On Boxing Day, we went to visit my in-laws. MIL and FIL were there, as well as BIL and his pregnant girlfriend. It was really lovely, and we swapped more gifts.

The week between Christmas and New Year was spent relaxing at home, enjoying family time just the 3 of us. although on one of the days, me and OH went out together without Freya for the first time!! we went to the races (horseracing) with BIL and his gf, while my stepmum babysat. we were only gone for 4 hours, and Freya was absolutely fine. but it was lovely to go out and just be "adults", rather than "parents", IYSWIM?

New Years Eve, we went to a houseparty at OHs uncle's house. There were over 20 of OHs family there - including MIL, BIL, his GF, and lots of OH's aunts, uncles and cousins. It was a really great family affair, with food, drink and laughter. and we all gathered together and midnight to celebrate, with lots of hugs and kisses. Freya usually goes to sleep at 8pm, but she stayed awake all evening! she saw the New Year in with us all, and finally fell asleep sitting bolt upright at 12.15am! she was exhausted!

OH is now back at work, but Freya and I are keeping ourselves busy by meeting friends and family for lunch or coffee, and going for nice walks together to get fresh air and exercise. But we are looking forward to the next time OH has annual leave from work!

In other news - Freya is teething. she has been for 3 weeks now! early, I know, she is not even 3 months old yet! she is in a lot of pain, and needs bonjela applying to her gums regularly throughout the day. poor little lamb. also, she has her first jabs scheduled for next thursday. im so nervous for her.
I am in love with my amazing little girl! she is so beautiful, funny and bright! I just love spending time with her every day, and cant imagine going back to work and leaving her.

Wow, so sorry for the essay! its like war and peace! :blush:

xx


----------



## shelleney

My favourite photos of Freya taken over the holiday season :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0122.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0138.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0209.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0155.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0196.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## neffie

Bean - Sorry to hear about Nate's swelling. I hope they're able to find a solution at his next appt. Great news on the weight gain! Looks like he's doing real good.

Amber - Love the pics of Grace! Her 'sad face' photo is just precious! :kiss:

Lil - Not too long now if they're going to offer the sweep at 38 weeks. Hope it goes smoothly. If you get to see Peanut earlier, even better! Do you have an inkling on whether it's going to be a boy or girl by the way? :winkwink:

Sparkle - Glad to hear that the contractions have stopped. Not too long now till you hit 37 weeks...then you can relax! Hope AA stays put until then, and even longer!

Shell - Awww, Freya is such a cutie! :cloud9: What a happy baby! I've always loved the head band look on little girls! Sounds like you had a blast over the holidays hanging out with the entire family. It's nice that you and OH got to spend some couples time as well. :thumbup:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies i think i am suffering with post natal depression and have made myself an appointment at my GP because i dont think i can cope anymore. I am totally starting to resent both Jessica & my OH and they are my everything :cry: I hate it when my OH goes to work but when he is home i just want him to go and when it comes to jessica i feel like i have failed her as a mother because i look at her at the moment and think cant you just leave me alone? but if someone else is holding her i want her back i am exhausted but cant sleep, i'm starving but cant bring myself to eat anything the list is endless to all the crap i am feeling.

i am sat here with my laptop on my lap with Jessica asleep on my chest and tears streaming down my face because i am at my whits end and i dont know how to cope anymore.

I feel terrible as i love her so damn much and i cant enjoy her i wanna enjoy being a mom because i will be amazing at it.

I suffered with depression in my late teens and early twenties so i know the signs and i have been fighting them for 3 weeks and i know it isnt fair on jessica to fight them anymore.

i just need someone to talk to who isnt going to suggest "well do you want me to look after her for a few hours?"


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Oh hon I feel for you - I had baby blues (not full depression) so I only know a little how you are actually feeling - I'm so happy you are recognizing the signs and reaching out for help - sorry I can't write longer as Indy is squigging around in my arms but thinking of you and know you are not alone - our hormones drive us all over the place after birth :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

thank you Grand :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

aww shell freya is so cute.. she is getting so big already..

Same to you amber grace is just the cutest.. love the pout.. :)

I am quite excited.. getting all my last things done, since its harder with a 2 year old to do much.. lol and i hope not to be induced.. never was with my dd and still went early so not thinking i will be.. just nervous and excited now..


----------



## lilrojo

I agree Sam.. I am proud that you recognized that you are suffering from ppd and are now getting help.. our hormones do drive us a bit crazy and you are being brave and strong enough to get yourself some help.. good for you and like grand said you are not alone.. feel free to come on here and talk with us anytime as we are here you too..


----------



## sparkle

Sam- well done, reaching out is the first step. I had pnd after C, it was diagnosed at about 8 weeks when I burst into tears on the hv. Know that there is help out there and it does get better. I also suffered from depression in my teens and this often comes back as pn too. If you want to talk we are all always here and please pm me if I can help. One thing I would say is let yourself feel this, dont try to block it out. If you need to cry, cry. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell What gorgeous photos.

Sam - Oh hun. I agree with everybody else that it is good that you have recognised the symptoms and asking for help. That is so important and I think that you should be very proud of the fact that you are being so sensible and not trying to ignore it.
It is so hard and the feelings and expectations that you put on yourself as a mum are very intense. You want to be the best at everything and that is understandable. You are human, do not be hard on yourself. 
XX Sending you lots of hugs. XX


----------



## shelleney

Sam - so sorry to hear you are going through this, Hun. Its wonderful that you have recognised the signs and are seeking help. But please dont feel guilty, it is not your fault. You are a brilliant Mum, and once you get the right treatment, you will be able to enjoy Jessica to the fullest.
Also, i dont have PND at all, but sometimes I wish Freya would just leave me alone. If she is being too demanding on me during the day, I am desperate for her to go to sleep so that I can just be "me".
So what you are feeling is completely normal, Hun, and nothing to be embarassed or ashamed about.

Take care :hugs:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies!!

Took me a while to read missed posts! only read from 281 so sorry if i missed anything important!!

Sam- Im so sorry you feel like that, what your wrote brought tears to my eyes becasue that matches my exact feeling i had for jessica when she was born 8yrs ago.... but well done for admitting it so soon i left it to the point i almost got to the point i could have damaged myself and her, and people offering to have her for a few hours isnt really helpful but when you tell anoyone how you feel they go quiet coz deppresion is a tabo subject, and all you need is someone to listen to you and understand and they just dont get it!! i was put on proxac and offered councilling and a family support worker... it takes time but you will get through it, im here any time if you need a chat, big hugs hun!! xxxxx

Grand- Sorry to hear about your painful bf, i admire how far youve come with it x

Lil- Good news on you app! all your obs sound perfect! Not long noweeeccckkk! x

Bean- Poor Nate!! but glad its finally getting sorted! finger x for ya!! x

Amber- Grace is such a cutie!! i love her dark locks!! x 

Shell- I loved Freyas flower head band its adorable! Wheres it from??? as for the teething libby is dribbling alot (ive bought some funky bibs from ebay they are adorable and a hell alot more absorbant than bibs) and hands in the mouth 24/7! Zack didnt get his first tooth till 21months!! So im not expecting any for at least a year lol

Sparkle- Hope your monkey stays put as long as poss for you!

Sorry if ive missed anyone! im such a empty head, ive had to write down what i wanted to say as usual!!

AFM
So muc to say but wont bore you all!!
Has a fab xmas and ny with family,
Andy didnt have much time off but what we did was nice, 
Libby currently has a suspected chest infection, she has had a horrid cough since her cold two weeks ago and it wont go, unsure if she should have her jabs i took hger to gp, who queried infection but she doesnt have temp and feeding fine and genrally happy but gave meds and atrovent inhaler just incase.... 
I have got her a bumbo and it is fab! shes only spending a few min at mo in it but she enjoys it, shes also fallen in love with the mirror on her play gym!! she can now grab out for her toys and chew them! Shes growing every day and it makes me sad lol

As for me, New year same old crap!! Feeling a little overwhelmed with the 3 kids at mo, as Libs is growing she wants attention 24/7 but so do the other two, and im constantly split in 3!! im struggling to get libby in her cot before andy goes to bed as she hates silence so i have no 'me' time at all!! Im feeling isolated from work and freinds and trouble filling my time tbh, im waiting for some courses to start at sure start, baby massage and weaning classes, even tho ive done them 2 times already its just for company really! ill get there eventually im just used to being busy and surrounded by adults and maternity leave is getting to me!!
And my cat daisey had to be put down yesterday.... absoluley gutted, she had kidney failure due to my ass of a neigbour spraying dodgy weed killer on his grass.... my poor baby was suffering for months and we never knew! weve spend a fortune on vets bills this week on scans and bloods etc... but we finally decided to let her rest last night and it was incredibly sad she was part of our family!!

And ive got my second peroid since libby!! yay!!! since we started getting bk to:sex::sex: my dear hubby thinks we need to make up for 8 weeks of lack of sex! driving me insane that man, i cant load the washer without being attacked!! so i now have a weeks break yay!!

Anyway ladies i have babys to feed and cleaning to do~!
night xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Vix I am sorry to hear that Libby has been poorly.

I am sorry to hear about your cat, that is very sad. We have cats and you are right they are like part of the family.

Big husg.... XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

I don't have much time to catch up with everyone tonight, but I wanted to give Sam a huge hug. :hugs: Hun, you are not a bad mother. In fact, you are showing just how wonderful a mother you are by recognizing your symptoms and getting help. I applaud you for the strength you are showing in addressing this head on!!:hugs: I did not get ppd but like grand, I have, and still do get the baby blues. We want so much to be the best mommies we can be, so we end up forgetting about our own needs, and we need to remember that we have to take care of ourselves too!

Please know that we are all here for you Hun to support you!:hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

:cry: you ladies are amazing and all your kind words have made me cry i would never of got thru the things i have without you guys you were there when i had my miscarriages, thru my pregnancy and now thru this i just want to thank each and everyone of you for the support you have given me and the support i know you will all offer in the future when needed you are such beautiful people and i am truly blessed to have met you all and i know i met you thru sad circumstances but i wouldnt change it because it gave me Jessica and has made me realize i really am not alone. And if i could i would send each of you a massive bunch of flowers and choccies :flower::flower: :hugs: all of you are such amazing mothers and i hope i can one day be as amazing as you guys and i know i will be.

If i didnt have Jessica i wouldnt address the depression i would of suffered in silence but i know i am prone to suicidal tendency's in the past and i can not and will not put myself at that point where one moment i do something stupid, because it was always a split second decision to try and take my own life before and then i would think of all the people i would be leaving behind and the hurt i would cause so i would always go to the hospital for treatment, i as a mother WILL NOT put my daughter thru that whether she understands or not I understand so i wont knowingly let myself get to that point i got thru it once i will get thru it again because i have so much more to fight for now I have Jessica and she is all i have ever wanted when people asked me as a child what i wanted to be when i grew up i always said a mother and a vet well i didnt achieve the vet part but i did achieve being a mother and i am gonna do everything in my power to be the best mother a little girl can ask for.

Sorry about the massive speech one of the worst effects of depression is not being able to sleep and when i'm tired i ramble on.

I hope you all have a fab day I love you all my Femmes Fetales sisters xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Vix.
Good to hear from you. I got Freya's headbands from ebay. I got 6 different colours. she looks so cute in them! i can send you the link if you would like to get some for Libby?
Sorry to hear Libby has a suspected chest infection. Im sure I read somewhere that you dont have to postpone her vaccinations if its just a cold. but obviously get a second oppinion, dont take my word for it!
Glad to hear that you had a fab Christmas and New Year together. and its great that Libby likes her Bumbo seat. Freya loves hers! Isnt it crazy how fast our babies are growing up?
Sorry to hear you are feeling overwhelmed and have no "me" time. I feel the same, although I only have 1 child, so Im sure its much harder for you with 3! I hope that Andy is giving you enough help when he's at home? and I understand you feeling isolated when you're at home with no adult interaction, I feel the same. I hope you manage to get out to the Sure Start centre, and make some Mummy friends there.
Also, really sorry to hear about your poor cat. At least she is resting in peace now.
You made me laugh about being pleased to get your period so you could avoid your OH's advances! my OH has started attacking me too, but I often just tell him im not in the mood! lol.
Take care Hun xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - Freya has such a cute smile! I love her in that little seat - is it expensive??? I think Indy gets tired of laying down or being held by me.

*Sparkle* - So happy that AA is a sticky baby despite the early labor...hope she hangs on at least on more week but every day she's in is great!

*Amber* - Oh my gosh I love the pouting bottom lip - so sad but so cute at the same time...it's funny that babies get all these expressions that we've not taught them yet.

*Lil* - Sounds like you might not have an induction after all if your cervix is already favorable...just so you know if you are perfectly healthy and so is baby there's no reason to induce at all if you don't want to. 

*Vix* - :hugs: So sorry about your cat - we don't have animals in our home (although we want some!) but I know they are part of the family for most people that do. I also understand about not getting any "me" time...Indy is attached to me most of the day and it's overwhelming...my classes start up again this week and I'm desperate for them as well!

*Sam* - Continued :hugs: for you during this hard time. I hope you get a therapist very soon so you can talk about your feelings and feel free to come on here and "chat" to us as well.

*PS.* To all those expressing ladies (*Shell*/*Amber*...who else???) I need help again - I tried expressing today and got a dismal 5ml/.25 ounces after 30 minutes of manual pumping...I can't do anymore time because Indy needs me to pay attention to him and also my nipples are so sore already and pumping even hurts them now. Is there a technique to get more milk out??? I feel like I'll never get a full bottle at this rate....:dohh:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Grand - when i used a manual pump i only got tiny amounts and then when i got an electric pump i found i would get double that i did when using a manual also i hand expressed to get a little more which isnt as harsh. i'm not an expert just thought i'd offer my "knowledge" lol just wish i could breast feed :(


----------



## sparkle

Grand- can offer a few tips from when I expressed with C. Like Sam i got much more from an electric than a manual pump. I used to express one side and feed the other as I felt my 'let down' was better, especially on the first feed of the day. It also helps to see LO when you are expressing, either a picture or real life apparently! It does take a while to express, but once you work it in it should be easier.


----------



## kizzyt

Sam, massive hugs to you Hun, well done for seeking help, that more than proves you are a good mum to me xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Shell yes please post the link!
And my dam periods turned into not much :( prob due to my depo jab, but as far as andys concerned its full on heavy and painful ha ha! And Libby did have her jabs in the end that day but as I'd booked for doc and jabs the jab nurse called us first and said she was ok to have them, doc then said she shouldn't have incase she has symptoms from anti biotics that we mistake for jab symptoms! But luckily she's been fine with both sets of jabs and the meds! I give 1.5ml of calpol before jabs and 1ml after just incase! Hope freyas go well this week! X


----------



## Beanwood

Vix - glad libby is ok. 

I might have that depo jab Vix. I had it when I was about 20 as I had really painful periods and it stopped them completely. I seem to remember having put weight on then though. How do you find it??? 

I asked dh last nite if he would consider anymore. NOOOOOOOO way. Silly really because I really don't think that I do either. Don't think I could go through all that again. I don't like being told NO though. I want the decision to be mine. Kinda selfish I know. Couldn't afford it anyway - would need an extension.

Hope everyone is ok. XX

Sam - how are you feeling hun? XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--Freya is such a doll, I LOVE her smile!! And those flowers are too cute!! She really is such a happy, joyous and adorable little lady!!! Hope her shots go well this week hun!

Sparkle--how is AA doing today hun? 

Bean--:thumbup: on Nate taking a bottle! Grace is the same way, btw, she always wants the breast, even after a bottle, I find I have to distract her, lol.

lil--I hope you don't end up needing an induction, but sounds like you are in good hands if that is the case!! and if you do, i hope it goes smoothly for you!!! I'm with neffie, do you have any guesses on if the little one is a boy or a girl?

Sam--extra hugs to you today, still thinking of you :hugs: Just take things one day at a time, it WILL get better and you are doing the right things. :hugs:

Vix--I am so sorry to hear about your kitty. Like I said on FB, it is so hard to lose a pet, I hope things are getting better, it just takes time, sometimes LOTS of time. :hugs: Also sorry to hear that Libby has been feeling poorly--I hope her infection clears up and that getting her shots did not cause any confusion. I saw a bumbo in the store yesterday and almost bought it---how old should they be when you start putting them in it? Grace loves sitting up in our laps, but she still needs lots of help and support. Glad to hear your cycles area back on track and you and DH are having some fun (even thought it may seem like too much fun!! that is what all those months without will do--my DH is dying to get us back in action, lol)!! I am hoping once the hag takes her exit, we can start soon! :winkwink:

Grand--try not to express so long at the beginning. My lactation consultant said to start out slow, like 10-15 minutes, to get them used to the pump (because it is very different from what our little ones do when they feed). Starting out at 30 minutes probably made you very sore--let yourself get used to the pump. Also, try pumping for a couple of minutes after Indy feeds--you won't get a lot, but it is supposed to encourage production. Finally, the other ladies are right, electric pumps will give you more production than manual. I have a double electric pump that I use now, but started out with a manual one when we got home so I could get used to the suction, etc.--because it really is a different sensation and makes me feel like a cow! mooo! lol :mamafy:

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and enjoying your weekend!

AFM: Grace has discovered herself in the mirror, it is one of the most precious things. She smiles and coos at herself, and then buries her head in my shoulder like she is shy, lol. I could spend hours watching her do this! lol Also bought her a belly mat with a pillow yesterday to help her with her bellytime--hoping that will help her strengthen her arms (her legs are already very strong) for when she starts crawling--she spends so little time on her belly, and she hates it, so I am hoping the mat will help. Cradle swing is now a huge hit with her, thank god--I thought my investment in it was going to go out the window--or to Goodwill, lol. Neffie--you asked why it could not go to daycare--our daycares here in Pittsburgh don't let us bring in large personal items for the children--I can bring in a favorite blanket or small toy (doll, etc.) if she is attached to it, but that is it. I think it is to avoid having the place overloaded with other people's toys/items, liability issues if something broke, etc. I just hope they know what they are in for if we can't get her crib-broke by Feb! lol


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya Ladies :hey:

Vix - I hope Libby feels better and i'm glad she didnt some of the nasty side effects off the jabs.

Bean - Talking of more kids already? :haha: i am like you would like the decision of how many we have to be mine to but i know its a joint one my OH wants 2 kids but i want 3 might have to trick him after the second child lmao!! :rofl:
Today is a good day feeling very up beat but taking everyday as they come no expectations.

Kizzy - Thank you :hugs:

Grand - how is the expressing is it any better? i find my expressing very frustrating but i dont produce enough to deal with Jessica's demand for milk so she is on formula until i can keep up with her but she is on 60 - 90ml every 2 hours and i only produce 10ml after expressing for 20mins so just waiting for mil to kick in FX'd.

Amber- Thank you hun i am taking each day as they come :) got my doctors appointment on tuesday so hopefully they have some help for me. I didnt know they did belly mats? Jessica LOVES belly time its her fave she has started pushing her bum in the with her legs extended lol and she keeps getting stuck with her legs in the air and all her weight on her shoulder so i think she is thinking about trying to roll over in a few weeks.

If i have missed anyone i'm sorry i hope your all well :)

AFM - Today i am feeling very upbeat :) Jessica has been quite colicy for a few days and is really struggling to get her wind up and only finds it comfortable to sleep either on her belly or side (like her mom) if she falls asleep on her back after an half hour or she she will wake up screaming like someone has just slapped her or something. She also spat up clear liquid earlier when she was asking for a feed could this be because she was hungry and it was excess stomach acid should i mention it to the doctor on tuesday as she has an appointment after mine because she has been snuffly for 5wks :( She is starting to smile when i talk to her the corner of her mouth is starting to curl my baby is growing up :cry: lol she will be going off to highschool soon


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow so much to catch up. 

Sam sorry you are feeling blue but like everyone has said good for you for recognizing the signs and getting help! 

Grand I know what you mean about getting virtually nothing when you try to express. Me too! Lol Alia eats so much I've never been engorged and most of the time I feel like I am just going through the motions of bf'ing cuz I'm empty. So when I express I get an ounce at most. A friend of mind suggested waiking up during the night to try. Alia is sleeping 6-7 hours at night. I tried this last night and finally filled my 1st bottle! Though I did have 2ozs in it already. ;) So maybe if your lo is sleeping well you could try that? 

Afm. I've been getting sleep ok. But I've still been exhausted. I really feel for those of you who's lo's wake alot during the night! Alia sleeps mostly 11pm-6am or so and I'm still finding it hard. She's feeling better for the most part. Still has a bit of a cough but not too bad. But she's just such a mommies girl. Dh holds her and only lasts maybe 10 min before she cry's and wants mommy. And it Frusterates him too cuz he wants to hold and love her but she just won't have it. It doesn't help that we've never given her a passifier and she won't take it now anyway. So all she wants is brest. But I'm duying for some me time too! Anyway. Hope everyone is well. Sorry I can never remember what I want to say to you all! But thanks for everyone's help and support!


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - You are so lucky Alia is a great sleeper so soon. Indigo still gets up 3-5 times a night :dohh: which unfortunately doesn't leave time for pumping if I want to get any sleep :sleep: but I'll definitely try that technique when he sleeps a bit more. Don't worry about her not wanting to be so much with dad just yet - you are her world right now of all warm and yummy things..she'll branch out very soon and definitely have him participate in bath time, play time, singing, reading, walks, baby wearing, pram pushing, nappy changes so they can bond then. To get your "me" time what we do is OH takes Indigo on an hour or 2 hour walk after work so I can just relax and do whatever. We don't do it every day but like 3 times a week - it really helps :flower:.

*Sam* - So glad you're feeling better and so is Jessica! Indy likes side sleeping as well. He's also always spitting up but if your LO is gaining weight and doesn't seem upset by the spit ups then it's totally fine. Smiles ROCK and make all the hard work worth it:kiss:

*Amber* - Indy hates belly time as well so let us know if the mat helps! I work with him on his rolling over skills and it has helped him if I'm laying down just next to him - he lasts longer. Thanks for the pumping advice very helpful:flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

grand--yw hun! also, try expressing first thing in the morning if you can. for some reason even a couple hours of sleep (after Grace's witching hour wakeup) seems to give me the best supply. maybe that is true for you too!!

on the mat, i will definitely keep you posted!! We tried it some today and she seems to like it a lot, especially the support pillow because that keeps her from lying totally flat on her belly, which is what she hates. she was scooting across the mat with her feet, lol. here is the one we got for her: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bright-Starts-Prop-and-Play-Mat-Little-Blooms/14675788 There is also a non-pink one as well for little boys or mommies tired of pink! hehe

Imp--so good to hear from you hun! Don't worry, Alia will get used to daddy, it just takes a little time. We do something similar to what Grand does. When DH comes home from work, we do "Daddy time" which is exclusive time (an hour or so) for him and Grace--I'm usually nearby, but not so close that I distract her-usually in kitchen cooking or upstairs napping/doing laundry, haha! It was hard at first (all she wanted was me), but now she looks at it as playtime--they make faces at each other and play on her einstein mat, etc. I also agree with Grand--make sure he helps out with baths, changes, feedings (if you are teaching her on expressed bottles), it helps with their bonding a lot!

I too am jealous of Alia's sleeping habits! I'm still happy to get 4 hours! lol

Sam--so glad to hear you are starting to feel better hun. I will keep you and Jessica in my thoughts and hope your appointments on Tuesday go well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well.. I honestly go back and forth on the sex.. I would love a boy as i have a daughter right now.. but honestly just want a happy and healthy baby..so we will see in a few more weeks..haha cant wait.. till the sleepless nights start, but they are worth it.. :)


----------



## neffie

Sam - Sorry to hear about the PPD. :hugs: Acceptance is always the first step, and you realizing and taking note of it is already great progress. :thumbup: As hard as it may be, don't feel like you're a failure for what you're going through. You're doing a great job with Jessica, even though you may not feel like it at times. Glad to hear that you're feeling much better today. Like you said, just try and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Anna Purna

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :wohoo:

I have been on vacation and spending time with my mom, so haven't had any time to get on here and check on everyone or do updates. Sorry!
Thanks for checking up on me, Lil and Grand! :friends:

Blobby and I are doing very well. I had a growth spurt on Christmas eve - I went from nothing to bump overnight! (see the attached photo) :happydance: Having a bump has made it all so much more real, and the feeling of excitement has finally overtaken the fear! 
Also, I started to feel definite movements at exactly 18 weeks, and now feel little kicks every day. :cloud9: Such an amazing feeling. Wow!

I did have a little scare a few days ago: my midwife was concerned over the fact that Blobby has been staying only on the left side of my uterus, which is quite noticeable when I'm lying down. So, she sent me to see a specialist, who unfortunately could only see me through the ER. 
Sitting there waiting for an ultrasound brought back a lot of painful memories and really stressed me out. 
Thankfully, we found Blobby jumping about and looking big and healthy. *However*, she said I have a *unicornuate uterus!*!!
Basically, the uterus only develops on one side, and although normal pregnancy is totally possible, it increases the risk of ectopic (check), miscarriage (check) and early labour... Boo!!!
My next ultrasound is on February 1st, when they'll be checking for any developmental problems. We're still deciding on whether we'll be team yellow or not...

Anyways, I need to go back through the tread and get updates on how everyone is doing, but it may take me a couple of days to really catch up.
I hope you all had wonderful holidays with your babies and bumps!
xo
 



Attached Files:







P1090816.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna! Seeing your photos made me well up with tears :cry:
I am so so happy for you! almost half way through already, how wonderful!
I hope that your unicornate uterus doesnt cause you any further problems, and I hope Blobby stays put until full term.
What a lovely post to wake up to! :)
xx


----------



## shelleney

Vix - here is the link you requested for the flower headbands :)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Headband...UK_Girls_Accessories&var=&hash=item76bfd6db43

Grand - here is the link for the Bumbo seat (I know you didnt request a link, but you did ask me about the seat!) :)

https://www.mothercare.com/Bumbo-Ba...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

xx


----------



## shelleney

Happy Monday Ladies! I hope you have all had a good weekend :)

Grand - with regards to your questions about expressing - when did you try to express? what time of day? how soon after feeding Indy?
Because I find (like the other ladies have said) that I have certain times of day when I produce more milk. Often first thing in the morning, I have huge engorged breasts. so if I can sneak downstairs while Freya is still sleeping, I can fill one or two bottles! also, if I try to express too soon after a breastfeed, I dont get much out. It seems my empty breasts need time to "re-fill" before I can express. Often, I just feed Freya on one breast, and then immediately express milk from the second breast. Then they are both emptying and re-filling at the same time, plus Freya gets fed and I also get a full bottle to put in the fridge. Hope that helps!

Vix - glad to hear Libby was OK after her jabs - ive got my calpol at the ready for Thursday! and great news on the "easy" period this time round. I hope the Depo makes my periods easier. not so great news if you're still trying to avoid sex though! lol

Bean - I understand that you dont wanna close the door on the babymaking just yet. Keep your options open, you never know how you both might feel when Nate is abit older...also, I am on the Depo injection. I was given it 6 weeks ago, and am returning for my second jab next month. so far, I have had one period. It wasnt particularly heavy, but it did last for 10 days. Im hoping that after a few jabs, my periods will disappear completely. regarding the weight gain, I have heard that that is one of the side effects - I will keep you posted.

Amber - Grace sounds so cute the way she is interacting with herself in the mirror. and I loved hearing about her shyness. Freya does the same thing - when she is talking to her Daddy, she sometimes buries her face in my shoulder like she has gone shy! i am interested in hearing how Grace gets on with her new belly mat - and would like to see some photos too! How is she doing in the crib?

Sam - glad to hear that you are feeling much better now! Jessica sounds just like Freya - much prefering to sleep on her side than her back. I would just lie her on her side and forget about her back if it causes her that much distress. I hope Jessica feels better soon.

Imp - wow, I am so jealous of Alia's sleeping habits! but im sorry to hear you are still feeling exhausted. and I totally know how it is when your baby doesnt want anyone else but you - it can be so draining, cant it? Like the other ladies have said, our babies just really need their Mommies right now, but soon they will become alot more independent, and we will get some time (and our sanity!) back again!

Lil - Hi hun. hope you're well.

AFM: I am going back to Slimming World today! I joined there 2 and a half years ago, when my weight hit the highest it had ever been. I knew that I had to do something, so joined SW. I just loved the plan, and started losing weight quite easily. I got to within 4 lbs of my target weight, and fell pregnant with Baby C. After losing Baby C, I gained alot of weight, and by the time I returned to SW, I was almost back at my starting weight. But I got back on the plan, and continued to lose weight easily. Again, I got within 4 lbs of my target weight, and fell pregnant again! this time with Freya! During my pregnancy I gained 4 stone! (56 lbs!) After giving birth, I lost 2 stone (28 lbs) in the first 6 weeks. But then Christmas came along with all the yummy food, and I gained 7 lbs. oops! So today I am returning to my Slimming World class, with 2 and a half stone (35 lbs) to lose....wish me luck ladies!!

xx


----------



## neffie

Imp - Wow, you are lucky that Alia is already such a good sleeper. That must be wonderful. I'm assuming that you're letting her sleep through the night, and not waking her up in between for feeds? :haha:

Bean - I agree with Shell...it's not a bad idea to keep your options open just in case you and OH have a change of heart once Nate is a little older.

Vix - Hope Libby is feeling better! And sorry to hear about your cat. It's never easy losing a pet. They're much like our children.

Amber - Glad to hear that Grace is having a ball with the tummy time play mat. We have one for Coco, and can't wait for her to start using it. 

Anna - Great to hear from you. What a cute bump! So glad to hear that all is well with Blobby. Sorry to hear about the uterus...but it's a good thing that you already know about it, and they can keep a watchful eye on things. 

Shell - Have fun with Slimming World! Since you knocked off a lot of the pregnancy weight within a few weeks, I'm sure you'll be back in shape sooner than later. :thumbup: Hope all goes well with Freya's shots this week.

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, only 2 more weeks left, EEEEECKKKKKKK!!!! :yipee: We're so ready to meet our little girl! :cloud9: It's funny coz the pregnancy seems to have flown by for me, but my OH is at his wits' end and is so impatient! It's just not moving by fast enough for him.


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear from you Anna, and so happy to hear your great news.. I agree with Neffie its good that they and you all know about your uterus now and can keep a better eye on it.. Just curious didnt they know this before, with your mc's.. not sure if its something you can just see.. hope you have no more complications.. cant believe your at 19 weeks already.. Yay for movements :) and cute little bumy.. I agree great post to wake up to.. 

Neffie-happy 38 weeks.. almost done already.. wow.. :) happy last minute getting things done and ready to you and your oh.. :)

Hope the rest of you are all well..


----------



## kizzyt

Anna, great to hear from you, lovely bump pic, you look fab :) Glad its all going well and feeling real now, its lovely when you feel the kicks, they get a lot harder!!

Argghhh, forgotten who else I was going to reply to and cant scroll back up! Oh Shell, good luck on slimming world, I need to get back into healthy eating again now too, re-started the gym on Sat and have told OH I am going Tuesday nights and Sat mornings from now on so he's on baby duty :) me and G have been walking a lot again too which I really enjoy.

AFM, Georgie is sleeping much better at nights, plus I have adjusted my expectations. We now feed her anywhere between 9 and 10pm (wake her if she's gone to sleep already) and she goes a good 7 hours plus. The earliest is 4.30 and latest 6ish. The good thing is Neil gets up at 7 to go to work and leaves by 8 so me and G get back to bed for an hour or so (or 3 or 4 in her case sometimes). So now instead of me thinking "why hasnt she slept thru?" I think "she'll wake up tonight" and if she doesnt its a bonus - if that makes sense?? plus this morning, she fed at 5.10 and I put her back in her cot (in her own room, she's been in her cot in her room since 10 weeks) and put her music mobile projector thing on and left her and she got herself to sleep within 15 mins and didnt wake up til 10 am! So, I am feeling a lot better and she's doing great. she's laughing sooo much now, I love it, best sound ever! earlier we were in her bedroom and I was pottering around, folding clothes etc and she was laying on her changing mat on the floor laughing hysterically to herself, it was so funny!! 

AFM, I got a period today, my first "proper" one since she was born, I went back on the pill (cerazette) 3 weeks ago so wasnt expecting it and its quite heavy and painful. boo!! We're also looking at holidays and thinking of going to Centre Parcs as its good for kids, anyone ever been?

Have attached some pics of G, one in her bumbo, a couple on her tummy mat (which she's really only started to like in the last week or so and she's SO close to rolling over!!) and a cheeky smile :)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

I am going to buy her a tray for her bumbo tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Anna Purna

Kizzy: I've heard great things about the bumbo, and G looks adorable in it! Good to hear that she's sleeping better at night, which means you're probably sleeping better as well. 

Lil: Thanks again! I wondered the same thing about why they hadn't noticed it before, and to be honest everything the doctor told me was confusing. I looked at the notes she made on my file (I have a copy to give to my midwife) and now I'm even more confused, so I think I'll just talk to my midwife and find out exactly what's going on.
How are you feeling? You must be getting pretty excited!

Neffie: Wow, two weeks to go!!! :happydance: How exciting! I guess you're not working anymore, so how are you passing the time at home?

Shell: Thanks so much, sweetie. :friends: 
Best of luck on Slimming World. We'll be cheering you on!

:hi: and :kiss: to everyone!


----------



## neffie

Anna - Unfortunately you guessed wrong. I'm still working, and will be right up until I go into labor. Sucks, I know! You would think the US has better maternity leave laws, but no...will also be back to work within 3 months after the birth, so it's a double whammy! :nope:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about the rubbish maternity system over there Neffie :(


----------



## Beanwood

Grey girl - Hi how are you hun? 

Neffie - thats does suck. Big hugs

Anna - wow nearly 20 weeks. You look fab in the photo.

Shell - good on you going back to slimming world. I would like to lose a stone but can't stop eating chocolate. 

Kizzy - Those are gorgeous photos.

Sam - how are you feeling?

Grand - hows the bf going?

Lil, Vix, sparkle Hello .... Hope you are all ok. Sorry if i missed anyone. Wheres Milo????

AFM: we r good thanks cept middlest who is nearly 4 is really playing up and acting like a baby. He has started wetting himself and he has been potty trained for a year Little Tike XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi Beanwood :) I'm doing all right I guess. Still waiting for my lap and dye with ovarian drill...meh. Lovely to see how all the Femmes Fetales are getting on, can't believe how many of you have your babies or are about to! Madness.


----------



## XxSamBxX

i'm feeling better i have been put onto anti depressants so they will kick in hopefully in 2 weeks but still having more down days than good thank you for asking xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Sam sending you a hug hun.:hugs:

I got a little smile today
 



Attached Files:







nany nate 016.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh how lovely bean :)

Sam, good girl, well done, hope the tablets start to make you feel better soon xx

How are our expectant mummies doing?? Xxx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
Just stopping by quickly to say I'm 36 weeks!!!
Almost there....
I am however contracting every 20/30 mins at the moment... Not being checked yet as I don't feel too different. C starts back to nursery today, thank goodness! I just wanted to be able to take him on his first day...


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh how lovely bean :)

Sam, good girl, well done, hope the tablets start to make you feel better soon xx

How are our expectant mummies doing?? Xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Sorry double post!

Sparkle, are they bad contractions? When will you call your doc? You are so close to full term now I think if it all happens it will be just fine :) (I am a little bit excited, are you?? ) xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - I'm with you - I'm excited for a new little one on this thread!

*Sparkle* - As they say in French "Bon Courage" - Best of Luck to you - sounds like you're on your way for another little one soon. Keep us updated how you're feeling.

*Kizzy* - Forgot to mention your little girl is SO cute in her seat...looks like a very happy lady!

*Sam* - So happy you got some pills to help but are you also talking to someone there as well that you can check in with once a week just to get our your feelings and make sure you continue to do better and better?

*Grey* - Thanks for visiting! Your place is ready and waiting for you - Sorry about the lap/dye and drilling - but I've heard it can really help fertility get going again. :dust:

*Bean* - BFeeding still sucks!!! LOL :dohh: I know stupid pun. But it's still painful and I'm getting my nipple shields and special BFeeding bottle tomorrow (they don't stock anything here in this country - had to special order!)

*Neffie* - Wow that is not great maternity leave at all - I'm impressed you are getting to work - I was just so tired by 36 weeks (that's when I stopped) and getting so big. I hope you have a sit-down job at this point. 

*Anna -* You look so great!!! You're so slim still. Thanks for updating and so happy the pregnancy is going swimmingly!

Hi *Amber, Shell, Lil, Vix,* and all those I may have missed :wave:

*AFM*: Back to classes (had music yesterday) and I have Music and Baby Massage for next week - so lovely to see parents and babies again - I'm on my own a lot! Trying to get out and about more often and make coffee dates with friends. X


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey not having anyone come round but i do have to see the doctor again in a week i also dont open up well to strangers so i talk to my mom everyday and she helped me thru my depression a few years back so she knows how to deal with me and also knows that alot of the things i say i feel like doing to myself are just feelings and i wouldnt ever act on them not now i have jessica so i cry alot down the phone to my mom and she only lives 10mins away so i can just pop down when things are getting too much for me


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Ladies!

Lil--Happy 33 weeks hun!! How are you feeling these days?

Anna--good to hear from you, you look GREAT! Love the bump pic! I am glad that they were able to find your condition early enough that it can be monitored. Let us know how your ultrasound goes on the 1st!!

Shell--good luck with slimming world!! I have started to slow down weight loss wise finally from the birth/breastfeeding, so now I need to find myself a workout/exercise plan. I have about 35lbs to go also!! Lets cheer each other on!!!

Neffie--Happy 38 weeks hun! Cruise control time!! I hear you on the job front--I am in the states as well and only had the one month off, working 2 months from home, and have to return to work in the office in Feb-not looking forward to that at all!

Kizzy--glad to hear G is sleeping better!! Sounds like your adjustment worked!! And oh she is so adorable in those photos, such a happy little lady, love it!

Samb--:hugs:i hope the medication kicks in and gives you the help you need hun. I am also happy to hear that your mom is not far away so she can be there for you--it is very important to have someone close by for suport. 

bean--sorry to hear about your 4 year old? could it be jealousy of the little one? I have read that potty trained little ones tend to revert back sometimes when there is a new baby in the house. Oh, and ADORABLE picture of your little man! so precious!! How is he doing?

sparkle--happy 36 weeks!! I am elated that you have made it this far with Apple Alice and am so excited for you!!! Not long now!!

Grand--enjoy your outings! My best friend in Baltimore told me that she loved doing Stroller Striders with her little boy after she had him--it is important to get out of the house and have adult conversation!! Healthy for mommies and babes!! How is the expressing coming along?

AFM: Ordered Grace a Bumbo, tray and cover--should be here next week. Read up on it and that combined with how well all of your little ones are doing in theirs, sold me on it!! So I am excited for its arrival!!

Grace is loving her belly mat, I have a couple pics that I will post soon. She can't be on it for very long yet, but she tries to scoot across it already with her back legs!! 

We are STILL co-sleeping. I can't seem to get her to sleep in her cradle for more than an hour at a time, then she pitches a fit and will only sleep in my arms or next to me. This is going to be a tough habit to break!


Hello to anyone I missed, I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry amber.. co sleeping is a hard habit to break.. we did it with my dd and she stayed with us until like 2-3 months ago.. now she is pretty much sleeping through the night in her big girl bed.. had a toddler bed but wasnt having it so got a twin bed.. and i still lay with her till she is sleeping.. :)

And i am doing well thank you.. just hanging out and spending time with my dd before peanut arrives.. 4 weeks to term and 6 till baby will be here.. getting close and exciting.. if anyone fancies.. here is a bump pic from today..
 



Attached Files:







0111121110a.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## IMPPEARL

Lil and Anna looking great! Love the bump. I almost miss mine looking at your Picts. Lol

Neffie. Not a chance I wake her up! Lol. I actually did the first few nights she slept that long as I was a little concerened. But she's gaining weight and growing well so there is no need to wake her to feed. She doesn't sleep much at all during the day either. Just little cat naps. So by the time 11pm comes. She suckey and tired. That's part of the daddy time problem. She's tired and sucky by the time he's home so just wants mommy. Mornings are her best happy time. And Unfortuinialy daddy has to go most mornings. Oh well it will come. I'm happy to get sleep at night so Im not really complaining that shes grouchy in the evenings. :)

Shell. You can fill a bottle in one expressing session. With one brest?!! Wow the most I've gotten with one Brest is 2.5 oz. and that's the Brest that produces more. I only got 1.5 oz with the other Brest! 

How much do the rest of you get who are expressing? 

I'm still exclusively bf'ing. I'm just trying to get some stocked up in the freezer for later. And she eats me empty during the day. Alia is a cluster feeder where she eats little bits frequently during the day. Then will sleep through the night. So maybe this is why I've had a hard time expressing?


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--you look fabulous!! thank you for sharing the picture!

Imp--During the day, if it has been 2-3 hours since Grace last fed, I can pump 4 oz out of my right breast and 2 oz out of the left. If I have breastfed within the past 2 hours, I usually get 2-3 ounces out of the right and 1-2 oz out of the left.

Mornings are my best time--I can fill 3 4 oz bottles total pumping both breasts--that is because I bottle feed her an expressed bottle at her 3 am feed. 

If you cluster feed, you are correct, you will probably not express as much as she is taking her food throughout the day. I always find that I have better amounts expressed if I wait at least 2 hours after feeding Grace.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Vixmar

Omg i opnly posted a few days ago and missed so much!! Need to make it quick

Thank you all for the lovely msg about my poor cat! Feeling better now, altho house is too empty without her!!

Bean- I have used to depo since i had my eldest daugther at 16.... never had any prob no weight gain etc... its the perfect contraception for me!!

RE the bumbo... its fab!! expensive but worth it, Libby used it first at 12 weeks but only for a few mins at a time, now shes 14 weeks she can spend a good ten mins in it, and it has a tray on top and she has started to reach out and take her toys off it!!
Ive not tried a tummy mat, as libby hates tummy time! i try and encourage it but at mo its a no go!!

Shell- I have a headband ordered thanks!! same person who i got the dribbler bibs from!!

Kizzy, Glad G is sleeping much better! (at llong last)
Bean, i also have considerd if we have anymore.... cant afford nor cope lol
Sam, So glad your treatments started! Have u a sure start centre nr you?
Anna- Love the bump! and im sure everything going to be fine!
Sorry if ive missed anyone!!
AFM- Libbys finish meds and is fine! 

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi All...

Amber Hun its exactly the same with Nate sleeping. If i can manage to settle him in his crib (which is next to the bed) then I may get an hour, maybe even two. Once he is in though that is it there is no getting him back. I agree very hard habit to break - I had the same problem with the other two and they still co- sleep. The eldest is 7....

Lil - oh your bump is gorgeous. I agree with Imp. Makes me wanna a bump back aswell.

Vix - Glad that Libby is better. How old is your eldest Vix - sorry if you have already posted this. XX

Hi everybody else - hope that you are all ok. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Georgie rolled this afternoon, front to back, first time, I cried! Haha :)


----------



## grandbleu

Beautiful *Kizzy* - Did you get a video? A proud mummy moment :happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

No, I didn't expect it, we had some friends and another baby over and I was telling them she had got close to rolling and laid her down to show them and she just flipped right over!! Haha! She's not done it again since, next time I will get it on film :)


----------



## milosmum

hello strangers! Sorry its been so long i do read and keep up but his lordship never gives me enough peace to post replies!

Lil and neffie - you are doing so well and you are both due so soon it has just flown by!! Enjoy your bumps while you can, i miss my bump so much x

sparkle - hows it going with AA did the contractions progress? Hope you are both well x

grand -wow indy is getting big! Glad you are getting out and about to meet others!

Imp - i have sleep envy how do you get her to sleep that long? As for the expressing i agree with the others more in the morning (i get 4h5oz from one side in about 10mins but i know that is fast compared to other people i have spoken to) persevere cause the more you express tha more you produce!

Amber and bean - the co sleeping is lovely and tricky at the sametime! So nice to snuggle up with them but I imagine you also want your beds back too! I have had a really difficult time with callum recently getting him to sleep in his cot and in his own room so we did some serious sleep training this week and it seems to be paying off. We followed the baby whisperers pat shh technique and it was stressful to start but he can nearly settle himself most of the time now and its only been a few days of practise. The baby whisperer forum sleep section is great although i don't follow the rest of her routine!

Kizzy - well done to G for rolling over, i am so impressed!

Vix - sounds like libby is doing well too, i like the sound of the bumbo. One of y friends offered me one months ago so i might have to take her up on the offer! 

Anna - i love your bump it is so cute! Ii hope your next scan goes well and the uterine problems don't cause too much trouble.

Samb - sorry to hear about your PND but I am glad you have your mum to support you and hope the meds help soon x

so sorry to anyone i have forgotten i will blame the baby brain!

As for us well a busy few weeks, scotland for christmas and callums sleep improved a lot but then went down hill again when we got home! Combined with moving him to his big cot, vaccines and a growth spurt last week and we had no sleep and lots of overtired screaming! So we started the sleep training teaching him to settle himself in the cot with our guidance and started a nap and bedtime routine etc we have done all that for the last 5 days and last night he slept from 7.30pm til 7am with just one feed at 1.30am! I was over the moon! Anyway other than that we have started baby massage and still love our waterbabies (three under water swims today!) he is huge now 13lb 5oz which gives me a bit of backache - chunky monkey is his new nickname!

Well love to everyone and i promise to try to post more often but i am keeping up to date and reading all that goes on xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Milo Lovely to hear from you. Sounds like things are going well. Thats great that you have made progress with the sleep training. 
XX


----------



## Vixmar

Beanwood said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Amber Hun its exactly the same with Nate sleeping. If i can manage to settle him in his crib (which is next to the bed) then I may get an hour, maybe even two. Once he is in though that is it there is no getting him back. I agree very hard habit to break - I had the same problem with the other two and they still co- sleep. The eldest is 7....
> 
> Lil - oh your bump is gorgeous. I agree with Imp. Makes me wanna a bump back aswell.
> 
> Vix - Glad that Libby is better. How old is your eldest Vix - sorry if you have already posted this. XX
> 
> Hi everybody else - hope that you are all ok. XX[/QUOT
> 
> 
> My eldest is Jessica who is almost 9! O was very young, but very luck I had huge support x


----------



## Vixmar

Sorry that was a reply with a quote but looks like I wrote it? My reply is at the bottom


----------



## Vixmar

Wow well done Georgina! How amazing, we haven't rolled yet, I don't think she spend enough tome outta my arms for learning rolling unfortunately! sp frustrating at times.
Libby isnt happy today, I'm thinking it may be a delayed reaction to her jabs? She's become fretful, jumpy and very easily upset :( I am so thankful for my eldest, she is brilliant in playing with libs and cuddling her so I can get a few bits done at moment! The diffrence between Libby and my other 2 is they both from 12 weeks went to nursery one day q week to break them into it due for me going bk to college after jess and work with zack, with Libby I'm her only care giver and she seems to be getting some stranger danger!

On a plus note we did baby massage today, and is forgotten how enjoyable or was, she giggled the whole was through and had a lovely nap after, will defo be continuing with it!


Sparkle- how are you? 
X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Milos - as for getting her to sleep...our fist week home Alia was waking every hour to feed it was brutally exhausting. So after about a week I started to make sure she started to wake up around 9pm. Tickel her toes feed her some not wide awake but not out cold anyway. Then at 10pm make sure she's wide awake and give her a bath. I don't use soap most of the time only a couple times a week but put her in the warm water and wash her with a cloth for 10 min or so. When I take her out I think it must be cold as she has a good cry while I change her and dress her for bed. Then I feed her by the time I'm done our routine it's 11pm and I swaddle her in a thick receiving blanket then put her into one of those sleeping bags and put her into the bassinett beside our bed awake or a sleep and usually watch a movie for a half hour or so. She can see me so she will put herself to sleep most of the time. If she cry's I pick he up settle her then put her down again. She sleeps 11-6 usually. My only concern is I'm creating a monster for when I try to move her into her own room. But I guess I'll deal with that if/when it comes to it. Also if we are not at home I have substituted a sponge bath instead of an actual bath and it has done the job. Not sure if this is way she sleeps so well or not or if I'm just lucky. But I'm not stopping now! Lol

I also think that because she is a cluster eater (she eats on and off usually from 8-10 then again at 10:30ish - 11) she is really full when she goes to sleep so she sleeps longer...? But I do know if we have another one day we wount get this again. Lol


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone,

Sorry, I don't have time to reply to all posts, but I did go back and read through all of them.

Milos - Great to hear from you! Glad to hear that Callum is doing well.

Lil - Cute bump pic! Not long now....

Quick update on me....had my appt yesterday, and they surprised me by doing an internal. :shock: I wasn't supposed to get another one until next week...oh well! Not much progress....still only 50% effaced, and only about a finger tip dilated so I venture to guess that Coco is pretty comfy in my tummy. Call me crazy, but I'm not ready for her to be here yet. I'm so enjoying my bump, and would like to take advantage of it to the fullest until my due date. On the flip side, I don't want to go overdue either as I'm so ready to meet her! A little selfish ehh? :haha:

Either way....I picture holding my beautiful girl soon enough! :cloud9:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, 
Just a little update from me and AA!
Ha a mw appt today. I am 1cm!! Still contracting v irregularly. She's more than happy to let me labour at home now until I feel it's time to go in! 
I feel so much calmer and happier. Wha with my mum now over too I think i can finally relax and let my body do this...


----------



## milosmum

any progress sparkle? Thinking of you and AA xxx


----------



## sparkle

Still no progress!! But AA and I are both calm and happy...


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for all the updates *Sparkle*! I'm glad you are still doing well and AA seems to want to stay cuddled up with her mom a bit longer. 

Sounds like all's going well with your chunky monkey *Milos* - We've had some sleep regression over here the last week - hoping it's temporary but we're trying to start a nighttime routine as well and hopefully that will help like it did for you. We can't start water babies till 6 months old - I'm jealous!

*Neffie* - Don't worry about no progress in your cervix because the day before I gave birth Indy was still really high (no dropping for me) and no dilation at all...when Coco is ready she'll come :winkwink:

*Imp* - I'd say whatever works just go with it...you will not create a monster...trust me your little one will want to be independent one day and if she sleeps so well with you all I wouldn't mess with it - just enjoy the sleep. :sleep:

*Vix* - we have baby massage for the 1st time tomorrow - I hope Indy enjoys it as much as Libby!

Hi to everyone!...*Amber, Lil, Kizzy, Shell*...anyone I missed.


----------



## kizzyt

Hey girls, quick update from me, G's first tooth is coming thru!! She's been dribbling and chewing her hand like mad for weeks and yesterday I felt her bottom left tooth all sharp just thru the gum!! Bless her! Typically we had just got her sleeping thru the night and now she is awake a lot with the pain/irritation so I rub a little gel on her gums and she mostly goes back off. I just bought some powder from boots and she seems to like that :) my baby girl is growing up quick!! We are going swimming tomorrow for the first time, I'm a little nervous as she still isn't great in the bath plus I don't want her eczema to get worse but will give it a go and see how we get on :)

Hope you are all well, gotta run xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday ladies!!

Vix--Hope Libby is doing better, glad to hear your oldest loves to help out with her, that is wonderful! Thank you for all the info on the Bumbo chair, Grace's should arrive today, I am excited as she loves to be put in a sitting position all the time these days to see what is going on, and the Boppy I have doesnt give the support she needs.

Bean/Lil/Vix/Milos--:hugs:thank you all for the guidance and support on the co-sleeping issue. I feel better knowing that I am not alone in tackling this! I will definitely look into the baby whisper forum, Milos to see if I can get any pointers there, thank you!

Bean--how is your little man feeling?

milos--so good to hear from you hun and glad to hear that Callum is doing well and growing up big and strong. Chunky monkeys are a good thing (or so sayeth my pediatrician! :winkwink:).

Kizzy--wow, G is growing so fast! First roll over and first tooth all in one week! I can't believe how fast she is growing!!

Imp--you are not creating a monster hun, you are doing so well! The fact you have her bassinett trained is going to definitely put you ahead of the game for crib training into her own room, because you already have her used to sleeping separately! I have yet to get Grace to spend more than an hour at night in her cradle/bassinett. So I think you are doing awesome!!!:thumbup:

Neffie--down to the final days, time for Coco babywatch!! So excited for you hun!! :happydance:

Sparkle--AA babywatch time too!! I am so happy AA has been able to stay in for term, that is wonderful!! Please keep us posted on your progress hun! In meantime, enjoy the time and relaxation with your mum, you deserve it! :hugs:

So excited, I think we are going to have some new arrivals in the next week or so!! :happydance:

Grand--hope your night routine with Indy is going well, keep us posted and share any tips please!!

:hi: to Shell, lil, samb and all you lovelies!

AFM: We are doing well. Our only real struggle continues to be the sleep category! Grace is still sleeping in bed with us at night (I know, huge nonom but it is the only way we all get some rest!) and shows no signs of cooperating in that regard:nope:. As soon as I move her to her cradle, she wakes herself up within an hour or so and refuses to be consoled except for lying down with us. She still does a middle of the night feed, which I don't mind, but I know DH is really hoping I figure out something soon, haha.

Daytime sleep is much easier. We took the bumpers out of her crib (I read recently that these were bad to have in the cribs now) and managed to get her to lie down for 2 1 hour naps there this weekend. So progress!!! I will take it!!!

Grace is growing so fast. It seems like every day there is a new discovery or new "first". She has started to try talking to us, which is absolutely adorable. She stares intently into our eyes and opens her mouth, then tries to make sounds and move her tongue in response to the things we say. Melts my heart!!

As I said above, her bumbo arrives today, I am excited to try it out with her!!

Oh, and as promised, some pics of Grace enjoying her tummy mat. She used to hate being on her belly, but I put her on it for a few minutes each day and now she loves it! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 6









19.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









14.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5









15.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5









27.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

Oh amber she is so cute.. gosh lo's grow too fast..

Kizzy wow a tooth already.. where is time going..

Sparkle happy to hear AA is staying put yet..:)

Neffie hope your well not long now.. :)

Hope the rest of you are doing well.. I have my 34 weeks appt this week.. not much exciting to it.. but then i have my tour right after so that should be fun.. and before we know it will be feb.. :)


----------



## neffie

Grand - I have a feeling that's what's going to happen with me too...I have no pressure of any kind so we'll see what happens...:shrug:

Amber - Grace sure seems to be enjoying her tummy mat...her expressions are adorable!

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, in laws will be here this week. Can't wait to see them!! Looks like Coco has decided to wait on them thus far. Hopefully she'll come by this weekend (that's what I'm hoping for at least :winkwink:)....time will tell I guess.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Neffie cant believe you only have 1 week left.. time has gone so fast.. for everyone.. babies are growing so fast.. and pregnanices are going so fast.. slow down lol

Happy 39 weeks Neffie.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Hi girls, teething sucks! That is all!


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - yay! congrats! you made it to full term! AA will not be a preemie like C! woohoo! :wohoo: !!!

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
Sorry I havent posted for over a week. I have been so busy in the last week. But im back now!

Neffie - Happy 39 weeks! cant believe Coco will be arriving any day now! glad she waited until your in-laws arrived. sorry to hear you have to work right up until the birth tho. that sucks!

Lil - Happy 34 weeks for tomorrow. loving your bump pic. its so cute!

Kizzy - yay! well done Georgie for rolling over! how exciting! she is growing up so fast! and i totally know how you are feeling regarding the teething. Freya has been teething since she was 8 weeks old. its hard, isnt it? can I ask you the name of the powder you are using? we are using bonjela gel, but someone else recommended a powder to me, I just dont know the name of it.

Anna - hope you are well.

Bean - aww, Nate is so cute!i love his little smile.

Grey - thanks for popping in. we are still keeping your seat warm. hope you will be joining us soon.

Samb - glad you have started your antidepressants. Hope they start to work soon.

Amber - aww, hun. i totally know how you feel. we are still co-sleeping too. Freya will only sleep in her cot for an hour at a time in the day, and not at all at night. she has slept in bed with me everyday since she was born. yes, it is a no-no. but we need our sleep, so have to do whatever works for us. dont beat yourself up about it, hun. im loving your photos of Grace on her tummy-time mat. Freya also has one with the special cushion, so that her face isnt smooshed into the floor. Grace seems to be enjoying it too. I hope she gets on well with her Bumbo when it arrives. post some pics when you can! 

Grand - hope you are having fun at your baby music and baby massage classes. i bet its nice to get out and meet up with other moms again. good luck with starting Indy's nightime routine. we are starting Freya's this week too. keep us posted!

Imp - well done on the breast feeding! you are doing brilliantly! and dont worry about not being about to express enough to store some in the freezer. I have never been able to put any in the freezer. I only make enough for that day, or maybe the next day, so they go in the fridge. and yes, I can fill a 5oz bottle with each breast (so 10oz altogether). but only first thing in the morning when my breasts are at their fullest. at other times in the day, I can fill a bottle using both breasts (so 2.5oz out of each). keep up the good work!

Vix - glad to hear Libby has finished her meds and is feeling much better. and its lovely that you are enjoying your baby massage sessions.

Milos - great to hear from you! im interested to hear more about your sleep training. how wonderful that Callum is sleeping so well now. glad you and your Chunky Monkey are having such a lovely time with the baby massage and swimming sessions.

Hello to anyone I have missed :hi:

xx


----------



## shelleney

AFM: i returned to Slimming World last monday. I found it sooo hard to get back into the habit of eating healthily again. I have spent the last year "eating for two" and not even thinking about what I put in my mouth. So its been really hard saying "no" to takeaways, cakes and all the junk food. I followed the plan about 50% of the time, and was naughty the other 50%. so when I went to get weighed yesterday, I was expecting the worst - but I lost 2lbs! what a surprise! so can you imagine how much I could've lost if Id followed it 100%? lol

Freya had her first set of immunisations last Thursday. She obviously screamed when the needles went in, and it broke my heart. but she surprised me by calming down within 5 minutes, and she was fine after that. I got her home, fed her, and snuggled up in bed with her. she fell asleep immediately, and slept for 6 hours straight! bless her! but she has been fine ever since, luckily.

We are currently trying to get Freya to sleep in her cot. Everyday last week, I put her down for her morning nap (1 hour long), and she managed it every day. This week, I am putting her down for her afternoon nap (3 hours long). Yesterday she only managed an hour. but today she has done 90 minutes so far, and she is still asleep. so hopefully we are making progress. We are also starting a nightime routine - bath at 6.30pm, feed at 6.45pm and bed at 7pm. I will keep you posted....

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Well done on 2lbs shell that's brilliant, great start! I am back on my fitness pal this week, 10lb to lose from Pre preg and another 10 to get down to where I was when I lost weight 18 months ago (don't even want to think about the other pounds I'd need to lose to be considered "normal" weight) so I am going to try to do it in stages! 

Neffie, not long now honey, glad your inlaws will be with you, hope bubba makes an entrance on time to spend some qt with them :) lil and sparkle glad you girls are doing well too, home straight now!!

Amber and shell, really fab that your baby girls are spending some nap time in their cots, great progress, small steps but we are all getting there :)

Hi to everyone else, hope you and babies are well.

Afm, much better night for G tonight, she's been in bed since 10 and it's gone 4 and I've only been in to her twice, once fir dummy and once for gel so she is doing well. Yesterday was horrible she would be fine one minute then just scream out in pain and look really sad, heart breaking :( we spent all day chilling and I just tried to encourage her to sleep a lot and let her take what she needed from her bottles (only about 4oz per feed). I gave her some water too. Last night I m gave her Ashton and parsons powder, anbesol gel and nurofen and the combination of all three seems to be working. Shame I can't give Neil something for his snoring then I wouldn't be wide awake and on the sofa!! Ffs. 

I am going on a baby first aid course tonight run by our sure start centre, should be good! Then baby massage starts on Tuesday :) was going to start swimming this week but I think I'll wait til her teeth feel better, poor little mite xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- have you considered an amber necklace? I think there are a few threads about them in the 'natural parenting' section. I used one with C and it saved us. His first teeth were awful but after we started using it things were much better...

Shell- that's great weight loss! Well done. Don't put too much pressure on yourself remember that feeding can take a lot of energy!!

Amber- well done on the cot time!! It was something I always struggled with with C. She looks like she's loving tummy time too which is so great!!

Neffie- nearly nearly there!! Hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable. I know how I'm feeling and it must be worse as time goes on...

Lil- hope you're doing well 

Sam- how are the anti d's going? Well done for getting help x

Hi to everyone I've forgotten, sorry x

Afm- we are term!!! Thank you so much for all your thoughts. I really can't believe we've made it... Still v uncomfortable and contracting once every hour or so... Waiting is tough but we all have to do it, I just want to cuddle my baby girl!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Congrats on Full Term! :flower: Anytime now...I totally get impatience at the end.

*Kizzy* - I second the amber necklace I know a bunch of moms who've had great success with it! It can't hurt. Wow tons of activities planned for your girl she'll be sleeping like a dream after all that.

*Shell* - Excellent job on weight loss - I'd say taking it slowly is the best way for your body and if you;re breast feeding. Can I just say how jealous I am of Freya's sleep habits :sleep: Your crib training seems to be working like a charm.

*Amber* - Don't beat yourself up about co-sleeping - it's actually quite normal as long as it doesn't bother you. I think it's wonderful she gets crib naps in the day and if it helps her to sleep with you at night that's fine. She is too cute on her mat!

*AFM*: Baby massage was yesterday and Indy lasted about half the class before breaking down and wanting a feed :dohh: It was still nice and I learned some techniques that I can use at home. I'm really worried about how much he still feeds :nope: 14 times in 24 hours - sheesh that's newborn style. I've been told to try and withhold feeding him but when I do he cries bloody murder and turns red and gets so upset he ends up coughing and choking so I can't do that. I feel like all the other 3 month olds eat tons less :shrug: Don't know what I should do really? Just ranting a bit I guess. Here some recent pics:


Spoiler


Surprised and chunky!

Working out with mommy's exercise ball - loves kicking it!

1st time we put him in a high chair - he was bursting with joy.​


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks ladies, I am thinking about the Amber beads, I only worry that they might irritate her eczema as she gets it round her neck and ankles (one of my friends baby wears an anklet). Will research a bit more and see what I can find out, much better night last night and she has just drunk a full 6oz bottle for the first time in a few days which is great :)

Grand, can't really help on the feeding Hun, sorry, I get that it's hard not to feed when they are screaming for it, it's a hard ober, I hope you can work it out xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ps LOVE indigos pics, what a gorgeous boy!!! Xx


----------



## grandbleu

They have bracelets as well *Kizzy* :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - sorry to hear G is suffering :( but glad to hear her concoction of drugs is helping her. and great news that she slept from 10-4 with just a couple of "pop-ins". she is doing really well. Let us know how tonight's first aid course goes. and baby massage next tuesday sounds great!

Sparkle - sorry to hear you are getting uncomfortable with the hourly contractions. It must be tough, especially with C to look after. I bet now that AA is term, and is allowed to come, she wont! lol. come on AA - Mummy, Daddy and big brother want to meet you now! (and the FF girls wanna see your pics!)

Grand - glad that the first half of baby massage went so well. i bet it was lovely. hmm, im not sure what to say about the feeding? are you still exclusively breastfeeding? im pretty sure breastfed babies feed more often than formulafed babies, because the milk goes through their system quicker and doesnt hang around in their belly keeping them full. I have started comination feeding Freya. She empties both breasts, and then I give her a 2oz bottle of formula. It keeps her fuller for longer. But obviously I understand you perhaps not wanting to offer formula at all. I was very "anti-formula" for the first 2 months, but now I realise that she is still getting the goodness of my milk, but with a full tummy too....

AFM: Wow! we had an amazing day "sleepwise" yesterday. Freya took her 3 hour afternoon nap in the cot!! and then at night, she went down in her cot at 6.30pm, and woke up at 11.30pm! (I only had to go in once to put her dummy back in) I then co-slept with her for the rest of the night. But it was amazing for me and OH to have the whole evening to ourselves, and to know that our little girl was asleep in her cot in her own room. I am one very happy Mummy! :)
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Yay!!! Well done Freya!!! Xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Grand - completely forgot to say "Indigo is gorgeous!!"
I adore the new pics of him, especially in the high chair. *Hmm, maybe I should buy Freya a high chair?*
He is such a cutie! :)
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - Indigo was beaming when we put him in - He still needs a bit of help to sit up in it as he isn't totally strong enough but he just loved being a "big" boy (I'm sure Freya will love feeling like a "big" girl as well) - We had to buy a high chair sooner or later so since we don't have the bumbo we decided to go right for a high chair (Ikea so not super expensive). As for feeding not totally ready to give him formula as you guessed :winkwink:...I think you're right that BFeeding babes just feed more often - Sometimes I'm fine with that but other times it drives me bonkers :wacko: WOW I'm super impressed by all that sleep...I'm lucky if Indy sleeps from 9pm to 1am without interruption. Sounds like Freya's transitioning well.

*PS.* In other exciting news I got my period today...YIPEE...kinda kidding there but OH and I have decided we are going to NTNP for number 2 since time is ticking and it took 2-3 years to get our wee Indigo...anyone else thinking about another or are we the only crazy ones?


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning Ladies!

Lil--Happy 34 weeks hun! Hope your doc appt and tour went well! Be sure to fill us in!!

Neffie--Hope all is well and that you are enjoying your time with the inlaws! Cannot wait for little Coco's arrival!! Thinking of you!!

Sparkle--HAPPY TERM!!! :yipee::happydance: I am so happy for you, it has to be such a relief to have made it!! Keep us posted on how you are progressing!! Thinking of you too!!

Kizzy--aww hun, so sorry to hear G's having a hard time with teething. I wish I had words of wisdom to share. I hope all the other ladies' pointers and tips help, I know that I am taking notes for when Grace starts teething!! Hope your first aid course went well!

Shell--Wow, awesome news on your weight loss hun, that is fabulous!! I have seemed to finally bottomed out on the post-pregnancy weight loss myself as my weight has not moved in a week and a half, so that means I have to start doing something about it!!  I am hoping that when I return to the office in 3 weeks that it will help (I am more disciplined at work about my eating habits. Being at home, I find myself snacking a ton on chocolate and other goodies, which I am sure is not helping me lose the weight!!) Glad Freya only had a little cry with her immunizations--Grace did the exact same thing, a startled scream and then once she was snuggled back in my arms, all was well with the world!!

I am amazed at how well you are doing with Freya's sleep routine, that is fabulous!! I'm really trying to work on Grace's daytime routine right now with her going into daycare soon--I know they will put her in a crib (and not a swing, makeshift boppy bed, mommy's arms, etc.) for sleeping, so I have to get her used to it!! Bedtime will come after I get her comfortable sleeping in it I think. 

Have any recent pics of Freya?

Grand--omg, how cute is Indy?!? He looks SOOO much like you in that first picture, I think he definitely has your eyes, I can so see you when I look at him! And what a biggie boy in the High Chair!!! We have a high chair given to us from our friends in Baltimore, I had not thought to try Grace in that yet, will have to get hubbie to dig it out this weekend!!

On breastfeeding, I may have an answer for you--my lactation consultant told me that breastfeeding babies fed exclusively from the breast do tend to eat more often, so do not fret over it! Over the past couple of weeks I have been weeding down how often I feed Grace from the breast (because she will be in daycare soon) and instead give her bottles of expressed milk--this has cut down her number of feeds considerably--I think it is because she gets more quantity wise out of a bottle feed than a feed straight from the breast, so she fills up more quickly, whereas a breast feed is a gradual fill. We are still giving Grace only breast milk, via breast or bottle, but we do keep a container of formula on hand just in case--with her getting bigger and going through growth spurts, I want to make sure that I have backup if we run out of milk. I have managed to stash away a few packs of 3 oz frozen breast milk though in the past 2 weeks (daycare asked us to bring a couple in), so we have that too. Have you continued trying to express hun?

On TTC again, DH and I are absolutely going to try for another! I would LOVE to NTPN right now but, due to my having a C-Section, the doctor recommended we wait about a year to start trying again so my uterus has time to fully heal and be able to support another pregnancy. I am not sure we will wait quite that long (given how long it took us to get Grace, as well as my age at 37, I am not a spring chicken!), but probably at least 6 months or by next fall. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Hi to all you other ladies, hope moms, babes and mummies to be are doing well!!

AFM: Grace's bumbo chair came, she loves it! I only put her in it for a few minutes at a time right now as her head does still roll a little bit (she is not keeping it steady ALL of the time, so when her head starts to roll, I take her out of it). Thank you ladies for recommending it! I also got a cute little brown cover for it and the tray! I will share pictures as soon as I get them loaded up.

Grace had a growth spurt yesterday, poor dear. Was up all day crying and starving for food. I hope she is able to relax a bit today, she is currently sleeping in her swing, and I am NOT about to disturb her! haha


----------



## kizzyt

Wow grand, back to the two week wait etc again then hehe! I bet you'll get preg quickly as you're expecting not to and you're meant to be really fertile for 6 months after childbirth, good luck Hun!! I am terrified of getting pregnant again, taking my pill religiously (not that we've had much action, we've only done it once and I've had my period the last 11 days!!), we don't want any more so defo not thinking about trying :) one of my friends had her first in may 2011 and her second is due July 2012 so just a 14 month gap :)


----------



## neffie

Shell - Hope Slimming World is going well. Great job on the weight loss! And I too am jealous of Freya's sleeping routine. Well done! :thumbup:

Kizzy - Hope Georgina feels better soon. I'm sure you'll learn tons at the first aid course...and I'm sure you're excited about the baby massage.

Sparkle - Happy term!...so glad that AA has decided to stay put. Not long now..

Grand - Indy is such a cutie! How precious are his dimples. :cloud9: That's great that he's already loving the high chair so much. Sorry to hear that you're still feeling the blues with BFing, but it is true that babies who are exclusively breast fed tend to eat more. It will get better I'm sure. Good luck with the NTNP...the excitement continues! :winkwink:

Amber - Glad to hear that Grace is enjoying the bumbo. Look forward to seeing pics. I can't believe it's almost daycare time for her. I hope it's as smooth of a transition as possible. 

Lil - Happy 34 weeks!

:hi: to anyone I missed.

AFM, still managing to make it to the gym a few times a week. Everyone is saying that I'm crazy still showing up, but I figured it doesn't hurt if it makes me feel better, right? Not feeling any change yet....no pressure down below, no noteworthy contractions to speak of so it really is a guessing game. Have an appt tomorrow, so let's see if that sheds some light to the situation.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for all your 34 weeks wishes.. :) Going so fast.. 

Grand Indigo is just so cute.. love the smile in the highchair.. and yes i think at this point you are the only crazy one.. lol but then im still pregnant.. lol Give me a few months and i will want my last one.. :) but not gonna for a bit, as i am still a spring chicken lol-25 years old..

Neffie yay for 39 weeks your almost there.. and yay for still working out.. gives you something to stay busy with too.. and you may as well stay as fit as you can..

Sparkle so happy to hear you made it term.. that is wonderful.. :)

Kizzy-Amber-Shell-Bean and anyone i missed hope your all doing well and so are those cute little babies..

Anna-how are you doing.. hope your well and baby is well.. stay team yellow or find out gender.. :)

AFM-Im doing well.. 34 weeks today and have my checkup with the dr.. Have been having bh's and pain down there with some pressure at some points.. so we will see if the dr wants to check me or not.. if not i guess we wait and see if anything more comes of it.. or he will for sure at my 36 week.. wait and see.. Then after my appt its my tour.. getting excited for it all..

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Beanwood

OMG so many posts. I have read all of them.

Grand - Indy is so lovely. I too love the one in the highchair especially. I have that highchair - ikea.....

As for more i think I have already said that there will be no more for me. My dh has said no way. To be fair I don't think that I do want anymore but I am sad about it. I gave all my maternity clothes away the other day. BOO HOO. I do have 3 gorgeous boys though... I have spent over 5 years ttc with all of them together so now want to enjoy my children without the stress. Pretty sure if my dh said he would I would though..... But he won't... He is 41 and I am 35 .....XXX

Lil - 34 weeks - Woohoo

Sparkle - Congrats on full term.

Neffie - hope yourt appointment goes well tomorrow.

Amber - glad that grace likes the bumbo.

Shell - great news on freya sleeping and your weight loss.

Little Nate was weighed yesterday and he was 10 lb 11. Little tubba. He is sparked at the mo. The last few nights he has slept in his crib next to the bed until about 1.00 am, then after a feed staying in with me. I am falling asleep then though so think if i could sta awake i may be able to get him back in. Will try..

Hi to everyone else.... XXXX


----------



## shelleney

Grand - wow, NTNP already? you are so brave! lol. i bet you fall pregnant immdediately and have a 2012 baby! haha. good luck hun. AFM: i wanna wait til Freya is 2 or 3 before we have another one. im only 24, and OH is 32. so we have plenty of time. and we seem to fall pregnant very quickly - 1st month of TTC with Baby C, and 2nd month of TTC with Freya. so NTNP would be very dangerous for us... lol.

Amber - its great that you managed to lose so much weight without trying. so im sure that when you return to work, and start eating healthily again, the weight will start to drop off once again. good luck avoiding the chocolates. lol. aww, i cant wait to see pics of Grace in her Bumbo. Freya loves hers. she goes in for about 15 minutes at a time, as she has excellent head control. sorry to hear Grace was so upset yesterday. i hope she is feeling better today.

neffie - wow, its great that you are still going to the gym! i take my hat off to you. im sure it will help you during labour and delivery to be fit and healthy. and it should also give you energy to look after a young baby on little or no sleep! well done you! 5 days til your due date! eek!

Lil - ooh, those symptoms sound promising - although I hope you hang in there for another 3 weeks and make it to term. hope your checkup with the doctor went well today.

Bean - great news on Nate's weight gain. he's doing really well! and well done Nate for sleeping in your crib! clever boy!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. had my 34 week appt and had an internal due to contractions and pain and such down below.. am 1cm dilated.. dr said he thinks it will still be a few weeks though so hoping he is right.. lol.. did the gbs in case baby comes early.. next appt is feb 1st, so last two weeks.. will have another internal if i have been contracting.. which im sure i will be since i have been for awhile on and off.. wait and see now..


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: all,

Just wanted to say Hello - I do keep up with this thread but just don't post really.
I am so pleased for all you new mummies - your babies are all gorgeous :cloud9:

Good luck *Neffie *and *Sparkle *- hope your babies come soon and can't wait to see updates and photos.

I'm well and still staying positive even though I am still waiting for my first AF since the ERPC, its been 15 weeks. I am off to the docs next week to see what they are prepared to do about it.

I will leave you with a pic of my baby (for those of you who don't already know) I got a puppy...

He's called Milo and I love him dearly...
 



Attached Files:







MILO4.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *New*! :wave: Sending tons of dust your way - Milo is a cutie pie - is he a cuddly puppy? I hope you get your period back real soon and I'm glad you're going to the doc's right away to see what's going on.

*Lil* - Wow 1 cm already!...sounds like you're on your way but I hope your wee one stays tucked in safe a couple more weeks.

*Bean* - So cool you have the same high chair - cheap as chips but does the job! Nate sounds like another chunky monkey on this thread.:baby:

*Neffie* - that's awesome you are still working out - it should make labor and pushing easier and recovery as well...doesn't the waiting game suck? The day I started labor I was in tears thinking I'd be pregnant forever:dohh:

*Shell* - You're so lucky that you've got so much time...I would wait as well but at 35 I think I need to start as soon as possible...wow you are super fertile...1-2 months ttc each time is amazing! 

*Kizzy* - Although we are going to be NTNP we have definitely got to have more action LOL...1 time since birth isn't going to cut it :wacko: Do you mind me asking why you've decided to stop at one? Just curious :flower: The whole ttc, pregnancy, birth roller coaster scares me but we decided we really want 2 kids...if it doesn't happen though I won't be greedy - I love Indy so much and feel blessed to have him after my loss.

*Amber* - You are always a jewel of information for breastfeeding and expressing. Thank you so much. I'm a bit ashamed I haven't expressed since my first dismal attempt but I need to start again! I've got my bottles all ready to be filled up. Glad Grace loves her Bumbo...growth spurts are killers aren't they...next one up is 4 months!

Bisous to all - and thanks for all your lovely comments about Indy! :blush: Makes a momma proud. We've got our 2nd jabs/vaccines this morning....wish us luck...I'm always more nervous than Indigo


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for the dust Grand, I definitely need it.
Yes, Milo is a cuddley puppy but only when HE wants a cuddle. When hes in full on play mode, there's no catching him.
But I love it when he's sleepy and he tucks his mode under my chin for sleepy time and cuddles.

Indy is very cute, (I love that first pic, he's growing up quick!) Hope his jabs go ok and it doesn't distress him too much


----------



## shelleney

Hi New :hi: thanks for popping in. Milo is lovely. Good luck with your Docs appt.

Good luck for your jabs today Indy (and Mommy!) :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie-- I thnk it is so awesome that you are able and still do go to the gym, that has to be so healthy for you and Coco! It will also help keep you disciplined for when you are able to start exercising again after Coco is here! Hope your appointment goes well today!

Lil-- 1cm already! I have a feeling you may not end up needing that induction! Hope bubs stays put a couple of more weeks for you!

Bean--Hooray for Nate's weight gain, that is wonderful news! And I have the same issue as you with Grace's middle of the night feed--I end up falling asleep, sometimes with the bottle still in my hand!!

New-- :hi: Thanks for stopping by hun! Milo is such a gorgeous little fella, and he looks like he has a very spunky personality!! I hope you period shows soon, looking forward to some more 2012 babies from our Femmes!

Grand--Hope Indy's jabs go well today. :hugs: I hear you on the TTC issue--had I not had a section, we probably would have started NTNP this summer (once Grace is 6 mos), but instead we have to wait a bit longer. We want 2 children as well, and I hope to have our second before I turn 40. If it is not in the cards, however, like you, I feel blessed enough to have Grace!

AFM: still some growing pains, so lack of sleep at the moment. She is currently snuggled up on my chest, I wish I could be more comfort to her at these times!!! Not sure I ever mentioned it, but Grace developed a hernia in her belly button (where the cord was attached), that would swell and cause a large bump there (which I suspect is why she hated tummy time so much). The doctor said it should eventually go away, and I am happy to say that the last 2 days, there has been no bump, and her belly button is starting to look somewhat normal! phew! If it didn't go away, she would have needed surgery at age 5 to correct it, so I am quite relieved!! 

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I am pretty confident i will make it to my next appt in 2 weeks.. just who knows after that.. dr said he thinks a few more but thats a guess so its a waiting game.. would love to make it to full term.. seems like everything goes so much fast the second time around..

New milo is soo cute.. hope your period starts back up soon..

Grand good luck with the ntnp, hope it catches sooner than later.. and hope indy's shots go well..

Amber happy to hear about the hernia going away.. hope it stays gone.. :)

Neffie hope the appt goes well today.. keep us posted..


----------



## kizzyt

New, thanks for popping in, love all the pics of milo you put on fb :)

Amber, hope grace is ok, glad it seems to be correcting itself xx

Grand, of course you can ask why we will only have one, it's a funny one really, I am one of 4 and OH is one of 3 so we both have quite big families so there is a part of me that feels we should have another so georgie has someone to play with but having had the m/c and then not having G til I was almost 36 I just feel really grateful to be blessed with a perfect little bubba and want to fully enjoy her and be able to completely invest in her, you know? From a practical standpoint we'd have to move house withanother one and I am hoping to go back part time to work which would also be harder with two (childcare etc). Then there is pregnancy and labour.. I loved being pregnant (except the last two weeks overdue) but I did not enjoy labour at all and fond it really hard and I just don't really want to go through that again. Neil feels the same, he doesn't want any more abd we are lucky in that almost all my friends have babies within a few years of georgie's age so she has lots of little friends to play with and we will holiday with other couples and their babies etc so hopefully she won't miss out :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand. On the breastfeeding, I was having the same issue where Alia was feeding all day it felt like! I have been doing some research and I'm not sure if you've heard of for milk and hind milk. But apparently the milk we produce that sits in the breasts (for milk) is lower in fat... Then there is the hind milk which takes a bit longer for the baby to get nursing, the milk that you feel come in as you nurse (hind milk) its higher in fat etc. anyway long story short the hind milk fills them up more and keeps them satisfied longer. Alia wasn't getting the hind milk and therefor eats more frequently and her stools were runny and green. I wasn't leaving her on long enough, I was afraid also of her learning to use me as a soother (we don't give her a pacifier). I've started to let her eat till she comes off herself (which can be an hour or more sometimes) but she now can go a few hours between feedings and her stool is the yellow oatmeal stuff it should be. For me when she is actually getting the hind milk it burns and this is why i would take her off as it kinda hurts. But now that I know it has really helped to leave her on. Maybe you are experiencing the same kind of thing? Perhaps your lo is not getting enough hind milk and therefor not full very long?? Have a look into it you can go on www.llli.org its a lactation international support group and has a lot of useful information. maybe this will help?

Also on the more children thing we definitely want one more, not sure yet when though. I was thinking I'd give it one year before we try again. I want to make sure I get all the weight off from this pregnancy at least before we try again. I still have about 10lbs to go. But I'm not on any protection yet either so I guess anything could happen. (even though we are using the pull out method for now)


----------



## neffie

Bean - Look at Nate...he's growing up so fast! Already 10 lbs...That's great that he's getting used to sleeping in his crib...hope it continues that way.

Lil - Looks like you're on your way. :thumbup: Hope peanut stays put for a little longer so you make it to term.

New - :hi:. Thanks for stopping by. Hope the :witch: makes an appearance soon. Good job on making the appointment...hope they can get you some answers. And Milo is such a cutie! Is it me, or has he already grown so much since you posted a pic of him the last time?

Grand - Hope all went well with Indy (and you :haha:) at his vaccine appt today.

Amber - Sorry to hear about the hernia, but looks like it's on it's way out the door. It's definitely a relief if you can avoid the surgery down the road. Hope she feels better soon, and the two of you can get some rest.

AFM, still 50% effaced, but 1 cm dilated so I guess I have made some progress since last week. The wait continues...:coffee: Next appt is on Monday along with an ultrasound if she hasn't made an appearance by then.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for 1cm dilated Neffie your on your way.. and 50% effaced is good.. means things are happening.. unlike me which is good lol.. 

So is Monday your due date then.. ? Hope you go this weekend.. but if not hope soon for you.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Bumbo pics as promised! (We have the pink bumbo, but I bought the brown cover to go overtop it!)
 



Attached Files:







P1010009.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









P1010010.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









P1010007.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









P1010018.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









P1010055.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Amber she is so dang cute.. look how alert she is already.. :)


----------



## neffie

Amber - She looks so comfy in her bumbo. Look at her posing for the camera. Too cute! :kiss:


----------



## kizzyt

Gorgeous Amber :)

Does anyone else's baby love their mobile phone? G loves mine, she will stare at it for ages, and she loves the telly too plus her dads laptop! Haha


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Kizzy--Grace LOVES my Ipad--I loaded up some Baby Einstein videos and some children's books (that are interactive) and showed her how that if she touches things, the book changes, and now whenever I have her on my lap with the Ipad, she wants to hit it, lol! She has not shown any interest in phones--but my niece was crazy about mobile phones when she was a baby, so much so that my brother gave her an old one of his to play with.

Neffie--I hope CoCo comes this weekend for you!! FX'd!!

IMP--what you say makes a lot of sense. My lactation consultant told me something about foremilk and hind milk with expressing and how full the breast is. If the breast is full (like for me in the mornings), the milk that comes out first will be clearer and watery (foremilk), and as I empty out the breast, the milk turns thicker and less transparent (hind milk). Since I express each attempt until I am empty, I get both fore and hind milk in the bottles for Grace. It makes sense that the thicker milk would have more fat in it and therefore be more filling. I will have to check out your link, thank you for sharing. I feel really lucky that I managed to find a lactation consultant (after going through SEVERAL) who has shared so much info with me that has worked wonders for me and that I can share with you guys! I have to admit that I was terrified that I would not be able to breastfeed Grace or provide for her in that way when she was born. It helps to know that we are not alone in our fears and that there are ways to tackle problems that arise to help us continue providing for our little ones in the way we desire. 

AFM: Speaking of breast milk, I have been stocking up when I can, took a look in the freezer this morning and I have 6 bags of 3-4 oz milk stored! :happydance: Did not realize I was that well stocked! A bit relieved as I am worried about keeping up when I go back to work. 

Thank you for the lovely comments on the pictures of Grace in her Bumbo, like her belly mat, she enjoys it more and more each time we use it!

Hope all of you ladies have a great Friday and weekend! We are actually taking the tree down finally this weekend, Grace loved looking at the ornaments so much that we left it up another couple of weeks (thank goodness it is an artificial tree, haha!)


----------



## shelleney

Happy Saturday everyone :hi:

neffie - hope things happen for you this weekend. Cant believe your due date is on Monday! Good luck!

Amber - sorry to hear about Grace's hernia. but glad to hear its cleared up on its own, and that she wont need surgery. she looks adorable in her bumbo, by the way, and such a little poser! and well done on the frozen milk!

Imp - glad things are going well with the breastfeeding. but be careful with the pull out method - or Alia could have a littlew brother or sister sooner than you'd planned! lol.

AFM: i threw a surprise baby shower for my best friend last night. she is 37 weeks today, so her baby should be here any day now. I cant wait for Freya to have a little baby friend.

Hope you are all well ladies :)

xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Girls :hi:

I'm still here. Walked my butt off this weekend, but nothing happening yet...have had a few irregular contractions, but nothing to run home about. Have an ultrasound and appt today, so let's see what they say. Although I'm not too keen on getting a sweep, I'll definitely be asking the question to see what the options are. I'm just hoping she'll come on her own. She does need to hurry up now....everyone's getting super antsy to meet her. The calls and messages are starting to pour in. :blush:


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Due Date Neffie! Come soon, Coco, we all can't wait to meet you!!
:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy due date Neffie... cant wait to hear about your appt.. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Shell yeah I've been a little nervious about that's also. Lol. But I guess if it does happen its not the end of the world. We do wan another anyways :)

Niffie. I had the sweep the day before my due date. And I think that's why I had Alia on her due date. It wasnt bad. I wasnt keen on it either. But I'd do it again next time. Good luck hope you have lo in your arms soon!


----------



## Beanwood

Happy due date Neffie.

Hi all Hope you are all well. XX


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: HAPPY DUE DATE, NEFFIE & COCO! :wohoo:


----------



## sparkle

Happy due date Neffie!!


----------



## neffie

Thanks everyone. I'm 60% effaced, so some progress on that end, but still at 1 cm. Everything was well with Coco during the ultrasound. They've scheduled me for a NST on Friday, and will pencil me in for an induction next Monday if my little diva hasn't made an appearance by that time. :wacko: I really really hope she comes before then, so please send some 'going into labor naturally' vibes my way. [-o&lt; I might ask for a sweep on Friday if she's not here by then.

Does anyone have any induction experiences that did not result in a C-section by the way? At the end of the day, I want what will get her here the safest, but I'm not going to lie...I sure would be a happier camper if I could have a normal delivery.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for some progress.. :) Sending labor dust your way.


----------



## Amberyll23

I have a good friend that went in for an induction with her son and she had him naturally within 12 hours. Remember that you will be going in past your due date, so your body has a much greater chance of responding favorably to induction. I went in a week early for mine due to the GD and my body was clearly not ready, so I have high hopes for you not needing a section!


----------



## shelleney

Come on Coco! we cant wait to meet you!!
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Neffie

I was induced at 7 days overdue and did not have a section. It did take a couple of days to get into labour though. I wish I had known that was a possibilty before I was induced as I had visions of being induced and having him a couple of hours later. I got frustrated because i thought it would happen much faster than I did. Think if they had prepared me to think that it could take a couple of days then i would have been more relalaxed.

The lady in the bed next to me though was induced and then went into labour about 3 hours later. Also no section required)

My friends sister also had a baby last week - she was induced and had baby naturally. 

Theres a few.

Hopefully though you will just go on your own - I did with my first two. Was booked into be induced with my first and went into natural labour the day before. My second I had a sweep at 2 days overdue and had him within the day. XXX


----------



## neffie

Amber/Bean - Thanks! Those stories sound reassuring. I'm hoping that if I do get to the point of being induced, at least my cervix would have made some progress by then, and I can skip the prostaglandin part of the induction. I have to say the sweep is sounding like a awfully great idea right now. I'm almost positive I'm going to ask for it on Friday. Why do I have this feeling I'm not going to go into labor naturally? :nope: I so hope I'm wrong!

I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry, I haven't been posting as much. Just been preoccupied with Coco's anticipated arrival...


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Can't wait to meet Coco! I hope she comes naturally - remember I had 0 signs of labor - it started completely out of the blue. Here's some labor dust though just in case. :dust:

*Sparkle* - How's AA doing???


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie keeping everything crossed for you to go all natural soon.. I would def ask for the sweep first see if that is enought to get things moving.. as thats still a natural way to get labor started..

Hope the rest of of you are well.. 35 weeks for me tomorrow.. 2 more to term :)


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- thinking of you. Really hope you go naturally. Ive also got a few friends who were induced and didn't end up with sections x

We're still keeping on going! I really don't know how... Still contracting off and on. Today this has also been joined by a lot of cramping and lower bck pain. This is going to sound really strange but I feel like I can feel my waters bulging... Like I'm going to pop. This is all such a strange experience for me. I really can't wait for it all to be over. I'm so uncomfortable and I just want my rainbow baby!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Neffie, I had an induction (well 3 altogether) and still had Georgina naturally (with ventouse assistance but no c section) and altho it took 3 days to happen she came out in the end :) like you I didn't want to be induced but at 12 days over I was just desperate for her to come out (my attempted sweeps didn't work either). I hope it all happens on it's own for you Hun xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Niffie fingers crossed you go soon!

Afm Little one has her first jabs today :( not a happy experience. I now have a suckey bebe on my hands.


----------



## shelleney

Wow, Apple Alice and Coco are really making their Mamas wait, huh?

Aww, poor Alia :hugs:

xx


----------



## neffie

Still here. :hissy: Had some strong period type cramps in the middle of the night, so thought that was the start of something. Duh, should have known better... :dohh:


----------



## grandbleu

Sounds promising!:flower: Come on Coco!:baby:


----------



## Beanwood

Just try and remember that all these pains are doing something. Awww big hugs hun ...its soooo frustrating. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Sending you hugs Neffie.. hope coco comes soon for you.. first babies are always the longest to wait.. :)


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- thinking of you. It's so frustrating isnt it!!

Imp- How did Alias jabs go?

Lil- Happy 35 weeks!!

Afm- still pregnant!!!


----------



## milosmum

come on coco we cant wait to meet you! I am sure you will have her soon neffie those period type pains sound promising x

sparkle well done i cant believe aa is still inside! It must be a relief for you but i bet you are desperate to meet her. 

Hope everyone else is well. Off to put the boy to bed xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone!
Hope all Mummies, babies and bumps are well :)

Come on Coco and AA!!!

xx


----------



## sparkle

Quick question ladies...
Did anyone's waters break naturally as their contractions happened. They had to break mine with C and I'm curious to know what it feels like. Did you have any warning? Did it happen with a contraction?

Neffie- how are you today?


----------



## neffie

Coco is still snuggled up in my tummy, and my induction has been set for Monday if she doesn't make an appearance by then. :growlmad: Getting a few period type cramps here and there...I've also had some pinkish discharge so I'm hoping it's my show and things will start to kick into gear before Monday. But then again, it could be the spotting from my internal earlier this week. :shrug:

I'm so torn between going for the induction on Monday and deciding to wait it out until 42 weeks. On one hand, I'm worried about the 'what ifs' of induction...like what if all that Pitocin puts Coco in distress...and I'm forcing her to come out when she's not ready. Then there's the other scenario of taking the chance and waiting it out another week...and worrying about her safety in my womb....

Sparkle - Hope you're doing well. AA might beat Coco to the punch at this rate. :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie i felt that way about being induced at only 7 days over. i worried that he would not be ready. he was obviously fin though. you still have 3 whole days to go on your own though. are you having a sweep tomorrow??? cant remember if you posted that previously. by the way am typing one handed hence no capitals... xxxxxx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Sparkle. I had to have my waters broken, so I dont know what it feels like for them to break naturally. Hope someone else can shed some light....

Neffie - my personal beliefs are that babies come when they are ready, and unless there is a medical reason for induction, you should leave them to come naturally. obviously GD, Pre-eclampsia, etc are good reasons. but i dont think being a few days or a week overdue are good enough reasons - especially when your dates can often be wrong, and therefore the baby isnt actually late at all. just my opinion, dont want to cause any trouble :flower:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - Hope Alia is feeling better now...vaccines are tough for little ones...I hate taking Indy as well but it's for the best later on.

*Sparkle* - My waters broke naturally I suppose as with each contraction I would have a trick of water (delicious! :winkwink:) coming out. There was not crazy moment it just sort of happened that after 12 hours of labor each contraction pushed the liquid out. But apparently they were not totally broken and the nurse took that plastic hook and broke them all the way...so not nice! That was definitely a gush (gross gush!) and it was from then on that my labor took a turn for the worse...I would definitely have NOT artificial rupture of membranes in my birth ideal...I think it would be better to have them go naturally. Good luck hon! I can't believe AA has hung on so long after the initial scares...so good of her.

*Neffie* - You'll be getting lots of advice for sure but do what in your heart you think is best. My two cents (that you can take or leave of course) is I would wait for 42 weeks and get monitored everyday to make sure the placenta is still healthy and Coco is still happy inside. I'm a believer in letting nature take it's course but you do what is best for you and Coco in the end.

I can't wait for some exciting news in the next few days!!!:happydance: Much labor dust and healthy vibes for moms and babes to be! :dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie I was strugling to type post earlier so I will continue.

I had to be induced due to medical reasons. Should have put that in my post. 

Have to say though would have waited if it were not for that. 

It all depends on the reasons why they are inducing you. 

XX Not much help really ...Sorry.

Oh and Sparkle - I had my waters broken also so no help to you either.

Hello everybody else hope you are all well. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies hope your all well..

Sparkle with my dd I didnt feel them break as they broke right as i began pushing and i was in pain already.. good luck though hun.. you can always go in and have it checked..

Neffie-I must agree with the others.. esp with a first baby.. they tend to take quite some time.. I would def try the sweep first and see if that sends things off.. and be monitored, but in the end its your personal decision.. the end is tough.. esp being overdue..


----------



## neffie

Thanks everyone for your input. I still want to believe that my body can do this on it's own. Will speak to the doctor about a possible sweep at my appt tomorrow, and see how things go from there.

I'm still working, and although I feel fine physically (knock on wood!), I sure would be glad if tomorrow was my last day before I start maternity leave. My co-workers are turning into basket cases each day they see me showing up to work. :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Hope all is well!

Sparkle-- my water never broke, so no words of wisdom to share. I can't wait to hear of AA's arrival, so excited for you!!

Neffie--I agree with the other ladies here-- in a perfect world, I would have let Grace come on her own, even if that meant waiting until 42 weeks. My induction was for medical reasons (GD, High Blood Pressure), and C-Section was after 3 days of failed induction drugs, and concern for Grace's health at that point and my ability to deliver her naturally given the concern over her size. My situation was more the exception to the norm. You need to make the decision that you feel is best for you and little Coco. I hope your sweep kickstarts labor for you, and if you DO need the induction, that it goes fast and smooth!:hugs: Oh-and I know what you mean about work--I worked up to the day before my induction--people a work thought I was nuts, lol! (I wanted all my days off to be with Grace though, so I worked right up to the end!)

Imp--hope Alia is feeling better after her shots! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, will try to catch up properly over the next few days!

AFM: Grace has her day care orientation set for next Wednesday and Thursday, and then I am back to work Monday the 6th--so not looking forward to that! :cry:

In some good news, I got my postnatal bloodwork back and I do NOT have Type II diabetes!! Sugar levels and hemoglobin are both well within the normal range, very relieved! phew!

:dust: Labor dust to our soon to be mummies!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Keep checking in to see the arrival of some lo's... Hope they arrive safely and soon!

Afm Alia is feeling better after her jabs thanks for asking everyone. It was deffinatly a really suckey night though. She cried so hard when she got them and such a different cry. One I've not heard and don't want to again. Lol. I couldnt even consol her with the boob at first. It was heartbreaking. She slept on my chest all day after and wouldn't be alone. But as I said she's better now :)


----------



## bethenasia

Hey everyone! I'm still around and still lurking/reading. I'm so excited that more babies will joining us soon!

AFM: Both of us are doing well. SF is measuring right on now that they have officially changed my due date to March 12. She's currently 4.5 lbs and breech. The positioning isn't a concern because they've already scheduled a c section date for us of March 6. MARCH 6th! Hard to believe that by bedtime March 6, I will have my little girl in my arms. And that's only just over a month from now!


----------



## shelleney

Grand - aww, sorry to hear that having your waters broken was such a bad experience for you. My experience was the complete opposite - I loved having my waters broken! I had been in labour for 16 hours and couldnt get past 4cms dilated. so they broke my waters - and I was fully dilated and pushing just 3 hours later!! Isnt it funny how everyone's labours are so different, and how our bodies react so differently to certain procedures?

Amber - great news on your blood work, Hun! so it was just gestational diabetes, and not Type II? excellent! but i suppose you are at risk of developing it in your next pregnancy? Oh no, back to work so soon - you poor thing! I hope Grace gets on well at her daycare trial next week. Will be thinking of you both.

Imp - glad to hear Alia is feeling much better after her jabs. Its heartbreaking to hear them cry in pain isnt it?

Beth - good to hear from you. I cant believe SF will be here so soon!! Good luck, Hun

xx


----------



## neffie

Lil - Forgot to say this earlier, but belated happy 35 weeks!! You're almost there! :thumbup:

Amber - Great news that you don't have Type II diabetes. I'm sure that's a huge relief! Good luck with day care next week...I know it's not going to be easy but I'm sure Grace will settle in soon.

Imp - Glad to hear that Alia is feeling better.

Beth - Good to hear from you. SF will be here in no time!

:howdy: everyone else.

AFM, still here and still undecided about the induction on Monday. Hopefully my appt today will shed some light. Would be nice if Coco makes an appearance this weekend....that sure would solve my dilemna! :dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--so glad to hear Alia is doing better. Watching our little ones get their shots is so hard, and I am sure it was doubly hard for you that she was so upset about them afterwards. Huge hugs to you two! :hugs:

Beth--so good to hear from you and that is awesome news to hear that you and SF are doing so well! Hope you don't mind me asking, but are they going straight to the scheduled C-Section because of your pre-existing Type II? I have a feeling with our next one if I develop GD, they are going to do the same. 

Neffie--Good luck with your appointment today and sending you dust in the hopes CoCo comes on her own this weekend!! :dust:

Shell--yes, it appears it was just gestational diabetes that I had. They were worried I was pre-diabetic at the time I got pregnant with Grace because the GD was diagnosed so early in the pregnancy. I have to be checked again in 4-6 months (just bloodwork). I do have an increased risk now of having GD again in a future pregnancy and developing Type II later in life. 

Hello to everyone, hope you are all well!! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi All 

Beth - wow not long now.

Amber - that is reasurring that they are testing you again though in a few months. They are keeping an eye on things

Neffie - Hope your appointment goes well today. Like you say maybe they can shed some light on things for you. 

Shell, Grand, Milo, Imp, sparkle, Lil, Sam...... Hope you are good.

Having a sad moment - have just put a load of baby things, hats, grows etc.... in the charity bag... some of the little hats are ones that my first wore. I have kept some bits but cant keep it all. Oh well somebody else can get some use out of it all and it help a charity so should be pleased.

Nate has his appointment week today aswell - bit nervous about it. XX


----------



## neffie

Quick update...

No sweep at the appt today. Doc was open to doing it, but couldn't get in there far enough to make it work effectively. However, I'm 2 cm dilated and they said my cervix is very soft and looking favorable. :thumbup: I did express my concerns about the induction, and potentially ending up with a C-Section. They said that they would let me go another week if I chose to, but to keep in mind that the baby would be bigger at that point. Also, since my cervix is looking favorable, there is a pretty good chance that I will deliver vaginally (of course barring any issues during the pushing phase). I was in there for quite a while racking my brain on what to do. Well, turns out that the hospital was fully booked up for inductions all of next week. I definitely did not want to go past the 42 week mark, and neither did my doctor. We did talk through all the potential risks and benefits. So at the end of it all, assuming that nothing happens over the weekend, I will be getting induced on Monday. Anxious about it all, but going in hoping for the best and thinking about coming home with my beautiful Coco! :cloud9:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- that sounds like a really sensible decision. As you are 2cm already I really hope Coco comes over the weekend. Have you been trying all the usual suspects? Ive had 2 spicy curries (yuck!) and eaten 5 pineapples!!
Sending you all the labour dust I can spare!! x


----------



## bethenasia

Amberyll23 said:


> Beth--so good to hear from you and that is awesome news to hear that you and SF are doing so well! Hope you don't mind me asking, but are they going straight to the scheduled C-Section because of your pre-existing Type II? I have a feeling with our next one if I develop GD, they are going to do

I actually have type 1 diabetes (16 years this month!). My c section is partly because of that and partly because of SF's 2 vessel cord. Too many complications can arise from a natural birth in my case that we opted to just do the c section.


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - Yes, pretty much tried everything within reason. Will be going for a long walk again today. How are you feeling? Any more contractions?


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - That's kind of nice that the decision is made for you so you don't have to dwell on it...I think if you have an induction you would be able to have a vaginal birth since you are already so favorable and 2 cm dilated! But I'm still hoping you naturally go into full labor this weekend. :dust:

*Sparkle* - So exciting you are full term and then a bit...AA really stuck in there after all that! Wow I like pineapples but 5 pineapples is a lot - hope you're not getting a tummy ache.

*Amber* - So happy you don't have diabetes following pregnancy! I hope Grace (and you!) do well when she has to do her daycare trial - I'm not looking forward to that step either.

*Beth* - Happy C-section day coming up! That's pretty nice to not fret about the date when it's all been scheduled...so soon - you're part of the second baby boom here!

*Imp* - So glad Alia is feeling better...being with mommy and all cuddled up was all she needed. 

*Shell* - That is crazy that breaking waters was bad for me but totally worked for you...I wish it had been that fast but instead I just stalled. Our bodies are all so different how they react to procedures during labor. 

*Bean* - I'm so sad too - I've been folding up all Indy's clothes that he's grown out of as well...:cry: they grow so fast! I'm trying to find a good organization to give them away to as well as they are practically new and in nice condition for someone else. 

*AFM*: I miraculously expressed (got lucky and my friend gave me her electric pump for free! :happydance: since all you ladies kept saying it's so much better than the manual pumps) 2 ounces and used the Medela Calma bottle and after a moment of whinging Indy downed it in 1-2 minutes...he was still hungry so he had breast after that but I was so happy it worked since he's never had a bottle in his life and we are on the road to happy expressing/bottle days! I feel such relief (and so do my poor sore nipples :wacko:)...*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU* for all your advice and support about expressing - I couldn't have found the courage to keep trying to express/give bottle without you all. :flower:


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies! 
I really need to remind myself to check in every few days :(
Hope your all well! 

As I'm writing


----------



## Vixmar

Dunno what happend there!
As I'm writing this I'm listening Libby screamimg :( we are starting cpntolled crying and its killing me, all my fault buy we rock her to sleep on a evening and she sleeps on sofa until her last feed but now she's at a age where she needs to be in a routine, last night it topk almost a hour, I went up every 5mins n stroked her face and walked away and eventually after tears from both of us it worked. so far tonight its been 20mins and she's now asleep so were getting there,
Is anyone else too soft and will have to do this? 

Also Libby started waking during night for feed this week and is on 80z every 3hours so after speaking to hv I told her I'm trying baby rice.... she didn't try and discourage me but said its advised to leavr her another few weeks.... She's had baby rice once a day since Wednesday and she wolfs it down! Also her sickness has calmed Down tons as the rice lays heavier in her stomach! Going to Gove rove twice a day next week then week after pureed fruit :) x


----------



## grandbleu

*Vix* - I don't think I can do controlled crying just yet...I admire parents that can...I know we'll have to do it at some point because right now I breastfeed Indy to sleep and I can't do that forever. I'm dreading when we'll have to sleep train him but I've heard it's hell for 2-3 nights and then the babes get the hang of going to sleep. It sounds like Libby is catching on by the second night. Wow she's already going on purees/baby foods...I'm going to try to wait till 6 months but my guy is always hungry so we'll see I may begin sooner...I'll see what the pediatrician says at his 4 month check up.


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- I agree it may be harder as Indy falls asleep on boob, Libby is always still awake after feeding, I thought 4months was ideal for us as she isn't yet rolling over or trying to pull herself up and cant et get cought in her cot bumpers and toys.... also with 3 other kids I need it to be over with asap so the other 2 can sleep lol if I didn't have the older two I wouldn't be in such a rush tbh.

X


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Will catch up with you all soon, just wanted to let you all in on my excellent news.....

FREYA IS NOW SLEEPING IN HER COT AT NIGHT INSTEAD OF IN MY BED!!!!!! :dance:

Dont get me wrong, I have loved my 3 months of co-sleeping. But the time was right for me and OH to get our bed back to ourselves, and for Freya to sleep in her own room. She has spent the last 2 nights in her cot, and she is doing really well. She wakes up every 3 hours for a feed (I give her a bottle while she is still lying down, half-asleep). and she is also waking a few times in between feeds (but she just wants me to put her dummy back in, and then she settles again).
It is tiring for me, being up and down all night, but Im hoping things will settle down soon.

Woohoo! we did it!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats shell!! I've been thinking maybe i should get Alia in her own room soon. But I'm just not ready. Lol. I'm dreading the thought that it may mean sleepless nights for mommy again. 

Grand any tricks you used to get Indy to take the bottle? I now have 6 bottles stocked up in the freezer so we can possibly go out for a few hours soon, however Alia wants nothing to do with the bottle. I've had other people try, Ive tried, I've tryed the modella nipple and the tommy tippee nipple. She kinda tries at first but seems she can't latch on the artificial nipple or something. Then gets really angry. I eventually have to give her the Brest. I love being able to Brest feed her so it's not the end of the world and I'm lucky cuz I dont have to go back to work anytime soon so it's ok. But it'd be nice to be able to drop her at grammas for 2-3 hours and go to dinner or something. But she just won't take a bottle!


----------



## sparkle

Really quickly..
Neffie- GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, thinking of you and Coco xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Happy Induction Day!!! :dust: Good luck mommy and Coco!!!

*IMP* - Just quickly...we use the Medela Calma bottle and at first OH tried it and LO was very angry, crying. I took the bottle and him and just cuddled him and told him what a good baby he was and OH took a rattle (the sort of jingle bells sounding kind) and shook it gently and LO got distracted and eventually just started sucking (he was not super happy but once his suction started working and milk was coming - he downed it in like 2 minutes!). Try a distraction technique and I found he actually only takes the bottle from me for the moment.


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck today neffie!! Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck today Neffie and CoCo!!!:happydance:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Quick update. At the hospital....they started me on Pitocin and my water broke shortly thereafter. :thumbup: Contractions are now 2-3 minutes apart and lasting about a minute each but they're manageable thus far. Still 2 cm dilated. Will keep you posted as time permits.


----------



## sparkle

Sounds great Neffie! Well done!


----------



## Beanwood

Thinking of you and coco neffie. XX

Thats fab that things are starting. 

Hi everybody else. X


----------



## Beanwood

Nate had his injections this morning - OMG he screamed the place down. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Neffie.. hope coco comes quicky and easy.. :)

Happy 39 weeks Sparkle.. :)

Bean sorry to hear about nate's shots.. no fun..

AFM-under a month left :) 36 weeks on wednesday and have my appt so will see if anything more has happened since 2 weeks ago.. i sure hope so.. my body is hurting..


----------



## shelleney

Just popping in to say "Good luck Neffie and Coco"!
Sounds like things are moving along great for you, she will be here in no time at all!
Thinking of you lots :hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

Eek neffie you are on your way, it reminds me of me 4 months ago, madness!! V excited for you xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - So excited for you - sounds like the induction is working just great...hope you manage well...we're all rooting for you here! :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Neffie! Can't wait to meet Coco.

Sparkle, can't believe you've got this far. AA must have made herself comfy again.

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Vixmar

Good luck! X


----------



## shelleney

Just popping in to see how you are getting on neffie.... :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Me too, hope all is well!


----------



## grandbleu

Me Three! :haha: Hope you are doing well *Neffie* and *Coco*!!!


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- hope you are enjoying some wonderful time with Coco... X


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 39 weeks Sparkle and AA!! :happydance:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks! I'm still in total shock we've made it this far...


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Sparkle!
Good girl Apple Alice!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - You must be so happy that AA has decided to snuggle in for full-term! Can't wait to hear news from you as well and meet your little princess.


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies. I really can't wait to meet her now. Feel like we've been ready for so long!! I'm going in on Friday to talk about overdue options. Because she's been so low for so long and I have a history of pnd they will probably only want me to go 4 days over. It's so funny to be thinking about her being overdue!! Still having lots of niggly bits so it hopefully won't come to that!!
Shell- well done on getting Freya in her own bed! 
Grand- how's that gorgeous little boy? Still enjoying the massages?
Amber- how are you feeling about Graces settling in days? I always think its harder on the Mummas than babies...
Lots of love to all

Neffie- still thinking of you x


----------



## shelleney

Hey neffie - I hope the reason we havent heard from you is because you are too busy enjoying some precious time with your little girl :cloud9:

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

I keep checking in for news also!! I hope now news is good news neffie!!


----------



## shelleney

Hi there Ladies! :hi: Just catching up with everyone....

Grand - congrats on the expressing! woohoo! so glad that Indy took to the bottle with no problems. he is a clever boy! this means you can maybe have a day/night out sometime soon, and leave Indy with DH. Keep it up Hun!

Vix - ooh, good luck with the controlled crying. its not something I could do, but I hope it works for you. Also, i hope Libby is coping well with the early weaning. I dont plan on starting Freya on solids til she is 6 months old, but obviously Libby needs it now.

Imp - great job on the expressing! 6 bottles in the freezer is great! i hope Alia learns to take the bottle soon, so that you and DH can have a night out together soon.

Bean - aww, poor Nate. Vaccinations are tough for both baby and Mummy. i hope he is feeling much better now.

Lil - Happy 36 weeks! how did your appointment go today? any plans put in place?

Sparkle - Good luck for your appointment on Friday. I hope you dont end up going overdue and having to be induced after all this! haha. Come on AA!!

AFM: Freya has really got the hang of sleeping in her own bed now. 5 nights in a row so far! She wakes every 3 hours for a feed (which is normal for her, but it was much easier for me when we co-slept, as I didnt have to get up to feed her!) and she also wakes a couple of times in between feeds if her dummy falls out. So I am awake quite a lot of the night - which im really not used to! I feel like a new Mum in the early days with a newborn - I never had that experience due to the co-sleeping and breastfeeding. And boy is it tough!! lol. 
In other news - my best friend, who is 38+4 weeks pregnant, has split up with her boyfriend. oops. they were only together for a couple of months before they got pregnant, and the baby wasnt planned, and her boyfriend is only 21. so overall, im surprised they stayed together tjis long. But this is the worst thing that could happen a few days before her due date. So I am on standby to be her birthing partner....

Hi to all the other ladies, bumps and babies :hi:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Shell Hun I know how you feel about it being like the beginning again, teething has completely thrown georgie's routine (of all of about 2 weeks!!) out of the window and we are back to waking up all night and night feeds again, it is sooooo tough, I have been really tearful as I am so tired but luckily my lovely mum and dad had her overnight for me last night and Neil and I got a full nights sleep so I feel like a new woman today! What a difference a night makes eh? Hope Freya settles down soon, she's done brilliantly going into her own room and cot, well done big girl xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## shelleney

Aww thanks Kizzy. i hope Georgie gets back in a routine for you soon 
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all is well Neffie.. :)

36 weeks today.. one more to term.. :) yay appt isnt until later on today.. its only 10 am here and my appt is at 130pm.. so still have a bit.. will update after though on whats been happening.. 

This is the month my baby will be here.. omg.. crazy


----------



## kizzyt

Woohoo lil!! Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been somewhat afk this week, its my last week at home and today was Graces first day of daycare orientation, so have been busy busy!

Beth-thanks, I will be thinking of you and hope your section goes smoothly!

Neffie- I too hope you are now enjoying your first blissful days with coco!

Shell-that is so awesome that you have Freya finally sleeping in her own crib. I really have to start working on that with Grace. Part of the reason I have been putting it off is that I am not looking forward to being up all night again! But I know that it is ultimately for the best, so need to work on it soon before it becomes too late and much harder! I am so sorry to hear about your friend, she is really lucky to have you there for her, and I hope she has a safe delivery when the time comes.

Lil-happy 36 weeks Hun, not much longer to the home stretch!

Kizzy-sorry to hear that G is having a rough time teething, the poor dear. I hope it improves soon! Your parents helping out is wonderful, hard to believe that we would see sleep as the precious thing that it is, but oh yes, what a difference a good night's sleep makes!

Grand-that is fabulous news on expressing and that little Indy took to it! I agree with Shell, I hope it continues to go well for you so that you can take the breaks you need while still ensuring that Indy gets his milk!

Imp-excellent news on the expressing as well-I hope Alia takes to the bottle for you soon and that Grands distraction tip helps!

Vix- hope things are going well with Libby and that the controlled crying is working for you, and what a biggie girl for being able to wean already!

Bean-I hope Nate is feeling better

Sparkle-I can't believe you are 39 weeks already, and I am so, so happy for you that AA decided to stick around and be a term baby! I hope your appointment goes well on Friday, keep us posted!

Afm- grace had her first day of daycare orientation today, and she did fabulous. There are 9 children total in the room, 2 of which are graduating to the toddler room soon. She will be the tiniest one there, the next oldest is six months. I realized today jus how hard this is going to be, DH and I have talked about approaching my work to see if I can work from home a couple days a week. We will see how things go. Tomorrow I actually leave her for a couple of hours, not looking forward to this at all! :cry::cry:


----------



## shelleney

Aww Amber :hugs:
Thinking of you during this very difficult time, Hun
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Check up went well.. still only 1cm so should make it to term.. whcih is a great big plus.. go back in one week for next check.. been contracting a ton since my internal though.. been a bit of a pain.. oh well.. maybe actually doing something now..


----------



## kizzyt

Amber good luck with work Hun, hope they agree xx


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Sorry about being MIA the last few days. But as you suspected, I've been rather busy spending and savoring these precious moments with my lovely Coco. :cloud9: There is truly no other feeling in the world that quite compares to the joy of becoming a mother and seeing and holding your baby for the very first time. Getting all emotional just writing about it...

As much as I would love to be able to share Coco's name with you all, I've decided that Coco would be the best way to refer to her on the forum...long story short, and without going into too much detail, it's for privacy purposes. I hope you guys don't mind...

She was born on Jan 30th weighing 7lbs 6oz and measuring 21 inches long. Will post some pics & my birth story later. Thanks everyone for thinking of me these past few days. :kiss: Will try and catch up properly when I have some free time.


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS NEW MOMMA!!! WELCOME COCO!!!​*


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations Neffie on the birth of Coco. XX


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- many many congratulations on Coco's birth!!


----------



## BellasMummy

Congratulations Neffie!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

Yay Well done neffie and welcome coco!! Xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

:yipee::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS NEFFIE AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE COCO!!!:happydance::yipee:

Enjoy every moment with your precious little girl!:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Neffie on the birth of your darling Coco! :dance:

Can't wait to read your birth story and see your pics.

(and as much as I would love to know her name, I completely respect your wishes of privacy) :flower:

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Well done Neffie! Welcome coco!
Hope all is well x

Amber- I really feel for your situation, but im sure this is harder for you than Grace! I dread picking a nursery for Libby as she screams at everyob,i've never seen a baby like her even my closest freind are unable to pick her up :( 

Hope all you ladies, bumps n babys are well....

Afm....
Libby is doing great with her baby rice and were trying apple and bananas this week! Sickness has reduced amazingly! 

P.s when my 8year old was born the age to start weaning was 3months.... 

She is still draining 8oz every 3-3.5hrs but that's fibe as the few tastes she's having at mo ate just preparing her for real weaning....
As fot the controlled crying we were doing great, but the other night I discovered dh hadn't been leaving her as instructed.... He's been holding her hand.... That isn't the plan! But even with holding her hand she still is only taking 5mkns to nod off so that ok for now! 

X


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
A little update on my appointment yesterday. I am now 2cm dilated! She also did a sweep and I've been really crampy since so hopefully it's doing something...
I'm going back on Monday (my due date!!!) to discuss induction, they'd prefer to go sooner rather than later...


----------



## grandbleu

Good Luck *Sparkle* and *AA*! :dust: That's a really good start already...Are you doing anything at home to help labor progress?


----------



## sparkle

Everything and anything! I've eaten 5 pineapples... Also been spending a lot of time bouncing on my ball...


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Sparkle - super excited for you - come on AA.

Vix - Libby is so cute in her bumbo.

Amber - I really feel for you hun with leaving Grace :hugs:

Hi everybody else hope you are all well.

Nates appointment yesterday - he has to go for a scan to see where the missing testicle is and check for possible hernia. We are waiting for that apointment to come through.

XX


----------



## Vixmar

Sparkle- good luck hope it happens this weekend for ya! If it helps when I was in labour but pains stopped we had sex (tmi) and they started again v strongly and she was born 3hours later lol

Bean- its crap Nates having problems so young :( x


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Vix - I know poor little boy. Not looking forward to a possible operation for him. I know that it is very common though.

Grand - just noticed your siggy - NTNP - WooHoo.. You should be keeping all those clothes of Indy's ready for the next little bambino. I have kept everything and some things are now being used for the 3rd time. 

Off to the charity shop now for the ok stuff and ebay for the good stuff (When I can actually get round to it) XX Actually might just end up taking it all to the charity shop for the sake of a few quid better to go to a good cause I suppose. Have already given my moses basket and stand away as also have a wooden crib which he likes better now. I can pull it right up to the side of bed and see him really easy. XX

Anyone else Freezing.....XXXXX


----------



## kizzyt

Awww bean, poor Nate, hope his scan results are ok xx

Sparkle, soooo exciting, your baby girl is on her way honey, yay!! X

Afm still in teething hell, poor G is not sleeping well night or day really and is literally shoving her hand in her mouth as much as she can as it must bring some relief. I don't like giving her medicine too often but gave her calpol earlier and will give nurofen later if it carries on, she is so tired she has bags under her eyes but she is really having trouble getting to sleep and staying asleep :( on the plus side we started baby rice on thurs and she loves it!! Can't get on the spoon quick enough haha! I am going to a weaning course on weds to find out more. Last Injections this thurs too, meant to be the worst ones but she has been fine on the others so fingers crossed she will be ok!

And yes, bloody freezing!! Xx


----------



## grandbleu

Freezing and I'm in the south of France...brrrrr...:cold:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - You will make an excellent birth partner to your friend...that really sucks about her boyfriend but to be honest I think it's really nice to have a strong woman helping you during labor. So happy Freya is taking to her cot - We have Indy in the same room (in his own crib) so trips for feeding aren't too much a problem...is Freya in a separate room now as well?

*Vix* - That's great your girl Libby is eating so well...I can't wait to introduce foods to Indy...I'm thinking avocados will be his first as I'm obsessed with them. Does your CIO method work for daytime naps...Indy can be nursed to sleep at night and go right into the crib but daytime forget about it :dohh:

*Kizzy* - Here at the pharmacy people use Camilia (maybe they have that in the UK - it's homeopathic...I'm picking some up on Monday so I'll let you know the ingredients...that way you won't be giving Georgie drugs all the time) for baby's teething...Have you tried a teething ring or the amber necklace yet? Sorry she and you are having a rough time of it! :hugs:

*Amber* - That must have been so hard to leave Grace during her trial period...how's her mood? does she cry or seem happy? I'm so worried about that step as well. Have you approached work yet about remaining at home a couple days a week? I'm asking my work for part-time as well and waiting for the response. 

*Bean* - Yes indeedy - we're off NTNP for number 2!!! Crazy but we don't have all the time in the world (I'm 35 now!...advanced maternal age apparently :wacko: even if I don't feel it and I convince myself I don't look it either LOL). I'm definitely keeping clothes for the moment and crossing my fingers we get another bundle in the next year or two...I must be mad...one is hard enough but we really want a brother or a sister for Indy. We do the same thing with the crib...right at the end of our bed...it's perfect! Good luck with Nate's appointment...I'm assuming that the testicle would just be an undescended one...where else could it be? I hope that whatever the result that it's a simple procedure to help him. 

*AFM*: Massage is going great! The third session he actually made it through the whole body massage without crying or wanting a feed...miracle! Now I've made it part of our nighttime routine and I think he really likes it - Now if only I could get him to give me a full body massage then we'd both be happy campers. :winkwink: I'm still expressing as well and get between 2.5 - 4 ounces in the morning which I use sometime during the day with Indy - I need to start saving some though so maybe I'll do every other day of giving the bottle so he's used to it and then the other day save it in the freezer for later.)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Neffie on the birth of little coco.. cant wait for the birth story and some pics.. :)

Good luck Sparkle, crazy how you were on bed rest and now you may go to your due date..eekk.. :) So exciting though.. :)

Bean-hope the appt for nate goes well.. I agree with the fact is has to be and undescended one hope all goes okay and there isnt a hernia too.. poor guy.. sending him some hugs.. and you too..

Amber-hope your doing well and leaving her wasnt too hard.. although im sure it was..

Kizzy-fxed the teething hell ends soon.. so hard on both mommy and baby..

Vix-happy to hear Libby is doing so well.. and the crying method is working like a charm now.. you are one strong woman, and look at what you have to show for it... a sleeping baby.. :) Hope im stronger this time around.. as my dd was in our bed for about 2 years.. eekk..

Grand-yay for indy making it through without crying.. happy the massage is helping at bedtime.. so nice to find things our babies like.. who knows maybe you will get lucky and first time ntnp will get that sticky baby number 2.. :)

Imp-hope Alia is doing well..

Shell-Happy to hear things are going well with you.. yay for Freya liking her cot, what a relief.. :) 

Anna-hope your doing well.. cant wait to see if you found out gender.. hope the scan went well.. stop in sometime and let us know please... :)

Hi to anyone I missed..

AFM not much new going on..37 week appt on wed and a possible sweep.. cant wait to meet my baby.. boy or girl.. :) Exciting.. going out with just the dh tonight so that should be fun.. before the second peanut comes.. Hope you all have a great weekend..


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies. Hope you are having a good weekend :hi:

Vix - glad to hear Libby's sickness has reduced alot lately. and glad the CC is working well for you all. Libby looks so cute in her little pink bumbo :)

Sparkle - i cant believe your due date is in 2 days time - and AA is still snug and warm inside! its a miracle! and its great that you are already 2cms dilated though - it means that things should hopefully start moving swiftly once labour starts. Good luck, Hun! :flower:

Bean - aww poor Nate, and poor you! i hope the scan shows that the testicle is easily retrievable, and that there is no hernia. Also, well done you for sorting out all your baby stuff and taking it to the charity shop! :thumbup:

Kizzy - Aww, hun. i completey know how you feel. i am going through the exact same thing with Freya at the moment. She has been crying all day and night, struggling to eat and sleep, and shoving her little fists so far in her mouth it makes her wretch. Bonjela isnt working at all anymore, Calpol only gives her relief for an hour or so (but can only be given every 4 hours)...the only thing thats helps at all is the Nelson's powder (but you can only give 6 doses a day, and we really need 12!) Argh, isnt it awful! Poor Georgie, and poor you. I hope she feels better soon. PS: Grand mentioned Chamomilla - thats the main ingredient in Nelson's powder! :hugs:

Grand - Aww thankyou for saying I will make a good birthing partner. I hope I can give her the support she needs (although she will be having an epidural from the very beginning, so things should be quite chilled out. lol.) And yes, Freya is in her own bedroom now, as her cotbed is far too big to fit in our bedroom. We have the babymonitor on, and when she cries, I go straight into her room.
Wow, NTNP already! How exciting! It will be lovely for Indy to have a little brother or sister so close in age to him. Good luck, Hun! Glad to hear Indy made it through a whole massage session. I cant wait for our course to start next month. And great news on the expressing! You're doing brilliantly well! :thumbup:

AFM: its been snowing here today. But we havent left the house, have just stayed snuggled up together on the sofa. Freya is so snuggly today, coz she is feeling poorly with her teeth. 
Im abit worried at the moment, coz we are starting to struggle financially. I may have to return to work sooner than planned :cry: Dont want to have to leave Freya while she is still so young. 

xx


----------



## shelleney

Lil - you snuck in on me there! I hope you have a great night out with your DH. not long now til your LO will be here! :)

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I agree that it must be undescended. The consultant confused me a bit because she said that she thought that she could feel it. \i said to my dh after could it just never have developed..IDK???? I am assuming that it is there though. Hoping ....

Aw Kizzy the teething stage is so hard - poor little thing.

Grand - we started trying very quickly after both our first two. I am 35 also and do not look or feel my age. My mom had my littlest brother when she was 35 (he is nearly 25 now). I thought she was ancient at the time, but ofcourse I was only young. I think that it would be lovely to have them so close.

Lil - have a nice evening.

Shell - sounds like you have had a lovely day with Freya snuggling. Snuggling them is just the best. I get you on the financial thing...My salary nearly halves this month and my dh can't work in this weather. I have thought perhaps I could return to work but really don't want to leave him yet. Do you work full time or part time? 

Hello to everyone else. X


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks for the support girls, we are using nelsons too and it's pretty good, I also have Ashton and parsons but it's not easy to administer. Just given her some nurofen as she is really struggling today poor thing. I decided against the Amber because I feel it will irritate her eczema :(


----------



## kizzyt

Shell big hugs to you and Freya on the teething too xx


----------



## milosmum

hello everyone time to log on and catch up at last!

Neffie CONGRATULATIONS i hope you and coco are home safe and well xxx

sparkle i can't believe aa is still a bump! You might even end up overdue i bet that feels weird for you! 

Grand - good job on the baby massage, callum enjoys it but gets bored by the time i reach his arms. If i want to do the whole body i have to go quite quickly through each stage! Also NTNP wow i am impressed i think my one handful is enough for now!

Amber i hope grace settles well at nursery, its not something i am looking forwards to either. Just leaving him with his gran for a couple of hours stresses me out!

Lil - glad to hear you are doing well, not long til you will be a mummy too, its gone so fast!

Kizzy and shellney - sorry to hear about the teething it seems really rough. I hope those pesky teeth pop through soon and give your girls some relief.

Vix - sounds like weaning is going well. I have started getting some disches and ice cube trays and things ordered to start callum in a few weeks time.

Bean sorry to hear that nate's testicle has not descended yet, will they just keep an eye on it for a while or will they operate soon. I can imagine you will find that very worrying xxx

as for us - been having a rough time. Callum has not been feeding well and therefore sleeping badly, nights are tricky but daytime sleep is almost non existant leaving me with a crying overtired baby a lot of the time. Even in the car seat or pram he will only nod off for half an hour or so and is awake as soon as you stop moving. The feeding appears to be due to reflux but gaviscon gave him horrendous constipation so he is now on ranitidine to reduce his stomach acid which is helping a bit and we have had the infant feeding support worker out to see us and help try to improve his feeds. His lack of feeding and sleeping has made me very tearful too and the support worker was great helping to calm me down and try to work through the problems so we can actually enjoy breastfeeding again! If he would actuually take a bottle i think i would have him on formula by nowjust so i could measure what he was drinking for reassurance but he will not take a bottle now (he did before christmas!) its hard cause i feel i cant leave him for long if he wont take a bottle so i cant get a real break. Any advice on trying to get him to accept a bottle?
Sorry that was a bit of a moan but i know you girls always have good advice and on a positive note he is 'talking' and laughing so much now and is still gaining weight despite the poor feeding 14lb 1oz last week!

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Shell just wanted to send you some hugs and hope things sort themselves out for you both so you can stay home a bit longer..

AFM my night was fun.. nice to be able to go out and be with just my dh.. don't get to do it often enough.. as my dd is 2 1/2 and now this peanut is about here.. Thank you all for the well night wishes..


----------



## neffie

Just read through all the posts, and I sure have loads to catch up on...

Amber - How did daycare orientation go? I hope you're able to continue working from home for a while longer. It sure would be helpful! How did day 1 of daycare go? Hope it didn't turn out to be too stressful.

Lil - Almost 37 weeks, yay! And you're already at 2 cm, so that's great progress! :thumbup: Sounds like you had a great night out with your OH...good luck for your upcoming appointment! Hope the sweep gets things going...

Shell - Yay for Freya sleeping in her own bed, that's awesome! I'm sure it's an adjustment for you from the co-sleeping...hope things settle into a pattern quickly. Sorry to hear about your bestie's situation, but it's great that she's asked you to be her birthing partner...I'm sure you'll do a great job! I hear you on the having to go back to work situation...it absolutely sucks!! When would you go back if you decide to start earlier than expected?

Kizzy - Hope Georgina's teething situation is making some progress, and you're able to get in a few more hours of sleep each night.

Vix - Looks like Libby is taking well to the solid foods. And great job on the controlled crying...seems like it's working. :thumbup:

Sparkle - 39 weeks tomorrow, yippee!! :dance: So glad that AA decided to stay put until now, although I'm sure you're so ready to hold her in your arms. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Bean - Sorry to hear that you're still struggling with Nate's testicle problem. :( I agree that it might be just taking a little longer than normal for it to descend. Hope you can avoid the operation altogether, and if not that everything goes smoothly. Great job on the charity donation front. It's for a great cause! Although I have to admit that I'd be a total wuss and back out of it...not sure how I'd be able to handle the situation. :haha:

Grand - Good luck with the NTNP!!! You sure are a trooper! And wonderful news on the expressing...glad to hear that it's working out so well. With regards to the baby massage, do they use any special kinds of lotions/oils at all? I've already slowly started massaging Coco myself, but still haven't made a decision regarding using any products to help with it.

Anna - Hope all went well with your scan. Will be waiting on an update...and same question as Lil...are you finding out the gender?

Milos - Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear that Callum has been struggling with feeding & sleeping. Are they able to recommend anything else to improve the situation? Perhaps you could look into speaking with a lactation consultant as well? Hope things get better soon. I'm sure it's very frustrating for you. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- what a beautiful princess you have in your signature...


----------



## neffie

My birth story...


Spoiler
Went into the hospital early morning of my induction date. Didn't need any suppositories as my cervix was already thinning out and dilating. They started Pitocin at 7am, and my water broke on it's own at 7:45am. :thumbup: Contractions started pretty soon after that, and started to get 1-2 minutes apart shortly thereafter. They checked my cervix around 9:30am...still at 2cm, and 60% effaced. 

I guess the notion that Pitocin makes contractions come faster & stronger held true in my case. I didn't want them to jack up the Pitocin levels without getting my consent on it first. They were totally ok with that, and continued to monitor my contractions & how Coco reacted to them. At about noon, I decided to get the epidural. Was 4cm dilated by then (looking back in hindsight, it was the best move I could have made). At my next check around 2:30pm, I was at 9 cm!!! Talk about making progress in a short time! :wacko: Shortly thereafter, back labor kicked in. Let's just put it this way. The epidural had numbed everything, and the pain I felt with that was 10 times worse than the pain I felt with the Pitocin induced stomach contractions before getting the epidural. I also consider myself as having a pretty high threshold for pain, but it was just unbearable at that point. They offered to give me a bolus dose of the epidural, and I accepted the offer. It took effect within 10 minutes, and I could relax a bit. The only downside being that now I was completely numb, and couldn't feel a THING waist below. I was afraid that this was going to affect the pushing stage if I was already 9 cm dilated at that point. They decided to turn down the Pitocin levels. I was in no rush to speed up labor, so was completely ok with that. By 6:30pm, I was still at 9 cm, and her head was at a +2 station. They wanted to internally monitor the strength of my contractions at this point, so they put in an IUPC (nothing touching Coco though so I wasn't as concerned). By around 9pm, the back labor pains started again. But I had just about started to feel my legs again. They said that they could up the epidural drip a bit, or receive another shot, but I decided against both. I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to push as well if I went that route (Boy, was I so right!!). By 10pm I was complete, and ready to start pushing. We did a couple of test pushes. Not taking another shot to numb the pain actually helped me to decide each time I was ready to push. Each time I felt the back labor come on, I pushed as it started. 

The labor & delivery nurse helping me was just fab! It was her and my OH talking me through during and after each push. They kept monitoring Coco's heartbeat as I pushed, and she seemed to be doing just fine. 11:15pm came around, and the nurse said that I was making progress but Coco had not quite entered the birth canal (she was coming down with each push, but then going back up a bit). I was so ready to see her by then, and was determined to have her before midnight. I pushed like no one's business for those last 45 minutes. I didn't take many breaks between pushes, and was telling the nurse when to hold my legs back up once I was ready to start pushing again. Several pushes later, Coco's head made it's way into the birth canal, and the nurse asked if I wanted to see her head coming out as I pushed. I agreed, and she brought out a mirror for me to look at for the next few pushes. Once I saw her head, I think that pushed me into overdrive. Not long after that, Coco made her appearance into this world just before the stroke of midnight. I cried like a baby for several minutes after I first saw her. I had them place her on me right away, and OH got to cut the cord. :cloud9: He did such a fabulous job. I didn't expect him to be participating during the pushing phase as actively as he did...he was surprised by it as well.

The delivery of the placenta on the other hand was not fun. It took the doctor almost half an hour to get it out of there. At one point it felt like her whole arm was inside me looking for it. :blush: I also had a 2nd degree tear. But nothing mattered at that point...our little girl was finally with us!

I can't believe tomorrow will already be a week since she was born. Time is flying by so quickly, and she will be all grown up before we know it. Postpartum recovery has not been too bad for me luckily. The soreness is starting to ease up, and breastfeeding is coming along very well (knock on wood). I did express for the first time yesterday, and my boobs were pretty engorged...it definitely helped. :thumbup: OH also got to feed her that way, which he was very happy about.

There you have it...sorry for being so long winded, but wanted to share as much of it as possible with you all. :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Aww neffie. Coco is so beautiful!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Neffie coco is gorgeous and I am enjoying your birth story so far, looking forward to hearing the rest! Re massage in my class we use organic sunflower oil. Our "teacher" said anything flower or vegetable based is fine but avoid anything with nuts because of allergy and anything with petroleum in it because it is basically petrol xx


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- No our controlled crying doesnt get used during the day as yet.... were having problems with the cotrolled crying at mo seems to be going backwards!!

Lil- Thank you, but i dont feel strong lol i feel like getting in the car and driving at the mo lol 

Neffie- Coco is so cute, and your birth story so far sounds lovely!!

AFM
A hour later and Libby is still fighting the sleep... its so unfair on the other two, im debating weather to give up and try when shes a little older???
x


----------



## Vixmar

Lil- I was also 2cm before lab our... i let out a sigh of relief as i knew id only have 8cm to go lol

Shell- Isnt teething pooh?? we are dribbling and red cheeked and eating everything in sight but as yet nothing to show for it!! We bought some 'teether' sachets my sister swear by them!!


Bean- Im sure it is there somewhere!! finger crossed!!

Milo- Sorry you and Callum are having such a crappy time with the feeding :( havent got any usful adive im afriad but didnt wanaa read n run!

I think Libby may finally be asleep!! My heart sinks when i see the red light on the monitor... infact i can see it out of the corner of my eye right now :(

I cant complain i know as she does a full 10-12hrs when she is asleep... but she doesnt have anymore than 20min during the day, and to have 20 mins she has to be ricked to sleep even the pram or car doesnt work?? maybe wiskey will!! OJ!!

Grand- I just noticed your signiture!!! not trying not preventing?? wow thats fab!! your so brave lol id have loved two so close together, with a age gap of 4yrs between all 3 ive started over again 3 times at least with 2 so close you have a close bond and get all the messy potty training etc out of the way?? are u still bf?? have u had a period yet? oh how exciting!! We still have ladys waiting to give birth and we could have a new BFP soon!! yay Good luck!! (im so broody but never ever ever ever ever again)

x


----------



## Vixmar

Kizzy- We use organice sunflower oil.... Libby loves her arms and legs massaged, but she isnt keen on her belly or face doing, our course has finished now but we had a lovely time getting nice and messy lol


----------



## grandbleu

*Vix* - Feeding to sleep still works for us :flower: I know it's a time zapper but it's easy at least and no tears. 

*Neffie* - Coco's got lovely rosy cheeks...so cute! Love your birth story so far...you seem so at ease with motherhood already. Same like Kizzy said only Organic Veggie Oils (I use Sunflower) and no nut oils - a lot of massage oils including baby ones use almond oil (even Weleda) but it's not recommended by the massage teacher for allergies - also NO essential oils as babies can't handle them yet.

*Kizzy* - Seems like you're already trying all the tricks...:hugs:

*Sparkle* - Labor dust love :dust: If you're not in labor already I hope tomorrow's appointment goes well!

*Lil* - Not much longer now! So nice you got some romantic time with your OH...I'm jealous!

*Milos* - So sorry about your rough time of it - It can get overwhelming especially with lack of sleep. As for the bottle we just introduced it this week and the only way he took it was with me giving the bottle hugging him close and dad shaking his jingle bells rattle to distract him from the fact that it was not a boob. After a few moments of whinging/crying he stopped and started sucking and was rewarded with milk so he kept sucking. That technique has worked every time so far. Good luck!

*Shell* - That's really tough about the financial issues...I totally understand because I don't have maternity pay at all so I get zero money for my 6 months off...I'm supposed to go back in March but haven't found daycare yet :dohh: but I need to for money's sake...could you do part-time maybe...that's what I'm trying to do.

*Bean* - I know I thought 35 was ancient when I was 16 years old babysitting for all these families where the moms were that age...LOL the perspective of age totally changes when you get to be 35!


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- Dont get me wrong, if Libby would fall asleep on a feed id be more than happy with that, but even giving her a extra ounce doesnt work and shes still awake :(


----------



## shelleney

Aww neffie. What a wonderful birth story. i really enjoyed reading it.
Well done for pushing her out yourself, Hun. its hard work, isnt it?
Glad to hear breastfeeding and expressing is going so well for you.
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Great to read your birth story Neffie.. sounds like a good one.. besides the pain.. which all labors have.. :) Coco is just beautiful though.. a week already wow.. time is flying..

Grand- we havent been out in a long time my dh and just I.. a 2 1/2 year old dd doesnt let us have much alone time.. :) So was nice..

AFM not much happening.. tired and cant wait to meet my baby..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Great birthing story neffie. And congrats on the arrival of coco


----------



## shelleney

HAPPY DUE DATE SPARKLE AND APPLE ALICE!!

Cant believe you made it! Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi everyone! I am back to work today and it is all really hectic. I am currently working off of someone else's computer as mine won't let us log into it for some reason, even with the administrator codes! What a welcome back, huh? haha! I promise to catch up with everyone sometime this week, I have been reading along and following with you all though! 

Really quickly:

Neffie--CoCo is gorgeous as is your birth story, so happy you were able to push her out yourself and you sure are taking to motherhood very well!! Awesome news to hear that expressing is going well, my DH also loves to feed our little one so it is definitely a perk!

Sparkle/AA--Happy Due Date!!! :happydance: You made it!!! I hope to hear of AA's arrival very soon!!! Huge hugs hun!!!

Lil--almost there! So glad you were able to have some relaxing time out with DH, so important, especially now that you will soon have a baby AND a toddler taking up all of your time!!

Shell--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear that you may have to return to work sooner than you would like. I totally understand where you are at. This is partially why I returned to work so soon--we just bought a new house in a pricey suburb a few years back (to give Grace access the best school district we could--#2 in the state!), and in exchange, we need both of our incomes to afford it. I really hope you are able to do part time, it hurt so much today when I said goodbye to Grace at daycare.

Grand--I hope to see a BFP from you in the near future!! DH and I will be trying for #2 starting the end of this year, once Grace turns 1, for the very same reasons you are NTNP now. I too hope you are able to manage part time when you return to work! Oh, and funny story about not looking one's age--I'm 37 (old fart)--last week my neighbor stopped by to see Grace and started talknig about her daughter in law who was starting to try for her 2nd child at 35, she then remarked to me "So see hunny, at 29, you have lots of time to try for your second!" I was like "uh, I'm 37". She almost fell over! haha I felt so complimented but old at the same time, rofl!

Bean--I really hope they are able to find little Nate's testicle and make sure that it gets descended. Poor little guy, you both continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!

Kizzy--loving the pics on FB btw!! I hope G is doing better with her teething, poor dear.

Vix--sorry to hear controlled crying is regressing. I hope it turns around for you! Also loving the FB pics!!

Milos--so good to hear from you hun!! :hugs: Sorry to hear about the exhaustion/lack of sleep you have been going through. I hope Grand's tip about feeding helps! It really does ease things up when your other half can help out with feedings!

:hi: to anyone I may have missed! Like I said will try to properly catch up as things ease up for me this week!

AFM: Grace is taking to daycare very well, she is such a smart little lady and is already fitting right in! Mommy is not doing so well, but that is to be expected. I am so neurotic that I even typed up a 3 page "Getting to know Grace" document about her personality, eating habits, likes/dislikes and gave that to her teacher this morning when we dropped her off. They probably think I am nuts. :wacko: I had a good cry in the car, fortunately DH and I commute in to work together, so he kept me distracted. Everyone at work is being really great about things--Ive already done my first expressing without incident in my office. They are all happy to have me back and telling me how much they like the pictures of Grace, which is nice--but it is still not as good as being home with her!! :cry: I am a pretty strong woman generally, but this is one of the hardest things I have ever had to do!!


----------



## kizzyt

Amber, massive, massive hugs, that made my heart go out to you, I genuinely believe grace will LOVE daycare, all those other kids and all that playing etc she will have a fabulous time and gradually you will start to find it easier and you'll see she's happy there but for the mean time just enjoy tons of cuddles when you get home from work xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- your doing so well! And I think the 'getting to know grace' is a brilliant idea and hey wouldn't think your crazy! I know how hard their first few weeks at day care are (ive done it twice) but u promise it will be worth it in the end, as u appreciate the time u get to spend with her so much more :) keep the good work up x


----------



## Vixmar

Happy due date sparkle! I'll be thinking of u x


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Due date sparkle.. :) 

Thanks Amber.. hope your day is going well at work.. would be tough to leave grace at daycare but in the end your doing the best possible thing for your family.. Hugs


----------



## sparkle

Ladies, very quickly. We celebrated our due date by welcoming AA into the world at 4:28am! After an amazing 48 mins established labour and pushing. She's beautiful and we adore her. All home earlier this evening.
She weighs 6lbs 15oz and her name is Emilia!!


----------



## Vixmar

Well done SPARKLE and welcome baby Emilia!
Her birth sounds pretty amazing well done u!
Hope u all have a restful night xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been around, but I'll explain in a bit. First:

:wohoo:WELCOME TO THE WORLD, COCO AND EMILIA!!! :wohoo:

Congratulations Neffie and Sparkle!!!!!! So happy for you both!

AFM: I've been struggling with depression/anxiety for the last month, something I've had on and off for many years. I guess the stress of worrying about baby got to be too much for me and I couldn't handle it for a little while. 
I feel better right now, not 100% but dealing with it a bit better. I'm still having a hard time communicating with people, thus the silence.
I still check in all the time to be sure everyone is doing alright. I'm just finding it hard to 'talk'. Sorry.

I had my anomaly scan last week and it went well, although the technician had a hard time getting a good profile shot. I haven't scanned the photos yet, but I'll try to do it later and then post them.
Biggest news: it's a girl! :pink:
I hadn't planned on finding out, but curiosity got the best of me. I'm glad I found out, because now I feel even more connected to the baby and so does OH. 
So, I'll post photos soon!
xo


----------



## BellasMummy

Congratulations Sparkle!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - *CONGRATS!!!* :happydance: Welcome to the world baby Emilia! Glad to hear that all went well...talk about a speedy labor! :thumbup: Enjoy your new bundle of joy!


----------



## neffie

Amber - :hugs: for the tough day you had today with dropping Grace off at daycare. I'm sure it was anything but easy. But as the other ladies have said, the thought that it will get easier as each day goes by keeps us going. I'm sure you had loads of 'hugs & kiss' time with her when you got home. Hope things at work settle down soon. It definitely is a plus that your colleagues are so supportive.

Anna - Sorry to hear about the depression. :hugs: I hope it resolves itself on it's own very soon. In the meantime, are you seeing someone to get help with it? On the flip side, great news on your scan! :dance: Another :pink: added to this thread. You're half way there...you'll be holding Blobby McGee in your arms before you know it. Look forward to seeing your scan pics.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats sparkle!!! Wow and I thought I had a speedy delivery! Your super woman! ;) Can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## grandbleu

Running out the door for massage class but quickly:

CONGRATULATIONS *Sparkle* and WELCOME *Emilia*!!! We've been waiting for you!


----------



## Beanwood

Massive congrats Sparkle - wow 48 mins. X

Kizzy and Shell - How are your little girls getting on with the teething?

Milo- sorry to hear that you are having a tough time at the moment. Nate is really hit and miss with accepting a bottle. Tried again last night. 

Lil - happy term... Not long now.

Neffie - Coco is just beautiful. I had the same thing with the placenta - its a strange feeling when they try and get it out I agree. I had to have epidural to get mine out in end. Both induced and both stuck placentas. Wonder if there is anything in that or just a coincidence.

Vix - How is Libby and the sleeping. It is hard when you want to get the othets to sleep.

Grand - hi and how are you?

Imp, Sam and Bellas - Hi also.

Amber - big hugs hun you are in my thoughts.

Anna - congrats on a girl. XX

I really hope that I have not missed anyone. Sorry if I have.

AFM- Nate has a cold...But he is ok. My middlest is really poorly though and am getting worried. He has ear infection in both ears and has already been diagnosed as having low iron levels. He has got up this morn and gone straight back to sleep on the sofa. He cant go to to the loo either. He is on the last day of his antibiotics so thought he would be better by now. IDK.XX


----------



## Vixmar

Anna- sorry to hear ur having a tough time at the mo, its no suprising with the anxiety worry and joy youve had over the last 18+ months! i agree with finding out the sex helps with the bonding and acceptance! are you seeing anyone to tell the situation?? i understand the not wanting to talk, ive gone through a simillar experience now ive had Libby im not getting bk to normal and getting out of the house and talking, hope ur feeling brighter soon :)

Bean- How old is you son?? poor buggers! your lot are having a crappy time of it at moment arent ya!! Id have thought with the anit biotics they usally cause the runs? maybe he could take some senna or laxatives?? hope mummy cuddles make him better soon :)

We have Libbys last lot of jabs in a hour or so.... dreading it as these are supposed to be worst!!
We are still cracking on with the bedtime screaming :( last night i turened her mobile on and she watched it for a HOUR!!!! but no tears and eventually fell asleep with her thumb in her mouth :)


This is what she looks like asleep.... i dont see it often so i took a pic lol
excuse the bib.... the night before last she screamed so much she was sick so just kept it on until she was asleep to avoid having to change hert sleeping bag :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0267 (1).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Vix she looks very cute. I love the blanket aswell. I have a bit of a stripe thing going on.. 

My son has just gone 4. He has been on and off movicol and senna for about a year and half now. Also sometimes needs suppositories. The time that his pooing was normal was when he was on iron supplements and his levels were ok. The doc wanted to see what happened when we stopped giving him the iron supplements. He has not had them now for about 6/7 weeks and has to have another blood test end of march. I cant wait that long knowing that we could help him and i don't think that they should expect us to. 

Hope the injections are ok. Poor thing. Its horrid thaking them isnt it. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

:yipee::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLE AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE EMILIA!!!:happydance::yipee:

So happy for you hun and that she is finally here safe and sound!! Enjoy every minute with her!!

Anna--:hugs: hope things improve for you hun. I have a very close relative who suffers from depression, and I know that it can be very difficult to handle and deal with. Wishing you all the best and know that we all love you and are here for you!! Congratulations on team pink!! :pink: I can't wait to see your most recent scan pictures of Blobby McGee!!

Bean--so sorry to hear your little ones are feeling poorly, I really hope your middlest bounces back soon--do you plan to take him back to the doctors if the antibiotics dont work?

Vix--libby is just too cute!! I love your pictures of her and just want to snuggle her up when I see her! I hope her jabs go well today, will be thinking of you both!! Sorry to hear the sleeping is still a struggle, massive hugs to you hun! :hugs:

AFM: Grace did beautifully her first day at daycare, although the teacher said she slept a lot. The heartmelting part was when I walked in and she saw me, I got the biggest smile from her and she snuggled right into me when I picked her up. One has to hold onto those moments!! She was much more alert today when we dropped her off, so we will see what day 2 brings! Today was much better for me, still some tears, but not as many. 

Now to see if I can get access today here at work....


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Amber I bet you melted. How sweet. I hope it continues to go well. :hugs:

He has to go back on Friday. The doc wants to check that it has cleared up. I am going to talk to him again about the othet issues. Am wondering with the iron levels are leaving him low and therefore he is picking things up and they are not clearing up. We shall see. It is really effecting him though - he soends loads of time sleeping and therefore is not going to nursery. I am fine with him being at home but want him to settle into nursery and make friends. Perhaps am worrying about it a bit much.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Sparkle on the birth of little Emilia.. :) So happy for you and cant wait to hear more.. wow what a great labor.. hope mine is as smooth :)

Anna big hugs to you, were all here for you if you ever want to talk or not..:) Congrats on team pink.. :)

AFM not much going on today.. drs for my dd and to figure out about taking peanut to him too as baby is being born at a diff hospital.. get things figured out.. and tomorrow for me.. cant believe im full term tomorrow.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats Sparkle honey, love the pic of her on FB :) xx

Anna, another girl in the gang, lovely news and sorry about the depression, I hope your mood lifts soon xx

Vix, how did Libby get on today? hope she's ok xx

Bean big hugs to all your bubba's xx

AFM still struggling on the sleep thing, she seems to ok-ish from around 9 til 3am then its a struggle, i try holding her hand, hand on her chest, picking her up for a cuddle, singing, her mobile/light projector thing, calpol, teething gel, powder, water the lot and she just cannot re-settle so eventually I bring her into our bed (anything from 1-3 hours after original waking). I am going to go back to night feeds, see if it helps and if not just bring her in with us quicker so we can all get some sleep. she has red eyes with bags under them (as do I) where she is so tired and to top it all off she only cat naps in the day so neither of us have time to recouperate!! I do a lot of crying these days!! x


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--I bet low iron count may be contributing. I am not an MD, but I had low iron as a child and always seemed to catch illnesses a lot easier (and they lasted a lot longer) than my brother, who did not have those issues. I hope the doc is able to find some answers, I bet the supplements were just a bit too hard on him, maybe a smaller dose? Will be thinking of you!

Lil--Happy day before term!!! I had the same issue with Grace and her MD--ended up having the hospital pediatricians see her while in the hospital and then followed up with my chosen MD (who works out of a diff hospital) a few days later. I wish our system was better in that regard so MDs of choice could see their patients anywhere, it can be a real hassle!

Kizzy--Aw hun :hugs:, so sorry you and G are still struggling with her sleep issues. If it makes you feel any better, Grace and I are still co-sleeping because I can't get her to kick her feedings in the middle of the night. She is up not once, but twice in the night still wanting fed, and she hates sleeping alone. It is so exhausting, I just keep her with us because I would go insane going back and forth between her room and ours, and it is the only way we can all get sleep. Then around 4 am, she absolutely insists on being taken downstairs to the living room and having me hold her and rock her on the couch (which is where I spent my first month with her)---ugh, exhausting!! I had a good cry over the weekend at 4 am with her screaming, so you are not alone hun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Wow just wow...48 minutes...this birth sounds easier than C's...makes me hopeful for my next birthing experience as well. I hope you and Emilia are doing well and catching some ZZZzzz's.

*Amber* - Oh my gosh that is too precious...Grace loves you so much...it's good that's she's sleeping during these transitional days...soon she'll get used to it and discover new playthings and friends. I'm in the midst of searching for daycare and it's really stressful. :hugs:

*Anna* - Sorry depression is rearing it's head...I don't have clinical depression but I do get the blues every once in awhile and I get real quiet and don't want to socialize so I understand a little of what you are going through. Congrats on TEAM PINK and lean on us whenever you need!

*Kizzy* - :hugs: Sleep deprivation is torture you poor thing and Georgie too! Little Indy is getting up anywhere from 3-5 times a night so I'm joining you in the bags under the eyes club for sure. It is really hard...maybe get your lovely parents to take her at least one night a week to give you some time off. Take advantage that they want to do it! 

*Lil* - Good luck at Doc's and HAPPY FULL TERM!!!

*Bean* - So sorry about your son - that really sounds tough...I'm a veggie so I know that low iron can really effect health. I hope you can find a good solution for him. It's not scientific but drinking loads of fluids/water really helped me get over sicknesses faster.

*Vix* - Great pic of a lovely sleeping Libby...she's so cute with her thumb in her mouth. It's too bad CIO is not working as well...it's a process of learning for her so I would keep at it if it's not too painful for you obviously. Ugh! Jabs are the worst...nursing is my only technique to alleviate the tears that follow.

*AFM*: Massage continues to go better and better...I really suggest it to everyone and you can just look up Shantala on youtube to show you the baby massage method from India without even going to a class. I'm looking for a nanny or daycare and it's really hard to find someone good. Really stressful as I only have a month before work and I've been looking already for 2 months!!! I really want to go back to work for some adult interaction but hopefully will only go back part-time fingers crossed but first we have to find someone trustworthy to take our child...it's so scary to leave them with a stranger and put all of our faith in them. That's why it's taking so long plus places are so booked ahead of time. Otherwise all is well with Indy and me!


----------



## Vixmar

Grand- I feel better about the controlled crying at moment and won't be giving in, she WILL learn eventually lol and I tried feeding whilst she had her jabs the first time as I was advised that when baby sucks it helps reduce pain feeling.... Well it didn't and the windows almost cracked with the scream! These last jabs were two in one leg and one in second leg.... and she cried less than the other two times we've been! So far so good :)


I also share your feeling about childcare, I'm undecided on day care or childminding... Tried writing down the pros and cons but still no decided.. the nurserys close by are full of young girls fresh outta college and the childminders I know have a lot of children.... I havr till summer to choose so after easter we will be visiting some of each
Good luck and I'm sure when u find the one who's right for Indy u will feel good about it x


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks girls, have just felt the second tooth and it has finally pierced the skin so it should start pushing it's way thru and then hopefully she (and we) will get a little light relief, I live in hope! I hate seeing the pain etched in her face when she chews on her fingers/dummy :(


----------



## Vixmar

Poor Georgina! We need a picture of these teeth our threads first tooth lol
Have u tried those teething granuals? X


----------



## milosmum

congratulations sparkle! What a speedy arrival and she has a beautiful name x

kizzy - the teething sounds rotten, i hope she gets some relief now the tooth has appeared. Have you tried baby ibuprofen along with the calpol? Cause they work differently you can use them together if it helps x

vix - callums last set of jabs really made him poorly and up a lot during the night to feed so i hope libby copes with them a bit better.

Amber - well done on surviving your return to work, sounds like grace is coping with it ok unlike you i suspect!

Neffie - i hope you and coco are doing well, i loved your birth story x

grand - callum loves his massage too. I hope you get your childcare sorted out soon xxx


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLE!!
AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY EMILIA!

Wow, your labour sounds amazing! So fast! Cant wait to read your birth story, and see some pics of the little princess. Another due date baby (I believe Imp's Alia was also born on her due date...)

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yep she was!! Good memory shell! :) If only I registered at sears I would have gotten our whole registry for free... Oh well I will be next time just incase! ;)


----------



## kizzyt

Woohoo we have a sleeper!! Neil put G down at 10 and we didn't hear a peep from her til 6am when I brought her into our bed and she slept another hour!! Yippee!! I didn't have the best sleep tbh as I was "waiting" for her to wake up bit it was great not to be up and down all night and getting stressed out :)

Does anyone else have a sensor mat in their cot? Ours goes off all the time, I had to switch it off last night after 5 false alarms, would have been so pissed off if it woke her up!! X


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies! 
We are all just so so happy and Emilia is taking to life at home like a duck to water! 
I'm currently trying to write by birth story, in between feeding. She's a booby monster already! 
Lots of love x


----------



## Vixmar

IMP- what is Sears? And registry? 

Kizzy- well done G! Long may it continue! 

Sparkle- glad you've settled in well at home with Emila and she's feeding well. How's your little boy taken to the new addition?

AFM- libs jabs went ok, she doesn't usually get cranky until a few days later so we shall see!

X


----------



## milosmum

vix i love your avatar photo of libby in her seat, so cute!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Ladies.. FULL TERM for me today.. yay.. :) Drs appt went fine.. no change from last week.. still 1cm cervix is lower so baby is starting to come down.. maybe a sweep next week hopefully he offers.. :) if not only 21 more days to my due date.. baby will come soon..


----------



## shelleney

Happy Full Term, Lil! :yipee:

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Happy full term! Get bouncing on that ball n get drinking some rasberry tea :)

Got chubbs weighed today.... 17lb! She's growing too quickly :( 

X


----------



## kizzyt

Haha wow vix, good on Libby, lovely appetite xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey all, not much time to post as work has been killing me this week, but know I am still here reading up!

Vix--Sears is a department store (similar to JcPennys, Macys, etc.) over here in the states and Canada. Most stores over here let you do a Baby Registry with them where you can list items that you are looking for for the baby and people can access the lists and get you items off of them--it is commonly used for Baby Showers and really helps avoid getting the same gift from three different people! Some stores then have a deal where if your baby is born on its due date, you get all the items on the registry for free! :flower:

Glad Libby's jabs went well! Hope she doesnt get too cranky for you! And nice job on her weight!! :thumbup: I have Grace's 4 month check on the 
22nd, curious to see how much she has gained!

Kizzy--Awesome news on the sleeping!! Yay for Miss G!!! :happydance: On the sensor mat, we do not have one--I got the Angelcare monitor without the mat precisely because all the reviews I read on those mats in general is that they go off all of the time. It was a hard decision not to get it though!

Lil--Congrats on term!!!!!! :happydance: You are now in the home stretch, wishing you an easy final weeks/days hun!! So excited for you!!!

Sparkle--Glad to hear little Emilia and you are home safe and sound and that she is settling right in!! :hugs: Can't wait to read your birth story!

Neffie--hope all is going well with you and Coco!!

:wave: to everyone else!! I hope you are all doing well!! Anyone have any more updated photos to share?!

AFM: Daycare is going slowly for me. Grace is adjusting just fine. Monday and Tuesday were ok, but yesterday was REALLY a bad day for me, I bawled my eyes out the entire 30 minute commute in to work with DH. :cry: Today I cried a little because she is starting to "lean" towards certain people when she wants them to hold her. She was in DH's arms as we were dropping her off and was "leaning" towards me. I took her and snuggled for a few minutes then passed her to her teacher, and she promptly looked at me, smiled and "leaned" back towards me...broke my heart!!! I nuzzled her and told her I would be back soon and to have a fun day with her other little friends. The daycare told me yesterday that they have a new addition even younger than Grace--8 weeks, and the mommy was taking it REALLY hard and came back to get him partway through. It made me feel a bit better about myself and how I have been handling things, but my heart was aching for her, as I so know how she had to feel!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I swore I had typed something for you too, must have accidentally deleted it! Glad massage is going so well and thank you for the information on youtube, I will definitely look into it as I would love to do massage at home with Grace!! And I hear you on finding a nanny/daycare and your concerns, it took us a lot of searching, interviewing and revisiting places to finally settle on where we put Grace. I hope you find the perfect care provider for Indy! It does help to know our little ones are in trusted hands when we cannot be with them--but it is a very, very big decision!:hugs:


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on full term lil, not long til you meet your LO now x

Vix - libby is growing so well. Callum has slowed right down now just 3oz a week for the last couple of weeks. My baby book says they can't sleep for 8 hours solid until they are over 16lb and it is going to take us ages to reach that size at this rate! 

Amber - sounds like you are coping well really, it is just as well you have a good commute to work and DH to drive you so you can recover from dropping her off before you get to work! I am sure that in another week or so you will be much more settled about leaving her x

AFM feeding seems a bit better sleep still hit and miss and daytime sleep just terrible but we will just keep practising getting him to nap in his cot! Waterbabies today was brilliant 4 underwater swims and lots of splashing! It is half term next week and all the baby classes are cancelled so it will be a quiet week for us! 

Xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- sear sounds fab!
I shed a tear for you reading about nursery! Libby goes to a creche 2hrs a week and that's the only 'me' time but for yha last two weeks she cried the whole time is left her... I felt cruel leaving her but she is so so so clingy no one can even feed her! And its so so tiring! So it was nice to have my arms free lol she went today and she only cried for 30mins! Yay! Your doing so well! Must be so hard leaving her but I'm sure she's having a ball and you'll he suprised how clever she will become compared to other babya kept at home! X


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- how much is callum weighting now? Libby was 15lb on 9th Jan so she's put on exactly 2lb in 4 weeks which is..... erm.....7oz? I'm shit with weight lol, I read they are supposed to slow right down now but maybe coz libbys now trying difftent fruit and veg that's why she's still going up, I didn't expect the huge gain as her clothes are still fitting well! She's followed the 91st centile since birth, I always have big baby lol 
I didn't know about the sleeping fact! How many hours is callum having durog the day? Libby had 30mins today :( 
Glad ur enjoying water babys! I'm waiting until hubby has a holiday from work to take Libby as I can't take all 3 by myself! Glad he's feeding better x


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Excellent job for Georgie and a full night's rest! Good for her and for you...:sleep: What's your secret?

*Amber* - Oh my gosh...I totally understand your feelings - I'm predicting the same type of emotions very soon...just giving Indy a bottle of expressed breast milk makes me cry (thinking that someone else will be feeding him is why it makes me sad). You are doing so well...how has work been? Are they going to let you cut out some hours or do more work from home?

*Milos* - Waterbabies sounds like so much fun! ... How do they go underwater without choking? (just an honest question I really don't know :dohh:)...I'm scared even in the bathtub to get his ears wet!

*Vix* - That's great weight gain! Indy's in the high percentiles as well. Glad the jabs were not as bad as you thought I'm dreading mine at the end of February.

*Lil* - YIPPEE - full term...let the baby boom continue for the Femmes Fetales! If you're already dilating a little that's a great sign that things are progressing well.

*AFM*: Still in Nanny/Daycare research hell...:nope: Going out for coffee with a friend from work tomorrow - hooray for adult conversation.


----------



## kizzyt

Grand, I dOnt have a secret, honestly! Tuesday morning I was crying my eyes out thru tiredness and continual disturbed nights and that evening she just slept! I can only think that her little tooth finally piercing thru gave her some relief and she is so knackered that she just slept! I just hope it will become a regular thing! She went down at 8.40 tonight which is early for her so who knows??

Re the bath I lay G com


----------



## kizzyt

Oops sent too early!

I lay G completely flat in the big bath so her ears are always covered, she loves the bath these days and I guess like us adults there is a blockage in the ear that doesn't allow water thru. Same with them going under water at swimming, they instinctively breathe underwater, remember in the womb they were living in water! I always felt confused by that and water births, how do they not drown?? We've only been swimming once and she loved it, didn't dunk her tho but apparently the trick is to blow in their face first so they hold their breathe!!

Mills, re day naps, ive been trying to get G to go in her cot too but she's not keen and wakes up after 20-30 mins max. A couple of days ago a good friend asked me why she "needs" to nap in her cot and I didn't have a decent reason so now I think sod it, she can sleep where she likes so long as she sleeps! Today even I had a lie down with her inmy bed as shed had her Jabs and was a little grizzly but v tired and she slept an hour and a half. I just think now there's plenty of time for her to learn to nap in her cot xx


----------



## milosmum

grand - just as kizzy said they have a reflex that stops them breathing underwater so tney just float and kick their legss it is amazing to watch. He is only under for seconds but obviously loves it! He lies fllat in the bath now and we can pour water over his head and he just does not care!

Kizzy - i wish callum would sleep anywhere! He will eventually drop off in his car seat or pram after about 20mins walking/driving but usually wakes after 30-40mins or as soon as we stop. He wont sleep in my arms, co-sleep or anywhere else. Sleep is just a huge battle during the day. I would not mind but he gets so overtired and cries and is miserable. Last night he only slept for 8 hours and spent the whole of t oday crying and exhausted which of course leaves me in tears which probably stresses him out more! 
I just keep hoping it is a phase!
Glad Gs teeth are settling down though - its a stage i am not looking forwards to!

When is everyone thinking about weaning or when did you start? I have bought some rice, spoons etc for callum but i would like him more settled before i start with weaning

xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Milos I don't know about the not sleeping 8 hours thing till they are 15lbs. Your all going to hate me for this. Lol but Alia sleeps 7-10 hours every night (averaging at 8 hours) and she is only 11lbs (3 mos). As long as she is in the normal weight range no one is worried. She doesn't nap during the day though. Only 20 min here and there. (i just let her nap wherever she falls asleep. unless its nursing then ill put her in her crib) And shes eating every hour unless we leave the house for something. Then she'll go 3 hours but be starving when we get home. Lets just say I'm well slept. But get Nothing done during the day. Lol And she still wants Nothing to do with a bottle. Only boob for her...

As for swimming I can't wait to start. We are doing mom and bebe yoga right now so as soon as that class is finished swimming it is. We are practicing floating in the bath with me just holding her head and I dump water over her head and face so she's ready for the dunk in the pool.

Kizzy as for the sensor mat I also have the angle care monitor with the mat but haven't had any issues with it. The alarm does go off if I take her out and forget to turn it off but I'd say that means its working right. I also have the sensitivity turned right up though so just her breathing counts as movement which is good I think.

Lil congrats on full term!!!

Vix Amber answered the Sears question correctly for me! Thanks Amber...

Grand thanks for sharing the baby massage info I'll have to check it out. We do a little bit of it at the very beginning of my mom and bebe yoga and Alia loves it. Though they are dressed when we do it. But I'd really like to learn more. So getting it off you tube is a great idea!!

Hi to Everyone I missed! I still suck at remembering everything and what I wanted to say. lol Hope your all well though!

When are you all moving your little ones to their own room as opposed to sleeping in the bassinet in your room at night? I feel like I could do this as she does sleep through the night alone in her bassinet... but I'm not ready to let my baby go... I selfishly like her in her own bed beside me. But daddy is back to work and he's working afternoons and long 12 hour days so I feel like we are disturbing his best sleep in the mornings. Though he tells me not to worry...


----------



## IMPPEARL

Not sure if I shared this photo yet...
 



Attached Files:







Alia Ella January 2012.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
I always log on every day/every other day and read what everyone has written, but I often find it hard to find time to reply. It seems Im only managing to reply every saturday. Really sorry about that. I promise I will try to post more often, although I am always thinking of you guys :friends:

Milos - Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time at the the moment, with Callum struggling to feed and sleep properly. Its a shame that the Gaviscon is causing him constipation (it did the same to Freya), but I hope the Ranitidine is working to help his reflux. Also, its strange that he wont take a bottle anymore, when he did before Christmas. I hope you manage to get that sorted out, so that you can leave him with someboby else occassionally so that you can get a small break. I really feel for you Hun, and hope that things improve for you very soon. Great news that Callum is talking and laughing more now, that he is enjoying his underwater swims, and that despite his feeding issues he is still gaining weight. Go Callum!

Lil - glad you hear that you enjoyed your night out with DH. Any news on whether or not you will be having a sweep this week? Good luck if you do! Baby will be here before you know it! and I am excited to find out what team you are on!

neffie - How are you, Hun? How is little Coco? Do you have any more photos to share with us? I hope motherhood is everything you dreamed it would be.

Vix - aww, poor Libby is starting to teeth too? I hope she doesnt suffer too much. Thanks for your sister's tip on the "teether" sachets. That is the name of the Nelson's powder, so we are already using that. It works a treat, but you can only give 6 sachets a day, and I need to give her 12! lol. How is the controlled crying going? Its great that she has a full 10-12 hours sleep at night. Is that all in one go, or with breaks for nappy changes, and feeds?

Amber - well done Darling, you are being so so strong. It is such an awful situation, having to leave your baby in daycare for the first time, especially when she is still so young, but you are doing so so well. Its great that Grace has settled in so quickly, and thats because you worked so hard in trying to find the perfect daycare for her when you were pregnant. Glad to hear that she is enjoying herself there. Also, you say she slept alot at daycare - does that mean she is sleeping in their cribs? If so, thats great. Hopefully, you can get her to sleep in her crib at home now?!

Anna - Congratulations on Team Pink! we really are a very pink thread over here! Any ideas on girly names you are willing to share with us? Glad to hear the anomaly scan went well, looking forward to seeing your pictures. Im really sorry to hear that you have been struggling with anxiety and depression. Thats completely understandable after your 2 recent losses. PAL is tough, huh? But remember, we are all here supporting you. And soon you will have your precious baby girl in your arms. Big hugs to you, Hun.

Bean - sorry to hear that Nate has a cold, and your other son has an ear infection, constipation and anaemia. I hope they both feel better very soon. We are always here if you need to talk.

Kizzy - sorry to hear you are having a stressful time at the moment. Dont feel guilty about bringing G into your bed sometimes, just so that you can all get a bit of sleep. Its so important that you all get your rest, and if that's what it takes, then do it. Although I was happy to hear that G managed to sleep 10pm-6am the other night. Thats amazing! I hope now that her 2nd tooth has cut through, that she will feel much better and start sleeping properly again.

Grand - great news on the massage still going so well for you and Indy. We are booked on a course thats starting next month. And im sorry to hear you are finding it so stressful to find the perfect daycare for Indy. Its such a shame that you have no family around to help out. I feel so lucky that my Mum and MIL will be providing our childcare for us when I return to work. So my heart goes out to you, trying to find suitable strangers to leave your baby with. It must be the hardest decision in the world. Thinking of you during this stressful time.

Imp - as you know, we moved Freya into her own room when she turned 3 months. and considering she had never slept alone before (we co-slept from birth) she took to it really well! I still miss her at nighttime - I used to love snuggling up with her - but I know its for the best. She is happy in her own room. She sleeps for 3-4 hours at a time, only waking for feeds now, and goes back to sleep straight after her bottle. We always have the baby monitor on, and I go in there the second she starts to cry. Its completely up to you when you decide to move Alia into her own room. In the UK, they recommend baby sleeps in its parents room until its 6 months old. What is the advice where you are? Good luck in your decision making. PS, love that new picture of Alia.

Sparkle - Hope all is going well with Emilia. How are DH and C taking to her? Great to hear that she is a booby monster! We would love to see some photos of your little princess when you have time to upload some.

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: Freya has had a few days where she was really struggling with her teething. Just crying all day and night, and nothing could settle her. She likes her Bonjela and Nelson's powder, but she refuses to take the Calpol or Nurofen. We have tried giving it her on a spoon, in a syringe, and mixed into her milk - but she just spits it out. It infuriates me, because I know that if she just took it, it would help with the pain, but she wont. Luckily we have only had 3 days like that so far. Im hoping that when the tooth finally cuts through she will get some relief.
In other news, its my best friend's due date today. But I am no longer on call to be her birth partner, as she has made up with her boyfriend. I hope things work out for them this time, as she really needs his support right now. Im looking forward to her having the baby though - its a girl, and it will be Freya's first playmate!!
Also, thankyou all so much for your kind words regarding my financial issues, and my return to work. Before starting my maternity leave, I worked full time. I was hoping to return to work part time (3 days a week), but financially, I may have to consider returning full time. I really dont want to do that, as I will miss Freya terribly, but I may have to unfortunately. Also, I was going to return at the beginning of June, but I may have to return as early as next month. I just need to have a good look at my finances, and discuss things with my OH, and see what we can come up with. Luckily, I will not have to look into finding suitable childcare for Freya, as my Mum and MIL will be looking after her for us. I feel so grateful to them for that, as I would really struggle (financially and emotionally) to leave her in daycare.
Other than that, my darling Freya is perfect, and I love her more and more every day! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Milo- RE weaning.... Libby started two weeks ago, I would wait until he's settled tbh. Libby started with rice once a day for a week, then rice and baby porridge one a day, now were experimenting with fruit and veg, when I'm cooking I take veg out before salting, puree it and freeze in individual trays. I've never really taken to jars as there expensive and its easy enougut to do my own unless we go away for the day then I will use them. First tastes aren't supposed to replace bottles or boobs as yet so Libby ISS still taking 4 8oz a day, altho she is going 5hrs instead of 3! Today we got up at 9 she had a bottle and some baby porridge, at around 4pm (meal time for other 2) she will sit with them and have sweet potatoes today.... She is so much more relaxed and peaceful now shes weaning and her nappyd are still ok! 
Good luck with it xx


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- poor freya :( have you heard of those teething necklaces? Ive been told they are fab!
I understand your worry about finances, we too are really struggling and looking for ways to cut back.... We run two cars and we have 6 children between us and as we all know yhey are expensive, Andys children are all teenagers and they are soooo expensive! I have spread my pat over a year and I'm looking into going back early if I didn't have to sacrifice my pay I'm owed! I'm only going bk part time for now, as what extra I'd earn going bk full time would be spent on 140 a week child care fees! X


----------



## Vixmar

Your very lucky to have family childcare! My parent still work and as a vicar and a senco teacher they work long hours and andys family are in their 70s and not in perfect health :( x


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- advise on calpol etc.. try syringe but get oh to hold her, squirt and massage her throat at the same time it stops the gagging reflex and should force her to swallow, I know it sounds cruel but I learnt to do it when zack had chest problems and had to have his meds 4 tines a day, I couldn't get them down him and he ended up in hospital on IV meds and the nurses showed me it! I also used the technique on our cat when she was ill :)
And no Libby doesn't wake for feed or change, if she wakes at 6am I change and feed then she's back asleep in my bed until 9am, I know how lucky I am, and I'm the kinda person who doesn't cope well without sleep and I know when her teeth come it could change so I'm stocking up on sleep x


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Once again, loads of catching up to do. :dohh:

Bean - I hope Nate's cold has eased up, and that your other son is also feeling better.

Vix - That's such a cute pic of Libby! Glad to hear her jabs went well, and that she's starting to sleep better.

Amber - Sorry to hear of your struggles with leaving Grace at daycare. I can only imagine how tough it must be. On the bright side, it's great that she's taking to it so well. :thumbup: I'm sure it will only get better in due course of time. It's also nice that you and OH are able to share the commute to work.

Lil - Happy full term!! :happydance: You're in the home stretch now. Hope you're able to sort out the matter regarding picking the doc for peanut. Those kind of things sure can be a hassle.

Kizzy - Sorry to hear that Georgina was struggling with sleep, but looks like things are starting to look up. Keep it up.

Grand - Glad to hear that the massage is coming along well. I hear you on finding a good daycare. It sure is a pain in the butt!! :growlmad: Hope you find one that suits your needs soon.

Sparkle - Glad to hear that all is well with you and Emilia. Look forward to reading your birth story, and seeing some pictures when you have a chance.

Milos - Sorry to hear that Callum is struggling with sleep. Hope it gets better soon. Glad to hear that you're having a better time with the feeds. Sounds like he's taken a liking to the water babies class which is fab! :thumbup:

Imp - Glad to hear that Alia is already such a great sleeper. Definitely consider yourself lucky. :winkwink: Adorable pic by the way! As for moving them into their own room, we have Coco sleep in her pack n play in our room at night, but she also takes some of her day time naps in the crib in her room. We figured we'd get an early start on it, so she wouldn't have an issue adjusting to sleeping in her own room down the road.

Shell - Hope Freya's teething issue settles down soon. I'm sure it's anything but easy seeing them in pain and feeling so helpless. Glad to hear that your bestie has made up with her BF. Hope all goes well for her with the delivery. Sorry to hear that you have to consider going back to work as early as next month. It's great though that you have your mum & MIL to help with caring for Freya. Hope everything works out for you!

I don't think I missed anyone, but :hi: and sorry if I did.

AFM, life has never been better. We are cherishing each and every moment with our beautiful Coco. :cloud9: She is changing so much with each passing day, and we are learning so much about her with each passing moment. Breastfeeding is continuing to go well (knock on wood!). We had a few difficult nights where she would not fall asleep in her pack n play, and ended up sleeping the night on my chest. Swaddling her has been a hit or miss kind of thing, but we've tried it for the past few nights, and it has worked like a charm! :thumbup: She's been sleeping for 3-4 hour stretches, and lets us know when she's ready to eat or have her diaper changed. As for daytime, looks like she's starting to have a little routine there as well. She's usually awake most of the morning, and then takes a 4-5 hour nap in the afternoons.

We've been letting her have tummy time on her mat, and so far she seems to be enjoying it. I've also started massaging her, which is absolutely loves! Last night she had her first bath with soap, and she was in heaven. So you see...I can't really complain too much. She has been a goodie little girl. :winkwink:

On a not so very happy note, it turns out that the daycares we really liked are not going to be able to accommodate her for the starting period we wanted. :nope: It really stinks because we've been on the waiting list for more than 8 months. So now it's back to the drawing board, and trying to figure out what to do. I'm not really keen on entrusting her care to a nanny who comes over to our house. I'd rather her be in a more social setting with more people around. I'm at my wits end though. I'm sure that eventually we'll get into the daycare of our choice, but in the meantime I'm so totally freaked out! :shrug:

Anyhoo, back to happy times....here are some pics of my little cutie. :kiss:


----------



## Vixmar

Bettie- coco looks adorable! seems such a long time ago that Libby was that small! Her hair is lovely!
She sounds like a dream baby!
I share the anxiousness re childcare, when are you due back? X


----------



## neffie

Vix - I go back to work the end of April. So not looking forward to it.. :(


----------



## Vixmar

What do you do? Are you planning on going bk full time? X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

Neffie - coco is just gorgeous. I am so sorry that you are worrying about daycare. 

I am lucky that I can take Nate to the schoo that I work in as it has a childrens centre with a nursery. Woud like to look for a job in another school but at the moment the fact that I will be able to take him there is a massive reason to stay.

Shell - its great that you have support from your mom and mil. Hope freyas teething is getting better.

Vix - I see that your mom is a senco - i bet she is a very busy lady with that job.

HI everybody - hope that you are all ok. 

We are having laods of decorating done at the mo as had a leak from the bathroom. Also having a new bathroom - so we have no bathroom at the mo only a loo in there, which is being taken out tonight and I have picked up a tummy bug and have the runs - oh joy. Spent the whole of yesterday stripping the hall, stairs and landing so not been on much. Will catch up proper later. XX HAve a good day all.


----------



## shelleney

Milos - sorry, I forgot to reply to your question on weening. Here in the UK we are advised to wait until babies are 6 months old before weaning, otherwise it could cause them digestive problems in the future. So I am trying to wait until then.

Vix - i have heard good things about Amber necklaces and teething. However, I have also heard that they can irritate sensitive skin. And as Freya has recently been diagnosed with eczema, and dont want to risk it. Thanks though! Wow, 6 children between you! That sounds very expensive!! Its a shame that your parents or in-laws cant help with the childcare. I agree that I am very lucky. My Mum is 46 and works 4 days a week, so she will have Freya on her day off. And my MIL is 62 and retired, so she can do the other days. Thanks for the tips on the Calpol and syringe. I will have to give that a go tonight!

neffie - OMG, Coco is adorable!! I love her!! Its lovely to hear that life is so perfect for you right now. Im glad to hear that breastfeeding and sleeping are both going well. I hope that you manage to sort out your childcare issues soon.

Bean - sorry to hear that you have a tummy bug right now. That must be terrible when you have children to look after, and a house refurbishment going on. I hope you feel better soon, and that the house is finished quickly.

Hi all :hi:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Here are some recent photos of Freya.
#1 - sitting up unaided at Mum+Baby group.
#2 - posing in her new dress.
#3 - enjoying the snow!

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0038.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0034.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0084.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Neffie *- Coco is adorable. That first picture would look fantastic blown up to a big size and in black and white. :cloud9:

*Shell *- Freya is so cute and growing so quickly!!

:hi: all, I'm still here lurking in the background patiently waiting for AF to return after 4 long months!!


----------



## shelleney

Hi New :hi: Thanks for popping in. Still thinking of you, and sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Vixmar said:


> Bettie- coco looks adorable! seems such a long time ago that Libby was that small! Her hair is lovely!
> She sounds like a dream baby!
> I share the anxiousness re childcare, when are you due back? X



Kizzy has just informed me id called NEFFIE BETTIE!!! omg stupid phone!! sorry! x


----------



## grandbleu

I thought *Bettie* was cute! :haha:


----------



## kizzyt

Hahaha it made me laugh, I quite like it :)


----------



## shelleney

It made me laugh too. But I knew it was just autocorrect on Vix's phone!
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope your all well.. :)

Not much new to report.. hope baby comes soon lol..


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Lil not long now. This stage goes so slowly, but very soon you will have your little baby in your arms.

Here is a recent photo of my little boy - my 3rd little boy.
 



Attached Files:







xxx 021.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5









ebay and new baby photos 034.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vixmar

Bean he is adorable!
Lol- not long! The end is in sight altho I know the last few weeks seem like an eternity! This time next month you will be hone with your baby x

NEWS FLASH!
We have a tooth.... Or the corner of one lol, can't see anything as such exept lines where they will be but its just a very slight sharpness. Im hoping it is a tooth coz my god she's been a little devil today! The only time she has been quiet is when I've took her into the garden to give her air! Ended up going to the park for some piece as she loves fresh air. This evening we've had nelsons, calpol and bonjella and nothing has soothed her! She's finally asleep after abandoning the cot and having mummy cuddles. She's also refused all solids ive offered today and non stopped biting and chewing everything she can get her hands on!
Anyway off to shut my eyes before she relises shes in her cot with a teddy and not mummy

Night ladys

X


----------



## bethenasia

I just wanted to say: 3 weeks (or less!) until we meet SF face to face! AHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Lil - Happy 38 weeks for tomorrow! Hope baby comes soon!

Bean - Aww, Nate is such a handsome little chap!

Vix - Poor Libby. I hope she feels better soon. and I hope you manage to get some rest/sleep.

Beth - Ooh, not long now Beth! enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy.

AFM: my best friend is in labour! I drove her to the hospital last night and stayed with her for an hour until her boyfriend arrived to support her. We have been texting all through the night. She is currently on the syntocinon (pitocin) drip, with an epidural. She is quite relaxed and very excited to meet her little girl. At 7am, she was 6cm dilated, so im just waiting for the call to say baby is here. When they are ready to come home today or tomorrow, I will be going to pick them up from the hospital. Can't wait to meet Freya's new best friend!

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!! :kiss:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone!! :hi: Looks like I have some catching up to do!!

Bean--aww hun, little Nate is so cute--I adore that elephant hat! He is growing so much, absolutely adorable! Thank you for sharing the pictures!! I hope you are feeling better and that you have a functioning bathroom now--I would go crazy if that happened to me!!

Vix--hooray for Libby cutting her first tooth, the biggie girl!! :happydance: Hope that it is not too painful for her and that you are able to be getting some rest!!

Kizzy--glad you are getting some rest at last!! And I agree with Shell, do what works, do not worry about putting her in the "proper" place to sleep. I swear, Grace's cradle and crib are going to make fabulous hand-me-downs, she has used them so little!!! She still sleeps with me in bed (yes, I am bad like that, but we get lots of sleep that way!) at night. Daycare says she prefers the swing to sleep in during the day (just like at home), but they are training her to use the crib, which is nice! Glad to hear that G's second tooth is here!! She is growing so fast!! And I adore the pictures you post of her on FB, she is so sweet!

Beth--Happy Term hun!! You are in the home stretch now, not too much longer and little SF will be here, I am so excited for you!!!

Lil--glad to hear that all is well. These last couple weeks are the longest, I swear! Hope you are staying warm!!

Sparkle--hope you and the family are getting lots of quality time in with little Emilia, she is just so beautiful!!

Shell--good luck to your friend, I hope she has a smooth delivery! how exciting, a Valentine's Day baby!! Freya's pictures are absolutely adorable, btw, she has the biggest smile I have ever seen, such a happy and beautiful girl!! I hope that teething is going better for you and that you have found something that works to help ease her pain, poor dear. I am also happy to hear that your mom and mil are around to provide care for Freya during the day should you have to return to work--when I was born, my mother (a special education teacher) had to go back to work 2 weeks after she had me (by C-Section too! :shock:) due to finances. Fortunately my Gram was around to care for me during the day, and I grew up having a wonderful relationship with her. I am sad for you that you have to return so soon, but elated to hear that you have loving family to create special bonds with Freya close by! :hugs:

Imp--it is wonderful to hear how well Alia is getting on with her sleep!! I LOVE the picture by the way, thanks for sharing!! She too is growing so fast, the beautiful girl!! As for when I plan on moving Grace to her own room, my pediatrician says the norm is anywhere from 3-6 months, and really depends on the mom and baby. Formula fed babies are generally easier to move earlier whereas breastfed babies, whose moms tend to keep them close at hand because feeding is just so much easier that way, tend to be moved closer to 6 months. I plan on starting to try moving Grace after she turns 4 months. It will probably be a gradual thing as we are still getting her used to a crib vs. mommy's arms. It will be hard as I am very emotionally attached to her at night, especially with me being away from her now during the day!

Bettie/Neffie (sorry, couldn't resist! :haha:)--Hope all is going well with you and Coco!! She is gorgeous btw, and looks like a little snugglebug!! These first few weeks are so precious, enjoy every single moment!! Glad to hear that sleeping and feeding are going so well! :thumbup: What a clever little girl you have! I am sorry to hear about the daycare situation and I hope that a spot opens up soon for you, how long is the list in front of you, did they give you any ideas? Do you have any family that would be able to help out for a few weeks/months until you are in?

Grand--hope your childcare hunt is going well, have you found anything promising? 

milos--aww hun, sorry little Callum is having sleep issues--have you tried using a swing? Sometimes the rocking motion helps them nod off. With Grace, we have to put her to sleep before putting her in the swing, but once in there, she will sleep for a good hour or so. Glad to hear that the ranitidine is helping with his reflux (that is what I use for mine actually!). As for weaning, my goal is to start introducing solids at 6 months with Grace--however, she had a growth spurt last week and I am having a hard time keeping up with her feeding wise (I am just barely keeping up, thank god for the stored breastmilk that I have!), so we may have to introduce solids sooner. I have read that 4-6 months is usually the time most little ones start weaning. I plan to check with the pediatrician at Grace's appointment next week to see what she recommends.

New--:hugs: thanks for stopping by hun! I hope AF comes to visit you really soon! I am so excited for you for the coming year and am praying for your BFP!!

AFM: Happy Valentine's Day everyone!! Hard to believe that it was one year ago today that DH and I got our BFP with Grace, and here she will be 4 months old next week already!!! Wow time has flown by!! Daycare is day by day with me. I have good days and bad days, but the separation is getting easier to deal with. The hardest time for me right now is 5 pm until we pick her up--I want her in my arms the second that I am done working, but have to wait until the car gets there to pick her up, haha! She is a real trooper and really seems to be enjoying daycare and being around the other children. She did catch a cold, which is not surprising, but it is hard watching her struggle with a stuffy nose that she can't blow yet! :nope: I have been up since 3 am because she was so miserable last night, my poor baby. I plan to give her lots of TLC tonight when I get her home!!

I hope you ladies all have wonderful days with your special valentines!:kiss:


----------



## shelleney

So my best friend had her baby at 1.10pm! :happydance:

She got to 9cm, but baby started getting distressed, and they needed to perform an emergency c-section. Damn syntocinon (pitocin)! It makes me sick how they crank it up so high that it puts the poor babies in distress! Why can't they just let the contractions come on their own?! Grr, rant over! :blush:

She will have to stay in hospital for 3 days, then I will go pick her up. But I am hoping to go and visit her tomorrow. Dont want to disturb her today, as she and her OH will need to bond with the baby. Im just so excited for her, and so proud too. We have been best friends since we were 12, and I just feel so overwhelmed that we will both be sharing motherhood together :friends:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

A couple updated pictures of Grace. The first is her and DH on her first day of Daycare last week!
 



Attached Files:







WyattandGrace1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









Grace7.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









Grace4.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5









Grace6.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









Grace5.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amberyll23

Ohh Shell, congratulations to her!!! Sorry to hear she had to have an Emergency Section, but glad mom and baby are both well!! So excited for her and you--nothing like sharing motherhood with your best friend! :kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Amber - I remember the day you got your BFP, and I cant believe it was a year ago! Glad to hear the separation is getting easier for you to deal with. You are doing so well, Hun. You are a wonderful Mommy. Glad to hear little Grace is enjoying her Daycare. I hope her cold clears up soon, bless her :hugs:

xx

EDIT: I adore the new photos of Grace. My favourite are the one of her in her Bumbo (its the cocked head, and expression on her face), and the one of her snuggled up on the couch.

xx


----------



## Vixmar

Shell- is it making your broody again?

Amber- glad things are going well, doesn't time fly! I just love graces hair, Libby is blonde so looks bald!

We had a visitor in our bed last night, it was the only was to get rest and even then she woke every hour screming, tonight she's very fretful, I've just bout a amber necklace for her from amber pumpkin i read the reveiws and they seem amazing! So worth a shot as I'm shattered! I'll let you know when it arrives x


----------



## shelleney

Oh no, Vix, not broody at all! One is definitely enough for now!
Wanna wait til Freya is 3yo before TTC again....and even then, we may decide we couldnt cope with another one!

xx


----------



## Vixmar

I felt like that when I had Jessica, I never wanted anymore babys lol

Just been reading reviews on the amber beeds and almost all say its has eased their child's eczema? Just a thought, I'm at my witts end I have no idea what I can do for her, she's currently in bed with me (no pillow or duvet) because she's so tearful! Anyone else's baby fine during day but like this during night? Never had any trouble teething with the other two as they were so late with teething (20months!) Any advise welcome x


----------



## kizzyt

Ahh vix, I really feel your (and libby's) pain, we had about 3.5 weeks of georgie in pain and sleepless nights so I know how helpless you are feeling. As she is already eating have you tried freezing some foods, cucumber, melon etc, that's what I was recommended but G isn't eating yet, apparently it helps soothe. Also pain relief wise I found nurofen better than calpol. Wish you luck and hope it comes thru soon xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry don't have time to reply to you lovely ladies...we have entered teething hell since 3 days ago...I'm at the end of my tether...my sweet happy baby is crying and moaning all day long...he only wants to feed but he eats too much throws up and cries again...:cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww big hugs grand... teething is the worst.. for both moms and babies.. hang it there as soon as it break through relief will start.. :)

38 weeks for me today..dr this afternoon lets hope for some progress..


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww Grand, huge hugs to you and Indy, I know I will be there soon with Grace and am dreading it! :hug: I hope things improve! 

Happy 38 weeks Lil!!! Hope your appointment goes well!!! 

Vix, huge hugs to you and Libby too!! :hug: I hope those Amber beads help!

Poor mommas and teething babes!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vixmar

Kizzy- I thought Georgina had started weaning? I hadn't thought about that but I will give it a go!

Grand- im feeling your pain! We've just had calpol n bonjella and nelsons so she's a little relaxed at mo but like I said yesterday she was only like that at night.... Well today she's been in terrible pain :( I've had to leave her in her cot for ten mins while I had time out as its upsetting us both! she's also spitting most feeds out, never known teethong to be this bad! I'm so glad I have oh! X


----------



## Vixmar

Good luck LIL with your app! 
Amber, hope all is well at work at with Grace


----------



## kizzyt

Amber, I hope you are slowly finding it easier to leave Grace at daycare, I am sure she is having an absolute blast there but it must be very very hard for you. I really feel for ladies in America with the terrible maternity package but it sounds like your work are being supportive so thats great. Grace certainly looks very happy in the pics so I'd say you have nothing to worry about there, the cold is a pain but unfortunately it seems as soon as kids go into nursery they pick up everything going dont they, bless them xx

Shell, congrats to your friend, I bet it will be lovely to see her and Freya play and grow together, so many of my friends have babies and its lovely to see them all together, especially as they are different ages etc so you see all the different stages! xx

Grand, like Vix, I totally understand what you are going through, teething is the devil, I can only suggest pain relief, lots of gels/powders and cuddles. and when it all gets a bit too much trying to take a breather, its hard on us mums aswell as the little bubba's. BUT from my experience, it DOES pass once they actually cut through... I promise. I assume its both of their bottom front ones? Apparently its very unlikely to only get one at a time, they generally come together altho G's were three weeks apart so you prob wont get much relief until both push through but then you will get your normal happy smiling sleeping baby back (we're getting 10.5 approx hours sleep from her a night these days!!). 

Lil, hope the appt went well, any news??

New, thanks for dropping in honey xxxx

AFM as mentioned above G is sleeping well. I am still having a love/hate relationship with her sensor monitor though, if she moves about in the night it goes off (5 times between 2am and 4.45am on Tues night!!) but last night it didnt go off at all! I dont have the guts to just switch it off and not use it, I would be so scared of something happening and it being my fault for not using the sensor pad, Neil isnt keen to switch it off either so he's offered to do some of the getting up to re-set it during the night so I dont feel I am constantly up and down.

Re weaning we gave G some baby rice a couple of weeks ago, she liked it the first two days then lost interest so we stopped. A couple of times this week when I have been eating banana I have given her some soft pieces which she pulls a funny face to eat but eventually seems to like it and yesterday I popped into my parents restaurant and my dad had some butternut squash already blended so she tried a bit of that and again pulled a funny face but seemed to eat it anyway. so its a tiny little bit of flavours now and again for us rather than full on weaning. I may try her with some porridge this weekend. I went to a weaning class last week and they basically said from 20-24 weeks start feeding them what you are eating but this seems a bit too much for me so I think I'll start with some baby specific stuff and work up from there :) She's 20 weeks on Sat so we're at about the right time to be thinking about it. Bottle-wise, now she is sleeping better at night I am finding it hard to fit 5 bottles in during the day so I have changed to 4X8oz bottles per day and yesterday that worked perfectly :)

I went into work Monday to discuss with my boss the possibility of reducing my hours to around 60-70% of what I used to do when I go back in September. I used one of my "keep in touch" days (where they pay you to go in for work business for the day) and have said I am happy to use the other 9 over the next 6 months. My boss is going to discuss with his boss and let me know. It does sound like there are potentially redundancies on the cards tho so there's a small risk there. It wouldnt be the end of the world if I got made redundant as I'd get a pay out but I'd far rather stay there doing three days per week.

gosh, didnt realise I had so much to say, sorry for banging on ladies! Funny how I am up on the internet, cleaning bottles etc so early and little madam is still soundo. Its the only chance I get to do a long catch up these days!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Vixmar

Kizzy- glad work went well, did if feel like you'd never left? I'm dreadig asking for flexable hours im pretty sure it'll be a no hence holding off incase I have to resign I need my pay to continue for as long as possible! If I can't go bk I intend to enroll on a nursing course to specialise is drug and alchol abuse but again its the cost :( 
Glad g is sleeping better! Throw that bloody mat away lol at 20weeks the rise of SIDs drops dramatically but I know you feel comforted by having it, were for me with my pqst experience of finding zack unable to breathe ot would just add to my anxiety, I still poke Libby severale time a night but when I found zack mother instinct told me something was wrong and I went to check on him... strangest experience I've ever had but somehow i just knew! 

Libby has also gone off trying new foods since she's been teething, so we've reverted bk to porridge and fruit once a day instead of small amounts 3 tines a day until she's feeling brighter! 

AFM
Half term holidays! Lots of trips to difftent parks and arts n crafts and baking for us :) 

I had a msg from the lady who had her little boy early (forgot her username) she says he's doing very well. 

Sam- hope you and Jessica are well even though your also in teething hell!

Ann- hope bumps cooking well and your feeling a little more positve, your oftern in my thoughts x

Bean- sparkle, hope all 4 of u are well and you'll soon write your remaining birth storys and update us x


----------



## Beanwood

hi just a quick post - still have no bathroom and have been sent wrong taps and shower so off to batjh shop and my moms for a bath. Just wanted to share with you that Nate slept from 10 - 7.30 WOW>

Hope you are all well and have a good weekend. Hugs to all. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just checking in ... I think Alia is starting to teeth! Seems early. But she was so cranky yesterday and is clawing at her mouth poor bebe. She virtually didn't nap at all yesterday. But slept through 8:30pm-almost 8:30am! Either teeth or some big growth spurt. Not sure but it wasn't fun. Went to do our yoga and never got to actually do it. She screamed the whole time. Very unusual for her.

Glad everyone is doing well. Sorry for sucking so bad at individual comments. But I do enjoy reading everyone's!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just wanted to share a few more photos also... in case you can't tell I love photography. lol
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









6.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









8.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









9.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









11-2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## milosmum

IMP - she has wonderful hair! So cute but terrible news that she might be teething already poor wee thing. I hope it is a growth spurt and ends soon xxx

Grand and Vix - poor Indy and Libby, these teeth are just torture aren't they. MY DH mum told me that DH did not cut any teeth til he was 8 months old - I hope Callum is the same and we get a few months peace until they appear.

Bean - well done on the sleep - I hope you managed to sleep through too. Hope the bathroom is finished soon x

As for us - surviving! Thankfully the random overtired screaming seems to have settled down. This week has been half term so all our baby classes were cancelled. We spent all wekk at home trying to establish a nice napping routine and he seems to have the hang of it (touch wood) HE has a short nap in the morning about 90mins after getting up. A longer one between 12-2 - not that he has slept right through that yet but we are aiming high! Then a little short one about 4/4.30. This seems to be helping his night sleeps too - only up twice last night compared to the 4-5 times a night I have been up for the last few weeks. Just hoping the sleep continues to let me recover from my exhaustion! The only problem is that I have no idea how it will manage to fit in when we are out and about. I hope cause he will be sleepy at those times that he will sleep in his pram or car seat at those times too. I guess we will see next week!

Love to all bumps and babies xxx


----------



## grandbleu

OH took a very cranky LO off my hands... thank goodness...I agree *Vix*...I would be lost without OH during this teething.

*Imp* - Totally normal she's starting "teething" - gums double in size now to prepare for teeth which is really just the start of teething...guess you're in good company with all of us :winkwink: I can't get over your sweet girl's hair...she is just too cute...model baby from a model mommy!

*Bean* - Completely jealous but so happy that your little Nate has STTN!!! What an amazing milestone for baby and best of all for mommy. :sleep:

*Kizzy* - I hope you can get your hours reduced! It's nice to have a good blend of baby and adult time. 

*Lil* - Keep us updated as to your progress...so excited for our next LO!!!

Sorry I can't remember the rest of the updates...I have to read back again but don't think I've forgotten you all!

*PS. *I got the OK from work to do part-time so I'll be doing 8 to 1 everyday. :thumbup: We also found an awesome nanny but only 4 days a week so OH is taking one day off and working Saturday instead with his job and Indy and OH will have one "boy" day together when the new nanny can't take care of him. She is a gem...I started crying and she was just wonderful comforting me (she's a mom with a 5 year old son so she understands the separation anxiety) and she is going to send pictures and texts during the first weeks when I'm freaking out about leaving my son. Indy will be in her home (which is located right above the fire station - her hubby is a firefighter and they have housing for them above the fire house! Talk about a great place just in case of an emergency.) with 2 other babes - one is 3 months and the other is 2 years old. She has lots of nice toys and her place is big and sunny and clean and she takes them out every day on walks or joins other neighborhood nannies for games/songs etc. I'm super sad to leave him but feel like we have a very trustworthy woman. Still in teething misery and no sleep zone! Hope it's over soon....


----------



## grandbleu

*Milo* - You snuck in on me there! :haha: That's awesome that Callum is getting into napping...gosh I haven't started that yet...just "surviving" still LOL.


----------



## grandbleu

Here's my sweet cherub not crying :winkwink:


Spoiler

​


----------



## kizzyt

ahhh Imp she has fab hair, is it red? like my little bubba :)

grand, massive hugs on teething I hope it finishes soon, have any actually cut through yet?

Bean, well done to Nate, Georgie did 10.30 til 8.30 last night too and she had a 2hr 15 min nap in her cot today too meaning I had a lovely bath and washed blow dried and straightened my hair in advance of a girls night out tonight, feels like a luxury to be able to properly do my hair these days!! 

hi all xxx hope everyone is well.

off topic, how are you all sleeping comfort wise? I used to love sleeping on my tummy pre preg then obvs couldnt and after she was born I could but lately I find it gives me a real backache and isnt comfy at all. I find myself tossing and turning a lot to get comfortable!!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Kizzy* :wave: - I see a white spot on one of his bottom "teeth" areas...is that cutting? RE: Sleeping...I toss and turn all the time now just like you...I used to sleep on my back but now nothing is super comfortable. I tend to sleep on my side now. Usually though I'm getting up all the time feeding Indy so I guess it doesn't matter too much just yet...LOL...that's so luxurious that you can do your hair properly...biding my time for that day that I can look like a yummy mummy!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks everyone. Thats the first thing everyone says. No one can get over her hair. Lol

Milo's I wish I could get Alia to nap during the day. I'm well slept but can't get anything done! I need to work on that also! Glad its going well for you. 

Grand that's so great you found someone to watch lo while you work and were able to get dh a boy's day! My hd needs some bonding time but he's working 12 hour days right now so it's soo hard. Lo is such a cutie!!

Kizzy. She does have a red tint to her hair! It depends what light I look at it in. But I think it's strawberry blond for sure. Not really sure where that came from as dh is dark and I'm blond.?? As for sleeping I use to sleep on my tummy as well but find that uncomfortable too. I get a few comfy hours on my side. But then my breasts start to get full. By the time Alia wakes I'm in pain and NEED to feed. So the last few hours I'm tossing and turning trying to get comfy. Guess theres a negaitive to her sleeping so well at night. Lol


----------



## kizzyt

Yes Grand, I'd say so hun, that's how Georgina's started out, if you touch it with your nail does it feel like it's exposed rather than covered in gum? if you can see white bumps I think it wont be long before the tooth (or teeth) break through. There's light at the end of the tunnel!! xx


----------



## milosmum

kizzy - i am struggling to sleep comfortably too. I have some back/pelvis pain after having vallum and after a few hours in bed nothing is very comfy. however getting up 4 times during the night to feed means I am not in bed long enough to suffer! Also i think i sleep much lighter listening for callum so dont't get the same level of rest as i used to. I do wonder if i will ever sleep soundly again!?!

Grand - your nanny sounds lovely i hope that you feel more at ease about returnning to work now you have his childcare sorted. When do you go back? 

Going to try for an early night but i think i can here callum stirring so maybe not!

Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

So in a short had appt at 130, baby's hb was down and was actively contracting, did the nst and dr said it was okay but he wanted to just keep me.. I was 3cms and head was really low.. walked with him to the hospital and called my family.. got hooked up to iv at 430 and had to have that for a bit before getting the epi, which i will never get again.. didnt work right had to do it twice and it wore off before i even started pushing.. got checked and was 4, water was broke, then went from 4 to 8 in an hr.. started pushing at 8pm he was born at 8:08 with cord around his neck.. been going great since though and happy to have my family home 

Thats the short version on the birth.. 

Postpartum is hard with the hormones, bleeding is tapering quite a bit, soaking helps with the tear.. had a second degree tear down the middle ouch.. boobs are rocks as milk came in, now to dry up lol as bottle feeding.. will get some pics up soon.. have to copy and paste my story lol..

feb 15th :)


----------



## sparkle

Lil- many many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!!


----------



## Amberyll23

:yipee::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS LIL!!!! WELCOME TO YOUR BABY BOY!!!:happydance::yipee:

Glad to hear he is here safe and sound, what a delivery!! Enjoy every moment with your precious baby boy and your beautiful family!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Logan on the birth of your baby boy x


----------



## neffie

Lil - CONGRATS!! :happydance: Another :blue: addition to this thread. Enjoy your bundle of joy! Hope you have a speedy recovery, and we look forward to seeing some pics when you get a breather.


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Lil! Really happy for you xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations on the birth of baby Bryce! Your :yellow: bump turned :blue: !

Cant wait to see pics of your little man. Hope you are recovering well

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi: Hope you all enjoyed your weekends.

Grand - aww Hun. so sorry to hear you are in "teething hell" with Indy. I totally know how that feels. I hope his tooth/teeth cuts through the gum soon, so that he (and you) gets some relief. Big hugs to you both :hugs: Great news that you managed to reduce your hours at work, and have found the perfect Nanny - she sounds wonderful! And isnt little Indy a handsome chap?

Kizzy - glad to hear little Georgie is sleeping so well. I never bothered with a sensor mat, as they seem more trouble than they are worth. But if it makes you and Neil feel more relaxed, then stick with it. It just hope it doesnt keep you awake too much. How did you get on trying to reduce your working hours? Hope you enjoyed your girls night out!

Vix - hope you and the kids had a fun half term! How is Libby doing with her teething/weaning/sleeping these days?

Bean - well done Nate on the excellent sleeping! Thats fab! Hope you get your bathroom sorted soon.

Imp - aww poor Alia. No, its not too early to start teething - Freya started at just 8 weeks. Have you tried a teething powder to relieve her pain? Thats what works best for us (better than Bonjela). I hope she gets some relief soon. And wow, isnt she beautiful! I adore her hair!

Milos - glad to hear Callum is doing well with the daytime napping. I hope he can keep it up when your social life gets back on track!

neffie and Sparkle - I hope you and your baby girls are doing well.

Lots of love to the other Femmes Fetales :kiss:

AFM: Freya turned 4 months old today! Where did the time go? Curiosity got the better of me, and I wanted to see what she would do if we tried her with a bit of baby rice....well she loved it! You shouldve seen her, she nearly chewed the spoon off! She just couldnt get enough! Now im worried, coz she is obviously ready for food, but my Health Visitor advised me not to give her food til she is 6 mnonths old. Now I dont know what to do??

In other news - I picked up my best friend from the hospital on Thursday evening. And her baby girl is adorable! I love her so much! Im taking Freya to meet her new best friend on Friday - I bet Freya will look huge in comparison! 

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Lil!!!!


Just wanted to share one more photo...

I wanted to capture the Love and Trust in one look! This is the look that melts my heart everyday!
 



Attached Files:







feeding4-3.jpg
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kizzyt

Yay, congrats lil, fabulous news, hope you are all home safe and well with your new son!!!!

Lovely pic imp xxx


----------



## Vixmar

Congrats LIL! Hope your both well!


----------



## Beanwood

Wow - loads happening. 
Congrats Lil - that is fab news.

Imp that is a lovely picture and totally get what you mean.

Shell - congrats to your bf - it is lovely to have a close friend who has a baby similar age. As far as the rice goes - Mine both had rice about 3/4 months - they were ready. I am sure that 6 months is just a guideline. Anyway they keep changing the goal posts. 

Neffie/ Sparkle - how are your beautiful little girls doing.

Kizzy - hope that you had a nice night out after your little bit of pampering time.

Grand - Indy is so sweet and great news on part time

Milo - thats great that you are getting in to a routine.

Amber - hope that grace is doing ok at daycare. Hoew are you hun?

Vix - How is little Libby doing?


Bellas, Sam, anna - Hi hope you are doing well.

I STILL HAVE NO BATHROOM - am getting fed up. Seems to be lots of problems.
I am making soup as i feel so poorly. Achy, blocked nose and ears etc..... BLAH


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: everyone! I hope you had a great weekend! Sorry I was a bit MIA there, we had a visit in the latter half of last week from DH's father, so between work, taking care of Grace and entertaining him, I was exhausted!! I did keep up with reading up on you all though!!

Lil--congrats again on baby Bryce, I just LOVE that name by the way! I hope you are all settling in well in your first week, which is by far the most precious one!! 

Grand--excellent news on the nanny front! :thumbup: It sounds like you have chosen a lovely lady to look after little Indy and I think it is wonderful that she has other little ones, including her own that will be there also so Indy will have some playmates to grow up with!! :flower: Sorry to hear you are in teething hell still, I hope he starts to feel better soon, poor little man! Your picture is gorgeous btw, I love his chubby cheeks!! And great news on the part time!! :thumbup:

Imp--I hope Alia is doing well with her teething! Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous, such a beautiful baby girl! Thank you so much for sharing them! I adore her hair! And the latest one you posted is just so precious, I can't stop looking at it, so beautiful!! And you are right, the trust and love in her eyes is priceless!!

Vix--How is Libby doing hun? Are you getting any rest? Hope your half term went well!! 

Kizzy--How is miss G doing? How is the weaning going? I hope your work situation gets worked out for you the way you would like, keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Hope the sensor pad is not causing you any more headaches--I bought the angelcare without the sensor pad because so many mommies kept complaining how it would go off all of the time!! It is such a hard decision whether to use it or go without! :hugs: As for sleeping, I find I cannot sleep on my tummy much right now also, although I am hoping that improves over the next few months as that used to be my favorite position to sleep! 

Milos--so glad to hear that things are improving for little Callum's sleeping! I really hope that the routine you were able to establish last week works for you this week while you are out and about!! :kiss:

Shell-- Happy 4 months to little Miss Freya!! :kiss: Grace is 4 months tomorrow, I cannot believe how quickly all of our little ones are growing!! I hear you on the weaning concerns. Grace is doing the same thing as Freya, she wants to try to taste and eat everything right now. All the books I read say anywhere from 4-6 months--we see her pediatrician on Wednesday, so I am going to ask her about when it would be best to introduce the rice to Grace, I will let you know how it goes!! Can't wait to hear how Freya's first playdate with her new little friend goes! Take lots of pictures please!!!

Bean--arg, no bathroom YET?! I would be spitting out a few expletives by now! :hugs: I hope that gets straightened out for you soon!! Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, get lots of rest and soup!!! How is the little man doing?

Neffie/Sparkle--hope you are enjoying your little ladies!!!

Hello to anyone I may have missed!

AFM: Grace is doing so well at daycare, I am so proud of her!! She is also showing a lot of growth and development in the past two weeks from being around other, older children. She is already using a saucer, which I thought she wouldnt be able to use for another few weeks or so! So we had to dig out the one we had set back and put it in our living room for her to enjoy at home, and boy does she love it!! I am getting a little sad though as it means we will be phasing out her little playmat! :cry: She had an absolutely beautiful time visiting with her Grandpap (DH's father) who was in from Michigan for a couple of days, they really enjoyed each other tremendously and you can tell he didn't want to leave when he had to go.

As for me, I take each day one at a time, I still have bad days (wednesdays seem to be the worst!) where I cry when I leave her, but I know that she is doing well, so that helps! 

I have a question for you ladies who are/have breastfed, have any of you had any experience with combination feeding? (ie, feeding breast milk and formula?). Grace went through a very big growth spurt this past week, and I have all but exhausted my stash of extra breastmilk in the freezer (and I had a LOT in there!), and am trying to increase my production, but that usually takes a few days, so I may have to combo feed for a little while until I catch up (or until she is ok'd to start on some solids by her doctor.). If you combo feed, what works for you? Do you give a formula bottle separately or mix it with breastmilk? I am worried as the last time we tried to give Grace any formula (which was a growth spurt around 1 month), she rejected it completely and cried and cried until I was able to feed her breastmilk. I am terrified she may reject it again, and this time at daycare!! So any help/advice would be useful, I have a call out to the lactation consultant, but would prefer any info I can get from you ladies here as well! Thanks!!

As for any other updates, Grace is 4 months tomorrow and she has her next jabs set for Wednesday--I decided to take the day off to spend with her and have a girl's day with her, looking forward to it (well, except for the jabs!).


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Amber -:hugs: It is so hard to leave them isnt it. You are doing so well though and it sounds like little Grace is having a lovely time 
Re the feeding. It is difficult - i would have no concerns giving breast and formula personally. With my first he had both - never mixed the actual milk but he did have formula when we were out. I combination fed from about 1 month as I was not very confident feeding out so formula fed him then. With the 4 year old and Nate though I will feed anywhere so have not given them formula until later. Infact last nite (before I started feeling poorly) i gave Nate a bottlle as I wanted a glass or 2 of wine. I had previously used a tomme tippee bottle, but last night I used an avent and he took it really well wheras with the tt he was really fussy. ???? Hope that helps a little.


----------



## kizzyt

Raaaarrr just typed a massive post about weaning and it deleted before I could post it!!! Greer!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just checking in. I had a bit of a nerve racking expirence today. I took a pregnancy test just to be sure and forgot to look at it within the time. When I looked at it maybe 10-15 mins later there was a faint second line. Then of corse that was my last test and today is a holiday (family day) so most things were closed. Needless to say after some driving about I got more tests. Tested again tonight and it must have been an evap line. But it kinda rattled me. Lol. I want another one and close in age. But this soon would be tough. I'd take it and be happy about it or we would be using something to pervent. But I was definatly a little nervious. Lol. At the same time I was dissiopinted when seeing the negative. But glad too. Talk about a mix of emotions. 

On another note I've put a amber teething necklace on Alia and it seems to be helping. She's one big drool face right now though thats for sure. :)


----------



## Beanwood

ARRGGHHHH Kizzy that is soooooo annoying when that happens.

Imp - that is a mix of emotions, but if it had been pos you say you would have been happy so whichever way it goes at the moment is good. 

Its amazing that there could be 2nd pregnancys announced on here. Makes you realise just how long we have all been baby and bump friends. XXX Hugs all.

Amber was feeding nate last nite - bottle/formula - was thinking bout your post and realised that I had said that nate was better with another bottle. Thats not your prob though is as Grace takes breast milk from the bottle fine doesnt she. Sorry hun. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Exactly bean. I never really knew exactly where I stood on the matter. Knew we wanted another one and close in age but didn't know how I felt about now! Lol so at least that's cleared up. Lol I guess we are officially ntnp now.

Re the bottle. Alia still won't take one at all! So I'm feeling your pain. Shes a boob girl and thats that she says. Lol Actually I'm not that bothered by it. Just that I would love for daddy to get a bit of bonding time. But since he's back to work 12hours a day right now he's not got a lot of time anyway. I'm going to keep bf'ing for 3 more months then try to go right to a sippy cup if the bottle thing doesn't work out soon.


----------



## Amberyll23

Just a quick update--my production seems to have increased (knock on wood) to meet Grace's increased need, so I am keeping up for now, although I am nervous about the lack of backup that I have in the freezer for her next feeding burst! Hopefully I will be able to start stocking up again soon! I get so worried every time this happens and panic because she so hates formula! Now with her in daycare, I am not there to just give her the boob to hush her! Lactation consultant told me to keep up the megapumping for the rest of the week to try to ensure I maintain this new production level I have reached and to talk to Grace's pediatrician about weaning early (she seemed to think that I would be told to wait as long as possible up to 6 months though as those are the current APA guidelines). Will find out tomorrow!

Thank you so much Bean for sharing your info with me! Now if I can just get her to like formula so she will take it if I am in a bind...

Imp--glad the amber beads are working! Close call on the pregnancy test, although I know that if it had been a BFP, that would have been wonderful for you (even if it was so soon!)!! We will be NTNP in a few more months ourselves, then TTC starting around the holidays. I agree with Bean, it is so neat that we have all been together so long now that we are really sharing in so much more than single pregnancies!! I hope that our remaining Femmes who are TTC are here to join us really soon too! 

Little Grace is 4 months old today, yay! And we are having a girl's day out tomorrow after she gets her jabs, I can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## kizzyt

Great news on the milk production Amber, must be a relief :)

Imp, I would probably have a breakdown if I got pregnant now, I can imagine you were nervous but at least you know you would like another and a small gap so if it happens then great news!!

Bean, I'd probably have moved out by now if I didn't have a bathroom, any progress today??

Hi everyone else, hope you are all good!!

What I was attempting to say last night about weaning is that we have tried G on some baby rice, some flavoured porridge and some raw banana. She prefers the baby rice with banana in it and likes the porridge plus banana on it's own. She has tried each one a few individual times but we have no set pattern to it so I don't consider us to be "weaning" as such just letting her try some flavours and textures, some days she has none, some days she doesn't drink some of her bottles so I try to use up a bit of her bottle with rice/porridge so I know she is still getting her milk if that makes sense. She only has 4 bottles per day now as she just isn't interested in more than that but she is sleeping well and putting on weight so I am not worried :) in the uk they say 6 months but class that as 20-24 weeks, she was 20 weeks on sat (5 months next thurs, where's the time gone??) and I am pretty much following her lead, she dives on the food and sits up really well (she has started sitting up unsupported for a few seconds too!) and takes food and puts it to her own mouth, and is drinking water from a sippy cup too so I am just trusting my "mummy instincts" on this one xx


----------



## kizzyt

Oh and enjoy your girlie day with grace tomorrow Amber!! We finished our baby massage course today, really keen to try yoga now just got to find a class!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi :wave:

*Imp* - wow a pregnancy scare already! So cool that you are NTNP...If I'm honest I actually POAS as well (negative) and had all the same emotions as well...scared...excited...disappointed. BTW I love the Bfeeding photo...Alia's look is amazing.

*Amber* - I'm so happy that your production picked up for Grace. Our bodies are pretty cool. I have a question for you - did you feel sad/jealous knowing someone else was going to feed your baby? I feel weird about it and wanted to know how you dealt with it.

*Kizzy* - definitely trust your mommy instinct...you know your baby and her needs the best. She's so advanced! Sippy cup and sitting up practically already...she's a big girl! Babies are not robots so if she loves her food then that's what's good for her.

*Bean* - I know it's been more than a year we've stuck together...:kiss: pretty sweet that number 2's could be on their way for 2012! How's Nate and his testicle issue? No bathroom yet! How are you managing?

*Shell* - Another weaning baby....sounds as if she's ready and at 5 months it seems fine to introduce food if baby is happy with it...who cares what the HV says...it's your decision as Freya's mommy. I hope Freya loves her new best baby friend.

*Neffie* and *Sparkle* and *Lil* - How're our newest mommies and newborns? :flower:

*AFM*: Indigo has decided to wake up every 2 hours again at night...I have bags under my eyes and hair is a mess...bleh :wacko: I don't know what to do :shrug: I don't mind feeding at night but this is ridiculous at his age! Any suggestions are welcome :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand-- you are not alone with the sleeping issues! For the past four days, Grace has been waking up at 1:30, 3:00 and 4:30--and wanting fed or taken downstairs and snuggled on the couch. Driving me crazy! 

On the feeding issue. What you are feeling is totally normal. I have had Grace on the bottle of expressed milk since early on, but I did get jealous sometimes. What really helps is having DH be the one who bottle feeds when you start out with it. I was a lot less jealous with Wyatt feeding her and actually got the joy and pleasure of watching them together bonding. Having him start out first really helped me adjust to others doing it. It does take time though, so don't worry if it takes some time for you to be ok with it. :hugs:

Kizzy--wow, you are doing so well with G learning about different foods, that is going to make weaning a lot easier I think! :thumbup: also great news on her sitting up already, what a biggie girl!

Off to spend my mommy day with Grace, so excited to spend the day with her! :cloud9:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand I hope lo starts sleeping better again for you. I don't know how you mommies do it who's lo's get up every 2 or 3 hours. Alia did for the first 2 weeks and I thought I was going to die. I feel for you. Have you tried bathing her before bed every night. Might help make her really tired so she sleeps longer. I swear that's what works for Alia. She loves her bath so we play in the tub for a while practice floating for when we go swimming etc. Then we change and feed and go to bed. I think the water really tires her out. Or maybe if she doesn't like the bath bundle her up and take her for a walk in the fresh air to tire her out then do your bedtime routine. Something to make her extra sleepy. Might help??

Amber have fun on your mommy bebe day!!!

Afm finally back down to my pre-pregnancy weight!!! I still have a long way to go in the toning the tummy area. But I'm fitting back into my jeans and feel good about that. Now I just need to start to actually work out to get rid of some of this extra skin. Lol

Did anyone else get hemorrhoids with their pregnancy? How long does it take for them to heal? They don't bother me at all. But they are there and I'm wondering if I should be doing anything about that??


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Geez, it's been forever since my last post. :wacko: It took a while to get caught up on all the posts. Doing this one handed and off of sheer memory, so apologies if I forget anyone.

Bean - How are you still managing without a bathroom? :shrug: Hope things get sorted out soon. Hope things are well with Nate. Any update on the testicle?

Amber - Glad to hear that Grace is loving daycare. That must be such a relief, although it's still hard on you. Hope you have a fab girls day out with her. Sorry, don't have any tips to offer on the combo feeding, but happy to hear that your milk production has increased. Oh, and happy 4 months to Grace! :)

Shell - Freya's photos are too cute! :kiss: Happy 4 months to her as well! All the babies are growing so quickly! Hope the two of you have a blast with your bestie and her little girl on Friday.

Lil - What a cute name your little one has! Hope both of you are doing well.

Grand - Glad to hear that you got the daycare situation worked out. :thumbup: Sounds like a great fit! Sorry to hear about the sleepless nights...hope things get better soon. :hugs:

Imp - Alia's photos are adorable! I can imagine the pregnancy scare you had. But like some of the other gals said, you now know how you feel about it. Good luck with the NTNP. It will be exciting to see if there are 2nd baby additions to this thread in 2012.

Kizzy - Great job on the weaning. Wow, 5 months next week...time sure has flown by. Good job Georgina for sitting up already...what a big girl.

Again, sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, overall things are continuing to go well. In-laws left not too long ago...so bummed out about it! It was lovely having them with us. OH went back to work this week so Coco and I have been by ourselves during the day. So far so good. She has definitely been going through a growth spurt for over a week now. I'm not exaggerating when I say that she has been nursing less than every 2 hours during the day. :wacko: A little less frequently when she's taking a nap, but it's been grueling nonetheless. So now when she goes 3 hours between feeds, it feels like a piece of cake. :rofl:

As for sleeping through the night, we've had a few testy ones. The swaddle has been a life saver! The problem without it is that she is constantly flailing her arms and legs around, and always ends up waking herself up. Even with the swaddle, we had a few rough patches, as she would wake herself up from the noises she makes while sleeping (she is a big time dreamer!). We used a blow dryer successfully on a few occasions, but I was done with it last night. It was really annoying to keep turning it back on throughout the night every time she woke up.:growlmad: And although OH happily accepted the responsibility to hold onto it, I just couldn't stand the noise anymore. Last night it struck me that we have a Sleep Sheep, so I decided to give it a try. BEST MOVE EVER! :thumbup: The 3 of us slept pretty much through the night. She woke up twice to eat, but that was totally manageable. Hope it wasn't a one off situation, and continues to work. I'm hoping it will also help once she transitions to the crib in her room. Fingers crossed!

My daycare woes continue! :cry: I've scoped out a couple more nice ones, but the locations are not at all in the same vicinity as the previous ones we'd seen. These are closer to work, which is a 30 minute drive for me each way. Not sure how I feel about having Coco with me in the car for that long each day...I'm concerned for her safety. On the other hand, she'd be closer to me throughout the day, and I can stop by and visit her. But then again, on the flip side her pediatrician is on the other end of town. Grrrrr, can you tell I'm losing my mind???


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Thanks for understanding my feeding woes...I feel silly as it will be my breast milk but the thought of him getting cuddles and feeds from someone else just rubs me the wrong way - must be my attachment to the whole process. Apparently there is a 4 month sleep regression coupled with growth spurt so it sounds like we're both in it deep already...hopefully it will end pretty soon and we can get back to sleep all of us.

*Neffie* - I totally understand your concern about daycare but I'd definitely choose the option of being close to your baby Coco so you could visit during the day. If there were ever (and there probably won't be) emergency - then there will be doctors nearby as well so she won't need her pediatrician right away. I'm sure the daycare has people they use right? You sound like a great mommy already figuring it all out with Coco - white noise is definitely great as well as the swaddle...sleep will get better and better (HAHA until it gets worse again...like around 4 months :haha: where we are now)

*Imp* - Congrats on pre-pregnancy weight!!! :happydance: I finally fit into my skinny jeans again but I have a bit of a muffin top LOL. I need to get rid of my tummy...there's no extra skin but it's just "soft" if you know what I mean. I got really light hemorrhoids as well and so far haven't done anything (I'm a bit embarrassed about asking my male OBGYN to be honest :blush:) - I'm hoping they just go away eventually. They don't bother me but thinking about it kind of grosses me out.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Still no usable bathroom...My dh is gettin mad now.
Nate has an umtrasound booked for 1st March to find testicle and check for hernia.

Imp / Grand - I have a muffin top too. Don't you just love it. I can get my jeans on but have overhang which I find do unconfortable. I want to lose about another 8lbs. I put weight on though prior to getting pregnant with Nate as took clomid. 
Re the hemorrhoids - yep I have them. I had them quite bad with nate. They still bled after i had him and were so painful especially when going for a number two... They are loads better. There is a really tiny one left but it does not hurt at all. 

Neffie-Sounds like you had a nice time with your inlaws.
Amber - hope you enjoyed your girly day.

Hi everybody else... Hope you are good. I am going out tonight with two work friends. Going to the harvester. Taking Nate though and leaving the other two with dh. XX


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I am feeling a little upset and need your opinions. At nates 8 week check the doc forgot to do his length and head circumference. Anyway the hv at the clinic did it today. They did his head c and plotted it. It shows excessive growth and so now they want me to go back in 2 weeks to get it checked. They then said that if they were stillnot happy they would refer him. Oh bloody hell - i know they have to let you know but they have really worried me. They then asked if he had a preference for sleeping with his head to a particular side, as his head was lop sided (is that right). He doesnt though. They were quite scary thats all and thats stressed me out now aswell. I keep looking at him thinking that there may be something wrong with him. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--Have you by chance talked to Indy's nanny to possibly have you come in a couple of days before he officially starts to observe what his day will be like? That may help you a lot with any anxieties you may have. I was very anxious about a lot of things, and the Learning Center where Grace is at had a 2 day orientation that I took full advantage of. I got to go in and watch Grace with them and how things were, etc. It really eased my mind a lot!! 

Bean--I am not sure about the head circumference issues, but at her wellness check yesterday, I was also told that Grace has a flat spot (lopsided spot) on the left side of her head. I was told by the pediatrician that it was a minor condition and likely caused by her preference of sleeping on that side of her head (which makes total sense as she feeds on that side more as well as my right breast has greater production). She told me to start correcting it by turning her head to the right when she is sleeping. The flatness/lopsidedness is caused by the pressure on that side of the head and is easily correctable if caught when they are young as their skulls have not closed and heads are still shaping. In more severe cases, they will prescribe a helmet/headband to help reshape the back of the head. I did some research when I got home on this yesterday, the condition is called plagiocephaly. Here is a link to some info on it: https://www.babycenter.com/0_plagiocephaly-flat-head-syndrome_1187981.bc Hope that helps hun!! As I said, Grace has the very same thing! Fingers crossed for both our little bubbas that repositioning helps them!

Imp--congrats on reaching your pre-pregnancy weight! :happydance: That is awesome!! I too have a muffin top, but I think that has been caused by a combination of the pregnancy and the fact that I have lost so much weight due to the special diet I was on while carrying her (I currently weigh 45 less than my pre-preggo weight! :happydance:) My guess is I will need a tummy tuck at some point down the line, but am gonna wait until I am done having babies first! 

Hemmrhoids--I did not get them with Grace, but I have had them in the past. They will usually clear up on their own, they sell medication over the counter for them. If they are large and more serious, you should consult a doctor, they can zap them if they are bad. My guess is that you ladies just have little ones, so they should clear up on their own, it just takes a few months! My recommendation, if they are painful for you, is to use soft bathroom tissue and cream!

Neffie--So glad you had a wonderful visit with the inlaws!! Do they plan on coming back often to visit? I hope things go well for you and Coco with DH back to work--I remember that first week Wyatt went back to work, I think it was harder on him that it was on us, he missed his little girl so much! I was sure to give him lots of "Daddy time" when he got home (now we fight over who gets her when we get home! lol). 

On daycare, you need to go with your gut. I remember the choice I had to make between the daycare here in the city that would put Grace close to me vs. the one out near our home. I had very similar concerns as you, especially with how folks drive here in the states. Not sure where you live, but winter driving concerned me most of all, especially since we commute in to work on major highways (6 lane parkway, etc.). I ended up going with the learning center closer to home as it is less time in the car for her (safety), and it was not as crowded as the one in the city, so she gets more one-on-one time. I do miss her so though during the day, so it's not easy! I wish you the best, hun, it is such a hard decision, but I know you will make the right choice!! :hugs: :flower: 


AFM: Had a fabulous day with my baby girl yesterday, boy did I need that! Her shots went well, only a few tears. She was diagnosed, as I mentioned above, with plagiocephaly, so both us and daycare are going to try to do the repositioning strategy to see if that works! She also has eczema pretty badly, so we have to use a special soap and cream on her for a while, and hopefully that will clear up! 

And the big news: She is 16 lbs already!!! :shock: My little tubby!! That is like the 95th percentile, lol. Doctor told me it was ok though, it is just a sign that she is ready for weaning. So yes, I did get the weaning info I promised to you mommies that were wondering, it is ok to start introducing Rice and pureed fruits/veg at 4 months. Grace's pediatrician says that some babies, like Grace, are ready as early as 4 months, others can be up to 6 months. Since Grace is already over twice her birthweight and is showing signs of interest in our food when we are eating at home, we got the green light to try it out. She also recommended that we wait 3-5 days before introducing each new food item so she is not overwhelmed and so that we can monitor her for any potential food allergies, etc. (and know the culprit!). She said to definitely continue feeding breastmilk/formula up through 1 year, but that her need for that will probably decrease as she eats and adapts to more food choices. On my milk supply, she recommended fenugreek, so I am going to get some of that. But it seems like I have reliably increased my supply, at least it has been good the last few days.

Sorry for the long post, hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Vixmar

Bean- they should have worded it the way they did with Nates head circ.... I don't know know about it but wish u all the best and I'm sure he is just fine, id say don't worry but its only natural to worry, hugs xx


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- Jessica also had a lop sided head when she was a baby and I had to correct her, it soon sorted itself out and she has a perfectly normal round head!
Good luck with the weaning its so much fun, we love trying new foods
Libbys been weaning about a month now, she has a 8oz milk at 8am followed by porridge at 10am, 8o for lunch with some fruit, and our evening meal and a 5oz at tea time and a 8 for Bed, she she is still having her normal amount of milk! I can't wait to start finger foods at 6months!

X


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Amber and Vix

I think that you are right about how they worded it Vix. 
My dh has got a bit annoyed with me and told me that it is fine and not to worry. Am going to try not to worry and just wait to see them in 2 weeks when hopefully it will be fine.
Vix it sounds like Libby is doing great with the weaning.
Amber - well done Grace - Have fun weaning hun. 

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber I took fenugreek for about a month and still am periodically if I think she's going through a growth spirt to help keep up my supply with her demand. I was told to take it with blessed thisel for best results. (3 of each at each meal 3x daily) The blessed thisel actually increases appitate because to make more you need to consume more. Wow for 45 less then pre prego weight!! That's awsome!!. I'd like to loose about 10 more in addition to the tummy toning for my muffin top. But because of the breast feeding am carful not to diet or I don't think I could keep up with Alia. I'll work on that when I'm done bf'ing hopfully. When I got prego I was a little up from where I like to be from the previous preganacy and miscarriage. But I'm tall so 10lbs isn't to bad on me. Still I'd like to loose it... 

Bean Im sure Nate will be fine. Its better they are cautious then to miss something. Though i guess they need to work on their delivery. Try not to worry. Though thats easier said then done I know.


----------



## Beanwood

Imp I read that if you lose more than 2lbs a wekk when bfeeding then you are not taking enough calories. So you are right to not diet. I was going to and then read that so thought better not.


----------



## Amberyll23

Yeah, I am not trying to lose weight, the pounds just keep shedding off as I continue to breastfeed/express. You are right bean, it averages out to about 1-2 lbs a week, and some weeks I stagnate and don't lose anything (over the holidays I actually tacked 5 back on, whoops! haha). The bulk of the weight that I lost was during the pregnancy due to the GD diet, I just didn't discover how much I had lost until after she was born! What I have been doing is continuing on the GD diet I was on while pregnant with Grace while allowing myself the occasional sweet (I am such a sucker for chocolate!). I want to make sure that the right things are going into me, plus I have continued with the prenatal vitamins. I must be doing something right with how her weight is turning out, lol!! After Grace is 1 year old, I plan to start trying to lose any extra weight that may still be on me as I will be starting to actively TTC #2 in November! I was a bit overweight with Grace and am hoping to be where I should have been with #2 (in the hopes that will help improve my chances of not developing GD in my next pregnancy). 

Imp--I bet you will lose that extra 10 easily in breastfeeding!! And thanks for the tip on the thisel. I will pick some of that up along with the Fenugreek this weekend at GNC. I want to make sure I am able to keep up with her next growth spurt! 

Vix--excellent news on Libby's weaning! I hope that Grace is able to manage as well! We are going to try her very first rice cereal tonight! I'm excited!

Bean--poo on your DH! You are the mommy, that gives you license to worry and fret! At least that is what I tell DH when he tells me to stop worrying--"I am the Mommy! I am allowed!" :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Amber it took me a year to lose all my weight with my second and I lost a bit extra.
They say 9 months on 9 months off don't they. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Anyone looked into doing baby sign? Just curious. I was thinking of doing the basics. But not sure yet. Hopfully we are stating swimming next week to so excited for that.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hi ladies!! :hi:

:baby::baby: Congratulations to the new arrivals :baby::baby:

sorry i have been MIA but still adjusting to the PND & a teething 12wk old :dohh: my meds have kicked in and now getting out of bed isnt a struggle anymore and i have so much more patience with Jessica luckily as she has some horrible days with her teeth i can feel 2 hard squares on her top gum!!

Soooo... how is everyone??? 

missed you all xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi: Sorry I havent been online since Sunday, I was working away this week (will explain later)....

Bean - I cant believe you still dont have a bathroom! I just couldn't cope! How did you enjoy your meal at the Harvester? A new one just opened up in our City last month, and we went there last weekend for my Mum's birthday. Yummy! Sorry to hear that your HV upset you with the comments about Nate's head. Im sure if he starts sleeping on the opposite side for a while, things will return to normal. Good luck for Nate's scan next week!

Amber - A belated Happy 4 Months to little Grace! So glad to hear that she is doing so well at daycare. How lovely that she enjoyed her time with her Grandpap. Sorry for being dumb - but what's a "saucer"? Glad to hear that you enjoyed your girly day with Grace, and that she coped OK with her jabs. Wow, 16 lbs! what a chubby little lady!! Thanks for the info on the weaning.
In answer to your question about combination feeding - I have been doing it since Christmas. When Freya had her 2 month growth spurt, I couldnt keep up with her demand for my breastmilk, so I introduced formula. I do a few different things on different days: 1.Sometimes I mix my expressed milk with some ready-made formula together in a bottle. 2.Sometimes I breastfeed her until she has emptied both breasts, and then give her a 2 or 3 oz "top-up" from a bottle. 3.Sometimes I breastfeed her for all of her daytime feeds at home, but feed her formula when we are out-and-about, and for her night feeds. I can understand you not wanting to have to introduce formula at all - I didnt want to either - but when your baby is hungry, and you cant keep up, you have to do it! Good luck whatever you decide to do...

Imp - ooh, how exciting that you are now NTNP! you are one brave lady! lol. Sorry to test was negative, but at least it made you realise what you really want. And well done you for getting back to your pre-pregnancy weight! I am 23lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight. oops. but i gained 56lbs when I was pregnant - and Im only supposed be losing 1 pound a week due to breastfeeding, so its gonna take a long time! Regarding the haemorroids - I didnt have them during pregnancy, but got them during my labour/birth. (Thats what you get for 80 minutes of active pushing! lol.) They were painful in the beginning, and bled a few times early on. But they dont bother me at all now...

Kizzy - wow, Georgie is doing well with the "food experimentation". I saw a piccy of her on facebook with food all around her face! It did make me laugh!

Grand - sorry to hear about your sleepless nights. Freya is also going through "month 4 sleep regression". She wakes up every hour some nights. Its so exhausting, isnt it?! Regarding having other people feed your baby - I started expressing my breastmilk when Freya was a week old, and let OH give her bottles. After about a month, I extended that to allowing my Mum and MIL to give a her bottles of my milk. Gradually over time, I have introduced more people to the list, such as my brothers and friends. Perhaps you can start gradually, starting with your DH, and then the Nanny? 

Neffie - Glad to hear things are continuing to go well with Coco. How do you feel about being home alone with her now your In-laws have gone home and your DH is back at work? Im so sorry you are struggling with your decisions to find a suitable daycare for Coco. I hope you find the perfect establishment soon.

Vix - Libby seems to be doing well with the weaning. Are you supposed to reduce their milk intake when they start eating?

SamB - good to hear from you Hun. Glad to hear you are feeling much better now the meds have kicked in. Hope Jessica isnt suffering too much with the teething.

AFM: As I said above - sorry I haven't been around all week. I have been working. My actual job is teaching at a school for children with special needs. Well, one of the children who was in my class last year needs looking after at his home for 2 weeks. His parents have gone to a family wedding in New Zealand, and didnt think it was suitable to take him with them. He has severe brain damage and is confined to a wheelchair, so it would have been unfair to take him on a 24 hour flight, and make him stay in an unfamiliar environment for 2 weeks. 
Anyways, his parents asked if I would move in with him at their home while they were away, caring for him before and after school, and throught the night. Well I didnt feel like I could say no. But I did ask if he could spend the 2 weekends at a respite centre, so that I could have a break. So I am currently at home for the weekend. But Monday-Friday, both last week and next week, I was/am working away. I take Freya with me, but my OH stays at home (it is quite far from his work). It has been a very tiring week, having to care for a disabled child, and a 4 month old baby. But it has been very rewarding too. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to explain my absence.
In other news, I got Freya weighed, and at 4 months, she now weighs 13lb 12oz. We havent been doing the weaning religiously. Just offering her baby rice mixed with breastmilk every other day. She loved it the first day, but I think the novelty has worn off already! So we are not in a rush to move her on any faster.

Hope you are all well Ladies, Babies, and Bumps :friends:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

So for those ntnp already do any of you worry about the work of more than one. I have 2 children and thinking of ntnp in sept, he will be 7 months and actually ttc in jan, just want others opinions on the issue :)


----------



## Beanwood

Sam its good to hear from you. Glad to hear that you and Jessica are well.

Lil - we started ttc early after hours as it took so long to get pregnant. After the first and second we started actively ttc at 8 months. I suppose there are pros and cons either way. I am glad of the age gaps that I now have, however at the time I was desperate to get pregnant.

Shell- WOW I have so much admiration for you. I teach in a mainstream school but have always been interested in teaching children with special needs. Infact a job had come up at a school near me. I chickened out of applying though as do not feel that I have enough experience in that field and thought that probably a lot of sen co-ordinators would apply. I take my hat off to you though. a fantastic job that you are doing. xx


----------



## sparkle

Hey ladies,
So sorry for my silence have been unbelievably busy! But reading up on everybody with no time to reply.
I cannot believe E is 3 weeks tomorrow, time is flying. She has just slotted into family life so perfectly. 
Hubby went back to work after half term on Monday and all week it's been the three of us at home. E and I have taken C to nursery and picked him up at lunch and so far everything seems to be going well. He loves his sister and we've had no adverse behaviour! E is such a calm and placid baby. She rarely cries, has taken to the breast perfectly and has been sleeping for 3 hour stretches at night! Long may it continue.

Much love to all xxx


----------



## shelleney

Lil - wow, you are brave NTNP when Bryce will be just 7months old, and TTC before he turns one! I will be waiting until the Christmas after Freya's second birthday before we will be TTC again. Until then we will definitely be preventing! Good luck to you, Hun!

Bean - thankyou so much for your comments. That's really sweet of you. But I actually admire you for teaching in a mainstream school! I think that mainstream kids are horrible! haha!

Sparkle - so lovely to hear from you. Its wonderful to hear that you are all getting on so well as a family. Long may it continue indeed! I would love to see pics of your little princess whenever you get a chance.

xx

PS- here are some photos of Freya....
1: inspired by the beautiful photo of Imp nursing Alia.
2: after her very first taste of solid food (pure baby rice mixed with breastmilk)
3: messing about with Daddy

xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0119.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0105.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0122.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IMPPEARL

Awww gotta love how they look nursing it's just so special! What a cutie you have! Thanks for the complement!!


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - Little Freya is just adorable.

Your not the only one that Imp inspired shell. I took one aswell.... XX

Thanks Imp for the inspiration.


----------



## milosmum

Arg Callumis waking up before I have even managed to catch up with all of the posts!

SO for a quick hello and to say CONGRATULATIONS lil - another boy on this thread and I love the name Bryce very cute. Hope you two are settling in at home and you are more comfortable x

Imp - I love the BF photo and congrats on the NTNP - very exciting!

SHellney and Kizzy - we are weaning now too I started when he was getting up 4+ times a night but I am not sure the solids are helping him sleep! He really loves them though even cries when I can't get the spoon to him fast enough. He has baby rice, pear and carrot so far. I made parsnip puree and apple puree yesterday so those are the next options. He is really just having tasters, I don't think it is affecting his milk feeds yet either. 

I fear like everyone else that he has now started teething too so I think we might need the amber beads now too!

Hopefully I can catch up more later. 

Love to all the femmes fatales xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Shell love how u say im brave lol I say Grand and Imp are brave as their babies are still so young...:)


----------



## Beanwood

Ahhh I am so jealous that you guys are all trying and going to be trying again. 

Funnily enough had a conversation with dh tonight about it. I keep kinda joking to test the water on whether or not it will be possible to change his mind. I think that I can safely say that it is a definite NO. Deep down I am happy with that and after littles Nates Labor don't think I could do it again am still sad though and a bit envious. Even though i am soo happy for you guys.

I commented to dh that I had bump envy - he was like "what ...whats that. You have just made that up".


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Bean im sure i will feel the same way.. Im just nervous that things will be so hectic if we start ntnp in september.. How spaced are your kids?


----------



## Beanwood

Lil My eldest was 7 in jan, my second was 4 in Jan and then little Nate was december. X


----------



## Vixmar

I'd like ur help

My best freinds daugther was today found.unconscious and scan.reveiled bleed on brain, she is called summer mai and she is 18monyhs old, I've been.with the family all day I'm physically n.emotional drains hence spelling, Vicky her mummy has been told she has no brain activity and has to decided when to turn her life support off.... We all are devistated, I'm not a church goer, but id like to ask u all to say a prayer for summer ans for us to keep us strong for her mummy as tough times lay ahead..... And please please go and tell your babys how much u love them as today has tought me nothing is forever and life it top short 
Thank u ladies xxxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Omg Vix that's sooo terrable brings tears to my eyes. I'll deffinatly say a prayior for your friend. I could not imagine being in that position...


----------



## lilrojo

Saying prayers 4 ur friend vix so sorry for what ur all going through


----------



## sparkle

Vix- I'm so so sorry. My thoughts and prayers and with you and all of Summers family. What a devestating time for you all. Xxxx


----------



## Vixmar

Thank you for your kind words, summers machine was turned off at 1am, its now 5am and I've spent all night trying to console Vic and give her a reason to live and I can't think of any.. life is too cruel


----------



## Beanwood

OH Vix - I am so sorry. You and Summers family are in my thoughts. I can't imagne what she is going through- there are just no words that can describe that kind of pain.
Vix - Sending you lots of Love also.


----------



## neffie

Vix - I'm so so sorry to hear of this terrible news. :cry: :cry: My heart goes out to your friend's family and to you. I don't have any words of wisdom for you right now...words cannot express a loss like that. Keeping you both, and baby Summer in my thoughts. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Vix- life is so cruel. Thinking of you all today. You are being so strong for Summer's Mummy. xxx


----------



## sparkle

Well ladies, today is Cormack's first full day at nursery, Emilia is napping so I thought it was about time I showed you all some pictures of my beautiful girl and shared my birth story. She was 3 weeks yesterday. I cant believe how fast time has gone!

So Emilias birth-

First stage- 40mins
Second Stage - 3mins
Third Stage- 12 minutes

Sunday 5th Feb
I was having a few contractions, nothing too different from anything else I'd had over the past few weeks. I went to bed at about 10, telling my Mum and oh that I didnt think it was happening tonight! Hmmm...

Monday 6th Feb 
1am- woke up with a really strong contraction. Me being me decided I just needed a wee! After I'd been I sat on my birthing ball and had another contraction, again really strong. Decided I needed to wake up oh and phone the hospital. They said to come down. Bearing in mind we'd had 4/5 inches of snow the day before oh and I walked very carefully down to the hospital which is about 5 min walk away! Left my Mum with C. At this point I still thought I was going to be examined and sent home. The contractions were 6-8 mins apart.

1.30 I was examined and 3 cm... She asked to examine me during a contraction which was very sore but I was thinning a lot with each contraction so she asked me to stay on the ward and mobilise until I was 4cm or more...

At about 2am I went round to the ward and just walked up and down the coridoor, stopping and swaying with oh for each contraction. About 3.30 I decided I wanted some pain relief so asked the mw to examine me again. I was 4cm, and went round to the labour room. Had 2 massive contractions on the way round (I think these may have been the important ones)

4am I started the gas and air, I was standing in the middle of the birthing centre labour room, the midwife walked in to see how I was doing and ask if she could listen to the heartbeat, I suddenly felt the urge to push, which I told her. She said she'd have a look and see. The doppler ran out of battery so she told me to lie on the bed so she could look. I knew Emilia was right there I could feel her! I just remember looking down at the midwife and she just nodded at me and I started to push with my contraction. I just felt so in control and so in the moment. It was an amazing experience. Emilia was born just a few minutes later in her bag of waters. I felt them burst as I pushed her out!! The midwife put her straight on my chest. I was so so overwhelmed, I just kept saying I did it, I did it!

It was such a lovely, calm experience. So different to C's birth.

So there we are, Emilia is here and has slotted perfectly into family life. C adores her and she is everything I ever wanted. Our family feels complete. 

Ive popped a couple of pictures on, her first day at home and a cuddle with her brother a few days ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5567.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5654.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Sparkle She is just gorgeous and what a handsome little man cormack is. XX


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - Awww, Emilia is a cutie! Fab pictures. Might I add that C has lovely eyes. Lovely birth story...glad it was easy for you this time around.


----------



## kizzyt

Vix, so sorry for your friend, doesn't even bear thinking about, makes you realise how lucky you are to have a healthy strong bubba, I hope your friend finds some strength and you are doing a fab job of being there for her.

Sparkle I loved your story abd how happy you sound, brought a tear to my eye, both your babies are beautiful xxx

Sorry I've not posted much lately, sleepless nights are back with a vengeance, plus G has had her first proper cold, we are back to night feeding and being up and down all the time and I think she is teething again bless her. Puts things into perspective tho when you hear of friends like vix's, I'd far rather sleepless nights than what she is going thru :(

Hope everyone is well, georgie is 5 months old tomorrow, OMG!! X


----------



## grandbleu

*Vix* - Hugs :hugs: and prayers for Summer Mai's family...I can't fathom their pain.

*Sparkle* - Beautiful and moving birth story :flower: She is an absolute doll!

Will respond to everyone this weekend but starting work tomorrow and nanny transitioning has been hard...many tears for both of us :cry: *Amber* - Did Grace have a hard time - crying a lot...Indy is sometimes inconsolable and my heart breaks.:nope:?


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry I have not posted in the last few days, our household came down with what I can only describe as the worst flu we have had in years! I was unable to get up from bed for 3 days! Ugh! We are all on the mend though, and little Grace only got a dusting of it (thank heaven for the fighting benefits of breastmilk!), phew.

Vix--my heart aches so much for your friend. :cry: I am so, so sorry for her loss of her daughter, and my prayers are with her and her family. I can't even begin to imagine the pain she is experiencing right now. I hope that your presence provides her with some of the comfort she certainly will need at this horrible time. :hugs:

Grand--:hugs: oh hun, so sorry to hear that transitioning is not going so well, having just been there myself, you have my total understanding. It is hard, and I don't think anyone has a perfect transition. While Grace never actually cried, she went through her first few days refusing to sleep for the ladies and ended up exhausting herself (I think it was her way of protesting). The first week was by far the hardest, and now she has settled into a routine, and she really likes the main teacher (she reaches out for her now when we drop her off--which I get jealous about some days!) and all the other little ones, so I think she actually looks forward to going some days. The best advice I can give you is to give yourself and Indy all the time you both need to adjust, and don't expect too much of yourself, because no matter how much we want things to go smoothly, they never do! I think like Grace, Indy just loves his mommy so much, he will have good and bad days, and eventually will adjust.:hugs: 

Kizzy--so sorry to hear about G's cold, I hope she starts to feel better soon, the poor dear! Happy 5 months to her by the way, wow, she is growing so fast!!

Imp--on baby sign--yes, I am hoping to start trying that soon. My mother knows it and is supposed to help teach Grace and I how to do it so we can work with her daycare teachers also! I think it is a great thing to do!

Samb--it is so good to hear from you! I am glad to hear that the medication is helping and that you and little Jessica are doing so well! I hope teething is not going too hard on you both and that you are able to get the rest you need! 

Shell--thank you for sharing your info on combo feeding!! :thumbup: If my supply drops again/I can't keep up with Grace, I will definitely try some of your tips! Oh, what you are doing for that special needs boy is so wonderful. I think I have mentioned in the past that my mother spent 30 years teaching special needs (ranging from moderate to severe) children--it really takes a very special person to teach/care for these children, and you, like my mother, with forever have my admiration. I hope that your two weeks is not too exhausting on you hun! :hugs: The pictures of Freya are gorgeous btw, I absolutely adore her smile! I don't think I have ever seen a happier baby!!

Lil--on NTNP, you are planning on starting up about a month or so after DH and I plan on NTNP. We are waiting until Grace is about 9 months to NTNP and then TTC actively starting with the new year! We want to make sure we get a good shot at #2 before I hit the big 4-0 in a couple of years!! How are things coming along with baby Bryce?

Bean--how is BATHROOM WATCH 2012 coming along? Any good news yet?

Sparkle--oh hun, I so love your birth story!! And yes, YOU DID IT!! :happydance: After all you went through and all those losses, I was so happy to read such a beautiful birthing experience for you!! :hugs: Emilia is so beautiful and you can just tell by the picture that Cormack is destined to be a #1 Big Brother!! 

Milos--Hope things are going well with Callum!! How is the solid feedings coming along, is he starting to sleep better as a result? I also hope the teething is going well and the beads are helping!

Hello to all the other mums and babes!! :kiss:

AFM: Like I said above, nasty flu hit us!! Bleh!! But that did not stop us from introducing Grace to her first solids!! We tried out rice cereal last night and she LOVED it!! She was even grabbing the spoon and licking her fingers! lol I definitely have a child that loves to eat!! I have posted some pictures below from last night, they were so cute I had to share!

Oh, and for anyone expressing/trying to up their milk supply, I started taking fenugreek for my milk production, and it really does seem to help!
 



Attached Files:







Gracefeed1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2









Gracefeed2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









Gracefeed3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









Gracefeed4.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









Gracefeed5.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beanwood

Amber thos photos are gorgeous. Sounds like you have had a rough few days.

The bathroom is kinda gettin there. I had a bath this morn and there was a leak so they have to come back and sort that befor we can have the ceiling boarded etc.... Nate had a bath tonight. I would post photo tom... He loved it in there. He has his hospital appointment tom morn at 10.15 for ultrasound on testicle. XX

Grand I am so sorry that things have been tough. My heart wrenches for you..

Vix - Big hugs and lots of love.

Hi everybody..XXX


----------



## bethenasia

Last night, I looked in the mirror and saw something frightening: My first pregnancy related stretch marks! I thought I made it through pregnancy without any since I go in for a C section on Tuesday (March 6) and I didn't see anything the day before, but no.

Sorry. I'm just a bit disappointed and I thought you ladies might understand. lol ;)


----------



## Amberyll23

Awww... :hugs: Beth, hopefully they will go down after the bubs is born. A lot of mine have faded. Not much longer now for you for your section! I bet you are excited!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## lilrojo

So exciting beth :) and few of us get by with no stretchies, i am covered :) i dont mind though i take them with pride....

Amber that is very exciting, im still a ways away from 40, i will b 26 this aug. but would like to be done sooner than later as nothing is a guarantee which we all know, timelines tend to mean nothing, praying none of us have to ever go through another loss again.

Bryce is doing great, 2 weeks old already, very calm and peaceful :) He sleeps great at night eats every 3-4 hrs sometimes 2.5 but thats rare.... have his 2 eek appt on the 5th so will see how big he is cant wait :) Big sister is loving having a brother too so life is fabulous... my pp bleeding is about done so thats nice & im only 4lbs from prepreg weight.. So in short life is great :)


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck tomorrow bean xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Bean* - Good luck tomorrow with little Nate - I hope they get a good look and have a good plan of action about what to do about the testicle.

*Beth* - :hugs: Sorry about the stretchies but keep moisturizing which will help them stay moist and help them to fade after birth. Wow your C-date is coming so fast...enjoy your last weekend before baby.

*Kizzy* - I agree about perspective...especially when it gets hard with baby...still have to realize how blessed we are. I hope Georgie gets over her cold very soon...teething again...oh my you poor thing!

*Amber* - Thank you for your words of encouragement I definitely need them. Grace is so cute enjoying her food...I think we are going to start giving Indy some solids as well pretty soon...he's so hungry all the time and a big boy at 7.5 kilos (16.5 pounds) - but we might wait till he's calmed down a bit. I can't believe you all got the flu...take care of yourselves!

*AFM*: Nanny day was not good - he cried 2 out of the 4 hours...not good at all for nanny or me or Indy...I'm at a loss of what to do to help him - I would never have let him cry for that long but the poor nanny can't do anything because he just wants me and comfort sucking...Feeling like a bad mom who's abandoning her baby. :cry: I feel bad for the nanny as well because I know it is completely draining to have a baby cry like that nonstop and there's nothing she can do...I really hope he gets used to this new routine soon. Off to bed...I'm zonked.:sleep:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Grand - I feel really sad for you hun. I really hope that it gets better soon.

Not long now Beth. Stretchmarks -I have loads.

Lil - Cant belive that Bryce is 2 weeks already. 

Nate had his appointment today. I saw the testicle on the scan. Probably will mean a small op when he is a little older. No sign of hernia so thats good. Thats what I was more worried about tbh.
Here is my little man in the bath and asleep.
 



Attached Files:







nate in bath 002.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









nate in bath 012.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Sorry, I haven't been good about responding to posts lately..not enough hours in the day at the moment..hopefully that'll change in due time. :winkwink:

Beth - Sorry to hear about the stretch marks. I agree that moisturizing the area should help. Hope they fade away soon. SF will be here in less than a week. I'm sure you're super excited..keep us posted.

Amber - Love Grace's pics! She really does seem to enjoy the rice. Hope you and your OH are feeling better, and have a speedy recovery.

Bean - Hope your bathroom issues are resolved soon. Good luck for Nate's appointment tomorrow. Hope alk goes well!

Grand - Aww, I'm sure it was hard on you leaving Indy with the nanny. Sorry to hear that it was rough today. I'm sure he'll eventually get the hang of it. Try and get some rest. Are the sleepless nights getting any better?

Lil - Glad to hear that all is going well with Bryce. Look forward to seeing some pics when you get a chance.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, Coco is 1 month old today! Where has time gone?? My baby is growing up too soon. :shock: We have her check up at the pediatrician's tomorrow..looking forward to seeing what her new measurements are. In other news, her 'growth spurt' (if that is what it is) doesn't seem to be stopping. She's been eating every hour to an hour and a half religiously. Although she doesn't eat for very long each time she gets on, it sure is a doozie. :dohh:


----------



## neffie

Bean - You snuck in there on me. Nate is adorable! :kiss: Glad to hear that he doesn't have a hernia. I'm sure that's a huge relief for you. When are they going to schedule his operation?


----------



## lilrojo

heres my handsome guy at 6 days old :)

will add more soon i promise:flower:
 



Attached Files:







blackbackrbryce.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## neffie

Lil - He's a cutie! :kiss: Thanks for sharing the pic..


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--so glad to hear that Nate doesnt have a hernia! phew! I am relieved for you!! Also glad to hear that you are getting somewhere with the bathroom situation, but I hope it is done for good soon! Nates photos are so adorable!! I can't believe how much he has grown since you last posted pics!!

Lil--aww, little Bryce is so precious!! Thank you for sharing a photo, and I can't wait to see more!!! Also glad to hear that things are going so well with his settling in!! Excellent that Big Sis is taking it so well too and enjoying him!! :thumbup: And wow--only 4 lbs off from pre-prego weight, that is fabulous!! :happydance:

Neffie--Happy 1 month little Coco!! Wow that month flew by so fast!! I hope the pediatrician appointment goes well, I am sure it will! The feeding frenzy is pretty normal, Grace has gone through a couple of those, hang in there!! 

Grand--aw hun :hugs: I am still here across the ocean thinking of you and little Indy and hoping things start to improve. It may be that Indy is just a bit more advanced in the separation area (ie, he knows and recognizes when you are not there and is a bit oriented as to time and duration you are gone). I was reading up on separation anxiety in children and they say that at around 4-6 months, babies start to recognize when mommy and daddy are not around, but have no sense of time or space that they are gone and at around 6 months, they start to develop that sense of time and space--Indy just may be ahead of the curve. It should get better though once you set into a routine. There is a little 6 month old in Grace's class that is really clingy and cries really hard when her mommy drops her off. I have watched the teachers using different distraction and comforting techniques to calm her down and it seems to work most of the time. I am really, really keeping you both in my thoughts hun. Never forget that you are an excellent mother and very much loved by your little boy! :hugs:

Happy Friday to the rest of you ladies! I am hoping to have a healthy weekend with the family and am going to try and start clearing out our finished basement (that has been used soley for storage these past 2 years since we bought the house). My goal is to turn it into a playroom for Grace!! Here's hoping DH cooperates in my plan to make a little wonderland for her! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Amber... thats what we did with our basement.. we recently finished it and made half of it a playroom for McKenna and the other half more of a family room area with a big screen tv ( well not huge lol) and a sectional.. hope your dh cooperates.. :)


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello ladies!!!

I know it's a little late, but...

WELCOME BRYCE!! :wohoo:
So happy for you, Lil!!! :cry: He's adorable.

I can't get over how quickly time is flying and how some of you have babies that are MONTHS old!!! Wow! And some of you are even trying for #2! (Grand! How wonderful! I plan on NTNP right away as well)

I'm feeling better about things lately, just taking it one day at a time. I've been seeing an acupuncturist and an osteopath for my aches and pains as well as for my anxiety, and they have really helped. :thumbup:
I can't believe that I start the 3rd trimester tomorrow! 

xo


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Anna... happy to hear ur doing well, happy 3rd tri tomorrow it will fly now :) yay 4 ntnp soon after too, lol get this liitle lady here first, so excited for you :)


----------



## angelashope

I have been following along with u lovely ladies all along but havnt really had time to post Naomi is doing well, officially 4 months on monday! I just wanted to share a funny with you that I thought I clicked on last page as always and I was reading about Kizzy and Grand and all of these preggo symptoms, I couldnt believe you had both been brave enough to conceive again alreay then I realized I was on the first pgs haha!!! All the babies are so sweet and congrats to Lil-growing so quickly and most of you are a little ahead of me so you have no idea how much advice I get from reading your posts! I am still sleeping with Naomi in our bed at night as well and know I should break the habit soon!! But I feel so much more secure knowing shes right there! Love and hugs to all


----------



## angelashope

oh, and congrats Lil-love the name Bryce!


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies

Sorry been MIA
Hope your all well and babys are thriving.
Haven't had chance to read all post but did read that Nate has the all clear, fab news!

This time last week I was in the pub drinking with my best freind, tonight we are looking at songs for her babys celebration of life (dont like the word funerals theyre for people who have had their time) none stop police questioning as all sudden deaths have, first postmoderm came bk inconclusive just bleed on brain with no obvious injury, hoping and praying that is was somthing medical that just 'happend'
We will get there eventually, taking every minute as it comes and taking every emotion she's going throigh as just that. We are a strong unit and that's what will get us through, thank u again for your well wishes and prayers ladies

Haven't got much to say on Libby, she's just gorgeous adorable Libby, she turned 5 months yesterday, feels like she's been here forever! I love my babya so much, this week has tought me to live life to the max and make sure everyone knows how much I love them and to appriciate every breathe my bqbyw take as I now know all too well tommorrow is never promised..... Xx


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Vix thank you.

You and your friend have been in my thoughts so much this week. I look at my boys and see how lucky I am. I can't even imagine the desperation and pain and well, there are just no words. 

XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix she's so lucky to have a friend like you. Everytime I read your posts I am brought to tears. I couldn't fathem the pain shes going through. Makes me hug Alia a little tighter every day.


----------



## Beanwood

Its very quiet in here. I hope everybody is ok..XXX


----------



## lilrojo

Doing good here.. had bryce's 2 week (well almost 3 weeks) appt yesterday and he was 7lbs 7oz.. so he is getting big fast.. :) 3 weeks old tomorrow already.. where is time going..


----------



## bethenasia

Guess who's here!

Selah Faith made her appearance March 6 at 9:47am! She weighs 7lb14oz and is 20.5 in long.

More later (including a picture!), but I'm still in the hospital recovering from my c section. Just wanted to update you all!


----------



## neffie

Beth - Congrats!! :dance: Welcome to the world baby Selah. Lovely name! Hope you have a speedy recovery. Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## sparkle

Beth- many congratulations! Welcome to the world Selah, hope you are all recovering well.

Lil- glad Bryce is growing well. E was also 7lb 7 last week!!

Afm- we are ticking along. I still feel like I'm living from day to day but so far everyone seems happy! E was 1 month yesterday. She's still a little thing at 7lb7 but feeding really well so I'm happy. Naps are going less well but night sleeping not too bad. She feeds at 7 then usually again at midnight, 3 and 6/7... She goes back into her Moses basket afterwards which is fantastic! We ended up cosleeping with C because he hated it so much! She's such a different baby!
Lots of love to all x

Vix- how are you holding up, you and your friend have been in my prayers x


----------



## milosmum

Another chance to catch up at last!

Beth - CONGRATULATIONS - Selah is a beautiful name. I hope you are recovering well and not too sore after your section.

Vix - so sorry to hear about your friends loss. Very very sad and I will give Callum even more cuddles today after reading about it.

Lil - your wee man is growing fast and is so cute in that picture.

Sparkle - your birth story was amazing! Emilia is gorgeous and her big brother looks so proud x

Grand - sorry to hear about the nanny separation issues. I hope he is starting to settle in and you are not too upset by it all. MA kes me think I need to start leaving Callum a bit more with other people and get him used to being a wee bit independent rather than with me 24/7.

Amber - I love the photos of Grace having her solids - she looks like she enjoyed them!

Bean - Nate looks like he is enjoying his bath! I am pleased that his appointment went well with the testicle issues. 

Imp - you have inspired me to try and take some nursing photos of callum but he is such a fast feeder now it is a bit tricky.

Anna - loving the bump third tri already its flown by!

We have been doing ok feeding is a bit odd - he feeds for about 5 mins if I am lucky then won't reattach just cries and cries at me. He then goes 3-4 hours before he needs more so I think he has just become super efficient. He gained 8oz in the last week so he is obviously getting enough. Sleeping still not great up 3-4 times a night twice if I am lucky. I have started to realise he does not need fed at all of these and he will resettle with his dummy at one or two of them but it still means I am up and down like a yoyo!
Daytime naps are very vvariable usually 3 a day anywhere from 40mins to 2 hours long. HE needs his dummy to settle in the day but not at night when he feeds but he does need it to settle if I don't feed him - all a bit odd really. I didn't want him to get too reliant on a dummy (pacifier for the americans!) so he learns to go to sleep on his own but it is difficult not to use it when he is screaming at you in the middle of the night. Our main problem is getting out and about now. He feeds even worse out of the house and wont settle to sleep when we are out - he just cries and gets overtired. HE will fall asleep in the car seat or pram but only when we are moving, as soon as we stop he is up. Unfortunately this all makes me feel very tied to the house for feeds and sleeps my DH feels the same on weekends, kind of like we have no freedom now. Any advice? I don't know if I should just go out, cope with the crying when he gets tired and he will get used to sleeping at naptimes when we are out and about or if this will just make my nights even worse?
Sorry to moan but I feel a bit stuck and thought you ladies might have some ideas?


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS BETH ON THE BIRTH OF SELAH FAITH!!

I hope you are recovering well from your c-section.
Looking forward to reading your birth story and seeing some pics

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

I am back from my 2 weeks working away. I have caught up on all of your messages, but havent had the chance to reply to you all yet.
I will try later when OH is home and distracting Freya!

Hope you are all well :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone! We had a rather busy week, my first cousin passed away suddenly late last week (it was very sad, he led a very rough life of alcoholism and drugs, so was not totally a shock, but these things are never easy). so we have been trying to deal with that and getting back on schedule now that we are back in town. 

Beth--:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME LITTLE SELAH FAITH!!! :happydance:

So happy to hear that all is well and I wish you a very speedy recovery from your section!! I can't wait to see pictures of your little princess!!

Vix--Happy 5 months to Libby! I can't believe how fast our little ones are growing, where has the time gone? I hope things are getting better for your friend, such a horrible story, I continue to say prayers for her and her family. I just can't imagine what she is going through... :hugs:

lil--glad to hear little Bryce is thriving! :thumbup:

bean--hope all is well with Nate!! 

Anna--congrats on 3d trimester, not much longer for you now!!

Angela--do not worry hun, you are not alone in the co-sleeping category. Grace still sleeps with me at night. We start out upstairs in our bed then at 3 am she wakes up for a feed, and we end up falling asleep together downstairs on the couch! I used to stress about it and the fact that I can't seem to get her transitioned to her crib yet at night, but I have recently read some articles about co-sleeping that say it is not ALL bad, and actually can be beneficial for the baby's stress levels and self-esteem, so it gives me hope that I am not ruining her! I still plan on trying to get her settled in her own bed, I am just planning on doing it when we are both ready to do so.

Sparkle--so glad to hear that things are going so well with E! I hope her napping improves for you, but wow, excellent news on the night sleeping front!

milos--:hugs: sounds like you have a light sleeper on your hands! Daycare has encountered the same issues with Grace during the day, she doesnt seem to want to nap. They will rock her to sleep, but as soon as she is put down, she is awake, or if one of the other kids makes a noise, she is awake. They think she was having separation issues so had me bring in a T-Shirt that smelled like me, and that seems to have calmed her quite a bit. I am not sure what tricks to recommend--we always let her have her dummy (pacifier) when she wants it, and that helps her too, but I know you said you are trying to avoid having to use that all of the time. Is there any particular type of music he likes, if motion puts him to sleep, do you have a swing that you could put him in that rocks him? Our swing was a godsend and continues to be when Grace is fussy and wants constant rocking. We also use a heartbeat bear in her crib for naps, she seems to like that lulling sound. All I can think of offhand! 

Shell--Hey hun! Hope you are well! :flower:

Grand--Hope things are improving for you with the nanny situation, been thinking of you!

Hello to everyone else! :kiss:


AFM: We started to clean out the basement for Grace's playroom, and I have the go ahead from DH to order bookshelves, so that will clear out some much needed space! :thumbup: Grace is doing very well, she has had a lot of sinus related issues and a cough, I am hoping once this weather makes up its mind, that will help clear things up. She tends to get very stuffy at night, even with a humidifier in the room, poor dear. She also got an upset tummy after trying peaches the other night, so we are back to just rice at the moment. I think we will try bananas next, they are less acidic. She is also obsessed with Mickey Mouse, lol--every time I have that cartoon on the Ipad or TV, she stops everything and just STARES at him and starts flailing her arms around in excitement, lol. DH is not amused about the thought of having to make a Disney trip in the future, haha!

I hope all you ladies are well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats beth on the birth of your little girl :)


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations Beth!! Xx

G has a sickness bug :( it's 5.50am and she's in her 4th sleepsuit in 9 hours, docs for us in the morning. I am currently lying on her bedroom floor next to her on her mattress, I am on a folded up duvet just to keep an eye on her. She did have a good 7.5 hour sleep earlier so I am glad of that and she's been asleep now about 40 mins xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--:hugs: to you and G. Grace and I are off to the doctors this afternoon as well. She has been up the last 2 nights with a horrible cough and daycare remarked about it yesterday, so we are headed to the docs to hopefully get her some relief. Hugs to our little bubbas, poor things. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear your babies are sick Kizzy and Amber.. hope they feel better soon..


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats to beth on the birth of your little girl.

Hi everybody.

Kizzy and Amber Oh No I hope that they get better soon. Poor little things.

Just a quick post also to say that Nates head is fine. It is measuring the same as 2 weeks ago and so they are happy with that. Said they would keep an eye on it though. So relieved.

XX


----------



## sparkle

Great news Bean!

Amber and Kizzy I'm sorry to hear your babies are sick. It's heartbreaking x


----------



## shelleney

Finally had time to catch up with you all.....

Vix - so sorry to hear about your friend, Its every Mum's worst nightmare, isn't it? It trully makes you appreciate what you have. And your friend very is lucky to have you there to support her. Praying for your friend and her family (and you).

Sparkle - thankyou so much for sharing your birth story with us. It was a fascinating read. And I love the pics of your little princess, she is so cute, and C looks like he is a great big brother! I have to say that I am so happy that you finally have the family of your dreams, after all the heartache you have been through. And well done Emilia on sleeping your Moses basket at night - clever girl!

Kizzy - sorry to hear that Georgina has not been very well lately, what with her cold last week, and her tummy bug this week. I hope she recovers very very soon.

Grand - sorry to hear transition with the Nanny wasnt going well last week. I hope things have started improving this week. Remember, you are not a bad Mom, you are a wonderful Mom, who only wants the best for her son. Things will get better, Im sure. Big hugs to you.

Amber - aww, your poor family being struck down with a terrible flu bug. Hope you are all feeling better now. I really enjoyed your new photos of Grace. She really is a cutie! and she seems to be enjoying her first taste of solids. sorry to hear your cousin passed away. Big hugs to you and your family. And I did smile at the thought of Grace being obsessed with Mickey Mouse!

Lil - glad to hear Bryce is doing so well, and that McKenna is loving her little brother. Congrats on being 4lbs off your pre-preg weight, thats amazing! Thanks for sharing the pic of Bryce - she is a handsome chap!

Bean - great news that Nate's testicle was visible on the scan, and that it should be a simple procedure to retrieve it. And its brilliant that he doesnt have a hernia at all. I love the photos of him in the bath and sleeping.

Neffie - wow, can't believe Coco is a month old already! time is flying! isnt it a pain when they want feeding every 90 minutes? you cant go anywhere or do anything. But im sure Coco will start going longer between feeds soon.

Anna - woohoo, 3rd tri already! time is going so fast, your little girl will be here before you know it! glad to hear you are starting to feel better and that the osteopath and accupuncturist are helping you. keep in touch.

Angela - good to hear from you. great news that Naomi is doing so well. Any pics for us?

Milos - sorry to hear you are struggling with Callums eating, sleeping and napping. If he is going 3-4 hours between feeds and gaining weight, he must be getting all the milk he needs. The sleeping issues sound much harder to solve. I am going through the exact same thing with Freya (awake 3-4 times every night, refusing to nap when out+about) so if you need to talk, you know where I am...

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: Freya and I are home from our 2 weeks working away. It great to be home, back with OH, and not having to work so hard! Its lovely to see OH and Freya together, they have such a special relationship. Freya went on 2 playdates last week - one with an 11 week old baby called Lola, and one with a 2 week old baby called Gabriella (my best friend's baby). Freya looked so grown-up compared to the younger babies! I love my girl so much!!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Just a quick update on Miss Grace--she had the beginnings of an ear infection in one ear and she did have some congestion which the doctor said is common for infants this time of year (with the weather)--she may also be showing early signs of childhood asthma (which I had, giving her a 40% chance of developing it), but too soon to tell. We went home with two prescriptions--antibiotics and an inhaler with a breathing contraption/mask. She also got a breathing treatment at the doctors. She already looks and acts like she is feeling much better! :thumbup:

Bean--So happy to hear that Nate's head is fine! phew!! Is it starting to reshape as well? Grace's doctor told me that from us putting her on the other side of her head for sleeping, she can already see improvement. I hope Nate is the same!

Shell--so glad you and Freya are back home with DH/Daddy! I bet you are exhausted (both of you!) and hope you get some much deserved rest!! I think it is great that Freya is becoming a Daddy's Girl--there truly is a special bond little girls develop with their daddies, and it is so precious (even though Grace's bond with daddy at the moment is making silly faces and raspberries!) :kiss:

Grand--how are you and Indy doing hun? I've been thinking of you a lot, please let us know how you are doing when you can! 

Neffie--any 1 month pics you are up to sharing? 

Kizzy--How is G doing today?

Vix--saw your pics on FB of the little memorial, my heart still bleeds for your friend, much love and hugs sent your way. :hugs:

:hi: Sparkle, Lil, Angela, Milos, Beth, Anna, Imp, Samb! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## kizzyt

Hey girls, hope you are all well. Quick update on G, she is still being sick/runny nappies so we took her to a&e this afternoon just to get her checked out. Her temp hit 39.7 last night but today her hands and feet wereblue!! Her skin has gone flakey and dry from lack of fluids :( anyway they were happy that she is not too dehydrated and have advises diralyte only until her tummy settles, I am having to syringe it in tho as she won't drink it. She's so tired and tearful it's horrible :(


----------



## grandbleu

*Beth* - Congratulations and welcome beautiful Selah Faith (gorgeous name!)!

*Kizzy* - You poor thing and little Georgie...I hope she gets better very soon...sick babies are so hard.

*Amber* - Glad you are figuring out what is wrong with wee Grace and she seems happier already with treatment. Do you clear her nose out (saline solution - suction?) we have to do this everyday/night for Indy as he gets quite stuffy as well. He hates it but it really helps.

*Shell* - I thought you were off work??? Was this the student that you were taking care of in his house? Must have been tiring -what a great teacher and caregiver you are! That's so cool that Freya has little friends already.

*Bean* - Yippee to Nate's head being perfectly fine...sometimes I think babes have growth spurts and when they get weighed/measured to often it just causes more worry...so happy that everything turned out well in the end.

*Sparkle* - You make having a 2nd baby sound so great..the transition seems to be going so smoothly for you and Emilia! You're making think maybe a 2nd won't be as hard as I'm thinking.

*Milos* - I'm thinking that your Callum is going through the 4 month sleep regression/growth spurt combo. Indy behaved weirdly for a week...eating all the time and not sleeping well...I felt like I had a newborn again but it ended just as fast as it started...Hope that helps! Just be patient.

*AFM*: Thanks all for asking about me and Indy...well we went to the ER as well (A&E)...seems to be popular here...:nope: Indy woke up coughing and sputtering and not being able to breath - his lips turned blue and he fainted...it was really scary...by the time we got to the ER though he was all cute and giggly so they of course think we are crazy but in the end he just had a build up of phlegm that he couldn't get out because he's just a baby and we have to use saline drops 5 times a day to thin out his mucous...I'm glad nothing was seriously wrong. As for the nanny things are still going horribly wrong...:cry: he is literally crying the whole time he is with her except for feeding and sleeping. I feel incredibly guilty for both creating an attached child and for making him suffer so much. We are going to try one more week but if there is no improvement at all I've decided I'm going to have to quit my job...I don't want to but Indy comes first and a job is nothing compared to him. Any suggestions are welcome about how to make this transition better? The nanny is sweet but even she has her limits.


----------



## neffie

Bean - So glad to hear that Nate's head is A ok! :thumbup:

Sparkle - Glad to hear that Emilia is doing good. Yay on the eating & sleeping well. :thumbup: Any updated pictures to share with us?

Milos - Sorry to hear that Callum is going through a rough patch. It sounds like he's going through a growth spurt. I concur with what Amber said...have you tried using a swing, or a sleep sheep that makes soothing sounds? Hope things get better soon! :hugs:

Shell - Glad to have you back. Hope all went well during the 2 weeks away from home. I bet the little boy's parents were thrilled to have you take care of him while they were away. Sounds like Freya had a ball on her playdates.

Angela - Good to hear from you. Sounds like Naomi is doing well. Keep in touch.

Amber - Sorry to hear about Grace's ear infection. That's great that she's already feeling better. Also, sorry to hear about your cousin's passing away. Moments like that are never easy. :hugs:

p.s. Question for you on the fenugreek since you said it helped your milk production. I'm assuming you started taking it once you went back to work? If you don't mind me asking, what were you getting per pumping session before vs after you starting using it? I've started pumping a bit at home to build a freezer stash, and was wondering how much it's helped.

Kizzy - Awww, poor Georgina. Hope she feels better soon. :hugs:

Grand - Happy 5 months Indy! Sorry to hear that daycare is not going well. :hug: But don't blame yourself for it. You're doing everything you can to make it a smooth transition. I really hope things sort themselves out soon, so you don't have to quit your job. But I totally see why you would go that route if things don't get better. Our babies come first!

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, I'm almost half way through my maternity leave, booooo!! It absolutely stinks, and I think about it every single day... :( We still haven't found a daycare for Coco...we're going to check out a couple of reputable ones next week close to where I work, so I hope we have a favorable solution soon. [-o&lt;

In other news, Coco's 1 month check up went well. Her growth spurt hit new levels the last couple of days where she was basically eating every 30-45 minutes during the day. :wacko: She's still sleeping well at night waking up 2-3 times at most when she's hungry (knock on wood). She's still in her pack n play in our room, and we're talking about moving her into the crib in her room soon. We'll see how that shapes up. Right now, we've still got her in the swaddle or else she just moves around too much and wakes herself up. We also use the sleep sheep religiously, and it's pretty much on most of the night. I hope that doesn't turn into a crutch later on. For the ladies who are using one, how do you guys handle usage?

Here are some recent pics of ma belle! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Grand.. sorry to hear things are not improving with the nanny... no tips here on helping though as im a sahm.. hope they sort out soon.. how is the ntnp for number 2 been going.. do you even get time lol.. happy 5 months to indy :)

Neffie-coco is just beautiful.. girls are so fun to dress up in the bows and such.. :) Cant believe she is one month already.. time is going so fast.. my lo will be a month soon too.. ekks.. 

Hope everyone else is well.. havent read back sorry.. will try to tomorrow..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Grand I am so sorry that this is happening. That is very stressful. I don't realy know what to say hun. You havent created an attached child hun, its not anything that you have done. Is there anything you can do with work like working less days, or hours in a day so that the time is less. I am sure that you have gone thtrough everything though so sorry if I am making stupid suggestions. The only experince i have had which is diffenent is cause its my middle child is when he started nursery. He started nursery in september and would spend the whole morning cryng and saying that he didn't want to go. He would then cry when I left him. They did say that he was fine when he was there though. Anyway 2 weeks ago he started to go in on his own and has stopped crying. I know he is older and that i could talk to him and explain, not that he listened though as he was inconolable some days. The only thing that has changed is time and that he is settled. I don't know how much more you can take though and so if you need to then giving up work may be the answer. XX Sorry no help hun.

Neffie - coco is just adorable.

Amber and Kizzy - I hope that your little ones are feeling better.

Shell - phew I bet that you are glad that you are back at home.

Lil, sparkle, milo, beth, sam, imp... Hope that you are all good.

Little Nate is just ace. He is so funny, so smiley.... Only waking once a night which is brill. 

Hope you all have a good weekend. XX


----------



## shelleney

Amber - Aww poor Grace with her ear infection, congestion and asthma. She really has been suffering. Glad to hear she is feeling much better now though. And how cute to hear that Grace and your DH are bonding using silly faces and blowing raspberries!

Kizzy - Aww, poor little Georgie! Bless her! Isnt it awful when our babies are poorly. We would do anything to make them better, and we cant. Its heartbreaking. I hope the Diralyte sachets start working for her. Big hugs to you and your DH too.

Grand - You're right, I am off work from my official job. But I meant that I was working away, looking after the little lad from my school. So sorry to hear you had to take Indigo down to ER the other night. How awful! Its must have been so so scary when Indy was struggling to breathe and fainting. Glad to hear that the saline drops are working for him now though. And Im trully sorry that things are still not going well with the Nanny. I hope you do not have to give up work, but obviously if its the only option, you have to do whats best for your son. My only suggestion would be - could you change your hours so that you and your DH are working opposite hours? So that you can care for Indy when DH is at work, and DH can care for Indy when you are at work? It may not be a feasible possibility, but I just thought Id throw it out there.

Neffie - Aww, Coco is so gorgeous! Can't believe Coco is only 1 month old, and you are already half way through your maternity leave. Thats so sad. I hope you manage to find a suitable daycare soon. Bless her, moving into her own bedroom already. Big girl!

Lil - Hi Hun. Hope you and Bryce are well.

Bean - How wonderful that Nate is only waking up once a night. Lucky you! And its lovely that he is so happy and smiley.

AFM: We bought Freya a Fisherprice Jumperoo, and a highchair yesterday. She is too small for the Jumperoo at present, but we are putting cushions down underneath her feet so she can push off. She also loves her new highchair, but only because she knows it means food-time! She loves her Rusks mixed with milk. And she is now starting to refuse both breast and bottle - in the hope that I will offer her Rusks instead! She is one crafty lady!! 

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Sunday Ladies!

kizzy--aww hun, huge hugs to you and G, :hugs:, I am so sorry that she is still feeling poorly. I hope that the medication starts to work! :hugs:

Grand--I am so sorry to hear that things still aren't going well with the Nanny situation. I wish I had words of wisdom to share. One thing that they (the daycare) told me was really important when I first started dropping Grace off was to try and not be anxious around her when dropping her off, apparently they can sense when we are anxious or nervous or worried for them (or for us!). It was really hard the first couple of weeks. Another thing that they had me do last week when Grace was having a hard time, is they had me bring in one of my T-shirts that I wear at home, and they give it to her when she starts to fuss, because it smells like me--I thought they were crazy, but it really worked! She calms down and snuggles up to it when they give it to her, they told me that a momma's smell will calm a baby down as our smell is comforting to them--maybe try something like that? I really hope things start to improve, it is not easy, and I totally understand your decision to stay at home if need be, we have to do what is best for our children, they come first. Don't think for a second that this is anything you did, all children suffer from separation anxiety at some point. :hugs: and :kiss: to you both!

Wow, what a scare having to go to the ER, I am so glad to hear everything turned out ok! And yes, we have to suction Grace constantly, especially at night and early in the am when she wakes up. Part of the reason she was so congested is that all the mucus was draining down her throat, causing it to become aggravated (thus the cough) and settling in her chest. The pediatrician said this is common with babies this time of year, it is nothing we did. The breathing treatment (inhaler) is really doing wonders for her, even though she hates it! And the antibiotics are clearing up the ear infection, she is a much happier baby this weekend then she has been over the past week!

Happy 5 months to your little man!

Neffie--Coco is absolutely adorable and precious, thank you so much for sharing the pictures! I especially love the one in the towel, just too cute! I am sorry to hear you are still not settled into finding a daycare, keeping my fx'd for you, and also hoping that the second half of your leave goes by slowly for you so you can enjoy every precious moment you can with Coco!

On the fenugreek--I got 2 bottles at GNC and I take 2 capsules 3x a day. It took a few days for me to kick in (although they say for some ladies it ups production right away), but once it did, I get anywhere from 3-4 extra ounces of milk production in my morning pump, and an extra 1-2 ounces in my 2 daytime and evening pumps, which has translated into 2-3 more 4 oz bottles per day, which has been a godsend as it enabled me to keep up with Grace (I had exhausted my frozen stash of milk, and am just now starting to be able to build it back up). 

Production: Before I started taking the fenugreek, I was getting 10 oz in my morning pump and I now get 13-14 oz, and my afternoon and evening pumps were giving me 5-6 oz and I now get 7-8, sometimes even 9 oz. on those pumps. My recommendation, if you want to keep her exclusively on breastmilk as long as you can, is to start the fenugreek sooner rather than later, I wish now that I had started before I went back to work, I was shocked at how much my production went up in just a week's time!

lil--wow, I cant believe little Bryce is almost 1 month old already!!

Bean--excellent news on Nate's sleeping, I am jealous!! Glad to hear he is doing so well!!

Shell-- Aww, I hope you share some pics of Freya in her jumperoo!! I just love seeing pictures of babies in those, they are always smiling and cooing in them, and your Freya is such a smiley baby, I bet the pictures are going to be Fab!! And what a clever girl knowing the high chair= dinnertime!! We are actually going to be setting Grace's chair up this evening and get it ready for her use. Right now we feed her in her bumbo chair, but I want to transition her soon to the high chair so she learns the difference between play and food! 

AFUs: Grace has spoken her very first word!! Yes, at only 4 1/2 months! For the past several weeks, DH and I have been saying "Huggie" and "Hockey" to her while changing her (the huggie came about while changing her with a huggies diaper, and of course DH is an avid hockey fan, so he changed it to Hockey). We have had her saying "ghee" for about 3 weeks now, and DH has been spending a lot of 1 on 1 facetime with her at night while I am cooking dinner just talking to her. One thing about Grace is she is a VERY observant baby, she will just sit and stare at you talking or doing a task, and even the teachers at daycare have remarked how she will just watch the older kids, and you can see the wheels turning in her head trying to figure out how she can do what they are doing!

Well, last night, while 1 on 1 with DH, I hear my beautiful little girl say "Haahkghee!"--not once, but THREE times!!:cloud9: I almost died!! Even DH was shocked! So over the moon that she has already said a word, but Hockey?!!? haha, too funny!

We also went to a baby depot type store around her yesterday, they had an up to 70% off sale, and I was able to find the Pen Perego P3 stroller that I have been eyeing for over a year now at half price!! :happydance: So now Grace will be styling when we start our walks together this spring!!

So all in all, it has been a fabulous weekend!! Sorry for the long post!


----------



## lilrojo

Love ur new ticker amber :)


----------



## shelleney

Wow! Well done Grace on your first word! :yipee:
Aww, Amber, sounds like you had a magical weekend. Great news on the stroller too. Did you manages to get the highchair set up? What did Grace think of it? 
I promise I will post some piccies of Freya in her Jumperoo and highchair later this week - and yes, they are very smiley photos!
Also, I know the info was aimed at neffie, but thanks for your post about Fenugreek. I want to increase my milk production, so I will be going to buy some capsules at the weekend.

xx


----------



## shelleney

Oops, sorry double post :blush:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing well.. :) Bryce is sleeping so trying to catch up and yes its almost midnight lol.. Bryce is changing so much.. he is growing so fast.. in size one diapers now lol.. still in newborn clothes though.. eating 3oz every 3-4 hours.. staying up more and alert.. and starting to move around more instead of just lay there.. its great.. 

I love love love being a mom of 2.. best thing in the world.. cant belive he is going to be a month already.. ticker says tomorrow as he will be 4 weeks but i say the 15th.. time is going too fast.. 

Cant wait to see your pics shell.. bet they are great.. i too need to post some new ones.. so here is one.. .. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







0308121230.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi Everyone Just popin' into see how everyone is getting along. Those trips to the ER sound scary! Hoping your little ones feel better! 

sorry for not caching up properly I've been keeping busy. DH finally got a some what normal schedule and has a few days off during the week, and is home after work for dinner. So I've been making sure Alia is spending time with him. She was getting bad around him as she wasn't seeing him a lot. She is so much better already. Im so happy about it! Also we went for out first swim on Sunday. She was sooo good. I dunked her 3 times and no tears, or drinking of the pool. lol (I use to teach swimming so I'm trained and comfortable doing this :))

And of course I have to attach a few photos... 1. Our first swim with one of our little friends. (Alia is 13 days younger)
2. Daddy and Alia finally getting along :)
3. Us with out friend at yoga
4. what a cutie ;)
5. In our jumperoo!
 



Attached Files:







swimming.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5









Daddy&Alia.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









yoga.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5









alia.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









jumperoo.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IMPPEARL

one more photo... hanging out in our jolley jumper :)
 



Attached Files:







jj.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Wow imp she is getting so big.. love her hair.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Promise to catch up individually about all your pics later, I just wanted to say they are all so beautiful!! This group of ladies sure has beautiful babies!! :thumbup:


----------



## kizzyt

ladies, some beautiful pics of our babies, arent we clever mums producing such gorgeous offspring! 

Neffie/Lil being halfway thru mat leave must really suck already, sorry for you girls :(

Amber, what a clever little girl Grace is, first word already, maybe another lawyer on your hands?? ;)

Grand, so sorry for your nanny issues and that little Indie has been poorly too, it sucks. I am sure he will get used to the nanny and of course its nothing you've done, our babies just love us so much because we're so important to them, big hugs hun xxx

everyone else, hi! hope you're well, shell, what an amazing thing you did looking after your student, you really are a selfless person. xx

AFM, Georgie is all better now, thank god, its taken the best part of a week and even yesterday/day before when she wasnt sick anymore it was still hard as she was SOOOOO bad tempered! my goodness did she give me some attitude, a taste of things to come I think!! Apparently its quite normal/common for babies/kids to be grumpy after an illness I guess they are hungry and fed up and tired etc so just like us really. Today was better I got my happy smiley baby back, yay!! I've been struggling a bit lately tbh, lack of sleep is getting me down and I am sooo tearful all the time I am sure I could fill swimming pools the amount I cry some days. I am fairly sure its just tiredness, days when I've had a little more rest and she's not as hard going (like today) I feel fine, other days I feel completely overwhelmed and like I cant cope. We've decided we need to put a structured bed time routine in place and thought when better than now after she's been thrown out of her routine so we've got her back on track with food (3 meals a day!!) and millk and now with bed time. We're going to share it between us so last night I put her down and did last bottle etc and tonight Neil did it. Then the alternate person goes up and calms her down once the inevitable crying starts. I found it hard last night as it had been a really tough week or so with the illness and I was exhausted and tearful anyway, hearing her cry makes my stomach not up and my heart actually aches. We know that she's safe, fed, clean, dry etc so its just her wanting us to be with her but she's soooo tired and so are we so in the long run its going to be better for all of us. Last night she cried a while and Neil went up twice to calm her (no picking up, just stroking, replacing dummy etc) and she went off to sleep and had a much better night, tonight I only went up once and she went off. Its actually nice for us to get back some of our evening too (even though we are both sitting on separate laptops tonight haha). In other news I am going into work tomorrow so Neil has the day off. I have written him a list of food/times etc and he knows where all the stuff is, I wonder how he'll get on? he's never had her all day on his own. You wait, I bet she's a little angel! haha! God knows what she'll be dressed in tho! ;)


----------



## milosmum

Urgh popped in to update but boyoh has just woken up form his nap (his timing is amazing!) so I will just say I love all the photos seriously cute babies xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

I have read back. I am sorry been MIA but have not had a great week. My parents seperated on saturday after 40 years of marriage. Has come as a big shock.

I promise I will catch up soon.

I hope all the poorly babies are better and I agree lots of cute babies.

XX


----------



## shelleney

Aww Bean :hugs:
Im terribly sorry about your parents. Thinking of you and your family.
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

So sorry to hear that, Bean. :hugs: Thinking of you and your family as well. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone! Happy Friday! :hi:

Lil - aww Bryce is such a cutie! Glad he is doing so well, and that you are enjoying your new little addition to your family.

Imp - glad to hear Alia is starting to bond better with your DH now. Daddy/Daughter relationships are just so precious. And I just adore all of the pics you have posted! Alia really is a beauty! Glad you enjoyed your swim.

Kizzy - glad to hear Georgina has finally recovered! What a terrible time you have all been through. I hope she stays well for a long time now. So sorry to hear you ahve been struggling, Hun. I feel your pain. Freya is up in the night constantly. Every 3 hours for feeds, and then inbetween each feed to have her dummy put back in. Sometimes Im up 10 times or more in one night! And OH doesnt do any of the get ups "coz he has work in the morning". And he thinks looking after Freya all day isnt work?! Anyways, just wanted you to know you are not alone....Well done for deciding to implement a bedtime routine. Its a coincidence that we started our very first bedtime routine on Sunday night - and its going really well for us. Glad to hear its going well for you too! It really does make the world of difference - for them, and for us as parents. How did you get on going into work yesterday? And how did DH get on with Georgie?!

AFM: Freya and I are going to our first ever baby massage session today. Im really looking forward to it. I just hope she enjoys it!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday everyone!! Heading up north to my mothers/grandmothers this weekend to celebrate St. Patrick's Day--they haven't seen Grace since Christmas, so everyone is excited!

Shell--you are welcome for the Fenugreek info. I try to share whatever info I can. I swear I got so lucky with the lactation consultant I ended up with, she has been such a wonderful source of helpful information. I hope it works for you as well as it has worked for me!! :thumbup: I hope you have a great day out with Freya and that she enjoys the baby massage!!!

Lil--that photo of Bryce is so precious, he is absolutely adorable!!! Thank you so much for sharing your picture!! 

Imp--Glad things are going well and that DH and Alia are finally getting a chance to bond again---I echo Shell's comments, the Daddy-Daughter bond, once established, is just so special and wonderful!! She is absolutely beautiful by the way and--just as I think Shell's Freya is the smiliest of our gang, your little darling has the best hair I think!! I LOVE it!!! It also looks like she really enjoys all the activities (swimming, yoga, etc.), which is great!! 

Kizzy--sooo happy to hear that G is doing better!!! I hope things are improving in re-establishing your daily routine and that you are doing well getting your bedtime routine established. And huge hugs to you :hugs:, you are such a great mommy!! I am sure your tears were exhaustion over caring for a sick little one, it is not easy! I hope you caught some much needed rest :sleep: and I hope that Neil did ok with G on his daddy day with her!! It's so funny, your comment about how you bet she will be an angel for him--Grace is the same way with Wyatt--I can have this huge, exhausting day with her, where she is fussy/crying/constantly wanting attention and then he comes home, I pass her off to him and she is this sweet little angel to him--and he is like "What's the problem?" HA!

milos--:hi: hope all is well, thanks for stopping in! 

Bean--still thinking of you hun and hope you are ok. :hugs:

AFM: Happy it is Friday, has been an unusually long week. Grace had an allergic reaction to her antibiotics (she got a bad rash), so we had to put her on a different one, hopefully this one will work. She is doing MUCH better and is her happy, relaxed self again (most of the time!). Daycare is feeding her rice daily at lunch time and she is scarfing it up (they love how she tries to grab the spoon and shove it in her mouth herself, lol), and we are doing bananas at night, which she loves!! We did try her in the high chair but she is just slightly too small for it, so we are going to try it again in a week and stick with the bumbo until then.

I got the shelves delivered for the basement, so now I can unload the boxes of books down there and start making my Princess playroom!! Going to see if I can convince Wyatt to let me paint it, hehe. I also ordered Grace a Baby Einstein Jumperoo (musical jumper, whatever it is they call it, its a jumperoo, haha), so that should be here next week. She loves her exersaucer, but I want her to be in something that will give her a bit more exercise. 

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend, and for those who celebrate, Happy St. Patrick's Day! :flow:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Amber - poor little Grace. I hope she is feeling much better.

Shell - Hope you and Freya enjoyed the baby massage.

AFM - its been a hard week. Also had our cat put down this morn as he had skin cancer and was very poorly. 

Went up Merry hill (big shopping centre for those who don't know) and boys chose me a charm for my pandora for mothers day. Have not seen it yet so will be interested to see what they chose.

XX 

Happy mothers day to all of you for sunday. XX


----------



## lilrojo

kizzy-im a sahm ni maternity leave ever 4 me as im always on it lol :)

Thanks ladies, bryce is 1 month old already :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--Happy 1 month to little Bryce!! Wow, that went by so fast!!:flower:

Bean--:hugs: aww hun, when it rains it pours, so sorry to hear about your kitty. We lost our beagle 2 1/2 years ago to lymphoma, it is so hard to lose pets, as they really are a part of our family. I hope you enjoy your new charm (Pandora bracelets are wonderful!), and Happy Mother's Day to you and the other ladies celebrating it on Sunday!


----------



## shelleney

Grrr!:growlmad: I have been trying to post some photos on here for the last 4 days, but it wont let me. Everytime I try, it says that "a security token was missing". This has never happened to me before. I contacted the administrator about it, but havent had a reply. Has this happened to anyone before, or does anyone know how to rectify the problem?

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Have never had that shell, hope you get a reply soon.. must be frustrating.. mine sometimes goes to some error page so i give up and try again later and it usually works.. 

Thanks Amber, and tell me about it time flies so fast.. Look at grace she is growing so fast..


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday ladies, I hope you are all doing well!

Shell--no clue what to tell you as far as the picture issues. I know they were messing around with the website a lot last week (it seemed to be down every time I went to post something!), I would keep pestering them if I were you. I can't wait to see pics of Freya!!

I just wanted to share a couple of pictures quick of Grace celebrating St. Patrick's Day, she was too cute in her little outfit! Oh, and the last is a picture of her watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse on our IPad--just so you can see what I mean with how much she LOVES Mickey! You can't interrupt her when he is on, it is so funny, how intensely she watches him!

Btw, starting to have some issues with Grace being a "mommy's girl". All weekend she wanted in my arms and no one else's, or she was inconsolable---which is tough when your only chance to clean is on weekends! We had an ok parting at Daycare this am, so hopefully she is not being too fussy with them today. *fingers crossed*
 



Attached Files:







GraceLeprechaun.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4









GraceandMommyLeprechaun.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









GracewatchingMickeyMouse.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grandbleu

Hey All - Sorry for going missing last week - I got a call last Saturday that my dad was doing very badly all the sudden (he had early-onset Alzheimers for 10 years) and we booked a flight for the States. He passed away the next day but he waited to his whole family was all around him...it was really moving and I feel so blessed that Indigo was able to meet his grandpa if only for a short bit and we all got to give a final hug and say our goodbyes.:cry: I have to go back to work tomorrow so I have to catch up with you all later but wanted to let you know I've been thinking about you all.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grand Hunny :cry:
I am so so sorry :hugs: But how special that your Dad got to meet his Grandson before he passed.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I am so, so sorry about the loss of your father. I too am glad to hear that Indy got to see and visit with him before he passed. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Grand I am so sorry to hear about your dad. Big hugs to you my sweetie.
My thoughts are with you. 

XX


----------



## Beanwood

Amber what lovely photos. Little Grace is just soooo beautiful. XX

Shell - Oh no have not had that. Hope you sort it so we can see the photos. XX

AFM: Well my kids have been quite affected by my dad and the tension is the house. I had a melt down saturday during a visit from him. He seems to be in a very dark place at the moment. He has been gone rom home for or over a week now and all we know is that he is in a B & B. Don't know where though. My eldest has played up at school today though so I have got to try and get on with things and leave him and my mum to sort things out. 
Little Nate is being sooo clingy also......there is some teething goin on as he has got sharp points right at the back o his lower gums. Bless him...He is so cute. I just wanna munch him all the time. XX

Hi to everybody else I hope that you enjoyed mothers day. XX


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

Grand, I am so sorry about your father, Alzheimers is a wicked, nasty disease and has a horrible impact on families, I hope your dad can rest in peace now.

Bean, so sorry to hear your parents have split up, that must be really devastating, massive hugs hun and keep venting here whenever you need to.

Lil, I realised after I typed it that it wasnt you going back to work but cant remember now who it was, soz hun.

Amber, Shell, everyone else. hope you are all well. lovely pics of our gorgeous babies again.

As for us, Georgie is all better now, eating everything in sight and then some! think she's scared I'll take her milk/food away again so she's stuffing her little face. She's having three meals a day at the moment and her dinner is veg then fruit for afters and she's still waking in the night! to be fair she's only been back on the milk for 5 full days/nights so hoping it calms down a little, she's back to her normal smiley happy self tho and our bed time routine seems to be working, its nice to have our evenings back to ourselves even if I still go to bed about 9.30! haha! In other news, it looks like I am getting made redundant from work! I am working on getting the best package/payout I can and will still look to start work in September, just dont know how easy finding a part time job will be xx


----------



## Beanwood

kizzy- glad little georgie is better. bless her eating lots...

what was your job hun? xxx sorry you are being made redundant. xx

thanks for your words...i must admit that it is not something that i expected to happen. has come out of blue...am thinking of poor grand though and remembering that I am lucky to have them both. only prob is we suspect that my dad may be having breakdown. he wont tell anyone where he is so just being very nice in texts as dont want him to vanish completely. xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so glad to hear that G is feeling better, that has to be a huge relief! Also happy to hear she is back to enjoying her solids and is settling into a workable bedtime routine for you! I hope this is translating into some much needed and deserved rest for you in the evenings! Sorry to hear about your job, I really hope you are able to find something part time for September! Keeping my fx'd for you!

Bean--:hugs:so sorry to read what you are going through with your Dad. I will say extra prayers for him and your little ones. I can't imagine, after being married for so long, what both of your parents must be going through. You are being such a wonderful daughter by simply being there for him and trying to stay positive in texts, etc. It has to be so hard. 

Poor Nate and his little teeth, definitely deserving of some extra snuggles. :hugs:I keep thinking Grace is teething but I dont feel or see anything coming in. She is always putting her fist in her mouth and drooling though, so I am not sure...I didnt get my teeth until I was 9 months old, so am expecting her to be a late teether as well.

Grand--still thinking of you today, and sending you much love and thoughts. :hugs:

AFM: Grace is starting to show some regular separation anxiety in the afternoons at Daycare. She is great when we drop her off and plays and has fun but after lunch, she decides enough is enough and starts crying and fussing. They give her my shirt, which helps for a brief amount of time, but she clearly wants me. Last night when we picked her up I could hear her fussing through the nursery door, and when I opened it and she saw me she got this big smile on her face and held her little hands out to me---hit me right in the heart! I hate the though of her crying for me and me not being there. :cry: I really just hope this is a phase...

We got Grace's jumperoo delivered last night, we got the Baby Einstein Musical Motion Activity Jumper. She watched Wyatt put it together from her excersaucer and kept yelling at him when he would pick up one of the toy attachments to put on the jumper, it was so cute!! We put her in it and she loved it, however, she is too short, even on the lowest setting, so I had to put a firm pillow under her feet for now. The springs are kind of tight too, I hope they loosen up as she plays in it. 

I hope all the new mommies are doing well, and I am thinking of you all!! Let us know how you are doing, even if it is just a quick update on how you and your little ones are faring!!! :friends:


----------



## lilrojo

We are doing well here, bryce is doing great growing and changing everyday.. staying awake more and hearing my voice, he turned to look 4 me today :) hes also beg to enjoy his baths, a little :)

Amber-too cute of pics :) grace is getting so big already :)Hope daycare gets better..

Grand-so sorry to hear about your dad, as the others said happy he got to meet indy and you got to see him and say goodbye. Thoughts & prayers are with you.

Kizzy-happy georgie is better :)

Bean-hope teething eases, so hard which u know... hugs hun

Hi to everyone else hope ur all well :)

:


----------



## sparkle

Grand- I'm so so sorry to hear about your Dad xxx


----------



## neffie

Grand - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's great that your dad got a chance to see you and Indy. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Beanwood

just popping in with some extra hugs for grand. hopeyou are doing ok.xxx

hi to everybody else. xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Omg so sorry for your loss grand!! How great that your fauther got to meet your little one. If only for a short while. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sarah55

Well hello there ladies!! :hi:

Yes finally I'm here to join you :happydance: Can't quite still believe it and to be honest meant to come on over after the 3 month scan, but in all honesty don't know where the time has gone ;) Thanks Shelleney for the little nudge to get me over here :) All seems to be going well for me, no sickness and now cruising through the second trimester and counting down the weeks (5) until we find out what we are going to have- eek!!

So hope you and your gorgeous little ones are doing ok- I'll go through all the posts and try and catch up with you all, but for now I'm saying hi!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Congratulations Sarah....So exciting.

Hers some recent photos of Nate. XX
 



Attached Files:







nate 002.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









16 weeks 028.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Yay welcome over sarah.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Yay Sarah!:happydance: Welcome Hun, so excited to have you with us! Second tri already, that is awesome!:happydance: I look forward to hearing about all your upcoming milestones!

Bean--Nate is gorgeous and getting so big!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!

Hope everyone is doing well, still thinking of you Grand, sending love and prayers your way :hugs:

Afm-Grace is still showing separation issues at daycare. Not so much missing me specifically, but always wanting the ladies' attention or wanting held. We are trying this weekend not to hold her every time she fusses-but it is so hard-I just can't let her "cry it out", it makes me start crying. I know we spoil her rotten at home, letting her sleep in our arms, giving her one on one attention whenever she wants, etc. I just have no idea how to give her more independence without losing my happy girl! I would love any advice you ladies may have!

Otherwise we are doing well. She loves her jumper and is up to 2 meals per day. We had to get a steroid cream for her rash but it is all cleAred up now. I also managed to burn out the motor on my breast pump, so ended up forking out the cash for a really nice Ameda Purely Yours Ultra. I almost got the Medela but was a bit put off by the complaints about milk backing up into the tubes and motor causing mold concerns-with how much I pump on a daily basis, that worried me!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah Sarah. Congrats!!


----------



## sparkle

Hi Sarah! Welcome!


----------



## Amberyll23

Very quiet in here lately, how is everyone doing?


----------



## milosmum

Grand - I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. It is so hard to loose a parent but I am so pleased that you made it in time to be with him and htat he got to meet Indy, with time you will find these things comforting x

BEan - Beautiful pictures of Nate he is is cute with gorgeous eyes. Sorry to hear about your family troubles, all that stress will be disrupting your wee ones and poor NAte is teething too, that just adds to a difficult time. Big hugs from us xxx

Kizzy - I am pleased to hear G is better and has her appetite back - sounds like she is making up for lost time! I hope your bedtime routine is still going well, it is helping us a lot with settling Callum at night x

Shellney - I have no idea what is going on with your photo uploads, I hope you get it sorted soon so we can see your wee lady again. How is bedtime and nights going for you?

Amber - Grace is soooo cute in her St patrick's day outfit! Just adorable. WHat does she think of her jumperoo? Callum loves his and bounces and giggles away. In fact I have to make sure he does not get too tired in it! I hope she is settling at daycare, the separation anxiety is difficult to deal with but only understandable when she spends most of her time with you. I am sure it is something all our wee ones will have to get used to at some point x

Sarah55 - CONGRATULATIONS I hope you are feeling well and enjoying your bump. Can't wait to hear if you are on team blue or pink x

AFM - Callums sleeping was just getting worse and worse so due to exhaustion and complete desperation we have bought a baby sleep guide book and paid for a one to one online sleep consultation with the author of the book that lasts for a week. I post his daily sleeping pattern and routine and ask lots of questions and a sleep expert gives us advice and guidance on how to help him settle and sleep better. We altered his daily routine a bit to try and improve things. I have also laid down the law a little, ditching the dummy and his swaddle 5 nights ago and he is learning to settle himself really well. Generally now he is settling himself to sleep after bath, feed and book at bedtime then only waking once in the night about 3-4am. Yesterday he even slept from 7.30pm to 5.45am! Naps are still tricky but I guess it is harder to fall asleep during the day - more distractions.Anyway the consultation has been well worthwhile and it is nice to have someone to ask for guidance and get a practical response quickly. We have her help until the weekend and then we can go back with more questions to her online forum if we need more assistance.
We ordered his highchair yesterday after trying it out in the shop - he seemed to enjooy being sat up high rather than in his rocking chair! His gran is collecting it from the shop on Friday and bringing it over so it will be exciting to start using it. He is on 3 meals a day now and eating everything in sight (food and toys!)
I hope everyone else is well and bubs are sleeping peacefully and giving their mummies lots of rest! xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--on Callum's sleeping, it seems like the steps you are taking are starting to help him get settled. I really hope by the end of your consultation with the author, you are all able to have more sleep-filled, happy nights! 7:30-5:45 is excellent! :thumbup:

Too cute on his eating! We have Grace at 2 meals per day, hoping to work her up to 3 in the next week or so. We tried her in her high chair a few days ago, she LOVED it, but it dwarfs her! lol So we are still in the Bumbo for now. I bet Callum will enjoy being a big boy in his high seat! You will have to keep us posted!! 

Grace loves her jumparoo, she is just figuring out how to use it, and prefers to jump in it when one of us is jumping up and down too (which is hilarious!). She is still too short for it, so we have a pillow underneath--I think she will do better once she gets another inch on her and sturdy floor beneath.

Daycare is going better. She has her good days and her bad days, but we did alter her naps on the weekends and are trying to make sure we take a more hands-off approach to those (ie, not hold her or snuggle with her when she is napping). We still co-sleep at night, that will be the last thing to go once we get her naps under control. It seemed to help as she is having a better week at daycare this week!

In other news, we finally bought a living room furniture set (first time in our 15 year marriage! lol--we have been in hand me downs all this time) that gets delivered the day before easter, I am so excited!!! And my new Almeda pump is getting delivered tomorrow, so excited!! :happydance: I can finally get rid of this one that sounds like a dying cow with its motor going, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

It is quiet in here... i suppose though we all pretty much have had our los.. and are crazy busy with them.. 

Yay for new furniture amber.. and a new pump!!! Happy to hear daycare is going better.. we only co sleep for 3 hours in the morn. i did it with my dd and it lasted way too long.. 

So I have my 6 week checkup today.. 6 weeks have flown by.. cant believe how fast time is going.. dont remember it going so fast with mckenna..

if anyone wants to be friends on fb pm and i will add you.. im on there more and thats where i put pics..


----------



## milosmum

amber try putting a couple of big hardback books under grace's feet in the jumperoo. Thats what we did with callum and it was a hard surface for him to bounce off. after about a week he had pusched them out of the way and was bouncing off the floor so his legs must have grown! 

Wow lil 6 weeks already! Hope your check up went well x


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil! Congratulations on 6 weeks, I agree that has flown by! I would love to add you on Facebook, you can find me via a search for "Belinda Lison". It is a picture of me in a blue shirt holding Grace. I'd welcome being friends with any of you ladies, would love to stay in touch, just let me know who you are when you send the friend request. 

milos--thank you for the idea on using books--that will work so much better than a pillow! thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
I love reading everyone's updates but seem to find very little time to post!!
Milos- fab news on the sleeping! Day naps are harder but if you can crack night time I always think I can cope better with a grumpy day!

Lil- wow 6 weeks already... Glad everything went well with bryce's check.

Amber- so glad daycare is going better. It can be so draining. Great news in the furniture too! 

As for us- we're just ticking along... E is growing steadily and so happy and content. She coos and smiles just about all the time. She did well at her 6 week check although has eczema as I suspected... C has been my main worry for the past few days. He managed to get an infected patch of eczema between his fingers and is now on antibiotics. I really feel for him it looks so painful.


----------



## milosmum

sparkle - poor c sounds like sore fingers but miss E sounds like a very contented young lady x


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--so glad to hear that E is doing so well, that is wonderful!!! :flower: Poor little C, I hope his eczema clears up. We found out last month that Grace has it BAD, so we had to throw out all of our lovely baby bath soaps and creams that everyone had bought us before she was born (because they all had perfume) and now have to cover her twice a day with a non-perfumed cream, and we have to bathe her also with a special soap (and can't bathe her more than 2x a week either). We also had to put her on a steroid cream for 7 days to clear up a rather nasty bout of it that she got from an allergic reaction to an antibiotic. So I feel so much for little C, poor little fella, I hope the antibiotic helps! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

my 6 week check went well all healed up nicely :) no birth control of any kind for me for now lol


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Long time no speak. Sorry, haven't been good about posting more often, but have been rather busy.

Amber - Glad to hear that things are better at daycare. Ouch on the eczema! Poor Grace. Hope it clears up soon. She's adorable in her St. Patty's day pics by the way! :kiss:

Lil - Glad to hear that all went well with your check up. Time is flying by, isn't it?

Sparkle - That's great that E is such a content baby. :thumbup: Sorry to hear about C. Hope he feels better soon.

Milos - Sorry to hear about Callum's sleep problem. Looks like your investment in time with the author paid off. May the long sleep nights continue!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, we finally have a daycare for Coco! :happydance: We go in tomorrow to officially register. It was a tough decision as both the centers we had visited were excellent, but I think the one we picked is a better fit for us. Daycare starts in a few weeks, and the anxiety is starting to kick in for me. :nope: I can't picture leaving my baby with anyone else...guess I'm just going to have to get over it, along with the 'lack of desire' of going back to work. :shrug:

Other than that, Coco is just one happy baby (knock on wood!). She pretty much sleeps through the night, and is more and more alert throughout the day. The coos & smiles just mesmerize OH & I. :kiss: It's so exciting to see what each new day brings. Speaking of which, she'll be 2 months tomorrow! :saywhat: We'll be seeing the pediatrician, and look forward to seeing how much she has grown.

Question for the ladies breast feeding with their little ones in daycare. How much milk did you send the 1st week? I've read up on several articles offering suggestions on how much to send, but Coco is more of a snacker. She eats every 1-2 hours for no more than 10 mins at a time. I don't want to waste a whole lot of milk (due to new regulations, the daycare cannot store milk in their freezer), so just trying to get some suggestions and thoughts from those who have been through this before. Thanks! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--so good to hear from you and glad Coco is doing so well!! Happy 2 months to your little lady!! Excellent news on the daycare!! :happydance: I was beginning to get worried for you! I wish I could say leaving her will be easy, but it will not be, so give yourself plenty of space and time for the transition, it takes a couple of weeks. Also see if your daycare has a transition program, that helped me a lot! (still many tears, but made me more comfortable knowing what her day would be like as I got to go through one with her!)

On bottles of milk--Grace did and still does eat about every 2 hours, so I began with sending in 7 4oz bottles with her each day. We drop her off at 8 and pick her up at 6, so if they gave her a bottle right away, she would probably go through about 6, and then we would leave a 7th just in case. I found it is always good to have 1 extra for the growth spurts, and she has had a couple of days where she went through all 7.

Now that she is 5 months old and gets a meal at daycare each day (rice and fruit), I leave 6 bottles (4 4oz and 2 5 oz), she usually comes home with 1 of each, unless it is a particularly hungry day for her. I will probably drop it down to 5 bottles (3 4oz and 2 5 oz) once she turns 6 months and I move her up to 3 meals a day. 

Wierd about the frozen breastmilk! Must be a state reg, Grace's daycare had me leave off 2 bags with them--they've never had to use them, but they actually requested that I leave some when I signed her up!

Hope that info helps! How did the fenugreek work for you btw? 

Lil--Woohoo! So glad the 6 wk appt went well! So are you officially NTNP?


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie-- Also, you may want to check with your daycare to see if they will let Coco finish a bottle in her own time. I told Grace's daycare that I would prefer that they let her finish a bottle on her schedule, even if that meant her drinking 1/2 a bottle initially and then finishing the rest an hour or so later. That way the milk doesnt go to waste. They were cool with doing it and she still has 1 or 2 bottles per day that she will start, and then finish later.


----------



## neffie

Amber - Thanks for the info! I did ask the daycare about their policy on milk that has already been warmed and drunk out of the bottle. They will keep it for upto an hour, and offer her the unused portion. After that, they toss it for safety reasons.

Wow, (7) 4oz bottles eh? Were you able to pump that much each day you were away from Grace? I remember you telling me how much you got per session before & after you started using the Fenugreek. If I'm not mistaken, you got a fair amount even before the Fenugreek, correct? I'm currently getting anywhere between 2-3 oz per pumping session. From what I've read, that seems in the normal range. I'm just curious to know if I'll start getting more per session once I'm away from Coco when she's at daycare. I think for the first few days, I might start off with several 2-3oz bottles to see how it goes. Oh, did I mention that Coco does not take a bottle? :dohh: At least, not from OH. Hopefully the experienced ladies at daycare will be able to do so without too much trouble. So that's another factor to add to the mix.

I am going to be doing a 'test week' with Coco at daycare before I start back at work. I know it's going to be super hard, so hopefully this will help ease with the transition. I plan on ramping up the hours that I'm away from her throughout the week.

As for the Fenugreek, I briefly started it, and felt like my milk supply was increasing (boobs seemed to be more full in a shorter time span), but then I was under the weather for a bit, so I decided to stop taking it. Will start back next week. Hopefully I'll get a few more ounces when I pump while still at home. It will help build up my freezer stash a tad bit more.


----------



## sparkle

Amber- poor little grace and the eczema. Cs has always been quite bad. When he gets a bad patch (not infected) I use calendula oil on it and wrap it in a bandage over night with plenty underneath. It seems to work great. E also has little patches, I think we have a sensitive skin family!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--That is good they will save the milk for an hour, that is about how long it takes Grace to finish most of hers. She will start one, drink about 1/2 of it and then finish the rest about 1/2-1 hour later. I get these little green "report cards" each day from the day care that shows me how often/when she was changed and when she was fed and how much, which is really informative!

On pumping--Let's see, I currently pump 5 times a day. At 6 am i get my best production, which is about 10 oz. I then pump twice at work, at 11 am and 3 pm. I get about 7 oz (sometimes 8 if Im lucky) at the 11 am pump and 5 oz at the 3 pm pump. I pump again at home at 7 pm and get another 5 oz, then nurse Grace after she eats at 8ish, and then I pump a 4 oz "bedtime bottle" at 10-11 pm. So in total, that is about 31 oz. per day. Any my little chubster manages to get through it all at the moment, lol. I am hoping once I get her to 3 meals, I can remove another bottle from her feeds so I can start storing back up! We are sadly only at about 2 nursing sessions per day now, in the morning and at night, which has been a hard adjustment for us.

On fenugreek, I still take it religiously 3x a day. I think it is mostly supply maintenance at this point for me as I don't notice any additional increase after the first bump up that I got. 

I am glad you are taking advantage of the test week. Yes, it will be hard, but I found the transition program to be so helpful and informative. :hugs:

Sparkle--aww, I think you must have a sensitive skin family! Grace gets her sensitive skin from both me and dh, we both had eczema to some degree as babies and children. I was hoping she would get lucky though and not have it! Thanks for the tip btw on the calendula oil!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Hope that all moms and babies are good. XX

Amber - I love your avatar photo.

Sparkle - its great that E is such a content baby.

Neffie - Glad your 6 week check up went ok.

XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow - so much has happened and so many babies have arrived since I was last visiting here...congratulations to you all! 

I don't know quite what to say, or how to say it...my husband thought it was an April fools day joke! But I have something to say...

I'm finally pregnant! I took a test yesterday and it was either a really faint positive or an evap line...but today I tested with 2 internet cheapies - both pink - and a clearblue and it says I'm 1-2 weeks! I can't believe I've got a :bfp: after all this time, and it would have been 2 years tomorrow that I had my first bfp...I'm really excited and equally nervous in case it doesn't last, as my period is due tomorrow...but I'm hoping this is finally it! 

This is the one yesterday - a screen tilter!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080486.jpg

These are the cheapies from this morning with fmu - still a little bit of screen tilters!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080499.jpg

I didn't trust them, so used my last clear blue...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080497.jpg

And one all together, just to make sure! 
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080498.jpg

I really don't know what to do with myself, I obviously really want this pregnancy to go all the way, but I'm so nervous! Currently also on :cloud9: as well :D Thanks all...I couldn't have got here without you :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Omg grey yeah!!!! So exciting, and we all know scary too! Congrats!


----------



## Beanwood

grey that is just fantastic news. its understandable that you are nervous.....try and stay positive, easier said than done i know....xxx congrats that is brill news. xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ahhh grey that's wonderful news and so fab to hear of a new pregnancy for our ff girls! Being nervous is perfectly normal but do allow yourself a little excitement to, there is no reason why this shouldn't happen!!

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well sorry I've been crap updating, I read everyone's updates every day just don't get a chance to reply and even now I'm on my phone so can't see all the posts I wanted to reply to! Doh! I know there's been some talk abOut eczema, Georgina has it too, managed with aveeno cream and hydrocortisone. Weirdly when she had her tummy bug and no milk for 5 days her skin was beautiful! She's in bed already now (asleep by 7!!) and neils going out soon so I am going to have a lovely bath and go to bed early, was on a hen night last night so I am shattered!! This time 6 months ago I was in hospital having given birth 7 hours ago, I can't believe how quickly it's gone, the best (and hardest) 6 months of my life :) xx
Ph


----------



## sparkle

Grey- many many congratulations!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey!!!OMG!! I am so over the moon for you!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations and I wish you a H & H 9 months!! Can't wait to share your journey with you!!

Oh Hun, I am just so excited for you, started crying when I read your news (happy tears of course!):hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## neffie

Grey - Already said it on the other thread, but I'd love to repeat the words again. *CONGRATS!!* :dance: So glad to have you join this thread. Your seat warmer is officially removed. :winkwink: As we all know, easier said than done, but try and enjoy the pregnancy. Wishing you a lovely one! Again, I'm so happy for you! :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you everyone! I'm so thrilled to finally have my seat warmer off! :D My avatar pretty much describes how I'm feeling right now, I am feeling mostly positive, with just hints of nervousness...but then you'll all relate to that! 

I did another test today and was happy to see it was noticeably darker and more obvious...so I'm hoping it's a good sign, and my temp stayed high. My period is due today, so that's one hurdle crossed off! I'm planning to buy 2 more clearblue digital tests, and text next week and week after...so hopefully it will go from 1-2, to 2-3, to 4+ and I'll hopefully feel encouraged that my hcg levels are rising :) 

My test from today...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080502.jpg

Enough about me, how is everyone else doing!? Can't believe how many of you have had your babies in the time I've been in the other thread! It's amazing! :D :D Congrats to all of you...who is still pregnant in here?


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Grey wonderful news!

I really hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

Try not to test too much you will drive yourself insane. Am I right that you previously had an ectopic? In which case the clear blues will not give you an accurate idea of your HCG levels, so don't be worried if they don't say the 'right' number of weeks. Much better to get yourself off to the docs and booked in for a 6 week scan asap.

Hope you have a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

milosmum said:


> Congratulations Grey wonderful news!
> 
> I really hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!
> 
> Try not to test too much you will drive yourself insane. Am I right that you previously had an ectopic? In which case the clear blues will not give you an accurate idea of your HCG levels, so don't be worried if they don't say the 'right' number of weeks. Much better to get yourself off to the docs and booked in for a 6 week scan asap.
> 
> Hope you have a H&H 9 months xxx

Thank you :D 

I will try and pluck up the courage to call the Dr tomorrow...that would mean I'm officially 'late' and the chances of it being a chemical hopefully will be less. I'm just so nervous to start off the medical process, lots of horrible memories. I'll cancel the clearblues then, thanks :)


----------



## sarah55

Yay again Grey!! Really pleased for you :) As for preggo people I think it's you , me & Anna- nice to have some people to go through the experience with and fab that we have all these ladies here to guide us through the no doubt exciting and challenging times ahead!


----------



## lilrojo

CONGRATS GREY so so happy for you...

H & H 9 months :)





Amber-were not ntnp as of yet, we decided tojust start ntnp (though it says ttc then) in november, bryce will b 9 months as long as everything goes well the ttc starting in dec


----------



## neffie

Question for anyone who can make some suggestions. Coco starts daycare in 2 weeks, and will absolutely not take a bottle! :dohh: OH has been trying for a few weeks now. Everyone (including OH) seems confident that the daycare ladies will be able to get her to take it eventually, but I'm a bit paranoid about the whole situation. I plan on nursing her during my lunch break each day, but there's absolutely no way I'm going to be able to go over to nurse her each time she's hungry. Has anyone been through this before? Any tips or words of wisdom to share? I know that the bottle nipple is not an issue as she did drink out of the bottle a few times during the first few weeks after she was born. We'll continue trying, but I hate to follow the 'she'll eventually take it if she gets that hungry' route. I can't bring myself to see her crying to that extent. Plus, it would be nice if I didn't have to keep tossing out my milk, albeit in small amounts. :shrug:


----------



## milosmum

Neffie - we have the same bottle problem but it is slowly getting better. Callum originally screamed every time the bottle came near him but now he will take 3oz from a bottle. Not really enough to be a proper feed for him but I am hoping it will get better with time.

ANyway we started off just giving him a bottle 2-3 times a day to play with not when he was hungry. I always had about an ounce of milk in the bottle when I gave it to him (I did waste some milk!) Typical baby of course he just wanted to stick it in his mouth! Eventually he must have sucked on it and realised he got milk and he has slowly improved ever since. 

I hope Coco gets the hang of it soon x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Niffie not that Alia has to go to day care, guess I'm luckey that way... but I STILL can't get her to take a bottle so I feel your pain. We've been working on it for a few months now and I waist a few ounces a day. So frusterating!! I have a feeling we'll be going strait to a sippy cup at 6 months. Wish i had some words of advice but I've tried EVERYTHING!! She just can't figure out how to suck the from bottle.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies.

So sorry I have been MIA for so long. But Im having a bit of a tricky time at the moment. Freya has gone from being a lovely contented little girl, to a nightmare devil-child! I am at the end of my tether. And now my relationship with OH is suffering too. ARGH! I hope this is just a phase Freya is going through, because I cant cope anymore. So sorry I havent been around for you ladies, I just havent had the time or energy to log-on until today. I promise I will be back soon.

Lots of love xx

PS: CONGRATULATIONS GREY! :wohoo: I am so so happy for you! You truly deserve your rainbow baby, and I hope this is a sticky one. I know what its like to be pregnant after an ectopic, so Im here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Shell I know that feeling! sorry to hear your having it tough :(

Hi ladies I two will apologize for being MIA for so long, things are still very rough but ill log on laptop tonight and ready your posts as I have some picture of our new nappies! How sad am I lol

Congrats Grey cd


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear things are going rough for you ladies (vix and shell) hope things get better very soon.. babies are about the ultimate test of a relationship, many ups and downs.. 

Well we have been potty training my dd she is almost 3 and is doing really well with it.. no accidents since day one this is day 3.. so im very proud of her.. went all night and dint have an accident in bed either.. things are going well.. Bryce is doing great too.. now eating 4oz at his feeds.. ekks getting so big.. :) will be 2 months in 12 days.. where is the time going.. he slept so good last night from 11-330.. dh got up with him and fed him at 4 then he slept from about 430-745.. and ate at 8.. so a great night.. 

Cant believe its only 6 months till were back at it.. seems so soon.. lol.. cant believe nov is only 6 months away now.. time should slow down a bit..


----------



## Beanwood

Milo - its great that Callum is starting to take to the bottle.

Neffie and Imp....My middle one would not take a bottle at all. When I went back to work though he was on solids. He would have no milk in the day but he would drink water from a beaker. I know that isnt gonna help you yet though Neffie. I did give him milk on a spoon though and he took that.

Shell - that sounds tough...I am sure that it is just going to be a phase. When you are tired and struggling everything seems so compounded. Extra hugs hun...X

Vix - Hi how are you doin? X

Lil - sounds like the potty training is going great.

Hi to everybody else..XXXX

AFM: Nate had his 3rd lots of injections yesterday and they have knocked him about a bit...not a happy baby. Very unsettled. He screamed and screamed this morning like I had never heard before. 

XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Much love and hugs to you all today, :hugs::hugs: 

Neffie--I unfortunately have no words of wisdom to share on the bottle feeding end. I started training Grace on the bottle on the 2nd week after her birth and she took to it right away. I started with 1 per day and gradually increased that number over the next three months, so now she has about 4-5 bottle feeds per day, with 2 breastfeeds--the breastfeeds are not reliable though and are getting cut back more and more as she is moving away from that--so I am having the OPPOSITE problem! :cry: Seems I have her too used to the bottle now! I have read that there are simply some babies who refuse the bottle, even when you try to train them early, so hopefully the daycare ladies will be able to teach her--maybe inquire with them about it during your initiation week? I bet they have a wealth of info that will help as I am sure they have had to deal with this situation in the past, as there are so many mommies (even here in our thread!) who have that issue. 

Also, as for sippie cups, they do sell them for as young as 4 months (I have a couple Tommee Tippee ones that I have been using with Grace)--I know that doesn't help now as CoCo is still so little, but an idea for later on...

Milo--glad to hear little Callum is starting to take to the bottle, that is wonderful! :thumbup:

Shell/Vix--:hugs: oh huns, so sorry things are going rough for you both, please know I am thinking of you and hope things improve!! Grace has been having a few "hell days" as I call them herself--including last Thursday when I was sent home with her daily report where the teachers said she screamed all day long and did not want put down--I was really embarrassed and almost stayed home with her on Friday, I was so worried about her, but then she rebounded and had a great day. I think I read somewhere that they go through some growth changes at around 6 months that cause them to be cranky, maybe that is it? I hope so! 

Lil--ah, ok on the NTNP, I thought you were starting around the same time I was! I can't believe how fast Bryce is growing, your pics of him are so adorable and what a big girl your daughter is with her Potty Training, 3 days and no accidents, that is just phenomenal!! :flower: You have to definitely be a proud momma!!

Bean--aww :hugs: to little Nate, jab days are so hard. I hope he starts to feel better as the day goes on. How are things with you, I hope things are improving with your parents, thinking of you. :hugs:

Grand--if you are out there reading at all, please know I am still thinking of you and praying for you and your family. :hugs:

Grey--keep us posted on the doctor's visit please! 

sarah--how are you doing hun?

sparkle--hope things are improving on the eczema front with your little ones! 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: 4 day work week and then Friday off to spend with my girl. I have lots of plans for a mommy-daughter day. We are going to go to the store to get goodies (toys, etc. since she can't have candy yet!) for her Easter Basket and then off to the mall to see the Easter Bunny! I may even feel brave enough to try lunch on my own with her!! We shall see!


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Amber thanks hun. Well my parents are still apart. Dont know where my dad is staying, but I have spoken to him and seen him once. Its hard cause my mom phones and talks about how lonely she is and how much she misses him. I have nothing to say that will help her. I am also trying to come to terms with it all myself aswell......turns out my dad was perhaps the not the man that I thought. IDK.....

Little Nate is having a good feed as I type so hopefully after that he will have a nice sleep.

Poor little Grace having a bad day at day care. I am sure it was just an off day. 
Sounds like you have a fab day sorted Friday. XX


----------



## lilrojo

amber we r starting the same time...:)

and thank u im very proud of her


----------



## Vixmar

Evening Ladies!!

Grand- I know its a little belated, but im so sorry to hear about your dad :(

Amber- We have a jumparoo, best thing weve ever bought her!!

As ive been mia for a month i cant read it all bk lol

Ive got a new obsession..... with Jess and Zack it was prams as i didnt have a car, Jess had 11 in total, Zack had 9..... now i have a car i dont bother, but i have a very obsessive personallity, my new one is...... REUSABLE NAPPIES!!! Best thing ever, im in love all over again lol check out our new nappies below!

AFL- Libbys now sitting unadded for a few mins, finger fooding and can babble mama n dadda, i dont think she knows what it is shes saying but it sounds fab!! she still refuses to roll over altho she is managing to move around the floor on her back, she can move a fair way!! shes very clingy at the moment, and has huge stranger danger and wont allow me to leave the room :( but it will pass :)
Also stopped using dr brown bottles!! yay!! still very sicky tho so proves the bottles didnt help!!
Also shes hit 20lb so is now in a forward facing car seat!! No more breaking my back carrying the 1st stage seat!!


Off to wash and dry some nappies lol

Night xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0380.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0458.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0443.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0441.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0440.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vixmar

and more
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0423.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0427.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0380.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## milosmum

vix - sorry to hear you are having a hard time with Libby but she is vdry cite in her photos, loo,s like butter wouldn't melt and i love her zebra print bum!

Shell - sounds like you are having a rough time of it too. Callum's lack of sleep was starting to cause problems between me and DH but now he is more settled at night it has helped us get some couple time back and we are much less grumpy. I hope things improve for you soon.

Amber - mom and daughter day sounds lovely on friday, i hope you have a great time x

bean - poor nate, i hope the after effect of his jabs wears off soon x

AFM just driven 3 hours north in the snow to my dad's house in scotland. i did it after bedtime routine and callum slept all the way here and transfered into his sleeping bag and cot and went back to sleep so hopefully he will stay asleep! He drank 6oz out of a bottle for his gran today for the first time ever, no fuss and it was gone in 10 minutes so i was very proud of him! it is worth persevering with the bottle neffie i am sure coco will get the hang of it eventually xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber I'll have to go look for those sippy cups. I thought they started at 6months. I could try them as Alia is 4 months now! Thanks

Vix I also have a bit of an obsession with the cloth nappies!! Love how cute they look. What kind are you using? I like the bum genius one size.


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--here is the US amazon link to the sippee that I got for Grace at 4 months. She loved playing with it and even managed to use it a bit, we have her into a 6 month one now and she is really getting the hang of it, but I think the 4 month really helped get her prepped for the 6 month.

https://www.amazon.com/Tommee-Tippe...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1333547508&sr=1-1

Edit Note: And oh, you can find it lots cheaper if you have a Babies R Us or Toys R Us near you, I just looked at the price on amazon and that is like twice what we paid for the one we got at Babies R Us!


----------



## GreyGirl

Libby is gorgeous! :D :D 

I've got my first Dr appointment next Tuesday at 3pm, I'm hoping to still be pregnant by then...still surreal after so long trying! 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Vixmar

IMPPEARL said:


> Amber I'll have to go look for those sippy cups. I thought they started at 6months. I could try them as Alia is 4 months now! Thanks
> 
> Vix I also have a bit of an obsession with the cloth nappies!! Love how cute they look. What kind are you using? I like the bum genius one size.

I'm using various types to trail. Bambino mio (to much messing) eBay pockets (not suitable for more than 2hours, bum genious I like but my fav is tot bots as they gave a bamboo core and easily last 3.5hours! X


----------



## Beanwood

Vix - What beautiful photos of Libby

Milo - Sounds like a rough journey. Glad you got there safely.

Grey Girl - will be thinking of you on Tuesday.

Amber- Hi honey you guys ok..

Hi to everyone else aswell.

Here are some photos of Nate
 



Attached Files:







nate 1 009.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









nate 1 012.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amberyll23

Vix--Libby is just too adorable in her little nappies, I just love them!! And awesome news on the forward facing car seat! :thumbup: Grace is not far off from that herself, I can't wait, because it means I get to retire the old stroller/pram and get her permanently into her ugraded digs! And she is growing so fast, goodness, finger foods and sitting up, and babbling, so great!! :flower:

Milos--very happy you got to your dad's safe and sound and good job Callum for being such a good boy with his sleeping and eating on the way there and once you arrived!! :thumbup:

Grey--will be thinking of you at your appointment next week, sending you sticky dust!! :dust:

Bean--nate is so gorgeous, I just love his smile!! :flower: Happy 4 months to your little guy btw!! he is growing so fast!! Sorry things are still not going well with your parents, I really hope things improve, it is so hard when one parent is lost and confused and the other is acting so different from the person you have known all your life, hugs hun and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh--update on us. Grace had a rough day at daycare again, but it was not fussiness, she was just sleeping a ton and not eating hardly at all. She slept almost the entire morning away and they had to wake her, then she was refusing the bottle but eating the fruit/rice they gave her. I am pretty certain she is teething. So I have her on little teething strips (that dissolve in her mouth) to try and help her so the sucking is not so painful. Today the teacher says she is doing well, she went for a buggy ride with her class and was "all up in her one classmate's business" as the teacher said, so I think the strips are helping.

One more day and then it is Friday with my girl, I can't wait!


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou ladies for your unwavering support. You trully are wonderful friends :friends:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, just checking in. I tend to read as I go along, not get time to post and then forget everything.

Shell- I hope you're doing ok. The first year with children is really tough on a relationship. I know it was on mine. Thinking of you x

Vix- thinking of you too. I hope things start to get better soon x

Grand- hope you're ok, you've been in my prayers x

Neffie- that's so difficult with the bottles. I hope she'll do it at daycare when she's hungry enough (but not screaming) I have no advice as I didn't have that issue. Good luck with settling in and going back. 

Bean- Nate is gorgeous!!

Grey- so so happy you're here!! Good luck on Tuesday. Will you be asking/ getting an early scan?

Sarah- how are you feeling?

As for us- it's the holidays so hubby has been home with us this week which has been fab! We're off to the outlaws later for the long weekend (not so fab). E is still feeding brilliantly. She had her first expressed bottle on Sunday which she gulped down. She took 3oz, it was the 7pm feed and she then slept until 1am (as she quite often does) so it must have been ok! I'm trying to get back into running- I'm walking the moonwalk in may, it's a marathon through London at night. I think I may have been a little bonkers when I signed up!!!
Cs eczema infection cleared up with the antibiotics thank goodness. He's such a good boy!
Anyway, happy Easter ladies xxx


----------



## sparkle

Amber- I'm sorry didn't mean to forget you. I hope it is/ was the dreaded teeth. Enjoy your mummy day! X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix I'll have to have a look at the tot bots. Never heard of them...? But as for the bum genius AIO I can leave Alia in them all night. Shell sometimes sleep from 8pm - 8am and has never had a leak in them. The others shell explode all over in. Lol. Also I am looking into GroVia AIO as they are a slimmer fit apparently and not all pants fit over my bum genus as they are so bulky. Though you do have to change the GroVia every 3 hours I hear...?


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - have a lovely girly day tomorrow.

Shell - Hope things are better

Sparkle - E sounds like a clever girl. Hope it goes ok with outlaws.

Imp - Hi

Hi to everyone else....

Heres some more photos of Nate in his new Leapfrog activity station that came today.
 



Attached Files:







cool dude 020.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









cool dude 022.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix I ordered a few tot bots and omg the prints are just too cute. Can't wait to get them to give them a try :)


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies! :hi:

So Freya's behaviour has improved dramatically over the last few days! Im ecstatic! My lovely little girl has returned after 2 weeks of naughtiness! And I think I know the cause of this sudden change in behaviour - she finally cut her first tooth!!!

So Im hoping to be back online more regularly now. Im gonna go back and read through all of your posts again to catch up. Hope you are all having a lovely Easter weekend.

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah freya!! :) I hope this will bring your momma some relief from the cranky bebe ;)


----------



## Vixmar

IMPPEARL said:


> Vix I'll have to have a look at the tot bots. Never heard of them...? But as for the bum genius AIO I can leave Alia in them all night. Shell sometimes sleep from 8pm - 8am and has never had a leak in them. The others shell explode all over in. Lol. Also I am looking into GroVia AIO as they are a slimmer fit apparently and not all pants fit over my bum genus as they are so bulky. Though you do have to change the GroVia every 3 hours I hear...?

Never heard of the Grovia either! I will google them later! I use disposables during night as ages a heavy wetter on a night and she usually leaks even with disposal on so doubt a AIO would work! Are you soaking yours? Apparently you no longer need to but I'm struggling woth the idea of leaving poohy nappys in a bag so I'm using nappisan to sanatise them! Libbys had a bad cold for 2weejs now and doctors were unsure if it was a chest infection so gave anti biotics as a precaution so we have had a lot of diarrhea this week so been avo
iding the AIO at moment lol 

shell- glad Freya is doing better! Happy first tooth!

Amber- those pics on fb of grace and the Easter bunny are fab!

Sorry for the people I've missed as on my phone x


----------



## milosmum

shellney I am glad freya is happier now she has her tooth! Are you still breastfeeding? Hows that going with teeth? Its something i am slightly dreading!!! 

All this talk off reusable nappies makes me think i should try them now the weather is better and i can dry them outside (no tumbledrier here!) 

hope everyone is having a lovely easter and enjoys lots of eggs tomorrow xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Vix. If I am at home I usually rinse them off in cold water as soon as I change Alia then put them in a dry diaper pail till laundry day. So no. No soaking. Ive never soaked mine. (Bum Genus has a wand that attaches to the toilet so i use that and rinse them into the toilet and flush. It will be purfect when her poops are a little more...) If I'm out I just sperad the wipe out inside then fold them and put them in a wet bag. I rinse when I get home. That being said I'm told bf bebe's you don't need to rinse before washing. And i have a girlfriend who doesn't and it's fine but I do anyway. I'm thinking since I use the wipe inside to stop mess from spreading anyway I may try the washable wipes soon too. I don't have enough diapers yet to use cloth full time yet so I use disposable every third day or so. But I do try to keep her in the cloth BG AIO over night cuz I don't like cleaning up explosions from the disposables. Lol. I still have a bit of a hind milk fore milk imbalance sometimes so she does get runny watery poop sometimes and the BG keeps it all in. That being said I've stared the fenugreek again and it's helping... Anyway the BG I have have the option to put in a seccond absorbancy liner for heavy wetters and I like that I have that option for later. Fyi Apparently for girls the thicker part of the liner should go to the back, and boys to the front. 

I can't wait to get my new tot bots!! They have some good reviews and are sooo cute. The GroVias are a daytime diaper apparently. They are a slimer fit which i need so some of her pants fit. Lol the BG is kinda bulky. My friend uses them and says make sure you do the proper pre washing to get the absorbancy up. Then during the day they are good. The 10 hour nights Alia does they will leak. 

Milo. I don't put mine in the dryer anyways just hang to dry on a drying rack. In fact the diapers I use arnt supose to go in the dryer at all anyway. The liners can but I don't bother most of the time.


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies! :hi:

Got to love you girls, as the past few days I have been thinking about re-usable nappies for when the L/O is born and pop on here and here is all the advice I could ask for ;) It's great to read about your recommendations as have found it all a bit daunting so far!

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter weekend and enjoying the family time.

Shell- so glad to hear Freya is back to her normal self- what relief

Loving all the pics of the gorgeous babies in here- making me so excited to meet my own!!

Grey- how are you doing??

AFM- I'm feeling really good, no symptoms to report and just counting down the weeks till the 5 month scan- eek!!

Xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sarah one word of advice if you decide to try the cloth diapering just get a few at first to try out it is a big upfront cost if you get a lot and decide its not for you. They say you need about 20 to start if you want to do it full time. I started with 3 to make sure I was going to do it. Then have built up since then. Alia is just over 4 months and as soon as I get my new ones i will have 17. I still need more but this should enable me to use them more full time. It's is something you have to get use to. Disposables are definitely easy. But once you find what works for you cloth is easy too and they look so cute on :) Also you defiantly need a wet bag to use to transport the dirty diapers home when you are out. And a diaper pail to put them in when home. I just use a plastic garbage pail with a flip type lid so I just drop them on top and in the dirty diapers go. But the lid keeps any smell inside. Check out the Bum Genius 4.0 (Those are the ones that are an all in one but have the option to add extra absorbancy layers. The shell can't go in the dryer but the stuffing can. So they dry fast as they are separate and the liner is the part that takes the longest to dry goes into he dryer) And the Bum Genus FreeTime (New, These are great as you don't have to stuff them so really easy. But do take longer to dry as nothing ca go into the dryer) The GroVia I haven't used yet but they are slimmer as you read above, and the Tot bots have great reviews also. Ill let you know what I think of both these when I get to use them. Those are my recommendations to start if you do decide to try. Again if you do decide to use them I think having a few different kinds is the way to go. One more thing I wish someone had told me... Snaps vs Velcro, velcro is easier, epically when they are little, but does start to wear. So the snaps have a longer life span for the diaper. Had I of known this I think I would have gotten more snaps. As is I have more valcro. That being said I would still have some valcro for the convenience. The Bum Genius had both options for all of their diapers which is also nice. I will be purchasing more snaps in the future as I want these diapers to go through more then one child. I think Hope this helps some. If you have any questions fell free to ask!

Hi to everyone else!!! Sorry for not addressing everyone individually I have to go have a shower while lo is sleeping then off to Easter Dinner at my aunts :) Happy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow, sounds like you've all got busy times going on with your little ones! 

Glad you're doing well Sarah, not long til 5 month scan now! 

I can't believe I'm still here a week later, I did 1 last pregnancy test today and the lines were equally dark! Feels like a positive. I'm stopping temping too, just trying to relax and enjoy :D I told my Mum and other sister today, not telling anyone else til early scan though. 

Hope you're all having a lovely Easter :)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 5 weeks grey :) So happy for you.. just try to relax as much as you can.. and good for you telling your mom and sister.. its nice to have others there for support.. 

Sarah your so close to that scan :)

Anna hope your well..

Shell happy to hear cranky baby freya is no longer.. :) yay for a tooth... exciting times ahead.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. and had a great easter.. :) Ours was nice.. Bryce is changing so much, 2 months on the 15th already.. so in 6 days.. he's making noises now and smiling lots more.. its nice.. Big sister is helping with everything.. and has been potty trained in the process.. :) all together life is nice..


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday Ladies!! 

Sparkle--I hope you enjoyed your vacation and the visit with the outlaws!! I am glad to hear that C's eczema cleared up and that he is doing better, that is great news! And wow, what a good job E is doing with her eating and sleeping! I am jealous! haha Good luck with the running/walking. The Moonwalk sounds so fabulous, I wish I could walk through London at night, that has to be a really neat experience!

Imp--You will have to share some pics of little Alia in her nappies, I so love looking at Vix's pictures on FB, they are so cute!! I wish I had the time to do non-disposables, as I so love them!! 

Bean--aww, it looks like Nate was really enjoying his Leapfrog station, I love those pictures of him! He is such a cutie pie! What a precious smile!

shell--awww, congrats on Freya's first tooth, that is wonderful, and what is even more wonderful is that she is feeling so much better! Teething is so hard on our little ones, so a big hug to you and her :hugs: for getting through it! 

Vix--thanks for the kind words about Grace's pics with the Easter Bunny! I hope Libby is feeling better, poor dear!

milo--hope you had a happy easter! I am wondering the same thing about teeth and breastfeeding! Grace is not at the boob as much anymore with me back at work and expressing, but we still try to fit in 2 feeds per day and I am worried about biting! haha!

sarah--WOW 5 months coming up already, that is so wonderful!! Glad to hear you and babe are doing well! Time is going so fast!

Grey--totally understand keeping the pregnancy quiet for now...a lot of us did the same thing. We didnt tell most people until we were 12 weeks with Grace, we were afraid of jinxing ourselves. Tell everyone in your own time, there is no right or wrong! :hugs: You are also doing the right thing in stopping temping and taking the prego tests, otherwise you will drive yourself nuts!! Thinking of you this week with your MD appt, so excited for you hun!

AFM: Had such a fabulous mommy-daughter day with Grace on Friday, we went out shopping and to see the easter bunny--which Grace was a bit suspicious of, but we still got some cute pictures. She has figured out when she is getting her picture taken these days, so it is hard to get her to smile, lol (she HATES the flash!). We had our living room furniture delivered on Saturday, and it BARELY fit in our living room, haha, so now I am in the process of rearranging furniture to get it looking the way I want while still fitting in all Grace's toys, her exersaucer and jumper! Yesterday we went up to see my family for easter and had a great day. Grandma got Grace a little stuffed Mickey Mouse which she just LOVES, plus some little shorts outfits for the summer (with little fish and crabs on the but! too cute!). All in all it was a great weekend, I hate being back at work today!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well!

Here are pics of Grace and the Easter Bunny from our day out on Friday!
 



Attached Files:







Easterbunny1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4









Easterbunny2.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3









Easterbunny3.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

Grey, good luck at your appt tomorrow hope all goes well!

Sarah, it's lovely when you get to 20 weeks, that's when I felt like I really had a proper baby in there :) are you feeling flutters now?

Shell glad Freya is better now, I think they go through these phases just to test us xx

Amber, what a lovely day you and Grace had, so glad you got to spend some special time together x

Lil, everything sounds rosy in your world Hun, lovely!!

Hi everyone else xxx

As for us, we've had a lovely long weekend with OH home, he doesn't want to go back to work tomorrow and we don't want him to either :( Georgie is doing fab with her weaning, she had slow c


----------



## kizzyt

Gah bloody phone!!

She had slow cooked beef tonight her first proper attempt at meat and loved it! She's also developed a taste for avocado this weekend plus tried fish, bread sticks and her first bit of chocolate for Easter! Tooth number 4 is coming thru as we speak, reckon it will be fully out by weds!! She's also finally growing sOme hair! Haha xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous pictures of Grace, looks like you had a brilliant time!

Just had my appointment with the Dr. She told me to come off Metformin straight away - today! I'm worried cos I don't want my weight to go back up and I have also heard that it can help prevent miscarriage when taken up to 12 weeks...but I can't take it any more cos I won't get the prescription. 

Also, I feel like I'm having to fight to get the early scan I need. They're telling me I might not get a scan til 10 weeks - I almost died at 7weeks last time from the ectopic! The midwife also doesn't normally see you until 10weeks, I had to recount my story to the receptionist and thankfully, the receptionist has kindly just called me back. 

She said she's contacted the midwife and she's going to call me next Tuesday. She's said I won't get a scan 'any earlier' unless I'm in 'extreme pain and bleeding'. So again I won't get help until I'm in agony. I can't believe they won't even give me an early scan! They promised! Just been abandoned. I don't know if we can afford private as we're in the middle of buying the house and my car just failed it's mot...Looks like I'll have to wait or get pain before a scan.


----------



## Beanwood

grey i went to my docs about an early scan as i had a blighted ovum that wasnt discovered until i was 13 weeks. they were rubbish and basically said no. they couldnt understand that i didnt want to spend weeks waiting to see if the thing would happen. anyway so i phoned our local early pregnancy unit myself, explained what had had happened previously ....they booked me in for a scan at 6 and half weeks. on my notes they put that i had phoned in with abdominal pains. can you phone your local unit and speak directly to someone yourself....

amber - beautiful photos.....look like a fab day. xx


----------



## milosmum

Grey - I agree with bean ring your local EPU and see if they will book you in direct, my one did. Or if you are feeling naughty you could complain of pain and get booked in via your GP or midwife, a bit naughty but it is disgraceful that they are not offering you a 6 week scan with your history. After my ectopic the hospital sent my GP a letter telling them i had to have a 6 week scan with any future pregnancy, they also sent me a copy of the letter - do you have anything similar?
Alternatively you could ask to see another gp for a 2nd opinion and request the 6 week scan again. 

Amber - i love grace's pictures, soooo cute!

Kizzy - sounds like weaning is going well with G. Callum had chicken for the first time today and seemed to enjoy it, actually he eats anything i offer him! He must get his appetite from me!

Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Grey that is just terrible they wont give you an early scan.. I had one at 6+5 and another at 9.. then not till 20 that was a long wait.. im sure i will have the same this next time.. Hope you can somehow get one as it does wonders for us pal ladies..


----------



## GreyGirl

What's the EPU do and how do I find mine? I've never heard of it before!


----------



## kizzyt

It's the early pregnancy unit, normally based in your local hospital, I agree with the other girls, call them and tell them you are desperate to be seen, just say you can't sleep etc and feel constantly worried and scared. Or alternatively just say you have pains and they will see you. My epu was amazing with me, they totally understand where you're coming from xx


----------



## GreyGirl

kizzyt said:


> It's the early pregnancy unit, normally based in your local hospital, I agree with the other girls, call them and tell them you are desperate to be seen, just say you can't sleep etc and feel constantly worried and scared. Or alternatively just say you have pains and they will see you. My epu was amazing with me, they totally understand where you're coming from xx

Thanks :D I didn't realise there was one, why wouldn't the Dr or midwife have mentioned it?! I'll call them when they open at 1.30...hopefully they'll listen to me! Thanks for your help :)


----------



## kizzyt

I'm not sure, when I was pregnant 1st time my doc was worried I was having ectopic as all my pains were on one side so they referred me then and I had early scans etc, I defo think it's worth talking to them and you are perfectly entitled to refer yourself you dont have to go because of the doc. I think docs and midwives don't like to encourage people to go if they don't think anything is "wrong" xx


----------



## Beanwood

Grey - I really hope that they can help you. Like Kizzy says tell them how worried you are.....

Kizzy hi HUn ...didn't mean to miss you in earlier post....Great news that the weaning is going well.

I am going out tonight for the first time since having Nate.....Agghhhhh am a bit nervous. My dh is going to have all 3 on his own..... Am going to local balti with my good friend. XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Enjoy your night out Beanwood! :D 

I phoned the hospital and they listened to me! I told them GP wouldn't refer me unless I had extreme pain and I said I really didn't want to have that again and wanted to make sure baby was in the right place so I didn't lose another tube...they listened :D got a scan next Tuesday @ 1.45pm so I'll be 6+1 :D


----------



## sparkle

Grey- wonderful news! EPUs are such helpful places!!


----------



## sarah55

Yay Go Grey! :happydance::happydance: So pleased you got your scan booked- how exciting as it's not long :)

Kizzy- good work on the weaning sounds like it's going well for you :thumbup:

Beanwood- have a fab night out, DH will be fine so you enjoy yourself! :happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--so glad you got to have a fabulous long weekend together as a little family! And excellent news on G's weaning, she sounds like she is having a great time trying new foods! Tooth #4 already, wow!! We are still waiting on #1 to break through! And :thumbup: on the hair, can't wait to see updated pics!

Milos--glad Callum enjoyed his chicken!! It is so neat to see them trying and enjoying new things! Happy 6 months to your little man btw!!

Grey--I am so, so glad that you called the EPU and have an early scan scheduled, that is so wonderful!! With all you have been through, you absolutely deserve an early scan!! Keeping you in my thoughts for next Tuesday hun!

Bean--enjoy your night out!! You have earned it, and I hope you have a fabulous time!!

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: Not much to report, Grace is doing well! Thank you all for your kind words about her Easter Bunny pics! I have to do a quilt piece for her daycare by Friday and am a bit beside myself, I have ZERO creative skills in that area! I just know I'm going to be gluing frantically tomorrow night! lol


----------



## milosmum

Great news Grey roll on 6+1!!!

xxx


----------



## bethenasia

Hi ladies and welcome Grey! :)

Sorry it's been so long since my update/announcement. I've actually been unable to type well because the night before my scheduled c section, a blood vessel INSIDE my right eye burst (apparently pregnancy was rough on my diabetes and eyes). Since Selah's birth, I have had several eye dilations and a laser procedure where they shot a laser at the back a couple thousand(!) times to help it. I have an appointment at the end of this month to see if surgery is required to fix it more. To look at my eyes you wouldn't be able to tell a difference, but, when I look out my eye, it's very blurry and has several spots of blood floating inside. Scares me because there is a chance that I'll lose my vision in that eye. :( Also, because this may make it that I will not be allowed to have any more children because pregnancy will make it worse. And, of course with a baby as calm and quiet as Selah usually is, my baby rabies is in full effect for number 2.

I promised over a month ago (has it been that long already?!) a couple of pictures of my girl and I will deliver them eventually. I just need to figure out how to make the file smaller so they can be uploaded! I do post pictures on Twitter (@bethenasia) and on my blog (https://thebethchronicles.blogspot.com), so head over there and follow me to check them out!


----------



## kizzyt

Great news grey honey, so pleased for you!!

Bean hope you had a fab night out!!

Amber I'm with you on creative skills, they say libran's are meant to be creative but that must have passed me by!!

Beth, you poor thing, sounds horrific, not what you need with a new baby altho sounds like she is a good girl which is great, big hugs xx

Afm still waiting to hear from my work about my redundancy, so annoyed it's been 4 weeks since I went to see them!! I just want it all confirmed (and my money) now so I can move on! Going to have to write a cv for the first time in over 7 years tho, urgh!! In other news have booked a smear test for next week, been a while since I had one and you'd think afterchildbirth I wouldn't be nervous at all but...


----------



## milosmum

Ugh Kizzy - I know what you mean I think I am due a smear and I am still dreading the mere thought of it! I am pathetic!


----------



## sparkle

Beth- I'm following you on twitter! (you followed me back so I guess you know that!!)
I also post photos on there or Facebook... Hope you are feeling better soon.

Amber- I hear you on the creative thing, I get my mum to do everything like that for me.

Kizzy- smears are horrid, I had to have one when I was pregnant, really worrying. Close eyes, deep breaths and in your happy place!

Afm- I'm still considering contraceptives... So far the coil or implant appeal. Anyone with any experience?


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, excited and nervous about the scan! My friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me has had some bad news in her early scan, so I'm more nervous :S 

Hi Beth, your girl is gorgeous :D Sorry to hear about your eye and possibly not being able to have no2, I hope things work out and your vision is saved and you can expand your family when you choose :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Probably a weird question. But is your bladder near where your womb is? 
I'm 5+4 and the last few days it's been feeling similar to a full bladder, but more stretchy. I have gone to the toilet, but it's not been as much as if I was full. Then after it still feels stretched - so is that my bladder or my womb stretching? It doesn't hurt and I don't have af type cramps. Just this bladder area sensation. Please enlighten me!


----------



## milosmum

YEs grey your bladder and uterus sit right next to each other so it sounds a bit like stretchy feelings from your uterus are confusing your bladder! As long as there is no pain especially when you pee (you don't want cystitis!) its all fine. Just wait til that baby is bouncing on your bladder in a few months time - then you will know where your bladder is!!!

Sounds like you are doing well, try not to panic about your scan, only a few more days and you will get to see your bean! 

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all you momma's and preggo's are well... 

Sarah & anna-miss you ladies.. hope your doing great.. 

Grey not long now... so excited for you..

AFM Bryce has his 2 month appt today.. cant believe he's 2 months already.. :) will let you know how big my man has gotten and all that.. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, no pain..just weird. Wow, 2 months already! Crazy!!!

It's tomorrow...tomorrow I find out if this baby settled in the right place...so nervous/excited!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Sparkle - sorry I am of no help on that one. I am doing nothing.......Withdrawal...which considering my dh doesnt want anymore........... Can't take pill as it makes me ill, don't want that injection as don't want to put weight on. Hope you sort it though. X

Kizzy - I had my smear when Nate was 3 months as I should have had one in August.

Milo - how ya doin hun?

Lil - 2 months wow......

Grey - wil be thinking of you tomorrow

Sarah - How are you?

Beth - sorry to hear about whats been happening. Thats sounds very stressful

Amber - hi hun hows it goin?

Shell - Hi also......

Grand...hope u are ok. Thinking of you. 

AFM: my night / few hours out...Nate cried the whole time according my dh. Poor litle man. 
We think he is allergic to the cats aswell as whenever they go near him he starts continually sneezing. XXX


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Sorry been MIA for a few weeks. Have been rather busy. In addition to that, was trying to ready myself for sending Coco to daycare, so it's been quite an emotional roller coaster ride..

Grey - Loving your ticker! Glad you were able to get the early scan. Good luck for tomorrow...will be thinking of you. I'm sure all will be well. :thumbup:

Shell - Sorry to hear what Freya was going through with the teething issue, but glad that everything has turned back for the better. 

Vix - Libby's pictures are adorable! And so are the cloth nappies...

Bean - Love Nate's pics. He has a gorgeous smile!

Lil - Hope all went well with Bryce's appt today. And wow, only 6 months until you start TTC again. It will be here in no time. :winkwink:

Amber - Love Grace's pics with the Easter bunny! Too cute! Glad you had fun on your mommy-daughter day. Hope things are better with her at daycare.

Milo - That's great that Callum took a bottle from his grandpa...I'm sure you were one proud mum.

Sparkle - Glad to hear things are going well with E. That's great that she's feeding so well. Wow, the moonlight marathon sounds like a blast. 

Sarah - Wow, almost 20 weeks!! Time is flying by...hope you're doing well, and good luck with the upcoming scan. Are you planning on finding out if you're on team :pink: or :blue:?

Kizzy - Sounds like Georgina is doing fab with the solid foods. And wow on tooth # 4...she's a big girl already!

Beth - Sorry to hear about what you're going through. Hope your eye gets better soon. :hugs: Glad to hear that Selah is doing well.

Grand - Hope you're doing well.

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, today was Coco's first day at daycare! This week is a trial week, so the hours she spends there each day will be ramped up slowly. I am very proud to say that she did marvelously for her first day! :happydance: OH and I took her together. No cries or screams when we left (me on the other hand was a whole different story :nope:). The ladies said that for a baby's first day, Coco was just perfect! She adapted very well, was cheerful, and very curious about what was going on around her. The only not so good thing was that as expected, she did not take the bottle. She just kept playing with the nipple, and turning away the bottle. They managed to get her to eat 1/2 an ounce, but even that was without her latching on. I fed her at lunch time, and she nursed like a champ as usual. I guess it's going to be a day by day trial to see how she does with the bottle.

All in all though, it was a great day! Since she seemed so comfortable, we decided to keep her there a bit longer, so she ended up spending 5 hours there without any behavior issues. I am definitely one proud mother! :cloud9: I just hope she takes to the bottle soon...that will definitely reduce my anxiety level when I'm away from her.


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie thats great that coco settled so well on her forst day.....relives some anxiety dor you atleast. I am sure that she will begin to take the bottle very soon. Big cuddles to you hun ......They are very stressful days to deal with ..I remeber cring my eyes out leaving mine. XXX


----------



## sparkle

I'm in shock ladies. I've just taken a pregnancy test and..... BFP!!!
I felt really sick the last couple of afternoons and hubby was teasing me so we decided to test... I'm in total shock. Have no idea how far I am. We dtd for the first time when E was 3 weeks and she's now 11.


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle - wow! That would explain the sickness!!! Just wondering if it could still be the hormones from your pregnancy with E? Not sure if that would confuse a pregnancy test or if those hormones are all gone by now? Sorry don't want to upset you just wonderinf if it could be a false +ve type thing. How are you feeling about it? HAd you planned another?!?

Grey - thinking of you today, I really hope bubs made it to the right spot x

NEffie - sounds like coco is doing really well and I so hope she takes the bottle soon, I am sure she will when she gets properly peckish x

Bean - sorry to hear your wee man was not happy when you were out. I am sure he will get the hang of it soon. How did his daddy cope with the crying? My sister is allergic to cats, i think it is quite common but I don't know how she was diagnosed - maybe another trip to the GP required!

As for us - doing well. Sleeping better especially at night. Days are still tricky. He naps in his cot but not for huge periods an hour is a monster nap for him! He still won't nap in publec, he will sleep in the car seat or pram but as soon as we go anywhere public he is awake again no matter how exhausted he was when he went to sleep. I even bought a snoozeshad for his pram and car seat so it was darker to help him rest but he still wakes up! It is a bit restrictive really cause if I want to go out for lunch or baby groups during nap times then he won't have a nap and gets very cranky which is not enjoyable for anyone nearby! I am hoping he will get better at it as he gets bigger and maybe as he becomes more active and tires himself out physically. Any other mummies with any advice on how to get him to stay asleep in public?

Love to everyone else x


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm just on my way out, but just wanted to pop in first and say we're back from the scan. They warned us we probably wouldn't see much because of how early I am. They found a sac in the womb - which they said wouldn't alone rule out ectopic - and suggested and internal scan to get a better look. 
Well, they not only found the baby in the sac, but we saw a heartbeat! A minor miracle at 6+1 weeks!!! We're thrilled and so excited that my miscarriage risk should drop now too and we can start thinking about 'when' and not 'if' all the time! Thanks for all your support guys, can't believe I've seen my baby and a heartbeat, surreal! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Beanwood

Grey thats fantastic. We had a scan with Nate at about the same time and have to have an internal. We aslo saw heartbeat....amazing. So chuffed for you.

Sparkle - Wow thats fast.

Milo - Dh was ok I think. He didnt want to tell me whilst I was out as I would have come home......Don't like to think that he was crying so much though.
XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--was coming on to wish you luck with your scan, but I see you are already back! What wonderful news!! :happydance: I am so, so excited for you hun!! It is such a wonderful feeling to see your lo's heart ticking away, congratulations!!! :hugs:

Sparkle--WOW!! Exciting news! Were you planning on having another (ie, can I say congratulations?!)? I love the recent photos you have on FB btw of little Emilia, she is so pretty and sweet!

lil--I saw on FB that little Bryce was feeling poorly after his shots, I hope he is feeling better today, hugs to the little man. :hugs: Happy 2 months to him btw!

Bean--sorry to hear that DH had a rough go with Nate while you were out. I'm sure momma coming home made it all better! :flower: Funny you should mention cat allergies--we are having similar concerns with Grace--she is not sneezing just yet, but she just discovered the cat (ie, is reaching out trying to grab him now), and I am worried with my cat allergies (yes, I am an idiot, I have a cat and am allergic to them! haha) she may have the same, especially with how much she rubs her eyes. 

milos--glad to hear that things are going better for you in the sleep category. As far as sleeping in public, I wish I had words of wisdom to share. I would hope that exposure to more public settings or him getting so exhausted he would sleep would work, but it seems he fights it so! I hope you are able to find a solution for him, poor little guy.

Neffie--wonderful news that little Coco did so well on her first day!! :flower: You definitely deserve to be a proud momma!! I hope she is able to adjust to taking the bottle, it is good that they got her to take even a little on her first day. Keeping you in my thoughts these next few days, I know how difficult this transition stage is, I cried so much with leaving Grace! :hugs: It is so hard, but you will do great, I just know it!

beth--I really hope that they are able to find a solution for your eye and that it doesnt affect your ability to have more children, I will keep you in my prayers. I took a peek over at your blog, and Selah is absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing your link!

Hello to all the other mums, babes and mums-to-be, hope you are all doing well! :kiss:

AFM: Not much to report, had a wonderful Easter. Grace is doing so well! She is babbling now, and can sit up by herself for a few minutes at a time (we have to stay close by though for tumbles). She is definitely finding her little voice, and has expanded her vocabulary from "hockey" and added "huggie" and "hot dog". She almost has Da-da out, mama is still out of reach. She is so cute, she will sit and play with her toys and then start babbling and trying to sing the hot dog song from Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Last week the daycare teachers heard her doing it and were amazed! 

She is still having grumpy days we think due to teething issues, but I don't see any coming in yet. She loves to bite down on everything in sight, however, so we got her some teething biscuits and teethers to work on, which she seems to enjoy.

Saturday she will be 6 months old, I can't believe it!!

Here are a couple of pics from easter:
 



Attached Files:







EasterGrace1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3









EasterGrace2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









EasterGrace3.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

Sparkle wow that was fast, how are you feeling about it?

Grey-so happy for you hope you can relax a bit now and try to enjoy :)

Amber-grace is beautiful :)

Bryce is now 10lbs 5oz.. 21.5 inches long growing fast... he seems better today last night was a cry fest from his shots...


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, to be perfectly honest we weren't planning on another. I've always wanted two but I guess three it is!! I think it's been long enough to get all the hormones out of my system but am off to do some googling to check!


----------



## kizzyt

OMG Sparkle!! Wowsers hun! Congratulations to you all, amazing news! 

Grey, that's wonderful, soooo happy for you, yay!!

Amber, Grace is so adorable, love her chubby cheeks, cant believe how many (and which) words she can say. Georgie just laughs in my face when I say "mamamamama or dadadada" to her. haha!

Neffie, so glad Coco's first day went well, clever girl and very reassuring for you, cant help on the breast feeding but I am sure she will take bottle eventually, fx'd!!

Lil, glad Bryce is feeling better now :)

Bean, sorry Nate didnt enjoy your night out, hope you did tho!

Milos, I feel you on the nap thing, G has never been a great napper in the day, she sleeps loads better at night now (going through 11-12 hours per night these days) but still only has 3 cat naps per day, 20-30 mins each, like you I get excited when she has a long one (an hour is long for us). She will generally fall asleep in car seat/buggy if we're out, especially if there's motion but she's SUCH a light sleeper that noises, not even always that loud ones, wake her up! its beyond frustrating, I am often found swearing under my breath at lorries/motorbikes roaring past, postman knocking loud on the front door, people calling their dogs in the park, kids screaming while playing etc etc... I wish I could find a way to help her stay asleep but it seems impossible.

I am still trying to change my avatar, the help desk said my pics are too big but I dont know how to re-size, anyone? I really dont think it should say pregnant anymore! haha!


----------



## milosmum

Kizzy - you just described our exact napping problems! My main irritation is cyclists ringing their bells really loudly to get past me on the paths, don't they realise I am desperately trying to get my baby to sleep! As for your photos you need to resize them on your computer. I use the PAINT program, open the photo using paint. Click on the IMAGE menu and then the resize option. Reduce the picture to about 25% of its original size then choose the file menu and save as, choose a new name for your photo (so you can tell the original big piccie from your new small one!) and save it on your computer. Then upload the new smaller file. Hope that helps :)

Amber - I hope that time and patience will pay off and one day he will just sleep through public places!Grace's pictures from easter are adorable and I am amazed she is saying words already, what a clever lass x

Grey - fantastic news! I will never forget our 6 week scan when we saw a baby in utero with a heartbeat, just the best feeling ever and so reassuring. It really is time to start enjoying your pregnancy x

Lil - wow over 10lb already he is doing so well x

Sparkle - 3 is a lovely number! The more the merrier they say, I hope you stop feeling sick soon though x


----------



## kizzyt

Testing my avatar... bit of an old pic of G but it makes me laugh :)


----------



## kizzyt

P.S Shell/Grand where are you??? x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

Sparkle what a surprise.. but a good one.. hope your ready for crazy though at 2 under 1 will be crazy.. :)


----------



## sarah55

Sparkle- that's fantastic news!! Congratulations Hun, can't wait to find out how far along you are :) :happydance:

Grey- yay!! So pleased your scan went so well and a heartbeat too- what's relief, I'm so so so pleased for you :happydance::happydance:

Amber- seriously impressed with Grace's vocabulary and wow on coming up to 6 months- where has the time gone??

Lil- glad to hear Bryce is feeling better, and really nice to see him growing into a little man :)

Beanwood- sorry to hear Nate was sad when you went out for your night, I'm sure it's only a temporary thing and good for DH for even giving the babysitting thing alone a bash :)

Kizzy & Milos mum- sorry to hear the daytime nap isn't working for your little ones, some angels just aren't daytime sleepers but don't give up yet, they may still surprise you ;)

Neffie- yay for Coco doing so well at daycare!!! That is brilliant news and such relief for you- like I've said it's always harder on the parents to leave their 
babies, but this must make it so much easier for you- hurray!


Anyone else I've missed out :hi: Hope you're all doing ok :)

Finally I can't deny I'm starting to get a neat little bump- hurray!! And I'm starting to get little flutters- so weird but oh so lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - What gorgeous photos.

Lil - I can't believe Bryce is 2 months already. 

Kizzy - That is a lovely photo on your avatar.

Sparkle - So glad for you....a lovely surprise.

Sarah - thats so exciting that you are feeling flutters.

Milo, Grey ....HI ...

I am with you Kizzy wheres Grand/shell and Sam????

XX


----------



## neffie

Grey - Yay, awesome news on your scan! So happy for you. :) Hope this will help you relax a bit and start to enjoy the pregnancy.

Sparkle - Wow, congrats! I can imagine that must have been quite the shock, but I'm sure 3 kids will be great. Enjoy the pregnancy!

Amber - That's awesome that Grace is already saying so many words. Way to go on the vocab Ms. Grace! :thumbup:

Lil - Great news on Bryce's check up. Sorry to hear that he didn't do well with the shots, but it's great that he's feeling better.

Kizzy - That's such a cute pic of Georgina in your avatar!

Sarah - Great news on the bump and feeling flutters. I still remember the first time I felt Coco move...it was just magical. :cloud9: Keep us posted on your scan, and share some pics if you're up to it.

AFM, I have some ground breaking news to share. *Coco took her first bottle at daycare yesterday!!!!* :yipee: They called me right away to share the news since they knew I was anxious about it. I was in a public place when I got the call, and literally yelled out with joy. I'm sure people around me thought I was nuts, but I couldn't have cared less. :winkwink: I was hoping that her taking the bottle wasn't a one off case, but she continued taking them, and drank more at each feeding. I'm so so proud of my baby!!! :cloud9: It sure is a huge relief, especially since I'm back to work next week. OH couldn't feed her last night as he was working late, but we're so looking forward to see her take a bottle from him today. Hope it works!


----------



## kizzyt

Yayy, go coco!! Xx


----------



## milosmum

Go coco go (and could you teach Callum how to do it too?) x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah. Coco!!! And I agree with milo teach Alia please. Lol.


----------



## sparkle

Fantastic job Coco, so pleased for you Neffie!!


----------



## Beanwood

Thats great Neffie - really pleased for you. XX


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hello my lovelies, room for one more? :flower:

I went through our first loss with Grandbleu and have only just managed to graduate to PAL. I really want to join a nice supportive group that may just manage to stop me going completely mental before I finally graduate from first tri :wacko:

We had a MMC at almost 10 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6 :cry: I am so scared that the same thing is going to happen again.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hello ladies long time no speak sorry i have been MIA but jessica has been a bit of a handful with teething it looks like she has 6 teeth trying to make an appearance her back teeth feel very sharp but havent broke the skin yet and her top 2 teeth are getting harder and more square everyday and you can see 2 white lines on her bottom gum so one second she is laughing the next she is screaming so its hard work lol :dohh: I cant believe she is 20weeks old on saturday where has the time gone??

there is alot to catch up on so i will have a lengthy read and reply properly :)

hope you are all well

xxxxxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sam have you tried dentinox? We prescribe it a lot to patients and have always had good feedback :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is well.. 

Yay for coco so pleased to hear neffie.. :)

Welcome over feisty.. :) Congrats on your pregnancy and fxed for a h & h 9 months.. but pal sucks and is very hard.. Stay positive..


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks lilrojo :flower:


----------



## kizzyt

Feisty I remember you, congratulations on your pregnancy, try to enjoy it along with being terrified xxxx

So lovely to have more prego's in our thread :) xx


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Feisty - lovely to have another bump on here (well not quite a bump yet but it will be soon!) I really hope you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy soon x

SamB - wow that is a lot of teeth at once when she is so little, must be torture for her (And you) I hope they settle soon.

Feisty - so is dentinox better than bonjela then? I saw another mum using dentinox the other day and wondered if it is any better?

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## kizzyt

Anbesol is meant to be the best one mills, we use all three (dentinox, bonjela and anbesol) altho I had to chuck my tube as it split!


----------



## XxSamBxX

i would like to start by saying a massive congratulations to all the expectant moms: Sarah, Grey, Fiesty & Sparkle (wow :D) wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Grand: so sorry for your loss thinking of you!!

Neffie: well done to coco at daycare :thumbup:

Grey: i am sooo glad your scan went well :happydance:

Sarah: i remember when i started having flutters i soooooooo miss being pregnant lol!! enjoy it :)

Milos: Jess doesnt sleep well in the day but goes down at about 6:30pm so i am just taking it in my stride even thou it is hard when they are awake all day.

Amber: Well done Grace i am super impressed with her chatting i hope Jess will talk early as she is a very talkative baby and is constantly chatting to herself and anyone who will listen lol. And Grace looks beautiful on those pix i could just munch her up :kiss:

Hi to everyone i have missed :hi:

Fiesty: I will try dentinox as i am open to anything that will help her she is on calpol and bongela at the moment but dont seem to even scratch the surface :( i do feel for her.

AFM: again i am sorry i havent been around i have had so much going on Jess has been teething since 12wks old and it is getting worse sometimes want to rip my hair out lol!!

I have my driving test next week and i am absolutely scared sh*tless :haha:

I also had a smear in march and some cells came back abnormal so i had to have a minor operation on my cervix FX'd all stays ok with that!

sorry if i have missed anyone!!

My facebook if anyone wants to add me https://www.facebook.com/samantha.boulanger just let me know who you are so i know :D


----------



## sarah55

Omg Welcome Feisty!! I remember you and big congratulations :) I was nervous as hell during the first and it seems we had losses at exactly the same time as each other, but here I am 5 months in and all good- am sure you will be fine too!! 

Sam- hello hun! :hi: Firstly fingers crossed for your driving test, my husband passed his last week so I know how nervous you must be. Also hope your ok after your op, I had a colposcopy a few years back for abnormal cells, so not pleasant but just one of those damn annoying down sides to being a girl- hope you're ok :)

Hey everyone else- just so nice to see some more familiar faces back on here :) xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww thanks for the lovely welcome ladies :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

congrats and welcome feisty ....more fab news.xx

sam - its nice to hear from you. poor little jess with all thise teeth.

hi to everybody else.....this is a one handed post so gonna be a quick one. xxx


----------



## Beanwood

he is asleep now......wanted to share a new photo.......or two. xx
 



Attached Files:







cobridge 014.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1









cobridge 018.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## XxSamBxX

Here are some pix of Jess :)
 



Attached Files:







Jessica 24.3.12.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









425770_314574135273289_100001621141249_917364_529856918_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









418765_289717151092321_100001621141249_855711_1367965132_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









558151_333736000023769_100001621141249_967625_2093551036_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









379168_276232042440832_100001621141249_821844_494711951_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## XxSamBxX

and some more :)
 



Attached Files:







408576_276231619107541_100001621141249_821835_1846242936_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









380129_276231315774238_100001621141249_821828_1794246620_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









401293_276232375774132_100001621141249_821855_1700706542_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









389502_276232692440767_100001621141249_821862_711283977_n.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









385898_276232739107429_100001621141249_821863_1160810074_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## XxSamBxX

Last ones i promise! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







528763_460730484974_513269974_1650355_383542547_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0









559384_460446999974_513269974_1649752_1916364203_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 0









397945_423807959974_513269974_1582853_22094048_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









549645_465014349974_513269974_1657953_1357761520_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









548514_460444559974_513269974_1649749_813414140_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## neffie

Sam - Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear of the teething struggles..6 teeth at once?? :saywhat: Poor Jessica. Hope she (and you) feel better soon. Her pictures are just adorable! :kiss:

Feisty - *Congrats* & Welcome! :flower: PAL is definitely an emotional roller coaster, but we're here for you every step of the way.

Bean - Aww, Nate is just gorgeous! Does he have red hair or is it dark blonde?

:hi: to everyone else.

Coco is has done fab at daycare the entire week (knock on wood!) Can't believe it's already been a week since she started :shock: She's already spending full days with them, so I can rest at ease come Monday.

Bean/Imp - What worked for us was introducing an orthodontic nipple to Coco. It's shaped a little differently than regular ones (more rounded on one end, and flat on the other). They say that it helps to get a better latch, and that was Coco's issue. She would fiddle with the nipple all day, but would kick it back out with her tongue. Now she latches on to the other nipples as well, but I definitely think the orthodontic nipples did the trick. Just thought I'd share it with you for info.

Question for Amber & any other BFing moms whose little ones are at daycare. Did you stop by the daycare during lunch time to nurse?? At first I was thinking of doing so everyday at least for the first couple of weeks, but realistically speaking work is going to be so crazy for me when I get back, that it might not be that feasible logistically speaking. That, and I also want her to continue getting used to the bottle while im not around. On the other hand, I love nursing Coco, and I feel guilty at the thought of not going over everyday. I would still nurse her when we get home each evening and if she wakes up at night. OH would give her a bottle at one of evening feeds, but other than that she would strictly be nursing at home. Thoughts??

Lastly, how many times do you pump during the work day? I'm thinking that I would pump twice if I go to feed her, and 3 times if I don't. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Such beautiful babies :cloud9:


----------



## milosmum

gorgeous pictures bean and sam our little ones are all growing up so fast now!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Thank you ladies! :) 

Quick question i have ordered some Nelsons Teetha Teething Granules and i have no idea how they work but have heard they are good so can any of you shed any light of how they work please


----------



## kizzyt

Just rip open the sachets and tip them in :)

Hi ladies, had a horrible day today, G had an allergic reaction (think it was to peanut butter) and her face and hands starting swelling and bece covered in hives then ones of her eyes was swollen closed, it was terrifying, she was screaming and clawing at her own face and I was crying my eyes out. We rushed to A&E where they gave her some piriton and kept her for a couple of hours observation. Luckily she had no breathing trouble and it started to calm down after a while, she's had a second dose now and been in bed a few hours so hopefully she will sleep well and be better in the morning xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Evening ladies!

Feisty- Congratulations Hun! I too remember you! Welcome to the femmes! 

Sparkle-very happy for you, our first repeat prego! :hugs: 

Kizzy-love your new avatar pic of G! She is so beautiful! What a scare you had with the allergic reaction! I am so glad to hear she is ok! What made you suspect the peanut butter? Did she have an instant reaction? Big hugs to you both :hugs: and I hope she is all better soon!

Sarah-:thumbup: on the bump and feeling flutters!! I'm with Neffie, please keep us posted!

Neffie-that is such awesome news about Coco taking a bottle at last! :happydance: such a clever girl! Definitely will be a load off of your shoulders! On BFing at daycare-I planned on doing it if we gad placed Grace at the daycare in the city a couple of blocks from us, but as we put her in the one near our home, that is a good half hour away so I unfortunately could not BF during the day. I say try it the first week and if it is too much, maybe cut back a day or two. On expressing-I do it twice at work, at 11 and again at 3. Works out perfect!

Sam-so good to hear from you! Sorry Jess is having issues with her teeth, poor dear! I hope they cut through soon for her! Your pictures are gorgeous btw, she is such a beautiful little lady! Good luck with your driving test next week! And your surgery, I hope it all comes out well! :hugs:

Bean-- absolutely adore the new pics, he is so precious! I just love that little yellow coat with the star! He is such a sweet pea!

:hi::hi: To all you lovely ladies! 

Afm-all is well, we are in the process of trading in our 2006 Mustang for a crossover/SUV-we really wanted to try to keep it but we need a more practical car with Grace. Graces next carseat arrives tomorrow, I can't believe she is almost out of her newborn one!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Niffie that sounds like exactly what Alia does when she tries the bottle. What kind of ortho nipple did you get spicifically?

Kizzy sound scary. Hope she wakes up all batter.


----------



## Beanwood

Kizzy - thats awful you must have been so scared. I hope she is having a good sleep and wakes up all ok.

Amber - New car seat wow.......where does the time go.

Hi all......very quick post as loads going on with my family situation re parents.....grrr the truth always outs eh. XX


----------



## XxSamBxX

thanx kizzy :) i would of been petrified if i was in your situation glad she is ok :)

amber: totally jealous i want new car seat for jess but OH has said no :(

AFM: Jess is still very grumpy :( and i had a massive row this morning with my OH because i am absolutely exhausted with not getting much sleep and this morning i knew he was at work later than usual and had plenty of sleep and i asked him to sort the bab out so i could have an extra hour which would of done me the world of good but do you know what he said... that i have to stop dumping her on people!!!! i have never been so fuming in my life i nearly left him the nerve of him i even went as far as calling him a selfish SOB!! MEN!!!!!! rant over!! :)


----------



## neffie

Amber - I hear you on the car trade. I had to give up my 2 door convertible (which was my baby) and get a bigger car to get ready for Coco's arrival. Wow, already a different car seat...she's such a big girl already. I'm assuming you're moving her into a convertible seat?

Kizzy - Gosh, that sounds terrible. :( Poor Georgina! I hope she feels better soon. :hugs:

Imp - We tried the Nuk Orthodontic bottle/nipple. These are sold in a one pack which is great since you're just testing them out. That way you don't buy a bunch of bottles until you know for sure that they're the right ones.

Sam - Ahh, men. What can you say? Hope things get better soon.

AFM, so not looking forward to going back to work on Monday. :nope: Can't believe how fast my maternity leave went by. On the bright side, I'm so glad that we decided to do a trial week at the daycare. If I had waited until Monday, my anxiety level would have been through the roof. I feel so much more at ease after this week. I definitely think we made the right decision, as I feel Coco will be very happy and well taken care of there (knock on wood).


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Sam Men eh I am sure he didnt mean it...a new baby is a lot on any relationship. I am sure you are both tired.......xx

Neffie...will be thinking of you on Monday. XX

hi all.....XXX


----------



## XxSamBxX

i have just gotta say those granules are *AMAZING!!!* worked a treat about half hour she had them she had a bottle and was the happiest she has been in days and she pretty much slept thru only woke when she lost her dummy and had her usual feed at 5.30am and then went back to sleep until 9am i seriously recommend them to anyone with teething problems :)


----------



## shelleney

Hello Ladies :hi:

So, it has been almost 2 weeks since my last post :blush:
It appears that I jinxed myself in my last post, as I said that Freya was back to normal, and promised I would post more often. But she returned to devil-child Freya, and I just didnt have the time or energy to post. Im sorry for abandoning you all, and missing out on everyone's news.

So...Freya has cut her second tooth! and now *fingers crossed* is back to normal. Oh god, I hope Im not jinxing myself again :nope:

Ive missed so much, and Im sorry.

Feisty! Im so so happy for you darling! so you will get your Dragon baby after all! (Christmas baby, perhaps?) I knew you would get there eventually!

Sparkle, congrats on baby number 3! so excited for you and your family!

Grey! sorry I wasnt around to give you advice when you needed it. But so happy that you got your early scan and that this baby is in the right place. I trully understand the relief you are feeling. Wonderful news!

Neffie - Great news that Coco is getting on so well at Daycare, and is taking her bottles so well!

Kizzy - how scary that G had an allergic reaction! Im allergic to peanuts, so I know what its like. But seeing your baby suffer like that must have been awful. Hope she feels better soon.

Amber, Milos, Lil, Bean, Sam, Imp, Sarah, Beth, Anna, Grand and Vix (I havent missed anyone, have I?) Hello, hope you and your bumps/babies are doing well.

xx


----------



## sparkle

Sad news...
I lost our little surprise late last night... Scan confirmed this morning. :(


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Sparkle .....I am sorry. You must be feeling absoloutely shattered. Sending lots of cuddles your way. XX


----------



## sarah55

Sparkle I'm so very sorry to hear this, sending big hugs and lots of love xxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:cry: oh hun I am so sorry, :hugs: you are in my thoughts and prayers today, and sending you lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

shell - i am sorry to hear that little freya is struggling with teething.

hi all...... i am shattered..i am trying to sort out what was going to be nates room. my mom is coming to stay.....she had my dad back for a couple of days but now he is gone again...having admitted to some affairs. My mom took to many tablets in the week and ended up in hospital so am having to keep a close eye on her. Is it selfish to say that i don't need this as its spoling time with nate. I love my dad but dont know if i will ever forgive him. sorry for the none baby related rant....hope no one minds. xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Sparkle - i am soooo sorry hun! :hugs: thinking of you stay strong xxx


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: Thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Bean - Sorry to hear what's going on between your parents. I hope your mom feels better soon. Big :hug:.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sparkle I am so sorry my sweet :hugs: Only ever a PM away if you need to talk/vent :hugs:

Sorry I haven't posted in a while ladies, had an early scan Saturday that showed I was measuring well behind my LMP at 4-5 weeks rather then 6. No one at EPU had the foresight to advise me that scans this early are ambiguous as babies develop at such different rates until about 12 weeks. So spent most of the weekend believing we had had another MMC :cry: Just had my results back from HCG and it is actually 710 which is really good for 5 weeks (I know I ovulated late but also think I may have implanted late) I have to have another blood test tomorrow just to check they are going in the right direction.

So our Christmas baby seems to be doing okay :cloud9: Fingers crossed for me lovelies :flower:


----------



## sparkle

Feisty- thinking of you. Hope your bloods are on the up!

Thank you all ladies for your kind words. I'm still in shock to be honest. From the bloods and scan the dr thinks I was about 8 weeks, of course we will never know for sure. I feel so so guilty.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sparkle you have nothing to feel guilty about! There is nothing that could have prevented it :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Huge :hugs: Sparkle, sorry for your loss :( Don't know what else to say :(


----------



## lilrojo

sparkle so sorry to hear of your loss and i agree dont feel guilty you didnt know and it wouldnt have helped if you did... big hugs

fxed feisty..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

Samb--I hope things improved with your OH and you finally got some rest. It is very hard for men to understand the type of exhaustion that sets in when you are a mum taking care of a little one all day. I swear sometimes they think that when we are home all day with the little one we must be well-rested--which is quite the opposite! Taking care of a little one, especially one that is teething and grumpy is exhaustive work!! :hugs: to you! Also happy to hear the granules are working for you!

Neffie--I hope you and Coco got through your first day back to work ok, I was thinking of you both! :hugs: On the car seat--yes, we got the Graco MyRide 65 with safety surround, the newly designed black/red one that came out this past year. It is rearfacing up to 40 lbs, and then can be forward facing after that up to 80 lbs I think. Grace absolutely LOVES it and you can tell she is feeling like a big girl in it!

Shell--glad to hear Freya is feeling better after cutting her second tooth!:thumbup: (we are still waiting for Grace's first!) I hope you are starting to get some more rest. Did you ever make a decision on returning to work early or were you able to manage to stay home with your darling girl? I know you were struggling with that decision a couple months back, I hope things are looking brighter and you managed to find a way to stay home like you were hoping!

Bean--I am so sorry to hear what you are going through with your parents. Having to deal with your father's news about his infidelity combined with your mother needing to move in with you is a tremendous amount of stress and anxiety to deal with on top of having a newborn to care for. I hope your mom is able to recover quickly (it will certainly be hard) so that you can return all of your focus onto little Nate. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Feisty--thinking of you hun, I hope you get continued positive results from your blood test tomorrow! These early weeks are so stressful, we are here for you! :hugs:

Sparkle--don't feel guilty hun! :hugs: It was beyond your control, huge hugs to you! 

:hi: to all you other ladies, I hope you are all doing well!

AFM: Grace's 6 month checkup is on Thursday, so I took the whole day off to spend with her, really looking forward to it! I swear I spend my days eagerly waiting for it to be 6 o'clock so I can be with her, which is all I seem to want these days!


----------



## Beanwood

Sparkle - you have nothing to feel guilty about. It is so sad that you feel that way. thinking of you...XX


----------



## Beanwood

neffie hun thanks.....how is little coco

Feisty, grey and sarah..thinkin of you guys....

Amber - 6 months old omgoodness.

did i mention that my dads ....... is a 23 year old. I am so ashamed...X

Hi everybody else...XXX


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Bean you shouldn't feel ashamed :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--the only one who should be ashamed of themselves is your father. :hugs: to you, this is NOT your fault!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sparkle Honey :cry: I am so so sorry.
Regardless of the fact that this little angel was unplanned, the loss of any baby is heartbreaking. And especially after you have lost so many little angels in such a short time. I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. My heart goes out to you. Please do not feel guilty, you have done nothing wrong. You, your DH, C and E are in my thoughts and prayers tonight. Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Bean - so sorry to hear you are going through such a stressful time right now. My Dad cheated on my Mum too, but I was a child, and have no memory of it. It must be so much harder to deal with when you are an adult. Please don't feel ashamed, you have nothing to be ashamed of. You have done nothing but be a wonderful daughter to both of your parents during this difficult time. I hope your Mom is OK after her overdose. Thinking of you :hugs:

Feisty - this must be such a worrying time for you. But Im here if you need to talk. I went through the same thing with Freya (read back over the first few pages of this thread if you need to). My early scan at 7 weeks only showed a sac measuring 5 weeks, and no baby or heartbeat to be seen. We thought it was all over, and spent a very stressful 10 days waiting for our next scan. However, 10 days later, there was Freya! measuring 7 weeks with a strong heartbeat. I dont know what happened there, whether I had my dates wrong, or if she was just slow to develop? But she is now a happy healthy 6 month old. I hope my story inspires you to stay positive, and believe that your rainbow baby will be just fine :hugs:

Amber - I hope you enjoy your Mommy-Daughter day on Thursday :) Thanks for asking about my work situation too.

AFM: So, I havent had a chance to update you about whats been going on here lately...I am returning to work at the end of next month - but only for 6 weeks. Then I am starting a new job! Working in a school wouldnt have worked for my new circumstances. I would have had to work Mon-Fri, 8-4, and would have missed out on so much of Freya's development. (I looked into going back part-time, but couldnt manage financially). Whereas, my new job will hopefully let me work 3 long days (12 hour shifts) per week. Which means I will still have 4 days a week to spend with Freya, and will still earn a full wage. Yay!
In other news, Freya is now on 3 solid meals a day, with follow-on milk from a bottle in between meals. I also breastfeed her twice a day (morning and evening), because we are both still enjoying it, and neither of us want to stop yet. (So yes, Milo, I am breastfeeding a baby who has 2 teeth!)
We have also cut out her nighttime feeds, as recommended by the Health Visitor. This is brilliant, as she was waking up for a feed every 2 hours, and was ruining everyone's sleep.
I will try to post some photos, but will need to resize them first.

Hope everyone is well :friends:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Sparkle honey I am so sorry for your loss, please don't feel guilty and I hope it won't spoil the enjoyment you were feeling with you lovely little family xxx

Bean, oh god, you poor thing, it sounds like a horrible situation and so sad especially when you should be just relaxing and enjoying Nate. I think your mum probably really appreciates your support and your dad will hopefully come to his senses soon, nothing like the attentions of a young woman to flatter a mans ego eh?? Xxx

Shell, great to hear from you Hun, glad all is ok even if freya's had a few bad days/weeks, now we are four teeth in I can honestly say the first two were the worst dp it does (seem to) get easier! Great about your job too, what is the new one doing?

Amber, a lovely day off with grace, how wonderful, I know how important and precious those days are for you xxx

Hi everyone else!! 

Thank you all for your kind wishes after G's nut scare, she was completely back to normal by Sunday, thank god! We went to docs on Monday and are being referred for allergy testing so just got to wait for the appt now. G is doing great, sttn 11 or 12 hours which is fab and these last 3 days has had a two hour day time nap aswell which as you know us almost unheard of for my baby girl so she's really well rested and therefore very happy!! I am loving being with her more and more these days, she is so comical and lovely company, we go out for lunch and it's so lovely her sitting up at the table in either her bumbo or a high chair just eating away and loving the experience :) it's s good job I enjoy it as I am jobless as of monday!! Haha xx


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - wow, 4 teeth! Georgie is a big girl now! Glad to hear the 1st 2 teeth are the hardest - we are out of the woods now then? Bless G and her allergy testing. I hope you get everything sorted soon. and wow - sttn! I am sooo jealous!!! :sick: lol. Oh yeah, my new job! its at a children's hospice, caring for children with life-limiting conditions. What are you gonna do about being redundant/jobless?

xx


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle - so sorry to hear of your loss, love to you and your family xx

Bean - sounds like you are having a difficult time with your parents, it is such a shame it is making you feel upset when you should be loving your time with Nate. I hope they sort it out soon x 

Feisty - FXed for your repeat bloods x


----------



## XxSamBxX

Ladies I passed my driving test today WOO HOO!!!


----------



## milosmum

OOps missed a whole page before posting that!

Shell - 2 teeth and BFing you are brave - I am dreading Callum's appearing but we are getting a bit better with the bottle so if he does start biting it will be bottle or nothing! Your new job sounds great much better for family life.

Amber - 6 months old - hasn't it flown. Enjoy your day together.

Kizzy - STTN! Heaven, is she quiet all night or do you still hear her? Callum has cut out his night feeds too and I would say he 'sleeps' TTN I hear him 2-3 times gurgling on or sometimes a couple of cries then quiet again - I don't know if this is the norm? SOrry to hear about the job, are you going to be a stay at home mum or are you going to look for something new?

AFM - doing well. Shell has reminded me to tell you that I too have a new job. PArt time 2 dys a week but doing all the holiday cover so more at some times of the year than at others. Much closer to home and nursery which is great and hopefully a less stressful environment so I am very happy.
Callum is doing well up from the 25th percentile to the 50th since going up to 3 meals a day so they obviously agree with him! He is down to 4 milk feeds a day but seems to be trying to drop his mid-morning feed (he has not fed properly mid-morning for 5 days now) which seems very young but I will just have to watch his weight gain. 
Otherwise all quiet here - chickenpox is rife in our area at the moment and a couple of friends LO's have it so I am watching out for the appearance of spots and avoiding too many baby groups for a few weeks to try not to catch it.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Shell thank you so much hun :flower: Keep trying to remind myself that we have more then a 95% chance of a successful pregnancy this time round :dance: Have had MIL email me to admit she has been in tears over us a lot the last few days. She really is the sweetest thing and I know it will have taken her a lot to admit that as she wouldn't want to detract from our angst. Have tried to explain the situation to her as best I can and hoping that she is feeling a little more relaxed as I am.

To all you lovelies how painful is breast feeding when those little teeth pop through?


----------



## kizzyt

Milos, Georgie has dropped her mid morning feed now, so she's just on 3x7 ounce bottles of formula per day plus 3 meals and I make sure she gets a little milk with breakfast or dinner (in with mashed veg etc - using regular whole cows milk, not formula) plus yogurts and cheese etc. It works quite well for us and she's certainly not hungry! Apparently they need a minimum of 20 ounces which includes yogurts etc so she's within range. I'd let him drop and see how he gets on.

Re sleeping, I don't really know how it's happened because you all know I used to be desperately tired all the time because she didn't sleep well but I think a combo of eating solids and getting into a natural routine has done the trick. sometimes she will cry out and we have to put her dummy in but more often
Than not I open one ear/one eye and listen and she settles shdin. Then of course I'm awake so I have to get up and go to the loo which means I end up checking on
Her anyway but no feeds and no fuss during the night, it's heaven! Of course sometimes it does mean early mornings (anything before 6am us too early for me) and if that happens we bring her in with us for a cuddle until 7 then give her milk :)


----------



## kizzyt

Oh and as for my Job I wasn't planning on returning til September so I am going to stick with that and look for a more local part time role, I was a senior manager on a fairly decent wage so I am getting a good payout which means I can be alittle more flexible and won't have a 2.5 hour daily commute anymore! Woohoo!! Xx


----------



## shelleney

Sam - congrats on passing your driving test!

Feisty - bless your MIL! Im not finding BFing with teeth painful at all. Nothing could be worse than those first few days of BFing when your poor nipples havent toughened up yet!!

Milos - Congrats on your new job! Glad it will fit into your family life much better. I wouldnt worry about Callum dropping a feed either. He obviously doesnt need it anymore. Freya only has bottle feeds at 10am, 2pm and 7pm (as well as 2 short breastfeeds, which are for thirst rather than hunger). As Kizzy said, they only need a pint a day, including whole milk in cereal, yogurts, etc.

Kizzy - great news on your payout, and not having the long commute anymore. And good luck finding a new job for september.

xx


----------



## shelleney

Finally - the photos of Freya I promised you all last month!

1. Freya enjoying the sunshine.
2. Freya having fun in her Jumperoo.
3. Freya getting messy with her chocolate on Easter Sunday.
4. Freya eating her favourite food - yogurt!
5. Freya standing up against her height chart on her bedroom wall.

xx
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3









new pic.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









new.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









yog.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









pic.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kizzyt

Omg look at her standing, what a big clever girl!!
We have a similar chocolate one too :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous pictures of Freya :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww bless, Freya is so cute!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I just wanted to let you all know my levels are 1315 so rising splendidly!


----------



## Amberyll23

Feisty--Awesome news on the bloodwork! :thumbup: I hope this relieves some of the anxiety and stress you have been having over the past few days, and :hugs: to your MIL for being so concerned for you, it means so much to have good support!! I am so relieved and happy for you! :hugs:

Shell--sounds like your new job will be wonderful, and I am so happy that you are able to spend 4 days with Freya! That is the hardest thing for me right now--being away from Grace so much during the day, every minute with our little ones is so precious, and I am over the moon for you that you were able to find a job that gives you that flexibility you need to be with her! It also sounds like that job is a great fit for you and the wonderful, caring person that you are!

Freya's pictures are absolutely beautiful, btw! I think I have said it before, I swear she is the happiest baby I have ever seen (so how could she be fussy cutting teeth with a smile as gorgeous as that?!?), her smile makes me smile!!:flower:

Kizzy--So glad to hear that G is feeling better, and I hope the allergy tests give you much needed answers! I can't imagine how scary that was for you! Excellent news on the STTN!! That is awesome!! On the job front--enjoy this precious time off with Miss G, and I hope you are able to find the part time work you want when you start back again this fall!!

SamB--Congrats on passing your drivers exam!!! :happydance:

Milos--congrats on your part time job! It sounds like you also have a wonderful job that fits perfectly in your schedule so that you can spend precious time with Callum! Excellent news on his growth!! I am currently trying to up Grace to 3 meals a day (I need daycare to cooperate though, they feed her second meal late in the day so she is not hungry when we get home!). She still takes about 5-6 4 oz bottles, so 20 oz sounds right as Kizzy says, and we do mix in the breastmilk with her rice, so she is getting it that way still as well. 

I hope you are able to avoid the chickenpox, we had a scare at daycare a month or so back and I was a bit frantic about Grace getting it when she was so little!


AFM: Speaking of STTN, I hope I am not jinxing myself here, but Grace has been doing that for the past week! :happydance: I just hope it sticks! She falls asleep around 8:30-9 pm and then we do a diaper change and bottle at 10:30, then she is pretty much asleep (we still co-sleep) until 6 am when DH gets up. I have not had to do the 3-4 am trips with her downstairs in well over a week! We have had a couple nights where she has woke wanting a little milk, but then she falls right back asleep. We are very happy and I hope that this will help ease her transition to her crib whenver mommy feels up to trying it again! (lord knows DH is ready to have his bed back, but I have such a hard time parting from her at night because I am apart from her all day!)

I'm also sharing a couple of Grace's 6 month old photos that we took on Saturday. We thought about getting professional pictures, but then decided that we could do just as well with our digital for a lot less! We did not as well, but good enough, haha!
 



Attached Files:







Grace6mo1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









Grace6mo2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









Grace6mo3.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3









Grace6mo4.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









Grace6mo5.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Amberyll Grace is so cute! I really hope you are managing to get her to sleep through!

I really admire the strength of you ladies :flower: Leaving your little ones to earn a wage must be so hard!


----------



## grandbleu

I have a lot of catching up to do...been m.i.a. for way too long...I miss you all and your sweet babes...I'll post Saturday properly when OH takes Indy for a walk. It's been a rough month but things are looking up...:flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Much love to you Grand, I hope all is well!


----------



## Beanwood

Thank you so much for your kind words. I have spoken to a friend about it today and it has helped so much. I have been carrying that round for weeks and needed to get it off my chest. 

Grand - nice to hear from you. You have been in my thoughts. X

Oh shell - what is your new job? Will you still be working with children? What lovely photos...Bless her and what a smile.

Kizzy - So glad that G is well now. Thats fab.

Sam - congrats on passing your driving test.

Milo - thats great that you are doing 2 days aswell - thats the same as me.

Feisty - thats great about the rising levels.

Amber - what lovely photos of grace aswell. Oh all these beautiful little girls.

Sparkle - thinking of you hun. 

Hi to everyone else......hope I havent missed anyone.


----------



## milosmum

Hey Grand - great to have you around again. HOpe things are settling down for you and your familynow x

Feisty - great blood results. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you but I am sure you won't need it! 

Amber and Shellney - gorgeous piccies of your LO's and thank you both and Kizzy for the reassurance about the milk. HE actually took milk at 11 this morning but barely fed at 3 instead! Confused but probably had the same volume overall. 

Sam - coongratulations on your driving test!

Kizzy - sounds like you have plenty of time to consider getting a new job and hopefully something closer to home x

AFM - big news today Callum went to bed after only having a bottle - no boobie! He would only take 5oz from the bottle and would not have any more from me or the bottle. He went to sleep fine but has just been awake after an hour of sleep grumbling and unhappy but has gone back to sleep again without feeding so hopefully he will make it through the night!


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi:

Grand- welcome back, we've missed you!! Glad to hear things are looking up for you :thumbup:

Bean- hope you're doing ok, always better to get things off your chest, so stay strong :hugs:

Milosmum- yay for Callum!! Did he sleep through the night???

Sam- well done hun on passing your driving test- how exciting! 

Feisty- Yay for the rising levels- all looking good for you :thumbup:

Amber- what a clever girl STTN! I hope it continues for you and lovely pics btw :)

Shell- loving the pics, sooooooooo cute!!

Kizzy- hope you and G are doing well 

Sparkle- :hugs:

AFM- got my anomaly scan tomorrow- I've never been this excited and nervous at the same time!!! Can't believe I'm going to find out what were having (that's if baby is willing to show and tell!) Eeeeeeeeek!!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## kizzyt

Ooooh exciting Sarah, what do you think you're having? X


----------



## lilrojo

congrats sam on passing ur test!

Yay for rising levels feisty best of luck..

Grand welcome back we missed you...

Grey hope ur doing well..

Sarah happy 20 weeks excited 4 u, i say a girl:)

Amber & shell beautiful babies :) cant believe how fast they r growing up..

Sparkle hope your doing okay.. thinking of you..

Bean hay ur feeling a bit better and got to talk about things..

Hi to anyone i missed...

We are doing well.. Bryce is growing and changing all the time.. loves to talk now "coos" all the time.. luv him lots... only wakes once a night now to eat so getting lots of sleep.. hope ur all doing well..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand- welcome back!! Good to hear things are getting better!

Bean- Stay strong, Glad yuou felt better after chatting with a friend!

Sam- Congrats on passing your driving test!! Exciting!

Feisty- Congrats! And yeah for your levels continuing to rise!!

Amber- Yeah for STTN! What a cutie you've got there!

Shell- Great picts! Another cutie pie!!

Sparkle- So sorry for your loss :( Hope you are doing ok....

Sarah - Can't wait to hear the news pink or blue? So exciting!!!

Lil - glad you are getting some sleep! Hope it continues for you!!

Afm Alia is doing great! Shes a great sleeper though the night, she can now sit up on her own, she "talks" all the time and is a very happy baby in general! Still no luck with the bottle but I'm not all that upset about it. We went to the "Great Cloth Diaper Change" last weekend with a few of our cloth friends. Its an attempt to break a works record for # of babies changed into a cloth diaper at one time all over the world. Still no word on weather we broke the record but it was fun all the same and we won a new cute cloth diaper so it was worth it :)
 



Attached Files:







April 2012 112-2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









April 2012 103-2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









April 2012 073-2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## IMPPEARL

a few more picts ;)
 



Attached Files:







April 2012 044-2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5









alia riding 5 mos 016-2-2.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









alia riding 5 mos 012-2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









alia riding 5 mos 010-2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Alia is gorgeous and I love her name, so unique!

Have been looking into cloth nappies and I am tempted but worried it will be a LOT of extra work?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Not a tone of extra work... but a little yes. It takes a little bit longer to put them on to ensure the correct fit and no leaking. And then I rinse them after I change her so there is a few min extra there but once you get use to it its really easy. Its just getting into it a first. But they are so cute and in the long run will save money! I've only purchased one box of size one and one box of size 2 diapers total. And even with that I had to put the cloth away for a few days to use up the size one before she out grew them. So worth it I think. Other then that I do 2 small loads in the washer of diapers each week and air dry. I have 18 Diapers and Now have enough that I can do them full time. But I would like to get a few more to top it off. If you read back a few pages I was giving some info to Sarah I about them also (pg's 338-340 We we were talking about them). And if you have any questions feel free to ask. Vix is also using some, though not sure if she is exclusive to them of not....

Vix - I got my Tot Bot's and your right!  I LOVE them! Slimmer fit then the BG, and the Prints are oh so cute!! Though I'm sure to keep the BG on over night as Alia is in them for sometimes 12 hours and they have more absorbancy for sure!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Imperial :flower:

My main reasons for being swayed were that it is cheaper and the whole land-fill issue :wacko:


----------



## IMPPEARL

There is a bit of controversy over the land fill issue and what is really better cuz of the water and electricity you use washing the cloth. But I'm for not filing up the land fill also. Either way I Love my cloth! No harsh chemicals on her bottom, and I use corn starch instead of bum cream, cheaper and works amazing and more natural too! Im starting to use a fleece liner in the diapers too. easier to rinse and put into the wash and saves the diaper inner from most of the poo. I still use disposables once in a while so not against them or anything. But I do love the cloth now that I have the hang of it!


----------



## shelleney

Feisty - thats trully wonderful news! I knew everything would be alright! Clever Christmas baby!

Amber - thanks so much for your kind words about my job and Freya's smile. She looks like an angel doesn't she? But sometimes she is a little devil! lol. Fantastic news about Grace STTN!! And I totally understand you not wanting to give up the co-sleeping just yet. I really miss co-sleeping with Freya sometimes. It will happen when you are both ready. I adore the photos of Grace, she really is such a beautiful little girl.

Grand - welcome back! I have been thinking of you and your family lots while you have been away. looking forward to hearing an update from you on Saturday, and hopefully seeing some current pictures of your little man.

Bean - thanks for asking about my new job. Its at a children's hospice. So glad to hear that talking things through with your friend helped. Its good to unload the burden sometimes, isnt it? Hope you and Nate are are well.

Milos - how did Callum sleep last night? great news about him taking the bottle before bed. and dont worry, Freya only takes 4 or 5 oz of her bedtime bottle too. I think they get too tired to finish it off.

Sarah - Happy 20 weeks! Half way through already, time is flying!! Good luck for your anomaly scan tomorrow. Im sure everything will be perfect. Please let us know the gender as soon as you can. Im guessing team blue! Do you have an inkling? I knew Freya was a girl long long before any scans. Just mother's intuition.

Lil - glad to hear things are going so well with Bryce. What a clever boy to only be waking once a night at his young age! Hope you are well.

Imp - wow, what amazing pictures of Alia! riding a horse! and is that one of her standing completely unsupported?! she is such a forward little girl. great to hear that she is still sleeping so well, and developing perfectly. Yay, Alia!

AFM: thankyou everyone for your lovely comments about my photos of Freya :)

xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well not standing completely unsupported... she is leaning against the bench behind her :blush: and she only lasts like that for a little while. Or standing up holding into the crib rail. But of course I have to put her like that she cant pull herself up yet...


----------



## XxSamBxX

thank you everyone for your congrats :) im so chuffed :D

Beautiful pix of your babies how fast are they all growing :)

Sarah - cant wait to hear what team your in :happydance:

Hi to everyone else Fiesty, Lil, Imp, Sparkle, Amber, Bean, Milo, Kizzy & Grand :hi:

AFM: Jess is shuffling around the room on her back & belly lol going to put her into her big bed from sunday she is ready but mommy isnt :dohh: what am i like eh!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Sam be strong! Is she staying in your room or in the nursery?

I'm not too sure about co-sleeping as worried that we may find it hard to break the routine once we want them to sleep in their own bed :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

Can't believe some of the babies on here are nearly toddlers it seems! Growing so fast!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Grey how are you doing.. yes they do grow way too fast.. which you will be finding out :)


----------



## neffie

Shell - Love Freya's photos...just gorg! :kiss: Sorry to hear of her teething struggles. Hope she feels better soon! Yay on the job front for you. It's great that you're going to be able to spend more time with Freya. :) Already on solids, she's growing up fast! Glad you're able to continue breastfeeding. Just out of curiosity, did your nipples ever get gnawed on when her teeth first came in? I often wonder what it's going to feel like once Coco gets her teeth.

Bean - :hugs: again to you. You have nothing to be ashamed of...as hard as it may be, don't blame yourself for your dad's indiscretions. Do your best to stay strong, and think of Nate to make yourself feel better. :hugs:

Feisty - Glad to hear that all is well, and your hCG levels are continuing to rise. :thumbup:

Sparkle - Your feelings are understandable, but don't beat yourself with feelings of guilt. Like the other ladies have said, nothing could have prevented it. All said and done, a loss is never easy no matter how early it is. Sending you a big :hug: 

Amber - Gorgeous photos of Grace! :kiss: I think they turned out great, so don't worry about them not being taken professionally. :thumbup: Hope you had fun with her on your day off yesterday, and that all went well with her check-up. 6 months already, :saywhat:?? Yay on her STTN!

Milos - Congrats on the new job! Yay for Callum's weight gain. Yikes on the chicken pox scare...hope he doesn't get it. Did he manage to STTN?

Kizzy - Glad to hear that G is feeling better. Also, awesome news on the STTN! You must be one happy camper. :winkwink: Good luck with the job hunt!

Sam - Congrats on passing your driving test!

Grand - :hi:. Good to hear from you. Hope you're doing well.

Sarah - Looking forward to hearing about your scan, and finding out what team you're on.

Lil - Sounds like Bryce is doing great. Don't you just love the coos? Yay for him STTN.

Imp - Cute pics of Alia! I agree that the cloth diapers have really cute designs. Sounds like you had fun with your friends at the cloth diaper event.

Hope I didn't miss anyone.

AFM, Coco is finishing up her 2nd week at daycare. Geez, where has time gone. :shock: She's doing splendid! (knock on wood!). The folks at daycare keep telling me how well she has adjusted, and that for her age, she is the happiest baby they have seen in a while. I'm so proud of her! Her bottle feeds are going great as well. All in all, I guess it is true when they say that it does get easier with time. I still have my moments when I leave her there in the morning, but I don't expect that to go away anytime soon. Going to pick her up in the evening is the best part of my day. I'm like a little kid in a candy store...excited, greedy, and impatient! :winkwink: Can't believe she'll be 3 months in a few days...still so surreal. I had to update her picture in my signature below. :winkwink:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Feisty Fidget said:


> Aww Sam be strong! Is she staying in your room or in the nursery?
> 
> I'm not too sure about co-sleeping as worried that we may find it hard to break the routine once we want them to sleep in their own bed :wacko:

she is currently in her moses basket next to our bed and she is quickly growing out of it lol if she stretches she touches both ends lmao!! :dohh:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

XxSamBxX said:


> she is currently in her moses basket next to our bed and she is quickly growing out of it lol if she stretches she touches both ends lmao!! :dohh:

Oh dear :wacko: Is there an alternative or is it going to be straight into the cot?


----------



## shelleney

Imp - even though she is leaning on the bench, she must be very strong and have excellent balance. Well done clever Alia!

Sam - ooh, Jessica is going into her big bed! I know its a big leap for you, but you will be fine. Freya went from co-sleeping with me, straight into her own cot in the nursery, at just 3 months old. Good luck!

Feisty - a lot of people advise against co-sleeping. not only for the cot death risks, but also because "its a hard habit to break". Freya co-slept with us from the night she was born, every night, until she was 3 months old. All my family and friends said "ooh, you've set a bad habit there. She will still be sleeping in your bed when she is 16 years old!" But at 3 months old, we put her in her big cotbed in the nursery, and we havent looked back. So it is possible to break the habit, but when the time is right for you and baby.

Neffie - surprisingly, I have not felt any pain since Freya has developed teeth. I assumed that she would be nawing and biting, but not so! However, I think that this is because she only has teeth on the bottom, and these are covered by her tongue when she breastfeeds. So when she gets teeth on the top row, then the fun may begin!!
Glad to hear that Coco has really taken to her daycare! and that she is doing so well with the bottle feeding. That must be so reassuring for you. I cant believe that she is almost 3 months old. The time has gone so fast! and the new photo on your siggy is adorable!

AFM: Me, OH and Freya are going to the in-laws for lunch tomorrow. and BIL and SIL will also be there - with their newborn baby! Yes, Freya has a cousin now! Her name is Winnie and she was born 12 days ago, weighing 9lbs! Looking forward to seeing the cousins playing together.

Hope you are all well :hugs:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - I hope that you have a great time with Freyas little cousin and the rest of the family. Your new job sounds interesting aswell....When are you starting. Sorry if you have already said.

Neffie - coco is just so beautiful. Its great that she is doing so well at daycare. I can tell how proud you are. 

Lil - thats brilliant that Bryce is only waking the once. 

Imp - love your phots of Alia - she is gorgeous.

Sam - Aw hun I get you....Nate is geting bit big for his crib. He was getting his arms stuck. As we had to change his room around for my mom to stay I thought that i may aswell put his cot in our room......its right next to my side of the bed. 

Milo, Sarah, Kizzy, Grand, Feisty, Grey.......hi to you all.

AFM....nate is growing fast....having a little food. Loves playing with his toys..especially a little cat. He is funny. Trying so hard to try and ignore whats goin on. My dad has basically said that what he does if nothing to do with us...i disagreed and said that if he was with her then I couldn't cope with seeing him.  Anyway today I found where he is staying and it is with this person....I can't accept that he is with a 23 year old when he is 60.
Thank goodness i have my brothers and my mom. Tonight have my neice and nephew for sleepover aswell......has been busy with 5 kids in the house. XX


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Bean I am so sorry my sweet :hugs:

Men have this terrible habit of reaching a certain age and then suddenly feeling old. They prefer the company of these women (many who have a daddy complex) as it helps to make them feel 'young'. I personally don't understand how he can find someone young enough to be his grand-daughter as stimulating enough to hold a relationship with. They must have so little in common! I can understand why you have told him you will be unable to see him if he continues to stay with her :hugs: Please understand this is not anyones fault but his! Concentrate on your family, your mother and your siblings :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Just popping by to let you know that I'm having a baby girl!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Found out Friday and DH & I have been away for a lovely relaxing weekend to celebrate....... I'm just so happy!!!! Xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wonderful news :dance:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks feisty......i know this forum is about pregnancy and babies. Does help to get others opinions though. Thank u so much again....

Sarah....woohoo that is just fab news. Congratulations.

Awwwww i am getting broody. X


----------



## kizzyt

Great news Sarah, congrats xx

Bean it might be about babies and preg but we've all been thru enough together to share and support each other with other stuff xcc


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Kizzy hun - How are you?

I thought it was the 28th today but just looked at calendar and realised 29th April. My due date a year ago. XX It is never forgotten but wouldnt have had my little Nate. X


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey ladies tonight is Jess' first night in her big bed! but me & OH are going away for a night on friday and LO is staying with the in laws so hopefully it doesnt mess her around too much!! MY GOD i am soooooooo looking forward to this break i will miss Jess but i need some adult time with my OH we can DTD without her crying half way thru lmao :rofl:


----------



## milosmum

congratulations on team pink sarah!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay sarah so happy 4 u on the pink :) thats what i guessed 4 u.. enjoy shopping now


----------



## neffie

Sarah - Congrats on team :pink:!!! Another girl added to our thread. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Sarah. It's so exciting finding out what you are having! Let the shopping begin. Lol


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations on team pink Sarah! x


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :wave: 
I'm 8 weeks today! Seems to have gone quick so far, but still feels WAY off til the 12 week scan! I've had no 'proper' sickness or anything yet, so I guess worried I've miscarried and body doesn't know yet, but then I've seen a heartbeat and so I should be happy because I haven't had cramps or bleeding - but I still worry...I hope if all's well at 12 week scan I can properly relax and enjoy pregnancy! I am grateful to be sick free, don't get me wrong, but I still worry :S 

How are you all? :)


----------



## sarah55

Thanks girls, I just can't stop smiling!!

Grey meant to say in the other thread, that I had no sickness what so ever in this pregnancy- in fact felt so great that thought, like you, I may have had a MMC. I ended up buying a Doppler so I could listen to baby's hb anytime I wanted- was the best thing I bought :) xx


----------



## milosmum

Grey - don't worry, if you go through the early pages of this thread quite a few of either did not feel sick or the sickness went away again before our scans so we were all worried but look at all the healthy babies on here now!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I promise to try and post properly tomorrow, so much to catch up on! We are in teething hell at the moment, and it is AWFUL!!:cry: I'm working on 3 hours sleep the last 2 nights, my poor little girl! She is having such a hard time!:sad2:

Sarah--CONGRATS on team pink!! :pink: so excited for you!!! :happydance:

FxD for at least 5 hours tonight and will catch up tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## sparkle

Ladies, thank you all for your kind words. I've been reading everyday but I can't bring myself to post atm. It will pass I'm sure.
We've been struck me a ghastly head cold, E included... Am wiped...


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sarah/Gray I also purchased a Doppler for to listen to the hb. Made me feel more secure to hear it beating away.


----------



## kizzyt

Big hugs sparkle xx

Amber, know that feeling well, it's awful, hope you got better sleep last night xxx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Any word on the best doppler?

Well turns out hospital had me convinced I had a none viable pregnancy as they gave me wrong information :growlmad: I had scan yesterday and foetal pole was seen (and sac) clearly measuring 1.6mm. Sonographer seemed satisfied until I asked how far along I was and she said 5 weeks! I have accepted I am a week behind due to possibly implanting/ovulating later then I thought but I was told I was 5 weeks on the 21st April when only fluid sac was seen :wacko: Midwife told me was measuring even further behind, 50/50 chance but to prepare for the worst - re-scan in 2 weeks. Came home convinced baby was not developing properly and was probably heading for miscarriage. Luckily some wonderful person sent me a link that states foetal pole is not visible until 6 weeks and grows at a rate of 1mm a day. Basically I was bang on for 6 weeks and 1.5 days! Not happy with hospital but more confident we will see a heartbeat in 2 weeks :cloud9: Have decided next pregnancy no early scans as way too stressful!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on Team Pink Sarah! Woohoo! :dance: Another lovely little girl to add to our thread :pink:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Feisty, you poor thing, such a crap time to be going through. After my mc I was convinced I'd request an early scan then when I got preg again I kept putting it off each day/week until in the end I didn't have one and just trusted my body to do what it needed to do (and it did obvs) so I totally get what you mean about early scans and I'll keep everything crossed you get good news in two weeks xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well. Georgie had another allergic reaction today, weirdly I think it was to pitta bread?!? She started swelling and getting hives but I gave her antihistamine straight away and it calmed right down. She is totally fine now, sound asleep in bed but I feel really emotional and keep crying, I am so sad this has happened to her and I know there's a million worse things that could happen but I feel really guilty, a because I keep giving her things she's allergic to andb because maybe i should have breastfed longer and it wouldn't have happened :(


----------



## sarah55

Kizzy- don't feel bad, how were you supposed to know??!! Unfortunately unless you're prepared to have your daughter tested for every allergy under the sun, the only way you find out is through these reactions. On the positive side at least it was a reaction that you managed to contain promptly and that she is ok now- it could have been a hell of a lot worse and it's one more thing you know not to give her. Don't beat yourself up about it :hugs::hugs:

Feisty- OMG! some hospitals have a lot to answer for!!! Hope you are ok and thank goodness your friend sent that info to you to put your mind at ease. Here's hoping the next two weeks fly by for you and you get to see your little bean growing nice and strong xx


----------



## sparkle

Kizzy- really really not your fault xx my friends son is severely allergic to eggs. She was spoon feeding him scrambled egg when she found out, kept convincing him to have more without realising. She ended up calling 999. The dr told her you just can't know with these things. (not that it's important) but he was bf for a year... These things just happen. You are a fantastic mumma and coped perfectly Xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh kizzy it isn't your fault! You reacted in a calm and productive manner which ensured George recovered quickly with the minimum of stress, you should be congratulating yourself!

Sarah I am really angry with the hospital as I spent almost two days believing baby was not developing properly and believing I was heading towards another loss. I was in such a state Tuesday, just couldn't stop crying :( these hospitals should be trying to reduce stress not increase it!


----------



## shelleney

Wow, it is quiet in here lately! Where is everybody? :shrug:

Bean - I have to see out my maternity notice at my current job, before I can start my new job. I have to return to work for 13 weeks, otherwise they make me re-pay my maternity benefits! so, I will be starting my new job at the end of august. Glad to hear Nate is doing so well, enjoying his food and toys. So sorry to hear that you are still having difficulties with your dad. it is totally understandable for you to feel the way that you do. I hope that things begin to look up soon. and I hope that things went well with your niece and nephew's sleepover.

SamB - how did Jess get on with her first night in her big bed? and how did you and OH enjoy your night away on Friday night? Did Jess cope ok without you?

Grey - Happy 9 weeks! Sorry to hear you are feeling worried about your lack of sickness. I had really bad nausea with both of my pregnancies, but I remember that if one day I woke up without feeling sick, I panicked. And I remember a lot of us felt the same early on in our pregnancies. I hope that you start to feel more confident soon. Everthing is gonna be fine!

Amber - so sorry to hear about your "teething hell". Freya and I were in the same place a few weeks back, so I know how you feel. Its awful isnt it? But it does pass, I promise. As soon as those little teeth break through, she should feel some relief. I hope you are managing to get enough sleep, as it must be so hard trying to concentrate at work when you havent slept properly. Thinking of you.

Sparkle - still keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. sorry about the ghastly colds you are all suffering from. hope you all recover soon. and dont worry about not posting, we all understand.

Feisty - sorry, I must have missed your question on the best doppler. I bought the Sonoline B during my pregnancy with Freya. We bought it brand-new off ebay. It was £50, with free P+P, and included a free bottle of gel. We used it at just 10 weeks pregnant, and found her straight away. We listened to her a few times a week in the early days. But gradually as I started to feel her move, we used it less and less. I also lent it to my best friend when she was pregnant. It was such a wonderful reassurance to us, especially because we lost our first baby. It was the best £50 we ever spent!
So sorry to hear that the hospital have worried you so much. As I mentioned before, often the scans dont match up to your dates, and it can leave you distraught until your next scan. I know how you feel, and am praying that your next scan provides you with the reassurance you need.

Kizzy - aww Hun. Im so sorry to hear about Georgie's second allergic reaction. It must have been so upsetting for you, but well done for thinking fast and administering her antihistamine before it got any worse. What a brilliant mummy you are! and dont feel guilty about the breastfeeding. I am still breastfeeding Freya at 6 months, but she still has eczema, and im almost certain that she will develop allergies in the future. Its just the way it goes sometimes....Take care, Hun.

AFM: me and OH took Freya swimming for the first time today! and she loved it! she was kicking her little legs, and chasing her rubber ducky. It did make her eczema very itchy, but that didnt stop her having lots of fun! we are gonna take her every other Sunday from now on - proper family time! :)

Hope all the mummies, bumps and babies are doing well :hugs:

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Shell - will definitely squirrel that info on the doppler away for a few weeks time when hopefully we can use it :cloud9:

7 weeks and still no real symptoms :cry: Grey I can sympathise :hugs: everyone says by 6 weeks they will have kicked in :wacko:

Shell family swim time sounds amazing! I think this is something that will benefit Freya for the rest of her life! :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Shell it has been quiet in here ..I agree.

So are you back at work now then..I can't remember ....such a dipsy brain at the moment.

Feisty hun....I didnt have symptoms for a while. Its hard not to stress but I know plent of people that had no symptoms at all.

Hi all ...hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Sold the crib this morning on ebay and have given away more baby stuff...BOOOOOO so sad. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Feisty I purchased a new hi bebe Doppler off eBay. Worked great for me. Also I really didn't have any symptoms at all so try not to worry to much. Though it is easier said then done. 

It is alfully quiet in here ...!? 

Bean so no more for sure for you then if your getting rid of the bebe stuff that would be sad. I'm squirriling mine all away for now. Lol. 

Afm Keeping busy. Alia is eating purée now a little every morning and doing so well. We had a bit of an episode last nigh I think the bananas bound her up and she was up grunting and squirming And up 3 times during the night. Only nursing helped her. She hasnt woke up during the night for months makes for a tired mommy today. Lol. But after almost 2 days w no poop she finally got some relife! :) Oh how the times have changed... Lol I was so happy for her texting daddy and everything. Lol


----------



## shelleney

Feisty - 7 weeks is still early for proper symptoms. try to stay positive Hun. This time next week you will have seen your lovely baby on the screen.

Bean - I start back at work (my special needs school) in just 3 weeks time. argh! Im scared about going back into the world of work, as Im worried I wont know what to do anymore! lol. Aww, it must be so hard selling all of your baby stuff. I can sympathise - we are donating all our stuff to Freya's cousin Winnie, or to charity shops. Its so sad to think you will never have another baby, isnt it?

Imp - ooh, Alia is such a big girl now eating her puree every morning! and yes, I have heard that too much banana can bind you up. poor girl. glad to hear she is pooping again. lol.

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Imp - nate has been struggling aswell. Started weaning him and the poos. OMG Fruity.
Lots of grunting goin on...but just like Alia we had relief here today aswell. Glad Alia is ok now.
Yep definetly no more...ver y lucky to have 3 though.

Shell.. I know returning to work scares me aswell....worry that I will be crap. Heard we have a final year student in the class that I am goin into (I am going back to cover someones mat leave...only 2 days a week( they have to teach 70 % of timetable. Initially i thought ace even less for me to do.... anyway now i am thinking they are gonna make me look crap. I am with you shell.....we need a lotto win. 

Yep it is sad thinkin that is it....no more for you either then. X


----------



## shelleney

Oh gosh, what i would give for a lotto win, Bean! but that aint gonna happen, as i dont play the lottery! haha.

I would love another baby. not anytime soon, i wanna enjoy Freya first. but i want to try again when she is about 3. however, my OH has dropped the bombshell that he doesnt want anymore. he says that Freya has rocked our world (emotionally, financially, etc), and that he couldnt go through all that again. he loves her to bits, but doesnt like how having her has affected our lives. im gutted, as i loved being pregnant, and even labour wasnt too bad. i cant bare the thought of never holding my newborn baby in my arms again. and i dont want Freya to be an only child either. but what can i do? it takes 2 to make a baby....

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell...i only do a lucky dip if i remember when at spar. 

My dh didnt want anymore afer our first, he was quite happy with just the one. I convinced him though and then obviously did a 3rd time aswell. I can remeber sayin that it could not only be his decsion and that we had to tald about it as i could end up resenting him. 

After we had the miscarriage when we were tring for nate i remeber myself and dh having a massive row. He told me then that he couldnt do it again. He told me that i was ungrateful and he couldny go through it again. He changed his mind.....

Anyhow you got another 2 and half years to work on him, XX


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Shell I think it is just a knee jerk reaction from his because at the moment Freya is so demanding on your time. Once she is a little older I think he will come round :flower: It does seem quite unfair if it wasnt something you had previously discussed!


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Oh gosh, what i would give for a lotto win, Bean! but that aint gonna happen, as i dont play the lottery! haha.
> 
> I would love another baby. not anytime soon, i wanna enjoy Freya first. but i want to try again when she is about 3. however, my OH has dropped the bombshell that he doesnt want anymore. he says that Freya has rocked our world (emotionally, financially, etc), and that he couldnt go through all that again. he loves her to bits, but doesnt like how having her has affected our lives. im gutted, as i loved being pregnant, and even labour wasnt too bad. i cant bare the thought of never holding my newborn baby in my arms again. and i dont want Freya to be an only child either. but what can i do? it takes 2 to make a baby....
> 
> xx

My sister said when her children get to about 1, they feel like they're settled in a routine and able to cope with another...so often start trying....so hopefully the same will happen for you! At the moment Freya is so young and in the 'hard work' stage of her life, things will get easier. 
I can understand not wanting her to be an only child, I'd be gutted if my hubbie said that, I want 2 minimum so they have each other. I hope in the near future as Freya grows a little his male broodiness kicks in :) 

afm: sorry I haven't been/won't be around much...I've got 4 weeks til we move house! We're currently getting rid of a LOT of stuff and trying to thin out our possesions so packing will be easier! So I won't have chance to come on much. I'll be having my dating scan 2 weeks today (at 11+1) so hopefully I'll have good news/a photo to share! 
You'll all be in my thoughts, even if I'm not around much :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

We had a beautiful day the other day and enjoyed some time outside. Just thought I'd share a photo!
 



Attached Files:







Alia.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Shell hope he changes his mind.. my dh I think would be just happy with the two we have, a boy and a girl, but I want one more and he has agreed because he wants me happy.. so hoping your dh will agree to one more at least.. and your first child in always hard as it changes your life forever.. adding another just adds more love :) Sending you hugs.. 

AFus were doing good. on cyce 3 since birth and things are slowing evening out.. ovulate on cd19, af showed on cd28.. so hope my lp gets longer otherwise will be talking to dr in nov at my annual exam.. Bryce is almost 3 months already.. 7 days.. eekks time is going so fast.. love it and him so much and my daughter.. i love being a mom and all it gives back..


----------



## IMPPEARL

3rd cycle Lil wow! Did you bf? Just curious I've still not got one af yet and Alia will be almost 6 months! I'm not looking forward to it coming again either. Lol. But I guess if we want to try again in 6 months it'll have to come eventually...!?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Is breast feeding like a natural birth control then? X


----------



## IMPPEARL

It is like a natural birth control. But like most not 100% effective. As soon as your going more then 4 hours or so between feedings (bebe sleeping through night) apparently the "protection" drops.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! I am still here! It has been over a week, maybe more, I have to read back to catch up! We have had a couple of really long weeks with Miss Grace, a triefecta of sorts. She is teething and was also diagnosed with a double ear infection and a serious sinus infection that backed up into her eyes, my poor baby. :cry: So needless to say, mommy and Grace have had a LOT of sleepless nights and I have had to leave work early a few days and stay home with her while she fights through this. I promise to catch up as soon as I can, I hope all of you ladies and babes and babes to be are doing well! Huge hugs!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh amber, poor grace! I really hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## milosmum

Poor grace - I hope she feels better soon x

Lil - 3 cycles already wow your body has snapped back to a good rhythm. Like IMp I am still waiting for my first AF since having Callum 7 months ago and I am only breastfeeding him once a day now, he is onto the bottle the rest of the time. I think it will be 100% bottle by the end of this week so it will be interesting to see when AF turns up!

Argh thought he was asleep but maybe not, off to resettle him hopefully back later xxx


----------



## shelleney

Aww Amber. Poor you, and poor Grace. It must be awful for you both. I hope things improve soon. Take care.

Imp - what a beautiful photo of Alia. she is gorgeous, and has such lovely hair.

Regarding periods, breastfeeding etc - I had my first AF when Freya was just 2 months old, AND i was exclusively breastfeeding every 3 hours, and using the depo injection as contraceception. both of which are supposed to suppress your periods. I guess I was just unlucky. I have had 4 AFs in the 6 months since birth. Oh well.

Milos - I am also only breastfeeding Freya once or twice a day now. Are you upset about giving up altogether? I dont want to let go, i will miss it so much, but i know she just doesnt need it anymore.


AFM: Thankyou everyone for your kind words about my situation with OH. I really hope you are all right and he will change his mind when Freya is a bit older. We are hoping to move house later this year (from a 2-bed to a 3-bed), so maybe when we have the extra bedroom, he will want an extra baby to fill it?! Thanks again :hugs:

xx


----------



## sarah55

Hey girls! :hi:

Shell- don't worry about what the DH has said too much now, having worked as a nanny I've worked with lots of families who have had babies. It's very common for one of the parents to say they want no more kids but usually 9/10 go on to have more. It's far too early to make any final decision and the madness of having a newborn is still quite fresh for him. I'm sure, in time you'll be on the same page again xx

Lil- I loved reading your post, makes me soooooo excited to become a mummy! Glad you are happy and very contented 

Amber- hope Grace feels better soon 

Grey- good luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothly

Feisty- how you doing lovely? 

Imp- OMG what a gorgeous pic!! 

Mios- hope Callum resettled, good luck with getting him 100% bottlefed - very impressed :)


----------



## milosmum

I am back but nearly 24 hours later! Callum eventually settled and we had a quiet night after that. I think he is still getting used to having the bottle at night, he does not find it as soothing as breastfeeding so is not as sleepy when I put him in his cot so we get a bit of grumbling before going to sleep (or full on crying as it was last night!) Also sometimes he hardly takes any milk 2-3oz and won't have anymore then wont go to sleep so when he starts crying I go back and then he takes the rest of the bottle - very odd child! 

Anyway thats it for us breastfeeding is over I fed him yesterday morning as my boobs were still full (he has only had 1 breastfeed a day for about a week now) but this morning no fullness, no soreness so I gave him a bottle instead. Yes I am very sad about it but it had to be done! I go back to work in about 6 weeks and there is no way I could express and store milk at work (I know legally they have to let you but it just would not happen, no time, no available space for privacy etc) and also I still have a lot of pelvic pain from birth and the physio, doctor and osteopath (yes I have seen them all) say that until I get rid of all the hormones from pregnancy and breastfeeding then the ligaments in my pelvis will continue to be loose and I will still be sore. So I decided he has had the benefits for 7 months and now he needs a mummy who is not constantly in pain and can run around after him as he gets bigger. Also I have to be fit to lift and carry weight etc when I get back to work. Thankfully my body seems to have down regulated my milk production really well and I gave up expressing milk about a week ago too and so he is entirely on formula as of today. I really will miss the bonding and cuddles but it was getting less fun as he was so easily distracted and soooo wriggly so now I can feed him without flashing my boobs to the world! 

Hope everyone else is well, bumps, babies and mummies.

We are off on hols tonight for a week then its Callum's christening a week on Sunday so I will catch up with you all after that.

PS for a sneeky preview of callums christening outfit ...

https://www.trewscots.co.uk/BabyWear.aspx

we tried the family christening gowns but they are just too girlie for him now he is such a big lad!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Callum's christening outfit is adorable :cloud9:

Sarah feeling a bit gloomy this afternoon. My PMA was on a high the last few days but then Wednesday and Thursday night I had dreams where there was either no heart beat or weak heart beat at Monday's scan and now I am worried it is a stupid omen :(


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Sarah, I hope you're right! How are you and bump?

Milos - congratulations on feeding Callum for 7 months. You gave him a wonderful start in life. You should be very proud. Hope you have a lovely holiday. And isnt Callum's christening outfit just adorable?!

Feisty - try not to worry hun. I know the horrible nightmares can be so distressing, but please try to stay positive. Im sure in 3 days time you will see your beautiful baby with a very strong heartbeat.

Hi everyone :hi:

xx


----------



## shelleney

BREAKING NEWS: last night, Freya STTN for the first time ever!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww Shell that is awesome!

Roll on when I can buy a Doppler! Fingers crossed it will help to calm me down a bit :blush:


----------



## Beanwood

Shell - That is fab news.......Woohoo well done Freya x

Aw Feisty hun it is so hard not to feel that way especially being pal. Like Shell says try and stay positive...not long now. Extra hugs for you...X

Milo - 7 months is brill.....It does get more uncomfortable as they get bigger and the teeth start to come aswell. I go back towork in 6 weeks aswell (25th June)
Sarah, Imp, Amber, Kizzy, everyone hello and hope you are well.

AFM - nate growing so fast. pushing himslef up, chattering away. He is such a pleasant baby. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Not sure if it's the same day for all you ladies over seas. But it's mothers day here in Canada so Happy First Mothers Day to you all!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Over in the UK we had ours in March - but big cheers for all you across the pond that are having your first Mother's day with your new arrivals :dance:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Would like to thank you all for your support over the last few weeks - sadly I won't be joining you any longer as it seems we are experiencing another MMC :(


----------



## neffie

Feisty - So sorry to hear your news. :cry: I don't have any words of wisdom. A loss is shattering, no matter how early it happens. Sending you big :hug:.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone!

Sorry, haven't been posting much lately. Been very busy with work! I need to go back and read up on all the posts properly. :dohh: 

Amber - Sorry to hear of Grace's teething struggles, and ear infections. Hope things are better now, and you're both getting some sleep. :hugs:

Shell - Brilliant news on Freya STTN! I'm sure you're more than chuffed up about it.

Milos - Sorry to hear that you're done with breastfeeding, but 7 months is still amazing! And think about it this way...Callum will still be content with his feedings, and you won't have the pelvic pain anymore. I hear you on the bonding issue though...I'm sure you're going to miss it..it's only natural. But don't feel guilty...you've done a great job managing to BF for as long as you did!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Also, wanted to wish all the stateside ladies a Happy Belated Mother's Day! Hope you all had a great time with your little ones. :flower: I had a fabulous day with Coco & OH. They had some lovely surprises planned, which just made it all the more special. :cloud9:

In other news, I'm happy to say that we now have a routine established with things, i.e. juggling work, daycare, pumping, feeding, bedtime, etc. etc. :thumbup: I definitely feel like things are not as hectic now. I can't believe I've already been back at work for 3 weeks, and Coco has been at daycare for a month already! :shock: Where did time go??? Anyhow, all in all, things are coming along very well and I really can't complain. She was already STTN starting at 3 weeks (waking up only to eat). We got done swaddling her about a month ago, and about a week ago got done with the night feedings. :wohoo: OH & I are thinking about starting back up the talk about moving her into the crib in her room. The subject has come up before, but we keep pushing it back...separation anxiety issues me thinks. Wonder how it's going to turn out this time.


----------



## Beanwood

OHH feisty hun I am so sorry.....I really dont know what to say to you. That is just devestating news. You are in my thoughts. I am so sorry again.......XXX


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie glad that things have settled down and you are in a bit of a routine. XX


----------



## sarah55

Feisty, I'm so very sorry to read this has happened- I don't know what to say, apart from I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## kizzyt

so sorry feisty, lots of love to you xxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Feisty, honey :cry: I am so so sorry.
I know that nothing I can say or do will help at all. But please know that you and your DH are in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:
Sleep tight precious angel :angel:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Feisty--Oh hun, I am so very sorry. :cry: I know there are no words to take away the pain you are going through right now. Please know that we are all here for you and you, your DH and your little angel are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Doing my best to catch up, will update on us later!

Neffie--very happy that you have all settled into a routine! :thumbup: it is amazing how fast time will fly now, days and weeks become a whirlwind of work, daycare, baby time, sleep and schedules! I am so glad Coco is doing so well and good luck with the crib transition if you decide to do it. We are going on 7 months and I am still having a hard time parting with Grace (we still cosleep but I know we have to get a move on as she is now so close to crawling and I dont want her getting up on her own and falling out of bed in the middle of the night--my biggest fear!) Love the updated photo of Miss Coco in your signature, she is such a cutie!

Shell--hooray for Miss Freya STTN!!:happydance: That is a huge milestone and hopefully it is giving you much needed and deserved R&R. And that is great that she enjoyed her first swimming experience! I hope to get Grace in the water soon myself! I am sorry to hear about DH not wanting another right now, but please do not distress--I think most men go through this, especially after the first child--we spend 9 months thinking about and mentally preparing for our little ones every single day, and even then we are a bit overwhelmed when they arrive! I think for men, they don't think about it quite so much, so they are even more overwhelmed than we are once the little one is here! Men are also creatures of habit (at least mine is), so of course a baby totally throws off everything they are used to. I say give it some time, and hopefully he will come around! DH and I have already had "the talk" and he is not as eager as I to have our second right away as planned (for many of the same reasons your DH cites), but we are also in a more pressing situation with my age, we really can't wait too long, so he is kinda "on the spot." Much love to you hun! :hugs:

Lil--happy 3 months to your little man, loving the Pics on FB, he is up there with Shell's Freya for world's cutest smile!! Also happy to hear your cycles are regular, that is great! I got my first AF back in January when I was still BFing almost exclusively, I think I was one of the unlucky ladies that get it regardless (so you are not alone Shell!). I am pretty much back to my 30ish day cycles, so I think when we are ready to start TTC again in the fall, we'll be good to go. Are you going to start temping again this summer? I was thinking of starting back up in August.

Grey--so excited for you and the new house! Good luck with your upcoming scan and please let us know how it goes!

Imp--totally love the pictures of little Alia, she is such a beauty, just like her momma! Great news on her starting on the pureed foods--Grace was similar when we started her, she would get a bit of a digestive reaction sometimes, I think it is just their little systems adjusting to more solid things! She still grunts and does her "thinking hard" look when she does a #2--at least we have a warning system at the moment, haha!

Sparkle--:hugs: thinking of you and hope all is well!

Grand--:hugs:thinking of you too, and hope all is well!

Samb--also thinking of you! loving the pictures of your little princess on FB!

Milos--Oh, I so love Callum's little christening outfit, absolutely adorable!! And :hugs: to you about stopping the BFing. If it helps, I no longer BF Grace, we put an end to it about a week or two ago. We were down to 1 or 2 feeds a day as it was, and it sort of was a mutual thing between us, I think she was ready to go over exclusively to bottle-fed breastmilk. So now I just keep pumping away! I hope that you are finally able to get some relief physically as your body's hormones adjust back, you are such a strong momma for putting up with all that pain for the past several months! :hugs:

Kizzy--Oh, poor G and her allergies!! I agree with the other ladies, do not blame yourself and I don't think it has anything to do with whether or not you BF her! Allergies just happen and until they are old enough to be tested, we just have to keep an eye on them for reactions. Grace has already had reactions to medications and, while she has not displayed any food allergies, we are having one heck of a time with contact allergies to her skin--literally any type of soap or perfume comes against her skin and "bam" instant hives! So give her lots of love and just keep a list of what she reacts to for her doctor. :hugs:

Bean--Great news on little Nate pushing himself up, what a biggie boy! :thumbup: It is so cute watching them grow! I hope thing are ok with you at home, I continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Sarah--congrats again on finding out you are expecting a little Princess, I am so very excited for you!

I hope I did not miss anyone, if I did I apologize!! Much love to you all and I promise to update you all on Grace if I have time this afternoon! Happy belated Mother's Day to all of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## sparkle

Feisty- I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Amber hun.

Wow it is very quiet in here again. Everyone must be really busy.

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. X


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks AMber... 

Sorry I have been gone for a bit.. beens so busy and try to catch up but then something else comes up or baby needs me or 3 year old needs me.. lol so no time.. 

Bryce is 3 months old.. sttn and eating about 5oz now.. looks like he is getting teeth can see the bottom two but not sure when they will come through.. should be fun lol.. So i though my cycles were back to normal but this month is throwing me.. cd17 and no high yet on my cbfm.. so no clue.. 

Amber we are starting up ttc dec right after my last af whenever that falls.. I go to the dr in nov for my annual so will be talking to him about it.. if my lp doesnt lengthen out i will prob do clomid to o earlier.. Im very broody but not ready for number 3 quite yet lol.. 

Ahh ur still cosleeping.. end it before you cant.. lol my dd coslept too and it was a battle to get her out.. bryce only cosleeps for at most 3 hours in the mornings.. but not lately he wants me up holding him.. ugh oh well.. hes in his crib in his room all night.. 

Hope everyone is well.. 

Feisty i am so so sorry hun.. nothing i can say will help but know your not alone and keep at it as you will get your forever baby.. were all proof it can & will happen..


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet, 2 weeks now til we move!

I was scheduled for my 11+1 scan today and woke up around 5am with bright red blood. Fearing the worst I couldn't sleep and was up all day until my appointment. 
We arrived early. Had a little more spotting. I was really lucky and got in for my scan 10minutes early. I mentioned the bleeding straight away to the sonographer and she was kind and told us virtually straight away that the baby is FINE! :happy dance:
She couldn't find any reason for the bleed and although I have had a little more since, nothing like this morning. I couldn't see on the screen very well but could see the baby moving and bouncing off the walls like it was a padded room 
I'm just on :cloud9: right now and so relieved, I know something could still happen but our baby seems to be a fighter. We got 3 pictures for £5 because 2 are rubbish 
I also got moved forward 3 days and so am now 11+4 and due 7th of December instead :baby:

Introducing... OUR BABY! 

Gender guesses welcome :)
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080959-1.jpg

All 3
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080964.jpg


Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all soon :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Ahhh grey, congratulations!! That's wonderful news, must have been scary for you in the morning so glad all was ok xxx


----------



## sparkle

Wonderful wonderful news grey.

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry I've been so absent. I'm all over the shop to be honest. My baby girl is doing well. Growing by the day. I can't really explain how I'm feeling...


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Grey!! so so happy for you!!
Your baby bean is beautiful, and despite the bleed, im sure everything will be fine :hugs:
xx

EDIT: im guessing team blue! :blue:


----------



## kizzyt

Hugs sparkle xx


----------



## shelleney

Big big hugs to you, Sparkle :hugs: We are always here for when you are ready to talk :friends:

xx


----------



## neffie

Grey - Wonderful news! :) Sorry to hear about the bleed, but as Shell said, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Sparkle - Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--as the others have said, we are always here for you! :hugs: We all go through so many emotions and you have been through so much. Just know that we love you! 

Grey--those pictures are gorgeous! I am also going to guess Team Blue! :blue:, but bear in mind, I am a horrible guesser, lol! Very scary about your bleed, are you going to have a doctor review the scans? I remember having a bleed with Grace and it turned out to be something called a subchorionic hematoma, which is basically left over blood from implantation that gets kicked out as the baby grows/moves around and it healed and went away on its own. I was very scared when it happened, so can understand how you must have felt this morning! So glad nothing showed up on your exam to cause concern, phew! Keeping my fx'd that everything continues to go well for you and the little one!! 

Lil--thanis for your update! I plan to start temping in August after my annual exam to get myself into practice, but I think we are going to hold out to the new year now to really start TTC. As much as I want another little one I also want to make sure Grace is growing well--I don't want to take anything away from her, if that makes any sense? 

Update on us: Well, I wanted to update this past weekend, but I managed to catch a very, very nasty stomach bug that was going around Grace's daycare--lets just say I am glad that I got it and Grace did not! It was bad, I was out of commision for 2 days and am still feeling a bit exhausted and tired from it all. Grace is doing very well, 7 months old now! She is so close to crawling, just a little bit more of that belly to get up off the ground and she's gonna take off, haha! She has also finally said Dada (so we have 4 words now!), and can wave hello/byebye. We finally have what appears to be a tooth breaking through on the lower left side of her mouth, so we have had some more crying/fussing, but Baby Orajel seems to help a ton with her pain. I try not to use a lot of it, only when she is really out of sorts. I hate seeing her in pain, the poor dear. :cry: The good news is that her infections seem to have cleared up well, so we are good to go there! 

Hope everyone is doing well! :kiss:

P.S.

Shell--Happy 7 months to Miss Freya!!

A couple recent photos:
 



Attached Files:







GraceHat2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









GraceMothersDay1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5









GraceHat1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## milosmum

hello ladies sorry i have been MIA i have been on holiday for a week in the freezing north of scotland! Last week we were in hundreds of layers trying to keep warm in temperatures of down to minus 5 this week we are home and the sun is out and Callum has been wearing only a vest all day today! 
Anyway time to catch up -
feisty so sorry to hear your terrible news, as the other ladies have said, nothing we say will help but my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x

sparkle - likewise, i know we can't help but we can 'listen' and i am sending you virtual hugs x

neffie - great news on the daycare routine. I am back at work in 6 weeks so i hope callum settles into nursery as well as coco. She is such a cutie in her photo x

grey - great news on your scan and your revised due date, at least you know that your bundle will have arrived before christmas!

Amber - sorry to hear you were poorly but it sounds like you and grace are fighting fit now. callum is doing the same as grace with the crawling arms and legs up but struggling to get his belly off the floor andgetting very frustrated being stuck in one place!

lil - bryce sounds like he is doing well, i hope the teeth don't give him too much trouble x 

grand - how are you doing honey? xxx

bean, shellney and everyone else i have forgotten i hope you are all well.

As for us well holidays were lovely if a bit chilly! Callums christening went really well he was so well behaved in church just watching everything that was going on and no crying at all. Hopefully i can post a picture soon. He is desperate to crawl but not quite managing yet despite my sisters coaching efforts on holiday last week! We now enjoy cot aerobics at every nap and bedtime tonight he was screaming 5 mins after i put him down and when i checked on him he was over on his tummy with his head where his feet had been! Xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Amber sorry you were do poorly glad you are better now. Grace is so advanced! Nearly crawling, 4 words, amazing!! X

Milos, sounds like a great holiday and we have the same with cot aerobics!!

It's bloody hot in england tonight, little tinks is not settling well, screaming her head off I think she's hot, ive stripped her right down to her vest, not sure what more I can do really?! What's everyones bubba's wearing at night at the moment?! X


----------



## shelleney

Freya just wears a nappy at night at the mo, Kizzy :) xx


----------



## shelleney

Hiya Ladies :hi:

Bean - its great that Nate is growing so well and pushing himself up. Still thinking of you and your family...

Neffie - so glad to hear that your routines are all going so well. daycare, eating, sleeping, etc. It seems that you are really ontop of things. Dont be nervous about putting Coco in her own room. Freya went into her own room at 3 months, and took to it really well. Just get a decent baby monitor, so that you can relax, knowing that she is ok.

Lil - great news about Bryce STTN and eating so well. I hope his teething doesn't cause either of you too much discomfort/sleepless nights. Good luck!

Amber - sorry to hear about your stomach bug. I hope you have fully recovered by now. Happy 7 months Grace! Great news about the crawling! Freya is the same - as soon as she works out how to lift her tummy off the floor, she will be away! Glad the teething gel is working, any sign of the teeth breaking through yet? Lovely photos of Grace - she really is beautiful.

Milos - welcome back! glad you had a lovely (if chilly) holiday in Scotland. Great news about Callum's christening going so well. Im really looking forward to seeing the photos of Callum in his cute little outfit! Another baby who is in the verge of crawling - I bet it will be any day now!

Kizzy - sorry to hear Georgina is struggling so much in the heat. Do you have a fan that you could put in her room? We have just bought Freya one today. And she only wears a vest when we are out and about. And just a nappy when we are inside.

AFM: Loving the weather here! :coolio: and Freya is just brilliant at the moment! everyday I put her down on the rug in the living room, and she has a great time rolling about, wriggling across the rug on her back, and attempting to crawl. I have been filming it all on my camcorder, because these are memories I want to keep forever. She is such a delight to be around these days....but that makes it all the more heartbreaking that I have to return to work on Wednesday :cry: I am dreading it. I just dont want to leave my baby. I dont want to miss out on all the new things she learns every day. and it doesn't help that Freya suffers from really bad separation anxiety whenever we are apart. Oh well. I will let you know how we get on.....

Hope you are all well :friends:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry no been on a lot.... am feeling unwell at mo...throat and no voice etcc...

Shell - Oh Hun I am feeling for you about Wednesday... I am dreading leaving Nate. He is not good at being seperated either. Went out for a meal with some friends the other night and had to take him with me. Oh Hun will be thinking of you. Bless little Freya wriggling around..it is lovely to watch I agree.

Kizzy - Nappy only or at most a vest. It is so hot for them isnt it. 

Milo - so glad that Callums christening went well.

Amber - those photos are just adorable. Oh no to you being so poorly, that sounds nasty. Glad you are better now.

Sparkle - Hope that you are ok.

Grey Hun..wow fanastic scan pics....I am saying boy also. I knew all my scans were boys.

Neffie, Grand, Imp, Sam, Angelas, Vix........Really hope that I havent missed anyone..Hope you are all well.

AFM...well off away for a week tomorrow. Have not been away for a week for 9 years....Am nearly packed. Nate is doing so well and is such a happy baby. Am back at work 4 weeks monday ....uggghhhh.
Have been so busy as my middlest is unwell..he has low iron, now it woud appear he has developed eczma aswell...he always looks so poorly. 
My parent situation has been pretty stressful aswell...they tried again but it didnt work and my dad left again this week. XX 
Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## shelleney

Bean - oh, so Nate is a clingy baby too? Its going to be so difficult for you both when you return to work in 4 weeks. Could you maybe do a couple of "trial days"? Where you leave Nate with someone for a few hours at first, then for half a day, then for a whole day? We have been doing that with Freya, building it up gradually, to get her used to being away from me. She does cry at lot at first, but she seems to be getting used to it slightly.
Hope you have a wonderful holiday - where are you going? And Im sorry to hear that your parents tried again, but that it didn't work. As heartbreaking as it is, sometimes its for the best if some couples stay apart... Still thinking of you and your family :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Please wish me luck, Ladies. First day back at work tomorrow...
I dont wanna leave my little baby girl for the whole day. Gonna miss her so much :cry:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

Hi ladies!
I've been MIA for a while, well 13 weeks properly! 

To you ladies back at work, in past experience it does get easier and you learn to appreciate time spend with baby much more! Altho as Libby is such a clingy baby I am dreading it!

Hope your all well, had a quick catch up and I can't belive how quickly grace has come on! shell, I loved the pics of G standing up!

Libby is still Libby! Having problem with suspected milk allergy or allergy to a ingredientss in the baby milk, waiting to see a dietician, she's almost 8months, sitting and baby talking, eatong normal family meals etc, still no teeth or crawling or even rolling (i suspect shes too chunky to roll altho she will if u push her lol) she hates tummy time so hard to encourage crawling! I have a date for back to work 10th Sep! My matron agreed to the request for flexi hours so I'm very pleased and can't wait to get bk into it, 
We currently have zack at home with chicken pox which no doubt.
The libster will catch them, but luckily with it 20c plus thos.week hers.just relaxing in the pool ans its easing his need to itch!

Need to go to bed before the libster decides its up time! X


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck shell xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well, just a quick update from me, had G's allergy tests done yesterday, they tested 7 things (wheat, cows milk, egg, peanut, hazelnut, grass and soya) and she is allergic to peanuts (most severe reaction) and egg and soya. She was so brave, didn't even flinch at any of the jabs and was absolutely fine after, I was beyond proud!! They say she will prob grow out Of it by 2 years old, just means avoiding those foods in the mean time. They will re-test eggs in 6 months time as right now she can't have cakes, biscuits etc either so we will see!

In other news she started backwards crawling/shuffling yesterday :)


----------



## shelleney

Glad you finally have some answers Kizzy. At least you know what to avoid now, so you shouldnt have anymore nasty surprises. Speaking as someone who has food allergies (all types of nuts, and kiwi fruit) its a pain in the ar*e having to avoid stuff, but it does become part of life, and you soon get used to it. I hope that Georgie grows out of her allergies by the age of 2. and well done Georgie for being so brave for Mummy!

Great news on the backwards crawling/shuffling too. Freya does something similar. Its so funny to watch, isnt it?

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Ladies!! 

Finally getting some time to breathe!

milos--so glad to hear that Callum's christening went well and that he was such a good boy! I can't wait to see the pictures!

kizzy--so glad that you finally have some answers for G's allergies, that has to be a relief so now you know what to avoid going forward. I hope she outgrows the egg allergy, that is a tough one! Excellent news on the shuffling!! :thumbup: They are growing so fast!! As for what I have Grace wearing at night, I have her in a onesie (not sure what you ladies call those across the pond) and her diaper/nappie, that is pretty much it.
 
shell--Freya is doing so well! I really hope your return to work went smoothly on Wednesday, I remember my first day/week back like it was yesterday, and it is so hard. There are still days where I cry a bit, I would so much rather be spending my days with her! So huge hugs to you hun! :hugs:

bean--I hope you are having a good trip away and that both you and your middlest are feeling better! Very sorry to hear that things are still going poorly with your parents, I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Vix--eek on the chicken pox, hope that doesnt cause too much of a ruckus in your household! I also hope that you are able to clear up Libbys allergy situation, are you going to have her tested?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies and babes!! Hope you are all doing well!

AFus: We have had a few long weeks with Grace. Between ear infections and teething, she has not been her usual chipper self on most days. However, today daycare called just to tell me she was having a spectacular day, so that is good news at least!! She is definitely having teeth come in, but nothing has come through yet, so frustrating! She has also apparently decided that she would rather walk than crawl, so she spends most of her time trying to stand/pull herself up and she wants us to hold her hands while she tries to take steps. If we put her on her tummy, she gets really mad, lol. So I have a feeling she will be taking after me (I walked before I crawled) in this area! 

I got some GREAT news today, my best friend from childhood (we have been friends since age 6!) just called me this morning to tell me she got a BFP this morning!! :happydance: I am so happy for her, this is their first. Please keep her in your thoughts if you can, she is obviously a little nervous having seen me go through my loss before Grace, so I am trying to assure her that just because I suffered a loss with my first does not mean that she will! 

Oh, and Happy Donut Day to you ladies in the States! :flower:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

MIA here as well. There aren't enough hours in the day. :wacko:

Shell - How was your first day back at work? Hope you got along ok.

Vix - Hope Libby's allergies get better soon. Sorry to hear about the chicken pox. 

Kizzy - Glad to hear that you have some answers regarding Georgina's allergies. Great news on the backward crawling.

Amber - Hope Grace is feeling better. Great news on her already wanting to walk around! And congrats to your best friend...I hope all works out for her.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, Coco turned 4 months a few days ago. Still can't believe time has gone by so fast. She had her shots yesterday, and was a champ...cried only for 10 seconds or so, and was back to her usual self. 

However, in other not so good news, the doc said that she has fallen significantly on the percentile chart in each of the categories since her last visit, and we need her to gain some weight quickly over the next month. Needless to say, yesterday was a very rough day for me..I was a total mess!!! :cry: Good news was that the doctor was amazed at some of the milestones Coco had already reached. Anyhow, long story short, it turns out that she probably has silent reflux which is why she might not be eating as much as she would without it. She has never spit up, or thrown up...just a lot of gassiness. Anyhow, she's on medication for it now, so hopefully things will get better soon.

Here's the kicker....for at least the next month we have to offer her formula in addition to breastmilk. :growlmad: I really didn't want to have to go this route, but I guess if it helps her gain some weight, then I'm all for it. But I definitely plan on going back to breast milk if all works out at the next appointment. The doctor also said that we could introduce some cereal to help with the weight issue, since she's sitting up so well with support. That, I have to say was the *highlight* of my day. She had her first table meal last night, and I can't even begin to describe how well she did. She finished the entire bowl, and even held on to the spoon at the end. :kiss: All the tears of sadness from earlier on in the day were replaced with tears of joy!

Today was anxiety ridden as well for me. Not only did I have to up her bottles, but also had to give a couple of entire bottles of formula. Wasn't sure how she would handle it (I smelt and tasted it as I was preparing it last night, and gosh was it awful!). Well, turns out she took all her bottles, pheww! And she also finished her entire bowl of cereal. :yipee: My girl might be little in size, but she sure is handling things like a big girl...she makes me so proud! Brings tears to my eyes just writing this....

Sorry for the long rant/post, but I had to share...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## shelleney

It's my Angelversary today. 2 years ago today we lost our darling Baby C. I think of him and miss him every day. But Im so greatful to him for sending us his beautiful baby sister Freya. Love you, angel :angel:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Shell Hun.....Big Hugs.

How did work go aswell.....was thinking of you. XX

Neffie - Hope you are ok.....Bless coco being so good with her injections aswell.

Amber - thats great news about your friend. So exciting...

Kizzy - Poor little G.....Its good that you have got her checked though. I hope that you are ok as I am sure that it has been worrying. 

Vix - Great to hear from you.
Hi to everybody else...grand, imp, sam......and everybody else....XX

AFM - Nate has had a tooth come through. He is coping well. Had a great week away...was good to get away from things. Back to my stressful parents though..X


----------



## milosmum

Just popping in quickly while the wee man is asleep! Hope everyone is well and bumps, babies and mummies all keeping out of trouble. My wee man is desperately trying to crawl but only managing to go backwards. Between that, a terrible head cold and teething his sleeping is a bit poor at the moment but we live in hope that it is another phase and this too will pass! As promised a photo of him in his christening outfit xxx
 



Attached Files:







Christening5b.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Milo how adorable....Bless him.
XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Milo--how adorable is he! Omgosh! He is the sweetest thing! Bless him! And excellent news on the crawling :thumbup:, even if it is backwards, at least he is figuring it out!! I think most babies start out with the backward shuffle I hear! I hope his teething and cold are improving!

Shell--posted on FB, :hugs: I was thinking about you on your angelvesary, I hope you were able to get through it ok, those days are so hard.:hugs:

Neffie--thank you for updating us on how you and little Coco are doing! I was thinking about you both and wondering how daycare was working out! Happy 4 months to your little princess, and good job on being such a big girl with her shots! :thumbup: Sorry to hear she is considered a little underweight, and may have silent reflux, I really hope that the medication is helping!

And don't beat yourself up about having to supplement with formula. I have on occasion had to do that with Grace (but we have issues in the other direction, she is a little on the tubby side!:munch:) because I simply cannot keep up with her voraciousness during her growth spurts. It works out to just a couple of ounces in the middle of the night if she wakes up so hungry she cannot fall back asleep. And usually when she gets like that, I adjust her solids so she gets more of that during the day along with my milk so she is less likely to be hungry at night. I think it is excellent news that Coco is taking on rice, and that should definitely help fill her little tummy and you will need less of the formula!! Are you mixing it with breastmilk? I think it is so great that she is eating so well for you, but please please please dont beat yourself up over the formula!! :hugs:

Bean--glad you enjoyed your week away, and Grats little Nate on cutting his first tooth!! :happydance: I hope things start to ease stresswise for you soon! :hugs:

Hello to all you other lovely ladies and babes!!

AFUS: Had Grace to the doctor last night and for the first time walked out without any prescriptions--no ear infections or chest congestion at last! Phew!! :happydance: She is still having a hard time with her teething, I can see a top one trying to come through, it is frustrating because she keeps getting bumps where the teeth will be, but then the next day the bump is gone and she has a bump somewhere else! argh!! We have worked some things out with daycare though to help her if she has a bad day while there (her teething issues seem to happen mostly in the late afternoon/early evening, but sometimes it is ALL DAY and can be rather exhausting!). 

We also tried stage 2 solids with her this past weekend (Gerber chicken and rice) and she loved it! So far it seems like the only thing she doesnt like is peas!

She is growing so fast! She is already waving hello and goodbye and can clap her hands. She also does a buttshake while sitting or standing when you play music, it is too cute!! We seem to have a little music lover in our midst! Still trying to get her tummy up off the floor, right now she just shuffles on her belly, but she can pull herself up and try to walk if you hold her hands. I just find these little milestones so amazing! 

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just droped in to see how everyone was getting alone. It's been mighty quiet in here wow! Hope everyones well!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Amber...things are still the same but I am just getting on with things and hopefully my dad will get over his crisis soon. Until then I am gonna get on.....

Well done Grace on stage 2 solids.

Hi everyone....

Imp I agree really quiet...where has everyone gone. X

Week Monday I am back at work....2 days a week. Am dreading leaving him. X


----------



## lilrojo

HI all been off for awhile.. 

Bryce is 4 months already.. where the time is going i just dont know.. did rice cereal yesterday for the first time and he loved it.. Drs today for his 4 month checkup.. 

Hope everyone is well.. wish i had more time to be on here.. lol ntnp starts nov.. maybe even earlier see how things go.. Told dh i wouldnt mind getting preg anytime after Bryce is 6 months at least.. but we will c..


----------



## milosmum

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA too! Getting ready for the return to work means my to do list is enormous and leaves little time for BnB!

Callum is doing well very nearly crawling he just can't quite figure out how to move his hands forwards and keep his belly off the ground at the same time! It is fun to watch him although I am sure I won't love it so much once he is mobile and nothing is safe! 

I hope all the bumps and babies are doing well x


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies!! :flower:

Imp--hope you and little Alia are doing well!

Bean--good luck with returning to work, I know it is going to be hard! Are you placing your little man in daycare or with family? Either way, it will be hard, so I will be thinking of you. :hugs:

lil--happy 4 months to little Bryce, I just love your pictures of him and his big sister on FB, you have such a beautiful family! I can't believe we are already into the summer and soon will be thinking about NTNP with fall/winter just around the corner!!

milos--glad Callum is doing well and Grace is the same with her belly. She has really just given up on trying to crawl and is focusing on walking. She actually gets mad now when we put her on her tummy and instead tries to crawl up on things to stand! 

Hope all of you other mommies, babes and bumps are doing well!

AFus: Grace is doing very well! She turns 8 months on Thursday, I can't believe it! We got her a little walking toy that she can crawl up on and push around to help her learn balance and how to walk. The wheels go way to fast for her though right now (she will fall flat on her face), so for the moment we are just practicing standing and holding onto the handle!

She is also doing soooo much better at daycare! She isnt crying all day for me like she was and is learning how to play on her own and entertain herself. I think it was really hard there for her for a while because she is the only 8 month old in the daycare at the moment. All of the other little ones are either a couple of months ahead of her (and walking/crawling) or 3 or so months back (so very immobile still)--so she probably is a little frustrated witout someone right around her age to play with. We are upping her to 3 solid meals a day, and she is taking to that very well! 

We also finally bought a new car, a small SUV (one of the new 2013 Ford Escapes) and traded in our Mustang. There were some tears over losing the Mustang, but we definitely did the right thing! Grace's carseat fits so much easier in the SUV and it is higher up so she can see out the window and we dont have to break our backs putting her in and out. I also am a lot more relieved as she is much more safe there than she was in our smaller sedan that we had been using. 

Only frustration we are having right now is we are "still" co-sleeping--at 8 months! Grace and I really need to get on the ball and get her in her crib. That is my task for this month, getting her sleeping in her own crib by 9 months, wish me luck!!


----------



## milosmum

amber - good luck with the cot sleeping, I am sure it will mean a few sleepless nights but you will get there in the end. i am sure that you will get more rest if she is in her own cot x


----------



## shelleney

So sorry I haven't been around much. Have been reading, but no time to reply.
Im back at work, and Freya is keeping me very busy.
Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies sorry i have been away!! I have been super busy. Jessica is getting soooooo big!! she can roll over both ways and is trying soooooooooo hard to crawl but she only gets up on her knees and rocks back and forth. She is finally weaned and is loving her grub haha!!

Hope all is well with everyone xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

These babies are all growing soooo much. Milo and Sam am with u on the shuffling and rocking backwards and forwards thing...exactly what Nate is doing.

Amber....I have got Nate in his cot...I really felt that he needed it as he is not great at co-sleeping he likes his own space. However the irony is that the eldest has finally gone in his bed, but the 4 year old...mmmmm yep still co -sleeping. Good luck with it hun. X

Nate is going to be looked after by mil and mom for few weeks then will be going into nursery where I work in September. X


----------



## Beanwood

ooppppss Hi shell and everyone else.

Hows work going Shell. X


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Amber and i know.. 5 months till we are officially ttc again, and 4 till we are ntnp.. thats what november will be.. ekks.. crazy..

Bryce is eating cereal once everyday and loving it.. cant wait for all the rest of the fun.. :) Cant believe your babies are seriously 8 months old.. wow where did that time go.. 

Amber are you officially ntnp in november then too or waiting a bit..and naughty naughty on cosleeping.. i did it with my first and she still comes into our room to sleep.. she is almost 3.. bryce has been in his own crib for quite some time.. 2 months i think and he sleeps better and so do i.. he sttn :)

So as for me, headed back to school in august.. starting out slow, just online courses for now.. till im done with kids and they r growing.. :) will prob take a semester off for baby lol.. Just 2 classes, and eventually in about 5 years transferring to other school for the real deal program of Sonography.. :) Im excited.. waiting on what tuition will be though first.. blah.. 

Besides that we are enjoying life to the fullest.. :) Cant believe how fast time is going.. seems faster now with 2..


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Bean. Work is awful, I hate it. I miss Freya so much. Oh well, only 9 days left (Weds, Thurs, Fri for the next 3 weeks) then off for the Summer holidays. I so badly want to be a SAHM, but we cant afford it. I just hate leaving her.

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry I havent been in touch, struggling to find time with going out to work, keeping up with the housework, playing with Freya, and finding time for me+OH.
Freya is finally STTN consistantly now. Thought it would never happen! So at least im not tired at work. But it does mean she has less sleep in the day, as she doesnt need it. I used to use her naps times to get the housework done, so now Ive gotta do it in the evenings instead = no "me time".

Lil and Amber - how exciting that you may both be Pg again before the year's out! Brave ladies! lol.

All the ladies with rockers/near crawlers - isnt it fun to watch? Freya does it too, and will be crawling any day, Im sure.

Grey/Sarah - how are you preggo ladies? havent heard from you in a while, hope you are well. 

Anna - you must have had your little girl by now! Cant wait to hear an update from you! Hope all went well!

Sparkle/Grand - how are you both holding up? Still thinking of you both.

Amber/neffie - I have so much respect for you both for working full time and putting your babies in daycare. Im struggling so much to work just 3 days, and leave Freya with my family. Well done both of you.

Hi to everyone else. I seems so quiet in here now, which I totally understand. We are all so busy with our babies. But I do miss our regular chats. Hope as our babies get more independant, we can find time to come on here more often.

xx


----------



## Beanwood

aw shell i know what you mean. I am back monday and dreading leaving nate, feel sick at though tbh. big hugs hun. x


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for tomorrow Bean. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Freya started crawling last night! And proud Mummy and Daddy were both there to witness it! (my big fear was that she would crawl for the first time while we were at work!)
Let the fun begin!!!

xx

How was your first day at work, Bean? Was thinking of you xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Shell only just had chance to get on. Thank you for thinking of me. It was ok but as you know have to make yourself accept it as got no choice. If truth be known I would just love to be a housewife and look after my kids. I can't though...xx

Nate was fine though so that is great .

Well done Freya that is so exciting. Nate is kinda rocking on his knees at the mo. 

Would love to accidently get pregnant as my dh has said no more. Is that bad of me..XX


----------



## shelleney

Glad your first week back at work went well, Bean. You're right, there's no point in dwelling on it, you've just gotta get on with it. Glad Nate was ok though. Did he go to daycare, or did he stay with family?
I would love to be a housewife too. shame we can afford it. 
Erm...I dont really think its fair to get pregnant "accidentally on purpose". I think it would be better to try to persuade DH to come round to the idea. I'm in the process of trying to convince my OH that we should give Freya a sibling (in a few years time), although he says he wants no more). However, I would feel too guilty to trick him into it.

xx


----------



## Beanwood

My MIL and Mom had him Shell...but in september he will be in the nursery at the school that I work at.

Was just having a moment shell Stupid of me really to put it in post ....I would never trick him into getting pregnant. Just thought if it did happen like proper accidently. Not likely though as took us 3 year to get preg with Nate. Its funny though as he said that he would go no where near me until he had the snip but then all of a sudden happy to use withdrawal...his idea not mine. I said to him you do realise that this is not absolutely safe...mmmmmm seriously though I know that we are not having anymore but do have moments when I feel sad about that and I think that going back to work and Nate growing so fast has made me realise how quickly it has gone. XX

Hi all..X


----------



## shelleney

Aww, its great that Nate is staying with family at the moment. But it will also be good that when he's at nursery, you will be so close by. It's nice to be able to visit during your lunchbreak. I do that with Freya, as my Mum and Gran both live near my work.

Oh no, I wasnt accusing you of tricking your DH! sorry if thats how it came across. If you're using the withdrawal method though, its likely that an accident will happen anyway! and if your DH is so dead against having another baby, he shouldnt be silly enough to rely of such an unsafe form of contraception! lol. good luck with that accident!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. 

Sorry bean that your dh has said no more.. mine has said that after we have one more that we are done.. hope i feel content at that point.. thinking i will.. :) One more and our family will be complete.. but still leaving the door open to the future.. :)

Hope your all well.. Bryce rolled last week.. so thats exciting.. time is flying.. TTC for no 3 starts i hope in the end of oct-beg of nov.. waiting to talk to the dr at my annual in september about it all.. :)


----------



## shelleney

Well done on the rolling Bryce! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies,

Its been a while since I posted but I have been checking in to see how everyone is doing and of course I have some of you on FB so its lovely to see updates on there too.

For the ladies back at work, you have my sympathies, I feel very lucky to be at home with Georgie still and really enjoy it but I admit I have my moments of "is this it?" especially when she's having a whingey day!! Then I'd gladly pop off to a job haha! Seriously though I can imagine it must be really hard to leave your LO's when you dont want to. We'd originally planned for me to go back to work in September but now I have my redundancy money I am hoping for January. My problem is I have no idea what kind of job to go back to?!?! I was a senior finance manager when I left but I dont have any interest in that kind of role or level anymore, I just want something local and part time but of course then the money drops dramatically. I'm just keeping my eyes open at the moment in case my perfect job miraculously pops up and to keep my sanity I am doing a little waitressing for my mum and dad at their restaurant which I really enjoy!

Other than that things are good. G still cant quite master crawling forward but gets herself where she wants to be eventually. She loves being on her feet now and walks quite well with us holding on. She said dadda a couple of weeks ago and is kind of saying mama now but generally when she's upset/tired. she's been teething (AGAIN!) these last couple of weeks and one of her top front has cut thru just waiting for the other and the one next to it to make it 8! crazy! I can honestly say its not as bad as the first teeth she got but it still gives her pain and I dont like seeing her upset :(

we are off to centre parcs on Monday for our first family holiday, fingers crossed for good weather!!! 

much love to all ladies, babies and bumps!! xxxxx


----------



## milosmum

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is well!

Kizzy - lovely to hear from you. I watched Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy last night and it made me think of you and G!

Lil - well done Bryce on the rolling it took Callum ages to master it!

Bean - glad you and Nate are surviving the return to work, and you too Shell.

I am back at work on Wed and slightly dreading it but atleast its only 2 days a week to start with! Callum had his trial day at nursery today and did fine and he is back in tomorrow for a couple of hours then he is there from 8am til 6ish on Wed - poor lad it is going to be a shock for him! Thankfully his Gran is having him on Thursday and he spends lots of time with her.

Callum is crawling really well now so nothing is safe any more (I rescued him from the dogs food and water bowls twice today!) Still no teeth but he seems to be teething again - just wish they would appear and give us a few days rest before he starts with the next lot!

Hope everyone else is well, bumps and babies xxx


----------



## Beanwood

well done Bryce on crawling. Thats fab and Callum for crawling.

Kizzy have a fab holiday.

Oh shell sorry hun I didnt think that ..but felt bad myself .. was worried had come across as a selfish cow.

Bing totally honest though..3 is fantastic and har work so am very amazingly content with my boys...including dh. I seriously think that we should stop withdrawal because the reality of another one ...money, car, work etc..... have to be realistic and think about the lovely boys I already have. Like i said before i had stopped ovulating after james so would imagine that is the case now. Have to honestly think though how we feel if we got preg again though. Was talking to a lady at work about it today as someone at work just announced they are pregnant..she said the same as me..but tjhink i would feel the same after 10 kids. LOl just don't want them to grow up. XX


----------



## shelleney

Kizzy - wow, Georgie is really growing up fast! cant believe how many teeth she has, and that she is walking well with support. Good luck on trying to find a suitable job, hope the perfect job just jumps into your lap! Its great that you can wait til January though. Hope you have a wonderful first family holiday!!

Milos - Good luck for your first day back at work tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Glad Callum is getting on so well at nursery. Hope tomorrow's long day isn't too much for him. Great news on the crawling! I hope Callum's teeth finally come through, to give him (and you) abit of relief.

Bean - I think whatever will be will be. If you're meant to have another baby, you will. In the meantime, enjoy your 3 wonderful boys. Good luck.

AFM: Freya is doing great! She started crawling last monday, and now nothing is safe! She keeps crawling over to our houseplant and eating the leaves! She will grab and throw anything that is within her reach (including my laptop! oops) We have had to put a safety gate over our kitchen doorway, as she was crawling into the kitchen whilst I was cooking. We have also had to lower the matress on her cot, as I caught her trying to climb out the other day! 
Freya's 3rd tooth has finally broken through! its on the top row. We have also just moved into a forward-facing carseat, which she loves. She is getting on really well with my Gran, Mum and MIL while Im at work. Only 6 more working days til the Summer holidays!!

Hope you are all well :friends:

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell...Thats so exciting but a very busy mommy keeping up with Freya I bet. XX


----------



## sparkle

Aww ladies lovely to read your updates!
Big news for us Emilia had her baptism on Sunday, turned 5 months and started crawling! She really is keeping me on my toes. Catch up soon. No sleeping at the moment and I'm cream crackered!!


----------



## Beanwood

wow crawling at 5 months thats fab....Great to hear from you. X


----------



## shelleney

Lovely to hear from you, Sparkle. Think of you often.
Wow, Emilia is a child prodigy! Crawling at 5 months is amazing! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow crawling at 5 months - no peace in your household! Its been chaos here since Callum started crawling (only a few weeks ago) and he is pulling up on the sofa and stairs already!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies!! I know I have been away for a couple of weeks, and I apologize, it has been so busy for us with summertime activities, work, and a baby (as I know you can all relate!)

Congrats to all the mommas and crawling babes!! Look out world, we've got Femmes babies on the move!!! :winkwink: 

I promise to catch up properly with everyone this weekend when I have time. I somehow managed to get myself recruited to bake cookies for a co-worker's daughter's wedding on Sunday and then I have to prepare for my counsin's baby shower next weekend (she's having a girl! :flower:), followed by a weeklong In-law invasion, so we are quite busy!

Grace is doing great. She has cut her first tooth on the bottom left and she has another I think starting to break through up top on the left as well. She refuses to try and crawl (although she can pull herself up into a crawling position) and instead insists on trying to walk. Apparently, according to my mother, this is exactly what I did at 8 months--I totally skipped crawling and was walking by 9 1/2 months. So it looks like Grace is going to do the same!

She is saying DaDa constantly now, and has added "Ah Dahn" (All Done) to her vocabulary when she is done eating. Like Kizzy's G, she only sort of gets Mama out when she is upset or tired and is crying, lol. 

She is doing fabulous at Daycare, no separation anxiety incidents for going on a month now *knock on wood*!

Update on my best friend--right before the 4th, she was measuring 8 1/2 weeks with a good strong heartbeat, so I am very excited for her!

Will add more this weekend and catch up, glad to see so many of you and your babes doing well! 

:hugs: and :kiss:!!


----------



## shelleney

Wow, Grace is doing so well with her walking and talking! Go Grace! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Vixmar

HELLO!!!

Sparkle i cant belive u have a crawler at 5 months thats amazing! What a clever girl!!

Sorry ive been mia for almost 5months!! I will catch up on post but thought id have a quick peek as i remembered!!


I cant belive how many crawlers we have, and Kizzy G is walking!! amazing!!

We have flagged up a problem with Libby legs, the HV hasnt said alot other than she will come bk in a month to check them again as she sticked her bum out when shes held up on her feet and will not place her full foot down, may be nothing hope so anyway!! Also no crawling, she hates been on her tummy and is shuffling on her bum so i think she doesnt think their is much need to crawl and she can move all she wants on her bum lol 
Got so much news but to cut it short she is milk intolarent! and has finally cut her first too teeth!!
Will msg again soon hubby just brought me food! he he 
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

So many growing babies! All getting big and crawling/walking - amazing!!! I remember your :bfp:s!!! 
I'm over half way now, can't believe it!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. not much new to report on my front lol.. my dd will be 3 tomorrow.. cant believe that.. bryce is 5 1/2 months old..rolling both ways and starting to get sitting down.. ntnp starts prob in oct.. ttc starts at earliest in nov.. :)

I start school next month too..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Have been reading but not had chance to post until now...

Lil...Happy birthday to your dd and sounds like Bryce is doing really well.

Grey ..21 weeks ...wow...over half way.


Vix..Hope that Libbys leg is fine

Amber Thats great news that Grace is so settled at Day care

Hi everybody else...Shell, Sparkle, Milo, Sam........everybody.

Nate is doing great......Crawling, pulling himself up to standing.....getting a right little character. I am on holiday from school at the moment so enjoying time with boys...X


----------



## shelleney

Hi all. I dont get on here much anymore. But i try to get on facebook every day if possible.

If anyone would like to add me as a friend on facebook, please pm me on here, and i will tell you my real name. lol.

Glad everyone is doing well. Lovely to see you on this thread, Grey. its where you belong :)

xx


----------



## Beanwood

Wow...really quiet in here. I hope everyone is ok ...obviously very busy though. XX


----------



## shelleney

Just really busy Bean. Dont know how other mums do it - working full time, running a home, and trying to be the best mummy I possibly can. It seems impossible! :shrug:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Extremely busy with summertime activities, work, and now a moving and shaking 10 month old!!! I hope all of you are doing well! I have been keeping up with some of you on facebook. Like Shell said, send me a note here and I will get you added there, I would love to keep up with all of you!!!

Hopefully after summer things will calm down. I can't believe I will be preparing to do this wonderful journey all over again in just a few short months!!!

Much love to all of you ladies!!


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA but it seems I am not the only one!

I quite agree that trying to be a working Mum is hard work, my life now seems to be permanently organised chaos (and quite often just plain old chaos!)

However I am loving being back at work and using my 'vet' brain again and having a break from being just mummy. Callum adores nursery and has one day a week with his grandparents too which they all seem to love! He is a right terror now. Constantly on the go, crawling very quickly, climbing the stairs pulling up to standing and cruising the furniture. I have to make sure we do active things every day to wear him out or he just does not sleep very well! Still no teeth but it does not stop him eating like a piggy - some days I can't seem to fill him!
Dh and I had our first weekend away without Callum last weekend and it was heavenly to have lie ins, dinner out and time to ourselves but I missed my wee man so much too! 

I hope everyone else is well, enjoying your babies and bumps. I can't believe some of you are nearly ready to TTC again - I think it will be another year or so before we try again! How are our pregnant ladies doing - when are the next lot of babies due?

xxx


----------



## shelleney

Just got back from our first ever family holiday. We spent 3 days by the seaside, and it was lovely (even though Freya was poorly for most of it).
OH and I are off to a wedding reception tomorrow evening, without Freya. She is staying the night at my parents house. It will be the first time we have ever left her overnight, and we are nervous. But we are also looking forward to a night celebrating with family and friends - and our first ever lie-in since we became parents!

Think we only have 2 preggo ladies now - Sarah and Grey. Still waiting to hear back from Anna, whose baby was due last month. But soon we will have 2 new preggos on our books - Amber and Lil! How exciting!

Hope everyone is doing well :)

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

Good to hear from everyone it sounds like we are all busy with our little ones, I can't believe they are coming up to their first birthday, what is everyone doing for it and buying?

Callum sounds the same as Georgie, cruising, speed crawling and climbing the stairs, it's fun but madness and exhausting I am shattered most nights when she goes to bed!

I am still not working but about to start looking for a new job so georgina starts nursery 2 afternoons per week next month to settle in and as much as I love being with her I am going to cherish having a few hours to myself a couple of days a week I can tell you!!

Shell did you start your new job?

Xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Babies all growing up so fast! 
Is there really only 2 of us left pregnant?! I'm nearly in 3rd tri already, can't quite believe where the time has gone! I read more than I post on here and you're all WAY ahead of me! Love seeing the pictures :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Grey ...wow 26 weeks.

Kizzy..good luck with job hunting and leaving georgie in nursery

Shell..hope your night out was fun.

Milo..Thats great that you have enjoyed going back to work.

Amber...Hey hun not long still you start trying again then.

Hi everyone else...

Nate is fab 7 teeth and walking using his push a long walker. He is very cheeky and lots of fun. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all hope everyone is well.. 

Bryce is almost 7 months already.. ekks goingby so fast my daughter is 3 too.. time is going way tooo fast.. 

TTC countdown is on.. lol

Grey fab your 26 weeks already.. :)


----------



## Vixmar

Wow this thread is super quite, felt rather sad reading it :( what i once relied on to get me through the tough times of lose and highs of expecting again has dwindled to almost silence!
Hope you ladies are all well and babes are progressing well, the first couple of babys will be 1 soon!! 
x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone :hi:

I still follow your progress - but everyone is really busy with their babies so its quite sad to see how quiet it is in here now.

I unfortunately have just had another miscarriage - number 3 :cry:, it was very early so wasn't to traumatic to go through but never the less, another one. I've always had missed miscarriages so this one being natural was a bit of a shocker - but I knew it was going to happen as my HCG levels started to drop.

I have been through all recurrent miscarriage testing prior to this loss and every test I had came back 'normal'. The only surprise was that DH actually has Aligospermia (low sperm count) and it is considerably low. First test came back at 7.5 million and second (4 weeks later) was 9 million (normal is apparently anything over 20 million).
After the first low count, I started him on a cocktail of tablets and it did go up, so here's hoping its risen more since then. I can still get pregnant though so we're doing something right - I just need to be able to hold onto them, that's the issue.
I have now been referred for a uterine biopsy to check for Natural Killer cells, so waiting for a specialist to get back to me with a date for that.

In the meantime though, I fly off to Florida for two weeks tomorrow for a much needed holiday, so glad we had this booked after what this year has brought us so far.

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

New I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Hope you have a restful holiday xxx


----------



## lilrojo

New so sorry.. hugs hun.. 

Everything is well here.. soon gonna be ntnp.. Im excited and nervous.. but ready i think.. 

Bryce is growing a ton.. 7 months now and i cant believe it.. not crawling yet but soon i think and no teeth but soon on that one too.. he is great..


----------



## shelleney

Oh New. I am so so sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter how early you were, you still lost your child. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Try to enjoy your holiday as best you can :hugs: xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

New i'm sorry to hear about your loss!! I hope you have an amazing holiday.

Hi to everyone hope all is well!!

Jess is crawling well and is now trying to walk but failing miserably she also has 2 teeth :)


----------



## milosmum

New - so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you manage to get some rest and TLC on your holiday and your biopsies give you some answers xxx

As for us - all is well - still a toothless wonder but I am sure they will appear some time soon! Crawling like a pro and not far off walking but we have discovered the joy of separation anxiety which is a bit upsetting and disturbing his (and our) sleep a bit but I just keep thinking this is another stage and this too will pass!

Love to all x


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:
I'm working full-time now, so don't get a lot of time to come on here.
Freya turns 1 in a few weeks. No idea where the last year has gone?! We are having a small party for her, where we are taking Freya and 6 of her friends to a local soft play area. That should be nice.
How are all the Mummies and Babies? (Grey and Sarah, how are you and your bumps?)

xx


----------



## kizzyt

Hi girls, babies and bumps!

G is going to be 1 on Monday!! Eek! This time last year I was 9 days overdue and wondering when I'll ever meet my baby!!

She has 4 molars coming thru, poor love :( two have broken the surface and two just under then that's 12 teeth in 12 months! Wow!

She also started a couple of nrlursery sessions per week in advance of me looing for work, sadly it's coincided with teething and she's been v tearful therefore so have I :( I am sure it will get easier for both of us (fingers crossed). 5 steps on her own now but she much prefers to take a couple then throw herself in your arms, I think that's the "game" to her ;)

Love to all xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi Ladies! Finally had the time to check in here! Things are crazy busy with my little girl. We have established a good group of mom and bebe friends that we spend lots of time with socializing so thats nice. Alia is 10 months now and growing like a weed. She has 2 teeth, is crawling full force and soooo close to walking. She "speeks" mors intonations but you understand the works... "daddy, doggy, babay, whats that, and her very fave Oh Oooo" lol Loves to purposly drop things and look at you and say Oh Oooo its a fun game. lol I never have gotten her on a bottle. She Simply refuses. I have finally given up that she will ever take one and have swiched her to a sippy cup with a straw. which she gladly takes during the day. However I am still nursing her before bed and in the morning. 

Glad to see everyone else is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







Alia.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4









Alia (2).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry New to hear of your loss :hugs: I'm glad you're taking some comfort in the fact you can still get pregnant, I hope his count has gone up too for you - enjoy your holiday! 

I'm almost 30 weeks, can't believe it! Trying to get everything sorted now, last week of working full time and then will be 4 days a week until I go off on maternity :)


----------



## shelleney

Oh Imp. Alia is such a doll! 
Kizzy, cant believe G will be 1 on monday! Amazing! 

Anymore Mummies want to update us on how their Babies are getting on?

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi Girls!! I can't believe the first of our little ones is about to turn 1 year old soon!! Happy Birthday to G!! :happydance:

New--:hugs: hun, I was devastated to read of your recent loss, :cry: please know you are in my thoughts and I hope you get all the rest and relaxation you need while on your vacation. 

Imp--Alia is just gorgeous! She is really looking like her momma!

milo--sorry to hear about the separation anxiety, although the ladies at Grace's daycare say that is normal for the little ones to have this happen from time to time, Grace is going through a bout of it right now

Grey--Congrats on 3rd trimester and hooray for team pink!! 

Bean--wow! 7 teeth already! We are still working on our 3rd! Grace loves her walker too, I think she actually enjoys crashing into things with it! lol 

vix/sparkle/lil/shell/sam--I follow you all on FB, and I must say your little ones are so beautiful! 

I have made a promise to myself to follow up here more often! 

Our big news is that Grace took her first steps last Tuesday, just shy of 11 months old!! What knocked me for a loop was that by Saturday she was walking across the room on her own, it was that fast!!! We are so proud of her, but now rushing around putting things up out of babyreach, lol!!

And lil--I can't believe we are ntnp soon! I too am excited and nervous, but also feel ready to give Grace her little sister or brother! :flower: 

A couple recent pics:
 



Attached Files:







11mo3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









11mo7.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1









11mo6.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









SleepingGrace.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

It has been ages since I posted but I do always check in to see how you all are!

:hugs: New so sorry for your loss xx

Hope all you ladies, babies and bumps are well!

Indie is great, can't believe she will be one in a month! Where has that time gone!! Bella is loving being big sister!

Take care all xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy First Birthday Tinks!!!:cake:

Can't believe it has been a whole year!!!! Our little ones are growing up so fast!!!!

Bellas--so glad to hear Indie is thriving and getting lots of love from Bella!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. Happy Birthday Tinks.. :) hope your day is going great Kizzy.. cant believe she is 1 already.. seems like yesterday we were all ttc or pregnant.. 

We are not ttc till dec. but we are ntnp.. so anything can happen.. :) 

Bryce is doing great.. cant believe he is going be 8 months in 2 weeks.. he has been pulling himself forward some and been up on all fours.. so soon enough we will be on the move.. Went to the pumpkin patch the other day to get our pumpkins.. october already.. :) 

Grey so excited for you.. 

Imp-your daughter is beautiful.. 

Hoping everyone is doing well.. try to keep up as often as i can.. but with mommy job and school its harder..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

New I hope that you can try and have a much needed rest and recoup....big hugs hun.

Imp, Amber ....aw what lovely photos.

lil..ntnp...very exciting.

Shell ...you have gone back full time ...how that working for you? 

Sam, Milo, Sparkle.....hope everything going well with you......Nate is crawling aswell and standing but no walking yet.

Bellas - hi hun.

HAPPT BIRTHDAY TINKS......Amazing 1 .......Where has the time gone.....

Wonder how grand is?????

i Vix aswell.....

Well Nate is doing really well.....Quite clingy at the mo....Very funny and cuddly and growing very fast.

This was taken a couple of month ago...I must take some more recent photos
 



Attached Files:







new 1029.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--aww nate is such a cutie!!

Lil--good job Bryce!! You are right, he will be a mover and a shaker any day now!! I can't believe it is october already!

Vix--Happy Birthday to your little Libby!


----------



## neffie

New - I'm so sorry for your loss. :( I hope you get some much needed relaxation on your holiday.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

I can't even remember the last time I loaged on, it's been that long. I can't believe that the first group of babies have turned or are about to turn one :saywhat:. The past year sure has flown by. Hope everyone is doing well. Coco just turned 8 months, and is oh so close to crawling...

Will try to get on here more often...

Much love to you all! :kiss:


----------



## kizzyt

Morning ladies!!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, Georgie had a great day despite not being too well and hence very tearful and clingy bless her. Was so tiring, we had two parties and not much sleep but she got some great presents and it's nice to have some different toys to play with! She alsohad a brilliant "in the 
night garden" cake altho she couldn't have any as it had 
egg in it, but we enjoyed it 
hehe!



Got her 1 year check on 
weds (my birthday) so it will be interesting to see how she's getting on :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hi ladies!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL BABIES WHO JUST TURNED 1!!! how fast has it gone? 2 more months and jess will be 1 :O

Jess took her first steps the other day but seems she has given up on it for the time being!! I cant believe I am about to say this BUT I bought Jessicas christmas outfit lol i couldnt resist lol!!

Hi to ALL!!! :hi:


----------



## GreyGirl

Can't believe so many of the babies are going to be 1!!!


----------



## shelleney

Will send a proper message later, but just wanted to say thankyou to everyone for checking in. I miss you all so much, now that we are too busy to chat often. I loved it when we were chatting every day. Who knew we were gonna be too busy to chat, hey?
Love you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Shell... I know its mad isnt it...there used to be pages to read some days. 

Happy Birthday Libby. XX


----------



## bethenasia

Wow! It's been forever since I've been on here! Selah is doing fabulously at 7.5 months: Crawling, sitting up unassisted, rolling. She has one little tooth and, if her behavior is correct, another is around the corner.

And we're officially NTNP. :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilrojo

Great to hear from you beth.. :) were soon going to be TTC in December :) Im excited hope it happens quickly..

Happy to hear Selah is doing so well.. crawling.. bryce is trying to lol and he is almost 8 months


----------



## shelleney

My baby girl turns one tomorrow!! Where did the last year go??

xx


----------



## bethenasia

Happy birthday, Freya!:cake:

As for news from here, my NTNP seemed to work, I guess. I was feeling funny yesterday and thought maybe I was pregnant. I took an IC, thinking that it would probably be negative because my period isn't due for another week or so. I must have ovulated early. That test was positive and so was the next one.

I haven't told ANYONE yet, not even my DH. Hoooolllly smokes. My baby isn't even 8 months yet!


----------



## kizzyt

Happy birthday Freya you gorgeous little smiler!!

Beth - wowwwww!! Congratulations!! Amazing news, are you happy?? Xx


----------



## milosmum

Wow congratulations Beth! Brilliant news, hope you are feeling well and have a happy and healthy 9 months x

Happy birthday to all the little ones who have turned 1 already. Hope you all had nice birthdays! Callum had a little party with family and a few friends and had his first taste of chocolate cake which he promptly spat out and threw on the floor! Our house now contains so many toys that we are going to burst at the seams and if it carries on like this someone will have to buy us an extension for Christmas!

Hope everyone is well, bumps, babies and mummies and good luck to all those who are NTNP or properly TTC, you are much braver than me - I need a while longer until I do all this again!

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy 1st birthday to freya and grace and all the other los who are 1.. time goes too quickly.. 

wow beth hope all goes well.. brave woman at 7 months to be preg again.. were waiting till bryce is almost 11 months.. after christmas.. 

Bryce has been pulling himself forward some on his belly.. so cute.. soon we will be properly crawling.. love being a mommy


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 1st Birthdays :cake: to all our little ones who have and are soon turning 1, I can't believe how fast the first year has gone by!

Beth--contratulations!! so excited for you!! Please keep us posted on how you progress!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you hun!

Lil--gj little Bryce! I have been so enjoying all of your photos of your beautiful little ones on FB!!

milo--sounds like Callum had a fabulous bday! We did something similar with Grace, just a small get together of family and friends. And I hear you on the toys!

shell--happy Bday to little miss Freya!! I hope to see some pics of her soon!!

As for us, we are officially NTNP right now and actively TTC sometime in the New Year. I happen to be a couple days late at the moment, but am too scared to test, as it just may be a late month for me (my cycles are off as I was still pumping up until Grace's first bday!). Speaking of pumping, wow, I can't believe all the free time I have now, and not being married to the clock! lol

Anywhoo, here is a quick little photo of Grace at her party (and yes, I actually made the Toodles cake myself--pretty proud of how it turned out!!)
 



Attached Files:







Gracebirthday.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Aww great job amber.. cakes looks yummy!! oohhh test.. get back into the crazy poas :) were not quite there yet.. we were going but but dh wants to wait till after christmas.. which isnt too far off.. :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Beth that's crazy. Congratulations!! We're also NTNP but up until just now I've not gotten my cycle yet! Yes because I am STILL bf'ing. Only am and pm now. She drinks homo milk in a sippy during the day. Never did learn a bottle. I have no idea how to wean those feeds though....


----------



## kizzyt

Great pic and great cake Amber.... P's TEST!!!


----------



## milosmum

Amber - test test!!! Oh I love being back to these exciting days - but only for you ladies, its going to be atleast next summer before we even think about it! 

Also amber - what a fab cake, I am very impressed! I did a big chocolate number 1 for callum covered in white chocolate buttons and chocolate stars - more one for the adults than the kids really but you have coloured icing and piping and everything - where did you find the time!

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Going to buy the FRERs today and if no AF by tomorrow (I have no idea exactly how many DPO I am, I am jsut going by when my last AF was), will test. I will be shocked if I am pregnant, because we have only done the deed 3 times this past cycle, but they were around what theoretically was my O time, so anything is possible, and it only takes once, right? And oh my, I feel so unprepared, I have not been temping or opking or anything! Wasn't planning on starting any that for another AF or two!! :wacko:

It is also really hard to symptom spot at the moment because I just stopped pumping, so my breasts are sore, which is a side effect of stopping milk production (but also a sign of early preggo!). Plus I have been really tired, but with a 1 year old toddling around, that is pretty normal too, haha!

In any event, will keep you ladies posted!!

And thanks for the kind words about the cake--it took me an entire day to do it, lol! I used food coloring on white icing to make the colors and a piping kit for the decorating. I will say my grandmother did wedding and birthday cakes for a living while I was growing up, so I did have some pre-existing knowledge on how to do cakes, I had just never actually done one all by myself before!!! :flower:

IMP--I have been reading a lot about weaning off the breast and bottle--all the articles I read say that the morning and night feeds are the hardest to break and that usually the night/bedtime feed/bottle is the last to go, and that it just takes time and has to be done when both mommy and baby are comfortable. Hope that helps!

Love to all you ladies and babes!!!


----------



## lilrojo

ooh cant wait to hear amber :)


----------



## Amberyll23

ok, well, I bought the FRERs and, of course, because I really am just the impatient sort, so I caved and took one of the tests (curse them all for putting them in boxes of 2!) and, well...


Spoiler
:bfp: :shock: I am still a little shocked and in denial right now, but so happy too!! I called DH and he was fortunately not upset at all (I was afraid he would be as we had planned on waiting a little while!)


----------



## bethenasia

Ahhhh! Congrats, Amber!!! We're bump buddies!

Thanks for all the congrats. I am happy, just shocked. We weren't planning on seriously TTC until Christmas, but things came a little early. I'm actually kinda scared, too. Selah was born via c section so I'm hoping things are healed well down there for baby #2. I'm also nervous about having two under 1.5 years. I must be out of my mind....

I'm telling DH on friday since he's been on night shifts in a stressful job this week and friday starts a week off. That'll give him time to process this shock, eh? ;)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Omg, congratulations Amber and Beth, how exciting xx


----------



## lilrojo

OMG, congrats Amber.. happy and healthy 9 months... happy your dh was fine with it too.. were waiting 2 more months.. :)

COngrats to you to beth.. happy to hear your happy too..

Start up round 2 :)


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Amber - wow another bump already, what fabulous news and sooo exciting. Glad to hear you other half was pleased too. Have a happy and healthy 9 months and I can't wait to hear all about it x


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you all for your well wishes, I am still a bit in shock! I already have my appointment set with the MD on Monday to get the ball rolling. I am probably going to need a dating scan, etc. as I have done zero preparation (temping, etc.) for this one!! :dohh: I think my anxiety is all due to lack of preparation, I hate not being prepared!! But DH is happy (he told me I don't give him enough credit!), and that is a load off my shoulders for sure!

It is so surreal, Grace's 12 month check up is Friday, and then mommy is at the doctor monday to see about a little sister/brother for her! 

Beth--that is great that we can be bump buddies!! I too had a section with Grace, and am anticipating that I will probably have a section with this one as well. I also think I am already having the signs of GD again (which is actually why I tested yesterday instead of waiting until today). I ate a piece of birthday cake at work and got one of those "rushes" that I only got when I had GD. So, I am going to put myself back on the GD diet for now just in case. I am sure the MD will order the test on monday to see if that is for sure.

Good luck with telling DH on Friday, let us know how it goes!!

:kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great amber.. so happy for you :)


----------



## bethenasia

Amber- I'm Type 1 diabetic so I know how annoying the GD diet can be. :) 

I know I'll have to have another c section. There's no way a doc would let me try VBAC so soon. It's a huge risk for uterine rupture in my case. I can't get an appointment until November 7 to find out more and ask questions. This waiting is going to drive me nuts!!


----------



## kizzyt

Amber you little devil! Congrats Hun, that's fabulous news!! And anyway, no temping etc is good, how pregnancy is supposed to happen, just mother nature taking her natural course :)

Glad you and Beth can go thru it together, lovely for you both xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber - Wow so crazy. Congrats!

Makes me want to start actively trying for another one! lol Only I cant imagine being prego and still bf'ing. I'd really like to be finished with it... But Alia is just not. I'm kinda burnt out from constantly having to do both morning and night rutine ALL the time. I just want a night off. Just one... lol


----------



## IMPPEARL

finally got around to doing some good shoots of my bebe :) just thought I'd share a few. Weather permitting I'm going to do a cake smash for her one year bday soon too.
 



Attached Files:







Oct 2012 041-2sm.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4









Oct 2012 070-2sm.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









Oct 2012 082-2sm.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3









Oct 2012 183-2sm.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Imp, thank you for posting those photos, she is so beautiful!! And she looks a lot like her momma I must say! =)


----------



## lilrojo

aww imp she is soo cute.. :) cant believe how fast everyone's los are growing.. i remember waiting for them to be born.. now 1 and almost one.. Bryce is 8 1/2 months already.. less than 4 and we too will be doing our 1 yr bday.. :) im so excited.. he has started army crawling.. wont be long and he will be up and crawling and pulling up everywhere.. i love him soo much.. 

I have pinkeye.. stinks wont be contagious tonight at 5pm though so yay for that.. cleaning the house and laudry.. hoping to keep it to myself.. though i dont want it either lol.. def dont want my kids to get it.. 

Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow! Two of you on 2nd bumps already!!!! Congratulations ladies :D :hugs: 
I can't believe I'm 34 weeks now, feels so slow and so fast all at once, crazy!


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, its so great to log on and have lots of posts to read and catch up on! just like the good old days!

Wow, Beth and Amber, congrats! you 2 are sooo brave! im waiting until Freya in 2 and a half years old before i even think of TTC again. Good luck to you both!! :happydance:

Imp, Alia is adorable! lovely pics.

Ooh, not long now Grey!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Keeping my fx'd for you Grey that it is smooth sailing for you over the next few weeks and that your little lady is in your arms in no time!

lil--hope you are feeling better!

shell-- i agree, good to see everyone chatting in here again!

AFus: Grace had her 1 year checkup on Friday and is doing great! She is almost 24lbs, my little chubster, but doctor says she is healthy and to keep on doing what we are doing! =) 

I have my first apt. with the gynecologists office today. Hard to believe, but it is with the same md who saw me through my loss 2 years ago as well as my pregnancy with Grace! It still hasnt sunk in yet I dont think. I can't believe how fast this happened! 

On a side, I am out of town on a business conference in Denver later this week, will be gone 2 nights, meaning DH is going to have Grace all by himself, I am a bit nervous about it!! It is my first time away from Grace! Not sure how I, she or we will be able to handle this!


----------



## sparkle

Wow! New bumps already! Congratulations Amber and Beth. 
The LOs are all doing so great. I can't believe how many 1 year old we have now! Emilia is 8.5 months going on 20, she's trying so so hard to walk and just into everything.
We've had so much going on with us it's hard to know where to start. I've had a hysterectomy- I was diagnosed with cervical cancer a couple of months ago. Having radiotherapy at the moment. C turned 4 yesterday and we are moving house this week. Life goes on and I'm keeping positive for my babies...

Grey- good luck xxx nearly there now x


----------



## lilrojo

exciting amber.. happy to hear grace's appt went well.. we go back the 16th of november for bryce's 9 month..

and u can always skype :)


Sparkle so sorry to hear about the cervical cancer... hope your doing okay.


----------



## Amberyll23

My appointment went well, I have a dating u/s next tuesday when I am back in town to see how the little nugget is doing. Will give us an idea on an estimated DD.

Skype is a great idea, I just have to make sure that we get the internet connection in the hotel room!

Sparkle--so sorry to hear about the cervical cancer, you are in my thoughts and prayers, hun. :hugs: I hope the move goes smoothly for you and I know I posted on FB, but will say here again, Happy Birthday to your little man!

Emilia is doing so well! I bet she walks somewhere in her 9th month!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for the good wishes, can't believe it's so close! 

Sorry to hear that Sparkle, I hope your treatment goes well and you're feeling good in no time :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Cant wait to hear of your little girls birth Grey :) will be here in no time..

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

Bryce has learned to army crawl in a hurry now.. lol instead of slowly pulling himself around.. ahh best get to baby proofing.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Sparkle! Hon, I'm so sorry, wish there was more we could do or say, what a brave strong lady you are I had no idea. Massive hugs to you and your family, always remember we are here for venting purposes xxxx


----------



## milosmum

Sparkle - what a difficult time for you and your family. I hope you are managing to get plenty rest and TLC, I know how difficult chemo can be. Good luck with the house move I hope it goes to plan with minimal stress and you fell better soon x


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sparkle. I'm so sorry Hun. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care :hugs:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Back from Denver, trip went well, but glad to be home to my hubby and little lady!! They did get some awesome bonding time together, though. Grace used to always want to be in my arms if I was in the room, which made DH feel a bit left out. Last night she grabbed a book, went over to him, curled up in his lap and had him read to her. It was so precious, and he was beaming! He adores her so much, I am so happy to see her warming to him! (she may end up being a Daddy's girl after all!)

As for my second little nugget, I have my first scan tomorrow (dating scan since I have no idea when he/she was conceived! lol!) Hoping to see that little heartbeat fluttering away! Wish me luck!! 

Oh, and can I say that morning sickness, real morning sickness, SUCKS!!! I was able to avoid a lot of it with Grace (was mostly just some minor nausea), but this one is giving me all day, full on nausea! :sick:


----------



## lilrojo

aww amber hope tomorrow goes well.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck Amber xxx

G has croup :( poor little bubba :(


----------



## Amberyll23

Ultrasound went very well! Baby is measuring about 6 + 1, heartbeat at 115 bpm. All looking normal!! They gave me an EDD of June 28, 2013. Such a relief to go in there and see that little heartbeat fluttering away, it's all finally becoming real to me! :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sparkle - so sorry Hun, hope you are recovering well xx

Amber - congratulations, glad beany is doing well xx


----------



## lilrojo

yay amber thats great


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Kizzy, sorry to hear that G is doing poorly, I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## Vixmar

Hi Ladies!!

When did you all sneak back in!!

New- Ive only just cought up on sep threads, im sorry for you lose xx

Amber- Ahhhhhhh Crazy Lady!!! Congrats!! wow im really shocked, glad scan went well xx

Kizzy- Hows G this week?? recovering well??

Sparkle- Wishing you a speady recovery, hugs for you xx

Its so strange calling you all by nicknames when i know your real names via fb lol

Anyone i was fb freinds with i have had to delete my account due to personal/legal reasons and have made a new one, i havent just deleted you, will re add as i see your names pop up!!

Sorry if ive missed anyones new.

Libbys birthday went well and weve had afantastic family holiday in Spain this month, had a extremely difficult year and was such a much needed break!!
Im now back at work part time, i soooooo needed to go bk, i needed to be 'Vicky' again not just wifey and mummy, it was all too much for me altho i understand why people dont go back, i just need my space. ive got the best of both world atm,working only Tuesday and Thursdays!!
Libbys amazing, almost walking, climbing on everything and jumping off sofas, shes such a little stoppy madam (like me) shes got such a huge personality for a baby. 

We have decided our family is now complete. Andy will have his vasectomy 26th November, ive had my doubts but i have 3 lovely healthy children, and i cant stretch myself anymore than i am as our lifes are so full, and we are happy, i will now concentrate on bringing up my family as our babys days are done, i love pregnancy and all.... but Jess is almost 10.... god i dunno who im trying to convince here lol

Anway

Andys taken Jess and Zack to pics, and Libbys in bed, so time for ME
#

Lots of love xx


----------



## Vixmar

Some recent pics of Libby,
 



Attached Files:







libby 2.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0









me n bibs.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









libby 1.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Sparkle hun I am so sorry for what you have been through. Big hugs to you and your little ones.

Amber - Soo glad your scan went well.

Shell, Milo, Lil, Imp, Sam...Hi hope your los are all well.

Kiz - Oh poor little one being poorly. Hope she is well very soon.

Grey...Not long now .....Exciting.

Vix....AWWWWWW What lovely photos....What a Cutie.

Oh Have I forgotten anyone...I hope not.


----------



## Beanwood

Here are a couple of recent ones of Nate...Nasty cold so a bit snotty.
 



Attached Files:







new 050.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









new 052.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









new 053.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amberyll23

Vix--so glad your holiday went well and that you are enjoying your days back to work. I totally understand your desire to have a little "me" time--it keeps you sane! I adore your pics of Libby, she is so beautiful!!xx

Bean--Oh Nate is such a cutie--I want to pinch those rosy cheeks! 

As for Me: Morning Sickness has reared her ugly head with a vengeance!! I don't seem to remember it being this bad with Grace! I haven't thrown up yet, but ugh! it floors me and comes and goes all throughout the day!! Eating small meals helps, but I feel like a pig! lol I KNOW I did not eat this much with Grace, haha! Anyone have any tips they used? I'm willing to try just about anything!! :sick:


----------



## Beanwood

Amber - I had sickness with all of mine....last two it was all through the day and with Nate it started at whatever time I woke.....2.00 in morn....4.00 in morn....ugghhhhh yack. I used to sip fizzy water ...it definetly helped. Infact anything fizzy used to make me feel instantly less sick but didnt last long so was constantly sipping. Hoep that helps...if I remember anything else well let you know. X


----------



## Vixmar

Amber- Just a small thought, my freind Charlene had terrible sickness and it was extremely early on too, suprise suprise she had twins :) not sure if that would fill you with joy or terror!!

Bean-Nate looks such a happy chappy :)


----------



## milosmum

Vix - I have no idea what amber will think of your twins suggestion but it made me smile! Libby is such a cutie and I completely agree about returning to work its so good to have grown up time! 

Bean - Nate is gorgeous too a proper little lad! 

Kizzy I hope G is feeling better x 

Amber great news about your scan - there was only one bean was there? Xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks ladies, keep the advice coming! Bean--I am drinking ginger ale and yes, the fizzies do seem to help a little! 

Vix/Milos--funny you should mention twins! When I had my scan I made the tech promise she only saw 1 baby in there, haha! I was indeed afraid I was carrying twins! She assured me it was just one! Phew! Not that twins would not have been a blessing, I was just a bit terrified of the thought of handling 3 under age 2, haha! And twins do run in both of our families, so it was a possibility!


----------



## lilrojo

haha amber would have been lucky you 3 under 2 :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. Bryce will be 9 months in 2 days.. i cant believe it


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hi ladies!!!

Amber/Beth - Congratulations on your :bfp: and i wish you a H&H 9 months :D

Sparkle - I am so sorry to hear your unwell. I hope you have a speedy recovery and you will be in my thoughts.

AFM - Jess is "officially" walking she has be walking too & from the sofa's for weeks but she is now walking everywhere and all i can say is that it is TERRIFYING!! lol!!

I had major surgery about 4 weeks ago so thats why i havent had chance to get on here. I am on the road to recovery but still get a little pain now and again.

Hope all is well :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--your little lady is sooooo adorable!! I love the little movies you put up of her on FB!!! And way to go on the walking! Well done Jess! Make sure you get gates for any stairs you have, she will be climbing next!!

I hope you are recovering well from your surgery! I continue to think of you! :hugs:

Lil--Happy 9 months to little Bryce!! I can't believe how quickly he is growing, and into such a handsome little man!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks amber... 

cant remember what is your edd :)


----------



## Amberyll23

EDD: June 28, 2012

However, I anticipate a pre-scheduled Section 1 wk before (given my prior issues and likelihood of those repeating this time around!), so that would put us at June 21, 2012.


----------



## lilrojo

aww yay a summer baby :) I will hopefully be about 3 months behind :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Keeping my fx'd for you! Are you guys actively TTC now or still NTNP until the New Year?


----------



## Beanwood

quick news...nate took first step yesterday. X


----------



## lilrojo

Amber were not doing either yet.. dh decided he wanted to wait until after christmas to start ttc... so i agreed.. so waiting still.. this is my last month of not trying though so maybe by the new year i will have good news.. :)

Bean thats fab.. way to go Nate.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--that is so awesome! Way to go Nate!!!! :happydance:

Lil--cool, keeping fx'd for happy news from you in the New Year then!!


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, i'm loving the buzz in here! :dance:

Amber - great news on the scan and heartbeat. re: nausea. I had a pack of plain, dry biscuits in my bedside drawer. Before I even opened my eyes every morning, I would take 2 biscuits and eat them - lying down in bed. It helped abit. And I hadn't drank fizzy drinks for 10 years, but had cravings for them in pregnancy. Think it helped with the nausea too. Good luck!

Loving all the new photos of our gorgeous babies.
xx


----------



## shelleney

AFM: Freya is walking, and we are moving house. It's all going on here! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell: I know I had posted it on FB, but I will say it here too, Well Done Miss Freya!!! :thumbup:

Good luck with the moving, I hope it goes smoothly for you!! :flower:

Thank you all for the pointers on the nausea! I am trying to keep carbs and fizzy drinks around! I've managed to pack on 5 lbs already, :dohh:! Looks like this baby is fixed on me GAINING weight instead of all the losing I did with Grace, haha!


----------



## lilrojo

aww hope the move goes well Shell and yay for freya.. they grow too fast.. :)

Amber good luck with the sickness its always my best friend in pregnancy.. lol wait till you get a nice poopy diaper that makes you throw up.. happens to the best of us :)

Bryce is 17lbs 3oz.. he is getting so big.. super excited for him for christmas.. :) should be sooo fun.. he is cruising now with crawling, still army crawling but he is getting where he wants to be.. starting to pull up on stuff.. :)


----------



## bethenasia

U/S today. 10-11 weeks pregnant. Baby measuring 7weeks without a heartbeat. D&E scheduled for Friday. Yup.


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Beth!! I am so sorry hun! :cry: I know there are no words, but know I am thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

So sorry Beth xx


----------



## lilrojo

So so sorry to hear this beth.. know were all thinking of you..


----------



## sparkle

Beth, so so sorry. Thinking of you and praying for you xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely pictures :D They're growing up so fast! 
Not long til I pop now...can't believe it, she's nearly here! 

So sorry Beth :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Grey.. how are you feeling :)


----------



## Amberyll23

I was just thinking about you the other day Grey, I hope all is going well! I can't wait to see pictures of your little princess! :happydance:

AFM: Doctor's appt next week to set up my 1st trimester scan. I have not heard back from my GD bloodwork results yet, so I'm guessing maybe I was ok (or that they would have called me if I had failed?). Apparently they are going to be testing me for GD throughout my pregnancy as I may not have it now, but I could develop it at any time. 

Grace started her first official day in the Toddler room yesterday. I was so nervous for her, but she is doing so well! She is toddling around like a pro and chatting/babbling constantly. I still can't believe how fast our little ones grow at this age!


----------



## lilrojo

Amber i cant believe your 9 weeks already.. flying by


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone, :hi:

It's been quite a while (again) since my last post. Sorry, I haven't been on here as much as I'd like to, but I do think about you all. I just caught up reading on all the posts. 

Sparkle - I'm so sorry to hear of what you've been through. I hope you have a speedy recovery. :hugs:

Grey - Not long now! I bet you can't wait to hold your little princess. Hope all goes well with the delivery.

Amber - *CONGRATS!!* :) That's great news! H&H 9 months to you.

Beth - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you and your little ones are doing well.

AFM, Coco is doing great! She'll be turning 1 in a few months, still can't wrap my head around that. Motherhood has truly been the most amazing thing I have experienced, and I can't imagine my life any other way.

Until next time...

:kiss:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :)

Well, at my MW appointment today they noted static growth from 2 weeks ago, so off for a growth scan today - worried! 

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hope your appointment goes well! Thinking of you hun!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all goes well grey :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) All good, she's measuring fine and estimated to be 7lbs at the moment :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay grey that is fabulous.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance: Great news!!!


----------



## lilrojo

How are you feeling amber.. have you told anyone yet..


----------



## Amberyll23

Just you ladies, close family, my best friend and my boss (since I have appts scheduled off and such, he would figure it out sooner or later!).

We are waiting until after our 12 week scan to announce, like we did with Grace. I should have that scan set up sometime next week. As long as all goes well *knock on wood*, we should be announcing around xmas. :flower:

As far as feeling, I still have horrendous nausea, and I am still eating like a horse!! Plus my skin is just awful!! Totally opposite of how my pregnancy went with Grace!! It sure is true that every pregnancy is different, haha!


----------



## Amberyll23

Well, I finally had a dream last night about this baby. I dreamed it was a little boy that we named Jamison (we are not going to name our little boy that if we have a little boy, but I thought it was funny how you do things like that in dreams!). 

Obviously dreams could be wrong, but I did dream about Wyatt's late grandmother (whom Grace is named after) and Grace being a little girl when I had her, so I was excited to finally dream about this little one, kinda makes me feel good about the pregnancy in general!!

We honestly have no preference on gender. A little boy would be awesome for lots of reasons, but I also think it would be neat for Grace to have a sister so close to her in age (I always wanted a sister, and I have this crazy fantasy about them being best buds, haha!)

Guess we'll see!!


----------



## sparkle

Grey- great news about your scan

Amber- aww I love pregnancy dreams! I dreamed about cormack being a boy before he came along! I have to say I love having one of each.

Afm- my babies love each other so much! Emilia saves most of her kisses for cormack and he just loves 'helping' his sister. The other day I even caught him wiping her nose. It's wonderful. We finally decided on a school for C for sept which feels like a massive relief, he will go with oh to the school he teaches at (private, mixed, lovely!). My chemo continues I'm exhausted and nauseous, much like the first trimester!!

Lots of love to you all ladies

Beth- special hugs for you, how are you?


----------



## milosmum

Grey - glad your scan went well 7lb is a good size although they hugely inaccurate as I found out! Callum was supposed to be about seven and a half pounds and when he was born two days later he was only 5lb9oz! 

Amber - very excited to hear about your dream, I wondered if it could be a boy this time when you said your pregnancy was so different than with Grace! Are you going to find out the babies sex again this time?

Sparkle - C and E sound so cute together. Hope you are not feeling too sick and the little ones are letting you get plenty of rest x

Beth - so sorry to hear of you loss xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Pregnancy dreams are weird, yours sound about right Amber ;) 

Yeah, so less than a week until my EDD! Can't quite believe it, my Greyboy is settling in well after finally being back with us for a week, we've started Christmas decorating to get it ready for our family coming over Christmas day (hopefully!)
No major twinges or signs of labour yet, have some pain when I lie down at night sometimes, but sorted by sitting up for a while. I'm only just at the stage of having to get up once a night to pee and generally I'm doing really well, so I'm feeling very lucky to have had such a good pregnancy (bar the constant worry she's not moving enough!)....still only put on 7lbs so happy with that too :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--That is so sweet about how well your little ones are getting along, I think that is the dream of any mommy, to see their children grow up close to and loving one another. C is such a great big brother!! So glad that you have him set up in a good school, that has to be a relief!! I really hope you are feeling better and getting the rest you need! xx

milos--How is little Callum doing? I too am wondering if this might be a boy. A lot of old wive's tales say that you end up having the opposite sex of what you dream, but that wasn't the case for me with Grace (I dreamed girl, had a girl!). And yes, this pregnancy is so different--Grace really spoiled me, even with the SCH scare, the GD and all the visits to the doctor late in the pregnancy--my pregnancy with her seems like it was so much easier!! haha 

Grey--so excited for you!! Maybe you are headed for an xmas baby!! :xmas8: I think that is so wonderful that you will have family around and that you are feeling so well! And excellent news on the weight gain, that means you have probably lost weight throughout (like I did with Grace!), that will make things a lot easier for you!

Beth--still thinking of you, hope you are recovering well. sending my love. :hugs:

AFM: Had my 10wk appt today, got my 1st trimester scan scheduled for next Wed, the 12th. Will do the nuchal fold and the bloodwork. All of my initial bloodwork came back great, NO GD!! :xmas12: Huge relief!! I think the 40lbs in weightloss after Grace really helped. Of course, they are going to check me again throughout the pregnancy, I can still get it, but massively happy to have passed the first test!! 

I am still sick, bleh! Managed to get the tree and decorations up this past weekend though! :xmas9: Grace of course taught me that I went too low on hanging ornaments, so had to do some adjusting there!! I have also put on a whopping 10 lbs!! Doctor told me that once I am past the sickness, I should be able to slow down some, I sure hope so!! I would hate to put back on all the weight I lost! rofl! 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## bethenasia

I'm still here. Still hanging on. It seems harder this time because people expect me to just be thankful for Selah and to be glad that I wouldn't have to worry about two so close together. I'm not glad. I wanted two close together. It also doesn't help that I have close friends who just announced pregnancies, due around the same time I would have. I know you ladies understand.

But! this has made me MORE thankful and in love with my little girl (if that was even possible). And my husband is now 110% on board with trying again Feb/Mar. We're going to skip NTNP and go straight for TTC. Hopefully things will work out without a problem next time.

Thanks for your love and understanding. I don't know what I would do if I had not found you guys after the loss we had before Selah.


----------



## bethenasia

I changed my pic to one of S's Christmas pictures. I love how she's more excited about the cookies than Santa. That's my girl!


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Beth, Selah is so beautiful!! I LOVE that picture!!

I totally understand where you are coming from with your loss. I have already been told something similar by family/friends if my current pregnancy ended in a loss "Well, at least you have Grace, etc., etc.". They simply don't understand, especially those of whom have never experienced the loss of a child. My heart aches for you, I know how much you wanted this little one. :hugs: And yes, it is doubly hard when those around you are announcing pregnancies as well... that happened to me with my first loss, it was really hard. 

I'm going to keep you in my thoughts and prayers for your Feb/March rainbow baby. I'm hoping to see our Femmes family start filling up with more BFPs in the new year!! 

I too am so thankful all of us ladies found one another, and that we have managed to stay in touch when we can. I feel like I have sisters here to turn to when I need them! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## kizzyt

Amber great news from your tests, woohoo, well done honey, sorry you are still feeling sick :(

Beth I think people just don't know what to say and say silly things which to them make sense. Of course you are grateful for your lo we all are but it doesn't stop you wanting more (or not in my case!!). I hope you get your bfp early next year xx

Grey, it's so exciting, start banking that sleep girl, you are gonna need it haha! Seriously tho I am v excited for you!!

Hi to everyone else!!

As for us, all good here, no illnesses which makes a nice change and G's appetite is back with a vengeance! I find it so worrying when she doesn't eat :( she's pretty much walking full time now and being a little comedienne which is hilarious plus Neil
Has been off work a few days so we have had lovely family time :) the only down side at the moment is she keeps hitting us! She lashes out in anger when she doesn't get her own way, anyone else get this? How do you deal with it?!? Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Kizzy!! So glad G is eating well! We are trying to expand Grace's palate to something beyond cheese, cheese and more cheese! haha

On the hitting. Grace does not hit, but she loves to throw things when she is mad or she arches her back and lets out a scream, (scares the heck out of me sometimes, I get afraid that I am going to drop her!) When she throws something, I take her hand and politely tell her "no, it is not nice to throw," or something like that. Then I try to see if there is anything I can do to either distract her or address what is upsetting her. I am not sure if it is working, but that is what I try! I do know that our little ones are at an age where they will either hit, throw or bite, or a combination thereof to express anger (since they can't quite say "I am so mad because...",) so at least it is considered "normal" behavior. The key is trying to teach them that it is not the way to act now, so they don't continue with it when they are older!

Yesterday I had a very bad stomach bug, and Grace was home with a sinus infection--ugh! There I am hardly able to move and a rambunctious toddler on my hands! It was awful!! And I was ready to kill my DH--he still worked late (I was hoping he would try to come home early) and then got upset with me when HE had to take Grace downstairs in the middle of the night (she was fussing, but went right back to sleep when he took her down), and told me not to be so dramatic, that I didn't have to go to the hospital or anything---EXCUSE ME?!?!!? The man had NO CLUE!! He apologized this morning when he asked me how I was feeling and I said "obviously fine, I don't have to go to the hospital or anything..." rofl! I mean really, I'm pregnant with MS, a headache, dehydrated from this stomach bug, all my muscles hurt...I'd love to see him try to take care of Grace with all that! HA! :xmas18:

Sorry for the vent, felt good to get it off my chest though!


----------



## lilrojo

Men are very insensitive to us women and when they get sick total babies about it..


----------



## Amberyll23

You are so right!! I remember the last time he had a stomach bug similar to what I had (similar being just the bug, he was of course not 10 wks pregnant on top of that!) and he laid around on the couch for 2 days while I waited on him hand and foot!! I swear the man just thinks I'm Superwife and Supermom and that means I never get sick! lol 

I'm very tempted to plop Grace on his lap the next time he is sick and say "ok hun, Im out to the store for a couple hours, cya!" rofl! :xmas13: But I would not want to do that to Grace!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, wanted to say hi as I read but don't post, but am thinking I might start (if you'll have me) as the other thread has gone quiet now. Once again, I'm the only one left :dohh: feeling lonely :haha:

My only news is that I paid privately for a endometrial biopsy to check for NK cells and its cone back high. The upper level of normal is 5% and mine are 12.51% so it looks like that could be my issue. Of course I'll never know for sure but when I get my BFP next time, I'll be put on steroids until 12 weeks.

Really hoping that it does the trick as I'm so fed up of waiting now.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

New--Thank you for stopping by and PLEASE stay here with us in this thread!! It really has long ago ceased to be a "pregnancy" thread and is more or less now a "sisterhood" thread where we continue to share the highs and lows together, whether it be TTC, motherhood, loss, new pregnancies, etc. So you belong here with us!!! :hugs:

I am also soooo glad to see that you are finally getting some answers!! I hope and pray that this gets you on the road to your long-deserved rainbow baby!! Are you guys actively TTC now or were you waiting for your test results?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for the warm welcome Amber, it's good to be back :hugs:
Hope you are doing ok and the ms is not too bad. I've been popping in to check you and beanie are doing ok :hugs:

I guess the next baby is Greys - can't wait to hear that she has arrived safely. Good luck Grey :hugs:

Yes, we are still TTC, was told by the specialist I saw to continue.
Not sure if you know but it turns out DH has a low sperm count so could explain the length of time it takes after each loss. But having said that, we DTD once in the month before Florida and I got preg so I'm not focussing on that too much.
We haven't been having much :sex: lately as we've had a few relationship issues but we're working through them and I'm confident we'll get back to normal.
I think the diagnosis has helped us tbh as we now know there is something that can be given to me to 'try' and prevent another loss. 
I know it's not set in stone that it'll work as miscarriages are unknown for the most part but we both feel more positive about trying.

Ooh, I like it here - I'm settling in already :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Great to have you New honey and like Amber I'm pleased you got some answers, it's not all that uncommon to have a "helping hand" in the early stages of pregnancy, my friend saw a specialist after three losses and had to have steroids, pessaries, injections etc all thru her next pregnancy and now has a beautiful 13 month old boy. The doc told her "if you get yourself pregnant, i will help you stay that way" and it worked! So fingers crossed it can be the same for you :) I hope you get your relationship issues sorted out too, you're both under so much pressure it's bound to take it's toll! Lots of love to you xx

Amber men can be thoughtless donuts sometimes!!! I'm so like you tho, all about the sarcasm haha xx

Afm I had a job interview today and it looks like I'll get it!! Eek!! I also started a course so a busy day (probably hence why I am lying here wide awake at 2am thinking about a million different things instead of sleeping!).


----------



## lilrojo

Yay welcome over new.. we love to have you :)

So happy to hear you have some answers for you.. and hopefully this will be the key in keeping you pregnant.. I was on progesterone when i got preg and will be again this next time.. 

Love and hugs honey and happy to have you


----------



## Amberyll23

New--I am glad you guys are working out your relationship issues, like Kizzy said, all the stress and pressure you have both been under with the TTC, the losses, and just not knowing had to be soo much stress in and of itself. :hugs: And I am soo happy to have you here!! I'm hoping to see some more BFPs in this thread in the coming months!! :xmas12:

Kizzy--whoohoo on the job!! :xmas8: That is awesome!! Boy, with the class and G, and now your job, you are certainly going to be a busy lady!! 

And thank you all for the support with my frustrations at DH. I think he got the hint that I was not a happy camper, lol. He was a lot more understanding yesterday after work, lol! Grace is back to school and doing great. I am not sure if I told you ladies or not, but they officially moved her to the Young Toddler class back on November 26th. She is soo little compared to the other children in that room, it makes me nervous!!! (most of the kids get moved when they are 2-3 months older than she is now, but they let the kids go at their own pace, and she was ready at 11 months, but they kept her in the infant room until 12 months, lol). Don't get me wrong, I am so proud of her and how quickly she is advancing, but part of me is just so nervous for her. The toddler room is so busy and active and...well, LOUD, lol. I spent the first week crying all over again when I would drop her off!! Ugh, maybe it is partially pregnancy hormones, lol!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi New! Welcome back, I agree that this is more of a sisterhood thread, the other has gone quiet now. We're all at different stages here and yes, I'm next to pop - due today! Can't believe it, feels so long ago I found out, but no time at all too. 
I'm glad you're getting some help New, I hope the steroids work next time :) How's little Milo?

Hi Amber - I'm sure she'll settle and be fine - she'll probably be ruling the roost in no time with the big kids! Can't believe you're 11 weeks long with your second! Hope your MS goes soon and you can get back to enjoying pregnancy :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Due Date Day Grey!! :flower:

And thank you, I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is moving myself, my pregnancy with Grace seemed to go by much slower! I too hope this MS ends soon, I really want to enjoy some holiday food, darnit! lol


----------



## milosmum

Grey - Happy due date plus one! Did anything exciting happen overnight? Now when you asked how's little milo did you mean my four legged friend or has New got a milo in her family too? 

New - lovely to have you here and great news that your biopsy gave some results for you. Hopefully that will take the pressure off you and Dh and you can enjoy TTC again ! 

Amber - how's he sickness? Feeling any better yet? I am sure grace will settle into the big group at daycare soon and is probably less upset about it than you! Callum is now up in his feet and walking well so I think he will be swapping groups soon too but the big and little groups at our nursery spend time together first thing and last thing in the day anyway (during drop off and pick up times) so he should be fine with the change.

Callum's Christmas outfit arrive this morning what do you think:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1


----------



## milosmum

And just in case you were wondering here is he other cutie in my life - milo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Amberyll23

Omg, Callum's outfit is just too precious, what a cutie!! And your little Milo sure is adorable too! Glad to hear your little man is getting around so well. They combine the groups at the end of the day at Grace's school too, but usually they all go in to the infant room. I think it really is just me having the hard time. They have the kids visit their next room for a month before the switch, so I am sure she was much readier than I!

Sickness is still here but I think it is improving slightly. I was actually able to eat something other than a bagel with butter this morning!:thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for the welcome Lil, Grey, Kizzy and Milo's....

It's truly great to be here, although I would have preferred it with a :bfp: in tow, but hey!

Callum looks adorable in his Christmas outfit and love the pic of your Milo...

Here's my Milo in his Christmas outfit.... :haha:

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/BB532D92-E4EC-4484-825B-BF2EF585E875-691-000003A81AF48F11.jpg


----------



## milosmum

New - so yours is a four legged milo too! I love his Xmas outfit, we have a doggy Santa suit from last year just need to search it out of the cupboard ready to embarrassy poor terrier again this year!


----------



## GreyGirl

milosmum said:


> And just in case you were wondering here is he other cutie in my life - milo!

He's gorgeous! I have a soft spot for Border Terriers :) 



NewToAllThis said:


> Thanks for the welcome Lil, Grey, Kizzy and Milo's....
> 
> It's truly great to be here, although I would have preferred it with a :bfp: in tow, but hey!
> 
> Callum looks adorable in his Christmas outfit and love the pic of your Milo...
> 
> Here's my Milo in his Christmas outfit.... :haha:
> 
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/BB532D92-E4EC-4484-825B-BF2EF585E875-691-000003A81AF48F11.jpg

Gorgeous :D He's looking so grown up!

Well, I'm officially overdue :) Not too bad so far, here's me full term... 
Me @ 40 weeks exactly.

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/522513_10151181675923668_1786346243_n.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

New--omg, you should make an xmas card out of that picture of Milo, he is so adorable! Of course, I have loved him from the start, he is such a sweetie!

milo--you have to share any pics of your milo in that santa suit! 

Grey--you are simply glowing, that is such a gorgeous picture of you!! I hope your little lady decides to make her appearance here just in time for santa!!

hugs to you ladies!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> New--omg, you should make an xmas card out of that picture of Milo, he is so adorable! Of course, I have loved him from the start, he is such a sweetie!
> 
> milo--you have to share any pics of your milo in that santa suit!
> 
> Grey--you are simply glowing, that is such a gorgeous picture of you!! I hope your little lady decides to make her appearance here just in time for santa!!
> 
> hugs to you ladies!!

Thanks for your kind words about Milo, he is my baby and has healed a lot of hurt in our house. We've had him a year today and I adore him. He is spoilt rotten :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

You look really well Grey, going baby makes an appearance for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--Milo should be spoiled rotten, he is so darn cute and sweet!! I know how you feel about him, we had a beagle/basset mix (Dempsey) for 13 years and he was my baby! I still miss him so very much, :cry:. We have not been able to get another dog since, and it has been over 3 years now since we lost him to cancer. So give Milo extra snuggles and treats, he deserves it!! :thumbup:

Grey--hope to hear from you soon with your little arrival!!

AFM: Had my 12 wk scan today! Nuchal fold measurement was perfect, 1.5, well in range, so just waiting on the bloodwork to come back now. I have to say, this pregnancy continues to be totally different from Grace!! When we went in for her 12 wk, she was calm and resting and not moving around a whole lot, so we got the measurements really quickly and easily. Not this one!! He/she was bouncing off the walls and every time they would get him/her pinned down, he/she would kick or turn their head, it was kinda funny actually!! I definitely have a feisty one in there!!

As soon as the bloodwork comes back, if all is well, we plan to announce, I'm starting to get nervous now!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Aah, I remember you telling me about Dempsey, they make such an impact in your lives, they can never be forgotten. Maybe one day when Grace and the little one are bigger, you can get a dog again.
Excellent news about your scan, glad everything is progressing as it should. Can't wait for the official announcement, exciting!
Oh and I think you have a little boy in there-do you plan on finding out?

Will be giving Milo a big snuggle from you tonight :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Yes, we will definitely be finding out (DH and I are NOT the patient sort! haha) 

I have a scan pic, it is kinda blurry, but will scan it in tonight or tomorrow for you ladies! 

Everyone who knows thinks I am having a boy, my mother even told me that my pregnancy thus far has mimicked her pregnancy with my brother pretty much to the letter. I will truly be happy with either a boy or a girl, so many positives either way! 

And yes, our plan is to get another little dog at some point in the future when Grace and the little one are old enough to appreciate a dog and learn how to care for one. We always had dogs growing up, I think it is so important for little ones to be exposed to pets, whether it be their own or a family/friend's pet. We do still have our cat, which Grace chases around, "ki-kat, ki-kat!" ahha, he is so patient with her and will "herd" her from room to room and make her toddle after him--he is in for it though once she starts running! lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

I agree, I think children should have experience of animals growing up. We always had dogs and I think I'm a better person for having grown up with them. They are such good fun to have. In fact, I got a dog instead of a sibling (my mum was advised not to have any more due to I'll health) so at the age of six I got Rupert, a West Highland White Terrier and he was my soulmate, we did everything together and I can honestly say I never missed not having a brother or sister. He died when I was 18 and left a sizeable gap in my life.
6 months later, we got Bonnie, another Westie-she was so gentle, the complete opposite of Rupert.
She died just before I left home at 28 (I know, a late developer eh!)

It took me 8 years to convince DH to let me have a dog but Milo was worth the wait :winkwink:

Sorry I could talk about my baby all day long :blush:

Can't wait to see your scan pic, can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks already :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Grey- just seen your little girlie!! Congratulations!! 
New- welcome! This is a thread of wonderful support. X
Amber- wow your pregnancy is going so fast! Congrats on a great scan. E was like that at her scan, never still!! 

Sorry it's been a while ladies, time keeps passing me by. I can't believe Emilia's first Christmas will soon be upon us! My treatment continues, nothing new to report with that. E is now walking! Only a few steps at a time at the moment but I know this phase will go so fast!


----------



## milosmum

Ooh exciting! Has grey had her little girl? What to know more.... Congratulations grey xxx


----------



## milosmum

Grey - just noticed your avatar photo - she is gorgeous congratulations xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Sparkle :hugs:

Congratulations Grey, Isabelle is gorgeous :cloud9:
Can't wait to hear all about her :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Grey, she is beautiful :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. Bryce will be 10 months tomorrow and its our anniversary tomorrow, 5 years.. wow time is flying.. 

My big news bryce has his first tooth through, and were ttc now.. :)


----------



## shelleney

Wow, where did the last 4 weeks go? Busy busy busy!!

Amber - happy 12 weeks! congrats on the scan. hope your bloodwork comes back ok. hope your sickness tailes off soon. mine left at 13 weeks.

Grey - congratulations on the birth of Isabelle! she's beautiful. can't wait to hear all about it.

Kizzy - congrats on the new job!

Beth - so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.

Sparkle - thinking of you during your treatment. Take care of yourself.

New - welcome to the group Hun. We are so happy to have you here. Hope to see a sticky bean for you in the new year.

Hi to everyone else!!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS GREY AND WELCOME LITTLE ISABELLE!!!:happydance:

She is gorgeous hun, so very happy for you! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!

I promise to post properly to catch up with the rest of you shortly, I have been at a CLE Attorney course all day and am now at the office trying to cram 8 hours of work into 1!! :dohh:


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations grey! Where is everyone seeing the pic??

Well done on your 12 week scan Amber glad all went well xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Doh! Just seen it in grey's sig!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. hope your all well.. just wanted to post and updated pic of bryce.. he is 10 months old today!!
 



Attached Files:







481427_543429515685936_936478696_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies! :hugs: Still surreal, can't believe she's here, crazy! Here's my current birth story....

So on Monday I was at home and my waters broke while I had my leg up on a surface to reach to clip my toe nails - weird internal pop and gush! 
Went to MLU to be assessed and while being checked internally more waters went and I was told I was 2cm - so the pains I'd had the night before were not from a uti it turned out I didn't have...but from early labour! 
So that was around 4pm I got checked (waters went at 3pm) and because I'd mentioned yet another bout of reduced movement they let me stay in that suite while I waited for triage or day assessment unit to have a space, they said the wait would be around 2 hours. 
During the wait the pains got stronger and I texted my husband to say he'd be starting his paternity leave. I hadn't got my hospital bag with me as I was expecting to get checked and then come back 2 days later for induction if it didn't start...oops! 
So I decided to sit on the ball and rock, well, more water gushed! I only had on jeans and they were soaked...I peeled them off and when my husband arrived I was just in my maternity top, socks and shoes! 
The pains steadily and quickly got worse and quicker - I went from 3-4 minutes apart to about a minute quite quickly. A midwife came to check me and said I was in labour and wouldn't be going home...they checked me around 8pm and I'd got to 4cm! 
I was asking to go in the pool at this point, but they delayed me because of being monitored and I said I couldn't sit still for the 20 minutes, I needed to move...thankfully they understood - let me get in the pool and simply did a doppler every 15 minutes with me in the water, I got some g&a as well and although neither the water or gas took away the pain, it certainly helped. In between contractions I floated on my back and dozed, I was spaced out but not hallucinating thankfully, just enough that I could be somewhere else when I wasn't needing to focus. I spent the majority of the time with my eyes closed. I did ask for the epidural a few times, but once they said I'd have to get out the water I said forget it - the water was my home :) 
At some point the pains got a fair bit worse and my body started convulsing in the water as it tried to push the baby out. I wasn't in control, but thankfully wasn't shouting or screaming, just grunting with the effort. They said I pushed for around 49 minutes. Felt like longer, but at least it was productive. I pushed on my back floating as it was the only position I was comfortable in, unfortunately it meant her head went around the bend a few times. I have heard of the "ring of fire" before, and thought it would hurt and sting - I had NO IDEA it would sting/hurt that much! It really really hurt, but the midwives kept me calm and talked me through it, she stayed there a moment and I did some small pushes, then my body took over and did a big push - I think that's when I tore :( Her head was out and I could see a tiny head with really dark hair - husband said after I did indeed 'look like a playing card'...the next push or two and she was out, into the hands of a student midwife and push straight onto my chest. We floated there for half an hour, her just staring at me and although there were 3 midwives there they just waited by the pool talking to us and they hadn't shouted PUSH or anything, just quiet encouragement, they were lovely :)
Then after around half an hour, my placenta still hadn't delivered and I allowed the cord to be cut, Daddy did it and had a cuddle while I tried to push out placenta. Over an hour after the birth and nothing, I don't think I had any push left. I'd been in active labour for 5ish hours and it was early morning...so tired! 
They gave me the injection at the hour mark and nothing...they had to do a manual evacuation which hurt as much as delivering the baby! I think I made the same sounds, and I sucked a lot on g&a...then the midwife examined me and I'd got a 2nd degree tear :( I then needed numbing and stitching up...it was the weirdest thing, I could feel her stitching, but couldn't feel the pain, it felt like a corset being done up! 
We then got taken to another room to sleep/recuperate (I was the only person giving birth that night, so we were spoilt!). I didn't get much sleep, I have an irrational fear of SIDS and even now days later constantly worry when she's not in our arms. 
The next morning we had a nice breakfast and came home. We were back in hospital the next day though because the midwife thought she heard a heart murmur - thankfully no murmur but she did have low blood sugar because I hadn't been able to get anything into her :( This hasn't improved and she's still on mainly formula with whatever I can express, she gets too upset at the breast as she wants instant results...I'm going to a support group on Monday to try and get help. 
She doesn't like sleeping at night it seems, but in the day is very happy - gotta work on that. Loving motherhood even though I haven't slept more than an hour at a time since Tuesday, but we're in love with our little rainbow miracle :D
Sorry it's so long - it's basically a positive birthing story, just a few surprises.


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou for sharing your birth story with us. Your waterbirth sounds amazing. I would really love to have a water birth next time. You did so well to cope on just G+A. Hope your stitches heal quickly. And hope Isabelle starts eating and sleeping better soon. Take care Hun xx


----------



## kizzyt

Sounds wonderful grey, well done lovely!!! Hope the breast feeding gets better for you xx


----------



## Vixmar

WEll done Grey!! water birth sounds fab, Glad all went well x


----------



## Vixmar

Sparkle, I hope your treatment is going well and side effects are minimal and you can try enjoy xmas 

Kizzy- Well done on the job!!!

Amber- Glad scan went well and i saw Graces pic on fb today with the tree she looks so grown up more like a toddler!

New- Dont feel alone, at one point or another each one of us has felt that way and weve all suffered a loss and can appreciate how u may feel, im wishing 2013 will be your year for your sticky bean xx

lil- Wow congrats on the ttc!! im so broody ha ha

Kizzy
You spoke about G's temper, Libby i terrible!! she smacks and shakes violently until she hits the floor banging her head! she does have a 9yr old and 5yr old to content with toys etc so learns from the best!! i dont give into her paddys and i point and say 'no libby thats not very nice' and leave her to paddy (unless she could hurt herself or the other kids) i dont remmeber either of the other 2 kids having a temper like she does!! im sure itll pass ha ha ha hopefully!!


Nothing much to say here, Hubby had snip all went well.....

Off to bed night ladies x
 



Attached Files:







IMGP2300.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









IMGP2301.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks vix.. I hope not to be as broody if broody at all after we have our next, cuz it will be our last..

Grey wonderful birth story.. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Ladies!!

Grey--what a beautiful birth story, even with the bumps in the road, it was so beautiful!! I am so glad that you got your water birth!! Sorry to hear about the tear and the issue with the placenta, I really hope that you are able to recover from those quickly. Also, I hope the BFing improves for you, getting a consultant is definitely beneficial, I got one after Grace and she was soooo helpful!! The sleep schedule will get better, I promise, Grace was the exact same way when we brought her home. I just tried to sleep when she did (which was hard, because you end up deciding between cleaning up or sleeping and there isnt time to do both!!) I am so very happy for you hun, your little lady is an absolute doll!! What a fabulous christmas this will be for you all!!! :hugs:

Lil--Happy 10 months to your little man and :happydance: on the TTC, I hope to see some more BFPs in the coming months to join me!!

Sparkle--Good Job E on the walking!! :thumbup: I just knew she was going to be an early one!! And you are right, it does go fast! She will be toddling across the room in no time!!

Vix--Libby sounds like Grace with her temper!! Grace has a tendancy to throw herself backwards and scream--which is fine, if you are in a soft area like a couch--no so fine over a hard floor!! She has clunked her head a couple of times, the little monkey!! DH and I have been talking about this baby being our last, so I am sure I will be broody (I have always personally wanted 3, but 2 is probably more realistic for us) at some point. We have not decided if it will be me or he though that gets tied/snipped!! Glad your DHs went well!

AFM:

Well, I had to go back for another first trimester ultrasound this morning. Apparently the doctor who reviewed last week's screen was not happy with the quality of the pictures, so I had to go back to confirm the measurements. Baby was again bouncing off the walls, little hands and feet flailing around and his/her little mouth was opening and closing constantly--quite a little chatterbox I have in there, lol! HB was great, 167 (last week was 156), and Nuchal measured 1.5 again, just like last week. So all is well there. The frustrating thing is that I had to do my bloodwork all over again for insurance reasons (they will only pay for it if it is done the same day as the scan), so I still have to wait on that. But I have a feeling all will be well! I also am really starting to feel like this may be a boy. She did a "potty shot" and you couldnt see anything (too early), but the sideways view shows a flatter skull and what I think is a nub pointing up at an angle. I promise I will get scans up here for your ladies' opinions!!

Have a great day all!! :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh and Lil and Vix--LOVE the pictures of your little ones, they are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..stopped by the old thread and Amber and New convinced me to swing in and visit..sounds like everyone is doing great.
it's great to see some wonderful familiar names :) I have missed my bnb buddies..it's been a long journey for me. It's been two years since joining bnb..no baby..but over that, that we have been ttc..with two m/c and loss of left ovary and tube along the way..
*grey*...such a wonderful birth story..sounded very peaceful...
*amber* ..great news on the scan 

my update...took clomid 100mg this month after having been put on bcp for cyst..had two follicles this month..not really expecting a miracle at this point..have been focusin on running..i ran a 5k on dec 1st and am training for a 10k in jan. oh and have been in school..taking my last final exam tonight for this semester in statistics..yuk
i start the core courses for my bachelors degree in nursing.

only thing weird for me this cycle..and someone help me if you have taken clomid..trying to see what's in my head and what's clomid related..
bloat i know is clomid related..i feel like huge rotund pig..lol and nips soreness is post ovulatory from clomid..
only odd thing is i am 5dpo and..i triggered last tues..think i o'd on wed..so that's how i figured dpo..but today and all last night i have had the strongest af type cramps..i pray it's not af wanting to come this darn early..
I hope everyone is ready for Christmas..we are..just have to wrap presents..
anyway..i'll stop by more often..


----------



## lilrojo

Aww yay love welcome over... :) we would love to have you as well.. :) Def not just a pregnancy thread anymore.. :)

Fxed for you no answers on the clomid never took it.. but i pray this will be it for you.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks lil....i am hoping for a miracle but not getting hopes up to high


----------



## lilrojo

completely understandable.. but i have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--welcome welcome!! so excited to have the entire gang here under one roof so to speak!! :flower: I have no experience with clomid, but I do hope your symptoms are a sign of a sticky bean in there!! Keeping my fx'd double crossed for you and our other ladies here who are trying for 2013 babies!!!

I hope your exam went well last night. I always hated math in school, so I totally understand your yuck comment, haha! And that is so awesome about your running! I have never been much of a distance runner, so I am always in awe of those of us who do 5k, 10ks, etc., simply amazing!!!

Ok, I have attached 2 of my scan pics from yesterday. I think one looks girly, the other boy, so of course I am at a loss! rofl!! I don't care either way, I'm excited about having either a boy or a girl, so feel free to guess away!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby2FirstPic1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2









Baby2SecondPic2.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveanurse1

completely adorable scan pics..love it...

stats final exam went better than i thought...will get grade tomorrow i hope..
i am following a training schedule for my 10k ..so today i had to do 3.5 miles...boy was it rough for some reason. It was all mental..nothing too physically rough..lol
my training schedule is rough over all this week..2.5m tomorrow, 5miles thurs, rest day and another 4miles on sat..


----------



## shelleney

Welcome Love. Have missed you :hi:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

quick post....

Grey ...fab ...congrats....XXX

Hi to everybody....amber love your scan pics....love.....hi my lovely...so sorry not been in your journal for a couple of weeks. I have been poorly, flu, tonsilitis, sickness bug...one after the other..was in bed for about 2 weeks. Anyhow on the mend now..... Nate got his op tomorrow for his testicle problem. Grrrrrr...am bit stressed about it. 

Anyway...I will get next couple of days out of the way and then I promise to catch up properly. Love to all XX


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all.. :)

Amber loved the fb announcement :)

Love wow that is quite the scedule.. best of luck for your grade tomorrow.. 

I have my final tomorrow for psychology.. cant wait to be done :)


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*..good luck to you..i took psychology already..didn't care for it much..lol
*bean*..i hope everything goes well tomorrow..let us know how everything goes.
*shell*..thanks for the warm welcome...

got my chemistry final grade..it was a B...i'll take it..lol


----------



## Amberyll23

lil--good luck on your test, I am sure you will do great!

love--awesome grade on Chemistry! woohoo!! :happydance:

bean--will be thinking of you and nate tomorrow, I hope all goes well. Also hope that you feel better, especially with the holidays coming!!

shell--how are you doing lady!?!! you keep popping in but not updating us!! *foot tap*


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, so lovely to see so many updates - just like the old days, lol. 

Love, glad you came over and WELL DONE on your exam, a B is fab :thumbup:

Amber, loved your FB announcement and the pics are great. I'm no good with nub guesses sorry!

Lil, good luck in your exam :hugs:

Bean, hi - hope the illness is over for all of you, sounds rough :hugs:

AFM, not much going on, just trying to get ready for Christmas. AF due tomorrow or Thursday, no symptoms. Had the norovirus bug over the weekend so just starting to feel normal again now :sick:


----------



## lilrojo

Love I do not enjoy it either.. Im happily almost done.. one final left then im finished for the semester.. :) till Jan 14th when i start ethics and human nutrition.. :) and way to go on the chemistry grade that is fab.. !!

Amber i have no clue what baby is either, a baby lol and a cute one at that.. cant wait to hear what it is :)

New sorry to hear you havent been feeling well.. hope you feel better very soon.. 

Bean-ugh sorry to hear you havent felt well either.. hope the surgery got well..

AFU, we are well.. played in the snow today as it snowed quite a bit.. was fun.. took bryce sledding for the first time he had fun for a little bit..mckenna had more fun..:) he had an awesome nap today too, 3 hours.. was time to get some stuff done, did dishes, laundry and wrapped presents..

Is everyone ready for christmas??


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*...what is your major? I took elements of nutrition..that was awful all those diet studies..blah..and ethics doesn't sound too fun either..sounds like a fab time..i havent' got to play in the snow for a long time..:( miss it...my girls would love to go sledding.
good luck on your last final..my next semester starts jan 7th..

*new*..that virus is a nasty one..hope you get to feeling better


----------



## NewToAllThis

I tell you what, I think coming over here has been a good omen for me.

Look what I got this morning...

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/E39D4900-2E3E-4D13-9ADF-81CCEC8804FB-14430-000008C1170B1F93.jpg

I have been to the FS and have the prednisalone and cyclogest.

Lets get this show on the road!!!

I'm going to need you all in the coming days and weeks and hopefully months :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Said it in your journal new, but congrats, i am sooo happy for you and keeping everything crossed this is your rainbow baby.. your plan of action sounds great so all is crossed sooo tightly.. :)

Love-right now im doing generals but i will be transferring to major in Sonography :)


----------



## Amberyll23

:xmas8::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas8:

I am SOOOOOOO Happy for you Hun!! Congrats!!! 

This has me so excited!!! 

Keeping my fx'd that this bean sticks for you! And yes, I think coming here gave you the pregnancy bug!! 

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks guys, you're unwavering support amd kind words is truly overwhelming.

I don't feel like I'm going it alone knowing you're all here cheering me on.

I feel so emotional at the moment :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

Said it in your journal New..super excited for you. I hope your good luck moves on to me too:)

Lil.....great field to be in.

Just got back from my run..best time yet but let me just say I havebeen such a complete brat/b*$$h last couple of days..can't seem to stop myself. I'm just on edge. No one has to do anything but I just am such an irritable snot:( even my run didn't help my mood. Gave me energy but didn't help my mood.


----------



## Amberyll23

Well, if there is a pregnancy bug in here, I hope you catch it too Love!! You and Lil are next, so Lookout!! :haha:

And you are entitled to have bitchy days, you have had finals and xmas is coming up, etc. etc.--lots of stress! I hope it eases for you soon!!


And New--We are here for eachother and for you, Femmes Fetales for life! :thumbup:


----------



## kizzyt

yayyyyyyy New!! Well done honey!! Fingers, toes and legs crossed for you ;) xxx


----------



## milosmum

Great news New! I have my fingers (and toes) crossed that this is your rainbow baby xxx
A BFP really is the best Christmas present a girl could ask for!

Amber - love the scan pictures, I also have no idea about nub guesses but can't wait to hear if Grace is getting a brother or a sister!

Must fly supposed to be working! xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Lol i am def after you love.. :) fxed and thanks im excited to go into it.. :)

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## GreyGirl

That's AMAZING news New!!!! Congratulations!!!! So excited for you :D Lots of sticky :dust: being sent your way, I hope you have an amazing Christmas and I'll be sending up positive thoughts for you :D 

AFM: Went to a baby cafe today and saw a lactation consultant about the trouble we've been having - I've been literally crying with pain when Isabelle's been latching on and feeding - turns out 3rd person checking her is a charm, my little girl is tongue tied. The lovely lady who diagnosed it has also got her an appointment on Christmas Eve to get it checked/snipped if needed and I've been given some exercised to try and help loosed the tight muscles. Keeping everything crossed that we can get through this hurdle and my little girl can finally nurse from me as we should - happily and pain free!


----------



## Vixmar

Grey- Sorry to hear youve had problems fx that xmas eve it gets sorted!! thumbs up for keeping it up tho x

New- How amazing!!! im so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## Beanwood

New that is fabb news to hear. have everything crossed firmly you.

Lil...ahhh snow....bet that was fun...I am a bit jealous of the snow.

Love.....hi......you sound very busy at the moment.

Amber ...Hello...How are you??

Well after starving nate from 6.30 we were told at nearly 3.00 that he was not well enough for op. Obvisously I want it to be safe I just wish someone had said earlier as poor little thing had screamed with hunger nearly all day and as I am stil breast feeding you can imagine how much he was pulling at my top.....Gotta go back in a few weeks. 

XX


----------



## loveanurse1

bean, that is horrible..i would've been highly irritated..lol
grey..glad things are getting sorted out with bf..one of life's great joys for mom to bond with baby


----------



## Beanwood

Grey ...what a stress for you. So glad that it has been spotted and you are getting it sorted. Gorgeous avatar photo.

Hi all.....XXX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Ladies, happy holidays! I hope everyone is enjoying their time with their loved ones!

Grey--so glad you are finally getting some answers with the BFing, and I hope everything went well at your appointment! :hugs:

Bean--oh I would have been so frustrated, your poor little man! I really hope that things go well in a couple of weeks for you. :hugs:

AFM: Doing well, MS is still here, but confined mostly to the evenings these days, after I am tired from a long day. Christmas was awesome! Grace is grasping the concept of what a present is and how you open it--thing is, once she opens a gift, she is focused on the gift and has zero interest in opening anything else! haha Which is fine for us at home (she still has presents under the tree), but not so fine when you have grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc. anxiously waiting to watch her open THEIR gift! lol She also still hates dressing up, I think we only got 1 or 2 pictures of her in her Christmas Dress where she is not screaming, lol. Oh well, maybe next year, haha! 

We are headed down to Baltimore for the New Year to visit with our close friends like we always do. Then I have a doctor's appt right when we get back. Just a standard checkup to go over my blood work and such. Oh--that reminds me, bloodwork came back great, low risk, so no need for further testing (amnio, etc.) at this time! :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Amber - sounds like you have had a fab xmas. Great news about the blood results.
Can't believe you are 13 weeks + already..........Hope you have a great time at your friends.

X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, hope you all had an amazing Christmas. I was quiet as I dropped my new iPhone 5 down the loo whilst I was cleaning it on Christmas Eve. Gutted isn't the word!
I'm getting a new one on Sunday but its costing me - not as much as it should but still.
Another annoying thing is that I do have insurance but didn't update it to this new phone. 
Anyway, the cost of the new phone isn't much more than the excess on the insurance anyway so I'm doing it and learning from my lesson!

I'm 4 weeks 5 days today and doing ok so far (it's going very slowly)
The steroids aren't bothering me too much, I will gladly take it all if they do the trick though! I'm not sleeping well and am a bit agitated and bad tempered but it's DH that's suffering for that bit, lol :)

I started noticing my boobs today so think they're a bit sore. I was told that the steroids can mask pregnancy symptoms so I'm not obsessing over that at the moment.

My latest test is very dark which gives me some comfort


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/46061793-B9FB-4926-AC8D-421B598A4D39-134-0000006D4876A03D.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

New--that is a GREAT line!! Nice and dark!! And I hear you on the steroids, I had the same mentality with the insulin shots I had to take while pregnant with Grace--I told the doctor "If you need me to stand on my head 3 hours a day to make sure this baby comes out whole and healthy, I will do it!" :flower: So every night, I gave myself those shots with a smile. =) 

Sorry to hear about your Iphone, that is awful! I dropped my Motorola Razr (yes, I still have one of those old things, and I refuse to part with it, rofl!) in the toilet last year and was in tears because I LOVE that phone, haha. Fortunately I just had to replace the battery. But I know the new gadgets arent simply a matter of them drying out, etc. They can get ruined pretty quick. I have an IPad that I carry around in a big thick case, I get so worried about dropping it! Kinda defeats the purpose of a lightweight portable computer, but it really is still lighter than a large book!

Bean--yeah, I can't believe I am already only a day away from the 2nd trimester! Time is going WAAAAY too fast for me with this one!

DH and I started talking yesterday about him getting snipped vs. me getting my tubes tied (during my section). I think we have finally decided that 2 is going to be our limit. Now it is just a matter of deciding how we are going to prevent any "oopsies" from happening after this little one is here, because we have proven that we are quite capable of having an oops baby! :blush:


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all, happy second trimester Amber. I think if anything I would have my husband get snipped if it ever came to that, less invasive procedure for the man.. but at this rate I won't need to
Feelung down n out..been sick with flu for days, my girls are finally feeling better. My days off have been spent laid up sick
Went for u/s today, two cysts, no clomid this month..I feel close to tears. Over two years we've been trying..I am just not meant to be a fertile person I guess?


----------



## milosmum

New - brilliant test always good to see such a nice BFP! Hope the steroids aren't too bad I know the side effects can be horrid but so worth it for bump x

Amber - pleased to hear your bloods are all normal and you had a good Christmas, I hope you enjoy your new year trip x 

Grey - how's the Bfing going I hope they managed to help you at the appointment on Xmas eve x

I was wondering with you just starting to BF how many of the rest of us are still BFing? Anyone still feeding their Los?

Bean - sorry to hear nates op was cancelled at the last minute
Very annoying especially with a hungry baby x

Love - sorry to hear your scan results, hopefully a break from the clomid will settle down your ovaries and let you get back to TTC next month. Keep thinking positive honey it's all you can do xxx

AFM - I was on call for my job over Xmas and had a really busy day, opened pressies with Callum and managed lunch with the family but out for the rest of the day:( managed a quiet Boxing Day with DH and dad but then today DH has decided to get a cold (now its developing into man flu) and I think Callum might be teething his molars so I think the next few days of holidays could be tiring for me! X


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear about the cysts. :hugs: Are they going to just delay you one month or do they have to put you back on the BCPs? I am hoping and praying for you, I want this so much to be your year!!! You have waited and suffered long enough for this beautiful rainbow baby, don't give up!! We are here for you and cheering you on! :hugs:

On the snipping, we would definitely be going that route if I was having this baby naturally, but I will be having another Section due to the issues found when I had Grace, so I figure they may as well do it while they have me on the table instead of making DH go through a separate operation. There is no way I would do it otherwise. We are still weighing our options though, there is this little person in the back of my head that just doesn't want to give up that possible future with another little one if we change our minds one day, even though I know we won't--I know I am getting older, but I love being a mom so much, maybe I WILL want one--not a decision to make lightly, I want to be 100% sure.

Milos--sorry to hear your menfolk are feeling poorly, I hope everyone is doing better soon! I am glad you got to spend some time on Xmas with Callum, so important, but I am sure you are exhausted at this point with the hectic schedule you had to keep!

On BFing--I stopped BFing Grace at one year, so that was back on October 21, 2012. Funny thing is, my breasts are STILL producing milk--I thought I would have dried up by now, but maybe the pregnancy has them confused!


----------



## loveanurse1

I give you ladies credit..I only bf for four Weeks with littlest one as I had to return to work. Wasn't sure how that would work..me pumping at work ya know. 
Milosmum, sorry to hear about your fellas being sick. If its anything like this flu uts no joke.
Amber, I hear ya on the 100%sure feeling. I have to feel 100% sure before I coyld make that decision.

Drs office rang back, I don't have to take bcp but I opted to so that no new cysts will form. I go back on Jan 21st for u/s. I hope this is our year. Have only gotten to take clomud 3 times and not consecutively.
So I have a question for u ladies...what is boxing day about? 
Sorry for typos on phone until internet gets put up


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so sorry to hear love.. but you def cant lose hope it will happen.. hugs hunny

New great test line :)!!

Amber i dont think i could ever just taking away that possibility is heartbreaking to me.. hope your feeling well :)

AFus.. not much new.. had a fab christmas.. trying to deal with the aftermath.. of garbage.. food and presents.. aka toys!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Beanwood

oh love i am so sorry that the scan showed more cysts. this year is nearly out ...new year......the cysts will shrink and you will get on the clomid. big hugs to you.

milo oh no ...on call xmas day. what is your job again?

lil....i know boxes everywhere...ours have had a lot of lego....its everywhere. xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi guys, has a bit of a stressful weekend as noticed a bit of brown on the TP on Saturday night. I'm hoping its the progesterone suppositories irritating my cervix as I have heard that can happen but I'm panicking as you can imagine.

I did a CB Digi and it came up 3+ last night within seconds but had quite bad cramps for about half an hour so was worried sick.

Got docs appt today at 9:50, going to ask for betas to be done.

Scan on Thursday seems like ages to wait.


----------



## milosmum

New - I hope your appointment went well at the docs,did they take bloods? Have the cramps settled down, hope you are feeling better x

Bean - I am a vet so on call is what we sign up for when we join this profession! Generally my on call at the new practice is quiet so my hectic busy Xmas day was a bit of a shock! 

I agree about the boxes - our house looks like a toy bomb has gone off in it and we have only let him open a few of the toys! There are so many that I know if we open them all he will be completely overwhelmed so we are going to spread them out over the next few weeks and months so we get something new fairly often!


----------



## kizzyt

Ladies, babies and bumps, wishing you all a happy healthy and wonderful 2013 xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

New hope all has gone okay.. please let us know.. 

Happy new year ladies.. :) hope 2013 is just as wonderful as 2012!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy New Year Everyone...hope you all can spend it with your loved ones.


----------



## Amberyll23

Still out of town but wanted to pop in and wish all of you wonderful ladies a Happy New Year and all the best for 2013!!!

New, thinking of you and hope it is just the drugs as you say, please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I had an early scan today (5 weeks 5 days by LMP) and baby has a heartbeat!
I'm ecstatic as never seen one before. They said everything looks perfect for my dates and I go back in two weeks for another scan.


Spoiler
Its the spot near the top. https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/9A2B4DA4-A6ED-4CD8-8406-E0CD93788B2A-921-000001BF7FAA1B8B.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Fabulous news new.. soo happy for you.. praying all continues to go smoothly for you.. grow little peanut..


----------



## Amberyll23

yay, that is awesome news hun! A HB is a BIG step! :thumbup: Like Lil, I am continuing to keep you and your little peanut in my thoughts and prayers that this continues to go well!

AFM:

Had a bit of a scare today at my monthly MD appt. They couldn't get the baby's HB on the dopplar (and at 15 wks, they should be able to). After both the Dr and the nurse tried and failed, off I went for an unexpected ultrasound! Fortunately bubs is doing just fine, ultrasound showed a strong hb at 151. The issue is apparently this little one continues to be a mover and a shaker, and just will not hold still long enough for a dopplar to be able to get a reliable reading. The ultrasound tech even apologized when she gave me a couple of blury photos, saying the baby was moving too much to get a good shot, lol. I told her that was ok, this little one has been a ball of energy since day 1 and made me have to get 2 first trimester screens for downs because he/she would not hold still, and I have a feeling I am in for a very active child! haha 

3 wks or so for my gender scan! Im excited and can't wait to be able to start calling my little one by his/her name (but I guess we need to iron those out here soon, haha)!


----------



## lilrojo

gosh amber your preg is flying.. :)

Im in the 2ww.. 4dpo today.. blah i hate this time..


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber*..that would be a scare..so glad that they were able to u/s to see a jumping jack baby..
*lil*..tww...uggh..first weeks my pma is always good..then i lose it around 7dpo...
*
new*..said it in your journal..very thrilled to hear about your preggo symptoms and baby's hb....it is entirely all around a great start to the new year:)


----------



## kizzyt

Well done new, great news you must be over the moon!!

Amber you have a little raver in there, I'm gonna guess boy :)

Good luck lil!! Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well the PMA didn't last long, had another bit of a bleed this morning. Redder blood this time. Of course I freaked out again and rang the hospital and they have just told me to rest over the weekend.

Amber - glad your baby is ok. That must have been so scary for you. He/she is an active one eh! Once you feel them move, you'll know about it!

Lil - gl for the 2ww, here we go again eh!

Love - hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--I really hope it is just the drugs causing the bleed and that it clears up asap, keeping my fx'd for you and the little one!! And make sure you rest up and try not to stress too much (I know that is impossible, but try!) :hugs:

Lil--fx'd for you during your 2ww!!

Planning on taking the xmas tree down this weekend, Grace will be disappointed, she has grown quite attached to the ornaments! 

Hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Amber*, my youngest loved the ornaments too..lol
she's asking how many days until Christmas ..I told her too many days to count..lol
*New*..still praying for you..hope the rest helps and it's just as the others say, that it's the progesterone..
*Lil*..:hi:

afm..nothing to report..working a lot and still taking bcp's ..yay me..(insert sarcasm)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry guys, selfish post alert.
I just need to get this down otherwise I think I am going to go mad.

After a successful scan last Thursday, everything has gone downhill. I started spotting again on Friday and after hospital orders, I rested all weekend and returned to work on Monday. Spotting is there, and hasn't gone - it is't heavy, only when I wipe but is brown and I have had a couple of stringy bits in it.

I have had my scan for the 17th brought forward to this Thursday 10th, but I just feel that it is all over once again and I don't know how to begin to cope.
I had such high hopes for this pregnancy with the NK cell diagnosis and the treatment plan (which I have stuck to religiously!)
I know I'm talking like its all over and I don't know for sure that it is, but I am at my wits end. :cry:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh New, I know that there is nothing anyone can say to ease your worries right now, but please know that we are all here for you, thinking of you, and keeping our fingers crossed that your little bean is ok! :hugs: Please try to stay positive for your little one, even though I know it is so hard! 

I really hope your scan goes well on Thursday and that the bleeding has a simple explanation such as the drugs, an sch, or something like that.

I am praying like crazy for you and your little one. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

new...it is NOT selfish. you are filled with worry and anxiety over this and it's completely normal to feel this way. I will be praying for you and baby.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news.... baby Haribo is doing just fine, measuring 6 weeks 6 days with a lovely strong heartbeat, I am over the moon and cannot believe it.
She checked to see if she could see a reason for the spotting but couldn't see anything so she thinks all is fine and it could be the clexane.

Next appointment is 3 weeks today - 31st Jan... she wanted me to be positive and wait. I'm happy to do so at the moment. Its going to be long month, lol.

I'll leave you with a much bigger picture of Haribo (who incidentally is called Haribo as its DH's favourite brand of sweeties and goes with our surname which begins with an H).

She's given us an EDD of 1st September <3


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/88A64D4F-C66D-4E48-9469-485F950A7C92-923-00000042056B2B10.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance: Oh NEW I am over the moon for you and Haribo!!!That is such wonderful news!!! And a very lovely scan pic!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kizzyt

New that is WONDERFUL news, yayyyyy congratulations honey!! SO happy for you xx


----------



## lilrojo

said it in your journal.. but so happy for you.. New.. :)

me im still in the tww.. 10-11dpo


----------



## Amberyll23

when do you test lil?


----------



## lilrojo

amber i have if u go to my journal u will see lol


----------



## Amberyll23

Sorry, I need to be better about keeping track of everyone's journals. I was too lazy to start one of my own so I kinda put everything in here. :blush:

:hugs: to you hun


----------



## Amberyll23

16 weeks today, I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!

Still waiting on DHs schedule to I can get our gender scan set up, should be the last week of this month or the first week of next month. He is going to be travelling to NY, Boston and Missouri on business over the next few weeks, and certainly wants to be around when I get my scan, so I need him to get things finalized! 

Still have no strong feelings one way or the other, boy or girl, but most people are telling me they think it is a boy, but I have had a few girlie guesses too! 

My MS is still hovering around, but much better than it was. Going back on the GD diet (even though I don't have GD) has really helped my headaches. Although it sucks, I crave sweets with this baby something fierce, and those are what give me headaches! :dohh:


----------



## NewToAllThis

16 weeks, blimey time is flying for you!

I have nothing to say other than I am shattered!
Less than an hour to go in work and I need a lie down :sleep: that's if Milo will let me!


----------



## Amberyll23

He may, after you give him the requisite number of kisses and snuggles of course! :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> He may, after you give him the requisite number of kisses and snuggles of course! :winkwink:

Plus a half hour walk and an hours playing and he's still begging for me to play :dohh: too much puppy in him still!


----------



## loveanurse1

16 weeks..definitely moving quickly:)


----------



## milosmum

New - congratulations what a lovely little bean! I hope the next few weeks fly past for you x
Ps lots of milo kissing and snuggling going on here too! 

Amber - 16 weeks how can that be already! It's flying past and I can't wait to hear what colour his bump is - my guess is blue x


----------



## sparkle

New- yay!!! Many many congratulations! Xx

Amber- wow time is flying. When are you (if) finding out the flavour x


----------



## Amberyll23

We will be finding out either the last week of this month or the first week of next month. I am waiting on DH to finalize the dates for the depositions (he is a trial lawyer and travels a lot!) he is taking in New York and Boston during those weeks so I can schedule the exact date. He wants to be there obviously, so I am impatiently :trouble: waiting on his schedule, haha!


----------



## loveanurse1

oh i think i would be impatient too, waiting..lol


----------



## sparkle

So exciting! Not long to wait x


----------



## Amberyll23

We have a date! We will be finding out if I have a pink or blue bump on Feb 1st! So excited, I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

yay amber... not long to go!!!!

I say blue :)

waiting around again here.. to ovulate.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

amber,that is exciting news..

lil..the waiting game sucks..i feel like this month has moved quickly but dragged in terms of ttc for me

i have u/s tomorrow.. af started, it won't be heavy like normally have as i was on bcp..i highly doubt they will say i can start clomid, and if they don't let me then i'm just not going to take the bcp's this month unless they really push the issue


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant news amber very exciting - I am guessing blue too but can't wait for the first to find out!

Lil good luck for this cycle x

Love I hope your ultrasound goes ok tomorrow and they let you stop the BCPs x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amber - how exciting! I say boy too :hugs:

Love - good luck for your scan, really hope you can TTC this month :hugs:

Lil - good luck for this month. :hugs:

AFM - doing ok, plodding on! Not feeling wonderful but I'll put up with it as long as all is ok. 11 sleeps to next scan... would really love to see an active beanie in there. It would be wonderful. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## GreyGirl

Not long to go until you find out!! Exciting :D :D 

How are you all doing? I'm coming out of the baby blue period (finally!) and Isabelle has gone from total night owl to sleeping 3-4 at a time at night, bliss! We're currently trying to work out what to do regarding her TT as it's re-grown badly. And lastly in my little update, the DR won't give me anything to help boost my supply, I can still only get 20ml a time when expressing. So we're still combi-feeding, but only until my supply wanes. I feel like I'm finally starting to bond with my baby girl now that pressure is gone, thanks to PCOS I don't think I ever stood a chance, that and her TT and I'm amazed we've made it this far with any BF! 

A couple of pictures of my little lady, can't believe she's almost 6 weeks old!

1st time out in the snow
https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/64249_10151242748658668_71452530_n.jpg
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/578508_10151238335898668_1482396374_n.jpg
Going to be great friends!
https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/65849_10151231952998668_442843004_n.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I was just thinking of you and wondering how you were getting on! Isabelle is so gorgeous! And I love the picture of her with your four legged baby, you can already see the bond! On milk supply, have you tried fenugreek? That helped my supply a lot when mine started to decrease.

Love--will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying all goes well! :hugs:

New--from what your symptoms are doing in your journal, I think it is all positive signs! Continuing to pray for you and your little one and that your scan goes well!

LIL--fingers and toes crossed for you this month!

Milo's--hey Hun! How goes everything with you?

Grace just woke from her nap, so will update on us later, she gave herself a black eye at school on Friday, the little munchkin!


----------



## loveanurse1

grey, i think my sis used fenugreek and it helped a lot..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies, I've been taking Fenugreek for almost 3 weeks and no real increase (perhaps taking me from 15-20ml per express)...I think it's the PCOS that's screwed me over.


----------



## loveanurse1

awe that sucks..have you asked dr..here they sometimes prescribe reglan to help with milk production as well.


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Grey your little girl is 1 month already... hope you get some help on the production problems.. cant help never did bfing.. 

Love how are you doing sweeite.. are you on bcps now or done with that..


----------



## loveanurse1

i'm done with the bcps ...af started on the 19th..went for u/s today and the cysts last month were 19 and 14mm ...this month they have shrank to 15 and 8 mm..which is less than 2cm in size like they like..i have to wait for dr to interpret the results...and then they will call me to tell me what they want me to do again..i'm off to bed..i'm tired..
btw..it's 65 degrees and sunny here today:) and i have to sleep the day away because i have to work tonight..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Panicking like mad. Had cramping last night and this morning and now I'm bleeding again :cry:
Its a bit heavier than last time but coupled with the mild cramps, its sent me into a panic.
Booked a docs appt for tomorrow, want to be referred to EPAU :cry:


----------



## milosmum

New - I hope your bleeding and cramping has settled down this evening. FXed that your doc will send you to the epau tomorrow and I am praying that everything is ok with your little haribo xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

New, i'll be praying for you hun..please keep us updated..:hugs:


I got to start clomid..:wohoo: i took first dose yesterday before work..


----------



## Amberyll23

New--Continuing to pray for you and litle Haribo. :hugs: I have a friend who bled throughout her entire pregnancy, and they could never figure out the source of the bleeding, she was always going back and forth for scans, etc. She has a beautiful 3 1/2 year old little man. I am keeping my figers crossed that your bleeding is just the drugs, etc. and little Haribo is growing big and strong! :hugs:

Grey--I also have been told that something called Milk Thistle helps with milk production? It is another type of herb. I never personally tried it myself, but maybe ask your consultant about it? I swear in one of my breastfeeding questions in the forum way back someone mentioned they took that with good results.

Love--:happydance: Whoohoo on the Clomid!!! Bring on lots of :sex: and that Rainbow baby!! I am so excited for you hun!!! :happydance:

Lil--hope you are in the process of catching that egg!!! 

On us--Pregnancy-wise, just patiently, well impatiently waiting for our scan on the 1st. Next Friday can't come soon enough!! We are getting a lot of boy guesses this time, pretty much everyone predicted girl last time, and they were right, so we shall see!! If it is a boy, I am so not sure what to do with all this girlie stuff I have lying around, lol, looks like I will be making a very big stop at Once Upon a Child (gently used, second hand children's clothing place) and trading in pink for blue!! I have had a gut feeling throughout this pregnancy that it may be a boy, and I have dreamed about a boy, but I don't have myself convinced, there is a little sliver of me that is still saying Grace is getting a baby sister. Either way, we will be so very happy, DH even this weekend, out of the blue, said "I am so happy we are having another little one." Bless him! It made my day!! He is such a good daddy to Grace, he spoils her rotten and loves her to pieces, I just know the same will be with #2!!

I am having some soreness in my pelvic area, Im guessing that is my body doing some more stretching/making room. It hurts when I laugh or cough though, which is not fun!! I think the MS is officially out the door, whoohoo! It took long enough!! 

Grace--our little lady still has a bit of a temper. She threw herself onto the floor in a fit at school last Friday and punched/scratched herself below her right eye, she had quite a shiner all weekend, lol. Not sure really what to do about her fits. She is so spoiled, I think we have to be making it worse. I try to let her cry her fits out, but end up giving in in the end, I just can't bear to see her cry. I think I need some mommy training! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

amber,..goodness poor grace..but those tantrums do get exhausting, more for the mommies than the babies..lol 
my five year old still has whiney fits..lol
i love second hand stores...it helps me save lots of money with both my girls


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

I went to the docs this morning and have a scan at the EPAU tomorrow at 11.10am.
Doc seems quite confident that all could be ok, but knows that no amount of convincing will calm me down, hence the scan.

I want to believe that all will be ok, but can't believe that I can be one of the lucky ones.

Time will tell eh. But thanks for all the positive comments :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck new, thinking of you xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow, hun. :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

New - I hope it all went ok :hugs:

Amber - Grace sounds like a very strong willed little lady! Callum is a bit of a monster for having tantrums too but thankfully he does not physically harm himself just has a strop cries a bit then stops when he realises we are ignoring him (and often laughing to ourselves!) He is however a bit of a wildchild, always climbing, running, falling over and generally in destruction mode. Our house is completely childproofed but I still find myself saying NO constantly! 

xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well, to my immense relief Haribo is still going strong and measuring exactly 8+4.
My first time for a successful tummy scan too :happydance:

I am over the moon as you can imagine. The EPAU lady was talking to me afterwards and I was watching her lips move but didn't take anything in. Think I was in shock :haha:

Due date has moved to 31st August but I reckon it'll change again by 12 weeks.

Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement - very much appreciated!

Oh and here is a very grainy Haribo 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/21AA5FF6-A0A4-47E7-A9FC-FAC2744D0CDC-250-00000016A373B2A1.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh New, I am so over the moon and happy for you!!! :happydance: And a beautiful pic of Haribo!!! This is such wonderful news!!! Were they able to discover what was causing the bleeding or is it still thought to be the drugs you are on?


----------



## sparkle

New- what a wonderful picture!! Many congratulations to you and little haribo xx


----------



## GreyGirl

AMAZING NEWS! So happy for you :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

No Amber, no reason for the bleed to be seen and they did have a good look.
EPAU lady said it could just be cervical cells that have become irritated.

I am so happy right now :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

fantastic news hun...come on and keep growing Haribo


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant news new - well done haribo! Lovely scan picture xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Put one of my sweaters on today to see a big bumpy belly sticking out past my boobs!! :holly: And with my rack, that is a rather impressive feat!! :haha:


----------



## milosmum

Amber - that made me giggle! Sounds like bump is growing nicely xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Yeah, with Grace, I was losing so much weight throughout the pregnancy, that I never really got to see a bump until much later. I started this pregnancy out 50 lbs lighter, and have already chalked on 20lbs! (yikes!) I hope it comes off as easy as it did the last time!!

1 more week until our anomaly/anatomy scan, I can't wait!!! :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Your :holly: comment made me chuckle Amber. Mine seem to be growing already and they were big enough to start with so god help me! 

AFM - I have my midwife booking in appointment on 4th Feb, eek!
Hoping that all is still ok by then (I have another scan on 31st Jan). I still can't really think like this is actually going to happen. I wish I could but I'm struggling. :wacko:


----------



## milosmum

Try to keep positive New and try to enjoy it too x

Amber - the wait for your scan date is killing me, I can't imagine how slowly this week is going to pass for you! Can't wait to find out the colour of your bump x


----------



## loveanurse1

took last dose of clomid tonight..trigger shot arrived in the mail today..thank goodness my dr's office recommended this pharmacy instead..i was paying for my first two rounds of fertility help 112 dollars from cvs pharmacy..but this mail in generic form is only 60 dollars..thank goodness..i so hope it works..i have been quite emotional from the clomid..and the hot flashes and night sweats..horrible..
*amber*..i always tell myself..it takes nine months to go on..at least give myself 9 months to get to pre preggo weight..lol

*new*..keep your chin up hun..i think this is your rainbow baby for sure
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nine weeks!!!

Love - fingers crossed the clomid works this month, grow little eggy grow... xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 9 weeks New.. :) 

Love good luck sweetie... all crossed for you :)


----------



## kizzyt

Yay new and haribo, well done both of you!!!

Amber - hahaha

Re tantrums, oh god yes, my red haired little minx definitely lives up to the fiery red stereotype!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*kizzy* how old is your little one now?..

Happy nine weeks *NEW*...so exciting..few more weeks and you are in the second trimester...yay

*lil*..you hit your peak yet?

*amber*..how are you feeling today
:hi: to everyone else..i hope you are all doing ok

me..i have to work tonight and next three nights, might r&r some but will get on proper later..i just got done putting in my miles..had to take a few days off due to shin splints but was able to do 6 miles today :wohoo: i have 10 weeks until the half marathon race..i signed up for two 5k races before then though..this will be the year known as DEBBIE WAS RUNNING..lol..
u/s on tues to check on follicle size..:) i honestly don't know what day of the cycle i should consider myself. i messed up my bcp..i was suppose to be cd 4 (four days off bcp) but i was actually 5 when i went to u/s didn't realize it..but i didn't actually start af until 1/20 which would've put me cd 2 when i went for u/s..i'm so confused..so thankfully they are monitoring cycles and i will go from there..lol


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck new.. :)

No peak but i did get a pos opk today.. i think i started surging after i tested cbfm.. so im prob going be oing tomorrow.. :)


----------



## kizzyt

She's almost 16 months love with the attitude of a 16 year old!! Haha! Nah she's great really, so comical but she definitely has a temper, to be fair tooth number 15 is just coming in so maybe it's that...maybe... ;)


----------



## milosmum

15 teeth! Wow kizzy that's amazing! Until 3 weeks ago Callum only had 4 teeth by we have had major eruptions and now have 9 but that's way behind G. She only has a few left to go! X


----------



## kizzyt

I know milos its insane, she's had a two month gap over nov/dec where no new ones came now three so far this month! One more then it's just her big back teeth which are a bit later aren't they? To be fair these last three have been nothing like normal, no sleep affected, no teething powder/gel/calPol needed and although she has had a cough/cold I can't tell if that's just from going back to nursery and it being winter! How does Callum cope with new teeth? I am glad now we got it all Out of the way early!!


----------



## loveanurse1

wow that's a mouth full...my little ones didn't even erupt their first tooth until 10 or 11 months old but our pediatric dentist said the later they come in the longer and healthier the teeth are..knock on wood but neither of my two girls have had cavities:) 
i can't believe she is 16mos old..are you going to ttc soon for another one? 


lil..did you hit your peak yet??
milosmum..i hope your lo doen't suffer with the few remaining teeth tht need to come in..

:hi: to everyone


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 9 weeks New! :happydance:

Kizzy--I can't believe she is already 16 months! They grow so fast!! I am glad my little lady is not the only one with the temper--yours may be due to her fiery red hair, I blame Grace's on the Irish ancestry on my mother's side, lol! Speaking of teeth, Grace is getting her 6th and 7th teeth in right now, one on top and one on the bottom, such a drool fest when she gets them! She also gets a stuffy nose with teething and drainage issues, so you are right, you can never tell if it is weather/daycare crud/teething or a combination thereof!!

milos--wow, tooth explosion!! I hope little Callum was able to handle it well, Grace is always miserable even with just one! 

lil--fx'd you catch that egg!!! 

love--hope your u/s goes well tomorrow and you get an idea where you are cycle-wise, keeping my fx'd for you as well!! hope your shin splints are feeling better, I remember getting those in Tennis when I played in college, they are painful!!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!!

AFus: Was up most of the night with Grace, as I said above, she tends to have coldlike symptoms with teething and it makes her miserable sleeping, so I usually have to take her downstairs and snuggle with her in a blanket. I call these our "camp out" nights, lol. DH and I have also been fighting colds for the better part of the weekend into this week, bleh!

VERY anxious to for our scan on Friday, so nervous and I don't know why, because we really are not hoping for one or the other, I think it just the excitement of being able to "KNOW" and we can then give the baby his/her name and I can talk to him/her. I feel like I bonded so much with Grace after we found out she was a girl, so I am hoping to feel the same with this one!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... 

Dreaded tww time again.. 1dpo.. boo def not symptom spotting.. just gonna live and be normal.. last month i was all crazy and af came.. so im not going there this month


----------



## kizzyt

Good luck lil!

Poor grace Amber, hope shr feels better and you all get some sleep tonight :)

Love, no more babies for me, one and done!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Fx'd Lil!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fxd Lil :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you new :)


----------



## loveanurse1

kizzy..i like that saying..one and done..lol 

this week is the week for u/s's..lol
i have mine in the morning to check follies..amber's is fri and new's is thurs..
i did do the opk yesterday..it was a neg..it was dark but still negative..tmi alert, i am feeling that wetness you get before the o ..anyone's guess what today will be..lol
hope all are doing well


----------



## Amberyll23

Love- hope you catch that egg this month, get busy! :flower:

I am home with a sick little girl today. Was up all night with her again, poor thing. I think she caught the cold DH and I have been fighting. Giving her extra snuggles and Mickey Mouse Clubhouse today.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope grace feels better... 

Catch that eggy Love.. fxed for you :)

New hope the us goes well.. on thursday.. your doing great!


----------



## loveanurse1

awe, hope she gets feeling better amber...i hate it when my kiddos are sick

so went for my scan today, and I had three eggs ready to drop..(never had that many before) actually the u/s tech said "wow, you have a busy ovary" and there were a lot of smaller ones too..
so nurse called with directions and told me to trigger in the morning ( which will one, induce ovulation , and two make some of the smaller ones grow as well) and then start having :sex: in the evening..and for the next three days..so i trigger and i usually consider the day after trigger my o day. so friday i will be in the tww too *LIL*
i did another opk today , still negative, so they are knowing what they are doing with waiting..
can you imagine, triplets..eeeeeekkkkk...lol
off to work..hope you are all doing well


----------



## Amberyll23

OMGosh, FX'd for you Love!!!!

Catch that Egg/eggs! :flower:

Thanks for the comments on Grace, she was doing well enough today to go back to school (which she was excited about!). DH and I are still dealing with coughs and sniffles, I hope this clears up by Friday, I hate lying on my back with sinuses draining, blech!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all. :) it's been a while since I've checked in. So glad everyone seems to be doing well. I've actually got some news myself.... Af is three days late so thought I'd better test... Low and behold :bfp: !!!! Omg we only just stopped pulling out!! Really wasn't expecting it this quick. Alia is 14 mos so timing is good I think but it's just sooo crazy. Still trying to process!!

On another note I have a question for ya'll. my sister is using the blear blue fertility monitor and trying at home insemination w a live doner. Anyone know what day is best to actually inseminate? She is doing it twice but not sure which is best?? Thought some of you here may have used the cbfm and were familiar?? The thing is she tests in the am then doesn't inseminate till after dinner so that could change the reading but you can only use that once a day.


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATULATIONS Imppearl!!!! That's brilliant news, sorry I can't help with the other question. 

Good luck Lil and Love! :dust:

How's everyone else doing?

Well, today we got Isabelle's TT re-cut and they discovered a lip tie as well. No DR would help with my PCOS-induced supply issues and so it's almost gone :( Feels like my BF journey was doomed from the start :( :cry:


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations IMP!!! :happydance: So happy for you! That is wonderful news!!! I hope this is just the beginnning of more 2013 BFPs in here!! 

I have no advice on the insemination, sorry. I think Lil uses a CBFM, she may be able to give some input on how to read it.

Grey--so sorry to hear about your BF struggles. :hugs: The important thing is that you are doing your best for your DD and fortunately formula these days is far above what it used to be. If no MD will help, are there any lactation consultants out there that may specialize in PCOS-related supply issues?

New--good luck with your scan tomorrow!

AFM: my gender scan is in TWO DAYS!! ARGG I am so impatient the closer we get!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Imp :thumbup:

Re the CBFM. The best time for insemination would be either of the two peak readings as they detect ovulation as being 24-36 hours away. But the high readings are also a good time for sex/insemination too. But personally I would go with the first peak reading.

Hoe this helps!


----------



## milosmum

Imp congratulations wonderful news! More babies for this thread is very exciting! Sorry no idea about CBFM but I am sure there must be and AI thread on BnB somewhere to help her x

Amber glad to hear grace is feeling better and hope you and DH feel better soon too x

Love great scan results I hope you catch those eggies!

New - hope you scan goes ok tomorrow x 

Grey - so sorry to hear about your BF problems. Have you requested to see another doctor for a second opinion about the supply issues, what about your HV or the local BF co-ordinator? Have you told them you are going to stop BFing? GPS and hvs have targets for how many women they can keep bF and so if you threaten to stop it might encourage them to help you more. I had some problems stamped my feet and said I was giving up and he next day I had the area BF co-ordinator on my doorstep! Good luck x 

Kizzy. - Callum is a terrible teether and we are obviously going to get more teeth soon since he has been awake since 9pm tonight and is only just resettling now! I can't wait for the teething to be over x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Gray- look up Dr Jack Newman on the Internet. He is a great bf'ding specialist and you can email him questions etc and is quick to return answers. He also has you tube vides to help w latch etc. and my be able to dire t yiu to a speialist in your area. Also Check out la lache league. https://www.llli.org/ and see if they have a clinic or sepcialist in your area. They also have a # you can call and talk to a speciailist. Maybe you can find some support on one of these resources. Good luck. https://www.nbci.ca/


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning ladies. 

*Imp*..congrats on your :bfp:..exciting news..i too have no advice on the cbfm..

*Amber*..not long for your scan..it will be exciting..i too hate laying on my back with that drainage..it keeps me awake..:( 
*milosmum*..that is awesome advice..i agree..threaten to quit and they are right there..i did that with my second dd at the hospital..i didn't get to bf my first dd..i pumped for a few weeks and because she was a preemie, it lasted about the whole three months she was in the hospital..i was getting 8-9oz at a time...but with second dd..i was in agony..all she did was cry and the only thing that helped her was bf..and i kept telling them she wasn't getting enough and that i wanted a sugar/water bottle and voila the nurse showed up at my door and gave me pamplet on "cluster feeding" apparently on the second day of a newborns life, research has shown that around the world they had found they cluster feed...it was agony for me...but we got it sorted out.
*grey..*i hope you can find some help soon..don't give up just yet.
*lil..*how goes the tww..i'll be joining you soon
*new*..can't wait to hear your scan update
:hi: to everyone else that i missed..this group sounds like home again:) a lot of familiar 'faces'

afm..so i came home from work yesterday and triggered..then i went for my run..girls, i don't know how i am doing it but i ran 7.22 miles..and felt wonderful..(i'm training for a half marathon in april 13.1miles) i surprised myself..i love that feeling after the run..it puts me in such a good mood..the longest i had run was 6.5 miles..so i surpassed even my own record.
school work is exhausting..been working on that too..It must be done..I am in my Bachelor's program, and graduate may 2014..and will be jumping right back into the Master's program hopefully next fall...but i did make time for :sex: :)
we dtd yesterday afternoon like th fs told us too..and woke up really early this morning and took *LIL's* suggestion and did some morning :sex: ...might sneak another round tonight and tomorrow if I can get dh to cooperate:) :wink: :wink:
anyhoo..that's it for me..waiting for it to warm up a bit before I go for my morning run..i am off the next 6 days..:wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for some time off.. hope you catch this eggy Love.. :) the tww goes slow.. 4dpo.. will prob start testing at 9dpo.. so next week.. with my ics.. 

HOpe everyone is well

COngrats imp :)


----------



## Amberyll23

love--great job on the running! wow!! and hooray for some well-deserved time off! I hope you catch that egg!

lil-I agree, 2ww is sooo slooow! Keeping my fx'd for you!

new--hope your scan went well, thinking of you!

Had my monthly appt today with the md, all is well, baby's hb on doppler was 160, except I have now put on close to 30 lbs! UGH!! And all this child wants is beef and meatballs! I need to put him/her on their sister's salad diet!! 

Scan tomorrow! Excited is an understatement! haha


----------



## milosmum

Amber I am also very excited for your scan tomorrow and cannot wait to hear all about graces little brother or sister x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excited to hear your news Amber :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Update for those who don't come into my journal. Well, little Haribo now measures 10 weeks and has tiny little fingers and toes. All looks fantastic!

It was an internal scan as she wanted to check everything in detail and see about the bleeding too. Haribo was sleeping at first but woke up whilst she was trying to measure, and moved his/her hands about, :cloud9: amazing to see. She spent ages showing us his/her head, legs, arms and fingers. Plus she showed us the placenta and the cord. I could have stayed there all day.

She couldn't see any reason for the bleeding :shrug:

I have now been discharged from the FS and my next scan will be my 12 week one. It was a poignant moment and quite emotional. I couldn't thank them enough for all that they have done for us over the past 10 months or so.

Here's Haribo


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/AC9E7CF4-50E9-41D1-83A7-04027E962BBC-13630-00000751DF5D3D5E.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Back from my scan, Baby is doing gorgeous, all measurements were perfect. Baby was wrigging all over the place and finally fell asleep by the end, much to the US tech's frustration, because she needed the baby to be moving for the spine measurement at that time, lol! 

Anyways, the big reveal! We are officially:

Spoiler
:cloud9::pink:TEAM PINK!!! :pink::cloud9:

We are very excited, DH is very proud of himself, says he finally has "his girls"--so sweet!! And Grace is getting a baby sister!! It is going to be so exciting to watch them grow up together!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Great news new and Amber, lovely messages in here today glad both of your little ones are doing well and Amber I guess you know what you're getting with girls and all grace's old clothes etc will certainly come in handy!! Xx


----------



## loveanurse1

awesome news amber..congrats...as a mother of two girls..its quite interesting..lol and fun...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Woohoo, team :pink: awesome!

Congratulations xx


----------



## milosmum

A girl! Brilliant news but you had us all confused didn't we all guess boy? How lovely for grace to have a little sister and I am glad all was well on the scan. When do we get to know her name? Xxx

New - huge congratulations to you too I am so glad your scan went well and it sounds like the ultrasonographer was lovely to you. Roll on two weeks and you get to see little haribo again x


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you all so much! I think this little one had just about everyone fooled! I only had one or two friends/family guessing girl! I am really excited to see two little ladies growing up together!

As for a name, we are still struggling to settle on a first name. Kaytlin and Madelyn are front runners, but we are tossing around a couple of others. Her middle name will be Anne though, after both of my grandmothers (one was Anne and the others middle name is Anne). Will definitely let you know once we have it settled!


----------



## lilrojo

aww congrats on a girl amber.. how great to have a sister.. i love mine to death :)

8dpo testing starts tomorrow..


----------



## loveanurse1

Ann is my middle name:) so i am fond of it..lol..i like both of your girl names..:)


----------



## Amberyll23

Well, got a call from the doctors office to report on my scan. They said all the info they had is good, but that I need to go back for another scan in 2 weeks because they want the spine measurements (which the tech indicated they would probably send me back for because baby was in a bad position), but they also mentioned that the tech was not able to get the downflow from the heart (which the tech did NOT mention to us!)--so now I have something to be paranoid and worried about, sigh. :cry: Im just hoping that was a positioning thing as well, but with heart defects on my DH's side, it has me worried!!


----------



## loveanurse1

will be praying for you and baby.. that is def something to be worried about for sure


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hugs Amber, hoping it is nothing :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Lovely name choices amber they are both beautiful. As for the scan - don't panic! They could not get one of Callum's outflow Tracy measurements from his heart at he 20 week scan but because everything else was normal he just gave up trying he was too wriggly! It sounds like they are just being really thorough and hopefully baby will be more cooperative this time! 

Xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks, I am too. I feel a bit better about things today, the heart thing was just a shock, and I really hope and pray it is nothing. Ultrasound will probably be in the next week or so, will keep you guys posted!


----------



## shelleney

And the award for the most rubbish poster on this thread goes to....Shelleney!

Hey guys. So so sorry i havent posted in ages :blush: Cant believe i havent even been in here since mid-December. Ive missed out on so much.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, New! Little Haribo is gorgeous. Sorry to hear about the troubles you've had along the way. Hope all in well from here on...

Congratulations on your pregnancy too Imp. Will you be finding out the gender?

Good luck with the TTC Lil and Love. Hope the Clomid does its job Love.

Congrats again on the pink bump Amber. Will she be known by her middle name, like Grace is? Hope the heart concerns turn out to be nothing.

Hi to everyone else - Grey and Isabelle, Kizzy and Georgina, Milos and Callum, Sparkle, C and E, neffie and Coco. And anyone Ive forgotten.

I promise to be a better friend from now on :friends:

xx


----------



## shelleney

As for us:

I am still working full time, which is exhausting. Its hard being away from Freya for 40 hours a week. And its tricky juggling work, home, Freya, family, friends, me-time. But thats life, hey?
We are also in the process of moving house. Moving date set for next Thursday. But the house we are moving into needs completely renovating, so we will be sleeping on family and friends sofas until our house is safe to live in.

Freya is 15 and a half months old now. Where has the time gone? She is running around all the time, and loves to sing and dance. She has 12 teeth, and a very fiery temper. She loves to throw a tantrum when things dont go her way! She is just adorable and so funny, and DH and I just love spending time with her. 
But we have no plans for any more babies in the near future! One is more than enough for now!

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--thanks so much for stopping by and letting us know how all of you are doing!! And don't feel bad about being away so long, life tends to take over sometimes and the next thing you know, months have passed!! 

Looks like Kizzy and I aren't the only ones who have a little lady with a temper! haha 

I can't imagine having to move right now while trying to balance a full time job, Freya, etc.--I wish you the absolute best and hope the move goes smoothly for you and that the repairs/renovations do not take too much time!! And you have my total understanding on being away from Freya :hugs:, I still struggle with that with Grace, I hate being away from her as much as I am, even though I know she loves school and her teachers are great, I just hate being away from her!! 

On our newest lady's name. We will probably not call her by her middle name, although I won't say never, it kind of depends on what first name we end up settling on! We are in quite a pickle with deciding on a first name. It was so easy with Grace, we had her name picked out years ahead of time, haha, so we are paying for it now!!


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all..:hi: shell..lovely update:) good luck with the move.
can't believe she is so grown already...seems just like yesterday you all were announcing pregnancies..lol

just a quick hey as i have to get to bed..
me..i am a hungry hippo. i ate before i went to work, ate a salad at work and an egg salad sandwich and a half..then went to breakfast and ate a huge heaping of nacho's (at breakfast) and apple crisp with ice cream...i was sooooo hungry...side effects of medicine i suppose..lol 
thank goodness i run..or i'd be big as a house


----------



## Amberyll23

Just got a call, my best friend since childhood (age 6!) just went into labor with her first, a little boy last night. They are in Albany, NY, which is around where a major snowstorm is about to hit today. Fortunately she is already safe at the hospital and about 5 cm dilated! Her waters broke yesterday and they are trying to coax her along naturally. She really wants to have this baby with as little intervention as possible, so please keep her, her bubs and her stressed out hubby in your thoughts today!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thinking of your friend.. Amber.. hope all goes well :)

Well most of you know but im starting round 1 of clomid.. starting tomorrow.. hope it works..


----------



## Amberyll23

Just got a call, little Evan Andrew was welcomed to the world a couple of hours ago, 7 lb, 10 oz. Mom, baby and daddy are all doing fine! She was able to do it without pitocin, and said that giving birth had to be the absolute hardest thing she had ever done in her life! But that it was worth it!! I am so happy for her!


----------



## lilrojo

great to hear amber


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats to your friend amber..amazing..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks Shell. Yeah we'll find out the sex. Though its going to be a bit of a wait yet. I'm already anxious. Lol. I want to start narrowing down on names. But can't till I know :)


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: Hope everyone is doing well today!

Finally have my repeat scan booked for this coming monday, the 18th at 8:15 am. Hopefully they get the spine measurement they need and, more importantly, see that the outflow is good. DH is fortunately not going out of town that day, so will be able to make it, I like him going with me to these things. 

Can't believe Im 20 wks already, sheesh!

I "think" we have settled on a name, Hayleigh Ann. DH has not fully committed (he keeps wavering back to Kaytlin), but that is where we are at for now! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

amber i absolutely love the name Hayleigh...i am biased though as my daughter's name is Hayleigh Noelle. glad your dh can go with you..it's good to have that support

af started..spotting some..willl be taking a break from fertility meds as I am looking for another job..i can't deal with managment anymore. I am not happy with that.


----------



## lilrojo

aww so sorry love.. has to be so frustrating.. sorry about your job too.. hope you find something better soon.. hugs..


----------



## loveanurse1

full af here... my hormones have calmed down a bit. I think i don't want to do fertility meds this month, but i will go au naturale. i just need a break..it wears on my hormones hard. 
i was in a grrrr kind of mood yesterday..lol


----------



## Amberyll23

sorry the hag showed, love. And also sorry your job is so stressful, I am sure that added stress is not helping in the TTC department, I hope you are able to find something that is more relaxing for you. Also hear you on the drugs, I know that Clomid can really mess with a person, here's hoping au naturale works for you this month!! :flower::hugs:

I did not realize your daughter's name was Hayleigh, and with the same spelling, that is really cool! All the Hayleighs I have met around here spell it Hailey, so I wanted to go with something a little different spellingwise! DH likes Kaytlin because he likes the nickname "Katie" (whereas I would rather call her Kate or Kay for short if we went with that name! haha)


----------



## loveanurse1

we wanted a different spelling of it also..so we went with Hayleigh..my eldest's name is Hannah Michelle, and we liked that they were similar, H's with elle ending middle names..
so that is how we ended up with Hannah Michelle, and Hayleigh Noelle.

dh wants to continue trying with the meds..fs office made appt for tomorrow at 945 am to do u/s..plus i now am going to meet with the dr again as the clomid is not working (not getting pregnant) they said that if the clomid is going to work, it would've worked by now :( so I see the dr on Monday to discuss further options. feeling really down about it all. maybe it's a sign..idk..


----------



## lilrojo

Love dont they usually have you do 6 rounds of clomid.. wont they up to 200mg.. are you ovulating or no.. Im sorry about the witch.. I really hope you get some good news.. maybe femara.. ??


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all i went for my u/s this morning..i have two cysts the size of gulf balls, which means no clomid for sure this month. i will be seeing my dr on mon to see what else can be done. i have no idea what is in store for us. it will probably take more than just one month to shrink the cysts..
will wait on the fs office nurse to call to confirm my great news today..>insert sarcasm< here ..lol..
*lil..*i have taken at least four rounds, i am ovulating on the 100mg, so increasing the dose will do nothing for me. problem i am having is i am taking the clomid for one month, then off one or two months to wait for the cysts to shrink..it's just not a good plan obviously..
idk what to think at this point..just taking it day by day
Happy Valentines Day everyone.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies!!!!

Remember me???? Or not, considering it's been AGES since my last post. I'll admit that I have been terrible about getting back on here...my apologies! Things have just been busy, although by no means is that an excuse.

I haven't read through all the posts, but taking a quick glance through, looks like there's some exciting news. :)

*CONGRATS* Grey on the birth of your beautiful little one!

*CONGRATS* to Amber, New & Imp! How exciting! Wishing you all H&H pregnancies. And exciting news on another little girl Amber! It sure is going to be a party with 2 little ladies around the house. :winkwink:

p.s. New - I'm so glad to see that you are part of this thread. It has been a long time coming, and I'm so very happy for you! 

Love - Glad to see you here as well. I'm hoping that you will announce your pregnancy on this thread real soon. :hugs: 

Shell - Hope all goes well with your move. I hear you on the pain of being away from Freya. Although it never goes away completely, it does get a little easier with time, so hang in there...

Hope all the other ladies are doing well. Good luck to everyone starting back up on their TTC journeys. Look forward to hearing news about more :bfp:s in the near future.

We are doing well. Coco is already a year old...unreal! Fun fun times with her personality emerging more and more as each day passes. Exciting times to look forward to, but at the same time makes me wonder how did my baby get so big so fast...:wacko:

Much love to you all :kiss:...I will try not to be MIA for so long again...

Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

love--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear about the cysts. Even without the clomid, are you guys still allowed to keep trying naturally or do you have to go back on the BCPs for sure to shrink them? Keeping my fx'd for you, you really deserve some good news for a change. :hugs:

Neffie--:kiss: so good to hear from you!! I am glad you and little Coco are doing well! It is amazing how fast they grow! You try to cherish every moment you can, because you know tomorrow they are going to be moving on to the next discovery! Thank you for the congratulations on our newest little lady, we are very excited! :cloud9: We were planning on waiting until this year to TTC, but she obviously was a bit impatient, haha!!

Please don't be a stranger! Stop by whenever you have time from what I know is a hectic life these days with a 1 year old moving and shaking!! I love hearing how everyone is doing, all of you ladies are very special to me!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww love so sorry.. i want to just give you a big hug... 

Hope your all well.. Bryce is 1 today.. ekks.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love - I'm so sorry AF got you. It really sucks. I have no magic words, I know how hard you must be taking it. :hugs:

Neffie - :hi: glad you and Coco are doing well. Thanks for your kind words, I'm still in denial about the whole thing to be honest -that after all this time, I might actually get a healthy live baby at the end :cloud9:

Amber - hope your rescan goes well and baby is doing just fine!

My news, apart from being 12 weeks tomorrow :shock: and flying off to Spain for a week is that I borrowed a doppler off a good BnB friend and I think I found the hb (if only momentarily). I tried it this afternoon when it arrived but I think I got myself worked up and panicked a bit. I heard the placenta whooshing but no hb.
Tonight before bed, I tried again and after studying my own hb and concentrating on the area around where I'd heard the placenta, I found it. It was only 5 seconds or so and registered at 140 (but the numbers were a bit all over the place and DH was holding the display unit) I heard it, it definitely sounded like my heartbeat, only much faster.
I don't know why I'm doubting it, it couldn't have been anything else really.

I'm amazed :cloud9:


----------



## loveanurse1

i started the bcp today. it will prevent any new ones from growing. I finally had a flood of tears:cry::cry::cry:
i don't know what to think..i just don't. do i give up or keep going?:nope::nope::nope: i just don't know...i want to give up but my heart and my mind won't :ignore: my own body or desire to have another :baby:

*New*..so glad you could find the hb..have fun in spain
*Neffie*..thanks for the update..so glad to hear from you
ty to *everyone* for your kind words

i'll let you all know what the fs says on monday


----------



## Beanwood

Hey guys....so sorry...things have just beem manic......

Love hi hun........Been in your journal my sweet......Love to you here aswell.

Amber a girl .......how lovely.

New......12 weeks .........fab and enjoy your holiday.

Imp........fab news.....so pleased for you.

Lil, shell, milo hi everyone..It is so hard to keep up to dae ...I am sorry.

.....sounds like the boys trying to help themselves to ice cream and sprinkles so am gonna rush

Nate finally had his op yesteday and is fine...thank goodness.

Will be becak soon ....gonna cgecj the kitchen. xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi Neffie! Great to hear from you :D

That's fabulous news New :D I'm so pleased for you, 12 weeks is a great milestone to celebrate with a trip :D

AFM:
Very excited :D Had a conversation today with DH and we've provisionally decided to NTNP starting in August/September when Isabelle will be around 9 months old and to start TTC#2 in December/January when she'll be 1. :thumbup:

We really want a sibling for her (I'd like 2, but we've agreed on 1 for now and revisit the idea after the next baby) and we'd like them to be close in age. We're aiming for 2-3 year age gap, a little more or a little less (there could be an 18 month one at the smallest, as we're ok with that) is fine as we don't know how long it will take this time. :shrug:

I'm just so excited we finally have settled on a time to start preparing to expand our family :) We've agreed that if we get to 9 months and either of us aren't ready, we'll re-discuss it, but it's a start, it gives me a goal to start preparing for by losing weight and getting healthier. Been using myfitnesspal app with great success so far, 3lbs lost this week on it :) :happydance: :cloud9:


No real point to this except I'm excited :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday Ladies!

Had our scan this morning, Baby Hayleigh/Kaytlin (jury still out on her name, lol) is doing very well, HB holding steady at 156, and she even waved at us and sucked her thumb for us, then did her best drama queen pose (hand on her forehead) just like her big sister did for us around this time. Spine measurements were perfect, and she said she got the outflow as well (but did not indicate good or bad, I am hoping she would tell us if there was something wrong). All in all, a good scan. Plus, on our way in to our scan, we ran into a couple old friends of ours who had been struggling to conceive for 3-4 years now, and were happy to tell us they found out they are expecting a baby boy! She is about as far along as I am, was a very pleasant surprise!

Love: I hope you are ok hun, been thinking about you all weekend. Just know that you are young, and you have time to get those cysts under control and try for your rainbow baby. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now, but I know you want your little baby oh so much, so I would never give up trying! :hugs: Just know that we are all here for you for your journey, however long it takes! :hugs:

Bean: So good to hear from you and I am very happy to hear that all is well with Nate. I was hoping you would stop in to update us!! Sounds like you have your hands full with the boys!

Grey: Good to hear from you too, and I am so happy to hear that you are planning on trying to give little Isabelle a baby brother or sister in the coming year!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! I can't wait to see more babies in the Femmes family!!

New: I hope you, DH and Haribo have a great trip to Spain!! Will be thinking of you while you are away!! 

Lil: My gosh, I cannot believe Bryce is a year already!! I hope his birthday went well! Such a cute little man you have, I love the pictures you have of him on FB, he is going to be a heartbreaker someday and I foresee you having to fend off the ladies!! 

Also, wanted to share a couple pictures of Grace helping me make Valentine's Cookies for her class this past week,it was so much fun!!
 



Attached Files:







GraceCookie1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









GraceCookie2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









GraceCookie3.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3









GraceCookie4.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









GraceCookie5.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Again


Grey -love your avatar....little isabelle is gorgeous.

Amber - I love your photos of Graceand sounds like you had a fab scan.

Aw...selfish and greedy side of me so sad that I will never do that again............
Nate is receovering so well from the operation that you would never know that he had it. He was away from us for about 2 hours which was hard...the hardest bit though was holding him when he was being put to sleep and then leaving him. Anyway its all done now ands he has two ball (lol) all present and correct......he will thank us when he is older.

I hope that everyone and all babies are good. I am off out tonight with my good friend.......DH incharge.......of the mad house......its all ipods and laptops at the moment......big ones...can i have this game? Can I have your password? Me....Is it free? DHs turn tonight. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

hope the night went well BEan..so glad the surgery went smoothly and he will indeed thank you later in life...as will his wife ;)

amber..those are some cute little pics there..she's so grown
grey....glad to hear you have a clear direction to which you are going with ttc another. sounds like a fab plan.

i'm ok at the moment...i cancelled the appt with the fs..i forgot the girls had no school and i just didn't think it was appropriate for us to take them to that kind of appt. waiting on the dr's office to call us back with when the dr will be visitin the gulf breeze office.
so i figure i'll be on bcp for at least two months so i went ahead and scheduled teeth procedures in march..might as well. and if i run out of funds for ttc, there is plain old trying the ol' fashioned way with no medical intervention..it wasn't helping anyway..lol all in God's hands..maybe it was meant to be a :bfn: so i can smoothly transition to a new job..ifykwim?? i have been silently stalking..still a little depressed with the :bfn: but i'll adapt and overcome.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just popping in quickly - had my dating scan yesterday and all is well :happydance:

They were unable to do the Nuchal Fold measurement as baby was being awkward and wouldn't move into the right position :dohh: so got to have the 2nd tri blood test at 16 weeks instead. I have been moved 4 days ahead and am 14 weeks today with a DD OF 27th August. :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/3E634929-E8E6-47C9-8A2D-7A48611F21C9-1021-000000806BD2E85F_zps3756a0a3.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: little Haribo!! Looking good, New!! And welcome to 2nd trimester! I am so excited and happy for you!!! Nuchal measurement can be so hard to get depending on position or if you have a wriggler in there, I had to go back twice with this little lady!!

I hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe I am nearly 23 weeks already! I can feel the baby moving all of the time now, she moves so much more than Grace ever did, it is so wierd how different pregnancies can be!! 

Grace is doing well, except we are having an issue at school. She has been bitten by another child twice in the past week. Once while she was sitting in a chair reading a book and the other time when she was lying resting on her mat. I am obviously very upset. I know children bite at this age, but I am starting to grow concerned that there is a lack of proper supervision in her room. I don't appreciate seeing her little arms marked up and bruised, my poor baby. DH and I have both agreed that if it happens again, we are going to meet with the director about it. She is not doing anything to invite the behavior of the other child, and I think the other child needs to either be shadowed or some other sort of intervention needs to take place.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Ladies (quiet in here lately!!)!! Just checking in, had my 23 wk checkup today, and the doctor said all of the 20 week measurements from the baby were excellent, heart outflow was perfect as was the spine. Phew!! I can relax again!! No scans for at least another month now, next appointment is set for 3/25. I do have to take another glucose test though, but that is just because most ladies have to take it at 26 weeks and with my history, she is not waiving that even though I passed back at 10 wks or so. Hopefully I will pass again! Has been nice not having to stick myself with a needle this pregnancy, but I will do it all again if I have to!

Other than that, our little lady is moving around like CRAZY!! They had a hard time pinning her down again at the office to get her heartbeat, lol. We are soooo in for it with this one I think! lol


----------



## lilrojo

Nice to hear from you amber.. :) happy things are going well.. 

Im in the tww.. so waiting again lol


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber*..i hope you don't have to start pricking your fingers again..i did a fasting blood sugar at work the other night as i felt like my sugar was low///and let me tell you...my finger still hurts..
*lil*..good luck..fx'd for you
*new*..posted in your journal


----------



## lilrojo

thanks love


----------



## kizzyt

Great news new and Amber! Good luck lil xx


----------



## lilrojo

well im 6dpo today.. few days left till testing.. time will tell :)


----------



## kizzyt

Ladies, those with toddlers around the same age as G, how do they sleep? are they all sttn??? You'd think after 17 months Georgina would have the hang of it wouldn't you, but no :( we are getting around one "decent" night every two weeks at the moment, she's always suffered when teething and it seems to go on forever but lately she is awake for about 1.5-2 hours at some point during the night almost every night. It's killing me :(

Sorry just needed a vent really, feeling a bit sorry for myself :(


----------



## IMPPEARL

Kizzy have you done any sleep training? It's hard but it's so worth it. Waking up becomes more of a habit then a need by this age. If Alia wakes before 7 I don't go in. She use to cry but now simply wines and will eventually goes back to sleep. Do some searching on the Internet. I was never big on letting her scream. I'd go in lay her back down rub her back then leave again. But there are different methods. Alia will sleep 11-12 hours most nights now easy. Sounds like its time to crack down a bit for you...


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--we are having similar issues with Grace. She will sleep from 9-12/1, then wake up and is inconsolable unless I rock her/bring her to bed with us, then she will sleep for another hour or so, then wake up wanting a drink. 

I have recently become more successful getting her back into her crib/the cot in our room after her first wake-up (I am trying like crazy to get her completely crib trained by the time #2 is here), but it takes a lot of effort for me not to fall back asleep myself before doing so!!

What I can't seem to kick her of is that need for a drink at around 2-3 am. I have tried to make sure she is well hydrated with a drink before bed, hoping that will hold her through the night, but she still wakes up wanting a drink. This is proving by far to be the hardest part for me, kicking her of that last need for 1 drink during the night!!

And I admit, I cannot bear to hear her cry/scream, I'm still one of those Moms that instantly responds to her cries (and it drives DH crazy that I do this!)--and I know at this age I am spoiling her by doing so. It is something I admittedly need to work on. She has me wrapped around her little fingers, and she knows it!! :blush:

Lil---thinking of you and praying for that BFP!!


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks imp and Amber for yOur replies, appreciate it. By sleep training we have her going to bed really well, self settling etc and she goes down like a dream. I admit tho I am more like Amber in that I can't just lay and listen to her scream and ignore it, I have to go check on her, it also infuriates my oh and we end up snapping at each other. I dont feel I'm excessive in checking on her (I leave her to it once she's in bed and only look in on her when I go up for the night) but I can't bear hearing her screaming and getting herself in a complete state. I do try to let her settle herself as I think she sleeps better that way plus she doesn't want to be rocked etc and won't sleep in our bed so I go in, reassure her with a pat/stroke or replace her dummy, even give milk or calpol if I feel she needs it or she's asking for it (milk not meds) and then go out again. I've just upped her nappy size to see if that could possibly make a difference, ill try anything! I'm also going to attempt not to go near her tonight if she wakes up and see how it goes. Oh's birthday tomorrow, I don't want her or me to be as grumpy/tearful as we have been today for him..

I could also talk about her temper which is getting worse (slapping us, scratching, digging her nails in anger) but that's a whole other issue :( :( :(


----------



## loveanurse1

i think it sometimes is harder on the parents to let their child scream/cry back to sleep then it is for the child..it's a very frustrating time for sure..
my youngest is 5 and recently has begun crying and whining about everything..i can't stand it. she doesn't take naps..i'm beginning to think she needs too..i remembe being made to take naps at that age..even if only a half hour..but the constant crying and whining is driving me nuts..i know that sounds horrible but I can't help it.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Alia went did go through that phase and it took about a week of very little sleep on my part. When she got up I'd go in lay her down rub her back and leave. The first time I'd let her cry about 5 min go in again lay her down rub her back and leave. Then I'd leave her for 7 min. Repeat each time progressing to longer in between until she eventually cried herself out. It was heart breaking. But so worth it. She is a great sleeper now. On the rare occasion she does wake up in the night now I don't go in. She'll wimper for 5 min maybe then back to sleep. If its 7am or after though she knows its time to get up and wont go back to sleep. Lol. But that's not a horrible time so we get up :) 

Like you said the rough play is another matter. Lol. Normal at this age though (Alia is 15 mos now) I just grab her hand tell her "No hitting/scratching .... it hurts mommy/puppy..." in a tough voice then put her down and walk away. She gets quite upset but it seems to be working. I'll leave her for a short amount of time (a few mins) then distract her with new play and all is better. She is getting much nicer and doesn't play rough too much anymore.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grace's temper seems to be bad at times too. But they say it is normal at this stage because they are trying so hard to express themselves, and since they can't quite do it verbally with words, they do it with action.

She likes to hit. I try to be firm with her and tell her "no, that hurts mommy", but then she will hit me again, lol. I think I need to try the setting down and walking away thing when she does that, thanks, Imp.

The other thing she does is if you tell her "no" she throws whatever she has in her hand, be it a binkie, a toy, a sippee cup, etc. And sometimes she will throw herself on the floor and scream. When she does this we do try to walk away, at least for a couple of minutes, then come back. 

Ahh the joys of toddlerhood! :flower:


----------



## kizzyt

Thanks ladies, the last two nights have been better, I put her in a bigger nappy size and it might be a coincidence but it's helped I think! She does still murmur/shout out which wakes me up but I've either ignored it or popped her dummy back in and left her. Long may it continue! Now, help with oh's snoring anyone??? ;)

The tantrums/hitting are a hard one, she's worse when tired/unwell and I totally get the frustration element of it but it does wear me down. She hits out when people get in her space/face or try to kiss her or something when she doesn't want to, she will also hit out at other kids if they try to take her toy away or something. I react very quickly, she gets taken away and put down to calm down then has to apologise (kiss or hug) and she's fine but she does it again if something annoys her again so on we go.. I do feel she's in a heightened state of irritation most of the time because her skin drives her nuts (eczema) and once she starts scratching she seems to lash out more as she's already aggravated but I can completely excuse her behaviour because of that.


----------



## kizzyt

*can't!


----------



## Amberyll23

Just wanted to pop in quickly to say:

:wohoo::happydance:IT'S MY V-DAY!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on your v-day - come really quickly!!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Yay amber!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy V Day Amber :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy vday amber.. 

AFus.. were still ttc.. on month 5.. cycle 2 of clomid.. wish us luck..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Guys

Happy v day amber.

Hi everybody else.......Hope you are all good.

Kizzy...i dont know if ths will help or not. Nate pretty much sleeps through most nights...at the most he wakes once....twice on a bad night for a feed and then goes straight back.. Ok...here is the probably unhelpful bit...I have done nothing differently with Nate than I have with the other two....and they were both really bad sleepers. Sorry to all those who disagree..I have always just gone to them ands never been able to leave them cry........Nate has never really doe that though..I am very lucky that even when he wakes in the morning you can hear him cooing for about ten mins......then he starts crying....guess i am saying that it could just be the way that G is ..tough I know cause have been there....xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I have such a hard time hearing Grace cry, it goes right to my heart when she does, like an arrow! I am trying to soothe and comfort-rock (in rocking chair) when she wakes up at the moment. It works most nights, others not so much, but she is getting better. I know that it is not something that will happen overnight. 

Thanks for all the V-Day wishes, I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is flying by!! DH also got to feel the baby kick yesterday, he was so excited! I will have to check, but I am pretty sure we did not feel Grace kicking from the outside this early on!

Oh, also, we have FINALLY settled on her name, :cloud9: Hayleigh Ann! :cloud9:


----------



## loveanurse1

love Hayleigh..did I tell you that is our youngest's name..Hayleigh Noelle...lol
glad to hear dh can feel her kick..that is so wonderful


----------



## Vixmar

Hi
Omg all these new pregnancys new beggining and plannings!!

Ive been MIA for too long!

Ive read some of the thread since ive been gone,

Love the name Amber just lovely!

New- So glad your finally getting your darling babe!!

Lil- wishing you all the best with the clomid, i have my fingers x's for you

Bean- Hope nate had a good birthday

Hope everyone is ok

Not much to report this end. 
Libbys just Libby, Walking, talking biting and tantrums but she is just amazing!!
She had such a huge outgoing personality and so string willed with such a temper... struggling with the disapline at mo, she is a biter and a smacker which im taking the simple ' no' approuch and ignoring her behaviour after removing her, luckily she isnt doing it to anyone other than Zack and Jess, apparently at the childminders shes fantastic lol
Shes also aware of her wee wee and pooh pooh but planning to wait for summer for starting training!
Her ezema is horrif at the mo, but playing around with creams so finger crossed we will get a good balance soon!

Off to watch red nose day!
Goddnight xx


----------



## Vixmar

oh my days ive just read my bit and my spelling is horrific tonight lol


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks VIx.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well gender scan went well. Little tinker wouldn't cooperate at first and was fast asleep. After a walk round and a wee, it became obvious that we are having a little BOY! :blue:

All looked well although pics weren't that clear :(

I have them on disc so will upload once new laptop arrives as the CD drive on mine is broken :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww yay NEw... so happy for you.. little boys are amazing.. :) Congrats hun..


----------



## Beanwood

Vix....so good to hear from you.

NEW...THATS JUST ALL FAB.....SO SO CHUFFED FOR YOU. Cant wait to see pics.
Hi everyone else ........busy, busy as usual...oh and we were all hit with the sickness bug AGAIN. Thats one in sept, one on dec and now this one....blimey. XX

Hi everybody....XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats on a little boy New!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations on team :blue: New!!! That's so exciting that you could see that early :D


----------



## kizzyt

Great news New xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

Edited - Please read the forum rules



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.

haha oopsy!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Amberyll23 said:


> What I can't seem to kick her of is that need for a drink at around 2-3 am. I have tried to make sure she is well hydrated with a drink before bed, hoping that will hold her through the night, but she still wakes up wanting a drink. This is proving by far to be the hardest part for me, kicking her of that last need for 1 drink during the night!!
> 
> And I admit, I cannot bear to hear her cry/scream, I'm still one of those Moms that instantly responds to her cries (and it drives DH crazy that I do this!)--and I know at this age I am spoiling her by doing so. It is something I admittedly need to work on. She has me wrapped around her little fingers, and she knows it!! :blush:

Hun i put a bottle of juice in bed with jess so if she wakes up she has a drink which is working well Jess goes down at 5pm wakes about 11pm (i hear her whimper & then pop my head round & she will be drinking her pop) then doesnt wake until 6.30am 

I found it hard at first ignoring her when she cried but after 2 nights the crying disappeared but its what works for you :) :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New, I posted in your journal already, but wanted to say congrats here too on your little blue bundle, I am so very excited for you!! :hugs::happydance:

sam--thanks for the advice, I will try that with Grace, although I got yelled at by her pediatrician the other day for keeping her in bottles this long, lol! We have her in sippy cups for everything except bedtime and through the night, so here I thought we were doing pretty good! lol

bean--hope your family is feeling better! It really sucks when everyone comes down with a bug at the same time!!

vix--so good to hear from you! Libby is just gorgeous, I love watching her antics and growing up on FB!! she is an absolute doll!!

lil--hoping and praying for your BFP this month hun!

love--I have to stop over at your journal and catch up, but I hope you are done with those BCPs and able to be back TTCing. 

Not much to report here! I go for my final glucose test this saturday, and if I pass, then I am clear for the rest of the pregnancy, so keeping my fx'd that I pass!! Grace is doing well, she had a virus last week and was miserable for a couple of days, but she has bounced back pretty fast! Other than that, 25 weeks and chugging along! 

Love to you ladies!!!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Lol screw 'em!! Jess should really have a sippy cup but a bottle makes her happy so if she is happy I am she likes to drink out of my glass too which is funny!


----------



## IMPPEARL

The only thing I'd worry about w a bottle in bed is if she falls to sleep w it in her mouth the contents can coagulate in her mouth and cause teething issues, and bacteria to build up making illnesses more likley, also choking. May be worth a try short term if its the only thing that works. But it would worry me. Maybe I'm just a worrier but that's me. :)


----------



## kizzyt

I'm the same as you Imp, I very rarely give G juice/squash anyway just water or milk and I think there's a big relation to tooth decay from prolonged bottle drinking. Amber does she have soft spout cups? G has some and we use them for milk, prob the most similar style to bottles and non spill. I give her one of those in the morning when she first wakes up and leave her to it so I can try to snatch an extra ten mins in bed :)

G has started sleeping thru the night again (yay) but waking up super early (boo), in the 5's most days, it's better than being up in the night but its still tough and the worst part is she is tired because it's too early for her too so then she whinges a lot! This morning I ignored her when she first work at 5.15 and managed to eek out another hour with her just whinging every now and again, I am determined to break this cycle and get back to post 6 wake ups!!

Sam I cant believe jess sleeps 5pm til 6.30am, that's incredible!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grace refuses to drink juice or any sort of sweet liquid. So at night, her bottles are either water or milk/toddler formula. I try giving her water first and then add little milk/formula if she chucks it back at me. I also make sure to take the bottle away as soon as she is finished. It means I have to stay awake for a couple of minutes, but I am so into that routine right now that it really almost doesnt phase me. I am sure once #2 is here in June, that will be a different story, which is why I am trying to address this now instead of then, haha!

Kizzy--I will try your idea about the soft spout cups--thank you thank you thank you!!!. I have been using the spillproof Tommee Tippee sippy cups which are soft but firm plastic (no where close to what a bottle nipple is like), and this past week we tried using what her daycare uses (throw away plastic ones), only those spill so easily and i end up with milk all over my carpet, ugh!! I hate them! And I hate dried milk on my carpet even more! lol And there is no way I would be taking those into bed! haha


----------



## Amberyll23

Also--Kizzy--glad G is sleeping through again, I hope her morning timer extends a little more for you though! 5 am is rough!!:flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

i used the soft spout cups..worked like a charm..hope it works for Grace too.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber you bf too for a long time right? Alia would never take any spout sippy cups at all. Just the straw. I was actually reading an article the other day saying bf babies generally prefer straws. So maybe worth a try also. Certainly makes seance for us now. :)

Afm. Midwife apt tomorrow. Had a bit of a panic attack last night/today. So close to 3 mos but this is where I lost the 1ft time. I need this apt so bad. Hope they get hb for me. Ill be scheduling an ultrasound too. Hope I don't have to wait long. I've been so relaxed till now. Fingers crossed!!

On another note the count down is on. Family vaca to Jamaica in April. Can't wait things have been so busy for us lately it'll be nice to relax and spend some quality time together.


----------



## Amberyll23

Yes, I BF Grace for a year (well, bf and bottle-fed breast milk as I had to pump while at work). I never thought of straws, I will have to try that too, thanks!!

Good luck with your appointment today, I hope it goes well!!! 

And your family vacation sounds awesome!! Definitely a good place to go and get some relaxation and family time!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Feeling better today now. Had midwife apt and it took her a bit but she found the hb! Yeah. Ill be 12 weeks on Sunday! Also booked my 1st ultrasound for Monday. Can't wait! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp-- Aww, so excited for you, please let us know how it goes!!!! 

Also, Kizzy-- thank you soooo much for the advice on the soft spout cups. I purchased 2 for Grace yesterday and they are a hit! She still wants her bedtime bottle, but I can work with that. Not expecting miracles, but at least she is not refusing the sippies anymore! phew!!! 

Had Grace in for her checkup yesterday, everything is perfect! Doctor said I have a beautiful, healthy little lady! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Amber can i ask what cups you got.. and where from lol.. I need to find something different for bryce.. he is such a bottle baby and hates sippy cups..


----------



## Amberyll23

I got some Avent ones from babies r us. Tommee Tippee and a couple of other good brands had some too, but I went for the Avent as that is the type of bottles Grace used and they use the same material on the sippee spouts as the bottle nipples, so I figured Grace could identify with them better. 

Here is a link to the Avent sippees that I found online, but I found them right in the store in the bottle section! (They come in pink, blue and green)

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12549857&searchURL=false


----------



## Amberyll23

Also, just fyi, the bigger size (I think the 12 oz ones?) have a hard spout, not the soft spout. I almost accidentally got one of those (as Grace tends to drink more than 5 oz at a time, especially her milk), but realized before I checked out that the spouts were hard on the bigger ones!! I could only find 5 oz Avents with the soft spout.


----------



## kizzyt

Great news imp, what a relief!!

Well done grace and Amber on the soft spouts, glad it helps! Lil we use tommee tippee ones. Altho last night G worked out that she can push the spout down into the drink so that's the new game! I've put her to bed with no milk tonight as she literally only drinks an ounce or two each night, she didn't ask for it so I thought why not?! I'll be following her to bed soon, we are back to nOt sleeping thru :(


----------



## Beanwood

hi all

imp thats great news..its so nice to hear the hb.

i am still bf and nate is great with a straw.......must be something in it i guess. glad you have found a cup that works though amber. 

hi all.....kizzy glad g sleeping through again.

am typing one handed hence no caps and struggling with a wriggly very smelly baby....best go change him........xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks guys, I am going to try introducing a straw to her very soon and see how she likes it. Also, I saw that Avent sells cups that you can drink out of like a regular cup (not sure how it works, but if it does, that is neat!) Grace LOVES to drink out of my cups like a big girl, so may try those too!!!

Had my 26 wk appt today and got some GREAT news, I PASSED my GTT!!! No GD for this pregnancy, whoop! :happydance: I did a little happy dance in the doctor's office, haha. 

I also got my next ultrasound appointment (I have to have growth scans every few weeks due to still being an "at risk" pregnancy due to my age and high blood pressure). That is set for next Wed, April 3. Can't wait to see how the little miss is growing! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay amber.. that is great to passing the GTT.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. :)

Thanks Kizzy.. I think I found one he likes that is a soft spout one.. :)

Hope to rid the bottles soon.. but we will see.. he loves his bottle.. 

afus: were well.. im in another tww.. cycle 5 of ttc.. so hopefully the last.. 1dpo.. so time will tell..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Great news on passing the GTT Amber :thumbup:

GL for this cycle Lil :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

awesome news Amber..what a relief.
Lil.posted in your journal.
Bean..well done on still bf...if i ever get the opporunity again, i would love to give it a whirl again.
New...i seen a commercial today for Haribo gummy bear...think of you every time I see it.
35 today....thinking about if my eggy's are still working..lol


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber Great news on passing the gtt!! :)

Afm had my ultrasound today and I saw little bebe. Looks like a baby!! Lol Little heart beating away. :) 12 weeks yesterday. Feeling like I'm in the clear. Now time to tell the fam :)


----------



## lilrojo

That's fab imp.. :)

Love happy birthday.. im sure your eggies are perfect!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy Birthday Love :cake: I'm 38 now so I'm sure your eggs atill have life in them, don't give up :hugs: I so so wish for you to get your BFP, I know how much you want it and you've been so patient. 

Imp - congrats. :yipee:

Bean - I need some boy tips and you're THE expert, lol :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--posted in your journal yesterday, just know that I am keeping everything I can crossed for you this cycle!! :hugs:

Love--Happy Birthday!! And I am sure your eggys are fine!! :hugs: Like New, I'm 38, and mine are still kicking around! Praying your new approach gets you that BFP this year!!!

Imp--fabulous news on the u/s!!! Your family is going to be so excited!!! 

bean--:hugs: sounds like your little man is keeping you on your toes!

Hugs to you ladies!!


----------



## Nichole

Hi ladies! I was here in 2011, when I was pregnant with my son and I'm back! 12w3d!


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome Back, Nichole!!! And congratulations!!! :happydance: Feel free to give us an update on how you have been and how you are doing!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Holy cow Amber..I just realized you were 26 weeks along almost 27. I was exactly that far along when I had my eldest 13 years ago today..what a coinicidence....Not that I want you to deliver, just thought noticed the time.


----------



## Nichole

Well, this time around has been far more complicated than either of my other two. My DS was 8 weeks premature, due to what I just found out was a very rare complication. So, I'm with a high-risk OBGYN, this time. My very first appointment he took 17 vials of blood to run tests and try to find out what happened last time. So far they've discovered one complication after another after another. Now, not only do I see him minimum 4x a week, but I'm seeing a genetic specialist too, as well as taking medications and getting shots. This is so not going to be an enjoyable 6 months. The only plus side is how many ultrasounds I get :)


----------



## loveanurse1

wow nichole..that's a lot of dr vists.. i had to go every week with my second dd to get hormone injections from my ob as i had my eldest 14 weeks early. i couldn't going in 4x wk..


----------



## Nichole

Ooooh let me edit myself, lol. That should say once a week = 4x a month! That would be a TON of visits!


----------



## loveanurse1

ooh..lol..gotcha..i was like, dang that's a lot of visits..lol


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--wow! I hope the extra monitoring, testing and shots are helping to ensure that your little one is growing big and strong, I will keep you in my thoughts!! I agree getting the extra ultrasounds is one bright side! Both my pregnancies have been higher risk, nothing like what you are going through, but as a result, I get extra ultrasounds as well to keep track of her growth, etc. 

Love--I did not realize your oldest was born at 27 weeks!! That had to have been so scary for you. I am so glad all turned out well, she is a gorgeous young lady!!


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome back Nichole.. :) hope things go better this time and all the monitoring is helping :)

afm:4dpo today.. nothing like the stupid tww taking forever lol


----------



## Nichole

hey lil!
Well, I'm off to a check up this morning. I've acquired a skin contact allergic reaction to...something, no clue what. I think it may be my laundry detergent, SO thinks it's just from bug bites.
Does anyone else feel like this site has lost what it used to have? I was back on here for weeks, before rediscovering this group, and I've gotten no support or welcomes or anything like I was expecting... maybe it's just me being sensitive? Idk, but it feels off now.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Welcome back Nichole

Imp fab news.....going to be great to tell the family.

Amber - wow it is moving fast. 

New - any questions on boys I am happy to answer....lol......like why they always fiddling with their winky lol...actually dont know the answer to that one...

Love...goin over to your journal.....xx

Hi everybody else.....xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber*..yes i had her at 26 weeks 2 days gestation..she weighed 1lb 15 oz and was 13 1/2 inches long. she now is sooo proud that she weighs 81 lbs..lol

*lil*..4po..and hopefully a :bfp: at the end of the rainbow..
*bean*..playing with winkie's :haha: ..my nephew does just that..lol


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole-- I try to post in the trimester forums and give help when I can to ladies who have questions, but I agree that there does seem to be fewer supportive ladies out there like there were a few years back when I had my m/c and was TTC my DD. There also do seem to be a lot of negative threads these days, at least a lot more than I remember there being before.

I have kept up with the ladies here as religiously as I could over the past couple years as I have grown quite fond of all of you and care about how everyone is doing!! I definitely get so much more support and positive energy here in this group than anywhere else!! 

You will find that the ladies here do come and go as our lives with all our kiddos, etc. tend to keep us busy, but there are usually at least 2 or 3 of us hanging around at any given time! I'm very glad you came back to join us and share this pregnancy journey with us!

I hope your checkup went well!!

Bean--hey there hun! I'm looking forward to seeing some of New's "winky" education!!

Love--wow, she was soo tiny, I would be proud too at 81 lbs if I were her!!! 

lil--you know I am gunning for you hun, I hope this is your cycle for that BFP!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks love and amber.. Im hopeful :)


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
Briefly popping in to say hi!
Amber- great news about your test! And I cant belive how fast its going!!
Imp- how did the family take the happy news?
lil- fingers crossed
love- sending some hugs xx

Hi to all!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

so tmi alert..been feeling that watery cm..decided to do opk
not quite positive..calculated my days..haven't been keeping track too much..i am apparently cd12..will be ovulating cd14/15 ..like clock work..we'll see what happens..lol
had :sex: yesterday or was it the day before..not sure...just been going with the flow..lol we'll see what happens.
it's nice though not to be sittng back twiddling my thumbs forced to :ignore: my body due to bcp's..
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-29 09.00.36-1-1.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## IMPPEARL

Bean thanks for the winky education. Lol I had a giggle about that. Now guess here's hoping for a little boy for daddy. Though we'll be happy w eather for sure. 

Sparkle as for the family. I sent everyone a pict w Alia in a "Big Sister" tshirt and the quote "One Pict Says a Thousand Words" everyone is excited. Though dad had to call and ask what words the pict said. Lol. He and mom were arguing what it ment. :) mom was right.

In other news my sister had her first 2 iui's yesterday and the day before. Fingers crossed for her. It would be so cool to be prego together.


----------



## loveanurse1

that is too funny imp..i can see my parents arguing on what it meant..lol

sparkle..how are things with you. thanks for the hugs.


----------



## bethenasia

Hey ladies. I've been around lurking via daily emails. Things have been rough since our loss in November. It's hard for me to engage in conversations here since I would be due around the time some of you are and I feel HORRIBLE for that. Especially since you guys, of all people, know how I am feeling.

Still waiting on another :bfp:, but haven't been successful. Perhaps this month?


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--hey hun! So good to hear from you!! How is the family doing and how are YOU doing? Been thinking of you!!

love--would be so cool to see you get a BFP this cycle!! I know you are just going with the flow, but to see your body talking to you so normally (as it should!) is a great sign!! Keeping my fx'd!!!

Imp--I love how you announced and that is so sweet how your parents were trying to figure it out and your mom was right!! I will keep my fx'd for your sister, I think it would indeed be lovely for both of you to share pregnancy together!!

beth--it is so good to hear from you, and believe me, I totally understand, please do not feel horrible! A loss is so hard, and all of us ladies understand completely. :hugs: to you and know we are all here for you anytime!! I will keep my fx'd for you this cycle for your BFP hun!! 

AFM: Growth scan for Hayleigh on Wednesday. Haven't seen her in over a month, so am excited! I think DH is more excited than I am, on Saturday he was like "Hey! We get to see Hayleigh this week, don't we?! I need to put this in my calendar so I don't forget!" He cracks me up sometimes! :haha:

I am having some serious issues with acid reflux and eating right now. I think I am carrying Hayleigh higher than I carried Grace, and she is, as a result, pushing more on my stomach. I have been trying to eat small meals but even eating a couple of crackers seems to be too much---half an hour later, I have to take some Tums! And they don't always help. I take ranitidine (Zantac) at night, but I try not to take it more than once per day as I hate taking medication (other than my vitamins and the blood pressure meds that I have to take) in any form during pregnancy! 

I hope all of you ladies had a Happy Easter!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber thanks for the well wishes for my sis. Everything crossed for her right now. Lol as for the a acid reflux I hear ya. I'm only just past the 3 mo mark and it's already killing me. Guess every pregnancy is just different. But at this rate it's going to be a long haul. Lol

Beth. I agree w amber. No reason to feel Horrable we totally understand. Fingers crossed for you this month again too. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 

All ...Hi sparkle and Beth ....good to hear updates from you.

Imp....i hope things have gone well for your sister.....it would be brill if you could be preg together...i dont have a sister, but yself and bf were pregnant together and it was great......

Amber - i had acid reflux really bad with nate...not so much the others though...like imps says every preg different. 

Hiope everybody is well......XX

Couple of pics of nate putting his feet up.....X
 



Attached Files:







nate 002.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









nate 001.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--aww, relaxing and chilling! Nate is just too cute!! Thank you for sharing the pics, he is as adorable as ever!


----------



## Nichole

Hope all is going well for everyone. I've got an appointment today to do a biopsy of my cervix, to check for cancerous cells :nope: I'm so not excited for this. Wish me luck. Hopefully I'll get a scan or heartbeat or something to make it better.


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh hun, I will keep you in my thoughts that all goes well. Fx'd for you!! 

I too hope they give you a chance to see/hear bubs! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all goes fine Nichole

Popping in to say I got my bfp today at 9dpo.. hope bean is sticky :)


----------



## Nichole

Oh lil!!! I've got you in my thoughts!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Thanks for the thoughts ladies. He did the exam and took two small biopsies. We set an appointment in 2 weeks for the results. No scan or heartbeat check today :(


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Nichole :)

Aww boo that stinks but fxed for clear results..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lil - congrats hun :wohoo: :yipee: sending you lots of sticky vibes :hugs:

Nichole - oh hun, so sorry, this is such a worrying time. Hoping all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--:dust: to you, and Congrats!! :happydance: Posted in your journal too, but wanted to say here too that I am so very excited and happy for you!!!

Nichole--Boo that you could not see/hear bubs today, really hoping your test results come back with good news!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Lil..*posted in your journal
*amber*..aw, i had bad reflux with my youngest..it's awful..i hope you can get some relief..and :wohoo: on scan..those are always a pleasure..
*New*..:hi: posted in your journal too :hugs:
*Bean*..omg..he's gotten so big and handsome..
*Nichole*..some positive vibes going your way..i had to have a biopsy with my first pregnancy and it came back neg..as soon as i gave birth it went back to normal and have had normal pap's ever since..when your pregnant your hormones can cause changes in your cervix giving an abnormal pap...hope that gives you some words of encouragement..
:hi: to anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey all! Got to see little Miss Hayleigh today and oh boy, she is already measuring to be a big baby at over 3lbs (95th percentile!!!) :shock:! She was moving around all over the place, which is par for the course for her, so why stop now, haha! 

She is currently in breach position (head up, feet down) which explains my heartburn, her head is literally pushing everything UP! haha 

HB started out in the 170s, which freaked me out, but by the end of the scan she was down to 144, so tech said we probably woke her up and got her all agitated early on. 

We also got some 3d shots, none of them are as good as what we were able to get with Grace, because she had not just her hand, but one of her FEET up in front of her face, rofl!! So I have a really clear shot of a little foot and a partial of her face (nose, lips, one of her eyes). I will try to get them scanned and posted tonight or tomorrow. DH had to leave literally right after the scan to catch a flight to San Diego, so I am on single mom duty for the next few days. From the picture though, you can clearly tell she is Grace's sister! They have the same nose and I think the lips are similar as well. 

The weight thing has me scared a bit, but I keep telling myself that they told me Grace was 9 lb, 7 oz before I gave birth to her and she only ended up being 7lb14oz! So I hope they are just a little off here as well!! 

Ok, enough rambling on. Everything else looks great, fluid levels are perfect, placenta is perfect, etc. etc. So I am a happy mommy today!! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Amber :thumbup: so pleased for you. 

How cute that you can tell she looks like Grace :cloud9: another little heartbreaker!


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies - sorry its been so long! I have been reading all your updates on my daily email but struggling to find time to reply.

Amber - great news on your scan. I love her name and can't wait to see her pictures - feet and all! :baby:

Imp -congratulations - you are onto number two as well :happydance:. Hope your reflux settles down - I was forced to drink lots of glasses of milk towards the end of my pregnancy with Callum it really helped settle my heartburn and I was happier drinking milk than taking drugs!

Lil - CONGRATULATIONS. FXed for a sticky bean again xxx :dust:

Beth , Sparkle - lovely to hear fro you both, I hope you are both keeping well xxx

Bean - lovely to see little Nate, he really is a cutie x

Nichole - really hope your results are ok and you get them quickly to put your mind at ease x :hug:

Love - good luck this cycle I hope that going au naturale works wonders for you x

Hello to everyone I missed I hope you, your babies and your bumps are all well xxx

As for us - Callum is getting big and troublesome! He is so independent and a complete boy! Always climbing things running around (and falling over!) never sits still for a minute - to the point that if he sits still I just assume he must be ill! Sleep is still not his strong point - regularly now taking an hour or more to get to sleep at night and usually half an hour to get to sleep at nap time. Its so frustrating because he is tired, rubbing his eyes and yawning when I put him in his cot and he has blackout blinds so his room is dark but as soon as he is in his cot he starts talking and laughing and rolling around and just won't drop off to sleep! Drives me mental because I dont know what more I can do to help him sleep and he often wakes early too and then he is just constantly tired and miserable :wacko: I have tired so many things but nothing seems to help and I keep hoping its a phase but after 3+months I suspect its just him!
Once asleep he usually sleeps ok unless he is ill when he is awful - often awake for 3-4 hours in the middle of the night :shrug: 
We have also been getting the toddler tantrums - has anyone else been experiencing these yet? If I take something off him or won't let him do something (ie climb onto the windowsill like he was trying to last night) he just turns on the screaming and the tears and has now taken to throwing himself on the floor too! I actually find it funny although I am sure I shouldn't and usually try to explain why I have stopped him then distract him with something else. I pray that eventually all the being told no will sink in and he will stop trying to be so mischievous! I suspect he is a bit frustrated as he is not talking at all yet - no proper words that I understand and also he is often so sleep deprived which makes us both very grumpy! God save us when the terrible twos start!
Sorry thats a very grumpy post - really he is great, a delight and a complete and utter joy, especially since he now gives lots of kisses and cuddles! I will try to post a recent photo from my phone too.

Love to everyone x


----------



## Nichole

love - thank you. That has been the most reassuring thing I've heard from anyone, including my doc! This is why I love this group. There's always someone to relate to. I can't describe how much that relieved me.

amber - be happy she's measuring big! Both of mine were on the big side. My little man was born 8 weeks early and was twice the weight he should have been! My daughter was a pound heavier than they anticipated. She'll be the perfect weight for her ;) 

Milo - How old is Callum? My DD will be 3 this month and has been having toddler tantrums since before she was 2, lol.

And thanks to everyone sending hugs and thoughts and prayers. I appreciate it all.


----------



## lilrojo

I have my bloods today.. wish me luck


----------



## NewToAllThis

lilrojo said:


> I have my bloods today.. wish me luck

Good luck xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

Good luck lil! You'll do GREAT!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Nichole*..i'm glad it helped..my dd is now 13 so that was close to 14 years ago that i had the one and only abnormal pap...:thumbup:
*Lil*..good luck hun..i hope your numbers are high and healthy:)
*amber*..that is large..but as you said, they are off sometimes..
*milo*..sleepless nights and cranky babies as much as we know we love them, can still make us grouchy :hugs:..just know it will get better. my 5 year old still has meltdowns..
New..hope you are doing better..

:hi: to everyone else..i'm hanging out with my neice who flew in to run this half marathon with me. we ran a four miler today in the rain..lol it was fun..race is on sunday..i'll let you all know how it goes..whether i collapse, crawl or run across the finish line..lol


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks everyone.. no word on the betas today so hopefully tomorrow


----------



## milosmum

Got my fingers crossed for you Lil x


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone! I promise to catch up on yesterday's posts once I have a minute here at work. I did want to get Hayleigh's scan pics up for you though, so I have attached them below. The first is of her, obviously, as we tried to work around the foot and hand she had in her face, lol. The second pic is of her little foot!
 



Attached Files:







Hayleigh1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









Hayleigh2(foot).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nichole

Amber - Gorgeous, of course! Foot or no foot!


----------



## lilrojo

aww so cute... Amber :)

Ok so betas are good.. at 10dpo they were 36.2 and prog. was 32.. :) no more bloods since my levels are good for early pregnancy.. next apt is in 3 weeks on april 25th.. for a us.. :)


----------



## Nichole

Have any of you had spotting after a pap? The procedure my OB did the other day, was basically a more extensive pap smear and he said spotting was normal afterwards... but I went 2 full days WITHOUT spotting at all, and now all of a sudden... I don't know whether to be concerned or not.


----------



## loveanurse1

i don't think i did *Nichole*, not that many days out, but doesn't mean anything..i did have a lot of cramping and bleeding the day of the colposcopy...make sure you are getting some rest.
*amber*..those are fantastic pics..


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks ladies!

Nichole--I almost always spot after PAP tests, usually within a day or 2. And those are regular PAPs. About 8 years ago I had an abnormal pap and had to go in for an in-office procedure where they scraped my cervix of cells for testing (and boy did that hurt!). I definitely spotted after that and had some cramping. Is it heavy spotting/bleeding or just dabs/streaks?

Lil--so glad your bloods came back good, excited for your appt on the 25th and the scan!!! 

milo--you are not alone, Grace throws some dandy tantrums right now when she doesnt get her way. All I have to do is tell her "No" and she throws herself on the floor! She even does this thing on the back where she pushes herself around on the floor with her feet while she screams, lol. I am really hoping that once she starts talking more, these meltdowns will diminish!! 

New--thinking of you and hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Nichole

It's just streaking. I think it just startled me, since I had nothing for 2 days after the scraping. And with all the little back and leg and stomach aches and pains. I'm sure I'm just overreacting. I'm just so nervous about this pregnancy.


----------



## lilrojo

i think if it continues i would call in to be safe nichole.. i spot but its right after.. 

my us is now the 23rd.. :) 19 days!!


----------



## kizzyt

Great pics amber xxx


----------



## milosmum

Gorgeous piccies amber - she is a cutie x


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--totally understandable how you feel about the spotting. Any sign of blood/spotting and I am the same way. :hugs: I hope it has stopped for you. If not, I agree with Lil, never hurts to get checked out or call the doc just to be safe.

Lil--looking forward to your scan hun, very excited for you!!

AFM: DH on his way home to us today from Cali (thank goodness!). Grace really missed him this time. She sat around in her high chair this morning going "Da-Da! Da-Da! Da-Da!" and looking for him to come down the stairs! If DH is not too tired, hopefully we can hit the zoo tomorrow, the weather here should be nice enough for it, and I just know Grace would love seeing all the animals. 28 weeks today and feeling it for sure! I've had at least 3 people comment about my growing bump in the last couple of days (positive of course!).

Hope all of you ladies, kiddoes, bumps and bubbas have a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Bit of advice if I can please ladies. 

Feeling crampy today, it's coming and going in waves but pretty similar to AF pains. It's mild but niggling enough to have me worried. Midwifes office shut now for the weekend too. 
Sensible part of me thinks its growing pains but I'm still a bit worried. Should I be?


----------



## lilrojo

hmmm new.. I would think your ok but you know you best.. could it be Braxton hicks.. or maybe your uterus is stretching.. not sure to be honest.. its been awhile since I was 18 weeks.. but I do know I was crampy on and off.. 

as I am now lol.. 

Def ready to be farther along :)


----------



## Amberyll23

I had period like cramps around 19 weeks or so with this pregnancy, doctor told me it was my uterus stretching. She told me to call their after hours or emergency number if I started to spot or the cramps became severe. 

Hope that helps hun!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds normal to me New - probably just stretching, I wouldn't worry unless it becomes very strong or is accompanied by blood :) 

Congratulations Lil, sorry I'm late to the party! So pleased for you, I wish you a great pregnancy :) 

Sorry I've been rubbish at keeping on top of everything, Isabelle is keeping me busy! She's doing great, started cooing and blowing raspberries like a good un! She'll be 4 months old next week, time is flying! 

A little pic - I was making tuna sandwiches, had put Izzy in her little seat, turned round and saw we had an interloper! ;)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--aww, they are so cute together!! I bet they are best buds!! Thank you for the update hun, they do indeed grow fast, don't they?


----------



## lilrojo

thanks grey.. 

aww look how big she is getting.. time does go too fast.. before you know she will be walking..


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, that is so precious..love it
*amber*..dare i ask for a bump pic??
*New*..I think the other ladies advice is wise..

afm..sick with head cold right before the big race :( just hanging around doing nothing.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks girls, I took some painkillers and had a bath and they eased. Slept like a log and I'm find again today. In all honest I think it was constipation/wind related as struggling in that area lately :blush:

I am finding that the tops of my legs and my pubic bone aches a lot. I really hope it's not the start of SPD but I am like an old woman getting up from sitting down. 
Oh the drama of pregnancy, can't believe I've still got over 20 weeks to go, starting to feel a bit uncomfortable already.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey - your dog is gorgeous, they are so lovely as a breed, I think they will be best of friends :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

so I'm a bit confused.. tmi alert....I woke up early this morning to have my morning pee..lol..and when i wiped there was a glob of brown tinged cm..and then i wiped again there was watery brown bleeding on tp..i am only like 6dpo maybe 7 
when i have pre af spotting it's usually 9-10 dpo with af always on time at 11 dpo..and usually the spotting occurs after :sex: we did not have :sex: yesterday..no real cramps or anything..well i had a little cramping last night but nothing of importance..i've also had backache, but i alway get that in the post ovulatory pain..i sure hope it's not af coming early before the big race tomorrow. i guess time will tell ..
i am too afraid to think it's anything other than pre af spotting


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ooh, quietly confident for you Love :happydance:, sounds promising. 

Good luck for the race :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

mmmmmmm...very interesting love.........am saying no more than that............
Good luck with race

Hi everybody else............XX


----------



## lilrojo

I too and quietly hopeful for you love.. keeping everything crossed its not af :)

Good luck for your race!! you will rock it!


----------



## Nichole

Good luck love. 
So, my bleeding stopped after just one day. I was moving into a new place yesterday (no lifting, just a lot of moving around and walking) and no more, so I'm taking it as just a result of the exam. I have my first appt with the geneticist Monday and he'll be doing an u/s, so I'll have my proof then anyway.


----------



## loveanurse1

wonderful news Nichole, so glad the bleeding has stopped. Hope your move goes smoothly


----------



## sparkle

Love- really hoping and praying for you.
Lil- congratulation!! So so happy for you
Beth- I know exactly how you feel. Much love xxx
Afm- life goes on... Chemo continues... My youngest sister gets married on Saturday, it's wonderful but gives me do much to think about. C and E will be bridesmaid and page boy. I can't wait!


----------



## lilrojo

So I have had a bit of spotting on and off the last two days.. freaks me out being pal but hoping its the progesterone suppositories.. fxed


----------



## loveanurse1

i'm praying for you lil :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Praying for you too Lil xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lil. I had spotting which was most probably down to the prog. So I switched to rectal use and it sorted it out. They say both ways are effective. 

Sparkle - hi hun, nice to hear from you :hugs:

AFM - 20 week scan today and I am very nervous but excited to see baby again.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!! Catching up after the weekend! Had lots to do with DH being out for 3 days last week!

New--so glad you are feeling better hun! All your aches and pains sound pretty normal!! Good luck with your scan today!! Will be thinking of you!!

Love--hope your race went well this weekend! I too hope that your spotting is a sign of something positive!! Bump pic--I will get on that, I think I took one about 3-4 weeks ago, but the belly has totally shot out since then, so I will have to get a more current one!

lil--keeping my fx'd for you hun, I hope it is just the meds. 

nichole--relieved for you that the bleeding stopped! I hope your appointment goes well today and I am excited for your u/s!!

sparkle--so good to hear from you hun! I hope all is going well with the chemo. Congrats to your little sister!! You will certainly have to share some pictures of C and E, I just know they will be so adorable!!!

bean--:hi:

AFM: Just 28 weeks and hanging out, lol. Getting bigger and Hayleigh is still very active in there (even though she has to be running out of room at this point!). Grace has a pool party at school today, I got her this adorable little Minnie Mouse swimsuit and coverup, she looked absolutely adorable, I will have to share a pic or two once I get them on the computer. Next Md appointment is about 3 wks away.


----------



## NewToAllThis

20 week scan today. Everything fine, Haribo is happy, healthy and doing well. 

Apparently I have a posterior placenta with anterior succenturiate lobe. Which basically means most of its in the right place but it is split and a small part of it sits on the front wall.
I have been assured that its nothing to worry about and that they will keep an eye on it during any further scans (I have two growth scans booked for 28 and 34 weeks)

I'll leave you with a picture of my beautiful boy :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/80A370C5-BEA5-4F26-ABDB-7E8EA2804A22-2046-000000B1E0CDCD40_zps881e8483.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww, he is getting so big and handsome, lovely scan pic hun!! Thank you for sharing!! :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

agree with amber.. lovely pics new :)


----------



## milosmum

Lovely picture new x


----------



## sparkle

Ladies I have a little more time so thought I'd give you a proper us update! Emilia is now 14 months and into everything. She learns a new thing everyday. Today's word was 'help' which she also managed to use in context!
Cormack is doing so well too, he starts school in September which I just can't believe!
I have been so up and down, I had a secondary lung tumour and various other bits but am doing ok.
Much love to all. Xx


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: sparkle.. so sorry your having to go through all of that.. praying for you that things get better.. 

New don't think I can do the suppositories anally.. just don't see it as me.. but it would probably help..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sparkle - gosh hun, that's terrible. Hope things get better for you soon :hugs:

Lil - I didn't think I could do the rectal thing either. After plucking up the courage, I gave it a go and it was surprisingly easy, and much much less messy!
I did it out of desperation as the spotting was driving me insane.


----------



## Nichole

Sparkle - I hope all goes well for you.
New - Conrats. Beautiful.
Lil - Updates?

As for me... some of you may remember I had my appointment with the geneticist Monday... Everything that my OB said could be a concern (the thyroid, the genetic mutation and one test that ended up being a false positive) was not actually a concern. The baby is healthy. I am healthy. There is absolutely NO cause for concern. He said to prepare for a full-term, healthy pregnancy :happydance::happydance::happydance: The only slight... curiosity (?) is that I had been told by my former OB, after my son was born, that I'd had a placental abruption. That's what the symptoms and signs all said. But, during the scan, my body shows no signs of that having happened. They now have no clue why my son was born pre-term. No clue. :shrug:

On top of that, they did a very extensive scan, doing all the measurements. The tech said that it was very early to tell, but asked if I want to know if she had an idea of gender. I said, sure, not expecting her to find out... but when she looked it was VERY clear that it's a...



Spoiler
GIRL! :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Nichole congrats.. :)

umm update nothing really.. taking it one day at a time.. still spotting.. somewhat its a orangey pinkey reddy color.. and sometimes it brown.. just keep praying for me ya all :) 13 days to my scan


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:hugs:thinking of you hun, you have been in my thoughts and prayers these past months, you are going through a lot and I hope things continue to improve. Emilia is such a smart little lady for her age! I think it is great she is already using words in context, that is fabulous!! I can't believe C is starting school already, wow!! Where did the time go? 

Nichole--:happydance:that is such WONDERFUL news on your scan, it has to be such a relief to hear that you are looking at a full term normal pregnany, with all you have been through!!! and congratulations on your little princess!! I'm very excited for you!!

Lil--posted in your journal, but know that I am keeping you and your little bean in my thoughts and prayers. :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey there ladies, hope you are all doing well today, just popping in. 

Ordered Hayleigh's crib and mattress today. I went with another DaVinci Crib, the DaVinci Porter in Espresso color. It looks a lot like Grace's crib, only it has a solid line down the middle instead of all slats (Grace has the DaVinci Kalani)--I figured that I would need to at least have SOME difference between the two!!! I got the same matress as Grace has, a 2-sided one (infant side and toddler side) as well as her crib skirt and a breathable baby bumper. I plan on using the same sheet sets that Grace has since people bought me more sheets than I could ever use with her, haha!

Also finally made my big decision with regard to getting my tubes tied. I have decided NOT to do it. Had a long talk with DH and, even though we don't forsee adding another bubs after Hayleigh, we agreed that we could never say never and who is to say that 3 years or so down the road we won't want another? So he told me he didnt think I should do it, so that is that! I am a bit relieved to have that major decision off my mind (it has been stressing me out for the past few months!)

Finally, going to a consignment sale tomorrow night. Hoping to find some toddler clothes on the cheap for Grace and a couple warm-weather 0-3 month onesies, etc. for Hayleigh since most of Grace's early clothes are for fall/winter weather. I'm going to the early admission for it, it costs $10, but I feel it will be worth it if I can find some great deals!!!:thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all will catch up when I get more of moment to breathe....been working last four days some 16 hour shifts, transitioning into my new job.
start first day of orientation on the floor at my new job tonight..my next day off isn't until tues..i'm exhausted.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww :hugs: Love hope you get a chance to rest soon.. :)

How is everyone doing.. :)


----------



## Nichole

Can't complain here. I swear I felt LO roll over last night. I've got an appointment to get results on Tuesday to see if I have precancerous cervical cells or not... I'm just hoping for the best and trying not to think of it. That'll be my last (hopefully) worrisome wait. Everything else should go smoothly from here on out (fx'd, knock on wood etc...)


----------



## lilrojo

That's great Nichole.. 

I have 9 days to my scan!


----------



## Amberyll23

lilrojo said:


> Aww :hugs: Love hope you get a chance to rest soon.. :)
> 
> How is everyone doing.. :)

Updated above back on thursday. :flower: Consignment sale went well for finding stuff for Grace. Not so well for Hayleigh. Stuff was sooo picked over by the first day already, especially the newborn stuff. Crib and mattress get delivered this week! And, of course, still relieved about that other big decision we finally made, will be letting the doctor know at my next appointment in 2 wks! :thumbup:

Lil--just over a week to your scan, very excited for you getting to see your little bean (or is it beans? :winkwink:)

Nichole--I think feeling our little ones move inside of us, especially for the first time, is such an amazing experience! Everytime I feel Hayleigh move, I just smile and start talking to her (pretty sure my secretary, who sits outside my door, thinks I spend the day talking to myself, rofl) I hope your appointment tomorrow gives you great news, that will certainly be a load off your shoulders! 

Love--Hope your orientation went well last night! So excited for you with you new job!! Make sure you get lots of rest on Tues!! 16 hour shifts, especially in your line of work, has to be so exhausting!!


----------



## Nichole

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









Scan0002.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3









Gender.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amberyll23

beautiful pictures hun! Love the shot of her little feet! Just adorable! :flower:


----------



## Nichole

I adore the feet pics, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww soo cute Nichole congrats on pink :)

AFM spotting has tapered off a lot.. one episode of it yesterday and nothing yet today.. fxed... symptoms are starting more.. so fxed in 6 days I see my little bean


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--glad the spotting is going down! Not much longer until your scan! I am excited for you!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, has gotten quiet in here again recently!

My big news is that I am 30 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: Next Dr's appt is set for next Wednesday and I will probably have my next growth scan a week after that. Hopefully my little lady has evened out weight-wise a bit!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay happy 30 weeks.. crazy how fast that has gone lol.. 

Im super excited 4 days left


----------



## loveanurse1

30 weeks..dang..can't believe it...its seems like it's moving so fast.


----------



## Nichole

So...I discovered last night why I've been getting so nauseous lately. It happened 2 nights in a row, just as we're laying down for the night. Off and on all day yesterday, she kept pushing out on my stomach, to the point where there was a noticeable bump. When we went to bed, I put my hand on my stomach where it was becoming uncomfortable and rolled onto my side. As I was laying there I felt Ms. Adalynn move. I told OH that I felt her move and he asked "on the inside?" (I had been warning him that he wouldn't feel her as soon as I would). I thought about it, and while, yes, I did feel her "on the inside" I realized that I also felt her with my hand. I told him, knowing he would try to feel her too and expecting her to stop before he could, but we tried. I had him put his hand exactly where mine had been. We didn't move, didn't speak, and felt like we were both holding our breath...then he said "It's like a flutter" and I knew he felt her too. We got to feel her moving!!! I'm amazed.


----------



## Amberyll23

Nicole--aww, so wonderful that you and DH both got to feel her move, that is such a special moment!! And so early too for him to be able to feel her! That is just fabulous!!:flower:

Lil--you are in my thoughts this week with your scan coming up! :hugs:

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well!

Our little Grace turned 1 1/2 yesterday, so we decided to take her to the Zoo to celebrate. I was a bit worried she may still be too young to appreciate all of the animals, but I was wrong! She LOVED it!! She was pointing out all of the animals and trying to pet the ones that would come close enough to the glass (including the fish!). We also took her to the children's petting zoo area where she got to pet a goat and a sheep. She had the time of her life, I am so glad that we went (even though today my legs and hips are killing me! lol). Got a lot of precious pictures of her pointing at the animals.

Pregnancywise--got my next appointment on Wednesday. I think my appointments are now bi-weekly after this and I start NSTs in a couple weeks too. May also get another script for my next Ultrasound which I think is due here in a week or so, so get another peek at Hayleigh!! She is still quite active, kicking my bladder and bouncing off of my stomach (hello reflux!)
Got out Grace's newborn and 0-3 month clothes to wash on Saturday, gosh, I can't believe how TINY she once was!!! DH is going to be putting up the crib this coming weekend, I'm excited!!!


----------



## lilrojo

That's awesome Amber.. so much fun starting soon.. :) Happy 18 months to little grace.. time goes too fast.. :)

Thank you.. im nervous and excited.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just stopped in to say hi. Amber it's funny I was just thinking I should take Alia to the zoo bebe LOVES animales. She points to all the "farm" animls and already knows them by name. Dog, kitty, fishy, pig, horse, cow, bird, goat, sheep, and a few others... Crab... Thought she would think the zoo is fab!! I will have to do this soon after reading how grace loved it!!

We just got home from our jamaican vaca late last week. It was great! Alia loved the beach! So nice to have some family time. Daddy is back to work now and Alia calls for him it's nice to hear. 

Afm pregnancy going well. But waking up every morning w a killer headache!? I don't like to take anything but if I don't have tylonal it's hard to run after Alia... Just seems weird. Anyone else get this?

On another note round 2 of iui for my sis this week. I really hope this one takes!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--so glad you had a wonderful time on your vacation!! And yes, you should definitely take Alia to the zoo, I am sure she will love it just as Grace did! Grace does the same thing. We have a huge collection of like 30 Schleich animal figurines (from farm animals, to zoo animals, etc.), and she knows all of them. We will ask her to go get the turtle, for example, and she will go over and come running back with it! So yes, if the weather is good on a day you can both take her, I say do it! :flower:

On your headaches. It can be one of two things. Your blood pressure or hormones. I was getting horrific headaches from about 15-22 weeks and at first thought it was my blood pressure, but it was reading fine. So the doctor told me that since my bp was fine, it was most definitely my hormones, and that the headaches should decrease by around 20 weeks. It actually took until 22 weeks for me though, but they cleared up! Apparently a lot of women get hormone headaches around this time, my OB said it is actually quite common. I hate taking medication also, so all I took for them was tylenol if they got particularly bad. Hope that info helps!

Keeping my fx'd for your sister!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all so I had my scan yesterday and baby is doing great with a hb that we saw and heard :) Due dec 13th :)


----------



## kizzyt

Great news lil, bet that was a relief!

Hey ladies sorry not been in for a while, all good with us and G loves the zoo too, and the farm and pretty much anything to do with animals! Her favourite thing to do at the moment is singing, it's so cute to hear her sing baa baa black sheep and humpy dumpy and old McDonald etc. she also loves the dingle dangle scarecrow and five little monkeys (YouTube them if you don't know them, v cute songs). I'm still enjoying work and have changed my hours to three full days which is great as I get every other day off and spend it with the tinks. I did have my first night away alone on Friday at a spa with my girl friends, was amazing!!

Glad all the pregnancies are going well and all out little ones are growing up quickly! Love to you all xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--posted in your journal, but wanted to let you know here too that I am so happy for you and your growing little bean!! Such wonderful news!!!

Kizzy--glad G is doing so well and that you were able to up your work schedule but stil have days to spend with her!! And fab idea on that spa day!! I think I should pester DH after Hayleigh is here to let me go on a small holiday! :thumbup: Funny you should mention 5 little monkeys--we have that song and the book, it is one Grace's favorites. She also loves Hokey Pokey and Patty Cake. 

AFM: Doctor's appointment went very well today. Hayleigh is indeed measuring large, not just on the US but also my belly size is big (I know, I still owe you ladies a bump pic!) and measuring a week 1/2 ahead, so chances are I have a big little monkey in there! I also got to tentatively set my C-Section date for June 21st. It won't be firmly scheduled until about 2 weeks before, but I am the first on the June Section List with a preference, so I am pretty much guaranteed my date! So that means I have less than 2 months to go!!! :happydance:

My mom thinks it is wierd, both Grace and Hayleigh will have birthdays on the 21st of their months (June and Oct), and my brother's 2 kids have their birthdays on the 12th of their months (Jan and Sept)!


----------



## Nichole

Lil - YAY! I'm so so so happy for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I've got a Dr appt tomorrow for my first round of progesterone shots... I'm so not looking forward to the next few weeks. 6 Dr appointments in May alone!


----------



## loveanurse1

amber..that is great news and what a coinicidence on the birthdays.. it'll go quickly

Nichole..you will be a busy lady with all those appts, it'll make the pregnancy move faster as you will be busy 
lil..posted in your thread.
:hi: to everyone

afm..i don't know where i am in my cycle, whether I have ovulated or what. I took an opk i think 13 and 14th or maybe it was the 14 and 15th..not sure anyway, they started semi dark, no positive by any means, and got lighter..ran out and just didn't think it was worth my time to buy more. I have not seen ewcm either, like i did last month..so i truly don't know what's what..i did get some post ovulatory pain (cyst pain flares a few days after ovulation..have gotten to know my body well) days ago..anyone's guess???? so dh and i just have been having spontaneous :sex: i am currently cd17..i do know that much..been busy with school and work..not really thinking about it much..perhaps that is God's way of telling me to be content with my two and stop trying.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Love sweetie.. I hope that is not what god is saying..


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--I hear you on the doctor's appointments. I have to go for bi-weekly NSTs starting May 7th, so that is 8 appointments in may and several more in june right up to my delivery date. Hopefully Love is right, and it will make the time go faster (but not too fast for me I hope, I still have to get the crib together, baby clothes washed, carrier cleaned....eek!) 

Love--I really hope that God's plan is for you to relax and suddenly find yourself with a BFP as a result. :hugs: I continue to keep you in my thoughts and daily prayers. :hugs: I know I have told you before, but one of my dearest friends got pregnant with her son at age 38 a few months after giving up on TTC (she had suffered an ectopic, and went through at least 2 IVFs and other fertility treatments). So I remain hopeful for you!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Question for those of you who bf and bottle fed. At what age did you introduce the bottle? I'd really like this next one to be able to Combo feed a bit. At least take a bottle on occasion.


----------



## Amberyll23

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I was able to introduce a bottle full of breast milk to Grace in the 3rd week without any issues. She continued to breast feed and take breast milk from the bottle from that point onward through her first year, much to DH's delight in being able to feed her. I had to try and get her used to the bottle early due to her being placed in daycare after 3 months. 

I was told by my lactation consultant that some babies are very good at being able to handle both early on, and others may show some confusion, especially early on, but to simply try reintroducing the bottle periodically if that happens and as they get older, they should be able to take the bottle as well. I was ecstatic that Grace was able to be one of the early adjusting babes! I hope Hayleigh is as well! Fx'd!


----------



## Nichole

Oh, I HAD to share this, I laughed so hard!
 



Attached Files:







420765_10151428105161973_486516229_n.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loveanurse1

nichole...lol that is funny


----------



## Amberyll23

Love it!! :lol:


----------



## Amberyll23

32 weeks as of this past friday! I went for my first of many bi-weekly NSTs this morning. As I suspected, Hayleigh was MUCH more cooperative than Grace was, we were in and out of there in no time! One concern, my BP was pretty high (154/88) when I went in, but had calmed down by the time I left (126/84). Nevertheless, they are sending me for bloodwork tomorrow to make sure I am not having signs of pre-eclampsia, and I have an ultrasound set for next week (Thursday) to check on the placenta, etc. 

Also have my C-Section confirmed for 9 am on 6/21, so not much farther to go! 

DH got Hayleigh's crib all set up this past weekend, and it looks great! Now I just have to get the bottles and breastpump cleaned and ready as well as the carrier cleaned and in the car. Oh, and the cradle swing! Then I think we are set!! 

Grace is so cute, I point at my belly and say "who is in there?" and she comes over and pats it and goes "aylee!" :cloud9: She is going to be such a great big sister! 

Hope you all are well!!


----------



## loveanurse1

awe amber that is cute..'aylee' 
not much longer for you..filled with many tasks yet..i hate cleaning bottles...lol


----------



## IMPPEARL

That's cute amber. And June 21 wow time flys. Exciting!

Afm I have my 18 week ultrasound tomo fingers crossed we get to find out what we are having!! I can't wait to know so we can work on narrowing down a name! I will be 18+4 tomo. I can feel lots of movement and she can feel it too. So neat.


----------



## Amberyll23

Gonna try this from my phone, 32 week bump pic! Hope it works! She is getting soooo big!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok, well not sure why it uploaded sideways, but there you are, lol!

IMP---so excited to hear what you are having!!!! :flower: Good luck with your scan!!!!


----------



## Nichole

Amberyll-you're soooo close! I'm so jealous! Hopefully the high bp was just that and just a one time deal. I'm sure you'll be just fine.

I've got my anatomy scan in just under 2 weeks now. They're still doing procedures to keep an eye on the "strange" cells in my cervix. He keeps calling them "concerning". I'm beginning to hate that word. But, at least they aren't cancerous yet. 

The progesterone injections are wearing me down and I've only had 2 so far! Ugh, they make me ache for 2 days and the nausea that comes from them is worse than all the morning sickness I had. Just 18 more! But...I just have to remind myself of the bigger picture and that this is all for a healthy baby. She kept me company yesterday while they were doing the cervical biopsy by continually kicking me :) It kept my mind away from what was going on :)

Good luck to everyone and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilrojo

Well im almost 9 weeks.. 15 days to my next scan.. and I cant wait.. :) Wanna see my baby.. lol

AMber your looking great.. cant believe next month she will be here.. wow time has flown for you.. 

Imp good luck tomorrow.. 

Nichole sorry about the shots ouch.. im on oral progesterone..


----------



## Nichole

I wasn't offered oral :( ... but that's probably for the best. I'm terrible at orally taking medicine. Ooh can't wait for you to have you scan!!! You'll post pics, right? 

Imp- let us know!!! And you'll post pics too, right? I love the u/s pics, if you can't tell...lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Yep I def will.. I have 2 weeks from tomorrow to go.. I was on the suppositories but I was spotting on them due to them hitting and irritating my cervix.. oral has been great..


----------



## GreyGirl

Amber you're looking great - can't believe you're so close already!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amber - great bump :thumbup: can't believe you're nearly there, this pregnancy really seems to fact flown by this time.

Lil - so it was the pesky progesterone causing the spotting :growlmad:, that stuffs got a lot to answer for. 9 weeks :happydance:

Nichole - keeping everything crossed god you about the cells and happy 18 weeks 

Imp - can't wait to hear what you're having, exciting. 

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM - just passed V day so a big day for me. All is good and I feel well at the moment. 
Growth scan and GTT on 3rd June, looking forward to seeing baby again but not the GTT.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Ok so had our ultrasound today and ... 


Spoiler
:blue: hubby was so excited there were actually tears!!

I'll try to post a pict soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats imp.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Imp - welcome to team blue!


----------



## IMPPEARL

as promised a few picts :)

I sent these to hubbies family along w a video of Alia saying "a Boy"!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0









photo (2).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilrojo

aww how handsome he is.. :) too cute on the video


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww Imp, congrats on team blue!!! :happydance: Pics are gorgeous and I love how you are announcing to family and friends, too cute!!! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--sorry to hear about the shots, ouch! reminds me of when I had to do insulin shots every night when I was carrying Grace due to my GD. I HATE needles, so it was hard to do that to myself every night! I hope those cells continue to stay non-cancerous and I hope you share some of those anatomy photos!!

New--posted in your journal, happy VDAY!!!! So happy for you and little Haribo, hopefully you are able to relax more and more as the weeks go by! :hugs:

lil--can't wait to see the pics of your upcoming scan as well! :thumbup:

AFM: got my bloodwork back today and NO signs of pre-eclampsia, phew! 33 weeks along and feels more like 38, lol. She is measuring big still, and I can definitely feel it! Have a growth ultrasound next thursday to see how my little pumpkin is doing! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to pop in and say :hi: nothing really going on atm for me..
just keeping tabs on everyone's progress.. a lot of great news to read


----------



## Nichole

Miss Adalynn is giving me quite a scare lately. I realized that I haven't felt her move in 2 days now, which is very strange. I felt a couple of small movements today, but nothing like usual. I've tried all the tricks (cold water, something sweet, some caffeine, laying still, laying on my side, taking a shower, :sex:) and nothing is working. I can't decide whether to freak out or not. The only movements I've gotten were right after I got up and moved.


----------



## GreyGirl

Nichole said:


> Miss Adalynn is giving me quite a scare lately. I realized that I haven't felt her move in 2 days now, which is very strange. I felt a couple of small movements today, but nothing like usual. I've tried all the tricks (cold water, something sweet, some caffeine, laying still, laying on my side, taking a shower, :sex:) and nothing is working. I can't decide whether to freak out or not. The only movements I've gotten were right after I got up and moved.

I would go and get checked to give you peace of mind :)


----------



## Nichole

GreyGirl, I considered it and had decided that if she didn't get back to normal (because I know they can get still, and they are small, etc etc...) by the end of the weekend I would go to my Doctor. And what do you know, Sunday she gave some small kicks, Monday was back to normal and Monday night she kept me awake all night long with her beautiful gymnastics routine.


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--glad to hear she is moving around as normal again! :thumbup: I have to say I have had some nervous days myself. Little Hayleigh is usually so active, I am used to feeling her rolling and playing several times a day, so when she goes quiet, I get nervous!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad all is good :) I just mentioned it because with Isabelle I was constantly having to go in due to reduced movements. Thankfully she was fine, but I worried a lot :(


----------



## Amberyll23

I tell my husband that I am so glad I had Grace first, because she rarely moved throughout my entire pregnancy, but fortunately I had nothing to compare it to, so thought it was normal. Hayleigh moves CONSTANTLY, so if I had had her before Grace, I would have been panicking every day with how little Grace moved!!

Got to see Miss Hayleigh today! They tried another 3D but she is again covering her face and also decided to turn away from the scanner! We did get another beautiful shot of her foot though, rofl. :haha: Wyatt says we need to photograph her feet as she grows up since that is all she ever wants to show us, haha!! 

And...she is still big! 95th percentile, yikes!! 6 lbs, 8 oz and I am only just shy of 34 weeks! I have a feeling that, even with her coming a week early, I am going to have a 10lber on my hands!! :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Amber I bet she slows down a bit before she hits 10lbs.. :hugs:

10 weeks for me tomorrow.. crazy.. its going fast..


----------



## milosmum

Hi ladies sorry been reading and running a lot lately! 

Loving hearing about all these new baby bumps!

Amber - ultrasound weight guides are really inaccurate so she might not be at big. I had a really small bump so was having growth scans and at the last one 36 hours before he was born they said he was between seven and eight pounds but when he arrived he was a tiny 5lb 9oz!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi to everyone :hi:

Lil - you're trucking along now :happydance: 

Amber - glad you got to see Hayleigh Ann again, she sounds like she's going to be so different to Grace, although maybe look similar. I love your pics of Grace on FB, she's so cute :hugs:

Love - hope you're hanging on in there. Sending you some love xx

Grey - Isabelle is growing fast now. Not long til you're TTC again, exciting

Nicole - I have the same worries re movement at the moment. My midwife said not to worry too much about it til around 26 weeks as it can be quite hit and miss as they are still so small and it depends where they're kicking as to whether you'll feel it or not. 

AFM - Had a midwife appointment yesterday, all fine. She did BP which was 100/70 and my urine was clear. She also measured my bump and its 26cm which she said is 'spot on'. When I looked at my notes when I got home, she has plotted it on a graph and its half way between the 50th & 90th centile. She did say its in the normal range but seems big to me, idk 

I also mentioned the movement to her as he isn't a big wriggler and I worry that its not normal. She reassured me that there is no normal and as long as the pattern of his moves is the same, I should be ok - but I have to start making a mental note of the patterns now so that I can get used to what is 'normal' for Haribo.

Have submitted my date for finishing with work too, 26th July so 9 weeks today although the first 3 and a half weeks will be holiday with the mat leave starting on 22nd August - five days before DD

New symptom is swollen feet and ankles, more the left foot as well which is odd. 

Hoping they're not going to stay like this til the end :dohh:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, update for you.

Growth scan went well, everything is fine and Haribo is measuring average size, following the 50th centile. He was head down with his feet under my ribs on my right side. He didn't move much but she showed us his little heart beating away - don't think I'll ever tire of seeing that after all the heartache. :cloud9:
My placenta is still high and so is the succenturiate lobe so that's good news. Fluid level is normal so that's another worry ticked off. She also checked the cord and again, all fine. 

Didn't get a picture as it wasn't that good, could just see parts of him. She showed us his feet - so cute! I don't mind so much about not having a pic as we have a 4D scan on Sunday. 

Had an antenatal clinic appt too, she felt and measured my bump - 29cm. BP was 113/65 and urine clear. 

All in all a successful day - and I don't take it for granted, I am very grateful to be here and doing so well. Just waiting the GTT results, apparently I'll hear today but they'll only call if there's an issue.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds like it's all going really well New, so happy for you :D 3rd trimester now? :D Has it gone fast for you? Fingers crossed the GTT results are good :)

Yeah, 3 months now til we're NTNP and 6 til TTC...scary but I'm not waiting around, I'd rather they were closer together than preferable than miss the boat entirely. She's doing really well and is a happy little girl...mostly ;)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Nicole/New - re the movement. I was at the midwife today and she was saying if you are concerned have a sugary drink or treat and go sit somewhere quite. You should feel 6 movements min in a 2 hour period. Bebes can sleep for 90mins at a time so if you feel nothing for the first 90 min you should fee 6 in the last 1/2 hour. Also if ya feel 6 right away then you don't have to wait the full 2 hours. If you don't get the 6 movements in 2 hours call you dr or midwife :)

Afm. Everything spot on. 22 + 2 weeks and measuring exactly that. Blood pressure good. Bebe heart beat good.... Less then 1/2 way to go now!


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies 
Sounds like you are all doing well! Can't wait to 'Meet' the new batch of femmes fatales babies! Who is due first I have lost track - amberyll is it you? 

As for us all good here wee man getting more and more fun! He is a typical boy, climbing running digging holes etc We are spending lots of time out in the garden at the moment with the sunny weather and he seems to be constantly covered in scratches and bruises from some form of mishap! 
We changed to cloth nappies a couple of months ago and I seem to be unable to stop myself buying lots of new nappies in cute patterns - I fear it is a new obsession!
He walks almost all the time now when we are out but will suddenly get tired and want up for a carry but i hate our big toddler rucksack with the metal frame and its so big to fit in the car so I have bought a soft structured carrier which arrives today - hopefully this won't lead to an obsession with toddler wearing too! My poor bank balance! 

Love to all bumps and babies xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone! Sorry I have been MIA for the past couple of weeks, we have had a lot going on!

New: So glad to see that everything is on course with little Haribo!! :thumbup: I hope your GTT results come back good, and I am excited for your upcoming 4D scan, you MUST share some pictures!!! 

Lil--you should be in your 2nd trimester now if my calculations are correct? I saw the pics from your 12wk, they are lovely!! What a beautiful little one you have growing in there!

Grey--Wow, not much longer before you are trying for #2!! I'm excited for you and your little lady is such a doll! I love seeing our little thread of Femmes growing and shaping along!!

IMP--Wow, 1/2 way there already! This is going so fast!! So glad bebe is doing so well and you are too!! If I may ask, how is your sister coming along with her TTC? I have been keeping her in my thoughts.

Milos--I have heard of nappy obsession and I have seen all the beautiful nappies that are out there, I can't blame you for going crazy, haha! I can't believe how quickly your little man is growing up, he sounds like a typical little boy, getting into everything!! :thumbup: I hear you on the exhaustion with carrying. I have been trying so hard to reduce how much I pick up Grace (especially with a Section looming here in a couple of weeks), she will run around just fine and loves to walk, but when she is tired, she wants picked up, and she always insists on me, not DH picking her up. It is hard getting her to understand that Momma cannot do it all the time! 

As for DD, I think you are right, I may be the next one due, my C-Section is scheduled for June 21st, so not much further to go for me!! 

Update on me: I have had a couple of high blood pressure scares in the past couple of weeks which have sent me for constant pre-eclampsia testing. Fortunately, *knock on wood* the blood tests and urine tests all come back clear and fine, so my OB thinks it is just my personal HBP that is high, and carrying a larger baby is simply having an effect on my body this time around. I will be 37 weeks on friday, so I am very excited to be making it to term with her, I have been having a lot of cramping and pressure down below, but no signs of pre-term labor, Dr. checked me on Tuesday and my cervix is still high and not dilating!

Grace is doing so well! Her tantrums at school are almost non-existant now, and her vocabulary has just exploded. She chatters all the time and tries to repeat everything we say, she has also started to indentify her classmates by name. DH and I are going to try to take her to the pool here in the coming weeks before the baby is here. I just spent the past couple of days scouring safety sites for the best floating gear for her to keep her safe, I am paranoid about her being in the water (but then again, I am paranoid about most things when it comes to her!). I'm also worried about her trying to drink the pool water--she loves water and always tries to drink it (bath water, etc.), so the chlorine water has me scared for her as I know a good dose of chlorine water can burn the throat! Other than that, she is a typical toddler, running around and exploring, she loves to play outside and is fascinated by flowers and plants, so when she sees them, she has to touch them. I have a feeling we are going to have a rather busy/exciting summer on our hands!!

Hello to all of you ladies!! I hope your summer has started off well!!:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all yep im trucking along too.. 13 weeks on Friday.. next apt with the dr is June 20th.. so not long to go now.. :)

Yeah I do believe its Amber-New-Imp-Nichole-me... correct me if im wrong.. im guessing.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

OMG am I next after Amber :wacko: scary but very exciting!!!


----------



## lilrojo

lol I think so :) Im not sure..


----------



## Nichole

22 weeks 3 days!
I hope everyone's been doing good. Had to put off my most recent scan because my insurance decided to be fussy. :/
 



Attached Files:







20130605_103037.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loveanurse1

wow amber..how exciting to be so close ...Grace sounds adorable.
Nichole, that is a lovely bump pic

:hi: all..
sorry I don't get on much, too depressing for me, i'm happy for you all, just trying to stay distracted with other things and not dwell on my infertility.


----------



## Nichole

oh love :( I know you're in all of our thoughts.


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> wow amber..how exciting to be so close ...Grace sounds adorable.
> Nichole, that is a lovely bump pic
> 
> :hi: all..
> sorry I don't get on much, too depressing for me, i'm happy for you all, just trying to stay distracted with other things and not dwell on my infertility.

Been thinking about you too. I understand and was in a similar place once. I couldn't come on this thread as it made me sad. :hugs: and :dust: to you.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love, you are ALWAYS in my thoughts. I might not post much about it but I do hope that you get your much deserved BFP.
You have supported me so much and I would love to do the same for you :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

bittersweet sad day for me. My youngest graduated from prek today. Next school year she will be starting kindergarten. :( I cried as I had hoped to have another baby with not another huge age gap. She will be six in Oct.
so in honor of her, (Hayleigh Noelle) I am posting a pic of her at 10mos old and her today with me
 



Attached Files:







580610_10151707826622803_1280636832_n.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 0









977920_10151707744017803_1085215101_o.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lovely photos Love. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Milo I hear ya on the cloth diapers obsession!! I think I have about 32 in my stash now. And I find more I want every day! Lol

Amber as for my sis ttc thanks for asking she has had 3 rounds iui now w no luck. They are going to take a break for the summer and move onto ivf in the fall! Hopefully this works quickly for her as its wayyy more expensive! I feel for her. Ttc is hard enough w a man. She's going this alone. She loves kids sooo much.


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--you are always, always in my thoughts and prayers every day, I am never giving up on you, I want so much for you to have your rainbow baby, you deserve it! And your little Hayleigh is just so gorgeous, thank you for sharing those pictures. :hugs:

Nichole--what a lovely bump pic! I can't believe you are 1/2 way there already! Everyone is going so quickly this time around it seems!

Imp--thank you for the update on your sister, I will continue to keep her in my thoughts. I had friends who did IVF and you are right, horribly expensive! I hope it works right away for her as well!!! Keeping my fx'd!!

Lil--Happy 13 wks!

AFM: Made it to Term today (yay!) She is so big, I was so worried I was not going to make it to 37 weeks, but we did!! Now I can relax and, if she comes, she comes! Otherwise, it is 2 weeks exactly to D-Day! I'm being sent back this weekend for more pre-E testing, ugh, so frustrating, the doctor says I am now "boarderline", whatever that means. 

Will try and post a pic my "term" bump that I took this am, it will probably come out sideways again, so I apologize in advance! 

Monday is my last US before she is here, VERY curious to see how big she has gotten!


----------



## Amberyll23

Here is my 37 week term bump! She is huge! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveanurse1

amber, you look lovely and look to be carrying low..anyday now:)


----------



## milosmum

Love - gorgeous graduation picture what a proud mummy and beautiful little last x

Amber - beautiful bump 37weeks wow that's flown. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Monday unless she appears before then! 

Imp - cloth diapers are soooo addictive! I have about 20 already and another 10 on their way in the post! I am trying to get enough to be able to use cloth all the time even when he is at nursery 2 days a week x

Hope everyone is loving this gorgeous sunny weather xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Milo I full time cloth diaper and 30 is plenty to use all the time. I full time clothed even w only about 15. I only have to wash about once a week with 30. Though il usually wash every 3rd day. It's better to wash more frequently in smaller loads to prevent ammonia build up in the diaper. The longer they sit dirty the more likley build up will occure. As I say this I have almost my whole stash sitting clean waiting to be folded. Lol. I've had a lazy week and Alia is w gramma today so I'm just relaxing. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Meet Haribo. Scan was all good. Although he didn't cooperate for most of the scan. Was head down facing my spine with his hands in front of his face.

Sonographer gave us an approximate weight of 2lb 14oz.

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F593DF6B-88FB-4783-AFCE-EEE6D8C0E3CD-4336-00000172378AB529_zps6c0165d5.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

Aww New, he is just perfect!! Such a sweet little face! All snuggled in and comfy! Aren't 3D/4D scans just the best? Just absolutely a precious baby boy you have in there! :hugs:

Quick update on me: Saw Hayleigh for our final growth scan this am, she is predicted 9lbs right now (yikes!) and has a full head of hair! Tech showed us all her little fuzz, it was so cute! She is also in a definite breech position, which would have me nervous if I was trying for a VBAC, but since this will be Section, that much does not really matter. But at least I know that large lump up under my ribs is her head and not her but! lol :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Love what a gorgeous picture.. and we all understand and are keeping you in our prayers for a rainbow.. :hugs:

New beautiful little guy :)

Amber wow not long now.. :) lovely bump!! cant wait to see her!!

AFM not much new.. drs in 10 days.. quick prenatal lol. .then vacation.. im def ready.. so happy to be second tri..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey all, still here, surprisingly! I've been having a lot of what I think they call Braxton Hicks, but this morning they seem to be more painful and starting in my back, but they are not coming at regular intervals, making me very nervous though!

Found out last week after the ultrasound that Hayleigh is not just in any breech position, but is in "footling breech" position, which I guess is one of the more dangerous breech positions, so I have to go to the hospital asap if my water breaks or I get into routine contractions.

She has also dropped very low. Everyone is commenting on it when they see me now!

Just keeping my fx'd that she hangs out until Friday!! I really have nothing to go by with going into labor because with Grace, she had not dropped and was no where near ready to come out when they induced me. So I don't know what "real" contractions feel like (I had medically induced ones from the induction drugs, but I was also on painkillers so I have very little recollection of what those felt like, other than that they HURT! haha). So this is all new to me!! 

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well! I have been reading up on your journals, just have not had much time to post with trying to tie things up at work and get everything set for Hayleigh's arrival. Know I am thinking of you all and I promise to keep y'all posted this week!

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ooh Amber, it all sounds promising that Hayleigh is getting herself ready. 
Sorry she's in an awkward position. Sending you my best wishes for a smooth delivery, cant wait to see pics of the newest femme fatales baby. 

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

amber, I was working last several days..but wanted to pop in and check up on ya to see if you had baby girl yet. Footling breech is indeed dangerous. I hope things go smoothly for you. sorry you are having back pain. :hugs:

hello to everyone..not much going on here.
feel a lot of ovarian cyst pain today. I'm sure I ovulated, or tried to anyway. Guess my body is still is trying to work..


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks ladies!

Had my final NST and OB appt today. Hayleigh is doing well, my blood pressure was a little high, but not enough to give them concern to move things up. The doctor would not check me internally due to the footling breech (she did not want to risk rupturing my waters, etc.). Based upon how I have dropped and the pains I am describing, she says I am probably in the early stages of labor (as in, if I was going this naturally, things could happen tomorrow, or things could happen a week from now, lol). I am apparently having mild contractions, but very far apart and not consistently. The other pains I am having are because she is so big and so low, it is putting a lot of pressure on my pelvis, so I have to deal with that constant ache for the time being. 

So here I am at work! haha Actually, work is ok as I am sedentary and my job is actually in the city and closer to the hospital than our house, so if I go into labor before Friday, I am better off here being 5-10 minutes away, than home and 45 minutes out!

My poor Grace--in the past week and a half, she has been bitten by a spider and had a large lump on her leg from it, then last thursday, the teachers at school found a tick on her upper thigh!! Fortunately it had not been there very long, we took her to the MDs and he took it off and said to watch for a rash, but I was freaking out, I have no clue how she got it. We live in the suburbs, not the woods! ugh! Needless to say, I was on a bug hunt in the house this past weekend, no spider, fly or crawly thing within my sight avoided my wrath!! :gun:

Love--does your cyst usually hurt more around O time? I have a friend with ovarian cysts who says that O time is the worst for her painwise. Keeping you, as always, in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh firstly, please forgive my typos as I am on cell phone. Huge thunder storm last night. Heard loud boom and flash of light out the window but our lights never went off, but desktop computer is fried, won't even turn on. :(

Ooh sounds like good news. Poor Grace. my eldest had a tick on her head once as an infant..talk about scary. 
I do indeed get terrible pain at o time but if a new one grows I feel it worse than ever. :sex: is excruciating at that time.


----------



## Amberyll23

Well, I appear to have made it (unless something happens tonight!)! Section is scheduled for 9 am tomorrow so, barring any emergency sections that may crop up before me and push me back, I should be holding my precious little Hayleigh by 10 am or so! I'm currently a bundle of nerves, (surgery always makes me nervous), hoping I calm down by tomorrow! 

Will let you ladies know how I get on as soon as I can! 

*hugs to you all!*


----------



## GreyGirl

Best of luck today with your c-section, can't wait to 'meet' her! :D


----------



## milosmum

Good luck am beryl! I woke up thinking of you this morning and can't wait to meet your little lady x


----------



## sparkle

I too woke up thinking of you! Lots of luck xx


----------



## sparkle

Just a speedy update from me before I have to go on the nursery run!
I have finished treatment!! All seems to be well and after a scan next week I'm hoping to say I'm in remission. This puts us in perfect place for a wonderful summer... We have my sisters wedding, my best friends wedding and a family holiday in Tuscany. I can't wait!
Emilia is amazing, shes so bright and sparky and defiantly knows her own mind- her two favourite words are 'no' and 'belly button' which she flashes everyone regularly. I'm so proud of the little girl she is becoming. C starts school in September, I can't believe how grown up and independent he is. Hes a serious little boy but still full of fun and he's really got me through the tough times.
Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Amber. Can't wait to 'meet' Hayleigh :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Good luck and God bless hun. So exciting. Can't wait to hear an update


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on your sweet baby girl amber.. :) saw on fb.. :) she is beautiful :)


----------



## milosmum

Ah Iil now I am jealous! Can't wait to meet hayleigh x

Sparkle - great news so happy for you and your family I hope you have a fabulous summer x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Fab news about Amber ...thanks for sharing lil.

Sparkle ...Great news .....it really sounds like the little ones have been your strength. 

Hi all.......Milo, New, Imp.....everyone........

I have been reading .......things very busy here.....Nate is into absolutely everything....Work is a break and thats saying something condsidering I teach Year 1. LOL. No serioulsy Love being with him .. he is such a character. He just wants to do everything his brothers do, which is understandable I guess. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Our little Miss Hayleigh Ann arrived at 9:38 am on June 21, 2013 weighing in at 8 lb, 11 oz and 21 inches long! We are in love, and Grace is accepting her just fine! I will post a proper update once we are home, including my birth story. In the meantime here is a picture of our newest princess!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats amber. She is a beauty


----------



## NewToAllThis

Another beautiful little girl. :cloud9: Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations - she's gorgeous :D


----------



## Nichole

Congrats Amber! What a big girl!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats amber!! So crazy #2's are starting to arrive. 

25+3 for me today time is flying by!


----------



## Nichole

Only 10 more weeks of injections! Which means (probably) only 11-12 weeks until Adalynn is here. I'm convinced she's going to come either on the first football game of the season, the season premiere of my fav show, or my brother's bday. This kid is going to be so much trouble, lol. Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA, Hayleigh is doing great, but I have run into some post-partum issues with my blood pressure. After I was discharged from my section, my blood pressure shot up to 210/120, and I have been back and forth to the hospital, including being readmitted last weekend. They have ruled out pre-eclampsia (which I did not know you could get post-partum!) as well as a suspected blood clot in my right leg. It has been pretty scary. When I was admitted, they gave me a water pill that drained 15 lbs of fluid out of me!!

Anyways, medication was adjusted, but it is still reading high, so now I have to get my regular physician involved.

Nichole-- wow not much longer now! I hear you on your timing concerns, my. DH was worried Hayleigh's delivery would interrupt the Stanley Cup playoffs, haha!

Hope everyone is well, we have a few more babies coming soon here, I can't wait to see all the new little ones!


----------



## loveanurse1

sounds scary. I hope everything turns out ok Amber..
:hi: to everyone


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. all is going well here.. 

18 weeks on Friday.. going by fast.. 

We need to see some bump shots.. I will update mine on Friday..


----------



## milosmum

HEy ladies sorry I have been MIA!

Amber - I can't remember if I said congratulations - she is beautiful! I hope your BP is settling down and feeding, sleeping etc is going well x

I hope all the other bumps and babies are doing well too, still can't believe we are starting to have number 2s appearing! We are still way off even trying for no.2 I joke that I won't have another until this one learns to sleep but at the rate he is going we will NEVER have another one! I guess at some point I will just have to get on with it and accept that I will just be tired forever!
xxx


----------



## Nichole

So, this appointment did NOT go well. I had an u/s first, the anatomy one, although we already knew the gender from last time. Laying on my back for so long I started to get sick, felt like I was going to pass out. Came to find out that's because I'm anemic (which I knew about) but my levels are dangerously low this time around, so LOTS of iron supplements in my future (yay!). Then, my glucose test came back with me being diabetic, so now I get to see a specialist for that, plus having dr. appointments (not just my weekly injections) every single week now, too, with fetal monitoring. I got a prescription to get a glucose tester and supplies (4 times a day :/), I HATE needles. Got 5 vials of blood drawn on an empty stomach again (they NEVER warn me about bloodwork!) AND got my injection today which hurt like a m.....f..... Then the anemia caused me to bleed profusely from the injection. I bled through a band aid in less than 2 minutes, so bad it stained my dress! Geez. /end rant

HOnestly, I know it's not THAT bad. I just really needed to rant all of that.


----------



## loveanurse1

gosh, you have had a time of it. Hope things get better for you Nichole.


----------



## loveanurse1

had an apt with my new ob/gyn finally yesterday.

First off, it's the first male ob/gyn I have ever had. I was hesitant but because he is the husband to my primary care physician and I love how thorough she is, I thought I would give him a chance.
he is so dang awesome.
He did a pelvic exam and said my uterus is moveable, my ovary is not stuck and he doesn't feel any abnormalities to my ovary.
I have u/s set for next week with f/u week after that.
he is going to do an exploratory lap..he will shoot dye through my tube and look around to see if I have any endo and excise them. I think I have found my new gyno..so I have some renewed hope. I hope he finds something that will give me answers one way or another...
thank you all that have been supporting me. I know I have avoided bnb some but I didn 't want to face a lot of the pain thinking about ttc brings me..thank you all


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amber - hope you are doing well and that Hayleigh is being a good girl for her mummy. She is so cute, you and DH definitely make good looking babies. Sorry you were poorly after you had her, is your BP ok now?

Love - so so glad to hear that you've potentially got a new ob/gyn that you trust and can come up with a plan of action with some answers for you. It's about time. You sound a lot more positive and I'm so happy for you :hugs:

Nichole - sorry your appointment was so rubbish and that you ended up with GD. Hpw are you finding the diet? Amber could give you some good tips as she had it with DD1. 

AFM - 35 weeks on Tuesday, can you believe it?! I can't. 
Managed to get the nursery all sorted this week and have been busy washing clothes and filling the wardrobe and drawers, I love it!
I have had a relatively easy pregnancy so far and I'm very grateful. Have sailed through all the MW appointments and the growth scans have all been normal. GD test came back negative too which was a relief.
The only thing I'm suffering with is carpal tunnel and swollen feet and ankles. The CT is painful and my hands are stiff, numb and tingly in the mornings but loosen up during the day, although they do hurt most of the time. 
At the most recent growth scan last week, I was given an estimate of 4lb 15oz with an estimated birth weight of 7lb 14oz. He's head down deep in my pelvis so praying he stays that way!

3 days left in work then it's my time to relax!

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Nichole

I'm having a hard time figuring out the diet. I've never had to watch what I eat before and my PA wasn't all that helpful in explaining it either. :/ I'd love any tips anyone could give me. Honestly, it's the anemia that scares me the most. GD can be controlled with meds if needed, but if I can't get my iron up on my own, the next step is the hospital.

Love - good luck to you hon. You have all my best wishes headed for you!
New - good news on the estimated weight! Healthy! Glad your having an easy (ish) time. I got the CT too, it's terrible.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Are you on iron supplements? My friend had low iron levels (she wasn't pregnant) and followed an iron rich diet for 3 months as she doesn't like taking pills and her levels came right up - she did stick to it religiously though as she is so disciplined. I remember it included flapjacks which I thought was strange, but it clearly worked so maybe do some internet research (apologies if you've already done this, just trying to suggest stuff)


----------



## Nichole

I've been taking iron supplements since I was originally diagnosed back in 09, those plus regularly eating red meat has usually been enough to keep it up. But, this time around it's not enough. Nothing has been enough. I appreciate ALL suggestions! It means a lot to mean that there are people I've never met, who still care enough to offer suggestions :) 

I have a thyroid issue, so I'm thinking, maybe, that has something to do with being unable to regulate it... idk. But, they didn't draw my blood at my last appointment, so maybe it's coming up again.


----------



## loveanurse1

well got the thumbs up from insurance, which covers the whole procedure and I got the surg date slotted for aug 30th. soon enough I will hopefully have some answers.
in the meantime, I am still using the progesterone cream to help combat low progesterone levels/lpd

amber hope you and baby Hayleigh are doing ok.
New, I posted on your journal
Nichole, hope you are doing better.

:hi: to everyone


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nichole said:


> I've been taking iron supplements since I was originally diagnosed back in 09, those plus regularly eating red meat has usually been enough to keep it up. But, this time around it's not enough. Nothing has been enough. I appreciate ALL suggestions! It means a lot to mean that there are people I've never met, who still care enough to offer suggestions :)
> 
> I have a thyroid issue, so I'm thinking, maybe, that has something to do with being unable to regulate it... idk. But, they didn't draw my blood at my last appointment, so maybe it's coming up again.

Hey, we all stick together here so if one can help another, we will do :hugs:
I have had an unbelievable amount of support from the BnB girls and don't think I would have had the strength to carry on and get to where I am today without everybody's support. 

I will ask my friend and see if I can point you in the direction of her diet plan. 



loveanurse1 said:


> well got the thumbs up from insurance, which covers the whole procedure and I got the surg date slotted for aug 30th. soon enough I will hopefully have some answers.
> in the meantime, I am still using the progesterone cream to help combat low progesterone levels/lpd
> 
> amber hope you and baby Hayleigh are doing ok.
> New, I posted on your journal
> Nichole, hope you are doing better.
> 
> :hi: to everyone

Excellent news hun. Both that you are getting this done AND that your insurance covers the whole cost :thumbup:
I am really hoping that this gives you some answers. :hugs:

AFM - very strange day for me. My last day in work. Emotional but I held it in check and didn't cry. I got lots of lovely gifts and even some off people I didn't know that well, I am truly touched. Glad to be out if the sweat box though (air con hasn't worked for past two weeks) and my feet are soooo swollen. 
I am on hols now til 22nd August when my mat leave kicks in. Weird surreal feeling knowing I don't have to go back for a whole year 

I am very much looking forward to a rest as not sleeping that well so a lie in tomorrow will be amazing!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Nichole - my iron knowledge things to eat Dark leafy greens (spinach kale...) beans and lentials also when eating iron have it with vit C (a glass of oj even) to improve absorbsorption. My dietition says have an orange or something after every meal. I don't eat much meat at all. So I get my iron from other foods. Also caffeine and dairy (calcium) inhibit absorbsorption so avoid with meals.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! So sorry I have been MIA for a few weeks, there has been so much going on, it has been hard to keep up with life in general! I'm still working on poor Hayleigh's birth story and hope to have it done in a couple of days!

Nichole--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear about the GD diagnosis :hugs:. As you may recall, I was diagnosed with GD pretty early on back when I was pregnant with Grace. I ended up having to be on insulin due to my fasting levels (the level you cannot control with diet), and I know the last thing you want to be dealing with right now is more medication/shots! I wish I could be of more help on the diet side with regard to the anemia, unfortunately I have very little knowledge there. On the GD side, I was given a diet and list of foods from my dietician--the key for me was staying away from carbs, especially breads. Pastas for some reason never seemed to affect me, but breads were my downfall, especially bagels! I remember eating a lot of salads and veggies with her, which was actually easy for me to do because I craved cucumbers, lol!

Love--I hope your new ob gets you some answers and so happy to hear that the procedure will be covered!! you are always in my thoughts and prayers, I hope this is a new step in the right direction to get you the answers you need and your rainbow baby! :hugs:

milos--so good to hear from you and I hope your little man is starting to give you some rest! Grace did not sleep on her own through the night in her crib until 1 month before Hayleigh arrived, we were very nervous about how we were going to manage sleeping arrangements had she not adjusted, it was a close call! haha

New--35 weeks!! Not much longer now hun, I am soooooo very excited for you!!! Good to hear you are finally done with work, so you can enjoy these last few weeks--make sure you get a lot of sleep and rest, as much as you can (try to avoid the heat if you can to help with those swollen ankles)--I am sure a lot of people have told you that, but it's true! You will not get a lot of it once your little man is here!!! :flower:

Lil--hope all is well with you too hun, you should be about 20 weeks now, if I recall correctly!

Imp--hope all is going well with you, you should almost be 3rd tri now, right? 

AFM: So much to update! I feel like I am in a dreamworld (a very happy one!) with my two little girls--they are so precious and perfect (at least to me!), I feel so blessed every day to have them in my life!! Grace is adjusting very well to being a big sister, only a couple of incidents of jealousy, and that is mostly when she sees me pick up Hayleigh and she decides that she wants to be held as well. She will sometimes have a meltdown if I tell her no because Hayleigh is feeding, etc. I have found that redirecting her works most times, but other times, I try to snuggle up next to her while holding Hayleigh to let her know she is still my girl too! She started back at school 3 days a week last week and adjusted well to getting back into her routine. I have to admit that I love having her 2 days out of the week, even if it makes my day hectic and crazy trying to juggle 2 under 2 and working from home!

Hayleigh is indeed another little princess just like her big sister. She looks so much like Grace, but their personalities are definitely different! Grace was a pretty laid back baby, not so much Miss Hayleigh!! Hayleigh is pretty vocal and makes herself known when she wants fed/picked up/changed, etc. She's also very active, squirming all over the place and constantly trying to hold her head up and look around. She's also fixing to be Daddy's girl--she will be throwing a right fit for me, then he will say something and she will suddenly go dead quiet and look around for him to come pick her up. I can't be jealous, he looks so thrilled when she does that, haha - Grace has been a Momma's girl from the start, so it warms my heart to see how excited he is, because I know the feeling!! :flower:

Feeding has been going ok. I don't have a lot of time to do BFing directly with the boob like I did with Grace, so a lot of Hayleigh's feedings have been with expressed milk by bottle. She fortunately, like Grace, has taken to both bottle and boob without any confusion. My milk supply has been so much better this time around, I am able to store a TON of milk in the freezer right now, which I am so happy about because I started to slow down production-wise around 10 months with Grace and had to use some stored breastmilk. This time around, if that happens, I will be more prepared! Im just so happy I have not had to supplement any formula since we got home! (I gave her a couple formula bottles in the hospital, not happily, but will elaborate on that in her birth story). 

My blood pressure issues have appeared to be almost resolved. It is suspected that I had a lot of fluid retention starting about 1 month before I had Hayleigh that was causing my blood pressure to spike. After I had her, my body did not reset itself as quickly as it should have to shed the excess water weight, so it made it even worse, causing the huge spikes. During one of my admissions, they gave me a water pill and I dropped like 13 pounds almost overnight! So now my MD has added a water pill to my regular meds, at least for now, and it seems to be working!!

I started back to work 2 weeks ago, working from home. As usual, some adjusting is going on, Hayleigh is too little to have a solid routine yet, but we are managing pretty well. My bosses are being great about it, and I wont have to return to office until October.

Well, I've rambled on enough! I've included a couple pictures of the girls!
 



Attached Files:







25.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









30.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









m7.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









P1010112.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1









m1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous update and lovely pictures of your beautiful girls :)


----------



## Beanwood

Been way to long. Amber beautiful little girl. 
Hi all moms and bumps. X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Beautiful bebe amber!! So cute grace watching over her in the swing. 

AFM. Yep almost 31 weeks. Going so fast!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

OMG - it's August so baby H is due this month :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> OMG - it's August so baby H is due this month :wacko:

Not long now! Wow! Maybe he'll be a September baby and be oldest in his class...can't believe it's so close now :D


----------



## Nichole

So, due to the GD, the OB has me getting screened every week now to keep an eye on her growth, making sure she's developing appropriately and also not getting too big. I'm already there once a week anyway for the P17 shot, so the only thing that changes is how long I'm there, instead of a 10 minute visit, it's about an hour now. The silver lining in all of this is that I get an u/s and pics every week :) But, I was 30 + 4 when I went in, the measurement of my uterus puts me in 31 weeks, Adalynn's measurements put her between 32-33 weeks. She was estimated weighing 4lbs 5oz. That's big. The average size for 33 weeks (which, technically, I'm not even at yet) is 4.23lbs. Goodness gracious, I can't have regular sized children, lol.

Lucky New! You're sooooo close!
Hi to everyone else! Hope all is going well. **hugs**


----------



## Nichole

She's officially dropped...and I've had 3 contractions in roughly 24 hours. Not full strength ones, but they're starting none-the-less. I know they're just the pre-labor, or false labor, contractions. They're not regular or anything, but OMG IT's STARTING!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Ok all so question for you. My due date is Oct 5. Thanksgiving weekend is the 14th. My DH's family want to all come up and do thanksgiving at our place. I'm assured that I will have to do nothing. No cooking, cleaning etc. which they are good with and I'm not concerned about. However I am worries simply having everyone up could be a little overwhelming (figuring I'd have new bebe already) DH has 3 sisters and their hubbies and parents. As well as max 6 kiddies 3-10 yrs. it's a big crew on a normal day. What do you all think?


----------



## GreyGirl

Nichole said:


> She's officially dropped...and I've had 3 contractions in roughly 24 hours. Not full strength ones, but they're starting none-the-less. I know they're just the pre-labor, or false labor, contractions. They're not regular or anything, but OMG IT's STARTING!

Hope things go smoothly for you - so close now! 



Nichole said:


> So, due to the GD, the OB has me getting screened every week now to keep an eye on her growth, making sure she's developing appropriately and also not getting too big. I'm already there once a week anyway for the P17 shot, so the only thing that changes is how long I'm there, instead of a 10 minute visit, it's about an hour now. The silver lining in all of this is that I get an u/s and pics every week :) But, I was 30 + 4 when I went in, the measurement of my uterus puts me in 31 weeks, Adalynn's measurements put her between 32-33 weeks. She was estimated weighing 4lbs 5oz. That's big. The average size for 33 weeks (which, technically, I'm not even at yet) is 4.23lbs. Goodness gracious, I can't have regular sized children, lol.
> 
> Lucky New! You're sooooo close!
> Hi to everyone else! Hope all is going well. **hugs**

Could the ultrasound be wrong? Fingers crossed it is for you :) 



IMPPEARL said:


> Ok all so question for you. My due date is Oct 5. Thanksgiving weekend is the 14th. My DH's family want to all come up and do thanksgiving at our place. I'm assured that I will have to do nothing. No cooking, cleaning etc. which they are good with and I'm not concerned about. However I am worries simply having everyone up could be a little overwhelming (figuring I'd have new bebe already) DH has 3 sisters and their hubbies and parents. As well as max 6 kiddies 3-10 yrs. it's a big crew on a normal day. What do you all think?

If it helps, I had Isabelle on December 11th and 2 weeks to the day later was Christmas and my family descended. I have a large family. It was great - I got to catch up on some sleep while everyone fed and held her and cooked dinner, then I came down refreshed and we had a lovely time together :) 


AFM: Isabelle is 8 months old! Time has literally flown by. She's growing great, in the last month she's been crawling, walking around while holding hands, pulling to stand and got a pincer grip, feeding herself well. 
Here's my gorgeous angel:



I can't believe next month we have the chat to see if we're going to ntnp yet or wait...so crazy!


----------



## loveanurse1

it might be good to have some company like Grey said

Grey..she is a cutie. love all that hair.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! :hi: Slowly starting to get into a normal routine around here (of course, with an infant, once you get adjusted to a routine, they up and change it on you, lol!)

Nichole--Hun, I hope all is well for you! Thinking of you, and if it turns out you are in labor, I am keeping my fx'd for you and can't wait to see pics of your gorgeous girl!! 

IMP--I will be honest with you, now having 2 under 2 myself, the more hands you have around to help out, especially in the first few weeks, is a major plus!! That being said, are they all staying with you also or are some/all of them getting a hotel? The reason I ask is that you can have "too" many people around, especially if they are all there 24-7, that could be a bit overwhelming for you. If they are just there for the day/holiday, with only a couple staying with you, I think that would be great.

Grey--oh my, your little Isabelle is so gorgeous!! I can't believe she is 8 months already!!!

Love--hey hun, how are you doing? I need to visit your journal when I get a chance. hugs to you and I hope all is well! :hugs:

New--thinking of you, this is it, this is your month hun!! Soon you will be holding your little guy!! I can't wait and I am so very excited for you!!

AFM: All is going well, crazy busy, but the best kind of crazy! :winkwink: Will update more when I can, Hayleighbug is pitching a little fit atm, so must tend to her! 

Love to you all!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber that's what I'm worried about. We live in the country nothing close by. So everyone would be staying with us aside from his parents who will go stay at my parents home 10min away. Everyone staying here can be overwhelming on a good day. And it is Oct so most likely everyone will have to sleep inside or we would put the kiddies in a tent or something...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

I'm still here and waiting (not so) patiently! Can't actually believe its only 13 days to my due date. I never realised how hard the last few weeks are though, struggling to do the most basic things! Have been cooking batches of food to freeze for the early days when cooking won't be high on our list of priorities.

Hope everyone is well, babies & bumps :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

Oh! Congrats on being soooooo close New! I'm not far behind, but I'm SO jealous!!!

So I have a totally TMI question...

For those of you in the third trimester, or remember symptoms from late third tri, did anyone have diarrhea leading up to labor? From what I've read, it's fairly normal. Like, your body's way of preparing for the pushing and the baby moving through the birth canal, but I'm just curious if anyone else remembers having it shortly before delivery. I've been getting the P17 injections since 16 weeks, supposed to go to 36 weeks, but my Dr.'s office had trouble with heir delivery last week and I never got the shot. I'm due to get one tomorrow, but I've already gone 2 weeks without one now, so I'm a little concerned about her coming soon.


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--that is going to be too much for you, if you want my opinion! If they were all staying elsewhere, and just showing up for the dinner and a few hours of visiting, that would be fine. But so soon after bubs is here, especially during that special first few weeks of bonding time for you, hubby, big sister and baby, I think it would simply be too much. Is there any way you can just have his parents stay with you and the others stay with your parents? I think that would be a lot easier on you as grandparents are more likely to help out than cause stress!

New--I am so on babywatch with you! :hugs: I get all teary eyed when I think of your journey and how soon you are finally going to be holding your precious little rainbow baby in your arms. :hugs:

Nichole--Yes, with Hayleigh I had the "clear out" lol. I did not with Grace. However, I think Grace had plans to stick around for 3 more weeks or so when they took her (I had to be induced for GD and high blood pressure and that ended up with a Section because she was NOT ready to be born yet!). Even though Hayleigh was a scheduled Section, I think my dates were a bit off with her (on top of being a 2nd child, supposedly they come sooner) and she was further along, because that last week of carrying her was really rough, and in the days leading up to the Section I had a lot of cramping and very loose bowels...I was actually scared about going into labor before the Section!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Nicole I also had the "clear out" as Amber put it :) with Alia. I had it for about a week before I had her. 

Amber thanks. That's kinda how I was feeling too but wanted to make sure I wasn't just being overly dramatic. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> New--I am so on babywatch with you! :hugs: I get all teary eyed when I think of your journey and how soon you are finally going to be holding your precious little rainbow baby in your arms. :hugs:

:cry: aww, that's so lovely Amber - thank you! :hugs:

You are right, it's been a long road and you've been a part of that journey for a long while and I value your friendship and support. 

Thank you again :cry: gosh, super emotional.


----------



## lilrojo

I know we all cant wait to see your precious little rainbow baby New!!


----------



## Nichole

This was just last week.

New!?!? I never realized that your due date is my grandfathers bday :) Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## GreyGirl

You look great Nichole! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well I reached my due date but still no sign. Let the waiting commence :coffee:


----------



## Nichole

Ugh, New. What's up with these late babies? Don't they know how impatient we all are, lol?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nichole said:


> Ugh, New. What's up with these late babies? Don't they know how impatient we all are, lol?

I know, very frustrating. I need to organise my life so it'd be good if he could let me know when he's planning on coming :rofl:

Happy to wait at the moment but I know by the weekend, I'll want him OUT!

I did think that maybe 'something' was happening last night as was getting quite regular period pains and backache but slept well and feel ok this morning. :shrug:

Spent about an hour bouncing on my ball - will resume that this morning. Come on baby H, eviction notice served :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Nichole said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, New. What's up with these late babies? Don't they know how impatient we all are, lol?
> 
> I know, very frustrating. I need to organise my life so it'd be good if he could let me know when he's planning on coming :rofl:
> 
> Happy to wait at the moment but I know by the weekend, I'll want him OUT!
> 
> I did think that maybe 'something' was happening last night as was getting quite regular period pains and backache but slept well and feel ok this morning. :shrug:
> 
> Spent about an hour bouncing on my ball - will resume that this morning. Come on baby H, eviction notice served :haha:Click to expand...

My waters broke while clipping my toe nails on a raised service - pop! Worth a try if you'd like to evict him :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

So... have been to the midwife this morning and had a sweep. She could just about reach my cervix and was able to get a fingertip in but its still posterior and long so doesn't look like he's coming anytime soon. She did say my waters are bulging though so there's a chance they might go. Urine clear and BP 120/80 so she's happy. She managed to tickle his head which I found strange but lovely and said that he squirmed so he liked it :cloud9:

She listened to HR and it was between 128-152 with lots of accelerations so she said he's happy and active.

I have a term+10 appointment on 6th Sept for a scan to check placental function and have another sweep. If all is ok, I'll be booked in for induction on 10th Sept. 

Obviously I'm hoping I won't need either appointment.

Need to get bouncing on my ball :holly:


----------



## IMPPEARL

New if it helps the day before I had Alia my cervix was still long and hard. Midwife couldn't even get in it at all to do the stretch. But went into labour naturally the very next day! So just cuz there is no sign doesn't mean he may not me here soon anyway!! 
Mind you I also had a 4 hour labour so my body is apparently quick with these things. Lol. Makes me kind of nervous for this next one. I'm scared I won't have time to get Alia to gramma and grampas on route to hospital! Only 5 weeks to go here. Eeeekkk :)


----------



## Nichole

So, only 2 more weeks left of injections. They/we expect Adalynn to come shortly after the last one wears off. She's measuring about a week/week and a half ahead, so that puts us at 36 weeks tomorrow. The u/s tech said she would change the due date to September 26th, from October 6th.


----------



## bethenasia

Hey ladies. It's been a while since I posted, but I've been reading all of the updates. Personally, I've been dealing with the green eyes monster with all of your (healthy) pregnancies, which makes no sense to me since all of you have been through similar situations. I am happy for you guys. It's just... Ugh. 

I got another positive pregnancy test end of June. Dr appt said due date was the exact same one I had for Selah. Fabulous coincidence! However, I started bleeding. At my 11week appointment, it was discovered that that baby no longer had a heartbeat. Again. I had a D&E earlier this month. Again. Always again.

This time (next time) we have a plan though. I'm taking a bunch of vitamins and a baby aspirin and, once I get another positive pregnancy test, I'll start progesterone and have many early ultrasounds. Hopefully this'll work. I'm tired of loss. 4 losses in 4 yrs is too many.

I may not get on here often, but you can follow me on twitter. I tweet. A lot. @bethenasia


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Imp, gives me hope that I may not need that term+10 appointment. Anytime after Saturday is good with me as preferring a September baby due to the school years. 
Can't believe you only have 5 weeks left, it's gone so quick. Hoping you have a stress free birth like Alia's. 

Bethenasia - ah, I'm so sorry hun. I can understand where you're coming from. Miscarriage is such a devastating event at any time. I have spent years on this thread and others, watching ladies get their BFP's and subsequent rainbows, so know how you feel. I 'tried' to turn it into a positive by always thinking "well, if they can do it, so can I"
Maybe I have a stubborn streak, but that's why I NEVER gave up. 
You have your gorgeous little girl - you CAN and WILL have another. :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Beth a good friend of mine was in the same situation though she had 4 mc's in under 2 years one etopic. The progesterone is what finally worked for her! Sounds like a good plan to me! We'll be thinking of you :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

New im waiting to hear of little mans arrival... :)

Imp only 5 weeks left.. im 25 weeks today so getting closer :)

How are you nichole.. you look fabulous.. 

Amber-how are things at your busy house.. :)

Beth-I had 2 mc's and started progesterone and its def what saved my babies.. hope it works.. I actually ordered some online and started right after o was confirmed.. if you want it I can mail it to you.. as long as your in the states..


----------



## Nichole

I'm hanging in there. Those progesterone shots are doing their job, for sure. She's already made it 3 weeks longer than my son did. They've knocked my due date down to September 26th, instead of October 6th, so yay. But, little miss Adalynn is putting so much pressure on my pelvis, that I'm in constant pain. Laying down, rolling over, sitting up. God forbid I try to walk, lol. I keep waking OH up in the middle of the night because I'll try to roll over and end up crying out. :( I just hope she comes soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Updates???


----------



## loveanurse1

*Beth,* I can understand your feelings. I get that way sometimes to.
*Lil*..25 weeks can't believe it. You are moving right along.
*Nichole*, I am sorry you are so sore. I had to have those injections too all the way up to 36 weeks pregnant. it helped me keep my youngest dd in
*Grey/amber*..hope you all are doing wel
*New* I posted in your journal

** to everyone that I missed

*afm*: I had my surgery yesterday. they removed half my ovary and part of my tube as the cyst enveloped the ovary and was adhered to my ureter and my bowel. The end of the tube the part with the fimbria was adhered to the cyst. He said I could still get pregnant but not very good chances and if I do I run a huge risk of ectopic, and not the tubal sort, the kind that can adhered to my bowel.
I am praying for a miracle as I now only have half an ovary and part of a tube..


----------



## bethenasia

lilrojo said:


> Beth-I had 2 mc's and started progesterone and its def what saved my babies.. hope it works.. I actually ordered some online and started right after o was confirmed.. if you want it I can mail it to you.. as long as your in the states..

I am in the states, pretty close to Charlotte, nc. If you're serious about mailing it, my email is Harper.elisabeth at gmail. I'd prefer not to leave my address on a message board. 


All of you ladies are so kind. Thank you for being really the only ones who can understand all of the mess going through my mind right now. It got so bad the other day that I blogged a baby related mental breakdown on my blogspot blog. Lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone - still here, still waiting :dohh: A week overdue today. 
Had on/off tummy ache since I went to bed last night but its barely there, hardly noticeable. 
Hoping it could be a slow start to things, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Def serious about it beth.. Im not going to need it.. Ill shoot you an email after a bit today :)


----------



## Nichole

New- tell you LO that a week late is unacceptable! You've got things to do and people anxiously waiting for them, lol.


----------



## Nichole

So, I had my last 17p injection today... A lot of things I've read have said that most women (who have been on 17p for the 20 weeks) have the baby 7-10 after the final shot... Of course, no one really knows, but I'd like to hope that's all I've got left. I'm 1cm dilated. And Miss Adalynn is growing perfectly. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

:hugs::kiss::dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Nicole hoping little one comes soon for you! 

Afm had a midwife apt yesterday at 36 weeks only to find out that there is a chance this little guy is breech. Have an emergency ultrasound on Tuesday to double check. In the mean time thinking head down thoughts. I really don't want a c-section. Also yesterday had a chiropractor apt. Chiro thinks I'm ok and just engaged a little so it's hard to tell if he's breech or not. Hoping for the latter that he's just engaged and head down. Will find out for sure on Tues.


----------



## GreyGirl

IMPPEARL said:


> Nicole hoping little one comes soon for you!
> 
> Afm had a midwife apt yesterday at 36 weeks only to find out that there is a chance this little guy is breech. Have an emergency ultrasound on Tuesday to double check. In the mean time thinking head down thoughts. I really don't want a c-section. Also yesterday had a chiropractor apt. Chiro thinks I'm ok and just engaged a little so it's hard to tell if he's breech or not. Hoping for the latter that he's just engaged and head down. Will find out for sure on Tues.

Fingers crossed the head comes down for you! Do they always do c-sections if breech now? I was breech and backed out after my twin sister...but that was in the 80s...


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grey I think they would try to get bebe to turn first. Then most of the time they do suggest a c-section for breech.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Ladies,

I had my term+10 appointment at the assessment unit at the hospital today.
Everything is fine, I was scanned and monitored. He's happy, I'm healthy.
Induction booked for Monday 10am if I don't go over the weekend.

Had a successful sweep, he's moved down lots and I'm 1-2cm dilated.


----------



## milosmum

Sorry quick reply as we are off on hols - must catch up properly soon but I am getting very excited about our imminent arrivals!

IMP - google 'spinning babies' it's lots of tricks and ideas to help encourage baby to turn to head down - it might help! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well this is it girls. My last evening at home before I become a mummy :cry:

Updating now in case I don't get chance tomorrow - although I hope I'll be able to pop in at some stage. 

Thank you all for your support over the past years and months. I can't believe my ttc journey is finally coming to an end. I never thought I'd see the day. :cry:

I'll be back with pictures of our long awaited rainbow - but until then thank you all :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Well this is it girls. My last evening at home before I become a mummy :cry:
> 
> Updating now in case I don't get chance tomorrow - although I hope I'll be able to pop in at some stage.
> 
> Thank you all for your support over the past years and months. I can't believe my ttc journey is finally coming to an end. I never thought I'd see the day. :cry:
> 
> I'll be back with pictures of our long awaited rainbow - but until then thank you all :flower:

I hope your night went well - today is the day! So so excited for you, feels like I've known you forever. I hope everything goes well today and you're soon back with your very own birth story and baby to share :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry I have been so MIA, this 2 under 2 stuff is HARD!!! Especially with working from home, DH traveling for work pretty much every week this month, and having to travel/having family in visiting on the weekends, there is just no time! I'm lucky I can squeeze in a shower some days, lol!! :haha:

But it is all worth it, I would not change things for the world, I am so loving my girls!!

New--I am so excited for you, on the edge of my seat for you today!!! Your rainbow baby is finally going to be here!!! :hugs::happydance:

Nichole--thinking of you, hope things are progressing well, so glad to hear bubs is growing well and all is good!! Love the bump pic by the way, you look great!!

Imp--Hayleigh was breech right up to the day of my Section, I went in thinking she was breech, and they did a last minute US and she had turned. It didn't change the fact I needed a section, but even with those, they need to know the positioning. So I am keeping my fingers crossed that your little man turns! You still have time! I think there is a procedure out there they can try too to turn him? Has your MW/Doctor talked to you about that being a possiblity? I hope you are able to avoid a Section too! :hugs:

Lil--I need to check in on you in your journal, I hope all is going well for you, Love the pictures of your kiddos on FB!!

Beth--I completely, 100% understand how you are feeling hun, and I am so very sorry to hear of your most recent loss. :hugs: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the progesterone works and hope that you have happy news very soon!! 

Love--oh hun, I am so sorry to hear about your surgery. :hugs: I had not been keeping up properly with journals and had no idea you were going through all of this!!! I know there is still a slight chance of conceiving naturally, and did he say the other options are there also if you want to take them (IVF, etc.?), I know those are financially difficult as my best friend (who suffered an ectopic) used those options after her loss. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Grey-- Hey hun! Hope all is well with you, you are NTNP right now, correct? 

Milos-hey there! Hope all is well with you too!!!

AFM: Girls are doing great and growing so fast. Hayleigh is already scooting around on her back, lifting her head, pushing herself off the tummytime pillow and smiles constantly!!! She is a little ball of energy---I think I am in trouble! Grace is energetic, but Hayleigh seems to be twice as active as she was! Grace is doing so wonderful, she knows her ABCs, can count to 13 and knows all her colors. Her vocabulary is also amazing to me, but now we have to be careful what we say around her, as she is now into repeating things, lol!

I'm pretty much fully recovered from my Section, and my BP is doing great. I have one more checkup next month for that and I should be good to go. I am having some bowel (TMI) issues--about once a week I get these horrible cramps and spend 1/2 the day in the bathroom. I think I have some form of IBS--hopefully not permanent!

Ive attached a couple recent pictures of my girls!
 



Attached Files:







60.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









54.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nichole

Good luck New! We're all thinking of you. 

Dull, lower back pain - check
Dropped - check
End of injections - check
mucus plug - AND CHECK
I'm ready. Like, yesterday. Now, baby's just got to get on board. :D

Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks amber I have my scan Tomo. But was at the chiro today and explaining the big movement I felt on sat pm and she is 99% sure he has gotten into position. :) lets hope he stays that way. :) also have another midwife apt on wed. 

Nicole. Sounds promising. Hope little o e gets here soon!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry girls. Had a nightmare few days, a truly awful experience but the good news is he's here 

Hugo James was born at 17:05 today weighing 8lb 1.5oz and is totally beautiful. We are besotted with him. 

He's currently in neonatal as we've both contracted infections (high temps)

I'll give you the whole gruesome birth story in time but for now I'm waiting for cuddles.


https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/8E7348CE-D1BD-46F8-B0FF-BB8A7F2F086E-1570-00000098F3BB6127_zpsb7d1e61a.jpg


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah New he's here!! Congrats!! Sorry it was a bad experience :( hope your both feeling better soon!


----------



## Amberyll23

Posted in your journal but also wanted to say congrats here as well, he is so beautiful and I am so happy for you! I know you had such a long labor and induction Hun, it brought back all my memories of my 3 day failed induction with Grace and I was praying so hard for you. :hugs: I hope you get to hold him soon...then never let him go! :flower: Another Femme has her rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Amber*, how are things with you and your little divas? Busy I am sure.
*New*. I posted in your journal. I pray your little Hugo gets well soon, and I am sorry your dh can't stay with you. I know that things will look up soon. You've come so far.
*Imp*..how are you doing, 
*Nichole*. I hope you are doing well also.
:hi: to everyone else

afm: still befuddled. I am to continue to ttc with less than half of an ovary left and only part of a tube, I did find out that my dr removed some polyps from inside my uterus. Now it's a waiting game to see if my little piece of an ovary will continue to produce eggs. I am surely praying for a miracle now. In two years time I have lost almost both of my ovaries and still continued to ttc.. little depressed..my dr could sense. I don't know how to feel about it all. do I hold on to hope only to have my heart crushed or keep going. It's been A LONG FOUR + YEARS OF HEARTACHE.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well had my ultrasound today. And good news bebe is head down and ready. Estimated weight right now 6lb 6oz. With 3 weeks to go. So everything's looking good. :)


----------



## Nichole

New - congrats dear, he is beautiful. Sorry you had a nightmare few days, but tell me he's not worth every second of it? ;)

Imp - fx'd that baby stays that way! That's a good size! Healthy!

love - my heart breaks that you've had such a hard time. No one should ever have to go through what you've been through. I hope with all my heart that you get what you want in the end. I will always keep you in my thoughts.

AFM - Ladies, the time has come... or at least is coming. At my appt today, both the nurse and the PA said that they don't expect me to make it through the weekend. I'm having (was having) regular BH contractions, that have since turned into period-like cramping contractions. Not strong enough to go yet, but obviously progressing. (TMI Warning!!!) I *just* lost my mucus plug, so imagine I'm dilated past the 1cm that I was last week (they didn't check today). But, they've changed my next appt from Thursday to this Monday because they don't think I'll make it to Thursday, lol. Adalynn's measuring between 39-40 weeks, even though by my dates (which I know for a fact are accurate) I'm 2 days shy of 37 weeks. So... We watched her breathing on the u/s today and she knows how to use those lungs! So, I'll try to keep you all updated if anything happens this weekend. Good luck to you all <3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Nichole said:


> New - congrats dear, he is beautiful. Sorry you had a nightmare few days, but tell me he's not worth every second of it? ;)

Yup. You're right. I'd do it again tomorrow if I had to. He's one gorgeous boy and I feel truly blessed. Wishing you the best of luck hun. Hope Adalynn comes soon :hugs:


I've been updating my journal but not really had the time to update here too (can't think why!) so if anyone wants to, feel free to pop over. 

I'll leave you with a photo of my rainbow. 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/2309C29C-9B3E-484E-A52B-7A2BC042DDB4-5770-0000058C13421FCE_zps945abb81.jpg


----------



## loveanurse1

exciting news *Nichole.* I will hope to hear of safe delivery and look forward to seeing pics of your new LO

*New:* that is a lovely pic of Hugo.


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations new - Hugo is gorgeous! Hope you are recovering from your delivery x

Nichols - good luck can't wait to hear about our next little arrival!

Hope everyone else is well - we are on holidays at the moment so its just a quick check in but hopefully catch up properly soon. Love to all bump s babies and mummies x


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all. 
Some more babies on the way IMp and Nichole. Will be popping back in to see what's happening. 
Hi amber, mill, love......
New another beautiful photo xx


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations New, wonderful news! Good luck to all who are waiting for labour :) love, so sorry for all you are going through xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Just a quick pop in to say hello and to check in on our new mommy and soon to be mommies!!

New--I am so happy you guys are home! 

Imp--extremely happy that your little man has turned, phew!!! Hopefully smooth sailing for these final weeks!! Very excited for you!!!

Nichole--hoping that your silence means bubs is here! Can't wait to see pics!!

Lil--how are things going with you?!

Love--I have not and never will lose faith for you! You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Is IVF an option for you? I know it is expensive, but my one friend who had an ectopic and lost her tube went that route. 

milos-hey hun! hope you are enjoying holiday!

kizzy--:hi: Loving your pictures of G btw on facebook, she is such a gorgeous little lady!!

bean-hey hun! how are you doing?

AFM: I go back to work full time in 2 weeks, these past 3 months have flown by, I don't know where they went! (still have yet to do Hayleigh's birth story!) Still having IB issues and my periods are all out of wack--yes, my friggin' period started back 2 months post-partum even though I am BFing AND pumping! Arg!! Then I get a second one barely 3 weeks later, stupid hormones!!

I went on the minipill, not sure if that is affecting anything or not. But I made the decision not to get my tubes tied with Hayleigh, so I needed some form of birth control, and the, um, pull out method was a proven failure after Grace, lol! 

Im actually a little worried about my body. I did not bounce back as quickly as I did with Grace after this Section. I have this IB issue and now these really close periods--if it keeps up, I will have to get things checked out I guess. :shrug: (And here I thought I was done having folks poking around my nether regions for a while!)

I may be a mess, but the girls are doing great, thank goodness! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Nichole,* I second Amber's thoughts, hoping the silence means a healthy safe delivery of your LO

*amber:* three months gone already. I took the minipill after I had Hayleigh and had to quit that after two months. It was 60$ a pack. Now my insurance pays for it, plus Obama passed the free bcp thing, but I don't need it now.. so since no tube's being tied does that mean you may decide to have another in the future, far future..lol 
Ivf is NOT an option for me as I do not get any of it covered by insurance and I just don't have that kind of dough lying around, especially since their are no guarentee's that it'll work. If perhaps I didn't have my two dd's then my mind might be different or if I had an abundance of cash or insurance covered the majority, all bets off, but alas, none of that is there..lol

:hi: to *everyone, New* I posted in your journal 
*Bean,* hope you and your boys are doing great.

afm: something is still working in my girly land, I have had gobs of ewcm these last couple of days and ovary pains, but no +opk. They have been stark white last few days, making think that perhaps my body was going to work..Last time I had that ewcm was when I was on clomid months and months ago. However, today I took opk and it the line is pretty dark but not a clear cut + just yet. I will test again in a few hours after holding my urine. I am happy that my sliver of an ovary is working and producing hormones at least. it's like the little engine that could :haha: I didn't follow dr's advice and wait to have :sex: for 6 weeks. we have done it like three times and it was of my choosing as the hormones just kicked in. I have no real huge hopes that a :bfp: will be at the end of this month's rainbow as my body is healing but it is just nice to know that it's working on the hormone end.


----------



## Nichole

Thanks ladies. I wish my lack of info meant baby was here... but sadly, she's stubborn like her father and seems perfectly content to stay where she is, despite the end of the p17's and every other sure-fire symptom. I've just been so exhausted the past several days, I can only sleep for a couple of hours at a time, but I sleep ALL DAY LONG! I have 0% energy. Now, if I can just get those darn contractions to become regular, we'll be good to go. Just playing the waiting game now. 

Amber - I'm sure you're fine. Every recovery is different, and can get harder ater the 1st.

love - fx'd for you

Thanks for all of the good thoughts ladies!


----------



## Amberyll23

Nichole--aww, what a stubborn little lady you have in there! She is probably so happy and comfortable inside her momma, that she just doesn't want to leave! I hope you somehow manage to find some rest, nothing worse than exhausting yourself BEFORE the baby is here!!! :hugs: Please keep us posted!

Love--totally understand on the IVF. DH and I had talked about it back when we were trying for our first, because it was taking so long, and with my friend going through it, we were shocked at the expense involved--and she did it TWICE with no BFP (she got her BFP naturally, with one tube, which is why I have hope for you!). They were exploring adoption when they got the happy surprise and she now has a gorgeous little boy. 

Yeah, Im not sure if the minipill is playing a role in my periods restarting so soon or if it is just simply my body. I know that some women just simply get their periods, even while BF, I know mine came back early with Grace, but not this early!! I have not been on a pill since my early 20s, because of my high blood pressure (they did not have mini pill back then) and it would skyrocket while I was on them, so I went off. I remember those packs being expensive (well, expensive for a poor grad student eating a lot of ramen noodles for dinner, lol). I was in grad school with no insurance, and even with the college discount, I was still paying something like 25.00 a pack, and we are taking 15 years ago. And you are right, pills are free now, I had no clue this was the case until I went to pick up my rx expecting a copay and they were free! 

On my tubes being tied. When it came down to it, I just could not get it done. I could not bear the thought of preventing myself from having more children if God in some way wanted to bless us with another down the road. I mean, we were blessed with Hayleigh when we weren't planning for her (yet) and, as exhausted as I am, I would not go back and change things for the world! :cloud9: We tried so hard and went through years of BFNs and a loss to have our girls, and I just can't take the option for another off of the table. We actually aren't thinking of/talking about trying for another (hard to think about more kids with 2 under 2, they are their own form of birth control, lol!), but if we do ultimately decide to try, it will be after Hayleigh is at least 2 years old, which would put me at 41 years old, so we will just have to see. :flower: I know DH is content with our girls, as am I. When I told him I changed my mind on tying my tubes, he was very supportive, and said "Honey, it is your body, I would never expect you to do something like that, I support whatever decision you make. And who knows how we will be feeling 3 years from now anyways?" Gotta love a supportive man! :cloud9:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Nichole*, Awe she obviously likes her current home. :) Hope you can get some rest. 

*Amber*, I can understand that. It's why I never chose to get my tubes tied. My mom told me long ago never to do it incase you change your mind and I listened. Glad I did as I did change my mind, sadly I haven't been able to conceive but twice since changing my mind. :( I also found that a lot of women who get their tubes tied end up getting adenomyosis of the uterus and having to have a hysterectomy. They call it something else but, a lot of my friends who conceived so easily who had their tubes tied are suffering now. My dh and I decided if we wanted to ever have a permanent solution to birth control that he would get a vasectomy as it's less invasive than tubal ligation. I am like you , I want the option there, so NO tubal ligation for me.
Have you considered the Mirena(IUD)? My friend likes it. 
sad that IVF is so costly.
*New*.. Hope you are settling in with Hugo at home.
:hi: to *everyone.*

afm: got a +opk today...so my ovary is truly working, whether it's releasing an egg remains to be seen but no SURGICAL MENOPAUSE HERE:) yay


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Love, fx'd that it is releasing an egg!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Love. Come on eggy :thumbup:

AFM. Adjusting to life at home. Will update more when I have a few minutes to myself, lol (could take a while!)


----------



## Amberyll23

Time is no longer your own! :winkwink: Spend as much time as you can with your new little man, we will still be here! These precious days go by super fast, and you will note him changing and growing every day, so soak it all in! I am just so happy you are home and finally able to enjoy motherhood to the fullest!!! :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Nichole

Soooooo... I went in for my 38 week check up. I noticed, getting out of the car that she must have dropped again, because I was having much difficulty walking, but I slowly waddled my way up, lol. After monitoring my BH contractions (like they do every week) the Dr. decided he wanted to do a pelvic exam since I was having sooo many. I was 1-2cm, thinned and softened quite a bit. He informed me that with cases of GD, he likes to deliver by 39 weeks, so if I hadn't delivered by the 30th, he would induce me. Last week the u/s tech measured her at approximately 7lbs. 

I got home just after noon. At 3:30, I had the mother of all contractions. Couldn't move, speak or think. I lied down for a bit to see if anything progressed. An hour and a half later, I got hit with another. I made plans for my oldest daughter (just in case) and took a shower. The contractions started coming every 5 minutes apart after the 2nd one hit. It didn't take long for me to be begging to go to the hospital. OH's mom drove, while he sat in the back with me and let me crush his hand. We live only about 10 minutes from the hospital, but by the time we got there, I was pushing and had no control to stop it, lol. OH came out with a nurse and a wheelchair and while his mom parked the car, we went to triage. They tried to get me to answer some questions, but the contractions were roughly 1 minute apart at this point, so one of them threw on a gown and pushed me into a room. She told me to change and she'd check me. 

I stood up, threw my shirt on the ground (my modesty was nowhere to be found!!!) and told her that I could feel the baby... that she was OUT. The nurse helped me pull my pants off (I couldn't quite reach, lol) and as she lowers them, she realized what I was telling her... THE BABY WAS COMING OUT! Her head was already, not just crowning, but OUT of me! She literally pushed me onto the bed, OH yelled (at the nurses request) for help and one push later, my stubborn little princess was laying on my belly getting her umbilical cord cut by daddy.

She weighed in at 8lbs 3oz, 20 3/4in, 38w1d. We're both doing GREAT. 

 



Attached Files:







1157631_3517725719978_897227917_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5









1186737_3518076928758_310811405_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amberyll23

:yipee: Oh Nichole, she is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!!! What a precious picture of her all snuggled up in your arms sucking her thumb, and you look fabulous for what you went through, my goodness!!

Your stubborn little girl sure was stubborn, but when she decided she was ready, boy did she make up her mind!! :flower: I am so happy to hear that all went well, and so excited for you! Please keep us posted on how you are all doing!! 

Congratulations again hun!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

holy crap, you almost delivered in your car. what a quick labor...
Congrats to you and your family. She's a doll. ;) Hope you are getting some rest.


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations!!! Such a dramatic story, could be a film! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Nicole - what a drama hey. But at least she's here :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats nichole


----------



## milosmum

CONGRATULATIONS nichole - she is gorgeous and what a speedy arrival! A story to tell her when she grows up!

xxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Nichole!! What a crazy story!


----------



## kizzyt

Wow what a story! Congrats Nichole! X


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Congrats Nichole what a delivery and beautiful little girl. 

Milo.. How u doing?

Amber .. Hope the girls are doing well 

Love ... Big bugs 

IMp .. How are u?? 
Hi to anyone I have missed.


Here is a recent photo of my little fella. Don't know why it's wrong way round
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, :hi:

Wow, life goes quick with a newborn eh?!

Been trying to find time to update, start parenting journal, so birth story etc, but seem to be always busy, lol.

Hugo is such a good boy for us, we couldn't love him more if we tried <3
The physio had signed him off as the Erbs had rectified itself thank goodness. Midwife and HV happy as he's putting on weight and doing well. Last week he weighed 8lb 8.5oz so regained what he lost, plus 7oz. 

He loves his milk. We do struggle with wind, especially at bught, but other than that, he's quite an easy baby. Will sleep quite well at night, going 3-4 hours when first put down, then it's mainly 2-3. He's very alert, spends quite a bit of the day awake, and is already trying to lift his head if he's lying on me. 

In short, he's our everything. Has made our life and our family complete. I simply can't imagine life without him now. He's made such a impact in such a short time. 

I'll leave you with a few pics of my beautiful boy 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/EEE6224A-E45C-48AB-BC2F-4FD816204F90-9939-000003D64E6DC1F1_zps2f8c5f0e.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/E6FDB9AC-03B4-4E55-B0D8-AA6342B028D7-9311-00000398C4551464_zps492346d3.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/8B65371D-9A64-46B6-9F56-F65EF8F9E01E-9939-000003D604D37C09_zpscd8b7654.jpg


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well just an update from me. 39+ weeks and so ready to have this little guy. Basically I'm playing the waiting game now. Lol. I've started the Evening primrose oil, red rasberry leaf tea and anything else I can to get things going. Kinda nervous how fast he may come though seeing as my labour with Alia was only 4 hours. Just hoping I have time to get Alia to Grammas then the hospital. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Lovely photos new. 

Imp will be popping in to see if any news. 

X


----------



## Amberyll23

New--he is so beautiful! Such a handsome little boy! So glad to hear the erbs has corrected itself. I hope the gas issues improve and I hope you start feeling better soon as well! Don't worry about stories/journals, you will find time eventually (speaking of which I have yet to do Hayleigh's birth story! oops! haha!), focus on your little man! 

Bean--your little man is so cute! I just love his hair!! 

Imp--on baby watch for you! Please keep us posted!!! 

Nichole--hope you are enjoying your time with that beautiful little lady! 

AFM: A bit rushed today, is my first day officially back in the office, had a rough morning saying goodbye to my littlest lady at her first day of school. Can't believe how fast time has flown by. :cry: They grow WAY too fast!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well midwife tried to do a sweep today cervix was soft but not open so she like only just get a finger partially in :( so not a full on sweep. That being said same was said the dry before I had Alia so I'm still trying to be hopefull. I'm ready for this little guy to vacate. Hoping something happens soon.


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all
Imp...hoping you see some action soon
New..such a sweet baby boy
Amber, hope it gets a little easier for you
Nichole, I hope you and your lo are adjusting to home life well

afm:first af here and I am bleeding like a gutted pig. 
changing pads every hour to hour n half..bleeding through clothes. I rang dr, and have to go back in tomorrow. I don't understand why I am bleeding so heavy. I never did with my first d n c. It is horrible, I feel like i'm literally peeing myself but only it's blood coming out of my nether region. :(


----------



## lilrojo

oh love honey im sorry to hear this.. let us know what the drs say.. 

Imp hope baby comes soon.. :)

Amber how was it being back at work.. 

Im 30 weeks tomorrow.. so getting closer to the end


----------



## loveanurse1

cancelled the dr apt as the bleeding miraculously stopped, almost over. I have my 6 week follow up on the 15th of Oct.
HOpe you all are well.
Hope things are going well with you IMP
Lil..10weeks. almost done


----------



## IMPPEARL

Kinda strange question but... How did you know you were in labour the second time. Not till you were in total pain? I keep trying to remember what all it was like and how I'll know this time. But it's amazing how your programmed to forget. Lol


----------



## loveanurse1

I didn't go into labor, I was dilating but not contracting, they ended up inducing because I was 4cm dilated with my second dd. sorry i'm not much help :(


----------



## lilrojo

hmm I starting contracting a ton at the drs at my 38 week checkup.. it all comes back when it starts.. I promise :)


----------



## Nichole

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Imp, I'm hoping your disappearance means baby? Lil, I'm so excited for you! You're so close! Thanks to everyone for all the thoughts and warm wishes.

Adalynn and I have had an amazing 2 weeks. She is the best baby. She's eating great, sleeping 3-5 hours at a time and is the absolute love of my life (not including my other LO's, lol). Saharrah, my 3 year old is absolutely in love with her, too. She really is my miracle baby, after all of the concerns throughout my pregnancy with her. 

Wishing the best for all of you!
 



Attached Files:







1385247_10202227867521726_2044732395_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## IMPPEARL

Nope no bebe yet! Waiting waiting waiting... Getting impatient. Lol It's funny cuz with Alia I thought I'd go over so I wasn't expecting it when I actually went on my due date. The waiting sucks! Lol officially past due now 40 +3. Have ultrasound and no stress test booked for Friday if I don't go by then. Really hoping to avoid all that though. But nothing is working!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Imp baby will come eventually.. hope its soon.. labor dust your way :)

Thanks nichole.. im def ready.. lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Imp. Nicole, Adalynn is gorgeous. Lil, happy 30 weeks!

AFM. Hugo is 4 weeks today. Time is flying. 

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F506054D-2773-4E20-B73C-B516EE6B1070-8649-00000353CB69A360_zps14a32620.jpg


----------



## loveanurse1

omg new he's a gorgeous boy
Nichole, I love all that hair. she's a cutie


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well the wait is over. Baby boy arrived 12:52am this morning. 8lb 7oz. A whopping 52min labour. Lol just glad we made it to the hospital. I'll update more later.


----------



## NewToAllThis

IMPPEARL said:


> Well the wait is over. Baby boy arrived 12:52am this morning. 8lb 7oz. A whopping 52min labour. Lol just glad we made it to the hospital. I'll update more later.

Congratulations Imp. Very jealous of your labour time. Beats my 24 hours!
Can't wait to hear more. Enjoy your blue bundle x


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats IMP to you and your baby boy. That indeed was a fast labor


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--congratulations on your little man! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures!!

New--Hugo is so adorable, is that blonde hair I see peeking out on the sides? 

Nichole--aww, your little lady (I should say ladies!) are so cute!! I love that your 3 year old adores her! That is so sweet!!!

Love--ugh, sorry to hear about your bleeding, glad it stopped but any idea what was going on?

Lil--happy belated 30 weeks, time seems to be going by so fast!!

AFM: Busy Busy, back to office as of last week and I seem to have zero time to do anything. DH is also doing some travelling, so that is extra work at home for me, ugh! I promise to catch up properly as soon as I get a chance! I just wanted to peek in and see how everyone was doing, so glad to see all the mommies and newest babies doing well! Hayleigh and Grace are both doing swell! :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> New--Hugo is so adorable, is that blonde hair I see peeking out on the sides?

Yes it's going blonder by the day - was quite dark when he was born. It's at it's blondest when he's just out of the bath and is all fluffy. 

He is my world. I can't describe what he has done for me. I never thought I would get my rainbow, never mind a boy so perfect.
He's sleeping in my arms now, I can't believe he's mine :cloud9:

You must be run off your feet working and looking after two kiddies. You are super mum. I can't imagine going back to work anytime soon. I can barely cope with getting myself up in the morning :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

I go back to the doctor for a 6 week follow up next week. We'll see what he says. as of right now, I am just waiting to 'o' and trying to come to terms that most likely this won't happen for me. I am trying to be positive but realistic the same.


----------



## Beanwood

Nichole ..what a beautiful baby. 
Imp .. That's brill news ... Look forward to seeing photo 
Lil ... Not to long now 
New .. Aw he is adorable. 
Amber .. You sound busy. 
Love .. Big hugs. Gonna pop into your journal 
Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## Beanwood

Just sharing a photo of me little boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loveanurse1

Omg, I love those sweet baby boy curls. He is so handsome.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just popping in. Home and on the mend. Actually we were in and home in under 18 hours. Just been trying to get some sort of normal back and relaxing. Sore and tired but good. Alia is sooo in love with her little brother it is good. Just have to watch she doesn't love him too hard. Lol. It's thanksgiving here in canada so had a turkey dinner yesterday w fam. And the previous 2 days DH sis and hubby and 2 kiddies have been visiting. But soooo tired and sore today think I've been running a bit on a high. Time to really get down and relax.

Below is a photo of my little loves a day old Austin and Alia 22 months.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hours old in the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loveanurse1

so adorable. I think your daughter looks like you.


----------



## Nichole

Imp - they're both gorgeous!


----------



## GreyGirl

Gorgeous - lovely seeing them together :)


----------



## Beanwood

Beautiful imp x


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--oh he is so gorgeous!! I love that blonde hair!!!

Imp--aw, your babes are so beautiful!! thank you for sharing, and I am so happy big sis is loving up her little brother!! I hope you are finally able to relax and settle in after everything!

Love--how did your doctor's appointment go? thinking of you! :hugs:

Lil--how's 3d trimester going! Loving the FB pictures of the kiddos!!

New--hope you are settled in and into a routine at last with your little man!

AFM: Still struggling to get a routine down with work and the girls. Is not helping that DH is travelling so much. Just when I think we have a routine, he ups and messes it up! rofl! Hayleigh is a doll though and, after a rocky first week, is now settling into Daycare. She is such a happy and relaxed baby, the teachers just adore her. Have a big weekend coming up. DH turns 40 on Friday and Grace is 2 on Monday, so having a big party with family on Saturday. Wondering when I am going to be able to clean, bake a cake and make a big meal on top of everything, rofl!

Love to you guys! sorry such a short peek in! Hope you are all well! :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Ooh, happy early birthday to Grace:)

My apt went well. I was given the all clear and he said "well I don't need to see you back until it's time for your annual pap, or sooner if you need something" 
nothing out of the ordinary.
hope you all are well. Lots of school work to do, with lots of nursing research.


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--So glad your appointment went well, I was worried about you with all that bleeding you had!

Sharing a couple updated pics of my little ladies. They grow so fast! Hayleigh is almost 4 mos already and Grace is just about 2!!!
 



Attached Files:







Grace2yr1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









GraceSchoolPic.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1









Hayleigh4mo.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









Hayleigh4mo2.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beanwood

Amber what beautiful little girls you have. Xx

Love .. High ... Gonna go to your journal xx


----------



## loveanurse1

great photos amber. lovely little dolls:)
Bean, thanks for your encouraging words. :)


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations IMp your babies are both gorgeous! Hope you are managing to relax and recover a little x


----------



## lilrojo

Huge congrats imp.. what a cute little pair they are :) so fun to have one of each!!

All is going fine here... having lots of painful contractions so hoping to be checked at my next apt so I know whats up... been having them for the last 2 weeks.. blah.. next apt is Halloween..


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely photos, your girls are gorgeous :D


----------



## Nichole

Well... today was my due date for my angel baby. He would have been 2 today. It's also my mom's birthday, so it's a very bittersweet day. It's been very hard this year. But, OH reminded me that I wouldn't have my beautiful girl, or my son, if things hadn't happened the way they did.
 



Attached Files:







994606_10202290213240330_851247312_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loveanurse1

nichole :hugs:
:hi: everyone

can someone please tweak these for me. I am 10dpo, and I have NOT gotten evaps this good and I dont' want to get my hopes up. I have been at this for years. I have secretly tested for the last two days with :bfn:'s ..very stark white, this morning included. I even pulled this morning's out of the trash hours later and it was still :bfn: stark white..
but I poas tonight and went back (admittedly, well after the 10min mark) and found this. it looks to have some color in person, but I don't dare get my hopes up. I'm too scared too. just need help and some thoughts.
thanks in advance. I'm sure it's nothing.
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-23_18.57.00.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5









2013-10-23_18.57.59.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NewToAllThis

I can't do the tweaking thing but OMG, I see a line. I'm not lying when I say I'm sat here and my heart is going ten to the dozen.... could this be???!!!

I am scared to say it but I looks like it to me!

My first (still not saying it) with Hugo was a 'pull it out the bin the day after and it was there'

Holy shit - I have everything crossed for you. Heading over to your journal now...,,

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Had some professional pics taken of my boy. Wanted to share a couple. 

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8429_zpsef955642.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8512_zps24f87d70.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/DSC_8522_zpsaa301855.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

I see a line too! I really hope this is it for you :D I don't know how to tweak either - I'd get myself a digital test asap! :)

Lovely pictures New, my favourite is the last one :)


----------



## loveanurse1

New, he is so adorable. I love his little pouty lips.

so I took wondfo and it's stark white, I guess yesterday's was a big fat fluke
:af: due today, I 'm crampy too.
I've never had a evap that pretty.
this is so depressing, i'm going back to bed. :(
thanks for the support guys.


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry love :( :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I see the line too.. your not out till the witch shows.. 

New so cute


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hope you're all well. Finally got round to my birth story, an interesting read. 


Spoiler
Birth story

As you all know, I was admitted to be induced on Monday 9th September. When I arrived on the ward, I was taken to the induction of labour suite and hooked up to the monitor to check baby and to check for any tightening's etc.
Once that was completed, I had the first pessary inserted - this was at 9.45am. I was then told to wait for 6 hours. Nothing much happened during those six hours, we walked the length and breadth of the hospital several times, I visite my friend who works in the cash office in the hospital, we had lunch. Back to the hospital bed to be monitored ahead of the second pessary. All fine.

Went to be examined and for the second pessary to be inserted and the midwife accidentally broke my waters - and there it was.... meconium! She said I was 1-2cm dilated and she could get a finger inside.
Gone was my extra six hours to go into labour on my own. Gone was my option to stay mobile and have a bath and bounce on my ball.

I was informed I would need to go straight down to the delivery suite and be constantly monitored. This was 5pm.

We made our way down and I was shown into room 7 - that room will haunt me forever.

I was hooked up to the drip and it was started off slowly, they cranked it up every half an hour until I was having regular contractions. I pretty much asked for an epidural straight away as was warned that the artificial induced labour would be more painful and I knew that I didn't want pethidine or diamorphine.

I was pretty comfortable to begin with, just a period pain feeling, and was happily chatting away to the midwives.
The anaesthetist was in theatre so had to wait for him to be finished so I definitely felt regular contractions before the epi was put in. It made me itch like mad though, it was awful. Skin felt cold to the touch and sooo itchy.

I was quite chilled at this point and even let Darren go and meet my cousins husband in the pub over the road for a drink and something to eat. This must have been around 8 / 9 o'clock. Darren returned after about an hour and a half and I was examined 4 hours after the drip was started - this was 1am. I was gutted that I was still 1-2cm. They cranked the drip up more and I was left for another 4 hours.

It was at this point that I started to feel the contractions again despite having regular top ups. I mentioned it to them but didn't make a huge fuss as its not in my nature but I was becoming increasingly uncomfortable.

They continued to top it up, but at some point it was forgotten and I was in agony by the time they topped it up again. I had been asking and asking, but as they has been nipping in and out of the room, it hadn't happened. It was sheer agony by the time it was eventually topped up and took a while to take effect.

I was complaining that it was only covering a small strip on my left side and that I was feeling a huge amount of pain on my right side. They had me turn on my side to try and get the liquid to roll into the part that was still hurting - it didn't work. I was puffing away on the gas & air and was kind of zoned out on that, assuming that the pain I was feeling was normal.

I was again examined at 5am and was 5cm - I was ecstatic, progress at last!

The next four hours passed in a blur of pain and gas & air. When they examined me at 9am, I was 9cm. I'm not sure at what point all hell broke loose, but I just remember them saying 'braddy' and pressing a button on the wall and suddenly there were like 15 people in the room and they were struggling to find a heartbeat. I was in sheer agony and couldn't let go of the g&a, but looking up at Darren, I've never seen the colour drain from someone's face so quickly. It seemed like a lifetime until they said 'Its come back up again'. I now know that that was Bradycardia, where the heartrate dips below 60. This happened a couple of times and Darren was starting to lose his patience with them and asking why I hadn't been sent for a ceasarian. They said they 'thought' that he kept gripping the cord and that's why the heartrate was dipping.

After this, they struggled to keep tabs on the heartrate so informed me they wanted to put a clip on his head. I wasn't fussed on them hurting him, but knew that it was for the best.

I was then again examined at 1pm and was gutted to realise I was still 9cm. They informed me that sometimes the last cm gets stuck around the babys head so they would attempt to remove it manually. This was extremely painful. :sick:

Once this was done though, I was finally 10cm. I think they made me wait a while before pushing but my memory is a bit hazy.

Getting to 10cm is where the real 'fun' started.

They got me to change positions due to me complaining that the epi wasn't effective on more than half of my tummy and back - this is when one of the midwives noticed that the bed underneath me was soaking wet.... my epidural had fallen out and all the top ups had just been pouring down my back and on to the bed!!!

Darren was furious, I've never seen him that angry and upset. So I had done most of my labour, up to 10cm and including manual removal of the last cm on gas and air alone. No wonder I was in agony.

They called the anaesthetist and he gave me two options - pethidine or another epidural. I opted for the latter, even though I was warned that they may not be able to do it due to me not being able to sit still. I had to promise that I would sit still to enable them to be able to do it. I was determined. Have never been so determined in all my life.
I had to perch on the end of the bed holding a pillow whilst he inserted it. He was quite rough and nasty with me, as when asked to arch my back like a cat, I couldn't - as I couldn't even remember what a cat looked like at this stage, never mind how to arch my back like one!

Anyway, I sat still and he put the new one in. It took a good 20 minutes to start taking effect, but when it did... omg, it was amazing. I hadn't realised just how much pain I had been in.

At this point I was ready to push. I can't remember if they made me wait before pushing, that part is a bit hazy. I started pushing eventually and I have never felt pressure like it in my bottom, it was awful and even after doing contractions with no epi, I would say this pressure was worse. I remember just saying over and over "I can't do it anymore, I can't do it anymore"

They just kept telling me to keep pushing. I changed position and leant over the head of the bed on my knees but had to move as my legs and feet were so swollen that Darren said they went purple.

After over an hour of pushing, they wanted to re examine me as I wasn't making any progress. 

They examined me and I was informed that he had moved his head and that I would not be able to push him out on my own. It was at this point, I think that Hugo started to get distressed.

I just remember people appearing from nowhere, the doctor telling me that I would have to be prepared for a ceasarian but would need a general anaesthetic due to the epi not being effective enough and the fact that she thought I didn't have the strength to push any longer.

I was like "no way, I've not done 24 hours of incredibly painful labour to miss out on the birth of my child"

She said that she would be able to rotate his head and deliver him by forceps but he needed to come out now and she again warned me that if we went down that route, that I would have to focus and have the strength and the energy to push him out whilst she guided his head with the forceps. I honestly don't know where I got the strength and determination through the pain after 24 hours of no sleep or food but I just kept focussing on the fact that I was minutes away from meeting my rainbow after all that time.

As Hugo needed to come out asap, it was agreed they would do it in the delivery room rather than move me to the theatre so the bed suddenly got converted into some contraption with stirrups and I was prepared for the procedure.

I noticed that they got the baby resuscitation area ready and panicked that I was going to lose him. It all happened in a blur from then on - the doctor performed an episiotomy and inserted the forceps. I pushed and pushed and pushed. Nothing seemed to be happening. At the point where I was thinking that I could do no more, Darren said and I will remember this forever... "keep going, I can see his head"
I could have cried, but it gave me the strength to push like I've never pushed before and suddenly Hugo was born. :cloud9:

He was placed on my tummy while they clamped and cut the cord and I will never forget that moment, seeing a baby that I had carried for nine months and wanted for years. Darren didn't get to cut the cord due to Hugo being distressed. He was groaning a lot and covered in gunk. They cleaned him off and then whisked him to the resuscitation area, but I knew he was ok as I heard him cry - music to my ears.

After they had checked him over, he was brought to me and placed on my chest. I cried. Darren was just in awe.

I quickly began to feel poorly though and had to ask Darren to take him as I thought I was going to drop him as I was shaking and so tired that I kept dropping off. I kept opening my eyes and seeing Darren holding his child - it is something I have waited years to see :cry:

At this point, the doctor was getting ready to remove the placenta. They wouldn't give me the usual injection as my blood pressure had been raised during labour so I was put back on the synctocin drip. It quickly became apparent that my placenta would not come out. The doctor pulled and pulled and nothing. It took a good while and a lot of tugging but it came out eventually. After that the bleeding would not stop and I nearly had to go to theatre. I lost 2 litres of blood in total.

It was at this point that they dropped the bombshell that Hugo was poorly and was being taken to neonatal as he had a temperature and was quite bruised from the delivery. I was heartbroken but knew that he was going to the right place. They told me Darren could go and see him once they'd got him settled.

I was immobile as had a catheter in and was hooked up to an IV drip. I also had a temperature of 39.4 and they were quite concerned about me. I could not shaking and was freezing cold but they kept putting a fan on me and I kept pleading with them to turn it off. They did my observations every hour. No one came to take Darren to the neonatal unit so he eventually went home for a sleep as he was exhausted. They brought me a photo of him and I stared at it all night and didn't sleep a wink. I stayed on delivery suite as I was so poorly and they wanted one on one care for me.

On seeing Hugo the next morning, he had a feeding tube in, had had a lumbar puncture, had a canula in his little arm and I was also informed he had Erb's Palsy, caused from nerves being damaged as he was pulled out with the forceps. I was devastated, he had paralysis on the left side of his face and a weakness in his left arm. I held him but ended up asking them to take him off me as he was crying out in pain being held. I also tried to breastfeed but he was in such pain that I got so distressed that I could not do it. 

He spent two days in the unit and eventually came up to me on the ward on the 12th, but we spent a full week in hospital due to his infection.

I had numerous issues with my medication being calculated wrong, not being given my antibiotics on time (was supposed to be on 3 per day it turns out but I was very rarely given 3 a day). I was on tinzaparin injections but they calculated the dose wrong so I only ever got half what I was supposed to (this only came to light when I was leaving hospital).

The worst thing that happened was that Hugo was on 4 hourly observations for the entire week. Some of which I slept through in the night, but one particular night I was awake lying there in the dark and when the nurse came in, I closed my eyes as wasn't in the mood for a chat. She took his chart and disappeared with it, returning a couple of minutes later, replaced it and left. I made a mental note to check it in the morning. When I did, she had falsified the figures.... not checking Hugo at all. I reported her, but to this day don't know what happened over it. I spoke to the Ward Manager before I left who was aware of my entire 'experience' and she has invited me back to go through my notes as she could tell how traumatised I was over the whole experience. I am going to request a copy of my notes as I want to see for myself what went on.

I think I will leave the birth story there. I'm sure I have missed some out as the body is an amazing thing and helps you to forget a traumatic event - something I am very glad of.

The most important thing is that my rainbow is here, he is perfect and I love him dearly... and if I had to do it again tomorrow for him, I would :cloud9:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all just checking in. We've been busy just trying to get into a routine. The past 3 weeks have flown by. And little man is so big already. 

Love wish I could help ya but Im not good with those tests. Hope you have some answers by now anyway.

New crazy birth story. I can not imagine... Ill have to get around to mine soon too. Though mine is nothing as crazy as yours. Glad all is well in the end for you :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow New - no wonder you're traumatised! That's just shocking treatment, the hospital did a lot wrong and made it much worse for you, I'm so sorry :( :hugs: I'm glad you've been able to forget some of the more traumatic stuff, it's an amazing blessing! 

In honour of Halloween yesterday Isabelle and some friends had a little baby party. We took some pictures and this is Isabelle at 10.5 months :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Just checking in again it's gone pretty quiet. My little man is gaining so quickly and is only 1 month old, but weighing 11 1/2 lbs in 3 month old clothes already. This is going wayyy to fast. Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey - Isabelle is adorable. Great pics. Did you do them yourself? They look professional. 

Imp - wow your little man is growing fast. What did you call him? Can we see another pic?

AFM - Hugo is doing really well , as am I. Tried him on the hungry baby milk last night as has been having me up every two hours and he slept 10.30 til 6.30, I was amazed. I know health professionals don't agree with the hungry milk but I thought I'd try it as he doesn't seem satisfied with the ordinary stuff.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Grey - Isabelle is adorable. Great pics. Did you do them yourself? They look professional.
> 
> Imp - wow your little man is growing fast. What did you call him? Can we see another pic?
> 
> AFM - Hugo is doing really well , as am I. Tried him on the hungry baby milk last night as has been having me up every two hours and he slept 10.30 til 6.30, I was amazed. I know health professionals don't agree with the hungry milk but I thought I'd try it as he doesn't seem satisfied with the ordinary stuff.

Thank you :) I did take them myself with the help of a friend's Ikea carpet as background and she hollowed out a pumpkin for us :)

We didn't need hungry milk, but I know of others who have, don't understand why it's frowned upon. Glad it's helping him :)


----------



## lilrojo

Super cute grey :)

Imp wow a month....

New happy it's going well

Afm almost done few weeks left :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone! Sorry I have not posted in so long! What gorgeous pictures of everyone's little ones! 

Nichole: :hugs: sorry you were going through a rough spell there with the anniversary of your loss. :hugs: Even though we are blessed with our children that are here with us on earth, we will always hold special places in our hearts for our angel babies, and feel their loss, especially on anniversary dates. Thinking of you!

Love: Did AF arrive? I would hazard a guess but your post was back on the 23rd, so not sure? :hugs: and hope you are well hun

Lil--I can't believe you are 35 weeks already! Time flies, and you are going to be so busy with your holiday baby's arrival!!! Excited for you!

IMP--Happy 1 month to your little man! I swear time flies by so much faster after the first, I can't believe Hayleigh is almost 5 months, it's insane! Can't wait to see updated pics!

New: omg, what a birth story!! It is a miracle you and Hugo are both here safe and sound after going through all of that! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun, you are one brave, strong momma! Love your professional pics, he is absolutely beautiful!

Grey--look at your little lady! What a beauty! I LOVE the pumpkin pictures, they are just too cute!

AFM: SUPER busy, I can't explain! lol Grace's 2 yr birthday went off without a hitch. We had a Minnie Mouse theme, and she loved it. Got her a dollhouse with furniture and a couple of Mickey Mouse items, which she plays with constantly. She has recently become obsessed with The Little Mermaid, so my guess is we already know what next year's theme will be! rofl!!

Halloween was a bust...Grace REFUSED to wear her halloween costume (Fairy princess). I got her to wear her wings at her school's party and got her in her outfit for an hour at home. It was raining and cold that night, so we just stayed inside and had a Halloween Picnic. Hayleigh was adorable in her little cow suit. I will try to track down some pics, I had them on FB, just need to find them!

They have moved Grace up into the PreSchool Readiness Class (2 year old classroom) and she is doing well. She already knows her ABCs and can count to 20 both forwards and backwards. I'm pretty sure I could not do that at 2! haha She is doing so well at school, makes me feel better about not being able to be a SAHM, as much as I would like to be one!

Hayleigh is doing wonderful as well! She rolled over for the first time on Sunday, we got the 3rd time on video. I have a feeling she will be crawling soon. Once she is on her belly, she tries to move. Grace never did, she was content to just lie there, lol, which is why she just up and walked at 10 months, haha. But Hayleigh is a mover and a shaker, so we are going to be in trouble soon! She is still having some separation issues at Daycare, especially on Mondays. She basically goes on a hunger strike and won't take the bottles of expressed milk. She wants me. As soon as we pick her up and get her home, she attacks me, she is so hungry, haha! We have started her on a bit of rice and squash too, she loves it. Not so keen on bananas--watch her be like her sister and hate fruit too. :dohh:

Anyways, all is well here as you can see! I hope all of you ladies and babes and kiddos are doing well. Getting excited for the holidays!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all. Been staying away from bnb some, one fot my sanity and the ither I am so busy. Sorry for typos on phone. 
Getting excited for Christmas. 
7dpo today..


----------



## Nichole

New - he's gorgeous
Imp - my dd was 10lb 13oz at her 1 month check up. Size 3-6 month clothes! I'm with you there!
Good thoughts to everyone else! 

Just checking in ladies. These past few weeks have gone by so fast. Dd is starting to sleep in her crib (we were co sleeping while I got used to nursing at night). She has slept thru the night 4 times now. Once in her crib. We're successfully bf'ing (so far this is the longest I've been able to! ). She has started babbling and scoots on her tummy. She is quite the over achiever. 

Hope you're all doing well too! <3


----------



## Beanwood

Hey all hope all moms and babies doing wellxx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all. My little girl is now 2! Wow time flys. She had a little party w 3 friends and then another party with grandparents. It was great.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amberyll23

Gorgeous girl Imp! Simply gorgeous, just like her momma!! :flower:


----------



## IMPPEARL

So most babies don't like tummy time... Austin falls asleep. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Imp. Both your babies are beautiful :cloud9:

As for us - Hugo is doing well. Growing really big really quickly. I think he's now 16lb + (taking him for official weigh in on Wednesday). 

He is such a joy now, really happy and smiley and always cooing at me, he even giggles when I tickle him :cloud9:

There is one area we're struggling with though.... nighttime sleeping :dohh:

He had started almost sleeping through. Goes into a deep sleep around 8/9pm and I put him in his crib with the monitor on. It's lovely to get a couple of hours baby free iykwim. 
He had done a few 10-6, and then 9-3/4 and then sleeping til 7/8 but for the past week, he's gone back to waking for milk every 2/3 hours. What's happened? Surely at his age and weight, he should be able to go longer? Any advice girls?

I think if he'd never slept through, I would be fine but I know he CAN do it!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds like a sleep regression. Isabelle's had several. It's totally normal to regress any time there is a developmental leap or one approaching :) I completely understand how frustrating it is when you know the _can_ do it. Isabelle would sleep through for a bit and then majorley regress, then sleep through, then regress...highly annoying but totally normal unfortunately :) I know that's not any help in terms of tips, but I don't have any as we've just had to ride through the storm. I hope he goes back to his regular sleeping soon for you :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Grey. I do hope that's all it is and that he'll go back to sleeping well soon.


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--aww, he is so adorable sleeping on his tummy. Since he doesnt mind it so much, I bet he is an early crawler!!

New--I agree with Grey. Sounds like regression. I have had it with both of my girls. Growth spurts especially. It WILL get back to normal though! Hang in there!

I hope the rest of you ladies are all well. I will post an update soon! :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks girls. Been to get him weighed today and he's jumped from 75th to 80th centile so probably a growth spurt. He's 15lb 3oz now, growing up quickly.
He's slept better the last few nights. I've popped his dummy back in a couple of times to see if that pacifies him instead of feeding him and it's worked. He slept from 7.30 til 2.30, fed him and then 3 til 7 last night :thumbup:

My gorgeous boy. 

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/Mobile%20Uploads/D20AAD1D-1FC5-4D99-86AE-591D25F876E1_zpsx03us4fy.jpg


----------



## Amberyll23

aww New, he is so very adorable! i love all of your pictures of him, all I ever want to do is snuggle him up! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Amber, your girls are gorgeous too, and growing so quickly.

My beautiful boy is three months old today <3


----------



## NewToAllThis

Merry Christmas to one and all.:xmas9:

Had another photoshoot today. First of three to capture 3 phases (ie, baby, sitting/crawling & walking).

Been having some issues with sleeping with Hugo. He just wakes a lot and is ALWAYS hungry. I spoke to the health visitor and they advised me putting him on hungry baby milk and so far so good. He only woke once last night at 2am :happydance: and seems far more settled.
Big day today though, he's gone in his own room so I'm hoping he settles ok. He went to sleep quickly and hasn't stirred so I'm pleased so far.

My gorgeous boy

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/Mobile%20Uploads/5B76290E-A041-432E-9D85-713917620953_zpsqpyn5hj0.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Aww, what a gorgeous happy boy :D Happy Christmas :D 
Fingers crossed the hungry milk keeps helping!


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy New year everyone


----------



## sparkle

New- Hugo is just so gorgeous!!! Emilia is a terrible sleeper, she will go through phases of sleeping through but mostly she's up for 1-2 hours in the night. I'm starting to get used to it unfortunately... I don't really want to cc but starting to think that may be our next option... 
Love- happy new year to you too, how are you?
Amber- I love seeing your girls on fb, glad you all had a lovely Christmas!
Grey- how did Isabelle enjoy the holidays?

As for us-
I'm sorry it's been so long ladies! My two are keeping me busy! Cormack loved his first term at school and is getting ready to go back on Monday. Emilia continues to amaze us everyday... She's so vocal and sparky! She just doesn't like sleeping (can't have it all I guess). I've started a set of classes with her, swimming lessons, gymnastics etc so hopefully that will help!
I've also started doing some volunteer work for an amazing baby loss charity which is so rewarding...
Much love to you all for 2014 xx


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - hope everyone is well. It's been very quiet on here recently but then Christmas and new year is such a hectic time and these babies/ toddlers take up every other spare moment! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you all know that I am pregnant again - only just over 4 weeks! 6 week scan booked in for 10th Feb and just praying this bean is in the right place with a heartbeat. If all goes well I will be due 6 days before Callum's third birthday - we must be mad but this time I am praying for a sleeper!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Milosmum, fab news. It's about time this thread got going again with some more babies :haha:
Hope Callum is well - does he still not sleep well now? 

How is everyone else? Well I hope. Hope Christmas was amazing for you all. We had an fabulous first Christmas with Hugo. It was so special and very emotional after 4 years of trying and failing. He truly is the light in our lives and we love him much.
I simply cannot imagine life before him now. I love being a mummy and feel that it was what I was meant to do. Slushy I know, but...


----------



## milosmum

Hugo is just gorgeous in your picture - such a cutie! Glad you had a lovely Christmas and the start of lots of happy ones for your family x

Callum is still not a great sleeper getting better especially since dropping his daytime naps (but then I miss the naps!) but still wakes randomly at night for hours on end quite often. At least the sleeplessness I a new baby won't be a huge shock since I haven't got used to a full nights sleep again!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

Will look through properly later but didnt wanna leave without saying congrats to milosmom. Xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well. I haven't logged on in almost a year, so I apologize for being MIA for so long. I haven't looked through the posts but looks like there have been more baby additions to this thread, so a big CONGRATS to all the first time and repeat moms!!! :) So lovely to see!

Things have been pretty rough in my world for the past few months. We decided we were ready to try for another baby, and got pregnant on our first try. However, it ended up being an ectopic. I was able to avoid surgery and keep my tube, but the experience has been more than traumatic! I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy...still trying to recover from it all...

On the bright side, having Coco in my life has certainly helped me deal with this loss. She is a big 2 year old now (where has the time gone!), and amazes us more and more each day.

I'm sorry for being such a Debbie Downer, especially having not been on here for so long. I told myself that I wouldn't come on here and have a pity party, but I finally broke down and needed a place to vent. I couldn't think of a better place to do so than on this thread. 

Much love to you all! :kiss:


----------



## milosmum

Hi Neffie - long time no see Lovely to have you back but so sorry to hear about your loss. I completely understand how traumatic and emotional an ectopic pregnancy is. 
My first ever pregnancy nearly 4 years ago now was ectopic and sadly I did loose my left tube. However as you can see - one tubers do fine and Callum is here to prove it! I am pregnant again and as with my last pregnancy I have to have a 6 week early ultrasound scan to check that this bubs has made it all the way to my uterus. 
I am sure that one of the other girls on this forum is a one tuber - maybe greysgirl? She has also now had a successful pregnancy. I hope that our stories give you some reassurance and there is a wonderful forum on here for one tubers I will see if I can link it:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/173575-one-tubers.html
not sure how active the forum is now but might be worthwhile having a read of it. I also found the ectopic pregnancy trust website a great resource: https://www.ectopic.org.uk/
All my love to you and your family at such a difficult time x


----------



## milosmum

Since I am on the laptop not my mobile for the first time in ages I thought I would update with a photo of my (not so) wee man from just before Christmas x
 



Attached Files:







small1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sparkle

Awww milosmum- he is gorgeous!!!!!
Neffie- I'm so sorry to read about your ectopic but glad you came back to tell us...

I'm probably breaking lots of rules now but hope no one will mind. The charity I have close links with is called 'saying goodbye' just wondering if anyone else has been to one of their services or would like to go. They are uk based but launching in the states this year xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey everyone! I have been a bit on hiatus here since the holidays, and promised myself that this month I would be getting back on here to follow along with everyone! We had a great holiday followed by 2-3 weeks of one illness after another in our household (one of the girls would bring something home, then of course mommy would get it, followed by daddy). We are all finally *knock on wood* all up and about again! phew!

Milos--Congrats hun!!! :happydance: So excited for you! I look forward to hearing all about your progress and how you are getting along! And what a beautiful picture of your little man, just gorgeous!

Neffie--WB hun, and I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, :hugs: I am glad you did not lose your tube, one of my closest friends lost a tube to an ectopic before she had her DS, and it is indeed a scary and heartbreaking experience. You are in my thoughts hun. 

So glad to hear that CoCo is doing well, and keeping you on your toes, as two year olds are wont to do!

New--I just love your pictures of Hugo, he is such an adorable little boy! 

Hello to everyone else! I hope ladies and babes and toddlers are all doing well!

As for us:

Im attaching a couple pictures of my girls, they are my world, I must say! :cloud9:

Grace is doing so well at school, thriving and growing into quite an independent and stubborn little lady (takes after her Mom, haha). We are still having some issues with her wanting binkies and bottles at home, especially with Hayleigh still using them, so that has been a frustrating road we are on at the moment. Potty Training is going well, she is happy to tell us if she has to #1, but #2, forget it! lol

Hayleigh is a doll. She's ALWAYS happy, which makes me wonder daily if I got sent home with the wrong child, lol! After starting out with a huge supply of breastmilk when I had her, my milk supply suddenly became almost not existent around the New Year, and I began struggling to produce, so I have had to switch to adding formula to her diet to supplement what I can't produce. Frustrating, but I have tried everything, fenugree, thistle, mother's milk tea, oatmeal, etc. and no luck, sigh. :shrug: She is on stage 2 solids as well, and I think she is FINALLY teething. Unfortunately it looks like she is like Grace in that she is not fond of anything sweet, so I can't get her to take any fruit, urgh!! I blame DH because I'm a fruit lover, so they have to get it from him, lol!

Anywhoo, here's a couple pics of my princesses:
 



Attached Files:







GandHJan14.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1









Hayleigh6months.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









GraceDrum.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vixmar

Happy New Year ladie!!

Its been amost a year since i last came and checked in :( i never forget what brought me here back in November 2010 but life is so hectic!


----------



## Vixmar

Neffi
Im so sorry to hear your news :(
Its been 3 years since my ectopic baby (i hate the word ectopic pregnancy) for which i had surgery and i know these days are dark ones and you are in every right to feel the way you do and you may have many more days like that, i have no words of wisdom, and ive re read the posts i wrote in those early days and my god i had many pitty partys of my own!! you may not see this at the moment but its a good thing theyve saved your tube ( when people would say that to me id scream n say and???) i pray you heal and recover well physically and emotionally, take care of yourself and dont keep how you feel in, hugs n prayers for you xxxx


----------



## Vixmar

New
Hugo is just adorable well done :)
Your birth story made me go cold, how horrific for you!! i do think getting you medical records may give you closure, i hope so x


----------



## Vixmar

Milosmum
Conmgrats on you new little bean :)
i hope all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Vixmar

If ive missed anyone i dont keep incontact with on fb then sorry and hello!!
I cant belive how quick these 3 years have gone ( original lose group)
Makes my heart sink when i come here it reminds me why i came here in the first place, but i only have to look at libby and my tattoo to remember my angel gave way so i could experience lose to appreciate the love of my children.

I do hope all the babys ( toddlers) are well and growing!
Libs turned 2 in October, she just amazes me more each day, shes in a big girls bed for the first time tonight she was so excited bless,
We are going to attempt the hair dressers tommorow for the 3rd time as previous attempos shes point blank refused to let the ladies near her beutful blonde curls so ive have to try and cut them off myself lol ( thank god for utube tutorials) but now it reall needs a good cut!!
Ive nothing much else to say, lifes just moving on :)
I wont leave it a year this time promise :)
Take care xx


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Neffie :( I'm glad you avoided tube loss, but it's a painful loss nonetheless :hugs: 

Loving all the pics ladies :) 

I thought I'd add to the gallery - this is Isabelle at 14 months playing with wool. 



She's doing very well, she talks a little, signs a few words and is walking well. She's a happy little girl most of the time and we enjoy time with her. I work 2 days a week so I'm liking the balance we have.
I wanted to be pregnant with no2 by now as I'm terrified of secondary infertility, and being LTTTC again....but hubby has been postponing it every time we talk about it. He's worried about the money and childcare money, which I understand - but I'd rather have a few tight months than miss the boat for a second baby. I've already compromised by agreeing to stop at 2 when deep down I wanted 3...and now I'm having to wait longer :( We've tentatively agreed to try in the summer and if I get pregnant quickly there will be around 2 years 3 months between then...but that size gap already worries me! 
Sorry for the venting, but I literally have no one else I can talk to about it. It's been a constant source of stress bubbling under the surface for months now :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Grey.
Isabelle is absolutely adorable. I plan to go back to work 2 days a week too, I think it's a good balance. 
Sorry you & hubby are at odds over TTC no 2. It's difficult isn't it. I, as well as you understand his concerns over money etc, but as you rightly say, you don't want to miss out. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm 39 in a couple of weeks and unsure of whether we should TTC again or not. I don't want a very small gap but I've not got the benefit of years ahead of me either. Its difficult.
But I don't want to get to 50 and regret not having (or trying) for a second. 

Hi Vixmar. Long time no see. Nice to see some old faces returning (not that I think you're old, :haha:). Thanks for reading my birth story. It's becoming a distant memory now and not something that I now feel traumatised over luckily. 

How is everyone else? Well I hope. 

Hugo & I are doing well. He just turned 5 months and is an absolute joy. Such a happy smiley baby and sleeps well (apart for last night, lol).


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--Isabelle is such a beauty, those pictures are gorgeous!!

I understand your frustration about TTC #2 and I hope you and hubby are able to work things out. I really hate that money/childcare costs pose such a hurdle these days for us ladies who want to fill our worlds with beautiful little ones! We are tight with 2, even though both of us have good jobs--but living in a more expensive suburb (with the best school district and good reputation for safety, which is why we live there) and paying for a private learning center for both of them really takes a chunk out of things, even with cutting back other things to the bone! 

And I really have yet to rule out having a third. I knew I would love being a mommy, but I had no clue that I would love it quite this much, haha! But I am no spring chicken, I turn 40 in August, so my childbearing days are numbered as well. DH is of course happy with what we have, but he hasn't flat out told me "no, never", just "not right now" (which I agree with, we have our hands full!) So we will see! If the cards fall that we don't have another, I will be content with my 2 princesses, who are truly my world, I am so blessed to have them!

Keeping my fx'd for you hun! I so want to see you give Isabelle a little brother or sister! :hugs:

Vix--I see you daily on FB, but happy to see you back here! 

New--Same thing, I love watching little Hugo grow! He is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Nichole

milo - congrats and fx'd for you!

Grey- my siblings (I have 3) are all (almost exactly) 2 years and 3 months apart and they couldn't be closer. It seems like a lot, but isn't really.

As for me... Hi ladies! Life with the 2 little one is crazy hectic! Adalynn is almost 5 months already! And Saharrah turns 4 in April! I'm still BF'ing (although not exclusively, since she has a HUGE interest in whatever we're eating/drinking now), but this is, by far, the longest I've been able to go. Adalynn just rolled over for the first time Monday night. From back to belly. She's an old pro now. Already trying to scoot. Saharrah will start preschool this next school year. Other than that, we don't have too much going on here...yet!
 



Attached Files:







1465276_10202652011845069_1674555749_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 0









1507883_10202852101887195_611817996_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0









1496622_10202841781269186_1813506197_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loveanurse1

Just wanted to say hello. Nothing to report here other than just had surgery for kidney stone removal. Large stone wouldn't pass on its own. It was so painful. 
As for baby making. We pretty much have given up. 
Hope all are well


----------



## milosmum

Bad news I am afraid ladies :( I have been having weekly scans since 6 weeks but this pregnancy has not progressed and is no longer viable - that horrible term. Sadly I haven't yet miscarried so I just have to wait for my body to realise this pregnancy is over. It's been a bad day but cuddles with my boy have helped this evening. 
Go give all your beautiful babies extra cuddles tonight ladies - we are so lucky to have them all xxx

(Sorry overly emotional post!)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh no I am so so sorry. I know that feeling so well and it's horrible. 
There's nothing anyone can say to take away your pain but we are all here for you as always to help you through this. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi Grey.
> Isabelle is absolutely adorable. I plan to go back to work 2 days a week too, I think it's a good balance.
> Sorry you & hubby are at odds over TTC no 2. It's difficult isn't it. I, as well as you understand his concerns over money etc, but as you rightly say, you don't want to miss out. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm 39 in a couple of weeks and unsure of whether we should TTC again or not. I don't want a very small gap but I've not got the benefit of years ahead of me either. Its difficult.
> But I don't want to get to 50 and regret not having (or trying) for a second.
> 
> Hugo & I are doing well. He just turned 5 months and is an absolute joy. Such a happy smiley baby and sleeps well (apart for last night, lol).

5 months already - wow!!! 

I'm 29, so in theory I have time on my side, but with PCOS and only 1 tube I still worry more than is perhaps reasonable. 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--Isabelle is such a beauty, those pictures are gorgeous!!
> 
> I understand your frustration about TTC #2 and I hope you and hubby are able to work things out. I really hate that money/childcare costs pose such a hurdle these days for us ladies who want to fill our worlds with beautiful little ones! We are tight with 2, even though both of us have good jobs--but living in a more expensive suburb (with the best school district and good reputation for safety, which is why we live there) and paying for a private learning center for both of them really takes a chunk out of things, even with cutting back other things to the bone!
> 
> And I really have yet to rule out having a third. I knew I would love being a mommy, but I had no clue that I would love it quite this much, haha! But I am no spring chicken, I turn 40 in August, so my childbearing days are numbered as well. DH is of course happy with what we have, but he hasn't flat out told me "no, never", just "not right now" (which I agree with, we have our hands full!) So we will see! If the cards fall that we don't have another, I will be content with my 2 princesses, who are truly my world, I am so blessed to have them!

I know - childcare costs are crazy and certainly put a halt to things :S I hope you can come to a decision you're happy with :) 



Nichole said:


> Grey- my siblings (I have 3) are all (almost exactly) 2 years and 3 months apart and they couldn't be closer. It seems like a lot, but isn't really.
> 
> As for me... Hi ladies! Life with the 2 little one is crazy hectic! Adalynn is almost 5 months already! And Saharrah turns 4 in April! I'm still BF'ing (although not exclusively, since she has a HUGE interest in whatever we're eating/drinking now), but this is, by far, the longest I've been able to go. Adalynn just rolled over for the first time Monday night. From back to belly. She's an old pro now. Already trying to scoot. Saharrah will start preschool this next school year. Other than that, we don't have too much going on here...yet!

We have similar are gaps in our family. My twin and I are 14 minutes apart, then the others are 2 years 4 months apart until the youngest who is 5 years younger (Mum has trouble conceiving the 6th). It's a great age gap. 



loveanurse1 said:


> Just wanted to say hello. Nothing to report here other than just had surgery for kidney stone removal. Large stone wouldn't pass on its own. It was so painful.
> As for baby making. We pretty much have given up.
> Hope all are well

I'm so sorry you feel you've reached the end of your TTC road :( I hope your recovery goes well from the surgery :hugs: 



milosmum said:


> Bad news I am afraid ladies :( I have been having weekly scans since 6 weeks but this pregnancy has not progressed and is no longer viable - that horrible term. Sadly I haven't yet miscarried so I just have to wait for my body to realise this pregnancy is over. It's been a bad day but cuddles with my boy have helped this evening.
> Go give all your beautiful babies extra cuddles tonight ladies - we are so lucky to have them all xxx
> 
> (Sorry overly emotional post!)

I'm so sorry to hear this news, I had everything crossed for you. Nothing I can say but :hugs:

________________________________________________________

Update: 

This is the cycle I have been pregnant twice before. The ONLY cycle I have ever gotten pregnant. I think a lot of my stress was leading up to this cycle and how I'd always think 'what if' if I missed it.
I wrote a letter to my husband explaining as much and explaining how we'll manage with a couple of tight months and how I'd really love him to agree to trying just this one month so I'll know either way. I really didn't expect it, but he said yes! :happydance: So this month we're TTC no2! If it doesn't work this month, I can see us carrying on, but if I don't get pregnant this month, I won't mind waiting until June as it's not far away. It was all about this month I realised. 
So I'm temporarily (for now) TTC again, I'm excited but nervous and if I got pregnant when I've been ovulating the last few months, then I'll be due early December, which is when Isabelle was 2 years ago, my angel baby was 4 years ago and it's our birthday month too..so fingers crossed!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Grey. Glad your husband agreed to let you try. I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Milos--oh no hun, I am so so sorry. :cry: I echo what New has said, no words can ever help the pain. Just know we all understand and are here for you. :hugs:

Love--:hugs: Been thinking of you, I hope you are recovering well from surgery. Sorry to hear you have stopped TTC, Im still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Nichole--Very glad to hear all is going well for you with your little ones, good job on being so successful at breastfeeding, and your little Adalynn sounds like she is fixing to be a mover and a shaker! :flower:

Grey--keeping my fx'd for you hun! I hope you are successful soon at getting Isabelle a little brother or sister! :hugs:

Not much to report here, both my ladies are doing very well and growing fast! Hayleigh is trying to stand on her own now. Just like Grace did, she is not fond of trying to crawl (she rolls and back shimmies on the floor to get where she wants to go at the moment), she just wants to up and walk, so I expect that is exactly what she is going to do in the next month or two (Grace just up and walked at 10 months, so not long now!).


----------



## neffie

Milos - Sorry for your loss. :( Hope you get your sticky been soon!

Love - Huge :hugs: to you. I can only imagine the heart ache you have gone through over the past couple of years. My thoughts are with you! Hope you are recovering well from your surgery. And I am still holding out hope that some day you will get your rainbow baby. :kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Alright ladies...sorry about the Debbie Downer post, but things seem to be going from bad to worse...went ahead and had an HSG done, and the tube on my ectopic side is blocked (the other tube is open). I'm about to ovulate in a couple of days, so they did an ultrasound to see which side has the dominant follicle, and of course I'm going to be ovulating (second cycle in a row!) from the bad side. I'm totally not being rational and practical here, but am I crazy to still want to TTC this month??

Since I also have a cyst on the ovary on my good side, the doc would prefer to get that removed so it doesn't affect the tissue on that ovary. Of course she has left the decision up to me, but she said that if I did the lap to remove the cyst, then she would suggest removing the bad tube as well. I am so lost, I can't even think straight right now. I know it is not an invasive procedure, but I have never had surgery before, and there is always the possibility of ending up with scar tissue on my good side.

Of course I don't want to risk another ectopic and risk my health, but not trying would just make things worse for me emotionally. Plus, surgery would mean being out of work for a week plus additional recovery time. Sounds crazy, but I don't want to be bothered with the inconvenience of all that right now...

Any advice would be welcome...and I really need some! There is no wrong answer and I will not be offended I promise! I'm just in a bad place right now, and I don't have anyone else to talk to about this. DH is of course very supportive, but I need someone else to vent to. :'(


----------



## milosmum

Hi Neffie, been out all day but I read your post this morning and wanted to come back with my little bit of advice. 

When I had my ectopic i was told that the 'good' tube can sometimes swing around and pick up the egg from the other ovary. Much as this hasn't ever happened to me (I always get pregnant when ovulating from my right side which still has a tube) it means I TTC every month anyway. So - no you are not mad to want to TTC this month! 
Surgery wise I had no choice my ectopic and left tube were removed surgically but I can tell you that I had some abdominal pain and bloating (from the air they pump into your belly during the procedure) for a few days. I had laparoscopic surgery so one wound in my belly button the other two low down on the right and left sides of my groin. Each was only about 1cm long and healed very quickly. I was given a sick note to be off work for 2 weeks but I was fit and well and bored to death so went back to work after one week! 

If the doctor thinks having the cyst removed from your good ovary is the best treatment then I would go ahead with surgery as your best chance of conceiving is now from the 'good' side. As for the damaged tube - it is not going to work anymore so no point in it being there especially if there is a chance it could cause pain or problems in the future so I would have it removed at the same time. 

There is a huge 'one tubers' thread on baby and bump in the TTC groups I think. I found it very supportive after my ectopic and when TTC Callum and there maybe some ladies on there who can offer more advice. 

Hope that all helps xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

milo...so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you
Grey.. good luck
:hi: to everyone

going to plan a hysterectomy sometime this year. While dealing with kidney stone they found a 5cm cyst on what was left of my right ovary. I felt it, It's large and painful. I go to the ob/gyn next month, but it's over for me. if they take the ovary out, there is no point in keeping the uterus, so take the whole damn reproductive system out is my train of thought. useless uterus anyway without any ovaries to due its job..I think of you all often and wish you well. 
God speed and best wishes


----------



## Beanwood

Milo I'm so sorry to hear that. It's so sad xx


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Alright ladies...sorry about the Debbie Downer post, but things seem to be going from bad to worse...went ahead and had an HSG done, and the tube on my ectopic side is blocked (the other tube is open). I'm about to ovulate in a couple of days, so they did an ultrasound to see which side has the dominant follicle, and of course I'm going to be ovulating (second cycle in a row!) from the bad side. I'm totally not being rational and practical here, but am I crazy to still want to TTC this month??
> 
> Since I also have a cyst on the ovary on my good side, the doc would prefer to get that removed so it doesn't affect the tissue on that ovary. Of course she has left the decision up to me, but she said that if I did the lap to remove the cyst, then she would suggest removing the bad tube as well. I am so lost, I can't even think straight right now. I know it is not an invasive procedure, but I have never had surgery before, and there is always the possibility of ending up with scar tissue on my good side.
> 
> Of course I don't want to risk another ectopic and risk my health, but not trying would just make things worse for me emotionally. Plus, surgery would mean being out of work for a week plus additional recovery time. Sounds crazy, but I don't want to be bothered with the inconvenience of all that right now...
> 
> Any advice would be welcome...and I really need some! There is no wrong answer and I will not be offended I promise! I'm just in a bad place right now, and I don't have anyone else to talk to about this. DH is of course very supportive, but I need someone else to vent to. :'(

Sorry for the delay in replying! 
When I had my ectopic I lost my tube and they left both ovaries. I've been told it can swing over and pick up the egg. I would have it done and ovaries drilled or something. That's what worked for me last time. I had lap,dye and drill at the same time and next month was pregnant. My recovery time wasn't long at all and could have been back at work days later. 



milosmum said:


> Hi Neffie, been out all day but I read your post this morning and wanted to come back with my little bit of advice.
> 
> When I had my ectopic i was told that the 'good' tube can sometimes swing around and pick up the egg from the other ovary. Much as this hasn't ever happened to me (I always get pregnant when ovulating from my right side which still has a tube) it means I TTC every month anyway. So - no you are not mad to want to TTC this month!
> Surgery wise I had no choice my ectopic and left tube were removed surgically but I can tell you that I had some abdominal pain and bloating (from the air they pump into your belly during the procedure) for a few days. I had laparoscopic surgery so one wound in my belly button the other two low down on the right and left sides of my groin. Each was only about 1cm long and healed very quickly. I was given a sick note to be off work for 2 weeks but I was fit and well and bored to death so went back to work after one week!
> 
> If the doctor thinks having the cyst removed from your good ovary is the best treatment then I would go ahead with surgery as your best chance of conceiving is now from the 'good' side. As for the damaged tube - it is not going to work anymore so no point in it being there especially if there is a chance it could cause pain or problems in the future so I would have it removed at the same time.
> 
> There is a huge 'one tubers' thread on baby and bump in the TTC groups I think. I found it very supportive after my ectopic and when TTC Callum and there maybe some ladies on there who can offer more advice.
> 
> Hope that all helps xxx

I heard the same about the good side helping out. I hope it does do that :) Lots of people with one tube get pregnant. I'm hoping to beat the odds a second time :) 



loveanurse1 said:


> milo...so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you
> Grey.. good luck
> :hi: to everyone
> 
> going to plan a hysterectomy sometime this year. While dealing with kidney stone they found a 5cm cyst on what was left of my right ovary. I felt it, It's large and painful. I go to the ob/gyn next month, but it's over for me. if they take the ovary out, there is no point in keeping the uterus, so take the whole damn reproductive system out is my train of thought. useless uterus anyway without any ovaries to due its job..I think of you all often and wish you well.
> God speed and best wishes

I'm so sorry that your journey may be over :( I know how long and how hard you've fought for another baby. I hope when the time comes you can find peace eventually :hugs:

AFM: 
I think I'm out this month :( My temp has come down and I'll be due af tomorrow. I know it's only been my first month trying and I shouldn't be gutted - but I am. I'd put a lot of pressure on this month as I've only ever been pregnant this cycle. I was LTTTC last time and I really don't want to be again :( Plus, it took an op and metformin to get pregnant last time, I don't know how long it would take before they give me that again. I feel like I'm going to either have a massive gap, or no second baby at all. Maybe I'm just hormonal :( 
I hope some more of you have more luck this month :)


----------



## Nichole

Hi ladies!

There's so much going on here! Love and hugs and good thoughts to everyone!

I'm just posting a hello today. My oldest turned 4 yesterday and I managed to get the most prized photo op and couldn't resist sharing!
 



Attached Files:







10172796_4257514892196_1038911098668816393_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. This thread sure has gotten quiet. I'm one of the guiltiest ones I must admit. Anyone remember a few years ago when if you missed a day of reading, you had pages and pages to catch up on? ;)

Anyhow, just want to pop on and say that I just got my BFP after my ectopic back in December. I'm excited but scared as well! Long gone is the plain excitement and innocence of being pregnant. I'll have fear and questions for the next few weeks at least. I'll be going in for blood work soon. I hope that this one made it to the uterus. In any case, I wanted to share the news with my B&B friends. :) Please keep some fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Neffie! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope your bloods are good and you get to see a wee sticky bean in utero on your scan ASAP x


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Nichols lovely photo. 

Neffie ... congrats and i have fingers and toes crossed. I haven't been in for a while. Would live to print my journal off and keep it for Nate. It's strange I spent so much time in here and relied do much on people in the forums. 

Hi milo how are u? X


----------



## milosmum

Hey bean nice to hear from you. 
All good with me - still TTC number 2 but trying to not get too stressed about it (yeah right I'm gutted every time AF shows up!) 

Neffie - hope you are well x


----------



## Beanwood

ah milo .... It's so hard I remember it well. Lots of hugs and I really hope it happens very soon for u. 
Xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Neffie! How far along are you? 

We've now been trying for 3 cycles, waiting for af this month. First month trying went 'well', second month totally missed the window of opportunity and this month I was camping with family during that time :( So all in all, almost 1/4 of a year gone and only 1 decent try. I wish my hubby had a bigger libido.


----------



## neffie

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The little one made it to the right spot this time around. We saw and heard the heartbeat, so I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable...definitely not out of the woods yet though. I'm a little over 8 weeks. 

Milo - How are you doing? Hope you've recovered ok, and get your BFP soon!

Bean - :hi:

Grey - Hope you get your BFP soon! As cliche as it sounds, for me the 'relax/no temping/no ovulation monitoring' helped. I decided to just take a break the cycles I conceived (with my first DD, the ectopic, as well as this one). Easier said than done, I know...

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi. I'm conscious I haven't posted in here in a while so thought I'd pop in and say hi. 

My little rainbow is now 9 months old and I am LOVING being a mummy. I idolise him and he is my world. I can't believe how quickly the time has passed and that I'll be planning a first birthday party very soon. 

Hugo is a little star. Such a lovely happy smiley baby and just loves everyone.
He is not yet crawling but I think we're only a couple of weeks away from it. He gets from a sitting position into a crawling position although gets one leg stuck under him and can't move it. He has no teeth yet but a great appetite. Loves his food and at last weigh in was just under 24lb!!

Sleeping has been a bit erratic. He sleeps through 50/50 now, but hasn't done for long. Has always wanted his middle of the night milk but fingers crossed I'm getting somewhere with that! (Not saying too much, don't want to jinx things!)

I am returning to work at the beginning of October - just for two days - and Hugo is starting nursery. I am nervous and excited - looking forward to seeing workmates again but dreading leaving him. I love the nursery we have picked and I'm happy to leave him there and I know they'll do lots of things with him that I can't. Just hope I don't miss him too much. 

Hope you are all well, bumps and babies and special thoughts to those still trying :hugs:

I'll leave you with a couple of photos from Hugo's last photoshoot from last week. Definitely shows his cheeky side!

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/C9CF9F25-F2D3-45BB-9390-06BC914BD7AE_zpshrcmlvm1.jpg

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/EEEB0439-82D1-4E60-9ED1-BC19B6D42E35_zpscyzt8f6q.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi. I'm conscious I haven't posted in here in a while so thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> 
> My little rainbow is now 9 months old and I am LOVING being a mummy. I idolise him and he is my world. I can't believe how quickly the time has passed and that I'll be planning a first birthday party very soon.
> 
> Hugo is a little star. Such a lovely happy smiley baby and just loves everyone.
> He is not yet crawling but I think we're only a couple of weeks away from it. He gets from a sitting position into a crawling position although gets one leg stuck under him and can't move it. He has no teeth yet but a great appetite. Loves his food and at last weigh in was just under 24lb!!
> 
> Sleeping has been a bit erratic. He sleeps through 50/50 now, but hasn't done for long. Has always wanted his middle of the night milk but fingers crossed I'm getting somewhere with that! (Not saying too much, don't want to jinx things!)
> 
> I am returning to work at the beginning of October - just for two days - and Hugo is starting nursery. I am nervous and excited - looking forward to seeing workmates again but dreading leaving him. I love the nursery we have picked and I'm happy to leave him there and I know they'll do lots of things with him that I can't. Just hope I don't miss him too much.
> 
> Hope you are all well, bumps and babies and special thoughts to those still trying :hugs:
> 
> I'll leave you with a couple of photos from Hugo's last photoshoot from last week. Definitely shows his cheeky side!
> 
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/C9CF9F25-F2D3-45BB-9390-06BC914BD7AE_zpshrcmlvm1.jpg
> 
> https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/EEEB0439-82D1-4E60-9ED1-BC19B6D42E35_zpscyzt8f6q.jpg

He's doing great, so cheeky and handsome :D What do you work as? Isabelle was 9 months when I went back 2 days a week and it worked out really well. She has fun for 2 days and has learnt lots and I get to be 'me' for 2 days. 
We're on our 4th cycle trying for no2. I know it's a short time, but I've been LTTTC before and I'm terrified to go back! I'm currently in the 2ww and it's as frustrating as ever!

Here's my 18mo munchkin :) 

Walking our dog


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Grey. 

Isabelle is lovely and growing so fast. Love the dog walking pic <3

I work in a banks head office so it'll be nice to get back to my desk for a few days and be me again, as you say. 

I get you on the TTC. I feel like a great weight has been lifted as I'm no longer living my cycles but if I went back to it, I think all the familiar feelings would flood back. 
It's a tough one but look at the positives. Last time you didn't know if you could or would have a baby and carry full term. This time round at least you know you can and your body can.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi Grey.
> 
> Isabelle is lovely and growing so fast. Love the dog walking pic <3
> 
> I work in a banks head office so it'll be nice to get back to my desk for a few days and be me again, as you say.
> 
> I get you on the TTC. I feel like a great weight has been lifted as I'm no longer living my cycles but if I went back to it, I think all the familiar feelings would flood back.
> It's a tough one but look at the positives. Last time you didn't know if you could or would have a baby and carry full term. This time round at least you know you can and your body can.

Thank you :) she just grabs the lead now sometimes and wants to walk him, he's so so good with her and walks really nicely on the lead thankfully! 
I'm glad you understand. I feel ridiculous moaning only 4 cycles in, but when you've been in LTTTAL or LTTTC you dread going back there again! You're right, I have birthed a baby so I have more hope that I can do it again, I just worry I'll need help and not qualify because I've had one - I don't feel done!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I think we all understand in here the frustrations of TTC, especially if you've been LTTTC. 4 cycles feels like a lifetime when you desperately want to be pregnant. 

My boys get on well already. Here they are together

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/077A9B68-9DED-4ABD-9D09-4AFD3191C9B7_zpsppfumoyr.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Aww, lovely photo of them together :D I love seeing dogs and children together :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I know the group has been really quiet of late...just popping back in :) 

Soo... I'm in shock as no symptoms and only tested on a whim. I also don't know how many DPO I am...this is my chart... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b

The missing/low temps are when we were abroad for 3 nights and different time zone. I didn't do opks while away as I didn't want anyone seeing them in the luggage. We dtd on the Monday (early hours) and on my first morning back (Friday) in the morning when I had my first +opk. If that's when I did O then I'm only 7DPO and if I O'd in the week abroad then closer to 10? 
The temps are a bit weird so I'm in the dark. The digital test I did said pregnant 1-2.... 

Can anyone hazard a guess? 

Does this look too dark for so soon? Does it look like it's dark enough to be from the earlier time?
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20140803_0901571_zps688c807f.jpg
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20140803_0855261_zpsbd540106.jpg

It's exciting to know I _can_ get pregnant....I'm just scared as it's so early that I'll lose this one though. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations!!! 

I never did temping so can't really help you with that side of things but I think your IC looks bob on for around 10dpo. Keep testing doing them over try next week or so to check the line darkens. That's how I kept positive in the super early days. Maybe do another digi in a week too. 

You're pregnant, try and stay positive. Really pleased for you. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I never did temping so can't really help you with that side of things but I think your IC looks bob on for around 10dpo. Keep testing doing them over try next week or so to check the line darkens. That's how I kept positive in the super early days. Maybe do another digi in a week too.
> 
> You're pregnant, try and stay positive. Really pleased for you. Keep us updated :hugs:

Thank you! I've been saying it out loud all yesterday and today - I'm pregnant! Sounds so surreal. 
If it's 10dpo yesterday then my positive opks when I got back were wrong and I ovulated some point in Germany....I did think it looked a little darker than super-early ones. It's a bit darker today and more definite...but my temp was down (though I did temp earlier) I think my temps have been unrealiable all cycle cos of different factors, so I think I'm going to not temp and just do tests.... I'll do another digi next Sunday, if needed.....scary but exciting!


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I never did temping so can't really help you with that side of things but I think your IC looks bob on for around 10dpo. Keep testing doing them over try next week or so to check the line darkens. That's how I kept positive in the super early days. Maybe do another digi in a week too.
> 
> You're pregnant, try and stay positive. Really pleased for you. Keep us updated :hugs:
> 
> Thank you! I've been saying it out loud all yesterday and today - I'm pregnant! Sounds so surreal.
> If it's 10dpo yesterday then my positive opks when I got back were wrong and I ovulated some point in Germany....I did think it looked a little darker than super-early ones. It's a bit darker today and more definite...but my temp was down (though I did temp earlier) I think my temps have been unrealiable all cycle cos of different factors, so I think I'm going to not temp and just do tests.... I'll do another digi next Sunday, if needed.....scary but exciting!Click to expand...

It might just have been an early implanter. Generally opks aren't wrong (not in my experience anyways). Let's just hope this one is burrowing nice and deep for the duration.
I understand your nervousness though, but keep calm deep breaths and positive thinking!

You're pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations grey! I've only just seen your exciting news because somehow I Unsubscribed from this thread and missed your announcement - it's taken me ages to search and find you all again!

Anyway grey - how do you fancy having a bump buddy?!? 

I am also pregnant again! Found out about 3 weeks ago. Had a scan last week at 6+5 and there was little bean in utero with a heartbeat but measuring too small (5.4weeks) too small has always been a bad sign for us previously but I had another scan on Tuesday at 7 + 5 and bean has had a growth spurt - measured 7+ 2 and a lovely little heartbeat! Starting to get hopeful and excited now that it looks like we are going to have a number 2. I am due in march x

Grey I hope you are well and this is another sticky bean - can wait to see your next tests xxx

Hope everyone else is well and LOs are keeping out of trouble x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Milosmum, wonderful news. 

Glad little bean has been doing good on the growing - a very good sign :thumbup:

All is well here, can't believe my rainbow is almost 11 months old!
I'm back to work next month - where did that year go?!


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations milosmum!!!! That's amazing news and brilliant that they've grown so much so quickly!!!! I'd love to be bump buddies :D Did you get a scan cos of earlier ectopic or did you have it private? I'm hoping to get one around 6 weeks to check it's in the right place. 

This is this morning's test - Sunday was the one above and it's gone up to 2-3 weeks...so that's a good sign right??? 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20140807_0823381_zps0e2f246b.jpg


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent sign Grey. Lovely dark IC and 2-3 weeks is spot on. 

Yay :yipee:


----------



## milosmum

Your tests look great grey - yay for 2-3 weeks. I get an early 6 week scan due to my previous ectopic and it's done on the NHS. My first scan clearly showed the pregnancy in utero so they didn't really need to rescan me but I think the panic in my face when they said its a bit small made them offer me the second appointment! 
I have the midwife for my booking appointment on Tuesday then I should get my 12 week scan date but that feels miles away. 
My GP aha always referred me for my 6 week scan so I how yours does too x


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Excellent sign Grey. Lovely dark IC and 2-3 weeks is spot on.
> 
> Yay :yipee:

Thanks! Getting a little more excited now it's got darker and the digi agrees...so I'm thinking it was my earlier opportunity that I got pregnant. 



milosmum said:


> Your tests look great grey - yay for 2-3 weeks. I get an early 6 week scan due to my previous ectopic and it's done on the NHS. My first scan clearly showed the pregnancy in utero so they didn't really need to rescan me but I think the panic in my face when they said its a bit small made them offer me the second appointment!
> I have the midwife for my booking appointment on Tuesday then I should get my 12 week scan date but that feels miles away.
> My GP aha always referred me for my 6 week scan so I how yours does too x

I just looked at your sig, I didn't realise your ectopic was so close to mine! Mine was 24/04/10. 
That's excellent that you still get the scan on the NHS even though you've had a 'well placed' baby in between. I'll go to my Dr next week and try and get a referral. That was kind of them to give you a second! It is worrying when you've had it before - I'll never forget my ectopic scan and they turned the screen away...I just hope everything's fine this time. We're so ready for this second baby.... 

Yay bump buddies!


----------



## milosmum

I remember noticing when you had Isabelle that our ectopics had been close together. It was a very traumatic time x

My surgeon at the time wrote a strong letter to my GP stating that I must have an early scan with very subsequent pregnancy and I've had 4 pregnancies since then (although only Callum to show for it!) and they have always offered me scans ASAP. In fact last time I just rang the GP and asked him to refer me - I felt silly taking up appointments when they don't even examine you just make a phone call for you!


----------



## bethenasia

Congrats Grey and milo! :happydance:

I've been meaning to come on here myself (instead of just lurking) and share my news. I too got my positive! I'm due New Year's Day so I'm currently 19ish weeks. We find out boy or girl this week!

I hesitated to share my news because we had a super rough start. Scan at 6w showed appropriately sized sack but the baby was not the right size at all and no heartbeat. I was sure I was losing another baby. However, at a 8w scan, the baby had caught up 100% with a fast strong heartbeat! We've had some issues since but every scan shows healthy. This baby is a true miracle, a true fighter.


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Beth! What a scary start - your first scan sounds the same as my miscarriages so no wonder you were so worried but well done baby for catching up! Hope you are feeling well and I can't wait to hear if it's a pink or blue bump x


----------



## GreyGirl

milosmum said:


> I remember noticing when you had Isabelle that our ectopics had been close together. It was a very traumatic time x
> 
> My surgeon at the time wrote a strong letter to my GP stating that I must have an early scan with very subsequent pregnancy and I've had 4 pregnancies since then (although only Callum to show for it!) and they have always offered me scans ASAP. In fact last time I just rang the GP and asked him to refer me - I felt silly taking up appointments when they don't even examine you just make a phone call for you!

It was a tough time :( 

I've just phoned the Dr and tried to do it without going in and taking up an appointment slot - but instead they've given me an appointment at 8.50 on Thursday morning with the head GP. I hope he's going to help me :( 



bethenasia said:


> Congrats Grey and milo! :happydance:
> 
> I've been meaning to come on here myself (instead of just lurking) and share my news. I too got my positive! I'm due New Year's Day so I'm currently 19ish weeks. We find out boy or girl this week!
> 
> I hesitated to share my news because we had a super rough start. Scan at 6w showed appropriately sized sack but the baby was not the right size at all and no heartbeat. I was sure I was losing another baby. However, at a 8w scan, the baby had caught up 100% with a fast strong heartbeat! We've had some issues since but every scan shows healthy. This baby is a true miracle, a true fighter.

Wow, congratulations!!! Must be exciting to find out what colour the bump is :D We're team yellow this time, so that'll be hard to say no thanks when doing the 20 week scan! 
Sorry for the scary start, but really happy for you that things are going well now :D


----------



## GreyGirl

I went to the DR this morning to try and get the referral and I thought it'd be easy...I explained what I needed and his first words were "I don't think that's necessary." I then had to fight my corner and explain that the ectopic pregnancy was close to bursting last time as it was missed several times. I had to explain that I've come in now at 5 weeks because I don't want to go through the pain I did that time or the surgery...hence coming before symptoms appeared that time. He just didn't 'get it'. I think he just referred me to shut me up. I'm a bit annoyed that I had to recount quite so much to get him to refer me! 
Hopefully my appointment comes through soon and I get a scan when needed and I see a little sticky bun with a heartbeat!
On a positive note - I got a 3+ on my digi test this morning! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats everyone. such wonderful news.
I'm glad they gave you the referral Grey. You definitely deserve it with your history.


Anyhoo, meanwhile over here in barren land..lol sorry, I am not an angry woman about this anymore, although, there have been times that I have had an emotion or two come through but overall I am content in seeing if there will be a miracle..
my only news is i'm trying to buy a home and so far it's going well. It's been a struggle since March getting things in order, but we are still moving forward. Praying for more good news on that front.


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> congrats everyone. such wonderful news.
> I'm glad they gave you the referral Grey. You definitely deserve it with your history.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, meanwhile over here in barren land..lol sorry, I am not an angry woman about this anymore, although, there have been times that I have had an emotion or two come through but overall I am content in seeing if there will be a miracle..
> my only news is i'm trying to buy a home and so far it's going well. It's been a struggle since March getting things in order, but we are still moving forward. Praying for more good news on that front.

Thanks :) 

I hope there will be a little miracle for you and that the home gets sorted for you asap so you can move and settle :) 


Spoiler
This is what I saw at 5+6!!! 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/052ce260-4305-401f-b439-1a272d35b20e_zps7b9b6f7f.jpg

Saw a tiny flickering heartbeat as well! Abdominally they only saw an empty sac (I couldn't see it but hubby could and got worried) then internally they saw our tiny bean and heartbeat :happydance: I know we're not out of the woods yet, but we're just jumped some big hurdles!


----------



## neffie

Grey/Milo/Beth - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:I haven't logged on in a while, and it's wonderful to come back on here and see all this wonderful news!! Hope each of you have a H&H pregnancy!

New - Hugo has gotten so big. Those pics are adorable! :kiss: Hope you're doing well.

Hope all the other ladies are doing well. 

Love - I still think of you, and everything you've been through. I know you're not very hopeful after the struggles you've had, but I'm still holding out hope for you that you will have your rainbow baby some day. It's so nice to hear from you. Exciting news about the house! Hope the move goes well. We are house moving buddies. We're going to be moving as well in a few weeks. Not looking forward to all the packing, but it is an exciting adventure nonetheless. Huge hugs! :hugs:

AFM, almost 20 weeks....we our having a boy this time around! So Coco is going to be a big sister to a little mister! We're very excited! :cloud9: The pregnancy seems to be flying by...can't believe it's almost half way over. Knock on wood, I've been feeling pretty good. The cyst that was found on my ovary around the time of my ectopic magically disappeared during the pregnancy, so I'll take that as a bonus. If you recall, at one point they had recommended that I get it taken out before trying to get pregnant to avoid complications, but I decided against the surgery. Thankful for that in hindsight!

Anyhow, just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone. :flower: Coco just turned 2.5, and it's amazing to see how she has blossomed over the last couple of years. She is super excited to be a big sister, and keeps asking when her little brother is going to come out of my tummy. :haha:

I will try to pop on here more often. Easier said than done I know, but I will do my best!

Much love to all my friends! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Grey/Milo/Beth - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:I haven't logged on in a while, and it's wonderful to come back on here and see all this wonderful news!! Hope each of you have a H&H pregnancy!
> 
> New - Hugo has gotten so big. Those pics are adorable! :kiss: Hope you're doing well.
> 
> Hope all the other ladies are doing well.
> 
> Love - I still think of you, and everything you've been through. I know you're not very hopeful after the struggles you've had, but I'm still holding out hope for you that you will have your rainbow baby some day. It's so nice to hear from you. Exciting news about the house! Hope the move goes well. We are house moving buddies. We're going to be moving as well in a few weeks. Not looking forward to all the packing, but it is an exciting adventure nonetheless. Huge hugs! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, almost 20 weeks....we our having a boy this time around! So Coco is going to be a big sister to a little mister! We're very excited! :cloud9: The pregnancy seems to be flying by...can't believe it's almost half way over. Knock on wood, I've been feeling pretty good. The cyst that was found on my ovary around the time of my ectopic magically disappeared during the pregnancy, so I'll take that as a bonus. If you recall, at one point they had recommended that I get it taken out before trying to get pregnant to avoid complications, but I decided against the surgery. Thankful for that in hindsight!
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone. :flower: Coco just turned 2.5, and it's amazing to see how she has blossomed over the last couple of years. She is super excited to be a big sister, and keeps asking when her little brother is going to come out of my tummy. :haha:
> 
> I will try to pop on here more often. Easier said than done I know, but I will do my best!
> 
> Much love to all my friends! :hugs:

Congratulations on your boy! I'm glad it's not dragging for you :D I can't wait to see sibling pics :D 
Mine is dragging at the moment, 7 weeks tomorrow and the buzz of seeing the heartbeat a week ago today has worn off and become worry again :( Just want to get to the 12 weeks scan and if that's all good I'll feel a bit better, plus when people know and I'm back at work hopefully it'll go faster :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Sooo....I've found a local early reassurance scan for only £45, so I've got one booked for next Tuesday evening...I just couldn't wait til 12 weeks, my biggest fear now is a mmc...does anyone know how common they actually are? I know these boards can throw your perspective cos a lot of people have had losses compared to how many you'll know in real life. 
8 weeks today...going sloooow!


----------



## GreyGirl

Me again! Had our private scan on Tuesday, they measured me at 9 weeks instead of 8 and so today I'm apparently 10! Baby was alive and kicking and we saw the heartbeat again and heard it :) 

Here's our little bean :)

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/7342a33c-a31e-42be-a6e9-6b82e67612f6_zps13b66c20.jpg


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Grey. Looks like this ones a keeper 

How you feeling about it now, any more confident?

XxX


----------



## Vixmar

Evening ladies! 
Again it's been almost a year since ivd been here, I'm glad to see some more beans baking and sending hugs to those of you still struggling on, 
Some of our baby's are approaching their third birthdays! How times flown, Libby's turning three on the seconds of October, she's grown into a gorgeous bright little girl, she's now at full time pre school whilst I study at uni for my degree in nursing! 
Leaving you all with love 
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loveanurse1

wonderful news grey.

Hello to all
I hope to move in next month but I am hesitant to post too much, call it superstitious..lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Intriguing Love. Sending you a :hug: and some :dust:

Vixmar - Libby is a cutie, very grown up too!

Grey - hope that baby is baking well :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi:

Knock Knock!!! Hello everyone! I have not posted here in soooo very long (and I used to be so good about peeking in at least once a week!) My life is so hectic right now, between work and the girls, I can barely keep up with posting pictures for the Grandmas on Facebook.

I see we have some BFPs in here! :happydance: So excited and happy for you ladies!!!! I will have to read back and catch up and address each of you personally! Beth/Milos/Grey--any others?!?! Oh my, I'm so happy for all of you!! :flower:

Neffie--A baby boy!! awwww! That is awesome!! And yes, the second pregnancy FLIES by. I know mine sure did!!

Grey--beautiful scans! Oh hun, so excited for you!!!!

Love--how are you hun?! I need to look into your journal, sending you hugs and love and good wishes!!

AFM: Keeping up with an almost 3 year old and a 15 month old is tough work, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. I have had some health issues lately (will expand more tomorrow when I have time). Sunday was the 4th anniversary of my loss, hard to believe all of us ladies have been on a 4 year journey together, through struggles, hugs, tears, ups and downs, first babies, second babies, and more....I look back and don't know how I would have gotten through it all with the love and support I found here with you ladies. Much love being sent your way today!!!

I promise not to be such an MIA, especially with all you ladies expecting, I want to be here for you like you were all here for me!! Will post more tomorrow!!

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey
Your scan pic is lovely. :) hope all is well.
Amber.. good to hear from you and I hope your health issues are not too serious.

I hope to hear if I got accepted into Grad school for spring semester or not. They said that they mailed the letters out on Wed. So nervous.
Still waiting to close on the house and hope things go well. 
completely nervous about that as well.

i'm a little melancholy as my littlest one is turning 7 in 5days. where has the time gone and I feel in my heart that there will be no more little ones for me.
much love to you all and hope you and your baking beans and little ones are doing well.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Excellent news Grey. Looks like this ones a keeper
> 
> How you feeling about it now, any more confident?
> 
> XxX

A little more now I've had the 12 week scan, I think it makes it more real. 



Vixmar said:


> Evening ladies!
> Again it's been almost a year since ivd been here, I'm glad to see some more beans baking and sending hugs to those of you still struggling on,
> Some of our baby's are approaching their third birthdays! How times flown, Libby's turning three on the seconds of October, she's grown into a gorgeous bright little girl, she's now at full time pre school whilst I study at uni for my degree in nursing!
> Leaving you all with love
> Xx

3rd birthdays already, it's mad! Happy birthday yesterday to Libby :)



NewToAllThis said:


> Baking good thanks - how are you? :)
> 
> 
> 
> Amberyll23 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Knock Knock!!! Hello everyone! I have not posted here in soooo very long (and I used to be so good about peeking in at least once a week!) My life is so hectic right now, between work and the girls, I can barely keep up with posting pictures for the Grandmas on Facebook.
> 
> I see we have some BFPs in here! :happydance: So excited and happy for you ladies!!!! I will have to read back and catch up and address each of you personally! Beth/Milos/Grey--any others?!?! Oh my, I'm so happy for all of you!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Grey--beautiful scans! Oh hun, so excited for you!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM: Keeping up with an almost 3 year old and a 15 month old is tough work, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. I have had some health issues lately (will expand more tomorrow when I have time). Sunday was the 4th anniversary of my loss, hard to believe all of us ladies have been on a 4 year journey together, through struggles, hugs, tears, ups and downs, first babies, second babies, and more....I look back and don't know how I would have gotten through it all with the love and support I found here with you ladies. Much love being sent your way today!!!
> 
> I promise not to be such an MIA, especially with all you ladies expecting, I want to be here for you like you were all here for me!! Will post more tomorrow!!
> 
> :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Great to see you! Sounds like you have a really busy life! I hope the health issues aren't anything serious. 4 year journey, sounds like forever but it's gone so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> loveanurse1 said:
> 
> 
> Grey
> Your scan pic is lovely. :) hope all is well.
> Amber.. good to hear from you and I hope your health issues are not too serious.
> 
> I hope to hear if I got accepted into Grad school for spring semester or not. They said that they mailed the letters out on Wed. So nervous.
> Still waiting to close on the house and hope things go well.
> completely nervous about that as well.
> 
> i'm a little melancholy as my littlest one is turning 7 in 5days. where has the time gone and I feel in my heart that there will be no more little ones for me.
> much love to you all and hope you and your baking beans and little ones are doing well.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck at grad school, sounds amazing! Fingers crossed things go well with the house too for you :)
> 
> 
> AFM: I finally had my 12 week scan yesterday, but it was such a manic day I didn't have time to update.
> First question I asked was is there a heartbeat...I've been having irrational thoughts that I had a mmc...(I still have irrational thoughts that my baby will be a cot death)...
> Baby fine and measuring 12+5 so official EDD of April 11th!!!
> Of course, here are the pics :D Nub/skull guesses welcome - we're staying team yellow so you'll have to wait to see if you're right ;)
> 
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/4f8af283-99df-4556-942f-352fc137ae51_zps9a67fba4.jpg
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/9ef5e1fd-57e3-446c-8a37-c0b4d9ab57f0_zpsd2f00ada.jpg
> https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/ebc0aaa7-64b3-479e-9dbe-4506e1f45b7c_zps07918558.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all on goodness lovenurse how are u? 
Sorry I haven't read back other tgN this page Grey congrats. 
Little Nate is 3. 
How is everyone xxxx c


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Bean :hi:

All good here. Hugo is 15 months now and I love being a mummy. It may have taken me a while and I'll never forget the four I lost, but I wouldn't change Hugo for the world. He took his first steps yesterday :cloud9:

Hope you and your boys are well. Can't believe Nate is 3!

Here's my little treasure. 

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/ACFCF9EB-E41B-462C-9348-E43D53C2141C_zpsrwswxbtr.jpg


----------



## Beanwood

Ah new what a gorgeous little boy. I know where does the time go? It's frightening. Hugo 15 months aswell. Wow. 
Im trying to stop bfeeding Nate with little success
Xx.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and a Happy New Year. Just popping in to say that I am due in 6 days! If the little one doesn't make an appearance on his own by then, I will be induced as I was with Coco. Hope I go into labor on my own this time around. Will keep you posted.

On a side note, Coco is turning 3 this month!! Where has the time gone??? :shrug:

Hope all of you are doing well. :kiss:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Would be lovely to hear how everyone is now doing?

Grey - congrats. I see from your ticker you had a little boy. How are you all doing?

Neffie - baby update?

Anyone else?

Hugo is 2 next Thursday. He is the light of my life and I am obsessed with him. Can't kiss him enough. 
I think he'll be an only child as I have developed thyroid problems since having him and struggling to get medication right so I feel exhausted most of the time, plus I now have a goitre in my neck which needs looking at so waiting for an appointment for that. Hugo is so worth it all though and I am thankful every day that I got to experience pregnancy, childbirth and being a mummy <3

https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/F7BFF9C5-747C-442B-9B6A-FC06CBE64885_zpstrxjnx1c.jpg


----------



## Vixmar

Evening guys!! It's now 2017.. some of our babies are now 5/6 years of age. Hasn't time flown? Be nice to hear from you all!! Xx


----------

